# Show your Tiffany & Co. Collection; *PICS*



## Ilovepurse007

Hi
I searched the thread, but I didn't find it. 
(If it had been posted, please tell me.)
Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I don't want to take pics - it's a pain to get stuff together.  

I have:
Tiffany heart tag bracelet and necklace
Large teardrop necklace
Mesh ring 
Heart mesh ring
Ball bracelet


----------



## A-T-G

I'll have to post pics later (when I figure out how to!):

Diamond solitare Ring - Tiffany setting
Diamond Half Chanel (wedding ring)
Paloma Picasso hammered white gold ring with single diamond
T & Co 1837 Bangle in sterling silver
Beaded Necklace - faceted peridot
Elsa Peretti for Tiffany Lapis square and sterling silver ring
Elsa Peretti for Tiffany Black Lacquer round pendant on silk cord
Elsa Peretti for Tiffany 5 teardrop necklace - sterling silver
Cushion earrings in sterling silver
I have some square ones from Tiffany that I had engraved for my wedding but, I can't find them on the catalogue.

What can I say? I'm a Tiffany's girl
I'll send ya pics later--once I've snapped 'em and then worked out how to post 'em.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

A-T-G said:


> I'll have to post pics later (when I figure out how to!):
> 
> Diamond solitare Ring - Tiffany setting
> Diamond Half Chanel (wedding ring)
> Paloma Picasso hammered white gold ring with single diamond
> T & Co 1837 Bangle in sterling silver
> Beaded Necklace - faceted peridot
> Elsa Peretti for Tiffany Lapis square and sterling silver ring
> Elsa Peretti for Tiffany Black Lacquer round pendant on silk cord
> Elsa Peretti for Tiffany 5 teardrop necklace - sterling silver
> Cushion earrings in sterling silver
> I have some square ones from Tiffany that I had engraved for my wedding but, I can't find them on the catalogue.
> 
> What can I say? I'm a Tiffany's girl
> I'll send ya pics later--once I've snapped 'em and then worked out how to post 'em.



WoW you have a lot of Tiffany...can't wait to see pics


----------



## aarti

return to tiffanys heart tag
elsa perretti starfish
nature rose ring


----------



## A-T-G

Here's my Blue drawer!





Elsa Peretti Laquer pendant





Paloma Picasso hammered white gold w/ single diamond





Elsa Perettie Lapis in silver






Peridot necklace




Wedding chanel band and diamond engagement ring

Whew! Finally got pics for ya!


----------



## A-T-G

The silver earrings just didn't photograph well...at ALL! So, I skipped 'em!


----------



## LVShoeFan2

I'll have to post pics later, but here's what I've got:

Heart tag bracelet
SS & Yellow gold Heart link bracelet
Madonna pendant necklace
Open heart pendant necklace


----------



## ikaesmallz

Will post later as well:

heart tag bracelet
heart lock necklace (thin chain)
1837 lock necklace (thick chain like heart tag)
1837 square ring
mesh ring


----------



## natashapop

Not sure correct name, but 
Tiffany Bracelet w/ the round 'tag' charm
& 
Tiffany Silver Runner necklace from my first marathon (26.2 miles for those not in the know!) in San Francisco - men in tuxes at finish line had silver trays with little blue boxes on them!


----------



## A-T-G

Post a pic of that runner necklace! It sounds cool and what a way to be greeted after that marathon! Men in Tuxes (ah...only in SF!)


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Padlock necklace
5 Strand Pearl Bracelet
EP Diamond Double Loving heart Necklace
Mesh bangle bracelet
Pearl bracelet
Multi Chain O Necklace 
EP Wave Ring


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

my collection is small but I love it. I wear it 24/7 Sorry pic is a lil fuzzy:shame: 

1837 Tiffany bracelet and ring


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Thank you for sharing....and *A-T-G *I like your idea to store all blue boxes in a drawer and look very pro.


----------



## A-T-G

^ Why thank you dearest! I couldn't bear to part with any of my blue boxes and then thought I'd keep everything organized in their original wrapping (plus it's easy to find that way). It makes me smile every time I open the drawer!


----------



## Kiari

Got my first Tiffany piece for Christmas from BF


----------



## didi78

hey kiara!  I got the same ring from my bf...promise ring!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

All my pieces are silver (all were gifts from my parents for various holidays but I bought the heart toggle in 03' for graduation):
Heart tag bracelet
Return to Tiffany's round tag bracelet
1837 Lock bracelet
Heart toggle necklace
Return to Tiffany's oval necklace
1837 lock chain necklace
1837 lock link necklace
1837 ring
Paloma Picasso heart ring

I can post a picture of them as well if anyone wants, but I think everyone knows what these look like by now


----------



## blushingbaby

I have the Heart Toggle Necklace, RTT Circle Tag Bracelet and the RTT Heart Tag Dog Chain. I'm still waiting on my diamond engagement...my DREAM!! 
Everyone has such lovely stuff!!


----------



## *jennifer*

my silver collection is pretty much 100% elsa peretti:
-open heart necklace (my very first piece)
-teardrop earrings
-teardrop ring
-teardrop pendant
-starfish pendant
-diamonds-by-the-yard necklace
-"h" alphabet pendant
-platinum band with diamond
-love knot bracelet

i just figured out how to take better macro pictures on my camera of my beloved diamond studs (from elsa peretti diamonds-by-the-yard) so please indulge me.


----------



## iSpot

**jennifer** I love your collection, very tasteful!


----------



## tiny cat

**jennifer** I love your Tiffany pieces!

I have three:

-Open heart necklace (same as yours *jennifer"!) - this was a gift from my now-husband when I moved to his country to be with him
-Small silver star of David
-Large gold star of David (both of these were Bat Mitzvah gifts, long ago!)

Hoping to collect more soon...


----------



## Kiari

didi78 said:


> hey kiara!  I got the same ring from my bf...promise ring!




Awesome!  

I love seeing everyones collections


----------



## ShelleyM

I don't have pics but I have the heart tag bracelet & hear tag earrings.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lvbabydoll said:


> All my pieces are silver (all were gifts from my parents for various holidays but I bought the heart toggle in 03' for graduation):
> Heart tag bracelet
> Return to Tiffany's round tag bracelet
> 1837 Lock bracelet
> Heart toggle necklace
> Return to Tiffany's oval necklace
> 1837 lock chain necklace
> 1837 lock link necklace
> 1837 ring
> Paloma Picasso heart ring
> 
> I can post a picture of them as well if anyone wants, but I think everyone knows what these look like by now


 
Here's the picture


----------



## A-T-G

Very nice stuff! And congrats Kiara on you excellent Christmas gift! I got a few blue boxes under my tree this year and I'll post ya pics of the NEW additions later!

Love seeing everyone's stuff!


----------



## Love Shopping

Here's my collection what I can think of, don't really want to look through all the stuff:

open heart medium necklace
Cross pendant
return to tiffany oval tag necklace
return to tiffany heart toggle necklace
double heart necklace
Initial necklace
bead necklace
elements necklace
paloma picasso scribble necklace
return to tiffany heart tag bracelet
return to tiffany heart toggle bracelet
beaded bracelet
round link bracelet w/heart clasp
venetian link bracelet
donut chain bracelet
1837 ring
mesh ring
open heart ring
double loving heart ring
1837 bar drop earrings
bead earrings
open heart earrings
Diamond Cross Necklace

Just off the top of my head, don't really want to go through the drawers!


----------



## saligator

my camera doesn't do close.
i have:

platinum and diamond "streamliner" earrings (no longer on website)
fabulous. i don't have pierced ears and these, with the post filed off, fit great and are really comfortable.

diamond solitaire necklace
heart charm bracelet (silver)

hand engraved 1837 valet key ring


----------



## PlastixEmmi

http://photo.xanga.com/plastixemmi/62d8297920022/photo.html


This is my newest addition.  
Tripple bangle lock bracelet.
I got it for xmas.




Lock necklace





Heart link necklace





Return to Tiffanys ring-I lost it the day before x-mas vacation


----------



## icechampagne

Just got interested in/got my first Tiffany & Co necklace this Christmas Will definately, definately start a collection hehe..
This is from their Atlas collection!


----------



## *jennifer*

thank you, *iSpot *and *tiny cat*!
the open heart necklace is a classic. i will always love it!
i have to credit my bf with his very good taste. he surprised me last year for our anniversary with the diamond studs. yes, i've trained him well.


----------



## sarahjett

hmmm thanks to my wonderful BF I have a small but growing collection..  heart toggle necklace and bracelet
Paloma Picasso tenderness heart ring
paloma Picasso small circle cufflinks (the BEST womens cufflinks in the world)

I need some earrings and a new necklace... and of course a 2ct engagement ring!  

ohhh do I love tiffany's!

ALSO... the ceramic piggybanks make an AMAZING classy baby shower gift.  And the playing cards were a great stocking stuffer this year!!!


----------



## kaylalvc

Oooh I love Tiffany's. You girls all have beautiful collections  I took a photo of mine. It's hard to see though, because I took it in my pink bedroom, so there's a bit of a strange pink glow lol.
I have:
- Silver heart tag necklace
- Silver heart tag bracelet
- Diamond Horseshoe necklace
- Paloma Picasso Loving Heart necklace
- elsa Peretti gold open heart pendent
- Elsa Peretti open heart ring
- Elsa Peretti eternal circle necklace
- Silver beaded necklace
- Silver beaded bracelet
- Return to Tiffany necklace
- Return to Tiffany bracelet
- Silver heart link bracelet with gold heart
- Silver heart lariat necklace
- 
-


----------



## Couturegrl

^Love your collection!!! I need to gather all my stuff up and take pics!


----------



## Jayne1

I have so many Peretti gold pieces... I'll have to look for all the them and take pictures.  I have:

2 - diamond by the Yard necklaces - different sizes
5 row wave bracelet and matching ring
mesh earrings
mesh earrings with diamond on the end
band with little diamond ring
gold bean earrings
apple necklace in silver
gold diamond shape necklace


----------



## A-T-G

Here's my newest additions to the blue drawer! I'm FINALLY posting my Christmas goodies from my DH! I got sterling silver bead earrings, silver and freshwater pearl earrings, and a new purse mirror in silver too! I made OUT this year!

And in case ya missed my last post with a pic of the blue drawer...here it is again!


----------



## isus

What a happy thread!  I love everyone's pieces!


----------



## Shopaholic Isis

I got my first Tiffany piece this Valentine's!

Here's it.  Round tag Return To Tiffany bracelet.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Shopaholic Isis said:


> I got my first Tiffany piece this Valentine's!
> 
> Here's it.  Round tag Return To Tiffany bracelet.



congrats!


----------



## A-T-G

YAY! It's FAB!


----------



## A-T-G

Here's what I gots for V-day! It was a total surprise! So sweet!


----------



## angel81chick

I'm at work, but I am wearing my newest addition, hope you like it...


----------



## Texas Girl

A-T-G said:


> Here's what I gots for V-day! It was a total surprise! So sweet!



I love this pendant.


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow!  Totally missed this thread when I tried starting the other one! 

So I'll repost here!    






The bracelet was my 1st T&Co piece, my boyfriend got it for me Xmas '04. I wear it everyday.   He also got me the lariat necklace, though I bought the earrings on my own... 






This is my latest acquisition... Elsa Peretti in PT950... and the 3 little diamonds are just the teensiest amount of sparkly... I love it when I look down & my ring winks back at me!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  Totally missed this thread when I tried starting the other one!
> 
> So I'll repost here!



I love this ring and the ear rings are cute too.


----------



## A-T-G

Texas Girl said:


> I love this pendant.


I wouldn't have thought about until I held in my hands. It's such a great pendant! I adore it! It's gonna be my new everyday necklace ...once I get it back! (I'm having the chain lengthened)


----------



## efrias1394

This is my collection
Return To Tiffany:
Round Tag Bracelet
Round Tag Necklace
Round Tag Drop Earrings
Heart Tag Ring
Heart Tag Earrings
Heart Tag Necklace


----------



## Glamourette

Here is my small but growing Tiffany & Co. Collection


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I'm not much of a jewellery person, but I am crazy about. My husband got it for me as a little gift this Christmas.  We are having our first baby in June so with everything to buy we decided to just have a small quiet Christmas, not spending more than £150 on each other.


Its the Madonna pendant from Elsa Perretti, when I asked him why he chose that one he said 'Its the symbol of Mother & Child' 

Awwwwwwwwww isn't he just the sweetest!  He is a fabulous man & I am truely lucky to have him love me so & when he does little things like this, it just makes me realise it all the more.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

My first Tiffany!  I just got it this week!!


----------



## jube0506

LOVE   Tiffany!

I have:

Elsa Perretti Full Heart ring and earrings
Elsa Perretti Open Heart ring, necklace, and earrings
Elsa Perretti Open Wave ring
Heart Mesh ring
Elsa Perretti Bean necklace
Return to Tiffany Heart Tag bracelet
1837 T&Co necklace

Next purchase in May (can't wait!):   

Return to Tiffany Heart Lock pendant and necklace


----------



## helpl!!! slush

Ok well here is my tiffany collection!  its small! but i love it all!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

SORRY THE PICTURES ARE SO BIG!


----------



## matrixleaf

^
They are all gorgeous. I have tiffany heart link bracelets, heart ring, heart brooches and pendant. I haven't taken any pics as they all need to be polished first. I'll post pics of my new acquisition when I get more tiffany goodies. hehe.


----------



## edollasign

I need to get around to taking pix of each piece.. but here's a pic of my collection.  Kinda messy! lol... 






I have....
-1837 ring
-1837 lock pendant
-1837 bar pendant
-1837 narrow bangle
-Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace
-Return to Tiffany oval tag bracelet
-Heart tag bracelet
-Elsa Peretti letter "E" pendant
-Open heart pendant
-Pierced heart earrings
-Cruifix pendant
-Bead bracelet
-Eternal circle pendant
-Mesh ring
-Elsa Peretti diamond band ring
-Love Knot ring
-1837 pen

I think I have it all!  Majority of my collection I got in high school... about 7 years ago.  The prices have gone up on most of the sterling silver items since then.


----------



## cmonster

- elsa peretti sterling silver heart necklace
- "return to tiffany" key chain
- sterling silver heart bracelet
- 1837 ring


----------



## saligator

heart tag silver charm bracelet
streamerica diamond and platinum earrings
small diamond solitaire
square link silver necklace
monogrammed valet key chain


----------



## Fraublucher

Ooooh, nice thread! Here is my contribution!





Left to right:

- .21 ct. diamond pt. engagement ring
- Gatelink ring
- Unidentified silver ring I purchased a long time ago for my current DH

- Venetian link bracelet
- Dog tag bracelet

- Eternal circle pendant
- Bean by Peretti pendant
- Paloma Picasso Open Heart pendant
- Gehry Fish pendant

- Peretti Starfish earrings
- "Nugget" earrings
- Peretti Teardrop earrings

- White gold Feathers earrings

I hope that the collection will soon be joined by a Lucida solitaire.. 
Sorry for the pic's quality!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^I love all ur necklaces.


----------



## Fraublucher

Ilovepurse007 said:


> ^I love all ur necklaces.


 
Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lucida

Wow . . . I love everyone's collections!  

I've been wanting to post mine but never took any pics until now! So here's mine!

Top Row: VIC Gift Pewter Picture Frame, Flower(?) Charm Bracelet, Heart Tag Charm Bracelet (Clasp Replaced), VIC Gift Return to Tiffany Key Ring, VIC Gifts 2 Luggage Tags
Bottom Row: Diamond Flower Pendant, Heart Tag Necklace, Return to Tiffany Heart Lock Pendant, Interlocking Round Pendant (?), Heart Link Bracelet, Rectangular Lucida Engagement Ring, Platinum Wedding Band, Round Link Bracelet, 3 Open Heart Elsa Perettis, 1837 Bar Pendant, Elsa Peretti Sevillana, Heart on Wire Necklace (?)


----------



## helpl!!! slush

WOOOOOOOOOOW Lucida!! thats is quite the collection! its beautiful!!!! 

Do you use all the pieces ? or some of them just for keepsakes?  just out of curiousity!


----------



## christie

Heres some of mine:

Left to right:

Heart Tag bracelet
Love Knot bracelet
Eternal circle necklace


----------



## lucida

helpl!!! slush said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOW Lucida!! thats is quite the collection! its beautiful!!!!
> 
> Do you use all the pieces ? or some of them just for keepsakes? just out of curiousity!


 
Awwww thanks :shame:   I have a very loving husband!  

There are only a few pieces I no longer use - mainly because it needs to be cleaned or because I only use them on special occasions (i.e., diamond necklace, heart link bracelet).  However, for the most part, I tend to wear my rings and the same bracelet everyday, and the only one that I change is my necklace.

The VIC gifts, though, I never even used.  They're just sitting prettily in my closet in their blue boxes!


----------



## Fraublucher

lucida said:


> The VIC gifts, though, I never even used.  They're just sitting prettily in my closet in their blue boxes!



Gorgeous collection, Lucida! May I ask you a question: what does VIC stand for? I'm missing a reference here...


----------



## helpl!!! slush

hehe fraublucher i was JUST about the write the same thing


----------



## Fraublucher

helpl!!! slush said:


> hehe fraublucher i was JUST about the write the same thing



I'm relieved: this means that I'm not alone! 
In the meanwhile, challenging my english knowledge, I thought that it might mean Very Important Customer... Lucida am I right? And if yes, what is necessary to do to become a VIC?


----------



## Couturegrl

Very Important Client/Customer


----------



## uptowngrl611

Hi!  I have a pretty extensive Tiffany Collection ... return to tiffany necklace, elsa peretti heart earrings, mesh heart bracelet.  I also have 2 items that my bf bought me that i've NEVER seen on anyone else, and I haven't seen posted in here (unless I missed it!)  I attached the pics below.  Have any of you seen these before?  I get tons of compliments on them all the time.  The earrings are gorgeous on!  So curious to know if any of you have them or have seen them.


----------



## lolakitten

I can take pics later, but I have:
Paloma Piccaso heart pendant
XOXO ring
RtT Bracelet w/ round tag
Starfish bracelet w/ turquoise
& DH has Cufflinks.


----------



## twiggers

No pics...but I have the Heart Tag bracelet & necklace    Need more!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

hey uptowngrl i havent seen them on anyone just on the website but i have looked at the earring many a times wishing i had them! they look gorgeous


----------



## glosspitality

top left picture: *Return to Tiffany heart tag *
*choker*
center picture: *Elsa Peretti® OPEN HEART pendant Medium*
top right picture: *Return to Tiffany collection heart tag bracelet*​


----------



## vmasterz

wow you guys have a beautiful Tiffany collection!!


----------



## aquablueness

i LOVE everybody's tiffany. i've got to post mines one day


----------



## aquablueness

please post more if any of you girls have some, i'll try to post some of mines after my finals


----------



## aquablueness

^^ ohh, don't want to be gender specific since tiffanys does have mens collections. ok, guys you too!!


----------



## stacmck

I'll repost my necklace I got a couple weeks ago:






It's this: http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/item.aspx?sku=19710394&mcat=148204&page=6&menu=1&cid=158349

I think this is going to be my next victim...I love it but it's almost 400 bucks! (luckily we can moonlight at the hospital for $75 an hour...I need some moonlighting hours !)
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/item.aspx?sku=18625296&cid=158349&mcat=148204&menu=1&page=8

To replace the fake I bought before (a fake "Return to Tiffany" heart toggle necklace)...


----------



## stacmck

Since it wouldn't let me add this to my previous post, I'll make another post.

Just took a close-up pic of my necklace:


----------



## stacmck

angel81chick said:


> I'm at work, but I am wearing my newest addition, hope you like it...



Yay, we have the same necklace!


----------



## aquablueness

stacmck, we must have similar taste, that heart clasp necklace is in my posession. you'll love it! you'll love how it feels when you wear it. seriously, a million bucks. so much different than the toggle and the regular heart one. ahhh, got to show my collection some time soon.
so, you're planning to get that necklace? wow! i thought you were going to get some matching accessories for your last purchase


----------



## aquablueness

oh btw stacmack, you better get it before it decides to go up in price. the toggle necklace is now 350? didn't it use to be 275? geez


----------



## wannabelyn

my items are all silver only but here goes. they were taken seperately and it;s too much trouble to put them together and take a group pic


----------



## evychew

I have: 
Tiffany hearts ring pave diamond (gift from bf)
Elsa Peretti open heart ring
Return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet
Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace
Return to Tiffany heart tag pendant on 34" chain
Palomo Picasso loving heart pendant

I would take pictures for you all to see, but I'm not in the states right now...I don't wear anymore of my tiffany jewelry except for the ring given to me by my boyfriend.


----------



## evychew

uptowngrl611 said:


> Hi!  I have a pretty extensive Tiffany Collection ... return to tiffany necklace, elsa peretti heart earrings, mesh heart bracelet.  I also have 2 items that my bf bought me that i've NEVER seen on anyone else, and I haven't seen posted in here (unless I missed it!)  I attached the pics below.  Have any of you seen these before?  I get tons of compliments on them all the time.  The earrings are gorgeous on!  So curious to know if any of you have them or have seen them.



I've definitely seen the necklace and I'm pretty sure I've seen the earrings before.  I don't usually pay attention to earrings though, bc my ears aren't pierced . But it's been a while since I last shopped at Tiffanys, this thread makes me sort of nostalgic. lol


----------



## sistagrl

Glad to see people are still wearing their Tiffany Silver. I was recently told it was "tacky" because it's been copied so much but I have the basic tag necklace and bracelet. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that heart necklace but I cannot justify yet ANOTHER piece of jewelry this month and possibly not this year!!!


----------



## azia

^ those people are either jealous or snooty. don't mind them. tiffany is most famous for two things IMO: diamonds and silver. both elegant and timeless.


----------



## clanalois

Love the Legacy!
















The carat size of the aquamarine is 1.77 carats, with 41 diamonds grade G VS/VVS. The largest diamonds float around the aquamarine and then wrap around the front of the band in a gentle slope with smaller diamonds. 

The band is platinum and detailed with milgrain. 

I LOVE IT


----------



## Leelee

clanalois said:


> Love the Legacy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carat size of the aquamarine is 1.77 carats, with 41 diamonds grade G VS/VVS. The largest diamonds float around the aquamarine and then wrap around the front of the band in a gentle slope with smaller diamonds.
> 
> The band is platinum and detailed with milgrain.
> 
> I LOVE IT


This ring is absolutely gorgeous!  I saw the Legacy ring with a diamond center in Tiffany's on Saturday.  Even tried it on!  But, I think if I were ever lucky enough to own one, I'd prefer the aquamarine like you have!


----------



## stacmck

aquablueness said:


> oh btw stacmack, you better get it before it decides to go up in price. the toggle necklace is now 350? didn't it use to be 275? geez



Well, I'll just have to get it now then!


----------



## stacmck

clanalois-
Your ring is beautiful! The aquamarine is so pretty.


----------



## chicbabacool

My parents bought me this beautiful dual sapphire ring from Tiffany's for my high school graduation party.







!


----------



## aquablueness

clanalois, your aquamarine band loooks sooo to diee forrr. the 3rd picture is my FAVORITE, i'd love my setting to look like that any day! you also caught some really really super nice pictures with your camera. ohhh, enjoy that ring to death. it's a stunner


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Well, I'll just have to get it now then!



I ordered it today ush:

Now I am really :banned:


----------



## aquablueness

^^you're doin yourself good!! hehe. now how many tiffany pieces have you bought this month? i'm just teasing you. So you got the toggle necklace or the heart clasp necklace? oh, i'm truely excited for you.  love tiffany so much that it doesn't matter if i'm the one who's receving it or someone else, it's just the lavashing of tiffanys.


----------



## yasjencon2

you all have nice stuff


----------



## joanniii

*clanalois* ,
your ring is stunning!!


----------



## stacmck

aquablueness said:


> ^^you're doin yourself good!! hehe. now how many tiffany pieces have you bought this month? i'm just teasing you. So you got the toggle necklace or the heart clasp necklace? oh, i'm truely excited for you.  love tiffany so much that it doesn't matter if i'm the one who's receving it or someone else, it's just the lavashing of tiffanys.



I'm getting the heart clasp. 

Yeah, when I get addicted to something I get addicted with a vengeance...


----------



## aquablueness

i just wanted to share with you my fav. bracelet. i said i would share some things after my finals and here's one of them. argh, i hope the pic doesn't come out too big, i haven't posted pix in a long time.


----------



## aquablueness

^^ my apologies. he he he. i figured out that i forgot to resize. here's another one and a better one too 
my favorite open heart bracelet i wear on special occasions. i feel like it's very delicate compared to my other linked tiffany bracelets so i don't wear this one as often.


----------



## simpleplan

kaylalvc said:


> Oooh I love Tiffany's. You girls all have beautiful collections  I took a photo of mine. It's hard to see though, because I took it in my pink bedroom, so there's a bit of a strange pink glow lol.
> I have:
> - Silver heart tag necklace
> - Silver heart tag bracelet
> - Diamond Horseshoe necklace
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart necklace
> - elsa Peretti gold open heart pendent
> - Elsa Peretti open heart ring
> - Elsa Peretti eternal circle necklace
> - Silver beaded necklace
> - Silver beaded bracelet
> - Return to Tiffany necklace
> - Return to Tiffany bracelet
> - Silver heart link bracelet with gold heart
> - Silver heart lariat necklace
> -
> -


I love your heart lariat!!!!


----------



## simpleplan

This one's my favorite ring!(so far)


----------



## simpleplan

Last but not least my engagement ring!


----------



## Fraublucher

simpleplan said:


> Last but not least my engagement ring!



Wowza! That's like five times mine! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## aquablueness

simpleplan: how many carets is your center stone! that thing is blazing hot


----------



## simpleplan

aquablueness said:


> simpleplan: how many carets is your center stone! that thing is blazing hot


it's 1.02 ct center with .4 surrounding


----------



## flungflung83

I have that bracelet too!  I LOVE it.  It is really delicate like you said.  I actually broke it about a month ago.  One of the links snapped off.  I'm still waiting to go out and get it repaired.  I've missed wearing it.




aquablueness said:


> ^^ my apologies. he he he. i figured out that i forgot to resize. here's another one and a better one too
> my favorite open heart bracelet i wear on special occasions. i feel like it's very delicate compared to my other linked tiffany bracelets so i don't wear this one as often.


----------



## simpleplan

Fraublucher said:


> Wowza! That's like five times mine! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## stacmck

My second (and last for a LOONG time) Tiffany purchase - the heart clasp necklace...it's SOOO gorgeous!







Excuse my hair - got caught in the rain on the way to my car at work tonight!


----------



## stacmck

simpleplan said:


> Last but not least my engagement ring!





OMG, your ring is beautiful!


----------



## aquablueness

flungflung83 said:


> I have that bracelet too! I LOVE it. It is really delicate like you said. I actually broke it about a month ago. One of the links snapped off. I'm still waiting to go out and get it repaired. I've missed wearing it.


 

NO WAY! it broke  crap-O-LA! seriously? i was just thinking it's delicate...but it IS really delicate? how did it happen to break??? like what were you doing that made it break??

go get it fixed ASAP so you'll have it back


----------



## aquablueness

stacmck said:


> My second (and last for a LOONG time) Tiffany purchase - the heart clasp necklace...it's SOOO gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my hair - got caught in the rain on the way to my car at work tonight!


 
WOOHOO!! beautiful beautiful. when did it arrive? aww, it's amazingly gorgeous. it just makes me want to wear mines around right now around the house for no ocassion. hehehe. you have such a beautiful smile! 
can you tell me if you've experienced the heart flipping up side down? sometimes that happens to me and i always have to keep on checking to see if the heart is in the right orientation (well, the right orientation for me is right side up).


----------



## aquablueness

simpleplan said:


> it's 1.02 ct center with .4 surrounding


 
sorry to be OT but you're beautiful! i see you changed your avatar.


----------



## stacmck

aquablueness said:


> WOOHOO!! beautiful beautiful. when did it arrive? aww, it's amazingly gorgeous. it just makes me want to wear mines around right now around the house for no ocassion. hehehe. you have such a beautiful smile!
> can you tell me if you've experienced the heart flipping up side down? sometimes that happens to me and i always have to keep on checking to see if the heart is in the right orientation (well, the right orientation for me is right side up).



Just got it today and not long after I put it on it flipped. I had to flip it back a few times.

And thanks for the compliment on my smile


----------



## takeoutbox

here's mine


----------



## aquablueness

stacmck said:


> Just got it today and not long after I put it on it flipped. I had to flip it back a few times.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment on my smile


 
you're welcome 
anyways, the reason why i ask is because they can fix it if it does flip...i think they said they can either take a link out or add a link, i don't remember which but if it does bother you, get it fixed that way. i just remember a SA saying that when i was trying it on, but i haven't bothered to do so...that's because i don't wear it often and i guess if i did...i'd bother the crap out of me so i'd do it. but if you're going to wear it often, probably go get it adjusted because it IS an expensive necklace that you'd want to be comfortable wearing...if it were on a daily basis.


----------



## aquablueness

stacmck said:


> My second (and last for a LOONG time) Tiffany purchase - the heart clasp necklace...it's SOOO gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my hair - got caught in the rain on the way to my car at work tonight!


 
lets be twins! i wore mines today! stacmck: you know what your next purchase should be, the bracelet!!




Shot at 1969-12-31


----------



## simpleplan

stacmck said:


> OMG, your ring is beautiful!


THANKS SWEETIE!


----------



## simpleplan

aquablueness said:


> sorry to be OT but you're beautiful! i see you changed your avatar.


gee, thanks, that's mighty nice of you!!


----------



## stacmck

aquablueness said:


> lets be twins! i wore mines today! stacmck: you know what your next purchase should be, the bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 1969-12-31



Yay for necklace twins! 

Fortunately I'm not much of a bracelet girl...


----------



## aquablueness

new additions to the collection picture thread?

-or- it's just like heaven to browse through the pictures!


----------



## keodi

I didn't realise that there was a tiffany &co. thread. Here are some pics


----------



## keodi

more pics. the round and heart tag bracelets I hardly wear.. and the rest is at the spa


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love me some Tiffany silver


----------



## NoSnowHere

One more


----------



## margaritaxmix

Just 2... 
Return to T&Co. Heart Tag Pendant on 34" Beaded Chain
Return to T&Co. Oval Tag Chain Necklace (16")

Both are sterling silver.

[ignore the Burberry catalog.... ]


----------



## ellacoach

A-T-G said:


> Here's what I gots for V-day! It was a total surprise! So sweet!


 
Is this the folded heart necklace? I love this and want this for my next T&Co. piece!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Lvbabydoll said:


> Here's the picture



Thank you for your pic Rebecca! I'm considering the 1837 Lock necklace with the thin chain, and the pics on the website didn't really help.

If it's not too much trouble, can someone please upload a picture of themselves wearing that necklace so I can see how long it hangs? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jessi5786

Here's my collection!  I've been collecting since I was 15 or so, but I stopped recently because I was kind of getting bored with their stuff and concentrating on handbags, but after seeing all of your stuff, I'm inspired to start again! 




This is my jewelry drawer, I try to keep it as clean and organized as possible but it still looks kind of bla...any storage suggestions?


----------



## mulberryroxanne

What a great thread  I can't believe I didn't see it before, here's some of mine.


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Few more


----------



## Swanky

could you guys post photos and descriptions in the reference library too?


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Wow everyone has some great Tiffany pieces, I am especially jealous of the engagement rings, they're stunning!!!

I just got my first Tiffany jewelery for Christmas! My boyfriend bought me the Return to Tiffany Bracelet and choker (had an extra inch added to the choker because I wanted it to hang a little lower- Tiffany had it sent to my house even though he ordered it from the store, they have great customer service!) and I bought myself the Elsa Peretti small open heart necklace! I love it all and wear it all everyday! 

Here is my new collection:


----------



## sred2

mine is a growing collection... every time my birthday, christmas or our anniversary rolls around my boyfriend is ready with a little blue box


----------



## love_savvy

Here's my collection! My first piece was a gift from my parents when I graduated High School so I have a "vintage" piece and the rest of the collection grew from there! My fiance's very first present to me was the bean bracelet and it really hasn't stopped. (I really don't keep track of the "official" names so please forgive me if I name it wrong or describe it differently)

Here are my blue boxes (in a Jimmy Choo shoe box, my shoe weakness):





First piece of Tiffany's as mentioned above. It looks like a pretzel and it's got diamonds within it.




My other "early" pieces: 




And:




(I added Hello Kitty Charms to "spice" up my bracelet. It seemed like every other girl I knew had this bracelet so I wanted to make it my own. (I never wear this one anymore, but I like to keep the charms on it)

More recent purchases: 




I love the charms line, I actually have more charms, just can't find them right now, but a few more initial ones and another heart one. The Heart dog tags are fun and I love the way the star one hangs low.

I have no clue what this one is called but it is the most delicate silver, it feels like satin in your hands.





Rings on next post...


----------



## love_savvy

Oh sorry!  Forgot these necklaces and charm:





This necklace is my most recent gift.  I really love it!

This necklace is so simple but lovely.  It sparkles really well (as you can see the picture captured it)




And the most recent charm that I was gifted with:




I love that it has a little diamond in it.  It's so adorable!

OK here are my rings:


----------



## love_savvy

and FINALLY my most precious ring:

The Aria eternity band:




I think you can tell, but the design is basically a cluster of 3 diamonds to form a weird kind of triangle but as a whole it looks a bit like a single marquise diamond.





Just look at the beautiful detail of how they set the diamonds. I absolutely love the design of this ring. I have very small fingers (my ring finger is a size 3.5) so it is hard to find eternity rings in my size that have such intricate designs. This ring is a size 4, so it is slightly big, but they couldn't make it any smaller w/o ruining the design so I had to have it.





This ring is not sold online (a lil too pricey I think) and is not a "regular" item, but if you are interested in it, the sales people there should know what the Aria design is.

My engagement ring is a Tiffany's diamond center stone, but I took the diamond and had a different setting and band designed for it (by another jeweler) so I won't show it here, but the diamond is gorgeous and i wouldn't have wanted a center stone from anywhere else.

Thanks all for letting me share!


----------



## glitter8188

love_savvy said:


> Oh sorry!  Forgot these necklaces and charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is my most recent gift.  I really love it!



I really want this necklace!  Do you have any pictures of you wearing it for size reference?

Your collections' lovely btw


----------



## stacmck

As posted on the reference thread:

Atlas toggle necklace





Knots pendant





Open heart clasp necklace





Three circle drop pendant


----------



## riffraff

My small but very much loved Tiffany collection.

1.  Small diamond cross stitch (also known as Tiffany Kisses).
2.  1837 Pendant.
3.  Double Heart.
4.  Elsa Peretti 5 mini charm bracelet.


----------



## Opai

Hi,

Could any one tell me if the Tiffany plain heart toggle bracelet has a 925 stamp anywhere on the actual bracelet itself.

I recently purchased one off Ebay (never again!) that came with a receipt.

I noticed that there was no silver stamp on it.

The person i bought it from had the heart engraved so she removed it.So i don't know if there was a silver stamp on that?

The Venetian Link and the Bead bracelet i purchased direct from Tiffany both had the 925 stamp on them so i was wondering if the Toggle bracelet should also?

Hope someone could clarify for me and stop me wondering 

Thanks,
Opai x


----------



## sred2

Opai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one tell me if the Tiffany plain heart toggle bracelet has a 925 stamp anywhere on the actual bracelet itself.
> 
> I recently purchased one off Ebay (never again!) that came with a receipt.
> 
> I noticed that there was no silver stamp on it.
> 
> The person i bought it from had the heart engraved so she removed it.So i don't know if there was a silver stamp on that?
> 
> The Venetian Link and the Bead bracelet i purchased direct from Tiffany both had the 925 stamp on them so i was wondering if the Toggle bracelet should also?
> 
> Hope someone could clarify for me and stop me wondering
> 
> Thanks,
> Opai x


 

I'm wearing my toggle bracelet right now and the only 925 stamp I'm seeing is on the backside of the heart tag. I can't seem to find one on the actual bracelet.


----------



## .pursefiend.

love_savvy said:


> Oh sorry!  Forgot these necklaces and charm:
> 
> This necklace is my most recent gift.  I really love it!
> 
> This necklace is so simple but lovely.  It sparkles really well (as you can see the picture captured it)



i have this necklace and i absolutely love it! pictures don't do it any justice
brb with my collection


----------



## csewallh

Here is my tiffany collection:

http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii134/csewallh/Tiffany/

Open Heart Diamond Necklace in Small
Heart Tag Necklace and Choker Hand Engraved 
Onyx Toggle Bracelet
Bead Earring
Teardrop Earring
5 Teardrop Bracelet 
Open Heart Ring


----------



## winterpearls3

To all Tiffany silver owners, how does the silver wear over time? I'm thinking of getting the sterling silver heart bracelet for my DD.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## margaritaxmix

winterpearls3 said:


> To all Tiffany silver owners, how does the silver wear over time? I'm thinking of getting the sterling silver heart bracelet for my DD.  Thanks for your help!



It scratches pretty easily to be honest. BUT when you get the bracelet, also get the silver polishing cloth...it works like a CHARM! My new heart tag necklace was SO scratched up after a week, I was so sad... but then I polished it with the cloth and I swear it looks like NEW! Definitely a must have if you're going to buy sterling silver from ANY store!


----------



## shoes319

I have a couple of bracelets...but this past weekend had the pleasure of a spontaneous trip with dh into a Tiffany store and we picked out this gorgeous ring...I don't have all the specs handy but it's a little over .75 cts and 36 mm band I think in platinum - I love it!  So sparkly...


----------



## shasha17a

I love looking at everyone's collections. I only have 2 pieces so far and hoping to keep adding more.


----------



## stacmck

love_savvy said:


> This necklace is so simple but lovely.  It sparkles really well (as you can see the picture captured it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What carat size do you have? I am thinking this is going to be my next absolutely frivolous gift to myself....but I don't know which size to get.


----------



## Juilletdix

Here is my Tiffany collection:

Atlas 18K earrings
18K and Pearl Signature earrings
18K Signature earrings
18K Signature bracelet
Sterling Cushion bracelet
18K Atlas bangle bracelet
Sterling Cushion pendant


----------



## willyouletgo

shasha17a said:


> I love looking at everyone's collections. I only have 2 pieces so far and hoping to keep adding more.



me too. I got the naughty/nice lock for myself this christmas. and my boyfriend got me a heart tag (the one with the two i don't know the names) 

I keep looking and wishing.


----------



## GyrlLayney

shoes319 said:


> I have a couple of bracelets...but this past weekend had the pleasure of a spontaneous trip with dh into a Tiffany store and we picked out this gorgeous ring...I don't have all the specs handy but it's a little over .75 cts and 36 mm band I think in platinum - I love it! So sparkly...
> 
> View attachment 338492
> 
> 
> View attachment 338493


 
Wow *shoes* - what a gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

love_savvy said:


> and FINALLY my most precious ring:
> 
> The Aria eternity band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can tell, but the design is basically a cluster of 3 diamonds to form a weird kind of triangle but as a whole it looks a bit like a single marquise diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the beautiful detail of how they set the diamonds. I absolutely love the design of this ring. I have very small fingers (my ring finger is a size 3.5) so it is hard to find eternity rings in my size that have such intricate designs. This ring is a size 4, so it is slightly big, but they couldn't make it any smaller w/o ruining the design so I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring is not sold online (a lil too pricey I think) and is not a "regular" item, but if you are interested in it, the sales people there should know what the Aria design is.
> 
> My engagement ring is a Tiffany's diamond center stone, but I took the diamond and had a different setting and band designed for it (by another jeweler) so I won't show it here, but the diamond is gorgeous and i wouldn't have wanted a center stone from anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks all for letting me share!


 
Wow! Wow! Wow! This has to be one of the most beautiful eternity bands I've ever seen, I totally love it!


----------



## love_savvy

stacmck said:


> What carat size do you have? I am thinking this is going to be my next absolutely frivolous gift to myself....but I don't know which size to get.


 
I actually have no clue what carat size it is, but it is pretty small, I think it's the second smallest size that they sell.  I got it for a present and didn't want to ask what size it was.    Even though it's small, the sparkle is amazing and you know what I love about it is that it is a great layering necklace.  I often times wear it with my double heart tag necklace and they look really good together.  It adds just the right amount of sparkle.


----------



## love_savvy

mulberryroxanne said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! This has to be one of the most beautiful eternity bands I've ever seen, I totally love it!


 
aww, thanks so much mulberryroxanne!  It is definitely one of my favorite pieces of jewelry I own.


----------



## love_savvy

glitter8188 said:


> I really want this necklace! Do you have any pictures of you wearing it for size reference?
> 
> Your collections' lovely btw


 
Thanks glitter!  Sorry I don't have pics of me wearing it, but I'll try to take some soon!


----------



## winterpearls3

margaritaxmix said:


> It scratches pretty easily to be honest. BUT when you get the bracelet, also get the silver polishing cloth...it works like a CHARM! My new heart tag necklace was SO scratched up after a week, I was so sad... but then I polished it with the cloth and I swear it looks like NEW! Definitely a must have if you're going to buy sterling silver from ANY store!



Thank you Margaritamix!  I'll hit the store this weekend.


----------



## glitter8188

here are mine:
 bead earrings
 elsa peretti large heart necklace
 heart link bracelet
 heart link necklace
 campanitas paloma picasso ring
 jolies beads necklace
 elsa peretti diamond heart 18k pendant
 elsa peretti 18k heart earrings 
 heart toggle necklace


----------



## chynxi_a

My bf recently bought me a heart wire ring for my birthday and its already turned slightly yellow  I don't know why, is it contact from hand cream or hand wash? Or something else?


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i have the return to tiffany oval tag bracelet and ring, i actually just started getting into wearing jewelery. i never liked it before, but i LOVE IT!!!! my next purchase is going to be a pearl bracelet from Iridese, which is owned by tiffany's


----------



## jennylovexo

I was having so much fun looking at everyone's collections that I decided to take my own pics yesterday!! So here's my loot...

In Necklaces I have... 
Elsa Peretti Small Bean
Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart
1837 Medium Square Tag Pendant 
1837 Small Square Pendant
1837 Loop Pendant
Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Choker
Return To Tiffany Heart Lock Pendant
Two Hearts Pendant






Bracelets...
Heart Link Bracelet w/18K gold heart
Heart Tag Charm Bracelet 

Ring... Elsa Peretti Open Heart Ring


----------



## Pink Rose

All you girls are so lucky  
I looooove Tiffany's and desperately want a heart toggle bracelet but we don't have a Tiffany's in the Netherlands. Have to wait untill July before I can finalle get one in London. 
Do you know how long it takes to have your initials inscribed?


----------



## PHENOMENON

I have an oval return to tiffany choker and I still love it


----------



## toiletduck

Most of my Tiffany's jewelry were stolen by our previous helpers (I'm assuming because they were there and now they're not...and no strangers ever came to my house either) but my old collection consisted of:

small open heart necklace on 16" chain in silver
'l' shaped pendant on 16" chain in silver
Round "Please Return to Tiffany's" bracelet in silver (given to me by my mom for graduating from high school)
silver necklace...don't remember the style name but it was CDN$ 600 + (style has since been discontinued )
Single Teardrop ring in silver (this is the only one I have left because I wear it constantly)

I never pressed charges because I didn't have solid proof and didn't notice that they were missing until after they were gone.  I do miss them though...


----------



## LV Rawks

^^^Oh no, that is just awful!  I am so sorry for you!


----------



## toiletduck

Thanks, LVRawks.  it did suck majorly at the time but I'm sure they really needed it otherwise they wouldn't resort to taking something that clearly didn't belong to them.  What can you do, right?


----------



## Ilovepurse007

jessi5786 said:


> Here's my collection!  I've been collecting since I was 15 or so, but I stopped recently because I was kind of getting bored with their stuff and concentrating on handbags, but after seeing all of your stuff, I'm inspired to start again!
> 
> View attachment 332067
> 
> 
> This is my jewelry drawer, I try to keep it as clean and organized as possible but it still looks kind of bla...any storage suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 332068
> 
> 
> View attachment 332069
> 
> 
> View attachment 332070
> 
> 
> View attachment 332071



Love every piece in your collection


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

toiletduck said:


> Most of my Tiffany's jewelry were stolen by our previous helpers (I'm assuming because they were there and now they're not...and no strangers ever came to my house either) but my old collection consisted of:
> 
> small open heart necklace on 16" chain in silver
> 'l' shaped pendant on 16" chain in silver
> Round "Please Return to Tiffany's" bracelet in silver (given to me by my mom for graduating from high school)
> silver necklace...don't remember the style name but it was CDN$ 600 + (style has since been discontinued )
> Single Teardrop ring in silver (this is the only one I have left because I wear it constantly)
> 
> I never pressed charges because I didn't have solid proof and didn't notice that they were missing until after they were gone.  I do miss them though...



so sorry abt it.. hope u will get over it...

..u wan to trust ppl but after this happen, u lose faith...


----------



## littleblackbag

No pictures, but i have:

Siver graduated bead necklace
Silver bead bracelet
Elas Peretti silver butterfly necklace
All bought by DH 
Elsa Peretti sterling silver ring with diamond, bought by me with birthday money


----------



## kathyinjapan

cross posted from the Jewelry Reference Forum

1. Figure eight cultured pearl bracelet 
2. classic Tiffany setting engagement ring with shared setting half circle diamond band ring

husband has: (no pics)
18K gold milgrain ring with platinum inlay, 6mm
Atlas sterling silver money clip with black numerals


----------



## margaritaxmix

Pink Rose said:


> All you girls are so lucky
> I looooove Tiffany's and desperately want a heart toggle bracelet but we don't have a Tiffany's in the Netherlands. Have to wait untill July before I can finalle get one in London.
> * Do you know how long it takes to have your initials inscribed?*



At my store, it takes anywhere from 3-8 business days. At least that's what they told me. 3 would be for machine engraving and up to 8 is for the hand engraving. It also depends on how busy they are.

----

I can't decide between the lock pendant or the Elsa Peretti open heart pendant! I _would_ get both but they look so similar in terms of the chain and the overall look. I really like the lock but the open heart is so classic... decisions, decisions.


----------



## missD

i have a tiffany keychain (my 1st tiffany ever)
a silver charm bracelet
and soon enough...a 2mm plat lucida wedding band 

i lost my eternity heart pendant


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

I just got my very first pieces yesterday!

They're the *Elsa Peretti Open Heart* white-gold pendant and *Return to Tiffany* charm. I wear them together


----------



## tinkerkatie

My collection:
-open heart stud earrings
- braided earrings
-heart necklace
- heart tag necklace
- bead bracelet
-oval return to tiffany's bracelet
 and my birthday cake!

I also have a venetian link bracelet, small teardrop earrings, and a cursive "k" necklace


----------



## kat8kit

Just one peice for me 

Elsa open heart


----------



## MsReya

Sorry to chatter, but I have to post this: Tiffany UK delivers to EU countries  Just call their customer service (http://uk.tiffany.com/Default.aspx?siteid=2)



Pink Rose said:


> All you girls are so lucky
> I looooove Tiffany's and desperately want a heart toggle bracelet but we don't have a Tiffany's in the Netherlands. Have to wait untill July before I can finalle get one in London.
> Do you know how long it takes to have your initials inscribed?


----------



## ame

That's how my husband looks at it.  





toiletduck said:


> Thanks, LVRawks.  it did suck majorly at the time but I'm sure they really needed it otherwise they wouldn't resort to taking something that clearly didn't belong to them.  What can you do, right?


----------



## rmelody

just a question about tiffany's silver jewlery.. how can I prevent it from tarnishing? I know they offer a free cleaning service, but it's just so far from where I live. I'm not sure which jewlery cleaning brands are safe, for my tiffanys items either! tia


----------



## littleblackbag

rmelody said:


> just a question about tiffany's silver jewlery.. how can I prevent it from tarnishing? I know they offer a free cleaning service, but it's just so far from where I live. I'm not sure which jewlery cleaning brands are safe, for my tiffanys items either! tia



All my Tiffany stuff is silver, and most of it i haven't worn for a long time, non of it has tarnished. The butterfly necklace i used to wear all the time and even that hasn't tarnished. I've never cleaned or polished it either.


----------



## jessi5786

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Love every piece in your collection



Thank you 

They were all gifts from my mom and dad, except for the love bean, my first Tiffany's piece which my cousin bought me


----------



## ashlend

I have a lot of Tiffany. I'm not going to take pics, but I own: 

Round Atlas watch, extra small (this size is no longer made).
Bean earrings
Full Heart mini earrings
Rainbow Drops silver and pearl drop earrings
Silver Bamboo hoop earrings
Silver cube earrings
Carved Heart necklace
Open heart necklace (my father gave this to me when I was six.)
Five Open Heart necklace
Apple necklace
Atlas toggle necklace
Sevillana necklace
Silver bead bracelet 
Return to Tiffany round tag charm bracelet 

I am probably forgetting some. I will have to look at my collection when I get home. Tiffany jewelry is a frequent gift in my family.


----------



## ivylouwho

yeuxhonnetes said:


> I just got my very first pieces yesterday!
> 
> They're the *Elsa Peretti Open Heart* white-gold pendant and *Return to Tiffany* charm. I wear them together


 
Thats really pretty I love that idea!


----------



## missD

New addition this weekend!!!!

Matching Lucida platinum wedding rings.


----------



## Bride2B

Awesome missD!!!!

Can you show us how it looks with your e-ring?
What width did you get 2, 3, 4 mm?


----------



## catherela

i wish we could all swap for a day .

just a few faves from my recent collection  all courtesy of my wonderful beau 









my fave prob has to be the open heart (with that close to invisible spec of diamond in the middle lol)


----------



## mulberrybag

My Tiffany collection includes:

Tiffany Heart diamond platinum necklace
Tiffany bubbles diamond platinum necklace
Tiffany swing bracelet
Tiffany Elsa Peretti diamond heart earrings. 
These were all lovely gifts my husband gave me on our wedding day.


----------



## Laurie8504

love_savvy said:


> More recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the charms line, I actually have more charms, just can't find them right now, but a few more initial ones and another heart one. The Heart dog tags are fun and I love the way the star one hangs low.



Love_savvy, I'm dying to get this star lariat!  Is there any way you could post a modeling shot of it?


----------



## glitter8188

some new additions to my collection!


6.5mm 18k post pearl studs
24k Carved Heart on 18k gold chain
Elsa Medium 18k Heart on 18 in. chain

Love these!


----------



## kmh1190

I don't really collect Tiffany but I have picked up a few sterling silver pieces over the years.  3 of the pendants are from the SF Nike Women's Marathon-unfortunately I missed the inaugural race in 2004.  The heart pendant was my first piece but unfortunately the chain is broken because it got ripped off my neck by my niece when she was a year old.


----------



## kmh1190

Another view of the heart pendant, bracelet and figure 8 pendant (didn't upload with my previous post)


----------



## kmh1190

Oops here it is (I'm still new at this posting picture thing!)...


----------



## adunneback

I have the Return To Tiffany Heart tag pendant.

I want more SOON!! How addicting! I just got it at today a couple hours ago, and already want more!  Haha! 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...6-ri+-ni+0-t&selectedsku=22305956&mcat=148204


----------



## eminere

My new black and silver scarf in silk, worn on the wrist and pictured with my Atlas ring in sterling silver:


----------



## Spinky

Here is my tiny but well loved collection:






Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace
1837 lock bracelet
1837 lock ring
1837 interlocking circles necklace (small size)
Blue & silver scarf


----------



## aquablueness

^^ ohh sweetie, your picture is not showing up! i'd love to get some eyecandy stimulation  hehe


----------



## aquablueness

Emine, i love the scarf on your wrist, work that scarf baby!


----------



## Spinky

aquablueness said:


> ^^ ohh sweetie, your picture is not showing up! i'd love to get some eyecandy stimulation  hehe



Oops!  Don't know what happened!  It was there earlier???  But here it is again.....


----------



## eminere

aquablueness said:


> Emine, i love the scarf on your wrist, work that scarf baby!


Thanks! I wore it to work in place of my usual tie the other day:


----------



## eminere

Oooohh Spinky you have the blue one! I missed out on it in Singapore 

Maybe I should get it here in Australia heheheh...


----------



## aquablueness

eminere why not! 

spinky, i love your collection!!


----------



## eminere

aquablueness said:


> eminere why not!


I did, I did!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

I sold most of it in this half year.. because my bf bought me a new jewelry and he wants me to wear it ...
I lost most of it.. some are just my careless and one are my bf threw it to somewhere (because he bought me a new ring)
Its sad to see this list.. shows how much i spent but oh well thats how life is

have:
open heart pendant
loving heart
t&co 1837 ring (with holes)
round tag charm bracelet
return to tiffany round key ring

sold:
atlas cube
open heart lariat
t&co triple drop

Lost:
Open heart ring
t&co 1837 ring in sterling
loving heart ring
triple loving heart ring


----------



## aquablueness

eminere;7581092 said:
			
		

> I did, I did!


 
yeahh!!now you have two


----------



## aquablueness

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> I sold most of it in this half year.. because my bf bought me a new jewelry and he wants me to wear it ...
> I lost most of it.. some are just my careless and one are my bf threw it to somewhere (because he bought me a new ring)
> Its sad to see this list.. shows how much i spent but oh well thats how life is
> 
> have:
> open heart pendant
> loving heart
> t&co 1837 ring (with holes)
> round tag charm bracelet
> return to tiffany round key ring
> 
> sold:
> atlas cube
> open heart lariat
> t&co triple drop
> 
> Lost:
> Open heart ring
> t&co 1837 ring in sterling
> loving heart ring
> triple loving heart ring


 
i'm sorry you lost so many pieces. i'm sure you'll never lose the one ring that gave you that you're wearing now. that's so sweet of him


----------



## BellaBoo

Got camera happy this morning (thanks to coffee!). Here's my small Tiffany's collection:


----------



## VuittonsLover

BellaBoo said:


> Got camera happy this morning (thanks to coffee!). Here's my small Tiffany's collection:


 
I soo love your bow necklaces.


----------



## aquablueness

bellaboo, beautiful collection. are the cufflinks yours? i like your channel diamond band and the diamond bow pendant. i have the teardrop bracelet 

i have my camera happy moments too :-O


----------



## BellaBoo

I bought the cufflinks in college and haven't worn them in a long time. I used to have a lot more pieces but sold off the ones I didn't love. I have my eye on the diamond somerset bracelet and can't wait to see it IRL. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## rubyjuls

BellaBoo, which size bow pendant is that?  It's beautiful!

I'm pretty sure I haven't posted my Tiffany pieces in this thread yet, so here they are.  I just two have at them moment.  Soonish I'd like to start a silver charm bracelet (with the blue enamel box charm first) and would love to own the pave teardrop pendant one day as well.

8 in heart tag bracelet





Medium 1837 interlocking circles pendant


----------



## willwrk4bags

here's mine!  a gift from my husband on our wedding day...










and my pave etoile rhr...
.47ct g color vs2 center, .73ct f color vs melee...


----------



## aquablueness

glam ring willwrk4bags, is there a special story behind that ring?


----------



## willwrk4bags

yes, a very tense eBay auction! lol! i was lucky enough to score this baby on eBay and believe me, it came down to the wire!


----------



## stillsearching

Here are some pics that I had readily available on my computer. 

my e-ring with my fathers gold wedding band (not sure the style on this one)
signature x necklace with diamond
signature ring in gold and silver 
my fiance's cross 
heart necklace, lock necklace

I am bad with all the official names and stuff. These pieces probably have the most sentimental value to me. There are some other things missing, I have to get around to taking those pictures!


----------



## aquablueness

I'm very excited to share with you my Tiffany's collection:shame:. 

My collection has been growing slowly for the past 10 years (lol, i'm not that old). I've had the privilege while growing up to experience what fine jewelry was like thanks to DM&DF. 

I have purchased a few myself, and many of them were gifts for various special ocassions from my loved ones. They're all in their pouches waiting for their new home because their old home kept on wanting to turn them brown and other funny colors. 

From top to bottom (left to right):

1837 collection cuff, Heart clasp bracelet, 1837 collection bangle in small size, 1837 collection bangle in regular size







Heart tag toggle charm bracelet, RTT collection charm bracelet, RTT heart earrings, 10mm beaded earrings






Plain heart tag charm bracelet, RTT round tag charm bracelet w/heart tag charm attached,  Sevillana drop earrings, Tear drop earrings






Continuous open heart bracelet, 5 open heart bracelet, Open heart earrings, Apple earrings 






RTT oval tag bracelet, 5 tear drop bracelet, Eternal circle earrings, Tenderness heart ring


----------



## aquablueness

Heart clasp necklace, Heart tag choker, open heart necklace, open heart charm, RTT heart padlock charm, Medium sized open heart necklace, Figure 8 necklace






Graduated bead necklace, Heart tag toggle choker, Loving heart necklace, Open tear drop necklace, Medium sized tear drop necklace






Large sized open heart brooch, RTT oval tag choker, Toggle onxy necklace, Full heart mini sized necklace







Last but not least, my favorite~ don't remember the name of them, however, i fell in love with the motif and had to get them.






I love how there's a ladybug on the bottom








Thanks for looking  It took a while to get them all together, but my purchases will be coming to a hault for now b/c i'm saving up for another blue box (i'll let you know when i get her):


----------



## aquablueness

Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:


----------



## m1nime

^^ wow, you have your own Tiffanys store!! gorgeous.


----------



## fettfleck

INCREDIBLE and beautiful collection!! I love the heart clasp necklace and bracelet. Never saw them before. Now I know for what I can save my money now. 

Bytheway, your future to come "blue box" is supercute.


----------



## stillsearching

Aquablueness you just reminded me that I have some Tiffany crystal stored away with those pictures of your beautiful mugs/tea cups!  I forgot all about those.

Lovely collection.


----------



## rubyjuls

Aquablueness, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## aquablueness

Thanks m1inime:shame:, this is my first time taking a picture of all my Tiffany pieces together and i never realized i had this much. It makes me realize that many of my pieces need more loving.

Stillsearching: i've never used my mugs before, i just love the design so much. but, i think they could be of more use than just looking pretty. i don't think i could say this enough but i lovve your e-ring! if you don't midn me asking, what are the specs on it? me and my DBF are looking into e-rings from Tiffs. LOL, i'm not sure if 32K is in his budget.

Fettfleck: i can't wait till that day i get my mini (a few more months and then yippe!)... i often dream of her, i test drove the mini a few weeks ago and couldn't stop thinking of how fun that was. btw, i'm not sure if they make the heart clasp bracelet anymore, it was a 21st birthday gift from my dear aunt a few years go. 

And thank you rubyjuls:shame:.


----------



## keodi

love your collection aquablueness!!


----------



## daffie

aquablueness - WOW! Your collection is great!


----------



## daisykelvin

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:


wow you have a lovely collection !


----------



## vylyk

From the Frank Gehry collection,  I've got the fish pendant....


----------



## vylyk

... and the torque pendant. 

I also have diamond platinium studs buti 'll have to resize my pics before posting i understand


----------



## luckycharms

Hi everyone, new member here..this forum is rad..i never knew that theres a forum like this. 
anyway, i love tiffany jewelries as well esp. the silver ones. I too have a few collections and looking at the photos u have here, i think i have to take care of my pieces  i really take them for granted. thanks for reminding me to take care of them and when i get the time i will be taking pictures and post it here. im a new mom to my 3 months old son.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

hi all... so here is my small tiffany collection up to date... I  TIFFANY

tiffany notes round pendant (small)







elsa peretti open heart bracelet






tiffany 1837 ring






return to tiffany heart tag charm (xl)


----------



## jaygurlygurl

elsa peretti letter j pendant (small)






flower ring






elsa peretti open heart pendant (medium)


----------



## aquablueness

jay~ love your tiffany pieces!!


----------



## leilani01

*jaygurlygurl - *Great pictures!  I love the composition of your pix - jewelry, orchid and blue box.  You must have a background in art....


----------



## jaygurlygurl

*thank you* aquablueness and leilani01 ... *aqua*, your collection is amazing... love every piece in your collection!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

BellaBoo said:


> Got camera happy this morning (thanks to coffee!). Here's my small Tiffany's collection:



This bow necklace is one my favorite from Tiffany...thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

^^^ BEAUTIFUL bellaboo!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:



Oh my gosh, that collection is impressive!!


----------



## aquablueness

thanks jaygurly and nosnowhere:shame:


----------



## Woozy

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:


 
 SOOOO much Tiffany haha I love ur collection


----------



## Krysta

Everyone has such great collections.

Here are some pieces from my Tiffany collection:
* Aquamarine Aria studs
* Pearl/Diamond studs (does anyone know which collection these are from??)
* Small heart locket + 16" chain (my husband gave it to me for my Bday, he put our weddng photos in it  )
* Diamond heart ring
* 1/2 channel set band 2mm
* Ribbon ring (my e-ring)


----------



## Krysta

Cont....

* Diamond heart bracelet
* Diamonds by the yard bracelet
* Diamonds by the yard studs
* Diamond and pink sapphire pendant
* Geometric silver heart necklace


----------



## jaygurlygurl

you have such beautiful pieces krysta!!!


----------



## JennyS315

Relatively new to tPF, but I figured there'd be a place for Tiffany addicts like myself:







Elsa Peretti Bean earrings, silver
Elsa Peretti Quadrifoglio earrings, silver
Mini Tiffany Blue Box in Porcelain, a home for the earrings 






Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant in silver and rose gold
Return to Tiffany silver tag bracelet (the one that started the collection)
Heart cap pendant (pearl)
Elsa Peretti Bean pendant, silver, small






Atlas toggle necklace, silver
Bead bracelet, silver

I  them all! One of these days I'm going to actually go to a Tiffany store to purchase something, gotta get one of those blue bags rather than just a visit from the UPS man.


----------



## aquablueness

Krysta, owww, sucha beautiful ribbon ring.....  when me an my DBF go look at rings...i'll be sure to try this one on! such a beautiful collection you have

JennyS, you have a great collection! welcome to tPF!!!!!. you've found the Tiffany addicts right here in this thread. it's Tiffany's heaven here. thanks again for sharing your collection with us. i hope you're able to bring home many wonderful items one of these days when you go visit Tiffany's.


----------



## JennyS315

Thank you!  I knew there had to be a page for us Tiffany addicts, since those who love purses probably also love jewelry.

What's sad is most of these were purchased in the last six months, when I was miserably still in school and looked as every minor task I accomplished as something that was worth a "reward" from T&Co.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

adding one more to my collection... sorry for the bad pic quality


----------



## fede82

Hi, I'd like to buy the Return to Tiffany Heart tag necklace.
Can anyone post a pictures of your necklace in action? 
thanx


----------



## Jenita143

Streamerica ring 18k white gold with diamonds
Elsa Peretti Sevillana lariat sterling silver necklace


----------



## aquablueness

fede82 said:


> Hi, I'd like to buy the Return to Tiffany Heart tag necklace.
> Can anyone post a pictures of your necklace in action?
> thanx


 
if you do a search, you could possibly find one already. i remember seeing it before.


----------



## cinderella388

My small, but growng, collection! 

Elsa Peretti Small Letter J Pendant
T&Co. Triple Drop Pendant
Elsa Peretti Open Heart Ring
1837 Ring
I.D. Bracelet (not really mine since I bought it for the BF)
Heart Link Bracelet in Sterling Silver with 18k Gold Heart
Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet


----------



## fede82

aquablueness said:


> if you do a search, you could possibly find one already. i remember seeing it before.


 
I can't find that...
Can anyone please post a picture wich wearing this necklace?


----------



## user082008

mulberryroxanne said:


> Few more



Everyone's collections are gorgeous! Yesterday we ordered a bracelet from Tiffany.com and I can't wait for it to get here. Does anyone know where to get the bear in this pic? So cute!
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g236/reddwarf_photos/st-1.jpg


----------



## voluptuous33

Hello ladies, gorgeous collection!!!
just wondering if any of you could do me a favor, please. and put up pictures of diamond by the yard necklaces(any size)being worn? I'm talking about the one with only one round diamond on it. Been trying to decide which size to get. Thanks a lot !


----------



## ika

im not sure what metal colour or size range you're looking for but here is the .08 carat in platinum for $725. hope this help!


----------



## bextasy

wow nice collections everyone!


----------



## voluptuous33

Thank you so much!! I'm actually still debating over gold or platinum and what size (either the 2nd biggest or the "biggest" .14 carat)....I love how the necklace looks on you! so sparkly and dainty!!!!  





ika said:


> im not sure what metal colour or size range you're looking for but here is the .08 carat in platinum for $725. hope this help!


----------



## doctorj!

Bought a 1.12 carat Tiffany setting diamond ring. VVS1 F color. Will give it to her when we have our first baby. Was supposed to be in November, but sadly things didnt work out....hopefully I can give it to her sooner than later. 

AJ


----------



## MBart

Just got DH cufflinks for his birthday. They are all wrapped up in the little blue box, I will post pics next week. 
Elsa Peretti Comma Cuff Links


----------



## jmcadon

I just got the silver mesh buckle bracelet with the heart from Anns fabulous finds...it is so cute!


----------



## flipchickmc

I finally got around to taking pics of our (mine & DH's) Tiffany collection!

1- Group shot
2 - Tiffany charm flower bracelet (tiffany box, RTT heart lock, inital "M", Mom heart lock and flower)
3 - Bead bracelet & Graduated Bead Pendant
4 - Paloma's Tenderness Heart Ring - 18K White Gold w/diamonds


----------



## flipchickmc

Now DH's collection

1 - Etched bead and hematite sterling silver necklace & matching bracelet. 
2 - Paloma's Groove Surfer necklace (recently replaced because it broke - the original did not have the black enamel like it does now) and matching bracelet
3 - Tiffany 1837 ID Stretch bracelet


----------



## aquablueness

MBart said:


> Just got DH cufflinks for his birthday. They are all wrapped up in the little blue box, I will post pics next week.
> Elsa Peretti Comma Cuff Links


 
oww, i would love to see how these look . yeah, you don't want to unwrap the little blue box, you'll leave your tracks and he'll end up finding out. just leave it as it is

*flipchick- * thanks for sharing! i could surely say that Tiffany's definately makes me excited!


----------



## aquablueness

flipchickmc said:


> Now DH's collection
> 
> 1 - Etched bead and hematite sterling silver necklace & matching bracelet.
> 2 - Paloma's Groove Surfer necklace (recently replaced because it broke - the original did not have the black enamel like it does now) and matching bracelet
> 3 - Tiffany 1837 ID Stretch bracelet


 

these are REALLY cool items for a guy!


----------



## flipchickmc

aquablueness said:


> these are REALLY cool items for a guy!



Thanks *aquablueness!*  DH is a real laid back kinda guy - snowboarder/surfer-type and these pieces are so him.


----------



## aeonat

Here is my collection.. will post photos soon..
Mesh Ring
Tiffany 1837 lock ring
Paloma Picasso loving heart ring (one heart) and matching necklace
Palome Picasso Loving heart ring (three hearts) in gold
Elsa Peretti Tear drop ring
Heart Band ring
Paloma Picasso le Cercle ring
Three interlocking rings
Paloma Picasso double heart ring
Elsa Peretti apple bracelet
Elsa Peretti charms bracelet (heart, teardrop and other charms)
Elsa peretti mesh bracelet and matching necklace with heart toggle
Link necklace and matching bracelet with heart clasp
Hearts bracelet with a arrow toggle
Apple charm, gift box charm and tiffany bag charm

That's all I can think of now...


----------



## flipchickmc

aeonat said:


> Here is my collection.. will post photos soon..
> Mesh Ring
> Tiffany 1837 lock ring
> Paloma Picasso loving heart ring (one heart) and matching necklace
> Palome Picasso Loving heart ring (three hearts) in gold
> Elsa Peretti Tear drop ring
> Heart Band ring
> Paloma Picasso le Cercle ring
> Three interlocking rings
> Paloma Picasso double heart ring
> Elsa Peretti apple bracelet
> Elsa Peretti charms bracelet (heart, teardrop and other charms)
> Elsa peretti mesh bracelet and matching necklace with heart toggle
> Link necklace and matching bracelet with heart clasp
> Hearts bracelet with a arrow toggle
> Apple charm, gift box charm and tiffany bag charm
> 
> That's all I can think of now...


 
Ooooh, can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## kymmeeh

flipchickmc said:


> I finally got around to taking pics of our (mine & DH's) Tiffany collection!
> 
> 1- Group shot
> 2 - Tiffany charm flower bracelet (tiffany box, RTT heart lock, inital "M", Mom heart lock and flower)
> 3 - Bead bracelet & Graduated Bead Pendant
> 4 - Paloma's Tenderness Heart Ring - 18K White Gold w/diamonds


 

flipchickmc - LOVE the tenderness heart ring w/the diamonds.  I have always looked at that, but can't afford it...for now at least!  =)


----------



## Royal

I've got a "tag" necklace--it's the round one.


----------



## aquablueness

flipchickmc said:


> Thanks *aquablueness!* DH is a real laid back kinda guy - snowboarder/surfer-type and these pieces are so him.


 
you're welcome. i could kind of tell that your dh was a laid back chill kinda guy just by his choice of jewelry. they're all really casual pieces and complements a casual outfit.


----------



## hulksmash99

flipchickmc said:


> Ooooh, can't wait to see pics!!!






I wanna see pics of your DH sporting those TiffandCo bling!


----------



## lingbo105

glitter8188 said:


> some new additions to my collection!
> 
> 
> 6.5mm 18k post pearl studs
> 24k Carved Heart on 18k gold chain
> Elsa Medium 18k Heart on 18 in. chain
> 
> Love these!


 the color for the 24k carved heart is so so so rich and pretty, I love it .
now, i love 24k more than 14k and 18k..


----------



## ive_flipped

I have the rattle for bubs, return to tiff. heart necklace and the pink diary pen. I can't wait to add more pieces.


----------



## mariah9999

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:


Oh my gosh, Aqua!  That's quite a collection girl!   I love it!!!  It looks to me that you love hearts - I do too!   I especially love all of your heart bracelets - sooooo pretty.


----------



## NoSnowHere

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:



Gosh, this puts my collection to shame!!


----------



## tiffanystar

I love your collections!! Do you like my avatar? I have an open heart pendant necklace & a silver balls bracelet. I would love a diamonds by the yard necklace. One day I hope to get a Tiffany diamond star necklace (hence my user name).


----------



## aquablueness

mariah9999 said:


> Oh my gosh, Aqua! That's quite a collection girl!  I love it!!! It looks to me that you love hearts - I do too!  I especially love all of your heart bracelets - sooooo pretty.


 

thanks mariah. i'm hoping to add a Tiffany blue Mini Cooper to my collection. LOL, i'm serious, they must have made that color after Tiffany's blue. go to google images and type in 'oxygen blue mini cooper'. hey, i never realized i had SOOO many hearts in my collection until you pointed it out. i don't exactly love hearts, but i guess i subconciously have a thing for them. anyways, thanks again sweetie


----------



## aquablueness

NoSnowHere said:


> Gosh, this puts my collection to shame!!


  don't worry, looney over here , i'm mad about tiffany's


----------



## aquablueness

tiffanystar said:


> I love your collections!! Do you like my avatar? I have an open heart pendant necklace & a silver balls bracelet. I would love a diamonds by the yard necklace. One day I hope to get a Tiffany diamond star necklace (hence my user name).


 
of course i like your avatar, it's cute!! hope you get the tiffany diamond star necklace, it's gorgeous and exppppensive too. well, it's tiffany's, it's totally worth it


----------



## fede82

eminere;7347750 said:
			
		

> My new black and silver scarf in silk, worn on the wrist and pictured with my Atlas ring in sterling silver:


 
The scarf it's unisex?Another question:I'd like to buy the Tiffany bead bracelet and the Tiffany heart tag charm size extra large. Can I attach the charm at the bead bracelet??? Maybe between the balls...?


----------



## ccbet

hey guys, my friend got me the notes band ring and now i want to get the notes square pendant.  Im 23, my much younger sister thinks the pendant is tacky, what do you guys think?  Should I go for another necklace that doesnt say tiffany's on it, I want something that I can wear everyday.


----------



## Junkenpo

Umm... so...ccbet, your much younger sister thinks has a better idea of what's tacky than a reputable designer jewellery house?  hahahah!  She's funny.  You sure she's not just jealous?

If you like it, then your younger sister's opinion is moot. 

I like the notes collection, personally.


----------



## aquablueness

fede82 said:


> The scarf it's unisex?Another question:I'd like to buy the Tiffany bead bracelet and the Tiffany heart tag charm size extra large. Can I attach the charm at the bead bracelet??? Maybe between the balls...?


 
i don't think that would work, you could probably attach it at the lobster clasp of the bead bracelet. sounds like a cute idea!


----------



## aquablueness

ccbet said:


> hey guys, my friend got me the notes band ring and now i want to get the notes square pendant. Im 23, my much younger sister thinks the pendant is tacky, what do you guys think? Should I go for another necklace that doesnt say tiffany's on it, I want something that I can wear everyday.


 
wear what you like. she is much younger than you and has a 'skewed' opinion of things, i'm sure she'll end up getting the notes pendant at 23.


----------



## PurrseGal

Paloma Picasso Double Loving heart ring 18k white gold with diamonds


----------



## ccbet

thanks junkenpo and aquablueness.  You are right, why am i listening to a 16yr old.  hehe.  I went to tiffany's today and now Im torn btw getting a cross or the notes square pendant.  One more question how sturdy or good are the necklaces/chains that come with these pendants, they look easily breakable to me.


----------



## jan228

mariah9999 said:


> Oh my gosh, Aqua!  That's quite a collection girl!   I love it!!!  It looks to me that you love hearts - I do too!   I especially love all of your heart bracelets - sooooo pretty.



I'm getting the Heart Link bracelet, but I'm taking it in tomorrow to be sized, it's just a tad too large, so I'm having 2 hearts removed. I'm thinking about a pair of dangling heart earrings to go with it. I don't have any heart earrings. 

I tend not to buy jewelry that reminds me of something I own, because if pieces are too similar, one will inevitably get neglected. So if I get a heart toggle bracelet, I wouldn't get a round toggle bracelet because they're too alike. All of my jewelry is unique in it's own way... the things that aren't I don't wear too often.


----------



## lvprincessxo

1.return to tiffany heart braclet ( i have 2 different ones, but similar)
2.return to tiffany heart earings
3.return to tiffany oval necklace
4.the heart toggle necklace


----------



## kymmeeh

aquablueness said:


> thanks mariah. i'm hoping to add a Tiffany blue Mini Cooper to my collection. LOL, i'm serious, they must have made that color after Tiffany's blue. go to google images and type in 'oxygen blue mini cooper'. hey, i never realized i had SOOO many hearts in my collection until you pointed it out. i don't exactly love hearts, but i guess i subconciously have a thing for them. anyways, thanks again sweetie


 
aquablueness -- I totally know what you mean about the Mini Cooper!! I have been wanting to add one to my Tiffany collection as well.  In my head, I see a Tiffany blue Mini with white vinal stickers coming up the four sides, and a white bow stickered to the roof?  the bow kind of like the one when you go to the main Tiffany's website?


----------



## jO07

My simple Tiffany collection


----------



## aquablueness

kymmeeh said:


> aquablueness -- I totally know what you mean about the Mini Cooper!! I have been wanting to add one to my Tiffany collection as well. In my head, I see a Tiffany blue Mini with white vinal stickers coming up the four sides, and a white bow stickered to the roof? the bow kind of like the one when you go to the main Tiffany's website?


 
oh my gosh! are you kidding me? YAY!!!! if you add one to your collection, please PM me, i'll be super happy to see it. i'll be adding one to my collection this June, crosses fingers!!! i'm super excited .
however, i honestly don't think i would be able to drive around w/the white vinyl stickers coming up on all four sides w/a bow on the roof, that would look awesome though if i actually saw somebody else have this irl. i'm just thinking about doing the two bonnet racing stripes in the front. you know what i'm really dissapointed about? i'm sad that they don't have this oxygen blue color in their premium super charge model. oh well, i guess no vroom vroom for me. i love the mini cooper and i don't have a need for speed in my blood.


----------



## aquablueness

jO07 said:


> My simple Tiffany collection


 
i love your collection, it's niceee, you won't believe it but i actually have that same pen! i loveee it, it's so beautiful and it's my purse pen .


----------



## aquablueness

ccbet said:


> thanks junkenpo and aquablueness. You are right, why am i listening to a 16yr old. hehe. I went to tiffany's today and now Im torn btw getting a cross or the notes square pendant. One more question how sturdy or good are the necklaces/chains that come with these pendants, they look easily breakable to me.


 
they're pretty sturdy imo, i haven't had an issue w/any of my necklaces/chains that i've owned. what kind of cross are you planning to get? i think the notes square pendant is lovely, i think if possible, you should get both


----------



## kymmeeh

I don't have as huge of a collection as aquablueness, but here's mine!  Not all pieces have their own little blue pouch b/c I ran out of room in my jewelry box and store extra blue pouches in their blue boxes.  

*1837's*
1837 square ring, 1837 lock triple bangle, 1837 lock necklace
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/kymmeeh/1837sstamped.jpg





*Picasso's*
Picasso hugs & kisses ring, Picasso loving heart ring, Picasso tenderness heart pendant-large
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/kymmeeh/picassosstamped.jpg




*Peretti's*
Peretti open heart earrings, Peretti open heart pendant w/diamond, medium on silk cord, extra peretti chain, Peretti open teardrop earrings, Peretti snake bangle, bamboo ring, Peretti sevillana lariat, Peretti full heart earrings, Peretti full heart pendant


----------



## kymmeeh

*Favorites*
heart link bracelet w/gold heart, sand dollar necklace





*Basics*
Scottie charm (to go on the triple bangle), butterfly pendant, knots ring, knots pendant, cushion hoop earrings, knots cuff-wide, overlapping ovals link bracelet
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/kymmeeh/KimTiffany01stamped.jpg





*The whole collection*





*In their home&#8230;*
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/kymmeeh/Home.jpg


----------



## jan228

kymmeeh said:


> *Favorites*
> heart link bracelet w/gold heart, sand dollar necklace



Could you please post a photo of yourself wearing the Heart Link bracelet?  I can't wait to get mine, it's being sized.

I only needed one link out, so I have NO idea how they're going to accomplish this on an alternating link bracelet. (I did purchase the smaller size.) They assured me they had done it before and that it was possible, but they weren't able to specify how it had been done. I'm a little nervous to see what they do, considering it's a pretty pricey piece. 

I wonder if I'm not happy with how they size it, if they would take it back and give me store credit?  I really love the bracelet, but I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out how the heck they can take just one link out.


----------



## QueenDalia

_Tiffany 1837 Pendant
Tiffany 1837 Ring
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


__Frank Gehry Orchid Double-Drop Pendant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__Tiffany bracelet with open heart
__



_

_Elsa Peretti Starfish Pendant
Elsa Peretti Starfish Earings






__Tiffany Cushion Two-row bracelet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__Elsa Peretti® Open Heart pendant, medium
Elsa Peretti® Open Heart ring



_


----------



## ika

Well, I finally have a "collection"!
I'm 16 and I thought it was better to invest in Platinum and Diamonds than silver so I acquired:
.08 carat Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Necklace
Mini Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant in Platinum
I love wearing them together or individually.  The simplicity, craftsmanship, and timelessness are amazing.
Cheers!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ the first picture is really pretty, i love how you displayed them


----------



## luvmy3girls

ika said:


> Well, I finally have a "collection"!
> I'm 16 and I thought it was better to invest in Platinum and Diamonds than silver so I acquired:
> .08 carat Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Necklace
> Mini Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant in Platinum
> I love wearing them together or individually. The simplicity, craftsmanship, and timelessness are amazing.
> Cheers!


 sounds so cute to wear them together..would love to see a modeling picture


----------



## aquablueness

^ ITA, i'd love to see a modeling picture!


----------



## howardu09

oh my...your collections are so beautiful..


----------



## sweet8684girl

kymmeeh said:


> heart link bracelet w/gold heart, sand dollar necklace



Kymmeeh, when did you get the sand dollar necklace? It's gorgeous and I tried to search tiffany.com for it but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## kymmeeh

sweet8684girl said:


> Kymmeeh, when did you get the sand dollar necklace? It's gorgeous and I tried to search tiffany.com for it but didn't come up with anything.


 
sweet8684girl -- thank you!  I love it too!! I bought it in 2006.  to make a long story short, a friend bought it...it was so beautiful, that I decided to buy it for myself for my bday.  when i tried to go back and buy it, they told me only 40 of them were made and only one got shipped to the SF store.  i tried calling and stopping by multiple stores, but ended up having to order it from them... they even had problems bringing up the item, so i had to give them my friends name and address so they can bring up her transaction.  anyhow, in case there are any left, i found the receipt and here's the style number on it: 194-47-19286053.  hope it helps!  let me know if i can help you anymore...


----------



## Mininana

this is my newest addition!!! yay!!


----------



## Mininana

my still to be worn wedding bands!! (I am getting married in march yay!)


----------



## Krysta

Those Atlas bands are so pretty, love the amethyst ring too, I've never seen that style before.

I just posted my latest Tiffany item (from my DH) in the reference thread but thought I'd share the pics in here too.
Diamonds by the yard necklace, 0.41ct/H/VS1...


----------



## aquablueness

Mininana said:


> my still to be worn wedding bands!! (I am getting married in march yay!)



NO WAY, that's gorgy, congrats to your upcoming wedding, i wish you the best.


----------



## aquablueness

sweet8684girl said:


> Kymmeeh, when did you get the sand dollar necklace? It's gorgeous and I tried to search tiffany.com for it but didn't come up with anything.




That necklace is pretty rare. It's from the seas collection and they made this gorgy charm bracelet that was also limited edition which i LOVEEEE and they don't have it anymore


----------



## sweet8684girl

aquablueness said:


> That necklace is pretty rare. It's from the seas collection and they made this gorgy charm bracelet that was also limited edition which i LOVEEEE and they don't have it anymore



Thank you both so much for your responses. It figures I'd fall in love with a LE piece and lust after it every time I load the page.  I'd love to see that charm bracelet if anyone has it or comes across a link to one. 

Here's my contribution for the night: my 2 Christmas presents. I lost one side to these earrings at work one day so my Christmas present to myself this year (along with a Gucci bag and wallet) were these earrings. My bf bought the pendant but asked to switch out the chain for an 18" one. 






I'll post the rest of my collection once I get everything nice and clean. Do you all have any favorite cleaners and cleaning products besides taking in your pieces for cleaning? TIA.


----------



## kymmeeh

aquablueness said:


> That necklace is pretty rare. It's from the seas collection and they made this gorgy charm bracelet that was also limited edition which i LOVEEEE and they don't have it anymore


 
Thanks for all your knowledge aquablueness!  When my friend bought the necklace, I only saw the earrings that matched it at the time.  is the charm bracelet you are talking about the one with the sand dollar and star fish, with some pieces with turquoise in it?  

If anyone has it, or a picture, i would love to see it as well.  =)


----------



## kymmeeh

sweet8684girl said:


> Thank you both so much for your responses. It figures I'd fall in love with a LE piece and lust after it every time I load the page.  I'd love to see that charm bracelet if anyone has it or comes across a link to one.
> 
> Here's my contribution for the night: my 2 Christmas presents. I lost one side to these earrings at work one day so my Christmas present to myself this year (along with a Gucci bag and wallet) were these earrings. My bf bought the pendant but asked to switch out the chain for an 18" one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the rest of my collection once I get everything nice and clean. Do you all have any favorite cleaners and cleaning products besides taking in your pieces for cleaning? TIA.


 

Congrats on the new pieces!  I love that pendant, but have been trying to convince myself to lay off the hearts for a little bit.  

about the cleaning product---I use Salton's Jewelry Spa (from the same people that make the george forman grill)...and it works wonders!!! I actually used that to clean my whole collection, and took the pictures i posted while I had them out drying.  it has cleaning powder that you mix with deionized water and then you can turn on the steamer side and clean any gunk stuck in small nooks, then polish with a polishing cloth.  works WONDERS!!  Everytime I see someone on the street/mall with dirty tiffany's jewlery, I want to tell them about this machine!! (but then I stop myself before they think I am completely insane)


----------



## aquablueness

> Thank you both so much for your responses. It figures I'd fall in love with a LE piece and lust after it every time I load the page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see that charm bracelet if anyone has it or comes across a link to one.
> 
> Here's my contribution for the night: my 2 Christmas presents. I lost one side to these earrings at work one day so my Christmas present to myself this year (along with a Gucci bag and wallet) were these earrings. My bf bought the pendant but asked to switch out the chain for an 18" one.



YW *sweet8684girl* . Yes, that LE necklace is hot! So was the bracelet but i have no idea how come i didn't get it!!! ARGH, how frustrating. So you lost one side to these earrings and you bought yourself  a new pair? So one of them is just a loner right now  awwww. Thanks for sharing your x-mas presents w/us. That pendant does look kind of big and i think that a longer chain would look much nicer.



> Thanks for all your knowledge aquablueness! When my friend bought the necklace, I only saw the earrings that matched it at the time. is the charm bracelet you are talking about the one with the sand dollar and star fish, with some pieces with turquoise in it?
> 
> If anyone has it, or a picture, i would love to see it as well.  =)



YW *Kymmeeh. *Oh my gosh! you know exactly which charm bracelet that i'm talking about. Yes it has turquoise on it, it's lovely huh? Did you so happen to see it IRL? I have only seen it in their website and when i went to the store to find it, they said that they had to get it from another store b/c it was LE and limited in quantities. Well, i myself like some other people, would like to see my product before buying it...and so, i ended up passing on it. Ding dong me. I still think about that bracelet from time to time. It was sooo pretty (online) i just knew it had to be TDF in person! I would LOVE to see it if anybody has it (i highly doubt it though)..you know, it was in small quantities just like your sand dollar choker.

Oh, and i don't think you should lay off the hearts. Hearts are a classic symbol of love and it's just something you could never get tired of. 

About your Salton's Jewelry Spa, howwwwwwww luxurious!! I'd love to use that steaming thing to clean my promise ring. Is it the high pressued kind? How much was your machine? hehehe, i'm just going to look it up anyways.


----------



## wannabelyn

Krysta said:


> Those Atlas bands are so pretty, love the amethyst ring too, I've never seen that style before.
> 
> I just posted my latest Tiffany item (from my DH) in the reference thread but thought I'd share the pics in here too.
> Diamonds by the yard necklace, 0.41ct/H/VS1...



i love diamond by the yards! your DH has great taste...was it something you always wanted or something he picked up on his own?


----------



## Krysta

He picked it on his own  a diamond necklace had been hinted at heavily by me before Christmas though  
I love the DBTY collection too, so simple and classic.


----------



## mjlover1977

Krysta said:


> He picked it on his own  a diamond necklace had been hinted at heavily by me before Christmas though
> I love the DBTY collection too, so simple and classic.



Hi Krysta - do you know roughly how much the necklace cost? I want something really simple to wear with my wedding dress and i love the way that the diamonds by the yard necklace is really subtle  ... like its just floating and you dont see it unless you're up close ...


----------



## wannabelyn

Krysta said:


> He picked it on his own  a diamond necklace had been hinted at heavily by me before Christmas though
> I love the DBTY collection too, so simple and classic.



it's too beautiful! just went through the thread and saw your other tiffany pieces too. all gorgeous


----------



## wannabelyn

Krysta said:


> He picked it on his own  a diamond necklace had been hinted at heavily by me before Christmas though
> I love the DBTY collection too, so simple and classic.



it's too beautiful! just went through the thread and saw your other tiffany pieces too. all gorgeous


----------



## rowie1985

I will take photosd ASAP, I think I added then a while ago but I have a lot more now!! I have:

1. Return to Tiffany oval tag Necklace (choker style)
2. Return to Tiffany heart tag earrings
3. Return to Tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
4. Return to Tiffany heart tag necklace (small pendant on 16 inch chain)
5. Return to Tiffany oval tag dogtag style necklace (on the long ball ball chain)
6. Onyx bead bracelet with silver Tiffany & Co toggle
7. Onyx bead stud earrings
8. Tiffany Notes narrow band ring
9. Tiffany Notes round small pendant
10. Tiffany Notes silk ribbon in black and white
11. Tiffany 1837 narrow cuff
12. Tiffany 1837 lock charm
13. Tiffany 1837 round ring
14. Tiffany 1837 round pendant necklace
15. Open heart bracelet with one heart
16. Open heart mini charm

I think that is it! Well at the moment anyway! I'm hoping to add the freshwater pearl toggle bracelet, silver bead bracelet and silver bead studs


----------



## kymmeeh

aquablueness said:


> YW *Kymmeeh. *Oh my gosh! you know exactly which charm bracelet that i'm talking about. Yes it has turquoise on it, it's lovely huh? Did you so happen to see it IRL? I have only seen it in their website and when i went to the store to find it, they said that they had to get it from another store b/c it was LE and limited in quantities. Well, i myself like some other people, would like to see my product before buying it...and so, i ended up passing on it. Ding dong me. I still think about that bracelet from time to time. It was sooo pretty (online) i just knew it had to be TDF in person! I would LOVE to see it if anybody has it (i highly doubt it though)..you know, it was in small quantities just like your sand dollar choker.
> 
> Oh, and i don't think you should lay off the hearts. Hearts are a classic symbol of love and it's just something you could never get tired of.
> 
> About your Salton's Jewelry Spa, howwwwwwww luxurious!! I'd love to use that steaming thing to clean my promise ring. Is it the high pressued kind? How much was your machine? hehehe, i'm just going to look it up anyways.


 
*Aquablueness* -- I know this isn't the same as seeing someones picture IRL, but I found the pictures from their website that I saved some time ago on my old computer.  I always save pictures of things I am thinking about getting, so I can look at them in an instant...  











and here are other pieces that I found on their website from that collection:










Since I found this necklace (above) I never thought my necklace had a "family" but always suspected this was it... I might have seen the items in person once, but never bothered to tried it on at the time...  I know what you mean about trying things on, there has been SO many times I have feel in love with something online, and once i try it on, it's a total no no...and vise versa other times.  where in the bay are you from?  I'm a bay native too!!  We should meet up for a browse throught a T&Co's one day!! 

about the salton jewelry spa, i think it's high pressure?  it shoots out pretty strongly, enough to knock the necklaces out of the holding basket I am using to hold it.  sometimes i notice that i get soap residue in my loving heart ring, and with the steam and a toothpick in the solution, i get 100% of it out!  it's great.  It's about $75-100 i think?  my bf got it for me for vday years ago.


----------



## sweet8684girl

Kymmeeh, thank you so much for finding these pictures for us! I'm in love with the entire set now. Everything looks so gorgeous. Why oh why did it all have to be LE?


----------



## Mininana

aquablueness said:


> NO WAY, that's gorgy, congrats to your upcoming wedding, i wish you the best.


 

Thanks hunnie!!  can't wait to wear that cute ring!!!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

here is the mose recent pic of my tiff items... (exclude the gold diamond heart necklace and the inclusion bracelet)


----------



## baglici0us

fede82 said:


> The scarf it's unisex?Another question:I'd like to buy the Tiffany bead bracelet and the Tiffany heart tag charm size extra large. Can I attach the charm at the bead bracelet??? Maybe between the balls...?



yes u definitely can. just make sure you get the one with the spring ring clip on it.  the extra large one might be overwhelming though. i would recommend the normal sized rtt heart charm with the 10mm ball bracelet.


----------



## aquablueness

*Kymmeeh*-you are one savvy chic to have saved the pictures on your computer. I could tell you have an enormous LOVE for Tiffany's! I, myself, have never even thought of doing that and being a professed lover for Tiffany's, this is one of the few things i should probably do. I just wanted to say that without you, i doubt i would have ever been able to see these pieces again. Well, thank you. Anywho, i think they are still selling the necklace, the one with the dangly motifs. It kinda looks funky and it doesn't look like something that would look cute when worn (ya never know though). I just wish they still made the bracelet. Maybe one day or a few years later it will some how end up in my posession, and when it does, i'll give you a holla!

*jaygurly*- beautiful display and beautiful collection you've got goin on there. Is that how you normally keep your jewelry? I know you just purchased 2 goodies recently but i'm just wondering what you have on your heart for your next ;-D.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

aquablueness said:


> *Kymmeeh*-you are one savvy chic to have saved the pictures on your computer. I could tell you have an enormous LOVE for Tiffany's! I, myself, have never even thought of doing that and being a professed lover for Tiffany's, this is one of the few things i should probably do. I just wanted to say that without you, i doubt i would have ever been able to see these pieces again. Well, thank you. Anywho, i think they are still selling the necklace, the one with the dangly motifs. It kinda looks funky and it doesn't look like something that would look cute when worn (ya never know though). I just wish they still made the bracelet. Maybe one day or a few years later it will some how end up in my posession, and when it does, i'll give you a holla!
> 
> *jaygurly*- beautiful display and beautiful collection you've got goin on there. Is that how you normally keep your jewelry? I know you just purchased 2 goodies recently but i'm just wondering what you have on your heart for your next ;-D.


 
thank you aqua!!! actually i just made that display for my jewelry two weeks ago... so much easier than taking my jewelry out and putting it back into the box everytime i wear it... i hope it's ok to have it out like that 24/hrs with our humidity?

lets see... what i have on my heart for my next purchase...??? THE WHOLE STORE!!! j/k, i wish!!! i have a couple pieces in mind like the F.G. orchid drop pendant and the F.G. torque open ring but im gonna wait it out... im sure with valentines day right around the corner, new designs will be popping out soon... thanks again aqua


----------



## aquablueness

You're Welcome Jay! 

I totally understand you about the humidity issue, since you're in Hawaii....ahh..i love Hawaii. ITA with you about having easier access to your jewelry. Just recently i was able to transfer my T&CO jewelry to a beautiful jewelry red oak jewelry box my DBF purchased for me this Christmas. He gave me an all-leather a few years ago for my birthday and that turned ALL my sterling silver pieces black and blue (not really blue :-P but actually just tarnished), and never again did i put them in there because i discovered on my own that leather attracts moisture which will speed up the tarnishing of my silver pieces. Funny how my other items in Gold did not have this reaction. 

I wish i could purchase the whole store too. I'm so glad that we have tylerdurdan to answer our questions about Tiffany's. Have you ventured into that thread yet? He use to be an employee at T&Co. and willing to share his experience with us. Just wondering, have you ever watched Breakfast At Tiffany's? I just watched it recently and i LOVE that movie. I wanted to slap some Audrey a couple of times but..hahaha, i guess that was just her main role, to be a big DITS.

I totally adore the FG orchid pendant and the entire line. It's so unique. For now i don't have any thing in particular on my mind. Maybe the diamond nature pendant but i just purchased a purse recently and i don't want to do anymore damage b/c i'm still saving up for a Tiffany's blue colored Mini Cooper. I guess that's my next Tiffany's purchase, if you consider it Tiffany's at all.


----------



## kymmeeh

aquablueness said:


> *Kymmeeh*-you are one savvy chic to have saved the pictures on your computer. I could tell you have an enormous LOVE for Tiffany's! I, myself, have never even thought of doing that and being a professed lover for Tiffany's, this is one of the few things i should probably do. I just wanted to say that without you, i doubt i would have ever been able to see these pieces again. Well, thank you. Anywho, i think they are still selling the necklace, the one with the dangly motifs. It kinda looks funky and it doesn't look like something that would look cute when worn (ya never know though). I just wish they still made the bracelet. Maybe one day or a few years later it will some how end up in my posession, and when it does, i'll give you a holla!


 
*aquablueness *- You should think about asking if they can search for the charm bracelet for you.  now that you have a picture, they might have a larger chance of finding it, and they do not have a problem letting you return special orders, so it's a win win situation... you never know unless you ask!

Yes, I am in LOVE with Tiffany's.  My coworkers at one time told me that Tiffany must be my middle name since I was there 2/month buying myself something new.  That was the good ole days when "I thought I was rich...".  Now that I know I'm not...I save the pictures, just in case I get sick of something and decide to sell...I always tell my boyfriend and friends how the Tiffany stuff I have has appreciated in value so much, and it makes me not feel so bad spending beyond my means!  Regardless of my OCD tendensies, I know you must LOVE Tiffany's as well.


----------



## sarahb0485

My collection is a lot smaller and more random than everyone else's, but here it is. {Atlas watch, Elsa Peretti necklace, pen, and luggage tag.}


----------



## dollfie-lover

sarahb0485- I love your watch


----------



## aquablueness

kymmeeh said:


> *aquablueness *- You should think about asking if they can search for the charm bracelet for you.  now that you have a picture, they might have a larger chance of finding it, and they do not have a problem letting you return special orders, so it's a win win situation... you never know unless you ask!
> 
> Yes, I am in LOVE with Tiffany's.  My coworkers at one time told me that Tiffany must be my middle name since I was there 2/month buying myself something new.  That was the good ole days when "I thought I was rich...".  Now that I know I'm not...I save the pictures, just in case I get sick of something and decide to sell...I always tell my boyfriend and friends how the Tiffany stuff I have has appreciated in value so much, and it makes me not feel so bad spending beyond my means!  Regardless of my OCD tendensies, I know you must LOVE Tiffany's as well.



Nah, i *love* the bracelet but i'm just thinking about holding off on asking about it because i have a TON of T&CO. bracelets that i don't wear enough and i'd totally feel bad for getting another one, that's if they had it. You know, if i found out they had it, i'd be so hard for me to not get it, you kwim? I'm just trying to be good and save up for the big purchase this June.

 I'm so thrilled that you had a saved picture this entire time. Though being a stock picture, it's better than looing at nothing.  Btw, just for your reference, it's from the 'seas collection'. 

I think Tiffany's has won over the hearts of many ladies. Would you want an engagement ring from there - ha, am i kidding myself, i think i absolutely know your answer already, didn't even need to be asked. You think your DBF would be popping the question any time soon?


----------



## aquablueness

sarahb0485 said:


> My collection is a lot smaller and more random than everyone else's, but here it is. {Atlas watch, Elsa Peretti necklace, pen, and luggage tag.}



Nice collection. No matter big or small, anything from Tiffany's is always WOW. Is that a wave pendant that you have? I love it!!

The luggage tag is awesome too. Great way to help you be able to distinguish your luggage.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

hey aqua did you see... tiff updated their site for valentines day... i REALLY want that silver beaded bracelet with the small round rtt tag on it... that just got bumped up to #1 on my list!!!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ LOL, i'm going to go look right now! :-P

EDIT/UPDATE:
i just saw it, it's soooo cute!!!


----------



## aquablueness

i also want to add one more comment, it seems to me as if you browse the Tiffany's website more than me :-O, i actually haven't in a while.


----------



## kymmeeh

aquablueness said:


> Nah, i *love* the bracelet but i'm just thinking about holding off on asking about it because i have a TON of T&CO. bracelets that i don't wear enough and i'd totally feel bad for getting another one, that's if they had it. You know, if i found out they had it, i'd be so hard for me to not get it, you kwim? I'm just trying to be good and save up for the big purchase this June.
> 
> I'm so thrilled that you had a saved picture this entire time. Though being a stock picture, it's better than looing at nothing. Btw, just for your reference, it's from the 'seas collection'.
> 
> I think Tiffany's has won over the hearts of many ladies. Would you want an engagement ring from there - ha, am i kidding myself, i think i absolutely know your answer already, didn't even need to be asked. You think your DBF would be popping the question any time soon?


 
I completely know what you mean about holding off on the bracelet.  I always try to test myself when I want something new, and ask if I like it more then all the things I already have, since if not, I probably wouldn't wear it very often...plus, your next BIG blue box is so worth saving up for.  I wish I had enough self control to save for mine.  maybe one day after i get a promotion... or someone I know wins the lottery, since everyone knows that i want the MINI if they do!  Once you get it, you must post it as part of your Tiffany's Collection!  It will be AWESOME!  

Hmm, the age old question that everyone asks.  all my friends ask me too, so don't worry, you're not the only one.  I would LOVE a tiffany's ring when that day comes, but I have thought about how much more you can get else where...my dad bought me diamond studs last year, and i was able to get way bigger, vvs1, colorless diamonds for wayyyyy cheaper then the diamond by the year studs....so we will have to see when the day comes.  i will be sure to share with you and the rest of tPf if it comes in a little blue box.  

I see you countdown, and we actually just celebrated our 6 year last october, but no, i don't think we're quite there yet.  plus, i am sure he doesn't have anything saved for _any_ ring, let alone a tiffany's.  we both have spending problems, me on purses & tiffanys and him on cars!  so do you think your DBF will be asking soon?  have you chosen out the perfect tiffany's ring?


----------



## blassy

Here is a pic of my RTT heart tag pendant I got 2 years ago and my Loving Heart ring I got last year. I'd like to get a bangle this year, maybe the Interlocking Circles bangle of a Frank Gehry Torque bangle.. or even the Elsa Peretti open heart and pearls bracelet. Ahh too many lemmings!


----------



## Jinsun

aquablueness said:


> Heart clasp necklace, Heart tag choker, open heart necklace, open heart charm, RTT heart padlock charm, Medium sized open heart necklace, Figure 8 necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduated bead necklace, Heart tag toggle choker, Loving heart necklace, Open tear drop necklace, Medium sized tear drop necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large sized open heart brooch, RTT oval tag choker, Toggle onxy necklace, Full heart mini sized necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my favorite~ don't remember the name of them, however, i fell in love with the motif and had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how there's a ladybug on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  It took a while to get them all together, but my purchases will be coming to a hault for now b/c i'm saving up for another blue box (i'll let you know when i get her):




Mini Cooper!!  My favorite car.  I had to sell my '06 Cooper S b/c I couldn't get the bugaboo stroller to fit in the boot.  =(  Soooo sad.  Resell value is great!!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ Yes it has a great resell value !! You probably almost got close to what you paid huh? Hopefully you will get another Mini when you don't need a bugaboo stroller for your kiddie anymore...unless you'll be having more !!


----------



## debussy

Hi, ladies. I have a question about Peretti 18K mini bean earrings and was hoping someone here might be familiar with them. I received an older pair and was wondering if anyone knows whether the Peretti signature have switched from cursive to block letters over the years. Mine has cursive, so was wondering about them.
    TIA!


----------



## Lanier

aquablueness said:


> Heart clasp necklace, Heart tag choker, open heart necklace, open heart charm, RTT heart padlock charm, Medium sized open heart necklace, Figure 8 necklace



*aquablueness* - I absolutely love the first necklace on the top left (the heart clasp necklace).  I couldn't find it on the website though - do you know if this style is still offered?

BTW - You have an amazing Tiffany collection!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ TY *Lanier*, i simply adore you avatar. Ever time i look at it, i think how adorable it is. I've seen you around the beauty bar subforum before? Yes? 

Oh, about the heart clasp necklace, i'm not sure if they've discontinued it. If you can't find it on there, maybe it is. But sometimes they take items off and put them back on a few days later, weird, i know. For example, i've witnessed this a few times, the classic favorited Return To Tiffany choker was missing on their website before. I thought they discontinued this item - no way could they discontinue this coveted classic piece. And a few days later, i'd find it appearing on the site again. 

Anyways, i just checked their site and it's not up there. I guess they've discontinued it. But if you really like it, you should go ask customer service. The name of it is called "Heart clasp". . Thanks again for your admiration.


----------



## aquablueness

debussy said:


> Hi, ladies. I have a question about Peretti 18K mini bean earrings and was hoping someone here might be familiar with them. I received an older pair and was wondering if anyone knows whether the Peretti signature have switched from cursive to block letters over the years. Mine has cursive, so was wondering about them.
> TIA!



Yes their signature changes, but i think there's a thread called "Anything you've ever wanted to know about Tiffany's" and there's a very helpful gentleman that could answer your question. I'm sure he'd know.


----------



## aquablueness

kymmeeh said:


> I completely know what you mean about holding off on the bracelet. * I always try to test myself when I want something new, and ask if I like it more then all the things I already have, since if not, I probably wouldn't wear it very often.*..plus, your next BIG blue box is so worth saving up for.  I wish I had enough self control to save for mine.  maybe one day after i get a promotion... or someone I know wins the lottery, since everyone knows that i want the MINI if they do!  Once you get it, you must post it as part of your Tiffany's Collection!  It will be AWESOME!
> 
> Hmm, the age old question that everyone asks.  all my friends ask me too, so don't worry, you're not the only one.  I would LOVE a tiffany's ring when that day comes, but I have thought about how much more you can get else where...my dad bought me diamond studs last year, and i was able to get way bigger, vvs1, colorless diamonds for wayyyyy cheaper then the diamond by the year studs....so we will have to see when the day comes.  i will be sure to share with you and the rest of tPf if it comes in a little blue box.
> 
> I see you countdown, and we actually just celebrated our 6 year last october, but no, i don't think we're quite there yet.  plus, i am sure he doesn't have anything saved for _any_ ring, let alone a tiffany's.  we both have spending problems, me on purses & tiffanys and him on cars!  so do you think your DBF will be asking soon?  have you chosen out the perfect tiffany's ring?



I totally like the way you think. I think when it comes to buying things, i've been doing that more recently, think before i buy. I'm still paying for my mistakes now as my closet is full of many clothes i haven't worn, so, i'm trying to be more practical.

Yes, i'll definitely post up my MINI here..haha, what a laugh, as an addition to my collection. 

Hmm...being a Tiffany's lover yourself, you MUST get a Tiffany's engagement ring. I'm totally set on Tiffany's because i'm confident that this 200 year old business won't be goin anywhere. 

Congrats on the 6 years. The way i see it is, being in such a long term relationship is like an achievement, haha. You know what i mean. Well, when that perfect day comes, i guess i'll know b/c you and just like me, would probably be professing it to the world and on tPF :-P.

I think DBF will be asking before our 6th year.... Shhhhh! haha. My perfect ring i'd like is the round brilliant center stone w/2 pear shaped diamonds on the side. When i first saw this ring on a gal who sold my boyfriend my promise ring that i'm wearing right now, i knew it was the ring i'd want to have to have. Seriously. But...we made an agreement that he wasn't able to afford a 2ct center stone on that baby right now and he'll get it for me on our 20th wedding anniversary...or was it 10th....? Gosh, can't remember. But, we've looked around for the engagement ring and it seems like the simple and classic Tiffany's solitaire will be it.


----------



## aquablueness

blassy said:


> Here is a pic of my RTT heart tag pendant I got 2 years ago and my Loving Heart ring I got last year. I'd like to get a bangle this year, maybe the Interlocking Circles bangle of a Frank Gehry Torque bangle.. or even the Elsa Peretti open heart and pearls bracelet. Ahh too many lemmings!



Beautiful collection. Yes, i know, there are SOO many things we'd all love to own from Tiffany's.


----------



## stacmck

New collection picture:


----------



## aquablueness

^^ Owww, gorgeous everything *stacmck*. I love how we're heart clasp sisters, i remember the first time when you showed us that necklace, drop dead gorgeous. So, what's your next purchase that you have in mind? .


----------



## baglici0us

Lanier said:


> *aquablueness* - I absolutely love the first necklace on the top left (the heart clasp necklace).  I couldn't find it on the website though - do you know if this style is still offered?
> 
> BTW - You have an amazing Tiffany collection!



yup they still sell it! That necklace comes in 18 inches or 16 inches which is great because most of their necklaces are 16 inch. I bought the 18 inch one and i love it!


----------



## baglici0us

My collection is pretty vast. I just documented it today cos I was planning to get contents insurance.. Can't imagine how I would feel if anything happened to my jewellery!!! I'll post photos soon.

Yellow Gold
18Y 1837 Circle Stud Earrings
18Y RTT Oval link Bracelet
18Y RTT Heart Tag Pdt, 18 inches
18Y Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring (discontinued)
18Y Paloma Picasso Hugs and Kisses Ring (discontinued)
18Y 1837 Narrow Band Ring
18Y Etoile 10 Sapphire Ring (discontinued)

White Gold
18W Signature Mesh Ring with Diamonds

Sterling Silver 1837
SS 1837 Montage Clasp Necklace
SS 1837 Montage Clasp Bracelet
SS 1837 Toggle Bracelet
SS 1837 Narrow Medium Cuff
SS 1837 Triple Lock Bangle (discontinued)
SS 1837 Lock Ring
SS 1837 Narrow Band Ring

Sterling Silver RTT
SS RTT Heart Tag Necklace
SS RTT Heart Dog Tag Necklace, 34 in

Sterling Silver Bead
SS Bead Necklace, 36 inches
SS Bead Graduated Drop Earrings
SS Bead Graduated Necklace, 16 in
SS Bead Earrings 10mm

Sterling Silver Misc
SS Signature Black Enamel Narrow Ring
SS Black Onyx Toggle Necklace
SS Elsa Peretti Open Heart Mesh Toggle Necklace
SS Elsa Peretti Mesh Earrings, Size Small
SS Paloma's Tenderness Earrings
SS Heart Clasp Necklace, 18 inches
SS toggle Charm Necklace + SS Be Mine Charm + SS RTT Oval Tag Charm
SS 10 Row Necklace (discontinued)
SS 10 Row Bracelet (discontinued)
SS Geometric Oval Earrings


----------



## aquablueness

^^ WOW, i'm dying to see your collection. I know this is probably a silly question to ask, but, are you a Tiffany's lover? hehehe!!!
Welcome to tPF btw!!!


----------



## baglici0us

haha i definitely am! 

I'm on a jewellery ban now cos I don't wear most of the stuff I have. So I've moved on to bags recently. I do love my pieces though. I take really good care of the silver ones so they rarely tarnish.


----------



## baglici0us

thanks for the warm welcome too!! 

I've been reading the posts in this thread and am so looking forward to seeing the tiffany blue mini cooper!
Also, if you guys have watched Bride Wars, theres heaps of TCO jewellery in it. They sponsored the movie, and at the premiere they apparently had a tiffany blue carpet rather than the usual red.


----------



## stacmck

Can't wait to see your pictures, baglici0us!


----------



## k*d

This was a gift from my mother a few years ago.  It's ruby set in 18k yellow gold with the side stones set in platinum.  I don't have the specs anymore but I do remember it's from the Victoria collection.


----------



## baglici0us

Yellow Gold Collection
18Y RTT Oval Link Bracelet






18Y RTT Heart Tag Pdt 18in 
18Y 1837 Circle Studs






18Y Etoile 10 Sapphire Ring






Group photo, including:

18Y 1837 Narrow Band Ring
18Y Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring
18Y Paloma Picasso Hugs and Kisses Ring


----------



## baglici0us

White Gold (collection of one lol)

18W Signature Mesh Ring with Diamonds


----------



## baglici0us

SS 1837 Lock Ring
SS 1837 Lock Triple Bangle
SS 1837 Narrow Band Ring
SS 1837 Narrow Cuff
SS 1837 Toggle Bracelet






Family Photo!
In addition:
SS 1837 Montage Clasp Necklace
SS 1837 Montage Clasp Bracelet


----------



## choozen1ne

^ amazing collection !


----------



## aquablueness

^^ Oh my gosh!!! bring them on girl!!! Bring them ONN!!!


----------



## aquablueness

baglici0us said:


> haha i definitely am!
> 
> I'm on a jewellery ban now cos I don't wear most of the stuff I have. So I've moved on to bags recently. I do love my pieces though. I take really good care of the silver ones so they rarely tarnish.



When you end up being on a ban from bags, i'm sure you'll be back to the Tiffany's!!! I love hearing how you take care of them


----------



## aquablueness

k*d said:


> This was a gift from my mother a few years ago.  It's ruby set in 18k yellow gold with the side stones set in platinum.  I don't have the specs anymore but I do remember it's from the Victoria collection.



how precious


----------



## baglici0us

SS RTT Heart Dog Tag Necklace, 34 inches
SS RTT Heart Tag Charm
SS Medium Link Necklace, 18 inches






I liked the smaller link, longer necklace and the freedom of replacing the charm with another one whenever I like so thats why I got the Heart Tag Necklace as two separate pieces rather than the 16 inch, larger linked necklace.


----------



## baglici0us

SS Heart Clasp Necklace, 18 inches
SS 10 Row Heart Necklace
SS 10 Row Heart Bracelet






SS Elsa Peretti Open Heart Mesh Necklace


----------



## baglici0us

SS Onyx Toggle Necklace
SS Elsa Peretti Tag Pendant
SS Elsa Peretti Cross Pendant
SS Signature Black Enamel Narrow Ring
SS TCO Black Enamel Charm


----------



## aquablueness

I think i just fainted!!!!! i love your photos!!! Thanks for taking the time to present your pieces with such style.


----------



## baglici0us

SS 10mm Long Bead Necklace, 36 inches
SS Graduated Drop Earrings

Not pictured:
SS 10mm Bead Stud Earrings
SS Graduated Bead Necklace 
- my mom borrowed it and i think shes not giving it back lol!


----------



## baglici0us

thanks aquablueness! I really enjoyed myself taking pics of my collection. Discovered a few odd pieces that i'd forgotten about and will definitely wear again!


----------



## baglici0us

SS Paloma Picasso Tenderness Stud Earrings
SS Elsa Peretti Mesh Earrings
SS Toggle Necklace + SS Heart Lock Be Mine Charm + SS RTT Oval Tag Charm
SS Geometric Oval Earrings (my fave earrings!!!)
SS Butterfly Ring (very sentimental cos it was my first Tiffany's purchase)


----------



## baglici0us

SS Narrow Mesh Ring
SS Paloma Picasso Pdt, id forgotten what its called, scribble pdt maybe?
SS Welcome Keyring
SS 1837 Heart Montage Keyring (its all scratched and banged up now, makes me a little sad to see it this way)


----------



## aquablueness

i could tell that you definitely take really good care of your pieces, a big thumbs up for that.


----------



## aquablueness

baglici0us said:


> thanks for the warm welcome too!!
> 
> I've been reading the posts in this thread and am so looking forward to seeing the tiffany blue mini cooper!
> Also, if you guys have watched Bride Wars, theres heaps of TCO jewellery in it. They sponsored the movie, and at the premiere they apparently had a tiffany blue carpet rather than the usual red.




heaps of T & Co. jewelry in Bride Wars, lol...i can't wait to get the Tiff blue Mini...i haven't seen the color IRL yet so....i don't know if it will exactly be that color, lets hope it will be.


----------



## baglici0us




----------



## ayla

Wow baglici0us ! Your Tiffy collection is AMAZING ! 

And your pieces are in pristine condition. Are you planning to add anything in the future ?


----------



## baglici0us

aquablueness said:


> i could tell that you definitely take really good care of your pieces, a big thumbs up for that.



LOL i keep them all in their pouches and in clear, labelled ziplock bags for extra protection. They don't look too sophisticated like that but at least it keeps the air from getting in and tarnishing the pieces that I dont wear too often. Also makes it easier for me to find my pieces cos they are all labelled.


----------



## gabz

wow bagilicious! gorge!


----------



## baglici0us

Ayla: Yeah theres so much that I want to get. I work in the city right next to the Tiffany store so its so tempting to pick up something new on my lunch break or something. haha I'm on a ban for now though. Been buying too many bags recently.

I have a list of current faves that i dont have though:

SS Elsa Peretti Round Pendant on a black silk cord
SS RTT Bracelet (can't believe I dont have this staple tiffanys item)
SS 1837 Basics Ring
SS Smokey Topaz Cushion Stud Earrings
SS Elsa Peretti Pearls by the yard Bracelet

and in the more expensive range:

Tiffany Circlet Ring (the one with 3 circlets)
Tiffany 1837 Stud Earrings with diamonds
Diamonds by the Yard necklace (with 3 diamonds)


----------



## stacmck

Wow, baglici0us! Love it all!


----------



## ooohh_mle

baglici0us said:


> SS Heart Clasp Necklace, 18 inches
> SS 10 Row Heart Necklace
> SS 10 Row Heart Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Elsa Peretti Open Heart Mesh Necklace


 
baglicious, i love your collection! I have a question, how much was the SS 10 Row Heart Necklace? I've seen someone selling it. And what case does it come with? Did it come with the black suede looking case?


----------



## baglici0us

> baglicious, i love your collection! I have a question, how much was the SS 10 Row Heart Necklace? I've seen someone selling it. And what case does it come with? Did it come with the black suede looking case?



Sorry, I can't remember exactly how much it was. I'm guessing it was around AUD$690 back then. Tiffany is much cheaper in the US though. Its been discontinued so you can't get it anymore. Its a beautiful piece so that might increase the value of it. However, if it is a 2ndhand piece, the chain tends to tarnish very easily and are harder to clean as are all the fine chains so make sure if you buy it, it is in good condition.

As for the case, it comes in the tiffany blue suede pouch and box. According to my SA you only get the dark blue suede case if the item is over AUD$1000.


----------



## Lanier

*aquablueness* - Thank you so much for the sweet words about my avatar - my cat says thank you too! And yes, I do pop into the Beauty Forum sometimes! It's nice to "run into" you again! 

The information you gave me was _very_ helpful - I will email or call Tiffany CS this week. Thanks again!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ You're welcome. It's just so cute! Your kitty is beautiful too. He/She looks very fluffy.

Nice to run into you too!! I hope you're able to get your hands on a heart clasp necklace. Just a warning about the necklace though also because others have noticed this too, sometimes the heart will flip upside down and you'll have to adjust it back. I can't recall how often it happens to me, it doesn't bother me that it flips but it does to some other people. But the necklace is still totally worth it despite this little flaw.


----------



## baglici0us

aquablueness - i totally agree, my friends are constantly flipping it back for me. It doesnt matter at all. The good thing about it though is that u can remove the heart entirely and reuse the chain with some other charm if you want too. or you can dangle the heart off a bracelet or something. its so versatile


----------



## aquablueness

^^ aww, so it happens to you too? I'm waiting for that day when someone says, 'nope, it doesn't happen to me' lol. Probably won't be. Yeah, it doesn't really matter to me all that much....

Hey, i never really thought of it much to use it as a charm! Great idea, i love it .

Funny OT story to tell you, i have the heart clasp bracelet too and one day when i had taken off my jewelry, my BF unhooked the one from my necklace and hooked it onto my bracelet and thought it would be funny....so not funny! I was not able to tell which heart originally belonged to the bracelet and necklace. I really wanted to keep the original heart belonging to it's original piece, oh wellllsss. Somethin a little weird about me, i guess.

So, have you actually tried using a different charm for the chain? I tried using my RTT heart lock pad thingie and it was too small. Hmm..i wonder what would work..


----------



## gabz

i think this is becoming my fave TPF thread!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Krysta said:


> Those Atlas bands are so pretty, love the amethyst ring too, I've never seen that style before.
> 
> I just posted my latest Tiffany item (from my DH) in the reference thread but thought I'd share the pics in here too.
> Diamonds by the yard necklace, 0.41ct/H/VS1...




Hey!! I was wondering if there was ANY possible chance of getting a modeling shot of your dbty .05 necklace!!!  THANKS!!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

baglici0us said:


> SS Onyx Toggle Necklace
> SS Elsa Peretti Tag Pendant
> SS Elsa Peretti Cross Pendant
> SS Signature Black Enamel Narrow Ring
> SS TCO Black Enamel Charm



I like these...I think the black string goes well with silver.


----------



## kymmeeh

baglici0us said:


> SS Heart Clasp Necklace, 18 inches
> SS 10 Row Heart Necklace
> SS 10 Row Heart Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Elsa Peretti Open Heart Mesh Necklace


 
 Beautiful Collection!  Puts mine to shame!! If you don't mind me asking, is it standard to get those nice black boxes/cases for your SS jewelry there in Australia, or is it b/c your a VIP?  ...and like Aqua said, once you're done with purses, you'll be back to blue again!  (We're sure of it!)


----------



## dessertpouch

blassy said:


>



Thanks for the close-up photo! I was hoping that you'd be able to take a modeling pic of the ring so I can see what it's like when worn. Nice pieces and thanks for sharing!


----------



## aquablueness

kymmeeh said:


> Beautiful Collection!  Puts mine to shame!! If you don't mind me asking, is it standard to get those nice black boxes/cases for your SS jewelry there in Australia, or is it b/c your a VIP?  ...and *like Aqua said, once you're done with purses, you'll be back to blue again!*  (We're sure of it!)



 

Once i'm done with my car, i'll be back to blue AND purses again.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

god i love this thread, but it makes me feel like my collection is not big enough lol!!! i should add some pics soon, instead of just stalking lol lol hehhehe


----------



## kymmeeh

luvednotspoiled said:


> god i love this thread, but it makes me feel like my collection is not big enough lol!!! i should add some pics soon, instead of just stalking lol lol hehhehe


 
me too, i am totally addicted!! I have been telling my bf and friends how pple on the forums have more then me (noting to myself that i must buy more to try to keep up!)


----------



## aquablueness

^^ lol, must buy, must buy


----------



## Chanticleer

I only have one piece so far, the Return to Tiffany's Heart Toggle necklace.  I love looking at all of your beautiful pieces!


----------



## ayla

RTT Heart Tag on 35" Ball Chain
RTT Oval Necklace
Onyx Bead Necklace
1837 Ring 
RTT Disc Bracelet
Bead Bracelet
Bead Necklace
1837 Bar Pendant 
Elsa Peretti Heart Pendant (Med)
Bead Earrings


----------



## ayla

I think my next purchases will be the interlocking circles necklace and the Atlas bar necklace.


----------



## Spinky

Lovely collection ayla!


----------



## ayla

Thank you ! 

I only hope that I can build a collection one day like the other lovely ladies that have posted in this thread !


----------



## anicole86

This my tiny, but growing collection 

From left to right, top row: 
Mini Double Heart Tag (my 1st Tiffany necklace from my SO)
Horseshoe Pendant (a college grad gift from my TPA big sister)
Heart Tag Earrings  

Then on the bottom row:
Return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet 
Venetian Link bracelet (my first piece of T&Co jewelry from my SO)


----------



## eminere

My most recent acquisitions - Tiffany Notes scarf and Somerset ring with diamonds in sterling silver:


----------



## Mette

I've received a few Tiffany items over the years.

Silver beads earrings





T&Co 1837 ring





Return to Tiffany ring





Return to Tiffany bracelet





My wedding ring is also from Tiffany.  It's a platinum knife edge band


----------



## surfergirljen

Such pretty collections!!

No pics yet but I have:

Elsa Peretti med open heart pendant in silver
Elsa Peretti disc pendant (solid silver circle)
Toggle heart tag bracelet
Toggle heart tag necklace
And an Elsa Peretti continuous hearts necklace that I'm selling on ebay right now actually! (from an ex!)


----------



## surfergirljen

surfergirljen said:


> Such pretty collections!!
> 
> No pics yet but I have:
> 
> Elsa Peretti med open heart pendant in silver
> Elsa Peretti disc pendant (solid silver circle)
> Toggle heart tag bracelet
> Toggle heart tag necklace
> And an Elsa Peretti continuous hearts necklace that I'm selling on ebay right now actually! (from an ex!)



Oops and I forgot! I also have the Peretti "e" large initial necklace when my daughter was born which I love! 18 inch long chain, so pretty!


----------



## leboudoir

ok i understand it says "collection" but my only collection is one piece  i'm on my way up there don't worry!


----------



## bagz_galore

oddly enough I took this pic for insurance purposes (jewelery I have at home) and now I can post it here 

Elsa Perreti large open heart necklace
Elsa Perreti Open heart ring
Elsa Perreti small bean
Elsa Perreti alphabet "small A"
Return to Tiffany choker
T&C heart tag bracellet
T&C heart tag necklace

Chanel small "CC" studs
Chanel gun metal and amber crystals "CC" dangels

Birks diamond eternity necklace


----------



## louis4life

*^^leboudoir* very nice bangle.


----------



## sab_angel

baglici0us said:


> SS Heart Clasp Necklace, 18 inches
> SS 10 Row Heart Necklace
> SS 10 Row Heart Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Elsa Peretti Open Heart Mesh Necklace


 

I Love the 10 row bracelet


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy




----------



## aquablueness

i love all the new additions


----------



## louis4life

Does anyone have info about the new Key Charms coming out???


----------



## flipchickmc

aquablueness said:


> i love all the new additions


Ditto!

I need to take a pic of the s/s flower pendant necklace (matches my charm bracelet) that I got for V-day last month.


----------



## sab_angel

baglici0us said:


> Yellow Gold Collection
> 18Y RTT Oval Link Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18Y RTT Heart Tag Pdt 18in
> 18Y 1837 Circle Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18Y Etoile 10 Sapphire Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo, including:
> 
> 18Y 1837 Narrow Band Ring
> 18Y Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring
> 18Y Paloma Picasso Hugs and Kisses Ring


 
baglicious, ur Tiffany collection is TDF!  the gold pieces!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh wow I love that collection in YG - so rich looking!!


----------



## inch37

I love the keys here is mine and it was only $300 for 18k gold I love it


----------



## inch37

for size


----------



## inch37

scarfs 2 mine and daughters


----------



## inch37

daughters necklace I got her for graduation and she loved it so much she bought the bracelet. then at the  vegas Tiffany's she got a pretty clover charm to add to the bracelet


----------



## LoVe718

Here is my collection:

Elsa Peretti Open Wave Ring
Somerset Heart Ring
Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
Elsa Peretti Letter d Necklace
Figure 8 Necklace

Hoping to add more to my collection soon 

Enjoy!


----------



## Krysta

My latest addition, the very adorable mini bow necklace in sterling silver


----------



## peace43

^^
That bow pendant is very cute!!  I just saw it out the store.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

Krysta said:


> My latest addition, the very adorable mini bow necklace in sterling silver


 
ahh so cute!
could you please do a modeling picture?


----------



## Krysta

It's not the best modelling pic but it gives you a idea of the size. There is also a slightly larger version as well, maybe double the size of the mini size.


----------



## ULTRALUXE

Krysta said:


> It's not the best modelling pic but it gives you a idea of the size. There is also a slightly larger version as well, maybe double the size of the mini size.



Thanks for sharing your pic, I wouldn't have thought it would look so delicate! It's beautiful.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Krysta said:


> Cont....
> 
> * Diamond heart bracelet
> * Diamonds by the yard bracelet
> * Diamonds by the yard studs
> * Diamond and pink sapphire pendant
> * Geometric silver heart necklace




Are the Diamonds by the yard studs the .05 in silver? I want to purchase these earrings but the Tiffany store near me does not carry them. I would like a better idea of what they look like before I order them.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

My collection was in a stand still amount of 4 items for a looooong time since I moved from Singapore when I was 14 until the Perth store opened last year... YAY! Now the addiction begins again!!!

This is my first ever item:



























Not shown is a tiffany ballet photo frame and my blue patent photo envelope that I use as a clutch sometimes... Also I bought my partner the atlas cufflinks for our anniversary! Its such a shame we can't get any of the china or barware here in Australia. I've purchased a few champange flutes/old fashioned glasses for friends in the US as presents and they simply adore them! I want some for my own home!  
My collection is only small but I love them all to bits!! Hoping to continue adding to it.. so many on my wish list! Next is definitely the delicate signature earrings! Thanks for letting me share! I  this forum!


----------



## Krysta

JanetPlanet said:


> Are the Diamonds by the yard studs the .05 in silver? I want to purchase these earrings but the Tiffany store near me does not carry them. I would like a better idea of what they look like before I order them.


They're the 0.8ct (0.16ct total weight) in platinum, it's not the best pic, here is a close up of one of the studs...





I'm sure the silver 0.05ct would look similar but just a little bit smaller??? I saw the silver necklace and bracelet on the weekend, they look a lot like the platinum versions, I think the silver around the edges was maybe a little bit wider, which actually made the diamonds look bigger so that's not a bad thing.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Krysta said:


> They're the 0.8ct (0.16ct total weight) in platinum, it's not the best pic, here is a close up of one of the studs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the silver 0.05ct would look similar but just a little bit smaller??? I saw the silver necklace and bracelet on the weekend, they look a lot like the platinum versions, I think the silver around the edges was maybe a little bit wider, which actually made the diamonds look bigger so that's not a bad thing.






Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## manatee2009

Good Morning !
I am looking for the Tiffany 1837 Bar Pendant in 18k yellow gold.
I can only find this piece in SS/white gold.
It is not shown on their website.
Any ideas, places to look ???

TIA


----------



## peace43

manatee2009 said:


> Good Morning !
> I am looking for the Tiffany 1837 Bar Pendant in 18k yellow gold.
> I can only find this piece in SS/white gold.
> It is not shown on their website.
> Any ideas, places to look ???
> 
> TIA



Call Tiffany directly and ask if they can find this pendant for you.


----------



## Krysta

I've been very spoilt this month! My husband treated me to another new addition, sterling silver heart wire bangle.


----------



## nessahhh

presents from the family...

next purchase will be the key pendant and a long chain


----------



## KPKITTY

Hello! Here's my collection! Thanks for letting me share 
Elsa Peretti Open Heart: pearl lariat, drop earrings, bracelet, 5 heart necklace, ring. Freshwater pearl bracelet, heart tag charm toggle bracelet, and nature butterfly pendant with diamonds.


----------



## 17birdst

anyone knows? since when, Tiffany uses hallmarks like 925 instead of sterling silver, 750 instead of 18K? I have a bangle stamped Sterling silver 18K Tiffany co, same model now on selling marked Tiffany co 925 750
Please help!


----------



## Krysta

I don't know when they changed their stamping but I've got Tiffany jewelry from 1999 and it's all stamped with parts per gold/silver/metal instead of being stamped sterling silver or 18k. So my pieces from the last 10 years are all stamped 750 for 18k, 925 for sterling silver and PT950 for platinum.
When did you buy your bangle?


----------



## Junkenpo

17birdst: If you bought it at the boutique, then authenticity isn't an issue. But if you bought it elsewhere or 2ndhand, you might have reason to be concerned. can you post a picture in the "authenticate this" thread?  i got my first piece in 2004, and its stamped with the numbers.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got this for my college graduation today, I love it! It goes with the rest of my pieces I posted earlier on this thread.


----------



## peace43

^^
Congrats on you college graduation!!  And your new Tiffany key!!!  I have the same above key but in the miniature version!  I love the Tiffany key collection!!  I also just bought the vintage Tiffany key last week while on vacation in NY.  

What length chain will you be using with your key?  I got a 24 inch designer chain from Tiffany - it's a little bit thicker.  I wanted a 20 inch but the SA said that the designer chain didn't come in that size, so I went with the 24 inch.


----------



## peace43

Krysta said:


> I've been very spoilt this month! My husband treated me to another new addition, sterling silver heart wire bangle.



That is a very pretty heart bracelet!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Krysta

Thanks Peace43, I love it because it's the only bangle style that fits me. I have small wrists/hands so a lot of bangles sit at the top of my hand or slide off, the fact this bangle opens/closes under the heart makes it a much better fit.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

peace43 said:


> ^^
> Congrats on you college graduation!! And your new Tiffany key!!! I have the same above key but in the miniature version! I love the Tiffany key collection!! I also just bought the vintage Tiffany key last week while on vacation in NY.
> 
> What length chain will you be using with your key? I got a 24 inch designer chain from Tiffany - it's a little bit thicker. I wanted a 20 inch but the SA said that the designer chain didn't come in that size, so I went with the 24 inch.


 
Thanks!! It's really a cute one, I couldn't pick a favorite so my parents picked for me. 
As for the chain size, I'm not quite sure yet, my mom wanted me to try a few sizes first before I settled on one...I *think* I'll get a longer chain to start with since I've been wearing longer necklaces lately. I have a few SS chains of my own so I'll have to try them out first since the key itself is pretty big!


----------



## NoSnowHere

My initial necklace, a pick me up from me to me.


----------



## roccorocco

Does anyone have the Paloma crown of hearts pendant? I am interested in buying the pendant and earings in sterling silver ( My first Tiffany 's purchase. I am very excited!) I can't tell if it is open in the middle or filled.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Open


----------



## baglici0us

sab_angel said:


> baglicious, ur Tiffany collection is TDF!  the gold pieces!



thanks sab_angel! I've added to it recently, will post some new pictures soon


----------



## baglici0us

kymmeeh said:


> Beautiful Collection!  Puts mine to shame!! If you don't mind me asking, is it standard to get those nice black boxes/cases for your SS jewelry there in Australia, or is it b/c your a VIP?  ...and like Aqua said, once you're done with purses, you'll be back to blue again!  (We're sure of it!)



Hey Kymmeeh!

  Sorry for taking so long to reply to you. With the suede packaging, you only get that if you spend more than $1000. I was just showing them packaged that way for the photos.  Love that packaging though. It looks so lux!


----------



## roccorocco

Anyone have the crown of hearts pendant?


----------



## heckp

Here are my pieces I acquired from different memorable occasions.


----------



## honeyspice

My Tiffany rings from special occasions 
Pardon my dry and ugly hands  

Elsa Peretti full heart ring 





Somerset heart mesh ring


----------



## Junkenpo

^^I love that full heart ring!  i kept putting off the purchase & the price jumped past my threshold... ah well.


----------



## sab_angel

peace43 said:


> That is a very pretty heart bracelet!! Congrats!!


 
lovely


----------



## stephanieeee

Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...

I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??

I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.

Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.

Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas?? 
I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.


----------



## cookie888

Love the idea of a blue drawer on pg 1 from A-T-G but paranoid that if my house gets robbed, they'll find them quite quick. Here is my collection - all bought in one go in Beverly Hills, 2007
I've added my Links of London bracelet too as it's silver

Back row, left to right:
open centre cuff - $495
small bone left cuff - $575
small swirl cuff - $425

Front row, left to right:
paco cuff - $350
titanium blk narrow cuff - $500


----------



## cookie888

Hi Stephanieeee

I went to the one in LA and I looked like a proper tourist (shorts, t-shirt, casual flip-flops, and a camera round my neck). I was with my boyfriend who was also wearing similar clothing plus he's a 6ft 2in skin-head with beard - he can be quite intimidating.

We were eyed up by the security at first but when I started putting aside 10 bracelets, he knew we were buying a lot and stopped giving us looks.

I think places like LA, SA & Vegas are used to tourists visiting them and so are more prepared to help you.

Have a great holiday-pls tell me how Vegas is. I want to go there next year for my boyfriends 30th bday.




stephanieeee said:


> Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...
> 
> I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??
> 
> I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.
> 
> Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.
> 
> Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas??
> I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.


----------



## babes_elise

stephanieeee said:


> Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...
> 
> I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??
> 
> I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.
> 
> Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.
> 
> Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas??
> I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.



Hi there, my hubby and I spent our 5th yr. anniv in Vegas last sept. As far as i can remember, there is a tiffany & co store at the Bellagio. I remember trying on a few items and the sales associates are very nice, we were there at 9:45PM. At that time, I was so overwhelmed  and I could not decide what to get. So i told my husband to go for a walk and i will think about it. But there are a few items that I had my eyes on. 

So we went to Forum shops at Caesar's Palace, (next to Bellagio) and there was another Tiffany & Co. So we went in, and I tried again some of the items that I was interested in. By that time it was past 10pm and if i remembered well, i think they closed at 11p. My hubby got me my Return to Tiffany & Co. Choker, and i loved it. 
To tell you honestly, I am the kind of person who easily gets intimidated but the 2 stores that we went have the nicest sales person, it probably helped that by that time, they were not busy anymore since its very close to closing time. I won't worry about your outfit


----------



## tiffanystar

Lovely collections


----------



## J`adore LV

stephanieeee said:


> Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...
> 
> I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??
> 
> I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.
> 
> Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.
> 
> Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas??
> I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.


 
I was in Vegas 2 years ago, and the service at the Bellagio was great! The SAs were very helpful and knowledgeable. No snootiness at all. Have an amazing time!


----------



## stephanieeee

Thanks guys  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

stephanieeee said:


> Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...
> 
> I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??
> 
> I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.
> 
> Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.
> 
> Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas??
> I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.


 
Hi Stephanie- fancy seeing u here. I just got back from my trip to La and Vegas- you are going to have a BALL once you get over that 15 hour flight. Tonight is the first night i've not been asleep at 7pm since I returned (on Thursday) I did see the Tiffany Store in The Forum Shops in Ceasears Palace I think (I was making a bee line for the Pandora Store as too much to see everywhere in Vegas- LOVED it) I think you should be fine though they are used to Tourists in Vegas- don't think I met any locals.

As for Tiffany and Co, I'm VERY excited by my first Tiffany purchase made in Rodeo Drive, well off Rodeo and opposite The Regent Beverley Wiltshire Hotel it had 2 enterances- I wheeled in my stroller from the entrance opposite the Hotel and then walked around the ground floor- VERY EXPENSIVE rings- realised I was in wrong area so rushed off to the lift- LOL. Hense after my purchase I came out from the other entrance onto the little cute hill OFF Rodeo opposite Versace.

Unfortunately, I was with a tour bus on that day and didn't have long there so I made a beeline for the bracelets looked at 3 and bought within 5 mins- think it was prob the easiet sale the SA ever had, she was friendly though- LOL Certainly my quickest EVER decision and i'm NOT dissapointed at all.

Now I just need to work out it's name!!!!!!!??????????? I think it's in the Return to Tiffanys range and it has the Heart and it has a circle with a bar to fasten it- OMG i'm such a Novice- must find my receipt!!!!

Sorry- LOL

Hi to EVERYONE else- hope you don't mind me butting in- I have another NEW obsession in fact 2 since my Trip to USA- I found the Coach Outlets in Vegas too!!!! Oh dear too many things to obsess about!!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

cookie888 said:


> Hi Stephanieeee
> 
> I went to the one in LA and I looked like a proper tourist (shorts, t-shirt, casual flip-flops, and a camera round my neck). I was with my boyfriend who was also wearing similar clothing plus he's a 6ft 2in skin-head with beard - he can be quite intimidating.
> 
> We were eyed up by the security at first but when I started putting aside 10 bracelets, he knew we were buying a lot and stopped giving us looks.
> 
> I think places like LA, SA & Vegas are used to tourists visiting them and so are more prepared to help you.
> 
> Have a great holiday-pls tell me how Vegas is. I want to go there next year for my boyfriends 30th bday.


 
Cookie it was my 30th birthday the week before I went. So the trip was instead of a big party- why spend $1000's on everyone else getting drunk- as much as I love my friends!!!! I LOVED Vegas I just thought it was mainly for gambling but boy was i wrong- the window shopping was outt of this world the attention to detail as I walked the Streets of Venice and rode a Gondela, walked the streets of Paris and went up the Eiffle Tower and walked the streets of Rome, all in a day.

I saw more than one Tiffany's I think the Bellagio had one too- but there's prob more?? All the shops were dressed up to impress!!!!  The Outlets weren't as great on the eye but great on the wallet- well I lied there as I just bought more than u would in the hotel shops.

Enjoy yourselves- book away!!!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Here is my small but very loved collection. I purchased my first (the open heart) in April and not even 2 months passed before I was back for more.


----------



## YanaMei

Here's my collection -- as you can see I love the Elsa Peretti line.  And yellow gold...






Medium Open Heart pendant on cord
Open Heart bracelet
Mini Starfish pendant
Initial pendant ("t")
Diamonds by the Yard - Sapphire with two diamonds
Bean pendant -- Lapis
Small Open Heart pendant

I wonder if there's a Starfish bracelet -- I've seen the one with one charm hanging, but I'd love one with five charms linked, like my Open Heart one...


----------



## baglici0us

Tiffany Silver DBY is absolutely stunning!!
It just arrived instore in Australia, and i bought the 5 diamond bracelet for 
AUS$1050! 
gorgeous!


----------



## aquablueness

*yanamei*, i could totally tell you have a particular attraction towards one type of metal , the yellow gold is gorgeous! i'm planning to add some yellow gold into my collection one day .


----------



## aquablueness

baglici0us said:


> Hey Kymmeeh!
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to reply to you. With the suede packaging, you only get that if you spend more than $1000. I was just showing them packaged that way for the photos.  Love that packaging though. It looks so lux!



i dunno if because i'm special or what not, haha, i'm j/p , but i got the suede special lux packaging for a black onxy ss toggle necklace that wasn't more than a $1000. no clue why...but i LOVE it so much!


----------



## aquablueness

Lvbabydoll said:


> Just got this for my college graduation today, I love it! It goes with the rest of my pieces I posted earlier on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 779428



wow, congrats. it's the key to your future.... lol, you were waiting for somebody to say that, right?


----------



## Pandoraholic

NurseAnn said:


> Here is my small but very loved collection. I purchased my first (the open heart) in April and not even 2 months passed before I was back for more.


 
I'm loving the open heart necklace- I've just bought the Return to Tiffany Heart charm and a beaded 16inch necklace- I prefered it more than the delicate chain for the charm- it stands out more. Got it in Melbourne yesterday to complement my Return to Tiffany Heart toggle Bracelet (worked out the name) I got in LA last month. I'm VERY EXCITED.

Think I'd like the open heart next but think i'd go for the delicate necklace in 18inch as I usually wear low line tops with a little cleavage- what do u think??? Plus what size Open Heart do u all have???

Woops just realised that I need to open a new thread to ask this???? I have never opened one before- SORRY


----------



## NurseAnn

Pandoraholic said:


> I'm loving the open heart necklace- I've just bought the Return to Tiffany Heart charm and a beaded 16inch necklace- I prefered it more than the delicate chain for the charm- it stands out more. Got it in Melbourne yesterday to complement my Return to Tiffany Heart toggle Bracelet (worked out the name) I got in LA last month. I'm VERY EXCITED.
> 
> Think I'd like the open heart next but think i'd go for the delicate necklace in 18inch as I usually wear low line tops with a little cleavage- what do u think??? Plus what size Open Heart do u all have???
> 
> Woops just realised that I need to open a new thread to ask this???? I have never opened one before- SORRY


 
I love my open heart necklace.  I am a little over 5 feet tall and have the small (there's a mini size but it's really for kids or as an add on charm because it is REALLY small) which comes with a 16 inch chain.  There's a medium that, in my opinion, only some people can pull off.  If you go to this old thread you can see comparison pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/elsa-peretti-open-heart-size-389909.html


----------



## YanaMei

Re: the Open Heart sizes -- if you look upthread at my "collection" post, there's the "mini" (charms on the bracelet), the "small" (pendant on chain), and "medium" (pendant on cord) all side-by-side.  There's also a "large" that is absolutely huge.  I tried it on and yow, that's a lot of look.  Especially in gold, maybe silver is not quite so much "yow."  

I agree with *Nurse Ann* that the "small" is the best for an everyday classic.  I had that one first, and it took a while for me to get used to the step up to the "medium."  I only wear it when I'm either wearing a completely plain scoop neck and no earrings, or if I'm doing punk-girl layered chains, studded cuff, heavy black-framed glasses and motorcycle boots.

As for the length, I think the 18" would look great with your height and preferred necklines.  I have both of mine on 18" chain/cord, and I too go for the lower scoop/vee with a hint of cleavage.    The poster in *Nurse Ann*'s link has her small and medium both on 16" chains, for reference.



> yanamei, i could totally tell you have a particular attraction towards one type of metal , the yellow gold is gorgeous!


Thanks, *aquablueness*!  I really do have a thing for it, I don't have any white metals at all.  The lapis bean was a gift from my mom, and originally came on a sterling chain, but she had Tiffany change out the chain for a gold one, love how moms just know how these things are...


----------



## rubyjuls

baglici0us said:


> Tiffany Silver DBY is absolutely stunning!!
> It just arrived instore in Australia, and i bought the 5 diamond bracelet for
> AUS$1050!
> gorgeous!



Please take pictures of it when you get a chance!  I'd love to see it.


----------



## Pandoraholic

NurseAnn said:


> I love my open heart necklace. I am a little over 5 feet tall and have the small (there's a mini size but it's really for kids or as an add on charm because it is REALLY small) which comes with a 16 inch chain. There's a medium that, in my opinion, only some people can pull off. If you go to this old thread you can see comparison pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/elsa-peretti-open-heart-size-389909.html


 
Thanks NurseAnn I loved the tread.


----------



## Pandoraholic

YanaMei said:


> Re: the Open Heart sizes -- if you look upthread at my "collection" post, there's the "mini" (charms on the bracelet), the "small" (pendant on chain), and "medium" (pendant on cord) all side-by-side. There's also a "large" that is absolutely huge. I tried it on and yow, that's a lot of look. Especially in gold, maybe silver is not quite so much "yow."
> 
> I agree with *Nurse Ann* that the "small" is the best for an everyday classic. I had that one first, and it took a while for me to get used to the step up to the "medium." I only wear it when I'm either wearing a completely plain scoop neck and no earrings, or if I'm doing punk-girl layered chains, studded cuff, heavy black-framed glasses and motorcycle boots.
> 
> As for the length, I think the 18" would look great with your height and preferred necklines. I have both of mine on 18" chain/cord, and I too go for the lower scoop/vee with a hint of cleavage.  The poster in *Nurse Ann*'s link has her small and medium both on 16" chains, for reference.
> 
> 
> Thanks, *aquablueness*! I really do have a thing for it, I don't have any white metals at all. The lapis bean was a gift from my mom, and originally came on a sterling chain, but she had Tiffany change out the chain for a gold one, love how moms just know how these things are...


 
Thanks- I think the 18 inch would be better to. I'm loving my 16 inch RTT heart tag necklace, but i think something a little longer looks better with my lower tops- funny but I did have a high neck line on when I was trying them on on sat (it was a cold day) and didn't even think to ask to try the 18 inch as a comparison. Don't regret it though I'll just get the longer chain next time. 

BTW I LOVE your Gold collection it's just beautiful.


----------



## inch37

notes heart tag on 18 inch med chain Love it :O)


----------



## inch37

would love the open heart pendant

here is the venetian box bracelet, full heart ring, and return to tiffany ring


----------



## Pandoraholic

inch37 said:


> notes heart tag on 18 inch med chain Love it :O)


 
Oh I Love it. Did you get the tag and necklace seperately??? If possible i'd LOVE to see a modeling shot of it- to see if it makes much difference wearing the 18inch as opposed to the 16inch they mainly sell. Thanx


----------



## inch37

will charge my camera up and take a shot. 16 inchs is too small for me. Yes they came seperatly. the SA was saying I don't know why people don't realize we have all different lengths. the thing I though was funny is the 18 inch chain that was super thin was $50 and this chain which is called the med is way stronger and thicker and is only $60 lol will be back with a pic :O)


----------



## inch37

ok here ya go forgive the no makeup look lol


----------



## inch37

they also have this same pendant with no ring on top. where the chain goes through the top of the heart but then to me it flips too much I like the circle on the pendant for the chain to go through.


----------



## Pandoraholic

inch37 said:


> they also have this same pendant with no ring on top. where the chain goes through the top of the heart but then to me it flips too much I like the circle on the pendant for the chain to go through.


 
Thanks for that. I do wish i'd realised the 18 inch wouldn't have been much more- I got a RTT heart tag like yours with the ring (the SA said it should sit better and i'd say it does but i don't have the other without a ring to compare) I then got a different chain seperately to (same box and transaction)- the ball chain but for some reason although i purchased it seperately they didn't mention other lengths till it was wrapped up and we were discussing an anniversary gift hubby can get me. LOL

I got the BALL chain cause it stands out more and I thought the RTT heart is more fashion than delicate jewellry anyway. I'm loving yours though was it the same price as the RTT heart charm??? It looks a little more elegant with the writing scrolled than the RTT tag (which i do love though)


----------



## inch37

OH I love the RTT one too I have it with the loop as well. Let me take a photo of them together. the RTT was $80 and the notes heart was $100 they are the exact same size


----------



## inch37

here ya go :O)


----------



## Pandoraholic

Thanks for more pics- I LOVE CHECKING THEM OUT- have you been collecting Tiffany very long??? It's my NEW thing. I had a trip over to the USA in MaY/jUNE been home a month now. On holiday I got myself the Heart Toggle RTT bracelet in Rodeo Drive and that was the begining on my NEW love affair.

I was back just 2 weeks and went into Melbourne Tiffany- i'd NEVER been in there before or maybe this affair would have already been underway. Anyway, i lOVE soooo much of the Jewellery but decided after my expensive holiday I'd better not spend another fortune so I got the RTT Heart Tag charm and teamed it with a 16inch ball chain.

I really LOVE the Open Heart Peretti and got the small this week on ebay- I've had it Authenticated and am VERY pleased with my bargin. It's the small I'd really like the Medium and a thicker chain (i have 2 toddlers)

Anyway here's my New yet small collection.


----------



## inch37

oh just beautiful. You picked such perfect pieces I want that open heart too. Its so pretty.  Well my first purchases were for my daughters graduation about a year ago. I got her the necklace and bracelet in the classic RTT. She loved them after holding them I saw how well made and beautiful they were so I just started buying a few pieces. I have a large heart key in silver comming ,and I have a the small 18k key. Tiffany is just sooo addicting lol. but so much fun to wear. :O)


----------



## queennadine

I love that ball chain with the tag!

I need to get around to taking pics of my small collection soon!


----------



## pro_shopper

I might take a picture later when I have time but for now I can post a list of my Tiffany's Collection:

1) T&Co Heart Tag Chocker Necklace
2) Padlock Bracelet
4) Multiple Small Tiffany & Co Hearts Dangling Necklace
5) Tiffany & Co Ring
6) Open Heart 18K Gold Earrings
7) Interlocking Rings Necklace


----------



## Pandoraholic

queennadine said:


> I love that ball chain with the tag!
> 
> I need to get around to taking pics of my small collection soon!


 
Thanks x 

I like it too- stands out a little better than a thin chain and for myself I didn't like the longer ball chain you automatically get with the RTT Heart Tag- doesn't suit my chest!!!LOL. So this one is just 16inch and acts as a sort of choker- though sits a little longer.

I'd LOVE to see all your collection no matter how small.


----------



## Pandoraholic

pro_shopper said:


> I might take a picture later when I have time but for now I can post a list of my Tiffany's Collection:
> 
> 1) T&Co Heart Tag Chocker Necklace
> 2) Padlock Bracelet
> 4) Multiple Small Tiffany & Co Hearts Dangling Necklace
> 5) Tiffany & Co Ring
> 6) Open Heart 18K Gold Earrings
> 7) Interlocking Rings Necklace


 
Sounds wonderful- would love to see pics x


----------



## inch37

Tiffany 2 inch heart key in silver :O)


----------



## inch37

tiffany beaded bracelet
8 inch


----------



## DangerousJade

This is my first venture into this forum, for my first Tiffany. (I didn't even think to look here, so sorry for the ladies who already saw in the Ignes forum!) You ladies have the most beautiful collections! 

The small sterling silver oval key. Looking online, I was planning to spring for a bigger key until I saw just how big they are. I am petite anyhow, and I felt like this smaller size made it more of a classic charm and a less of a current statement piece. So it's just a little something, but I really love it.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Very gorgeous - I'm considering this piece too! Do you mind posting a modeling pic, pretty please?


----------



## DangerousJade

^

Sure thing, Margarita. I'll get one up this evening.


----------



## DangerousJade

Okay, here are some modeling pics. I'm sorry the quality from my cheapo camera and elegant bathroom lighting is not very good. 

I am 5'3" and have this on an 18" chain.


----------



## loopymoi

The key is bigger then I thought. It looks great on you!


----------



## inch37

Beautiful Key love it!


----------



## zoebeee

stephanieeee said:


> Hey ladies (and guys), random Tiffany Q...
> 
> I read somewhere that someone went to Tiffany & Co in Vegas??
> 
> I'm from Australia but next month I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas and I'd love to spend some (lots) of my hard-earned dosh at a Tiffany store. Can someone give me some insight into where the Vegas one is? Is it near/on the 'Strip'?? And it open late?? I'm underage so I won't be gambling away in vegas but I'd love to spend some quality time in Tiffany & Co instead.
> 
> Also I'm really nervous about going into one of those stores, they look so intimidating. Are the salespeople nice or snobby? I will be dressed like a tourist so I'm afraid I will be completely ignored/looked down upon.
> 
> Lastly, what should I buy??? The Ace of Spades charm from Vegas??
> I'd love to buy something from the Keys collection and some charms for the Tiffany charm bracelet I got last year.


I hope im not too late.
Like other posters have said they have a store at Ceasar's Palace and the Bellagio. I purchased the peace sign for my charm bracelet when I was in Vegas.
However I wish I purchased one of the street sign charms ie Rodeo drive, as a souvenir.
You will love it, so much cheaper than back home.


----------



## Bethc

I had some free time today (which never happens with a 7 year old), so I went for a walk on 5th Ave - not to buy anything, that didn't work.  I was trying to stay away from VCA since I've been in there way too much lately, so I wandered in to Tiffanys and started playing with the key charms.  I must have tried 20+ combinations...the SA was very patient!  

These are the ones that came home with me!!  They are on a 24" chain, but I can always change them around, I like the long chain with them.

My one question- I really don't wear yellow gold, but a lot of the keys look really nice with 1 yellow and 1 white... should I add a yellow one?


----------



## NurseAnn

Bethc said:


> I had some free time today (which never happens with a 7 year old), so I went for a walk on 5th Ave - not to buy anything, that didn't work. I was trying to stay away from VCA since I've been in there way too much lately, so I wandered in to Tiffanys and started playing with the key charms. I must have tried 20+ combinations...the SA was very patient!
> 
> These are the ones that came home with me!! They are on a 24" chain, but I can always change them around, I like the long chain with them.
> 
> My one question- I really don't wear yellow gold, but a lot of the keys look really nice with 1 yellow and 1 white... should I add a yellow one?


 
You picked my two favorite keys and my favorite chain!!!  I think if you don't wear yellow gold that you should keep them as is.  I own both yg and wg but am not a fan of putting them together.  I'm sure other people would disagree.  If you really like it then go for it of course, but IMO these look best in wg.


----------



## BigBagLady

Great choices, Bethc!  I also have the small heart key and love it to bits.  Are you planning to wear both keys on one chain?  Can you post a shot of you wearing your keys?


----------



## Bethc

Sure! I was going to wear them together, I like the look...  here are some pics that I took quickly...my solitare in the 2nd pic is on an 18" chain, the keys are on a 24" chain.   I'm still pondering the YG key, I guess I can always add one.


----------



## Bethc

NurseAnn said:


> You picked my two favorite keys and my favorite chain!!! I think if you don't wear yellow gold that you should keep them as is. I own both yg and wg but am not a fan of putting them together. I'm sure other people would disagree. If you really like it then go for it of course, but IMO these look best in wg.


 
Thank you!!  It was a lot of fun playing with the keys, but I think these were the ones that I started with and then came back to.


----------



## coutureddd

here is my tiffany's collection. i've lost 2 rings & some earrings along the way :/

my tiffany box pyramid i made since i didn't know what to do with all my boxes 






earrings:


















bracelets:











necklaces:







inventory:
earrings
1. ??
2. Paloma Picasso Loving Heart earrings (these need to be cleaned ASAP lol)
3. same as 1 but in gold
4. Tiffany's Signature earrings
5. Paloma's Crown of Hearts earrings
6. ??

bracelets
1. Elsa Peretti Double Open Heart cuff
2. Two Hearts cuff
3. ??
4. Pierced charm bracelet
5. Heart tag toggle bracelet
6. Charm bracelet
7. Return to Tiffany round tag bracelet
8. ??
9. Heart link bracelet

necklaces
1. Two Hearts Pendant
2. Paloma Picasso Modern Heart drop necklace w/ diamonds
3. Star Link lariat
4. Heart Link lariat
5. Elsa Peretti Open Heart necklace
6. Heart tag toggle necklace
7. Return to Tiffany's oval necklace


----------



## coutureddd

& because i couldn't post anymore pictures, here is what im wearing right now

Loving Heart Ring





Return to Tiffany small tag charm bracelet, Return to Tiffany small heart charm bracelet, Heart tag bracelet





Return to Tiffany heart tag, gold


----------



## sab_angel

wow wow wow lovely collection!


----------



## sab_angel

Gorgeous keys everyone!


----------



## inch37

wow Coutureddd awesome amazing collection.

and also I had never thought of wearing the keys together. I have the small gold key and the silver heart key in large


----------



## inch37

coutureddd what are the small beaded bracelets you are wearing they are so cute could you do a pic of just them on you thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

here are some of my pieces:

18K Yellow Gold Wide Mesh Ring
18K Yellow Gold RTT Double Heart Tag Pendant/16" Long
18K Yellow Gold RTT Heart Bead Bracelet


----------



## margaritaxmix

DangerousJade said:


> Okay, here are some modeling pics. I'm sorry the quality from my cheapo camera and elegant bathroom lighting is not very good.
> 
> I am 5'3" and have this on an 18" chain.


Sorry for the mega late reply, but thanks for these! It looks so pretty on you -really elegant.


----------



## coutureddd

inch37 said:


> coutureddd what are the small beaded bracelets you are wearing they are so cute could you do a pic of just them on you thanks








i don't know what they're called but my mom saw them at the store when she was getting some other things. i don't think its on the website just in store.


----------



## keodi

Bethc said:


> Sure! I was going to wear them together, I like the look... here are some pics that I took quickly...my solitare in the 2nd pic is on an 18" chain, the keys are on a 24" chain. I'm still pondering the YG key, I guess I can always add one.


 
georgeous!


----------



## keodi

thegraceful1 said:


> here are some of my pieces:
> 
> 18K Yellow Gold Wide Mesh Ring
> 18K Yellow Gold RTT Double Heart Tag Pendant/16" Long
> 18K Yellow Gold RTT Heart Bead Bracelet


 
lovely pieces!


----------



## yalegirl

I don't have a camera handy but here's what I can remember off the top of my head !

Dragonfly ss key ring

Rings:
Ss 1837 band
Ss dragonfly
Paloma picasso open heart
Celtic love wide band

Earrings:
Ss rtt heart earrings
Peretti open heart pearl drop earrings

Bracelets:
Nature charm bracelet
1837 ss cuff
Rtt oval link bracelet
Tiffany notes I love you bangle
Heart multi chain bracelet

Necklaces:
Rtt heart tag necklace
Ss dragonfly necklace
Paloma circle of hearts pendant
Heart locket
1837 lock 
White/yellow gold multi heart pendant
Interlocking heart wreath with yellow gold center heart
Figure 8 pearl necklace
Tiffany notes c initial pendant


----------



## peace43

coutureddd said:


> i don't know what they're called but my mom saw them at the store when she was getting some other things. i don't think its on the website just in store.



Both of these bracelets are on the Tiffany website and have been there awhile.  I have the bracelet with the round charm but when I got it, it only came in one size - 7 inches.  I had it extended to 7.5 inches and had to pay a small fee (under $20 USD).  However, now these bracelets are both offered in 7.0 inch and 7.5 inch sizes for the same price ($125 USD each).  Note:  The bracelet is called Return to Tiffany bead bracelet with mini round tag or mini heart tag.

Your bracelets look so cute together!!!  I've been wanting to get the heart bracelet, so it's great to see what the two bracelets would like together!

Note:  There is also a similar bracelet but the beads are even smaller and it comes with the lock charm (couple of versions).  However, this even smaller bead bracelet is not yet showing on the Tiffany website but I have seen it at Tiffany's at South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, CA).


----------



## Litsa

Oh!! Love the RTT bead bracelets. I have the round charm one. It's adorable. The beads are the perfect size for layering.


----------



## Krysta

Got some Tiffany treats for my birthday, the double heart drop earrings and mini heart key with a tiny diamond on a 16" chain....so cute!













The earrings modeling shot isn't too good but it shoes their size, they're very sweet earrings.


----------



## chocoholic4824

Quick question for everyone

I'm thinking of buying the Tiffany Jazz Graduated Ring (diamonds in platinum): 
Tiffany & Co. | Item | Tiffany Jazz? graduated band ring with diamonds in platinum. | United States

Does anyone own this piece? If you do, could you post a modelling picture? I just want an opinion on this ring. Does it look as nice as the pictures online?


----------



## peace43

Krysta said:


> Got some Tiffany treats for my birthday, the double heart drop earrings and mini heart key with a tiny diamond on a 16" chain....so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings modeling shot isn't too good but it shoes their size, they're very sweet earrings.



Congrats!!  Happy B-day!  The earrings are very delicate!!  Very nice!!!


----------



## keodi

Krysta said:


> Got some Tiffany treats for my birthday, the double heart drop earrings and mini heart key with a tiny diamond on a 16" chain....so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The earrings modeling shot isn't too good but it shoes their size, they're very sweet earrings.


 
love the key pendant! you have great taste(I have the same pendant)


----------



## inch37

love the key and the earrings BEAUTIFUL! Happy Birthday :O)


----------



## mellowdee

Tiffany's Note Ring (with a micro CZ ring on top)!  I also have a Return to Tiffany Round tag charm bracelet.  I'll take a picture tomorrow if I get some free time.  Those are the only 2 pieces I own, but I'm itching to get another ring and bracelet.

I love everyone's pieces here!  I should venture to this forum more often.


----------



## roussel

Here is my little collection.  I'll post pics soon

Elsa Peretti mini open heart charm on 18" chain 
RTT heart tag toggle bracelet, medium (I had them add a spring clasp to the heart charm so I can use it with other necklaces/bracelets)
18" Large link chain
34" beaded chain necklace


----------



## chocoholic4824

Here's my Small collection.

1. Elsa Peretti 18K Open Heart Bracelet
2. Elsa Peretti 18K Small Open Heart Pendant
3. Tiffany Notes Round Pendant in Sterling Silver, Large on 18 inch chain
4. Elsa Peretti Open Heart Lapis Lazuli (mini) charm with gold heart pendant
5. Paloma's Zellige 18K small medallion on 18 inch chain (my favourite)

I just love the Zellige. I haven't seen anyone wearing it and it's just the perfect size with the perfect size chaain. I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

thegraceful1 said:


> here are some of my pieces:
> 
> 18K Yellow Gold Wide Mesh Ring
> 18K Yellow Gold RTT Double Heart Tag Pendant/16" Long
> 18K Yellow Gold RTT Heart Bead Bracelet


 love your stuff..would you mind me asking the price of the bracelet? I dont see it on the website. thanks


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Thanks! the bracelet is $800


----------



## inch37

you guys wow love all the tiffany here is some quick ones of mine..


----------



## inch37

and here
collection
tiffany ponytail scarf
1837 ring
notes heart tag
return to tiffany heart tag
flower bracelet
18 inch med chain
8 inch 8mm bead bracelet
7.5 inch 10mm bead bracelet
venetian link bracelet
1980 closed heart peretti earrings
return to tiffany heart ring
full heart peretti ring
tiffany silver key



not pictured 2001 1837 bar necklace and 18k gold small key


----------



## °Marti°

I really love Tiffany bead bracelet and Tiffany Notes line &#9829;


----------



## Stella Fleuret

chocoholic4824 said:


> 4. Elsa Peretti Open Heart Lapis Lazuli (mini) charm with gold heart pendant



I Heart that little blue pendant. It's SO gorgeous. Your collection is beautiful!



inch37 said:


> and here
> collection
> tiffany ponytail scarf
> 1837 ring
> notes heart tag
> return to tiffany heart tag
> flower bracelet
> 18 inch med chain
> 8 inch 8mm bead bracelet
> 7.5 inch 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian link bracelet
> 1980 closed heart peretti earrings
> return to tiffany heart ring
> full heart peretti ring
> tiffany silver key
> 
> 
> 
> not pictured 2001 1837 bar necklace and 18k gold small key



and inch37, your collection is STUNNING. Everything is beautiful!


----------



## sab_angel

Love the mini bead bracelet with mini heart SO CUTE


----------



## nazq

chocoholic4824 said:


> 5. Paloma's Zellige 18K small medallion on 18 inch chain (my favourite)
> 
> I just love the Zellige. I haven't seen anyone wearing it and it's just the perfect size with the perfect size chaain. I absolutely love it!!!



I saw that on the website and I was thinking about getting it! 
--

My collection:


Return to Tiffany heart tag choker in sterling silver
Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® necklace in platinum (not sure about the ct)
I'm considering getting these:


Return to Tiffany heart tag pendant in 18k gold, small
Anchor pendant (gold or silver)
Elsa Peretti® Pearls by the Yard necklace in 18k gold.
Help me pick one!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

collection to date:
- Lucida engagement ring
- Tiffany steel dress watch - name unknown;
- Elsa Peretti open heart silver necklace, earrings and bracelet
- Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood
- Tiffany Beads graduated necklace in sterling silver.
-and my favourite...
- Elsa peretti mesh Scarf necklace (long)...


----------



## octopus17

My collection only consists of one piece, and here it is. My 18K plain yellow gold bangle in medium.


----------



## Candice0985

cornflower blue that is such a simple and beautiful bangle!


----------



## kaseyface

Cornflower Blue said:


> My collection only consists of one piece, and here it is. My 18K plain yellow gold bangle in medium.



Love this bangle. It's simple yet very elegant!


----------



## octopus17

Thank you ladies - I like it very much .


----------



## sab_angel

*Lovely bangle cornblue!*


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Pradameinhofgang said:


> collection to date:
> - Lucida engagement ring
> - Tiffany steel dress watch - name unknown;
> - Elsa Peretti open heart silver necklace, earrings and bracelet
> - Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood
> - Tiffany Beads graduated necklace in sterling silver.
> -and my favourite...
> - Elsa peretti mesh Scarf necklace (long)...



Very nice collection!


----------



## oonik

I only have 2: a 0.22 carats Tiffany Setting Ring (miniscule compared to the boulders here !) and an Elsa Peretti Open Heart bracelet in Sterling Silver


----------



## kittyplays

My boyfriend gave me my first Tiffany item for my birthday.  Its just a Return to Tiffany heart bracelet but what a great intro, now I want more.  It's so shiny! Our anniversary is coming up and I really like the new Tiffany heart key locket, he said if that's what I want, he'll get it for me.  Now I can't decide what key I like.


----------



## peace43

Cornflower Blue said:


> My collection only consists of one piece, and here it is. My 18K plain yellow gold bangle in medium.



I like this simple bangle!!!  But, I wonder if Tiffany makes it in silver?  (I'm not a gold person.)  Very nice bracelet!!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Lets see.... my collection in silver:

1. Heart tag chain braclet
2. Heart tag chain with toggle necklace
3. Elsa Peretti medium floating heart on 18"
4. Elsa Peretti medium bean on 18"
5. 1837 T&CO hoop earrings 
6. Large crown key 2.5", on 30" oval chain

That's it for silver...

Any my huband and I both have tiffany wedding bands...

oh, and my husband has an 1837 T&CO money clip I gave him for his birthday when we were dating....

He's got the platinum 6mm miligran wedding band...

I've got the 3.9mm half circle channel set band...in platinum.


----------



## kittyplays

After I posted, the next morning I woke up to another blue box.  He picked up the venetian bracelet for me.  I could really get into this. :greengrin:

previous post: Smile  new to Tiffanys
My boyfriend gave me my first Tiffany item for my birthday. Its just a Return to Tiffany&#8482; heart bracelet but what a great intro, now I want more. It's so shiny! Our anniversary is coming up and I really like the new Tiffany heart key locket, he said if that's what I want, he'll get it for me. Now I can't decide what key I like.


----------



## tiffanyandCo.xx

So I finally made it to New York City in July. I went there with my cousin on vacation. I had always wanted the heart toggle necklace and bracelet set, as I had always thought this was the most popular and beautiful. I ended up purchasing the heart toggle bracelet as the big gift to myself. It was either the Tiffany's bracelet or a luis vuitton purse. I think I made the right choice with the bracelet. I wear it almost everyday!  I am now saving up for the matching necklace. Here is a picture. 




Don't you just love how your Tiffany pieces can come with a story to them?!


----------



## pinkym

i'm also a Tiffany Lover...

hahaha... will post pic up later...

anyway i think every girl should have atleast a Tiffany!!! every girl's BF Too... besides DIAMOND


----------



## pinkym

i'm currently collecting charms too.. i love them all.......


----------



## strex

hey )))
my first Tiffany 
keep4u.ru/imgs/s/2009/09/13/e5/e553e529d6c4e7f65783958a6364e486.jpg


----------



## ReRe

I have been wanting the platinum starfish from Tiffany's for some time, but always felt the chain was a bit dainty and too short for me.   I came upon this custom piece on sale on ebay from a jewelery store that has great feedback on really high end pieces.  Its the elsa peretti starfish on a diamond by the yard necklace (20 inches).  I felt it calling my name, so with a bit of bing cashback and some ebay bucks, I grabbed it.


----------



## sweet8684girl

ReRe said:


> I have been wanting the platinum starfish from Tiffany's for some time, but always felt the chain was a bit dainty and too short for me.   I came upon this custom piece on sale on ebay from a jewelery store that has great feedback on really high end pieces.  Its the elsa peretti starfish on a diamond by the yard necklace (20 inches).  I felt it calling my name, so with a bit of bing cashback and some ebay bucks, I grabbed it.



It's so pretty, ReRe! I love it on the dbty chain, too. Congrats on such a great find!


----------



## Samanthaaa

I'm loving everything you're all posting, silver is definitely Tiffany's best colour. 

I think one of the nicest things about everybody posting their jewelry is when they model it, after all, the jewelry looks its nicest when it's being worn, right? 

I hope you all can post some more "modelling" pictures.  I myself don't own any Tiffany's jewelry yet, trying to decide on which my first piece should be.


----------



## elle tee

Pradameinhofgang said:


> collection to date:
> - Lucida engagement ring
> - Tiffany steel dress watch - name unknown;
> - Elsa Peretti open heart silver necklace, earrings and bracelet
> - Elsa Peretti® Round pendant in red lacquer over Japanese hardwood
> - Tiffany Beads graduated necklace in sterling silver.
> -and my favourite...
> - Elsa peretti mesh Scarf necklace (long)...



You have some of my favorite Elsa pieces!


----------



## elle tee

My collection has grown a bit since the last time I posted a list (pretty sure I posted one before).... still no pics, though, sorry!

- RTT round tag bracelet
- Olympian "Friendship" charm
- RTT key ring
- Silver bead earrings
- Graduated silver bead necklace
- Med. silver bean
- Freshwater pearl bracelet w/sterling clasp and mini T&Co tag
- "2 ct" earrings- they are solid gold studs shaped like faceted diamonds
- Fringe earrings in YG
- Tiffany Grand stainless steel watch
- "Ribbon" engagement ring, 0.71 center stone


----------



## Ilovepurse007

ReRe said:


> I have been wanting the platinum starfish from Tiffany's for some time, but always felt the chain was a bit dainty and too short for me.   I came upon this custom piece on sale on ebay from a jewelery store that has great feedback on really high end pieces.  Its the elsa peretti starfish on a diamond by the yard necklace (20 inches).  I felt it calling my name, so with a bit of bing cashback and some ebay bucks, I grabbed it.



I love the starfish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## octopus17

I love your starfish too!

Meant to put this up earlier, but here goes! My most recent purchase of an 18K lyre charm on a 20" chain (apologies for the blurry pics!)


----------



## fuzzycookie

gorgeous charm!


----------



## fuzzycookie

love it :buttercup:


----------



## fuzzycookie

tiffanyandCo.xx said:


> So I finally made it to New York City in July. I went there with my cousin on vacation. I had always wanted the heart toggle necklace and bracelet set, as I had always thought this was the most popular and beautiful. I ended up purchasing the heart toggle bracelet as the big gift to myself. It was either the Tiffany's bracelet or a luis vuitton purse. I think I made the right choice with the bracelet. I wear it almost everyday!  I am now saving up for the matching necklace. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love how your Tiffany pieces can come with a story to them?!






love it!!!:sunnies


----------



## fuzzycookie

Kiari said:


> Got my first Tiffany piece for Christmas from BF









love the heart on it


----------



## fuzzycookie

aquablueness said:


> Oh, and last but not least, here's the whole gang together. Now what fun would it be w/o everybody all together:









wow beautiful collection you have!!


----------



## gre8dane

Here is my Tiffany Heart Toggle bracelet.  Tiffany did not make charms when I bought this so I added charms from Rembrandt & eventually Tiffany when they began selling them:


----------



## AngelBABY84

gre8dane said:


> Here is my Tiffany Heart Toggle bracelet.  Tiffany did not make charms when I bought this so I added charms from Rembrandt & eventually Tiffany when they began selling them:



^^Really cute!


----------



## amnasaif

My first


----------



## fuzzycookie

I did not know that a lot of people think they can get away with it and r trying to sell fake tiffany jewelry.....    

I found this website about it there's a lot of great information
http://reviews.ebay.com/How-To-Spot...ag-Toggle-Necklace_W0QQugidZ10000000004664688


----------



## fuzzycookie

gee! what an awesome bracelet!! it looks really really cute:coolpics:


----------



## NoSnowHere

amnasaif said:


> My first



The key necklace is very nice!


----------



## fuzzycookie




----------



## fuzzycookie

:buttercup:broom:


----------



## baglici0us

My lovely parents surprised me with the not so little blue box for my birthday!






What was inside? It was the Paloma Picasso Freshwater White Baroque 9-11mm Pearl Necklace in 18 inches.






The colour is not as yellow as shown above, its more like this:






I wore it today, and its instant LOVE!


----------



## keodi

baglici0us said:


> My lovely parents surprised me with the not so little blue box for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was inside? It was the Paloma Picasso Freshwater White Baroque 9-11mm Pearl Necklace in 18 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is not as yellow as shown above, its more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore it today, and its instant LOVE!


 
georgeous!


----------



## musicscrip

Just got engaged on Sept. 26th. 

I have a question regarding Tiffany's certificate. Is your Tiffany diamond certifiate folded into half placed into a paper folder OR it's a full page certificate placed into a leather book type of thing?

I saw ppl's certificates in those nice leather folder but mine is a folded certificate in a blue paper folder!!! What's wrong??? My ring was bought in US.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

musicscrip said:


> Just got engaged on Sept. 26th.
> 
> I have a question regarding Tiffany's certificate. Is your Tiffany diamond certifiate folded into half placed into a paper folder OR it's a full page certificate placed into a leather book type of thing?
> 
> I saw ppl's certificates in those nice leather folder but mine is a folded certificate in a blue paper folder!!! What's wrong??? My ring was bought in US.



Mine is in a really nice leather book folder with all the information....i have no idea why yours is just in a blue paper folder, you should go ask your sa!!!


----------



## musicscrip

luvednotspoiled said:


> Mine is in a really nice leather book folder with all the information....i have no idea why yours is just in a blue paper folder, you should go ask your sa!!!


 
Called the 1800 customer service to ask about the leather folder and she said they no longer send out the leather folder with the certificate. It's really upsetting how they present a diamond's certificate that's worth more than $10000 in a paper folder like that...

If you bought your engagement ring from Tiffany just this year and got a leather folder and all, please let me know!


----------



## Kandi

This is the extent of my Tiffany collection but I love it and wear it all of the time.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Kandi* I love the bean necklace! It was one of my first pieces!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

baglici0us said:


> My lovely parents surprised me with the not so little blue box for my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was inside? It was the Paloma Picasso Freshwater White Baroque 9-11mm Pearl Necklace in 18 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour is not as yellow as shown above, its more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore it today, and its instant LOVE!



Classic & luv it


----------



## Kandi

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Kandi* I love the bean necklace! It was one of my first pieces!


 
Thanks so much isn't it sweet


----------



## fuzzycookie

love everyone's collections i'm trying to save money to buy the heart tag necklace!!! hope i make it!!!!:s


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ It is *Kandi*!! I get so many compliments about it! I'm tempted to get a mini gold one too.. it's just so cute! heh heh


----------



## fuzzycookie

gre8dane said:


> Here is my Tiffany Heart Toggle bracelet.  Tiffany did not make charms when I bought this so I added charms from Rembrandt & eventually Tiffany when they began selling them:







wow i love full bracelets with lots of charms! and all those charms are from tiffany's......right?


----------



## Tokyolove

I was wondering if anyone can tell me the retail price of the heart link bracelet (the one on the left).  A friend of my mom wants to sell it to me for $300 since it's used and I'm not sure if that is a good deal.
I saw someone post a photo of it in the forum:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Tokyolove* it's £465 from their uk website, which seems to be the only one that has it! So I say it's a good deal!


----------



## sugar.spice

i love all your Tiffany pieces. i only have one bracelet and it's a lock charm on a link bracelet, its fairly new since i purchased it about 3 months ago and have cleaned it a fair bit because i can't stand little bits of dirt on it and it sparkles. given that its only sterling silver, it is quite amazing how delicate Tiffany silver is. It has such a velvety touch, very smooth.
i do plan on purchasing the silver RTT heart tag bracelet, but because i already have a link bracelet, i was thinking of just getting the tag and attaching it on my bracelet and use the lock charm on a necklace or something.
my birthday is coming up in November followed by Christmas  (looking forward to that )


----------



## tillie46

I love everyone's beautiful Tiffany pieces!  I've bought my two daughters  a few pieces of Tiffany's silver jewelry.  The bracelet I always wanted was the Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff.  Since I wear mostly gold jewelry, I bought the silver bone cuff for one of my daughters.  I've also bought them the 1837 thin and medium silver cuffs.  I know  I spoil them, but these are pieces they will always treasure!!    I have treated myself to a gold 1837 square cushion ring, and a gold floating heart.  When I learn how to upload pictures, I will post them!


----------



## octopus17

tillie46 said:


> I love everyone's beautiful Tiffany pieces!  I've bought my two daughters  a few pieces of Tiffany's silver jewelry.  The bracelet I always wanted was the Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff.  Since I wear mostly gold jewelry, I bought the silver bone cuff for one of my daughters.  I've also bought them the 1837 thin and medium silver cuffs.  I know  I spoil them, but these are pieces they will always treasure!!    I have treated myself to a gold 1837 square cushion ring, and a gold floating heart.  When I learn how to upload pictures, I will post them!



 They sound lovely!

I've got a severe hankering for a gold bone cuff myself tbh, a left-handed one at that. I'm trying not to think about it too much!


----------



## kymmeeh

Tokyolove said:


> I was wondering if anyone can tell me the retail price of the heart link bracelet (the one on the left). A friend of my mom wants to sell it to me for $300 since it's used and I'm not sure if that is a good deal.
> I saw someone post a photo of it in the forum:


 
tokyolove -- this bracelet currently retails for $600 the last time I saw it in a catalog.  $300 is a pretty good deal...might be able to get it +- some from ebay, but then you would have to worry about it's authenticity...


----------



## PinkKitty2

sugar.spice said:


> i love all your Tiffany pieces. i only have one bracelet and it's a lock charm on a link bracelet, its fairly new since i purchased it about 3 months ago and have cleaned it a fair bit because i can't stand little bits of dirt on it and it sparkles. given that its only sterling silver, it is quite amazing how delicate Tiffany silver is. It has such a velvety touch, very smooth.
> i do plan on purchasing the silver RTT heart tag bracelet, but because i already have a link bracelet, i was thinking of just getting the tag and attaching it on my bracelet and use the lock charm on a necklace or something.
> my birthday is coming up in November followed by Christmas  (looking forward to that )


 
That's the same bracelet I have & I love to polish mine too!  If I were you, since you already have the bracelet, I would just get the RTT heart tag, you could add it onto your bracelet, or wear it as a pendant.  And, I would figure there would be enough left over (from the money saved by not getting the extra bracelet) for another little goodie, such as an extra charm maybe?


----------



## sugar.spice

hi everyone, i was just wondering, because tiffany has 2 link bracelet sizes, medium and large, which one is more popular??
i have the medium and i personally should of gotten the large one, i think it stands out more.
thanks everyone


----------



## aquablueness

musicscrip said:


> Called the 1800 customer service to ask about the leather folder and she said they no longer send out the leather folder with the certificate. It's really upsetting how they present a diamond's certificate that's worth more than $10000 in a paper folder like that...
> 
> If you bought your engagement ring from Tiffany just this year and got a leather folder and all, please let me know!


 
  Hi, i received my engagement ring this April and it didn't come in a leather folder - just wanted to let you know. Yeah, kind of dissapointing to find out that they are running on the cheaper side.

 Btw, congrats on your recent engagement, you must be all smiles with that beautiful ring!!!  So excited for you!!!



fuzzycookie said:


> wow beautiful collection you have!!


 
 Thanks  I LOVE T&CO!!!! Hehe, if you couldn't tell yeah 



ReRe said:


> I have been wanting the platinum starfish from Tiffany's for some time, but always felt the chain was a bit dainty and too short for me. I came upon this custom piece on sale on ebay from a jewelery store that has great feedback on really high end pieces. Its the elsa peretti starfish on a diamond by the yard necklace (20 inches). I felt it calling my name, so with a bit of bing cashback and some ebay bucks, I grabbed it.



wow, this is so pretty, i'm jealous!! :-P enjoy your great find



inch37 said:


> oh just beautiful. You picked such perfect pieces I want that open heart too. Its so pretty.  Well my first purchases were for my daughters graduation about a year ago. I got her the necklace and bracelet in the classic RTT. She loved them after holding them I saw how well made and beautiful they were so I just started buying a few pieces. I have a large heart key in silver comming ,and I have a the small 18k key. Tiffany is just sooo addicting lol. but so much fun to wear. :O)



yes, Tiffany is SOO addicting hehehe, beautiful growing collection , and your no make up look cracked me up, you're beautiful w/o make up!!


----------



## sugar.spice

PinkKitty2 said:


> That's the same bracelet I have & I love to polish mine too!  If I were you, since you already have the bracelet, I would just get the RTT heart tag, you could add it onto your bracelet, or wear it as a pendant.  And, I would figure there would be enough left over (from the money saved by not getting the extra bracelet) for another little goodie, such as an extra charm maybe?



That's a great idea!
but since its my b'day, my parents will be spending the money, and since i already have the link bracelet in medium, i was thinking of purchasing the RTT heart tag with another round link bracelet but in large and i can wear them both together, they go very well together, makes it look fairly chunky (in a good way)
i was going to ask for an ipod for christmas but i can easily sacrifice an ipod in replacement for a RTT heart tag WITH another round link bracelet.

thanks heaps 
you definately got me thinking 
do you think purchasing another round link bracelet is a good idea?


----------



## PinkKitty2

sugar.spice said:


> That's a great idea!
> but since its my b'day, my parents will be spending the money, and since i already have the link bracelet in medium, i was thinking of purchasing the RTT heart tag with another round link bracelet but in large and i can wear them both together, they go very well together, makes it look fairly chunky (in a good way)
> i was going to ask for an ipod for christmas but i can easily sacrifice an ipod in replacement for a RTT heart tag WITH another round link bracelet.
> 
> thanks heaps
> you definately got me thinking
> do you think purchasing another round link bracelet is a good idea?


 
Ah, I see, that got me thinking, I have always been really into music, I remember spending my xmas money on the sony walkman (portable cassette tape player) back when they first came out!  On the other hand technology is somewhat "disposable", an ipod bought today will after a few years become obselete or broken & end up being replaced.  A nice Tiffany bracelet, on the other hand, you could end up keeping and enjoying for the rest of your life....

If it was me, if I had any other music player, such as CD player or older MP3 player, I would just keep using whatever I had for as long as it held up, and go for the jewelry.  If not, I woul be likely to want a music player.

I haven't tried on the med & large link together,but what you say makes a lot of sense, to wear the larger heart tag bracelet, and the med link layered with it, I think  that could look really good.  The locl could go on either bracelet or on a chain, I move my lock around which is fun.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## fuzzycookie

i got my first piece!!!!! on Saturday  its the heart tag charm toggle necklace!!!! im so happy its my very first one and its so beautiful hope i can get moooooooore!!


----------



## fuzzycookie

i'll post the pic later because i don't have the camera


----------



## sugar.spice

fuzzycookie said:


> i got my first piece!!!!! on Saturday  its the heart tag charm toggle necklace!!!! im so happy its my very first one and its so beautiful hope i can get moooooooore!!



aww wow how exciting
my birthday is finally arriving next week.
im planning on getting the heart tag round link bracelet.
although i already have a round link bracelet but its in medium and its got a lock charm attached to it.
i think the heart tag charms are still the original classy tiffany's and nothing can replace it.

cant wait


----------



## fuzzycookie

sugar.spice said:


> aww wow how exciting
> my birthday is finally arriving next week.
> im planning on getting the heart tag round link bracelet.
> although i already have a round link bracelet but its in medium and its got a lock charm attached to it.
> i think the heart tag charms are still the original classy tiffany's and nothing can replace it.
> 
> cant wait







I totally agree! 
hey post a pic!!! i'm thinking the Elsa Peretti open heart is my next victim!!!! happy birthday!!!!artyhat:


----------



## fuzzycookie

i'll post my pic today!!!


----------



## fuzzycookie

so this is my very first piece!!! i absolutely love it...


----------



## neverenoughbags

I have the exact same necklace fuzzycookie....  Is yours silver as well?   I got my initals engraved on the heart back in 2003 when I graduated university...it was a gift.

Did yours come in that big tiffany box?  Mine came in one of those draw string pouches in a smaller box.  Weird that it's not the same... I got mine at the Tiffany's in Toronto...but maybe it was because it was a while ago....


----------



## fuzzycookie

yeah i got it like 2 weeks ago in florida at the mall at millenia in orlando post a pic i want to see yours neverenoughbags !!!! !!


----------



## fuzzycookie

Mine also came in one of those draw string pouches but in a medium blue box...i'll post a better pic ok


----------



## keli_ange

hi!!!!!!
my first tiffany!
This is my birthday present... from my bestfriends!

i'm in love with it *__*


----------



## fuzzycookie

yei!!! so pretty!!! i love it


----------



## keli_ange

May i ask you a question? Shouldn't the box be square??


----------



## Pandoraholic

keli_ange said:


> May i ask you a question? Shouldn't the box be square??


 
I've NEVER had a square box from Tiffany always been rectangle when i've bought from Melbourne Boutique and the one in Beverly Hills, USA.


----------



## keli_ange

Anorher question.. i bought a few weeks ago a necklace like the one i recieved for a friend of mine in the store  of florence,italy. The pouch gas a clip/button that closes the pouch. Mine suede pouch doesn't have it..i don't know why i have some doubt...


----------



## neverenoughbags

The only square box I've received was for those dark blue suede boxes that come with the diamond rings...We received those when we purchased our wedding bands....

As for the necklace fuzzycookie....I'll see if I can take pics tonight...


----------



## Candice0985

keli_ange said:


> Anorher question.. i bought a few weeks ago a necklace like the one i recieved for a friend of mine in the store  of florence,italy. The pouch gas a clip/button that closes the pouch. Mine suede pouch doesn't have it..i don't know why i have some doubt...




don't worry I've had both the suede bag that clips, and the drawstring bag, as well as the black suede boxes....it just varies as to what the store has in stock and the SA


----------



## neverenoughbags

i think the dark blue suede boxes only comes with things over a certain price....


----------



## Aussiegal

Pandoraholic said:


> I've NEVER had a square box from Tiffany always been rectangle when i've bought from Melbourne Boutique and the one in Beverly Hills, USA.


 Really? I bought a bracelet from the Melbourne ( Collins St) store and that came in a square box.


----------



## Candice0985

I've had suede boxes for items around 700.00, and blue boxes and suede pouches for items around 1200.00...so I guess it depends!!


----------



## keli_ange

thank you so much... another friend of mine has that necklace in a square box qith the button-pouch
Do you think i have to autenticate mine necklace or i'm just crazy? ^__^


----------



## sugar.spice

fuzzycookie said:


> I totally agree!
> hey post a pic!!! i'm thinking the Elsa Peretti open heart is my next victim!!!! happy birthday!!!!artyhat:



thanks for the birthday wish 
i will post pics soon
i got the RTT heart tag and attached it to my bracelet. (unbelievably shiny) 
i also got the ipod nano i wanted 
xo


----------



## axewoman

My fav Tiffany's piece. 18K gold heart toggle bracelet


----------



## Junkenpo

oh that's gorgeous!!   The only 18k piece I have from TCo are earrings, and my bangle is  18k/sterling... but i soo want an all 18k blingy piece like that!


----------



## fuzzycookie

pretty, pretty it looks so shiny!!


----------



## fuzzycookie

sugar.spice said:


> thanks for the birthday wish
> i will post pics soon
> i got the RTT heart tag and attached it to my bracelet. (unbelievably shiny)
> i also got the ipod nano i wanted
> xo








 oh my god! so lucky!!! 
can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## axewoman

fuzzycookie said:


> pretty, pretty it looks so shiny!!


 
I just had it polished at T&Co. It looks new again!


----------



## fuzzycookie

yei it looks new again!!

about the size of the boxes I called the Tiffany.com phone number and they told me that the location in which I've purchased the item is an authorized Tiffany & Co. retailer and it depends of the Tiffany & Co. store they may have different specification when it comes to packaging merchandise and if I would like different packing supplies, I will have to re-visit the location and they should be able to accommodate my request.

the boxes may vary so as long as you bought your jewelry in a Tiffany & Co. store you should be happy because you have an original and a beautiful piece


----------



## surfergirljen

Pandoraholic said:


> I've NEVER had a square box from Tiffany always been rectangle when i've bought from Melbourne Boutique and the one in Beverly Hills, USA.



Nope! I have lots of rectangle ones from the store...


----------



## fuzzycookie

yeah me too!! the only I have is a rectangle one!!


----------



## gabz

I've had both square and rectangle boxes from tiffanys in Canada and the us


----------



## aquablueness

axewoman said:


> My fav Tiffany's piece. 18K gold heart toggle bracelet



Very beautiful  oh my gosh, enjoy it!


----------



## axewoman

aquablueness said:


> Very beautiful  oh my gosh, enjoy it!


 
Thank you!


----------



## fuzzycookie

axewoman I have to say you  also have a beautiful cat!


----------



## axewoman

fuzzycookie said:


> axewoman I have to say you also have a beautiful cat!


 
LOL. Thanks! She is my "fur ball of joy"!


----------



## fuzzycookie

this is my heart tag toggle Tiffany & Co. silver necklace I just love it I wear it every day!! lol, the pics look so fuzzy I used a poor quality camera!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Aussiegal said:


> Really? I bought a bracelet from the Melbourne ( Collins St) store and that came in a square box.


 
Actually when i was going through my tiffany box draw- love seeing them all stacked together- lol. I noticed that I was wrong i did have a small square blue Tiffany box. I think it was from Collins Street too.


----------



## fuzzycookie

please look at my pics and tell me if i should take my necklace to the Tiffany & Co store 	
to remove the scratches because i think is kind of scratched already!!!!


----------



## gabz

Just get a silver cloth and clean it... Tiffany charges like $15 for a cleaning and it is scratched again within weeks


----------



## Megadane

Here's my collection  Funny, my Atlas necklace has wandered off somewhere and is M.I A but this is the rest of the family, with the most recent addition being  last night


----------



## fuzzycookie

thanks


----------



## fuzzycookie

Megadane i love your tiff & co collection hope you find your atlas!


----------



## clanalois

JUST added! Another Tiffany Celebration Ring, 0.41ct G VS full circle band, 2mm. The wedding band is larger at 3mm, 0.77ct G VS, also Tiffany Celebration Ring.

And my engagement ring is recently polished (BLING!), Tiffany 1.30E vvs2.

LOVE. *NEXT: aiming for the Tiffany round-brilliant with bead-set border (check it out on the website), at least 2 carats, between the 2 Celebration bands. Perhaps our 5-year anniversary, or gift to self. :-p Who needs to follow the rules?*

Just for kicks, I've attached a photo of my Aquamarine Legacy:


----------



## amy.rachele

^^absolutely stunning! I LOVE the aquamarine legacy.


----------



## fuzzycookie

wow!!! absolutely love the rings and the nails!!!!:girlwhack:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Can anyone please post modeling pics of the round tag RTT silver braclet vs the heart tag one? I can't decide  TIA!


----------



## gabz

go w the round!!! sorry i dont have pics


----------



## sugar.spice

margaritaxmix said:


> Can anyone please post modeling pics of the round tag RTT silver braclet vs the heart tag one? I can't decide  TIA!



go with the heart tag!
you'll always go back to the heart tag. its too classy to miss.
i wish i could post pics but it says my pics are too big to post 
hope you are happy with what you end up choosing 
i have the heart tag bracelet. i personally think the round one is too bold, the heart tag is more unique.
i originally bought the square 1837 lock charm on the round link bracelet but changed my mind and ended up getting the heart tag and attached it onto the bracelet.


----------



## belle_91

Maybe you fellow Tiffany and Co. admirers can help me.  I want to get a return to tiffany necklace but I dont' know which silver necklace to get meaning small, medium, x-large, etc.  because tiffany and co doesn't say how large the hearts are.  can you guys give me measurements if you own any of these pieces?  
thanks!!!


----------



## bluejinx

I will snap pictures of my collection as soon as I get around to replacing my camera which was stolen at a wedding two weeks ago. I have

All my pieces are sterling silver (not a gold girl!)
Double square pendant in sterling silver
Return to Tiffany heart tag charm in sterling silver, small on a 18 inch chain
Elsa Peretti® small Star of David pendant on a 16 inch chain
Tiffany Keys oval key pendant and 18 inch chain
Elsa Peretti® Open Wave ring
Tiffany Notes ring 
Tiffany 1837 ring titanium in midnight
Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles ring in 18k rose gold and sterling silver

And my newest additions I just got are the 
Frank Gehry® Orchid double drop earrings 
Frank Gehry® Orchid double drop pendant


----------



## nina.

Anyone have a pic of the size comparison between the mini heart tag earrings and the large?


----------



## jaygurlygurl

*most recent, up to date pic of my T&Co collection (last group shot was 1/11/09)
     -new additions: tiffany oval key 
                           tiffany notes heart earrings
                           double loving heart ring


----------



## fuzzycookie

love it your collection is awesome!


----------



## tv_addict5527

margaritaxmix said:


> Can anyone please post modeling pics of the round tag RTT silver braclet vs the heart tag one? I can't decide  TIA!



I don't have any pics, but I think you should get the heart!


----------



## FlgirlFM

This was recently given to me by my mother's friend (who no longer wants the piece).  Does anyone have any information?  It should arrive in the mail tomorrow and I am super excited!!!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ wow, now that's a gorgeous piece, i've never seen it before, i wonder how old or new is it.

Jay- nice updated collection and display , whatcha been up to lately!


----------



## Junkenpo

^^that's a beautiful piece!  i'm thinking it's the dogwood pendant? I could be wrong, you  might ask in tyler's "everything you wanted to know" thread... i'm jealous!


----------



## MERDE

Excuse the crappy photos, my camera is on the fritz and I won't be receiving my new one until Christmas. This couldn't wait haha

Cultured pearl earrings white gold





Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard studs




I lost the backing to these two pairs 





Bead earrings. My fave 





Bead bracelet





Elsa Peretti Open Heart lariat with pearl





Somerset ring, narrow


----------



## shopaholic1987

Lovely pieces. 

Has anyone got the mini bow necklace and the medium bow necklace (plain silver) for size comparisons?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Here's my small but growing Tiffany & Co. collection: *~*
Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet (Sterling Silver)
Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Pendant w/1 diamond (Size: small; Sterling Silver)






Modeling pic of the Elsa Peretti bracelet






Modeling pics of the Paloma Picasso pendant


----------



## jaygurlygurl

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

hi aqua: i've been super busy this holiday season... let me tell ya, working retail this time of the year is rough! but anywho... how are you? you must be getting busy with all the wedding planning... how exciting!

this year was def. a tiffany's xmas for my family... my bf cousin got proposed to on xmas eve and her fiance bought her the tiffany's novo ring... it is gorgeous! she also received the tiffany 1837 bar necklace from her mother's bf. her mother got the rtt heart tag drop necklace, tiffany 1837 narrow hoop earrings and the tiffany blue box bracelet from her bf. my aunty, the same lady who received the three items purchased two tiffany's gift card, one for myself and one for my other cousin... it def. was a tiffany xmas for everyone this year! i cant wait to use my g.c.. i have my eye on a few pieces already ;o)


----------



## FlgirlFM

I only have a few Tiffany pieces, but here they are...

The beads bracelet was an Ebay purchase so I have to get it authenticated, but I plan to bring it to Tiffanys this weekend.

The others are straight from the Tiffany store in Naples, FL!  The DBTY was new yesterday.  I bought the .12 and it is very cute!!!  I plan to give it to my daughter and buy myself something slightly larger in a couple of months.  I would prefer around .25-.30


----------



## larissa1127

Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings in Sterling Silver
Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant in Sterling Silver, Small
Elsa Peretti Open Heart Ring in Sterling Silver, Medium
Tiffany Beads Earrings in Sterling Silver
Tiffany Beads Graduated Necklace in Sterling Silver
Bead Bracelet in Sterling Silver
Return to Tiffany Round Tag Bracelet in Sterling Silver
Return to Tiffany Necklace in Sterling Silver
Heart Toggle Link Necklace in Sterling Silver
Snowman Charm with Tiffany Blue Enamel Finish in Sterling Silver
Snowflake Charm in Sterling Silver
Ice Skate Charm with Tiffany Blue Enamel Finish in Sterling Silver
Candy Cane Charm with Red and White enamel finish in Sterling Silver
Tiffany Blue Box Charm in Sterling Silver
Pretzel Charm in Sterling Silver
Taxicab Charm in Sterling Silver
Tiffany Signature Narrow Bangle in Sterling Silver with Enamel Finish in Pink
Paloma Picasso Multi-Pink Bead Necklace
Paloma Picasso Modern Heart Cuff in Sterling Silver
Etoile Heart Ring with Diamonds in 18K White Gold
Tiffany 1837 Ring in Sterling Silver
Tiffany Cultured Freshwater Pearl Earrings in Sterling Silver


----------



## baglici0us

I've added to my collection slightly over the past year because i was consumed by my bag obsession. These are the few pieces that caught my eye this year..

The latest, the paloma picasso zellige black resin laser cut bangle. I love it to death, i wear it with everything because i just love feeling it and wearing it! I got it for myself for xmas...






My DBY bracelet. Love it!






My little gold tiffany heart key and oval link chain
Plus my xmas present from my bf, Frank Gehry fish earrings in gold.


----------



## baglici0us

My sterling silver signature cuff..







Every woman's staple. Freshwater Pearl Stud Earrings set in silver.






My lovely amethyst Sparkler!






My first set of pearls: Paloma Picasso Freshwater Baroque Pearls. I bought the matching bracelet too (not pictured) and attach them together to create a 25 inch length necklace.. 






Thats all for 2009. Now to look forward to 2010. 
Happy New Year all..


----------



## Samanthaaa

baglici0us, I'd love to see you modelling that big sterling silver cuff, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks Samanthaa,
I'm happy to oblige...


----------



## Nutcracker

BagliciOus, your collection is fantastic, I love expecially the pearl necklace! Timeless elegance!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Wonderful!  Got the same pearl earrings....It's such a great basic to have!


----------



## honeymae1211

trying to start a collection, this is what i got from my hubby LOVE HIMM SOOO OHH MUCH!!!!


----------



## Rice Pudding

shopaholic1987 said:


> Lovely pieces.
> 
> Has anyone got the mini bow necklace and the medium bow necklace (plain silver) for size comparisons?


There were pics on page two but they aren't working anymore.

The mini size is really quite tiny. I went with the medium one 

I'm not sure if this photo will work, it belongs to the original poster from page 2.


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany Large Key w/ 24' chain SS
SS & Yellow gold heart link bracelet
Tiffany Beads necklage & bracelet:large Beads
Return to Tiffany toggle heart necklage & heart link bracelet
1837 bangles: large & small.
And I have a link charm bracelet but I do not know the name ( it has charms with 1837,T&CO,a round ball with 1837 trigangle charm with T & CO 1837 stamped on it and bar with 925)


----------



## gabz

Need to take pics
I have
Rtt round tag ss bracelet
Heart tag necklace ss
1837 earings ss
Ss bead studs
Ss bead bracelet
Key ring


----------



## shopmagnet

This is my current collection.. It consists of the Naughty and Nice Charm, Silver T & Co disk with Turquoise dot in the middle, Black Titanium Tiffany Heart Tag, Tiffany AirPlane charm, 2 small silver T & co chains, gold bracelet w/ heart tag, silver bracelet with heart, and the grand daddy of all- my Elsa Peretti Amethyst and Pearl necklace. 


--Sorry for bad quality pic, used my iphone to take it..


----------



## mrs moulds

inch37 said:


> you guys wow love all the tiffany here is some quick ones of mine..


 
Wow!!!!

I've got to start buying more!!!!

You collection is beautiful!!!


----------



## etoile_30

Well so far I've only got the RTT heart choker chain and RTT heart tag bracelet. My first two pieces; definitely the start of an addiction!

Keep going through the entire thread - you lot are so lucky


----------



## Racheylcg

Hi I'm thinking of getting a silver heart tag pendant necklace, but I'm really confused about the sizes. If anyone has one in small, can they put up a photograph of them wearing it so that I can get the idea? Thanks


----------



## Ilovepurse007

shopmagnet said:


> This is my current collection.. It consists of the Naughty and Nice Charm, Silver T & Co disk with Turquoise dot in the middle, Black Titanium Tiffany Heart Tag, Tiffany AirPlane charm, 2 small silver T & co chains, gold bracelet w/ heart tag, silver bracelet with heart, and the grand daddy of all- my Elsa Peretti Amethyst and Pearl necklace.
> 
> 
> --Sorry for bad quality pic, used my iphone to take it..


ea

love ur pearl necklace, gorgeous


----------



## S52Commander

Wow, When I saw this ... my thought was, i can't list that! but I'll try & list recent's. It's kinda sad, no one bought these, but myself. Maybe one day I'll have some that have sentimental values.
Hearts are my thing, so that's why Tiffany gets my frequents.
heart tag bracelet & necklace in gold
heart clasp bracelet in gold
heart tag (med) inscribed in gold
heart locket (large) in gold
heart puff in gold
oyster (of course- gold)
camera (same)
1837 lock charm in silver
heart earrings (gold & silver)
^same collection: bracelet,ring {only avail- in silver  }
bow earrings (only avail- in silver; i'd totally get 'em in gold)
Oval (large) key in gold
Fleur de Lis key(large- not in advertisement yet) in silver (unfortunately)

(of course- chains in sil,gd, & plat -in varying styles/sizes etc... but everyone needs these, so they're not worth mentioning!)

I'm thinking of adding the gold anchor, gd crown charm & if they make it the large fleur de lis in gold to the collection, I'm debating a watch.. I dislike the thought of stainless steel.. Does anyone have a SSteel watch from them? Do you like it?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful purchases Ladies!! 

I was wondering if any of you ladies owned this necklace and had pictures of you wearing it - I'm debating on purchasing it soon.....Thank you


----------



## shopbaby

is it the SS Diamond by yard and how much carate is it??


----------



## Ashaaazim1

Hey does any one  have the Tiffany Etoile four- row ring in the pave platinum ?? I think im in love with it but I'd like to see how it looks on the finger.. ( i'll take pics of the three or five rows as well   thanks


----------



## Sabine

guys this is an show your collection topic!


----------



## shopbaby

*jennifer* said:


> my silver collection is pretty much 100% elsa peretti:
> -open heart necklace (my very first piece)
> -teardrop earrings
> -teardrop ring
> -teardrop pendant
> -starfish pendant
> -diamonds-by-the-yard necklace
> -"h" alphabet pendant
> -platinum band with diamond
> -love knot bracelet
> 
> i just figured out how to take better macro pictures on my camera of my beloved diamond studs (from elsa peretti diamonds-by-the-yard) so please indulge me.




is your DBTY made of platinum or silver? do you know what carat size is it?


----------



## shopbaby

.pursefiend. said:


> i have this necklace and i absolutely love it! pictures don't do it any justice
> brb with my collection




is this DBTY made of silver?? could you tell me what carat size is the diamond of this one? thank you!


----------



## madeofdreams

decided that I needed a perk me up after a long and tough week of work (I have a bal bag on the way but... it's still on the way so well, hmm like I said, I needed a perk me up). Decided on a couple of items and very slyly asked DH if he thinks his dear wife deserves a vday gift this year 

Well, he said yes (like seriously, what else could he say??) and that's enough for me to ring my SA up and say, "I'm comin'!!" 

Without further adieu....








Presenting... the open heart in jade (DH's present) + mini mini elsa starfish


----------



## madeofdreams

Some of the tiffany items I have that I was able to dig out from my cupboard... hope you guys like them as much as I do 





Not featured (haven't had time to collect everything from my mom's place): 
- Tiffany "T" pen
- Big elsa starfish brooch
- Frank Gehry fish necklace
- Somerset mesh ring 
- Paloma Picasso single heart necklace 
- 1837 white gold w diamond necklace


----------



## Rory&Jess

Alright ladies SA! coming through looking for some insight and opinions! I've been doing quite a bit of research and have very specific taste.  I'm partial to simple, yet very elegant jewelry which eventually lead me to Tiffany.  Pittsburgh is getting HAMMERED with Snow so I haven't ventured out much over the last week, and didn't make it to a actual Tiffany store.  I've been looking online and am trying to get a gauge on size.

Whatever I decide to purchase will be Jess's first Tiffany piece so I want to make the right choice.  What is the size difference between the small and the medium in the heart pendants or in my case lockets?  I can't get a gauge on actual size and it's driving me crazy. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-t&cid=287465&selectedsku=22150375&fromgrid=1

I'm between the small and the medium above. As well as

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+9-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I only brought the small key back in to the mix after seeing it posted on someone a few pages back.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+578594-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

The above is also in the mix.  I was ready to order the key but worry it's going to look huge at almost 2 inches long.  She's 5'4 and I don't want it to scream LOOK AT ME all the time.  I want her to be able to wear whatever I purchase all the time.  Classic, simple and elegant is what I'm looking for and if I weren't in the midst of paying off student loans left and right I'd be going more extravagant because our 8 year anniversary is quickly approaching.  I should be buying a ring! hopefully next year.

Anyway sorry for all the questions but I need some Tiffany expertise.  My name is Rory by the way.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rory&Jess

Alright 180 after reading Tyler Durden's Tiffany insider thread.  I'm just going to pick up http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+4-c+288187-r+101297648-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I wanted something from Gehry's orchid collection because it'es easily my favorite flower and most of the pieces are beautiful but I don't want a 16 inch chain. Anyway I'll still probably lurk around and inquire about things for future jewelry ideas etc.  The site has been great for information, so even tho I haven't received a response.  Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Candice0985

Rory, I wish I could help but I dont know the sizes of these pendants! but out of the 3 you listed I like the heart locket the best I think its beautiful, especially on an 18 or 20 inch chain it'll be very wearable. I've seen the heart locket in stores and its a nice size without being over whelming. my sister is 5'2 and could wear it without overwhelming her no problem


----------



## Rory&Jess

Yea I also really like the heart locket.  I'm ridiculously indecisive in this regard so I'm still trying to make a decision.  I just need to order by 11:59 pm tomorrow to ensure it gets there by Valentine's Day.

I'm between the locket and this now

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I just wish I could figure out the size difference between the small and the medium.  Do you remember which you saw in the store?  Pittsburgh is on lockdown and the only Mall with a Tiffany's closed at 5 this evening because of the weather.


----------



## Candice0985

the small is about the size of a quarter i think and the medium is the size of a toonie, i'm canadian so i don't know if yo know what a toonie is!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Rory, what you can do is call the tiffany customer service line and ask the dimensions? that would solve all your problems then you can just order with the customer service rep or online once you have your answer!


----------



## 'ladolcevita'

I just got my first Tiffany bracelet


----------



## etoile_30

'ladolcevita' said:


> I just got my first Tiffany bracelet



Classic piece, very nice 

(It was my first too!)


----------



## Megadane

Latest addition is the Tiffany Novo band..DF surprised me at Christmas bless his heart.


----------



## elle tee

Rory&Jess said:


> Alright 180 after reading Tyler Durden's Tiffany insider thread.  I'm just going to pick up http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+4-c+288187-r+101297648-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I wanted something from Gehry's orchid collection because it'es easily my favorite flower and most of the pieces are beautiful but I don't want a 16 inch chain. Anyway I'll still probably lurk around and inquire about things for future jewelry ideas etc.  The site has been great for information, so even tho I haven't received a response.  Thanks for all the great info.



If you really love the Orchid pendant, you should get that!  It's very easy to have a chain lengthened/shortened to suit your preference.  For a sterling silver piece it would cost around $20 to add two inches to the chain.  If you don't have a store near you, your online order will come with a form for you to request something like that.  You fill out the form and ship the item back to Tiffany's, then they send it back to you.  HTH!


----------



## 'ladolcevita'

etoile_30 said:


> Classic piece, very nice
> 
> (It was my first too!)


 
Thanks  I guess it won't be the last


----------



## snowypouf

greatly in need of polishing!


----------



## snowypouf

cont'd


----------



## NoSnowHere

*Lovely! *


'ladolcevita' said:


> I just got my first Tiffany bracelet


----------



## Racheylcg

So far I only have the silver RTT medium heart tag necklace (which I love and wear every day) but next on my list is the RTT silver heart tag bracelet and the oval RTT silver tag ring. Also I'd like a key-maybe the enamel heart one or the silver oval one  You guys all have such amazing collections they must have taken years to build up


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi  please could someone help me?does anyone know the website address for the authentic tiffanys in the UK?


----------



## snowypouf

http://uk.tiffany.com/


----------



## peace43

xblackxstarx said:


> hi  please could someone help me?does anyone know the website address for the authentic tiffanys in the UK?



www.tiffany.com

after the webpage comes up, you'll see a choice: United States, United Kingdom, etc. - then click on UK


----------



## naru177

why get tiffany's if you can get this beauty


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ gorgeous ring, but why would you come into a tiffany & co thread and disparage our choices? 

Plus, I like t&co designs, whether it's for silver, gold, platinum, housewares, or diamonds.


----------



## NoSnowHere

*You chose to join tpf to post this? If you look even a little bit harder, there are other threads to post "beauties" such as that in. *


naru177 said:


> why get tiffany's if you can get this beauty


----------



## ReRe

Not the best way to start off.  THere are plenty of threads to post engagement rings from any source.


----------



## shopbaby

here are my recent two collections from Tiffany.
mini mini starfish in sternling silver and 18k yellow gold 0.08 carat DBTY


----------



## jellyv

.


----------



## 'ladolcevita'

NoSnowHere said:


> *Lovely! *


 
Thanks 

I got a necklace for my birthday on monday  :


----------



## merekat703

I have too much to photo it all!

So far I have:
RTTT heart bracelet
RTTT Heart lock charm
1837 Bangle
1837 ring
Ball beaded bracelet
heart charm toggle necklace
small round notes necklace
pierced heart necklace
enamal Tiffany box charm 
RTTT round tag key ring
 and it will contuine to grow!!


----------



## Bond7Girl

I have this gorgeous silver Tiffany bracelet but I have no idea what it's called (as they don't seem to offer these online). It's not one of their charm bracelets as I tried them all on before the sales person mysteriously disappeared behind the door and came back with this one.


----------



## bonjouramber

Does anyone have a picture of the mini heart shaped tag earnings and the regular sized ones on?
I really want to get them but I don't know which size is best.
Thanks.


----------



## dianad_723

Do they still sell the mini mini starfish? I can only find the mini starfish online... but I would like the mini mini.
TIA!


----------



## nina.

bonjouramber said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the mini heart shaped tag earnings and the regular sized ones on?
> I really want to get them but I don't know which size is best.
> Thanks.


 
I have the mini's which are big enough for my small sized ears. I called customer service once and they said the larger tag earrings were discontinued??


----------



## :fashionista:

Hello everyone
Does anybody here own Atlas Watch Lock Charm:?:

If somebody has it, I need your help...!
If I wear it with bracelet, is it user-friendly or do you often find yourself getting it in your way?
If you wear it with necklace, does it feel too heavy?

Overall how do you like it? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## canyongirl

shopbaby ~ great choices!!!  I'm a tad bit jealous!  :greengrin:


----------



## mulberry-mad

hi, can anyone help, does tiffany & co sell gold plated jewellery, there is a return to tiffany gold plated bracelet which looks really dodgy which has £235 upto now in bids, just wondered if they ever sold gold plate items?


----------



## Squids

Here's my small collection.  I don't know the official names of any of the items and I'm a terrible photographer so good luck making any of it out!

1st pic:  4 silver bangle bracelets.  The one on the top right is shaped like a snake.  Chain link bracelet with my initials engraved on it.  Silver cuff bracelet that was my grandmothers.  Stud earrings.  Cow jumping over the moon bookmark (why make this?).  Mysterious tiny foldable mirror.  Great if I want to look at a small portion of my face I guess...

2nd pic:  Incredibly blurry photo of a silver candy dish and one of a dozen wine glasses (I figured one would suffice for the pic.  Plus I didn't feel like getting them all out/probably breaking one in a photo attempt).  This was the best of the half dozen pictures I took of these.  Both items were wedding gifts.

Edit - mulberry-mad:  a quick search of Tiffany.com for 'gold plated' only brings up one item -  a pen.  I'd steer clear if I were you.


----------



## madeofdreams

dianad_723 said:


> Do they still sell the mini mini starfish? I can only find the mini starfish online... but I would like the mini mini.
> TIA!



Yes they certainly do - I just got mine last month from my local boutique


----------



## jennums

Here is my collection... I'm super sensitive to metal, so I've mostly been buying items that come on silk cords or black twist cords..  It's a small collection, but I love it just the same.


----------



## merekat703

My collection! 

All sterling silver.
RTT heart charm bracelet
RTT circle bracelet
RTT round key ring
Enamal box charm
RTT heart lock charm
Ball bracelet
Toggle necklace
Stencil heart necklace
1837 thin bangle 
1837 medium ring
Small notes necklace


----------



## aquablueness

jennums said:


> Here is my collection... I'm super sensitive to metal, so I've mostly been buying items that come on silk cords or black twist cords..  It's a small collection, but I love it just the same.



I love your collection of silk cords or black twist cords - glad Tiffany can still make it work for you. Small or big, it's still a collection.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lovely, classic pieces. 





merekat703 said:


> My collection!
> 
> All sterling silver.
> RTT heart charm bracelet
> RTT circle bracelet
> RTT round key ring
> Enamal box charm
> RTT heart lock charm
> Ball bracelet
> Toggle necklace
> Stencil heart necklace
> 1837 thin bangle
> 1837 medium ring
> Small notes necklace


----------



## me&momo

i can't remember if i posted here or not...
but here's my contribution:




pic taken from my blog:
http://misssqueenie.blogspot.com/2009/11/giveaway-winners-how-to.html


----------



## gabz

me&momo where can i buy the hagerty silver clean in Canada? i got the rag at Holts but I need the solution. thanks


----------



## Voodoo

jennums said:


> Here is my collection... I'm super sensitive to metal, so I've mostly been buying items that come on silk cords or black twist cords.. It's a small collection, but I love it just the same.


 
Lovely collection!


----------



## shopbaby

canyongirl said:


> shopbaby ~ great choices!!!  I'm a tad bit jealous!  :greengrin:




thank you!!!


----------



## e.le

> mulberry-mad,
> 
> hi, can anyone help, does tiffany & co sell gold plated jewellery, there is a return to tiffany gold plated bracelet which looks really dodgy which has £235 upto now in bids, just wondered if they ever sold gold plate items?



Hi mulberry-mad, I work at Tiffany & Co, and for as I know, Tiffany does NOT have any jewelry that is gold plated. They only use sterling silver, 18kt Yellow and White Gold, and also platinum. The bracelet that is running for £235 , is most likely not an authentic piece from Tiffany's. Check out the Tiffany.com website if you gotta, all their gold bracelets are pretty much 1000 USD +


----------



## e.le

Hey Gabz, you can get any of that Hagerty Jewelry Clean at any Holt Renfrew that carries Tiffany's. But just remember, jewelry cleaner is jewelry cleaner, they all work the same whether it's branded Ben Moss, Tiffany's or even Haggerty


----------



## Ilovepurse007

me&momo said:


> i can't remember if i posted here or not...
> but here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic taken from my blog:
> http://misssqueenie.blogspot.com/2009/11/giveaway-winners-how-to.html


 
love ur collection, especially the silver bow necklace


----------



## theprovocateur

me&momo said:


> i can't remember if i posted here or not...
> but here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic taken from my blog:
> http://misssqueenie.blogspot.com/2009/11/giveaway-winners-how-to.html



I also adore this silver bow necklace, could you please tell me what is the size(dimensions) of the bow?


----------



## soccerfan123

merekat703 said:


> My collection!
> 
> All sterling silver.
> RTT heart charm bracelet
> RTT circle bracelet
> RTT round key ring
> Enamal box charm
> RTT heart lock charm
> Ball bracelet
> Toggle necklace
> Stencil heart necklace
> 1837 thin bangle
> 1837 medium ring
> Small notes necklace




i was wondering what the weight of the ball bracelet feels like? is it heavy or light? thank you


----------



## +stePHANie+

here is my small collection: http://www.flickr.com/photos/23821032@N08/4527503246/in/set-72157623872851616/

bracelet with small RTT heart tag and S lock
RTT heart tag necklace
1837 narrow ring


----------



## merekat703

soccerfan123 said:


> i was wondering what the weight of the ball bracelet feels like? is it heavy or light? thank you


 

Its actually quite light because the balls are hollow but they do not dent. I love it!!


----------



## soccerfan123

great thank you!


----------



## Racheylcg

Does anyone have a model pic of the Notes Bar pendant in Silver? The horizontal one that says Tiffany & Co? I wanted to see the size and where it hangs to. I was looking at the silver one but obviously a picture of the gold one would be just as helpful  Thank you


----------



## Kilanna

Hi Guys

Got my 1st piece of Tiffany & Co












iphone pictures 

It's the Paloma's Tenderness Heart Pendant - £140.

On another note the CS in the Uk for mail order was great as the £5.00 covers nextday SD before 1pm so I order on Wed night and had it for Friday!

Kilanna


----------



## MrsTGreen

Here is my little collection displayed on my Tiffany scarf: RTT circle tag brac, RTT oval tag necklace, key necklace, PP cross necklace, 1837 circle necklace, 1837 square ring, 1837 med cuff, and Tiffany charm bracelet.
www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## Candice0985

does anyone have pics of stacked sugar stack rings?
TIA!!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Here are some of my Tiffany pieces.... my camera battery ran out, so it's not complete!

http://s757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/neverenoughbags/Tiffany/


----------



## darkangel07760

I have...
A RTT oval tag choker, a somerset bangle, a small elsa peretti heart with chain, an elsa peretti open heart ring, a heart lock charm with "sister" on it, a round lock charm with the notes on it, and an 1837 ring.  
I hope I described those correctly!  Hehe I was trying to do it strictly from memory...


----------



## darkangel07760

Kilanna said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my 1st piece of Tiffany & Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iphone pictures
> 
> It's the Paloma's Tenderness Heart Pendant - £140.
> 
> On another note the CS in the Uk for mail order was great as the £5.00 covers nextday SD before 1pm so I order on Wed night and had it for Friday!
> 
> Kilanna


 
Very pretty!  Congrats on your first piece!  I think you chose well!


----------



## brownsugar28

some of my tiffany items from my dbf  
elsa peretti open heart bracelet
tiffany notes necklace
return to tiffany ring


----------



## sassc

Here is my collection.  I only have the silver pieces, but I love my tiffany things!
Necklaces:
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/tiffany c/tiffyurmripkabaubles013.jpg
Bracelets, earrings, and 1 ring:
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/tiffany c/tiffyurmripkabaubles014.jpg
Family pictures:
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/tiffany c/tiffyurmripkabaubles011.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/tiffany c/tiffyurmripkabaubles015.jpg


----------



## CashmereFiend

brownsugar28 said:


> some of my tiffany items from my dbf
> elsa peretti open heart bracelet
> tiffany notes necklace
> return to tiffany ring


 
LOVE your open heart bracelet! I was considering the same bracelet in gold, and your pic has convinced me to purchase. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NurseAnn

It has been a year since I started shopping and Tiffany's. Here's an updated picture of my collection.


----------



## borbanaicha

my very small but growing collection:


----------



## brownsugar28

CashmereFiend said:


> LOVE your open heart bracelet! I was considering the same bracelet in gold, and your pic has convinced me to purchase. Thanks for posting!


 you're welcome
it's my everyday bracelet... and for some reason it stays shiny and doesn't become as tarnished as the others! hopefully it's the same with the gold


----------



## ShoppingIsLove1

I got my first Tiffany item yesterday. It is a Tiffany Notes large heart charm on an 18 inch chain


----------



## Yolandaaaaa

Everyone's collections are so pretty!

I'm about to start mine but I want to know about how big is the "small" Elsa Peretti open heart?

*http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+2-c+563631-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+*

If I think it's too small, I'll just buy one of the keys... and I'll be sure to post whatever I get here.


----------



## ducky112

My boyfriend and my rings! His is the titanium one.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Lovely *ducky112* My SO and I have the same matching pair.. except his is the galaxy titanium, not the midnight! Wish mine still looked as shiny and new as yours though hehehe


----------



## sniderms

i have this piece to and love it!!! have been wearing it for 3 years straight




keli_ange said:


> hi!!!!!!
> my first tiffany!
> This is my birthday present... from my bestfriends!
> 
> i'm in love with it *__*


----------



## Bagladee

I don't have any "current" pieces, but I do have two pair of beautiful vintage earrings. Elsa Peretti open heart and Paloma Picasso scribble. Both are 18k yellow gold and from the mid 80's.


----------



## canyongirl

The newest addition to my Tiffany collection.  Paloma's Dove Charm in Sterling.


----------



## Xiriah

This is my first time posting here and I just wanted to show pics of my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Crown of Hearts pendant with a diamond. I noticed no one's posted pics of this piece yet, so I hope this helps someone who's thinking of purchasing it. I thought about which piece I wanted to buy for awhile and checked out everyone's collection pics and also went in store. I settled on this one. (I hope the pics post.)


----------



## merekat703

New addition to my collection is the M disc pendant!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Xiriah said:


> This is my first time posting here and I just wanted to show pics of my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Crown of Hearts pendant with a diamond. I noticed no one's posted pics of this piece yet, so I hope this helps someone who's thinking of purchasing it. I thought about which piece I wanted to buy for awhile and checked out everyone's collection pics and also went in store. I settled on this one. (I hope the pics post.)



This is GORGEOUS! I've been thinking of both the pendant and the post earrings, and I'm much more serious now that I've seen your pics. It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Xiriah

CashmereFiend said:


> This is GORGEOUS! I've been thinking of both the pendant and the post earrings, and I'm much more serious now that I've seen your pics. It's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks! I was kinda wanting a small open heart at first, but decided on this one because of the diamond, plus, I wanted something a little different. But I probably will end up getting an open heart later too.


----------



## pinkboopy25

Racheylcg said:


> Does anyone have a model pic of the Notes Bar pendant in Silver? The horizontal one that says Tiffany & Co? I wanted to see the size and where it hangs to. I was looking at the silver one but obviously a picture of the gold one would be just as helpful  Thank you


 
Here is a photo of my Notes Bar pendant in gold, I'm 5'2 and small boned, so hope this gives you an idea of where it hangs to  I love it cause the clasp always sits at the back, hate having to adjust chains all the time hehe


----------



## pinkboopy25

ducky112 said:


> My boyfriend and my rings! His is the titanium one.


 

Love this!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

chynxi_a said:


> My bf recently bought me a heart wire ring for my birthday and its already turned slightly yellow  I don't know why, is it contact from hand cream or hand wash? Or something else?


 
Bring it back to Tiffanys.  My friend had something happen to her heart lock, and since it was under a year, they cleaned it for her for free.


----------



## merekat703

Is the 1inch and 1.25 inch keys to small or do they make a good necklace?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

merekat703 said:


> Is the 1inch and 1.25 inch keys to small or do they make a good necklace?


 
I think both are ok- they are small, but they are bigger than the small Elsa Peretti Heart.  I think they are a good size.  I want the heart key in rose gold.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Candice0985

merekat703 said:


> Is the 1inch and 1.25 inch keys to small or do they make a good necklace?


 I have the small rose gold oval key,its great for shorter lengths I wear it on an 18 inch RG chain and its perfect.


----------



## trustlove

merekat703 said:


> Is the 1inch and 1.25 inch keys to small or do they make a good necklace?



I have a 2.5 inch key http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+17-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ and think it's a perfect size. Let me know if you would like me to upload a pic.


----------



## neverenoughbags

trustlove said:


> I have a 2.5 inch key http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+17-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ and think it's a perfect size. Let me know if you would like me to upload a pic.


 
I have this same key and wear it on a longer oval link chain.  It's a good size for long necklaces.

How do you wear yours trustlove?


----------



## etoile_30

I'd love to see anyone with a picture of a 2.5 inch key worn on a 16 or 18 inch chain! I see them worn long, wonder what they look like worn shorter! 

I'm also in love with the sterling silver fleur-de-lis 2.25 inch key, but have yet to see anyone with it! Come on ladies, make my day!


----------



## neverenoughbags

Ok... I will try to remember to take a picture of it when I get home.... :o)


----------



## trustlove

neverenoughbags said:


> I have this same key and wear it on a longer oval link chain.  It's a good size for long necklaces.
> 
> How do you wear yours trustlove?



I wear it on 16 inch chain. I'll try to post a pic today if not tomorrow.


----------



## trustlove

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## neverenoughbags

It looks really nice short!  I think I will use my long oval chain and just clip the clasp on one of the ovals to make it shorter.   I love the look!


----------



## skyqueen

^^Great idea...love this chain with the key!


----------



## karo

My new Diamonds by the Yard Necklace


----------



## Candice0985

karo- its beautiful, is it sterling or platinum? what the the specs?


----------



## pixiejenna

trustlove said:


> Here are a couple of pics.




If you don't mind my asking what is the length of the necklace? I want to get this key but I can't decide if I want a short or a long chain.


----------



## trustlove

pixiejenna said:


> If you don't mind my asking what is the length of the necklace? I want to get this key but I can't decide if I want a short or a long chain.


 
Np. It's on a 16 inch chain. IMO I think it's a perfect length chain, any longer and part of the key would be under my shirt, and that for lower cut shirts.


----------



## karo

Candice0985 said:


> karo- its beautiful, is it sterling or platinum? what the the specs?


Thanks Candice  It's silver, but I have no idea about the specs, I will have to find the card I got when I bought it.


----------



## neverenoughbags

trustlove said:


> Np. It's on a 16 inch chain. IMO I think it's a perfect length chain, any longer and part of the key would be under my shirt, and that for lower cut shirts.




I agree.  I have an 18 inch chain and it's too long with the key.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Trustlove and Neverenoughbags!


----------



## Bond7Girl

My Tiffany's wedding band by Elsa Peretti  - alone and then with my VC&A engagement ring


----------



## Samia

^ Beautiful *Bond7Girl*!!

My collection


----------



## neverenoughbags

i love your notes necklace!  Any modelling pics?


----------



## Samia

neverenoughbags said:


> i love your notes necklace! Any modelling pics?


 Thanks! will try to post once I get home.


----------



## WanShin

Hi everyone. Here's the only Tiffany & Co piece that I have. A 'Return to Tiffany' sterling silver bracelet. It's difficult to find bracelets that actually fit because I have a 5" wrist circumference.


----------



## lovesparkles

I know these aren't jewelry, but they are Tiffany.


----------



## neverenoughbags

lovesparkles said:


> I know these aren't jewelry, but they are Tiffany.


 
very cute!


----------



## lovedove

Hello all,
I'm kinda new here, I have a question about the Diamonds by the Yard necklace.
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...-t&cid=288187&selectedsku=24944395&fromgrid=1

I noticed there are two sizes, 0.03 and 0.05.  Does anyone have a real life picture so I could compare?  Do you think it would be worth it to go with the bigger one?


----------



## canyongirl

lovedove ~ there's a thread w/pics of DBTY necklaces.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace-566582.html.  I posted a pic of my 3 stone .09 carats (each station is .03 carats).  That might help you get an idea of sizing for the single stone necklace.


----------



## hn_tee

NurseAnn said:


> It has been a year since I started shopping and Tiffany's. Here's an updated picture of my collection.


 

Hey NurseAnn,

I have the same figure eight necklace too! But since I don't wear it so much, thinking of selling it off. I cant wait to post my Tiffany items on this thread too. Will upload the pics soon!


----------



## lovedove

canyongirl said:


> lovedove ~ there's a thread w/pics of DBTY necklaces.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/show-your-tiffany-dbty-necklace-566582.html.  I posted a pic of my 3 stone .09 carats (each station is .03 carats).  That might help you get an idea of sizing for the single stone necklace.



thanks for redirecting me, i didn't realize there was a thread dedicated to the DBTY.  i love your necklace!


----------



## canyongirl

^ You're welcome.  The DBTY necklaces are all fantastic!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

hn_tee said:


> Hey NurseAnn,
> 
> I have the same figure eight necklace too! But since I don't wear it so much, thinking of selling it off. I cant wait to post my Tiffany items on this thread too. Will upload the pics soon!


 
I used to love it but now it definately is the one that's seen the least use.  I don't really like how the double chains get all twisted.  Still, it's a very different design for Tiffany's and that's why I keep it.


----------



## leelee89

Does anyone buy Yellow Gold at Tiffany or am I the only one???


----------



## Bri 333

Does anyone have the Jean Schlumberger Four Leaves ring?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?sku=GRP00206


----------



## hn_tee

:cry:





NurseAnn said:


> I used to love it but now it definately is the one that's seen the least use. I don't really like how the double chains get all twisted. Still, it's a very different design for Tiffany's and that's why I keep it.


 

*nurseAnn, *

*yup I've only worn it twice since I bought it! I've been trying to sell it but I guess I might end up keeping it as well. *

*Too lazy to upload pics of my babies. Here they are :*

*1) RTT Round tag silver bracelet*
*2) 1837 Concave silver necklace*
*3) Figure-eight double chain silver necklace*
*4) 1837 Square ring silver*
*5) RTT round drop earrings silver*
*6) RTT small heart necklace (bday present from DH, LOST IT!) :cry:*
*7) RTT Heart lock charm (Came off unknowingly from my bracelet) :cry:*
*8) Letter H lock charm (Came off unknowingly from my bracelet) :cry:*
*9) Notes heart tag medium necklace silver (bday present from DH again) *
*10) Titanium heart tag RTT charm bracelet (just bought it last week) *
*11) Titanium 1837 concave ring (DH's wedding band)*

*last but not least my favourite *

*12) Classic 6-prong round diamond .23 carat on platinnum (engagement ring from DH) *


----------



## lipton

At the moment I have just the one Tiffany piece. Bought back in March at the 5th Ave. store in New York. I wanted something with that address on it (you never know how many chances you get to buy something at THE Tiffany store) however I know too many people with the tag bracelets and necklaces. Then I saw this baby so pretty and delicate, with the 5th Ave. address on it and a tiny 0.02 carat diamond. It was perfect 
The Tiffany & Co. Envelope Charm on a 16in chain.













I'm lusting after the silver fleur de lis key now...


----------



## merekat703

Cute ! ^^


----------



## 209Mason

Thanks for posting this... stumbled across this site via a google search.  I'm a dude here searching for a birthday present for my wife.  I'm strongly considering this.  Trying to decide now between the envelope charm/chain below and the heart filigree seen in the link here:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+filigree&search=1

I was wondering about how big the envelope is.  Thanks very much in advance for your help!



lipton said:


>


----------



## Candice0985

209Mason: i have this envelope charm as well its approximately 3/4 of an inch wide and 1/2 an inch or less in height, its very pretty and delicate. another thing is that this charm fits onto a bracelet or you can wear it on a necklace. its very versatile


----------



## 209Mason

Candice0985 said:


> 209Mason: i have this envelope charm as well its approximately 3/4 of an inch wide and 1/2 an inch or less in height, its very pretty and delicate. another thing is that this charm fits onto a bracelet or you can wear it on a necklace. its very versatile


 
Candice,

Thanks very much for the size info... much appreciated.  It's a little smaller than I thought... I think I'm going to go with the other option for now (not that I can go wrong either way).  I also appreciate the extra info... knowing that the envelope will work on a bracelet will give me a jump on Christmas putting together a bracelet/charm set!

I'll post pics when it comes in.  Thanks again!


----------



## Candice0985

no prob


----------



## merekat703

Both are good choices. I love the envelope thou! Gift idea for the DH


----------



## pinkboopy25

leelee89 said:


> Does anyone buy Yellow Gold at Tiffany or am I the only one???


 
I buy yellow gold from Tiffany. I'm not a silver wearer so I have to pay the extra to get the yellow gold version, but the quality is there so I don't mind


----------



## AntiqueShopper

pinkboopy25 said:


> I buy yellow gold from Tiffany. I'm not a silver wearer so I have to pay the extra to get the yellow gold version, but the quality is there so I don't mind


 
I buy both from Tiffany.  It all depends on the item.  Most of my classic pieces (e.g. floating heart, loving heart, starfish, etc.) are in gold.  I bought many return to tiffany items and big bold pieces in silver.  If I could afford it in gold, then I usually go that route.


----------



## terebina786

I just got the small yellow gold oval key from Tiffany.. I liked it better than the white gold and sterling silver one... but then I'm more into yellow gold right now.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

new additions*


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I love that last picture.  The piece is awesome!


----------



## Cates

canyongirl said:


> The newest addition to my Tiffany collection.  Paloma's Dove Charm in Sterling.




LOVE this!  I've recently been lusting over this necklace!


----------



## abs914

I was cleaning out my desk today and found my stash of Tiffany jewelry that I haven't worn in years.  I have the RTT necklace, heart tag bracelet, venitian link bracelet, folded heart necklace and a few other necklaces I'm not sure the names of (all silver).  I've never sold anything on Ebay before but while looking at the jewelry I thought I should maybe give it a try.  Think it's worth it to pay for everything to get cleaned at Tiffany's (some of the pieces are like verging on black lol) and attempt to get some cash back for them?  I'm just not sure if people buy Tiffs on auction sites.  TIA!


----------



## einseine

I want to have the shopping bag charm or sport car!


----------



## JennyS315

Xiriah said:


> This is my first time posting here and I just wanted to show pics of my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Crown of Hearts pendant with a diamond. I noticed no one's posted pics of this piece yet, so I hope this helps someone who's thinking of purchasing it. I thought about which piece I wanted to buy for awhile and checked out everyone's collection pics and also went in store. I settled on this one. (I hope the pics post.)



I have this necklace as well and love it. My BF actually picked it out himself with no prompting by me, too.


----------



## fiver

Just want to say thanks everyone for posting all the great pics, it's been a great big huge help for a clueless guy like me trying to pick a birthday present. 

I got the butterfly pendant and it's very shiny and cute. I know the chain might be a lil too small for my gf but Tiffany said they can make it longer if we send it back.

It didn't come with a 'care card' though - is that normal? It's from tiffany uk.


----------



## lovedove

einseine said:


> I want to have the shopping bag charm or sport car!


  I love your DBTY necklace.  Is that a cupid charm on the bracelet?


----------



## merekat703

abs914 said:


> I was cleaning out my desk today and found my stash of Tiffany jewelry that I haven't worn in years. I have the RTT necklace, heart tag bracelet, venitian link bracelet, folded heart necklace and a few other necklaces I'm not sure the names of (all silver). I've never sold anything on Ebay before but while looking at the jewelry I thought I should maybe give it a try. Think it's worth it to pay for everything to get cleaned at Tiffany's (some of the pieces are like verging on black lol) and attempt to get some cash back for them? I'm just not sure if people buy Tiffs on auction sites. TIA!


 

Just get a polish cloth and clean them your self because Tiffanys charges per piece. I buy Tiffany on ebay quite a bit, don't expect to get what you paid for it, it usually goes for alot cheaper but if you don't wear them you might as well get some money! To bad we don't live closer, I'd love to see the pieces!


----------



## ltb

Bond7Girl said:


> My Tiffany's wedding band by Elsa Peretti  - alone and then with my VC&A engagement ring


love it! what do y'all think of the zellige pendant? silver or gold? found out today that if you buy the black corded one it can not be removed....


----------



## einseine

lovedove said:


> I love your DBTY necklace. Is that a cupid charm on the bracelet?


 
Yes! It's a cupid charm.

He is very cute, but a bit heavy...


----------



## einseine

einseine said:


> I want to have the shopping bag charm or sport car!


 
I have this old watch, too.


----------



## daluu

fiver said:


> Just want to say thanks everyone for posting all the great pics, it's been a great big huge help for a clueless guy like me trying to pick a birthday present.
> 
> I got the butterfly pendant and it's very shiny and cute. I know the chain might be a lil too small for my gf but Tiffany said they can make it longer if we send it back.
> 
> It didn't come with a 'care card' though - is that normal? It's from tiffany uk.



that is normal. great job. it's super cute.


----------



## Pandora 15

Hi ladies,

Does anyone have a modeling pic of a sm RTT heart tag necklace? I looked through all of these posts and could not find one . Any help would be great!!!


----------



## simp

leelee89 said:


> Does anyone buy Yellow Gold at Tiffany or am I the only one???



I started eyeing more gold instead of silver. Tiffany has more selection of gold pieces and i think they will add on more for gold to platinum. These days i hope to collect more gold and platinum as i think they are easier to maintain .


----------



## borbanaicha

just got these two items yesterday, I'm in love!!!


----------



## howardu09

TCO sterling bead bracelets. One for my little cousin's high school graduation and one for my older sister's bday.


----------



## LouisLVer

Does anyone have the 1837 Interlocking circles larait with 3 circles?


----------



## Cheryl

borbanaicha said:


> just got these two items yesterday, I'm in love!!!



Beautiful! Are these yellow gold?


----------



## hn_tee

simp said:


> I started eyeing more gold instead of silver. Tiffany has more selection of gold pieces and i think they will add on more for gold to platinum. These days i hope to collect more gold and platinum as i think they are easier to maintain .


 

Yes,yes...I'm aiming for the small gold RTT heart tag necklace...Ooh wouldnt it be so pretty ard my neck LOL. Does anyone hv a pic of the small RTT Heart necklace? I wanna see how it'd look like on me. I'm 5ft 4.


----------



## lovedove

What size is your bean necklace?  Online I see sizes 9, 12 and 14mm.  I have the figure eight necklace, so this picture is nice to compare sizing.  Thanks.



NurseAnn said:


> It has been a year since I started shopping and Tiffany's. Here's an updated picture of my collection.


----------



## NurseAnn

lovedove said:


> What size is your bean necklace? Online I see sizes 9, 12 and 14mm. I have the figure eight necklace, so this picture is nice to compare sizing. Thanks.


 
My bean is the 12mm size.  I have never seen the 9mm size in stores or on anyone.  I am fairly petite and think the 12mm size is perfect.


----------



## merekat703

Recieved the oval silver key for an Anni present and bought myself the silver shopping bag charm!


----------



## samantha_evons

"Return to Tiffany" bracelet from London (2008)
Key pendant from Singapore (2009)
Charm from Macau (2010)
I try to buy a tiffany from different countries


----------



## Mediana

tajnochka said:


> I wish to buy these ear rings, but I do not know what they the size. Someone has them can and will prompt to me, please?
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+8-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I don't have the ear rings and I'm not sure I understand you fully but they are small. You don't really see the text unless you take them off and study them up close.


----------



## Nekko

Hi Ladies,

All your collections are so lovely!

I am here for the party as well 

My babies.  I love them.  Find myself wearing them over and over again.


----------



## Oceane

^^^ What a lovely collection you have!


----------



## Nekko

Thank you Oceane


----------



## neverenoughbags

Nekko said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All your collections are so lovely!
> 
> I am here for the party as well
> 
> My babies. I love them. Find myself wearing them over and over again.


 
Oh... what is the necklace in the top right corner.... I can't make it out... You've got two open hearts?  Are they the medium on the 18" chain?


----------



## Nekko

Thanks tajnochka 

Hi neverenoughbags. The necklace at the top right corner is a vintage piece from my mom.  It's a toggle with a return to Tiffany tag.

I am looking to attach one of the hearts to a bracelet . I believe they are either the medium or large. But one of them is on a 16" chain. 

I definitely want at least 2 more chains. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## lovedove

NurseAnn said:


> My bean is the 12mm size.  I have never seen the 9mm size in stores or on anyone.  I am fairly petite and think the 12mm size is perfect.



Thanks for answering.  I think the 9mm is a new size they introduced recently ( http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...s+3-p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+bean&search=1 ).


----------



## xxlala

Well my family's in the jewelry business so I don't ever buy jewelry from companies because family's so much more reliable!

I do have, however, pieces that closely resemble Tiffany's pieces. The Legacy ring with an aquamarine, diamonds all around and the bracelet that like everyone has, the one with the heart charm.


----------



## Pandora 15

Hi Ladies,

I'm still hoping that someone has a modeling pic of the Sm RRT heart tag necklace....Anyone???


----------



## ltb

xxlala said:


> Well my family's in the jewelry business so I don't ever buy jewelry from companies because family's so much more reliable!
> ......the Legacy ring with an aquamarine, diamonds all around



lucky you! can i be adopted please?? hah! i   aquamaries......

does anyone have any aquamarine pieces? would love to see some pics.......

********

question, if i want to attach photo i just click the paperclip and it will show up in the post automatically? TIA


----------



## ladyash

aquamarine is my birthstone!! I would love them!! I have a birthstone riing that I got as a birthday gift unfortunately not from tiffany though


----------



## keishacobb

I love this ring....Can you send more pics of all views!


The Aria eternity band:





I think you can tell, but the design is basically a cluster of 3 diamonds to form a weird kind of triangle but as a whole it looks a bit like a single marquise diamond.





Just look at the beautiful detail of how they set the diamonds. I absolutely love the design of this ring. I have very small fingers (my ring finger is a size 3.5) so it is hard to find eternity rings in my size that have such intricate designs. This ring is a size 4, so it is slightly big, but they couldn't make it any smaller w/o ruining the design so I had to have it.





This ring is not sold online (a lil too pricey I think) and is not a "regular" item, but if you are interested in it, the sales people there should know what the Aria design is.

My engagement ring is a Tiffany's diamond center stone, but I took the diamond and had a different setting and band designed for it (by another jeweler) so I won't show it here, but the diamond is gorgeous and i wouldn't have wanted a center stone from anywhere else.

Thanks all for letting me share![/QUOTE]


----------



## arkouneo

I've been lusting after this ring recently 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+287466-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have fallen in love with this little heart.  It is small, but it sparkles sooo much.  I tried it on, and it definately makes its presence known.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+8-c+591826-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Suzie

I just purchase this one from the bluefly estate sale, I should have it in a week or so.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So lucky- I have wanted one of those hearts for quite some time.


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you, it is the small one, not the large one unfortunately.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I would be very happy with the small.  I do not own a diamond heart, which I find rather shocking (I love jewelry- lol!).  It seems like the perfect size to me.


----------



## Nutcracker

*Keishacobb *-  your ring is absolutely beautiful! I am soooo jealous! Tiffany Aria is one of my dream rings (I have a lot ....  Could you post the pics in larger size pls?


----------



## PuppyB

Congratulations Suzi, it is stunning necklace.



Suzie said:


> I just purchase this one from the bluefly estate sale, I should have it in a week or so.


----------



## Sandy791

Nekko said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All your collections are so lovely!
> 
> I am here for the party as well
> 
> My babies.  I love them.  Find myself wearing them over and over again.



I love the key pendent! I used a small key that looked just like that for my diary when I was growing up.


----------



## wild child

canyongirl said:


> The newest addition to my Tiffany collection. Paloma's Dove Charm in Sterling.


 
Is this the small or medium dove?


----------



## einseine

The horseshoe charm.
For a necklace, I love the combination of the key and the horseshoe!


----------



## Candice0985

eiseine- I like the combination of the charms together!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Here are some of my pieces:

Vintage Tiffany earrings- http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/tammik1981/My Tiffany Jewelry/DSCF9368-1.jpg

Some of my pieces- http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/tammik1981/DSCF9373.jpg


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> eiseine- I like the combination of the charms together!


 
Thank you, Candice0985!

The best thing about the charms is you can really enjoy the selection process, thinking of what would be next, looking at the catalogue!


----------



## canyongirl

wild child said:


> Is this the small or medium dove?



It's the small dove.


----------



## Suzie

Here is my Tiffany Heart.


----------



## Nutcracker

Suzie said:


> Here is my Tiffany Heart.




Ohhh... so beautiful!!  Which size is it?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Suzie said:


> Here is my Tiffany Heart.


 
So pretty! I think it is the perfect size.


----------



## Suzie

Nutcracker said:


> Ohhh... so beautiful!! Which size is it?


 
Thank you ladies. It is the small size Nutcracker.


----------



## honeydrop

Hi y'all, I love all of your tiffany's so far! SO GORGEOUS! 

I'm planning to get myself my very first piece of tiffany's - Elsa Peretti gold letter pendant on my 18th birthday (which is 3 years from now ) but I've got my budget ready and I honestly can't wait  I could just buy it right now but I want to wait because the number 18 means a lot to me... WILL POWER DON'T FAIL ME NOW 

I also want to ask if any of y'all can help me figure out the length of the Elsa Peretti gold letter J pendant in these pictures. I know the Elsa Peretti gold pendant chain comes with the default length of 16" but is it possible that it's been resized? And also help me with the length of the small "disc" pendant in the pictures as well please. Thank you!












(Ignore the bullet and the handcuff necklaces pls - but aren't they gorgeous?)






Here's a close-up of the "disc" pendant.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I believe the pendant comes on a 16 inch chain, but that image makes it look like an 18 inch piece (I have the T in gold).  I do not know what the disk is, but the chain is probably a 15 inch piece.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Here are some of my favorite pieces:

Emerald and Diamond Ring from 1910-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My e-ring and my new wedding band- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










My earrings from the 1960s (they are huge)-


----------



## Suzie

You have some amazingly gorgeous pieces AntiqueShopper!


----------



## honeydrop

AntiqueShopper said:


> I believe the pendant comes on a 16 inch chain, but that image makes it look like an 18 inch piece (I have the T in gold).  I do not know what the disk is, but the chain is probably a 15 inch piece.


That's why I'm so confused. Can you wear yours and then compare with the pictures to see if it's a 16" piece or a 18" one please? I'd appreciate it very much xo. And I think the chain of the "disc" is 15" too, 14" would look more of a choker

Oh and I absolutely LOVE your E-ring! LUCKY YOU! That's one stunning diamond! And the wedding band is beautiful too


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thanks for the compliments Suzie and Honeydrop.

I looked up the necklace online, and it said it was on a 16 inch chain.  Maybe this person has a small neck.  I think standard chocker size is 15 inches.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

My first item : return to tiffany bracelet


----------



## tiffanysilver

Antique Shopper, the color on that cabochon emerald is breathtaking, and so are the tiny inclusions. It's extremely clear for a natural stone but it doesn't have that fake-perfect look of a lab synth. I'm a fan!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Thanks, Tiffanysilver.  It is tied with my e-ring as my favorite ring.  I have had for four years now, and I wear it almost every day.


----------



## merekat703

Just got my charm bracelet back from being soddered!! They polished it to brand new! I was shocked at how awesome it looks. And the shopping bag was my BDay gift!


----------



## SoxFan777

merekat703 said:


> Just got my charm bracelet back from being soddered!! They polished it to brand new! I was shocked at how awesome it looks. And the shopping bag was my BDay gift!


 
This is really pretty!  I'm glad you like it so much.

I just got my first piece from Tiffany (just a tiny necklace) but I must say, their customer service is UNBELIEVABLE.  Loved it!


----------



## ARLZY

howardu09 said:


> TCO sterling bead bracelets. One for my little cousin's high school graduation and one for my older sister's bday.




Hi, I was just wondering did you add the heart tag onto the bigger bead bracelet yourself or does this come like this? I live in the uk and can't see this bracelet online? Tia!


----------



## bluejinx

Just got my Elsa Peretti Aegean toggle bracelet!


----------



## lovedove

ARLZY said:


> Hi, I was just wondering did you add the heart tag onto the bigger bead bracelet yourself or does this come like this? I live in the uk and can't see this bracelet online? Tia!



http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1424400+101424820-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+&search=1

I think they just added this item to their website because I looked last week and it wasn't there.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*honeydrop* I just bought a new elsa peretti chain to the length I wanted and swapped it over.. I got the 18" too! But they will lengthen it for you if you wanted!


----------



## hn_tee

http://purelywhite.multiply.com/journal/item/25/My_Tiffany_Heart_titanium_tag_bracelet_


----------



## ARLZY

lovedove said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1424400+101424820-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+&search=1
> 
> I think they just added this item to their website because I looked last week and it wasn't there.



thank u so much, i think il need to get me one of those!


----------



## Nekko

Hi Ladies!

Congrats to the girls that just got new pieces ^^

I actually just added to my collection as well.








The Clover pendant, 36" oval link chain (this one is to be used as a shorter chain mainly doubled up.  I bought it in 18" at first but thought the chain once over is too delicate, so decided to get the full length one so I have options)  

...and my favourite piece of the three, the Return to Tiffany's mini bead blue enamal heart bracelet!  It's new, just came out a couple of days ago.  When I went to exchange my oval link chain I asked if they had it,  and they did!!! I had to get it 






Modelling pics






The flip side





So happy.

Thank you for looking


----------



## SweetCherries

Beautiful and whimsical charm. Congrats!


----------



## merekat703

Ohhh The blue heart one is next on my list to buy when I go to Tiffanys!! Did you see the mini pearl bracelet with the heart tag??


----------



## Nekko

Hi merekat, I just went in and out with that one lol. Didn't really look at anything else.


----------



## KPKITTY

love your bracelet Nekko...I was actually at Tiffanys today hoping to get the same one but unfortunately they were already sold out :


----------



## wild child

My very 1st Tiffany piece, a gift from my BF 

1837 SS Interlocking Rings


----------



## Nekko

Wow kp, that's fast since it just came out. Aww hope you can get one soon.


----------



## aquablueness

Nekko said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to the girls that just got new pieces ^^
> 
> I actually just added to my collection as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clover pendant, 36" oval link chain (this one is to be used as a shorter chain mainly doubled up.  I bought it in 18" at first but thought the chain once over is too delicate, so decided to get the full length one so I have options)
> 
> ...and my favourite piece of the three, the Return to Tiffany's mini bead blue enamal heart bracelet!  It's new, just came out a couple of days ago.  When I went to exchange my oval link chain I asked if they had it,  and they did!!! I had to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flip side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy.
> 
> Thank you for looking



ahhhhhh!!! That's so cute, i want to get it for one of my gf's, good thing you posted this because i'd be having a hard time deciding.


----------



## aquablueness

Suzie said:


> I just purchase this one from the bluefly estate sale, I should have it in a week or so.



Oh precious!!! I think the modeling picture looks absolutely fantastic. Sooo purrdy, i bet you it sparkles so much in the sunlight.


----------



## Suzie

aquablueness said:


> Oh precious!!! I think the modeling picture looks absolutely fantastic. Sooo purrdy, i bet you it sparkles so much in the sunlight.



^ Thank you so much, that is so sweet of you to say.


----------



## Nekko

Thanks Aquablueness.

I was so happy with it and had to post.  Glad I could help.


----------



## lannes

Bought this Frank Gehry Fish necklace from the 5th Ave. store in NY a couple days ago, as a part commemorative item for my trip and for visiting the T&Co headquarters!






UNFORTUNATELY... [customs rant ahead]

I was asked to go into screening by customs coming back to Toronto, they took 2 hours to look through everything I had, declared anything that was brand name to be 'new' and tried to make me pay duties on them... even though they were obviously worn. *"It can get dirty after you buy it too"* was exactly what the woman said to me. 

They made me take off the necklace (which I was wearing that day) to 'inspect' it. After I left customs I double checked all my luggage, and I discovered that *they broke the necklace!* The clasp part connecting to the chain broke off. I am so pissed off still. They forced me to pay duties on this necklace, and broke it too? It's may not be expensive, but I worked 2 jobs on top of school to afford this trip, and it was something I looked forward to having to celebrate my first trip to NY... I asked customer service how would customs usually handle this situation, and the lady just laughed and said "nothing usually happens." 

I've learned the lesson the hard way, always bring your receipts, even if your stuff are years old, or they'll just be a ***** and claim it's new. I am flagged in their system too now because I don't have receipts for most of the designer jeans/sunglasses/travel bags I brought along, and they look 'new', meaning I smuggled them in. Just because I take care of my stuff? Unbelievable...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

What a horrible story!  Call Tiffany's and explain that the chain broke after a few days of wear.  It is still under warranty, so they would have to fix or replace it for free.


----------



## alenka

Here is my Every Other Link platinum bracelet with diamonds that my darling boyfriend gave me for my birthday.

This is the set, diamonds by the yard platinum necklace and earrings. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Jeneen

^ WOW - lovely gift!


----------



## Candice0985

alenka said:


> Here is my Every Other Link platinum bracelet with diamonds that my darling boyfriend gave me for my birthday.
> 
> This is the set, diamonds by the yard platinum necklace and earrings. He's such a sweetie.


gorgeous! you're so lucky to have such a sweet bf!


----------



## Samanthaaa

alenka said:


> Here is my Every Other Link platinum bracelet with diamonds that my darling boyfriend gave me for my birthday.
> 
> This is the set, diamonds by the yard platinum necklace and earrings. He's such a sweetie.



Can we see a picture of you modeling this? 

It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## einseine

alenka said:


> Here is my Every Other Link platinum bracelet with diamonds that my darling boyfriend gave me for my birthday.
> 
> This is the set, diamonds by the yard platinum necklace and earrings. He's such a sweetie.


 
Your Every Other Link bracelet is stunning!!!
My next bracelet from Tiffany in my mind has been a swing that matches my swing celebration ring or victoria, but I'll go to the Tiffany store to check your EOL bracelet.


----------



## lovebeibei

my tiffany collection=) i have one more necklace, but couldn't find it for the pic=(


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Great collection!



lovebeibei said:


> my tiffany collection=) i have one more necklace, but couldn't find it for the pic=(


----------



## Samanthaaa

lovebeibei said:


> my tiffany collection=) i have one more necklace, but couldn't find it for the pic=(



I absolutely love your collection, lovebeibei. 

I'm wondering if you could take a picture wearing the beaded and heart tag bracelet on one wrist? I'm still deciding which pieces I like best, and it's so hard to tell unless they're being worn. 

Also, that looks like a nice ring in the upper left.


----------



## howardu09

ARLZY said:


> Hi, I was just wondering did you add the heart tag onto the bigger bead bracelet yourself or does this come like this? I live in the uk and can't see this bracelet online? Tia!



Hi, it was sold with the heart attached. I can't find the large size online but the small size is listed on the USA website for $125


----------



## neverenoughbags

This bracelet has really caught my eye lately....



bluejinx said:


> Just got my Elsa Peretti Aegean toggle bracelet!


----------



## merekat703

My new scarf. Its the long one with teal on the reverse!


----------



## KPKITTY

new bracelet  Finally got it...it was sold out last time I went


----------



## redsoledlover

Here is my collection!  

Top Row (L-R): Elsa Peretti Star Bracelet, Return to Tiffany Charm Bracelet, Tiffany Shopping Bag Charm, Graduation lock Charm, Folded Heart Pendant, Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Earrings & Pendant. 

Bottom Row (L-R): Tiffany Bead Earrings 10mm, Tiffany Bead Bracelet 10mm, Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet 4mm, Bean Pendant 12mm, Tiffany Oval key pendant (size small) on a 30" chain, Tiffany Notes Round Pendant & Earrings.

Rings: Tiffany 1837 Square Ring, Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring


----------



## alenka

Samanthaaa said:


> Can we see a picture of you modeling this?
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful.



 Sorry for slow response, been travelling a lot lately! Will post a modelling pic tomorrow for you.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

lannes said:


> Bought this Frank Gehry Fish necklace from the 5th Ave. store in NY a couple days ago, as a part commemorative item for my trip and for visiting the T&Co headquarters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY... [customs rant ahead]
> 
> I was asked to go into screening by customs coming back to Toronto, they took 2 hours to look through everything I had, declared anything that was brand name to be 'new' and tried to make me pay duties on them... even though they were obviously worn. *"It can get dirty after you buy it too"* was exactly what the woman said to me.
> 
> They made me take off the necklace (which I was wearing that day) to 'inspect' it. After I left customs I double checked all my luggage, and I discovered that *they broke the necklace!* The clasp part connecting to the chain broke off. I am so pissed off still. They forced me to pay duties on this necklace, and broke it too? It's may not be expensive, but I worked 2 jobs on top of school to afford this trip, and it was something I looked forward to having to celebrate my first trip to NY... I asked customer service how would customs usually handle this situation, and the lady just laughed and said "nothing usually happens."
> 
> I've learned the lesson the hard way, always bring your receipts, even if your stuff are years old, or they'll just be a ***** and claim it's new. I am flagged in their system too now because I don't have receipts for most of the designer jeans/sunglasses/travel bags I brought along, and they look 'new', meaning I smuggled them in. Just because I take care of my stuff? Unbelievable...



the exact same thing happened to me just on friday!!!! i got pulled aside at pearson and they went through allllll my things. i just came off a delayed 28 hr flight from hong kong that stopped in tokyo, so i was super annoyed!! they gave me sooo much attitude about every single item. literally every item in my suitcases. on a pair of tiffany earrings that my cousin bought me they charged me 500$ tax and duties...!! and not only that, the lady was just rude. i think its ridiculous for them to think every thing you bring back was JUST BOUGHT. sooo effed up this system... mind you it was my first time traveling alone and i was really freaked out..


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

*xoxo_chanel and Lannes:* Your stories are awful...Im so sorry for the bad experiences...takes the fun out of buying things on vacation


----------



## inch37

I had the cupcake and the present put on my bracelet I already had the notes heart so they did it to.. the snowflake is the only one on a springring until i decide if its staying
and a few other new things


----------



## inch37

oops forgot one shopping bag with tiffany medium chain.. not sure if they put the medium chain online but its my fav thickness the store has so many more chains than the website :O)


----------



## merekat703

Love them!! Nice bracelet!


----------



## merekat703

An updated photo of my collection. Not photographed are my sunglasses and long scarf.


----------



## inch37

love it merekat ill do an update of mine today too all I have is my cell my camera has some issues lol. I want a nice necklace like yours with the thick chain but I would need an inch added. I just have their regular chains. your bangle is beautiful too.


----------



## inch37

that was fun pulling it all out for a pic.. I still want one more necklace :O)


----------



## howardu09

inch37- Just amazing!! What a collection!


----------



## merekat703

Love it all inch!! Wonderful collection. I want a amethyst Sparkler necklace next. 

 Too bad we live at opposite ends of the country or else we could go Tiffany shopping!!


----------



## merekat703

I have black sunglasses that match my bangle and ring set. Love the blue!


----------



## redsoledlover

Here is my collection!  

Top Row (L-R): Elsa Peretti Star Bracelet, Return to Tiffany Charm Bracelet, Tiffany Shopping Bag Charm, Graduation lock Charm, Folded Heart Pendant, Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Earrings & Pendant. 

Bottom Row (L-R): Tiffany Bead Earrings 10mm, Tiffany Bead Bracelet 10mm, Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet 4mm, Bean Pendant 12mm, Tiffany Oval key pendant (size small) on a 30" chain, Tiffany Notes Round Pendant & Earrings.

Rings: Tiffany 1837 Square Ring, Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring


----------



## merekat703

Nice!!


----------



## inch37

beautiful redsoled!!
merekat post your glasses I need another pair lol would love to see them :O)


----------



## merekat703

Heres my sunnies!! I believe there an older model because I got them on clearance at Sunglass Hut. I am wondering if the logo is sterling or just silver color...


----------



## inch37

oh those are sooo pretty my daughter just got some today let me see I snuck a cell pic while we were driving home lol


----------



## inch37

oops heres her pic she let me take one too gosh I love these  380 seems high mine were only 250 but maybe the stones on the sides.


----------



## inch37

these are mine


----------



## inch37

I like my daughters better lol
I really want a pair of 4029 or 4041 since I can't buy the same pair my daughter just bought


----------



## merekat703

I really like them both!! mine are 4001 and I got them on clearance for $130 at sunglass hut!! I really like the return to tiffany ones but there 600$ on the website!


----------



## inch37

merekat703 said:


> I really like them both!! mine are 4001 and I got them on clearance for $130 at sunglass hut!! I really like the return to tiffany ones but there 600$ on the website!


 
wow is it these.. pretty high but they are on sale  still high

http://www.sunglasshut.com/sgh/pdp.jsp?upcs=805289195528


----------



## merekat703

Yup those, but I am happy with mine!


----------



## inch37

yours are prettier im my opinion :O)


----------



## merekat703




----------



## alenka

Putting up promised modelling pics of my every other link bracelet. Sorry it has taken so long!

The light in this room really doesn't do justice to how much the bracelet sparkles!


----------



## inch37

new sunnies


----------



## claypot

Alenka that is a BEAUTIFUL bracelet! Very very lucky indeed, completely envious here. 




alenka said:


> Putting up promised modelling pics of my every other link bracelet. Sorry it has taken so long!
> 
> The light in this room really doesn't do justice to how much the bracelet sparkles!


----------



## merekat703

Great sunglasses!!!


----------



## inch37

oh yes alenka beautiful bracelet!


----------



## alenka

Thanks claypot and inch! I am very lucky that DBF loves jewellery! And has great taste.


----------



## inch37

one more pair of glasses in denim with the return to tiffany heart on the sides


----------



## aquablueness

^^ wow, uberly cute!


----------



## merekat703

Love them!


----------



## JennyS315

inch37 said:


> new sunnies



I have those and love them!


----------



## inch37

new tiffany filigree heart













 and a catalog pic to see the tiffany on the petals


----------



## inch37

also large open heart necklace


----------



## hn_tee

These are mine...so sad that I have sold a few as I don't really wear them anymore. Anyway these are the ones that I still keep 

-RTT round drop earrings
-RTT Titanium heart tag bracelet
-1837 bracelet
-Figure eight double chain necklace
-Tiffany notes medium heart necklace
-1837 square ring
-My engagement ring classic cut solitaire (although its only 0.23carats, I love it to death! DH told me he could hv gotten me a bigger rock that cost the same as mine, but I wouldnt trade it for the world as it's from Tiffany's :-p)


----------



## hn_tee

:d


----------



## inch37

hn_tee awesome love love your ring


----------



## hn_tee

Thanks inch37... I love ur collection


----------



## LVholic

My Tiffany collection

RTT Heart Tag on Beaded Necklace
RTT Oval Tag Necklace
1837 Bar Pendant
1837 Medium Cuff
1837 Concave Band Ring
1837 Band Ring
Teardrop Pendant
Teardrop Ring
Teardrop Narrow Ring
Teardrop Earrings
Continuous Teardrop Bracelet
Loving Heart Pendant
Loving Heart Ring
Love and Kisses Ring
Somerset Wide Ring
Somerset Heart Ring
Hook and Eye Bangle
Hook and Eye Ring
Flatwire Ring
Double Coil Ring
Double Coil Earrings
Rolling Ring
Campanitas Ring
Pearls By The Yard Necklace
Pearls By The Yard Bracelet
X Pendant
Diamonds By The Yard Necklace


----------



## merekat703

Awsome collection!! Love the pearls by the yard!


----------



## LVholic

Thanks merekat!


----------



## wild child

*LVholic* - Very nice collection!


----------



## LVholic

Wild Child -- Thanks!  Your 1837 interlocking ring is a lovely first Tiffany item!

merekat -- Looks like we share some of the same pieces.  Love your Blue Box charm necklace!


----------



## merekat703

Thanks! I barely ever wear it because I am afraid that the blue enamel will chip.


----------



## inch37

LVholic that was pure eye candy beautiful collection!


----------



## merekat703

Does any one have the amethyst sparkle necklace?? I want to see a modeling photo!!


----------



## LVholic

I'd love to see the sparklers amethyst pendant in action too!  It's my birthstone!

Thanks inch37!  Cute sunnies:sunnies (on both you and your daughter)!


----------



## LilMissLVoeUk

Hi everyone! Im new to this forum.. Ive been lurking in the Louis Vuitton section!
I came across this thread and decided I should post pics of my small but perfectly formed collection.
I love all your collections - makes me want to get more & more 













RTT Heart Tag Bracelet





Tiffany Heart Double Diamond Pendant on 16" Chain










RTT Mini Heart Tag Earrings in Sterling Silver





RTT Mini Heart Lock Necklace on 16" Chain





Thanks for Looking!!


----------



## howardu09

^beautiful collection


----------



## LilMissLVoeUk

Thank you x


----------



## merekat703

love the double heart. Thats the first that I have seen of it!


----------



## Nutcracker

*LilMissLVoeUk*, very nice collection! But please, please tell me, what is in the very big box? I'm dying to know....


----------



## keodi

LilMissLVoeUk said:


> Hi everyone! Im new to this forum.. Ive been lurking in the Louis Vuitton section!
> I came across this thread and decided I should post pics of my small but perfectly formed collection.
> I love all your collections - makes me want to get more & more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT Heart Tag Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Heart Double Diamond Pendant on 16" Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT Mini Heart Tag Earrings in Sterling Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT Mini Heart Lock Necklace on 16" Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Looking!!


gorgeous!


----------



## merekat703

Nutcracker said:


> *LilMissLVoeUk*, very nice collection! But please, please tell me, what is in the very big box? I'm dying to know....


 
Maybe she stores it all in it? Thats what I do, I asked my SA for a large wineglasses box to keep everything in and she gave me one.


----------



## LilMissLVoeUk

Hi.. Thank you for all you comments!

The big blue box had a glass bowl in it which was an engagment present but I recieved it afew years ago now so I cant remember what the name of it is! 
I store all my Tiffany bits & bobs in there! 

and heres the link to the double hearts pendant from the uk Tiffany site:
http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...7465-r+201323338+201323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
Even though its on a 16" chain it sits really nicely as its quite a big heart and the little diamond heart adds a lovely little sparkle to it! I like it because its just abit different and not as plain lol


----------



## sweetbubble

My B'day gift from BF


----------



## sneezz

^ Happy bday!  It's beautiful!


----------



## canyongirl

sweetbubble said:


> My B'day gift from BF



It's lovely!  Happy Birthday.


----------



## sweetbubble

sneezz said:


> ^ Happy bday!  It's beautiful!


Thank you, sneezz.


----------



## sweetbubble

canyongirl said:


> It's lovely!  Happy Birthday.


Thank you, canyongirl.


----------



## inch37

ohhh Happy Birthday Love it!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Anyone else notice the price drop on this tiffany blue enamel heart bracelet? it was £105 the other day now it's £100 http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...2-p+1-c+287458-r+201323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Does anyone know are the beads sterling silver too. as some bracelets say "with a sterling silver beaded bracelet" and some just say "with a beaded bracelet"


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xblackxstarx said:


> Anyone else notice the price drop on this tiffany blue enamel heart bracelet? it was £105 the other day now it's £100 http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...2-p+1-c+287458-r+201323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Does anyone know are the beads sterling silver too. as some bracelets say "with a sterling silver beaded bracelet" and some just say "with a beaded bracelet"


 
The bracelet is sterling silver.  In the United States the price stayed the same.  So, maybe it is a dollars to pounds exchange rate that has changed?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks for replying it's good to know it's actually sterling silver beads otherwise it'd give me a rash !

Does anyone know if the blue enamel will last? Will it scratch away?
If it does scratch away would Tiffany repair it and make it look new?




AntiqueShopper said:


> The bracelet is sterling silver. In the United States the price stayed the same. So, maybe it is a dollars to pounds exchange rate that has changed?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xblackxstarx said:


> Thanks for replying it's good to know it's actually sterling silver beads otherwise it'd give me a rash !
> 
> Does anyone know if the blue enamel will last? Will it scratch away?
> If it does scratch away would Tiffany repair it and make it look new?


 
The blue enamel may chip.  Tiffany probably have to replace the heart if it does chip.  Call customer service to ask about the cost.


----------



## merekat703

I have the enamel box charm and it hasn't chipped.


----------



## LilMissLVoeUk

Nice to know its been reduced! I have been debating wether to purchase it.. Looks like I may have to now  I know its only down a fiver but thats better than nothing!!


----------



## MbyMJ

Question - so I really love this bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323338+101424819-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Do you think it's a bit much to buy the above bracelet?  

The reason I ask is because I have the same bracelet just a different pendant on each one - heart tag, round tag, mini heart lock, mini padlock and peace sign - but I do wear all of them on a consistent basis.  I love love love these bracelets and pair them with one of my Links of London bracelets but I'm not sure.

What do you all think?


----------



## Sass

I have just brought my first tiffany piece and I couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I say if you love it, go for it!  You can totally layer the pieces.


MbyMJ said:


> Question - so I really love this bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323338+101424819-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Do you think it's a bit much to buy the above bracelet?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I have the same bracelet just a different pendant on each one - heart tag, round tag, mini heart lock, mini padlock and peace sign - but I do wear all of them on a consistent basis. I love love love these bracelets and pair them with one of my Links of London bracelets but I'm not sure.
> 
> What do you all think?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sass said:


> I have just brought my first tiffany piece and I couldn't be more excited!!!


 
YEAH!  I remember my first piece of Tiffany.  What a great first piece!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone have any tiffany pearl earrings? if so could you post pics please im dying to see how they'd look !


----------



## MbyMJ

AntiqueShopper said:


> I say if you love it, go for it!  You can totally layer the pieces.



Thanks very much! I totally appreciate your feedback!

I love these cute little bead bracelets.


----------



## merekat703

Sass said:


> I have just brought my first tiffany piece and I couldn't be more excited!!!


 
That was my first piece also!! Now Tiffanys is an addiction!


----------



## Nutcracker

I adore other's treasures since so long time... now it's my turn. 
Please, let me introduce my small -but still growing- Tiffany's collection:

- Crown Key Pendant with beaded chain (both SS)
- "Sparklers" praseolite earring with mathching pendant
- Elsa Peretti Starfish pendant (SS)
- and my 3 beautiful rings: 
   - Milgrain wedding band, 2mm (platinum)
   - Legacy band ring, 2 mm
   - Swing ring

Thank you


----------



## glowingface

Wow..So many amazing collections here...I like TIFFANY BLUE BOXES more than the jewelry...lol!
Just a question: How much do a 8mm Sterling silver Ball bead bracelet without any charm weighs?
There are soo many knock-offs for those bracelets, but I really want one from Tiffany only. Is there anything specific, that makes Tiffany superior over other sterling silver ball bead bracelets??


----------



## merekat703

I love my ball bracelet, its very light weight and holds up well. I have been wearing mine for about 3 years straight and there are no dents or issues!


----------



## Contessa

Beautiful collection Nutcracker!!!


----------



## Nutcracker

glowingface said:


> I like TIFFANY BLUE BOXES more than the jewelry...lol!



Haha, sometimes I feel the same! 
*Contessa *- thank you again!


----------



## inch37

I agree my bead ball isn't heavy but no dents and I wear the heck out of it.. you can't beat tiffany's silver its fantastic


----------



## trustlove

Does anyone have this wedding band: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+6-c+288152-r+101424823-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ If so can you please post pics


----------



## einseine

Nutcracker said:


> I adore other's treasures since so long time... now it's my turn.
> Please, let me introduce my small -but still growing- Tiffany's collection:
> 
> - Crown Key Pendant with beaded chain (both SS)
> - "Sparklers" praseolite earring with mathching pendant
> - Elsa Peretti Starfish pendant (SS)
> - and my 3 beautiful rings:
> - Milgrain wedding band, 2mm (platinum)
> - Legacy band ring, 2 mm
> - Swing ring
> 
> Thank you


 
 Great collection!
And your presentation is so nice!!! I must confess, I love the brands and their boxes, especially the blue boxes. I love elegant & beautiful things.


----------



## Nutcracker

einseine said:


> Great collection!
> And your presentation is so nice!!! I must confess, I love the brands and their boxes, especially the blue boxes. I love elegant & beautiful things.



Aww.. thank you Einseine  Tiffany and other luxury brands know very well how to serve their beautiful things... (and make them more beautiful with these boxes and ribbons....). I know I have to pay for it hard - but I don't mind until I can afford.


----------



## melobun

Sass said:


> I have just brought my first tiffany piece and I couldn't be more excited!!!



i love that! may i know how much u got it for?


----------



## neverenoughbags

Nutcracker said:


> I adore other's treasures since so long time... now it's my turn.
> Please, let me introduce my small -but still growing- Tiffany's collection:
> 
> - Crown Key Pendant with beaded chain (both SS)
> - "Sparklers" praseolite earring with mathching pendant
> - Elsa Peretti Starfish pendant (SS)
> - and my 3 beautiful rings:
> - Milgrain wedding band, 2mm (platinum)
> - Legacy band ring, 2 mm
> - Swing ring
> 
> Thank you



I LOVE YOUR PRASEOLITE EARRINGS AND PENDANT!!!  I got the ring earlier this year and I plan to add those two pieces soon!

I also have the crown key too!  You have great taste!


----------



## warden2

Does anyone have a picture of the Return to Tiffany Heart Tag with the blue enamel finish? I already have a key, so I'm just wanting to buy the charm and can't decide between the blue enamel and plain silver!


----------



## merekat703

Go silver, the blue chips.


----------



## warden2

^^Thanks so much!!


----------



## inch37

warden2 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Return to Tiffany Heart Tag with the blue enamel finish? I already have a key, so I'm just wanting to buy the charm and can't decide between the blue enamel and plain silver!


 

I have it no problems but mine is just on a chain I love it


----------



## inch37

OH I just saw where your putting it no choose the plain I was going to put the enamel on my bracelet and chose the notes heart instead. I just kept the return to tiffany enamel heart to wear on a chaiin.. but lol I do have the present and the cupcake on my bracelet with no problems


----------



## amusingten

Can you please post some modeling pics so we can see how the look? They are the "mini" earrings right?

Thanks!




borbanaicha said:


> just got these two items yesterday, I'm in love!!!


----------



## aarti

I have an oval locket on a 16 inch ball chain, RTT heart tag bracelet, the smaller link bracelet with the diana olympian  charm, little heart charm and soon another olympian charm and the little paloma dove for a charm bracelet. When I get my bracelet back from Tiffanys I'll post. I also have a rock crystal tea light candle holder!


----------



## warden2

Bump, Any body else have any advice about the blue enamel finish?


----------



## warden2

I'm really trying to decide for Christmas which one I want. I usually wear my Tiffany key that I am in love with. But I got that 2 yeas ago and need something new.


----------



## aarti

I bought the heart charm with the enamel for my boyfriends mom, and I almost bought one for myself, and the enamel can be prone to coming off. the customerservice rep at tiffanys said it depends on the person, how delicate they are with it and chemical compositon of the actual person! Sweat, perfume, etc. will effect it, either changing the color of the enamel to green or chipping. it all depends on the persona nd where its being worn and with what.


----------



## aarti

i cant wait to get my bracelet back with my new charms! those are old pictures


----------



## warden2

aarti said:


> I bought the heart charm with the enamel for my boyfriends mom, and I almost bought one for myself, and the enamel can be prone to coming off. the customerservice rep at tiffanys said it depends on the person, how delicate they are with it and chemical compositon of the actual person! Sweat, perfume, etc. will effect it, either changing the color of the enamel to green or chipping. it all depends on the persona nd where its being worn and with what.



Thanks aarti! I guess I'll just stick to the silver.


----------



## aarti

^^ I know I was so sad too!


----------



## midg613

I made a visit to the new Tiffany's store located in the Woodlands,Tx (Market Place loc) and I purchased this for my niece as a Christmas gift.  I hope to start a collection for her with this piece, just wanted to show what it looks like and hope she likes it.  The nice SA wrapped it up in the Tiffany blue wrapping paper with a white ribbon.  Stock photo, but this looks sooooo nice and I thought it would be perfect.


----------



## midg613

^^^I'm going back after my surgery and getting the same one, she's my fav niece.


----------



## aarti

^^How sweet! Def get one for yourself! It'll make it even more special for you both to have it. And good luck with your surgery I hope it goes well!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I had been looking at the e-ring thread for the past few months and stumbled upon this thread and decided to post a few of my new additions (with some old)! 


-Three diamond heart necklace in platinum (gift from my DBF for an anni)
-Vintage key in SS
-Oval key in 18kt rose gold
-18 inch chain in SS (keys were an early xmas gift to myself!   )
-Quadrifoglio necklace in SS (gift from an ex - you can tell it's been in the box for a while) 
-Full heart ring with diamond (xmas gift from my DBF)


----------



## kohl_mascara

- Men's Lucida ring in 18kt white gold with .11 ct of diamond (gift I gave to my DBF for an anni)
-Travel jewelry box (bday gift from my BFF)

=)  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nutcracker

kohl_mascara said:


> - Men's Lucida ring in 18kt white gold with .11 ct of diamond (gift I gave to my DBF for an anni)
> -Travel jewelry box (bday gift from my BFF)
> 
> =)  Thanks for looking!




Wow, I LOVE that jewelery box!  So... Tiffany!


----------



## Nutcracker

kohl_mascara said:


> I had been looking at the e-ring thread for the past few months and stumbled upon this thread and decided to post a few of my new additions (with some old)!
> 
> 
> -Three diamond heart necklace in platinum (gift from my DBF for an anni)
> -Vintage key in SS
> -Oval key in 18kt rose gold
> -18 inch chain in SS (keys were an early xmas gift to myself!   )
> -Quadrifoglio necklace in SS (gift from an ex - you can tell it's been in the box for a while)
> -Full heart ring with diamond (xmas gift from my DBF)



What a nice collection! Congrat!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I haven't posted since August this year.... my life has had some huge changes... hubby left me and so i'm now a single mother of 2. Though my Ex is still GREAT with the kids.... i'm not thinking i'll be aquiring quite the same amount of Jewelry as i have become accustomed to.

I did add some great pieces to my ever growing Tiffany collection this year though and i know I MUST get some new pics and post for you to look at. Here is what my growing collecting consists of. All in Silver.... I'd love some White Gold one day 

Small Open Heart
Medium Open Heart
16inch Small Bead necklace and RTT Heart Tag
RTT Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet
8mm Bead Earings
Graduated Bead necklace
Bead Bracelet
RTT Heart Tag Bracelet (thought i'd lost my toggle Bracelet but it turned up lol)
Medium Bow Necklace (LOVE IT)
Bow Earings

For Christmas my Boyfriend (didn't waste alot of time, but he keeps me smiling) took me to Melbournes Crown Casino's new 5 Star Metropol Hotel for a night and took me to Tiffany Collins Street the next morning to pick my Christmas Pressie. So i'm getting the new *Mini Heart key with Pink Sapphire *which i love on a tiny bead 16inch necklace. I think maybe I should treat myself to something to... the kids can think Santa got me it.... after all they are getting HEAPS and who will explain to them why i have NOTHING under the Tree this year.... I'm doubting their daddy will be buying me the heap he usually does.....I know I am just looking for excuses.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Thanks Nutcracker!! The box is really handy - but kind of too small to put a lot of jewelry in.  I guess that keeps me from over packing =)


----------



## Nutcracker

Pandoraholic said:


> I haven't posted since August this year.... my life has had some huge changes... hubby left me and so i'm now a single mother of 2. Though my Ex is still GREAT with the kids.... i'm not thinking i'll be aquiring quite the same amount of Jewelry as i have become accustomed to.
> 
> I did add some great pieces to my ever growing Tiffany collection this year though and i know I MUST get some new pics and post for you to look at. Here is what my growing collecting consists of. All in Silver.... I'd love some White Gold one day
> 
> Small Open Heart
> Medium Open Heart
> 16inch Small Bead necklace and RTT Heart Tag
> RTT Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet
> 8mm Bead Earings
> Graduated Bead necklace
> Bead Bracelet
> RTT Heart Tag Bracelet (thought i'd lost my toggle Bracelet but it turned up lol)
> Medium Bow Necklace (LOVE IT)
> Bow Earings
> 
> For Christmas my Boyfriend (didn't waste alot of time, but he keeps me smiling) took me to Melbournes Crown Casino's new 5 Star Metropol Hotel for a night and took me to Tiffany Collins Street the next morning to pick my Christmas Pressie. So i'm getting the new *Mini Heart key with Pink Sapphire *which i love on a tiny bead 16inch necklace. I think maybe I should treat myself to something to... the kids can think Santa got me it.... after all they are getting HEAPS and who will explain to them why i have NOTHING under the Tree this year.... I'm doubting their daddy will be buying me the heap he usually does.....I know I am just looking for excuses.



Awww, you had a hard year! I am really sorry about is, and would like to tell you kind and comforting words soooo much, but my english is too poor to do it! 
You really deserved this gift: the overnight in the luxury hotel and the key pendant! 
But hey, you really have a nice collection, post pics as soon as you just can! Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Nutcracker said:


> I adore other's treasures since so long time... now it's my turn.
> Please, let me introduce my small -but still growing- Tiffany's collection:
> 
> - Crown Key Pendant with beaded chain (both SS)
> - "Sparklers" praseolite earring with mathching pendant
> - Elsa Peretti Starfish pendant (SS)
> - and my 3 beautiful rings:
> - Milgrain wedding band, 2mm (platinum)
> - Legacy band ring, 2 mm
> - Swing ring
> 
> Thank you



Your collection is impressive!!  I love the stylish photographs!  I want the swing ring with diamonds and pink sapphires. . .maybe one day . . .


----------



## Pandoraholic

Nutcracker said:


> Awww, you had a hard year! I am really sorry about is, and would like to tell you kind and comforting words soooo much, but my english is too poor to do it!
> You really deserved this gift: the overnight in the luxury hotel and the key pendant!
> But hey, you really have a nice collection, post pics as soon as you just can!
> Happy Christmas to you!



Thanks... This year has been challenging but life goes on and I am lucky that was spoilt enough over the last few years so I have some pretty jewelry to enjoy. Happy Christmas to u 2. Xxxx


----------



## Nutcracker

kohl_mascara said:


> Your collection is impressive!!  I love the stylish photographs!  I want the swing ring with diamonds and pink sapphires. . .maybe one day . . .



Thank you!
Yes, I think the Swing ring is a very special design, and with pink sapphires is really-really lovely.... I was hesitating myself too which one to choose. The full diamond one was in my size in stock at the store, and this fact resolved my "big" problem (I didn't wanted to wait weeks until my new ring arrives


----------



## kohl_mascara

Nutcracker said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, I think the Swing ring is a very special design, and with pink sapphires is really-really lovely.... I was hesitating myself too which one to choose. The full diamond one was in my size in stock at the store, and this fact resolved my "big" problem (I didn't wanted to wait weeks until my new ring arrives



I hate waiting too!  Having things in stock that are my size has helped me make lots of decisions as well, lol.


----------



## misspinkles

I tend to wear the same thing everyday, so I like basic stuff.

Here's my collection:
- Platinum Necklace with Solitaire Diamond
- Two Silver Bracelets
- Two Silver Necklaces
- A Pair of Silver Earrings

Now I just need some rings and my collection will be complete!


----------



## Nutcracker

misspinkles said:


> I tend to wear the same thing everyday, so I like basic stuff.
> 
> Here's my collection:
> - Platinum Necklace with Solitaire Diamond
> - Two Silver Bracelets
> - Two Silver Necklaces
> - A Pair of Silver Earrings
> 
> Now I just need some rings and my collection will be complete!



Can you post pics - especially about your necklace? What are the specs?


----------



## narcissistmas

warden2 said:


> Bump, Any body else have any advice about the blue enamel finish?



I just bought this necklace and I love it!


----------



## aarti

beautiful! congrats!


----------



## narcissistmas

oh! i forgot to say that this is my first Tiffany piece ever! I bought my mom a small gift from there and when I saw the blue box, and realized I couldn't open it (because its for her for xmas) i got jealous and decided I must get myself something. I adore it so much.


----------



## aarti

A-T-G said:


> Here's my Blue drawer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Laquer pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso hammered white gold w/ single diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Perettie Lapis in silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peridot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding chanel band and diamond engagement ring
> 
> Whew! Finally got pics for ya!



I am DROOLING! Could you post more pics of the peridot strand?


----------



## misspinkles

Nutcracker said:


> Can you post pics - especially about your necklace? What are the specs?



Sorry that my photo didn't work last time 
Hopefully it does this time.
and here's a close up of the necklace.


----------



## Nutcracker

misspinkles said:


> Sorry that my photo didn't work last time
> Hopefully it does this time.
> and here's a close up of the necklace.



Very nice collection, and the solitare pendant is awww.... gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi guyz. This is what I have so far:

1st is my latest; the large blossom key necklace with a diamond in the center (bf gave me this for Christmas)

2nd is last years Christmas  gift from bf lol; the Return to Tiffany bracelet with toggle.

3rd is the matching earrings; Return to Tiffany large earrings.

4th is my most worn piece of jewelry; the Paloma(I think lol) heart shaped necklace (this was given to me by my bf the first year we were dating for Christmas again lol)

5th is an unknown style to me; I received it from my cousin at her wedding as a bridesmaids gift.

Next on my want list is the Tiffany Signature ring with the Tiffany blue..hehe hope I get it next year lol


----------



## misspinkles

Nutcracker said:


> Very nice collection, and the solitare pendant is awww.... gorgeous!


 
Aww thank you, I love my solitaire necklace as well, it's so sparkly and pretty =)


----------



## ilovediamonds1

I don't own alot of Tiffany like most of you (so jealous) i just own a pair of studs and a key necklace.... 
I do wish to expand my collection!


----------



## narcissistmas

ilovediamonds1 said:


> I don't own alot of Tiffany like most of you (so jealous) i just own a pair of studs and a key necklace....
> I do wish to expand my collection!



Oh same here, I love looking at all the things people post. I actually really only joined because of this thread. Plus I LOVE seeing people's real life pictures because on the website its hard to determine sizes and such. I hope to soon get a basic silver ring or a pair of pearl earrings.


----------



## inch37

narcissistmas said:


> I just bought this necklace and I love it!


 
I have had the same heart for over a year with no problems I even clean it with tiffany silver polish and I wear it on a tiffany chain..


----------



## JP11

Hi Everyone!  All of your jewels are beautiful!  I have a question for those with DBTY earrings.  I just received a pair of sterling DBTY earrings and am wondering if they will tarnish badly.  Do they tarnish quickly if worn everyday?  Would you suggest I exchange them for platinum earrings?  TIA


----------



## colleyberry

Hi all ...new to the forum. Enjoy Tiffany silver jewelry very much. 
 I received a key chain for Christmas. I felt the disc (globe of the world) seemed a little small for a key chain..I was also concerned it would become very scratched up by the keys.
  Sooo I removed the globe  and put in on a lovely silver chain  Viola I have a Tiffany necklace I think I am going to enjoy very much. Just wanted to share. 
Happy New year everyone


----------



## timayyyyy

I originally wanted to get the bangle that says "let me count the ways" but they didn't have it at the time so DF got me this instead. It's cheesy but it's cute.


----------



## l.a_girl19

timayyyyy said:


> I originally wanted to get the bangle that says "let me count the ways" but they didn't have it at the time so DF got me this instead. It's cheesy but it's cute.


 
No no its not cheesy. I love that ring. I would be really happy to receive that. Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## timayyyyy

l.a_girl19 said:


> No no its not cheesy. I love that ring. I would be really happy to receive that. Enjoy it!!!!



Oh I do! It's a great everyday ring! Now, I want the matching necklace! The madness doesn't stop! Hahahah


----------



## l.a_girl19

timayyyyy said:


> Oh I do! It's a great everyday ring! Now, I want the matching necklace! The madness doesn't stop! Hahahah


 
LOL tell me about it, same here hehe. The matching necklace will really look amazing  Great ring though. It is simple and its great because everytime you look down at your hand you are reminded that you are loved


----------



## heart goes boOm

i have that ring  i want the bangle next


----------



## timayyyyy

l.a_girl19 said:


> LOL tell me about it, same here hehe. The matching necklace will really look amazing  Great ring though. It is simple and its great because everytime you look down at your hand you are reminded that you are loved



Gosh *l.a*, you are making me swoon! 





heart goes boOm said:


> i have that ring  i want the bangle next



*heart*, don't remind me about the bangle! You're dangerous for my wallet! Hahahha


----------



## just_jill325

timayyyyy said:


> I originally wanted to get the bangle that says "let me count the ways" but they didn't have it at the time so DF got me this instead. It's cheesy but it's cute.



I was just looking for this! TY! can you post a picture of it on? I want to know how wide it is. looking for a spacer between my band and e-ring but nothing too wide. thanks so much!


----------



## timayyyyy

just_jill325 said:


> I was just looking for this! TY! can you post a picture of it on? I want to know how wide it is. looking for a spacer between my band and e-ring but nothing too wide. thanks so much!



NP! Here you go, I hope this helps. Also, I'm a size 7. Pardon the dry hands!

Ps. I'm a nerd so I measured how wide it is for you. 3mm


----------



## just_jill325

TY so much!!!!!


----------



## timayyyyy

just_jill325 said:


> TY so much!!!!!


NP! Happy to help


----------



## Airjaded

I am desperately trying to find a pic of someone wearing the SS 1837 Montage *Clasp* *Necklace  *does no one have a pic of this piece? I want to buy for my wife but want to know what it looks like on the neck first  Help!


----------



## aarti

Daisy Tiffany Key with diamond
24 inch Oval Link Key Chain
The Three Graces Olympian "Friendship Charm"

yay!


----------



## ika

adding to the tiffany arsenal...

I recently started my stack rings collection, and thus acquired:
1 - Tiffany Legacy Wedding Band in Platinum
1 - Tiffany Jazz Band Ring with diamonds in Platinum 

I just figured that jewelry should be enjoyed, and since it's always an investment, I shouldn't have to wait for a man to buy it for me, and since I know what I want the most, it guarantees the purchase will never be a disappointment!





For potential buyer's references:  This is under indoor fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Nutcracker

ika said:


> adding to the tiffany arsenal...
> 
> I recently started my stack rings collection, and thus acquired:
> 1 - Tiffany Legacy Wedding Band in Platinum
> 1 - Tiffany Jazz Band Ring with diamonds in Platinum
> 
> I just figured that jewelry should be enjoyed, and since it's always an investment, I shouldn't have to wait for a man to buy it for me, and since I know what I want the most, it guarantees the purchase will never be a disappointment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For potential buyer's references:  This is under indoor fluorescent lighting.



Aww, it's a beautiful stack! And what you wrote... so right! I absolutely agree! Enjoy what you can afford!


----------



## merekat703

I figured since its a snow day today that I would take an updated photo of my Tiffany collection!


----------



## LVholic

Lovely updated collection merekat. The loving heart pendant is one of my oldest Tiffany piece but still one of my favorite!


----------



## merekat703

Thanks! Its one of my favorites, I am currently wearing it!


----------



## cherylegraham

does anyone know that if you buy one of the new purses they come in a big tiffany box?? i like the reversible leather one and if it came in a box that would double the purchase!

and i have link bracelet, tiff bean necklace, heart necklace, bead necklace, mesh ring, t&co ring, knot earings, bead earings


----------



## inch37

loving everything merecat703


----------



## merekat703

cherylegraham said:


> does anyone know that if you buy one of the new purses they come in a big tiffany box?? i like the reversible leather one and if it came in a box that would double the purchase!
> 
> and i have link bracelet, tiff bean necklace, heart necklace, bead necklace, mesh ring, t&co ring, knot earings, bead earings


 
I assume it would come in a box, if not just ask for one. They have large boxes for vases and glassware, I wanted a big box for all my little ones and my SA gave it to me.



inch37 said:


> loving everything merecat703


 Thanks inch! Got anything new lately??


----------



## fettfleck

I have only four pieces. 3 necklaces and 1 bracelet. Love the second one the most. so cute.


----------



## strawberry77

Hi fettfleck,

Love your collection.  Is your bracelet custom made?  I don't see it in store or on the website.


----------



## deelaa

merekat703 said:


> I figured since its a snow day today that I would take an updated photo of my Tiffany collection!


 
 ur collection.....is that "class of '08" gold or silver?....I would love to get one for myself....


----------



## Beriloffun

kohl_mascara- how much can you fit into the little travel jewelry travel case??


----------



## kohl_mascara

Beriloffun said:


> kohl_mascara- how much can you fit into the little travel jewelry travel case??



I can put max two rings in the little holder, while I can put two pairs of stud earrings and two necklaces (which includes my two key pendants) in the little cavity and still have room for more. It's surprisingly deep.  I wouldn't put dangly/chandelier earrings in there because they could get tangled with my chains, especially during travel.  I could probably put an additional flexible charm/link bracelet in there for travel but nothing stiff like cuffs can fit.


----------



## Beriloffun

kohl_mascara said:


> I can put max two rings in the little holder, while I can put two pairs of stud earrings and two necklaces (which includes my two key pendants) in the little cavity and still have room for more. It's surprisingly deep.  I wouldn't put dangly/chandelier earrings in there because they could get tangled with my chains, especially during travel.  I could probably put an additional flexible charm/link bracelet in there for travel but nothing stiff like cuffs can fit.



thank you!! I think it would be a good piece to have while traveling rather than all my little tiffany pouches scattered around in my bag...lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ It'd be a great investment!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

strawberry77 said:


> Hi fettfleck,
> 
> Love your collection. Is your bracelet custom made? I don't see it in store or on the website.


 
Hi strawberry77 - I know this question was to fettfleck,  however I have the same mini tag heart bracelet and it is not custom made.
I believe that style is now discountinued, I have not seen it for about a year now on the website and I purchased mine in 2008.


----------



## merekat703

deelaa said:


> ur collection.....is that "class of '08" gold or silver?....I would love to get one for myself....


 Thanks! it is silver.


----------



## fettfleck

WillstarveforLV said:


> Hi strawberry77 - I know this question was to fettfleck,  however I have the same mini tag heart bracelet and it is not custom made.
> I believe that style is now discountinued, I have not seen it for about a year now on the website and I purchased mine in 2008.



Yap, that's correct! Thank you for answering.  I love that small bracelet. It is so cute and yet so versatile.


----------



## merekat703

Does anyone have the Tiffany books as part of their collection. The coffee table ones not cataloges.


----------



## Minteva

Here's my small collection:

Tiffany keys (I also have a silver one, no pic yet)...and Frank Gehry's heart necklace in silver + gold

Usually I'm a LV lurker, but it's nice to venture out.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

merekat703 said:


> Does anyone have the Tiffany books as part of their collection. The coffee table ones not cataloges.


 
I have two:  One entitled _Tiffany Jewels_ and the other is _Louis Comfort Tiffany_.  They have beautiful pictures.


----------



## smalls

This is not a collection pic since I have more pieces than this, but I just got these items so I wanted to share.  One is a silver bracelet with rose gold charm and the other is a rose gold necklace.  Here is a pic with and without flash.


----------



## Nutcracker

merekat703 said:


> Does anyone have the Tiffany books as part of their collection. The coffee table ones not cataloges.



I have this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Tiffany-Style...293X/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1295771539&sr=8-4

Tiffany Style


----------



## T&Co.Addict

This is my first post everrr on this site, and thought I would start by showing you guys my Tiffany's collection. Not a whole lot, and all silver. I love it though. I couple things are missing like my Notes right...but here is most of it... 






I think I may have a problem haha





This is the first thing that I got from Tiffanys..my boyfriend bought it for me when we just started dated





Bought this for myself in vegas when I won a small jackpot : D





Tiffany Beads





Notes Charm





My Key





My Christmas gift this year


----------



## lubird217

This is my ancient collection minus 4 sterling silver necklaces with pendants. I haven't bought anything in years! I think the last thing I purchased was a cupcake charm when they first came out in 2008.

I wear the Elsa Peretti bone cuff (though I haven't in ages, as you can tell it needs polishing!)

I should wear the pearl bracelets more but I never do, I just keep them nicely wrapped! 

I get good wear out of the gold/amethyst earrings and the etoile band. I guess I should get into it again


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

Everyone has beautiful peices on here! I am hoping to get on the ball and post pics up as well! But has anyone else noticed the ridiculous increase in some of the T&CO peices? The small key w/diamond went up $50!!! Yikes, there goes my thought of picking one up! =( 
I felt like it was just yesterday when they had ALREADY increased their prices. 
Just sayin'........


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ The price increases are atrocious, but across the board all luxury brands have increased their prices in the past few months. I know the keys and heart collections have gone up the most % most likely because V-Day is a few short weeks away. I guess it's supposed to keep the pieces "exclusive."  

I'm sure everyone knows by now (and is tired of hearing about it/seeing it) but I added a new piece to my collection.  The Sola from the yellow diamond line 

Against natural sunlight:





Under LED spotlight:


----------



## funmeg

Kohl....beautiful ring! is that RBL Stormy you're wearing??? I've got that on my nails today!


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Thank you funmeg!  My nails are a wreck haha, especially if I do them myself.  I am not sure of the color, but I borrowed it from a classmate who bought the nail polish from American Apparel


----------



## claypot




----------



## AntiqueShopper

Very pretty!  What size is the DBTY, if you don't mind me asking?  Also, can you show modeling shots?  Many of the girls on this thread ask questions about DBTY sizes all the time- 


claypot said:


>


----------



## claypot

Thanks *AntiqueShopper*. Boy, taking pictures of yourself with a big camera is hard!


----------



## claypot

^Sorry I forgot to add that the DBTY is a 0.05.


----------



## merekat703

Claypot I am so glad you posted the modeling photo! I have been thinking about buying that necklace but was curious about the size and how it looks on. If your able can you tell me the size of the diamond in mm? Also is it really sparkley? Thanks!


----------



## claypot

Sorry I don't have a ruler (I do need one) and yes it is sparkly, though I don't know how sparkly you would expect or like it to be. The bigger the sparklier of course, but mine is enough to not scream at you, but with movement the light catches your eye and then it gets noticed.


----------



## trustlove

Does anyone have the tiffany metro. If so can you post pics please.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

T&Co.Addict said:


> This is my first post everrr on this site, and thought I would start by showing you guys my Tiffany's collection. Not a whole lot, and all silver. I love it though. I couple things are missing like my Notes right...but here is most of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have a problem haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first thing that I got from Tiffanys..my boyfriend bought it for me when we just started dated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this for myself in vegas when I won a small jackpot : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christmas gift this year


 wow those r great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## mocha.lover

AHHHHHH!!! Okay, my boyfriend literally just came over 10 minutes ago to surprise me and I had to take a photo for this thread!!

First Tiffany & Co. piece!


----------



## skyqueen

18kt "Love Knots" pave diamonds...older then most of the gals on tPF. LOL!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> 18kt "Love Knots" pave diamonds...older then most of the gals on tPF. LOL!


 
Beautiful piece!!!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful piece!!!


----------



## Contessa

SkyQueen, that piece must look gorgeous on! I love love knots!


----------



## misschbby

just drooling here lol


----------



## skyqueen

Contessa said:


> SkyQueen, that piece must look gorgeous on! I love love knots!


Actually, dearheart...I forgot all about it till someone posted something about Tiffany's "Love Knots" couple months ago. Years ago I wore it more when I wore YG. But got it out of the safe and started wearing it, again...I think YG is making a comeback! LOL!


----------



## ladyash

*dies* LOVE that necklace!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

mocha.lover said:


> AHHHHHH!!! Okay, my boyfriend literally just came over 10 minutes ago to surprise me and I had to take a photo for this thread!!
> 
> First Tiffany & Co. piece!



I'm so excited for you!  It looks gorgeous - post some modelling shots!  Is this an early v-day gift??


----------



## skyqueen

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ The price increases are atrocious, but across the board all luxury brands have increased their prices in the past few months. I know the keys and heart collections have gone up the most % most likely because V-Day is a few short weeks away. I guess it's supposed to keep the pieces "exclusive."
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows by now (and is tired of hearing about it/seeing it) but I added a new piece to my collection. The Sola from the yellow diamond line
> 
> Against natural sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under LED spotlight:


Just...WOW!


----------



## Pandoraholic

Well I'm quite sure i haven't posted my Tiffany and Co collection pics for quite a while.... so here's the pics of my Tiffany Collection as it is currently. I got my 1st Tiffany Item the RTT Heart Toggle Bracelet on holiday in USA in June 2009- I now have 13 little blue boxes. How do u keep/store your boxes????






My NEW Tiffany Keys. 
The Fleur De Lis Key AU$345 on 30 inch Oval Link Chain AU$125
Mini Heart Key with Pink Sapphire on a mini beaded 16inch chain- AU$305 (my BF left receipt in Bag- LOL)


----------



## Pandoraholic

My Bead Collection
Graduated Bead Necklace purchased in USA by my MIL Nov 2009
Bead Bracelet- Purchased June 2010 in Hong Kong
16inch small bead necklace with RTT Heart Tag charm Got in local Tiffany Melbourne Collins Street July 2009
8mm Bead Earrings purchased 2009 Collins Street


----------



## Pandoraholic

Bow necklace purchased in Hong kong June 2010
Bow Earrings purchased in Hong Kong
Open Heart medium 
Open Heart Small on 18inch chain


----------



## Pandoraholic

My RTT Collection
RTT Heart Toggle I thought I lost in Hotel on checkout of Hong Kong so I purchased the other RTT Heart Tag Bracelet in the T&Co HK Airport.... lol then the Toggle one turned up in my suitcase when i unpacked in the UK- I'm thinking of adding charms to the Toggle and keeping the other plain.... what do u think???


----------



## dialv

Here is a photo of my collection. My favorite pieces are my rings. Tiffany sparkler in yellow citrine, Tiffany garden flower rose gold with amethyst and my Frank Gehry star ring.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

dialv-
Please, please post a model shot of the garden flower ring!  I think it is so pretty and I've been thinking about getting it.  Would love to see how much "finger coverage" it has.  LOL...


----------



## dialv

Here you are. I was wondering the same thing when I was interested in it but when they tell you over the phone it doesn't really help.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Thank you!  It's really beautiful...I may have to copy you.


----------



## dialv

Your welcome. The rose gold looks really beautiful with the amethysts. Spring is around the corner so it is a great time to get a flower ring!


----------



## canyongirl

dialv said:


> Here you are. I was wondering the same thing when I was interested in it but when they tell you over the phone it doesn't really help.


 
Gorgeous!  Thank you for the handshot.  I've been drooling over that ring on the website.  I love the combination of RG w/amethyst.


----------



## skyqueen

dialv said:


> Here you are. I was wondering the same thing when I was interested in it but when they tell you over the phone it doesn't really help.


Gorgeous and amethyst brings good health!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

pandora - you have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## merekat703

Love the sparkler and the gemstone ball bracelet!


----------



## kohl_mascara

dialv said:


> Here you are. I was wondering the same thing when I was interested in it but when they tell you over the phone it doesn't really help.



GORGEOUS!  I love this size, it is just perfect!!!  My bf bought me the small pendant but I exchanged it for something else because the lavender amethyst and the rose gold didn't show up well against my skin!! Now I am seriously wondering if I made the right choice!


----------



## Forsyte

merekat703 said:


> Claypot I am so glad you posted the modeling photo! I have been thinking about buying that necklace but was curious about the size and how it looks on. If your able can you tell me the size of the diamond in mm? Also is it really sparkley? Thanks!



Here is the same necklace with a closer view.


----------



## skyqueen

Just got an early B-Day present from my darling friend. I had the fancy car...now I've got the keychain to go with it! LOL!
Oh...I'm 39, again......


----------



## Pandoraholic

jaygurlygurl said:


> pandora - you have a gorgeous collection!


 
 Thanks... i'm a little obsessed and always looking at what to get next. I think i NEED more earrings just gotta decide which ones!!!


----------



## Pandoraholic

dialv said:


> Here is a photo of my collection. My favorite pieces are my rings. Tiffany sparkler in yellow citrine, Tiffany garden flower rose gold with amethyst and my Frank Gehry star ring.


 
LOVE both of your rings. I would LOVE the sparkler ring in the purple Amethyst but i think it's a lil too far outta my price range at the moment.


----------



## Forsyte

mocha.lover said:


> AHHHHHH!!! Okay, my boyfriend literally just came over 10 minutes ago to surprise me and I had to take a photo for this thread!!
> 
> First Tiffany & Co. piece!



Wow gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## mocha.lover

@kohl_mascara + Forsyte - Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Just got an early B-Day present from my darling friend. I had the fancy car...now I've got the keychain to go with it! LOL!
> Oh...I'm 39, again......


 
Very nice key chain!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Very nice key chain!



I know...never thought of a Tiffany keychain. Total surprise!


----------



## Forsyte

Here is a photo of a Tiffany bracelet I have. I have some other pieces as well such as the mini sterling bean, small hoop earrings, tear drop necklace and  a DBTY pendant necklace.


----------



## LouisLVer

Pandoraholic said:


> My Bead Collection
> Graduated Bead Necklace purchased in USA by my MIL Nov 2009
> Bead Bracelet- Purchased June 2010 in Hong Kong
> 16inch small bead necklace with RTT Heart Tag charm Got in local Tiffany Melbourne Collins Street July 2009
> 8mm Bead Earrings purchased 2009 Collins Street


 


Love this collection! This is what I want, but in gold!


----------



## bellacherie

I'm sorry if this has been answered already, but if I want to take my e-ring to be polished will they need to see the receipt?


----------



## Pandoraholic

LouisLVer said:


> Love this collection! This is what I want, but in gold!



When u get it be sure to post some pics we'd love to see it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

bellacherie said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered already, but if I want to take my e-ring to be polished will they need to see the receipt?


 
No; just bring in the ring and they will send it in for you!


----------



## Blo0ondi

thn guys 4 sharing u all of u have realy nice pieces
i hope i become one of th proud owners of t&co... someday


----------



## Brina_ca

Anyone has Tiffany bean necklace? I do love it, and gonna get the largest size one.
The store nearest my place doesn't have the sz in stock. I am wondering how it looks like. Will it be too large or too plain?


----------



## alana40

Here is my collection !!









And waiting for ths one to be make  into a larger diamonds instead of .05ct each to .13ct on each diamond. It's gonna a big one,  can't wait


----------



## Forsyte

Brina_ca said:


> Anyone has Tiffany bean necklace? I do love it, and gonna get the largest size one.
> The store nearest my place doesn't have the sz in stock. I am wondering how it looks like. Will it be too large or too plain?



I have the large one and the mini one. I wear the mini more right now. The large I wore more about ten years ago.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Brina_ca said:


> Anyone has Tiffany bean necklace? I do love it, and gonna get the largest size one.
> The store nearest my place doesn't have the sz in stock. I am wondering how it looks like. Will it be too large or too plain?


 
I have the 12mm in gold.  I find that is the perfect size for me.


----------



## merekat703

In 2 weeks my DBTY necklace will be arriving! I needed it shortened.


----------



## mbisquer

Valentine's Day came early for me  My first ever little blue boxes


----------



## Forsyte

mbisquer said:


> Valentine's Day came early for me  My first ever little blue boxes



Ooooh love them!!


----------



## merekat703

mbisquer said:


> Valentine's Day came early for me  My first ever little blue boxes


 
Beautiful!


----------



## NurseAnn

mbisquer said:


> Valentine's Day came early for me  My first ever little blue boxes



I love this Filigree heart!  Is there any way you could post a modeling pic?  It's something I've seriously been considering.  TIA


----------



## mbisquer

NurseAnn said:


> I love this Filigree heart!  Is there any way you could post a modeling pic?  It's something I've seriously been considering.  TIA








I wish my hair wasn't in the way as much but I hope this helps you out


----------



## kohl_mascara

mbisquer said:


> I wish my hair wasn't in the way as much but I hope this helps you out



The necklace looks great on you!  And you have such long, thick, dark, beautiful hair!  Congrats on your blue box


----------



## paradise392

I have quite a collection but its mostly from the silver collection.
This is what i have:
heart studs
heart charm bracelet
toggle charm bracelet
pearl bracelet with heart charm
silver bead bracelet
mini silver bead bracelet with peace sign
mini silver bead bracelet with heart locket
palm tree necklace
fleur de lis key necklace
turquoise heart mini key necklace
long chain heart necklace
convertible blue charm
link charm bracelet

i think i have a few more that i missed.
i got my first tiffanys jewelry 2 years ago for my birthday from my bffs.


----------



## cocosapphire

Happy Valentine's Day to Everyone!

Today, I received this Tiffany 18kt white gold heart charm from my beloved husband, along with the 18kt white gold Aaron Basha link bracelet and 18kt white gold Aaron Basha heart charm (with tiny diamonds and ladybug).


----------



## Francis T

[You look so pretty here!!!! Love it.QUOTE=mbisquer;18037533]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my hair wasn't in the way as much but I hope this helps you out[/QUOTE]


----------



## NurseAnn

mbisquer said:


> I wish my hair wasn't in the way as much but I hope this helps you out



You and the necklace are gorgeous!  I told my husband that this is next on my "want" list.


----------



## tanya t

My small collection....
I wear the key on a 30in beaded necklace and the monogrammed pendant on a 24in....They look great layered together!
And of course I lOVE my manhattan satchel!!!!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## merekat703

Tanya, I love your charm bracelet!! I have started one and so far I have 4 charms. You have the perfect ones!


----------



## tanya t

merekat703 said:


> tanya, i love your charm bracelet!! I have started one and so far i have 4 charms. You have the perfect ones!



thanks! It is so fun to wear!!!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Hi Ladies!!! New to forum... I'm sitting at the car dealership waiting for my husband's truck, so I decided to share my collection with pictures to come in the very near future... 

Elsa Peretti Sevillana pendant (sterling silver with black silk cord)
Tiffany 1837 Lock charm and chain
Tiffany 1837 Lock necklace in sterling silver
Tiffany 1837 Lock bracelet
Tiffany 1837 cuff in sterling silver 
Tiffany 1837 Triple Bangle Bracelet with lock
Tiffany Toggle Black Onyx Bead bracelet
Tiffany Toggle Black Onyx Bead necklace
Tiffany crown charm in sterling silver

This is all that I can remember off the top of my head because I honestly have a mixture of Tiffany jewelry, home decor and leather accessories and I would need to visually reference each piece...

Love Tiffany so much that my bridal shower was themed none other than "Breakfast at Tiffany's!"


----------



## Nutcracker

blingconnoistre said:


> Hi Ladies!!! New to forum... I'm sitting at the car dealership waiting for my husband's truck, so I decided to share my collection with pictures to come in the very near future...
> 
> Elsa Peretti Sevillana pendant (sterling silver with black silk cord)
> Tiffany 1837 Lock charm and chain
> Tiffany 1837 Lock necklace in sterling silver
> Tiffany 1837 Lock bracelet
> Tiffany 1837 cuff in sterling silver
> Tiffany 1837 Triple Bangle Bracelet with lock
> Tiffany Toggle Black Onyx Bead bracelet
> Tiffany Toggle Black Onyx Bead necklace
> Tiffany crown charm in sterling silver
> 
> This is all that I can remember off the top of my head because I honestly have a mixture of Tiffany jewelry, home decor and leather accessories and I would need to visually reference each piece...
> 
> Love Tiffany so much that my bridal shower was themed none other than "Breakfast at Tiffany's!"



Hi! Can you post modeling pics about the Peretti's Sevillana?!


----------



## claypot

:useless:


----------



## blingconnoistre

Nutcracker said:


> Hi! Can you post modeling pics about the Peretti's Sevillana?!


 
I sure will... I will wear it later today and post for you...


----------



## Nutcracker

blingconnoistre said:


> I sure will... I will wear it later today and post for you...



Thanks!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Nutcracker said:


> Hi! Can you post modeling pics about the Peretti's Sevillana?!


 
Sorry so late as I promised this at a much earlier time, but I'm out of town for my birthday weekend and got caught up doing some shopping...

Here's one picture that I managed to snap... As soon as I get settled back at home, I don't mind taking more for you if you'd like!!!


----------



## Beriloffun

SO PRETTY! ^^^ 

I really wanted the large ring, but I haven't been able to find it


----------



## Pandoraholic

Lovely... I really like it...What size is the Sevillana?? It looks quite large. I can't wait to see pics of ur collection. Enjoy the rest of your weekend away.


----------



## arnott

inch37 said:


> ok here ya go forgive the no makeup look lol



Love it!  I'll need to get an 18 inch chain also.


----------



## Nutcracker

blingconnoistre said:


> Sorry so late as I promised this at a much earlier time, but I'm out of town for my birthday weekend and got caught up doing some shopping...
> 
> Here's one picture that I managed to snap... As soon as I get settled back at home, I don't mind taking more for you if you'd like!!!



 Awwww, it is really lovely as I expected! What size is it? 

And happy birthday to you!


----------



## arnott

DangerousJade said:


> Okay, here are some modeling pics. I'm sorry the quality from my cheapo camera and elegant bathroom lighting is not very good.
> 
> I am 5'3" and have this on an 18" chain.



Love this!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated!!!

Beril- Give Tiffany in Houston @ The Galleria a call. I was there yesterday and they have a lot of pieces that are no longer available on the Internet. I saw a lot of pieces that were first introduced to me by my DH when we started dating 6 years ago. 

I don't know the exact measurements but it is large- I would say approximately an inch and a half or a little bigger. 

On the back side- the Elsa Peretti signature is etched along with trademarking...

I'm in a hotel room and got out of bed to get necklace to take picture of back for you lovely ladies and can't find it. It's around here somewhere and as soon as I do, I will post...

My DH gave this to me when we were dating for an occasion years ago and it still looks 
wonderful. 

I would recommend this collection as it's elegant and timeless!


----------



## merekat703

My silver DBTY. I layered it with my notes 'M'


----------



## merekat703

These are alittle clearer.


----------



## arnott

DangerousJade said:


> Okay, here are some modeling pics. I'm sorry the quality from my cheapo camera and elegant bathroom lighting is not very good.
> 
> I am 5'3" and have this on an 18" chain.



Just wondering...does Tiffany's silver tarnish with time?  I'm thinking about getting this same necklace, and while I think it probably looks better in silver, I'm thinking the gold one will last longer.  I'm looking for something that will last forever since it will be a gift from my husband!  Can silver stand the test of time and still look good?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Just wondering...does Tiffany's silver tarnish with time? I'm thinking about getting this same necklace, and while I think it probably looks better in silver, I'm thinking the gold one will last longer. I'm looking for something that will last forever since it will be a gift from my husband! Can silver stand the test of time and still look good?


 
All sterling silver will tarnish overtime; however, with proper care, the piece will look great for years to come.  I have the heart tag toggle necklace for 10 years now, and it is still beautiful!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> All sterling silver will tarnish overtime; however, with proper care, the piece will look great for years to come.  I have the heart tag toggle necklace for 10 years now, and it is still beautiful!



Thanks for the info!  So gold will never tarnish?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> Thanks for the info! So gold will never tarnish?


 
Gold does not tarnish; silver tarnishes because there is a chemical reaction that occurs when it is exposed to different materials.  Over time, however, all metals will develop a pitina.


----------



## Forsyte

Teardrop necklace


----------



## wild child

Forsyte said:


> Teardrop necklace


 
I love how dainty and pretty it looks on your neck. Is the chain 16"?


----------



## Forsyte

wild child said:


> I love how dainty and pretty it looks on your neck. Is the chain 16"?



Thank you Yes it is a 16" chain.


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> Gold does not tarnish; silver tarnishes because there is a chemical reaction that occurs when it is exposed to different materials.  Over time, however, all metals will develop a pitina.



I'll get the gold key then.  Do you all prefer yellow or rose gold?


----------



## Nutcracker

merekat703 said:


> These are alittle clearer.



Aw, very very nice! Is the chain 16"? Looks great on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

arnott said:


> I'll get the gold key then. Do you all prefer yellow or rose gold?


 
If this is your first piece of gold Tiffany jewelry, I vote for yellow.  I love their yellow gold and rose gold.  Both are excellent choices; however, yellow gold may be a little more classic than rose gold.


----------



## etoile_30

merekat703 said:


> These are alittle clearer.



Absolutely gorgeous. Two of my favourite pieces - and I've never seen them together! I had a quick read back but couldn't see - is it the 0.05 DBTY?


----------



## merekat703

etoile_30 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Two of my favourite pieces - and I've never seen them together! I had a quick read back but couldn't see - is it the 0.05 DBTY?


 


Nutcracker said:


> Aw, very very nice! Is the chain 16"? Looks great on you!


 '
Thanks! It is the .05 in silver and the chain was shortened to 15 inches so I could layer with my 16" necklaces. Its small but I wanted something to wear daily.


----------



## SassieMe

AntiqueShopper said:


> All sterling silver will tarnish overtime; however, with proper care, the piece will look great for years to come.  I have the *heart tag toggle necklace* for 10 years now, and it is still beautiful!



Oh! You remind me how much I love that necklace.  If your 10-year old is still lovely, that might convince me that it's a good investment!!


----------



## clanalois

Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain

I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!






Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.




Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## merekat703

That is beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!


 
Beautiful collection!


----------



## kohl_mascara

clanalois - your collection is TDF!!


----------



## arnott

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!



  Do you have a modeling pic?


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!



GORGEOUS collection!!


----------



## Bentley1

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!



Wow, beautiful! I especially love your Legacy and you have such perfect hands to model it!

Any chance for mod pics of the gorgeous necklace??


----------



## Forsyte

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!



Lot's of gorgeous diamonds!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I finally decided it was time to take all of my Tiffany pieces out to polish and photograph (so difficult to take good pics of silver!).  Here's the majority of my collection: 

Earrings:
Tiffany Beads earrings in white dolomite 
Tiffany Beads earrings in silver 
Twist Knot earrings in silver

Necklaces:
Elsa Peretti Letter N pendant 
Return to Tiffany Heart Tag pendant
Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles pendant 

Bracelets: 
Tiffany Bead bracelet 
Heart Tag Charm Toggle bracelet 

Charms: 
"N" lock charm 
Return to Tiffany Heart Lock Charm

Rings:
Somerset ring (my very first Tiffany piece)
Bezet platinum band (custom)
Tiffany Embrace e-ring


----------



## kohl_mascara

Sigh, your embrace is just so lovely Tasha!!


----------



## luvs*it*

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!




*~*Gorgeous collection!!*~*


----------



## merekat703

Great collection!!



Shopaholic_Tasha said:


> I finally decided it was time to take all of my Tiffany pieces out to polish and photograph (so difficult to take good pics of silver!). Here's the majority of my collection:
> 
> Earrings:
> Tiffany Beads earrings in white dolomite
> Tiffany Beads earrings in silver
> Twist Knot earrings in silver
> 
> Necklaces:
> Elsa Peretti Letter N pendant
> Return to Tiffany Heart Tag pendant
> Tiffany 1837 interlocking circles pendant
> 
> Bracelets:
> Tiffany Bead bracelet
> Heart Tag Charm Toggle bracelet
> 
> Charms:
> "N" lock charm
> Return to Tiffany Heart Lock Charm
> 
> Rings:
> Somerset ring (my very first Tiffany piece)
> Bezet platinum band (custom)
> Tiffany Embrace e-ring


----------



## Forsyte

Tiffany notes pendant 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ams=s+5-p+9-c+471074-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## Blo0ondi

clanalois said:


> Tiffany Keys - Fleur de lis pendant with round brilliant diamonds in platinum, 1.5" long, on 16" platinum chain
> 
> I actually bought this last year, wasn't posting much on tPF because I was so busy. I wear this EVERY DAY. SOOOOO many compliments it's insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany Grand, quartz resonator, round brilliant diamonds, it was a wedding present in 2007 I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes with my Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine: This aqua blue is one of my favorite colors!


 
wow ausome love the key and th ring is gorgous! u have gr8 taste


----------



## etoile_30

Forsyte said:


> Tiffany notes pendant
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...ams=s+5-p+9-c+471074-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+



Simple but beautiful.


----------



## Forsyte

etoile_30 said:


> Simple but beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## clanalois

*merekat703, antiqueshopper, kohl_mascara, shopaholic_tasha, Forsyte, luvs*it*, blo0ondi: *thanks!

Arnott, Bentley1 - here is a modeling pic:


----------



## Nutcracker

clanalois said:


> *merekat703, antiqueshopper, kohl_mascara, shopaholic_tasha, Forsyte, luvs*it*, blo0ondi: *thanks!
> 
> Arnott, Bentley1 - here is a modeling pic:



OMG it's amazing! Sooo beautiful!


----------



## arnott

AntiqueShopper said:


> If this is your first piece of gold Tiffany jewelry, I vote for yellow.  I love their yellow gold and rose gold.  Both are excellent choices; however, yellow gold may be a little more classic than rose gold.



Thanks!  I was going back and forth between the 2 golds and have decided on yellow!  DH said yellow also!


----------



## claypot

clanalois said:


> *merekat703, antiqueshopper, kohl_mascara, shopaholic_tasha, Forsyte, luvs*it*, blo0ondi: *thanks!
> 
> Arnott, Bentley1 - here is a modeling pic:



I never liked the Tiffany Keys range but I think you've converted me. Only for this key though.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

kohl_mascara said:


> Sigh, your embrace is just so lovely Tasha!!


Awww thanks, Kohl 
p.s. I need my weekly fix of seeing your gorgeous Sola hehe!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Hi all.
I have been checking out this thread. I am new here!

I have just bought a Return to Tiffany mini heart tag silver bead bracelet size 7".
but i have a small wrist.. I wanna know if anyone owning this can model a pic for me so that i can imagine the size?


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

merekat703 said:


> Great collection!!



Thanks, merekat!!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

clanalois said:


> *merekat703, antiqueshopper, kohl_mascara, shopaholic_tasha, Forsyte, luvs*it*, blo0ondi: *thanks!
> 
> Arnott, Bentley1 - here is a modeling pic:



It looks SO gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Francis T

clanalois said:


> *merekat703, antiqueshopper, kohl_mascara, shopaholic_tasha, Forsyte, luvs*it*, blo0ondi: *thanks!
> 
> Arnott, Bentley1 - here is a modeling pic:


 I WANT THAT KEY!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Hi all recently I have bought a mini heart tag return to Tiffany Bead bracelet 7 inch. However it's TOO large for me  I am kinda sad.. 

can i get it to tiffany to shorten it for free?? and how long does it take?


----------



## rocksee3

xxjoolisa said:


> Hi all recently I have bought a mini heart tag return to Tiffany Bead bracelet 7 inch. However it's TOO large for me  I am kinda sad..
> 
> can i get it to tiffany to shorten it for free?? and how long does it take?


 
I don't know if they'll do it for free; I had a necklace lengthened and was told that it would be around $20 an inch. Then again, I was adding to it so maybe that's why they charged me. It took them almost a week.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

That key is gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous key...looks great on you!


----------



## swtharvestmoon

Christmas present  : small bow


----------



## kohl_mascara

rocksee3 said:


> I don't know if they'll do it for free; I had a necklace lengthened and was told that it would be around $20 an inch. Then again, I was adding to it so maybe that's why they charged me. It took them almost a week.



I had my necklace at Tiffany lengthened for free - but the chain was platinum.  I wanted in between 16"-18" (I got 17" or 17.5" I believe). I think Tiffany will lengthen or shorten gold/platinum chains for free, but I am not sure about sterling silver jewelry.  

xxjoolisa - I would go to a Tiffany and inquire about pricing!  Hopefully they do it for free .  I would think it would take about 2 weeks.  I got a lot of things sized/altered from XMas - VDay and that was the busiest time for them and everything took 3 weeks, but hopefully things are slowing down now and the shortening will only take 2 weeks.


----------



## xxjoolisa

rocksee3 said:


> I don't know if they'll do it for free; I had a necklace lengthened and was told that it would be around $20 an inch. Then again, I was adding to it so maybe that's why they charged me. It took them almost a week.



I have asked them.. they are charging me for 20 pounds to shorten the bracelet and have to wait for two to three weeks.  

By the way, I also have one more question, do you think it's pretty to wear just the mini heart tag bead bracelet on the wrist? will it be too plain?


----------



## xxjoolisa

kohl_mascara said:


> I had my necklace at Tiffany lengthened for free - but the chain was platinum.  I wanted in between 16"-18" (I got 17" or 17.5" I believe). I think Tiffany will lengthen or shorten gold/platinum chains for free, but I am not sure about sterling silver jewelry.
> 
> xxjoolisa - I would go to a Tiffany and inquire about pricing!  Hopefully they do it for free .  I would think it would take about 2 weeks.  I got a lot of things sized/altered from XMas - VDay and that was the busiest time for them and everything took 3 weeks, but hopefully things are slowing down now and the shortening will only take 2 weeks.



thanks a lot for the information, kohl_mascara.. I feel bad that it's hard to find something perfect for small wrist.. Why dont they offer smaller length anyway.

I hope it will take less time for them as it's not the peak season now!


----------



## rocksee3

xxjoolisa said:


> I have asked them.. they are charging me for 20 pounds to shorten the bracelet and have to wait for two to three weeks.
> 
> By the way, I also have one more question, do you think it's pretty to wear just the mini heart tag bead bracelet on the wrist? will it be too plain?


 
I think it would be very pretty to wear on its own. It's a nice, delicate piece and if you have small wrists I think it would look lovely. I like to layer though, and wear my mini lock with the larger bead bracelet.


----------



## xxjoolisa

rocksee3 said:


> I think it would be very pretty to wear on its own. It's a nice, delicate piece and if you have small wrists I think it would look lovely. I like to layer though, and wear my mini lock with the larger bead bracelet.



Thanks for the advice. I kind of like mixing with other bracelets too. By the way, do you prefer Links of London or Tiffany & Co by the brand itself?


----------



## DearBuddha

xxjoolisa said:


> By the way, I also have one more question, do you think it's pretty to wear just the mini heart tag bead bracelet on the wrist? will it be too plain?



I love this bracelet, and I'm definitely eyeing it. I think it would be fine to wear on its own if you're purposefully trying to achieve a simple, delicate look. That said, it might look better in a stack with similar sized bracelets


----------



## rocksee3

xxjoolisa said:


> Thanks for the advice. I kind of like mixing with other bracelets too. By the way, do you prefer Links of London or Tiffany & Co by the brand itself?


 
I don't have any Links of London so Tiffany.


----------



## merekat703

I just bought the dbty in silver and had it shortened an inch and they did it for free and I recieved it 5 days after buying it instore. So odd that they'd charge you. I've never been charged for services.


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I just had one of my silver necklaces lengthened from 16" to 18" and it costs $20 for the first inch and $10 for every inch thereafter.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

merekat703 said:


> I just bought the dbty in silver and had it shortened an inch and they did it for free and I recieved it 5 days after buying it instore. So odd that they'd charge you. I've never been charged for services.


 
They start charging you if the service is done 30 days after purchase.  If you sent it in the day you purchased it, shortening would be free of charge.


----------



## kowloontong

my legacy ring


----------



## kowloontong

my pink tourmaline ring


----------



## kowloontong

embrace(my engagement ring)


----------



## peace43

^^
Wow!  All of your rings are beautiful!


----------



## xxjoolisa

AntiqueShopper said:


> They start charging you if the service is done 30 days after purchase.  If you sent it in the day you purchased it, shortening would be free of charge.



I just went to Tiffany & co today. They didnt charge me, but i have to wait for three weeks and ask them to send to my address. I hope they won't charge me.


----------



## kohl_mascara

xxjoolisa said:


> I just went to Tiffany & co today. They didnt charge me, but i have to wait for three weeks and ask them to send to my address. I hope they won't charge me.



They probably won't charge you.  They will tell you the cost up front!  That's good they're doing it for free. . .but I'm sorry it'll take so long!


----------



## xxjoolisa

kohl_mascara said:


> They probably won't charge you.  They will tell you the cost up front!  That's good they're doing it for free. . .but I'm sorry it'll take so long!



By the way, you heard of Links of London? I think they will charge if you want them shorten your bracelet.. it's so unfair.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xxjoolisa said:


> I just went to Tiffany & co today. They didnt charge me, but i have to wait for three weeks and ask them to send to my address. I hope they won't charge me.


 
They definately will not charge you then.  Were you given a receipt that states what services would be done?  On that receipt is the price for servicing, and since yours in a predictable price (it's not like you are replacing a  diamond), they would tell you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My newest addition:


----------



## baglici0us

Thats beautiful ^ Congratulations!

I have the same in white gold but I was loving the rose gold too.

I've worn it every single day since.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> Thats beautiful ^ Congratulations!
> 
> I have the same in white gold but I was loving the rose gold too.
> 
> I've worn it every single day since.


 
I would love to see a picture of your ring.  How long have you had it?


----------



## baglici0us

Here you go *AntiqueShopper*, just for you. I went and took a photo of it just then. 

I've had that ring for a little over half a year now and I still love it!


----------



## baglici0us

Sorry, here it is again:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> Here you go *AntiqueShopper*, just for you. I went and took a photo of it just then.
> 
> I've had that ring for a little over half a year now and I still love it!


 
Your ring is beautiful; it looks like it just came out of the store.  I think we both picked classic, beautiful rings.   Hooray for us !


----------



## baglici0us

While I was at it, I took some photos of my engagement ring set as well.

I photographed them on my pinkie because its a really warm night and my fingers are slightly swollen.

Its the classic tiffany setting with a 2.2mm half circle channel set and a full circle jazz band.
















I like the versatility of switching the bands around and wearing just the two bands by itself sometimes, or just the e-ring by itself. Its really fun to do.


----------



## baglici0us

AntiqueShopper said:


> Your ring is beautiful; it looks like it just came out of the store.  I think we both picked classic, beautiful rings.   Hooray for us !



Thanks! On the other side of the ring it does show a bit of wear, it needs to be rhodium plated every year or so I think. Also the matte bit on the inside of the ring can be scratched quite easily.

I was so careful with it when I first got it but now I just don't care as much anymore.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

We are ring twins^^^^


----------



## baglici0us

^^^ Haha I am flattered, you have excellent taste!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> ^^^ Haha I am flattered, you have excellent taste!


 
As do you ring twin!!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

AntiqueShopper said:


> They definately will not charge you then.  Were you given a receipt that states what services would be done?  On that receipt is the price for servicing, and since yours in a predictable price (it's not like you are replacing a  diamond), they would tell you.



Yes, a receipt is given, but no price is quoted


----------



## xxjoolisa

AntiqueShopper said:


> My newest addition:



BEAUTIFUL! 
You always buy jewelry by yourself, or you ask your boyfriend/husband to buy you? 
It's really pretty! i love it!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

xxjoolisa said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> You always buy jewelry by yourself, or you ask your boyfriend/husband to buy you?
> It's really pretty! i love it!


 
Both. . .my fiance often treats me, but I like to treat myself as well.  If I really want something, I feel that if I can buy it, then why not.


----------



## SweetCherries

kowloontong said:


> embrace(my engagement ring)



You have a stunning collection Kowloontong!


----------



## baglici0us

I am currently in love with the new Tiffany Locks range, especially this heart one. 







I feel like I cannot justify the purchase as I have so many Tiffany bracelets already! Also, the price is shocking compared to the USD price.


----------



## Forsyte

baglici0us said:


> I am currently in love with the new Tiffany Locks range, especially this heart one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I cannot justify the purchase as I have so many Tiffany bracelets already! Also, the price is shocking compared to the USD price.



Well, if you are still in love with it in a month I would get it anyway. The justification is that you love it.


----------



## lovedove

baglici0us said:


> I am currently in love with the new Tiffany Locks range, especially this heart one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I cannot justify the purchase as I have so many Tiffany bracelets already! Also, the price is shocking compared to the USD price.




You don't have to wear it as a bracelet, you can also wear it as a necklace (plus buying a necklace chain is a little cheaper than buying a bracelet).


----------



## baglici0us

*Forsyte* and *lovedove*, Thank you for your input.

I have been thinking of it as a pendant too and it does look nice that way too. I think I will get it after all.


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

I have a decent collection which I am DIEING to share w/all of you! 
Just waiting to add when hubby isn't around! (Some purchases were done on the "down low" ) But does anyone own the "Daisy" key w/diamond pendant?
I wuild LOVE to see a model pic!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MomlovesTiffany said:


> I have a decent collection which I am DIEING to share w/all of you!
> Just waiting to add when hubby isn't around! (Some purchases were done on the "down low" ) But does anyone own the "Daisy" key w/diamond pendant?
> I wuild LOVE to see a model pic!


LOL!  I definately have some Tiffany purchases that were made on the "down low!"  Good thing I have a sizable jewelry wardrobe and fiance would have no way of knowing if something is new or has been unworn for a while .


----------



## Junkenpo

^^hahah... i have a pair of earrings that were my last luxe purchase of 2009. I haven't gotten anything for myself since then... it took me awhile before i wore then in front of DH.  I can't even wear them often now bc my baby is now in the grabby phase & the earrings dangle, too much temptation!


----------



## arnott

Does anyone here have the mini starfish?  Just wondering how much bigger it is than the mini mini.  The starfish that I liked was about an inch in diameter and I'm not sure what size it was.


----------



## alice87

i think starfish come in 4 sizes. The one inch is probably third biggest size.


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

AntiqueShopper said:


> LOL! I definately have some Tiffany purchases that were made on the "down low!" Good thing I have a sizable jewelry wardrobe and fiance would have no way of knowing if something is new or has been unworn for a while .


 

LOL! My husband has like Tiffany Radar I swear! I have a few pieces I know for sure he would recognize! =)


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

aarti said:


> Daisy Tiffany Key with diamond
> 24 inch Oval Link Key Chain
> The Three Graces Olympian "Friendship Charm"
> 
> yay!


 
Oooohhh Aarti, I have  been wanting this Daisy key SOOOOO bad! Any way you can please post a modeling pic of it? Would so appeciate it! =)


----------



## Bentley1

kowloontong said:


> embrace(my engagement ring)



Amazing!!! Beautiful and looks sooo lovely on your finger!!!  

Can you share the stats of your rings by any chance?


----------



## tiffany_lover

AntiqueShopper said:


> We are ring twins^^^^



Gorgeous!!  I have a Tiffany RB solitaire as well  but it's much smaller than yours!
Everyone has such amazing Tiffany collections on the PurseForum!!  I'm having fun looking through them all


----------



## kohl_mascara

tiffany_lover said:


> Gorgeous!!  I have a Tiffany RB solitaire as well  but it's much smaller than yours!
> Everyone has such amazing Tiffany collections on the PurseForum!!  I'm having fun looking through them all



I can't wait to see pics of your ring!!  I think smaller sized diamonds are perfect and so dainty looking!


----------



## baglici0us

Here's my current collection (minus some pieces I couldn't find/are being repaired)

Bracelets/Cuffs/Bangles:


----------



## baglici0us

Paloma Picasso Zellige Bangles in 3 colours
Silver 1837 Narrow Cuff
Silver Signature Cuff
Silver 1837 Lock Triple Bangle
Stainless Steel Tiffany Mark Coupe Watches
Silver DBY Bracelet
Paloma Picasso Baroque Freshwater Pearl Bracelet
Silver Return to Tiffany Bracelet
Yellow Gold Return to Tiffany Bracelet
Silver 1837 Toggle Bracelet
Paloma Picasso Multi-Bead Braceet
Silver Bead Bracelet
Silver Return to Tiffany Freshwater Pearl Bracelet
Silver 1837 Montage Clasp Bracelet


----------



## baglici0us

Next, Chunky Necklaces:-











From left to right,

1) Silver Elsa Peretti Open Heart Freshwater Pearl Necklace
2) Silver Bead Necklace
3) Silver Return to Tiffany Charm + Medium Link Necklace
4) Silver 10 Chain Heart Necklace
5) Silver Heart Necklace
6) Silver Onyx Toggle Necklace
7) Silver Oval Link Necklace
8) Paloma Picasso Baroque Freshwater Pearl Necklace
9) Silver 1837 Montage Clasp Necklace


----------



## baglici0us

Pendants:-






From left to right:-

Silver Tag Pendant on Black Cord
Silver Paloma Picasso Graffiti Scribble Pendant
Silver Paloma Picasso Zellige Pendant
White Gold Diamond Signature Pendant
Silver Return to Tiffany Heart Pendant
Silver Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant
Yellow Gold Open Heart Key Pendant
Yellow Gold Small Oval Key Pendant
Yellow Gold Return to Tiffany Heart Pendant
White Gold Diamond Quatrefoil Key Pendant
Silver Elsa Peretti Cross Pendant


----------



## baglici0us

Phew! Its tiring naming all these pieces..

I will post earrings and rings later..Hope you enjoyed my posts!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> Phew! Its tiring naming all these pieces..
> 
> I will post earrings and rings later..Hope you enjoyed my posts!


 
Great collection, Bag!

I took this picture yesterday; so, I thought I would add it to this thread.  






Frank Gehry Diamond Fish
Elsa Peretti Turquoise Open Heart Earrings
( I normally would not wear the combo together.  However, I changed earrings to help another member of the Forum decide on a purchase.)


----------



## baglici0us

I love the diamond fish - its gorgeous! 

The turquoise open hearts look lovely against your skin as well...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> I love the diamond fish - its gorgeous!
> 
> The turquoise open hearts look lovely against your skin as well...


 
Thank you!  You have an awesome collection!  I especially like you quad. key, Zellige pendant, Paloma Bead Bracelet, Signature Pendant, and DBTY bracelet.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I am having difficulty determining what earrings look best with my fish pendant. I have had it for quite some time and have worn the following with it:

Tiffany Earrings:
Gehry Axis Diamond Earrings
Sterling Silver Open Heart Hoops
Sterling Silver Bean Earrings


I also wore my diamond studs. However, I am not a big fan of them.

Can I have some input on what you gals think?


----------



## trustlove

Antique I love those open heart earrings.


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Great collection, Bag!
> 
> I took this picture yesterday; so, I thought I would add it to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Gehry Diamond Fish
> Elsa Peretti Turquoise Open Heart Earrings
> ( I normally would not wear the combo together.  However, I changed earrings to help another member of the Forum decide on a purchase.)


 looove that diamond fish!! i havn't seen this posted yet! did you buy it for yourself? is it WG or platinum?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> looove that diamond fish!! i havn't seen this posted yet! did you buy it for yourself? is it WG or platinum?


 
Thank you!  My parents and I bought it (parents gave me half the money) about two years ago.  I do not wear it that often, but I think it is beautiful.  It is in white gold and has over 40 points of Tiffany G colored diamonds.  I do not know if Tiffany still makes this particular fish; I do not see it on the website.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

trustlove said:


> Antique I love those open heart earrings.


 
Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

baglici0us said:


> Phew! Its tiring naming all these pieces..
> 
> I will post earrings and rings later..Hope you enjoyed my posts!


 

OMG Bagilicious..............I am "drooling" over your Tiffany jewels!!!!!!!
One word: G O R G E O U S!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
How is the Paloma Picasso Color Beaded Bracelet, would you be able to post a model pic? PLEASE! I am contemplating buying that piece! I just bought the moonstone & onyx one! And I love it.
GREAT collection!


----------



## ladyash

omg can you post a model shot of the ten chain heart necklace?? I LOVE it!


----------



## baglici0us

*AntiqueShopper* - Thank you, I wish I wore more of my pieces. I have 2 jewellery boxes, one for the pieces I always reach for, and one which I don't really wear/have never worn. lol. I regret buying so much silver, I should have saved up and bought something fab!

I love your earring collection! I think any of them would go well with the fish. It isn't a big and chunky necklace after all and you could wear almost anything with it. I can't really pick a fave. I love the Frank Gehry Axis earrings though - my housemate has it. They've stopped making it.


----------



## baglici0us

MomlovesTiffany said:


> OMG Bagilicious..............I am "drooling" over your Tiffany jewels!!!!!!!
> One word: G O R G E O U S!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How is the Paloma Picasso Color Beaded Bracelet, would you be able to post a model pic? PLEASE! I am contemplating buying that piece! I just bought the moonstone & onyx one! And I love it.
> GREAT collection!



Hi *MomlovesTiffany*, Thanks for your sweet comments...

Here are some pictures of the bracelet for you..I love looking at all the colours of the gemstones and trying to name them all was a task. This is a bracelet for any gemstone enthusiast! It has loosened up quite a bit since I bought it- I think it needs restringing.

Here are the names of the stones from the website: From the inside to out: Nephrite green jade, rhodonite, jasper, hydrogrossular garnet, red jasper, blue lace agate, dumortierite, tiger's eye, green aventurine, hawk's eye quartz, rose quartz, amethyst, rhodochrosite, lapis lazuli and azurmalachite.


----------



## baglici0us

ladyash said:


> omg can you post a model shot of the ten chain heart necklace?? I LOVE it!



Hi *Ladyash*, this model shot is just for you. They have stopped making this necklace though, it might be difficult to find one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> Hi *Ladyash*, this model shot is just for you. They have stopped making this necklace though, it might be difficult to find one.


 
I have that necklace too!  Again, twins!    Yours in not really tangled.  Mine is all tangled up.  Any advise on keeping in nice?


----------



## baglici0us

haha.. the reason why mine is so nice is because I've never worn it. It does get tangled up in the pouch though, I spent half an hour untangling it last week.

I should wear it more often. I just don't really like 16 inch pieces. I've stored it in its pouch in a ziplock bag since I bought it.


----------



## baglici0us

Here are my earrings (I've left out a couple of pieces...can't find them at the moment):-











1) Silver Elsa Peretti Mesh Earrings
2) Silver Graduated Bead Drop Earrings
3) Silver Bead Earrings
4) Yellow Gold Frank Gehry Open Fish Earrings
5) White Gold Diamond Paloma Picasso Jolies Earrings
6) Silver Paloma Picasso Tenderness Heart Earrings
7) White Gold Diamond Signature Earrings
8) Silver Freshwater Pearl Earrings
9) Yellow Gold 1837 Earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

baglici0us said:


> haha.. the reason why mine is so nice is because I've never worn it. It does get tangled up in the pouch though, I spent half an hour untangling it last week.
> 
> I should wear it more often. I just don't really like 16 inch pieces. I've stored it in its pouch in a ziplock bag since I bought it.


 
I spent at least 1/2 an hour untangling the piece every time I wear it as well.  I love short necklaces, but I do not like spending the time to get the chains perfectly aligned.


----------



## arnott

baglici0us said:


> Here are my earrings (I've left out a couple of pieces...can't find them at the moment):-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Silver Elsa Peretti Mesh Earrings
> 2) Silver Graduated Bead Drop Earrings
> 3) Silver Bead Earrings
> 4) Yellow Gold Frank Gehry Open Fish Earrings
> 5) White Gold Diamond Paloma Picasso Jolies Earrings
> 6) Silver Paloma Picasso Tenderness Heart Earrings
> 7) White Gold Diamond Signature Earrings
> 8) Silver Freshwater Pearl Earrings
> 9) Yellow Gold 1837 Earrings



How are you liking the mesh earrings?


----------



## baglici0us

^^^ I LOVE them! They are my go to dangly earring and I always receive tons of compliments whenever I wear them. They are difficult to clean though..use a soft toothbrush and silver polish.


----------



## ladyash

baglici0us said:


> Hi *Ladyash*, this model shot is just for you. They have stopped making this necklace though, it might be difficult to find one.




omg I love it!! They really need to make it again in yellow gold for me LOL!
I want something yellow gold and have been looking at tiffany but I can't decide what I want yet


----------



## arnott

baglici0us said:


> ^^^ I LOVE them! They are my go to dangly earring and I always receive tons of compliments whenever I wear them. They are difficult to clean though..use a soft toothbrush and silver polish.



I'd like the gold ones.    Do you have the small size?


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

baglici0us said:


> Hi *MomlovesTiffany*, Thanks for your sweet comments...
> 
> Here are some pictures of the bracelet for you..I love looking at all the colours of the gemstones and trying to name them all was a task. This is a bracelet for any gemstone enthusiast! It has loosened up quite a bit since I bought it- I think it needs restringing.
> 
> Here are the names of the stones from the website: From the inside to out: Nephrite green jade, rhodonite, jasper, hydrogrossular garnet, red jasper, blue lace agate, dumortierite, tiger's eye, green aventurine, hawk's eye quartz, rose quartz, amethyst, rhodochrosite, lapis lazuli and azurmalachite.


 Oh wow! You are simply the BEST! Thanks again! And I truly had NO idea that they actually get loosened! Do you wear it often? I have only worn my onyx/moonstone one twice! Beautiful! I think I am goig to cave in and get it! Thanks for helping me!


----------



## boarbb

got this for myself few days ago




and a heart shape one from my bf 4 years ago on v day (pic later)


----------



## arnott

narcissistmas said:


> I just bought this necklace and I love it!



Nice!  When you polish it does the enamel rub off?


----------



## peace43

baglici0us said:


> haha.. the reason why mine is so nice is because I've never worn it. It does get tangled up in the pouch though, I spent half an hour untangling it last week.
> 
> I should wear it more often. I just don't really like 16 inch pieces. I've stored it in its pouch in a ziplock bag since I bought it.



You can buy a 2 inch or more silver extender for your necklace to make it longer. Just look it up on the Internet. Less than $10.


----------



## ladyash

does anyone own the yellow gold bow that could post model pics? I am considering it but idk what size to get or what it looks like and if it would look right to wear when I get older?


----------



## narcissistmas

arnott said:


> Nice!  When you polish it does the enamel rub off?



idk honestly lol i'm kind of too scared to really do anything to it. if i ever polish it i'll take it to tiffanys and it'll be there problem haha. that way if it rubs off its not my doing.


----------



## trustlove

My new purchase


----------



## trustlove

The rest of my collection, which I just noticed needs to be clean.


----------



## trustlove

Here is a better pic of them cleaned


----------



## AntiqueShopper

trustlove said:


> My new purchase


 
Beautiful band! Congratulations again!


----------



## narcissistmas

trustlove said:


> Here is a better pic of them cleaned



what size is your tiffany lock? im thinking about getting one


----------



## trustlove

Its on the smaller side not sure of the exact size.

Here is a pic hope it gives you a better perspective.


----------



## narcissistmas

trustlove said:


> Its on the smaller side not sure of the exact size.
> 
> Here is a pic hope it gives you a better perspective.



thank you!


----------



## lovedove

Does anyone have the Infinity necklace?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148204

How is it different from the Figure Eight necklace?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lovedove said:


> Does anyone have the Infinity necklace?
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...p+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&mcat=148204
> 
> How is it different from the Figure Eight necklace?


 
I do not have the Infinity; however, based on the picture, I can tell that the design is more delicate than the Figure Eight.  The Infinity is also a little less expensive than the Figure Eight.


----------



## lovedove

AntiqueShopper said:


> I do not have the Infinity; however, based on the picture, I can tell that the design is more delicate than the Figure Eight.  The Infinity is also a little less expensive than the Figure Eight.



Thanks for you input.  I have the Figure Eight as well.  I really like it, but sometimes it flips, I'm wondering if the Infinity would do that too.  I wish they had different views so I could see how flat (or fat) it is.


----------



## EasterBunny

My first Tiffany purchase! I got it from my dad.


----------



## arnott

^Congrats!  Is that size medium?


----------



## EasterBunny

arnott said:


> ^Congrats! Is that size medium?


 Yes it is. The small size was so tiny.


----------



## ash&diamond

just a very small collection




http://imageshack.us


----------



## narcissistmas

trustlove said:


> Here is a better pic of them cleaned



do you know if they sell the 6th one on the top? the T & Co long necklace? I've tried finding it on the site multiple times and never can


----------



## trustlove

narcissistmas said:


> do you know if they sell the 6th one on the top? the T & Co long necklace? I've tried finding it on the site multiple times and never can



My fiance bought that necklace for me a year ago for my B-day. I looked for it on the site the other day and I couldn't find it. As a matter fact I'm not sure if they ever had it featured online, I saw it at my local Tiffany and that's when he purchased it. But I would call them, they might be able to locate a store who has it in stock.


----------



## narcissistmas

trustlove said:


> My fiance bought that necklace for me a year ago for my B-day. I looked for it on the site the other day and I couldn't find it. As a matter fact I'm not sure if they ever had it featured online, I saw it at my local Tiffany and that's when he purchased it. But I would call them, they might be able to locate a store who has it in stock.



oh thanks, i'll def do that.


----------



## Fabella

Hi ladies,

I really need some help from tiffany & co experts with authenticating some tiffany jewellery from ebay. I posted a couple of items in the "authenticate this jeweler/ seller sticky" around 2 days ago but no response. I have a couple more items to add that also require authentication. Can anyone help me with authentication or direct me to a reputable but free site that could? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice collection


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Love your necklace, ash&diamond!


----------



## trustlove

ash&diamond- can you post a pic of the necklace I am thinking of getting it and can't decide if I should get the medium or the large. What size is yours?


----------



## axewoman

My newest addition - Legacy Aquamarine ring:


----------



## Candice0985

its so gorgeous!!!, this is my dream ring... was it for a special occasion, or did you buy it just because?


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> My newest addition - Legacy Aquamarine ring:


love this.........


----------



## axewoman

Candice0985 said:


> its so gorgeous!!!, this is my dream ring... was it for a special occasion, or did you buy it just because?



Out of a blue gift from my DH. I always wanted one and here it is!


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> Out of a blue gift from my DH. I always wanted one and here it is!


gorgeous ive always wondered about the colour of the aquamarine, i like lighter aqua and i wonder if they have variations of the colours...?


----------



## axewoman

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous ive always wondered about the colour of the aquamarine, i like lighter aqua and i wonder if they have variations of the colours...?



Yes, the colors vary. I was looking for more rich aqua blue than light blue. Here are two more pics:


----------



## Candice0985

love it!! enjoy your beautiful new ring


----------



## ladyash

axewoman said:


> My newest addition - Legacy Aquamarine ring:




 that's my birthstone and I absolutely LOVE IT! though I already have my blue topaz and smokey quartz ring that is the same style so I cant justify buying this one


----------



## xxjoolisa

Hey girls.. I just got my bead bracelet shortened in Tiffany, but then... guess what, I just wore it for like 2 minutes, when i tried to take it off, it broke!   it is broken into pieces, i am so upset and going to Tiffany & co to get it repaired. 

Do you think they will repair it for me for free or exchange for other items? 

I am still very upset.


----------



## kohl_mascara

xxjoolisa said:


> Hey girls.. I just got my bead bracelet shortened in Tiffany, but then... guess what, I just wore it for like 2 minutes, when i tried to take it off, it broke!   it is broken into pieces, i am so upset and going to Tiffany & co to get it repaired.
> 
> Do you think they will repair it for me for free or exchange for other items?
> 
> I am still very upset.



I am so sorry that happened!  They most definitely should fix it for free or even let you exchange it for something else without a fuss.  This is clearly unacceptable!


----------



## kohl_mascara

axewoman said:


> Out of a blue gift from my DH. I always wanted one and here it is!



What a sweet DH!! I love the gemstone legacies.  I was even considering getting one as an e-ring but my DF wanted it to be a diamond.  Congrats!!! The color is sooo yummmyy


----------



## xxjoolisa

kohl_mascara said:


> I am so sorry that happened!  They most definitely should fix it for free or even let you exchange it for something else without a fuss.  This is clearly unacceptable!



I think it's because they used heat to melt the silver and then shortened it and sealed it back (i dont know if it's how they work) but then that area gets really fragile..  

Remember I told you I went there to get it fixed? I waited for three weeks and now it's broken. I haven't worn it!!! 

I am not sure if I can exchange for something else because it's shortened? Like it's not in its original form? Any ideas?


----------



## kohl_mascara

xxjoolisa said:


> I think it's because they used heat to melt the silver and then shortened it and sealed it back (i dont know if it's how they work) but then that area gets really fragile..
> 
> Remember I told you I went there to get it fixed? I waited for three weeks and now it's broken. I haven't worn it!!!
> 
> I am not sure if I can exchange for something else because it's shortened? Like it's not in its original form? Any ideas?



Blah.  I really don't think this is acceptable at all.  I don't care if they say you can't return/exchange it - you have to INSIST that you can and will!  Waiting for a bracelet to be fixed for 3 weeks, and upon return it breaks after 2 minutes of wear is cause enough for an exchange or even a full refund.  Since the fault is on the repair work, it won't matter if it was shortened.  Good luck!


----------



## xxjoolisa

kohl_mascara said:


> Blah.  I really don't think this is acceptable at all.  I don't care if they say you can't return/exchange it - you have to INSIST that you can and will!  Waiting for a bracelet to be fixed for 3 weeks, and upon return it breaks after 2 minutes of wear is cause enough for an exchange or even a full refund.  Since the fault is on the repair work, it won't matter if it was shortened.  Good luck!



I went to Tiffany and exchanged for earrings!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Woohoo! Glad you did it without a problem   Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bagmecc

Love it to bits...


----------



## amytaomin

wow,all those collections are sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## arnott

bluejinx said:


> Just got my Elsa Peretti Aegean toggle bracelet!



Very nice!  Is it comfortable for everyday or is it bulky?


----------



## arnott

Nekko said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Congrats to the girls that just got new pieces ^^
> 
> I actually just added to my collection as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Clover pendant, 36" oval link chain (this one is to be used as a shorter chain mainly doubled up.  I bought it in 18" at first but thought the chain once over is too delicate, so decided to get the full length one so I have options)
> 
> ...and my favourite piece of the three, the Return to Tiffany's mini bead blue enamal heart bracelet!  It's new, just came out a couple of days ago.  When I went to exchange my oval link chain I asked if they had it,  and they did!!! I had to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flip side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy.
> 
> Thank you for looking



Very nice bracelet!  I never knew it was that new!   And cool how it's double sided!


----------



## bluejinx

arnott said:


> Very nice!  Is it comfortable for everyday or is it bulky?



It lies very nicely on the wrist. I hate bracelets and don't wear them because the movement drives me batty! This is the one I can wear no issues no problem. Love it!!


----------



## boarbb

the first one is my bf  
i just got the mini open heart and mini bow around 10 days ago =S but thinking of returning the mini open heart , thinking that its a bit too small. or should i  exchange it for sth else?? sth around $200 cad


----------



## arnott

merekat703 said:


> I figured since its a snow day today that I would take an updated photo of my Tiffany collection!



Nice collection!  Is the open heart a size medium?


----------



## arnott

tanya t said:


> My small collection....
> I wear the key on a 30in beaded necklace and the monogrammed pendant on a 24in....They look great layered together!
> And of course I lOVE my manhattan satchel!!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



That monogram pendant is gorg!  I can't seem to find it on the website.  Do you get to chose the font?


----------



## tanya t

arnott said:


> That monogram pendant is gorg!  I can't seem to find it on the website.  Do you get to chose the font?



Thanks! I couldn't find it on the web either.... It was displayed in my local tiffany. I got to choose the font and i think it was only around 100.00.... Which i think is great!!!!! I absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just got my first 2 Tiffany items that i had wanted for a long time as an ani gift!


----------



## merekat703

arnott said:


> Nice collection! Is the open heart a size medium?


 Thanks, that is the medium heart.


----------



## merekat703

boarbb said:


> the first one is my bf
> i just got the mini open heart and mini bow around 10 days ago =S but thinking of returning the mini open heart , thinking that its a bit too small. or should i exchange it for sth else?? sth around $200 cad


 Oh I love them all! I want to get the mini heart to go with my medium heart! I just love the 2 tone hearts to!


----------



## alice87

alphabet charm P by Elsa Peretti


----------



## arnott

boarbb said:


> the first one is my bf
> i just got the mini open heart and mini bow around 10 days ago =S but thinking of returning the mini open heart , thinking that its a bit too small. or should i  exchange it for sth else?? sth around $200 cad



I'd exchange it for the small size.


----------



## arnott

tanya t said:


> Thanks! I couldn't find it on the web either.... It was displayed in my local tiffany. I got to choose the font and i think it was only around 100.00.... Which i think is great!!!!! I absolutely love it!!!!



Wow that's a good deal.  Do you happen to have a modeling pic?  I think it's even nicer than the alphabet disc pendant!


----------



## arnott

ReRe said:


> I have been wanting the platinum starfish from Tiffany's for some time, but always felt the chain was a bit dainty and too short for me.   I came upon this custom piece on sale on ebay from a jewelery store that has great feedback on really high end pieces.  Its the elsa peretti starfish on a diamond by the yard necklace (20 inches).  I felt it calling my name, so with a bit of bing ******** and some ebay bucks, I grabbed it.



How gorgeous.  Do you happen to have a pic of the back of the starfish?


----------



## ReRe

I only have pics of the front...will try to remember to take one of the back.


----------



## arnott

ReRe said:


> I only have pics of the front...will try to remember to take one of the back.



Is the back just a smooth surface?


----------



## tiffanylove

I really want to get the Heart Tag neckalce (without the toggle). Does anyone have any modeling pics?


----------



## boarbb

merekat703 said:


> Oh I love them all! I want to get the mini heart to go with my medium heart! I just love the 2 tone hearts to!



i went to tiffany today and exchanged with this lock  loveee it so much!!gonna wear it tmr


----------



## Candice0985

very cool, I like the size of that lock! would you be willing to post modelling pictures to see the size?


----------



## glowingface

boarbb said:


> got this for myself few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a heart shape one from my bf 4 years ago on v day (pic later)



This is a very beautiful one. I am planing to get this. Just a question though, what do you wear on ears when you wear this pendant? Like agOld earring or Silver?


----------



## boarbb

glowingface said:


> This is a very beautiful one. I am planing to get this. Just a question though, what do you wear on ears when you wear this pendant? Like agOld earring or Silver?



i dun wear any earrings these days now =( becuz my ears are getting so sensitive ...even to white gold(i dun own any but i tried my mom's) / silver  
but if i wear earrings i would wear silver


----------



## boarbb

Candice0985 said:


> very cool, I like the size of that lock! would you be willing to post modelling pictures to see the size?



sure
the one i got is the medium ~~


----------



## ladyash

love it! I need to check out the gold locks I think...I may just save and get one that I really like instead of staying on budget LOL


----------



## tiffanylove

So pretty!!!


----------



## justlurking

Oh goody.  Something else to lust after...

That looks absolutely great on you boarbb!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## lilneko69

Hi, I'm new to the board but would like to share my humble collection:

Novo engagement ring and wedding bands
Circle pendant
Tiffany Heart necklace (this was a birthday present from DH on our 1st date! We were just friends before)


----------



## kohl_mascara

^Beautiful collection!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## arnott

aquablueness said:


> Heart clasp necklace, Heart tag choker, open heart necklace, open heart charm, RTT heart padlock charm, Medium sized open heart necklace, Figure 8 necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduated bead necklace, Heart tag toggle choker, Loving heart necklace, Open tear drop necklace, Medium sized tear drop necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large sized open heart brooch, RTT oval tag choker, Toggle onxy necklace, Full heart mini sized necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my favorite~ don't remember the name of them, however, i fell in love with the motif and had to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how there's a ladybug on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking  It took a while to get them all together, but my purchases will be coming to a hault for now b/c i'm saving up for another blue box (i'll let you know when i get her):



Beautiful collection!  Do you have any modeling pics of the full heart?


----------



## MomlovesTiffany

boarbb said:


> sure
> the one i got is the medium ~~


 Boarbb, I LOVE your lock! Look's great on you! What size chain did you wear with it?


----------



## boarbb

MomlovesTiffany said:


> Boarbb, I LOVE your lock! Look's great on you! What size chain did you wear with it?



thank youuu and i wear it with my 16 inch tiff silver chain =)


----------



## Heidiho

Garden Flower Pendant in small size


----------



## peace43

^^
That's pretty!


----------



## C_peraza

does anyone know if they stop selling the Return to tiffany Large tag earings???
i cant seem to find them amywhere
i happend to loose mine :cry:
help!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

C_peraza said:


> does anyone know if they stop selling the Return to tiffany Large tag earings???
> i cant seem to find them amywhere
> i happend to loose mine :cry:
> help!!


 
They did discontinue those earrings.  However, they have the round tag notes earrings.  I own and love them.  I would suggest looking into those earrings.


----------



## BridgetNicole

C_peraza said:


> does anyone know if they stop selling the Return to tiffany Large tag earings???
> i cant seem to find them amywhere
> i happend to loose mine :cry:
> help!!



They also have the mini size of that motif if you would want to keep with tge hearts. They are very reasonably priced around $150.


----------



## makeupmama

My Tiffany key- a gift from DH for our 11th wedding anniversary last year. Hope you guys can see it- might be too small. Anyway, I would really love to get another blue box this year for our 12th  maybe a lock?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

makeupmama said:


> My Tiffany key- a gift from DH for our 11th wedding anniversary last year. Hope you guys can see it- might be too small. Anyway, I would really love to get another blue box this year for our 12th  maybe a lock?



lovely pic of you with your key pendant!  Where was this pic taken?  gorgeous background of the beach!


----------



## makeupmama

twochubbycheeks said:


> lovely pic of you with your key pendant!  Where was this pic taken?  gorgeous background of the beach!



thanks! it's a resort called bellarocca here in the philippines. it is really gorgeous out there


----------



## twochubbycheeks

makeupmama said:


> thanks! it's a resort called bellarocca here in the philippines. it is really gorgeous out there



oooh very nice!!!! 'hope to visit that when we go back to the PI soon.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I am thinking about to get a toggle bracelet, but have a quetion, does it comes with the heart or I have to buy it separatelly??


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pinkstrawberry said:


> I am thinking about to get a toggle bracelet, but have a quetion, does it comes with the heart or I have to buy it separatelly??


 
There are a few toggle bracelets.  

With heart: 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1


Without heart:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+bracelet-k+&search=1


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

WOW.... Antiqueshopper:  Thank you for sharing the many pictures, I am a new to Tiffany and I am glad there is this thread about Tiffany, I am sure I will learn a lot and see what's best for me.  I am looking for the returned to Tiffany heart toggle bracelet.  But Maybe I will change my mind after looking at everyones great collection


----------



## tiffanylove

Does anyone have the heart tag necklace WITHOUT the toggle? I would love to see modeling pics!


----------



## merekat703

My newest Tiffany pieces. RTT heart with teal letters and the silver gift box lock!


----------



## boarbb

new addition the small heart tag on a 18" small beaded chain


----------



## BridgetNicole

tiffanylove said:


> Does anyone have the heart tag necklace WITHOUT the toggle? I would love to see modeling pics!



For you tiffanylove  I dunno why it's upside down tho lol!!!


----------



## chinkee21

makeupmama said:


> thanks! it's a resort called bellarocca here in the philippines. it is really gorgeous out there


 
Is that the heart key? If it is, we are Tiffany keys twins! Congrats on your 11th anniv! How can you be already 11 years married? You look young!  

Isn't Bellarocca awesome!? We were there a couple years back and we had the best time ever! I miss Manila...cannot wait to go back in June!


----------



## chinkee21

Been meaning to take a photo of my little collection, will contribute soon!


----------



## Ice_cold

The only Tiffany& Co. I have the interlocking ring in rose gold and silver.

 I love it .


----------



## makeupmama

chinkee21 said:


> Is that the heart key? If it is, we are Tiffany keys twins! Congrats on your 11th anniv! How can you be already 11 years married? You look young!
> 
> Isn't Bellarocca awesome!? We were there a couple years back and we had the best time ever! I miss Manila...cannot wait to go back in June!



it is the heart key  i love it! yup, been married 11 years and this year it will be 12. time flies when you're having fun.
bellarocca is really beautiful. service is excellent. the food could be better, though.
manila is wonderful. i hope it won't be raining too much when you visit.


----------



## chinkee21

makeupmama said:


> it is the heart key  i love it! yup, been married 11 years and this year it will be 12. time flies when you're having fun.
> bellarocca is really beautiful. service is excellent. the food could be better, though.
> manila is wonderful. i hope it won't be raining too much when you visit.



Oo nga e, I'm sure it will be wet season by then..it's my sister's wedding, I hope the weather that day won't be so bad 

Btw, which lock pendant did you have your eyes on? I am currently plotting a lock purchase, to go with my key!


----------



## makeupmama

chinkee21 said:


> Oo nga e, I'm sure it will be wet season by then..it's my sister's wedding, I hope the weather that day won't be so bad
> 
> Btw, which lock pendant did you have your eyes on? I am currently plotting a lock purchase, to go with my key!


i want either the heart lock or the vintage lock with in silver and rose gold.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tiffanylove said:


> Does anyone have the heart tag necklace WITHOUT the toggle? I would love to see modeling pics!


 

Do u mean the heart tag choker? I have that one...


----------



## chinkee21

makeupmama said:


> i want either the heart lock or the vintage lock with in silver and rose gold.



OMG! We really have the same taste in jewellery! This is too weird! Hahaha! i think I will more likely pick up the vintage one though, with the 4 teeny diamonds on each corner.


----------



## tiffanylove

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Do u mean the heart tag choker? I have that one...


 
That's the one! Would you mind taking modeling pics?


----------



## boarbb

Ice_cold said:


> The only Tiffany& Co. I have the interlocking ring in rose gold and silver.
> 
> I love it .


i really like the interlocking :3 thinking of getting the necklace version of this!


----------



## C_peraza

AntiqueShopper said:


> They did discontinue those earrings. However, they have the round tag notes earrings. I own and love them. I would suggest looking into those earrings.


 


oh boy!! i was hopeing they didnt 
yes i have the round tag ones also


----------



## labelwhore04




----------



## gabz

Hi ladies dh is adding a new piece to my ss Tiffany collection for our anniversary 

I find my current. Pieces have tons of fine lines across them even though I store in my pouches and use the polishing cloth any tips on howmto avoid this pls? Some people's pics in this thread look so shiny!


----------



## Blo0ondi

looks wht my dear BF brought me 
















i'm sooo happy


----------



## Candice0985

very pretty! is it YG?


----------



## princessLIL

gorgeous key!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Your key is so pretty!!*~*


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tiffanylove said:


> That's the one! Would you mind taking modeling pics?


----------



## tiffanylove

NLVOEWITHLV said:


>


 

Thank you! It's very pretty


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ur welcome!!! I love it w/ the matching earrings... It can be casual or dressy!!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

princessLIL said:


> gorgeous key!


 



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Your key is so pretty!!*~*


 

thanks you guys!


----------



## mewt

I just got my first piece from tiffany, thanks to my lovely bf!
I found this place from googling "tiffany thread", haha. I badly want to show it off somewhere people can appreciate, as well as oggle over everyone else's wonderful pieces! 










it's the heart pendant in rose gold (never saw rose gold before, so this is another first!). no special occasion, he just got it because he knew I'd like it.


----------



## Blo0ondi

mewt said:


>


 
very nice


----------



## mewt

thanks, I love your key too! your key, in rose-gold, would've been my (super-close) second choice. the dainty little centered diamond is just adorable! can we see a modeling pic?


----------



## bumb1ebee

mewt said:


> thanks, I love your key too! your key, in rose-gold, would've been my (super-close) second choice. the dainty little centered diamond is just adorable! can we see a modeling pic?



what diamond? I don't see one...


----------



## mewt

Blo0ondi said:


> looks wht my dear BF brought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sooo happy



in the center is definitely a diamond. you can see the stock photo here: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+3-c+573050-r+501323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
I love things with one diamond, so I was seriously considering that in rose gold. maybe another day!


----------



## bumb1ebee

mewt said:


> in the center is definitely a diamond. you can see the stock photo here: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+3-c+573050-r+501323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> I love things with one diamond, so I was seriously considering that in rose gold. maybe another day!



OH! I thought she was talking about your necklace! whoops hehe


----------



## mewt

hahaha, I wish! I don't have a tiffany diamond to call my own... yet. (x


----------



## Blo0ondi

mewt said:


> in the center is definitely a diamond. you can see the stock photo here: http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...+3-c+573050-r+501323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> I love things with one diamond, so I was seriously considering that in rose gold. maybe another day!


 
the rose gold version is nice 2.. 
hope u get it soon.. when u do post pics


----------



## gabz

ss heart tag
ss beads 10 mm bracelet
ss beads 10 mm studs
new notes ss round pendant small
ss rtt tag bracelet
ss 1837 bar earings (discontinued)


----------



## kabaker

I just got my first piece of Tiffany's. My DB is in the navy and 2200 miles away from me and he just sent me these beautiful pearl earrings with 18ct white gold... just because, no special occasion!


[URL=http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dsc01435vu.jpg/]img713.imageshack.us/img713/5003/dsc01435vu.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Candice0985

kabaker, thats so sweet! love your earrings and your DB is a doll!


----------



## wintersong

*kabaker* i agree, those earrings are beautiful!! congrats


----------



## kabaker

Candice0985 said:


> kabaker, thats so sweet! love your earrings and your DB is a doll!



Its my first Tiffany's jewelry.... DB is a keeper


----------



## being.myself

Um... I have an almost embarrassingly big (but much-loved) collection I'll post here once I get my camera back...


----------



## UkrainianDoll

It's interesting seeing how different every female's taste in jewellery is! I only own three pieces now - the long RTT silver heart dog tag chain, a thin silver band ring and a silver key. I used to have more from my ex boyfriend but he had horrible taste so I sold them  served him right too > hehe


----------



## astromantic

Hello! I'm new here and everyone has such lovely pieces! I have a small but well loved Tiffany's collection and thought I'd share as well. My favourite is the Elsa Peretti heart earrings with its matching necklace!


----------



## inch37

small daisy key


----------



## kabaker

Thats very pretty Inch37!


----------



## princessLIL

inch 37 is your daisy key small or large? It looks like it s a large one. I m thinking of getting one too..hmm


----------



## mewt

is that RG? I was trying to convince my mom to get one for herself, since her name is Daisy! hehe. love that key!

and your collection is quite cute, astromantic!


----------



## lovedove

princessLIL said:


> inch 37 is your daisy key small or large? It looks like it s a large one. I m thinking of getting one too..hmm



I posted a comparison picture of the two sizes. Hope this helps.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-out-yet-anyone-434380-20.html#post18930269


----------



## kabaker

Diamonds By The Yard Pendant in sterling silver with the .03 pt diamond


----------



## kaexbabey

Hello! Hopefully I do this right, I haven't posted any pics on here yet & its been a while since I have on any forum. Anyway I'm just now discovering other parts of tPF, I'm usually on the LV thread. I only have 2 Tiffany's pieces so far but hope to add more to my little collection as the years go by =)

Valentine's Day 2011 gift:






Mother's Day 2011 gift (from the husby. Babies are only 2 & 4 years old):





The infinity necklace has more significance to me. 8 is our anniversary number and an infinity symbol is an 8 sideways. Also after finding these two quotes pertaining to infinity it made me love it more!

"A mother's love for her children has no bound, and nothing represents that better than the infinity symbol."

"I think that love and the infinity symbol go hand in hand. The infinity symbol can also stand for everlasting love. What better symbol to show someone that you feel love so strong that is will last for all infinity.

Ok thanks for reading my little story =P


----------



## wintersong

my collection:

.14 platinum dbty
rtt heart tag bracelet
silver heart key with diamond.


----------



## HeidiD

wintersong said:


> my collection:
> 
> .14 platinum dbty
> rtt heart tag bracelet
> silver heart key with diamond.


 
Beautiful pieces...I'd love to see a modeling pic of your dbty...I'm considering one for my anniversary and I'd love to see how that size looks IRL.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just added the yg plain bezet band to my collection. The band is very slim at 1.7mm but is very comfortable. I can't wear it until the wedding day  but here it is with the soleste:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Ice_cold said:


> The only Tiffany& Co. I have the interlocking ring in rose gold and silver.
> 
> I love it .



I love this!


----------



## wintersong

HeidiD said:


> Beautiful pieces...I'd love to see a modeling pic of your dbty...I'm considering one for my anniversary and I'd love to see how that size looks IRL.



Sure thing!!  
Here's a picture, doesn't do the necklace ANY justice as it's sooo sparkly irl. xDD
Also, I'm very petite (like, 5'2") so how it looks may vary x3


----------



## HeidiD

wintersong said:


> Sure thing!!
> Here's a picture, doesn't do the necklace ANY justice as it's sooo sparkly irl. xDD
> Also, I'm very petite (like, 5'2") so how it looks may vary x3


 
Thank you so much for sharing...your necklace looks just beautiful!  Dh and I are going up to NYC for our anniversary this month and we'll be going to Tiffany to pick out something out...I think I may be going home with this same necklace.  I was worried it may look too tiny but it really has so much presence.


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I just bought this Return to Tiffany bead bracelet. I've never liked Return to Tiffany stuff but I don't mind this because the tag is so small. I like how it dangles.


----------



## kimmers

Pandoraholic said:


> My Bead Collection
> Graduated Bead Necklace purchased in USA by my MIL Nov 2009
> Bead Bracelet- Purchased June 2010 in Hong Kong
> 16inch small bead necklace with RTT Heart Tag charm Got in local Tiffany Melbourne Collins Street July 2009
> 8mm Bead Earrings purchased 2009 Collins Street



Do you or anyone have a modeling picture of the beaded 10mm bracelet on?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Clumpy Dumpy said:


> I just bought this Return to Tiffany bead bracelet. I've never liked Return to Tiffany stuff but I don't mind this because the tag is so small. I like how it dangles.



Love it. I have the same one with the rose gold heart


----------



## merekat703

I just got the mini beads bracelet with the blue heart! Perfect for layering.


----------



## kohl_mascara

merekat703 said:


> I just got the mini beads bracelet with the blue heart! Perfect for layering.



Pics SVP!  I want to see how you layer it!


----------



## Jaded81

Gorgeous collections!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Clumpy Dumpy said:


> I just bought this Return to Tiffany bead bracelet. I've never liked Return to Tiffany stuff but I don't mind this because the tag is so small. I like how it dangles.


 this is very cute. I've not seen this one before.


----------



## merekat703

kohl_mascara said:


> Pics SVP!  I want to see how you layer it!



Here it is with my Tiffany Charm bracelet and Michele watch.


----------



## ammpt0831

My Tiffany Collection:

- RTT heart tag charm bracelet (not pictured)
- DBTY earrings 0.44 TCW, G, VS1
- DBTY platinum necklace 0.37c, G, VS1
- DBTY platinum bracelet
- DBTY yellow diamond 0.28c, FI, IF
- Fleur de lis platinum key


----------



## ammpt0831

- Elsa Peretti charcoal-color cuff in ruthenium over copper, small, right wrist.


----------



## Christinedaaefa

I love all of your collections! It makes me want to go out and buy some Tiffanys.


----------



## Minteva

Two of my latest goodies:
Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold
Heart diamond necklace - platinum


----------



## neverenoughbags

ammpt0831 said:


> My Tiffany Collection:
> 
> - RTT heart tag charm bracelet (not pictured)
> - DBTY earrings 0.44 TCW, G, VS1
> - DBTY platinum necklace 0.37c, G, VS1
> - DBTY platinum bracelet
> - DBTY yellow diamond 0.28c, FI, IF
> - Fleur de lis platinum key


 
Wow..love your yellow diamond!  Actually...I love your whole collection!


----------



## ammpt0831

neverenoughbags said:


> Wow..love your yellow diamond!  Actually...I love your whole collection!



Thanks! My yellow diamond is my current favorite and I wear it everyday


----------



## kohl_mascara

merekat703 said:


> Here it is with my Tiffany Charm bracelet and Michele watch.



I love it!!  It's beautiful!!


----------



## merekat703

kohl_mascara said:


> I love it!!  It's beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## claypot

Minteva said:


> Two of my latest goodies:
> Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold
> Heart diamond necklace - platinum



Wooo mod shot of your heart necklace please?


----------



## Pearl05

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a slight dilemma I have. I've come across this necklace in this collection by Elsa Peretti, but unlike the current one on the Tiffany&Co. website which says it's made with only 9 pearls, the one I've been presented with has 10 pearls. After having noticed the difference, I was wondering if anyone knew if Tiffanys made an older version of this necklace with the 10 pearls on the SS chain, or if it was a fake and they've only put out a 9 pearl necklace on the SS chain...?? 

Here's the link of the current necklace==> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...352+101323338+101476811-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## Blo0ondi

hi guys 

can some one who owns this 1827 earings show me how does it look when its worn i searched alot for pics but didnt find any 
tiffany-replicas.com/bmz_cache/e/e131c2d6ac332f19c84aee5e7e119b1b.image.94x85.Tiffany-1837-Circle-Earrings.jpg

i appreciant the help!


----------



## merekat703

My newest Tiffany piece and my only piece from the somerset collection


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> My newest Tiffany piece and my only piece from the somerset collection


 
Oh I love that ring!  I have the Somerset mesh bangle, and I love the mesh look.  Is it comfortable?


----------



## merekat703

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh I love that ring!  I have the Somerset mesh bangle, and I love the mesh look.  Is it comfortable?



yes very comfortable. I never liked the look of the mesh until I saw it in real life and I love it!


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> yes very comfortable. I never liked the look of the mesh until I saw it in real life and I love it!


 
That is good news!  Enjoy your ring, it looks great on your hand.


----------



## Jaylilee

I'm a little late to the Tiffany party, since I never showed much interest in jewelry and fashion until a year or so ago (not sure what happened lol don't ask me), but here's my first piece of tiffany jewelry:






Given to me by my mother.

I'm saving up slowly to buy a matching bracelet from tiffany hopefully graduation in december.


----------



## neverenoughbags

Jaylilee said:


> I'm a little late to the Tiffany party, since I never showed much interest in jewelry and fashion until a year or so ago (not sure what happened lol don't ask me), but here's my first piece of tiffany jewelry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given to me by my mother.
> 
> I'm saving up slowly to buy a matching bracelet from tiffany hopefully graduation in december.




I have this exact pair.  It's a timeless item!


----------



## Jaylilee

neverenoughbags said:


> I have this exact pair.  It's a timeless item!



Agreed! I'm a "less is more" type of person. I like having those timeless items that I know I can wear all year long, year after year, and it never "fades" out of fashion.


----------



## dialv

Here are my latest goodies. I have been buying charms, I don't have the bracelet yet but I knew I wouldn't wear it this summer so I thought I would get all the charms I wanted than order the bracelet. I also bought this Jean Schlumberger malachite egg and chain. I love this pendant so much, the size is nice to.


----------



## Blo0ondi

dialv said:


> Here are my latest goodies. I have been buying charms, I don't have the bracelet yet but I knew I wouldn't wear it this summer so I thought I would get all the charms I wanted than order the bracelet. I also bought this Jean Schlumberger malachite egg and chain. I love this pendant so much, the size is nice to.


 
love your Schlumberger malachite egg and chain!


----------



## einseine

dialv said:


> Here are my latest goodies. I have been buying charms, I don't have the bracelet yet but I knew I wouldn't wear it this summer so I thought I would get all the charms I wanted than order the bracelet. I also bought this Jean Schlumberger malachite egg and chain. I love this pendant so much, the size is nice to.


 
Love your pendant!  Very nice!


----------



## neverenoughbags

dialv said:


> Here are my latest goodies. I have been buying charms, I don't have the bracelet yet but I knew I wouldn't wear it this summer so I thought I would get all the charms I wanted than order the bracelet. I also bought this Jean Schlumberger malachite egg and chain. I love this pendant so much, the size is nice to.


 
wow....love the egg pendant!


----------



## dialv

Thank you!


----------



## Sarah.r

Does anyone have the blossom or daisy small key ? The 1.25 long, because i really like it and i want to get but i dont have a store near me so i wanna see some modeling pictures for it please. Help me plz


----------



## anny83

I have the small oval key


----------



## Sarah.r

Its 1.5 right, post a modeling picture plz and thank you so much


----------



## anny83

Mine is 1,25" not 1,5!
How can i post a pic? I am new here


----------



## Sarah.r

Put it as an attachment anny


----------



## Sarah.r

How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------



## anny83

Thanks a lot Sarah!  i will try tomorrow


----------



## kohl_mascara

Minteva said:


> Two of my latest goodies:
> Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold
> Heart diamond necklace - platinum



I have the heart necklace - I wear it every day!  Congrats!


----------



## lovedove

Sarah.r said:


> Does anyone have the blossom or daisy small key ? The 1.25 long, because i really like it and i want to get but i dont have a store near me so i wanna see some modeling pictures for it please. Help me plz




I posted a comparison of the two Daisy keys.  I think the Blossom key only comes in the 2.5" length. Hope this helps you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-out-yet-anyone-434380-20.html#post18930269


----------



## arnott

dialv said:


> Here are my latest goodies. I have been buying charms, I don't have the bracelet yet but I knew I wouldn't wear it this summer so I thought I would get all the charms I wanted than order the bracelet. I also bought this Jean Schlumberger malachite egg and chain. I love this pendant so much, the size is nice to.



Love the egg!  Any modeling pics?


----------



## its_a_keeper

merekat703 said:


> Here it is with my Tiffany Charm bracelet and Michele watch.


 
Cool! Like the Combo grate fit.



Jaylilee said:


>


 
 ahhh, so nice those Pearls and such a classic!
How nice of your Mom.

I really have to get them next time I'm at Tiffany!


----------



## joy2022

just got this but am deciding between this and the victoria cluster pendant (link).....dilemma!!!  thoughts??


----------



## Candice0985

joy2022 said:


> just got this but am deciding between this and the victoria cluster pendant (link).....dilemma!!!  thoughts??


I love this pendant! I actually purchased this pendant but returned it to buy a yellow diamond ring instead. It is gorgeous and sparkles like crazy. between the two pieces I prefer the cobblestone garden pendant over the victoria cluster, the cobblestone is completely different then any other design I have seen...I feel like I have seen similar pendants to the victoria design at other jewellery stores.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I agree with Candice - the cobblestone is very unique and beautiful.  The Victoria design is classic but you can find that design elsewhere.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Quality rose cut diamonds are much harder to find than marquise. I love the cobblestone pendant!


----------



## darkangel07760

joy2022 said:


> just got this but am deciding between this and the victoria cluster pendant (link).....dilemma!!!  thoughts??


 
Get this one!  The cobblestone is much prettier than the victoria!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I was wondering for any of  you that have the small pearl charm bracelet...can you wear it 24/7..in the shower/sleep...etc? thanks


----------



## Sarah.r

Lovedove 
I saw the picture you posted and it helped a lot, but can i see a modeling pic ?


----------



## merekat703

luvmy3girls said:


> I was wondering for any of  you that have the small pearl charm bracelet...can you wear it 24/7..in the shower/sleep...etc? thanks



I almost bought it but the SA talked me out of it because she said its fragile and pearls are hard to take care of. Its not a bracelet you can sleep/shower in.


----------



## merekat703

*My new charm!*


----------



## its_a_keeper

merekat703 said:


> *My new charm!*



Congrats! Really cute one.


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> *My new charm!*


 
Cute!  I love Tiffany charms!


----------



## Eilonwy555

I just bought myself the 1837 interlocking circles ring. I've never chosen a Tiffany piece for myself before so I am so excited! I was looking for a chunky ring but none of them seemed flattering on me - except this one!

Here it is - along with the pictures of the other Tiffany items I have - which were all gifts. The bolt clasp on my necklace is non-tiffany - the genuine one broke and I had to replace it - but the heart tag and chain are genuine.


----------



## einseine

joy2022 said:


> just got this but am deciding between this and the victoria cluster pendant (link).....dilemma!!!  thoughts??


 
I went to the Tiffany Store last week and viewed this pendent in person.  It was much more beautiful than expected!!!  I'm considering purchasing the Garden round earrings.  The size is just the same as this pendant.  I like that!  They are SO beautiful!


----------



## Sarah.r

I was shocked when i saw the small daisy key, you an barely see it! It was shocking. I didnt have the chance to see a big one bcz they had no stock of it, so i will wait until they bring some of it.


----------



## darkangel07760

Eilonwy555 said:


> I just bought myself the 1837 interlocking circles ring. I've never chosen a Tiffany piece for myself before so I am so excited! I was looking for a chunky ring but none of them seemed flattering on me - except this one!
> 
> Here it is - along with the pictures of the other Tiffany items I have - which were all gifts. The bolt clasp on my necklace is non-tiffany - the genuine one broke and I had to replace it - but the heart tag and chain are genuine.


 
I love the 1837 collection.  Beautiful ring!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Went shopping with my Aunt this weekend and she got my the filigree heart & key pendant in sterling...
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## Blo0ondi

MrsTGreen said:


> Went shopping with my Aunt this weekend and she got my the filigree heart & key pendant in sterling...
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


 
nice.. congrats


----------



## MrsTGreen

Blo0ondi said:


> nice.. congrats



Thanks


----------



## darkangel07760

MrsTGreen said:


> Went shopping with my Aunt this weekend and she got my the filigree heart & key pendant in sterling...
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


 
What a nice gift!  Tiffany's always make s a great gift hehe.


----------



## claypot

Adding to my small and ever-growing collection.


----------



## dialv

Love the initial pendant!


----------



## Blo0ondi

claypot said:


> Adding to my small and ever-growing collection.


 
love th intial pendant.. its in my wish list


----------



## its_a_keeper

Here we go:

Return to Tiffany Heart tag bracelet and necklace (16 chain) with heart shaped earrings small and the Garden Butterfly Ring and the Sincerely Tiffany Purse pen in sterling silver with diamond-textured pink lacquer.






modeling pics for size reference




















it's the LV Agenda Fonctionnel PM


----------



## Sarah.r

I finally decided to get the daisy small key ss and I am excited to put pics when it arrives


----------



## Minteva

claypot said:


> Wooo mod shot of your heart necklace please?


 
Here's a mod pic of the heart necklace and a pic of Gehry Heart 2-tone necklace.


----------



## alice87

Minteva said:


> Here's a mod pic of the heart necklace and a pic of Gehry Heart 2-tone necklace.



This design by Gehry is very pretty. I saw earrings on a girl and they look beautiful, they are right and left and I really like this fact. Congratulations!


----------



## Minteva

thns. i think the back side looks even more unique.


----------



## antschulina

Hi All! I love your collections! My collection is going to start in a few days, when my online order will arrive. I am mad about Tiffany & Co, because the style is so classy. So I can't wait to hold my purchases in my hand! Then I'll share the pictures of them


----------



## dialv

Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.


love this! the pink opal is amazing too, its so feminine and timeless.


----------



## Blo0ondi

dialv said:


> Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.


 
very nice.. wear it in good health


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Here's my Tiffany collection...

Diamond and sapphire celebration ring
Princess cut diamond studs
Quatra heart key pendant
Princess cut diamond celebration ring
Soleste YD ring


----------



## einseine

MustLuvDogs said:


> Here's my Tiffany collection...
> 
> Diamond and sapphire celebration ring
> Princess cut diamond studs
> Quatra heart key pendant
> Princess cut diamond celebration ring
> Soleste YD ring


 
Great collection!  I want to see your celebration rings!  Larger pics, please!!!  Do you wear your soleste with the diamond & sapphire celebration ring?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

einseine said:


> Great collection!  I want to see your celebration rings!  Larger pics, please!!!  Do you wear your soleste with the diamond & sapphire celebration ring?



Thanks.  I have to figure out how to post larger pics first...hey I clapped for myself when I successfully posted little ones!!  I tried the sapphire and diamond celebration ring with the Soleste and it didn't look very good.  The sapphires don't work well with the YD...too much going on, I guess.  I'll practice posting larger photos.


----------



## arnott

dialv said:


> Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.



Very nice.  Is that the small size?


----------



## dialv

^ Yes it is the small size. It is actually nice for small. 

MustLuvDogs love your collection!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

dialv said:


> Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.



I love the egg charms!


----------



## Candice0985

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks. I have to figure out how to post larger pics first...hey I clapped for myself when I successfully posted little ones!! I tried the sapphire and diamond celebration ring with the Soleste and it didn't look very good. The sapphires don't work well with the YD...too much going on, I guess. I'll practice posting larger photos.


mustluvdogs, gorgeous collection. so well rounded with a little bit of everything!


----------



## antschulina

MrsTGreen said:


> Went shopping with my Aunt this weekend and she got my the filigree heart & key pendant in sterling...
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com



Nice Necklace!!! Congrats!


----------



## labelwhore04

Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet






Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet






Mini Bead Bracelet






Crown Key Necklace






Mini Heart Tag Earrings






Frank Gehry Torque Ring






Blue Heart Tag Necklace






"I Love You" Ring(from my boyfriend)


----------



## MrsTGreen

antschulina said:


> Nice Necklace!!! Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## Blo0ondi

labelwhore04 said:


> Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Bead Bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Key Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Heart Tag Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Gehry Torque Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Heart Tag Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I Love You" Ring(from my boyfriend)


 
nice collection.. congrats


----------



## angle2011

queen tiffany,i like it very much


----------



## antschulina

Hello everybody! I am really mad about Tiffany and 2 days ago I received my first 2 blue boxes and am very proud of having them. My first Tiffany items are the heart tag pendant and the earrings (see pictures below). The jewels look really classy and the chain is really tiny and discrete. You really do not "yell", nor attract in a mandatory way to look at you with these jewels and I really appreciate this on Tiffany & co items. Looking forward to get more items from them, hopefully soon!


----------



## antschulina

antschulina said:


> Hello everybody! I am really mad about Tiffany and 2 days ago I received my first 2 blue boxes and am very proud of having them. My first Tiffany items are the heart tag pendant and the earrings (see pictures below). The jewels look really classy and the chain is really tiny and discrete. You really do not "yell", nor attract in a mandatory way to look at you with these jewels and I really appreciate this on Tiffany & co items. Looking forward to get more items from them, hopefully soon!


and here are the pictures http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc421/antschulina/


----------



## yminni

A-T-G said:


> Here's my Blue drawer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Laquer pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso hammered white gold w/ single diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Perettie Lapis in silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peridot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding chanel band and diamond engagement ring
> 
> Whew! Finally got pics for ya!


 

haha, i got the same combination for wedding band and engagement ring as you cheers


----------



## darkangel07760

antschulina said:


> and here are the pictures http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc421/antschulina/


 
Love it!  So cute!


----------



## yminni

here is mine, 1 ct, but it looks pretty under the light


----------



## its_a_keeper

yminni said:


> here is mine, 1 ct, but it looks pretty under the light


 
nice one!


----------



## vonvonne

My small Tiffany collection - Silver Bow Pendant / Necklace (mini) and Heart key charm with pink enamel finish.  I was initially hesitant about the bow pendant but I find it incredibly versatile and have worn it more than the key charm.  It was definitely a great buy!


----------



## merekat703

I just added the small floating heart to my collection.


----------



## antschulina

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it!  So cute!


Thanks for your feedback! I enjoy wearing them everyday.


----------



## Candice0985

my tiffany dreams have been answered
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28274513&mcat=148206&cid=288187&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288187-r+501297647+501287458+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
RG DBTY's!


----------



## BabyPo

vonvonne said:


> My small Tiffany collection - Silver Bow Pendant / Necklace (mini) and Heart key charm with pink enamel finish.  I was initially hesitant about the bow pendant but I find it incredibly versatile and have worn it more than the key charm.  It was definitely a great buy!



I like your super cute pink enamel key! 

A question for owners of Tiffany enamel pieces - how long does the enamel coating last? Will Tiffany recoat chipped enamel?


----------



## NurseAnn

Candice0985 said:


> my tiffany dreams have been answered
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...r+501297647+501287458+0-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+
> RG DBTY's!


 
Love it!  Howh did you know?  Were you watching for them?  Please post a pic as soon as you get one.  I love their DBTY.


----------



## Candice0985

NurseAnn said:


> Love it!  Howh did you know?  Were you watching for them?  Please post a pic as soon as you get one.  I love their DBTY.


nope I wasn't watching but I get emails with new product releases. there was a product release for the new cabochon by the yards and it was mixed with all the new DBTY's


----------



## NurseAnn

Candice0985 said:


> nope I wasn't watching but I get emails with new product releases. there was a product release for the new cabochon by the yards and it was mixed with all the new DBTY's



I tried on a 0.07 RG DBTY today after your post and came sooo close to buying it.  It was beautiful!  The pink tint was perfect.  I did notice that the bezel on the RG version was slightly thicker than the same necklace in YG...a little like how the bezel is thicker on the silver version.  I kind of liked the way it looked though.  It's at the top of my Christmas list now.


----------



## simonj13

Hey folks,

You all probably don't get too many dudes here in this forum... but just wanted to share this.

I recently decided to propose to my girlfriend this coming Nov 1st, our  4th anniversary... and after noticing her always stealing glaces every  time we walk past a Tiffany store, decided to forget all the ripping off  or value or bang for buck arguments... just wanted to get her something  she would love.  (I figure it can't be worse than any guys desires for a  super sports car... when $16k can technically still get your a car and 4  wheels, we still want that million $ lamborghini... it doesn't have to  make sense, you just gotta love it... only difference is... with this,  it's actually {just barely} feasible within budget)

So after 3 visits, the tiffany sales rep was actually really nice and  very helpful.  knew my budget and wanted to stay within it. called  various shops within Canada, US and UK and basically broke her back to  try to order in what i wanted because they didn't have stock there.   kept in touch all the time to let me know status of the rings she was  trying to bring in.. (and let me tell you it ain't easy... say what you  want about tiffany's... but apparently they sell like hot cakes and  getting what you want in stock has a lot of luck involved) 

She called me and this was just available today after a client who had  it on reserve didn't pick it up by her deadline yesterday. 

I got it & decided to play around and take a few shots of it with my DSLR to share...

This is the a 1.01ct tiffany setting H VVS1... the sales agent also went  through a lot of work to order in a .97ct tiffany embrace for $600.  no  commitment.  she simply said i can propose with the tiffany setting i  have now.. then go back once the tiffany embrace comes in, and by then i  can let my (hopefully fiance then) decide which one she likes better  and just return this one if necessary... so i think its a pretty sweet  deal and nice of her.

anyway, this ring is the best i can do for now before i make a million $s... enjoy ladies..  let me know what you think. 

wish me luck =P

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167752/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167542/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6210167326/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209652199/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651981/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/12516910@N06/6209651791/


----------



## meeouw2

*simonj13* its beautiful! awesome! she's so lucky!


----------



## simonj13

meeouw2 said:


> *simonj13* its beautiful! awesome! she's so lucky!



lol she probably didn't think so though... 
I forgot to mention that I ended up being 1/2 HR late to pick her up for lunch because I was a the Tiffany store. So when she asked me, I said I slept in... She sorta got mad -_-"


----------



## Candice0985

NurseAnn said:


> I tried on a 0.07 RG DBTY today after your post and came sooo close to buying it.  It was beautiful!  The pink tint was perfect.  I did notice that the bezel on the RG version was slightly thicker than the same necklace in YG...a little like how the bezel is thicker on the silver version.  I kind of liked the way it looked though.  It's at the top of my Christmas list now.


no!!! why do you tempt me!!?!? now I want to see if my local tiffany has it in stock!


----------



## pandapharm

simonj13 said:


> lol she probably didn't think so though...
> I forgot to mention that I ended up being 1/2 HR late to pick her up for lunch because I was a the Tiffany store. So when she asked me, I said I slept in... She sorta got mad -_-"



hahah well you will have to tell her the story later that you were actually late for a good reason!! the ring looks beautiful, great job! keep us updated with the proposal and good luck!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

vonvonne said:


> My small Tiffany collection - Silver Bow Pendant / Necklace (mini) and Heart key charm with pink enamel finish.  I was initially hesitant about the bow pendant but I find it incredibly versatile and have worn it more than the key charm.  It was definitely a great buy!



love both, especially the key!


----------



## darkangel07760

This isn't "new", but I got my bean necklace shortened and polished at Tiffany's, just got it back Friday!
It was originally 16 inches, I think, and I got it shortened to 14.5 inches.  It was also an old Tiffany Bean, judging by the wear and the way the stamp looks on the back.  My SO had bought it off of Bonanza for me as a surprise gift a couple of years ago, and i wanted to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## Eilonwy555

Tiffany .30ct D VS2 ex/ex/ex solitaire, with 2mm half channel set band (.17ct). Diamonds are D - G in colour according to the SA (although others with the same band have been told G, all the ladies in my local Tiffany's say the wedding band diamonds are D - G).

Husband-to-be's wedding band is a 4.5mm lucida.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Eilonwy555 said:


> Tiffany .30ct D VS2 ex/ex/ex solitaire, with 2mm half channel set band (.17ct). Diamonds are D - G in colour according to the SA (although others with the same band have been told G, all the ladies in my local Tiffany's say the wedding band diamonds are D - G).
> 
> Husband-to-be's wedding band is a 4.5mm lucida.



Pretty!


----------



## etk123

Eilonwy555 said:


> Tiffany .30ct D VS2 ex/ex/ex solitaire, with 2mm half channel set band (.17ct). Diamonds are D - G in colour according to the SA (although others with the same band have been told G, all the ladies in my local Tiffany's say the wedding band diamonds are D - G).
> 
> Husband-to-be's wedding band is a 4.5mm lucida.



Super sparkle!


----------



## dialv

darkangel the bean looks great all polished up. I really like the length too.


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> darkangel the bean looks great all polished up. I really like the length too.


 
Thank you!  I do too.  Before, when it was the regular 16" chain, the bean would thump against my breastbone, and that felt wierd.  Now, it is nestled in the hollow of my throat, and I don't even know I am wearing it!


----------



## akimoto

Eilonwy555 said:


> Tiffany .30ct D VS2 ex/ex/ex solitaire, with 2mm half channel set band (.17ct). Diamonds are D - G in colour according to the SA (although others with the same band have been told G, all the ladies in my local Tiffany's say the wedding band diamonds are D - G).
> 
> Husband-to-be's wedding band is a 4.5mm lucida.



We have the same taste! Mine's Tiffany solitaire with half circle channel set band and my husband's Lucida with 1 diamond!!


----------



## peppermint tea

Eilonwy555 said:


> Tiffany .30ct D VS2 ex/ex/ex solitaire, with 2mm half channel set band (.17ct). Diamonds are D - G in colour according to the SA (although others with the same band have been told G, all the ladies in my local Tiffany's say the wedding band diamonds are D - G).
> 
> Husband-to-be's wedding band is a 4.5mm lucida.


Love love love your rings! 

Any chance we could see it on your hand?


----------



## Eilonwy555

Oh, since you insist 

Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!


----------



## peppermint tea

Eilonwy555 said:


> Oh, since you insist





Eilonwy555 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!


It's stunning!!

I am drooling over your rings!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Eilonwy555 said:


> Oh, since you insist
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!


 
really love it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## scarlet555

Eilonwy555 said:


> Oh, since you insist
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!



Lovely!  It's a beauty and most precious!  Congratulations lucky girl!


----------



## inch37

updated collection


----------



## inch37

a few closeups


----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## inch37




----------



## chongyuo

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> 
> Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet
> 
> Mini Bead Bracelet
> 
> Crown Key Necklace
> 
> Mini Heart Tag Earrings
> 
> Frank Gehry Torque Ring
> 
> Blue Heart Tag Necklace
> 
> "I Love You" Ring(from my boyfriend)



Oh that's gorgeous ! 
How much did you bought the blue heart tag necklace and mini heart tag earring for
?


----------



## merekat703

My collection.


----------



## its_a_keeper

New pieces added to my collection by the fiance

small Pearl studs





RTT double Heart Tag Ring


----------



## surfergirljen

Wow there are some TIFFANY GIRLS up in here! Gorgeous collections ladies! And so well organized... all my little blue boxes are in the basement in a big box!


----------



## Totz87

its_a_keeper said:


> New pieces added to my collection by the fiance
> 
> small Pearl studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT double Heart Tag Ring



can you post a modeling pic of ring?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Totz87 said:


> can you post a modeling pic of ring?



Sure, there you go


----------



## lovedove

inch37 said:


> a few closeups


  Lovely collection!  
The "naughty/nice" lock - did you take off the clasp so that you use the lock as the clasp? - All the Tiffany locks open and close, right?


----------



## merekat703

New additions!


----------



## its_a_keeper

so cute! Lov 'em Merekat


----------



## libelle

You ladies have such amazing pieces! My Valentines day present & first piece: DBTY .07c


----------



## pandapharm

libelle said:


> You ladies have such amazing pieces! My Valentines day present & first piece: DBTY .07c



gorgeous piece for your 1st!! such a classic.


----------



## libelle

pandapharm said:


> gorgeous piece for your 1st!! such a classic.



Thanks panda!


----------



## inch37

lovedove said:


> Lovely collection!
> The "naughty/nice" lock - did you take off the clasp so that you use the lock as the clasp? - All the Tiffany locks open and close, right?


 
The chain came with the 1837 lock and i liked the naughty and nice one better  so all I did was use a different lock for it


----------



## inch37

Med starfish, med bean and small loving heart..


----------



## merekat703

inch37 said:


> Med starfish, med bean and small loving heart..



You got the heart! They look great! I still need to get a bean lol


----------



## darkangel07760

inch37 said:


> Med starfish, med bean and small loving heart..


 
How big is your bean?


----------



## inch37

Darkangel my bean is
18mm
16 inch
8 grams

Love the size

My heart not so much it's kind of small on me


----------



## pgtea

hi everyone!  my first tiffany's item was a gift from my bf, the return to tiffany's heart-charm on a mini bead bracelet in SS   vday present!  i adore how dainty it is with the girly heart charm!  i kept dropping hints about this bracelet and he got it for me!  

i looked at the site and a few days later (today), bought my first tiffany's gift-to-myself  

small YG oval key on 18"  YG oval link chain!  







question about buying a display/floor item:

i was sort of impatient when i found out that the store didn't have the 18" YG oval chain in stock except for the display one so i bought the display one after looking at some of the links closely and the clasps on both ends...everything looked fine so far with ends soldered, and the SA did a complimentary steam cleaning.  

has anyone done this out of impatience like me?  should i have waited and ordered a brand new chain?  i plan on looking over it again, later, but just checked it now and everything looks good!  it's not like buying the last floor model bag....i mean, if there's a weak spot from the chain being handled and it breaks within the 1st year, im still within my guarantee for free repairs?


----------



## onesmallchimera

This is my small collection.  DH bought them all for me.


----------



## pgtea

posting again with, now, a pic of my "collection" or, erm, tiny trio of tiffany's stuff and i'm new to the brand       got bracelet last week, then necklace on friday/sat (exchanged RG for YG) and then the ring tonight!








return to tiffany's mini bead bracelet, SS
18k YG oval key (1.25") and 18k YG oval link chain (18")
paloma's crown of hearts ring, SS

i bought, today, the RTT heart-shaped signet ring in SS  in a size 5.5 but it was heavy and on slightly-cold fingers, the ring was way too big....exchanged it just a couple hours ago for the paloma ring and it stays on my cold finger!  i have stubby, short fingers and i think the thin band and delicate look makes my fingers (or at least ring finger) look longer than when wearing the chunkier signet ring  i think i will buy more silver goodies for my other fingers on this hand (only wear an engagement ring on the left hand)!  

here is a pic...i want to maybe get a peretti SS band with the tiny pink sapphire to stack with this    sorry my hand is so orange in the picture and no, im not trying to be a hand model for sony laptop


----------



## inch37




----------



## anne.A

pgtea love your collection....i think we have the same taste, just got my first heart taag beaded bracelet a few weeks ago and am eyeing the exact same key necklace as well  would love to see a modelling pic of necklace if possible, thanks! btw ring looks great on you, i think it would look really cute stacked with a tiffany notes ring in SS


----------



## pgtea

Thanks Anne! what a coincidence!! I love my bracelet.. It'll be my first love since its my first piece from the store and bf got it for me...i don't wear bracelets often so I'm super careful with it  I have a pic of me wearing key in a previous post but it's a bit too much of a close up! It's a 20" chain and I love it as it looks Victorian and really dresses up the simple key I chose  I almost exchanged it for the gold cable chain (is $375? But thicker than $175 gold
 chain) as the SA did say it would be more durable than oval but stuck with the oval!
I actually recently exchanged the ring for two other styles and finally ordered the diamond bow ring today  as the one right hand ring I'd like to have but if I had stuck with silver for my hand I wouldve definitely stacked another thin SS band like you said!!

Ps one SA had on a big SS key with her 20" SS oval link chain and it was so pretty! She said that her chain has held up without problems for many months of daily wear! I say go for the oval chain!


----------



## Blo0ondi

heey guys i thought of sharing my grwoing collection 

1. tiffany key with diamond
2. tiffany lock necklace, silver & rose gold
3. tiffany lock pendant, silver
4. tiffany notes nicklace, yellow gold
5. tiffany 1832 nicklace, silver
6. tiffany notes initial pendant 'A', yellow gold 
7. tiffany notes studs, yellow gold 
8. tiffany lock bracelet, silver


----------



## anne.A

> Thanks Anne! what a coincidence!! I love my bracelet.. It'll be my first love since its my first piece from the store and bf got it for me...i don't wear bracelets often so I'm super careful with it  I have a pic of me wearing key in a previous post but it's a bit too much of a close up! It's a 20" chain and I love it as it looks Victorian and really dresses up the simple key I chose  I almost exchanged it for the gold cable chain (is $375? But thicker than $175 gold
> chain) as the SA did say it would be more durable than oval but stuck with the oval!
> I actually recently exchanged the ring for two other styles and finally ordered the diamond bow ring today  as the one right hand ring I'd like to have but if I had stuck with silver for my hand I wouldve definitely stacked another thin SS band like you said!!
> 
> Ps one SA had on a big SS key with her 20" SS oval link chain and it was so pretty! She said that her chain has held up without problems for many months of daily wear! I say go for the oval chain!



Aw, that's sweet and yes i'm not a huge of bracelets but when I saw this on my friend's wrist it just looked so feminine and delicate I couldn't resist. Thanks I was also debating which chain to get so I think I'm going to go with the $175 one......my plan is to get the Hammered lock in SS and YG and to wear it with the YG key but i'm not sure whether I should wear the lock on my neck and let the hang lower or the other way around :S Great choice on the bow ring, can't wait to see what it looks like......I got the mini necklace in SS when i picked up the bracelet


----------



## Barbiedollx11

A-T-G said:


> Here's my Blue drawer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Laquer pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso hammered white gold w/ single diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Perettie Lapis in silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peridot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding chanel band and diamond engagement ring
> 
> Whew! Finally got pics for ya!


That ring is stunning!


----------



## pgtea

waiting on platinum bow ring, the one with the tiny diamonds!  i was going to post a pic of both when the ring arrived but i decided to post this today....

even though i told myself i wouldnt, i went and bought the other bow i wanted:

rose gold mini bow!

here she is, next to mr. oval key (yellow gold, size "small" or 1.25" i think? with oval link chain)








and here is mod pic...the rose is not as pinky as rubedo , which i saw again today (pretty!!!) or as pinky as 14k rose gold, but in the right light, there is a difference!  tried to get a pic outside in decent lighting while the sun was setting!!


----------



## pgtea

inch37 said:


>




so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

pretty!! the RG looks really nice on your skintone! congrats  you bow maniac you!!


----------



## pgtea

Candice0985 said:


> pretty!! the RG looks really nice on your skintone! congrats  you bow maniac you!!



bwahaha!  i read some other threads where many thought bow ring and bow necklace is too matchy   but it is 2x the girliness!  woohoo! and i like it!      thank you for the skintone compliment!  im pretty pale but i tan (get golden) easily in the summer but i dont like getting darker and im afraid the rose will be lost in my skin!  maybe i will wear a turtleneck.. 

finished cleaning and as im outta shape, i think i get blotchy if i exert myself/heat-up at times, ugh, so thank goodness i didnt subject you and everyone else to my new RG bow camoflauged in a blotchy red mess of a chest-canvas!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Hiya, lovely pictures everyone!

I wanted to ask if anyone knew what the hallmark for the Elsa Peretti eternal circle (http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+eternal+circle&search=1) is.

I just bought the charm off evil Bay and the hallmark looks very different compared to my authentic Tiffany pieces. For example, my Elsa Peretti open heart has Tiffany & Co. Copyright sign, Elsa's signature.925 Spain

The eternal circle that I just got only have Tiffany & Co.925. Even the font looks different to the hallmarks of my Return to Tiffany heart and Tiffany notes necklace.

Thanks!


----------



## its_a_keeper

pgtea said:


> waiting on platinum bow ring, the one with the tiny diamonds!  i was going to post a pic of both when the ring arrived but i decided to post this today....
> 
> even though i told myself i wouldnt, i went and bought the other bow i wanted:
> 
> rose gold mini bow!
> 
> here she is, next to mr. oval key (yellow gold, size "small" or 1.25" i think? with oval link chain)



OMG! Love the bow chain!

And how fab that you are getting the "Ring of my Dreams" 

Can't wait to see your pics!!
and here is mod pic...the rose is not as pinky as rubedo , which i saw again today (pretty!!!) or as pinky as 14k rose gold, but in the right light, there is a difference!  tried to get a pic outside in decent lighting while the sun was setting!!


----------



## tbbbjb

pgtea said:


> waiting on platinum bow ring, the one with the tiny diamonds!  i was going to post a pic of both when the ring arrived but i decided to post this today....
> 
> even though i told myself i wouldnt, i went and bought the other bow i wanted:
> 
> rose gold mini bow!
> 
> here she is, next to mr. oval key (yellow gold, size "small" or 1.25" i think? with oval link chain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is mod pic...the rose is not as pinky as rubedo , which i saw again today (pretty!!!) or as pinky as 14k rose gold, but in the right light, there is a difference!  tried to get a pic outside in decent lighting while the sun was setting!!



That color of rose gold really does look good with your complexion, enjoy it and wear it in happiness and good health.


----------



## beachy10

pgtea said:


> waiting on platinum bow ring, the one with the tiny diamonds! i was going to post a pic of both when the ring arrived but i decided to post this today....
> 
> even though i told myself i wouldnt, i went and bought the other bow i wanted:
> 
> rose gold mini bow!
> 
> here she is, next to mr. oval key (yellow gold, size "small" or 1.25" i think? with oval link chain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is mod pic...the rose is not as pinky as rubedo , which i saw again today (pretty!!!) or as pinky as 14k rose gold, but in the right light, there is a difference! tried to get a pic outside in decent lighting while the sun was setting!!


 
Love IT!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

just new to the family today






double heart pendant mini.

For size ref. with the ring


----------



## twitspie

Love the rose gold bow!


----------



## inch37




----------



## pgtea

its_a_keeper said:


> OMG! Love the bow chain!
> 
> And how fab that you are getting the "Ring of my Dreams"
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!!
> and here is mod pic...the rose is not as pinky as rubedo , which i saw again today (pretty!!!) or as pinky as 14k rose gold, but in the right light, there is a difference! tried to get a pic outside in decent lighting while the sun was setting!!



thank you!!  i cant wait to get the ring, either!  



tbbbjb said:


> That color of rose gold really does look good with your complexion, enjoy it and wear it in happiness and good health.



thank you   happiness is there but need to start exercising for the health-part, lol!   



beachy10 said:


> Love IT!!



thank you!!


----------



## pgtea

i think the mini looks WAY better, especially in RG, layered with my 18"key but the next day after buying the mini and trying it once at home for pics, i went back (yesterday) and switched out for the medium bow in YG    the SA was the director of the store who worked with me--- she didnt try to upsell me and was very honest, wanting me to be happy with my purchase and she said the mini bow looked better with the key and was still noticeable on its own, whereas medium bow looked better by itself and overshadowed the unique design of the oval link chain and the key .....  i agreed  but, errm, i felt that the mini bow wasn't as noticeable on me as i'd liked (even though i'm 5'1"-5'2")  so i went for the medium bow    mini in any metal looks awesome, still, on its own as it's shiny and dainty and does stand out but i like the medium a little better!  i feel so bad for being indecisive but i am happy and this is a keeper!  
quick pic:


----------



## princessLIL

I love the med on u better!


----------



## Orchidlady

I only have 2 items right now: Paloma heart bangle and Daisy key necklace. Hoping to add the gold Elsa Peretti bracelet with lapis lazuli in May )) will be my 6th anniversary present from DBF.


----------



## U618327

I love Tiffany & Co (silver of course), I thought I was the only one that was a phanatic!  I like my stuff in sets.  If I like a bracelet, I have to get the ring, earrings, and necklace to finish the set.  Please see my collection below:

Please Return to Tiffany Collection:
RTT round earrings
RTT oval tag link bracelet
RTT oval link necklace
RTT oval ring

1837 Collection:
1837 Loop earrings
1837 ring
1837 large pendant necklace
1837 toggle link bracelet

Heart Tag Toggle:
Heart Tag Toggle link Necklace
Heart Tag Toggle link bracelet
RTT small heart earrings
RTT lock ring

Atlas Collection:
Atlas Rectangle Pendant
Atlas Ring
Atlas somerset cuff bracelet
Atlas earrings

Tiffany Notes Collection:
Tiffany Notes lock pendant
Tiffany Notes ring
Tiffany notes heart earrings
Tiffany Notes charm to hang on my Round tag link bracelet

T & Co Collection (I made up):
T & Co bag charm that hangs on a silver chain
Round tag link bracelet that does not have RTT on it, is is blank
Tiffany Notes Round small earrings
T & Co band ring 

Black Onyx Set:
Black Onyx bracelet toggle
Black Onyx necklace toggle
Black Onyx earrings (10mm)

Black Tiffany Set:
Bead bracelet with hanging RTT charm
Black titanium T&Co band ring
Black key hanging on black cord

T&Co 1837 watch padlock to hang on pendant

I also have prescribed glasses to match my sets:
Atlas
RTT
T&CO
Tiffany Notes

Ponytail holder with Tiffany locks on it

Things that I would like to purchase soon:
Bead necklace with RTT charm or Round Tag key to go with bracelet 
Bead bracelet with round tag charm
Bead earrings (8mm)


----------



## pgtea

princessLIL said:


> I love the med on u better!



thanks!  i'm glad i sized up!


----------



## Colby21

Here's some of my stuff. Sorry if the pictures are out of focus but I'm camera challenged today.

_Elsa Peretti Cushion Toggle bracelet and necklace and earrings_






_Emerald and Diamond (F color VS1) ring _ 





_Paloma Picasso 18k YG X earings and 18k YG bracelet_





_Nature Rose necklace and earrings_





_Keys and Elsa Peretti mesh earrings_





_Paloma Picasso 18k earrings_





_Tiffany engagement solataire with nova celebration band_


----------



## twitspie

Gorgeous pieces colby21! love the mesh earrings and you r wedding set!


----------



## pandapharm

beautiful collection *colby21*!! I've never seen the nature rose collection before, that's very unique! your wedding set is so classy as well!!


----------



## Nutcracker

U618327 said:


> I love Tiffany & Co (silver of course), I thought I was the only one that was a phanatic!  I like my stuff in sets.  If I like a bracelet, I have to get the ring, earrings, and necklace to finish the set.  Please see my collection below:
> 
> Please Return to Tiffany Collection:
> RTT round earrings
> RTT oval tag link bracelet
> RTT oval link necklace
> RTT oval ring
> 
> 1837 Collection:
> 1837 Loop earrings
> 1837 ring
> 1837 large pendant necklace
> 1837 toggle link bracelet
> 
> Heart Tag Toggle:
> Heart Tag Toggle link Necklace
> Heart Tag Toggle link bracelet
> RTT small heart earrings
> RTT lock ring
> 
> Atlas Collection:
> Atlas Rectangle Pendant
> Atlas Ring
> Atlas somerset cuff bracelet
> Atlas earrings
> 
> Tiffany Notes Collection:
> Tiffany Notes lock pendant
> Tiffany Notes ring
> Tiffany notes heart earrings
> Tiffany Notes charm to hang on my Round tag link bracelet
> 
> T & Co Collection (I made up):
> T & Co bag charm that hangs on a silver chain
> Round tag link bracelet that does not have RTT on it, is is blank
> Tiffany Notes Round small earrings
> T & Co band ring
> 
> Black Onyx Set:
> Black Onyx bracelet toggle
> Black Onyx necklace toggle
> Black Onyx earrings (10mm)
> 
> Black Tiffany Set:
> Bead bracelet with hanging RTT charm
> Black titanium T&Co band ring
> Black key hanging on black cord
> 
> T&Co 1837 watch padlock to hang on pendant
> 
> I also have prescribed glasses to match my sets:
> Atlas
> RTT
> T&CO
> Tiffany Notes
> 
> Ponytail holder with Tiffany locks on it
> 
> Things that I would like to purchase soon:
> Bead necklace with RTT charm or Round Tag key to go with bracelet
> Bead bracelet with round tag charm
> Bead earrings (8mm)


Wow! Could u make some pics about the ponytail holder?


----------



## Colby21

twitspie said:


> Gorgeous pieces colby21! love the mesh earrings and you r wedding set!





pandapharm said:


> beautiful collection *colby21*!! I've never seen the nature rose collection before, that's very unique! your wedding set is so classy as well!!



Thank you!... Yes, the nature rose collection is retired.


----------



## dialv

My DH bought me this for my birthday, the Elsa Peretti Turquoise cabouchon yg ring. Its big but I love turquoise with yellow gold.


----------



## OnCloudNine

U618327 said:


> I love Tiffany & Co (silver of course), I thought I was the only one that was a phanatic!  I like my stuff in sets.  If I like a bracelet, I have to get the ring, earrings, and necklace to finish the set.  Please see my collection below:
> 
> Please Return to Tiffany Collection:
> RTT round earrings
> RTT oval tag link bracelet
> RTT oval link necklace
> RTT oval ring
> 
> 1837 Collection:
> 1837 Loop earrings
> 1837 ring
> 1837 large pendant necklace
> 1837 toggle link bracelet
> 
> Heart Tag Toggle:
> Heart Tag Toggle link Necklace
> Heart Tag Toggle link bracelet
> RTT small heart earrings
> RTT lock ring
> 
> Atlas Collection:
> Atlas Rectangle Pendant
> Atlas Ring
> Atlas somerset cuff bracelet
> Atlas earrings
> 
> Tiffany Notes Collection:
> Tiffany Notes lock pendant
> Tiffany Notes ring
> Tiffany notes heart earrings
> Tiffany Notes charm to hang on my Round tag link bracelet
> 
> T & Co Collection (I made up):
> T & Co bag charm that hangs on a silver chain
> Round tag link bracelet that does not have RTT on it, is is blank
> Tiffany Notes Round small earrings
> T & Co band ring
> 
> Black Onyx Set:
> Black Onyx bracelet toggle
> Black Onyx necklace toggle
> Black Onyx earrings (10mm)
> 
> Black Tiffany Set:
> Bead bracelet with hanging RTT charm
> Black titanium T&Co band ring
> Black key hanging on black cord
> 
> T&Co 1837 watch padlock to hang on pendant
> 
> I also have prescribed glasses to match my sets:
> Atlas
> RTT
> T&CO
> Tiffany Notes
> 
> Ponytail holder with Tiffany locks on it
> 
> Things that I would like to purchase soon:
> Bead necklace with RTT charm or Round Tag key to go with bracelet
> Bead bracelet with round tag charm
> Bead earrings (8mm)



If your Tiffany Notes ring is wide, I'd love to see a photo of it! ^-^


----------



## kristinized

Colby21 said:


> Here's some of my stuff. Sorry if the pictures are out of focus but I'm camera challenged today.
> 
> _Elsa Peretti Cushion Toggle bracelet and necklace and earrings_



gorgeous collection, I especially love the first set!


----------



## neverenoughbags

dialv said:


> My DH bought me this for my birthday, the Elsa Peretti Turquoise cabouchon yg ring. Its big but I love turquoise with yellow gold.



I love this on you!


----------



## dialv

Thank you!


----------



## U618327

Nutcracker said:


> Wow! Could u make some pics about the ponytail holder?


I will try to post a picture soon.


----------



## U618327

OnCloudNine said:


> If your Tiffany Notes ring is wide, I'd love to see a photo of it! ^-^


It is the narrow one.  I did not necessarily like the wide one for me because it had too much going on.  I have never seen anyone with the wide one to show me how it looks on the finger.  I would love to see though if there is anyone that has it.  I have been reading the posts and I have not found anyone that had the wide one.  Are you thinking of purchasing it?


----------



## U618327

neverenoughbags said:


> I love this on you!


That is lovely!!!


----------



## OnCloudNine

U618327 said:


> It is the narrow one.  I did not necessarily like the wide one for me because it had too much going on.  I have never seen anyone with the wide one to show me how it looks on the finger.  I would love to see though if there is anyone that has it.  I have been reading the posts and I have not found anyone that had the wide one.  Are you thinking of purchasing it?



Well, I have like a jewelry wishlist where my bf usually picks from whenever he wants to buy me something, the wide ring is in it among other stuff. We're celebrating our one year this Saturday (3 days earlier), and he's already shown me the blue box through face time last night (what a tease!). So I can't really buy anything from my own wishlist till I know what he got me (to avoid duplicates...) Therefore, if I happen to get the wide ring on Saturday I'll definitely show you photos of it. I'll keep you posted! ^-^


----------



## bluebichonfrise

I'm new to the site. Just wondering what everyone thinks of the Tiffany & co. Lock collection--specifically the Emblem lock in gold. Trying to decide whether to purchase...


----------



## Fed90s

Been looking to make my first ebay Tiffany purchase and had a reply from a seller.
To tell if tiffany blue box is legit, he/she said, Get a magnifying or loupe to check and you
should see tiny T's witch make up the texture. Is this true??


----------



## U618327

OnCloudNine said:


> Well, I have like a jewelry wishlist where my bf usually picks from whenever he wants to buy me something, the wide ring is in it among other stuff. We're celebrating our one year this Saturday (3 days earlier), and he's already shown me the blue box through face time last night (what a tease!). So I can't really buy anything from my own wishlist till I know what he got me (to avoid duplicates...) Therefore, if I happen to get the wide ring on Saturday I'll definitely show you photos of it. I'll keep you posted! ^-^


Congratulations on your one year anniversary!!!  Let's keep our fingers crossed on what he got you....I cannot wait to see.


----------



## U618327

bluebichonfrise said:


> I'm new to the site. Just wondering what everyone thinks of the Tiffany & co. Lock collection--specifically the Emblem lock in gold. Trying to decide whether to purchase...


I like the lock collection.  Unfortunately I don't have any tiffany in gold jewelry.  All mine is silver.  I would love to try a gold piece though.  If you decide to go with that set please post the pictures so we can see.


----------



## U618327

Fed90s said:


> Been looking to make my first ebay Tiffany purchase and had a reply from a seller.
> To tell if tiffany blue box is legit, he/she said, Get a magnifying or loupe to check and you
> should see tiny T's witch make up the texture. Is this true??


Has anyone heard of this because I have not.  I will surely pull one of my blue boxes out so I can see if it is indeed true or not.


----------



## akimoto

I just checked and it's true!! There's tiny "T"s all over the box! How cool is that!!

I never knew that. Well you learn something new everyday on TPF


----------



## Fed90s

Thats great to hear akimoto, anyone else hear find the little T's witch makes up the texture? I myself will getting in touch with a Tiffany store to confirm this.


----------



## axewoman

Fed90s said:


> Been looking to make my first ebay Tiffany purchase and had a reply from a seller.
> To tell if tiffany blue box is legit, he/she said, Get a magnifying or loupe to check and you
> should see tiny T's witch make up the texture. Is this true??



All the newer boxes have tiny Ts "engraved". Older/vintage boxes are smooth and without the tiny Ts.


----------



## Fed90s

Awesome, thanks axewoman!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Colby21 said:


> Thank you!... Yes, the nature rose collection is retired.


the nature rose collection were my first pieces ever! i bought them with my first ocuple of paychecks! then the girls in my office stole them from my locker and i never got it back  im obsessed with your long necklace!!!!! and wow that emerald ring.. TDF!


----------



## LVoeletters

dialv said:


> Here are some pics of my Jean Schlumberger Malachite egg pendant. I love this piece. I think the pink opal egg is calling my name.


how gorgeous!!! how versatile do you find this piece? do you think you could wear it everyday?


----------



## merekat703

axewoman said:


> All the newer boxes have tiny Ts "engraved". Older/vintage boxes are smooth and without the tiny Ts.



How interesting!


----------



## dialv

Lvoeletters I think the pendant is beautiful but I don't wear it that often just due to my lifestyle.


----------



## OnCloudNine

U618327 said:


> Congratulations on your one year anniversary!!!  Let's keep our fingers crossed on what he got you....I cannot wait to see.



Thanks! And I got the octet key pendant with a 30" chain! (Will post photo soon) So happy! But unfortunately we're gonna have to see if someone else will show us the Tiffany Notes wide ring on a finger. Cuz you might be right about being "a little too much going on" and I decided to remove it from my wishlist and replace it with another ring ;3


----------



## OnCloudNine

SS Octet Key pendant w/ 30" chain. Got from my bf for our one year ^-^
Might show my collection later.


----------



## faintlymacabre

OnCloudNine said:


> SS Octet Key pendant w/ 30" chain. Got from my bf for our one year ^-^
> Might show my collection later.


 
Love it!!!!!  Congrats on your one year anniversary.  

I've been contemplating the rose gold version.  Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## OnCloudNine

faintlymacabre said:


> Love it!!!!!  Congrats on your one year anniversary.
> 
> I've been contemplating the rose gold version.  Do you have any modeling pics?



Thanks! I don't have one right now but I can take one for you later on today ^-^


----------



## pgtea

bows! yay! came back from the store just a while ago-- exchanged the 6.5 ring for 7!   

YG medium bow necklace and platinum diamond bow ring!

closeup (wouldve looked better in its velvety black box but i put it away before taking pics,oops)








both bows!  sorry for the hazy pic but im glad as my hand is really red/dry/gross from the cold


----------



## MatAllston

Congrats pgtea. I recently purchased the same ring and I love it too. Now I just need to save up for the diamond bow pendant, can't decide if I should go for the mini or the large.


----------



## Bommie

pgtea said:


> bows! yay! came back from the store just a while ago-- exchanged the 6.5 ring for 7!
> 
> YG medium bow necklace and platinum diamond bow ring!
> 
> closeup (wouldve looked better in its velvety black box but i put it away before taking pics,oops)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both bows!  sorry for the hazy pic but im glad as my hand is really red/dry/gross from the cold


love those bows .. wow


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Very pretty bow pieces pgtea, I just love the way the necklace sits! The ring is absolutely gorgeous too.  I just bought the filigree heart pendant in YG but am considering getting the bow as my next purchase!


----------



## pgtea

MatAllston said:


> Congrats pgtea. I recently purchased the same ring and I love it too. Now I just need to save up for the diamond bow pendant, can't decide if I should go for the mini or the large.



thanks!  i hope you love yours too!  mine might need to be sized down maybe 1/4 more as it spins when my fingers get cold but the top design isnt very heavy so it doesnt swing down completely like a big solitaire!  i'm waiting for warmer weather to see if i need to size down!  as for the pendant, i say go big!!  i'm glad i went with my medium YG bow instead of the mini!  both are sweet but i like medium on me, better!



Bommie said:


> love those bows .. wow



thanks!!  you should get some!  i cant believe i bought the ring >_< but i love how some ofthe mini bow necklaces and the earrings are pretty affordable for gold pieces!  i originally wanted the twist bow ring but i'm a klutz and was paranoid i'd bang it up or break/bend it so i splurged on the platinum ring!  i would love the bow earrings but my 2nd holes are too close to the first   and the bows are too big for that space.... waa!  at least it keeps me from buying more stuff!




Onebagtoomany said:


> Very pretty bow pieces pgtea, I just love  the way the necklace sits! The ring is absolutely gorgeous too.  I just  bought the filigree heart pendant in YG but am considering getting the  bow as my next purchase!



thanks!! i feel like the medium bow might compete with the similarly-sized key (key is a "Small" or 1.25") sometimes, and the mini looked better layered, or at other times, i feel like "bigger..better ..rarr"  for lack of better words...haha..  but i like the medium bow better alone as it stands out more than the mini on me.....im pretty new to t&co and had to google-image your pendant---  :O  it is gorgeous wth the lacy/lattice look andi think itd look great with keys, too   for a victorian layering look   or with bow forextra-girly!


----------



## fufu

my very first Tiffany and co necklace


----------



## bossalover

Went to Chicago with my boyfriend and we got this as a small souvenir to bring home  My wrist is too tiny for most of the bracelets. I thought it would be too delicate but I like how it sits on my wrist now.


----------



## bossalover

fufu said:


> my very first Tiffany and co necklace



Congrats fufu! First Tiffany's always carries good memory, doesn't it?


----------



## twitspie

Lovely pieces ladies!
I will have to post mine.  Love the bow ring pgtea!


----------



## charl58

bossalover said:


> Went to Chicago with my boyfriend and we got this as a small souvenir to bring home  My wrist is too tiny for most of the bracelets. I thought it would be too delicate but I like how it sits on my wrist now.



Love this!  Looks great on you!


----------



## fufu

bossalover: You are right  I've been wearing it consecutive for days..


----------



## inch37

new rubedo bar love it


----------



## Bommie

inch37 said:
			
		

> new rubedo bar love it



This is so cute..  any modelling pic?


----------



## inch37

There is a perfect modeling pic by darkangel here it's what sold me on it lol.  At the bottom of that link...
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-tiffany-1837-rubedo-bar-pendant-735373-2.html.


----------



## merekat703

My newest piece. Open Heart ring.


----------



## Roregirl

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My newest piece. Open Heart ring.



So pretty!!


----------



## chokmp

Bead bracelet layered with my new Pandora bracelet. Love both!!!


----------



## Bommie

chokmp said:
			
		

> Bead bracelet layered with my new Pandora bracelet. Love both!!!



Pretty combination .. giving me idea to layer my tiff and Pandora


----------



## chokmp

Bommie said:


> Pretty combination .. giving me idea to layer my tiff and Pandora


Thank you


----------



## pgtea

last wk, i went and bought the paloma's crown of hearts ring in SS  that i originally got as a right-hand-ring but exchanged [up] to the diamond bow ring in platinum

i wear it on my left index finger-- very comfy b/c of the thin band and believe it or not, the tiny diamond does sparkle and throw some rainbow/fire in sunlight , which i didnt get to see when i first bought it one evening and returned it the next day  

my hands arent getting so red from the cold as it's a bit warmer and i can wear this color without the lobster-red of my hands contrasting with the pastel horribly!   so i busted out this nail polish and thought i'd take some pics (china glaze "for audrey")

please ignore the crappy cuticles! i just brushed this on really quickly and used seche vite (which i know will peel off in sheets on me but i just wanted a fast home-manicure)








bad lighting there and oops, my skin looks red, argh,  but you can see at least how similar the color is to tiffany's trademarked blue!

and pic of my SS paloma ring:







just a shot of the nail color against the box.  box is a bit more green-toned IRL to me but the lighting sucks and it's cloudy today but you can see at least how closely the polish color is to the t&co blue, at least!  i think theres similar shades in the opi,orly, essie, and dior lines, btw, but china glaze is cheap and dries super-fast!






i just bought another bottle of it so i can gift it to my fav SA   not sure if she'll like the color but she can share with the other SAs!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello all!

I thought of adding a picture of my new diamond & platinum bow ring my DH purchased for me, I must say it really is sweet and the pictures do not do it justice, in person it sparkles a lot!!! I'm in love 

I wanted it for my right hand so I'm wearing it on my ring finger on my right hand, it is cloudy here so the pic quality isn't that great


----------



## twitspie

Loving the bow rings!


----------



## pgtea

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I thought of adding a picture of my new diamond & platinum bow ring my DH purchased for me, I must say it really is sweet and the pictures do not do it justice, in person it sparkles a lot!!! I'm in love
> 
> I wanted it for my right hand so I'm wearing it on my ring finger on my right hand, it is cloudy here so the pic quality isn't that great



Yay!!!!! Don't you love it?! Once you see it in sunlight youll love it even more!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

pgtea said:


> Yay!!!!! Don't you love it?! Once you see it in sunlight youll love it even more!



I adore her!!! It really is perfect for me, I love how delicate it is but still gives great sparkle! I usually wear several bracelets on my right wrist so I needed a ring that wasn't going to be overkill with all my bracelets, I love your new ring btw!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous sprinkles&bling!!! such a sweet DH you have!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

edollasign said:


> I need to get around to taking pix of each piece.. but here's a pic of my collection. Kinda messy! lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have....
> -1837 ring
> -1837 lock pendant
> -1837 bar pendant
> -1837 narrow bangle
> -Return to Tiffany oval tag necklace
> -Return to Tiffany oval tag bracelet
> -Heart tag bracelet
> -Elsa Peretti letter "E" pendant
> -Open heart pendant
> -Pierced heart earrings
> -Cruifix pendant
> -Bead bracelet
> -Eternal circle pendant
> -Mesh ring
> -Elsa Peretti diamond band ring
> -Love Knot ring
> -1837 pen
> 
> I think I have it all! Majority of my collection I got in high school... about 7 years ago. The prices have gone up on most of the sterling silver items since then.


 
 I also keep all my boxes... my husbans doesn't understand why! I'm glad I am not the only one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wtmontana

I am loving these posts! I've added the bow ring to my "Wishlist" that is evergrowing... currently includes the Round Brilliant Ribbon Ring (bookmarked in my partner's phone browser  fingers crossed) and the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard gold bracelet.

This is my Key, I got it when I turned 21 (two years ago) from my Grandparents. Not quite a collection, but definitely an appreciated item in my jewellery box these days. Never leaves the warmth of my neck save one or two days a year!


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I thought of adding a picture of my new diamond & platinum bow ring my DH purchased for me, I must say it really is sweet and the pictures do not do it justice, in person it sparkles a lot!!! I'm in love
> 
> I wanted it for my right hand so I'm wearing it on my ring finger on my right hand, it is cloudy here so the pic quality isn't that great



It looks lovely on you! Thank you for posting the pics. Now I know I need one too!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> It looks lovely on you! Thank you for posting the pics. Now I know I need one too!



Hehe, thank you! I love how we enable one another, I still want a Legacy like your gorgeous ring!!! I think the diamond bow ring will be a perfect addition to your lovely collection!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous sprinkles&bling!!! such a sweet DH you have!!



Aww thanks sweetie!!! DH is lovely, I'm eternally blessed


----------



## Machick333

My picture won't upload i have the diamond by the yard necklace. i posted it on my blog.

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/03/obsessed-necklaces.html


----------



## Fed90s

Machick333 said:


> My picture won't upload i have the diamond by the yard necklace. i posted it on my blog.
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/03/obsessed-necklaces.html




05 or 07? Nice modeling.


----------



## pgtea

my left hand with 3 tiff pieces:
- SS RTT mini bead bracelet
- platinum .08 DBTY (single stone) bracelet
- SS paloma's crown of hearts ring with a teeny .01 diamond (compliments the look of my tiny dbty bracelet, i think?!)

soon to be added:  a 2nd platinum DBTY bracelet (same exact one as the existing one, haha) once i get it in the mail!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Machick333 said:


> My picture won't upload i have the diamond by the yard necklace. i posted it on my blog.
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/03/obsessed-necklaces.html



Love your Elsa Peretti necklace! The pampers & Prada thing is cute too, totally get that! 



pgtea said:


> my left hand with 3 tiff pieces:
> - SS RTT mini bead bracelet
> - platinum .08 DBTY (single stone) bracelet
> - SS paloma's crown of hearts ring with a teeny .01 diamond (compliments the look of my tiny dbty bracelet, i think?!)
> 
> soon to be added:  a 2nd platinum DBTY bracelet (same exact one as the existing one, haha) once i get it in the mail!



Love those bracelets together!! This is making me want something DBTY and quick!!


----------



## OnCloudNine

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Love it!!!!!  Congrats on your one year anniversary.
> 
> I've been contemplating the rose gold version.  Do you have any modeling pics?



Better late than never. Here's a quick shot of it!


----------



## dzi

my Tiffany Metro rings in : 

18K gold with diamonds x 2
18k white gold with pink sapphires
18k white gold with tsavorites
18k white gold with aquamarines


----------



## Candice0985

pgtea said:


> my left hand with 3 tiff pieces:
> - SS RTT mini bead bracelet
> - platinum .08 DBTY (single stone) bracelet
> - SS paloma's crown of hearts ring with a teeny .01 diamond (compliments the look of my tiny dbty bracelet, i think?!)
> 
> soon to be added:  a 2nd platinum DBTY bracelet (same exact one as the existing one, haha) once i get it in the mail!


your plat dbty looks great!! you're getting a second one???


----------



## pgtea

Candice0985 said:


> your plat dbty looks great!! you're getting a second one???



yes!   it's holding up so well and i dont take it off for showering/bed, just as you reviewed!  and so easy to clean--- just some dawn soap, good rinse, and done! the length is just right and the diamond itself only flips but the diamond rarely slides around to the bottom of my wrist  so i thought i'd get another one ahhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Candice0985

pgtea said:


> yes!   it's holding up so well and i dont take it off for showering/bed, just as you reviewed!  and so easy to clean--- just some dawn soap, good rinse, and done! the length is just right and the diamond itself only flips but the diamond rarely slides around to the bottom of my wrist  so i thought i'd get another one ahhhhhhhhh!!


haha well I think the dbty bracelets in gold and plat are so worth it! very wearable and I can understand why you want a second


----------



## darkangel07760

eeeee I love looking at everyone's Tiffany stuff!  I think I should post an album of my bags and jewelry, right?  Make my own album already...


----------



## neverenoughbags

dzi said:


> my Tiffany Metro rings in :
> 
> 18K gold with diamonds x 2
> 18k white gold with pink sapphires
> 18k white gold with tsavorites
> 18k white gold with aquamarines



Love this!


----------



## IreneDubhe

-1837 lock small beaded bracelet;
-RTT heart small beaded bracelet;
-RTT heart charm in titanium with RTT small heart in sterling silver, on a chain;
-RTT heart key pendant on a 34' small beaded chain;
-Tiffany Notes small ring narrow;
-Jewelry case in Tiffany grain leather.

This is a part of my collection...I'll show you the other part as soon as possible!!


----------



## U618327

What a cute jewelry case.  I was at Tiffany's on last week and I asked the SA to see that particular case.  I was going to buy it but I was trying decide between that one or the one that is the flatter jewelry case for 175.00.  I did not know how much jewelry yours could hold.  I think I have a good idea now.  Thanks.


----------



## U618327

inch37 said:


> new rubedo bar love it


Inch 37,
You are always at Tiffany's.  I see that you have a large collection and love Tiffany's like I do.  I just recently purchased the bead earrings, bead bracelet that has the round Please Return to Tiffany tag hanging, and I purchased the bead necklace but I had them add the Return to Tiffany round tag to the necklace.  It was the 10 mm set.  I went ahead and got the bead earrings in 8mm since my black onyx were 10mm, seems like they were kind of big so I wanted to try a new size.  I heard you say that out of all the Tiffany you have you do not always get a chance to wear it?


----------



## U618327

pgtea said:


> last wk, i went and bought the paloma's crown of hearts ring in SS  that i originally got as a right-hand-ring but exchanged [up] to the diamond bow ring in platinum
> 
> i wear it on my left index finger-- very comfy b/c of the thin band and believe it or not, the tiny diamond does sparkle and throw some rainbow/fire in sunlight , which i didnt get to see when i first bought it one evening and returned it the next day
> 
> my hands arent getting so red from the cold as it's a bit warmer and i can wear this color without the lobster-red of my hands contrasting with the pastel horribly!   so i busted out this nail polish and thought i'd take some pics (china glaze "for audrey")
> 
> please ignore the crappy cuticles! i just brushed this on really quickly and used seche vite (which i know will peel off in sheets on me but i just wanted a fast home-manicure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad lighting there and oops, my skin looks red, argh,  but you can see at least how similar the color is to tiffany's trademarked blue!
> 
> and pic of my SS paloma ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a shot of the nail color against the box.  box is a bit more green-toned IRL to me but the lighting sucks and it's cloudy today but you can see at least how closely the polish color is to the t&co blue, at least!  i think theres similar shades in the opi,orly, essie, and dior lines, btw, but china glaze is cheap and dries super-fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought another bottle of it so i can gift it to my fav SA   not sure if she'll like the color but she can share with the other SAs!


pgtea,
Where did you get the polish?  I am thinking of ordering me some.  I have seen others wearing it and I think it is gorgeous.  One of the young ladies at my church had on some red wedge peep toe heels and she had that tiffany blue polish on her toes and it was to die for.  I normally get gel nail on my fingers, but if I purchase the tiffany blue polish I will wear it during occasions.


----------



## U618327

OnCloudNine said:


> SS Octet Key pendant w/ 30" chain. Got from my bf for our one year ^-^
> Might show my collection later.


OnCloudNine,
How nice.  My husband purchased me the titanium (black key) several months ago.  I like wearing it when I want to wear a black set of tiffany.


----------



## U618327

U618327 said:


> I love Tiffany & Co (silver of course), I thought I was the only one that was a phanatic!  I like my stuff in sets.  If I like a bracelet, I have to get the ring, earrings, and necklace to finish the set.  Please see my collection below:
> 
> Please Return to Tiffany Collection:
> RTT round earrings
> RTT oval tag link bracelet
> RTT oval link necklace
> RTT oval ring
> 
> 1837 Collection:
> 1837 Loop earrings
> 1837 ring
> 1837 large pendant necklace
> 1837 toggle link bracelet
> 
> Heart Tag Toggle:
> Heart Tag Toggle link Necklace
> Heart Tag Toggle link bracelet
> RTT small heart earrings
> RTT lock ring
> 
> Atlas Collection:
> Atlas Rectangle Pendant
> Atlas Ring
> Atlas somerset cuff bracelet
> Atlas earrings
> 
> Tiffany Notes Collection:
> Tiffany Notes lock pendant
> Tiffany Notes ring
> Tiffany notes heart earrings
> Tiffany Notes charm to hang on my Round tag link bracelet
> 
> T & Co Collection (I made up):
> T & Co bag charm that hangs on a silver chain
> Round tag link bracelet that does not have RTT on it, is is blank
> Tiffany Notes Round small earrings
> T & Co band ring
> 
> Black Onyx Set:
> Black Onyx bracelet toggle
> Black Onyx necklace toggle
> Black Onyx earrings (10mm)
> 
> Black Tiffany Set:
> Bead bracelet with hanging RTT charm
> Black titanium T&Co band ring
> Black key hanging on black cord
> 
> T&Co 1837 watch padlock to hang on pendant
> 
> I also have prescribed glasses to match my sets:
> Atlas
> RTT
> T&CO
> Tiffany Notes
> 
> Ponytail holder with Tiffany locks on it
> 
> Things that I would like to purchase soon:
> Bead necklace with RTT charm or Round Tag key to go with bracelet
> Bead bracelet with round tag charm
> Bead earrings (8mm)


I just purchased the Bead Set (10mm) - bead earrings 8mm, bracelet is 10mm with the round tag Please Return to Tiffany, and the bead necklace 10mm with round tag Please Return to Tiffany.  I also purchased the mini bead bracelet with the lock T& Co, 1837, 929 to layer with my mini black onyx bead bracelet with the mini RTT heart.  It layers really nicely.


----------



## pgtea

U618327 said:
			
		

> pgtea,
> Where did you get the polish?  I am thinking of ordering me some.  I have seen others wearing it and I think it is gorgeous.  One of the young ladies at my church had on some red wedge peep toe heels and she had that tiffany blue polish on her toes and it was to die for.  I normally get gel nail on my fingers, but if I purchase the tiffany blue polish I will wear it during occasions.



Heya! Just google "china glaze for Audrey" (with the polish brand being china glaze) and there's plenty of deals!  I think I got mine from drugstore.com when I had a coupon to use...tax free!  There's some on eBay, amazon, and Sally's beauty supply !  When iwas more polish-crazy, I used to order from transdesign.com and they prob have it too!


----------



## U618327

pgtea said:


> Heya! Just google "china glaze for Audrey" (with the polish brand being china glaze) and there's plenty of deals!  I think I got mine from drugstore.com when I had a coupon to use...tax free!  There's some on eBay, amazon, and Sally's beauty supply !  When iwas more polish-crazy, I used to order from transdesign.com and they prob have it too!


pgtea,
Thanks.  I ordered my China Glaze from amazon.com.  Thanks for giving me the information.  Summertime is coming up it is going to look nicely.


----------



## IreneDubhe

U618327 said:


> What a cute jewelry case.  I was at Tiffany's on last week and I asked the SA to see that particular case.  I was going to buy it but I was trying decide between that one or the one that is the flatter jewelry case for 175.00.  I did not know how much jewelry yours could hold.  I think I have a good idea now.  Thanks.



It 'a beautiful jewelry box, but not very big! But I love it because I can take with me when I travel and do not occupy too much space!!
Soon I'll put pictures of my complete collection, as soon as the customer service sends me back home some pieces that I had to repair!


----------



## inch37

U618327 said:


> Inch 37,
> You are always at Tiffany's.  I see that you have a large collection and love Tiffany's like I do.  I just recently purchased the bead earrings, bead bracelet that has the round Please Return to Tiffany tag hanging, and I purchased the bead necklace but I had them add the Return to Tiffany round tag to the necklace.  It was the 10 mm set.  I went ahead and got the bead earrings in 8mm since my black onyx were 10mm, seems like they were kind of big so I wanted to try a new size.  I heard you say that out of all the Tiffany you have you do not always get a chance to wear it?



I now wear nothing but my Tiffany. Originally it bugged my daughter since she only wears Tiffany but she got over it. As long as we are not wearing the same pieces she is fine. Lol


----------



## U618327

inch37 said:


> I now wear nothing but my Tiffany. Originally it bugged my daughter since she only wears Tiffany but she got over it. As long as we are not wearing the same pieces she is fine. Lol


How old is your daughter if I may ask?  So you got her hooked on Tiffany as well, huh?  I am a jewelry lover so I do not wear Tiffany everyday.  It may move to that soon but I also wear coach and michael kors jewelry as well.  Any kind of jewelry that is a set I fall in love with.  It is just that I love my Tiffany.  I have to have everything in sets, if I buy one piece from a collection I will not rest until I have gotten all the pieces to match.  That is my downfall with Tiffany jewelry.


----------



## U618327

IreneDubhe said:


> It 'a beautiful jewelry box, but not very big! But I love it because I can take with me when I travel and do not occupy too much space!!
> Soon I'll put pictures of my complete collection, as soon as the customer service sends me back home some pieces that I had to repair!


What pieces did you have to send for repair?  The jewelry box is cute and it is a major difference from 75 to 175.00.  The other jewelry holder is 175.00.  They say you are able to hang your pendant necklaces so they won't tangle up.


----------



## szuszuszu

My Tiffany & Co Garden drop earrings





Here is a better picture from the official website.


----------



## etk123

szuszuszu said:


> My Tiffany & Co Garden drop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture from the official website.



These are beautiful! Do you have modeling pics?


----------



## szuszuszu

etk123 said:


> These are beautiful! Do you have modeling pics?



Sorry about the low res pix, taking own pix on iphone's camera lens located on the front apparently gives a lower quality than the lens on the back of it. I don't have a mirror at the moment too.


----------



## etk123

szuszuszu said:


> Sorry about the low res pix, taking own pix on iphone's camera lens located on the front apparently gives a lower quality than the lens on the back of it. I don't have a mirror at the moment too.



So so pretty, I love the size.


----------



## szuszuszu

etk123 said:


> So so pretty, I love the size.



thanks ...an unexpected bonus of being the home manager...


----------



## Machick333

Fed90s said:


> 05 or 07? Nice modeling.



woops just saw this now its the smallest so i guess tahts 05??


----------



## Machick333

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Love your Elsa Peretti necklace! The pampers & Prada thing is cute too, totally get that!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those bracelets together!! This is making me want something DBTY and quick!!



Thanks lady! just saw this now.... yup, pampers are interesting lol


----------



## babyboss

My wedding set: both from Tiffany


----------



## Kleeshawn

Very nice babyboss...very nice!


----------



## Pandoraholic

I got myself my first Tiffany ring duty free at London Heathrow Airport in January on my way home. The middle heart is rose gold which I was most excited about as its my first Tiffany item with gold :0)


----------



## Fed90s

Machick333 said:


> woops just saw this now its the smallest so i guess tahts 05??



These's 3 sizes, 03,05,07.

yes 05 for sure?


Thanks you


----------



## Machick333

Fed90s said:


> These's 3 sizes, 03,05,07.
> 
> yes 05 for sure?
> 
> 
> Thanks you


 
oh...didnt know that... i can check my receipt when i get home and i'll reply


----------



## pgtea

.12 dbty in platinum with my yellow gold medium bow necklace!
dbty is 15" long
bow is 16" long


----------



## Candice0985

pgtea said:


> .12 dbty in platinum with my yellow gold medium bow necklace!
> dbty is 15" long
> bow is 16" long


looks great!


----------



## Blythedor

My beloved collection


----------



## dzi

(&#8978;-&#8978; )


----------



## wtmontana

Those are some gorgeous collections!


----------



## neverenoughbags

dzi said:


> (&#8978;-&#8978; )


 
As the owner of a couple of sparkler pieces, I LOVE your citrine earrings and ring.   Let's see some modelling pics of that ring!


----------



## faintlymacabre

pgtea said:


> .12 dbty in platinum with my yellow gold medium bow necklace!
> dbty is 15" long
> bow is 16" long


 
That bow is really growing on me.  I'm not a "girly" kinda person generally, but there's something about it...

Looks great layered like that!!


----------



## dzi

neverenoughbags said:


> As the owner of a couple of sparkler pieces, I LOVE your citrine earrings and ring.   Let's see some modelling pics of that ring!



i wore them yesterday   take a look at this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...you-wearing-today-686425-47.html#post21541084


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi  i need some help please 
i have this bracelet http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...c+287458-s+5-r+201323338-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
but since putting on weight its become too small for how i'd like it to fit
does anyone know whether tiffany sell additional links ? i havent any tiffany store anywhere near me so can not go in store to find out
i would have to order online or over the phone
i wasnt sure if tiffany would do something like this for me?
thanks everyone. would really appreciate any help


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> hi  i need some help please
> i have this bracelet http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...c+287458-s+5-r+201323338-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+
> but since putting on weight its become too small for how i'd like it to fit
> does anyone know whether tiffany sell additional links ? i havent any tiffany store anywhere near me so can not go in store to find out
> i would have to order online or over the phone
> i wasnt sure if tiffany would do something like this for me?
> thanks everyone. would really appreciate any help


 
I don't see why not!
I would call Tiffany customer service, they will be able to help you.


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay!  I just bought a RTT round tag bracelet off of someone from Bonanza for $100!  I brought it into my local Tiffany's and my friend checked it out and for me and says its authentic.


----------



## inch37

Awesome what a great price!


----------



## darkangel07760

inch37 said:


> Awesome what a great price!


 
Thanks!  I know that the RTT line is quite popular, but I really like the quality and sturdiness of their bracelets.  I have the RTT oval tag necklace and I love it.  
Now I need to figure out what charms I want on it, and how many!


----------



## MCF

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ The price increases are atrocious, but across the board all luxury brands have increased their prices in the past few months. I know the keys and heart collections have gone up the most % most likely because V-Day is a few short weeks away. I guess it's supposed to keep the pieces "exclusive."
> 
> I'm sure everyone knows by now (and is tired of hearing about it/seeing it) but I added a new piece to my collection.  The Sola from the yellow diamond line
> 
> Against natural sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under LED spotlight:



I don't think I can ever get enough of this ring! I love it sooo much!


----------



## merekat703

Blythedor said:


> My beloved collection
> 
> View attachment 1675747



Nice collection!


----------



## Blythedor

merekat703 said:


> Nice collection!


 
Thank you


----------



## littlej

I don't have mine with me ATM, but I have the following:

- Tiffany keys beaded hears key pendant with silver chain
- Return to Tiffany bead bracelet with mini heart lock in sterling silver

I want to add a ring to my collection and I'm thinking about the new rubedo ones!


----------



## darkangel07760

littlej said:


> I don't have mine with me ATM, but I have the following:
> 
> - Tiffany keys beaded hears key pendant with silver chain
> - Return to Tiffany bead bracelet with mini heart lock in sterling silver
> 
> I want to add a ring to my collection and I'm thinking about the new rubedo ones!


 
LOVE the Rubedo line... The 1837 collection is one of my favorite Tiffany collections, right next to Elsa Peretti!


----------



## darkangel07760

Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hope you don't mind me asking, when you say you traded it in do you mean tiffany allowed you to trade it in? I have a few unwanted tiffany items I'd like to trade in for other tiffany pieces. 
Also I love your vca necklace 


darkangel07760 said:


> Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, when you say you traded it in do you mean tiffany allowed you to trade it in? I have a few unwanted tiffany items I'd like to trade in for other tiffany pieces.
> Also I love your vca necklace


 
Oh gosh I meant "exchanged"!  I had bought the black jade bean pendant less than a month ago, and wanted to exchange it for a charm instead!  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Aww, why did you exchange?  The black jade bean looked awesome on you!

Love your VCA necklace btw!


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> Aww, why did you exchange? The black jade bean looked awesome on you!
> 
> Love your VCA necklace btw!


 
Aw thank you! It was a very tough decision!  I love the bean!  But... I have a list of Tiffany stuff I want... I decided to go with the charm instead to build up my charm collection.  I also just counted and I own 17 pieces of Tiffany.  Mostly necklaces, so I thought I should expand my bracelet collection and my ring collection 
Of course I go and pick the first Tiffany charm I ever buy myself that is the one that will certainly chip over time!!!
I love my VCA!  I also have a turquoise sweet butterfly in wg.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh I see lol sorry I did think that might have been what you meant thanks for letting me know  


darkangel07760 said:


> Oh gosh I meant "exchanged"!  I had bought the black jade bean pendant less than a month ago, and wanted to exchange it for a charm instead!  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Anyone know where is the best place to sell unwanted tiffany pieces? I'm trying to downsize my collection as some pieces I don't wear anymore and would like to use the money to buy a new piece from tiffanys possibly a charm for my bracelet or another bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> Aw thank you! It was a very tough decision!  I love the bean!  But... I have a list of Tiffany stuff I want... I decided to go with the charm instead to build up my charm collection.  I also just counted and I own 17 pieces of Tiffany.  Mostly necklaces, so I thought I should expand my bracelet collection and my ring collection
> Of course I go and pick the first Tiffany charm I ever buy myself that is the one that will certainly chip over time!!!
> I love my VCA!  I also have a turquoise sweet butterfly in wg.


love the modeling pic!!-- was the vca reg size?


----------



## carabella23

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.



Hi there, 
Can I ask where is it beautiful gold necklace from? The one that has mother of pearl? Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> love the modeling pic!!-- was the vca reg size?



Yes that is the vintage size.


----------



## darkangel07760

carabella23 said:


> Hi there,
> Can I ask where is it beautiful gold necklace from? The one that has mother of pearl? Thanks!



That is a necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels.


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> Anyone know where is the best place to sell unwanted tiffany pieces? I'm trying to downsize my collection as some pieces I don't wear anymore and would like to use the money to buy a new piece from tiffanys possibly a charm for my bracelet or another bracelet



I would suggest selling them on Bonanza.com They have cheaper fees than Ebay. Hope that helps!


----------



## dialv

Love the cab darkangel.


----------



## darkangel07760

dialv said:


> Love the cab darkangel.


 
Thank you.  I am currently running a thread with a poll trying to get a feel for what everyone thinks I should do with it.  I want to solder it onto my charm bracelet, but I am not 100% sold on that idea just yet.


----------



## carabella23

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> That is a necklace from Van Cleef & Arpels.



Thanks Dear!!


----------



## rinami

A-T-G said:


> Here's my newest additions to the blue drawer! I'm FINALLY posting my Christmas goodies from my DH! I got sterling silver bead earrings, silver and freshwater pearl earrings, and a new purse mirror in silver too! I made OUT this year!
> 
> And in case ya missed my last post with a pic of the blue drawer...here it is again!


Woah at that blue drawer!


----------



## Machick333

My small collection 
- Tiffany ball earings 
- two keys
- chain 
- small cuff
- two charms


----------



## A-T-G

rinami said:


> Woah at that blue drawer!



I know, right?!


----------



## wtmontana

Has anyone got a Round Brilliant Ribbon engagement ring? It's my daily lust-after and the boyfriend has it bookmarked in his iPhone browser  however I'd love to see it on someone!


----------



## chokmp

My Tiffany's YG dbty. Love, love it. I wear it all the time.


----------



## axewoman

wtmontana said:


> Has anyone got a Round Brilliant Ribbon engagement ring? It's my daily lust-after and the boyfriend has it bookmarked in his iPhone browser  however I'd love to see it on someone!



Hope that helps:


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> Hope that helps:


gorgeous! love this ring


----------



## darkangel07760

chokmp said:


> My Tiffany's YG dbty. Love, love it. I wear it all the time.


 
So pretty!


----------



## alessia70

my new rose gold dbty, .07ct


----------



## its_a_keeper

alessia70 said:


> my new rose gold dbty, .07ct



Nice one on you. Looks pretty


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> Hope that helps:



I love that design, it looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## Lucy616

alessia70 said:


> my new rose gold dbty, .07ct


I love it and thanks for the size reference!


----------



## Lucy616

chokmp said:


> My Tiffany's YG dbty. Love, love it. I wear it all the time.


Beautiful!  Do you know what size it is?


----------



## chokmp

darkangel07760 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## chokmp

Lucy616 said:


> Beautiful!  Do you know what size it is?


Thank you. It's 0.12ct. Hope I can get a bigger one in the future. But at the moment I'm quite happy with this as I wear it on a daily basis.


----------



## Lucy616

chokmp said:


> Thank you. It's 0.12ct. Hope I can get a bigger one in the future. But at the moment I'm quite happy with this as I wear it on a daily basis.


Thanks!  It looks great!


----------



## arnott

darkangel07760 said:


> Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.



I almost got that same VCA necklace on my trip to hong kong!


----------



## adastra_

My boyfriend gave me this lovely Frank Gehry heart necklace for my birthday.


----------



## faintlymacabre

alessia70 said:


> my new rose gold dbty, .07ct


 
So lovely!!!  I have wanted one for a while, and your pic only makes me want it MORE.


----------



## wtmontana

axewoman said:


> Hope that helps:



THANK YOU! That is absolutely gorgeous (IMO hehe) do you wear it with any of the Celebration rings or similar? That's how I want to get it to eventually (eternity ring and 1 year etc).


----------



## wtmontana

faintlymacabre said:


> So lovely!!!  I have wanted one for a while, and your pic only makes me want it MORE.



Second that!


----------



## alessia70

wtmontana said:


> Second that!



thanks   i love it, its a really wearable everyday necklace. btw, i notice that the rg pendant appears slightly larger with the same carat weight than the other metals.


----------



## axewoman

wtmontana said:


> THANK YOU! That is absolutely gorgeous (IMO hehe) do you wear it with any of the Celebration rings or similar? That's how I want to get it to eventually (eternity ring and 1 year etc).



I wear it as a right hand right (alone) as it's not my engagement ring.


----------



## U618327

darkangel07760 said:


> Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.


That is really nice,it gives the necklace a bright color.  Has anyone ever received a gift in the mail from Tiffany?  I currenty stay in Houston and I used to shop at Tiffany's in the Galleria.  As long as I purchased from them I never received a card that said thank you.  But, as soon as they opened the location in the Woodlands they consistently send me cards in the mail saying thank you for my purchases.  When I got home today there was a box waiting on me that came from Tiffany.  My first thought was I have not ordered anything in the last two weeks so why am I getting something from them.  I opened the box and they actually sent me a gift saying thank you for being a loyal customer.  It was the tiffany blue leather envelope.  WOW I cannot believe they did that because I had not ever received a gift from them.  Is this something that they normally do when you are a valued customer or do you have to spend a certain amount of money?  I have been shopping at Tiffany for about 11 or 12 years.  I am just in awe....


----------



## darkangel07760

U618327 said:


> That is really nice,it gives the necklace a bright color. Has anyone ever received a gift in the mail from Tiffany? I currenty stay in Houston and I used to shop at Tiffany's in the Galleria. As long as I purchased from them I never received a card that said thank you. But, as soon as they opened the location in the Woodlands they consistently send me cards in the mail saying thank you for my purchases. When I got home today there was a box waiting on me that came from Tiffany. My first thought was I have not ordered anything in the last two weeks so why am I getting something from them. I opened the box and they actually sent me a gift saying thank you for being a loyal customer. It was the tiffany blue leather envelope. WOW I cannot believe they did that because I had not ever received a gift from them. Is this something that they normally do when you are a valued customer or do you have to spend a certain amount of money? I have been shopping at Tiffany for about 11 or 12 years. I am just in awe....


 
WOw yay!  What a lovely gift!  I guess the one in Woodlands has a better sense of customer service!


----------



## ame

U618327 said:


> That is really nice,it gives the necklace a bright color.  Has anyone ever received a gift in the mail from Tiffany?  I currenty stay in Houston and I used to shop at Tiffany's in the Galleria.  As long as I purchased from them I never received a card that said thank you.  But, as soon as they opened the location in the Woodlands they consistently send me cards in the mail saying thank you for my purchases.  When I got home today there was a box waiting on me that came from Tiffany.  My first thought was I have not ordered anything in the last two weeks so why am I getting something from them.  I opened the box and they actually sent me a gift saying thank you for being a loyal customer.  It was the tiffany blue leather envelope.  WOW I cannot believe they did that because I had not ever received a gift from them.  Is this something that they normally do when you are a valued customer or do you have to spend a certain amount of money?  I have been shopping at Tiffany for about 11 or 12 years.  I am just in awe....


WOW! No! That's awesome. Even when we bought our original ering (we returned it--long story) we weren't even told Thank You in person!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

U618327 said:


> That is really nice,it gives the necklace a bright color.  Has anyone ever received a gift in the mail from Tiffany?  I currenty stay in Houston and I used to shop at Tiffany's in the Galleria.  As long as I purchased from them I never received a card that said thank you.  But, as soon as they opened the location in the Woodlands they consistently send me cards in the mail saying thank you for my purchases.  When I got home today there was a box waiting on me that came from Tiffany.  My first thought was I have not ordered anything in the last two weeks so why am I getting something from them.  I opened the box and they actually sent me a gift saying thank you for being a loyal customer.  It was the tiffany blue leather envelope.  WOW I cannot believe they did that because I had not ever received a gift from them.  Is this something that they normally do when you are a valued customer or do you have to spend a certain amount of money?  I have been shopping at Tiffany for about 11 or 12 years.  I am just in awe....



I honestly think its a little of both, if you are a valued customer they will want you to know that so sending a thank you card or gift makes sense and if the SA knows about good customer service they will go the extra mile no matter if you spend $100 or $1,000+ which they all aren't like that which saddens me to hear being that everyone no matter what deserves good customer service IMO. My DH & I started shopping at a particular Tiffany's around November of 2011 and since then I have received a few very nice gifts & they even sent me a gorgeous bouquet of flowers recently for my surgery since my SA found out about it, it blew me away to say the least! We are really thankful to have such an amazing SA!


----------



## dzi

Early Mother's Day gift  
Tiffany 1837 Collection interlocking 3 circles pendant in yellow gold


----------



## dzi

Tiffany 1837 Wide ring in RUBEDO metal inscribed with the signature of Charles Lewis Tiffany, founder of Tiffany & Co. Limited edition ring


----------



## amelie689

Dzi.. Can't help but comment on your lovely pictures!! Of course your collection is amazing, great pictures makes them more fabulous!


----------



## U618327

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I honestly think its a little of both, if you are a valued customer they will want you to know that so sending a thank you card or gift makes sense and if the SA knows about good customer service they will go the extra mile no matter if you spend $100 or $1,000+ which they all aren't like that which saddens me to hear being that everyone no matter what deserves good customer service IMO. My DH & I started shopping at a particular Tiffany's around November of 2011 and since then I have received a few very nice gifts & they even sent me a gorgeous bouquet of flowers recently for my surgery since my SA found out about it, it blew me away to say the least! We are really thankful to have such an amazing SA!


I spoke to the SA today to thank her for sending me the gift and tell her how she WOWED me.  She stated that all SA's do not send cards and gifts.  She stated that it is up to the SA and the relationship that they are trying to build with their customers.  Based on what I heard it sounds like she purchased the gift using her own money. Guess that means that from here on out I have to always use her instead of having other SAs to assist me.


----------



## dzi

amelie689 said:
			
		

> Dzi.. Can't help but comment on your lovely pictures!! Of course your collection is amazing, great pictures makes them more fabulous!



Thanks amelie689 ... Hope my pic brighten everyone weekend ahead. &#65288;&#65342;&#65327;&#65342;&#9734;&#9834;


----------



## wtmontana

axewoman said:


> I wear it as a right hand right (alone) as it's not my engagement ring.



Oh thanks for that information, that sounds lovely!!


----------



## anne.A

dzi said:


> Early Mother's Day gift
> Tiffany 1837 Collection interlocking 3 circles pendant in yellow gold




Love, love, love!!! Thinking of adding this to my list now, would love to see a mod pic


----------



## NurseAnn

dzi said:


> Early Mother's Day gift
> Tiffany 1837 Collection interlocking 3 circles pendant in yellow gold



This is quite gorgeous.  The color of the gold is so rich!  Such aniceMother's day present.


----------



## DefyStars

My collection! Just got it back from being cleaned.   Sorry for the terrible picture quality. 

Silver Twist Heart Key Pendant
Silver Bead Bracelet
Silver & Rose Gold Hearts Ring


----------



## dzi

anne.A said:


> Love, love, love!!! Thinking of adding this to my list now, would love to see a mod pic



sorry my bad ... (simply lazy) 
it definitely looks pretty with collar shirt ... and camera on tripod


----------



## anne.A

That looks even more gorgeous, thanks for the pic!


----------



## merekat703

I added the mini bean to my collection and they gave me treats while I shopped.


----------



## NurseAnn

Here are some updated pictures of my collection.  I love hearts and Elsa Peretti!






From top to bottom
-1837 interlocking rings
-Atlas bracelet
-Atlas toggle necklace
-"mom" heart tag bracelet
-Elsa peretti open heart, size small
-Elsa peretti open heart, small, YG
-Elsa peretti bean, 12mm
-Elsa peretti DBTY bracelet
-Heart locket
-Heart key, oval link chain
-Daisy key, oval link chain
-B notes pendant
-1837 ring
-Figure eight necklace (the original style)
-Small heart lock, YG
-RTT mini bead bracelet




And some close ups


----------



## hunniesochic

Love everyone collection

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## merekat703

Mini bean


----------



## MontgomeryMom

DefyStars said:


> My collection! Just got it back from being cleaned.   Sorry for the terrible picture quality.
> 
> Silver Twist Heart Key Pendant
> Silver Bead Bracelet
> Silver & Rose Gold Hearts Ring


Love the ring!!!!! Share the same love for the bead bracelet, lol also have necklace and earrings. How long is the key?


----------



## darkangel07760

NurseAnn said:


> Here are some updated pictures of my collection. I love hearts and Elsa Peretti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top to bottom
> -1837 interlocking rings
> -Atlas bracelet
> -Atlas toggle necklace
> -"mom" heart tag bracelet
> -Elsa peretti open heart, size small
> -Elsa peretti open heart, small, YG
> -Elsa peretti bean, 12mm
> -Elsa peretti DBTY bracelet
> -Heart locket
> -Heart key, oval link chain
> -Daisy key, oval link chain
> -B notes pendant
> -1837 ring
> -Figure eight necklace (the original style)
> -Small heart lock, YG
> -RTT mini bead bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some close ups


 
Nice collection!


----------



## 336

libelle said:


> You ladies have such amazing pieces! My Valentines day present & first piece: DBTY .07c


 Ooh is that the platinum one? So pretty!


----------



## anne.A

inch37 said:


> small daisy key



i love your key, is it the 1.5" RG one?


----------



## libelle

336 said:


> Ooh is that the platinum one? So pretty!


Thank you!  Sterling silver.


----------



## butterfly_baby

part of my collection on myself plus matching blazer. thought i had to post that in a tiffany thread


----------



## alessia70

butterfly_baby said:


> part of my collection on myself plus matching blazer. thought i had to post that in a tiffany thread



oh you wear the key so beautifully! nice purse btw


----------



## butterfly_baby

alessia70 said:


> oh you wear the key so beautifully! nice purse btw



thank youu!


----------



## its_a_keeper

butterfly_baby said:


> part of my collection on myself plus matching blazer. thought i had to post that in a tiffany thread



YAY, love the matching color


----------



## butterfly_baby

its_a_keeper said:


> YAY, love the matching color



thanks )


----------



## MontgomeryMom

butterfly_baby said:


> part of my collection on myself plus matching blazer. thought i had to post that in a tiffany thread


LOVE the key!!!! How big is the blue enamel heart? I've been eyeing that peice but have yet to stop in to look. 
can u post a close pleaasse!


----------



## Sexypiggy

What I'm wearing today


----------



## its_a_keeper

luciness said:


> View attachment 1709181
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today



Fun combo! Like it


----------



## sassyboo72

Would anyone happen to have this ring?:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+675129-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=GRP04968

I have to order all my stuff online since I don't have a store close to my home, so I would love to see pics if anyone has it...especially on the hand.  

I'm new to the forum and I am just loving looking at all the Tiffany collections!


----------



## thefinerthings

My yellow gold Return to Tiffany pendant and earrings.




My silver key, not sure of the name.





My daughter's cake from her Tiffany themed 17th party, with her gifts on the side.




My daughter with her gifts. Silver Return to Tiffany heart shaped earrings and choker.


----------



## KrissNol

@thefinerthings Very nice. The cake is gorgeous. I really need to post my items. To everyone nice jewelry.


----------



## butterfly_baby

MontgomeryMom said:


> LOVE the key!!!! How big is the blue enamel heart? I've been eyeing that peice but have yet to stop in to look.
> can u post a close pleaasse!



It's not a heart. It's the gift box or whatever it is called


----------



## swee7bebe

Here's my small collection (actually it grew the last few months...before December the only Tiffany I had was the interlocking circles bracelet): interlocking circles bracelet, charm enhancer necklace that I use to carry my engagement ring when I'm at work, bead earrings, graduated bead necklace, bead bracelet, and my most important piece - my classic setting engagement ring.


----------



## dzi

Elsa Peretti Aegean Toggle Bracelet


----------



## LoVeinLA

My beautiful filigree heart pendant.


----------



## neverenoughbags

dzi said:


> Elsa Peretti Aegean Toggle Bracelet



I just got this same bracelet on eBay.  I love it! Looks great on you!


----------



## darkangel07760

luciness said:


> View attachment 1709181
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today



Omg I need a tiffany blue heart tag for my charm bracelet!


----------



## dzi

neverenoughbags said:
			
		

> I just got this same bracelet on eBay.  I love it! Looks great on you!



we have great taste (^&#65377;^) &#65281;


----------



## dzi

another collection of mine  ... \(^3^)/ ...   Going to wear it tomorrow


----------



## LVoeletters

dzi said:


> another collection of mine  ... \(^3^)/ ...   Going to wear it tomorrow


i've always wanted these charms!!!!! soooo lovely together!!!


----------



## hermesugo

ammpt0831 said:


> - Elsa Peretti charcoal-color cuff in ruthenium over copper, small, right wrist.



Pretty! can you please post more pics! thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

dzi said:


> another collection of mine ... \(^3^)/ ... Going to wear it tomorrow


 
omgee i need that ladybug... my mum gave me a ladybug charm when i was a child, and it sorta broke so now I am left with part of a ladybug charm... I know what I am asking for Christmas from my mum...


----------



## Ilovepurse007

dzi said:


> another collection of mine  ... \(^3^)/ ...   Going to wear it tomorrow



SO Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Totz87

i have aproblem with my new double hearts ring in silver. 
the small ring that have attache the heart it's continue to open up and fall out one of two heart.
i don't want to go to tiffany store cause they are so rude, anyone have this ring it's happen also??


----------



## sign_coach925T

Totz87 said:
			
		

> i have aproblem with my new double hearts ring in silver.
> the small ring that have attache the heart it's continue to open up and fall out one of two heart.
> i don't want to go to tiffany store cause they are so rude, anyone have this ring it's happen also??



Call catalog and they will get you in contact with a repair specialist who will send you a repair form . And you can mail it in for repair. Make sure to insure it.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> Traded in my black jade bean for the London cab charm.


love it! was the vca regular sized or sweets?


----------



## Ali7364

dzi said:


> another collection of mine ... \(^3^)/ ... Going to wear it tomorrow


 
Very cute!  Looks fun to wear for summer!  I like it.


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> love it! was the vca regular sized or sweets?



Looks like the sweet.


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Looks like the sweet.



I am confused.  Now it looks like the regular.  I was looking at it from my phone before...


----------



## Junkenpo

dzi said:


> another collection of mine  ... \(^3^)/ ...   Going to wear it tomorrow



Those are so pretty! Perfect for summer!


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> love it! was the vca regular sized or sweets?



My mop clover is regular sized.


----------



## Kathd

Mine


----------



## axewoman

Latest addition (Mother's Day gift) Butterfly earrings in Rose Gold:


----------



## axewoman

Bezet Princess and round (I like to wear them stacked):


----------



## axewoman

Paloma Picasso earrings:






Elsa Peretti Full Heart ring in Yellow Gold:










Elsa Peretti bracelet:


----------



## axewoman

My wedding set:


----------



## MatAllston

axewoman said:


> Bezet Princess and round (I like to wear them stacked):


 
You have a great Tiffany collection. Love the bezet rings stacked. Can you please give me the stats of the rings and the size of your finger? Thanks.


----------



## axewoman

MatAllston said:


> You have a great Tiffany collection. Love the bezet rings stacked. Can you please give me the stats of the rings and the size of your finger? Thanks.



Princess .39, Round .46 
Finger size 7.

One more pic:


----------



## ashleyroe

my little lucida.


----------



## etk123

Gorgeous gorgeous pieces ladies!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

axewoman said:


> Latest addition (Mother's Day gift) Butterfly earrings in Rose Gold:


*LOVE* them!  Your avatar is darling


----------



## MatAllston

axewoman said:


> Princess .39, Round .46
> Finger size 7.
> 
> One more pic:


 
Thank you so much! The round bezet is on my wish list, now I need to add the princess to it too. Love the way you stacked them.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit! 

1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
3 - Bead Bracelet
4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
5 - Bead Earrings
6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
20 - Venetian Link Necklace
21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
30 - Large Trefoil Key 
31 - 30 inch oval link chain
31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
33 - Cup Cake Charm
34 - Red Heart Locket Charm 
35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large 
38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
40 - Tiffany Knot ring
41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
56 - Folded Heart Necklace
57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant 
58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
60 - Somerset Bangle 
61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
62 - Somerset knot Earrings
63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
64 - Rose Quartz earrings
65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
67 - Leaf Ring
68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring 
69 - 1837 Elements ring
70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


----------



## coachazgirl22

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond &#150; Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Mini
> 39 - 18&#148; Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond





Amazing collection! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## einseine

Kathd said:


> Mine


 
  You should post these pics in Layerinf and Stacking thread, too!


----------



## Ali7364

axewoman said:


> Bezet Princess and round (I like to wear them stacked):


 
AxeWoman, I love your collection!  Especially the earrings!!  Nice to see more Tiffany pieces that are not sterling.  My engagement ring is bezel set (see my avatar) and I love, love it so much!  All of your rings are beautiful!


----------



## Ali7364

Kathd said:


> Mine


 
Gorgeous stack!!


----------



## ashleyroe

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


 
ah, thats a beautiful sight. i like your little draw set up. very cool.


----------



## ^^ty^^

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond &#150; Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Mini
> 39 - 18&#148; Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond



Woow... Nice collection...

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ^^ty^^

Mine...just back from cleaning at Tiffany today... Looks new oh...  

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## canyongirl

^ Stunning!!!


----------



## littlej

^^ty^^ said:
			
		

> Mine...just back from cleaning at Tiffany today... Looks new oh...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



My mom is in love with this ring!! I think I'm going to hint my dad because it's her birthday soon haha...


----------



## Tiffanylady

^^ty^^ said:


> Mine...just back from cleaning at Tiffany today... Looks new oh...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Love, love, love that ring! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tiffanylady

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288188&mcat=148206&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288188-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21100641"]http://http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288188&mcat=148206&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288188-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21100641[/URL]

Hi girls, I have the opportunity to purchase this Tiffany necklace for $300. As you can see in the link it retails $2150. I do love the necklace, but I am having a hard time making up my mind, what do you think?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Just emailed you


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Tiffanylady said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288188&mcat=148206&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288188-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21100641"]http://http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288188&mcat=148206&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288188-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=21100641[/URL]
> 
> Hi girls, I have the opportunity to purchase this Tiffany necklace for $300. As you can see in the link it retails $2150. I do love the necklace, but I am having a hard time making up my mind, what do you think?


 I can't get the link to work...what is the item called? My knee-jerk reaction is to say that $300.00 for a $2150 necklace (if you know its authentic) is a great deal.


----------



## Tiffanylady

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+3-c+288188-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Hi sadiesthegirl, here is the link again, but the necklace is the Frank Gehry fish necklace that has silver, wood, green and black stones as well. It's really pretty and different, and it is authentic, I just want to get it because its beautiful not only because it's such a screaming deal! Take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## Tiffanylady

sadiesthegirl said:


> I can't get the link to work...what is the item called? My knee-jerk reaction is to say that $300.00 for a $2150 necklace (if you know its authentic) is a great deal.


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+3-c+288188-r+101287465-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Here is the link again. This one seems to work. It is authentic, I have already checked that. What do you think?


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Its an amzing deal, if you want it, I would buy it! For me personally, I am not a big fan of the Fish line. But if you like it, go for it! If you change your mind in the future, you should have no problem reselling it and recouping what you paid at the very least.


----------



## Demellie

Does anybody have a real life pic of this Elsa Peretti bracelet with the Lapis Lazuli stone? ??    http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...8187-r+101287458+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Please post a pic, i really want to buy that bracelet online, but dont know how it looks on the wrist...


----------



## Sterntalerli

just got my new tiffany ring. i ordered it in a size 7 which is slightly too big so i have to wear it on my middle finger instead of my ring finger... love it though...


----------



## Cuddly Cody

Sterntalerli said:


> just got my new tiffany ring. i ordered it in a size 7 which is slightly too big so i have to wear it on my middle finger instead of my ring finger... love it though...


 
It's gorgeous! So simple, yet chic!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Cuddly Cody said:


> It's gorgeous! So simple, yet chic!



thanks 

i wore it to work since i got it. it is so dainty and kind of sparkly. i love it!!!


----------



## Cuddly Cody

I am 19, and I got my first Tiffany piece after tutoring for a few months. It's the mini emblem lock pendant in rose gold... I first thought it was too small, but when I tried it on, it was just about the size that I wanted: petite and dainty, but not invisible. It's also a nice variation to all the Tiffany key holders out there - we are a pair!












Oh yes... and just letting some curious people know: they are filled at the back and have the same T&Co. marking, so I don't have to worry about my pendant being flipped over.


----------



## canyongirl

My new addition.  The Circlet 3 Stone Ring:


----------



## xblackxstarx

could someone please show a photo of the butterfly studs on for size reference ? thanks


----------



## MatAllston

canyongirl said:


> My new addition. The Circlet 3 Stone Ring:


 
Stunning! May I ask what size is your finger? TIA


----------



## canyongirl

MatAllston said:


> Stunning! May I ask what size is your finger? TIA



Thank you!  My finger is size 5 1/2.


----------



## aurora29

My new Paloma Picasso Venezia Goldoni quadruplo ring bought yesterday


----------



## sadiesthegirl

aurora29 said:


> My new Paloma Picasso Venezia Goldoni quadruplo ring bought yesterday


I like it! Very nice. I have the necklace from this line in my saved items on Tiffany.com. Very pretty ; )


----------



## aurora29

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> I like it! Very nice. I have the necklace from this line in my saved items on Tiffany.com. Very pretty ; )



Thanks! I loved it the moment i set my eyes on it! Hehe


----------



## allycat89

Everyone's collections are so gorgeous! I just graduated last month, so I'm planning on buying myself a Tiffany item with my graduation money... I got the "Return to Tiffany" 16" necklace for my 16th birthday, so that's my only item currently. However, tomorrow I will be adding the Heart tag charm bracelet  I figure work hard in college = reward hard with jewelry. Lol


----------



## allycat89

I am in LOVE with your collection... This is like my dream jewelry drawer. Lol



Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


----------



## Darkdoodle

The 3 stone circlet is a beautiful ring you have. The first picture makes it look rosey in color and I think that would be a beautiful ring in rose color.


----------



## xxjoolisa

MrsTGreen said:


> Went shopping with my Aunt this weekend and she got my the filigree heart & key pendant in sterling...
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com



what size is it? Can you show a modeling pic?


----------



## xxjoolisa

mbisquer said:


> I wish my hair wasn't in the way as much but I hope this helps you out



what size is it?


----------



## xxjoolisa

LoVeinLA said:


> View attachment 1720406
> 
> 
> My beautiful filigree heart pendant.



Pretty!

Is it medium or large? 
Would love to see a modeling pic! Please!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it
> ! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujuma

Wow is right!


----------



## msheidiann

My collection consists of all silver!
My first piece was my silver heart charm bracelet 
Given to me in 1999 when DH and I had been dating 1 year.

Silver charm heart necklace for our wedding.

Then:
 return to Tiffany ring
"h" I initial necklace
Crucifix necklace 
Chain of hearts necklace
Bead bracelet
2 charms for my bracelet. (las Vegas charm size we lived there and dog none engraved with my pups name)

All purchase by hubby. :wub:


----------



## dzi

Well organized:salute:    and wow wow wow collection  



Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


----------



## Tiffanylady

allycat89 said:


> I am in LOVE with your collection... This is like my dream jewelry drawer. Lol



Thanks! Yes, rewarding yourself with jewelry is a wonderful way to accomplish a lot! My family amd friends know how much I LOVE Tiffany, so every birthday, mothers day, anniversary, Christmas, it's all I get LOL! I am not complaining!


----------



## Tiffanylady

dzi said:


> Well organized:salute:    and wow wow wow collection


Thanks ladies for your comments! I do love my collection! Since the last picture I have added a couple more, need to post pictures! I think I am getting a sparkler ring for our anniversary on the 20th... Hint hint hubby! I will post pictures if I get it


----------



## Tiffanylady

Jujuma said:


> Wow is right!


Thank you


----------



## axewoman

18K YG mini Bow earrings and PT Bow ring with diamonds. I love bows!


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> 18K YG mini Bow earrings and PT Bow ring with diamonds. I love bows!


 love these!!


----------



## LVoeletters

dialv said:


> Here is a photo of my collection. My favorite pieces are my rings. Tiffany sparkler in yellow citrine, Tiffany garden flower rose gold with amethyst and my Frank Gehry star ring.



looove your collection! Could you please spare a modeling pic with your sparkler and your stone bracelet? How often do you wear your bracelet?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> 18K YG mini Bow earrings and PT Bow ring with diamonds. I love bows!




Congrats hun!!! I'm sure you will love your new ring & earrings, I adore my bow ring and get loads of compliments on it! Enjoy them, the ring looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun!!! I'm sure you will love your new ring & earrings, I adore my bow ring and get loads of compliments on it! Enjoy them, the ring looks lovely on you!!!



Thank you so much! I knew I had to get it when I saw yours!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun!!! I'm sure you will love your new ring & earrings, I adore my bow ring and get loads of compliments on it! Enjoy them, the ring looks lovely on you!!!



S&B! How are you? What did you end up choosing for the legacy?


----------



## Kleeshawn

Modeling pic of the gold bow earrings pleas axewoman I may get a pair and looking to see how it sits in the ear


----------



## Pixie333

axewoman said:


> 18K YG mini Bow earrings and PT Bow ring with diamonds. I love bows!


I have the same ones and love them as well! I'll post some pictures of my pieces soon!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> S&B! How are you? What did you end up choosing for the legacy?



Hi hun, I'm doing well! Thanks for asking, I'm sure you're doing good considering you got your HG pendant WOOHOO 

I wrote about the Legacy on the Tiff addiction thread, pink diamonds are now on my mind lol


----------



## axewoman

PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:


----------



## axewoman

Kleeshawn said:


> Modeling pic of the gold bow earrings pleas axewoman I may get a pair and looking to see how it sits in the ear



Hope that helps:


----------



## canyongirl

^ Love them!!!!  They are on my wishlist.  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## wintersong

Decked out in my Tiffany's today  
Platinum Bow Ring, Elsa Peretti Silver + Diamond Stacker, Plat DBTY, and Silver & Diamond key


----------



## Kleeshawn

Thanks axewomen! I love them got them today they are too sweet 
Your pics were the inspiration!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:



Wow you got the matching earrings!!! Good for you, these are on my revised never ending wish list! Would you mind posting an action pic of these diamond ones please? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow you got the matching earrings!!! Good for you, these are on my revised never ending wish list! Would you mind posting an action pic of these diamond ones please? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it


Sprinkles could we please have a peek at your tiffany collection one day soon? I can't wait to be blinded by all the bling!


----------



## MatAllston

axewoman said:


> PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:


 
WOW WOW WOW, I have the same ring and the diamond bow pendant is on my wish list. Now that I see your diamond bow earrings, I want them too


----------



## tbbbjb

I am trying layering, what do you ladies think of this beaded bracelet from Tiffany's to go with a couple of my 5-motifs?


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow you got the matching earrings!!! Good for you, these are on my revised never ending wish list! Would you mind posting an action pic of these diamond ones please? Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it



Not the best pic but I hope it gives you an idea. The PT Bow earrings are slightly bigger than the gold version.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> Not the best pic but I hope it gives you an idea. The PT Bow earrings are slightly bigger than the gold version.



Thanks for posting this pic!!! They look beautiful on you and I love that they are a little bigger than the gold ones being that I have very long full hair so small earrings get lost on me lol! These seem perfect for everyday wear!


----------



## Sterntalerli

tbbbjb said:


> I am trying layering, what do you ladies think of this beaded bracelet from Tiffany's to go with a couple of my 5-motifs?



love the combo. may i ask where you got the black and white bracelets from? i love them!


----------



## Ali7364

axewoman said:
			
		

> PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:



Gorgeous!!  Bows are so cute and girly!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## tbbbjb

Sterntalerli said:


> love the combo. may i ask where you got the black and white bracelets from? i love them!



Sure, they are Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 5-Motif Bracelets.


----------



## destinyheather

Recently I was gifted what is supposed to be the Elsa Peretti inital necklace in the letter "d".  At first glance it matches all of the pictures I have looked up online and on the Tiffany's website.  However, I am concerned that there isn't a hallmark on the pendant.  I was wondering if these pendants are supposed to be hallmarked or signed?  Also, the chain has two oval tags by the clasp, one saying Tiffany&Co in caps, the opposite side 925.  The other tag reads PERETTI with a copyright sign at the beginning, and on the back SPAIN.  Some of the other initial necklaces have different chain hallmarks.  I am afraid this necklace might not be genuine.  Please help!  If you have one of these initial necklaces, please let me know your opinion.  I can post pictures as well if that's necessary.  I would just take it to a Tiffany store, but there isn't one close to me.  Thank you!


----------



## dancingtiffany

I purchased my first Tiffany, a a YG Filigree Heart pendant, only this year. I got my second, a silver Infinity pendant (YG is no longer available in my country and in neighbor countries :cry halfway into the year. 

I'm planning to add another one to my small collection. However, I still can't decide which one to get. I'm planning to get either a ring or a necklace (or a charm). Any recommendation? So far, I'm leaning towards getting a Rubedo ring. I'm still undecided though.


----------



## dancingtiffany

Eilonwy555 said:


> Oh, since you insist
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!



Oh my! Sooooo lovely rings you have there!


----------



## LVoeletters

destinyheather said:


> Recently I was gifted what is supposed to be the Elsa Peretti inital necklace in the letter "d".  At first glance it matches all of the pictures I have looked up online and on the Tiffany's website.  However, I am concerned that there isn't a hallmark on the pendant.  I was wondering if these pendants are supposed to be hallmarked or signed?  Also, the chain has two oval tags by the clasp, one saying Tiffany&Co in caps, the opposite side 925.  The other tag reads PERETTI with a copyright sign at the beginning, and on the back SPAIN.  Some of the other initial necklaces have different chain hallmarks.  I am afraid this necklace might not be genuine.  Please help!  If you have one of these initial necklaces, please let me know your opinion.  I can post pictures as well if that's necessary.  I would just take it to a Tiffany store, but there isn't one close to me.  Thank you!



If anything you can take it for a cleaning at Tiffanys, the way they clean it will expose whether or not its fake, because non tiffanys will tarnish in the solution. HTH.


----------



## advokaitplm

axewoman said:
			
		

> PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:



Those are precious. Are the diamond earrings screw backs? If not, what kind of backs do they have? Also, that ring is precious. I've thought about that ring as a possible e-ring. I ride horses and as much as I'd love a big ring I know how sentimental I am with jewelry and I need one that is as flat as possible an bezel set so I can wear it all the time even when riding. Also, I like that it would be like "wrapped around your finger", "tying the knot", etc. and I think it would look cute with stack rings. Do you ever stack it? It looks beautiful on its own just wondering


----------



## advokaitplm

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond &#150; Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant &#150; Mini
> 39 - 18&#148; Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond



I just died a little, gahhh! So GORGEOUS!


----------



## axewoman

advokaitplm said:


> Those are precious. Are the diamond earrings screw backs? If not, what kind of backs do they have? Also, that ring is precious. I've thought about that ring as a possible e-ring. I ride horses and as much as I'd love a big ring I know how sentimental I am with jewelry and I need one that is as flat as possible an bezel set so I can wear it all the time even when riding. Also, I like that it would be like "wrapped around your finger", "tying the knot", etc. and I think it would look cute with stack rings. Do you ever stack it? It looks beautiful on its own just wondering



The earrings have push backs. As for the ring - I don't stack it with any other rings.


----------



## bluejinx

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


----------



## NurseAnn

destinyheather said:


> Recently I was gifted what is supposed to be the Elsa Peretti inital necklace in the letter "d".  At first glance it matches all of the pictures I have looked up online and on the Tiffany's website.  However, I am concerned that there isn't a hallmark on the pendant.  I was wondering if these pendants are supposed to be hallmarked or signed?  Also, the chain has two oval tags by the clasp, one saying Tiffany&Co in caps, the opposite side 925.  The other tag reads PERETTI with a copyright sign at the beginning, and on the back SPAIN.  Some of the other initial necklaces have different chain hallmarks.  I am afraid this necklace might not be genuine.  Please help!  If you have one of these initial necklaces, please let me know your opinion.  I can post pictures as well if that's necessary.  I would just take it to a Tiffany store, but there isn't one close to me.  Thank you!



Those tags sound exactly like what my Peretti necklaces look like.  The tags are not always the same even within the same line.  It's irritating but they appear to differ from year to year.  I have a bean necklace purchased directly from the store that has no markings on the bean itself whereas the year before it did.  The only way to really be sure it's authentic is to take it to a store.  I love the initial necklace line


----------



## etoile_30

Hiya everyone! Loving all the new collections and pieces since I was last in this thread!

Just wondering if anyone has any modelling shots of the silver bed necklace/bracelet? Interested in all sizes just now but live hundreds of miles from a Tiffany store so can't have a look at them on unfortunately!

TIA!


----------



## advokaitplm

I just got a bean necklace off of a website called copious.com for $50 and only paid $33 with shipping (with two $10 coupons/gifts they give you for signing up). You guys should check it out whenever you want a good deal on some pre-loved Tiffany


----------



## LVoeletters

I need to post my collection but its not a lot and its in transition right now since I've been craving gold over silver.


----------



## etoile_30

advokaitplm said:


> I just got a bean necklace off of a website called copious.com for $50 and only paid $33 with shipping (with two $10 coupons/gifts they give you for signing up). You guys should check it out whenever you want a good deal on some pre-loved Tiffany


 
Sounds like a real bargain! Do you know if they ship to the UK? There are such a lack of pre-loved selling websites here!


----------



## advokaitplm

etoile_30 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a real bargain! Do you know if they ship to the UK? There are such a lack of pre-loved selling websites here!



I honestly have no idea; but I'm sure it would say on the website. Its kindof like a cross between etsy and eBay, so I'm sure some sellers would!  Also, I'll post pictures when I get it. It looked authentic in the pictures but I figured for $30 it was ok to risk the little possibility that it isn't.


----------



## zstar1

I just got a gift from my bf. My first Tiffany  and here it is:


----------



## grace04

zstar1 said:


> I just got a gift from my bf. My first Tiffany  and here it is:


Very pretty - congrats!


----------



## zstar1

grace04 said:


> Very pretty - congrats!


Thank you


----------



## candiebear

I was taking pictures for insurance purposes. Might as well post here as well. Only thing missing are my bean earrings. Hoping to add the open heart earrings for my birthday


----------



## LVoeletters

candiebear said:


> I was taking pictures for insurance purposes. Might as well post here as well. Only thing missing are my bean earrings. Hoping to add the open heart earrings for my birthday



Love it! How much carat is your DBTY? And oh no why no more LV?!


----------



## goodmornin

Here's a couple of pics of my Tiffany Cherub Cuff that my BF gave me for our 5th yr anniversary!! Not very "tiffany-ish" but that's what I like about it - I think its so adorable!


----------



## Blythedor

goodmornin said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of pics of my Tiffany Cherub Cuff that my BF gave me for our 5th yr anniversary!! Not very "tiffany-ish" but that's what I like about it - I think its so adorable!



Congratulations! It's very rare! I like this collection, but it seems to be availble in US only


----------



## etk123

goodmornin said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my Tiffany Cherub Cuff that my BF gave me for our 5th yr anniversary!! Not very "tiffany-ish" but that's what I like about it - I think its so adorable!



That is absolutely beautiful!! Looks very important!


----------



## LVoeletters

goodmornin said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my Tiffany Cherub Cuff that my BF gave me for our 5th yr anniversary!! Not very "tiffany-ish" but that's what I like about it - I think its so adorable!



This is GORGEOUS! BF with good taste! Honestly I love the Tiffanys collection that isn't typically Tiffanys. I believe this was inspired by a dicut or by silverware. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

candiebear said:


> I was taking pictures for insurance purposes. Might as well post here as well. Only thing missing are my bean earrings. Hoping to add the open heart earrings for my birthday



Is your open heart pendant the medium size?  Which necklace would you say gets the most use?  I'm thinking about getting a starfish as well!


----------



## candiebear

arnott said:


> Is your open heart pendant the medium size?  Which necklace would you say gets the most use?  I'm thinking about getting a starfish as well!



Yes, the open heart is medium size. Honestly I rarely wear any of my Tiffany's. If I do, it's probably my DBTY.


----------



## candiebear

LVoeletters said:


> Love it! How much carat is your DBTY? And oh no why no more LV?!


 
Thanks  It's .21 carats. No more LV because I'm trying to buy a house :cry: It's so hard!


----------



## goodmornin

Blythedor said:


> Congratulations! It's very rare! I like this collection, but it seems to be availble in US only





etk123 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!! Looks very important!





LVoeletters said:


> This is GORGEOUS! BF with good taste! Honestly I love the Tiffanys collection that isn't typically Tiffanys. I believe this was inspired by a dicut or by silverware. It's just gorgeous!



Thanks guys!!

*LVoeletters *- Reading up on it - I think it was created using the roller dies from the Tiffany silver studio back in the mid-1800s. Back then they were used for the silverware and tableware.


----------



## LVoeletters

goodmornin said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> *LVoeletters *- Reading up on it - I think it was created using the roller dies from the Tiffany silver studio back in the mid-1800s. Back then they were used for the silverware and tableware.



Roller dies!!! You're absolutely right I read that as well I got it confused with the mythology set. I love all the studio silver cuffs they have done!


----------



## LVoeletters

candiebear said:


> Thanks  It's .21 carats. No more LV because I'm trying to buy a house :cry: It's so hard!



ohh i see, I could only imagine! but think about the lovely closet you can one day fill with more LV!!!

Could we see a modeling pic of this size?


----------



## bb10lue

My anniversary gift from DF~Tiffany circlet earrings! Love it so much! A great size.


----------



## angelfly39

bb10lue said:
			
		

> My anniversary gift from DF~Tiffany circlet earrings! Love it so much! A great size.



Gorgeous earrings!  Look perfect on you!  Congrats!!


----------



## candiebear

LVoeletters said:


> ohh i see, I could only imagine! but think about the lovely closet you can one day fill with more LV!!!
> 
> Could we see a modeling pic of this size?



Hope this pic helps! I took it awhile ago to show someone what it looked like stacked with my medium open heart. 

And you're right, my SO keeps telling me the same thing -- huge closet for LV


----------



## candiebear

And here's another I took right now of it alone so you can see the size a little better on me


----------



## canyongirl

bb10lue said:


> My anniversary gift from DF~Tiffany circlet earrings! Love it so much! A great size.
> 
> View attachment 1803453


 
They are stunning and look amazing on you!  I'm hoping to get the circlet pendant next.    Love that collection.


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> My anniversary gift from DF~Tiffany circlet earrings! Love it so much! A great size.
> 
> View attachment 1803453


 
Congrats!  Very beautiful!  Really great size.


----------



## bb10lue

einseine said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Very beautiful!  Really great size.



Thanks! I originally wanted the Victoria earrings, but the mini was too small and the medium' a bit overpriced IMHO;( I'd rather save up for a bracelet!


----------



## dzi

New addition :
20" silver chain with flip flop charm


----------



## airborne

wow factor, really nice



goodmornin said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my Tiffany Cherub Cuff that my BF gave me for our 5th yr anniversary!! Not very "tiffany-ish" but that's what I like about it - I think its so adorable!


----------



## hoodie

candiebear said:


> And here's another I took right now of it alone so you can see the size a little better on me



love your DBTY! 
may i know which one you got? how big is the diamond ?


----------



## candiebear

hoodie said:


> love your DBTY!
> may i know which one you got? how big is the diamond ?



It's .21ct yellow gold


----------



## LVoeletters

YanaMei said:


> Here's my collection -- as you can see I love the Elsa Peretti line.  And yellow gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Open Heart pendant on cord
> Open Heart bracelet
> Mini Starfish pendant
> Initial pendant ("t")
> Diamonds by the Yard - Sapphire with two diamonds
> Bean pendant -- Lapis
> Small Open Heart pendant
> 
> I wonder if there's a Starfish bracelet -- I've seen the one with one charm hanging, but I'd love one with five charms linked, like my Open Heart one...



Theres a beautiful one with starfish and pearls in between from elsa peretti. I love the sapphire and lapis necklaces! How often do you wear it? Do you layer the sapphire necklace? I wish they still made the YG version I only see the platinum on the website.


----------



## Engel

Krysta said:


> Everyone has such great collections.
> 
> Here are some pieces from my Tiffany collection:
> * Aquamarine Aria studs
> * Pearl/Diamond studs (does anyone know which collection these are from??)
> * Small heart locket + 16" chain (my husband gave it to me for my Bday, he put our weddng photos in it  )
> * Diamond heart ring
> * 1/2 channel set band 2mm
> * Ribbon ring (my e-ring)



The heart locket looks amazing with your pictures inside! how thoughtful!


----------



## Engel

inch37 said:


> I had the cupcake and the present put on my bracelet I already had the notes heart so they did it to.. the snowflake is the only one on a springring until i decide if its staying
> and a few other new things



How long does it usually take for it to get soldered? I will buy a charm bracelet and the first charm as my first tiffany items when i go to a tiffany store for the first time next month! and do they follow exactly the instructions as to where the charm should be?


----------



## lipstxlibrarian

Hi! Would anyone who owns a Tiffany pretzel charm post a photo of yours for me to see in "real life"? I thank you!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

How did u do those pics for the locket? I have the locket key and it's impossible to have a good pic w that Tiffany's photo maker


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring!  I think it's gorgeous!!


----------



## darkangel07760

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring! I think it's gorgeous!!


 
Love the 1837 collection!


----------



## BlueLoula

hi guys wanted to ask you , 
i want to buy somethg from tiffany but dont know what !!! lol

i have the 

heart tag rtt bracelet 
rtt earings
infinity bracelet 
wedding band platinium with 3 diamond 
haert tag rtt necklace 
tiffany daisy key pendant
tiffany oval key 
lock wide ring with diamond 


any suggestions ??


----------



## Nymf

candiebear said:


> It's .21ct yellow gold


 do you have an idea of how muich the .21ct was?


----------



## BlueLoula

hi guys wanted to ask you , 
i want to buy somethg from tiffany but dont know what !!! lol

i have the 

heart tag rtt bracelet 
rtt earings
infinity bracelet 
wedding band platinium with 3 diamond 
haert tag rtt necklace 
tiffany daisy key pendant
tiffany oval key 
lock wide ring with diamond 


any suggestions ??


----------



## BlueLoula

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring!  I think it's gorgeous!!



i love this ring


----------



## Myrkur

candiebear said:


> *I was taking pictures for insurance purposes.* Might as well post here as well. Only thing missing are my bean earrings. Hoping to add the open heart earrings for my birthday



That is so clever!


----------



## Myrkur

canyongirl said:


> My new addition.  The Circlet 3 Stone Ring:



Beautiful!


----------



## candiebear

Nymf said:


> do you have an idea of how muich the .21ct was?



$1050. I bought it last summer right after the price increase.


----------



## axewoman

Butterfly pendant/necklace in Rose Gold to match the Butterfly earrings:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BlueLoula said:


> hi guys wanted to ask you ,
> i want to buy somethg from tiffany but dont know what !!! lol
> 
> i have the
> 
> heart tag rtt bracelet
> rtt earings
> infinity bracelet
> wedding band platinium with 3 diamond
> haert tag rtt necklace
> tiffany daisy key pendant
> tiffany oval key
> lock wide ring with diamond
> 
> 
> any suggestions ??


 
I would pick something in the Diamond by the Yard Collection.



axewoman said:


> Butterfly pendant/necklace in Rose Gold to match the Butterfly earrings:


 
Great collection!


----------



## newguy

Hi sorry if this is a bit off topic but i cant start a new thread yet.  I am trying to buy a tiffany necklace & pendant for my girlfriend but have no clue how to pick. 

I was just going to buy a sterling silver necklace+pendant as they look nice and priced reasonable but my lady coworker said silvers all fade overtime and I should go for 18k gold.  I dont mind paying more if it will last. Here are my questions

1) You have regular gold, rose gold, & white gold, will they ALL not fade over time? or only the regular gold will not fade

2) Most of the necklace + pendant just says "on a 16inch chain"  does it mean the chain is also made from 18k gold and will not fade too?

3) What are the difference between a $400 vs $1000 gold necklace+pendant? they all look the same to me.

This stuff is so confusing, i am tempted just to bring her to the store and let her pick, but that kind ruins the surprise.

Thank you


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> Butterfly pendant/necklace in Rose Gold to match the Butterfly earrings:



I love how the chain goes through the wing, too cute!!! How do you like the earrings?


----------



## dancingtiffany

A. I prefer gold over silver for the following reasons: 
1) Silver tarnishes. You have to polish them every so often to keep its shine and luster. 
2) Gold is, undoubtedly, prettier and is more lasting and durable.

B. It depends on the material. If the pendant is made of gold, then the chain also is made of 18k gold. Same goes with silver.

C. My significant other wanted to surprise me with a Tiffany silver jewelry, but I appreciated the fact that I got to choose the one that I wanted. There are some items that I do not want, so I was more than glad not to receive them and get what I really want. But then again, that's just me...

Perhaps you can drop some hints, or better yet, ask her friends for help so you would know what she wants.


----------



## Nymf

candiebear said:


> $1050. I bought it last summer right after the price increase.


 thank you!


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love how the chain goes through the wing, too cute!!! How do you like the earrings?



I like them a lot. Very comfy to wear!


----------



## BlueLoula

hellooo tiffany lover 
what u think is a must have from tiffany ??? 
and do u thk a stack of the infinity bracelet and heart tag rtt bracelet is ok???


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:


> hellooo tiffany lover
> what u think is a must have from tiffany ???
> and do u thk a stack of the infinity bracelet and heart tag rtt bracelet is ok???



I love Tiffany Infinity pieces, but I'm not too much of a fan of the RTT collection. Try it on, then see if it fits well.  And post some pictures here so we can give our two cents.


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:


> I love Tiffany Infinity pieces, but I'm not too much of a fan of the RTT collection. Try it on, then see if it fits well.  And post some pictures here so we can give our two cents.



i will try to post pics as soon as i can .... and i found it kind of cute


----------



## BlueLoula

i always loved Tiffany and co but i never had the chance to go to the store , my hubby took me and told to go choose somethg i ended up with a little collection and it s like i cant stop lolol i love every piece i have heheheh

i layered the infinity bracelet with the rtt heart tag bracelet it s cute , i added a rtt charm big size to the rtt bracelet and i love it 
i will post pic soon to know what u thk , dont want to have an over tiffany at my hand lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

how can i post pics am new here


----------



## No Cute

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring!  I think it's gorgeous!!



Your ring is lovely!


----------



## karo

CLO_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring!  I think it's gorgeous!!



It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:


> how can i post pics am new here



Heehee. Don't you just love Tiffany's.   It can be quite addicting. Haha!

I upload my pictures in Photobucket, copy the image's link, click the icon with the mountain here in the message box and paste the image's link there.  Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueLoula

Houuurrayy with i phone i uploaded easier !!! Xoxo


----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> i will try to post pics as soon as i can .... and i found it kind of cute








What u thk ??


----------



## BlueLoula

am at work so this is the best i could do hihihi


----------



## BlueLoula

My wedding band i wear everyday platinium and 3 diamonds  i love it .... I thk i ll need a tiffany solitaire very sooooonnnnnn ahhhhhh


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Heehee. Don't you just love Tiffany's.   It can be quite addicting. Haha!
> 
> I upload my pictures in Photobucket, copy the image's link, click the icon with the mountain here in the message box and paste the image's link there.  Hope that helps!



Yesssssss i dooo im obssessedddd i have to buy everythg lolololol i love their silver i think i ll buy next month the bead bracelet  with rtt heart  or smthg else lolol cant decide hehehe 




I want to layer tiffany bracelet heheh


----------



## BlueLoula

And my Tiffany Iphone cover  i love it


----------



## ririan

Loving this RTT pendant ... My first Tiffany


----------



## grace04

ririan said:


> Loving this RTT pendant ... My first Tiffany
> 
> View attachment 1828482


 
Cute!  Looks very nice on you. Congrats!


----------



## hoodie

chokmp said:


> My Tiffany's YG dbty. Love, love it. I wear it all the time.




luv your dbty! may i know how big is the diamond?


----------



## chokmp

hoodie said:


> luv your dbty! may i know how big is the diamond?


Thanks ! It's 0.12. I was pondering between 0.12 and 0.14. Since there was just a slight difference, I opted for the smaller one.


----------



## BlueLoula

Dbty is not available in my area  sadddddd


----------



## BlueLoula

Here are some pix  anyone have the rubber necklace in blue ??? 




Not a big collection but i love everyyyyyyy pieceee  and i wear them everyday all together  and ladies i enjoyed take pics for u


----------



## BlueLoula

I ve been buying tiffany for 2 month hope my collection grow fast  here are some close up


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

My tiffany wed band + my e-ring not a tiffany but i love ittt very much .... But hubby planning to buy me a new one from tiffany even if small ill go for .2 if its tiffanyyyyyyyy ahhhh lolololol


----------



## alice87

bluejinx said:


>



This is a very impressive collection!


----------



## alice87

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1830209
> 
> 
> My tiffany wed band + my e-ring not a tiffany but i love ittt very much .... But hubby planning to buy me a new one from tiffany even if small ill go for .2 if its tiffanyyyyyyyy ahhhh lolololol



what is this dainty chain ring? Look very cute! Is it solid in structure  or is it  like a regular chain? Thanks!


----------



## BlueLoula

alice87 said:
			
		

> what is this dainty chain ring? Look very cute! Is it solid in structure  or is it  like a regular chain? Thanks!



Ohh it s a regular chain  i got it from my local jewelery its diamond and white gold  i never take it off  simple and spakly but not a tiffany  lololol i m thinking bout getting the dbty ring its the same concept


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1828250
> 
> 
> What u thk ??



I love your stack! It's pretty and dainty! And I really love your Infinity bracelet. :giggles:


----------



## sassyboo72

Hi ladies! I am trying to decide between 2 necklaces.  I don't have a Tiffany near me so I have to order online and am unable to go see these in person.  They are:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+30-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

or

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+23-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I like dainty.  I keep going back and forth worried the 1837 will be teeny tiny or the emblem lock will be too big.  Any pros and cons from any of you who own one of these or even just have seen them in person? I can't find any photos of someone wearing the 1837 one at all.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sassyboo72 said:


> Hi ladies! I am trying to decide between 2 necklaces. I don't have a Tiffany near me so I have to order online and am unable to go see these in person. They are:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+30-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+23-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I like dainty. I keep going back and forth worried the 1837 will be teeny tiny or the emblem lock will be too big. Any pros and cons from any of you who own one of these or even just have seen them in person? I can't find any photos of someone wearing the 1837 one at all.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!


 
I have seen both in person. The 1837 Lock is really dainty.  It is under 1/2 an inch in length.  It is probably about a 1/3rd of an inch.  The medium lock is at least double that size.  If you like dainty, go for the 1837 lock.  Plus, it has a diamond.  You cannot go wrong with diamonds-


----------



## sassyboo72

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have seen both in person. The 1837 Lock is really dainty.  It is under 1/2 an inch in length.  It is probably about a 1/3rd of an inch.  The medium lock is at least double that size.  If you like dainty, go for the 1837 lock.  Plus, it has a diamond.  You cannot go wrong with diamonds-



Thanks so much for the quick response! That's actually the one I was leaning towards.  When you say 1/3rd of an inch, are you talking about just the round part or including the top part of the lock as well?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sassyboo72 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response! That's actually the one I was leaning towards.  When you say 1/3rd of an inch, are you talking about just the round part or including the top part of the lock as well?


 
It is for the whole charm; it is similar size to the Mini Double Heart Tags.  They are mini.


----------



## purseaddictnew

sassyboo72 said:


> Hi ladies! I am trying to decide between 2 necklaces. I don't have a Tiffany near me so I have to order online and am unable to go see these in person. They are:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+30-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+23-c+287465-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I like dainty. I keep going back and forth worried the 1837 will be teeny tiny or the emblem lock will be too big. Any pros and cons from any of you who own one of these or even just have seen them in person? I can't find any photos of someone wearing the 1837 one at all.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!


 
first one is more dainty. I would vote for that!


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1828289
> 
> 
> And my Tiffany Iphone cover  i love it



cute!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> cute!



Hehe thank youuuu


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have and wear several of the small bead return to Tiffany bracelets all together? if so..I would love to see pictures  thanks


----------



## purseaddictnew

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> does anyone have and wear several of the small bead return to Tiffany bracelets all together? if so..I would love to see pictures  thanks



I have the blue heart tag, round tag, the regular heart tag, and the mini lock. It's cute stacked or alone. I love them. Sorry I don't have any pics.


----------



## luvmy3girls

purseaddictnew said:


> I have the blue heart tag, round tag, the regular heart tag, and the mini lock. It's cute stacked or alone. I love them. Sorry I don't have any pics.


 do you wear the blue heart one 24/7..shower etc? wondering if the enamel chips or fades? thanks


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share hubby bought me the rtt ring ..... In love !!!  next purchase the rtt beaded bracelet  small size will post when i buy it


----------



## axewoman

T&Co. "Positive-Negative" 18K Yellow Gold bangle with Lapis by Angela Cummings:


----------



## BlueLoula

Hi everybody
Does anyone wear rtt bracelet and infinity 24/7 was wondering if it tarnish ... 
I have a daisy key pendant on a chain , the key changed color , the daisy flower is not beige-yellow as it used to be it turned grey !!! And the chains i have all tarnish very quickly i wear them for 2 days and have to clean again !!!! 
The tiffany in my area does not provide the silver polish do u know any product i can use ?? I used goddarts for silver but now dont really know what to do . Am in love with my tiffany stuff and really want a solution  thx a lot


----------



## purseaddictnew

luvmy3girls said:


> do you wear the blue heart one 24/7..shower etc? wondering if the enamel chips or fades? thanks


 
I never like wearing jewelry 24/7. I always take them off showering and sleeping. Enamel will fade overtime, it is delicate so it needs some care.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^thanks


----------



## AntiqueShopper

axewoman said:


> T&Co. "Positive-Negative" 18K Yellow Gold bangle with Lapis by Angela Cummings:


 
Beautiful piece!


----------



## BlueLoula

Helpppp do i exchange my rtt ring ??? Am lost  i like it but now undecided ......


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is the pic


----------



## purseaddictnew

what I am wearing today. I love my dbty necklace. it's perfect layering with anything.


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:


> Hi everybody
> Does anyone wear rtt bracelet and infinity 24/7 was wondering if it tarnish ...
> I have a daisy key pendant on a chain , the key changed color , the daisy flower is not beige-yellow as it used to be it turned grey !!! And the chains i have all tarnish very quickly i wear them for 2 days and have to clean again !!!!
> The tiffany in my area does not provide the silver polish do u know any product i can use ?? I used goddarts for silver but now dont really know what to do . Am in love with my tiffany stuff and really want a solution  thx a lot



I don't wear silver jewelry 24/7. I now remove my necklaces when I sleep because I'm afraid I might choke  or that I pull it in my sleep. My Infinity pendant gets dull... What I do is that I 1) wash it with water every now and then and 2) polish it either before or after using. I use the polishing cloth I bought from Tiffany's. It works wonders. It brings back the shine and luster.


----------



## MrsTGreen

My recent purchase... 

Elsa Peretti Charcoal Bone Cuff
www.i974.phot






obucket.com





www.i974.photobucket.com


----------



## dancingtiffany

MrsTGreen said:


> My recent purchase...
> 
> Elsa Peretti Charcoal Bone Cuff
> http://www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.i974.photobucket.com



Wow! This is pretty! It reminds me of Greek Goddesses and Roman Empresses.


----------



## MrsTGreen

dancingtiffany said:


> Wow! This is pretty! It reminds me of Greek Goddesses and Roman Empresses.



Thank you. I'm soooooooo in love with this cuff


----------



## LVoeletters

^^^i want a cuff for each hand sooo badly!


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:


> I don't wear silver jewelry 24/7. I now remove my necklaces when I sleep because I'm afraid I might choke  or that I pull it in my sleep. My Infinity pendant gets dull... What I do is that I 1) wash it with water every now and then and 2) polish it either before or after using. I use the polishing cloth I bought from Tiffany's. It works wonders. It brings back the shine and luster.



oh thanks i will try this ... thing is that the polishing cloth not available in my area and i dont understand y !!!!!!! i will try to get it somehow 
thanks a lot for ur help


----------



## BlueLoula

New addition the bead bracelet and rtt ring


----------



## alice87

BlueLoula said:


> Ohh it s a regular chain  i got it from my local jewelery its diamond and white gold  i never take it off  simple and spakly but not a tiffany  lololol i m thinking bout getting the dbty ring its the same concept



thanks!


----------



## BlueLoula

alice87 said:
			
		

> thanks!



Welcome /)


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> Hi everybody
> Does anyone wear rtt bracelet and infinity 24/7 was wondering if it tarnish ...
> I have a daisy key pendant on a chain , the key changed color , the daisy flower is not beige-yellow as it used to be it turned grey !!! And the chains i have all tarnish very quickly i wear them for 2 days and have to clean again !!!!
> The tiffany in my area does not provide the silver polish do u know any product i can use ?? I used goddarts for silver but now dont really know what to do . Am in love with my tiffany stuff and really want a solution  thx a lot



When I was a teen I would wear the RTT bracelet daily and yes it tarnishes. The same thing happened to my large daisy key pendant. You can order the cleaner both online and over the phone. Unfortunately with the RTT and the infinity, they tarnish and show wear fast. So I would try to just accept it so you could wear your pieces without worrying.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> When I was a teen I would wear the RTT bracelet daily and yes it tarnishes. The same thing happened to my large daisy key pendant. You can order the cleaner both online and over the phone. Unfortunately with the RTT and the infinity, they tarnish and show wear fast. So I would try to just accept it so you could wear your pieces without worrying.



Thanks and i love them so much that am accepted everythg lol i ordered the cleaner today and yesterday i even bought the bead bracelet  
Thank u again


----------



## LVoeletters

MrsTGreen said:


> My recent purchase...
> 
> Elsa Peretti Charcoal Bone Cuff
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.i974.photobucket.com



I came back to admire these again!


----------



## axewoman

Picked these today. Turquoise Teardrop studs...I like how dainty they are:


----------



## LVoeletters

axewoman said:
			
		

> Picked these today. Turquoise Teardrop studs...I like how dainty they are:



I love these!!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love the color of tiffany turquoise! I just wish it weren't so expensive.


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## Tiffanylady

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Just got this from my boyfriend from Tiffany's in Bermuda. Two tone (yellow gold and silver) Interlocking ring!  I think it's gorgeous!!



Beautiful ring! Lucky girl!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:


> hellooo tiffany lover
> what u think is a must have from tiffany ???
> and do u thk a stack of the infinity bracelet and heart tag rtt bracelet is ok???


The mesh bib necklace by Elsa is fabulous! I also LOVE the somerset collection! I love layering the somerset bangle, with a charm bracelet and the box links bracelet!


----------



## Tiffanylady

candiebear said:


> I was taking pictures for insurance purposes. Might as well post here as well. Only thing missing are my bean earrings. Hoping to add the open heart earrings for my birthday


Love your collection! I need to take pictures of mine for insurance too! Lol!


----------



## Tiffanylady

bb10lue said:
			
		

> My anniversary gift from DF~Tiffany circlet earrings! Love it so much! A great size.



They are lovely! Lucky girl!


----------



## Tiffanylady

zstar1 said:
			
		

> I just got a gift from my bf. My first Tiffany  and here it is:



You never forget your first Tiffany piece! Mine was the graduated bead necklace/bracelet set! Congrats!


----------



## Tiffanylady

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> I purchased my first Tiffany, a a YG Filigree Heart pendant, only this year. I got my second, a silver Infinity pendant (YG is no longer available in my country and in neighbor countries :cry halfway into the year.
> 
> I'm planning to add another one to my small collection. However, I still can't decide which one to get. I'm planning to get either a ring or a necklace (or a charm). Any recommendation? So far, I'm leaning towards getting a Rubedo ring. I'm still undecided though.



I love the charms! I would recommend choosing a meaning charm for you and add it to a charm bracelet!


----------



## Tiffanylady

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> I just died a little, gahhh! So GORGEOUS!



Thanks! To open my tiffany jewelry drawers is my "daily therapy" all feels better then! Lol!


----------



## Tiffanylady

axewoman said:
			
		

> PT Bow earrings with diamonds to match my Bow ring:



LOVELY! I have had my eyes on this ring for a while now! It is just so elegant!


----------



## Tiffanylady

dzi said:
			
		

> Well organized:salute:    and wow wow wow collection



Thank you! I hope to get better pictures of it soon! It is so nice to have found ladies to share them with!


----------



## missdennies

axewoman said:


> Picked these today. Turquoise Teardrop studs...I like how dainty they are:


 
These are so cute. Never seen them before though.


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> My recent purchase...
> 
> Elsa Peretti Charcoal Bone Cuff
> www.i974.photobucket.com
> 
> www.i974.photobucket.com



LOVE this cuff! Amazing statement piece!


----------



## akimoto

axewoman said:


> Picked these today. Turquoise Teardrop studs...I like how dainty they are:



Love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## glaucophane

My very first tiffany - Paloma's dove pendant in 18k rose gold :greengrin:


----------



## LVoeletters

glaucophane said:
			
		

> My very first tiffany - Paloma's dove pendant in 18k rose gold :greengrin:



Love it!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> The mesh bib necklace by Elsa is fabulous! I also LOVE the somerset collection! I love layering the somerset bangle, with a charm bracelet and the box links bracelet!



Can u post pic for me to see them ? Must be a pretty combo u have . I do like the somerset too i spoted the ring with diamonds  i loveeeee  i bought the bead and the rtt ring last week next i want the lock bangle i thk its fabulous


----------



## Myrkur

glaucophane said:


> My very first tiffany - Paloma's dove pendant in 18k rose gold :greengrin:



cute!


----------



## purseaddictnew

BlueLoula said:


> Can u post pic for me to see them ? Must be a pretty combo u have . I do like the somerset too i spoted the ring with diamonds  i loveeeee  i bought the bead and the rtt ring last week next i want the lock bangle i thk its fabulous
> 
> View attachment 1840776


 

is the pave bangle also from Tiffany?


----------



## BlueLoula

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> is the pave bangle also from Tiffany?



Nope from a local jeweler


----------



## pandapharm

glaucophane said:
			
		

> My very first tiffany - Paloma's dove pendant in 18k rose gold :greengrin:



Love this!!! Beautiful choice for a first piece. The color is so pretty and perfect for the dove!


----------



## grace04

glaucophane said:


> My very first tiffany - Paloma's dove pendant in 18k rose gold :greengrin:


 
What a beautiful choice!  The rose gold looks great with your skin tone.  Can you tell me what size this is - the Tiffany site lists small and extra-small?


----------



## glaucophane

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!!!!!!! Congrats!





Myrkur said:


> cute!





pandapharm said:


> Love this!!! Beautiful choice for a first  piece. The color is so pretty and perfect for the dove!



Thanks girls. Glad you like it 




grace04 said:


> What a beautiful choice!  The rose gold looks  great with your skin tone.  Can you tell me what size this is - the  Tiffany site lists small and extra-small?



Dear grace04,
It's an extra small size. It seems that there's only one size in YG & RG. But in silver there are 2 sizes - small and large.
It's really a pretty little thing. Just love it!


----------



## predator

axewoman said:


> Butterfly pendant/necklace in Rose Gold to match the Butterfly earrings:



Hey, do you have a picture of you wearing the earrings? Coz im planning to buy these cute butterflies, and i just wanna make sure they're not too too tiny. Oh, if it isn't a hassle a pic of you wearing the necklace would be nice. By the way, do they sell the pendant alone, or as a necklace?

Thanks!


----------



## BlueLoula

Saving for the lock bangle


----------



## pinkfizz

Are the Turquoise Teardrop studs a brand new line, I can't seem to find them on the site. They are gorgeous


----------



## BlueLoula

pinkfizz said:
			
		

> Are the Turquoise Teardrop studs a brand new line, I can't seem to find them on the site. They are gorgeous








I found this now


----------



## axewoman

pinkfizz said:


> Are the Turquoise Teardrop studs a brand new line, I can't seem to find them on the site. They are gorgeous



My SA told me they just got them in as well as matching bracelet. I don't see either one on the website but if you call customer service I'm sure they can locate them for you.


----------



## MrsTGreen

New purchase today...
SS 10mm Bead Bracelet
www.i974.photobuc





ket.com


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> New purchase today...
> SS 10mm Bead Bracelet
> www.i974.photobucket.com



I bought the same  enjoy very niceeeee


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone layer/ stack their Tiffany bracelets and wouldn't mind sharing photos ? I'd especially love to see the mini beaded bracelets layered together or with other Tiffany or non Tiffany bracelets 
If anyone wears any style of Tiffany bracelet layered please do share photos
I'm looking to purchase another Tiffany bracelet but want pieces I can wear everyday together if I like x


----------



## xblackxstarx

What's your opinions on this bracelet generally and as a layering piece?
Does anyone own it and have a photo to share of it worn
Also if you had the voice honestly not thinking of price would you go for gold or silver ? 
http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopp...1287458+201445411-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+&search=1

Also of anyone knows is this design being discontinued I heard the peretti collection was leaving tiffany ? Or is this not true ? X


----------



## pinkfizz

axewoman said:


> My SA told me they just got them in as well as matching bracelet. I don't see either one on the website but if you call customer service I'm sure they can locate them for you.


 Thanks for the info. I emailed the customer services and they told me they are not currently designed as studs  I live in the U.K. so maybe they haven't released them
over here yet.


----------



## axewoman

pinkfizz said:


> Thanks for the info. I emailed the customer services and they told me they are not currently designed as studs  I live in the U.K. so maybe they haven't released them
> over here yet.



160-21-29109419 

That's the SKU. Hope that helps!


----------



## merekat703

Anyone have a comparison photos or mm sizes of all the sterling EP Open heart pendants? I am confused on mm size for mini, small, med, large. Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> I bought the same  enjoy very niceeeee



Thanks


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Does anyone layer/ stack their Tiffany bracelets and wouldn't mind sharing photos ? I'd especially love to see the mini beaded bracelets layered together or with other Tiffany or non Tiffany bracelets
> If anyone wears any style of Tiffany bracelet layered please do share photos
> I'm looking to purchase another Tiffany bracelet but want pieces I can wear everyday together if I like x



I have many stacks  but the 4mm bead bracelet was broken yesterday, I need to fix it


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> What's your opinions on this bracelet generally and as a layering piece?
> Does anyone own it and have a photo to share of it worn
> Also if you had the voice honestly not thinking of price would you go for gold or silver ?
> http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23318768&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+4-c+-r+201287458+201445411-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+&search=1
> 
> Also of anyone knows is this design being discontinued I heard the peretti collection was leaving tiffany ? Or is this not true ? X



I'm still find it in shop !


----------



## merekat703

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone layer/ stack their Tiffany bracelets and wouldn't mind sharing photos ? I'd especially love to see the mini beaded bracelets layered together or with other Tiffany or non Tiffany bracelets
> If anyone wears any style of Tiffany bracelet layered please do share photos
> I'm looking to purchase another Tiffany bracelet but want pieces I can wear everyday together if I like x


 I stack 3 Tiffany bracelets every day, the balls, RRT heart charm bracelet and thin bangle. Some times I stack my mini balls with my bracelet. There are pics in the Watch+Bracelet+bracelet thread.


----------



## pinkfizz

axewoman said:


> 160-21-29109419
> 
> That's the SKU. Hope that helps!


 Thanks for the all the info, it's currently a bank holiday over here so I'll phone customer services through the week


----------



## darkangel07760

Blythedor said:


> I have many stacks  but the 4mm bead bracelet was broken yesterday, I need to fix it
> 
> View attachment 1847255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847261







Have you posted these in the stacking layering thread? I think you should.


----------



## Blythedor

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Have you posted these in the stacking layering thread? I think you should.



Hehe...I 've post before


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Girls, I am a wife, mommy, teacher, and new to the Forum! I am soo excited to have found it! I have been collecting Tiffany for a while now and here is a list of my collection. I just took 1 picture of all of them together, but maybe I will get the energy to take a picture of each set! About 12 pices are not in the picture because they are being cleaned at the Salt Lake City Tiffany's! Am I obssessed? Maybe just a little bit!
> 
> 1 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace
> 2 - T&Co Dangling necklace
> 3 - Bead Bracelet
> 4 - Graduated Bead Necklace
> 5 - Bead Earrings
> 6 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Necklace
> 7 - 10 Row Open Heart Toggle Bracelet
> 8 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Ring With Diamond
> 9 - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Necklace Pink Sapphire
> 10 - Links of Love Necklace with Gold
> 11- Links of Love Bracelet with Gold
> 12 - Heart Lariat Earrings
> 15 - Heart Lariat Toggle Bracelet
> 16 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Necklace
> 17 - Heart Tag Charm Necklace
> 18 - Heart Tag Charm Bracelet
> 19 - Heart Clasp Bracelet
> 20 - Venetian Link Necklace
> 21 - Venetian Link Bracelet
> 22 - Elsa Peretti Infinity Necklace
> 23 - 1837 Titanium Pendant with Leather necklace
> 24 - Elsa Peretti Tear Drop Earrings
> 25 - Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle Necklace
> 26 - Elsa Peretti Apple Necklace
> 27 - Elsa Peretti Apple Bracelet
> 28 - Elsa Peretti Apple Earrings
> 29 - Royally Appointed Crown Charm
> 30 - Large Trefoil Key
> 31 - 30 inch oval link chain
> 31 - Elsa Peretti Carved Heart Earrings
> 32 - Round Tag Return to Tiffany Bracelet
> 33 - Cup Cake Charm
> 34 - Red Heart Locket Charm
> 35 - Gift Box Locket Charm
> 36 - Heart Key Pendant With Diamond  Mini
> 37 - Heart Key Pendant  Large
> 38 - Heart Key Pendant  Mini
> 39 - 18 Oval Link Chain
> 40 - Tiffany Knot ring
> 41 - 1837 Interlocking Rings Necklace
> 42 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Bracelet
> 43 - Return To Tiffany Oval Tag ring size 7
> 44 - Tiffany 2002 Square Stud Earrings
> 45 - Tiffany 1837 Heart Key Ring
> 46 - 5 Heart Link Necklace
> 47 - 5 Heart Link Bracelet
> 48 - 1837 Cuff Necklace
> 49 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Bracelet
> 50 - Silver Multi Puffy Hearts Links w/ Arrow Necklace
> 51 - Puffy Heart Earrings
> 52 - Puffy Heart Ring size 7
> 53 - Puffy Heart Dangling Necklace
> 54 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Bangle 925 750
> 55 - 18k Gold Heart Silver Ring 925 750 size 8
> 56 - Folded Heart Necklace
> 57 - Frank Ghery Large Orchid Pendant
> 58 - Heart Tag Charm Toggle Bracelet
> 59 - Silver 1837 LARGE Round Circle charm
> 60 - Somerset Bangle
> 61 - Elsa Peretti Snake Pendant Necklace With Silk Cord
> 62 - Somerset knot Earrings
> 63 - Heart Clasp Necklace
> 64 - Rose Quartz earrings
> 65 - Lariat Heart Necklace
> 66 - Frank Gehry Octagonal ring
> 67 - Leaf Ring
> 68 - Atlas Black Enamel Ring
> 69 - 1837 Elements ring
> 70 - Atlas Pendant with Diamond
> 71 - Atlas Earrings with Diamond


Omg-Very impressive collection! I Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## luciegoosey

the bracelet is called "tears of joy" Elsa Peretti design.
The butterfly ring is also a Peretti design.
I need to clean them 
both purchased at Tiffany in Rome.


----------



## BPC

Took me a few days to get through this thread but so glad I did.
Beautiful pieces everyone.

Here are mine.  The White gold 2.25 inch clover key w/tiny diamonds, the 1.5 inch Fleur De Lis , and the Rose gold mini Emblem lock.

Thinking of getting a Rose gold DBTY to layer with my lock. Not sure though 'cause I really like how the lock looks on it's own.


----------



## faintlymacabre

BPC said:


> The White gold 2.25 inch clover key w/tiny diamonds, the 1.5 inch Fleur De Lis , and the Rose gold mini Emblem lock.



LOVE that rose gold lock on you!!  It's beautiful.


----------



## NurseAnn

BPC said:


> Took me a few days to get through this thread but so glad I did.
> Beautiful pieces everyone.
> 
> Here are mine.  The White gold 2.25 inch clover key w/tiny diamonds, the 1.5 inch Fleur De Lis , and the Rose gold mini Emblem lock.
> 
> Thinking of getting a Rose gold DBTY to layer with my lock. Not sure though 'cause I really like how the lock looks on it's own.



This is adorable!  I never looked twice at this lock until now.  I love it!


----------



## BPC

Thank you Faintlymacabre and NurseAnn.


----------



## BlueLoula

BPC said:
			
		

> Took me a few days to get through this thread but so glad I did.
> Beautiful pieces everyone.
> 
> Here are mine.  The White gold 2.25 inch clover key w/tiny diamonds, the 1.5 inch Fleur De Lis , and the Rose gold mini Emblem lock.
> 
> Thinking of getting a Rose gold DBTY to layer with my lock. Not sure though 'cause I really like how the lock looks on it's own.



Ohhhhhhhhhh this lock is adorableeee !!! I want it lol now on my wish list !!


----------



## EBMIC

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone layer/ stack their Tiffany bracelets and wouldn't mind sharing photos ? I'd especially love to see the mini beaded bracelets layered together or with other Tiffany or non Tiffany bracelets
> If anyone wears any style of Tiffany bracelet layered please do share photos
> I'm looking to purchase another Tiffany bracelet but want pieces I can wear everyday together if I like x




Good morning!
Attached is my stack of Tiffany Bracelets.
14mm bead
10mm bead
Charm Bracelet.

I also have the mini bead bracelet, & will post another picture tomorrow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Another purchase..
www.i974.p






hotobucket.com
SS Vintage Lock


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> Good morning!
> Attached is my stack of Tiffany Bracelets.
> 14mm bead
> 10mm bead
> Charm Bracelet.
> 
> I also have the mini bead bracelet, & will post another picture tomorrow.


 I never realized how much bigger the 14mm beads are!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:


> New purchase today...
> SS 10mm Bead Bracelet
> www.i974.photobuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ket.com


This bracelet is a must have. I wear mine daily! Congrats on your newest treasure


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> Good morning!
> Attached is my stack of Tiffany Bracelets.
> 14mm bead
> 10mm bead
> Charm Bracelet.
> 
> I also have the mini bead bracelet, & will post another picture tomorrow.



Good morning!  As promised, here is another stack using the 4mm bead bracelet, 10mm bead bracelet & a photo with both beads & RTT bracelet.
I hope this helps!


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> I never realized how much bigger the 14mm beads are!


 
It is big, but I love it!


----------



## Sterntalerli

EBMIC said:


> It is big, but I love it!



i own the big bid bracelet and looove it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> This bracelet is a must have. I wear mine daily! Congrats on your newest treasure



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> Good morning!  As promised, here is another stack using the 4mm bead bracelet, 10mm bead bracelet & a photo with both beads & RTT bracelet.
> I hope this helps!



Love this look!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

My Tiffany Arm party


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffany stack


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## @PinkCornbread

Loving my Lock necklace & key


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Loving my Lock necklace & key



 love it  i want to see the bracelets on u hand  plz post a pic


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> My Tiffany Arm party



Aghh i just realize this is ur hand lolol amazing love the stack


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Thanks for making me crave the infinity bracelet!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me crave the infinity bracelet!



And i crave the lock necklace lol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Lol.....my mom calls this my "Tacky Tiffany look" needless to say I'd probably never wear this in public but plz enjoy the tackiness


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you mind me asking what chain length your necklaces are as I love this look ? X



@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851370
> 
> 
> Loving my Lock necklace & key


----------



## @PinkCornbread

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Do you mind me asking what chain length your necklaces are as I love this look ? X



Of course I don't mind you asking the lock is 18inches and the key is 24. I must have a really big neck because they don't look that long O_o


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851357
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Arm party


Love your Tiffany arm candy!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Love your Tiffany arm candy!



Awwww....Thank you EBMIC


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> Love this look!!


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> Awwww....Thank you EBMIC


 How do you like your Tiffany cuff bracelet?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> How do you like your Tiffany cuff bracelet?



I had the one that was slightly wider and it was stolen by someone I trusted in my home (sad violin music playing) Anyways I went to replace it & of course they no longer had it so I got the thinner one and the Venetian bracelet! No regrets whatsoever! It's delicate yet bold @ the same time- if that makes sense Do you have it?


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851357
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Arm party


 Love this picture! I wear 3 of your 4 daily. I don't have the ventian (sp?) bracelet yet.


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1851359
> 
> 
> Tiffany stack


 


BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1851360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851360


 


@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851370
> 
> 
> Loving my Lock necklace & key


 


@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851459
> 
> 
> Lol.....my mom calls this my "Tacky Tiffany look" needless to say I'd probably never wear this in public but plz enjoy the tackiness


 
 FABULOUS! I love seeing all the Tiffany love!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Love this picture! I wear 3 of your 4 daily. I don't have the ventian (sp?) bracelet yet.



Thank you! I just got the Venetian. It's a classic piece that's been around forever but it looks so nice paired with just about anything!


----------



## polishhor

loving all the pics!!!


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> Thank you! I just got the Venetian. It's a classic piece that's been around forever but it looks so nice paired with just about anything!


 For some reason I always pass by it. I really am liking it!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> I had the one that was slightly wider and it was stolen by someone I trusted in my home (sad violin music playing) Anyways I went to replace it & of course they no longer had it so I got the thinner one and the Venetian bracelet! No regrets whatsoever! It's delicate yet bold @ the same time- if that makes sense Do you have it?


I have the Venetian bracelet, but do not own the cuff bracelet.  I have tried it on & now I'm just debating, I do love their bracelets!!!


----------



## babycinnamon

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1851360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851360



i love your stack!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851370
> 
> 
> Loving my Lock necklace & key



Rock the T&Co!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1851370
> 
> 
> Loving my Lock necklace & key



the lock is the medium size ??


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm trying to convince myself to sell my silver pieces and put it toward a nice gold piece, but its so hard! I want it all lol.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I'm trying to convince myself to sell my silver pieces and put it toward a nice gold piece, but its so hard! I want it all lol.



Noooooo lol 
Save money slowly am doing the same i saw the heart metro mini and definetly want it with the rose gold lock medium size !!! 
Save save dont loose ur patience u will regret .

By the way where do u sell ur silver ??


----------



## BlueLoula

I did a new purchase today yayyyyyy 
I bought the vintage lock mini in silver so cute !!! 
I took the mini cuz saving for gold and diamonds  
Will post pics later on


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Loving my Lock necklace & key



Aggh i bought the vintage lock mini silver lololol and this is because of u !!!!!!
I will layer 3 chain  will post pix


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> the lock is the medium size ??



It's actually the large one-I was going to get the jumbo one but when I tried it on, my little boy asked if he could lock his toy box with it. Ummmm, that really narrowed it down for me!!!! Lol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Aggh i bought the vintage lock mini silver lololol and this is because of u !!!!!!
> I will layer 3 chain  will post pix



Omg did you seriously!!!??!! YAY! I can't wait to see your new treasures!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg did you seriously!!!??!! YAY! I can't wait to see your new treasures!



Yesssssssssssssss lolol  will post as soon


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> For some reason I always pass by it. I really am liking it!



Yeah I passed by it for years, it looked pretty on others but was just ok to me in the display...........until I tried it on! *Chanting* Do it Do it Do it


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Rock the T&Co!!



Lmao! Thank you MrsTGreen-I am trying


----------



## BlueLoula

Ahhhh just to show u the size


----------



## Myrkur

Also going to post it here.. Does anyone have this bezet ring and the metro band ring? I was wondering if they would go together.. 
http://nl.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...2-p+5-c+287466-r+221323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
http://nl.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...2-p+6-c+287466-r+221323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> My Tiffany Arm party



I want to gooooooo  what a lovely idea!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Thank you! I just got the Venetian. It's a classic piece that's been around forever but it looks so nice paired with just about anything!



I agree, the Venetian is wonderful! I wear my very often with a somerset bangle, and a charm bracelet


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ahhhh just to show u the size



Sooooo beautiful! Sorry I have not posted pictures of my stack bracelets, I just seem not to figure out how to pat them! Arrrgg!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi Ladies, do you know of any sites we can go to maybe trade our pieces? I just have a few I want to either trade or sale, but I am tired of dealing with eBay. I know we can't do it with this forum, but do you know any other site or forum that allows for that? I just think it would be so much fun!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1852683
> 
> 
> Ahhhh just to show u the size



I love that!!!  Which bracelet is this?  It looks like the same links as the "oval link" necklace.


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I love that!!!  Which bracelet is this?  It looks like the same links as the "oval link" necklace.



Oh i just attached the lock its  the infinity bracelet


----------



## BlueLoula

I love the lock i ll wear it as charm for now , i linked it to the rtt


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1852683
> 
> 
> Ahhhh just to show u the size



Happy New Tiffany's Day to you!!!! (You do not waste time!) Lol but I love it!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous and may you find lots of fun ways to coordinate & layer it! :


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:


> I agree, the Venetian is wonderful! I wear my very often with a somerset bangle, and a charm bracelet



That sounds like a be-a-utiful combo!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Happy New Tiffany's Day to you!!!! (You do not waste time!) Lol but I love it!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous and may you find lots of fun ways to coordinate & layer it! :



Thank youu !!!
The thing is am always tempting , tiffany store is like next door to me !!! 5 min and am there !!!! Lolol


----------



## darkangel07760

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1852949
> 
> 
> I love the lock i ll wear it as charm for now , i linked it to the rtt



Might have to copy ya! Very nice.


----------



## BlueLoula

darkangel07760 said:


> Might have to copy ya! Very nice.



feel free heheheheh


----------



## BlueLoula

OMG today i want to gooooo to Tiffany tooooooo please stop me 
i loved the lock so much that i want the gold rose medium vintage lock i ve seen yesterday its just a WAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> OMG today i want to gooooo to Tiffany tooooooo please stop me
> i loved the lock so much that i want the gold rose medium vintage lock i ve seen yesterday its just a WAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



GOOOO and take a picture with the rings tooo lol


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:


> GOOOO and take a picture with the rings tooo lol



yessssssssss lololol i didnt forget about you hihiih


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> yessssssssss lololol i didnt forget about you hihiih



Yayyy


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1852683
> 
> 
> Ahhhh just to show u the size



We are twins...I just purchased the same lock(med size).


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> We are twins...I just purchased the same lock(med size).



Its very cuteee  post pic and congrats on the new piece of t&c


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Its very cuteee  post pic and congrats on the new piece of t&c



Thanks Here is the pic of the medium size...
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks Here is the pic of the medium size...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



I loveeeeee  enjoy


----------



## BlueLoula

My little lock


----------



## BlueLoula

I have all my collection on !! Lolol
Bracelets
Chains
Rings !!!
I enjoy ....


----------



## merekat703

My everyday bracelets and new toggle bracelet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Another new purchase...
www.i974.photo





bucket.com
SS Bead Chain
SS Notes Letter T & G


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I have all my collection on !! Lolol
> Bracelets
> Chains
> Rings !!!
> I enjoy ....



WHOA You are Tiffany'd UP!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My everyday bracelets and new toggle bracelet.



This is NICCCCE! Whether your wearing jeans and t-shirt or flowy sundress your look is complete with this combo


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Another new purchase...
> www.i974.photobucket.com
> SS Bead Chain
> SS Notes Letter T & G



I Love your taste-very pretty!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I Love your taste-very pretty!



I love tooo , this is the style i love !!


----------



## Candice0985

My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> GOOOO and take a picture with the rings tooo lol



Ohhhh i went they didnt let me take pics in the store !!!! First time !!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

cleaned a bunch of random bits and bobs i've found, thought i would take a quick pic


----------



## myism

Candice0985 said:


> My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!
> View attachment 1854667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854668
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854669



omg this is so pretty! i have the bow necklace in yellow gold and i literally wear it EVERY DAY. now you make me wanna save for the diamond version instead 

it looks so nice on you btw


----------



## Candice0985

myism said:


> omg this is so pretty! i have the bow necklace in yellow gold and i literally wear it EVERY DAY. now you make me wanna save for the diamond version instead
> 
> it looks so nice on you btw


thanks!! the YG version is really nice too  I love this mini bow it's wearable and has great sparkle  I was sooo tempted to get the larger bow but decided to stay within my budget and I'm just as happy with the mini


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!



This is so Gorgeous on u!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums...uie/?action=view&current=2012-08-30213333.jpg cleaned a bunch of random bits and bobs i've found, thought i would take a quick pic



You've got a good collection there!


----------



## Candice0985

@PinkCornbread said:


> This is so Gorgeous on u!


thanks! I love love love it!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!



Love this on you!  Getting that itch to get a new sparkly myself...and, love your hair!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!



It's lovely! Congrats, its an amazing piece!


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Ohhhh i went they didnt let me take pics in the store !!!! First time !!!!



oh nooo


----------



## Aussiegal

ullhair:


----------



## Aussiegal

i just bought myself one of the new just released limited edition anniversary charms from the 5th ave nyc store...how do i upload a pic?


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> Love this on you!  Getting that itch to get a new sparkly myself...and, love your hair!


what are you thinking of getting?
 and thanks! my hair is the main reason I don't buy earrings! it's too thick and big...earrings are never seen lol



Tiffanylady said:


> It's lovely! Congrats, its an amazing piece!


thanks tiffanylady 



Aussiegal said:


> i just bought myself one of the new just released limited edition anniversary charms from the 5th ave nyc store...how do i upload a pic?


you can load it on photobucket, or directly from your files by clicking "go advanced" and clicking the paperclip and loading them from your computer.

cant wait to see!


----------



## BlueLoula

Want to see tooooo
Upload upload !!!! Lol


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> what are you thinking of getting?
> and thanks! my hair is the main reason I don't buy earrings! it's too thick and big...earrings are never seen lol
> 
> I'm loving the Venezia Goldoni quadruplo ring or pendant, the Marrakesh collection in general or the sapphire and diamond graduated Jazz band ring, sigh. Indecisive. I think I'll probably end up with the jazz as a rhr to match my bracelet.
> 
> My hair is also thick and covers my ears too! Usually ends up shielding my neck and collarbone area too so necklaces are hard to see too.


----------



## Maukalani

Messed up my response to Candice and it now looks like a part of her original response to me, lol! Oh well...


----------



## Candice0985

haha it's okay i've done that with the quotes as well 

the venezia line is great, as is the marrakesh line! I like the 10 point star pendants a lot!


----------



## myism

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!! the YG version is really nice too  I love this mini bow it's wearable and has great sparkle  I was sooo tempted to get the larger bow but decided to stay within my budget and I'm just as happy with the mini



i think the size is PERFECT on you. just adds enough sparkling and very elegant. it's definitely on my wish list now  thank you for sharing!


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> My new tiffany diamond bow necklace!
> View attachment 1854667
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854668
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854669



Love it! looks great on you!


----------



## Candice0985

myism said:


> i think the size is PERFECT on you. just adds enough sparkling and very elegant. it's definitely on my wish list now  thank you for sharing!


thanks myism  I love it! have you tried it on in store? I never did, always dismissed it and then when I did I just knew I had to have it


----------



## Candice0985

twitspie said:


> Love it! looks great on you!


thanks twitspie!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> haha it's okay i've done that with the quotes as well
> 
> the venezia line is great, as is the marrakesh line! I like the 10 point star pendants a lot!



Lol, thanks, I was just really off yesterday overall.

I'm really wanting to diversify my collection with yellow gold. I was never that into yellow gold and now I love it!  I looked at my Tiffany collection and out of nearly 45 or so pieces I only have like 3 pieces in yellow and the rest is predominantly platinum, white gold, or silver.  I've got some making up to do!


----------



## LVoeletters

Maukalani said:


> Lol, thanks, I was just really off yesterday overall.
> 
> I'm really wanting to diversify my collection with yellow gold. I was never that into yellow gold and now I love it!  I looked at my Tiffany collection and out of nearly 45 or so pieces I only have like 3 pieces in yellow and the rest is predominantly platinum, white gold, or silver.  I've got some making up to do!



Tiffanys makes a beautiful tone of yellow gold. Its a great company for some beautiful yellow gold pieces! And it coordinates with white gold as well. I was in the same boat as you and then seeing the lapis schlumberger changed my mind completely.


----------



## Maukalani

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Tiffanys makes a beautiful tone of yellow gold. Its a great company for some beautiful yellow gold pieces! And it coordinates with white gold as well. I was in the same boat as you and then seeing the lapis schlumberger changed my mind completely.



The egg is beautiful! In a moment of weakness I got the lapis bean with silver chain. I say weakness because I don't love the bean, although I like it enough. Now, I wish I'd gotten it with a gold chain. This was years ago, though, so  at that time I preferred a "white" colored metal. I just think the rich blue is so pretty with gold.


----------



## Junkenpo

Candice: I love your bow! It looks great on, that's the perfect size for you!

lvoeletters: i agree about Tiffany's yg, it's a nice lighter/bright yellow... Cartier's is more orangey and VCA's seems deeper to me.   

When I was younger, I had a lot of silver pieces because I spent so much time at the beach and I was sooo much darker that I thought silver/white metal looked better on me.  It was a nice contrast, plus it was easier to afford.  Now that I'm older and paler, the gold complements me better, so I have more gold pieces. lol


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> Candice: I love your bow! It looks great on, that's the perfect size for you!
> 
> lvoeletters: i agree about Tiffany's yg, it's a nice lighter/bright yellow... Cartier's is more orangey and VCA's seems deeper to me.
> 
> When I was younger, I had a lot of silver pieces because I spent so much time at the beach and I was sooo much darker that I thought silver/white metal looked better on me.  It was a nice contrast, plus it was easier to afford.  Now that I'm older and paler, the gold complements me better, so I have more gold pieces. lol



Exactly! Cartier is more orangey, which is why I'm going crazy to figure out if I should switch and do pink gold. But I know with the rest of my VCA and tiffanys list the majority is yellow gold pieces...


----------



## myism

Candice0985 said:


> thanks myism  I love it! have you tried it on in store? I never did, always dismissed it and then when I did I just knew I had to have it



i am definitely going to try them in store next time 

here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw


----------



## LVoeletters

^^you look so pretty!! And I love the earrings especially!


----------



## Junkenpo

The bow is so cute on!  Looking at in the case or just by itself, I think "there's nothing special there" but whenever I see it modeled, I wind up loving it.  It looks feminine and cute without being too young, I don't know how Tiffany does it!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

myism said:
			
		

> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw



Wow That bow is beautiful on you!!!! You modeled it very well!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> I Love your taste-very pretty!


 
Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

myism said:


> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw


 
Very pretty on you!! I really like the bow collection but I don't know if the style is too young for me. I'm 37 and petite and I'm scared it might make me look like a little girl.


----------



## Aussiegal

hope this works ladies...my new limited edition T&Co anniversary medallion . not available online yet but they have them at the 5th ave NYC store


----------



## Aussiegal

this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



O-M-Gosh, I AM IN HEAVEN LOOKING AT YOUR NEW TREASURES!!!!!! I love Every single thing u picked! Congrats and have fun wearing it


----------



## Aussiegal

thank u Pinkcornbread


----------



## divadivine682

Aussiegal said:


> hope this works ladies...my new limited edition T&Co anniversary medallion . not available online yet but they have them at the 5th ave NYC store



Gorgeous!! Whoever was with you and got one too was a very lucky chick!!  LOVE U!


----------



## Aussiegal

lol Diva


----------



## MrsTGreen

Aussiegal said:


> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



Love your new purchases!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

Aussiegal said:


> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



Wow lovely picks! So much Tiffany love heehee


----------



## NurseAnn

myism said:


> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw



The bow looks great.  I agree with previous posters.  You model it well.  Do you remember which size it is?  I am considering getting the mini one in rose gold.


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



Omg !! So amazing !! Enjoy everything its all beautifulllll i lovee !!!


----------



## Kissmark

myism said:
			
		

> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw



Oh the necklace is so so so cute!!


----------



## Kissmark

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



Do you have a pic of the mesh ring on your hand? Would love to see it if you do. Congrats on the great haul!


----------



## Candice0985

myism said:


> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw


it looks amazing on you! love your whole outfit 



Junkenpo said:


> The bow is so cute on!  Looking at in the case or just by itself, I think "there's nothing special there" but whenever I see it modeled, I wind up loving it.  It looks feminine and cute without being too young, I don't know how Tiffany does it!


this is exactly what happened to me, I completely agree! I went out for my birthday tonight and one of my girlfriends saw my necklace and knew right away...she just said "tiffany "


----------



## Aussiegal

for Kissmark


----------



## Myrkur

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents



I want that mug


----------



## soxx

myism said:
			
		

> i am definitely going to try them in store next time
> 
> here's my little bow necklace + earrings set in yellow gold btw



So pretty!


----------



## Kissmark

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> for Kissmark



Thank you! It looks lovely on you  now I want hehehe


----------



## myism

NurseAnn said:


> The bow looks great.  I agree with previous posters.  You model it well.  Do you remember which size it is?  I am considering getting the mini one in rose gold.



thank you! i believe it's in the petite size and i find this size perfect for every day look


----------



## myism

MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty on you!! I really like the bow collection but I don't know if the style is too young for me. I'm 37 and petite and I'm scared it might make me look like a little girl.



i think it will look totally fine on you! just try them on in store and i am sure you'll love them


----------



## merekat703

Aussiegal said:


> this is what i bought last weekend at the 5th ave store resents


 Nice choices! I have the mug too, I use it to hold make-up brushes. Is this a start of a collection or adding to a prior one?


----------



## Aussiegal

merekat703 said:


> Nice choices! I have the mug too, I use it to hold make-up brushes. Is this a start of a collection or adding to a prior one?


great idea ! yeah i wasnt gonna use it to drink coffee out of either, its too precious  yep just adding to my collection. i couldnt be in NYC without a visit (or 2) to T&Co 5th ave!


----------



## merekat703

Aussiegal said:


> great idea ! yeah i wasnt gonna use it to drink coffee out of either, its too precious  yep just adding to my collection. i couldnt be in NYC without a visit (or 2) to T&Co 5th ave!


 I also bought the playing cards just to have. I don't play cards but I needed them to add to my collection


----------



## merekat703

random picture but some of my Tiffany's made a cameo!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> random picture but some of my Tiffany's made a cameo!



Merekat I swear your pictures make me want to grab my keys & go to Tiffany's RIGHT NOW! I need that mini bead bracelet on my wrist badly!!!!! GORGEOUS PIC!


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> Merekat I swear your pictures make me want to grab my keys & go to Tiffany's RIGHT NOW! I need that mini bead bracelet on my wrist badly!!!!! GORGEOUS PIC!


 Thanks! I love the mini, its a great layering piece.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love the mini, its a great layering piece.



YaY!!!! I got a mini and LOVE IT SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I can't wait to layer it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

@PinkCornbread said:


> YaY!!!! I got a mini and LOVE IT SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I can't wait to layer it!



Pics!!  

I am now considering one of the minis as well.  Probably the rose gold tag one (even though it is a heart) or the lock one.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Pics!!
> 
> I am now considering one of the minis as well.  Probably the rose gold tag one (even though it is a heart) or the lock one.



Okay I will post pics in a few


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> YaY!!!! I got a mini and LOVE IT SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I can't wait to layer it!


 Woohoo! Which did you choose?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces!  To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1860808
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces!  To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up


Beautiful!! Can you take a pix modeling both pieces?


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces!  To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up



Ohhh i love themmm congrats cant wait to see layering pics !! If it looks good i ll have to copy u lololol


----------



## myism

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1860808
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces!  To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up



very pretty! mod pics please


----------



## mlag724

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1860808
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces! To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up


 Love it. Congrats. I'm loving the mini as well. Do you know the size of the beads? Does the heart charm come attached? Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1860808
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces!  To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up



Congrats!! Love the 1837 band. I try it on often. On my wish list


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Beautiful!! Can you take a pix modeling both pieces?






			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ohhh i love themmm congrats cant wait to see layering pics !! If it looks good i ll have to copy u lololol






			
				myism said:
			
		

> very pretty! mod pics please






			
				mlag724 said:
			
		

> Love it. Congrats. I'm loving the mini as well. Do you know the size of the beads? Does the heart charm come attached? Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Love the 1837 band. I try it on often. On my wish list



EBMIC, BlueLoula & Myism I will post pics of me actually wearing them soon Mlag724 it is 4mm and yes the heart is attached to one bead in the center (I always thought it was on the same string as bracelet & looped until I got it!) MrsTGreen I did the exact same thing! LOL I TRIED IT ON A MILLION TIMES!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> EBMIC, BlueLoula & Myism I will post pics of me actually wearing them soon Mlag724 it is 4mm and yes the heart is attached to one bead in the center (I always thought it was on the same string as bracelet & looped until I got it!) MrsTGreen I did the exact same thing! LOL I TRIED IT ON A MILLION TIMES!



Cant wait !! 
And am very tempted by the rtt small bead bracelet


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1860808
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality but here are my 2 newest pieces! To all who said the mini was good for layering, iTHANK YOU!!!!! & the 1837 wide ring is so bold and eye catching! Ahhh....now let's see how long it takes for me to scratch it up


 
Yay! You got it!! Now we are twins . Love the ring too!


----------



## ammpt0831

Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG


----------



## EBMIC

ammpt0831 said:


> Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG


Beautiful!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

ammpt0831 said:


> Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG



Gorgeous!


----------



## U618327

Tiffanylady said:


> Thanks ladies for your comments! I do love my collection! Since the last picture I have added a couple more, need to post pictures! I think I am getting a sparkler ring for our anniversary on the 20th... Hint hint hubby! I will post pictures if I get it


Tiffanylady,
Do you only wear your Tiffany jewelry daily or do you have other jewelry that you wear.  I have a lot of tiffany too, but I wear other jewelry as well.  I like wearing my tiffany in sets.


----------



## Myrkur

ammpt0831 said:


> Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG



Beautiful, congrats


----------



## ohsoJill

Hello ladies! My first post here, yaaay. I hope you can help me! Does anyone have a modelling pic of the ss RTT dubble heart tag necklace with enamel finish or the medium blue heart lock? I really can't decide which one I should buy. I already have a ss medium RTT heart necklace so I'd be afraid I'd never wear it if I buy the double heart tag, and if I buy the lock I could wear my RTT heart with it together. What do you guys think?


----------



## BelleofBaubles

Once I get my dbty bracelet back from being shortened I'll take a family photo. For now, I wanted to share my new limited edition anniversary charm that I picked up yesterday. It's small and sweet.


----------



## EBMIC

BelleofBaubles said:


> Once I get my dbty bracelet back from being shortened I'll take a family photo. For now, I wanted to share my new limited edition anniversary charm that I picked up yesterday. It's small and sweet.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## louisluver10

Hi does anybody here own one of thise tiffany bracelets with beads? I want to know if the beads are silver too or just metal or plastic!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

BelleofBaubles said:


> Once I get my dbty bracelet back from being shortened I'll take a family photo. For now, I wanted to share my new limited edition anniversary charm that I picked up yesterday. It's small and sweet.



omg I love this little charm!!!  So cute!


----------



## Tiffanylady

U618327 said:
			
		

> Tiffanylady,
> Do you only wear your Tiffany jewelry daily or do you have other jewelry that you wear.  I have a lot of tiffany too, but I wear other jewelry as well.  I like wearing my tiffany in sets.



I wear nit daily, I also am picky and like to wear sets, but sometimes I mix and match too. I just LOVE opening me jewelry drawers in the morning and choosing what to wear! Its part of my routine with my little girl! She loves trying on mamas jewelry! Lol! I would love yo see pictures of your sets! I'm trying to feel ambitious to take pictures of each set


----------



## Tiffanylady

U618327 said:
			
		

> Tiffanylady,
> Do you only wear your Tiffany jewelry daily or do you have other jewelry that you wear.  I have a lot of tiffany too, but I wear other jewelry as well.  I like wearing my tiffany in sets.



I do have other jewelry besides Tiffany, but they are more fun fashion pieces, like Vera Wang. I wear whatever I am in the mood for that day  Also, my wedding rings are not Tiffany's.


----------



## Tiffanylady

ammpt0831 said:
			
		

> Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG



AMAZING pieces! Looove them


----------



## BlueLoula

Anybody having the metro heart necklace?? Wanted to know if u layer it and with what necklace 
Thanks


----------



## U618327

Tiffanylady said:


> I wear nit daily, I also am picky and like to wear sets, but sometimes I mix and match too. I just LOVE opening me jewelry drawers in the morning and choosing what to wear! Its part of my routine with my little girl! She loves trying on mamas jewelry! Lol! I would love yo see pictures of your sets! I'm trying to feel ambitious to take pictures of each set


Tiffanylady,
I keep mine wrapped up in the boxes and bags.  I used to wear a set every now and again then wrap it back up.  But, that was too much work.  So now, I wear a set for about a month at a time to get some wear out of them.  Then I move on to the next set.


----------



## U618327

Tiffanylady said:


> I wear nit daily, I also am picky and like to wear sets, but sometimes I mix and match too. I just LOVE opening me jewelry drawers in the morning and choosing what to wear! Its part of my routine with my little girl! She loves trying on mamas jewelry! Lol! I would love yo see pictures of your sets! I'm trying to feel ambitious to take pictures of each set


TiffanyLady,
I have been taking pictures of each set as I have been wearing them but only with my cell phone.  I need to find out how to load the pictures from the cell phone onto the webisite so everyone can see them.


----------



## BlueLoula

U618327 said:
			
		

> TiffanyLady,
> I have been taking pictures of each set as I have been wearing them but only with my cell phone.  I need to find out how to load the pictures from the cell phone onto the webisite so everyone can see them.



If u have the purseforum application its easy on the phone


----------



## karo

ammpt0831 said:
			
		

> Presenting my Elsa Peretti Round (pardon my cellphone's reflection) and Madonna necklaces in 18k YG



Gorgeous! Love the both but the round one is amazing.


----------



## karo

BelleofBaubles said:
			
		

> Once I get my dbty bracelet back from being shortened I'll take a family photo. For now, I wanted to share my new limited edition anniversary charm that I picked up yesterday. It's small and sweet.



It's gorgeous. I wonder if these are sold also in Europe.,,


----------



## bagchicky

Hello lovely tPF ladies 
I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:

RTT Heart Choker







RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain











Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock






Oval Key on Oval Link Chain






RRT Mini Heart Studs






Thanks for looking


----------



## Blythedor

bagchicky said:
			
		

> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> Thanks for looking



Great collection! I like the RTT heart , too


----------



## EBMIC

bagchicky said:


> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Very nice!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

bagchicky said:
			
		

> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> Thanks for looking



NO NOO NOOOOOOOOO! Lol I was doing good until I saw this;,( I need a large oval key & blue RTT heart now!  Your stuff is so gorgeous!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring



Hehehe i love them too


----------



## bagchicky

Blythedor said:


> Great collection! I like the RTT heart , too





EBMIC said:


> Very nice!!





@PinkCornbread said:


> NO NOO NOOOOOOOOO! Lol I was doing good until I saw this;,( I need a large oval key & blue RTT heart now!  Your stuff is so gorgeous!



Thank you so much


----------



## bagchicky

BlueLoula said:


> Hehehe i love them too



I want to get a mini bead bracelet next, yours is sooo cute!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Hehehe i love them too



Omg BlueLoula- I didn't think I would like it because I like chunky jewelry but it has become a fav!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

bagchicky said:
			
		

> I want to get a mini bead bracelet next, yours is sooo cute!



Aww thank you bagchicky! It's a fun piece to wear and looks cute alone or layered. You will not be disappointed when you get yours


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring



I tried them in the store a million time !!!!! But everytime i say next time lolol
I tried the mini bead withh rtt rose gold and the mini lock bracelet r/g and silver it looked good ! 

Will eventually buy one yayyyyy lol
And will let u know 

still in love with ur lock pendant hehehe


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I tried them in the store a million time !!!!! But everytime i say next time lolol
> I tried the mini bead withh rtt rose gold and the mini lock bracelet r/g and silver it looked good !
> 
> Will eventually buy one yayyyyy lol
> And will let u know
> 
> still in love with ur lock pendant hehehe



And I want the oval key like yours! Lol this addiction is fun!!! (what size is your key? I want the large one in the worst way!!!)


----------



## U618327

BlueLoula said:


> If u have the purseforum application its easy on the phone


How do you have the purseforum application or how do you add it to your phone?  I have an android.


----------



## U618327

BlueLoula said:


> If u have the purseforum application its easy on the phone


BlueLoula,
Sorry the previous message about the app on your phone was for you.


----------



## U618327

bagchicky said:


> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Bagchicky,
Is the charm bracelet too heavy with all of the charms hanging on it?  I am asking because someone on the forum earlier stated that they made them a charm bracelet but it gets very heavy sometimes.  I have a round charm silver link bracelet and I clipped on the tiffany notes heart because when I wear my tiffany notes set I can just use the same bracelet.  I was trying to decide if I would just let tiffany solder it on and get some more charms for the bracelet.  I love that charm that is a purse that tiffany sells.  Just wish the purse had tiffany written on it.


----------



## bagchicky

U618327 said:


> Bagchicky,
> Is the charm bracelet too heavy with all of the charms hanging on it?  I am asking because someone on the forum earlier stated that they made them a charm bracelet but it gets very heavy sometimes.  I have a round charm silver link bracelet and I clipped on the tiffany notes heart because when I wear my tiffany notes set I can just use the same bracelet.  I was trying to decide if I would just let tiffany solder it on and get some more charms for the bracelet.  I love that charm that is a purse that tiffany sells.  Just wish the purse had tiffany written on it.



I'll be honest, it is pretty heavy, but I wear it nearly every day and I don't really notice. I got them all soldered on coz a couple of them used to come undone on me. I love charm bracelets and there are so many charms to choose from. I think you should do it - the box charm is the heaviest, so if you are worried about weight pick the lighter ones. The tags and my bag charm weigh next to nothing. HTH


----------



## BlueLoula

U618327 said:
			
		

> How do you have the purseforum application or how do you add it to your phone?  I have an android.



Go to rhis link  

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.purseforum
Easy


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1866431
> 
> 
> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring


 
Looking fab! I am liking that ring, I am not sure I have tried that one on yet. 



bagchicky said:


> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


 Great collection! I have almost the same charm bracelet as you but my circle lock is class of 08.


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring



I am obssessed by ur lock pendant lolololol
I reserved the mini bead bracelet but no blue  
But i feel i neeeeedddd the lock badlyyyy lol
Me jealous a lot !!!! Lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring



By the way i have the same ring but never wear it !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg BlueLoula- I didn't think I would like it because I like chunky jewelry but it has become a fav!



Lolol amazing piece !!!!! 
Enjoy


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

Anybody has the pearl earings and rtt bracelet ?? Can u post modelling pics ?


----------



## alexandraG

I'm so excited, I had to show it


----------



## advokaitplm

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1867304


this is a super cute combo!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

alexandraG said:


> I'm so excited, I had to show it


 
Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

alexandraG said:
			
		

> I'm so excited, I had to show it



Awww...There is Nothing like that 1st piece of Tiffany! Congrats on your pretty bracelet-it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy! 

On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



Oh wow, that is really beautiful!!  It looks really nice with your wedding set!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Does anyone know how to post pictures with an iPhone? I already have the forums app, but I can't figure out how to post pics...


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to post pictures with an iPhone? I already have the forums app, but I can't figure out how to post pics...



If its the same as the iPad app, then go to top right of the screen and touch the little arrow and you should see "advanced". Once you touch that the options for attaching photos should be there.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> If its the same as the iPad app, then go to top right of the screen and touch the little arrow and you should see "advanced". Once you touch that the options for attaching photos should be there.



Actually it's "reply to thread" that you'll see 1st, then advanced! Lol sorry!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



OO it pairs perfect w/Your ring-it looks like Pure Royalty! That King knows how treat his Queen!!!!!! (Happy early b-day!)


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Actually it's "reply to thread" that you'll see 1st, then advanced! Lol sorry!



Thank you so much


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



swoooooooooooooooooooooooon S&B!!!! So classic and lovely! Please post pics of your collection, but warn us so we can have our fainting couches ready.


----------



## U618327

BlueLoula said:


> Go to rhis link
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.purseforum
> Easy


BlueLoula,
Thanks.


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



It looks very nice! Happy Early B-Day!


----------



## BlueLoula

U618327 said:
			
		

> BlueLoula,
> Thanks.



Anytime


----------



## little LV lover

Sharing a long overdue picture of my RG dove and YG EP heart (got them on my HI trip back in June).  Newest additions to my 'everyday' necklace collection.


----------



## BlueLoula

advokaitplm said:


> this is a super cute combo!



thank you


----------



## BlueLoula

little LV lover said:


> Sharing a long overdue picture of my RG dove and YG EP heart (got them on my HI trip back in June).  Newest additions to my 'everyday' necklace collection.



this is gold or silver ??


----------



## little LV lover

BlueLoula said:


> this is gold or silver ??



Hi Blue, the dove is rose gold and the heart is yellow gold.  I sold my silver EP heart set to help fund the yellow gold heart.


----------



## BlueLoula

little LV lover said:
			
		

> Hi Blue, the dove is rose gold and the heart is yellow gold.  I sold my silver EP heart set to help fund the yellow gold heart.



Congrats this is beautiful !!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

This is what I am wearing today, puffy hearts set with arrow toggle necklace and bracelet, ring and earrings  its retired and definitely one of my favorites


----------



## advokaitplm

Tiffanylady said:


> This is what I am wearing today, puffy hearts set with arrow toggle necklace and bracelet, ring and earrings  its retired and definitely one of my favorites


I love this set; they're statement pieces but not too over the top.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Oh wow, that is really beautiful!!  It looks really nice with your wedding set!



Thanks hun, I love your Cartier beauty!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

@PinkCornbread said:


> OO it pairs perfect w/Your ring-it looks like Pure Royalty! That King knows how treat his Queen!!!!!! (Happy early b-day!)



Thank you sweetie, you made me lol!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> swoooooooooooooooooooooooon S&B!!!! So classic and lovely! Please post pics of your collection, but warn us so we can have our fainting couches ready.



Aww you're so sweet, I will have to do that some day


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> It looks very nice! Happy Early B-Day!



Thank you very much, I much appreciate it!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks hun, I love your Cartier beauty!!!



thank you!!  makes me smile everyday


----------



## Tiffanylady

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> I love this set; they're statement pieces but not too over the top.



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

bagchicky said:
			
		

> Hello lovely tPF ladies
> I have been admiring all your Tiffany collections and I thought I would share mine:
> 
> RTT Heart Choker
> 
> RRT Heart Tag in medium & extra large on beaded chain
> 
> Charm bracelet - RRT heart tag, bag charm, RTT Heart Lock, Box Charm & Round Lock
> 
> Oval Key on Oval Link Chain
> 
> RRT Mini Heart Studs
> 
> Thanks for looking



Beautiful collection! Love all your pieces


----------



## Tiffanylady

alexandraG said:
			
		

> I'm so excited, I had to show it



It's beautiful! You never forget your first Tiffany piece!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



Stunning!!!!


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Took me several days but I've read through the entire thread!  

LOVE everyone's collections! 

My first piece was the Crown of Hearts pendant with diamond. I like the RTT pieces but they just weren't "me", so I waited a long time till a piece called to me. LOL! This one did since if you take out the "of" and the "e", you have my family's last name. 

I also own the graduated bead necklace, and the black enamel signature ring.

I will share pics later if anyone wants to see.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

oldfashionedgrl said:


> Took me several days but I've read through the entire thread!
> 
> LOVE everyone's collections!
> 
> My first piece was the Crown of Hearts pendant with diamond. I like the RTT pieces but they just weren't "me", so I waited a long time till a piece called to me. LOL! This one did since if you take out the "of" and the "e", you have my family's last name.
> 
> I also own the graduated bead necklace, and the black enamel signature ring.
> 
> I will share pics later if anyone wants to see.


 
I would like to see!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone!!! I thought of adding a pic of my newest Tiffany & Co piece, DH surprised me with the 18k rose gold Metro band to go with my set. He said it was going to be a part of my bday gifts from him but he decided to surprise me with one gift before my actual bday!!! I love this guy!
> 
> On to the pics, you can't see that it is rose gold that well in the pics (in person its a lot more noticeable) but it is the first one on the bottom of the stack.



What brands are your other rings?


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Does anyone own the metropolis ring for themselves? Was it only a man's ring or did it come in a women's style as well? Also does anyone have a oxidized silver mesh ring that is "solid" vs. the high luster "chain" one? Do you like it? Thanks! Have to go do the kid thing, but I will try to take some pics later and post my little "family picture.


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would like to see!!!



Thanks! I will post a bit later...you don't know anything about the rings I asked about above ^^ do you?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Tiffanylady said:


> Stunning!!!!



Thanks hun, lovely avatar btw!




Myrkur said:


> What brands are your other rings?



They are all from Tiffany & Co, my ering is the Soleste and the other two bands are from the Metro line in white gold & diamonds, so they match the new rose gold Metro band DH just gave me.


----------



## grace04

little LV lover said:


> Sharing a long overdue picture of my RG dove and YG EP heart (got them on my HI trip back in June). Newest additions to my 'everyday' necklace collection. [/]
> 
> I love both these pieces, thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1866431
> 
> 
> I love my mini bead bracelet & wide ring


Very nice!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Very nice!



Thank you EBMIC!


----------



## Myrkur

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thanks hun, lovely avatar btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all from Tiffany & Co, my ering is the Soleste and the other two bands are from the Metro line in white gold & diamonds, so they match the new rose gold Metro band DH just gave me.



Oh I thought so, I always thought the metro bands would look extremely thin IRL and you won't really notice them, but they really pop out!


----------



## ma cherie amour

Hello there! I'm new to the forums and having been absolutely enthralled with this thread, so many beautiful pieces- some I didn't even know I wanted before haha! Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had the Rubedo ring and how it's worn for them overtime. It's been on my 'wish list' and I just noticed that it says it's only available in 2012 so I'm thinking I have to swoop one up before the end of the year. Unfortunately, my closest  Tiffany's is 5 hours away  so it looks like I'm going to have to order online. Does anyone know if it runs true to size?


----------



## faintlymacabre

ma cherie amour said:


> Hello there! I'm new to the forums and having been absolutely enthralled with this thread, so many beautiful pieces- some I didn't even know I wanted before haha! Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had the Rubedo ring and how it's worn for them overtime. It's been on my 'wish list' and I just noticed that it says it's only available in 2012 so I'm thinking I have to swoop one up before the end of the year. Unfortunately, my closest  Tiffany's is 5 hours away  so it looks like I'm going to have to order online. Does anyone know if it runs true to size?



I got my ring back in March.  So far, it hasn't tarnished or changed colours or anything strange.  It's definitely TTS (at least for the medium thickness one).  I guess you might need to size up a little for the really thick one, but I haven't tried it on.

I don't think they'll disappear after this year.  Just the "Tiffany" signature on them will not be present on any pieces after 2012.  

Here it is:


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hello ladies! Today I am stacking my somerset bangle with the Venetian link and starfish with aqua bracelet


----------



## Tiffanylady

ma cherie amour said:
			
		

> Hello there! I'm new to the forums and having been absolutely enthralled with this thread, so many beautiful pieces- some I didn't even know I wanted before haha! Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had the Rubedo ring and how it's worn for them overtime. It's been on my 'wish list' and I just noticed that it says it's only available in 2012 so I'm thinking I have to swoop one up before the end of the year. Unfortunately, my closest  Tiffany's is 5 hours away  so it looks like I'm going to have to order online. Does anyone know if it runs true to size?



Welcome to the forum


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! Today I am stacking my somerset bangle with the Venetian link and starfish with aqua bracelet



U rock tiffanylady !! 
I love it!


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I got my ring back in March.  So far, it hasn't tarnished or changed colours or anything strange.  It's definitely TTS (at least for the medium thickness one).  I guess you might need to size up a little for the really thick one, but I haven't tried it on.
> 
> I don't think they'll disappear after this year.  Just the "Tiffany" signature on them will not be present on any pieces after 2012.
> 
> Here it is:



Do u thk rubedo is a must have from tiffany ??


----------



## ma cherie amour

faintlymacabre said:


> I got my ring back in March.  So far, it hasn't tarnished or changed colours or anything strange.  It's definitely TTS (at least for the medium thickness one).  I guess you might need to size up a little for the really thick one, but I haven't tried it on.
> 
> I don't think they'll disappear after this year.  Just the "Tiffany" signature on them will not be present on any pieces after 2012.
> 
> Here it is:




Thanks for the response! I've been trying to wade through some of the different threads trying to find info on them. Just out of curiosity when you got yours did it come in just the pouch or were you given a ring box as well? I know there has been some debate whether the rubedo line was going to come in the other boxes. I've seen some pictures where it appeared that people did received ring boxes with them and wondered if that was standard or probably something they asked the SA for.


----------



## ma cherie amour

Tiffanylady said:


> Welcome to the forum




Thanks! I've actually been "stalking" the forum for some time just looking at pics but I figured I might as well sign up (which might only make my addiction worse lol)


----------



## faintlymacabre

ma cherie amour said:


> Thanks for the response! I've been trying to wade through some of the different threads trying to find info on them. Just out of curiosity when you got yours did it come in just the pouch or were you given a ring box as well? I know there has been some debate whether the rubedo line was going to come in the other boxes. I've seen some pictures where it appeared that people did received ring boxes with them and wondered if that was standard or probably something they asked the SA for.



I only got the pouch and the typical blue cardboard box...  No suede box for me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> Do u thk rubedo is a must have from tiffany ??



Not really.  Only if you really like the pieces themselves, or love the colour.  I am a big rose gold nut and just adored the colour of Rubedo, so I bought the ring to give it a go.  I don't think I will be buying a second, just because I'd prefer to go for 18k going forward.    I just bought a rose gold DBTY bracelet and the mini bow necklace!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! Today I am stacking my somerset bangle with the Venetian link and starfish with aqua bracelet



This is a really pretty & unique stack. I LOVE IT! *HIGH 5!*


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Not really.  Only if you really like the pieces themselves, or love the colour.  I am a big rose gold nut and just adored the colour of Rubedo, so I bought the ring to give it a go.  I don't think I will be buying a second, just because I'd prefer to go for 18k going forward.    I just bought a rose gold DBTY bracelet and the mini bow necklace!



Ohhh congrats !!! 
Can u post modeling for the bow i wanted the silver but everybody telling me to go gold can i see ???


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> Ohhh congrats !!!
> Can u post modeling for the bow i wanted the silver but everybody telling me to go gold can i see ???



I don't have it in my hands yet!    But I will post when I get it.


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I don't have it in my hands yet!    But I will post when I get it.



Cant wait !!!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hello ladies! Today I am stacking my somerset bangle with the Venetian link and starfish with aqua bracelet


Very pretty!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U rock tiffanylady !!
> I love it!



Thanks hon! I looooove your pieces too


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> This is a really pretty & unique stack. I LOVE IT! *HIGH 5!*



Thanks


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## dancingtiffany

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! Today I am stacking my somerset bangle with the Venetian link and starfish with aqua bracelet



The starfish charm is so pretty esp with the aqua stone in the middle!  I love it! The YG starfish pendant was one of my choices for my first piece, but it's not available here.


----------



## Tiffanylady

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> The starfish charm is so pretty esp with the aqua stone in the middle!  I love it! The YG starfish pendant was one of my choices for my first piece, but it's not available here.



Thank you! I love it too! It was a gift and one of my favorites


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hello Tiffany ladies! After work, changing into something more comfy, here is my stainless steel stretchable heart bangle and my Elsa Peretti letter k (for Kelly).


----------



## Aussiegal

Tiffanylady said:


> Hello Tiffany ladies! After work, changing into something more comfy, here is my stainless steel stretchable heart bangle and my Elsa Peretti letter k (for Kelly).


stainless steel?? nooo this is 925 silver. i have the matching ring


----------



## Tiffanylady

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> stainless steel?? nooo this is 925 silver. i have the matching ring



Hi Aussiegal, this bracelet is actually steel, not silver. Tiffany does have a matching ring that is silver, but the stretch bracelet is steel. Maybe because it stretches?


----------



## Aussiegal

ohhh really?? i thought they were all made in silver..oops my mistake


----------



## Tiffanylady

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> ohhh really?? i thought they were all made in silver..oops my mistake



No problem  as far a I know this was the only steel bracelet made. It is pretty rare nowadays. I looked for them on eBay and there's only a handful for sale. I love it, it's not heavy and it stretches really nicely


----------



## affairoftheart

Here is my little sterling silver collection. 

P.S. Pardon the poor lighting and photography.

My first Tiffany piece - Elsa Peretti Open Heart bracelet. First gift from my DH. 







Butterfly charm. I'm a fan of butterflies. 






Tiffany 1837 Band Ring. My favorite everyday ring. Very durable piece.






Return to Tiffany Mini Double Heart Tag pendant.






Envelope charm and chain. My favorite charm.






Lastly, my e-ring.


----------



## Tiffanylady

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Here is my little sterling silver collection.
> 
> P.S. Pardon the poor lighting and photography.
> 
> My first Tiffany piece - Elsa Peretti Open Heart bracelet. First gift from my DH.
> 
> Butterfly charm. I'm a fan of butterflies.
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Band Ring. My favorite everyday ring. Very durable piece.
> 
> Return to Tiffany Mini Double Heart Tag pendant.
> 
> Envelope charm and chain. My favorite charm.
> 
> Lastly, my e-ring.



Looooooove your pieces, specially the envelope charm! And your e-ring is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## LVoeletters

^^lovely collection!


I am in need of a good ring, but I'm too distracted by the necklaces, bracelets and earrings!


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you ladies think of the bead ring?? Worth the price? Originally I fell in love with the VCA perlee rings but it seemed to be so much for such a thin piece.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the bead ring?? Worth the price? Originally I fell in love with the VCA perlee rings but it seemed to be so much for such a thin piece.



I loved it !!!!!!
Very cute and different from everythg else !! 
Nice if u match with bracelet ...... 
I tried the rose gold didnt like the color on my hand !! Gold out of stock !!


----------



## akimoto

affairoftheart said:


> Here is my little sterling silver collection.
> 
> P.S. Pardon the poor lighting and photography.
> 
> My first Tiffany piece - Elsa Peretti Open Heart bracelet. First gift from my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly charm. I'm a fan of butterflies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Band Ring. My favorite everyday ring. Very durable piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return to Tiffany Mini Double Heart Tag pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envelope charm and chain. My favorite charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, my e-ring.



Classic pieces, love them! Can I ask what the specs are for your engagement ring?


----------



## Foxysnob

Hi Everyone, I've finally read the whole thread and I'm loving all of your Tiffany's. I will post photos of my collection soon!
I have been wearing my Elsa Peretti Teardrop pendant so much recently that my other stuff has been sadly neglected!
It's the older style with the small loop linking the pendant to the chain, I also have the newer version where the chain is directly through the pendant but I prefer the older design!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Aussiegal said:


> stainless steel?? nooo this is 925 silver. i have the matching ring


 

The bracelet is in stainless and the ring is all sterling.


----------



## affairoftheart

Tiffanylady said:


> Looooooove your pieces, specially the envelope charm! And your e-ring is stunning! Congratulations!



Thank you! I love the envelope charm too. 



akimoto said:


> Classic pieces, love them! Can I ask what the specs are for your engagement ring?



It is a 1.24CT G/VS2.  I'm hoping to upgrade to the Novo setting and maybe, a better specs.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi Ladies! Today I am wearing the Venetian link necklace with the titanium 1837 pendant (which came on a rubber necklace that I don't like), Elsa Peretti tear drop dangling earrings, Venetian link and tear drop bracelets, and for right hand rings the knot ring and the Frank Gehry Fold ring (my only pinky ring).


----------



## ma cherie amour

I can't start new threads yet so I decided to post this here where I know all the Tiffy lovers are. Soooo yesterday whilst checking out yesterday at COSTCO, I glanced over my shoulder and there sitting in the optic center case was our favorite blue boxes.  Seriously, Costco is selling tiffany sunglasses? I hastily handed my bfs jacket that I was holding back to him and said "oh baby, I'll be right back I just saw my favorite color" lol He was a little perplexed until he saw what I was be-lining for. Sooo there were three different styles similar to the links posted below. However they were all different colors and mostly not very cute unfortunately. I've heard before that when costco carries premier brands that the merchandise isn't usually up to the same par as the merchandise that would be found at the retailer itself or in a department store. Even when I looked at their display, one of the pairs was already missing some of the crystals. I mean I got my T&Co sunglasses from lens crafters instead of going to Tiffanys- but they were the exact same ones that were in both stores and I got a pretty amazing deal on them.  I'm just not really sure how I feel about costco carrying T&Co products? What do you ladies think? 
*Also I can't remember the pricing and they're not listed on costco's website

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26303672&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+3-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28175086&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+3-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26545609&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+5-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Tiffanylady

ma cherie amour said:
			
		

> I can't start new threads yet so I decided to post this here where I know all the Tiffy lovers are. Soooo yesterday whilst checking out yesterday at COSTCO, I glanced over my shoulder and there sitting in the optic center case was our favorite blue boxes.  Seriously, Costco is selling tiffany sunglasses? I hastily handed my bfs jacket that I was holding back to him and said "oh baby, I'll be right back I just saw my favorite color" lol He was a little perplexed until he saw what I was be-lining for. Sooo there were three different styles similar to the links posted below. However they were all different colors and mostly not very cute unfortunately. I've heard before that when costco carries premier brands that the merchandise isn't usually up to the same par as the merchandise that would be found at the retailer itself or in a department store. Even when I looked at their display, one of the pairs was already missing some of the crystals. I mean I got my T&Co sunglasses from lens crafters instead of going to Tiffanys- but they were the exact same ones that were in both stores and I got a pretty amazing deal on them.  I'm just not really sure how I feel about costco carrying T&Co products? What do you ladies think?
> *Also I can't remember the pricing and they're not listed on costco's website
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26303672&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+3-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28175086&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+3-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26545609&mcat=148212&cid=476276&search_params=s+2-p+5-c+476276-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I personally wouldn't mind, I looooove a good deal! I wish I had a Costco around here


----------



## akimoto

affairoftheart said:


> It is a 1.24CT G/VS2.  I'm hoping to upgrade to the Novo setting and maybe, a better specs.



As pretty as the Novo is, why do you want to change? Don't you like your 6 prong anymore?  I think your specs are really good, what specs are you after? Does Tiffany in Singapore allow for upgrades? Apparently in Australia we need to upgrade to twice the size, not price.


----------



## glaucophane

Just bought a Loving Heart band ring... :greengrin:


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> I loved it !!!!!!
> Very cute and different from everythg else !!
> Nice if u match with bracelet ......
> I tried the rose gold didnt like the color on my hand !! Gold out of stock !!



See thats what I'm not sure of... like which metal I would want. I wanted RG and WG like the VCA offering... but Tiffany pink gold blends into my skin instead of popping... so IDK! -______- 

I agree, I'm DYING for the gold bead bracelet!!!! But I keep getting side tracked!  I've wanted one since I've wanted my VCA bracelet, I feel like the combo of the beads and the bracelet compliment each other so beautifully. But If my bee necklace is white gold and yellow gold, my vca is yellow gold, and my love bangle would be rose gold, IDK what the ring should/would match!

This purchase won't be for a long while anyway, because I first wanted to get this diamond evil eye bracelet from etsy!


----------



## affairoftheart

akimoto said:


> As pretty as the Novo is, why do you want to change? Don't you like your 6 prong anymore?  I think your specs are really good, what specs are you after? Does Tiffany in Singapore allow for upgrades? Apparently in Australia we need to upgrade to twice the size, not price.



Oh no no. I love my 6 prong. Pardon me. My diamond knowledge is minimum.  What I meant was I wanted to change the band of the ring (is it even called band?) to diamonds like the Novo instead of the plain band. I haven't enquire if it is possible.

Actually, I'm not looking to upgrade to a bigger carat (yet). My fingers are small and this size already looks huge on me.


----------



## affairoftheart

glaucophane said:


> Just bought a Loving Heart band ring... :greengrin:



Ah. I'm in love!  Congrats!


----------



## Nutcracker

glaucophane said:


> Just bought a Loving Heart band ring... :greengrin:


Beautiful! And that's why we need modeling pics: I didn't particularly like this ring, but it looks amazing on your hand! My first thoughts were: _ohmygod! ohmygod! I want it too!! _Congrats!


----------



## axewoman

Oldie but Goldie - Victoria with Sapphires:


----------



## LVoeletters

axewoman said:


> Oldie but Goldie - Victoria with Sapphires:



.......I ......am......SO......freaking......JEALOUS!


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, I love that ring! Have they discontinued this ring?


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> .......I ......am......SO......freaking......JEALOUS!



Omg !!!! Meeee toooo beautifulllll lol


----------



## faintlymacabre

axewoman said:


> Oldie but Goldie - Victoria with Sapphires:



LOVE this!!!  I wish they would bring back this particular ring design.


----------



## Candice0985

the victoria line looks amazing in a bezelled setting! the tennis bracelet would be amazing in a bezelled setting!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

axewoman said:


> Oldie but Goldie - Victoria with Sapphires:


 
Beautiful ring!  I love the bezel set Victoria Collection.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> Oldie but Goldie - Victoria with Sapphires:



Wow I love this version, I wish they still offered it! The blue sapphire is lovely!!!


----------



## merekat703

My new sunglasses I found at the Sunglass Hut outlet!
 and my Notes disc necklace.


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My new sunglasses I found at the Sunglass Hut outlet!
> and my Notes disc necklace.



Ur necklace is on 16" chain ?? I really love it ! 
Congrats for the sunglasses amazingggggg


----------



## BlueLoula

Today going to Tiffany !!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can't wait to hear if you pick anything up 



BlueLoula said:


> Today going to Tiffany !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear if you pick anything up



Well well i just pick up a chain 24" for my daisy key thats all !!  lol
But i love it  i only have beaded chain happy with the oval link it change the look !!


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> Ur necklace is on 16" chain ?? I really love it !
> Congrats for the sunglasses amazingggggg


 Yes it is 16".


----------



## BlueLoula

Now am so happy with chain i bought !! I layered my diamond wg key with the oval key silver and the daisy key it looks cute i love this look !!!! But was wondering what bracelet i should match with  the keys !!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Now am so happy with chain i bought !! I layered my diamond wg key with the oval key silver and the daisy key it looks cute i love this look !!!! But was wondering what bracelet i should match with  the keys !!!!








Here is the pic i forgot it


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1873937
> 
> 
> Here is the pic i forgot it



Love how you layered your necklaces!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here is the pic i forgot it



Yay You got your long chain!!!!!!! It looks perfect!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yay You got your long chain!!!!!!! It looks perfect!



Thank uuuuu  i loved it


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Thank uuuuu  i loved it



How funny I also have the daisy key and received the oval key (but ended up giving it to my ex's little sister >.<  can you post a close up of your fleur de Lis key??? That and the gold clover key are my faves, for some reason I never took the plunge on the key but it was always number one on my Tiffany wish list! How often do you wear it?


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> How funny I also have the daisy key and received the oval key (but ended up giving it to my ex's little sister >.<  can you post a close up of your fleur de Lis key??? That and the gold clover key are my faves, for some reason I never took the plunge on the key but it was always number one on my Tiffany wish list! How often do you wear it?



Yes Ill post pics  
I love key and i love layering them i used to layer 2 but yesterday i bought the chain and voila ! Lol 
And i wear them very often  i sleep with rhem on !! Lolol i dont like to remove jewelery lolol 

And the daisy key is amazing dont sell it take it back to tiffany and show them and tell them to clean it for u . 
I know u into gold but the silver is a different look personaly i mix the key !! Platinum/ silver/ diamond i like the combo 
Xoxo


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is the pic


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> Yes Ill post pics
> I love key and i love layering them i used to layer 2 but yesterday i bought the chain and voila ! Lol
> And i wear them very often  i sleep with rhem on !! Lolol i dont like to remove jewelery lolol
> 
> And the daisy key is amazing dont sell it take it back to tiffany and show them and tell them to clean it for u .
> I know u into gold but the silver is a different look personaly i mix the key !! Platinum/ silver/ diamond i like the combo
> Xoxo



I paid tiffany to clean it 3 times this summer  I've given up on trying to fix the color, I ended up spending 120+ dollars... that could have gone to a little charm or something!  Looking forward to your pics!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I paid tiffany to clean it 3 times this summer  I've given up on trying to fix the color, I ended up spending 120+ dollars... that could have gone to a little charm or something!  Looking forward to your pics!!!!



I posted the pic  
When u receive it tell them u want to compare with one in the store ... Show them the difference .. This is what i do ! And did for the daisy .. Its was grey !! And they rook it back i wasnt charge cuz i was unhappy when the key .


----------



## Aussiegal

ooohhhh...love all your necklaces BlueLoula!


----------



## BlueLoula

Blueloula in trouble lol
Everytime i decide to buy smthg i ended up with something else lolololo
Ahhhh Tiffany !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> ooohhhh...love all your necklaces BlueLoula!



Thank you


----------



## Foxysnob

Here is my collection, the Opal is on a Tiffany's rose gold chain but is actually a vintage stone that I had reset as a pendant!


----------



## affairoftheart

*Foxysnob*, I love your collection!


----------



## BlueLoula

Foxysnob said:
			
		

> Here is my collection, the Opal is on a Tiffany's rose gold chain but is actually a vintage stone that I had reset as a pendant!



Love love


----------



## affairoftheart

Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.

While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up) 

The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:











Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.

P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.


----------



## BlueLoula

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.



Congrats !!!! Hope it made ur day lolol
I love it i tried it many time . 
Enjoy !!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.



It's gorgeous! T&Co always cheers me up as well


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Foxysnob said:
			
		

> Here is my collection, the Opal is on a Tiffany's rose gold chain but is actually a vintage stone that I had reset as a pendant!



What a Beautiful collection-I love all of your necklaces.


----------



## affairoftheart

BlueLoula said:


> Congrats !!!! Hope it made ur day lolol
> I love it i tried it many time .
> Enjoy !!!



Thank you! Heh. You should get it. It is so pretty. 



@PinkCornbread said:


> It's gorgeous! T&Co always cheers me up as well



Thank you! I know, right. The little blue box's magic.


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yay You got your long chain!!!!!!! It looks perfect!



And am so happyyyy about it lol
I loved it ! Thank you for sharing pics !! I bought it because of u lolol 
Would love to see another pic of the lock pendant hehehehe


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here is the pic i forgot it



Stunning! Love the look!


----------



## Foxysnob

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Foxysnob, I love your collection!



Thanks! I love it too, hoping to add to it soon!


----------



## Foxysnob

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Love love



Thanks BlueLoula, loving your stuff too!


----------



## Foxysnob

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> What a Beautiful collection-I love all of your necklaces.



Thanks, I need to add some rings and bracelets too! Also some rosegold, I love it!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> And am so happyyyy about it lol
> I loved it ! Thank you for sharing pics !! I bought it because of u lolol
> Would love to see another pic of the lock pendant hehehehe



LOLOLLLL! I think I may have found someone who loves Tiffany as much as me!  I will post pics just for you in a few


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> LOLOLLLL! I think I may have found someone who loves Tiffany as much as me!  I will post pics just for you in a few



Waiting waiting lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share !!!!


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> Wanted to share !!!!
> View attachment 1876875


 just fab!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

hi everyone i want to share too


for now i got all my things together ...in their boxes lol hopefully tomorrow i'll have time to take them all out and share  right now the baby wont let me  :-/


----------



## BabyBlue111411




----------



## BabyBlue111411

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share !!!!



wow! love it all!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Cant wait !!


----------



## ririan

Amazing! I cant wait to see all the goodies inside those boxes!!!!!


----------



## affairoftheart

BabyBlue111411 said:


> View attachment 1877218



Wow. I can't wait!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share !!!!




GOOD LORD HAVE MERCY! You 2 "Blue" girls are killing me! BabyBlue111411 I can't wait to see your T&Co treasures & BlueLoula those modeling pics are Soooo inspiring! LOOOVVVE IT!


----------



## Tiffanylady

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.



Nothing like jewelry to make it all better! I love this ring! I have my eyes on one for a while, does it run true to size?


----------



## Tiffanylady

Foxysnob said:
			
		

> Here is my collection, the Opal is on a Tiffany's rose gold chain but is actually a vintage stone that I had reset as a pendant!



Beautiful collection! Love your pieces!


----------



## Tiffanylady

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I paid tiffany to clean it 3 times this summer  I've given up on trying to fix the color, I ended up spending 120+ dollars... that could have gone to a little charm or something!  Looking forward to your pics!!!!



When I had my collection cleaned a couples pieces came out wrong, I talked to them and they sent the pieces to New York to be polished free of charge. Tiffany's has the best customer service I have ever dealt with!! All they want is for you to be happy, I am positive that if you call customer service they will make it right. They told me that if they could not fix the pieces that were going to replace them  give it a try


----------



## ririan

I love this ring!! so stylish! 




affairoftheart said:


> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.


----------



## affairoftheart

Tiffanylady said:


> Nothing like jewelry to make it all better! I love this ring! I have my eyes on one for a while, does it run true to size?



You should get it. It is so pretty.  My e-ring is size 5.5 and it fits with slight allowance. This is size 5 and it fits without allowance.


----------



## affairoftheart

ririan said:


> I love this ring!! so stylish!



Thank you!


----------



## karo

affairoftheart said:
			
		

> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.



What a gorgeous ring! It looks gorgeous on your finger. I guess I know what's next on my wishlist 
Congrats!


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> When I had my collection cleaned a couples pieces came out wrong, I talked to them and they sent the pieces to New York to be polished free of charge. Tiffany's has the best customer service I have ever dealt with!! All they want is for you to be happy, I am positive that if you call customer service they will make it right. They told me that if they could not fix the pieces that were going to replace them  give it a try


 I totally agree! I just placed a phone order and the SA had to put me on hold 3 times and she felt bad that she offered me free shipping!


----------



## merekat703

Foxysnob said:


> Here is my collection, the Opal is on a Tiffany's rose gold chain but is actually a vintage stone that I had reset as a pendant!


 Love your collection! Nice classic pieces!


affairoftheart said:


> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.


 Soo pretty!


----------



## BlueLoula

Whats inside ?? Yayyyyyy on my way home will post pics


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Whats inside ?? Yayyyyyy on my way home will post pics



I'm not sure if this excitement is healthy or even normal! Lol Hurry!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this excitement is healthy or even normal! Lol Hurry!



U should knowwwwwwwwwww Lol


----------



## BlueLoula

Yayyy and here it is  




I present the medium emblem lock lololol i love it and here is my layering !!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yayyy and here it is
> 
> I present the medium emblem lock lololol i love it and here is my layering !!!!



OMG BLUELOULA!!!!!I AM SO LOVING THIS LOOK-its scary how we have the exact same taste! You wear it beautifully!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> OMG BLUELOULA!!!!!I AM SO LOVING THIS LOOK-its scary how we have the exact same taste! You wear it beautifully!!!!



Yesssss lolol really scary !!!!! 
Thank youuuu  
U should get the key


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yesssss lolol really scary !!!!!
> Thank youuuu
> U should get the key



Your absolutely right! I should get the key! I can't wait to try the layering look with it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Frank Ghery orchid large pendant


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Frank Ghery orchid large pendant



To me this is So elegant and classy. I really like it!


----------



## Myrkur

affairoftheart said:


> Today, I was supposed to pick up my necklace that I sent for cleaning from Tiffany in the afternoon but work was too busy for me to get away. I only reached Tiffany at 8+ pm, totally exhausted, drained and upset from work.
> 
> While my SA was retrieving my necklace, I wandered around and around... (In light to cheer myself up)
> 
> The next thing I remember, I left Tiffany with a Somerset ring. :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total excuse to cheer myself up! Heh.
> 
> P.S. I have no idea why my finger looks distorted in the second photo.


Ohhh FINALLY!! I've been looking for someone who has this ring in person. I couldn't find a photo of someone wearing it anywhere!! It's a lot less 'chunkier' as I expected it would be, it's really pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

BabyBlue111411 said:


> View attachment 1877218



 omg !! open


----------



## BlueLoula

Tomorow will try to post my entire collection


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Tomorow will try to post my entire collection



Can't wait!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Wore this yesterday. I really like this piece, I wasn't sure about it but I am happy with it. This is the Rubedo medium 1837 interlocking circles pendant. I tried on the small, which I felt was to small and the ultra large is really big but the medium was the perfect size for me.


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> To me this is So elegant and classy. I really like it!



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> Wore this yesterday. I really like this piece, I wasn't sure about it but I am happy with it. This is the Rubedo medium 1837 interlocking circles pendant. I tried on the small, which I felt was to small and the ultra large is really big but the medium was the perfect size for me.



It's so beautiful! I love the look


----------



## Tiffanylady

Just got my 10mm bead and heart clasp bracelets back from being polished


----------



## msspooky09

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Frank Ghery orchid large pendant



Love this! I have the smaller size from when it first came out and I wear it often...it's just so elegant and classy! That large size looks great on you!


----------



## Aussiegal

Tiffanylady said:


> Just got my 10mm bead and heart clasp bracelets back from being polished


Im in love


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Just got my 10mm bead and heart clasp bracelets back from being polished


Love this look!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!

















The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.






I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.


----------



## EBMIC

faintlymacabre said:


> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.


Beautiful!!


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.




You're killin me!  I want literally all the bracelets you have I these pictures!  I even once owned the RG DBTY but I lost it . I also had it shortened and I think it might have broken at one of the solder points from the repair so please look yours over very carefully.  It still makes me sad to be missing it.  

You may have just convinced me to get the 8mm bead bracelet as well.  It's my birthday this month and I'm havin trouble deciding.  I also kinda want the RG bow necklace.


----------



## faintlymacabre

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> You're killin me!  I want literally all the bracelets you have I these pictures!  I even once owned the RG DBTY but I lost it . I also had it shortened and I think it might have broken at one of the solder points from the repair so please look yours over very carefully.  It still makes me sad to be missing it.
> 
> You may have just convinced me to get the 8mm bead bracelet as well.  It's my birthday this month and I'm havin trouble deciding.  I also kinda want the RG bow necklace.



Thanks for the warning about the solder points!  It's awful that yours broke on you.    Do you think you will replace it?

I think we are Tiffany kindred spirits.  I have the rose gold mini bow coming!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

faintlymacabre said:


> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.



LOVELY!!!  and your pictures are nice too!!  congrats on your new bead bracelet


----------



## merekat703

Beautiful! Love your Love bangle too!


faintlymacabre said:


> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long! Blah. I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me. This size is perfect!! Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.


 Love the somerset!! I have the ring and never really thought about the bracelet, but its amazing! Love the whole stack!


Tiffanylady said:


> Just got my 10mm bead and heart clasp bracelets back from being polished


 Beautiful artsy necklace! I love it!


sadiesthegirl said:


> Wore this yesterday. I really like this piece, I wasn't sure about it but I am happy with it. This is the Rubedo medium 1837 interlocking circles pendant. I tried on the small, which I felt was to small and the ultra large is really big but the medium was the perfect size for me.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family


----------



## Tiffanylady

Merekat703, EBMIC, Aussiegal, msspooky09
Thank you! I loooove this combination! I like mixing and matching! The somerset collection is one of my very favorites! I have the necklace and the hoop earrings in my wish list.... The necklace in particular is stunning! I have seen it before and it is just amazing!

Balenciaga PlaneT,
Your new bracelets are beautiful! The yellow gold is stunning with your skin tone! Way to go, girly!


----------



## LVoeletters

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.



SO classy! I love the DBTY and the love bangle combination!!!! I want to do that too but I'm still in that I'm scared to layer and scratch phase lol


----------



## dancingtiffany

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family



OMG!  You have a Tiffany Haven in your drawers.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family



WOWWWWWWW YOU really are the "Tiffany Lady".......I am in awe of your collection and Love how organized you are! Lol your my idol!


----------



## ririan

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family



i am SPEECHLESS!!!!!


----------



## affairoftheart

karo said:


> What a gorgeous ring! It looks gorgeous on your finger. I guess I know what's next on my wishlist
> Congrats!


 
Thank you!



Myrkur said:


> Ohhh FINALLY!! I've been looking for someone who has this ring in person. I couldn't find a photo of someone wearing it anywhere!! It's a lot less 'chunkier' as I expected it would be, it's really pretty!


 
Yes, it is so pretty.  It is not chunky at all IMO.  You should get it.


----------



## affairoftheart

tiffanylady said:


> hi ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but i was not wearing them as often as i wanted because of the hassle! Now i have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family


 
i love your collection!


----------



## faintlymacabre

LVoeletters said:


> SO classy! I love the DBTY and the love bangle combination!!!! I want to do that too but I'm still in that I'm scared to layer and scratch phase lol



I am too still and I got my cuff in MARCH!  The DBTY seems to slip underneath the Love, so if it only scratches the inside, I suppose that is acceptable...  Haha.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family



Hot damn!!  That is a COLLECTION.  It's awesome and so well-organized!


----------



## Aussiegal

faintlymacabre said:


> Went to the store today to finally pick up my DBTY bracelet as it needed to be resized... and I came home with something else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I STILL think it's too long!  Blah.  I'll just connect it to the jump ring on the other side of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in and got the 8mm bead bracelet because the 10mm are too large on me.  This size is perfect!!  Lets see if I can get used to the heart tag.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...that beaded heart tag bracelet is divine!!


----------



## Kissmark

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family



Omg....amazing collection!
And where did you get your chest? The size is perfect!


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...that beaded heart tag bracelet is divine!!



I was surprise the dbty doesnt come in a black box ??? Gold ???


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlueLoula said:


> I was surprise the dbty doesnt come in a black box ??? Gold ???



I didn't get a black box for my rose gold bean necklace either.    I wonder what the price limit is.


----------



## BlueLoula

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> I didn't get a black box for my rose gold bean necklace either.    I wonder what the price limit is.



Ohhhhh next time u should ask gold must be in black boxes !!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Kissmark said:
			
		

> Omg....amazing collection!
> And where did you get your chest? The size is perfect!



Thank you, Kissmark! The jewelry drawers are part of my dresser! I loooove it because then I don't have to have a separate jewelry chest


----------



## Tiffanylady

Pinkcornbread, dancingtiffany, ririan, affairoftheart, and faintlymacabre,

Thank you so much! I am a little obsessed! I tell my husband it way   cheaper than therapy and it makes me sooooo happy lol! He apparently agrees haha


----------



## AntiqueShopper

faintlymacabre said:


> I didn't get a black box for my rose gold bean necklace either.  I wonder what the price limit is.


 


BlueLoula said:


> Ohhhhh next time u should ask gold must be in black boxes !!!!


 
I know there must be a limit for the navy blue suade boxes (I do not know what it is however).  I would imagine pieces over the $1000 mark would have the higher end boxes.


----------



## lolakitten

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> I know there must be a limit for the navy blue suade boxes (I do not know what it is however).  I would imagine pieces over the $1000 mark would have the higher end boxes.



Yup over $1k, however I asked when I got my DBTY bracelet & my gold twisted bow earrings for the sueded box & they gave it to me


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> I didn't get a black box for my rose gold bean necklace either.    I wonder what the price limit is.


I got my yg dbty necklace in a black box but my platinum, yg and rg bracelets all came in blue boxes....and my platinum was more expensive then the yg necklace!


----------



## dancingtiffany

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> I know there must be a limit for the navy blue suade boxes (I do not know what it is however).  I would imagine pieces over the $1000 mark would have the higher end boxes.



Hi! My pieces are less than $1k. I bought my YG Filigree ($525 website price) at roughly $720 (converted) and my YG Tiffany Notes Ring ($550 website price) at approximately $850 (converted) but I still got the blue suede boxes  I thought they gave these blue suede boxes for gold pieces because I didn't get that for my SS ones  Weird. I wonder how they decide which ones to put in blue suede.


----------



## ririan

I got the suede box for both my RG dbty and diamond bow necklace ... I thought tiffany gives suede boxes for anything YG/RG/WG/Platinum and the pouch for anything sterling silver?


----------



## BPC

lolakitten said:


> Yup over $1k, however I asked when I got my DBTY bracelet & my gold twisted bow earrings for the sueded box & they gave it to me



I think it may depend on the store.
The Wall St. location where I shop gave my hubby the suede box when he purchased my mini lock with chain. I believe it was something like $600-700.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Yayyy and here it is
> 
> View attachment 1878157
> 
> 
> I present the medium emblem lock lololol i love it and here is my layering !!!!



Congrats!! Love!!!


----------



## merekat703

I haven't worn my charm bracelet in a long time so I thought I would bring it out to wear with my sommerset ring and I am often to lazy to rebox my jewelry after wearing so this is how I store it. Its like a shadow box, the glass lid opens.
I also got my new 175 anni charm today!


----------



## Tiffanylady

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I haven't worn my charm bracelet in a long time so I thought I would bring it out to wear with my sommerset ring and I am often to lazy to rebox my jewelry after wearing so this is how I store it. Its like a shadow box, the glass lid opens.
> I also got my new 175 anni charm today!



I loooove your charms! Your collection is beautiful! The anniversary charm looks so good as well!


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I haven't worn my charm bracelet in a long time so I thought I would bring it out to wear with my sommerset ring and I am often to lazy to rebox my jewelry after wearing so this is how I store it. Its like a shadow box, the glass lid opens.
> I also got my new 175 anni charm today!



Congrats i love the charm!!!! Its not available here only for usa i guess  u lucky ducky lolol

Nice collection


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> Congrats i love the charm!!!! Its not available here only for usa i guess  u lucky ducky lolol
> 
> Nice collection


 I had to call the 1800 # so you may be able to get one if you call.


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> I had to call the 1800 # so you may be able to get one if you call.



Call usa u mean ??


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I got my yg dbty necklace in a black box but my platinum, yg and rg bracelets all came in blue boxes....and my platinum was more expensive then the yg necklace!



What do u mean by blue box ?? The standart one or is there similar to the black in blue ??


----------



## axewoman

PT DBTY Aquamarine 5 station bracelet stacked with PT DBTY 5 station diamond bracelet:


----------



## Myrkur

axewoman said:


> PT DBTY Aquamarine 5 station bracelet stacked with PT DBTY 5 station diamond bracelet:



Stunning!!


----------



## BlueLoula

axewoman said:
			
		

> PT DBTY Aquamarine 5 station bracelet stacked with PT DBTY 5 station diamond bracelet:



I love can u post more pictures ?? I want the same


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm looking for the elsa peretti DBTY bracelet in gold but with 5 diamonds the same size as the single DBTY bracelet
Does anyone know how much it is in Gbp
I can't make out if the one that's 1450 on their uk site is the same size stones or not???
Thanks for any help


----------



## Candice0985

BlueLoula said:


> What do u mean by blue box ?? The standart one or is there similar to the black in blue ??


the tiffany blue boxes are the standard boxes. the gold and platinum jewellery come in a dark blue or black (not sure of the actual colour!) suede box.


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Thank you, Kissmark! The jewelry drawers are part of my dresser! I loooove it because then I don't have to have a separate jewelry chest



love how organized it all is awesome!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Tiffanylady said:


> Thank you, Kissmark! The jewelry drawers are part of my dresser! I loooove it because then I don't have to have a separate jewelry chest


 
Oh my.  This is a wonderful idea.  I am going to do this!  Now I wish I had kept more of my boxes!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

axewoman said:


> PT DBTY Aquamarine 5 station bracelet stacked with PT DBTY 5 station diamond bracelet:








 Love this Axewoman!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I made a purchase today!!!! If your out there BlueLoula, I will dedicate my reveal to you!! Will reveal this evening when I get home from work Get the popcorn ready!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I made a purchase today!!!! If your out there BlueLoula, I will dedicate my reveal to you!! Will reveal this evening when I get home from work Get the popcorn ready!!!



Ohhhhhh i cant waitttt i wannaa knowwww 
Hurryyyy


----------



## Tiffanylady

BabyBlue111411 said:
			
		

> love how organized it all is awesome!!



Thank you


----------



## MrsTGreen

Anybody up for a reveal??? BlueLoula where are you???


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here is what my sweet husband got me in celebration of Tiffany's 175th anniversary, Elsa Peretti bone cuff for right wrist, size medium, in sterling silver! I am IN LOVE, with the cuff and of course with my man for being so wonderful!


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Anybody up for a reveal??? BlueLoula where are you???



Pleeeease, I want to see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is what my sweet husband got me in celebration of Tiffany's 175th anniversary, Elsa Peretti bone cuff for right wrist, size medium! I am IN LOVE, with the cuff and of course with my man for being so wonderful!



It looks fantastic on you!! I love my bone cuff too It's a great thing that your hubby got you the bone cuff now because I know the price is going up soon.


----------



## dancingtiffany

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Anybody up for a reveal??? BlueLoula where are you???



Gaaaaame! I want to see it too!


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> Call usa u mean ??


 Yea. Its worth a try.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ok, I guess I will do my reveal! This one goes out to you BlueLoula!!!!
Here is my new purchase...
www.i974.p






hotobucket.com
SS Oval Key & SS 20" Oval Link Chain


----------



## MrsTGreen

I know that I was thinking about getting either the Yours T&Co wide band or the Peretti "T" but the key was calling my name. I had to buy it. It's all your fault BlueLoula!! The key looks fantastic on you and I had to get one too!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Here is a modeling pics...
www.i974.pho





tobucket.com


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Here is a modeling pics...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Looooooove it! Looks soooo good on you


----------



## dancingtiffany

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I know that I was thinking about getting either the Yours T&Co wide band or the Peretti "T" but the key was calling my name. I had to buy it. It's all your fault BlueLoula!! The key looks fantastic on you and I had to get one too!!



The key looks fantastic on both of you! Pretty reveal MrsTGreen!  Makes me want to go to Tiffany's and try one on!  But I'm on a self-imposed ban LOL.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Ok, I guess I will do my reveal! This one goes out to you BlueLoula!!!!
> Here is my new purchase...
> www.i974.photobucket.com
> SS Oval Key & SS 20" Oval Link Chain



You and BlueLoula are killing me!!!! I guess it's my turn now! Lol I am needing the large oval key to pair with my lock! I LOVE YOURS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Today's Look


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Anybody up for a reveal??? BlueLoula where are you???



Am here am here !! Yes yes please lol


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I know that I was thinking about getting either the Yours T&Co wide band or the Peretti "T" but the key was calling my name. I had to buy it. It's all your fault BlueLoula!! The key looks fantastic on you and I had to get one too!!



Ohh congrats !!! I love it ! Luv the silver luv the look luv the key !!!
Amazingggggggggg 
Enjoyyyyyy 
Xoxo


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Here is a modeling pics...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



This is fab so simple and yet so stylish 
Love the look !


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Looooooove it! Looks soooo good on you



Thanks I hope one day to have a collection like yours!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> You and BlueLoula are killing me!!!! I guess it's my turn now! Lol I am needing the large oval key to pair with my lock! I LOVE YOURS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



Now ur turn !! Lol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Today's Look



I love the tiffany bracelet !
U can never go wrong stacking them 
Amazing ! And the ring looks fab on u


----------



## MrsTGreen

dancingtiffany said:


> The key looks fantastic on both of you! Pretty reveal MrsTGreen!  Makes me want to go to Tiffany's and try one on!  But I'm on a self-imposed ban LOL.



You have to get one. You won't regret it!! My aunt purchased one for me a couple of years ago but I didn't  wear it much. It's the little 1" heart key. I always wanted a key of substantial size. I'm so happy


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> You and BlueLoula are killing me!!!! I guess it's my turn now! Lol I am needing the large oval key to pair with my lock! I LOVE YOURS IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


Quess who's next....YOU(LOL)!!


@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1883045
> 
> 
> Today's Look



This look is to die for! I love your style. I'm still debating about getting the Venetian link bracelet. I'm trying not to buy anything else til after Xmas. I don't know if I going to be able to do that tho!! This is a very bad addiction!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

I have the small oval key and i love it so muchhhhhh and i thk its time to get a big one !! I like to layer small keys but one big key alone give such a statement !!! Loved it


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Now ur turn !! Lol



LOL YES IT IS-I feel like camping out at Tiffany's looking at these pictures!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> I have the small oval key and i love it so muchhhhhh and i thk its time to get a big one !! I like to layer small keys but one big key alone give such a statement !!! Loved it



You would love a big key. Would look great with your locks!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> LOL YES IT IS-I feel like camping out at Tiffany's looking at these pictures!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This thread is not good for our pockets lolololol
Still wants the mini bead bracelet , big key , bead earings and lock bangle !!!! But busy on gold right now lololol 
Will ask hubby for the key or earings lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> You would love a big key. Would look great with your locks!!



Am sure i will lololol


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Am here am here !! Yes yes please lol





BlueLoula said:


> Ohh congrats !!! I love it ! Luv the silver luv the look luv the key !!!
> Amazingggggggggg
> Enjoyyyyyy
> Xoxo





BlueLoula said:


> This is fab so simple and yet so stylish
> Love the look !



You are my inspiration!!

Pinkcornbread is killing me with the 1837 wide band


----------



## dancingtiffany

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> You have to get one. You won't regret it!! My aunt purchased one for me a couple of years ago but I didn't  wear it much. It's the little 1" heart key. I always wanted a key of substantial size. I'm so happy



I can't. I've purchased four pieces this year and my mum and bf noticed I'm starting to get addicted so I have to stay away LOL. So I just admire all the lovely pieces ladies like you post here in TPF!  I know the feeling of a new purchase that you really like so I'm happy for you that you really like this one!


----------



## dancingtiffany

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Today's Look



I love how the ring and bangle sparkles! Really loving your ring!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> You are my inspiration!!
> 
> Pinkcornbread is killing me with the 1837 wide band




Oh thank u !!! Am in love with tiffany silver collection lololol completly addictive ! 

I have it but never wear it since i got the lock ring with diamonds and ended up giving it to my sister lol 
But a very nice ring !!! looks good


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> This thread is not good for our pockets lolololol
> Still wants the mini bead bracelet , big key , bead earings and lock bangle !!!! But busy on gold right now lololol
> Will ask hubby for the key or earings lolol



LOLOLOLLLLL! It's terrible for our pockets but a very good support system for our T&Co family!!! Lol I have the bead earrings and love them for the days I layer so I won't look too busy! That oval key is definitely Next, then maybe the infinity bracelet(thats ur fault) and u go get that mini bead bracelet!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> I love how the ring and bangle sparkles! Really loving your ring!



Thank you sooooo much! That Ring has quickly became my favorite


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> This thread is not good for our pockets lolololol
> Still wants the mini bead bracelet , big key , bead earings and lock bangle !!!! But busy on gold right now lololol
> Will ask hubby for the key or earings lolol



Agree. This thread is good for the eyes, but bad for the pocket! LOL


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLLLLL! It's terrible for our pockets but a very good support system for our T&Co family!!! Lol I have the bead earrings and love them for the days I layer so I won't look too busy! That oval key is definitely Next, then maybe the infinity bracelet(thats ur fault) and u go get that mini bead bracelet!



Yes will get ! Def a must have lolololol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Quess who's next....YOU(LOL)!!
> 
> This look is to die for! I love your style. I'm still debating about getting the Venetian link bracelet. I'm trying not to buy anything else til after Xmas. I don't know if I going to be able to do that tho!! This is a very bad addiction!!!



Your so sweet, & I wear the venetian everyday!!! It just goes with everything for some reason. I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING @you for trying to wait til after Xmas....I said the same thing!!! Lol ~FAIL~


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> Your so sweet, & I wear the venetian everyday!!! It just goes with everything for some reason. I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING @you for trying to wait til after Xmas....I said the same thing!!! Lol ~FAIL~



I know, I know...I laughed after typing that!! You know you have it bad when you are on the Tiffany website til 3'oclock in the morning looking for your next jewelry purchase!! I have to get some sleep!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I know, I know...I laughed after typing that!! You know you have it bad when you are on the Tiffany website til 3'oclock in the morning looking for your next jewelry purchase!! I have to get some sleep!!



Omg I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!!!!! I swear I thought I was the only one who did that!!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Nope..your not alone!! I have to be at work at 9am and I going betw. TPF and the Tiffany website right now!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!!!!! I swear I thought I was the only one who did that!!!!!!



Looooooolll omg !!!!! 
We need a dr not sleep !!! 
I do the sameeeee lolololololol


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I know, I know...I laughed after typing that!! You know you have it bad when you are on the Tiffany website til 3'oclock in the morning looking for your next jewelry purchase!! I have to get some sleep!!



Lololololololol i do the same !!!!!!! 
My hubby things am crazy lololol
U make me laugh ! Omg lololol


----------



## MrsTGreen

Well I guess I better get some sleep or it's going to be a long day!!
Sweet Tiffany Dreams Everyone


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Well I guess I better get some sleep or it's going to be a long day!!
> Sweet Tiffany Dreams Everyone



For me its good morning lolol 9 am


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> LOLOLOLLLLL! It's terrible for our pockets but a very good support system for our T&Co family!!! Lol I have the bead earrings and love them for the days I layer so I won't look too busy! That oval key is definitely Next, then maybe the infinity bracelet(thats ur fault) and u go get that mini bead bracelet!


@pinkcornbread, mrstgreen, blueloula, tiffany lady, merekat703
You guys are killing me with your beautiful Tiffany collections!  I'm going to share my small silver collection as well!


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> @pinkcornbread, mrstgreen, blueloula, tiffany lady, merekat703
> You guys are killing me with your beautiful Tiffany collections!  I'm going to share my small silver collection as well!



Can wait to see


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> Can wait to see


Here we go!
(2) 14mm bead bracelets
10mm bead bracelet
venetian bracelet
4mm bead bracelet
Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
4 Charm/RTT bracelets
2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
3 Keys
3 Pendants


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> @pinkcornbread, mrstgreen, blueloula, tiffany lady, merekat703
> You guys are killing me with your beautiful Tiffany collections!  I'm going to share my small silver collection as well!



YOUR COLLECTION IS AMAZING!!!!!! I am in love! Your charm combination on hour bracelet is stunning! Impeccable taste! Love  it!


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here we go!
> (2) 14mm bead bracelets
> 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian bracelet
> 4mm bead bracelet
> Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
> 4 Charm/RTT bracelets
> 2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
> 3 Keys
> 3 Pendants



Luv every single piece !!! 
Great collection ! Modelling pic lolololol


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here we go!
> (2) 14mm bead bracelets
> 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian bracelet
> 4mm bead bracelet
> Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
> 4 Charm/RTT bracelets
> 2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
> 3 Keys
> 3 Pendants



Can you post a modeling picture of the 14mm bead bracelet with the 10mm for comparison? Is mike your DH's name? I love the idea of the locks! I have the lock with the red enamel heart in it and I wanted to get the locks for the word LOVE and put the red heart by it!


----------



## ma cherie amour

MrsTGreen said:


> It looks fantastic on you!! I love my bone cuff too It's a great thing that your hubby got you the bone cuff now because I know the price is going up soon.



Prices are going up again??  It's kind of ridiculous looking back at some of the old posts and seeing how much stuff used to cost compare to now, especially if there is going to be another price hike! What is the reason for the hike, just the holiday season? Do prices ever drop??


----------



## xblackxstarx

Are Tiffany having a price increase soon?
Do they usually put up prices by much?


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> Luv every single piece !!!
> Great collection ! Modelling pic lolololol


Ok, will do!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Can you post a modeling picture of the 14mm bead bracelet with the 10mm for comparison? Is mike your DH's name? I love the idea of the locks! I have the lock with the red enamel heart in it and I wanted to get the locks for the word LOVE and put the red heart by it!


Yes, Mike is my husband's name!  I will do a modeling pix of 14 & 10mm beads.
Too funny, I wanted the red heart enamel lock charm, but I was too late, & it was discontinued.


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> YOUR COLLECTION IS AMAZING!!!!!! I am in love! Your charm combination on hour bracelet is stunning! Impeccable taste! Love  it!


Thank you!


----------



## cllb

Just found this thread. I only have the bare basics from Tiffany right now but I return to new York in January and plan on stocking up. I'm from London so technically could get things over here but it kind of annoys me to pay more for the items here! Plus the selection is better in NYC. I have two charms, the Tiffany box with enamel and heart tag with blue writing

(please excuse my udjet necklace, I rarely take it off!)


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Can you post a modeling picture of the 14mm bead bracelet with the 10mm for comparison? Is mike your DH's name? I love the idea of the locks! I have the lock with the red enamel heart in it and I wanted to get the locks for the word LOVE and put the red heart by it!



I have attached several pictures for you.  2 beads, 3 beads & 3 beads with RTT bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> Luv every single piece !!!
> Great collection ! Modelling pic lolololol



Thank you!  Here are a couple of photos with the dog tag, keys & lock.


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Here are a couple of photos with the dog tag, keys & lock.



Love the lock and keys very much !
U have a great collection !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

And ladies to make it clear .....
My wishlist is : all tiffany items lolololololololol
I want everything in store lolol 
Voila !!
Had to let it out  lol


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> And ladies to make it clear .....
> My wishlist is : all tiffany items lolololololololol
> I want everything in store lolol
> Voila !!
> Had to let it out  lol


+1,
Thank you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here we go!
> (2) 14mm bead bracelets
> 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian bracelet
> 4mm bead bracelet
> Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
> 4 Charm/RTT bracelets
> 2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
> 3 Keys
> 3 Pendants



LOL I STARED AT THESE PICTURES FOR LIKE 5 minutes without blinking! Seriously, EVERYTHING YOU HAVE.....I LOVE!!!!!!! You have really good taste


----------



## @PinkCornbread

ebmic said:
			
		

> thank you!  Here are a couple of photos with the dog tag, keys & lock.



........o...........m..........g..........


----------



## @PinkCornbread

blueloula said:
			
		

> and ladies to make it clear .....
> My wishlist is : All tiffany items lolololololololol
> i want everything in store lolol
> voila !!
> Had to let it out  lol



ditto!!!!!! Lol


----------



## EBMIC

cllb said:


> Just found this thread. I only have the bare basics from Tiffany right now but I return to new York in January and plan on stocking up. I'm from London so technically could get things over here but it kind of annoys me to pay more for the items here! Plus the selection is better in NYC. I have two charms, the Tiffany box with enamel and heart tag with blue writing
> 
> (please excuse my udjet necklace, I rarely take it off!)


Very nice!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> LOL I STARED AT THESE PICTURES FOR LIKE 5 minutes without blinking! Seriously, EVERYTHING YOU HAVE.....I LOVE!!!!!!! You have really good taste


Thank you! So do you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

cllb said:
			
		

> Just found this thread. I only have the bare basics from Tiffany right now but I return to new York in January and plan on stocking up. I'm from London so technically could get things over here but it kind of annoys me to pay more for the items here! Plus the selection is better in NYC. I have two charms, the Tiffany box with enamel and heart tag with blue writing
> 
> (please excuse my udjet necklace, I rarely take it off!)



SUPER CUTE!!!!!! I Love that blue enamel so much


----------



## ma cherie amour

EBMIC said:


> Yes, Mike is my husband's name!  I will do a modeling pix of 14 & 10mm beads.
> Too funny, I wanted the red heart enamel lock charm, but I was too late, & it was discontinued.



which red heart enamel lock? There's still this one listed online:


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+1-c+288209-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Also, LOVE your collection- especially the keys! I want to get to enamel heart one! How do you wear the larger keys, like what length chain (model pics?). 

Until recently, I haven't worn a lot of necklaces bc I could never find the right length of chain. I errrr... am pretty busty lol so it's hard to balance the pendant with a chain and have it not be too short so that it looked like a choker or too long that it would be in my cleavage. 

Anyone out there face/conquer this problem??


----------



## ma cherie amour

This forum is out of control....   and i love it! So glad i found it a little while back. I love see everyone's collections- though I will say it's making me want things I didn't even think I would like before! Like everyone else my wish list and 'Tiffany plans' have grown considerably and i'm constantly look at this forum!!
Right now I'm trying to decide if I want to pick up the narrow Rubedo ring or a couple of silver pieces instead. I keep seeing everyone's mini bead bracelet and now I have fallen for it! I also wanted to get the heart tag earrings bc I think they're super cute for everyday earrings! What do you ladies think?
I'm a little uneasy about buying the ring online (my nearest Tiffys is 5 and half hours away) just because of size issues. Has anyone done a return through the website, if so was it easy or an ordeal?


----------



## EBMIC

ma cherie amour said:


> which red heart enamel lock? There's still this one listed online:
> 
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+1-c+288209-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Also, LOVE your collection- especially the keys! I want to get to enamel heart one! How do you wear the larger keys, like what length chain (model pics?).
> 
> Until recently, I haven't worn a lot of necklaces bc I could never find the right length of chain. I errrr... am pretty busty lol so it's hard to balance the pendant with a chain and have it not be too short so that it looked like a choker or too long that it would be in my cleavage.
> 
> Anyone out there face/conquer this problem??


Thank you!

It was shaped like a lock charm with a small red heart in the middle of the lock.  If you go to google & type tiffany red heart charm lock under images, you'll see a picture of it.

For the oval key, I use the 24" chain, because I want the key & chain to balance.  For the smaller keys (heart key & trefoil key) I use the 20" chain.  I also have the 36" chain!!


----------



## ma cherie amour

oh goodness, i was just browsing the T&CO website (bc what else would i be doing with me free time haha) and i came across this!!!!
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+579740-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I have been lusting after the platinum bow for ages but couldn't justify the carat vs price and now they have it available in white gold! The designs a little different though...

Has anyone compared these two in real life?  Just looking at the two side by side I like the platinum one more BUT the white gold one is only $1100 and .10 carats compared to the mini platinum that is $2200 and .11 carats


----------



## Cullinan

I sold all of my stiff any jewellery - I think it's overpriced...and just have some crystal home wear and a silver key ring left...


----------



## Junkenpo

oh my... i clicked on  your link and i see that they now have a metro heart with pink sapphires in rose gold.  I need to see that in real life.


----------



## restricter

I'm a little bored tonight so I thought it might be fun to show off a batch of pieces I've acquired over the years.

Discontinued style initial necklace.


----------



## etk123

restricter said:


> I'm a little bored tonight so I thought it might be fun to show off a batch of pieces I've acquired over the years.
> 
> Discontinued style initial necklace.



Love it! I used to have this too, where the heck did I put that?? Doesn't it have such a nice heaviness to it? So cute!


----------



## restricter

Charm lariat


----------



## restricter

Return to earrings.


----------



## restricter

Daisy necklace and earrings.


----------



## restricter

etk123 said:
			
		

> Love it! I used to have this too, where the heck did I put that?? Doesn't it have such a nice heaviness to it? So cute!



This thread prompted me to take it out of retirement.


----------



## restricter

A few more pieces.


----------



## EBMIC

restricter said:


> A few more pieces.


Very Beautiful collection!


----------



## restricter

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Very Beautiful collection!



Wait.  There's more,


----------



## restricter

Does anybody remember the colored Somerset mesh?


----------



## restricter

How about the Chain of Stars?


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> I have attached several pictures for you.  2 beads, 3 beads & 3 beads with RTT bracelet.



I love it! I need a 14mm bracelet! Are they still available?


----------



## restricter

Teardrops, Atlas and Nature.


----------



## Tiffanylady

ma cherie amour said:
			
		

> which red heart enamel lock? There's still this one listed online:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28781202&mcat=148207&cid=288209&search_params=s+2-p+1-c+288209-r+101424400-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Also, LOVE your collection- especially the keys! I want to get to enamel heart one! How do you wear the larger keys, like what length chain (model pics?).
> 
> Until recently, I haven't worn a lot of necklaces bc I could never find the right length of chain. I errrr... am pretty busty lol so it's hard to balance the pendant with a chain and have it not be too short so that it looked like a choker or too long that it would be in my cleavage.
> 
> Anyone out there face/conquer this problem??



Here is a picture of the lock with red enamel heart with the Venetian link necklace


----------



## restricter

Some fine pieces, including a yellow gold Paloma Picaso Fiori, pieces from the Rosebud collection and my lovely large amethyst Garden pendant.


----------



## Tiffanylady

restricter said:
			
		

> I'm a little bored tonight so I thought it might be fun to show off a batch of pieces I've acquired over the years.
> 
> Discontinued style initial necklace.



I love all of your pieces! Your taste is impeccable


----------



## restricter

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I love all of your pieces! Your taste is impeccable



Thank you!  It was fun to share them.


----------



## U618327

restricter said:


> Some fine pieces, including a yellow gold Paloma Picaso Fiori, pieces from the Rosebud collection and my lovely large amethyst Garden pendant.


I love your pieces.  How do you post your attachments?  I am trying to figure that out.  When you type a message it says I can post a url, but if I have the pictures on a camera how do I post them here?  Or do I not post with a camera?


----------



## Tiffanylady

restricter said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember the colored Somerset mesh?



Did you know this is actually steel? Hence the color and the stretch! I have it too and love it!


----------



## restricter

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Did you know this is actually steel? Hence the color and the stretch! I have it too and love it!



Yes I did.  I was so sad they never did any other colored pieces in this collection.  Hmm, time to take that out of retirement too.


----------



## restricter

U618327 said:
			
		

> I love your pieces.  How do you post your attachments?  I am trying to figure that out.  When you type a message it says I can post a url, but if I have the pictures on a camera how do I post them here?  Or do I not post with a camera?



On the App, just click advanced and select the photos from your device.  If you're posting from the web, you'll need to post your pics as attachments.


----------



## etk123

I really love the paw, and cats that wear Tiffany, and the set with the flower and little pearl. You have a huge and gorgeous collection!


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> Here we go!
> (2) 14mm bead bracelets
> 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian bracelet
> 4mm bead bracelet
> Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
> 4 Charm/RTT bracelets
> 2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
> 3 Keys
> 3 Pendants



Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  Here are a couple of photos with the dog tag, keys & lock.



Love, Love, Love!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

ma cherie amour said:


> Prices are going up again??  It's kind of ridiculous looking back at some of the old posts and seeing how much stuff used to cost compare to now, especially if there is going to be another price hike! What is the reason for the hike, just the holiday season? Do prices ever drop??



Companies do prices increases throughout the year because of raising cost of precious metals. Cost of gold per ounce 10 years ago was around $300 compared to around $1700 today.


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous collection!!



Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

@ma Cherie amour

It was shaped like a lock charm with a small red heart in the middle of the lock.  If you go to google & type tiffany red heart charm lock under images, you'll see a picture of it.



I found the image!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> Here we go!
> (2) 14mm bead bracelets
> 10mm bead bracelet
> venetian bracelet
> 4mm bead bracelet
> Lock pendant w/20" link necklace
> 4 Charm/RTT bracelets
> 2 Heart necklaces / 2 heart bracelets
> 3 Keys
> 3 Pendants


 You have a fabulous collection! I love it!


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> You have a fabulous collection! I love it!



Thank you! You have a lovely collection too! 
I also noticed today that you like LV stuff too!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> Thank you! You have a lovely collection too!
> I also noticed today that you like LV stuff too!


 Oh yes! I love LV and Tiffany a little too much


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> Oh yes! I love LV and Tiffany a little too much


On 9/1/12, I purchased my first LV bag, so excited!!
I already had a cles!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> On 9/1/12, I purchased my first LV bag, so excited!!
> I already had a cles!


 Congrats! It is an addiction once you start!


----------



## U618327

restricter said:


> On the App, just click advanced and select the photos from your device.  If you're posting from the web, you'll need to post your pics as attachments.


restricter,
I am going to pull my hair out because I have been working on trying to post my pictures like for some hours.  Can someone give me their email address so that I can send the pictures and you post for me?  For some reason when I do it as an attachment from my computer it is saying my file is too big.  They were originally pictures from my android and I sent them to my gmail account on my phone then sent them to my regular email address.  From there I saved them to my personal computer.  I do have the app on my phone but do not know how to post from the phone.  I never found the advanced link.  Also, I do not know how to save it as a html file to send it as url.  How do you do that?


----------



## restricter

U618327 said:
			
		

> restricter,
> I am going to pull my hair out because I have been working on trying to post my pictures like for some hours.  Can someone give me their email address so that I can send the pictures and you post for me?  For some reason when I do it as an attachment from my computer it is saying my file is too big.  They were originally pictures from my android and I sent them to my gmail account on my phone then sent them to my regular email address.  From there I saved them to my personal computer.  I do have the app on my phone but do not know how to post from the phone.  I never found the advanced link.  Also, I do not know how to save it as a html file to send it as url.  How do you do that?



When you reply to thread using the app, there is an advanced button on the top right.  Click that and you have the option to add photos.  Click attach from photos and the app should open your photos.  Click the one you want and it automatically uploads.


----------



## ma cherie amour

U618327 said:


> restricter,
> I am going to pull my hair out because I have been working on trying to post my pictures like for some hours.  Can someone give me their email address so that I can send the pictures and you post for me?  For some reason when I do it as an attachment from my computer it is saying my file is too big.  They were originally pictures from my android and I sent them to my gmail account on my phone then sent them to my regular email address.  From there I saved them to my personal computer.  I do have the app on my phone but do not know how to post from the phone.  I never found the advanced link.  Also, I do not know how to save it as a html file to send it as url.  How do you do that?




you can upload it to http://tinypic.com/ and then they will give you an url to your photo, that might help
sorry i've never uploaded photos on here so i can't help that much


----------



## U618327

ma cherie amour said:


> you can upload it to http://tinypic.com/ and then they will give you an url to your photo, that might help
> sorry i've never uploaded photos on here so i can't help that much


Thanks.


----------



## Myrkur

U618327 said:


> x


I love your bows and dbty collection


----------



## U618327

U618327 said:


> x


These are some of my other Tiffany items.  These are all anklets and toe rings.  The first set is:  
Elsa Peretti Starfish anklet w/toe ring
Atlas anklet w/ 1837 lock toe ring
Bow anklet w/ diamonds w/ toe ring
Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard anklet w/ toe ring
China Glaze Tiffany Blue polish

I will be posting some more items that I have real soon.


----------



## U618327

Myrkur said:


> I love your bows and dbty collection


Myrkur,
Thanks.  I appreciate that.  I like them as well because they go great together.


----------



## lovechildmonste

MrsTGreen said:


> Ok, I guess I will do my reveal! This one goes out to you BlueLoula!!!!
> Here is my new purchase...
> http://www.i974.p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com
> SS Oval Key & SS 20" Oval Link Chain


 It is so beautiful! Question though, I'm new to Tiffany and have to make my first puchase. Is this a small or large key pendant? I see that your chain is the oval... When buying the large pendants, can you get the option of choosing the beaded or other types of chains?


----------



## Aussiegal

lovechildmonste said:


> It is so beautiful! Question though, I'm new to Tiffany and have to make my first puchase. Is this a small or large key pendant? I see that your chain is the oval... When buying the large pendants, can you get the option of choosing the beaded or other types of chains?


have u had a look on the Tiffany and co website? there are several different keys to choose from and u can also choose the type of chain u want


----------



## lovechildmonste

Aussiegal said:


> have u had a look on the Tiffany and co website? there are several different keys to choose from and u can also choose the type of chain u want


 
Yep I have! So many choices. I'm so confused. My heart is set either on the infinity, the heart key or the bow. Oh! I didn't know we can choose chains. That's fantastic! I'm not too much of the fan of the beaded chain and I love how your oval chain looks!


----------



## MrsTGreen

lovechildmonste said:


> It is so beautiful! Question though, I'm new to Tiffany and have to make my first puchase. Is this a small or large key pendant? I see that your chain is the oval... When buying the large pendants, can you get the option of choosing the beaded or other types of chains?



Thanks I quess you can consider the key med size. It's 2" in length. With most of the keys you get the option of choosing the chain you like.


----------



## EBMIC

U618327 said:


> x


Wow, you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> A few more pieces.


princess puffy


----------



## Candice0985

U618327 said:


> x


does your bow necklace have an extender? it looks like the links are larger at the back of the necklace!


----------



## LVoeletters

I had no idea tiffany made adjustable rings, unless I am not seeing hte picture clearly but I see gap at were the back of the band of the ring would be if they were not adjustable. When did they come out with those?


U618327 said:


> x


----------



## bucha

Here is my new Return to Tiffany bead bracelet in 18K gold. I got it to cheer myself up after a break-up.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bucha said:


> Here is my new Return to Tiffany bead bracelet in 18K gold. I got it to cheer myself up after a break-up.



beautiful!  Love it, dont see that in gold too often, soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

bucha said:
			
		

> Here is my new Return to Tiffany bead bracelet in 18K gold. I got it to cheer myself up after a break-up.



O THATS HOTTTT!!! I love the gold! I'm sure that cheered you right up


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I had no idea tiffany made adjustable rings, unless I am not seeing hte picture clearly but I see gap at were the back of the band of the ring would be if they were not adjustable. When did they come out with those?



I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## U618327

EBMIC said:


> Wow, you have a beautiful collection!


EBMIC,
Thanks.


----------



## U618327

Candice0985 said:


> x[/QUOTE ]
> does your bow necklace have an extender? it looks like the links are larger at the back of the necklace!


Candice0985,
Yes it has an extender but it is an anklet and a toe ring.


----------



## U618327

LVoeletters said:


> I had no idea tiffany made adjustable rings, unless I am not seeing hte picture clearly but I see gap at were the back of the band of the ring would be if they were not adjustable. When did they come out with those?


LVOEletters,
Tiffany does not have the anklets and toe rings.  I actually ordered them from another company.


----------



## restricter

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> princess puffy



My little girl has taste.  Maybe Tiffany needs a feline spokesmodel.


----------



## restricter

bucha said:
			
		

> Here is my new Return to Tiffany bead bracelet in 18K gold. I got it to cheer myself up after a break-up.



Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!!
Let me make something really clear, tPF is not a place for us to discuss our Tiffany's knock offs.  Don't post pics of your "Tiffany" pieces that Tiffany's doesn't make or that are not 100% authentic.
We do not support the counterfeit market.


----------



## Myrkur

bucha said:


> Here is my new Return to Tiffany bead bracelet in 18K gold. I got it to cheer myself up after a break-up.



beautiful!! and I love your other bracelet as well, where's it from?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> Let me make something really clear, tPF is not a place for us to discuss our Tiffany's knock offs.  Don't post pics of your "Tiffany" pieces that Tiffany's doesn't make or that are not 100% authentic.
> We do not support the counterfeit market.



Yes I 100% agree.  Buy directly from T&co to avoid any questions of authenticity or scams!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Today I took my 1837 collar & square ring out! Their retired pieces. Lol my oldies but goodies


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> My little girl has taste.  Maybe Tiffany needs a feline spokesmodel.


I agree, she's quite the little model  we need to get her a tiffany blue collar and put some of the limited edition charms on it and she'll be the perfect spokeskitty for tiffany!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1885802
> 
> 
> Today I took my 1837 collar & square ring out! Their retired pieces. Lol my oldies but goodies



We are twins on the square ring


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> We are twins on the square ring



YOUR THE REASON I PULLED MINE OUT! I saw your picture and realized how pretty it is!!! lol poor thing was collecting dust


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> YOUR THE REASON I PULLED MINE OUT! I saw your picture and realized how pretty it is!!! lol poor thing was collecting dust



Awww...It's my favorite ring!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> Let me make something really clear, tPF is not a place for us to discuss our Tiffany's knock offs.  Don't post pics of your "Tiffany" pieces that Tiffany's doesn't make or that are not 100% authentic.
> We do not support the counterfeit market.



I agree 100%!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Today I took my 1837 collar & square ring out! Their retired pieces. Lol my oldies but goodies



We are twins!!!!! Lol! I have the exact same combination if earrings and necklace! Loooooove!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> We are twins!!!!! Lol! I have the exact same combination if earrings and necklace! Loooooove!



I saw yours as well!!! When I was looking at your HUGGGGGE collection, every now & then I was like "OO I have that!" lol


----------



## bucha

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> beautiful!  Love it, dont see that in gold too often, soooo pretty!!!!





restricter said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!



Thanks! 



@PinkCornbread said:


> O THATS HOTTTT!!! I love the gold! I'm sure that cheered you right up



Hi @PinkCornbread! Thanks! Yes, it really did cheer me up. I seriously needed it! 



Myrkur said:


> beautiful!! and I love your other bracelet as well, where's it from?



Hi Myrkur! Thanks. My other bracelet is from an Indian jeweler in Toronto. He's my aunt's neighbor and jewelry is a hobby for him. I went in his studio in his basement and his jewelry is out of this world! From what I saw there, he only works with 22-24K yellow gold.


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1885802
> 
> 
> Today I took my 1837 collar & square ring out! Their retired pieces. Lol my oldies but goodies


Love it!!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is a picture of the lock with red enamel heart with the Venetian link necklace


Love this, wish I had it!!
Did u get my pix of the 14mm beads?  They are big beads, but I know they are not for everyone, but I love them!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Love this, wish I had it!!
> Did u get my pix of the 14mm beads?  They are big beads, but I know they are not for everyone, but I love them!!



I did get the pic and I looooove them! Stunning!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Love it!!



Aw Thank u EBMIC!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I WENT AND GOT A FIX FOR MY ADDICTION TODAY! 




These little blue boxes are so THERAPUTIC! LOL


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1887657
> 
> 
> I WENT AND GOT A FIX FOR MY ADDICTION TODAY!
> 
> View attachment 1887658
> 
> 
> These little blue boxes are so THERAPUTIC! LOL


 
Whats inside??????????????????


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I WENT AND GOT A FIX FOR MY ADDICTION TODAY!
> 
> These little blue boxes are so THERAPUTIC! LOL



You are KILLING ME! What's inside??????


----------



## AntiqueShopper

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1887657
> 
> 
> I WENT AND GOT A FIX FOR MY ADDICTION TODAY!
> 
> View attachment 1887658
> 
> 
> These little blue boxes are so THERAPUTIC! LOL


 
Love reveals from Tiffany!!!!  I cannot wait to see-


----------



## lovechildmonste

What's in there? A necklace I hope!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

How do they make the bow so perfect?




Drumroll......




.........




TAAAADAAAAA!!! The Extra Large oval key came home with me because it looked pretty with my lock!!! Next will be fleur de lis key & Infinity bracelet! Stay tuned


----------



## AntiqueShopper

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1887782
> 
> 
> How do they make the bow so perfect?
> 
> View attachment 1887783
> 
> 
> Drumroll......
> 
> View attachment 1887784
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> View attachment 1887785
> 
> 
> TAAAADAAAAA!!! The Extra Large oval key came home with me because it looked pretty with my lock!!! Next will be fleur de lis key & Infinity bracelet! Stay tuned


 
YEAH!  We need modeling pics with your lock!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> YEAH!  We need modeling pics with your lock!!!



I thought you'd never ask!!! Lol modeling pictures coming soon!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I thought you'd never ask!!! Lol modeling pictures coming soon!!!!!



This key is STUNNING! How long is it?  I am sure it will look AMAZING on you! Can't wait to see it! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Yay!! Welcome to the key club Can't wait to see modeling pics.



@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1887782
> 
> 
> How do they make the bow so perfect?
> 
> View attachment 1887783
> 
> 
> Drumroll......
> 
> View attachment 1887784
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> View attachment 1887785
> 
> 
> TAAAADAAAAA!!! The Extra Large oval key came home with me because it looked pretty with my lock!!! Next will be fleur de lis key & Infinity bracelet! Stay tuned


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> This key is STUNNING! How long is it?  I am sure it will look AMAZING on you! Can't wait to see it! Congrats on your new addition!



It's actually pretty big...I think the measurement is 2.5 inches! It's my key to the WORLD!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Yay!! Welcome to the key club Can't wait to see modeling pics.



Aw THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I don't know what took me so long-BUT I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1887782
> 
> 
> How do they make the bow so perfect?
> 
> View attachment 1887783
> 
> 
> Drumroll......
> 
> View attachment 1887784
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> View attachment 1887785
> 
> 
> TAAAADAAAAA!!! The Extra Large oval key came home with me because it looked pretty with my lock!!! Next will be fleur de lis key & Infinity bracelet! Stay tuned


Congrats!
OMG, I have this combo too, love it!!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> OMG, I have this combo too, love it!!!!!



YESSSS!!!!! LOL-You have the best taste so I know I made a good decision if you have it!!!!!


----------



## dancingtiffany

@PinkCornbread said:


> I thought you'd never ask!!! Lol modeling pictures coming soon!!!!!



Excited to see! Congratulations on your new Tiffany!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> YESSSS!!!!! LOL-You have the best taste so I know I made a good decision if you have it!!!!!


Aw!, thx u!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Excited to see! Congratulations on your new Tiffany!



Thank you so much DancingTiffany!!! I am loving the simplicity yet boldness of it! Its rather big so Hopefully I can layer it without looking like Mr.T!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I thought you'd never ask!!! Lol modeling pictures coming soon!!!!!



Ahh i love i love  yeahhhhh mod pics !!!
Congratsssssss so happyyy 
I liked the oval more than the crown . 
Am so excited hihihi


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ahh i love i love  yeahhhhh mod pics !!!
> Congratsssssss so happyyy
> I liked the oval more than the crown .
> Am so excited hihihi



Oh BlueLoula.......I'm so glad I got it! Now for the fun part-LAYERING!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Oh BlueLoula.......I'm so glad I got it! Now for the fun part-LAYERING!!!



Hehehehe enjoy it  very nice piece


----------



## xblackxstarx

So I just got the gold open heart bracelet and am in love it's YG , I love it do much I really want it in RG too lol I know excessive!! 
Do you think this would look ok together ? Or too matchy /much
Same bracelet but in YG and RG 
Honestly? I dont like the bean teardrop unless someone can persuade me otherwise


----------



## dancingtiffany

xblackxstarx said:


> So I just got the gold open heart bracelet and am in love it's YG , I love it do much I really want it in RG too lol I know excessive!!
> Do you think this would look ok together ? Or too matchy /much
> Same bracelet but in YG and RG
> Honestly? I dont like the bean teardrop unless someone can persuade me otherwise



I would rather buy a bracelet with a different design. I think it's more fun and interesting to layer different designs. It gives the look variety. That's just me though. To each his own.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I think in my heart I'm the same , I think maybe in a few weeks when I've had the bracelet a while I won't be so OTT about it lol 
I was supposed to be buying the VCA sweet bracelet this month but I've set myself back a bit until next month now due to buying the gold Tiffany
I don't regret it at all
I just struggle to resist dipping into the savings before then  
I need to learn to take time to fully appreciate what I just bought rather than straight away obsessing about the next thing , I have a problem ! 



dancingtiffany said:


> I would rather buy a bracelet with a different design. I think it's more fun and interesting to layer different designs. It gives the look variety. That's just me though. To each his own.


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> I think in my heart I'm the same , I think maybe in a few weeks when I've had the bracelet a while I won't be so OTT about it lol
> I was supposed to be buying the VCA sweet bracelet this month but I've set myself back a bit until next month now due to buying the gold Tiffany
> I don't regret it at all
> I just struggle to resist dipping into the savings before then
> I need to learn to take time to fully appreciate what I just bought rather than straight away obsessing about the next thing , I have a problem !



hehhehe i do the same !!!! i cant wait to have the next piece and i end up forgetting what i was saving for lolololololol
now for sure next piece the bead earings lolol few days will bring it


----------



## xblackxstarx

It's so hard isn't it!!
I need to be more strict at saving for pieces really
I just could help myself this time 



BlueLoula said:


> hehhehe i do the same !!!! i cant wait to have the next piece and i end up forgetting what i was saving for lolololololol
> now for sure next piece the bead earings lolol few days will bring it


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> It's so hard isn't it!!
> I need to be more strict at saving for pieces really
> I just could help myself this time



yesssss really hardddd 
i end up taking the saving for tiffany silver piece lololololol
but what the hell !!!! we enjoy lololol

but really need to save for gold !! i want or the key in rg or the lock in rg ... pray for me lololololol


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would love a gold Tiffany necklace
I only have 2 hold Tiffany pieces a singly DBTY bracelet and the open heart bracelet I just got yesterday
I wouldn't know which to get though there are so many pretty designs
ATM I'm more obsessed with bracelets but I do absolutely need a gold Tiffany necklace in my collection , a definite must have!



BlueLoula said:


> yesssss really hardddd
> i end up taking the saving for tiffany silver piece lololololol
> but what the hell !!!! we enjoy lololol
> 
> but really need to save for gold !! i want or the key in rg or the lock in rg ... pray for me lololololol


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> I would love a gold Tiffany necklace
> I only have 2 hold Tiffany pieces a singly DBTY bracelet and the open heart bracelet I just got yesterday
> I wouldn't know which to get though there are so many pretty designs
> ATM I'm more obsessed with bracelets but I do absolutely need a gold Tiffany necklace in my collection , a definite must have!



y dont u get the open heart pendant to match ur bracelet its lovely !!


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is my t&co 1837 ring


----------



## xblackxstarx

thats a great idea 
i have the open heart necklace in silver atm not sure of its size though its bigger than the heart on my bracelet by far



BlueLoula said:


> y dont u get the open heart pendant to match ur bracelet its lovely !!


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> thats a great idea
> i have the open heart necklace in silver atm not sure of its size though its bigger than the heart on my bracelet by far



save a for a bigger one or smaller than the ss u have and layer  mix and match ss and yg  do the same on ur hand
finish a set and start another lololol
yayyyyyyyyy.. lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

nice idea
i was worried about silver damaging gold if layered together? 




BlueLoula said:


> save a for a bigger one or smaller than the ss u have and layer  mix and match ss and yg  do the same on ur hand
> finish a set and start another lololol
> yayyyyyyyyy.. lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know if this piece comes in yellow or rose gold?
http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...params=s+2-p+4-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> nice idea
> i was worried about silver damaging gold if layered together?



nope it wont this is an old grandma saying lolol
it wont ... btw t&co has gold on ss so here is ur proof 

enjoy mix and match yg/rg/wg/ss


----------



## dancingtiffany

xblackxstarx said:


> I think in my heart I'm the same , I think maybe in a few weeks when I've had the bracelet a while I won't be so OTT about it lol
> I was supposed to be buying the VCA sweet bracelet this month but I've set myself back a bit until next month now due to buying the gold Tiffany
> I don't regret it at all
> I just struggle to resist dipping into the savings before then
> I need to learn to take time to fully appreciate what I just bought rather than straight away obsessing about the next thing , I have a problem !



I know what you mean. That's why I stay away from the website and just enjoy the eye candies posted here in TPF.


----------



## xblackxstarx

You have a good point they do make silver pieces with gold on
I'm sure the wouldn't if it was that much of a problem  thanks for the idea 



BlueLoula said:


> nope it wont this is an old grandma saying lolol
> it wont ... btw t&co has gold on ss so here is ur proof
> 
> enjoy mix and match yg/rg/wg/ss


----------



## xblackxstarx

Haha the eye candy here is part of the problem for me
Sometimes it's the website and other times it's not until I see someone wearing it that I realise I need it lol  



dancingtiffany said:


> I know what you mean. That's why I stay away from the website and just enjoy the eye candies posted here in TPF.


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> does anyone know if this piece comes in yellow or rose gold?
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/I...params=s+2-p+4-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



go to this link 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...ams=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+starfish


----------



## xblackxstarx

Such a shame they don't seem to offer it in gold 



BlueLoula said:


> go to this link
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Cat...ams=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+starfish


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> Such a shame they don't seem to offer it in gold



here same some collection r not available in my area but give it a try , try to order them at ur store may be they ll bring it for u


----------



## xblackxstarx

I could try that
Better to save up first before ringing though
I'm so tempted to buy the elsa peretti open heart bracelet in Rose gold, I just got it in yellow gold but really love it
Not sure if the same design in two colours would look weird though 



BlueLoula said:


> here same some collection r not available in my area but give it a try , try to order them at ur store may be they ll bring it for u


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> I could try that
> Better to save up first before ringing though
> I'm so tempted to buy the elsa peretti open heart bracelet in Rose gold, I just got it in yellow gold but really love it
> Not sure if the same design in two colours would look weird though



listen it s up to u 
we wear dbty yg and wg layering 
we wear love bangle yg and wg stacking 

it s a style thats it !
i dont see the pb having 2 same bracelets and actually yours is dainty so i ll say go for it !! 
if u love it do it lolol


----------



## xblackxstarx

Lol thanks 
Do you think with my current stack (pic in layering thread) I should add a Tiffany RG diamond by the yard next
I'd like the 5 diamond but can only afford the single diamond right now and if I saved £1850 for the 5 diamond it would be going towards a love instead so it just would t happen anytime soon




BlueLoula said:


> listen it s up to u
> we wear dbty yg and wg layering
> we wear love bangle yg and wg stacking
> 
> it s a style thats it !
> i dont see the pb having 2 same bracelets and actually yours is dainty so i ll say go for it !!
> if u love it do it lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> Lol thanks
> Do you think with my current stack (pic in layering thread) I should add a Tiffany RG diamond by the yard next
> I'd like the 5 diamond but can only afford the single diamond right now and if I saved £1850 for the 5 diamond it would be going towards a love instead so it just would t happen anytime soon



dbty is amazing in 2 tone 
i would go for it but different diamond size or smaller or bigger not the same !
i saw somewhere 2 dbty layered if i find the pic again i ll post it for u 

but this is me , i love to mix and match that s y ..... 
but dbty is a basic ! amazing piece and signature from tiffany  (hard to do a replica of it ! )


----------



## Aussiegal

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1888110
> 
> 
> Here is my t&co 1837 ring


the more i see this ring, the more I love and want it!! I have the cuff/bangle to match, its so shiny and beautiful!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Well I said I would post pics and here is my Key....I really do love it BUT IT'S HUGE!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here is my t&co 1837 ring



As always-I love your combo! (I have my ring like that on today too!)


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Well I said I would post pics and here is my Key....I really do love it BUT IT'S HUGE!



Yeahhhh lololol 
I love it !! Btw this key is amazing alone too !!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yeahhhh lololol
> I love it !! Btw this key is amazing alone too !!



Yes-one of the SA's@Tiffany's had it on alone w/a 30 inch chain and it was so pretty!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Well I said I would post pics and here is my Key....I really do love it BUT IT'S HUGE!



The key is beautiful, but sister, you are GORGEOUS! Holy cow, you look amazing!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1888832
> 
> 
> Well I said I would post pics and here is my Key....I really do love it BUT IT'S HUGE!



You look fabulous!!


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1888110
> 
> 
> Here is my t&co 1837 ring


I really like the bead bracelet on you!!! I used to have one like 8 years ago and it was stolen


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1888110
> 
> 
> Here is my t&co 1837 ring


Love it!!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1888832
> 
> 
> Well I said I would post pics and here is my Key....I really do love it BUT IT'S HUGE!


Beautiful!!!
You guys are making want an 1837 ring!!


----------



## Aussiegal

Tiffanylady said:


> The key is beautiful, but sister, you are GORGEOUS! Holy cow, you look amazing!


what ^^^ she said!! show us your face Pinkcornbread... u look gorgeous!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> what ^^^ she said!! show us your face Pinkcornbread... u look gorgeous!!



Lolol am curious too lol yes she looks gorgeous !!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> what ^^^ she said!! show us your face Pinkcornbread... u look gorgeous!!



Omg....LOLOLOLLLL...okay but it may shock/& or scare you!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!
> You guys are making want an 1837 ring!!



Oh u should get it!! I have that one, the square and wide one and love them all! I think the basic bands styles are timeless


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> The key is beautiful, but sister, you are GORGEOUS! Holy cow, you look amazing!






			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> You look fabulous!!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Love it!!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!
> You guys are making want an 1837 ring!!






			
				Aussiegal said:
			
		

> what ^^^ she said!! show us your face Pinkcornbread... u look gorgeous!!



Aww Thank you ladies and I really want you all to know that your my enablers! Lol I love Tpf!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> what ^^^ she said!! show us your face Pinkcornbread... u look gorgeous!!








Here's my mug shot.....lol I guess I should have at least wore some Tiffany in this. O well


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Here's my mug shot.....lol I guess I should have at least wore some Tiffany in this. O well



You are just STUNNING! And excuse me, what's up with the top model jaw line?!! Beautiful lady!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Here's my mug shot.....lol I guess I should have at least wore some Tiffany in this. O well



Nice to meet u lolololol
 yesssss tiffany lol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg....LOLOLOLLLL...okay but it may shock/& or scare you!!!!



Nope nope u beautiful


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:


> I really like the bead bracelet on you!!! I used to have one like 8 years ago and it was stolen




sad to hear that !!!! pfffff 
u should buy it again its a must have from tiff


----------



## Aussiegal

WOWZA!! Pinkcornbread are u a professional model?. :sunnies


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> WOWZA!! Pinkcornbread are u a professional model?. :sunnies



heheheh i was thinking bout smthg very close lol


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is my today tiffany


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1889394
> 
> 
> Here's my mug shot.....lol I guess I should have at least wore some Tiffany in this. O well



Stunning!!


----------



## BlueLoula

i want a like button loooooolllll


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> You are just STUNNING! And excuse me, what's up with the top model jaw line?!! Beautiful lady!






			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Nice to meet u lolololol
> yesssss tiffany lol






			
				Aussiegal said:
			
		

> WOWZA!! Pinkcornbread are u a professional model?. :sunnies






			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Stunning!!



You guys are so sweet! thank you for being so kind


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I went completely overboard today and had fun doing it!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1891833
> 
> 
> I went completely overboard today and had fun doing it!!!!



You can never have too much Tiffany jewelry on!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ok, I need your help *BluLoula, PinkCornbread, TiffanyLady*. I know I'm part of the lock club but I'm thinking about exchanging my lock for another key. I was thinking the trefoil key. What do you guys think? Am I crazy for wanting to exchange my lock??


----------



## @PinkCornbread

mrstgreen said:
			
		

> you can never have too much tiffany jewelry on!!



lol, exactly!!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Ok, I need your help BluLoula, PinkCornbread, TiffanyLady. I know I'm part of the lock club but I'm thinking about exchanging my lock for another key. I was thinking the trefoil key. What do you guys think? Am I crazy for wanting to exchange my lock??



That trefoil key is pretty, BUT I LOOOOVE YOUR Lock AND HOW IT LOOKS ON YOU! Your not crazy at all, WHAT'S CRAZY IS GOING INTO TIFFANY'S AND WANTING TO BALL UP AND CRY BECAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE IT ALL AT ONCE!


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Ok, I need your help BluLoula, PinkCornbread, TiffanyLady. I know I'm part of the lock club but I'm thinking about exchanging my lock for another key. I was thinking the trefoil key. What do you guys think? Am I crazy for wanting to exchange my lock??



I would keep your lock! It is beautiful, but the trefoil key is not a very expensive pieces, so you can always get it when you have some extra cash laying around! Thats how I buy my pieces, I get them whenever I can. Only return the lock if you don't like it as much as you thought you did when you first got it. Now I am partial to the trefoil key, I own one and love it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> That trefoil key is pretty, BUT I LOOOOVE YOUR Lock AND HOW IT LOOKS ON YOU! Your not crazy at all, WHAT'S CRAZY IS GOING INTO TIFFANY'S AND WANTING TO BALL UP AND CRY BECAUSE YOU CAN'T HAVE IT ALL AT ONCE!



PinkCornbread you ALWAYS make me smile! Lol! Soooooooo true!


----------



## bluejeep

I want the chain of stars collection, I have the bracelet I never knew about a necklace and earrings, I now want to complete my collection so bad. I love stars.


----------



## charliefarlie

bluejeep said:


> I want the chain of stars collection, I have the bracelet I never knew about a necklace and earrings, I now want to complete my collection so bad. I love stars.



I'm not in the Tiffany club, but can you post a pic or link please? I am obsessed with stars! Thanks bluejeep.


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I went completely overboard today and had fun doing it!!!!



Wooowww wooowww  love love to see t&co everywhere


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Ok, I need your help BluLoula, PinkCornbread, TiffanyLady. I know I'm part of the lock club but I'm thinking about exchanging my lock for another key. I was thinking the trefoil key. What do you guys think? Am I crazy for wanting to exchange my lock??



Oh good morning  lol
I just saw the post !! Noooooooooo dont !looks great  on u and u can always buy the trefoil if u want later 
Love the look key and locks very pretty


----------



## BlueLoula

Mrs tgreen, tiffanylady , pinkcornbread 
Ohhh seems am sleeping early those days !! When u come online its almost 2 am here  
Ahhh time zone !!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MrsTGreen said:


> You can never have too much Tiffany jewelry on!!


 
I totally agree!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Thanks everyone for your comments I'm going to keep my lock. My store doesn't have the SS Trefoil key in stock. Maybe that was a sign!!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your comments I'm going to keep my lock. My store doesn't have the SS Trefoil key in stock. Maybe that was a sign!!




U can get it later 
And happy u keep the lock !!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1889394
> 
> 
> Here's my mug shot.....lol I guess I should have at least wore some Tiffany in this. O well


Wow, you are beautiful!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Wow, you are beautiful!



Aww your so sweet EBMIC,thank u!


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your comments I'm going to keep my lock. My store doesn't have the SS Trefoil key in stock. Maybe that was a sign!!



I am happy you are keeping your lock, it's lovely!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your comments I'm going to keep my lock. My store doesn't have the SS Trefoil key in stock. Maybe that was a sign!!



See how things work-Lol that was definitely a sign! Plus it's so pretty that you would've regretted it!


----------



## bluejeep

charliefarlie said:


> I'm not in the Tiffany club, but can you post a pic or link please? I am obsessed with stars! Thanks bluejeep.



Restricter post and pictures pictures on page 167. I really want to complete my collection.


----------



## Tiffanylady

So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore!  So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces:  Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

wow!  That's a great friend.... and a great find!  i love the celtic knot bracelet!


----------



## bluejeep

You are a lucky girl to have such a friend, congratulations on your new pieces.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I was playing in my jewelry box again and came up with a great idea for my lock. Here's a pic...
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore!  So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces:  Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!



Great score!! Congrats & enjoy


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore!  So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces:  Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!



Congrats  
Enjoys every piece  beautiful 
Btw im in love with the snow flakes so cute !!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I was playing in my jewelry box again and came up with a great idea for my lock. Here's a pic...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Yes yes yes lolol 
I attached the lock to the bead bracelet ! Lolol


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I was playing in my jewelry box again and came up with a great idea for my lock. Here's a pic...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



I looove it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> wow!  That's a great friend.... and a great find!  i love the celtic knot bracelet!



Junkenpo, bluejeep, BlueLoula, MrsTGreen, thank you sooo much! I am in love with my new pieces, although they are not "new" they are "new to me" lol!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore!  So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces:  Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!



Omg Did you Seriously get all of that for $360?!!!?!! That was definitely a jackpot you landed there. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL GAIN


----------



## @PinkCornbread

mrstgreen said:
			
		

> i was playing in my jewelry box again and came up with a great idea for my lock. Here's a pic...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



oo'weeeeeeeee  i like how that looks!!!!! Very very pretty!!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg Did you Seriously get all of that for $360?!!!?!! That was definitely a jackpot you landed there. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL GAIN



Thank you PinkCornbread, I am in love! I seriously did! And she called me and told me she has a couple necklaces if I want them! I love it! She just want them gone! Lol  

So my parents and hubby asked me what I want for Christmas and instead of getting a couple of new pieces silver I though about combining the budgets and getting a gold statement piece. Since I cannot get my enchanted key yet, I thought of this metro necklace. What do you think? Do a favor to your fellow "Tiffanymaniac" .... Pleeeeeeeaaaaase go to Tiffany's and try it on for me to see?! I live 5 hours away from the closest store and I would rather see it on before buying it since it will be such a big purchase....  Pretty Please .....
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+6-c+579740-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

>



Loooove! The rings together are amazing and the stacking sooo fun! Way to go, girly!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Oh my word......it's beautiful!!!!! I will try it on. LoL This could be dangerous you know!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Oh my word......it's beautiful!!!!! I will try it on. LoL This could be dangerous you know!



I know darling! I can't wait to see a modeling pic of it!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

>



What a beautiful sight to behold! I have to get infinity soon


----------



## BlueLoula

Lololol this tread is dangerousssssssd lolololol
And i love the metro pendant  lolol
Am affraid to try it on lololol

Ladies what do u thk bout the rose gold oval key ?? Small size


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffanylady said:


> Thank you PinkCornbread, I am in love! I seriously did! And she called me and told me she has a couple necklaces if I want them! I love it! She just want them gone! Lol
> 
> So my parents and hubby asked me what I want for Christmas and instead of getting a couple of new pieces silver I though about combining the budgets and getting a gold statement piece. Since I cannot get my enchanted key yet, I thought of this metro necklace. What do you think? Do a favor to your fellow "Tiffanymaniac" .... Pleeeeeeeaaaaase go to Tiffany's and try it on for me to see?! I live 5 hours away from the closest store and I would rather see it on before buying it since it will be such a big purchase....  Pretty Please .....
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+6-c+579740-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


 
Love your aquired pieces!

I think the Metro Pendant is a beautiful statement piece.  Would this be your first diamond piece?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BlueLoula said:


> Lololol this tread is dangerousssssssd lolololol
> And i love the metro pendant lolol
> Am affraid to try it on lololol
> 
> Ladies what do u thk bout the rose gold oval key ?? Small size


 
The Rose Gold Oval Key is adorable.  I love it worn by itself or with larger keys.  

I think the Return to Tiffany Key would also be a great addition to your collection- http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+4-c+573050-r+101607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## BlueLoula

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> The Rose Gold Oval Key is adorable.  I love it worn by itself or with larger keys.
> 
> I think the Return to Tiffany Key would also be a great addition to your collection- http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28018169&mcat=148204&cid=573050&search_params=s+5-p+4-c+573050-r+101607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Ohhhh yes I love it! !! 
I ll keep it in mind


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Yes yes yes lolol
> I attached the lock to the bead bracelet ! Lolol





Tiffanylady said:


> I looove it!





@PinkCornbread said:


> oo'weeeeeeeee  i like how that looks!!!!! Very very pretty!!!!!



Thanks I love my lock better on my bracelet!


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1893453



Wooooooooowwww!! I just love this look. I got the idea for the lock on the bracelet from you!! Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Thank you PinkCornbread, I am in love! I seriously did! And she called me and told me she has a couple necklaces if I want them! I love it! She just want them gone! Lol
> 
> So my parents and hubby asked me what I want for Christmas and instead of getting a couple of new pieces silver I though about combining the budgets and getting a gold statement piece. Since I cannot get my enchanted key yet, I thought of this metro necklace. What do you think? Do a favor to your fellow "Tiffanymaniac" .... Pleeeeeeeaaaaase go to Tiffany's and try it on for me to see?! I live 5 hours away from the closest store and I would rather see it on before buying it since it will be such a big purchase....  Pretty Please .....
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+6-c+579740-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I've seen this necklace in person and it's very beautiful!!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Wooooooooowwww!! I just love this look. I got the idea for the lock on the bracelet from you!! Thanks for the inspiration!!!



Yayyyy lolololol
U most welcome  am happy u kept it i love it !!!


----------



## Ratnapur

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg Did you Seriously get all of that for $360?!!!?!! That was definitely a jackpot you landed there. CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL GAIN


 

I need to find friends who are dumping their significant others...SOON. 

Congratulations on your haul! That is AMAZING!

Your post reminds me of how I obtained a beautiful, brand-new 14kt gold, mother of peral, ruby and diamond neckalce on eBay a few years back.  The woman said it was a 1-year anniversary gift from her boyfriend; they broke up soon after that. She was in the process of ridding herself of his gifts, and never wanted to see them again. I was most happy to aid a fellow sister in need. Yep, a regular jewelry Mother Theresa, I am. 
(And I got it for hundreds of dollars under what the very same necklace is still selling for on eBay!!!!)


----------



## Tiffanylady

AntiqueShopper, I have a small key with a diamond, and the Paloma Picasso loving heart ring with a diamond, but the Metro Necklace would be the first statement diamond piece I add to my collection 

Ratnapur, you made me laugh!  I know, break up jewelry is the best, at least for the buyer! I am very happy to help my friend to rid of bad memories! She said she has a few others too, so I will post pictures if I buy anything else! I want to see your pretty necklace ...

MrsTGreen, PinkCornbread, AntiqueShopper and BlueLoula, I could barely sleep with the excitement of contemplating adding the metro necklace to my collection! It would sure make it for the perfect Christmas morning lol! I can't wait to see a modeling picture of it!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore!  So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces:  Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!


Wow, jackpot!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> I was playing in my jewelry box again and came up with a great idea for my lock. Here's a pic...
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


I like this look!


----------



## wintersong

Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

wintersong said:
			
		

> Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
> Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.



I like!


----------



## MrsTGreen

wintersong said:


> Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
> Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.



Very pretty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> I like this look!



Thanks


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> So I have this friend who is getting rid of "ex boyfriend" jewelry, she is Tiffany crazy like me, and SUPER picky with her jewelry! Anyways, making a long story short, she offered me 7 pieces of Tiffany's for only $360!!!!!! And 5 of the 7 pieces are retired ones that I really wanted for my collection but could not order anymore! So, basically I scored the Tiffany's JACKPOT!!!!! Here are my new pieces: Elsa Peretti teardrop cuff, Paloma Picasso Celtic knot bangle, Narrow Knot Cuff, RTT round tag dangling earrings, Snowflake necklace, graduated bead necklace and 10mm bead bracelet (I already have a set, but I wanted another bracelet, now I am not sure of what do do with the extra necklace lol)! I am sooooooo happy!!!


 Wow what a score! I love the snowflake and ball necklace! I have the ball bracelet but looking at the necklace, I think I need to get one!


----------



## Tiffanylady

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Wow what a score! I love the snowflake and ball necklace! I have the ball bracelet but looking at the necklace, I think I need to get one!



Thanks meerkat! I looooove the bead necklace, it looks fab on!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wintersong said:


> Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
> Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.



too cute!


----------



## Caz71

wintersong said:


> Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
> Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.




I want one. Tiffany and Co is popular down under too. Although some of us buy them when we visit the States. Much cheaper. 

I have:

Tiffany and Co heart in small, medium with blue back and one of the Notes. 
Also medium size hoops and mini heart Tiffany and Co earrings. 

I just started collecting this year. Have sold some of my old gold jewellery just so I could buy Tiffany's! 

So addictive. Wanna get the mini bows/necklace next and the diamonds yard.


----------



## Caz71

Krysta said:


> It's not the best modelling pic but it gives you a idea of the size. There is also a slightly larger version as well, maybe double the size of the mini size.



its gawjus. this and the mini earrings on my wishlist!


----------



## wintersong

MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty.





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> too cute!





Caz71 said:


> I want one. Tiffany and Co is popular down under too. Although some of us buy them when we visit the States. Much cheaper.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tiffany and Co heart in small, medium with blue back and one of the Notes.
> Also medium size hoops and mini heart Tiffany and Co earrings.
> 
> I just started collecting this year. Have sold some of my old gold jewellery just so I could buy Tiffany's!
> 
> So addictive. Wanna get the mini bows/necklace next and the diamonds yard.



Thanks so much girls!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:


> Thanks meerkat! I looooove the bead necklace, it looks fab on!



can u post a pic ?? would love to see how it looks on


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:


> I want one. Tiffany and Co is popular down under too. Although some of us buy them when we visit the States. Much cheaper.
> 
> I have:
> 
> Tiffany and Co heart in small, medium with blue back and one of the Notes.
> Also medium size hoops and mini heart Tiffany and Co earrings.
> 
> I just started collecting this year. Have sold some of my old gold jewellery just so I could buy Tiffany's!
> 
> So addictive. Wanna get the mini bows/necklace next and the diamonds yard.




i started collecting this year too !! 
since july 2012 ....not long ago but somthg bout tiff that is really addictiveeee !!!!!!

it s like every time i want to buy something i ended up with T&Co !! 
and i love every piece i have and even enjoy cleaning them lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

and i didnt go to tiffany yet cause i couldnt decide what to buy lolololol
arghhhhh


----------



## La.Na

I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!

I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.

So this is my collection.
I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
From left to right my collection:
The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
Beads earrings 8 mm
Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
Filigree heart tag bracelet
Wire bracelet, size large
Mini heart lock bracelet
Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
Notes I love you pendant
Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
Hearts pendant
Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
Bead bracelet
Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)


----------



## BlueLoula

La.Na said:


> I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!
> 
> I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.
> 
> So this is my collection.
> I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
> From left to right my collection:
> The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
> Beads earrings 8 mm
> Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
> Filigree heart tag bracelet
> Wire bracelet, size large
> Mini heart lock bracelet
> Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
> Notes I love you pendant
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
> Hearts pendant
> Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
> Bead bracelet
> Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)





yayyyyy i love your collection !!! really nice 
can u post a modeling link of the heart lock bracelet ??? would love to see


----------



## EBMIC

La.Na said:


> I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!
> 
> I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.
> 
> So this is my collection.
> I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
> From left to right my collection:
> The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
> Beads earrings 8 mm
> Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
> Filigree heart tag bracelet
> Wire bracelet, size large
> Mini heart lock bracelet
> Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
> Notes I love you pendant
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
> Hearts pendant
> Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
> Bead bracelet
> Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)


What a beautiful collection!  Is it possible for you to model the discontinued heart earrings & the mini heart lock bracelet?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

La.Na said:
			
		

> I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!
> 
> I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.
> 
> So this is my collection.
> I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
> From left to right my collection:
> The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
> Beads earrings 8 mm
> Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
> Filigree heart tag bracelet
> Wire bracelet, size large
> Mini heart lock bracelet
> Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
> Notes I love you pendant
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
> Hearts pendant
> Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
> Bead bracelet
> Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)



Oh look how pretty your stuff is!! I Love your collection!


----------



## MrsTGreen

You have a beautiful collection.



La.Na said:


> I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!
> 
> I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.
> 
> So this is my collection.
> I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
> From left to right my collection:
> The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
> Beads earrings 8 mm
> Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
> Filigree heart tag bracelet
> Wire bracelet, size large
> Mini heart lock bracelet
> Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
> Notes I love you pendant
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
> Hearts pendant
> Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
> Bead bracelet
> Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)


----------



## tlhy71

Here's my collection


----------



## tlhy71

Not sure why my pictures are all rotated. Will try to figure out and load the rest.


----------



## tlhy71

I love Tiffany & Co jewellery. Here's my collection.


----------



## tlhy71

My favorite pair of earrings. Tiffany 10mm bead studs.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> I love Tiffany & Co jewellery. Here's my collection.



Ahhhhh....what a FABULOUS collection! Thank you for sharing your treasures with all of us-i LOVE SEEING TIFFANY & CO COLLECTIONS LOL IT FEEDS MY ADDICTION


----------



## Myrkur

The charm bracelet is really cute!


----------



## BlueLoula

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> My favorite pair of earrings. Tiffany 10mm bead studs.



Still have an eye on the bead earings !!! Can u post pics ???


----------



## tlhy71

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh....what a FABULOUS collection! Thank you for sharing your treasures with all of us-i LOVE SEEING TIFFANY & CO COLLECTIONS LOL IT FEEDS MY ADDICTION



I love to see other's Tiffany collections too. Tiffany jewellery is so pretty!


----------



## tlhy71

Myrkur said:
			
		

> The charm bracelet is really cute!



Thank you! I added a Swarovski Hello Kitty cupcake charm to it. Does it look pretty?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> My favorite pair of earrings. Tiffany 10mm bead studs.



Omg yes! I love mine too-lol i workout in them!


----------



## tlhy71

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Still have an eye on the bead earings !!! Can u post pics ???



You should get them! They are so classic and can be dressed up or down and matches every outfit. Here's the pic again


----------



## tlhy71

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg yes! I love mine too-lol i workout in them!



I love them too. And I wear them everywhere hee hee...


----------



## tlhy71

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg yes! I love mine too-lol i workout in them!



I love them too! I wear them everywhere!


----------



## MrsTGreen

tlhy71 said:


> I love Tiffany & Co jewellery. Here's my collection.



What a fantastic collection!! The Hello Kitty cupcake is soooooo cute. Where did you get it from? I'm digging the nail polish color you wore with your bow ring


----------



## tlhy71

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> What a fantastic collection!! The Hello Kitty cupcake is soooooo cute. Where did you get it from? I'm digging the nail polish color you wore with your bow ring



The Hello Kitty cupcake charm is from Swarovski boutique. As for the nail polish. It's China Glaze For Audrey. This nail polish color has been designed to look like the Tiffany blue color. Very pretty!


----------



## Tiffanylady

wintersong said:
			
		

> Just gonna post in a teensy stack from yesterday!
> Mini RTT bead bracelet (: Excuse the uggo picture haha.



Beautiful!


----------



## Tiffanylady

La.Na said:
			
		

> I usually only read and look at the pictures of all of your gorgeous collections. It made me want to show my collection!
> 
> I really love tiffany jewelry, my first piece was the return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet. My boyfriend gave it to me for my 19th birthday 4 years ago. We didn't have a tiffany in the Netherlands at the time so he drove to Germany to buy the bracelet.
> 
> So this is my collection.
> I actually store the jewelry in that bigger box on the left of the picture.
> From left to right my collection:
> The tiffany notes i love you ring, narrow
> Beads earrings 8 mm
> Discontinued large return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm bracelet
> Filigree heart tag bracelet
> Wire bracelet, size large
> Mini heart lock bracelet
> Return to tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet
> Notes I love you pendant
> Return to tiffany heart tag charm and chain
> Hearts pendant
> Heart key pendant. (I have a chain for the key is but it is broken. Needs to be fixed)
> Bead bracelet
> Blue box charm (I wear the charm with the bead bracelet)



Your collection is great! And what sweet boyfriend to go all the way to Germany to get you a present


----------



## Tiffanylady

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> Here's my collection



Beautiful pieces! Love the pearl bracelet!


----------



## Tiffanylady

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> My favorite pair of earrings. Tiffany 10mm bead studs.



CLASSIC! They are one of my very favorite s too!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is a picture of the lock with red enamel heart with the Venetian link necklace


OMG, I was checking the Tiffany website,  & they had this charm!!! I received it today!!!  I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> OMG, I was checking the Tiffany website,  & they had this charm!!! I received it today!!!  I'm so happy!!!



Yay! I am soooo happy for you! Post a picture of it on your charm bracelet


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Yay! I am soooo happy for you! Post a picture of it on your charm bracelet



Here it is!


----------



## EBMIC

tlhy71 said:


> My favorite pair of earrings. Tiffany 10mm bead studs.


Beautiful, I love it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here it is!



I L-O-V-E it! Stunning! Congrats


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> I L-O-V-E it! Stunning! Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here it is!



WOOOOWWWW.....THAT REALLY MAKES ME WANT TO START A BRACELET! It's Soooo cute!!!


----------



## tlhy71

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Beautiful pieces! Love the pearl bracelet!



I love it too! It stacks well with my other bracelets.


----------



## tlhy71

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> CLASSIC! They are one of my very favorite s too!



Yes they are! My other favorite is the Tiffany bow earrings. So sweet!


----------



## tlhy71

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Beautiful, I love it!



Thank you


----------



## La.Na

tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!

Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.

The large heart tag earrings






And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.


----------



## tlhy71

La.Na said:
			
		

> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.



Thanks for the compliments, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## BlueLoula

La.Na said:


> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.



i love the earings i have them u dont even feel them !!!!


----------



## Aussiegal

this is what hubby bought me yesterday  Paloma Picasso love n kisses ring


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:


> this is what hubby bought me yesterday  Paloma Picasso love n kisses ring



congrats !! love the xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## EBMIC

La.Na said:


> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.


Thank you for sharing modeling pics!!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> WOOOOWWWW.....THAT REALLY MAKES ME WANT TO START A BRACELET! It's Soooo cute!!!


Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

La.Na said:
			
		

> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.



Love them! Beautiful bracelet stacking!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what hubby bought me yesterday  Paloma Picasso love n kisses ring



So sweet! It looks Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## ohsoJill

Hello Ladies!
Can someone show me a modeling pic of the Infinity Pendant? I would be soooo grateful! My store didn't have it and I want to see it before I order it online. I hope someone can help me!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

La.Na said:
			
		

> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.


I'm loving that mini lock heart bracelet! Your whole look is pretty.



			
				Aussiegal said:
			
		

> this is what hubby bought me yesterday  Paloma Picasso love n kisses ring



Oh it's so pretty! Was it to celebrate anything? The hubby did good


----------



## dancingtiffany

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> Can someone show me a modeling pic of the Infinity Pendant? I would be soooo grateful! My store didn't have it and I want to see it before I order it online. I hope someone can help me!



I've posted this before in one of the threads, but here you go


----------



## BlueLoula

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> I've posted this before in one of the threads, but here you go



Yessss for me lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share


----------



## ohsoJill

dancingtiffany said:


> I've posted this before in one of the threads, but here you go
> 
> View attachment 1897890



It's STUNNING! Thank you, you've really made my decision much easier! Gonna order it right away


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share



How are you attaching these to your bracelet!!!???!? I love it!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> How are you attaching these to your bracelet!!!???!? I love it!



With a little clasp  
I bought the big rtt charm with a clasp and use it on the lock


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Im ready to share.  of course forgot a few pieces ....how do i rotate my.photos?? Theyre all like this yikes


----------



## natasha21

no close ups yet! but this is also how I store my stuff   I keep my tiffany pearls in the box in the bag.


----------



## EBMIC

Aussiegal said:


> this is what hubby bought me yesterday  Paloma Picasso love n kisses ring


Beautiful!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

natasha21 said:
			
		

> no close ups yet! but this is also how I store my stuff   I keep my tiffany pearls in the box in the bag.



Loooove our pieces! I love pearls! Great minds think alike  lol, I organize mine the same way  I just re-organized it today


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 1897960



love it..Blue.

I dont have any bracelots yet. I dont know if Im a bracelot person. Prefer necklaces and earrings. I have small hands/wrists.


----------



## Caz71

La.Na said:


> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La.Na - Oooooh I have the mini ones, I sold some old gold to buy them. I love them ALOT!


----------



## Caz71

tlhy71 said:


> You should get them! They are so classic and can be dressed up or down and matches every outfit. Here's the pic again



My cousin has these. They are classy looking..


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> i started collecting this year too !!
> since july 2012 ....not long ago but somthg bout tiff that is really addictiveeee !!!!!!
> 
> it s like every time i want to buy something i ended up with T&Co !!
> and i love every piece i have and even enjoy cleaning them lolol



Blue - do u clean with a special cloth. I got a free one when I bought some Tiffany. But I notice on my small heart the letters, some of them are abit black. the Cloth does not get rid of it.... 

I really wanna get, save for one of the thick pendants with RTT heart. Not the toggle one. This one:

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...7465-r+160323338+160547230-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Blue - do u clean with a special cloth. I got a free one when I bought some Tiffany. But I notice on my small heart the letters, some of them are abit black. the Cloth does not get rid of it....
> 
> I really wanna get, save for one of the thick pendants with RTT heart. Not the toggle one. This one:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=22208071&mcat=148204&cid=287465&search_params=s+5-p+20-c+287465-r+160323338+160547230-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Actually i cleaned them with a product called silvo 
But since then i am wearing 24/7 the bracelet and necklace and they shower with me everyday !!! 
Seems like shower was the best cleaning !! Lololol


----------



## axewoman

DBTY YG 7 station Bracelet. Must say it's one of my fav everyday pieces:


----------



## xblackxstarx

Love this!
I hope to get this piece but with 5 diamonds some day 



axewoman said:


> DBTY YG 7 station Bracelet. Must say it's one of my fav everyday pieces:


----------



## BlueLoula

My lock ring !!!! 
And my wed band i loveeeee them !!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> DBTY YG 7 station Bracelet. Must say it's one of my fav everyday pieces:



Hi sweetie, I really love this bracelet!!! Would you mind sharing what the carat weight is on it? Thanks in advance, I would love to own one before they stop carrying Elsa Peretti in the store!


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you know if they are 100% stopping the elsa peretti jewelry?



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, I really love this bracelet!!! Would you mind sharing what the carat weight is on it? Thanks in advance, I would love to own one before they stop carrying Elsa Peretti in the store!


----------



## axewoman

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, I really love this bracelet!!! Would you mind sharing what the carat weight is on it? Thanks in advance, I would love to own one before they stop carrying Elsa Peretti in the store!



The total carat weight is .98. Hope that helps! And I adore your PD Butterfly Key Pendant! It's beautiful.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

axewoman said:


> The total carat weight is .98. Hope that helps! And I adore your PD Butterfly Key Pendant! It's beautiful.



Thank you very much!!! The diamonds on your bracelet look huge, I love it!!! The butterfly key is really sweet & I think its even more beautiful in person, thanks!!!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far




Elsa peretti bean
Snowflake pendant
1837 lock pendant
1837 circle pendant 
Folded heart pendant






5th.ave.box
Elsa Peretti feather ring
Tiffany nsture rose ring
Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
Return to tiffany small heart earrings











Red silk scarf
Blue silk scarf





 french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
Hadley shoulder bag python
Small cosmetic bag

Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box 

I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share


----------



## Tiffanylady

BabyBlue111411, Axewoman, BlueLoula, Aussiegal. Your pieces are stunning! Love them all


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My lock ring !!!!
> And my wed band i loveeeee them !!!



I Love it as well and your nails are too pretty!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BabyBlue111411 said:
			
		

> After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far
> 
> Elsa peretti bean
> Snowflake pendant
> 1837 lock pendant
> 1837 circle pendant
> Folded heart pendant
> 
> 5th.ave.box
> Elsa Peretti feather ring
> Tiffany nsture rose ring
> Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
> Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
> Return to tiffany small heart earrings
> 
> Red silk scarf
> Blue silk scarf
> 
> french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
> Hadley shoulder bag python
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box
> 
> I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share



Lol I have been logging in every couple of hours to see if you posted your collection! (like some deranged Tiffany addict) but i love it All! I really like how you tied the scarves on your bags!!! (how is the cosmetic bag holding up? I was thinking about getting one


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> BabyBlue111411, Axewoman, BlueLoula, Aussiegal. Your pieces are stunning! Love them all



Thank u


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family


----------



## BabyBlue111411

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Lol I have been logging in every couple of hours to see if you posted your collection! (like some deranged Tiffany addict) but i love it All! I really like how you tied the scarves on your bags!!! (how is the cosmetic bag holding up? I was thinking about getting one



Thank you 

I've had the makeup bag for about two years now. I use it almost every day no complaints.besides the corners rubbing.off a bit they're still blue just a different shade if that makes sense. I plan on getting a medium one soon the small is a little too small.


----------



## BabyBlue111411

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family



They all look beautiful!!! More bracelets are on my list too  i love the tiffany blue heart ...enjoy


----------



## Tiffanylady

BabyBlue111411 said:
			
		

> After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far
> 
> Elsa peretti bean
> Snowflake pendant
> 1837 lock pendant
> 1837 circle pendant
> Folded heart pendant
> 
> 5th.ave.box
> Elsa Peretti feather ring
> Tiffany nsture rose ring
> Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
> Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
> Return to tiffany small heart earrings
> 
> Red silk scarf
> Blue silk scarf
> 
> french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
> Hadley shoulder bag python
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box
> 
> I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share



I looove how you tied your scarves! So classy!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family



Aahhhhh finallyyy !! Lolol
Congrats its beautiful on u  yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family



STUNNING! It looks so good on you, but then again, EVERYTHING looks fab on you


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family



May i ask whats the blue bracelet u have ?? I love it !!


----------



## EBMIC

BabyBlue111411 said:


> After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far
> 
> View attachment 1899397
> 
> 
> Elsa peretti bean
> Snowflake pendant
> 1837 lock pendant
> 1837 circle pendant
> Folded heart pendant
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899398
> 
> 
> 5th.ave.box
> Elsa Peretti feather ring
> Tiffany nsture rose ring
> Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
> Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
> Return to tiffany small heart earrings
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899400
> 
> 
> Red silk scarf
> Blue silk scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899401
> 
> 
> french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
> Hadley shoulder bag python
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box
> 
> I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share


Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family
> 
> View attachment 1899762


Awesome!  I love that stack


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> My lock ring !!!!
> And my wed band i loveeeee them !!!
> 
> View attachment 1899122


I love this!


----------



## Lucy616

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family



Love your new infinity bracelet!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Aahhhhh finallyyy !! Lolol
> Congrats its beautiful on u  yayyyyyyyyy


It was all because of youuuuuu!!!!! So thank u!!!!



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> STUNNING! It looks so good on you, but then again, EVERYTHING looks fab on you


I swear TiffanyLady, You always make my day! Thank u so much



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> May i ask whats the blue bracelet u have ?? I love it !!


Blue It's from a company called Stella and Dot



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Awesome!  I love that stack


it's so much fun stacking! I'm learning from all of you guys!!!!



			
				Lucy616 said:
			
		

> Love your new infinity bracelet!


Thanks Lucky616 its so versatile!


----------



## BlueLoula

Ohhhhhh i want the blue bracelet from stella and dots !!!! Ohhhhhhhh how much is it ??? Have to checkkk omggggg i have to buy the mini bead todayyyy i cant waittt anymoreeeee ahhhhhhh i canttttt lolololol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh i want the blue bracelet from stella and dots !!!! Ohhhhhhhh how much is it ??? Have to checkkk omggggg i have to buy the mini bead todayyyy i cant waittt anymoreeeee ahhhhhhh i canttttt lolololol



Lmao!!!! You will have it before you know it! (yes it's your turn now!!) OH.....the Stella bracelet was only $50


----------



## albino

Hi all sisters out there, 
may i know why there is nobody purchasing below item? 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+675129-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

any bad comment on this? as i cant see any1 in this thread. i am just wondering.. because i am planning to have this.. 
appreciate your advice ya!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

albino said:
			
		

> Hi all sisters out there,
> may i know why there is nobody purchasing below item?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04965&mcat=148206&cid=675129&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+675129-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> any bad comment on this? as i cant see any1 in this thread. i am just wondering.. because i am planning to have this..
> appreciate your advice ya!



OMG I TRIED IT ON TODAY! It's BEAUTIFUL- no bad comments from me (but then again I haven't had any time with it to see how it handles wear and tear-I'm sure it will be fine tho.) post pics when you get it


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> OMG I TRIED IT ON TODAY! It's BEAUTIFUL- no bad comments from me (but then again I haven't had any time with it to see how it handles wear and tear-I'm sure it will be fine tho.) post pics when you get it



We sure have the same tasteeee i tried it its fab !!! But i thk its an expensive piece !!
U can have the lock with diamonds bangle its fabbbb


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> We sure have the same tasteeee i tried it its fab !!! But i thk its an expensive piece !!
> U can have the lock with diamonds bangle its fabbbb



Oh speaking of bangles I was so bummed that my store didn't have the Lexicon Bangle  I wanted so badly to see it in real life!


----------



## albino

@PinkCornbread said:


> OMG I TRIED IT ON TODAY! It's BEAUTIFUL- no bad comments from me (but then again I haven't had any time with it to see how it handles wear and tear-I'm sure it will be fine tho.) post pics when you get it


really dear? where and how much you see it? you are from? 
why i couldn't find this bangle out of 186 pages here, did you see? haha...


----------



## Caz71

albino said:


> Hi all sisters out there,
> may i know why there is nobody purchasing below item?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+675129-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> any bad comment on this? as i cant see any1 in this thread. i am just wondering.. because i am planning to have this..
> appreciate your advice ya!



Albino - I was just looking at all the bangles onlines last night and admiring them all. its lovely. Yes abit exxy. Maybe I can get one for my ten yr anniversary next year in June!


----------



## Caz71

I love this one too.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+675129-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Oh speaking of bangles I was so bummed that my store didn't have the Lexicon Bangle I wanted so badly to see it in real life!


 
I'm also interesting in this style of bangle and the "Studio" collection's bangle, recently, I've order Lexicon Bangle from someone live in U.S, I just waiting for this coming


----------



## @PinkCornbread

albino said:
			
		

> really dear? where and how much you see it? you are from?
> why i couldn't find this bangle out of 186 pages here, did you see? haha...



Well according to the link you provided, it cost 650.00. I am from Arizona and tried it on in the Scottsdale Tiffany's. (I hope I answered what you wanted to know) its a pretty bracelet and I'm sure you will love it


----------



## albino

by the way, you all know whether silver tiffany infinity ring still available?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP04872


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Anyone has pictures of the Taylor Hobo and its inside?


----------



## albino

haha.. it's not cheap man.... gosh..


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> I'm also interesting in this style of bangle and the "Studio" collection's bangle, recently, I've order Lexicon Bangle from someone live in U.S, I just waiting for this coming



Your so lucky!!! The store manger said they only received one at their store and it sold immediately- it's available to order online but I want to feel it 1st (Lol I know it sounds crazy) PLZ share your treasure when you get it! IM EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family
> 
> View attachment 1899762


 
I love your stacking, it's a amazing! I like to stack, but if I wearing "slip on" bangle with round/heart tag bracelet, the sound would drive me crazy When did you got the "tiffany blue" bangle? Is now discontinue ? So pretty


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> I love your stacking, it's a amazing! I like to stack, but if I wearing "slip on" bangle with round/heart tag bracelet, the sound would drive me crazy When did you got the "tiffany blue" bangle? Is now discontinue ? So pretty



Oh I apologize, I really should have clarified....that bangle ISN'T TIFFANY'S. It's from a company called "Stella and Dot" LOL AND YES MY ARM MAKES ALOT OF NOISE! Lol the strange part is I love the jingle


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Oh I apologize, I really should have clarified....that bangle ISN'T TIFFANY'S. It's from a company called "Stella and Dot" LOL AND YES MY ARM MAKES ALOT OF NOISE! Lol the strange part is I love the jingle


 
Hehe


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Your so lucky!!! The store manger said they only received one at their store and it sold immediately- it's available to order online but I want to feel it 1st (Lol I know it sounds crazy) PLZ share your treasure when you get it! IM EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you, actually I live in Hong Kong, when I know it's only available online in U.S, I spent money to some "buying service" to buy for me, I didn't see it in real, so I think I'm so crazyI'll share the pic after I got it


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Thank you, actually I live in Hong Kong, when I know it's only available online in U.S, I spent money to some "buying service" to buy for me, I didn't see it in real, so I think I'm so crazyI'll share the pic after I got it



Yeah Tiffany's has that effect on all of us so your not alone sweetheart! Lol you did what you had to do keep us posted!


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Yeah Tiffany's has that effect on all of us so your not alone sweetheart! Lol you did what you had to do keep us posted!


 
Cheers


----------



## albino

Blythedor said:


> My beloved collection
> 
> View attachment 1675747



would you willing to show the tiffany lock bangle on hand? Thanks


----------



## BlueLoula

albino said:


> by the way, you all know whether silver tiffany infinity ring still available?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=GRP04872



no it s not available anymore i seach for it in very country looooollllll
i am talking bout the SS u have the diamond still available !!


----------



## albino

BlueLoula said:


> no it s not available anymore i seach for it in very country looooollllll
> i am talking bout the SS u have the diamond still available !!



huh?? it's discontinued??? do u know any chance to get this? all the store in US are not available? 
sorry.. not understand.. which one diamond?


----------



## Aussiegal

@PinkCornbread said:


> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family
> 
> View attachment 1899762


OMG!!! I love your style Pinkcornbread!! and that Stella Dot bangle really complements your Tiffany bracelets!!


----------



## BlueLoula

albino said:
			
		

> huh?? it's discontinued??? do u know any chance to get this? all the store in US are not available?
> sorry.. not understand.. which one diamond?



http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Infinity&search=1

This one 

And yes the SS is discontinued


----------



## Aussiegal

albino said:


> huh?? it's discontinued??? do u know any chance to get this? all the store in US are not available?
> sorry.. not understand.. which one diamond?


yes the silver one is discontinued. there is only the diamond infinity ring now


----------



## albino

Aussiegal said:


> yes the silver one is discontinued. there is only the diamond infinity ring now



Sh*T haha.. WHY!!?!?! i can't afford the diamond one. and i want the silver 1 so badly............. sad T_T


----------



## BlueLoula

albino said:
			
		

> Sh*T haha.. WHY!!?!?! i can't afford the diamond one. and i want the silver 1 so badly............. sad T_T



Hehehehe same thg happened to me lolol


----------



## Aussiegal

yep me too. I went to buy the bracelet and asked for the matching ring and ....No  , no matching ring BOOHOOO  
they sometimes come up on ebay just be careful though , lots of fakes out there


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I love your style Pinkcornbread!! and that Stella Dot bangle really complements your Tiffany bracelets!!



You mean "our style" Lol.... I have Gotten so many ideas and examples from all of you ladies here! This forum is so good & bad for me at the same time


----------



## Blythedor

albino said:
			
		

> would you willing to show the tiffany lock bangle on hand? Thanks



Sure  here's some stacks


----------



## charliefarlie

@PinkCornbread said:


> OMG I TRIED IT ON TODAY! It's BEAUTIFUL- no bad comments from me (but then again I haven't had any time with it to see how it handles wear and tear-I'm sure it will be fine tho.) post pics when you get it



Pinkcornbread, does the lock function on this? how does it open? TIA

Love you stacks by the way!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blythedoor I loooove your collection! Would you mind posting a modeling picture of the xxxooo ring? How old it is? I want to get one by I want the older style, it's larger and less round, is that the one you have?

Albino, there is always eBay for the ss infinity ring. eBay has a buyer guarantee that your ring will be aunt Eric or they give your money back.

Pinkcornbread, I am going to the Tiffany's in Salt Lake City on Wednesday! If. They have the lexicon bangle I will make sure I take a modeling picture for you  I have friends in Phoenix, so maybe when I go visit we could got spend some $$$$$ at Tiffany's together! That would be sooooo much fun!


----------



## Blythedor

charliefarlie said:


> Pinkcornbread, does the lock function on this? how does it open? TIA
> 
> Love you stacks by the way!



I've try this one before, it's oval shape and more fit to wrist compare with slip on style bangle, you can push the middle of the bangle(above the heart charm) then open, but it's so thin, I like wide bangle, so I didn't buy it finally , hope this help


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Blythedoor I loooove your collection! Would you mind posting a modeling picture of the xxxooo ring? How old it is? I want to get one by I want the older style, it's larger and less round, is that the one you have?
> 
> Albino, there is always eBay for the ss infinity ring. eBay has a buyer guarantee that your ring will be aunt Eric or they give your money back.
> 
> Pinkcornbread, I am going to the Tiffany's in Salt Lake City on Wednesday! If. They have the lexicon bangle I will make sure I take a modeling picture for you  I have friends in Phoenix, so maybe when I go visit we could got spend some $$$$$ at Tiffany's together! That would be sooooo much fun!



Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more 








And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one


----------



## charliefarlie

Blythedor said:


> I've try this one before, it's oval shape and more fit to wrist compare with slip on style bangle, you can push the middle of the bangle(above the heart charm) then open, but it's so thin, I like wide bangle, so I didn't buy it finally , hope this help



Thanks Blythedor, very helpful. Have you or anyone else tried on this one:

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05923&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+201607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I love this one but so expensive, looks more substantial though and I love oval bangles. Thanks!


----------



## charliefarlie

Blythedor said:


> Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more
> 
> View attachment 1900328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900329
> 
> And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one
> 
> View attachment 1900331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900336



OMG love the star ring! Is that amethyst? I adore anything with stars


----------



## Blythedor

charliefarlie said:


> Thanks Blythedor, very helpful. Have you or anyone else tried on this one:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05923&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287458-r+201607567-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I love this one but so expensive, looks more substantial though and I love oval bangles. Thanks!



I haven't try this, but I think the style is same as the heart tag, it's expensive because of the rose gold, but I know someone mention in this forum that the Tiffany's rose gold would easy fade out of the colour, hope this help


----------



## Blythedor

charliefarlie said:


> OMG love the star ring! Is that amethyst? I adore anything with stars



I like star , too  I don't know what kind of the stone &#65288;it cost about usd$500) but just love the design of this ring ^^


----------



## tlhy71

Just bought this bow necklace to match my bow earrings. Bought the necklace for S$100 which is about USD81.40 and it's brand new!


----------



## Tiffanylady

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> Just bought this bow necklace to match my bow earrings. Bought the necklace for S$100 which is about USD81.40 and it's brand new!



It's beautiful!


----------



## Caz71

tlhy71 said:


> just bought this bow necklace to match my bow earrings. Bought the necklace for s$100 which is about usd81.40 and it's brand new!




this is what i want... Lovely!:d


----------



## Caz71

Blythedor said:


> Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more
> 
> View attachment 1900328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900329
> 
> And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one
> 
> View attachment 1900331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900336



Love the blue daisy middle ring. I havent seen it on the australian Tiffany website???


----------



## Caz71

Blythedor said:


> Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more
> 
> View attachment 1900328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900329
> 
> And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one
> 
> View attachment 1900331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900336



Love the blue daisy middle ring. I havent seen it on the australian Tiffany website???


----------



## Blythedor

Caz71 said:


> Love the blue daisy middle ring. I havent seen it on the australian Tiffany website???



I buy it in Hong Kong store, I see it in US website, but this item is very rare ! This one have the bangle, too, but very expensive!


----------



## BlueLoula

Omg omg i have a reveal !!!! 


Yayyyyy 
Will post later ! Am in love lololol


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Omg omg i have a reveal !!!!
> 
> 
> Yayyyyy
> Will post later ! Am in love lololol



Yayy


----------



## laeticia

Just wanted to show my usual Tiffany bracelot stack


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

does anyone know if Tiffany will let me buy/give me a new earring back??  I lost the back on one of SS bow earrings (thankfully not the earring!!)


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more
> 
> And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one



Thank you, I looooove it! I have a friend who I am buying some of her Tiffany's jewelry from (ex gifts) and she has the ring and a cuff she wants to sell to me too, but she lives a couple hours away and I wanted to see it on before I buy it. I am convinced! I love it soooo much better than the new ones!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Omg omg i have a reveal !!!!
> 
> Yayyyyy
> Will post later ! Am in love lololol



I WANT TO SEE IT!!! I Looove reveals!


----------



## Tiffanylady

laeticia said:
			
		

> Just wanted to show my usual Tiffany bracelot stack



I Looove it! I love pearls, they are so classy!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> does anyone know if Tiffany will let me buy/give me a new earring back??  I lost the back on one of SS bow earrings (thankfully not the earring!!)



Lucky girl you did not loose the earring! that is one of my worse nightmares! I think they will for $20, but I see them all the time on eBay for $9. I never lost one, but I have 1 extra in hand just in case. I put one of those plastic backing a behind the silver back when j am wearing it so it gives some extra protection. It works like a charm!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my Tiffany rings family , the xoxoxo ring about few years ago, SA said it was discontinue, I'm not usually wearing this, because I like tiffany blue daisy ring and the heart shape ring much more
> 
> And I want to share the pic of another brand "Justin Davis" the purple stone ring with pave stone in star pattern is my beloved one


I am in love with the blue daisy ring!!!



			
				tlhy71 said:
			
		

> Just bought this bow necklace to match my bow earrings. Bought the necklace for S$100 which is about USD81.40 and it's brand new!


CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW GOODIES! (For a really good deal-WOW) 



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Omg omg i have a reveal !!!!
> 
> Yayyyyy
> Will post later ! Am in love lololol


Dont keep us waiting Loula!!! Lol let us see!!!!!!



			
				laeticia said:
			
		

> Just wanted to show my usual Tiffany bracelot stack


The pearls are so pretty to me! I looooove your stack


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Lucky girl! I think they will for $20, but I see them all the time on eBay for $9. Same happened here, now I have 1 extra in hand just in case. I put a plastic back behind the silver back when I am wearing it to keep it safe. It works like a charm



Thank you! Will try to stop by today to get some 

Maybe pick up that mini bead I want &#57605;


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I am in love with the blue daisy ring!!!
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW GOODIES! (For a really good deal-WOW)
> 
> Dont keep us waiting Loula!!! Lol let us see!!!!!!
> 
> The pearls are so pretty to me! I looooove your stack



Pink, how do you quote multiples posts in one post?


----------



## BlueLoula

U r all here girls !!! 

I couldnt resist !!!
I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart ! 
I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Pink, how do you quote multiples posts in one post?


Well from the app on my iPad, there are little boxes that appear on the post if you touch them, once you've selected all the post you'd like to respond to, you select "Multi-Quote Reply" from the drop down box on the top right of screen 



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha



Oh HOW PRETTY IS THAT RG version!!!!!! It really stands out with your ss! I can't stop staring at your stacks-lol I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlhy71

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha



It's GORGEOUS! So happy for you


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Well from the app on my iPad, there are little boxes that appear on the post if you touch them, once you've selected all the post you'd like to respond to, you select "Multi-Quote Reply" from the drop down box on the top right of screen
> 
> Oh HOW PRETTY IS THAT RG version!!!!!! It really stands out with your ss! I can't stop staring at your stacks-lol I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!



Which one cuz couldnt decide i love it alone!!!! Lololol


----------



## BlueLoula

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> It's GORGEOUS! So happy for you



Thank uu  really sweet of u ! 
Am very excited lolololol


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I WANT TO SEE IT!!! I Looove reveals!



Where r u lolololol


----------



## laeticia

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I Looove it! I love pearls, they are so classy!






			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> The pearls are so pretty to me! I looooove your stack



Thank you ladies, i was inspired by the pictures here to wear these more often


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Which one cuz couldnt decide i love it alone!!!! Lololol



I know its so hard picking what to layer huh! Lol decisions decisions!!! (I liked them all So sorry for not really helping!)


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share something !

Today i wasnt in a good mood i feel zverything is down !!! 
I want so much hubby to buy me somethg he choose and hand me a blue box without me knowing whats inside !!! 

 
A surprise!!! But he doesnt !!! Ahhhhhhhhh

I felt better when i get the rg rtt mini bead !!! What a therapy lololol
Strange i cant stop starring at the heart lololol am in love lolol
The rose is changing !! Like gold silver and red !!! 
My first piece of rg from tiffany and am very happy but on website 325 usd and i paid 400 usd  
But the took the lock and oval chain to clean for free lolol what a deal 

Still having an eye on the blue enamel minibeads to stack together !! A mini bead stack must be wooozyyyyyyy


----------



## JackieU

the pictures of the kitty wearing Tiffany just made my day !!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1901779


Missy what happened to saving!

Lol congrats... but just a word of advice, I'd stop photographing with your fake cartier cuff...its against the rules of the forum. So just watch out before a mod sees it.


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Missy what happened to saving!
> 
> Lol congrats... but just a word of advice, I'd stop photographing with your fake cartier cuff...its against the rules of the forum. So just watch out before a mod sees it.



Ohhh yes yes i didnt realizeee !!! Ohhhh its annoying me i ll sell it !!
This is funny lol I swear i was thinking bout u when i bought it , but its half gold !!!! Lolololololol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I know its so hard picking what to layer huh! Lol decisions decisions!!! (I liked them all So sorry for not really helping!)



Lololol xoxo
This was cuz of uuuuuu and still want the blue !!! 
I did my nail tiff blue was about to buy it then dont kbow what happened the gold called my name lolol


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> Ohhh yes yes i didnt realizeee !!! Ohhhh its annoying me i ll sell it !!
> This is funny lol I swear i was thinking bout u when i bought it , but its half gold !!!! Lolololololol


I'm obsessed with my cuff, I don't even stack with it (which is so unlike me...) Although I've been really digging the stacks Candice has been posting, especially with the VCA and the DBTY.... very tempted.... But also tempted by the bow earrings, diamond bow bracelet... and still the schlumberger egg!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha



I am here!!! It's so beautiful! I love the stacking! Great choice, like always!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Well from the app on my iPad, there are little boxes that appear on the post if you touch them, once you've selected all the post you'd like to respond to, you select "Multi-Quote Reply" from the drop down box on the top right of screen
> Got it! Thanks


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Which one cuz couldnt decide i love it alone!!!! Lololol



It's on the left side of the box that show ip when you click on "quote"

Hope the picture helps:


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share something !
> 
> Today i wasnt in a good mood i feel zverything is down !!!
> I want so much hubby to buy me somethg he choose and hand me a blue box without me knowing whats inside !!!
> 
> 
> A surprise!!! But he doesnt !!! Ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> I felt better when i get the rg rtt mini bead !!! What a therapy lololol
> Strange i cant stop starring at the heart lololol am in love lolol
> The rose is changing !! Like gold silver and red !!!
> My first piece of rg from tiffany and am very happy but on website 325 usd and i paid 400 usd
> But the took the lock and oval chain to clean for free lolol what a deal
> 
> Still having an eye on the blue enamel minibeads to stack together !! A mini bead stack must be wooozyyyyyyy



I know. Same here! Lol! My husband is a hunter, so Tiffany's is so not his corner lol! The safe has 4 pieces that he bought from my list and hints, that I know he has gotten, to give me in special occasions lol! It's so much easier this way because then he does not waste time or money buying something I might not like. Our first married Christmas he gave me these huge, ugly, pair of winter boots! Lol winters in Idaho are misery, but those boots were just horrendous! Of course I smiled, said thank you, and did not tell him I did not like the boots until he actually asked, and I do not lie, so I told him they were not "my style". He was able to return them and got me something different. So having the list really does help him out because then anything from the list will make me happy, he can not go wrong!  Well, he makes me happy regardless, LOVE my man! He is a picture of the happy couple in our wedding 7 years ago (not sure if it is agains the rules to post a picture of me, so if it is, please let me know


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with my cuff, I don't even stack with it (which is so unlike me...) Although I've been really digging the stacks Candice has been posting, especially with the VCA and the DBTY.... very tempted.... But also tempted by the bow earrings, diamond bow bracelet... and still the schlumberger egg!



Lololol u crazy lolol but yess cuff lovely alone !!




			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I am here!!! It's so beautiful! I love the stacking! Great choice, like always!



Thank u so much !!



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I know. Same here! Lol! My husband is a hunter, so Tiffany's is so not his corner lol! The safe has 4 pieces that he bought from my list and hints, that I know he has gotten, to give me in special occasions lol! It's so much easier this way because then he does not waste time or money buying something I might not like. Our first married Christmas he gave me these huge, ugly, pair of winter boots! Lol winters in Idaho are misery, but those boots were just horrendous! Of course I smiled, said thank you, and did not tell him I did not like the boots until he actually asked, and I do not lie, so I told him they were not "my style". He was able to return them and got me something different. So having the list really does help him out because then anything from the list will make me happy, he can not go wrong!  Well, he makes me happy regardless, LOVE my man! He is a picture of the happy couple in our wedding 7 years ago (not sure if it is agains the rules to post a picture of me, so if it is, please let me know



How beautiful u r !!!!!! A cute couple !!! 
I will do a list and put it in his drawer lolololol


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I know. Same here! Lol! My husband is a hunter, so Tiffany's is so not his corner lol! The safe has 4 pieces that he bought from my list and hints, that I know he has gotten, to give me in special occasions lol! It's so much easier this way because then he does not waste time or money buying something I might not like. Our first married Christmas he gave me these huge, ugly, pair of winter boots! Lol winters in Idaho are misery, but those boots were just horrendous! Of course I smiled, said thank you, and did not tell him I did not like the boots until he actually asked, and I do not lie, so I told him they were not "my style". He was able to return them and got me something different. So having the list really does help him out because then anything from the list will make me happy, he can not go wrong!  Well, he makes me happy regardless, LOVE my man! He is a picture of the happy couple in our wedding 7 years ago (not sure if it is agains the rules to post a picture of me, so if it is, please let me know



Oh and now cuz of u i want the bead necklace !!! Lolol


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Went to Tiffany for new backs, got them for free plus a polish on my ss bow studs! Really helpful SA 

And picked up this little one:


----------



## Tiffanylady

How beautiful u r !!!!!! A cute couple !!!
I will do a list and put it in his drawer lolololol[/QUOTE]




			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Oh and now cuz of u i want the bead necklace !!! Lolol



Thank you, Blue! And the bead necklace is a must have, so classy! It would look fab on you! 




			
				BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Went to Tiffany for new backs, got them for free plus a polish on my ss bow studs! Really helpful SA
> 
> And picked up this little one:



Love the bracelet and yes, your SA is amazing! Gotta Looove Tiffany's customer service


----------



## Tiffanylady

So I know is not much if a reveal because you girls new I ordered it, but anyways, they came today: Elsa Peretti Open Heart and Teardrop studs! Loooove them!


----------



## NurseAnn

My new SS Twist Knot earrings.  The Tiffany website picture really doesn't do these earrings any justice.


----------



## Tiffanylady

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> My new SS Twist Knot earrings.  The Tiffany website picture really doesn't do these earrings any justice.



These are beautiful! I have a pair and loooove it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Concratss tiffany lady  

Love them !! Am curious to see all ur collection cant find in the thread  lolol

I woke up and am starring at my little gold rose heart lolol its funny lol 
And i love it so much


----------



## Junkenpo

Tiffanylady said:


> Lucky girl you did not loose the earring! that is one of my worse nightmares! I think they will for $20, but I see them all the time on eBay for $9. I never lost one, but I have 1 extra in hand just in case. I put one of those plastic backing a behind the silver back when j am wearing it so it gives some extra protection. It works like a charm!



Ahhh!  That looks like my earring, the one I lost.  I should look into that plastic bit. 



NurseAnn said:


> My new SS Twist Knot earrings.  The Tiffany website picture really doesn't do these earrings any justice.



Those look fantastic on you!  Thank you for modeling them.  I'm looking for new everyday earrings as I lost my heart earrings and I've been considering the knot in 18k yg.  


Fabulous photos on the last several pages, love it!


----------



## dster1

This is how the addiction began!


----------



## BlueLoula

dster1 said:
			
		

> This is how the addiction began!



I just bought this and am in loveeeee lololol


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Concratss tiffany lady
> 
> Love them !! Am curious to see all ur collection cant find in the thread  lolol
> 
> I woke up and am starring at my little gold rose heart lolol its funny lol
> And i love it so much



Thank you, I love them too!! They are simple but elegant!! I know how it is to wake up and stare... I love doing it every morning when I am choosing what to wear! Here are current pictures of the collection for you. I took them today. Every time I add a new piece I take a new picture, and keep inventory for insurance purposes  what time is it there? Here is 11:29 PM.


----------



## BlueLoula

I loved it need ur feed back ladies !!!

Am so happy today lol luv u all and thx for letting me share !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love them too!! They are simple but elegant!! I know how it is to wake up and stare... I love doing it every morning when I am choosing what to wear! Here are current pictures of the collection for you. I took them today. Every time I add a new piece I take a new picture, and keep inventory for insurance purposes  what time is it there? Here is 11:29 PM.



Its 8h41 am  lolol
I love ur collection i might copy u lady !!! Lolololol 
I need to update my pics too i ll arrange everythg and show u my modest collection  was wondering what kind of e- ring u have ?? Did u post in a thread ?  Do u thk a tiffany .25 is toi small better goibg somewhere else ??


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love them too!! They are simple but elegant!! I know how it is to wake up and stare... I love doing it every morning when I am choosing what to wear! Here are current pictures of the collection for you. I took them today. Every time I add a new piece I take a new picture, and keep inventory for insurance purposes  what time is it there? Here is 11:29 PM.



Oh and can u post pics of the pearl bracelet and earings  modelling lololol


----------



## Caz71

Blythedor said:


> I buy it in Hong Kong store, I see it in US website, but this item is very rare ! This one have the bangle, too, but very expensive!



Blythedor - is this the bangle yr talking about? 

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+2-c+287458-r+160547230-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> I loved it need ur feed back ladies !!!
> 
> Am so happy today lol luv u all and thx for letting me share !!!
> View attachment 1902488



BLue - I love the silver ball bracelet with the gold heart. its gorgeous. must get one too! thanks for showing..


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> BLue - I love the silver ball bracelet with the gold heart. its gorgeous. must get one too! thanks for showing..



Thank u u r sweet u made my day lol


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Thank u u r sweet u made my day lol



No problems. haha.. Our price here is: 

http://www.tiffany.com.au/shopping/...-p+20-c+288158-r+160287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

so expensive in Australia!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I loved it need ur feed back ladies !!!
> 
> Am so happy today lol luv u all and thx for letting me share !!!



FANTASTIC! I love this stacking, so fun and sophisticated! I love your choices! Way to go girly!


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> No problems. haha.. Our price here is:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03652&mcat=&cid=288158&search_params=s+5-p+20-c+288158-r+160287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> so expensive in Australia!!!!!!



I bought it 380 usd !!! Managed a 20 usd discount !!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC! I love this stacking, so fun and sophisticated! I love your choices! Way to go girly!



Thk u sweet tiffany lady


----------



## Caz71

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...791&sads=j92X8uVTZrngOmWjwoAuYVNX5dY&sadssc=1


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71

Medium RTT and Blue on other side.


----------



## Caz71

Mini earrings. excuse my dry fingers, it was winter and dry...


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Its 8h41 am  lolol
> I love ur collection i might copy u lady !!! Lolololol
> I need to update my pics too i ll arrange everythg and show u my modest collection  was wondering what kind of e- ring u have ?? Did u post in a thread ?  Do u thk a tiffany .25 is toi small better goibg somewhere else ??



Hi Blue! I can't wait to see your collection! It is so fun to see collections grow! Jewelry is a smart collection to have, specially Tiffany's, because it never looses it's value! 
My wedding ring is not from Tiffany's but I loooove it! The first ring you will see is the ring my husband proposed to me with. Here are the specs: 33 diamonds, total CWT of 2 CT. The center diamond is a .51ct, heart shape, F, SI, good. I have a thing for hearts, as you can tell by my Tiffany collection. I did not like any of the heart diamond mountings available at Tiffany's and I did not want to go on debt for a ring, so last year when we updated my ring, we chose the ring in the second picture: it is another Heart shape, 1.25ct., colorless, SI, excellent symmetry, in a Classic Tiffany style white gold mount. The band is also white gold, CWT of 1.0ct. When it comes to wedding rings you get more stone for your buck not going with Tiffany's. I do love my rings and we never went into debt to buy them  my current diamond cost us about $9k, a diamond with the same specs at Tiffany's runs $20-25K. So, bottom line, my rings are perfect for me eve though they are not Tiffany's


----------



## Tiffanylady

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Medium RTT and Blue on other side.






			
				Caz71 said:
			
		

> Mini earrings. excuse my dry fingers, it was winter and dry...




Congrats, Caz71!
Beautiful pieces! I have my eyes set on those 1837 hoop earrings! I love them! Can you post a modeling picture? How big are they?


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love the hearts !! ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini earrings. excuse my dry fingers, it was winter and dry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them on today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffanylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blue! I can't wait to see your collection! It is so fun to see collections grow! Jewelry is a smart collection to have, specially Tiffany's, because it never looses it's value!
> My wedding ring is not from Tiffany's but I loooove it! The first ring you will see is the ring my husband proposed to me with. Here are the specs: 33 diamonds, total CWT of 2 CT. The center diamond is a .51ct, heart shape, F, SI, good. I have a thing for hearts, as you can tell by my Tiffany collection. I did not like any of the heart diamond mountings available at Tiffany's and I did not want to go on debt for a ring, so last year when we updated my ring, we chose the ring in the second picture: it is another Heart shape, 1.25ct., colorless, SI, excellent symmetry, in a Classic Tiffany style white gold mount. The band is also white gold, CWT of 1.0ct. When it comes to wedding rings you get more stone for your buck not going with Tiffany's. I do love my rings, they are not too big or fancy, but I do love them! Even better, we never went I to debt to buy them  my current diamond cost us about $9k, a diamond with the same specs at Tiffany's runs $15-20K. HOWEVER, if we could have afforded I would have gone to Tiffany's for it, but I love the fact that my husband took care of the ring all on his own, and my ring is perfect for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhh u make me want a heart !! Lolol beautifulll
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blue, I was 21 when I set my heart into a heart shaped diamond. I love them, they are so romantic and rare! I am the only one I know with a heart shape diamond! My rings sparkles beautifully! I love it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Blue, I was 21 when I set my heart into a heart shaped diamond. I love them, they are so romantic and rare! I am the only one I know with a heart shape diamond! My rings sparkles beautifully! I love it!



I ll reply in an other thread !! Lolol


----------



## Caz71

Tiffanylady said:


> Congrats, Caz71!
> Beautiful pieces! I have my eyes set on those 1837 hoop earrings! I love them! Can you post a modeling picture? How big are they?



Tiffanylady Yep I have a few piccies on my phone will forward one here. they are the medium size, the biggest ones where pretty big...


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> Tiffanylady Yep I have a few piccies on my phone will forward one here. they are the medium size, the biggest ones where pretty big...



here they are:


----------



## tlhy71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Went to Tiffany for new backs, got them for free plus a polish on my ss bow studs! Really helpful SA
> 
> And picked up this little one:



I have this too. It's so very pretty. I wear it every single day. Good choice!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BlueLoula said:


> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1901779


 
That bracelet is adorable!!!!!!!!  Wear it in good health.



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Went to Tiffany for new backs, got them for free plus a polish on my ss bow studs! Really helpful SA
> 
> And picked up this little one:


 
I love the pop of Tiffany Blue!   



Tiffanylady said:


> So I know is not much if a reveal because you girls new I ordered it, but anyways, they came today: Elsa Peretti Open Heart and Teardrop studs! Loooove them!


 
Those studs are a great size.  I especially love the Open Heart on you.



NurseAnn said:


> My new SS Twist Knot earrings. The Tiffany website picture really doesn't do these earrings any justice.


 
The Knot earrings are always a classic!


----------



## BlueLoula

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> That bracelet is adorable!!!!!!!!  Wear it in good health.
> 
> I love the pop of Tiffany Blue!
> 
> Those studs are a great size.  I especially love the Open Heart on you.
> 
> The Knot earrings are always a classic!



Thats so sweet  keep me posted for the LOVE !!! Luck luck


----------



## dster1

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I just bought this and am in loveeeee lololol



Love it! I have been wearing it everyday, even in the shower and when I run and I'm surprised how durable it is. Enjoy your new bracelet!


----------



## dster1

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I loved it need ur feed back ladies !!!
> 
> Am so happy today lol luv u all and thx for letting me share !!!



Love the stack and how dainty the first two bracelets are.


----------



## BlueLoula

dster1 said:
			
		

> Love it! I have been wearing it everyday, even in the shower and when I run and I'm surprised how durable it is. Enjoy your new bracelet!






			
				dster1 said:
			
		

> Love the stack and how dainty the first two bracelets are.



Thank u ladies


----------



## wintersong

LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
(excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)


----------



## advokaitplm

wintersong said:
			
		

> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



Sooo cute! I always thought that the diamond bow would make for a cute promise/engagement/wedding/anniversary ring. It's beautiful on! What's the carat weight on it?


----------



## Tiffanylady

wintersong said:
			
		

> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



I loooove that ring! I almost bought one once... Now I wish I had! Looks stunning on you!


----------



## wintersong

advokaitplm said:


> Sooo cute! I always thought that the diamond bow would make for a cute promise/engagement/wedding/anniversary ring. It's beautiful on! What's the carat weight on it?



Thanks so much!!!! It's 0.10 ctw, but it seems much more! It's dainty, but substantial, and stands out!!!



Tiffanylady said:


> I loooove that ring! I almost bought one  once... Now I wish I had! Looks stunning on you!



Thank youu!!! And it's never too late to buy hehe


----------



## BlueLoula

wintersong said:
			
		

> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



I love the bracelet combination simple and wowwww  
The bow is just fab !!!


----------



## Blythedor

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Blythedor - is this the bangle yr talking about?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05927&mcat=148204&cid=287458&search_params=s+5-p+2-c+287458-r+160547230-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Another one exactly the same, but now, I didn't find in the website


----------



## ohsoJill

Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!





My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.





My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!





The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!





The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!

I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!



Very nice!!! Love the bow. And bracelet  
Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## NurseAnn

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhh!  That looks like my earring, the one I lost.  I should look into that plastic bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look fantastic on you!  Thank you for modeling them.  I'm looking for new everyday earrings as I lost my heart earrings and I've been considering the knot in 18k yg.
> 
> 
> Fabulous photos on the last several pages, love it!



I'm glad you're considering them!  So sorry your lost earring was discontinued!  If you do get the YG ones the shape is a little different from the SS ones.  Still very pretty IRL. I wish I could afford them right now.  I'll have to save up quite a bit.


----------



## Tiffanylady

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!



Your collection is beautiful! I wish I had started my collection at 18! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Your collection is beautiful! I wish I had started my collection at 18! Thanks for sharing!



Oh how i wish the same !!! 
I only started last july !!! Lol


----------



## wintersong

BlueLoula said:


> I love the bracelet combination simple and  wowwww
> The bow is just fab !!!



thanks so much!!!! i love your stackings too, so chic!



ohsoJill said:


> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!



such a pretty collection!!! i have the blue enamel mini bead bracelet too and it's just perfect with everything!!


----------



## ohsoJill

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## ohsoJill

wintersong said:


> such a pretty collection!!! i have the blue enamel mini bead bracelet too and it's just perfect with everything!!



I know! It's amazing, I can combine it with all my bracelets! Love it


----------



## Caz71

ohsoJill said:


> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!



All cute. happy collecting. Im just a beginner myself


----------



## glaucophane

My new ring - Paloma's Crown of Hearts 3 row ring :greengrin:


----------



## Tiffanylady

glaucophane said:
			
		

> My new ring - Paloma's Crown of Hearts 3 row ring :greengrin:



Stunning! I love it!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

My heart pendant. 

Got it this Vday. Love it! I have other Tiffany's too but this is my fav cos it was a surprise gift from my boyfie/hubby now. 

He has never given a girl jewelry or even something so expensive nor celebrated valentines day (he doesn't believe in it! But I do!) so it is much more meaningful and I wear it everyday till today 

He even customized the case for me to keep it in!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> My heart pendant.
> 
> Got it this Vday. Love it! I have other Tiffany's too but this is my fav cos it was a surprise gift from my boyfie/hubby now.
> 
> He has never given a girl jewelry or even something so expensive nor celebrated valentines day (he doesn't believe in it! But I do!) so it is much more meaningful and I wear it everyday till today
> 
> He even customized the case for me to keep it in!



It's beautiful! What a sweet hubby! I specially love the leather box with the special note....


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> It's beautiful! What a sweet hubby! I specially love the leather box with the special note....



Thank you! 



It was one of the sweetest things he has done!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Caz71 said:
			
		

> here they are:


Oh no....I Love the earrings! Lol they were just added to the list! 



			
				wintersong said:
			
		

> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)


Beautiful ring and arm candy



			
				ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!


I love it all! The News anchor was wearing the infinity necklace and I paused it to stare and admire ! Lol your not alone with being addicted sweetheart! 



			
				glaucophane said:
			
		

> My new ring - Paloma's Crown of Hearts 3 row ring :greengrin:


Perfect piece to wear with anything! It's gorgeous!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I think I might love Tiffany's as much as I do PINK Oh in case your wondering, yes those are gym clothes-And No...no workout was done=)


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I think I might love Tiffany's as much as I do PINK Oh in case your wondering, yes those are gym clothes-And No...no workout was done=)



Wowwzzyyyy lol
Love the mink i have the assorted nails lolol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wowwzzyyyy lol
> Love the mink i have the assorted nails lolol



Lol you know we ave the same taste!


----------



## Cheetokisses




----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I think I might love Tiffany's as much as I do PINK Oh in case your wondering, yes those are gym clothes-And No...no workout was done=)



You always make me smile! You look awesome, like always!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Gorgeous! Definitely a MUST HAVE!


----------



## ohsoJill

Cheetokisses said:


>



Very pretty!! What size are the earrings? I'd love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## ohsoJill

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1905661
> 
> 
> I think I might love Tiffany's as much as I do PINK Oh in case your wondering, yes those are gym clothes-And No...no workout was done=)



You made me laugh! I love your style btw!


----------



## UrbanNomad

Does anyone have the Diamond Tiffany lock?? I am dying to see a modeling pic.


----------



## Tiffanylady

ohsoJill said:
			
		

> Very pretty!! What size are the earrings? I'd love to see a modeling pic!



Here is a modeling picture of the 10mm bead earrings, with graduated bead necklace!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here is the look today: Elsa Peretti Snake pendant on a silver chain, crown key on oval link chain (30"), Paloma Picasso triple hoop earrings, stack of bead, Venetian link and somerset bracelets, Elsa Peretti bone cuff size medium right wrist in silver, and Frank Gehry fold ring!


----------



## tlhy71

Just love wearing my double twisted bow ring


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is the look today: Elsa Peretti Snake pendant on a silver chain, crown key on oval link chain (30"), Paloma Picasso triple hoop earrings, stack of bead, Venetian link and somerset bracelets, Elsa Peretti bone cuff size medium right wrist in silver, and Frank Gehry fold ring!


 
LOVE the Snake Pendant!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> You always make me smile! You look awesome, like always!


Thank You Tiffanylady!  Did you decide which ring your getting? I'm gonna go back to the pictures you posted and drool some more!!! 



			
				ohsoJill said:
			
		

> You made me laugh! I love your style btw!



Jill I love your style & taste too! Those bead earrings and bracelet are2  of  my favs!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here is the look today: Elsa Peretti Snake pendant on a silver chain, crown key on oval link chain (30"), Paloma Picasso triple hoop earrings, stack of bead, Venetian link and somerset bracelets, Elsa Peretti bone cuff size medium right wrist in silver, and Frank Gehry fold ring!



Omg......WHERE DO I BEGIN?!?? T&Co needs to create a look book with different layering styles and combos and put you directly in charge!  I know they have a team that keeps up with blogs and forums so incase their reading this-I should be her assistant! (LOL Oh btw what length is the chain your key is on?)


----------



## ohsoJill

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is a modeling picture of the 10mm bead earrings, with graduated bead necklace!



Thank you! They look gorgeous on you! I'm thinking about getting the 8mm, but  I also love the bead earrings in rose quartz so it's gonna be a hard decision!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg......WHERE DO I BEGIN?!?? T&Co needs to create a look book with different layering styles and combos and put you directly in charge!  I know they have a team that keeps up with blogs and forums so incase their reading this-I should be her assistant! (LOL Oh btw what length is the chain your key is on?)



Pink, you are just too awesome! Thank you for ALWAYS making me smile! You just have the greatest personality!  Imagine you and I working for Tiffany's together! It would be too much fun! Did you know they  actually fly all their employees to NY for training? I am still thinking about the rings, heck I might just make the sweet face and get them both! Never know, my hubby's greatest weakness is not being able to say no to my brown longing eyes! Lol!

The length of the chain is 30". Sometimes I attach the 16" to it and wrap around my neck so I have 1 chain 2 different lengths and 2 keys. If that makes any sense? Lol


----------



## Tiffanylady

AntiqueShopper said:
			
		

> LOVE the Snake Pendant!!!!


Thank you! 
Isn't it just lovely! It actually came with a black silk necklace, but I use the silver chain from my eternal circle necklace with it! I love the look of it, classy but spicy at the same time!


----------



## Cheetokisses

ohsoJill said:


> Very pretty!! What size are the earrings? I'd love to see a modeling pic!


Thank you! I believe they're the 10mm s/s bead earrings.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:



You are really killing me right now because I'm having a heart attack!!!! It's so beautiful I could cry. LOL I have to get one


----------



## Caz71

A while ago, hubby got me a fake Tiffany bead bracelet. Last night I took the old pendant off and reattached with a genuine small RTT. What u reckon girls. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> You are really killing me right now because I'm having a heart attack!!!! It's so beautiful I could cry. LOL I have to get one



Pink it has YOU all over it! It's bold, elegant and just stunning, just like you!


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:


> Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:



I'm waiting mine! Thanks for sharing , this is my first time to see it, it's amazing, did you buy it? What is the size of this? Medium or large? And more pics, please thanks a lot!


----------



## albino

ohsoJill said:


> Wanted to share my small collection, so here it is! I know it isn't much, but I really love it. And since I only just turned 18, I think it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany piece ever, the medium rtt heart tag. Bought this when I was in London, two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My parents bought me this for Christmas, the medium ss bow. I looove bows, can't wait to get the matching earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini bead bracelet, got this for my 18th birthday two weeks ago! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ss Infinity Pendant, my friends gave me a giftcard from Tiffany's for my birthday which I bought this with. It was just delivered this morning!
> 
> I'm really starting to get addicted. I blame Audrey and Breakfast at Tiffany's! Thanks for looking!




Hi, may I know your mini bead bracelet. the bead is in what size because I'd see from Tiffany website, it has bead with 4mm and 3mm. what is the length? 6.5" or 7" ???
Thanks


----------



## ohsoJill

albino said:


> Hi, may I know your mini bead bracelet. the bead is in what size because I'd see from Tiffany website, it has bead with 4mm and 3mm. what is the length? 6.5" or 7" ???
> Thanks



Ofcourse you may! The length is 6.5". I measured the beads and they are 3mm, although I thought they were 4mm and I cant find the 3mm on the Dutch site.


----------



## ohsoJill

Tiffanylady said:


> Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:



WOW, it's soooo beautiful!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:



Oh my god oh my god !!!! A cuffffff omgggggggg i want thatttt but no tiffany purchase till 2013 lolol
Omggggg dont know what to say lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> You are really killing me right now because I'm having a heart attack!!!! It's so beautiful I could cry. LOL I have to get one



Pinkkkk how much is the cuff i only saw the bracelet !!! Must have !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Ohhh i want those 
Woooozyyyyyyyy


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> Pink, this is for you: YOUR future cuff:



Oh I like this cuff!


----------



## guochels

jessi5786 said:


> Here's my collection!  I've been collecting since I was 15 or so, but I stopped recently because I was kind of getting bored with their stuff and concentrating on handbags, but after seeing all of your stuff, I'm inspired to start again!
> 
> View attachment 332067
> 
> 
> This is my jewelry drawer, I try to keep it as clean and organized as possible but it still looks kind of bla...any storage suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 332068
> 
> 
> View attachment 332069
> 
> 
> View attachment 332070
> 
> 
> View attachment 332071


wow your collection is so organized


----------



## Tiffanylady

The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol!  I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in 

Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.

Here are pictures of the ring


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol!  I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in
> 
> Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
> The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.
> 
> Here are pictures of the ring



Oh it is so gorgeous! That's one of those pieces that goes with everything! I am so happy for you!!!!!! I can't wait to see your other one!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol!  I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in
> 
> Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
> The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.
> 
> Here are pictures of the ring



Congrats Tlady  its beautiful ....


----------



## MrsTGreen

Beautiful collection



BabyBlue111411 said:


> After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far
> 
> View attachment 1899397
> 
> 
> Elsa peretti bean
> Snowflake pendant
> 1837 lock pendant
> 1837 circle pendant
> Folded heart pendant
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899398
> 
> 
> 5th.ave.box
> Elsa Peretti feather ring
> Tiffany nsture rose ring
> Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
> Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
> Return to tiffany small heart earrings
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899400
> 
> 
> Red silk scarf
> Blue silk scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899401
> 
> 
> french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
> Hadley shoulder bag python
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box
> 
> I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> I finally went to Tiffany's today! The infinity bracelet has blended right in with her new family
> 
> View attachment 1899762



Love your new bracelet!! Congrats


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> U r all here girls !!!
> 
> I couldnt resist !!!
> I bought the mini bead rtt rg heart !
> I felt in loveeeeeeee omg !! I love it hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1901779



Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Beautiful!! Congrats



Where were u ??? Lolol
Thx a lot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Beautiful wedding photo




Tiffanylady said:


> I know. Same here! Lol! My husband is a hunter, so Tiffany's is so not his corner lol! The safe has 4 pieces that he bought from my list and hints, that I know he has gotten, to give me in special occasions lol! It's so much easier this way because then he does not waste time or money buying something I might not like. Our first married Christmas he gave me these huge, ugly, pair of winter boots! Lol winters in Idaho are misery, but those boots were just horrendous! Of course I smiled, said thank you, and did not tell him I did not like the boots until he actually asked, and I do not lie, so I told him they were not "my style". He was able to return them and got me something different. So having the list really does help him out because then anything from the list will make me happy, he can not go wrong!  Well, he makes me happy regardless, LOVE my man! He is a picture of the happy couple in our wedding 7 years ago (not sure if it is agains the rules to post a picture of me, so if it is, please let me know


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Where were u ??? Lolol
> Thx a lot



LOL!! I've been MIA but I'm back!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Went to Tiffany for new backs, got them for free plus a polish on my ss bow studs! Really helpful SA
> 
> And picked up this little one:





Tiffanylady said:


> So I know is not much if a reveal because you girls new I ordered it, but anyways, they came today: Elsa Peretti Open Heart and Teardrop studs! Loooove them!





NurseAnn said:


> My new SS Twist Knot earrings.  The Tiffany website picture really doesn't do these earrings any justice.



Congrats ladies on your beautiful purchases!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Beautiful wedding photo



Thank you! We missed you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1905661
> 
> 
> I think I might love Tiffany's as much as I do PINK Oh in case your wondering, yes those are gym clothes-And No...no workout was done=)



You are too funny! You look fab!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Thank you! We missed you!



Awww thanks Your wedding sets are to die for!! I'm loving all of your modeling pics!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Excuse the sloppy pics I hav looked up for the pic online for better quality lol as some of my silver pieces r tarnished wen I don't wear it for a long time , so now I only buys non silver item &#57605;


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> LOL!! I've been MIA but I'm back!!!



Welcome backkkk !!


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:


> The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol! I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in
> 
> Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
> The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.
> 
> Here are pictures of the ring


 
Thanks for your information, your ring is so beautiful


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol!  I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in
> 
> Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
> The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.
> 
> Here are pictures of the ring



Oooh you got the ring!! yaaaay!! Told you it was pretty


----------



## albino

wintersong said:


> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



 Hi may i know ur bead bracelet's bead is in size 4mm or 3mm? 
Any of tiffany fans here know? Huge different between this two size? I want the one with blue heart tag.. It has in 3mm and 4mm two size??? Pls help..


----------



## tlhy71

albino said:
			
		

> Hi may i know ur bead bracelet's bead is in size 4mm or 3mm?
> Any of tiffany fans here know? Huge different between this two size? I want the one with blue heart tag.. It has in 3mm and 4mm two size??? Pls help..



I measured my bracelet. It's 4mm for the beaded bracelet with the blue enamel heart.


----------



## albino

tlhy71 said:


> I measured my bracelet. It's 4mm for the beaded bracelet with the blue enamel heart.



Thanks!


----------



## albino

may i know is there any VAT refund in USA? anyone can further explain the procedure or details?


----------



## faintlymacabre

albino said:


> may i know is there any VAT refund in USA? anyone can further explain the procedure or details?



The USA doesn't have VAT.  Some states will not charge you sales tax though, if you are from abroad.  This is usually done at time of purchase, in my experience.  You have to show them your passport.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Thanks for your information, your ring is so beautiful






			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> Oooh you got the ring!! yaaaay!! Told you it was pretty



Thank you! I do love my new ring!


----------



## wintersong

albino said:


> Hi may i know ur bead bracelet's bead is in size 4mm or 3mm?
> Any of tiffany fans here know? Huge different between this two size? I want the one with blue heart tag.. It has in 3mm and 4mm two size??? Pls help..



Mine is 4mm 
The bracelet with the heart lock is 3mm.


----------



## karo

wintersong said:
			
		

> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



Stunning ring! Love your bracelets too!


----------



## wintersong

karo said:


> Stunning ring! Love your bracelets too!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here are my new vintage pieces I added to my collection this week (they came to me all the way from KY, IL and PA): Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff, heart key hole and key padlock charm and charm bracelet, geometric and concave disk 1837 necklaces! I am IN LOVE:


----------



## Tiffanylady

Oh, and I forgot to add the Narrow 1837 cuff that I bought from a lady in NY, it arrived last week:


----------



## cvlshopaholic

a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> Here are my new vintage pieces I added to my collection this week (they came to me all the way from KY, IL and PA): Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff, heart key hole and key padlock charm and charm bracelet, geometric and concave disk 1837 necklaces! I am IN LOVE:



I'm sooooo in love with that cuff!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

cvlshopaholic said:


> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!



Very pretty. Happy Birthdayartyhat:


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MrsTGreen said:


> Very pretty. Happy Birthdayartyhat:



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!



They are lovely! Happy Birthday!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here are my new vintage pieces I added to my collection this week (they came to me all the way from KY, IL and PA): Paloma Picasso XXXOOO cuff, heart key hole and key padlock charm and charm bracelet, geometric and concave disk 1837 necklaces! I am IN LOVE:


YOUR SO LUCKY!!!! Lol I wish they still sold the 1837 disk and that bold cuff is Be-A-U-TIFUL!!!! 



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Oh, and I forgot to add the Narrow 1837 cuff that I bought from a lady in NY, it arrived last week:


Yay!!! we are narrow cuff twins!



			
				cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!


Aww that was so sweet of him. The earrings look really elegant on you birthday girl!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> YOUR SO LUCKY!!!! Lol I wish they still sold the 1837 disk and that bold cuff is Be-A-U-TIFUL!!!!
> 
> Yay!!! we are narrow cuff twins!
> 
> Aww that was so sweet of him. The earrings look really elegant on you birthday girl!



I know, isn't the XXXOOO just to DIE for? I bought it for $85, can you believe it!? There is only 1 for sale on eBay like this one and it is for $899!!!!!!! Yes, we are cuff twins now!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

cvlshopaholic said:


> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!



those are really pretty!  happy birthday


----------



## lovechildmonste

cvlshopaholic said:


> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!



Very unique. I love it.


----------



## grace04

cvlshopaholic said:


> a little something from the boyfriend for my birthday..frank gehry hearts..i love these!


 
They're lovely!


----------



## Caz71

wore together today. Think will be my signature look! Loving the bean


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> wore together today. Think will be my signature look! Loving the bean



I love the earings !!!! Wowwww


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> I love the earings !!!! Wowwww



Just like yours!!! )


----------



## Aussiegal

Caz71 said:


> Just like yours!!! )


oh i love your profile pic...i was just there last week!


----------



## Caz71

Aussiegal said:


> oh i love your profile pic...i was just there last week!



Aussiegal - me too, on Tuesday. Was a little packed.  I swear they need like a ticketing system (eg like in a deli at Safeway)


----------



## Aussiegal

oh i was there on Tuesday morning too! there was hardly anyone when i went as soon as they opened, i was in a rush to catch my flight home


----------



## BlueLoula

Aussiegal said:
			
		

> oh i was there on Tuesday morning too! there was hardly anyone when i went as soon as they opened, i was in a rush to catch my flight home



Did u buy somethg or just sneaking ?? Lol


----------



## Foxysnob

Caz71 said:
			
		

> wore together today. Think will be my signature look! Loving the bean



Hi Caz, did you decide to get your bean chain extended?


----------



## Caz71

Foxysnob said:


> Hi Caz, did you decide to get your bean chain extended?



Yes but just temporary. Got an extension piece for the back. Until I decide when to give it to Tiffany to extend...


----------



## Tiffanylady

Caz71 said:
			
		

> wore together today. Think will be my signature look! Loving the bean



Very pretty!


----------



## tlhy71

Just bought a Swarovski bow charm and attached it to my Tiffany charm bracelet.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> Just bought a Swarovski bow charm and attached it to my Tiffany charm bracelet.



Oh It's so sparkly & pretty!!!!!!!! Can you please tell me how your Tiffany bag charm is holding up? Does the enamel chip or fade? I think I'm going to get the box


----------



## tlhy71

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Oh It's so sparkly & pretty!!!!!!!! Can you please tell me how your Tiffany bag charm is holding up? Does the enamel chip or fade? I think I'm going to get the box



I've just had it for a couple of weeks. So it's still quite brand new. But I heard from the Tiffany SA that I should be extra careful with it as hard knocks on objects can get it chipped. Also if the enamel wears off or gets chipped, it cannot be repaired. It is such a pretty charm. But if you do get it, just have to be extra gentle with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> I've just had it for a couple of weeks. So it's still quite brand new. But I heard from the Tiffany SA that I should be extra careful with it as hard knocks on objects can get it chipped. Also if the enamel wears off or gets chipped, it cannot be repaired. It is such a pretty charm. But if you do get it, just have to be extra gentle with it. Hope this helps.



It did help and I really appreciate you telling me that. I'm so hard on my jewelry and know it would get chipped--BUT IT'S SO PRETTY that I'm going to get it and just enjoy it until I ruin it lol thanks again and I love your charm bracelet!


----------



## tlhy71

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> It did help and I really appreciate you telling me that. I'm so hard on my jewelry and know it would get chipped--BUT IT'S SO PRETTY that I'm going to get it and just enjoy it until I ruin it lol thanks again and I love your charm bracelet!



I love it too. It adds some sweet color to the charm bracelet. Just get it. It's so pretty. And do your best to take care of it while enjoying it


----------



## hvictoriak

Will post pics when I figure out how...

My T&Co collection:
Twist Knot Earrings 
Sparklers pendant necklace w/ peridot stone and 18k gold chain 
Elsa Peretti Eternal Circle pendant necklace
Venetian chain link bracelet 
Abstract heart pendant necklace


----------



## Tiffanylady

Realized I never posted a picture of my loved 1837 key ring... My little bit of glamour with my mommy car, library cards, etc


----------



## tlhy71

My Tiffany beaded bracelet paired with my Pandora bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

tlhy71 said:


> My Tiffany beaded bracelet paired with my Pandora bracelet.



Nice i wear mine with my lovelinks...


----------



## tlhy71

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Nice i wear mine with my lovelinks...



Nice! I have the 10mm beaded bracelet too. Maybe I can pair it with my Pandora for a change. Thanks for the idea


----------



## swee7bebe

tlhy71 said:
			
		

> Nice! I have the 10mm beaded bracelet too. Maybe I can pair it with my Pandora for a change. Thanks for the idea



I pair mine with my pandora all the time


----------



## restricter

New additions to my collection -- silver with Rubedo mini RTT.  Brand new in stores.


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> New additions to my collection -- silver with Rubedo mini RTT.  Brand new in stores.



ahh k i see u wrote brand new. cant wait to see them here! Model piccie please Thanks.


----------



## weasie

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



 Looking for Polomo Picasso hammered disc pendant with x design.they  are saying its not available.  Anyone know where I can find this piece.


----------



## EBMIC

restricter said:


> New additions to my collection -- silver with Rubedo mini RTT.  Brand new in stores.


Beautiful, can u model pix please!!


----------



## Crzyjenn04

Can someone tell me if the initial pendants from Elsa peretti have identifying marks on them? I'm looking to buy one from someone and want to make sure it's authentic!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Crzyjenn04 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the initial pendants from Elsa peretti have identifying marks on them? I'm looking to buy one from someone and want to make sure it's authentic!



No, only on the chain. I have letter k.


----------



## restricter

Crzyjenn04 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the initial pendants from Elsa peretti have identifying marks on them? I'm looking to buy one from someone and want to make sure it's authentic!



I have the large size and it does have markings. Not sure about the small ones.


----------



## ohsoJill

restricter said:


> New additions to my collection -- silver with Rubedo mini RTT.  Brand new in stores.



Beautiful!! And the cat too!


----------



## love_addict919

Hello ladies. I would like to share my very small Tiffanys collection. I never owned any Tiffanys until I met my DBF. Over the past 2 years, these have been various gifts for annis/bday. Thank you for letting me share! 





1837 Interlocking ring






Band ring with blue enamel 





Charm bracelet with "I love you" charm... Hoping to add more charms soon!


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Finally getting around to posting pics of my collection. Been lurking and reading but never have a moment to just post my pics.
I have a very small collection: 
graduated bead necklace and matching bracelet
Elsa Peretti Feather ring
Signature silver and black enamel ring
Sommerset Oxidized Ring
Paloma Picasso Crown of Hearts with diamond pendant
an inherited RTT round charm bracelet.

I would like to add the bead earrings. My "signature" thing is "xo" so I would love to add the pendant and band, maybe earrings to my collection. I am also in love with the bracelet/necklace that was all silver hearts with the center gold heart. But, alas it retired on me.


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Oops! Here's the pic


----------



## MrsTGreen

restricter said:


> New additions to my collection -- silver with Rubedo mini RTT. Brand new in stores.


 
Congrats on your beautiful pieces


----------



## MrsTGreen

love_addict919 said:


> Hello ladies. I would like to share my very small Tiffanys collection. I never owned any Tiffanys until I met my DBF. Over the past 2 years, these have been various gifts for annis/bday. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913349
> 
> 1837 Interlocking ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913351
> 
> Band ring with blue enamel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913352
> 
> Charm bracelet with "I love you" charm... Hoping to add more charms soon!


 


oldfashionedgrl said:


> View attachment 1913535
> 
> 
> Oops! Here's the pic


 
Beautiful collections!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

IBMIC, here is the picture, if you want to send me the link to the one you are looking into I can look at it and compare


----------



## Tiffanylady

restricter said:
			
		

> I have the large size and it does have markings. Not sure about the small ones.


Mine is the small K 



			
				oldfashionedgrl said:
			
		

> Finally getting around to posting pics of my collection. Been lurking and reading but never have a moment to just post my pics.
> I have a very small collection:
> graduated bead necklace and matching bracelet
> Elsa Peretti Feather ring
> Signature silver and black enamel ring
> Sommerset Oxidized Ring
> Paloma Picasso Crown of Hearts with diamond pendant
> an inherited RTT round charm bracelet.
> 
> I would like to add the bead earrings. My "signature" thing is "xo" so I would love to add the pendant and band, maybe earrings to my collection. I am also in love with the bracelet/necklace that was all silver hearts with the center gold heart. But, alas it retired on me.



Beautiful collection


----------



## BlueLoula

My today


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Blue Loula, what is that diamond bracelet next to the infinity one? So pretty!


----------



## TammySue

Love your beautiful collection, BlueLoula!  Adding the lock ring to my wish list.


----------



## BlueLoula

oldfashionedgrl said:
			
		

> Blue Loula, what is that diamond bracelet next to the infinity one? So pretty!



Its a diamond bracelet rg not from tiff from my local jeweler  i have the same wg i love them very dainty and sparkly  




			
				TammySue said:
			
		

> Love your beautiful collection, BlueLoula!  Adding the lock ring to my wish list.



Thank u  
I love this ring a must have i say !! Its so sparkly even if diamond very small !!!!


----------



## aussie@heart

I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

aussie@heart said:


> I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.



I always go back and forth as well, except that I like rose gold so I am always debating wether I should get it in sterling or rose gold.  Do I want the cheaper sterling open heart pendant or rose gold?  I love them both.

So I'm no help, but I feel your pain.


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.



Hi Aussie (Im aussie too), i love the double minis. Id go for the silver/gold personally as I have yet to purchase anything with gold... the mini's look very cute on. Have seen on people around in the city....Good luck


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> IBMIC, here is the picture, if you want to send me the link to the one you are looking into I can look at it and compare



Thank you! This is the inside....thoughts?


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Thank you! This is the inside....thoughts?



I have never seen the inside plaque of the bangle on a circle like the ring... Unfortunately it does not look authentic to me


----------



## Tiffanylady

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My today


Beautiful like always! 



			
				aussie@heart said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.



Buy what you really, REALLY love, or save that $300 to buy a different piece you want. I love sets so I would see if I can stretch it to a necklace and bracelet combo


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> I have never seen the inside plaque of the bangle on a circle like the ring... Unfortunately it does not look authentic to me


Agreed, thank you!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Agreed, thank you!



Sorry hon! There is one for sale on eBay now for $195 OBO, and it looks authentic, take a look. I bought a pearl bracelet from he seller today, so I saw the somerset bangle listed in his other items. Maybe he will accept $125 for it. He came down $75 for my bracelet


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Sorry hon! There is one for sale on eBay now for $195 OBO, and it looks authentic, take a look. I bought a pearl bracelet from he seller today, so I saw the somerset bangle listed in his other items. Maybe he will accept $125 for it. He came down $75 for my bracelet


I'll take a look, thanks!


----------



## lovechildmonste

wintersong said:


> LOL was taking pics of my bow ring & bracelets today, decided to share!
> (excuse the hugeness, i'm technologically impaired lol)



Oh my goodness...  I love bows... I've been eyeing that bow diamond ring forever but it just doesn't fit my budget for now. LOL! I cried when I saw it. LOL...


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Sorry hon! There is one for sale on eBay now for $195 OBO, and it looks authentic, take a look. I bought a pearl bracelet from he seller today, so I saw the somerset bangle listed in his other items. Maybe he will accept $125 for it. He came down $75 for my bracelet


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-...t-/130785025132?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

TiffanyLady, what do u think of this? Authentic?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-Sterling-Silver-925-Heart-Clasp-bracelet-/130785025132?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TiffanyLady, what do u think of this? Authentic?
> Thanks for your help!



If i might  
Box and packaging is authentic 
For the bracelet seems authentic too  
Good luck


----------



## BlueLoula

aussie@heart said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.



Am i too late ?? Lol
The gold and ss rtt heart pendant !!! Woooozzyyyyy


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Beautiful like always!
> 
> Buy what you really, REALLY love, or save that $300 to buy a different piece you want. I love sets so I would see if I can stretch it to a necklace and bracelet combo



Thank u beautiful lady tiffany


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tiffany-Co-Sterling-Silver-925-Heart-Clasp-bracelet-/130785025132?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TiffanyLady, what do u think of this? Authentic?
> Thanks for your help!



Here is what I worrying me: the care card. Authentic care cards do not have "care of sterling silver" on them. I did not see a photo of the Tiffany mark on the bracelet. I have this bracelet I will take a look if the Tiffany markings on it when I get home. The bracelet looks ok, the red flag is the care card, because I'd the care card is fake, how can the bracelet not be?


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> If i might
> Box and packaging is authentic
> For the bracelet seems authentic too
> Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## aussie@heart

Does anyone have the Paloma Picasso mini geometric heart with diamond? The picture on the website makes the diamond look huge, is it really that big? Any pics?!??


----------



## restricter

aussie@heart said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma. So I've been given a $300 budget for the holidays and I'm stuck between two options. Either get the Return to tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver and the Elsa peretti color by the yard bracelet in sterling silver with tanzanite. Or instead the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant with one heart in sterling silver and the other in 18k gold. Should I opt for two less expensive gifts or just one expensive gift. Also if anyone has any pictures of anything I mentioned above, that would be awesome. Oh and also if you have any pictures of the return to Tiffany double mini hearts pendant in sterling silver with the blue enamel heart. Sorry this is so long, I'm new to the site. Thanks.



This pendant now comes in sterling silver with Rubedo, which means you might be able to still stretch your budget (or find a way to get the earrings).  Here are pictures of both.


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> This pendant now comes in sterling silver with Rubedo, which means you might be able to still stretch your budget (or find a way to get the earrings).  Here are pictures of both.



Can u post link for this item ? Cant find on website


----------



## restricter

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Can u post link for this item ? Cant find on website



I guess it's still not on the website yet.  Here are the product code numbers from my receipt.

Necklace - 175-44-29633746 (Price was GBP 133)

Earrings - 175-64-2963374 (Price was GBP 204)

If you call customer service and give them these numbers, they should be able to track it down for you.  Good luck -- it would be great being your twin!


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> I guess it's still not on the website yet.  Here are the product code numbers from my receipt.
> 
> Necklace - 175-44-29633746 (Price was GBP 133)
> 
> Earrings - 175-64-2963374 (Price was GBP 204)
> 
> If you call customer service and give them these numbers, they should be able to track it down for you.  Good luck -- it would be great being your twin!



Thx and may i ask a mod pic for the necklace seems beautiful !!


----------



## restricter

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Thx and may i ask a mod pic for the necklace seems beautiful !!



Here you go:


----------



## restricter

Oh -- BlueLoula, get the earrings too, if you can.  They look GREAT with the necklace.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Just chanced upon this link! Would like to share mine...


----------



## BlueLoula

restricter said:
			
		

> Oh -- BlueLoula, get the earrings too, if you can.  They look GREAT with the necklace.



I loved themm !!


----------



## laeticia

so happy with my latest purchase, the graduated bead necklace. i think i posted in the Tiffany discussion thread by mistake


----------



## BlueLoula

I love how my rings looks like in this pic  
Wanted to share even not clear lolololol


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> I love how my rings looks like in this pic
> Wanted to share even not clear lolololol
> View attachment 1919437


I love it!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

restricter said:
			
		

> Here you go:


That is so pretty! 



			
				laeticia said:
			
		

> so happy with my latest purchase, the graduated bead necklace. i think i posted in the Tiffany discussion thread by mistake


The Tiffany beads are so bold and classy-it's beautiful



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I love how my rings looks like in this pic
> Wanted to share even not clear lolololol



I love this pic Blue!!! From the nails, to the jewelry to the bag-everything is so pretty!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> I love it!!






			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> That is so pretty!
> 
> The Tiffany beads are so bold and classy-it's beautiful
> 
> I love this pic Blue!!! From the nails, to the jewelry to the bag-everything is so pretty!!!



Thank uuuu  u r so sweet


----------



## aussie@heart

Does anyone have dbty .08c solitaire bracelet in sterling silver? Would love to see pics because I'm not sure if it will be too small.


----------



## MrsTGreen

laeticia said:


> so happy with my latest purchase, the graduated bead necklace. i think i posted in the Tiffany discussion thread by mistake



Gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> I love how my rings looks like in this pic
> Wanted to share even not clear lolololol
> View attachment 1919437



Love!!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Love!!



Thks sweety


----------



## k9lover

Hi all! 

I am new to the forum. I've gone through the whole thread and must say everyone has such beautiful collections. My collection is small I got my first Tiffany piece as a graduation present in 2006.


----------



## BlueLoula

k9lover said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I am new to the forum. I've gone through the whole thread and must say everyone has such beautiful collections. My collection is small I got my first Tiffany piece as a graduation present in 2006.



Pics pics lol
I started 4 month ago !! Lolool


----------



## k9lover

BlueLoula said:


> Pics pics lol
> I started 4 month ago !! Lolool




I'll snap a pic tomorrow  Lighting sucks right now. I collect Pandora & troll too, but Tiffany is my favorite. So timeless.


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> Here you go:



Hi Restricter - I love the necklace ALOT, looks hot!


----------



## laeticia

@PinkCornbread said:


> The Tiffany beads are so bold and classy-it's beautiful





MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats



Thank you both! I'm annoyed though over the quality of the beads, they seem rather light for their size and I realized that one of the beads has a dent on it, will bring it back tomorrow but I don't think Tiffany will do anything about it. Pretty sure it was made when they shortened the necklace, my fault for not checking properly


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

laeticia said:
			
		

> Thank you both! I'm annoyed though over the quality of the beads, they seem rather light for their size and I realized that one of the beads has a dent on it, will bring it back tomorrow but I don't think Tiffany will do anything about it. Pretty sure it was made when they shortened the necklace, my fault for not checking properly



These aren't solid?  I love the necklace and just assumed that at that price they were solid, but perhaps silver is much more expensive than I thought.


----------



## laeticia

GertrudeMcFuzz said:
			
		

> These aren't solid?  I love the necklace and just assumed that at that price they were solid, but perhaps silver is much more expensive than I thought.



They don't feel as solid compared to my mini beaded necklace and bracelets. I got this necklace cos I haven't had any issues with denting the mini beads.


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 1902516
> 
> 
> Medium RTT and Blue on other side.


Love this!!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Just got my 10mm bead and heart clasp bracelets back from being polished


I absolutely love this look!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hamhamjanice said:
			
		

> Just chanced upon this link! Would like to share mine...



I Looove all those different colors of open heart!


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone have soleste ring smaller then 0.5 carat? I think it will look ok since I don't like huge rocks and I have small fingers, I believe my ring size is 3 or 3.25 or something


----------



## faintlymacabre

Myrkur said:


> Does anyone have soleste ring smaller then 0.5 carat? I think it will look ok since I don't like huge rocks and I have small fingers, I believe my ring size is 3 or 3.25 or something



That double-halo gives a LOT of finger coverage though.  Maybe check out the Sola (single-halo) as well!


----------



## Ellenpink

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Does anyone have soleste ring smaller then 0.5 carat? I think it will look ok since I don't like huge rocks and I have small fingers, I believe my ring size is 3 or 3.25 or something



I have it in the yellow version in .44 and wear a 3.50


----------



## etk123

Ellenpink said:


> I have it in the yellow version in .44 and wear a 3.50



 It's perfect


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Ellenpink said:
			
		

> I have it in the yellow version in .44 and wear a 3.50



So pretty.


----------



## Myrkur

faintlymacabre said:


> That double-halo gives a LOT of finger coverage though.  Maybe check out the Sola (single-halo) as well!



http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/237487/20120922_145018.jpg
is this the single halo? I LOVE this size.. she says on wedding bee that it's almost .4 carat, so .3 something I guess.. aah, this would be the perfect size for me I guess, with the single halo!


----------



## Myrkur

Ellenpink said:


> I have it in the yellow version in .44 and wear a 3.50



It's beautiful!! But I think would still look a bit too big for me.. but maybe with the single halo it will look perfect.


----------



## Caz71

The earrings are unfortunately not Tiffany's, but a $100 cheaper version but white gold... (Michael Hill)


----------



## ririan

Ellenpink said:


> I have it in the yellow version in .44 and wear a 3.50



The diamond looks much bigger than a 0.44!  So beautiful!


----------



## lonnicole

Myrkur said:


> http://bios.weddingbee.com/pics/237487/20120922_145018.jpg
> is this the single halo? I LOVE this size.. she says on wedding bee that it's almost .4 carat, so .3 something I guess.. aah, this would be the perfect size for me I guess, with the single halo!


This pic looks like the soleste..with the double halo...a little blurry but I can make out the second halo. I have a keen eye for it BC its hard to get a good pic of my own soleste. Sometimes the inner halo somewhat blends in with inner diamond from a distance (not that I'm complaining since it makes the center look bigger   ) but it was also my understanding that the Tiffany sola referred to the yellow diamond ring in the collection not a single halo..and the soleste is the white version of the ring. Hope this helps. I also considered the solitaire and the soleste when looking and just fell in love with the soleste (white diamonds) so I'm partial...but am very curious to see the pink diamonds in it. Im sure its beautiful as well but have never seen if in person. My suggestion would be to try both solitaire and soleste on at same time and see which one catches ur eye more!  With my. 61 soleste I keep getting compliment and my friends keep asking me if its 1-2 cts! Great finger coverage! Good luck! Let us know what u decide!


----------



## Myrkur

lonnicole said:


> This pic looks like the soleste..with the double halo...a little blurry but I can make out the second halo. I have a keen eye for it BC its hard to get a good pic of my own soleste. Sometimes the inner halo somewhat blends in with inner diamond from a distance (not that I'm complaining since it makes the center look bigger   ) but it was also my understanding that the Tiffany sola referred to the yellow diamond ring in the collection not a single halo..and the soleste is the white version of the ring. Hope this helps. I also considered the solitaire and the soleste when looking and just fell in love with the soleste (white diamonds) so I'm partial...but am very curious to see the pink diamonds in it. Im sure its beautiful as well but have never seen if in person. My suggestion would be to try both solitaire and soleste on at same time and see which one catches ur eye more!  With my. 61 soleste I keep getting compliment and my friends keep asking me if its 1-2 cts! Great finger coverage! Good luck! Let us know what u decide!


Ooooh it does look a lot smaller then the yellow diamond which was posted here on this page though.. Oh well, I think I'll just have to see for myself when I'm there. At least I'm pretty sure I want something under 0.5 carat.. and would love to know some prices as well, but can't find much on the internet about smaller stones


----------



## Candice0985

Myrkur said:


> Ooooh it does look a lot smaller then the yellow diamond which was posted here on this page though.. Oh well, I think I'll just have to see for myself when I'm there. At least I'm pretty sure I want something under 0.5 carat.. and would love to know some prices as well, but can't find much on the internet about smaller stones


you can call your local tiffany and they can source you anything under .5 and give you prices.


----------



## Myrkur

Candice0985 said:


> you can call your local tiffany and they can source you anything under .5 and give you prices.



Thanks! But if I'm going to buy it, I'm buying it next year in NY, because they replaced the $ sign for  sign here where I live, so it's much more expensive here, around 2000 price difference for the 0.5 carat, which is ridiculous of course!


----------



## Candice0985

Myrkur said:


> Thanks! But if I'm going to buy it, I'm buying it next year in NY, because they replaced the $ sign for  sign here where I live, so it's much more expensive here, around 2000 price difference for the 0.5 carat, which is ridiculous of course!


I agree, buy in the US or Canada and Tiffany is much less expensive


----------



## lonnicole

Myrkur said:


> Ooooh it does look a lot smaller then the yellow diamond which was posted here on this page though.. Oh well, I think I'll just have to see for myself when I'm there. At least I'm pretty sure I want something under 0.5 carat.. and would love to know some prices as well, but can't find much on the internet about smaller stones


Yeah I had to take a closer look also BC I had never heard of a soleste with a single halo, but if u look closely at where the prongs are (you can only kind of see them on the right side) the second halo sits I inbetween these prongs. I think your going to love it when you come to the states. I'm excited for you! It sparkles like crazy!!


----------



## aussie@heart

What do you all think, return to Tiffany mini heart tag earrings or return to tiffany mini notes earrings? Which one should I get? Any modeling pics!?


----------



## msspooky09

aussie@heart said:
			
		

> What do you all think, return to Tiffany mini heart tag earrings or return to tiffany mini notes earrings? Which one should I get? Any modeling pics!?



I had both and sold the mini notes earrings bc I didn't like how they looked on my ears. The hearts look much better than me, so my vote is for the heart tag earrings


----------



## @PinkCornbread

So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1923698
> 
> 
> So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up



Sorry about the wear on your new charm I know the enamel charms needs more delicate care.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I have a new purchase...Double heart pendant
www.i974.photobu






cket.com


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Sorry about the wear on your new charm I know the enamel charms needs more delicate care.



Yes it definitely requires delicate attention. I normally love the clinking sounds of my bracelets but today it was like little chimes that induced stress.I kept checking to make sure it was still blue! Lol maybe I will wear it as a necklace.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I have a new purchase...Double heart pendant
> www.i974.photobucket.com



This is so pretty-how long is the chain? You know we want modeling pictures!


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> What do you all think, return to Tiffany mini heart tag earrings or return to tiffany mini notes earrings? Which one should I get? Any modeling pics!?



'Ive got the RTT mini's posting a pic now what I wore today. 
I want to get the notes earrings as I'm wearing the notes pendent..


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up



Congratsss love the look love the style as usual !! And love the green lol !!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yes it definitely requires delicate attention. I normally love the clinking sounds of my bracelets but today it was like little chimes that induced stress.I kept checking to make sure it was still blue! Lol maybe I will wear it as a necklace.



Yes as a necklace u ll not stress anymore !! This is strange if the enamel goes offf !!!


----------



## merekat703

inch37 said:


> Darkangel my bean is
> 18mm
> 16 inch
> 8 grams
> 
> Love the size
> 
> My heart not so much it's kind of small on me


 I just bought the 18mm bean on ebay and was surprised it was on a 16" chain. Did you have to request the 16" instead of the 18" or did they make both sizes once?


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1923698
> 
> 
> So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up


Very nice!


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> I have a new purchase...Double heart pendant
> www.i974.photobu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cket.com


Beautiful, I Agee with Pink, modeling shots please!!


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> 'Ive got the RTT mini's posting a pic now what I wore today.
> I want to get the notes earrings as I'm wearing the notes pendent..
> 
> View attachment 1923753


Very pretty!


----------



## divadivine682

I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


----------



## divadivine682

and heres my collection pic  I have a venetian bracelet on the way and super excited to get that one! Great layering piece i think 

Top row: Blue enamel RTT pendant on a 20" oval link chain, T & L notes pendants on 16" elsa peretti chain, Elsa Peretti Quadrifolgio in medium, RTT onyx heart, 1837 concave necklace

Middle row: Notes bracelet, 24" oval link chain, 2 Lexicon anniversary pendants, Elsa Peretti eternal circle necklace, bow beaded bracelet

Bottom row: Round RTT bracelet with retired bow lock, retired naughty/nice (no enamel) lock, heart stencil pendant and retired K lock, Toggle necklace, Love knot ring, notes ring and 1837 ring.

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

its beautiful do you know if this comes in yellow or rose gold? 




divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


----------



## BlueLoula

divadivine682 said:
			
		

> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten



Omg i want one !!! I love it will ask bout it !!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

divadivine682 said:
			
		

> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


I saw it in the store and it's so cute!!!!!!!




			
				divadivine682 said:
			
		

> and heres my collection pic  I have a venetian bracelet on the way and super excited to get that one! Great layering piece i think
> 
> Top row: Blue enamel RTT pendant on a 20" oval link chain, T & L notes pendants on 16" elsa peretti chain, Elsa Peretti Quadrifolgio in medium, RTT onyx heart, 1837 concave necklace
> 
> Middle row: Notes bracelet, 24" oval link chain, 2 Lexicon anniversary pendants, Elsa Peretti eternal circle necklace, bow beaded bracelet
> 
> Bottom row: Round RTT bracelet with retired bow lock, retired naughty/nice (no enamel) lock, heart stencil pendant and retired K lock, Toggle necklace, Love knot ring, notes ring and 1837 ring.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow I love your Collection!!!!


----------



## aussie@heart

msspooky09 said:


> I had both and sold the mini notes earrings bc I didn't like how they looked on my ears. The hearts look much better than me, so my vote is for the heart tag earrings



I think the mini heart tag earrings are adorable, but I'm afraid they will be big for my ears. Even thought their mini they still look huge.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Congratsss love the look love the style as usual !! And love the green lol !!!!



Lol I should have taken off my old green jacket that I lounge in and put something cute on! Owell


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Lol I should have taken off my old green jacket that I lounge in and put something cute on! Owell



Omg pink i was at tiffany today !!!!! This is helll i wonder how i ll wAit for 2013 !!! Lol 
I want the infinity pendant !!! I loved it  !! And i saw the bead earings again still in love with them and the pearls earing !!!!  Omg i need to buy something from tifff lololololol addictiveeeeeee 
I saw the blue box charm i didnt like it much to tell the truth but i liked the plain silver one    !! Lol

..........Sight sight ...... Next week i ll buy somethg lol i cant anymore lol


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

divadivine682 said:
			
		

> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten



Love!  So pretty.


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1923698
> 
> 
> So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up


 Thats why I ended up selling my blue box charm. Wore it once on a bracelet and it looked so used.


----------



## merekat703

divadivine682 said:


> i haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to tiffany & co. And will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


 love!!


----------



## yadi

Im really into Gold Jewelry. Love Tiffany. Just got gold key necklace. Love it.


----------



## divadivine682

xblackxstarx said:


> its beautiful do you know if this comes in yellow or rose gold?


 Thank u! I have no idea, im sure if you call customer service and ask they can give u a bit more info on that....



BlueLoula said:


> Omg i want one !!! I love it will ask bout it !!!


 I love how dainty it is, thank u 



@PinkCornbread said:


> I saw it in the store and it's so cute!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I love your Collection!!!!


 Thank u so much!!



GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> Love!  So pretty.


----------



## EBMIC

divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


OMG, I want one!!!  Very nice collection!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten



omg obsessed!  I need this!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> This is so pretty-how long is the chain? You know we want modeling pictures!


 


EBMIC said:


> Beautiful, I Agee with Pink, modeling shots please!!


 
Thanks I will take model pics soon! I'm going on a ban til after xmas. No more purchases for me.


----------



## MrsTGreen

divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


 I have to put this on my wish list!!


divadivine682 said:


> and heres my collection pic  I have a venetian bracelet on the way and super excited to get that one! Great layering piece i think
> 
> Top row: Blue enamel RTT pendant on a 20" oval link chain, T & L notes pendants on 16" elsa peretti chain, Elsa Peretti Quadrifolgio in medium, RTT onyx heart, 1837 concave necklace
> 
> Middle row: Notes bracelet, 24" oval link chain, 2 Lexicon anniversary pendants, Elsa Peretti eternal circle necklace, bow beaded bracelet
> 
> Bottom row: Round RTT bracelet with retired bow lock, retired naughty/nice (no enamel) lock, heart stencil pendant and retired K lock, Toggle necklace, Love knot ring, notes ring and 1837 ring.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 Love your collection!


----------



## NurseAnn

divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten



This is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!  I have been wanting another bead bracelet to layer with the one I already have.  Did she say if there were other designs coming out too?  I really want this!


----------



## Caz71

divadivine682 said:


> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten



wow its cute. I love the bows.


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> I think the mini heart tag earrings are adorable, but I'm afraid they will be big for my ears. Even thought their mini they still look huge.



Yes I can agree. They are not that mini...


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Very nice!


Thank u EBMIC



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Omg pink i was at tiffany today !!!!! This is helll i wonder how i ll wAit for 2013 !!! Lol
> I want the infinity pendant !!! I loved it  !! And i saw the bead earings again still in love with them and the pearls earing !!!!  Omg i need to buy something from tifff lololololol addictiveeeeeee
> I saw the blue box charm i didnt like it much to tell the truth but i liked the plain silver one    !! Lol
> 
> ..........Sight sight ...... Next week i ll buy somethg lol i cant anymore lol


Blue I so wish we could go to Tiffany's together.....THAT WAY we could have melt downs together! Lol I went again yesterday and realized this addiction is real!  



			
				merekat703 said:
			
		

> Thats why I ended up selling my blue box charm. Wore it once on a bracelet and it looked so used.



Omg Merekat exactly!! It looked like i had it for months after 1wear! I tried to wear it as a necklace but didn't like it that way My sa is so cool that he fixed it without any questions! I will post pics


----------



## @PinkCornbread

So Tpf family, as you know, I recently purchased the cute Tiffany blue box charm w/enamel. I wore it 1time (on my rtt bracelet) & saw wear along edges of the box. Like you could actually see the silver coming thru;( It's to delicate to have other charms "clinking" against it so I tried it the next day as a necklace. I wore it into Tiffany's & my SA asked how I liked it so I showed him. Without a box, pouch or receipt he exchange it clipped the round tag onto my bead bracelet (which was on my wish-list) and assured me that it could definitely take "Clinking"! Its not an extravagant piece but I just wanted to share that experience.I love their jewelry but the service is outstanding!!!!! Next is the lexicon Bangle


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> So Tpf family, as you know, I recently purchased the cute Tiffany blue box charm w/enamel. I wore it 1time (on my rtt bracelet) & saw wear along edges of the box. Like you could actually see the silver coming thru;( It's to delicate to have other charms "clinking" against it so I tried it the next day as a necklace. I wore it into Tiffany's & my SA asked how I liked it so I showed him. Without a box, pouch or receipt he exchange it clipped the round tag onto my bead bracelet (which was on my wish-list) and assured me that it could definitely take "Clinking"! Its not an extravagant piece but I just wanted to share that experience.I love their jewelry but the service is outstanding!!!!! Next is the lexicon Bangle



I love the rtt charm on the bead !! 
Btw thats y am affraid of enamel. !! But u lucky sa exchange it  
Congratsss enjoy !!!! 

The bangle i want so much is the lock with diamond ahhhhh


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I love the rtt charm on the bead !!
> Btw thats y am affraid of enamel. !! But u lucky sa exchange it
> Congratsss enjoy !!!!
> 
> The bangle i want so much is the lock with diamond ahhhhh



Blue stop making me want everything! LOL that one is Gorgeous-Hey it matches your ring right? And yes my SA rocks! Lol I honestly didn't even consider trying to take it back because it had been worn and no longer "Like New". I love how fun the charm looks on the beads


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Blue stop making me want everything! LOL that one is Gorgeous-Hey it matches your ring right? And yes my SA rocks! Lol I honestly didn't even consider trying to take it back because it had been worn and no longer "Like New". I love how fun the charm looks on the beads



Yessss it matches my ring hehehe 
Pink u r the one tempting me lolololol 
The bangle i ll leave for hubby to buy lol christmas maybe lol 
But dont know if i should get the bead earings i have wg smaller size but still have my eye on them !!! Lol
Ahhh tiffany lolil


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> So Tpf family, as you know, I recently purchased the cute Tiffany blue box charm w/enamel. I wore it 1time (on my rtt bracelet) & saw wear along edges of the box. Like you could actually see the silver coming thru;( It's to delicate to have other charms "clinking" against it so I tried it the next day as a necklace. I wore it into Tiffany's & my SA asked how I liked it so I showed him. Without a box, pouch or receipt he exchange it clipped the round tag onto my bead bracelet (which was on my wish-list) and assured me that it could definitely take "Clinking"! Its not an extravagant piece but I just wanted to share that experience.I love their jewelry but the service is outstanding!!!!! Next is the lexicon Bangle



Btw u have 2 bead bracelets ?? Or the bead is attached on the rtt ?? Got lost lol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Btw u have 2 bead bracelets ?? Or the bead is attached on the rtt ?? Got lost lol



Lol Yes sweetie! I actually have 3 but only 2 are Tiffany's! Oh and The round RTT charm is clipped onto my 10 mm bracelet using the lobster clasp they gave me! I can't get enough of the jingling! Lol it sounds like Christmas when I move my arm


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1925485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925486
> 
> 
> So Tpf family, as you know, I recently purchased the cute Tiffany blue box charm w/enamel. I wore it 1time (on my rtt bracelet) & saw wear along edges of the box. Like you could actually see the silver coming thru;( It's to delicate to have other charms "clinking" against it so I tried it the next day as a necklace. I wore it into Tiffany's & my SA asked how I liked it so I showed him. Without a box, pouch or receipt he exchange it clipped the round tag onto my bead bracelet (which was on my wish-list) and assured me that it could definitely take "Clinking"! Its not an extravagant piece but I just wanted to share that experience.I love their jewelry but the service is outstanding!!!!! Next is the lexicon Bangle


Love it!


----------



## merekat703

My new 18mm bean with my mini 9mm bean.


----------



## merekat703

Holy huge picture! Sorry!! Do you think the 18mm is too big?


----------



## NurseAnn

merekat703 said:


> Holy huge picture! Sorry!! Do you think the 18mm is too big?



On some people I would think it is too big but not you.  You definately pull it off!  I love Peretti's designs!


----------



## NurseAnn

Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet.  I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line.  I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.


----------



## merekat703

NurseAnn said:


> Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet. I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line. I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.


 Love it!! Is it the same price as the other mini beads?


----------



## merekat703

NurseAnn said:


> On some people I would think it is too big but not you. You definately pull it off! I love Peretti's designs!


 Thanks!


----------



## NurseAnn

merekat703 said:


> Love it!! Is it the same price as the other mini beads?



It was $175.  I think the other mini beads are $150


----------



## EBMIC

NurseAnn said:


> Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet.  I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line.  I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.


Love it!!!


----------



## laeticia

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet.  I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line.  I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.



Love it! This might be my 3rd beaded bracelet!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Tiffanylady said:


> I Looove all those different colors of open heart!


 
Thanks!! Everyone here have very beautiful collection!


----------



## Blythedor

Here is my new bangle and I had post here ^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> So I went to have my infinity bracelet shortened and I picked up a 30inch oval chain and the Tiffany Blue enamel charm....I'm sad to say that after wearing it only one day I can already see it getting scratched up


So sorry to hear about your box charm  but I am so glad you were able to exchange it! Tiffany's customer service is just amazing! I got the sparkler amethyst pendant and thought of you! It's lovely! I will post pictures soon! My sparkler praseolite ring is sitting at the store in salt lake, I might just have them ship it to me I can't wait to see it! I love the round tag charm on your bead bracelet! 



			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I have a new purchase...Double heart pendant
> www.i974.photobucket.com


It's lovely! 



			
				divadivine682 said:
			
		

> I haven't post to tpf in a looong time but wanted to share my latest Tiffany's purchase! I have a bit of an addiction to Tiffany & Co. and will take pics of my collection but first wanted to show you my bow beaded bracelet! Its not yet on the website but thanks to a lovely girl in customer service, she leaked what it looked like to me and i ordered sight unseen. Needless to say, when it arrived, i was a smitten kitten


Such a sweet and classy piece! I love it! 



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Omg pink i was at tiffany today !!!!! This is helll i wonder how i ll wAit for 2013 !!! Lol
> I want the infinity pendant !!! I loved it  !! And i saw the bead earings again still in love with them and the pearls earing !!!!  Omg i need to buy something from tifff lololololol addictiveeeeeee
> I saw the blue box charm i didnt like it much to tell the truth but i liked the plain silver one    !! Lol
> 
> ..........Sight sight ...... Next week i ll buy somethg lol i cant anymore lol



Blue, I love your excitement! I used to crave the blue box and gift bag, now I  not so sure because I the enamel scratch problem ... I have the pink cupcake charm and its lovely! Breath Blue, if your goal is to save for that fancy piece, you will be glad you do it


----------



## Tiffanylady

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My new 18mm bean with my mini 9mm bean.


So classy! Love the look! 



			
				NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet.  I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line.  I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.


I LOVE this stacking! Looks amazing! Congrats! 



			
				Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my new bangle and I had post here ^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html



Flawless! This bangle is to die for


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So classy! Love the look!
> 
> I LOVE this stacking! Looks amazing! Congrats!
> 
> Flawless! This bangle is to die for



Thanks !


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> So classy! Love the look!


 Thanks!


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:


> So sorry to hear about your box charm  but I am so glad you were able to exchange it! Tiffany's customer service is just amazing! I got the sparkler amethyst pendant and thought of you! It's lovely! I will post pictures soon! My sparkler praseolite ring is sitting at the store in salt lake, I might just have them ship it to me I can't wait to see it! I love the round tag charm on your bead bracelet!
> 
> It's lovely!
> 
> Such a sweet and classy piece! I love it!
> 
> 
> Blue, I love your excitement! I used to crave the blue box and gift bag, now I  not so sure because I the enamel scratch problem ... I have the pink cupcake charm and its lovely! Breath Blue, if your goal is to save for that fancy piece, you will be glad you do it



This is so hard lolol
I decided to buy a bead bracelet ( i might see the lock!! )
Or the infinity necklace to match the bracelet and my last option will be the bead earing that i still want !!!!! Ahhhhh lolol
I saw the pearl earing and loved them ... !!


----------



## BlueLoula

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my new bangle and I had post here ^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html



Love it! !!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my new bangle and I had post here ^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html



Lol I seriously gasped for air when I saw this!!!! Omg seeing this on you really makes me even more anxious to get it!!!! It's Soooo pretty! Congrats beautiful!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear about your box charm  but I am so glad you were able to exchange it! Tiffany's customer service is just amazing! I got the sparkler amethyst pendant and thought of you! It's lovely! I will post pictures soon! My sparkler praseolite ring is sitting at the store in salt lake, I might just have them ship it to me I can't wait to see it! I love the round tag charm on your bead bracelet!
> 
> It's lovely!
> 
> Such a sweet and classy piece! I love it!
> 
> Blue, I love your excitement! I used to crave the blue box and gift bag, now I  not so sure because I the enamel scratch problem ... I have the pink cupcake charm and its lovely! Breath Blue, if your goal is to save for that fancy piece, you will be glad you do it



Tiffanylady the sparklers are fit for a queen!!! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here is my new bangle and I had post here ^^ http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html



Blythedor I hope you don't mind me asking which size you went with in the Lexicon? LOL I can't stop looking at your picture! I was trying to wait until Chrstmas but Now I'm certain that I NEED it much sooner


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Blythedor I hope you don't mind me asking which size you went with in the Lexicon? LOL I can't stop looking at your picture! I was trying to wait until Chrstmas but Now I'm certain that I NEED it much sooner



Is Medium


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Blythedor I hope you don't mind me asking which size you went with in the Lexicon? LOL I can't stop looking at your picture! I was trying to wait until Chrstmas but Now I'm certain that I NEED it much sooner



It's Medium, actually I need Small size, but it's only Medium & Large , Medium size just a little bit bigger than Small size , you can go to this link to see the different http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/ive-got-my-tiffany-lexicon-stamped-bangle-782114.html , hope this help


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Lol I seriously gasped for air when I saw this!!!! Omg seeing this on you really makes me even more anxious to get it!!!! It's Soooo pretty! Congrats beautiful!



I'm so exciting when I got it ! It's very special and I like many pattern in the bangle, get it ! Get it


----------



## Blythedor

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Love it! !!!



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:


> Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow



Congratulations! Those are treasures !


----------



## wintersong

Lovely pieces everyone!!!!

Also, just wondering, does anyone own either of these bracelets and want to share pics?  Thinking of buying one for myself 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+2-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26658578


----------



## ririan

Tiffanylady said:


> Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow



You are so lucky! Great additions to your Tiffany collection!
Can do a mod pic of the sparkler necklace?


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right


Wow! Congratulations on your great finds!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right



Beautiful!!!


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow


 WOW  what a deal you got on the Sparkler! Thats been on my wish list for a while now.


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right



Woow! ! I love it! ! I m waiting for my store to have the ring I want to try it! ! Yayyyyy
Congrats sis! ! 
Was at tiffany today didn't buy anything!!!  Will wait as I planned  no tiffany till 2013 !! I got weak lol


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Congratulations! Those are treasures !






			
				ririan said:
			
		

> You are so lucky! Great additions to your Tiffany collection!
> Can do a mod pic of the sparkler necklace?






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Wow! Congratulations on your great finds!!






			
				advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!






			
				merekat703 said:
			
		

> WOW  what a deal you got on the Sparkler! Thats been on my wish list for a while now.


Thanks ladies, I am pretty excited! 



			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Woow! ! I love it! ! I m waiting for my store to have the ring I want to try it! ! Yayyyyy
> Congrats sis! !
> Was at tiffany today didn't buy anything!!!  Will wait as I planned  no tiffany till 2013 !! I got weak lol



Blue I can't believe you didn't buy anything! Lol! Good for you girly! Your savings will pay off!


----------



## aimeng

NurseAnn said:


> Was at the mall today and I couldn't resist getting this after seeing it on this thread: Tiffany Mini Bead Bow bracelet.  I asked my SA if there would be any other new mini bead designs coming out and she said "Anything is possible" and then heavily hinted at the possibility of some of the lock designs (not the RTT but mini locks) being added to the mini bead line.  I hope she's right because I want a third to add to my stack.



Congrats, the bow bracelet looks so cute on you! And I was at the 5 th Ave boutique around 20th .......didn't see the bow bracelet! I got the mini blue heart one!!!! Now I want the mini bow soooooooooo much!!!! Hope to have mine as soon as possible!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimeng

aimeng said:


> Congrats, the bow bracelet looks so cute on you! And I was at the 5 th Ave boutique around 20th .......didn't see the bow bracelet! I got the mini blue heart one!!!! Now I want the mini bow soooooooooo much!!!! Hope to have mine as soon as possible!!!!!!!!



And may I ask the price? Is it same as other mini bead bracelets
$150? Thank u


----------



## NurseAnn

It was $175.


----------



## albino

Hey girls, can tiffany be trade in? How? What is the T&C?? Pls help and share details urgent!


----------



## Candice0985

albino said:


> Hey girls, can tiffany be trade in? How? What is the T&C?? Pls help and share details urgent!


do you mean can tiffany be exchanged at the store? more details please...


----------



## albino

My friend just bought me a bangle from US. But i am in malaysia now. The bangle is too loose for me. Any way to exchange or trade in or how???


----------



## albino

Candice0985 said:


> do you mean can tiffany be exchanged at the store? more details please...



My friend just bought me a bangle from US. But i am in malaysia now. The bangle is too loose for me. Any way to exchange or trade in or how???


----------



## Candice0985

albino said:


> My friend just bought me a bangle from US. But i am in malaysia now. The bangle is too loose for me. Any way to exchange or trade in or how???


normally they take exchanges but only from the country you bought it from. speak with a US tiffany customer service rep and see if you can ship the bangle back and have the new size shipped to you in malaysia?


----------



## albino

Candice0985 said:


> normally they take exchanges but only from the country you bought it from. speak with a US tiffany customer service rep and see if you can ship the bangle back and have the new size shipped to you in malaysia?



How about refund? Means return and get my money back?


----------



## Candice0985

albino said:


> How about refund? Means return and get my money back?


I guess it's a possibility, but you wont know until you contact customer service!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow


Tiffanylady -
May I ask you a favor, can you take a close up picture of your Heart Clasp link bracelet & necklace together?  The bracelet links are larger than the necklace, correct?
TIA,
EBMIC


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My new 18mm bean with my mini 9mm bean.


That 18mm bean is super pretty!!! I LOVE BOLD, SMOOTH AND POLISHED PIECES!!! 



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Ladies here are my latest greatest finds: Pearl Infinity bracelet (I have the matching necklace) got off eBay for $110, Sparkler Amethyst Pendant got from a girl in Texas for $55, the Open Heart Pearl Earrings for from another lady in New York for $150. Super excited! Pink, I will post modeling pictures of the sparkler for you tomorrow


How on earth did you get so lucky!!! The pearl pieces are fun,clean & classic while the sparkler necklace is...ummm KILLING ME! Lol I wish my wishlist would be still!!




			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here are 2 modeling pictures of the necklace. I wish there was a way to show how it truly sparkles, it's magnificent!  in love! I reposted the pictures because the first time it did not seem to be uploading them right


Awww....it looks even prettier on. You model it very well!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Tiffanylady -
> May I ask you a favor, can you take a close up picture of your Heart Clasp link bracelet & necklace together?  The bracelet links are larger than the necklace, correct?
> TIA,
> EBMIC



Hi Tia, yes, the links if the necklace are not as large as the links if the bracelet. Here is a picture of both, side by side, for comparison  hope it helps


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> How on earth did you get so lucky!!! The pearl pieces are fun,clean & classic while the sparkler necklace is...ummm KILLING ME! Lol I wish my wishlist would be still!!
> 
> Awww....it looks even prettier on. You model it very well!


Thanks dear! I have found some great deals! I have the matching pearl necklace, it's amazing!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Tia, yes, the links if the necklace are not as large as the links if the bracelet. Here is a picture of both, side by side, for comparison  hope it helps


Thank you so much, this helps!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Tia, yes, the links if the necklace are not as large as the links if the bracelet. Here is a picture of both, side by side, for comparison  hope it helps


TiffanyLady,
Thank you, one more question if I may, does your bracelet have a T & co. Hallmark on any of the bracelet links?
Thanks again


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> TiffanyLady,
> Thank you, one more question if I may, does your bracelet have a T & co. Hallmark on any of the bracelet links?
> Thanks again



Mine doesn't, it only has the Tiffany & Co 925 on the side of the heart. I did a little research on the matter, and I was told that there are 2 different models. The newer one is the one which has one side of the links attached to the heart, to keep the heart from rotating when the bracelet is on (which is the one I have). The older one, which has both sides of links loose, has the "Tiffany & Co 925" on the heart, and the "T & Co" on the middle link, the reason for it being that the heart comes off the bracelet entirely, so if heart is lost, the link bracelet part would not have a Tiffany identification. My heart clasp necklace, which has both sides of links loosed, has the "T & Co" in the middle link for the same reason, so I can use other "locks" with the link part of the necklace. Did this make sense at all? lol I hope so, let me know if I was too confusing


----------



## sophiasuyi

wow!so many beautiful pieces here! 
here is mine tiffany co 6 prong and legacy wedding ring


----------



## akimoto

sophiasuyi said:
			
		

> wow!so many beautiful pieces here!
> here is mine tiffany co 6 prong and legacy wedding ring



*drool* *faints* then drool somemore.... 

Congrats!! Your solitaire is huge!! So gorgeous stacked with your legacy band. Loves!!!! Can I ask what your ring size is? It's so massive and your fingers look so slim..... Perfect on you!


----------



## Blythedor

My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Mine doesn't, it only has the Tiffany & Co 925 on the side of the heart. I did a little research on the matter, and I was told that there are 2 different models. The newer one is the one which has one side of the links attached to the heart, to keep the heart from rotating when the bracelet is on (which is the one I have). The older one, which has both sides of links loose, has the "Tiffany & Co 925" on the heart, and the "T & Co" on the middle link, the reason for it being that the heart comes off the bracelet entirely, so if heart is lost, the link bracelet part would not have a Tiffany identification. My heart clasp necklace, which has both sides of links loosed, has the "T & Co" in the middle link for the same reason, so I can use other "locks" with the link part of the necklace. Did this make sense at all? lol I hope so, let me know if I was too confusing


Thank you so much, that makes perfect sense!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Blythedor said:
			
		

> My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)



It's lovely! I love the way you have it stacked!


----------



## Myrkur

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1931091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)



I looove your new bangle !


----------



## Blythedor

Myrkur said:


> I looove your new bangle !



Thanks, it's simple and easy to match


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffanylady said:


> It's lovely! I love the way you have it stacked!



Thanks ^_^&#65292;actually I saw someone post the stacks of Cartier love bangle & perlee bangle, makes me thinking about the similar stacks


----------



## Caz71

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1931091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)



Oh wow, I love. Esp the heart lock one. My husband does not like them but they look nice in real life (pics).


----------



## MrsTGreen

sophiasuyi said:


> wow!so many beautiful pieces here!
> here is mine tiffany co 6 prong and legacy wedding ring



Simply Gorgeous!!


----------



## Blythedor

Caz71 said:


> Oh wow, I love. Esp the heart lock one. My husband does not like them but they look nice in real life (pics).


 
Yeah, the heart lock is beautiful and the other one is very simple and elegant , thank you.


----------



## Cullinan

sophiasuyi said:


> wow!so many beautiful pieces here!
> here is mine tiffany co 6 prong and legacy wedding ring



Yours are very beautiful too!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

sophiasuyi said:
			
		

> wow!so many beautiful pieces here!
> here is mine tiffany co 6 prong and legacy wedding ring


Your Ring is amazing!!!! 



			
				Blythedor said:
			
		

> My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)


OMG YOUR NEW BANGLE IS SO SHINY & BEAUTIFUL!!! I Love your style


----------



## candiebear

I acquired two new pieces in October! The bear was a gift for my bday from dbf and I ran the Nike Women's Marathon and received my Tiffany's necklace as a medal


----------



## Tiffanylady

candiebear said:
			
		

> I acquired two new pieces in October! The bear was a gift for my bday from dbf and I ran the Nike Women's Marathon and received my Tiffany's necklace as a medal



They are lovely! Congrats on running the marathon


----------



## aussie@heart

I'm extremely indecisive and I have no idea what any of the jewelry looks like in person, does anyone have any modeling pics of the return to tiffany medium heart tag bracelet, the one where the heart tag is right next to the lobster clasp? I'm just wondering how it looks on the wrist because the heart tag looks huge.


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Your Ring is amazing!!!!
> 
> OMG YOUR NEW BANGLE IS SO SHINY & BEAUTIFUL!!! I Love your style



Thanks! I've got two bangles within two weeks, it's so crazy!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

candiebear said:
			
		

> I acquired two new pieces in October! The bear was a gift for my bday from dbf and I ran the Nike Women's Marathon and received my Tiffany's necklace as a medal



Omg I am sooooooo jealous of your Tiffany Marathon Necklace! I will definitely run that one next year to earn that magical badge of honor! YOU DEFINITELY DESERVE IT AFTER 26.2 miles!!! Congrats and High 5 on the run!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Thanks! I've got two bangles within two weeks, it's so crazy!!!



Lol and i love it! Between You, EBMIC, BlueLoula, TiffanyLady, Merkat703, Sprinkles&bling, DancingTiffany, NurseAnn & Candice0985 I get the perfect amount of T&Co pictures to satisfy my appetite! AND I am so trying that bangle on the next time I go-it's perfect for every look


----------



## merekat703

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1931091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tiffany beaded edge bangle (left)


 Wow I love the beaded edge bangle! Congrats!


----------



## merekat703

candiebear said:


> I acquired two new pieces in October! The bear was a gift for my bday from dbf and I ran the Nike Women's Marathon and received my Tiffany's necklace as a medal


 What a nice gift to get! Congrats on your marathon!


----------



## Candice0985

merekat703 said:


> Wow I love the beaded edge bangle! Congrats!


I love this bangle too, it reminds me of vca perlee a bit


----------



## NurseAnn

@PinkCornbread said:


> Lol and i love it! Between You, EBMIC, BlueLoula, TiffanyLady, Merkat703, Sprinkles&bling, DancingTiffany, NurseAnn & Candice0985 I get the perfect amount of T&Co pictures to satisfy my appetite! AND I am so trying that bangle on the next time I go-it's perfect for every look



If only pictures were enough.  This has been a big T&Co month for me.  I am going to try and be good until after the holidays but we'll see how that goes.  Their new items should be coming out any time now.


----------



## Christofle

I have a rather meagre collection... but I absolutely love this piece!


----------



## etk123

Christofle said:


> I have a rather meagre collection... but I absolutely love this piece!



I love it too


----------



## Blythedor

merekat703 said:


> Wow I love the beaded edge bangle! Congrats!


 
Thank you


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:


> Lol and i love it! Between You, EBMIC, BlueLoula, TiffanyLady, Merkat703, Sprinkles&bling, DancingTiffany, NurseAnn & Candice0985 I get the perfect amount of T&Co pictures to satisfy my appetite! AND I am so trying that bangle on the next time I go-it's perfect for every look



The bangles are great !! Omg u girls r so tempting me !! Am trying not to connect much lolol and since the app went crazy on my iphone i removed it ! But today will be next to tiffany !! Will see what will happened lolol


----------



## Blythedor

Candice0985 said:


> I love this bangle too, it reminds me of vca perlee a bit



Yeah! I saw VCA bangle first, but I like silver much more, this style is similar


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> Lol and i love it! Between You, EBMIC, BlueLoula, TiffanyLady, Merkat703, Sprinkles&bling, DancingTiffany, NurseAnn & Candice0985 I get the perfect amount of T&Co pictures to satisfy my appetite! AND I am so trying that bangle on the next time I go-it's perfect for every look



If you got new bangle, please share a pic, I like your modeling pics


----------



## aussie@heart

Just got back from Tiffany! I just purchased my first piece, the return to tiffany heart charm bracelet!


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone know if the bracelet lengths are adjustable? The chain on my PBTY is a bit too long.


----------



## merekat703

I added this to my collection! Got it for a steal on ebay!


----------



## Candice0985

Christofle said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet lengths are adjustable? The chain on my PBTY is a bit too long.


take it to tiffany and they'll shorten it for you


----------



## Christofle

Candice0985 said:


> take it to tiffany and they'll shorten it for you



Do you happen to know if they do it on site or if it has to be shipped off?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Christofle said:


> Do you happen to know if they do it on site or if it has to be shipped off?



They sent my DBTY to Toronto for shortening.  It sounds like their main shop is there?


----------



## Christofle

faintlymacabre said:


> They sent my DBTY to Toronto for shortening.  It sounds like their main shop is there?



Thanks, thats what I feared, I thought maybe I could get it done in Montreal during the christmas holidays, oh well.


----------



## Cullinan

merekat703 said:


> I added this to my collection! Got it for a steal on ebay!




Congratulations!

It's gorgeous!!

I just looked at eBay yesterday for jewellery and realised what great deals there are, and having had a career in Bond Street jewellery, I can spot the fakes a mile off.

Enjoy your new Tiffany piece and well done for getting it at a good price!


----------



## merekat703

Cullinan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It's gorgeous!!
> 
> I just looked at eBay yesterday for jewellery and realised what great deals there are, and having had a career in Bond Street jewellery, I can spot the fakes a mile off.
> 
> Enjoy your new Tiffany piece and well done for getting it at a good price!


 Thanks I really like it! Ebay is great for used Tiffany at a deal, just watch out for fakes.


----------



## Cullinan

merekat703 said:


> Thanks I really like it! Ebay is great for used Tiffany at a deal, just watch out for fakes.




Don't worry, I used to work in high jewellery (next door to Tiffany's!!)

I can spot a fake.

I'll keep checking eBay until I find a piece I like at a price I like lol


----------



## Candice0985

Christofle said:


> Do you happen to know if they do it on site or if it has to be shipped off?


they'll do it at tiffany bloor . normally it takes 1 week, maybe 2 if they're backed up.


----------



## k9lover

Ladies, 

I need some advice. I won this on eBay first eBay purchase. Worried about authenticity cause the small tag is missing the copyright symbol right before the words "Tiffany & Co." Anyone know if older pieces came without it? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Tiffanylady

k9lover said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I need some advice. I won this on eBay first eBay purchase. Worried about authenticity cause the small tag is missing the copyright symbol right before the words "Tiffany & Co." Anyone know if older pieces came without it? Thanks in advance for any advice.



I am not sure, I looked on mine and it does have the copyright symbol. Call Tiffany customer service maybe they can tell you.


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady-
Do u think the hallmark is authentic? It is the heart clasp bracelet 
TIA,
ebmic


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> Tiffanylady-
> Do u think the hallmark is authentic? It is the heart clasp bracelet
> TIA,
> ebmic




Here's another pix


----------



## k9lover

Tiffanylady said:


> I am not sure, I looked on mine and it does have the copyright symbol. Call Tiffany customer service maybe they can tell you.



Thanks. A couple of friends said theirs looks the same maybe it's something with older design...I'm going to inquire with customer service too


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here's another pix



Looks authentic to me! Is that a bracelet? The links are large like mine.


----------



## lonnicole

k9lover said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need some advice. I won this on eBay first eBay purchase. Worried about authenticity cause the small tag is missing the copyright symbol right before the words "Tiffany & Co." Anyone know if older pieces came without it? Thanks in advance for any advice.


I'm not 100% sure but to me I don't think it is authentic just BC I've never seen it without the copyright symbol and one very noticeable thing is the spacing below the Tiffany & CO  is uneven
 From the pic(maybe just the angle from pic) there is more space below at the begining than the end of the stamp. Tiffany tends to keep spacing pretty even on their items and the fakes tend to have uneven spacing but you never know I could be mistaken.


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Looks authentic to me! Is that a bracelet? The links are large like mine.


Yes!  , thank you!


----------



## Tiffanylady

It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!



Whoa I am in heaven just looking @it!!!  I can imagine how you must feel actually wearing it! IT SPARKLES SO PERFECTLY


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiffanylady said:


> It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!



ADORE!  so pretty!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!


Wow! That is gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937908
> 
> 
> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!
> 
> View attachment 1937908


Very nice!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Very nice!!



Thanks EBMIC


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Looks authentic to me! Is that a bracelet? The links are large like mine.


I bought it, we'll see how it is when I get it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too


----------



## EBMIC

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## etk123

Tiffanylady said:


> It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!



OMG it's gorgeous!!! Enjoy it, I'd stare at that beauty all day!


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Looove this little stack! Adorable with the bow!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Whoa I am in heaven just looking @it!!!  I can imagine how you must feel actually wearing it! IT SPARKLES SO PERFECTLY






			
				BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> ADORE!  so pretty!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Wow! That is gorgeous, thanks for sharing!






			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> OMG it's gorgeous!!! Enjoy it, I'd stare at that beauty all day!



Thanks ladies, I am IN LOVE!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!


Pink and blue! I love it! 



			
				BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Love the stack! I am thinking about getting the bow studs, wonder if they are still out for sale? Could you post a modeling picture?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Love the stack! I am thinking about getting the bow studs, wonder if they are still out for sale? Could you post a modeling picture?



here's a quick shot before I head to bed! Lol


----------



## Tiffanylady

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> here's a quick shot before I head to bed! Lol



LOVE them! Thank you so much!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> here's a quick shot before I head to bed! Lol



I love them! &#10084;


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Beautiful &#10084; I got mine last Friday


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937908
> 
> 
> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!
> 
> View attachment 1937908



I have five Ooops bracelet, too! It's chic and cute, love your stacks


----------



## Blythedor

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Beautiful !


----------



## laeticia

I went to my local Tiffany and am on the waiting list for the bow beaded bracelet! Do you think 3 beaded bracelets is too much? This is my current stack though I usually wear them without the pearls


----------



## Blythedor

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Tiffany and am on the waiting list for the bow beaded bracelet! Do you think 3 beaded bracelets is too much? This is my current stack though I usually wear then without the pearls
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938281



I think two is better than three, but one more bow bracelet can make many combination


----------



## Myrkur

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



cute!!


----------



## mlag724

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937908
> 
> 
> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!
> 
> View attachment 1937908


 Love the pink. It's beautiful. What is the large pink heart?


----------



## Golden Touch

laeticia said:
			
		

> I went to my local Tiffany and am on the waiting list for the bow beaded bracelet! Do you think 3 beaded bracelets is too much? This is my current stack though I usually wear them without the pearls



Odd numbers are always good. It's  usually used in design over even.


----------



## Cullinan

merekat703 said:


> Thanks I really like it! Ebay is great for used Tiffany at a deal, just watch out for fakes.




I've done my eBay research - tomorrow I'm off to the antique/second hand jewellery centre to see what's on offer.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

laeticia said:


> I went to my local Tiffany and am on the waiting list for the bow beaded bracelet! Do you think 3 beaded bracelets is too much? This is my current stack though I usually wear them without the pearls
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938281



i generally like 3 bracelets together but 3 beads may be too much the same...but you can mix and match with the bow in rotation!  (ps we are bracelet twins when you get the bow!  i have the turq heart too  )


----------



## MrsTGreen

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> It's finally here ladies!!!!! My Praseolite Sparkler cocktail ring! It's absolutely stunning, isn't it?!


Gorgeous!!


@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937908
> 
> 
> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!
> 
> View attachment 1937908



Love the look!!!


----------



## xcaramelizex

Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Necklace in Sterling Silver

Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Band Ring in Sterling Silver

Sterling Silver Band Ring with Tiffany Blue Enamel Finish

Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Rubedo Metal
Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Midnight Titanium

Tiffany 1837 Bar Pendant in Rubedo Metal, Small

Bow Pendant in Sterling Silver, Small

Return to Tiffany Blue Enamel Double-sided Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
Return to Tiffany 18k Rose Gold Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
Bow Pendant on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet


----------



## xblackxstarx

has anyone had any issues with the bead bracelets breaking? how long have you had yours and do you baby it?
im thinking of purchasing the gold bead bracelet and dont want to spend that much on something that might just break and go everywhere xx


----------



## laeticia

xcaramelizex said:
			
		

> Return to Tiffany Blue Enamel Double-sided Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Return to Tiffany 18k Rose Gold Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Bow Pendant on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet



Hi do u usually wear your three beaded bracelets together?


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:


> has anyone had any issues with the bead bracelets breaking? how long have you had yours and do you baby it?
> im thinking of purchasing the gold bead bracelet and dont want to spend that much on something that might just break and go everywhere xx



Mine had broken 2months ago and two beads missing, finally I've paid HK$280 to fix it, if it happen within 1 year, no need to paid for repair but you should make sure no missing beads!


----------



## xblackxstarx

imagine if it breaks in town especially if its busy you'd lose some for sure and the gold ones would probably cost a fortune to replace right ? if its not too much per bead i wouldnt mind too much x



Blythedor said:


> Mine had broken 2months ago and two beads missing, finally I've paid HK$280 to fix it, if it happen within 1 year, no need to paid for repair but you should make sure no missing beads!


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:


> imagine if it breaks in town especially if its busy you'd lose some for sure and the gold ones would probably cost a fortune to replace right ? if its not too much per bead i wouldnt mind too much x



It was happen in my house toilet, if outside, I can't imagine  , I think gold beads must very expensive, maybe you can ask SA before buy it !


----------



## Myrkur

xcaramelizex said:


> Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Necklace in Sterling Silver
> 
> Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Band Ring in Sterling Silver
> 
> Sterling Silver Band Ring with Tiffany Blue Enamel Finish
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Rubedo Metal
> Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Midnight Titanium
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Bar Pendant in Rubedo Metal, Small
> 
> Bow Pendant in Sterling Silver, Small
> 
> Return to Tiffany Blue Enamel Double-sided Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Return to Tiffany 18k Rose Gold Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Bow Pendant on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet



Nice collection and I love your bows


----------



## xcaramelizex

I haven't had any issues with my bead Bracelet. I've had the blue enamel one since January. I wear it like everyday and stack it with other bracelets. I am quite rough with my jewellery. I imagine if it got caught on something it would probably break but that's normal.


----------



## xcaramelizex

laeticia said:


> Hi do u usually wear your three beaded bracelets together?



I've only had the rose gold and bow one for about a week. I wear all three together and I think they look great together. I wear them with a few other bracelets too.


----------



## laeticia

Golden Touch said:
			
		

> Odd numbers are always good. It's  usually used in design over even.






			
				BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> i generally like 3 bracelets together but 3 beads may be too much the same...but you can mix and match with the bow in rotation!  (ps we are bracelet twins when you get the bow!  i have the turq heart too  )






			
				xcaramelizex said:
			
		

> I've only had the rose gold and bow one for about a week. I wear all three together and I think they look great together. I wear them with a few other bracelets too.



Thanks all, was just afraid that 3 bracelets might be too much but I'll see how it goes. Can't wait to add the bow bracelet to my collection.


----------



## xblackxstarx

i totally expect it to break if it was caught ofcourse and then i would be aware of it too which is good 
im only worried it it snaps for no reason
do you know what actually keeps the beads together is it quite sturdy? i havent seen how they are made i only briefly looked at them in person and fell in love with them theyre so cute



xcaramelizex said:


> I haven't had any issues with my bead Bracelet. I've had the blue enamel one since January. I wear it like everyday and stack it with other bracelets. I am quite rough with my jewellery. I imagine if it got caught on something it would probably break but that's normal.


----------



## aimeng

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



Love the bow bracelet! And I do have the blue heart bracelet! I wear it everyday! Now I am thinking of getting the new bow bracelet!!!! It is so cute!    But I am between the bow necklace and the bracelet..... Or both?!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aimeng said:


> Love the bow bracelet! And I do have the blue heart bracelet! I wear it everyday! Now I am thinking of getting the new bow bracelet!!!! It is so cute!    But I am between the bow necklace and the bracelet..... Or both?!



get both!  the bow necklace is so cute.  i would def have gotten the bow necklace too but I cant wear tiffany ss on my neck for some odd reason, i get a rash


----------



## honitel

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi
> I searched the thread, but I didn't find it.
> (If it had been posted, please tell me.)
> Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.


img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/99292d1165117805-show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-t-and-c.jpg
And this is what I'm talking about girl.


----------



## aimeng

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> get both!  the bow necklace is so cute.  i would def have gotten the bow necklace too but I cant wear tiffany ss on my neck for some odd reason, i get a rash



wow, I just got the  blue heart bracelet three weeks ago....just before the bow bracelet came out!!!I was thinking between the blue heart and the bow bracelet....but I found out that I couldn't let the Blue heart Bracelet go! So I think I 'd better not change it ! but buy a bow bracelet.....
well the bow necklace comes in 2 sizes. one is mini , the other one in medium.... which one do you think is better?The mini one is really cute....well, for the medium one, the bow is more 'stand out'???thank you so much for your quick respond!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aimeng said:


> wow, I just got the  blue heart bracelet three weeks ago....just before the bow bracelet came out!!!I was thinking between the blue heart and the bow bracelet....but I found out that I couldn't let the Blue heart Bracelet go! So I think I 'd better not change it ! but buy a bow bracelet.....
> well the bow necklace comes in 2 sizes. one is mini , the other one in medium.... which one do you think is better?The mini one is really cute....well, for the medium one, the bow is more 'stand out'???thank you so much for your quick respond!



I like the mini better!  its so cute   more everyday


----------



## ehy210

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937908
> 
> 
> I ordered this bracelet to wear with my Tiffany and just wanted to share the brightness!
> 
> View attachment 1937908



Love it! Where is the pink chain bracelet from? Its so fun!


----------



## aimeng

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I like the mini better!  its so cute   more everyday



here we go!the mini bow!thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blythedor

ehy210 said:


> Love it! Where is the pink chain bracelet from? Its so fun!



It's OPS object bracelet !


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aimeng said:


> here we go!the mini bow!thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!  post it when you get it!


----------



## cutebb

lipton said:


> At the moment I have just the one Tiffany piece. Bought back in March at the 5th Ave. store in New York. I wanted something with that address on it (you never know how many chances you get to buy something at THE Tiffany store) however I know too many people with the tag bracelets and necklaces. Then I saw this baby so pretty and delicate, with the 5th Ave. address on it and a tiny 0.02 carat diamond. It was perfect
> The Tiffany & Co. Envelope Charm on a 16in chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lusting after the silver fleur de lis key now...


I like this necklace and it is truly special.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> I have five Ooops bracelet, too! It's chic and cute, love your stacks


Omg do you really?!!?!  LoL I want more of them too! They're So much fun to wear



			
				mlag724 said:
			
		

> Love the pink. It's beautiful. What is the large pink heart?


Omg thank you-I love Pink!!!! It's by a brand called OpsObjects



			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Love the look!!!


ThankYou MrsTGreen



			
				ehy210 said:
			
		

> Love it! Where is the pink chain bracelet from? Its so fun!


I had to order it from a Italy based company but it came quickly! The brand is OpsObject & that style is called the Ops!Love. I only ordered one to see if I would like it or not and I love it! now I'm going to order more colors


----------



## @PinkCornbread

xcaramelizex said:
			
		

> Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Necklace in Sterling Silver
> 
> Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Band Ring in Sterling Silver
> 
> Sterling Silver Band Ring with Tiffany Blue Enamel Finish
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Rubedo Metal
> Tiffany 1837 Narrow Ring in Midnight Titanium
> 
> Tiffany 1837 Bar Pendant in Rubedo Metal, Small
> 
> Bow Pendant in Sterling Silver, Small
> 
> Return to Tiffany Blue Enamel Double-sided Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Return to Tiffany 18k Rose Gold Mini Heart Tag on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet
> Bow Pendant on a Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet



I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!! Every single piece


----------



## Bommie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> here's a quick shot before I head to bed! Lol


I need that little bow too


----------



## Tiffanylady

So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles


It's beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## EBMIC

I finally got my heart clasp bracelet!
Thank you Tiffanylady for helping me by authenticating it!


----------



## EBMIC

This beautiful wreath was hanging up at my local Tiffany store!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles


Awww that is the cutest and sweetest thing ever! I bet your little princess will love it when she gets older



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> I finally got my heart clasp bracelet!
> Thank you Tiffanylady for helping me by authenticating it!


That bracelet is Gorgeous. Congrats on your newest treasure!



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> This beautiful wreath was hanging up at my local Tiffany store!


Omg That is so creative, pretty and really makes me happy! Lol I love those little blue boxes!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> Awww that is the cutest and sweetest thing ever! I bet your little princess will love it when she gets older
> 
> That bracelet is Gorgeous. Congrats on your newest treasure!
> 
> Omg That is so creative, pretty and really makes me happy! Lol I love those little blue boxes!!!!!


Thank you @Pinkcornbread!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> I finally got my heart clasp bracelet!
> Thank you Tiffanylady for helping me by authenticating it!



I am soooo happy for you


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> I am soooo happy for you


Thank you!


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Awww that is the cutest and sweetest thing ever! I bet your little princess will love it when she gets older !!!



Thanks Pink, she is my little princess!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiffanylady said:


> So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles



so sweet!!!


----------



## etk123

Tiffanylady said:


> So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles


Awww so sweet, good luck to your little one at her recital!


EBMIC said:


> I finally got my heart clasp bracelet!
> Thank you Tiffanylady for helping me by authenticating it!


Adorable!!!


EBMIC said:


> This beautiful wreath was hanging up at my local Tiffany store!


So cute, wouldn't you love to have one??!!


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> Awww so sweet, good luck to your little one at her recital!
> 
> Adorable!!!
> 
> So cute, wouldn't you love to have one??!!


I would love a Tiffany wreath!! I'm actually trying to make one, with painted ornaments & one blue box, hopefully it will turn out okay!


----------



## etk123

EBMIC said:


> I would love a Tiffany wreath!! I'm actually trying to make one, with painted ornaments & one blue box, hopefully it will turn out okay!



You MUST post pics when you're finished! My dds room is Tiffany blue with cream and silver accents, maybe we'll attempt a Tiffany wreath too!


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> You MUST post pics when you're finished! My dds room is Tiffany blue with cream and silver accents, maybe we'll attempt a Tiffany wreath too!


I certainly will!!


----------



## aimeng

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got my new bow brc today  I have the matching ss earrings too



I went to the boutique Monday! To my surprise, i didn't get the bow bracelet! Maybe because the one I tried on had a lot of minor scratches on it, my blue heart one looked a little bit better than the bow! So I got the mini bow necklace!you are so right!The mini one is super cute, I tried both mini and medium, the medium bow looked huge on me! And I got something I love it at my first glance-the mini daisy pendant!!!!The mini one is very cute and chic!The little diamond really sparkle and brilliant!Love it!


----------



## aimeng

The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot


----------



## EBMIC

aimeng said:


> The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot


Congrats!  They look great on you!!


----------



## coachazgirl22

aimeng said:
			
		

> The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot



So pretty!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

aimeng said:
			
		

> The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot



Oh How pretty!!!! That looks really god together!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> This beautiful wreath was hanging up at my local Tiffany store!



LOVE! I turned a few of my small Tiffany boxes into xmas ornaments last year.


----------



## merekat703

Todays stacks. I have a bit of a bracelet addiction


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> LOVE! I turned a few of my small Tiffany boxes into xmas ornaments last year.




Awesome!  I love your stacks too!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Todays stacks. I have a bit of a bracelet addiction



Omg.....WINNING! I luuuuuuvvvv it!


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg.....WINNING! I luuuuuuvvvv it!



Thanks!


----------



## Tiffanylady

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> so sweet!!!


Thank you 




			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Awww so sweet, good luck to your little one at her recital!
> :


Thank you! She is just 3 so I am expecting her to jus have fun dancing! She is such a cutie! 



			
				aimeng said:
			
		

> The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot


They look lovely together 



			
				merekat703 said:
			
		

> Todays stacks. I have a bit of a bracelet addiction



Love the stacks!


----------



## Tiffanylady

etk123 said:
			
		

> You MUST post pics when you're finished! My dds room is Tiffany blue with cream and silver accents, maybe we'll attempt a Tiffany wreath too!



This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor


----------



## ririan

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## chelonmelon

Hot the Nature rose Ring for my graduation, and some mesh twist earrings


----------



## Nutcracker

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor


OMG it's amazing! You *really* love Tiffany


----------



## cung

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Wow, it's gorj. You must be IN LOVE with tiffany


----------



## ashleyroe

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



amazing!


----------



## mlag724

:





Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor


What is the name of the paint?  You have impeccable taste. Do you use this color in other parts of your house.


----------



## Tiffanylady

ririan said:
			
		

> absolutely gorgeous!!!!!






			
				Nutcracker said:
			
		

> OMG it's amazing! You really love Tiffany






			
				cung said:
			
		

> Wow, it's gorj. You must be IN LOVE with tiffany






			
				ashleyroe said:
			
		

> amazing!


Thanks ladies! Tiffany is one of my greatest passions!  



			
				mlag724 said:
			
		

> :
> What is the name of the paint?  You have impeccable taste. Do you use this color in other parts of your house.


Thank you so much! I do have this color also in my work out room  I want to glam this room up with a nice chandelier, but I haven't found the perfect one yet... It has to be small, but sweet with bling  I am not home now but I will check the name of the color later and let you know


----------



## purseaddictnew

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



wow! love it!


----------



## Foxysnob

Anyone got the pretzel charm? Saw it on line and think it is really cute! I already have the apple and am thinking of a food theme on my bracelet!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Here is a modeling picture I the ballet shoes charm


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor


I already think of you as the Tiffany Barbie so it's only fitting for you to have a T&Co. doll House!!! I can't get over how pretty it is!!!!! A+



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Here is a modeling picture I the ballet shoes charm


Lol You are killing me! Thats Thee perfect Look for you little ballerina's big day!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor


O...M...G.... Stunning, I absolutely love it!
We just finished painting the interior of our master closet a Tiffany Blue color, but this room is totally AWESOME!!!!


----------



## aimeng

EBMIC said:


> O...M...G.... Stunning, I absolutely love it!
> We just finished painting the interior of our master closet a Tiffany Blue color, but this room is totally AWESOME!!!!



It looks very beautiful on you


----------



## Tiffanylady

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I already think of you as the Tiffany Barbie so it's only fitting for you to have a T&Co. doll House!!! I can't get over how pretty it is!!!!! A+
> 
> Lol You are killing me! Thats Thee perfect Look for you little ballerina's big day!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> O...M...G.... Stunning, I absolutely love it!
> We just finished painting the interior of our master closet a Tiffany Blue color, but this room is totally AWESOME!!!!



Thanks ladies, you always make me 
smile


----------



## Dedi

This is my Tiffany Celebration Ring (channel-set, 2mm wide), given to me by the boyfriend three years ago. I have yet to start stacking  I love it because it's simple and flat, so it doesn't get caught in bags or dresses. I'm a pretty active person, so I like being able to wear this ring when running or climbing mountains without worrying.

This is the link to the official Tiffany page. I think the price just increased by a few hundred dollars, so I guess I made some money? Haha! 

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...7462-r+101323351+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## EBMIC

Dedi said:


> This is my Tiffany Celebration Ring (channel-set, 2mm wide), given to me by the boyfriend three years ago. I have yet to start stacking  I love it because it's simple and flat, so it doesn't get caught in bags or dresses. I'm a pretty active person, so I like being able to wear this ring when running or climbing mountains without worrying.
> 
> This is the link to the official Tiffany page. I think the price just increased by a few hundred dollars, so I guess I made some money? Haha!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...7462-r+101323351+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Beautiful!!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Here is a modeling picture I the ballet shoes charm


Love this!


----------



## Dedi

EBMIC said:


> Beautiful!!



thanks! i love the setting


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Beautiful! I made a cabinet to look like a Tiffany box. I love Audrey and Tiffany and Paris decor!


----------



## Dedi

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Hello. May I know if you had those sheets and pillows custom-made? What fabric is that? Thanks!


----------



## Tiffanylady

mlag724 said:
			
		

> :
> What is the name of the paint?  You have impeccable taste. Do you use this color in other parts of your house.



The color is called sweet rhapsody by BEHR. I used the satin finish


----------



## Tiffanylady

Dedi said:
			
		

> Hello. May I know if you had those sheets and pillows custom-made? What fabric is that? Thanks!



Hi, no they are not custom made. I bought the comforter set separate; the sheets are Daisy Fuentes, with lace. The black pillows are velvet, and they were also purchased separate. The comforter is a polyester blend, super soft! Here are some close up pictures! Also, the side tables, secretary and 3 chairs were refurbished by me  the Audrey Hepburn painting idea is from ikea but I had a friend of mine actually hand paint on canvas because I wanted to have the texture of the paint instead of the print


----------



## Tiffanylady

Dedi said:
			
		

> This is my Tiffany Celebration Ring (channel-set, 2mm wide), given to me by the boyfriend three years ago. I have yet to start stacking  I love it because it's simple and flat, so it doesn't get caught in bags or dresses. I'm a pretty active person, so I like being able to wear this ring when running or climbing mountains without worrying.
> 
> This is the link to the official Tiffany page. I think the price just increased by a few hundred dollars, so I guess I made some money? Haha!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP00093&mcat=148204&cid=287462&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+287462-r+101323351+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Lovely! 



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Love this!


Thanks! Are you loving your heart clasp bracelet? It's lovely isn't it? It looks so great on you 



			
				merekat703 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I made a cabinet to look like a Tiffany box. I love Audrey and Tiffany and Paris decor!



Thank you! I would love to see a picture of your cabinet


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> This beautiful wreath was hanging up at my local Tiffany store!



What a creative way to decorate with Tiffany boxes!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> So tomorrow is my little girl's first dance recital...I got this dance shoes charm to celebrate her special day! It's more for me right now since she is only 3, but this piece is definitely one if the ones I will pass on to her when she grows a little older! I think it's a lovely charm, the little diamond really sparkles



A very sweet way of celebrating your daughter's first recital


----------



## MrsTGreen

aimeng said:


> The mini bow necklace and the mini daisy key pendant! The picture doesnt show the daisy's beauty! It is much prettier IRL. And the little diamond sparkled a lot



Beautiful!


----------



## Dedi

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi, no they are not custom made. I bought the comforter set separate; the sheets are Daisy Fuentes, with lace. The black pillows are velvet, and they were also purchased separate. The comforter is a polyester blend, super soft! Here are some close up pictures! Also, the side tables, secretary and 3 chairs were refurbished by me  the Audrey Hepburn painting idea is from ikea but I had a friend of mine actually hand paint on canvas because I wanted to have the texture of the paint instead of the print



BEAUTIFUL. Thanks!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Amazing!! I just bookmarked this page on my phone


----------



## Tiffanylady

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Amazing!! I just bookmarked this page on my phone



Thank you! I am flattered  all of you ladies just made my day  Bless you all for your kind words


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Thanks! Are you loving your heart clasp bracelet? It's lovely isn't it? It looks so great on you
> 
> 
> Thank you! I would love to see a picture of your cabinet


I do love it & I bought the necklace too!
I had to take the bracelet in because the clasp was broken, but it is authentic (according to SA)!


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> Amazing!! I just bookmarked this page on my phone


I know, I saved the picture on my ipad!


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> What a creative way to decorate with Tiffany boxes!


I agree!


----------



## Myrkur

Dedi said:


> This is my Tiffany Celebration Ring (channel-set, 2mm wide), given to me by the boyfriend three years ago. I have yet to start stacking  I love it because it's simple and flat, so it doesn't get caught in bags or dresses. I'm a pretty active person, so I like being able to wear this ring when running or climbing mountains without worrying.
> 
> This is the link to the official Tiffany page. I think the price just increased by a few hundred dollars, so I guess I made some money? Haha!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...7462-r+101323351+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Do you have a photo wearing it?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aimeng said:


> I went to the boutique Monday! To my surprise, i didn't get the bow bracelet! Maybe because the one I tried on had a lot of minor scratches on it, my blue heart one looked a little bit better than the bow! So I got the mini bow necklace!you are so right!The mini one is super cute, I tried both mini and medium, the medium bow looked huge on me! And I got something I love it at my first glance-the mini daisy pendant!!!!The mini one is very cute and chic!The little diamond really sparkle and brilliant!Love it!



love it!!!  looks great on you!!!


----------



## Dedi

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a photo wearing it?


I do have some pictures wearing it, but they don't quite show the ring in all its glory  I'll be sure to post a good photo when I find one.


----------



## chelonmelon

Dedi said:
			
		

> This is my Tiffany Celebration Ring (channel-set, 2mm wide), given to me by the boyfriend three years ago. I have yet to start stacking  I love it because it's simple and flat, so it doesn't get caught in bags or dresses. I'm a pretty active person, so I like being able to wear this ring when running or climbing mountains without worrying.
> 
> This is the link to the official Tiffany page. I think the price just increased by a few hundred dollars, so I guess I made some money? Haha!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP00093&mcat=148204&cid=287462&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+287462-r+101323351+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I love this rings! I really want a celebration ring preferably the white and pink one. Love it!


----------



## alessia70

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



oh my gosh this is so beautiful! totally inspired me for our guest room!


----------



## bucha

Tiffany heart lock in 18k rose gold. Bought it after having completed a very stressful part of my training at work/school.


----------



## Tiffanylady

alessia70 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh this is so beautiful! totally inspired me for our guest room!



Thank you


----------



## Tiffanylady

bucha said:
			
		

> Tiffany heart lock in 18k rose gold. Bought it after having completed a very stressful part of my training at work/school.



It's lovely! Congratulations! It's always great rewarding ourselves for hard work!


----------



## Myrkur

Does anyone have the bow bracelet + a dbty bracelet? Would love to see a photo of those two together


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Myrkur said:


> Does anyone have the bow bracelet + a dbty bracelet? Would love to see a photo of those two together




I'd love to see those together, too!  I bet the combination would be really pretty!!  

On a different note: I LOVE the puppy in your avatar, Myrkur!!  I have an 11 year old Shiba Inu and he's my BEST FRIEND!


----------



## Myrkur

PeacefulMommy said:


> I'd love to see those together, too!  I bet the combination would be really pretty!!
> 
> On a different note: I LOVE the puppy in your avatar, Myrkur!!  I have an 11 year old Shiba Inu and he's my BEST FRIEND!



Hopefully someone can show us the bracelets!  Aww, do you have a photo? I loooove shiba's  I also have another Shiba, he's almost 5 and he's also my best friend! I really can't imagine living without him (this sounds so cheesy lol)


----------



## tiffanystar

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Oh my goodness what a gorgeous room. I love your ideas & the bedding goes with your scheme beautifully.


----------



## vcouture

Glamourette said:


> Here is my small but growing Tiffany & Co. Collection


I love this collection. I am contemplating on the return to tiffany earrings in white gold w/diamonds or just the 18k. I also love the locks collection but I am afraid of the tarnishing silver  How do you keep yours so lovely?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the bow bracelet + a dbty bracelet? Would love to see a photo of those two together



It's not a Tiffany DBTY (it's ippolita diamonds and quartz) but could help with an idea of how it would look.  It looks good with delicate chain bracelets!


----------



## Caz71

I want the bow badly!


----------



## My Love T

I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy 

Round clasping link bracelet with:
Blue Box
Heart Lock
Heart tag charm in blue enamel
Butterfly charm
Heart lock charm in blue enamel
Star charm (discontinued)

Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
Bead bracelet
Small heart tag bead bracelet
Mini heart tag earrings
Round link bracelet
Mini double heart tag necklace
Heart tag necklace

Pieces missing in photo:
Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
Heart tag bracelet
Elsa Peretti open heart pendant


----------



## sammix3

My Love T said:


> I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Round clasping link bracelet with:
> Blue Box
> Heart Lock
> Heart tag charm in blue enamel
> Butterfly charm
> Heart lock charm in blue enamel
> Star charm (discontinued)
> 
> Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
> Bead bracelet
> Small heart tag bead bracelet
> Mini heart tag earrings
> Round link bracelet
> Mini double heart tag necklace
> Heart tag necklace
> 
> Pieces missing in photo:
> Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
> Heart tag bracelet
> Elsa Peretti open heart pendant



You have a lovely collection!  I really like the star charm


----------



## Tiffanylady

My Love T said:
			
		

> I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Round clasping link bracelet with:
> Blue Box
> Heart Lock
> Heart tag charm in blue enamel
> Butterfly charm
> Heart lock charm in blue enamel
> Star charm (discontinued)
> 
> Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
> Bead bracelet
> Small heart tag bead bracelet
> Mini heart tag earrings
> Round link bracelet
> Mini double heart tag necklace
> Heart tag necklace
> 
> Pieces missing in photo:
> Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
> Heart tag bracelet
> Elsa Peretti open heart pendant



Beautiful pieces! I specially love the man in the moon necklace!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My Love T said:


> I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Round clasping link bracelet with:
> Blue Box
> Heart Lock
> Heart tag charm in blue enamel
> Butterfly charm
> Heart lock charm in blue enamel
> Star charm (discontinued)
> 
> Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
> Bead bracelet
> Small heart tag bead bracelet
> Mini heart tag earrings
> Round link bracelet
> Mini double heart tag necklace
> Heart tag necklace
> 
> Pieces missing in photo:
> Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
> Heart tag bracelet
> Elsa Peretti open heart pendant


greta collection!  your charm bracelet is so cute with the turq!


----------



## My Love T

sammix3 said:


> You have a lovely collection!  I really like the star charm



Thank you  I just wish it wasn't so pointy on the edges! 



Tiffanylady said:


> Beautiful pieces! I specially love the man in the moon necklace!



Thank you. I enjoy that piece very much.



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> greta collection!  your charm bracelet is so cute with the turq!



Thank you


----------



## DroZdik

my favourites


----------



## MrsTGreen

bucha said:


> Tiffany heart lock in 18k rose gold. Bought it after having completed a very stressful part of my training at work/school.



Congrats Beautiful necklace!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Beautiful collection.



My Love T said:


> I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Round clasping link bracelet with:
> Blue Box
> Heart Lock
> Heart tag charm in blue enamel
> Butterfly charm
> Heart lock charm in blue enamel
> Star charm (discontinued)
> 
> Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
> Bead bracelet
> Small heart tag bead bracelet
> Mini heart tag earrings
> Round link bracelet
> Mini double heart tag necklace
> Heart tag necklace
> 
> Pieces missing in photo:
> Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
> Heart tag bracelet
> Elsa Peretti open heart pendant


----------



## christina000

Nice stuff gals.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I love coming here and viewing all of the photos!  

I don't currently own any Tiffany, myself, because I sold off what my ex husband gave me to pay the divorce lawyer, but I'm planning my very first Tiffany purchase (on my own!) before this Christmas.  Looking forward to posting a photo of my own here very soon!!


----------



## My Love T

MrsTGreen said:


> Beautiful collection.



Thank you 



PeacefulMommy said:


> I love coming here and viewing all of the photos!
> 
> I don't currently own any Tiffany, myself, because I sold off what my ex husband gave me to pay the divorce lawyer, but I'm planning my very first Tiffany purchase (on my own!) before this Christmas.  Looking forward to posting a photo of my own here very soon!!



Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## greenteawasabi

My stash 
- return to Tiffany round tag bracelet
- return to Tiffany round tag necklace 
- mini bean necklace (12mm)
- mini bean ring
- 1.7 mm platinum wedding band
-  Tiffany 1837 ring
- bow pendant (small) 
- medium open heart necklace 

Eyeing the large bean pendant necklace 20mm cos' it's been discontinued!


----------



## laeticia

thanks to all the lovely reveals, picked up my beaded bow bracelet today







Modelling pic






Layering two bracelets is the max though, I tried with 3 and its just too much


----------



## BabyBlue111411

laeticia said:
			
		

> thanks to all the lovely reveals, picked up my beaded bow bracelet today
> 
> Modelling pic
> 
> Layering two bracelets is the max though, I tried with 3 and its just too much



lovely!! congrats!!  how much is the bow going for? it would match my bow ring


----------



## laeticia

BabyBlue111411 said:
			
		

> lovely!! congrats!!  how much is the bow going for? it would match my bow ring



Thanks! Retail in US is $175 but I paid a bit more getting it in Singapore. The ribbon necklace is a bit too kiddish on me though


----------



## BabyBlue111411

laeticia said:
			
		

> Thanks! Retail in US is $175 but I paid a bit more getting it in Singapore. The is necklace is a bit too kiddish on me though



i havent been wearing my necklaces much, my baby boy always tries ripping them off haha


----------



## Bommie

laeticia said:
			
		

> Thanks! Retail in US is $175 but I paid a bit more getting it in Singapore. The ribbon necklace is a bit too kiddish on me though



hi.. may i know how much is this in Singapore ? would get the bow earring and thinking if should get this too! TIA


----------



## laeticia

Bommie said:
			
		

> hi.. may i know how much is this in Singapore ? would get the bow earring and thinking if should get this too! TIA



The bracelet is Sgd$280 

Do post pics of ur purchase


----------



## ladyash

Does anyone have the mini round lock bracelet? I'm trying to judge the size of it...might go to the store tomorrow to check it out but I really want something from the locks collection and two toned to match my pandora.


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> thanks to all the lovely reveals, picked up my beaded bow bracelet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layering two bracelets is the max though, I tried with 3 and its just too much



Very pretty!


----------



## EBMIC

Finally got my necklace & bracelet back from being repaired / cleaned!!!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

I have an unrelated question to showing of my Tiffany. I was wondering as you guys are so well versed in it. Do you think that the Elsa Peretti Diamonds by Yard Pendant is suitable for a simple lady over the age of 50?




I'm trying to decide on what to get my mother in law for Christmas. This is the first year getting her a present as I just got married and I'm not very familiar with her tastes or wants or needs. So I thought something simple for a simple lady would make sense but worried it may look too young for her.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Candice0985

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> I have an unrelated question to showing of my Tiffany. I was wondering as you guys are so well versed in it. Do you think that the Elsa Peretti Diamonds by Yard Pendant is suitable for a simple lady over the age of 50?
> 
> View attachment 1959965
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide on what to get my mother in law for Christmas. This is the first year getting her a present as I just got married and I'm not very familiar with her tastes or wants or needs. So I thought something simple for a simple lady would make sense but worried it may look too young for her.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


this is a great everyday necklace, i'm sure she would love it!


----------



## redskynight

Jaclyn Espinas said:
			
		

> I have an unrelated question to showing of my Tiffany. I was wondering as you guys are so well versed in it. Do you think that the Elsa Peretti Diamonds by Yard Pendant is suitable for a simple lady over the age of 50?
> 
> I'm trying to decide on what to get my mother in law for Christmas. This is the first year getting her a present as I just got married and I'm not very familiar with her tastes or wants or needs. So I thought something simple for a simple lady would make sense but worried it may look too young for her.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?



That's definitely age appropriate.


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

redskynight said:
			
		

> That's definitely age appropriate.



Thank you!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> this is a great everyday necklace, i'm sure she would love it!



Thanks!

I was just worried about the age if it'll be too young for her


----------



## Candice0985

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was just worried about the age if it'll be too young for her



my mom is 50 and wears the YG one diamond necklace...I think it looks better on her then me!


----------



## Myrkur

Jaclyn Espinas said:


> I have an unrelated question to showing of my Tiffany. I was wondering as you guys are so well versed in it. Do you think that the Elsa Peretti Diamonds by Yard Pendant is suitable for a simple lady over the age of 50?
> 
> View attachment 1959965
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide on what to get my mother in law for Christmas. This is the first year getting her a present as I just got married and I'm not very familiar with her tastes or wants or needs. So I thought something simple for a simple lady would make sense but worried it may look too young for her.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


I think this necklace will suit almost every age!


----------



## Foxysnob

I have been a bad girl!!
Bought the diamond solitaire pendant in platinum, .17 size! Looks fantastic on, so sparkly and dainty! Pics to follow!


----------



## Tiffanylady

I hope all if you had a wonderful thanksgiving!  Look what came in the mail today: Tiffany Holiday Party Invitation!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I think this necklace will suit almost every age!



Thanks!! Appreciate your feedback :0)


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my mom is 50 and wears the YG one diamond necklace...I think it looks better on her then me!


Haha that's good to know! Thank you again!


----------



## Jaclyn Espinas

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I hope all if you had a wonderful thanksgiving!  Look what came in the mail today: Tiffany Holiday Party Invitation!!!!! Can't wait!



Have fun!!!


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> You MUST post pics when you're finished! My dds room is Tiffany blue with cream and silver accents, maybe we'll attempt a Tiffany wreath too!



Here is the wreath I'm working on, it is still work in progress.  I may remove the pine cone/egg & add another box instead & 2 more ornaments in blue & white!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> I hope all if you had a wonderful thanksgiving!  Look what came in the mail today: Tiffany Holiday Party Invitation!!!!! Can't wait!


Lucky you!  I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## EBMIC

Foxysnob said:


> I have been a bad girl!!
> Bought the diamond solitaire pendant in platinum, .17 size! Looks fantastic on, so sparkly and dainty! Pics to follow!


Can't wait to see!


----------



## alice87

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> It's not a Tiffany DBTY (it's ippolita diamonds and quartz) but could help with an idea of how it would look.  It looks good with delicate chain bracelets!


such an adorable combination!


----------



## alice87

I like wearing these two pendants together. The one is from Charmed and it actually means something (good) and the second one Tiffany heart.


----------



## alice87

And couple additional pictures


----------



## etk123

EBMIC said:


> Here is the wreath I'm working on, it is still work in progress.  I may remove the pine cone/egg & add another box instead & 2 more ornaments in blue & white!



It's coming along great, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Foxysnob

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see!



Not a great pic! Much better in reality! I have a dby and fancied something different!


----------



## EBMIC

Foxysnob said:


> Not a great pic! Much better in reality! I have a dby and fancied something different!
> 
> View attachment 1961142


Looks Fabulous!


----------



## Foxysnob

Not the biggest of diamonds but perfect for me! It is a classic style! Bad picture though, my neck is a lot thinner than that!!


----------



## clcat120

E and Sole


----------



## stmary

Here are my little collection.I decided to post this photo just in case someone need to see the comparison between DBTY 0.03 and 0.08.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

stmary said:


> Here are my little collection.I decided to post this photo just in case someone need to see the comparison between DBTY 0.03 and 0.08.



Wow!  After seeing the comparison photo, I'd say that the 0.08ct DBTY is DEFINITELY worth a little more money!  Big difference in the way the 0.03ct is mostly metal around the bezel, while the 0.08ct is mostly diamond with a much thinner bezel.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

stmary said:


> Here are my little collection.I decided to post this photo just in case someone need to see the comparison between DBTY 0.03 and 0.08.



thank you for sharing!  is the .08 YG?


----------



## stmary

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thank you for sharing!  is the .08 YG?



your welcome. Yes it is .08 YG


----------



## stmary

PeacefulMommy said:


> Wow!  After seeing the comparison photo, I'd say that the 0.08ct DBTY is DEFINITELY worth a little more money!  Big difference in the way the 0.03ct is mostly metal around the bezel, while the 0.08ct is mostly diamond with a much thinner bezel.



indeed. It would  be lovely to see pics for all the sizes together.  anyone lucky enough to have all the sizes please kindly post pics.


----------



## Caz71

Took my bestie to Tiffanys this afternoon. She has never been. She bought the mini blue heart bead bracelet. its so cute.

I got the mini blue and silver heart necklace. 

Here is a piccie...




I will get extended in the new year, just put a fake one on for added length. I wish it come in 18 inch!


----------



## alice87

P letter


----------



## karo

My first birthday gift this year - it's gorgeous and I really love it!!!


----------



## My Love T

karo said:


> My first birthday gift this year - it's gorgeous and I really love it!!!



Gorgeous! How do you plan on wearing it? Happy birthday by the way!


----------



## karo

^^^ Thanks a lot! It's in a little more than two weeks, so it's an early gift 
For now I think I'll try to wear it as a necklace, then I'll change to the bracelet I think. What do you think?


----------



## 628628

Tiffanylady said:


> This is a picture if my Tiffany guest room! I plan to put pictures of the collection on the frames  still a work in progress but I thought I would share since we are talking about some tiffany decor



Beautiful room! Amazing taste. Can I be a guest?


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Wow!  After seeing the comparison photo, I'd say that the 0.08ct DBTY is DEFINITELY worth a little more money!  Big difference in the way the 0.03ct is mostly metal around the bezel, while the 0.08ct is mostly diamond with a much thinner bezel.



I think the thicker bezel is sterling. That is how my dbty's bezel looks and it's sterling and .o7 tsavorite.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

My Love T said:
			
		

> I've been a follower for quite some time now and I just wanted to show some of the pieces I have currently with me. I hope you enjoy
> 
> Round clasping link bracelet with:
> Blue Box
> Heart Lock
> Heart tag charm in blue enamel
> Butterfly charm
> Heart lock charm in blue enamel
> Star charm (discontinued)
> 
> Man in the Moon double chain necklace (discontinued)
> Bead bracelet
> Small heart tag bead bracelet
> Mini heart tag earrings
> Round link bracelet
> Mini double heart tag necklace
> Heart tag necklace
> 
> Pieces missing in photo:
> Heart tag pendent on 34" beaded chain
> Heart tag bracelet
> Elsa Peretti open heart pendant


You have a really beautiful Collection 



			
				DroZdik said:
			
		

> my favourites


I Loooooove it!!!!!! THAT RING IS SUPER GORGEOUS!



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Finally got my necklace & bracelet back from being repaired / cleaned!!!


I really like the bracelet because of how big the links are.



			
				Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> I hope all if you had a wonderful thanksgiving!  Look what came in the mail today: Tiffany Holiday Party Invitation!!!!! Can't wait!


LOL....Do you need a date!????!!!! Have fun beautiful!!!



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here is the wreath I'm working on, it is still work in progress.  I may remove the pine cone/egg & add another box instead & 2 more ornaments in blue & white!


Omg....Tiffany mixed with Christmas decorations-IT DOESN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!



			
				karo said:
			
		

> My first birthday gift this year - it's gorgeous and I really love it!!!


Happy Birthday and congrats on your pretty charm!


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> Took my bestie to Tiffanys this afternoon. She has never been. She bought the mini blue heart bead bracelet. its so cute.
> 
> I got the mini blue and silver heart necklace.
> 
> Here is a piccie...
> 
> View attachment 1962141
> 
> 
> I will get extended in the new year, just put a fake one on for added length. I wish it come in 18 inch!


So pretty!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> You have a really beautiful Collection
> 
> I Loooooove it!!!!!! THAT RING IS SUPER GORGEOUS!
> 
> I really like the bracelet because of how big the links are.
> 
> LOL....Do you need a date!????!!!! Have fun beautiful!!!
> 
> Omg....Tiffany mixed with Christmas decorations-IT DOESN'T GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!
> 
> Happy Birthday and congrats on your pretty charm!


Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

karo said:


> My first birthday gift this year - it's gorgeous and I really love it!!!


Congrats!  Looks lovely!


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!



Thank you EBMIC, I bought for a xmas present for myself. Will open it again and wear on 25th Dec. Long wait. But at least I can look at my picture lol.


----------



## My Love T

karo said:


> ^^^ Thanks a lot! It's in a little more than two weeks, so it's an early gift
> For now I think I'll try to wear it as a necklace, then I'll change to the bracelet I think. What do you think?



 It's a great piece as a necklace or bracelet. You can't go wrong


----------



## My Love T

@PinkCornbread said:


> You have a really beautiful Collection



Thank you


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Took my bestie to Tiffanys this afternoon. She has never been. She bought the mini blue heart bead bracelet. its so cute.
> 
> I got the mini blue and silver heart necklace.
> 
> Here is a piccie...
> 
> View attachment 1962141
> 
> 
> I will get extended in the new year, just put a fake one on for added length. I wish it come in 18 inch!



The necklace looks gorgeous on you! Makes me want to buy another one eventhough I have way too many already.  Also, I believe it does come in an 18 inch. On the website it does anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## dster1

stmary said:
			
		

> Here are my little collection.I decided to post this photo just in case someone need to see the comparison between DBTY 0.03 and 0.08.



Do you mind posting a modeling pic of the .08? Greatly appreciated!


----------



## missdennies

merekat703 said:


> My new 18mm bean with my mini 9mm bean.



It must be fate.  I was just looking at the T&Co website as I'm deciding on whether to get another bracelet or the bean necklace. I have the small one but I really really like the 18 mm one. I think 'stumbling' into your picture has made up my mind! Thanks for posting. They look lovely on you.


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> The necklace looks gorgeous on you! Makes me want to buy another one eventhough I have way too many already.  Also, I believe it does come in an 18 inch. On the website it does anyway. Enjoy!



Hey missdennies., yes yr correct!
 I always thought 16 inch for those. A big thanks to ya!
 I havent worn it, as wait for xmas.
 Ill go tomorrow to exchange. So disappointed  now. 
I may have tried the 18inch cos it seemed shorter on my neck when I got home!!

GRRRR


----------



## Caz71

Funnily enough the 18 inch is not on the pink or silver minis? I rung customer service, spoke to a lovely lady from the states. she said its a new thing they just incorporated cos alot of customers want a longer length. 

I have a strong suspicion that my Melbourne store does not have the 18 inch yet. So hoping they can make it 18 inch (free of charge) cos its now on both the aussie and american websites. Fingers crossed! I just bought it yesterday!


----------



## Caz71

karo said:


> My first birthday gift this year - it's gorgeous and I really love it!!!



Karo, I got this as my first this year too for mothers day. I love it cos it feels heavy..congrats.


----------



## stmary

dster1 said:


> Do you mind posting a modeling pic of the .08? Greatly appreciated!



Sure here they are. sorry about the quality of the pics tho.


----------



## stmary

To DBTY bracelet owners,
     How are yours holding up? Do you wear it everyday? Do you think it is strong enough for daily wear? 
and how about the 3 diamonds, does it flip all the time? TIA.


----------



## merekat703

missdennies said:


> It must be fate.  I was just looking at the T&Co website as I'm deciding on whether to get another bracelet or the bean necklace. I have the small one but I really really like the 18 mm one. I think 'stumbling' into your picture has made up my mind! Thanks for posting. They look lovely on you.



Glad to help. I love the beans.


----------



## karo

EBMIC said:


> Congrats!  Looks lovely!


Thanks a lot dear!



My Love T said:


> It's a great piece as a necklace or bracelet. You can't go wrong


Yes, I think it's great as both - bracelet or a necklace 
Thank you.



Caz71 said:


> Karo, I got this as my first this year too for mothers day. I love it cos it feels heavy..congrats.


Love it too! Thanks!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

This _was_ my 0.12ct Tiffany & Co. DBTY necklace in 18k yellow gold.  I sold it earlier this year for several reasons.  







This is my Paloma Picasso 'KISS' disc necklace in 18k Yellow Gold from the _Graffiti_ Collection.  I no longer wear it, as it was a gift from my ex-husband, and I don't think I'll ever wear it...  I wish Tiffany offered a Buy-Back/Trade-In option!!!  






As of this moment, the amount of Tiffany that I own & wear = 0.  However, my wish list is fairly long!!  :giggles:


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Funnily enough the 18 inch is not on the pink or silver minis? I rung customer service, spoke to a lovely lady from the states. she said its a new thing they just incorporated cos alot of customers want a longer length.
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that my Melbourne store does not have the 18 inch yet. So hoping they can make it 18 inch (free of charge) cos its now on both the aussie and american websites. Fingers crossed! I just bought it yesterday!



Good luck! Yes, if they have it on the website, you'd think they'd have it in the store. This is a pretty standard chain which they have heaps of so hopefully you get it.


----------



## aussie@heart

Does anyone have the color by the yard pendant in tanzanite from the Elsa peretti collection? I want to buy it, but I'm afraid it's too small for the price. Any pics!?


----------



## missdennies

BabyBlue111411 said:


> After seeing.all your beautiful collections i.got.mine.together so here is my collection.so.far
> 
> View attachment 1899397
> 
> 
> Elsa peretti bean
> Snowflake pendant
> 1837 lock pendant
> 1837 circle pendant
> Folded heart pendant
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899398
> 
> 
> 5th.ave.box
> Elsa Peretti feather ring
> Tiffany nsture rose ring
> Paloma Picasso love&kisses ring
> Return to tiffany oval tag bracelet&necklace
> Return to tiffany small heart earrings
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899400
> 
> 
> Red silk scarf
> Blue silk scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899401
> 
> 
> french wallet in tiffany blue lizard
> Hadley shoulder bag python
> Small cosmetic bag
> 
> Not.pictured: feather pendant, beige lizard compact wallet, etched butterfly champagne glasses, elsa peretti crystal heart box
> 
> I think that would be all ... Thanks.for letting me share



Am in love with your 5th Avenue box!


----------



## missdennies

EBMIC said:


> I have attached several pictures for you.  2 beads, 3 beads & 3 beads with RTT bracelet.



Wow! Those beads look huge! I have the regular size one and I've been obsessing about getting the bigger one for ages now. I will have to try it on I guess. It looks great on you. Am hoping it doesn't look too big on me. We'll see...thanks for posting!


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> Good luck! Yes, if they have it on the website, you'd think they'd have it in the store. This is a pretty standard chain which they have heaps of so hopefully you get it.




Im happy to say... I got it!!!!!!!!!!!! I went into the store today and swapped the 16 inch for 18 inch! I'm sooo ecstatic. They got it in yesterday.  

Here is a piccie. So I don't need to extend thank goodness.


----------



## BreadnGem

Does anyone here have or tried on the tiffany circlet pendant? Anyone knows how big the  mini one is compared to the bigger size? I find it pretty but wonder if the mini is very small in real life.


----------



## EBMIC

missdennies said:


> Wow! Those beads look huge! I have the regular size one and I've been obsessing about getting the bigger one for ages now. I will have to try it on I guess. It looks great on you. Am hoping it doesn't look too big on me. We'll see...thanks for posting!



Thank you!  My SA had them on & I liked the look so much, I bought them!


----------



## laeticia

Hi ladies does the DBTY rose gold come in both .12 and .17? Got the .17 today cos I was pretty sure my other DBTY is a 0.12 rose gold, but the Tiffany website only has .03, .07 and .17? I think I bought the same necklace! I bought it at the airport so can't compare against the one I have.


----------



## stinamarie1227

laeticia said:


> Hi ladies does the DBTY rose gold come in both .12 and .17? Got the .17 today cos I was pretty sure my other DBTY is a 0.12 rose gold, but the Tiffany website only has .03, .07 and .17? I think I bought the same necklace! I bought it at the airport so can't compare against the one I have.



It doesn't come in .12 at least not at my store.  I just tried on both the .07 and .17 the other day.  The .17 is substantially bigger than the .07 but the .07 looks like a .14 in platinum if that makes sense.  The bezel is much thicker in RG.


----------



## stinamarie1227

BreadnGem said:


> Does anyone here have or tried on the tiffany circlet pendant? Anyone knows how big the  mini one is compared to the bigger size? I find it pretty but wonder if the mini is very small in real life.



I didn't try it on but I saw it when I was at the store.  It is much smaller than I had imagined it would be.  It's about the size of a dime.


----------



## stinamarie1227

Does anyone have the new Paloma Modern Heart Pendant (any metal)?
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+modern+heart&search=1

I regret not trying it on at the store and now I am wondering what it looks like up close!


----------



## olemissgal00

Tiffany 1837 Hoop Earrings Sterling Silver
Tiffany Atlas Ring Sterling Silver
Return to Tiffany Double Heart Tag Pendant

I have no idea how to post pictures, otherwise I would.


----------



## Kazushi

Anyone have pics of the Return to Tiffany Large double heart tag pendant?


----------



## BreadnGem

stinamarie1227 said:


> I didn't try it on but I saw it when I was at the store.  It is much smaller than I had imagined it would be.  It's about the size of a dime.



I see. Thanks!


----------



## Bommie

my little bow earring i purchased last night  




little red ribbon for the Xmas 




joining the family


----------



## Caz71

Bommie said:


> my little bow earring i purchased last night
> 
> View attachment 1965792
> 
> 
> little red ribbon for the Xmas
> 
> View attachment 1965793
> 
> 
> joining the family
> 
> View attachment 1965794




Love the bows. Do u have matching necklace? Bommie, are u able to do a piccie of them in yr ear??? thank you.


----------



## Bommie

Caz71 said:


> Love the bows. Do u have matching necklace? Bommie, are u able to do a piccie of them in yr ear??? thank you.



Here you go! sorry for the blurred pic..  that's really very cute.. i dont have the bow necklace now.. and it is now in my wish list..


----------



## Caz71

Bommie said:


> Here you go! sorry for the blurred pic..  that's really very cute.. i dont have the bow necklace now.. and it is now in my wish list..
> 
> View attachment 1965849



thanks for showing. they look great. I def. want the bows )


----------



## AndieAbroad

Hi everyone! I've been lurking on this forum for ages, admiring everyone's beautiful collections. I decided to come out of hiding for an unboxing photo of my new SS Fleur de Lis key. 

I originally got the SS Trefoil key as a birthday gift, and while it was absolutely gorgeous, it just wasn't the statement piece that I wanted. After a disappointing visit to the Manchester store (where neither the Vintage Oval or Fleur de Lis keys were stocked), I took the plunge and ordered it online. I absolutely love the key!







I will, however, be trading the chain. I took a standard 18" chain with this (trading in the oval chain that I got with the Trefoil key), but I think it needs at least a 18-20" oval chain, if not a beaded chain. I wonder if anyone has photo comparisons of the large beaded versus the small beaded chains?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect 

I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



Adorable!!  I'm sure that you're one happy cookie-lady!


----------



## AndieAbroad

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



So sweet! And looks extra perfect over a Christmassy jumper


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



How sweet of your DH, congrats!!! I love this charm, I'll have to add it to my wish-list thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## sammix3

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



He's so cute! Congrats!

I still want the penguin charm


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Adorable!!  I'm sure that you're one happy cookie-lady!






			
				AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> So sweet! And looks extra perfect over a Christmassy jumper






			
				Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> How sweet of your DH, congrats!!! I love this charm, I'll have to add it to my wish-list thanks for sharing the pics!






			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> He's so cute! Congrats!
> 
> I still want the penguin charm



Thanks !!

And yes the penguin is sooo cute!!  I really like the sled and reindeer too


----------



## alice87

This is my collection, without couple pieces.


----------



## EBMIC

alice87 said:


> This is my collection, without couple pieces.


Love your collection, especially the earrings!!!'


----------



## alice87

and one more photo.
I am obviously Elsa Peretti fan


----------



## alice87

EBMIC said:


> Love your collection, especially the earrings!!!'



Thank you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



I noticed you posting about cookie charms & Now it all makes sense! Lol I had no ideal you owned your own cookie company. The gingerbread man is perfect! It Looks pretty with your Dbty AND YOUR HAIR IS SOOOO GORGEOUS


----------



## @PinkCornbread

alice87 said:
			
		

> This is my collection, without couple pieces.



Love your collection!!!!! Especially the Elsa Peretti infinity cross necklace


----------



## LVoeletters

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> It's not a Tiffany DBTY (it's ippolita diamonds and quartz) but could help with an idea of how it would look.  It looks good with delicate chain bracelets!



I looooooooooove this combination!


----------



## BreadnGem

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My gingerman, finally!  My DH brought him to me at dinner last night  I am a baker (own a cookie company) so this little guy is just perfect
> 
> I am wearing him on an 18" WG chain from another pendant but I might just get a new Tiffany one so I don't misplace my other pendant



So cute! I want one too!


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Im happy to say... I got it!!!!!!!!!!!! I went into the store today and swapped the 16 inch for 18 inch! I'm sooo ecstatic. They got it in yesterday.
> 
> Here is a piccie. So I don't need to extend thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 1964840



Yey! Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## missdennies

I love looking at everyone's pieces, so gorgeous! Here's one of my bracelets.


----------



## cung

Here is my ribbon ring of 0.66ct. But i never noticed that the band of classic setting is much THINNER than others, such as my ribbon ring. You can see in the pic, the upper is the classic 6 prongs, almost half of the band of ribbon ring. Just wonder if anyone here have the same question?


----------



## cung

cung said:
			
		

> Here is my ribbon ring of 0.66ct. But i never noticed that the band of classic setting is much THINNER than others, such as my ribbon ring. You can see in the pic, the upper is the classic 6 prongs, almost half of the band of ribbon ring. Just wonder if anyone here have the same question?



The pic is rotated  on the right is he classic 6 prongs band taken from the back, and on the left is the ribbon ring


----------



## cupcake34

> Here is my ribbon ring of 0.66ct. But i never noticed that the band of classic setting is much THINNER than others, such as my ribbon ring. You can see in the pic, the upper is the classic 6 prongs, almost half of the band of ribbon ring. Just wonder if anyone here have the same question?



Wow, it looks gorgeous! Could you also post a pic of the classic setting?


----------



## cung

Here it is. I have put on weight so much and it could not slip in anymore, but will one day soon


----------



## cupcake34

Wow, it's gorgeous! Can you tell me the carat weight?


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> The pic is rotated  on the right is he classic 6 prongs band taken from the back, and on the left is the ribbon ring



I think it's because the classic 6 prong is knife edged making it look thinner?


----------



## sadiesthegirl

opps!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

cung said:


> Here it is. I have put on weight so much and it could not slip in anymore, but will one day soon



wow you have two beautiful rings!


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> I think it's because the classic 6 prong is knife edged making it look thinner?


well, it does not look thinner but it IS half of the band of ribbon ring at the back. Even for the knife edge, i would expect it is thicker. Does anyone notice the same of it is just my ring? I got it resized about 1 size up and here it comes.

The ribbon ring is 0.66ct and the classic 6 prongs is 0.83ct but it looks a bit bigger than it should be  my luck!


----------



## cupcake34

> well, it does not look thinner but it IS half of the band of ribbon ring at the back. Even for the knife edge, i would expect it is thicker. Does anyone notice the same of it is just my ring? I got it resized about 1 size up and here it comes.
> 
> The ribbon ring is 0.66ct and the classic 6 prongs is 0.83ct but it looks a bit bigger than it should be my luck!



Wow, yes, it really looks much bigger than that!


----------



## arnott

Bommie said:


> my little bow earring i purchased last night
> 
> View attachment 1965792
> 
> 
> little red ribbon for the Xmas
> 
> View attachment 1965793
> 
> 
> joining the family
> 
> View attachment 1965794



Love this!  Do you know if the posts are white gold?


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!


----------



## merekat703

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!



Nice! All from ebay?


----------



## Tiffanylady

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Nice! All from ebay?



No, only the necklace is from eBay! I buy them from all around the country, I just use PayPal to pay for them since they guarantee authenticity.


----------



## Bommie

arnott said:


> Love this!  Do you know if the posts are white gold?



Hi.. Mine is in silver and they also have yellow gold.. Not sure about white gold..


----------



## Bommie

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!



Wow.. Great deal and great collection ..


----------



## BreadnGem

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!



Great haul! I've always liked the gift box and candy cane charms.


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!


Wow!  Congratulations, great buys!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!



WOWWW....I am really having a temper tantrum here. Dear Tiffany Gods, please give me a chance to seek and find similar deals...PLEASE. LOL I really like that bookmarker! *High 5 on the gorgeous Deals!!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

Bommie said:
			
		

> Wow.. Great deal and great collection ..






			
				BreadnGem said:
			
		

> Great haul! I've always liked the gift box and candy cane charms.






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Wow!  Congratulations, great buys!






			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> WOWWW....I am really having a temper tantrum here. Dear Tiffany Gods, please give me a chance to seek and find similar deals...PLEASE. LOL I really like that bookmarker! *High 5 on the gorgeous Deals!!!



Thanks Ladies! Pink, you never fail to bring a smile to my face!


----------



## Candice0985

I just got my new Tiffany Sparkler ring in yellow citrine and yellow gold back from sizing! 

sorry about the picture quality, it doesn't do justice to this ring. it's dark here and making the stone look murky. it's bright yellow and sparkles like crazy


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my new Tiffany Sparkler ring in yellow citrine and yellow gold back from sizing!
> 
> sorry about the picture quality, it doesn't do justice to this ring. it's dark here and making the stone look murky. it's bright yellow and sparkles like crazy
> View attachment 1971846



Candice it's gorgeous, it looks like yummy juicy candy! Of course I'm requesting more pics, and actually this pretty needs its own thread so everyone can see it!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Candice it's gorgeous, it looks like yummy juicy candy! Of course I'm requesting more pics, and actually this pretty needs its own thread so everyone can see it!



aw thanks etk  

I'll start a thread tomorrow, I tried to get pictures tonight but they're all dark or too sparkle-y!

for the size of the ring it's very balanced. I can barely feel it on my finger. very comfortable!


----------



## aussie@heart

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my new Tiffany Sparkler ring in yellow citrine and yellow gold back from sizing!
> 
> sorry about the picture quality, it doesn't do justice to this ring. it's dark here and making the stone look murky. it's bright yellow and sparkles like crazy
> View attachment 1971846



This ring is beautiful!!!!!! I too want more pictures! I want this, and since citrine is my birthstone, it makes me want this even more!


----------



## aussie@heart

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! Here a re my latest treasure finds: RTT heart tag bracelet with gift box charm, candy cane harm and mom padlock charm for $165 (with 2 charm rings), RTT heart bookmark for only $15 (WOW), large bow pendant for $80 and bow stud earrings for $50! Soooooo excited to add 7 wonderful pieces to my collection for only $310, which makes them only $42 a piece! Merry Christmas to me!!!!!!



Wow that is an amazing deal! The pieces you got are amazing! I wish I could find deals that good! Congratulations!


----------



## Candice0985

aussie@heart said:


> This ring is beautiful!!!!!! I too want more pictures! I want this, and since citrine is my birthstone, it makes me want this even more!



thanks aussieheart! I'll post more pictures tomorrow


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Do you sell your tiffany items you no longer want? If so where besides ebay?? I have a couple pieces i'd like to sell, i've sold a few on ebay in the past but hate the fees


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> I just got my new Tiffany Sparkler ring in yellow citrine and yellow gold back from sizing!
> 
> sorry about the picture quality, it doesn't do justice to this ring. it's dark here and making the stone look murky. it's bright yellow and sparkles like crazy
> View attachment 1971846



Sooo pretty!  Your ring is jewelry candy!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BabyBlue111411 said:


> Do you sell your tiffany items you no longer want? If so where besides ebay?? I have a couple pieces i'd like to sell, i've sold a few on ebay in the past but hate the fees



Yes, I sell mine... And sadly, the only place I've found it eBay, where they take large fees.  Then PayPal takes their fees...


----------



## BabyBlue111411

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Yes, I sell mine... And sadly, the only place I've found it eBay, where they take large fees.  Then PayPal takes their fees...



I know i hate those fees!!! Ughh


----------



## merekat703

BabyBlue111411 said:


> Do you sell your tiffany items you no longer want? If so where besides ebay?? I have a couple pieces i'd like to sell, i've sold a few on ebay in the past but hate the fees



Ive sold on eBay and Bonanza but usually ask my friends first if they are interested in buying it and usually they are. What are you selling?


----------



## Tiffanylady

So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Ive sold on eBay and Bonanza but usually ask my friends first if they are interested in buying it and usually they are. What are you selling?



I'll have to look into bonanza. I'm moving so finding things i dont need along the way. 

Im.selling my silver elsa peretti feather ring sz 5, silver 1837 lock ring sz 4.5 and never worn silver round atlas earrings


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!



Aww thats so cute!!


----------



## aussie@heart

Tiffanylady said:


> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!



That is adorable!!! Very festive!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Tiffanylady said:


> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!



Adorable!!  And I love the red ribbon.  So festive!  Especially considering that Rudolph is inside...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tiffanylady said:


> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!



I love the rudolph charm!!!  He was my number 1 before I saw the gingerman (had to be since I am baker).  Now I have the gingerman so he is back in #1!  I still want him!!


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!



Cute charm!


----------



## Myrkur

Tiffanylady said:


> No, only the necklace is from eBay! I buy them from all around the country, I just use PayPal to pay for them since they guarantee authenticity.



Where do you look for if you buy them all around the country? Sorry if you don't want to share


----------



## stinamarie1227

What am I doing wrong with my photo??  It's uploaded to my Flickr.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Where do you look for if you buy them all around the country? Sorry if you don't want to share



I don't mind at all! I look for them on a website called search all Craigslist  and lots if my friends' friends know I will buy Tiffany jewelry so they come to me when they want to sell. I use PayPal always because it guarantees authenticity too, just like eBay


----------



## miss miniskirt

My Tiffany's earrings


----------



## miss miniskirt

My Tiffany's rings


----------



## miss miniskirt

My Tiffany's bracelets


----------



## miss miniskirt

MyTiffany's bangle


----------



## miss miniskirt

My Tiffany's necklaces


----------



## Caz71

Hey gals, I rang customer service regarding lengthening silver chains . she said it costs 45 bucks for first inch then 10 bucks for 2nd! 

I plan to get the Tiffany mini bow 16 inch and would need to add two inches.


----------



## EBMIC

Wow!  I love your collection!






miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 1976580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976585
> 
> 
> My Tiffany's necklaces


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> You MUST post pics when you're finished! My dds room is Tiffany blue with cream and silver accents, maybe we'll attempt a Tiffany wreath too!




Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
more silver ornament!


----------



## missdennies

My new acquisitions  
18 mm Bean and RTT Oval Tag Bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
> more silver ornament!



wow thats so clever. Luv it. Must try this next year...


----------



## etk123

EBMIC said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
> more silver ornament!



Looks great!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So last night we went to the Tiffany Holiday Party in Salt lake, and my husband surprised me with a Rudolph charm! I Looove it! Rudolph is our children's favorite Christmas song and we literally listen to it dozens of times a day!


Aww how sweet of your hubby! I love Rudolph too and that charm is so Christmas'y and fun 



			
				miss miniskirt said:
			
		

> My Tiffany's necklaces


Miss Miniskirt I am Loving you taste! Everything you have is fabulous!



			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
> more silver ornament!


It looks GOOD!! LOVE THE CREATIVITY


----------



## EBMIC

etk123 said:


> Looks great!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> Aww how sweet of your hubby! I love Rudolph too and that charm is so Christmas'y and fun
> 
> Miss Miniskirt I am Loving you taste! Everything you have is fabulous!
> 
> It looks GOOD!! LOVE THE CREATIVITY


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> wow thats so clever. Luv it. Must try this next year...


Yes, when you do, please post pics!!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
> more silver ornament!



I Looove! You are so talented!


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> I Looove! You are so talented!


Thank you!


----------



## sanamfarooq

Y'all are lucky


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> Yes, when you do, please post pics!!



Thought about sticking the blue boxes on my christmas tree branches!!


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany wreath, I need 1
> more silver ornament!



This looks cool!


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> This looks cool!



Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> Thought about sticking the blue boxes on my christmas tree branches!!


Ooh, if you do can u share pics?!!


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> Ooh, if you do can u share pics?!!



Problem - how do u get the boxes to stay on ..?? ta


----------



## LVoeletters

Anyone remember the charms I'm wearing??


And of course my sparkly bee!


----------



## BlueLoula

miss miniskirt said:
			
		

> My Tiffany's rings



I love ur collection  
Same taste lololol


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> I love ur collection
> Same taste lololol


Welcome back, we missed you!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> Problem - how do u get the boxes to stay on ..?? ta



Floral wire


----------



## laeticia

stinamarie1227 said:


> It doesn't come in .12 at least not at my store.  I just tried on both the .07 and .17 the other day.  The .17 is substantially bigger than the .07 but the .07 looks like a .14 in platinum if that makes sense.  The bezel is much thicker in RG.



Thanks for replying! I managed to clarify with customer service and the rose gold only came in 0.07 and 0.17 so I did buy the same size again! Luckily I managed to return it for a full refund.


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies, your pictures are so inspiring! I love opening the forum and seeing all of your pieces! Here are some pictures of my collection. I used to have each in their boxes, but I was not wearing them as often as I wanted because of the hassle! Now I have them organized by sets, necklace and bracelet in one box, in my jewelry drawers! Most of these pieces are from my sweet husband and family


Hi Tiffany Lady
Is it possible for you to model the oval tag necklace & bracelet in your collection & post picture for me?

Thanks in advance,
Ebmic


----------



## AndieAbroad

Tiffanylady said:


> The cuff is beautiful the size I tried was medium and I used lotion to get it out! Lol!  I did not buy it! I did get the narrow somerset ring with diamonds and the praseolite cocktail ring! The cocktail ring will come in the mail because they did not have a size 7 in
> 
> Blue, you make me laugh so hard! I Looove your enthusiasm
> The cuff was around $500, don't remember exactly.
> 
> Here are pictures of the ring



I love the narrow Somerset ring with the three little diamonds! I have my eye on it for myself. I wonder...have you noticed it 'stretching' at all? I have a friend who has a Somerset bangle, and she swears that taking it on and off has somehow made it larger over time. Have you experienced the ring getting looser at all?


----------



## elzi

2 little treats.. happy me! 












My small collection with e-ring


----------



## aussie@heart

elzi said:


> 2 little treats.. happy me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection with e-ring


I love your collection, it's adorable, I love every piece!!!! The rtt mini bead bracelet was on my wish list for Christmas. Can you do a modeling pic of the rtt mini bead bracelet and the rtt double strand bracelet!? Thanks!


----------



## lonnicole

elzi said:


> 2 little treats.. happy me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection with e-ring


I'm crossing my fingers for the bow earrings foe Christmas! Love them!


----------



## Caz71

elzi said:


> 2 little treats.. happy me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection with e-ring



I just luv the bow stuff. Hope to get next year. The earrings are cute.


----------



## elzi

aussie@heart said:


> I love your collection, it's adorable, I love every piece!!!! The rtt mini bead bracelet was on my wish list for Christmas. Can you do a modeling pic of the rtt mini bead bracelet and the rtt double strand bracelet!? Thanks!


Thank you! Here you go:

RTT rubedo bracelet





Bead bracelet on its own though I intend to wear it layered with my watch.


----------



## elzi

lonnicole said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for the bow earrings foe Christmas! Love them!





Caz71 said:


> I just luv the bow stuff. Hope to get next year. The earrings are cute.



Yes I adoreeee the bow earrings. Was SO CLOSE to getting the bow bead bracelet as well


----------



## Caz71

elzi said:


> Yes I adoreeee the bow earrings. Was SO CLOSE to getting the bow bead bracelet as well




Yep I want the bow earrings, bow bead bracelet and mini bow necklace. But I wonder how it would look all tog. too much bows lol...


----------



## aussie@heart

elzi said:


> Thank you! Here you go:
> 
> RTT rubedo bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bead bracelet on its own though I intend to wear it layered with my watch.


Thank you so much for the pics! They both look cute! Love it! Is the rtt double strand bracelet the medium or small!?


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Yep I want the bow earrings, bow bead bracelet and mini bow necklace. But I wonder how it would look all tog. too much bows lol...



U shd get them. The bow collection is extremely pretty! U can always wear them separately if u fear that they look too much together.


----------



## laeticia

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Yep I want the bow earrings, bow bead bracelet and mini bow necklace. But I wonder how it would look all tog. too much bows lol...



I got the bow beaded bracelet 3 weeks ago n just got the medium bow necklace this week! I don't wear them all together but it's nice being able to mix and match! I have two other beaded bracelets, the blue heart tag n the heart charm. Three beaded necklaces together is really too much though lol


----------



## affairoftheart

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> I love the narrow Somerset ring with the three little diamonds! I have my eye on it for myself. I wonder...have you noticed it 'stretching' at all? I have a friend who has a Somerset bangle, and she swears that taking it on and off has somehow made it larger over time. Have you experienced the ring getting looser at all?



I have the ring for months now. It doesn't expand at all. I do take it on and off a few times everyday.


----------



## airyfairy76

I have literally JUST started my Tiffany collection (no doubt) to be 

I had my first trip to a Tiffany store last night, on a mission to go and buy the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet for my BFF, as a gift from her husband (he wasn't organised enough to order in time for Christmas, despite much nagging from myself!).  And while I was there, enjoying the experience thoroughly, a li'l somethin' just happened to end up on my shopping list  

Just a small thing - the infinity bracelet.  But having lusted after Tiffany for many years, I think this may be the start of a beautiful relationship   The only problem is that I can't wear it yet - if BFF sees me suddenly wearing Tiffany before Christmas, she may just twig! 

And I have so enjoyed looking at all your beautiful items!  I now want the dove pendant in rose gold, methinks    Oh, and a bead bracelet.  And maybe a key.  And I do love the DBTY.  And . . .  and . . . .


----------



## akimoto

Surprise Xmas gift from my very lovely cousin. The mini bead bracelet which I adore (needs to be resized thou). So we have the same taste, must run in the family


----------



## karo

akimoto said:
			
		

> Surprise Xmas gift from my very lovely cousin. The mini bead bracelet which I adore (needs to be resized thou). So we have the same taste, must run in the family



Gorgeous!


----------



## aussie@heart

akimoto said:


> Surprise Xmas gift from my very lovely cousin. The mini bead bracelet which I adore (needs to be resized thou). So we have the same taste, must run in the family


I love this soooooooo much!!! I am in love with it, I asked for this for Christmas! It's so dainty and adorable!


----------



## BlueLoula

I finally got my charm !! After 3 long months lolol and today hubby surprised me with a tiffany box and a red ruban !!! And i cant open it !!! Am dying lolololol 




Thinking bout layering with the daisy key but not sure yet lol


----------



## Engel

Could anybody please take modelling pictures of those earrings and say which side is yours? I want to buy one of them to be a second hole pair, as I change my first earrings a lot more often, but it has been a while since I wore anything on the second or third holes.

I will buy a set of one of them around february or march of 2013 for the second holes and will buy the same size or one size smaller for the third holes in the future. It will be a gift from my mother, so I want to choose it wisely

I dont have any tiffany stores nearby, the closest one is around 3 hours away, so I would like to have my mind more set on something once I go there, and by the stock pictures it is hard to make decisions:

option 1
http://www.tiffany.de/Shopping/Item...7464-r+171323351+171323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

option 2 (DBTY in platinum)
http://www.tiffany.de/Shopping/Item...7464-r+171323351+171323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


I will be really thankful for any help!


----------



## akimoto

karo said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you 




			
				aussie@heart said:
			
		

> I love this soooooooo much!!! I am in love with it, I asked for this for Christmas! It's so dainty and adorable!



Me too!! It's such a pretty little piece that goes with just about everything. I hope you get it!!!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Beautiful collections everyone


----------



## yuan0620

Little surprise from my bf for X'mas


----------



## LVLov3r

Christmas Present from my DH &#127876;&#127877;


----------



## rm_petite

Christmas Gifts


----------



## Vanille30

rm_petite said:


> Christmas Gifts
> 
> View attachment 1995539



Neck shots please!!!


----------



## rm_petite

Vanille30 said:
			
		

> Neck shots please!!!








 I love my infinity pendant


----------



## Caz71

LVLov3r said:


> Christmas Present from my DH &#127876;&#127877;
> 
> View attachment 1995509



Im really digging this bracelet. I just wonder if balls are too big for my small wrists? Im not tall either..


----------



## advokaitplm

rm_petite said:
			
		

> I love my infinity pendant



Is it in gold? It looks like in the pictures but I've only ever seen the silver/platinum versions!


----------



## RosiePink

Caz71 said:


> Im really digging this bracelet. I just wonder if balls are too big for my small wrists? Im not tall either..


I have really small wrists too (5.5 inches) and had the same worry but I now own this bracelet and think the beads are the perfect size. I had the 8mm and although gorgeous, it just didn't have the same effect as the 10mm beads so I returned it. I feel they are the perfect size against a wrist of any size to accessorize the most casual sweats or dress up for a black tie event. They are super comfortable to wear since they don't have anything dangling and tend to always want to slide backwards up the arm rather than down, I would really recommend them.


----------



## RosiePink

yuan0620 said:


> Little surprise from my bf for X'mas




Can't go wrong with RTT


----------



## Caz71

RosiePink said:


> I have really small wrists too (5.5 inches) and had the same worry but I now own this bracelet and think the beads are the perfect size. I had the 8mm and although gorgeous, it just didn't have the same effect as the 10mm beads so I returned it. I feel they are the perfect size against a wrist of any size to accessorize the most casual sweats or dress up for a black tie event. They are super comfortable to wear since they don't have anything dangling and tend to always want to slide backwards up the arm rather than down, I would really recommend them.



I'm loving these big ones more and more...will try them on next time I'm at the store! Could I please see a modelling on your wrist pic. Many thanks


----------



## Caz71

Was bored... here's my small collection. I need some bracelets...and bows...


----------



## BreadnGem

^^ nice! I especially like the blue enamel hearts


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> ^^ nice! I especially like the blue enamel hearts



Yepp luv that blue!


----------



## karo

LVLov3r said:
			
		

> Christmas Present from my DH cdf84cdf85



Love it!


----------



## karo

yuan0620 said:
			
		

> Little surprise from my bf for X'mas



It's gorgeous!


----------



## dancingtiffany

rm_petite said:
			
		

> I love my infinity pendant



Loooove it! Is this yellow gold? Very pretty!


----------



## rm_petite

dancingtiffany said:
			
		

> Loooove it! Is this yellow gold? Very pretty!








Yes it's a yellow gold


----------



## Caz71

my one and only xmas gift.


----------



## karo

Caz71 said:
			
		

> my one and only xmas gift.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 1996465
> 
> 
> Yes it's a yellow gold



Stunning


----------



## AndieAbroad

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 1996644
> 
> 
> my one and only xmas gift.



It's a goodie!


----------



## Cousingigi

My new baby... Christmas present from husband


----------



## rm_petite

Cousingigi said:
			
		

> My new baby... Christmas present from husband



Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## LVLov3r

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Im really digging this bracelet. I just wonder if balls are too big for my small wrists? Im not tall either..



They are 10 mm each


----------



## carteraf

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> It's a goodie!



I just ordered this. Great to see what it looks like on &#128516;


----------



## carteraf

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> It's a goodie!



Very pretty


----------



## carteraf

carteraf said:
			
		

> I just ordered this. Great to see what it looks like on dde04



I did a smiley face not sure why that dde04


----------



## dancingtiffany

rm_petite said:
			
		

> Yes it's a yellow gold



Love it!!  So nice to see it modeled. Thanks! Our stores only have the SS version.


----------



## carlyk

elzi said:


> 2 little treats.. happy me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small collection with e-ring



out of the 2 return to tiffany bracelets what do you like better?    I received the ball chain for Christmas but might exchange it for the thinner chain.  I have the matching earrings and necklace. Your collection is very nice.


----------



## merekat703

One of my christmas presents was the bow. I am supposed to get the infinity necklace from DH but they mixed up his order and gave him a bracelet so I have to wait for that one.


----------



## merekat703

and my stack,


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> and my stack,



gorgeous. I luv this forum!


----------



## EBMIC

I thought this was so cute & wanted to share.  A friend of mine gave me a Tiffany gift card & this Ginderbread man that the store was handing out yesterday!!!


----------



## No Cute

EBMIC said:


> I thought this was so cute & wanted to share.  A friend of mine gave me a Tiffany gift card & this Ginderbread man that the store was handing out yesterday!!!



Adorable cookie.


----------



## atlcoach

merekat703 said:
			
		

> and my stack,



Love this!  I have the bead and cuff bracelets on my wish list. Already have the heart charm bracelet - I may just have to copy your stack. It's stunning!


----------



## affairoftheart

No Cute said:
			
		

> Adorable cookie.



+1

Looking forward to more reveals now that Christmas is over.


----------



## EBMIC

DH got me this cuff for my birthday, yesterday!!!  He did great!


----------



## EBMIC

DH got me the Somerset bracelet for Christmas!!!


----------



## EBMIC

No Cute said:


> Adorable cookie.



Thank you!!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> DH got me the Somerset bracelet for Christmas!!!


Love the Somerset collection! 



EBMIC said:


> DH got me this cuff for my birthday, yesterday!!!  He did great!


Beautiful! Happy Birthday!!


atlcoach said:


> Love this!  I have the bead and cuff bracelets on my wish list. Already have the heart charm bracelet - I may just have to copy your stack. It's stunning!


Thank you!


EBMIC said:


> I thought this was so cute & wanted to share.  A friend of mine gave me a Tiffany gift card & this Ginderbread man that the store was handing out yesterday!!!



Sooo cute! I love when they hand out snacks!


----------



## elzi

carlyk said:


> out of the 2 return to tiffany bracelets what do you like better?    I received the ball chain for Christmas but might exchange it for the thinner chain.  I have the matching earrings and necklace. Your collection is very nice.



Thank you  Oh dear it's really hard to say which I like better, I really do love them both equally! I'm using the bead bracelet for daily wear and the thin chain one for when I'm more dressed up.


----------



## karo

merekat703 said:
			
		

> One of my christmas presents was the bow. I am supposed to get the infinity necklace from DH but they mixed up his order and gave him a bracelet so I have to wait for that one.



Gorgeous!


----------



## karo

merekat703 said:
			
		

> and my stack,



Love your stack!


----------



## karo

EBMIC said:
			
		

> DH got me this cuff for my birthday, yesterday!!!  He did great!



Such a gorgeous bracelet


----------



## carteraf

merekat703 said:


> and my stack,


I love it.  I am trying to create a stack but need to build up my collection


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> One of my christmas presents was the bow. I am supposed to get the infinity necklace from DH but they mixed up his order and gave him a bracelet so I have to wait for that one.



Omg, I love it. Now I'm 100% sure I want this bow necklace!!


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> I thought this was so cute & wanted to share.  A friend of mine gave me a Tiffany gift card & this Ginderbread man that the store was handing out yesterday!!!



Omg adorable!!


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Was bored... here's my small collection. I need some bracelets...and bows...



Is that the extra large blue pendant


----------



## Myrkur

I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning 

















And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute


----------



## karo

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning
> 
> And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute



Loce your new pendants, but I must admit that your kitty steals the show - he's soooo cute!!!


----------



## Masuko

Got this Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet for x-mas from my boyfriend. (I already have the matching necklace!)


----------



## AndieAbroad

Myrkur said:


> I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute



I looooove the aeroplane! That's been hovering on the edge of my wish list for awhile now, and you've just pushed it directly on! Is that a 16" chain? Such a great detail to have the spinning propellers.


----------



## merekat703

karo said:


> Gorgeous!





karo said:


> Love your stack!





carteraf said:


> I love it.  I am trying to create a stack but need to build up my collection





Myrkur said:


> Omg, I love it. Now I'm 100% sure I want this bow necklace!!



Thanks ladies! 



Myrkur said:


> I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute



Your kitten is soooooo cute!!!! Congrats on the charms!


----------



## Myrkur

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> I looooove the aeroplane! That's been hovering on the edge of my wish list for awhile now, and you've just pushed it directly on! Is that a 16" chain? Such a great detail to have the spinning propellers.



You should get it! I bought it because it reminded me of my dad, he had a succesful business in airfreight  

And yes, it's a 16" chain. I got it with my heart charm, might want to get a bracelet for my charms later


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> Love the Somerset collection!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sooo cute! I love when they hand out snacks!




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> One of my christmas presents was the bow. I am supposed to get the infinity necklace from DH but they mixed up his order and gave him a bracelet so I have to wait for that one.




Love!!


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> and my stack,




Love this stack, I may have to copy it!!


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute



Very nice!


----------



## love_addict919

Christmas presents from DBF


----------



## karo

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Christmas presents from DBF



Gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

love_addict919 said:


> Christmas presents from DBF
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998629



Ooooh I love the tiffany box, I want that one!! Are you going to wear it on a bracelet or as a necklace?


----------



## Myrkur

EBMIC said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!!


----------



## Myrkur

karo said:


> Loce your new pendants, but I must admit that your kitty steals the show - he's soooo cute!!!



Lol, he's extremely curious!! He wanted to take the pendants the whole time


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Your kitten is soooooo cute!!!! Congrats on the charms!



Thank you!


----------



## cung

Cousingigi said:
			
		

> My new baby... Christmas present from husband



OMG it's so beautiful!!!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

....


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Two of a couple new things dh got me for xmas
Silver and yellow gold Open heart bracelet 




Medium cosmetic bag which is quite big compared to the small size i have


----------



## love_addict919

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Ooooh I love the tiffany box, I want that one!! Are you going to wear it on a bracelet or as a necklace?



I actually just dropped the box charm off at tiffanys along with my charm bracelet to get it sodded on, i will post pics when i get it back in 2 weeks!


----------



## love_addict919

BabyBlue111411 said:
			
		

> Two of a couple new things dh got me for xmas
> Silver and yellow gold Open heart bracelet
> 
> Medium cosmetic bag which is quite big compared to the small size i have



Ive been eyeing the cosmetic case in that color. How are you liking it?


----------



## Myrkur

BabyBlue111411 said:


> Two of a couple new things dh got me for xmas
> Silver and yellow gold Open heart bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1999836
> 
> 
> Medium cosmetic bag which is quite big compared to the small size i have
> 
> View attachment 1999837



I have the cosmetic bag as well, but in Large! I love it so much


----------



## Myrkur

love_addict919 said:


> I actually just dropped the box charm off at tiffanys along with my charm bracelet to get it sodded on, i will post pics when i get it back in 2 weeks!



Please show pics when you'll receive it


----------



## BlueLoula

Am so sad i lost my tiffany phone cover !! Bouuu i thk it was stolen but no proof !!  so sad !! I ordered it cuz not available in store in my area and waited 3 months  so so sad !!!


----------



## BabyBlue111411

love_addict919 said:


> Ive been eyeing the cosmetic case in that color. How are you liking it?



I love it!! I have it in the small size as well....the medium holds a lot


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Myrkur said:


> I have the cosmetic bag as well, but in Large! I love it so much



Yay they are awesome!!! 
They have a large?? I thought they only had two size small and medium the medium feels large to me....the large must hold a load of stufff


----------



## xxsparklexx

Hi, 

I haven't posted pictures of my collection in this thread before, and I love looking at people's collections on here, I only have a small collection of Tiffany, but here it is so far 

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070842_zps9cdea93e.jpg

I wear the notes small tag bracelet daily on my left wrist with a chunky watch, and layer the heart tag bracelet with some silver bead bracelets that I own on my right wrist. I love the oval choker necklace but find it feels too restrictive around my chunky neck lol-

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070852_zpscbc2f6ce.jpg

...so I wondered if anyone else does what I do and connect the oval tag bracelet and necklace together .i.e. - 

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070845_zpsf61b2f4e.jpg

...here is a photo of me wearing it like this - what do people think??

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070851_zps532671ad.jpg

My only other option would be to have more links added in, but I kind of like the length it is when worn like this 

Jo


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> Am so sad i lost my tiffany phone cover !! Bouuu i thk it was stolen but no proof !!  so sad !! I ordered it cuz not available in store in my area and waited 3 months  so so sad !!!



Oh nooo, how did that happened? Did your phone got stolen as well?


----------



## Myrkur

BabyBlue111411 said:


> Yay they are awesome!!!
> They have a large?? I thought they only had two size small and medium the medium feels large to me....the large must hold a load of stufff



Oooh you're right! I have the medium as well, but it's so big it feels like a large


----------



## BabyBlue111411

Myrkur said:


> Oooh you're right! I have the medium as well, but it's so big it feels like a large



I know!!! Compared to the small this one looks huge....when i saw it i thought it was a large size. I told the SA that i want the medium size and she was like "that is def the medium " do you carry yours in you purse?? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## BlueLoula

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Oh nooo, how did that happened? Did your phone got stolen as well?



No my phone is with but i left the cover in the car !! I thk its the valet parking but cant say !!  bouuuuuu


----------



## merekat703

My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .


----------



## EBMIC

merekat703 said:


> My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .


Wow, love it all!!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .



You have a great collection!


----------



## Myrkur

BabyBlue111411 said:


> I know!!! Compared to the small this one looks huge....when i saw it i thought it was a large size. I told the SA that i want the medium size and she was like "that is def the medium " do you carry yours in you purse?? If you dont mind me asking.



I only wear it in my purse when I'm staying at someone else's place or something, not when I go shopping or whatever 'cause it's just too big, I'll only take my lipstick out then


----------



## Myrkur

BlueLoula said:


> No my phone is with but i left the cover in the car !! I thk its the valet parking but cant say !!  bouuuuuu



Awww. I hate people that steal, yikes, work for your own stuff!!


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .



Omg amazing collection! I luv the blue writing Rtt heart.


----------



## merekat703

Caz71 said:


> Omg amazing collection! I luv the blue writing Rtt heart.


Thanks!


----------



## merekat703

EBMIC said:


> Wow, love it all!!!!!





Myrkur said:


> You have a great collection!



Thanks!


----------



## st.love

I have been watching this thread since the Fall & am happy to finally join in, I received these beauties from my DH for Christmas!

*Mini Heart Tag Bead Bracelet
*DBTY .05 CT SS Bracelet
*Mini Heart Tag Earrings





My DH also upgraded my wedding band (non-Tiffany's), so I will wear my old diamond band on my right hand stacked with a new Tiffany's 1837 narrow ring I just purchased. Also bought the 10 mm Bead earrings.. I think it's safe to say I'm addicted!


----------



## carteraf

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .



I love it!


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> My updated collection minus 3 things I am still waiting for .



Wow, u have a wonderful collection!

I've got a question: does your RTT heart lock charm open by itself after a while? I had wanted to get it and wear it as a pendant, but i'm worried that if i accidentally tug on it or after much wear and tear the "lock" mechanism will become loose and cause me to lose the charm. D'ya think there is a danger of that happening or am i being too paranoid? Shd i go ahead and get it?


----------



## Caz71

xxsparklexx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't posted pictures of my collection in this thread before, and I love looking at people's collections on here, I only have a small collection of Tiffany, but here it is so far
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070842_zps9cdea93e.jpg
> 
> I wear the notes small tag bracelet daily on my left wrist with a chunky watch, and layer the heart tag bracelet with some silver bead bracelets that I own on my right wrist. I love the oval choker necklace but find it feels too restrictive around my chunky neck lol-
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070852_zpscbc2f6ce.jpg
> 
> ...so I wondered if anyone else does what I do and connect the oval tag bracelet and necklace together .i.e. -
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070845_zpsf61b2f4e.jpg
> 
> ...here is a photo of me wearing it like this - what do people think??
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070851_zps532671ad.jpg
> 
> My only other option would be to have more links added in, but I kind of like the length it is when worn like this
> 
> Jo


What a great idea!!!


----------



## merekat703

BreadnGem said:


> Wow, u have a wonderful collection!
> 
> I've got a question: does your RTT heart lock charm open by itself after a while? I had wanted to get it and wear it as a pendant, but i'm worried that if i accidentally tug on it or after much wear and tear the "lock" mechanism will become loose and cause me to lose the charm. D'ya think there is a danger of that happening or am i being too paranoid? Shd i go ahead and get it?



They do open and I have lost it 2 times and found it a while later, thats why I have 2 lol. If you do get it make sure you have it soldered on!


----------



## merekat703

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+diary&search=1 

$25- Sweet deal if you are in need of a pocket planner!


----------



## jeanaseah

Hi all, love all your pictures . I have been saving up to get myself a charm bracelet this year, hopefully from tiffany..

I do have two questions

Do anyone have the wire bracelet? Can the ends be twisted open to put in charms or does the charms have to be soldered on them?

Secondly, anyone have both the round clasping necklace and the bracelet? I was interested in the bracelet but.. kinda chunky? The white gold variation is much better but too expensive.. I was thinking to get the necklace if it is smaller

Anyone advise is helpful


----------



## b_c1

jeanaseah said:


> Do anyone have the wire bracelet? Can the ends be twisted open to put in charms or does the charms have to be soldered on them?



I have the wire bracelet.  Yes, you can open the bracelet and add charms to it.


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> They do open and I have lost it 2 times and found it a while later, thats why I have 2 lol. If you do get it make sure you have it soldered on!



Thanks for replying! 

Oh, that's a bummer (that it'll open by itself).....i don't think i'll buy it then. Maybe i'll go for something a bit 'safer', like the heart tag.

Still, very glad that you managed to find yours and did not lose it! I'd be so sad if i lose something like that!


----------



## merekat703

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> Oh, that's a bummer (that it'll open by itself).....i don't think i'll buy it then. Maybe i'll go for something a bit 'safer', like the heart tag.
> 
> Still, very glad that you managed to find yours and did not lose it! I'd be so sad if i lose something like that!



I put a dab of super glue on the end of the hook and its held nicely since. The second time I lost it I thought it was gone for good and I was cleaning at work a few months later and found it under some furniture. lol


----------



## jeanaseah

Hi, just to reconfirm.. can the balls of the tips be open to for example slide in beads? I was at tiffany today , the store person says it cannot be open and i am a little coward to try to twist it to try


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

My wonderful BF added this beauty to my Tiffany collection for Christmas!  It's my first RUBEDO piece!  And just in time, it's the 2012 limited edition piece with Mr Tiffany's signature!  Love this ring!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

I went to tiffany and bought some accessories  i love will post pics tonight


----------



## b_c1

jeanaseah said:


> Hi, just to reconfirm.. can the balls of the tips be open to for example slide in beads? I was at tiffany today , the store person says it cannot be open and i am a little coward to try to twist it to try



Oh, I see what you mean.  No, actually the balls of the tips do not come off.  Although neat idea to add beads to a bracelet like that.


----------



## karo

CLO_Jetsetter said:
			
		

> My wonderful BF added this beauty to my Tiffany collection for Christmas!  It's my first RUBEDO piece!  And just in time, it's the 2012 limited edition piece with Mr Tiffany's signature!  Love this ring!!!



It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## karo

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I went to tiffany and bought some accessories  i love will post pics tonight



Can't wait!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

karo said:
			
		

> Can't wait!!!!



I posted the pic in the thread tiffany 2013


----------



## faintlymacabre

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> My wonderful BF added this beauty to my Tiffany collection for Christmas!  It's my first RUBEDO piece!  And just in time, it's the 2012 limited edition piece with Mr Tiffany's signature!  Love this ring!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006021



Beautiful!!  I have the medium version of this ring and adore it.

We have generous husbands.    This is what mine gave me!  The Knot Key in rose gold.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!  I have the medium version of this ring and adore it.
> 
> We have generous husbands.    This is what mine gave me!  The Knot Key in rose gold.



I love everything about it!


----------



## merekat703

Newest addition! Found it for a bargain!


----------



## MsBusyBee

wow what a collection


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!  I have the medium version of this ring and adore it.
> 
> We have generous husbands.    This is what mine gave me!  The Knot Key in rose gold.



Oh that is beautiful!!!


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> I posted the pic in the thread tiffany 2013
> 
> View attachment 2006229



hey Blue Loula, is that a dbty ring u wearing, can see the band on yr pic (holding the book)...?


----------



## missdennies

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> My wonderful BF added this beauty to my Tiffany collection for Christmas!  It's my first RUBEDO piece!  And just in time, it's the 2012 limited edition piece with Mr Tiffany's signature!  Love this ring!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2006021



Beautiful ring, looks great on you. I'm thinking of getting one to match my new rose gold/silver watch.


----------



## missdennies

Myrkur said:


> I woke up to this this morning. My mum brought me the two blue boxes, it came in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing is, you can actually spin around the propellers! So cute



Love the 175 charm, I don't think they sell that in the Australian stores though....


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> hey Blue Loula, is that a dbty ring u wearing, can see the band on yr pic (holding the book)...?



Lolol i wish haha no its a custom made ring 
Diamond and white gold and the infinity is just gold


----------



## BreadnGem

BlueLoula said:


> I posted the pic in the thread tiffany 2013
> 
> View attachment 2006229



What is the round blue box? A jewellery box?

I like ur nail colour. Very apt!


----------



## BlueLoula

BreadnGem said:
			
		

> What is the round blue box? A jewellery box?
> 
> I like ur nail colour. Very apt!








This one lol


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## missanne

Hello all!! I've been a lurker on this thread for a lil while now and it's time I finally say hello  You all have such beautiful pieces and collections. I'm so jealous. 

I just purchased the bead necklace to go w/ my bracelet but now I'm having second thoughts that maybe I should've gotten the graduated version. I wasn't sure if it would come off too dressy for everyday. I'm looking for something to wear everyday casually w/jeans. Which do you all prefer and why?


----------



## AndieAbroad

missanne said:


> Hello all!! I've been a lurker on this thread for a lil while now and it's time I finally say hello  You all have such beautiful pieces and collections. I'm so jealous.
> 
> I just purchased the bead necklace to go w/ my bracelet but now I'm having second thoughts that maybe I should've gotten the graduated version. I wasn't sure if it would come off too dressy for everyday. I'm looking for something to wear everyday casually w/jeans. Which do you all prefer and why?



Oooh, I'm jealous! That's next on my wish list. 

To be honest, I think both of the bead necklaces are more on the dressy side, though the graduated one might be a bit more dressy than the one you have. They are both alternatives to a string of pearls, in my books. 

I think that the Tiffany necklace that could be great for everyday casual with jeans, while still having a really big 'presence', is the toggle (without a tag):

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+necklace&search=1


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AndieAbroad said:


> I think that the Tiffany necklace that could be great for everyday casual with jeans, while still having a really big 'presence', is the toggle (without a tag):
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+necklace&search=1




Honestly?  If the toggle was offered with the lobster clasp instead of the toggle (no tag) -- I would own it!!   I love it and would wear it all the time like that.  I used to own the tag necklace, but it kept sliding to one side too often.  Otherwise, it was SUPER comfortable!


----------



## AndieAbroad

PeacefulMommy said:


> Honestly?  If the toggle was offered with the lobster clasp instead of the toggle (no tag) -- I would own it!!   I love it and would wear it all the time like that.  I used to own the tag necklace, but it kept sliding to one side too often.  Otherwise, it was SUPER comfortable!



The tag necklace looks so good on some people, but I never got one. On me, it looked too much like a collar. Like a dog's collar! Maybe I just have a doggish face already or something 

And I agree, the best part of the necklaces/bracelets used in the RTT range is those great big solid links. I wish they offered an option without the name plastered on the toggle, which is what prevents me from buying it. But I do like the toggle idea, I think. The lobster claw clasp on my bead bracelet is _so_ annoying to do up on my own! I imagine the toggle would be a dream in comparison.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

AndieAbroad said:


> . But I do like the toggle idea, I think. The lobster claw clasp on my bead bracelet is _so_ annoying to do up on my own! I imagine the toggle would be a dream in comparison.




I think the toggle is what stops me from buying that version.  I gave up on toggle jewelry entirely after losing a necklace and two bracelets with a toggle closure from 2002 until 2009.  Apparently, toggle jewelry just won't stay closed on me, and I tend not to notice losing it until it's long gone.


----------



## missanne

AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> Oooh, I'm jealous! That's next on my wish list.
> 
> To be honest, I think both of the bead necklaces are more on the dressy side, though the graduated one might be a bit more dressy than the one you have. They are both alternatives to a string of pearls, in my books.
> 
> I think that the Tiffany necklace that could be great for everyday casual with jeans, while still having a really big 'presence', is the toggle (without a tag):
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23971712&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+toggle+necklace&search=1



Yeah I agree, they are an alternative to pearls just not quite as dressy. I wanted to wear them w/ nice shirts and jeans. I like the toggle necklace you suggested, thanks  Dunno how I missed that one. I kinda felt the graduated one had a dressier appeal too so I think I'll just keep the one I have. 
Thanks again!


----------



## missanne

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Honestly?  If the toggle was offered with the lobster clasp instead of the toggle (no tag) -- I would own it!!   I love it and would wear it all the time like that.  I used to own the tag necklace, but it kept sliding to one side too often.  Otherwise, it was SUPER comfortable!



Thanks for your input. This one was never on my radar before. I'm gonna try it on next time I go to the store.


----------



## Blossy

The toggle necklace is my planned first Tiffany purchase. I think you could dress it up or down.

I plan to get the matching bracelet at some stage too.


----------



## laeticia

missanne said:
			
		

> Hello all!! I've been a lurker on this thread for a lil while now and it's time I finally say hello  You all have such beautiful pieces and collections. I'm so jealous.
> 
> I just purchased the bead necklace to go w/ my bracelet but now I'm having second thoughts that maybe I should've gotten the graduated version. I wasn't sure if it would come off too dressy for everyday. I'm looking for something to wear everyday casually w/jeans. Which do you all prefer and why?



I have the graduated beaded necklace, bought it as an alternative to pearls  but I don't wear them as often as my other necklaces such as my beaded RTT heart necklace. I do find it a little dressy and more suitable for dresses or dress shirts. Plus I don't like that the beads feel hollow and can easily be dented.


----------



## missanne

laeticia said:
			
		

> I have the graduated beaded necklace, bought it as an alternative to pearls  but I don't wear them as often as my other necklaces such as my beaded RTT heart necklace. I do find it a little dressy and more suitable for dresses or dress shirts.



I guess I didn't think it would be too dressy for everyday since I wear the bracelet everyday and it goes w/ everything. I'm gonna try it on tomorrow w/an outfit and see how I feel about it.


----------



## laeticia

missanne said:
			
		

> I guess I didn't think it would be too dressy for everyday since I wear the bracelet everyday and it goes w/ everything. I'm gonna try it on tomorrow w/an outfit and see how I feel about it.



Let me know how it goes  I suppose I find them more dressy cos I'm a huge fan of the mini beaded series, I have three if the bracelets and those are the ones I wear most often!


----------



## missanne

Yeah it seems like everyone feels they're dressy. I'll report back how it goes


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Lolol i wish haha no its a custom made ring
> Diamond and white gold and the infinity is just gold
> 
> View attachment 2007090



Ohh but they are very cute rings. very dainty luv !


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Ohh but they are very cute rings. very dainty luv !



Thanks u sweet  its like am back to my addiction !!! Lolol all i can thk about now is tiffany   I will order the 2013 little book i guess and need the bead earings !! Cant get my mind out of then !!! And need to find somethg to layer with the infinity necklace !!!


----------



## carteraf

I have been checking out this thread the last few weeks as I was trying to decide what I wanted for Christmas. I decided on the medium round link bracelet and a charm. 




I was originally going to get a tiffany heart charm put on here that had my sons name engraved on it, but my son was upset that I wouldn't be wearing it on a necklace anymore. So I was thinking about the return to tiffany spring clasp. 

http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26952999
Does anyone have this particular charm?


----------



## BlueLoula

carteraf said:
			
		

> I have been checking out this thread the last few weeks as I was trying to decide what I wanted for Christmas. I decided on the medium round link bracelet and a charm.
> 
> I was originally going to get a tiffany heart charm put on here that had my sons name engraved on it, but my son was upset that I wouldn't be wearing it on a necklace anymore. So I was thinking about the return to tiffany spring clasp.
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26952999
> Does anyone have this particular charm?



Yes i have it  almost a year and i love it !! U can wear as pendant and on the bracelet !!! Love


----------



## Vanille30

*I need your opinion please. Which rings to choose to wear with the wedding ring of my grandmother?*

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...88158-s+5-r+0+180287466-t+-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...p+1-c+288158-r+0+180287466-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

*The wedding ring of my grandmother looks like that :*

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...5-p+5-c+288152-r+180323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

*Thank you!*


----------



## carteraf

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yes i have it  almost a year and i love it !! U can wear as pendant and on the bracelet !!! Love



Thank you that's good to hear. So is it the medium sized charm?


----------



## aussie@heart

Hey ladies, I really want to buy a new piece of Tiffany but I have no idea what. I want it to be something that I can wear everyday and can be my signature piece, I'm looking for a necklace and I was thinking of either a color by the yard pendant or a key pendant. I am seriously considering the oval key in 18k gold, but I don't know if it's worth the money for such a small key. I am extremely indecisive (I returned something two months ago, and now I'm returning something else tomorrow). Do you ladies have any ideas?


----------



## Blossy

What did you return and why? Might help us work out your tastes.


----------



## aussie@heart

Blossy said:


> What did you return and why? Might help us work out your tastes.


I returned the return to Tiffany heart tag charm bracelet, I liked it but it was very heavy, and the charm clanking against the links of the bracelet annoyed me and I like more simpler and lighter jewelry, and tomorrow I am returning the return to Tiffany mini double heart tag pendant in sterling silver and 18k yellow gold, and for some reason, I liked it better off then when it was on, the chain was too short, and on me the pendant looked childish. I don't think I want return to Tiffany, I want something simple that I can wear everyday.


----------



## BlueLoula

carteraf said:
			
		

> Thank you that's good to hear. So is it the medium sized charm?



Its bigger than the heart tag on the bracelet .... I thk its the large .... Will post pics tonight


----------



## Blossy

Well my current pick would be the 1837 interlocking rings necklace. I think it's small and understated enough for every day, but still interesting. And no overly in your face branding.

I also really like the garden medallion pendant right now.

Another nice everyday one, the 1837 mini round lock pendant with diamond. http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+lock+&search=1


----------



## BlueLoula

On a bracet and as pendant


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Well my current pick would be the 1837 interlocking rings necklace. I think it's small and understated enough for every day, but still interesting. And no overly in your face branding.
> 
> I also really like the garden medallion pendant right now.
> 
> Another nice everyday one, the 1837 mini round lock pendant with diamond. http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+lock+&search=1



like the mini round lock pend with diamond. cute


----------



## Blossy

I wish they made it in yellow gold!


----------



## hennifer

This is part of my wife's collection. She has another diamond necklace and many other silver pieces. 

It's a legacy engagement ring, matching band and soleste fancy vivid yellow diamond pendant.


----------



## charliefarlie

hennifer said:


> This is part of my wife's collection. She has another diamond necklace and many other silver pieces.
> 
> It's a legacy engagement ring, matching band and soleste fancy vivid yellow diamond pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2010080



These are stunning, your lucky wife!


----------



## carteraf

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> On a bracet and as pendant



Very nice!  Thanks for the pics. But I do believe the one I was looking at on the website is smaller. There are actually three different sizes of the heart pendant that have the spring clasp which I did not realize. It's nice to see what it looks like!


----------



## BlueLoula

carteraf said:
			
		

> Very nice!  Thanks for the pics. But I do believe the one I was looking at on the website is smaller. There are actually three different sizes of the heart pendant that have the spring clasp which I did not realize. It's nice to see what it looks like!



U welcome  yes i realize that too !!


----------



## BlueLoula

I attached the lexicon to my infinity bracelet lol


----------



## merekat703

I am wearing the med notes disc today!


----------



## NurseAnn

My new rose gold Infinity necklace.  My Christmas gift from my husband.


----------



## aussie@heart

Blossy said:


> Well my current pick would be the 1837 interlocking rings necklace. I think it's small and understated enough for every day, but still interesting. And no overly in your face branding.
> 
> I also really like the garden medallion pendant right now.
> 
> Another nice everyday one, the 1837 mini round lock pendant with diamond. http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+1837+lock+&search=1


I've still got my eye on either the small oval key, or a color by the yard pendant. I love the oval key in yellow gold, but do you think it's worth the money, it's very small. Do you think the key or a color by the yard pendant can be worn as an everyday piece of jewelry, I want it to be like a signature piece.


----------



## Junkenpo

NurseAnn said:


> My new rose gold Infinity necklace.  My Christmas gift from my husband.



That is super pretty! i love the color of Tiffany's rose gold!


----------



## vvn_g

jeanaseah said:


> Hi all, love all your pictures . I have been saving up to get myself a charm bracelet this year, hopefully from tiffany..
> 
> I do have two questions
> 
> Do anyone have the wire bracelet? Can the ends be twisted open to put in charms or does the charms have to be soldered on them?
> 
> Secondly, anyone have both the round clasping necklace and the bracelet? I was interested in the bracelet but.. kinda chunky? The white gold variation is much better but too expensive.. I was thinking to get the necklace if it is smaller
> 
> Anyone advise is helpful


The loop on the charms are just large enough to slide onto the wire bracelet. The ends of the bracelet does not open up but charms can easily be thread onto it.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post! Life was so busy with Holidays! I hope you all had a wonderful time! So I need your help, I did get the metro pendant for Christmas from my parents, and I do love it. Here is the link to it: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Metro&search=1

But I have been thinking that I really want this platinum key instead...
http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I contacted my Tiffany store and they have no problem exchanging it for me... What do you think? Please let me know... I can post modeling pictures of the metro pendant too, I jut think the key has a bit more personality... And I loooove the pink diamond! 

Let me know! Thank you 

PS: my DH also have me a oral necklace and bracelet and earrings! Love it!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> Hi Tiffany Lady
> Is it possible for you to model the oval tag necklace & bracelet in your collection & post picture for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Ebmic


So sorry I did not see your question until today! I will do it tomorrow first thing, is that ok?



			
				AndieAbroad said:
			
		

> I love the narrow Somerset ring with the three little diamonds! I have my eye on it for myself. I wonder...have you noticed it 'stretching' at all? I have a friend who has a Somerset bangle, and she swears that taking it on and off has somehow made it larger over time. Have you experienced the ring getting looser at all?


I have not noticed any stretching in my ring 




			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I finally got my charm !! After 3 long months lolol and today hubby surprised me with a tiffany box and a red ruban !!! And i cant open it !!! Am dying lolololol
> 
> Thinking bout layering with the daisy key but not sure yet lol



Flawless like always! I love it blue!


----------



## Tiffanylady

merekat703 said:
			
		

> and my stack,



Love the stack! Flawless!




			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> I thought this was so cute & wanted to share.  A friend of mine gave me a Tiffany gift card & this Ginderbread man that the store was handing out yesterday!!!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> DH got me this cuff for my birthday, yesterday!!!  He did great!






			
				EBMIC said:
			
		

> DH got me the Somerset bracelet for Christmas!!!



Love them all! What a. Thoughtful friend and husband


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post! Life was so busy with Holidays! I hope you all had a wonderful time! So I need your help, I did get the metro pendant for Christmas from my parents, and I do love it. Here is the link to it: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23409623&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Metro&search=1
> 
> But I have been thinking that I really want this platinum key instead...
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29232474&mcat=148206&cid=573050&search_params=s+5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I contacted my Tiffany store and they have no problem exchanging it for me... What do you think? Please let me know... I can post modeling pictures of the metro pendant too, I jut think the key has a bit more personality... And I loooove the pink diamond!
> 
> Let me know! Thank you
> 
> PS: my DH also have me a oral necklace and bracelet and earrings! Love it!



I misseddd u !! I was worry bout u !! I was telling hubby yest that i dont see pink and tiffany lady really got worried dont disapear like that again !! And still wonder where is pink !!! 

I love the keyyyyy !!! Its more tiffany


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> So sorry I did not see your question until today! I will do it tomorrow first thing, is that ok?
> 
> I have not noticed any stretching in my ring
> 
> Flawless like always! I love it blue!



Thx sweety !!! 
But i still want the bead earings !!! Ahhhhh 
Cant get them out of my head ! 
I thk i have to buy them  
And last week the tiffany sunglasses r available in my area !!! Hubby promised me a pair beginning of summer !! Cant wait i loved them  
Am into accessories now lolol i want the mug , and a leather blue bag i loved it !!! I wish i was in usa so expensive here !!! 

Still eyeing the mini bead with rtt heart blue !!
Hubby gave me the infinity necklace i am now wondering how to layer and with what lolol ur help will be welcommmmmeee !! Its hard to layer the infinity !!!! Am wearing it now with the dbty style but not convinced want somthg longer lolok


----------



## hennifer

charliefarlie said:
			
		

> These are stunning, your lucky wife!



Thank you.


----------



## BreadnGem

aussie@heart said:


> I've still got my eye on either the small oval key, or a color by the yard pendant. I love the oval key in yellow gold, but do you think it's worth the money, it's very small. Do you think the key or a color by the yard pendant can be worn as an everyday piece of jewelry, I want it to be like a signature piece.



Yes the color by the yard can definitely be worn everyday. Which gemstone are u thinking of?


----------



## NurseAnn

Tiffanylady said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post! Life was so busy with Holidays! I hope you all had a wonderful time! So I need your help, I did get the metro pendant for Christmas from my parents, and I do love it. Here is the link to it: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23409623&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Metro&search=1
> 
> But I have been thinking that I really want this platinum key instead...
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29232474&mcat=148206&cid=573050&search_params=s+5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I contacted my Tiffany store and they have no problem exchanging it for me... What do you think? Please let me know... I can post modeling pictures of the metro pendant too, I jut think the key has a bit more personality... And I loooove the pink diamond!
> 
> Let me know! Thank you
> 
> PS: my DH also have me a oral necklace and bracelet and earrings! Love it!



I would definitely get the key instead as long as the original gift giver wouldn't get offended.  The key is more of a Tiffany design and that pink diamond is the perfect touch.


----------



## BlueLoula

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> I would definitely get the key instead as long as the original gift giver wouldn't get offended.  The key is more of a Tiffany design and that pink diamond is the perfect touch.



Yessss !! This is what i thk ! I saw the metro pendant today and the key !!!! Both r greAt !! But the key is more tiffany  i do agree


----------



## eugin111

I have a question for you all, is it authentic Tiffany if the blue pouch is a linen like material?


----------



## AndieAbroad

eugin111 said:


> I have a question for you all, is it authentic Tiffany if the blue pouch is a linen like material?



All of my Tiffany pouches are a treated suede...


----------



## RosiePink

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since my last post! Life was so busy with Holidays! I hope you all had a wonderful time! So I need your help, I did get the metro pendant for Christmas from my parents, and I do love it. Here is the link to it: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Metro&search=1
> 
> But I have been thinking that I really want this platinum key instead...
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...5-p+4-c+573050-r+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I contacted my Tiffany store and they have no problem exchanging it for me... What do you think? Please let me know... I can post modeling pictures of the metro pendant too, I jut think the key has a bit more personality... And I loooove the pink diamond!
> 
> Let me know! Thank you
> 
> PS: my DH also have me a oral necklace and bracelet and earrings! Love it!


They are both beautiful pieces but if I had to choose between the two, I could choose the Metro pendant. I feel like the key design is something that is gorgeous (and will always remain gorgeous) but I personally would grow tired of wearing it and the Metro pendant is equally as stunning but more classic and a design that I feel like could be pulled out year after year and worn and layered at different lengths would be like a brand new necklace every time. If you can't get your mind off the key though, then the key is definitely for you and you would never be happy with the Metro no matter how long you have had it or how you wear it. You could end up having both one day


----------



## karo

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> My new rose gold Infinity necklace.  My Christmas gift from my husband.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Tiffanylady

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> I would definitely get the key instead as long as the original gift giver wouldn't get offended.  The key is more of a Tiffany design and that pink diamond is the perfect touch.






			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yessss !! This is what i thk ! I saw the metro pendant today and the key !!!! Both r greAt !! But the key is more tiffany  i do agree






			
				RosiePink said:
			
		

> They are both beautiful pieces but if I had to choose between the two, I could choose the Metro pendant. I feel like the key design is something that is gorgeous (and will always remain gorgeous) but I personally would grow tired of wearing it and the Metro pendant is equally as stunning but more classic and a design that I feel like could be pulled out year after year and worn and layered at different lengths would be like a brand new necklace every time. If you can't get your mind off the key though, then the key is definitely for you and you would never be happy with the Metro no matter how long you have had it or how you wear it. You could end up having both one day



Thanks ladies! I am still thinking, but I think I will go for the key, and my parents don't care, they want me to have what I want


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> So sorry I did not see your question until today! I will do it tomorrow first thing, is that ok?
> 
> I have not noticed any stretching in my ring
> 
> 
> 
> Flawless like always! I love it blue!





No problem, Thank you!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:
			
		

> No problem, Thank you!



Hi EBMIC, here are the pictures


----------



## merekat703

NurseAnn said:


> My new rose gold Infinity necklace.  My Christmas gift from my husband.



Thats BEAUTIFUL!!! My DH bought me the silver, I have never seen the rose gold!! Looks great on you, congrats!!


----------



## aussie@heart

BreadnGem said:


> Yes the color by the yard can definitely be worn everyday. Which gemstone are u thinking of?


I was thinking of the tanzanite, it's such a lovely color, I have heard that its a more blue in person, which I don't mind at all since blue is my favorite color. I was thinking of the aquamarine, but the tanzanite is such a bright color and stands out


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> I was thinking of the tanzanite, it's such a lovely color, I have heard that its a more blue in person, which I don't mind at all since blue is my favorite color. I was thinking of the aquamarine, but the tanzanite is such a bright color and stands out



Im going today to try on a few dbty. Ill look out for those


----------



## aussie@heart

Caz71 said:


> Im going today to try on a few dbty. Ill look out for those


I've never actually seen it in person, but from the website it looks beautiful. If you see it let me know how it looks, like the color, size, and if it sparkles  Can't wait to see if you return with a purchase


----------



## missdennies

AndieAbroad said:


> All of my Tiffany pouches are a treated suede...



Yeah all of mine are suede as well.


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> I've never actually seen it in person, but from the website it looks beautiful. If you see it let me know how it looks, like the color, size, and if it sparkles  Can't wait to see if you return with a purchase



Didnt see it!!v


----------



## aussie@heart

Caz71 said:


> Didnt see it!!v


Awe well thanks for looking. What did you end up trying on?


----------



## Caz71

Got me some Tiffany today just before they do the stock take at 2pm..


----------



## Maukalani

Hi girls! Forgot to post pics of new yg stretchy 4mm. I got the rose gold one a while back and had planned on getting the yg later. But, on a whim, I asked to try it on before Xmas and found out they discontinued the stretchies.

As luck would have it, they had a yg 4 mm in stock; their system showed something like 4 total. So I snapped it up, wasn't planning on it but glad I was able to get it before it's gone


----------



## Caz71

Got the bow!


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Got the bow!



Ahhhh its fab !!! Congrats  enjoy !!


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Ahhhh its fab !!! Congrats  enjoy !!



Hi BL - I luv it! Need the dbty next. They are so dainty.


----------



## aussie@heart

Caz71 said:


> Got the bow!
> 
> View attachment 2012577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012578


It's adorable! Love it! It's very delicate and a perfect size, congrats!


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> It's adorable! Love it! It's very delicate and a perfect size, congrats!



Yes its very cute. My friend said its so small but I like little things..


----------



## Junkenpo

eugin111 said:


> I have a question for you all, is it authentic Tiffany if the blue pouch is a linen like material?



The first piece (bracelet) from Tiffany that my husband ever gave me was in a square cloth-like pouch. I don't know if I would call it linen, but it was not suede. It had serged edges in white stitching and folded over at the top instead of a drawstring or snap pouch. 

I know it's authentic because I went back to tiffany to get it engraved 3x with dates (officially started dating, married, birth of our son). However, it is the only pouch like that I've ever had from tiffany. The rest are suede, either snap or drawstring pouch... or the new weird faux suede pouches. These come in varying sizes.

Don't judge a piece by it's packaging, it may or may not have fake packaging, but the piece could be fake or real tiffany. Post it to the "authenticate this" thread.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Got the bow!
> 
> View attachment 2012577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012578



Yay! U finally bought it! So pretty 

Did u try on the dbty too? Which one are u planning on getting?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Yay! U finally bought it! So pretty
> 
> Did u try on the dbty too? Which one are u planning on getting?



I did.

I sure did - just the 0.5 ss - didnt bother with the 0.7 had my son with me. 

Im hoping to get either april or june. It was so cute and sparkly.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> I did.
> 
> I sure did - just the 0.5 ss - didnt bother with the 0.7 had my son with me.
> 
> Im hoping to get either april or june. It was so cute and sparkly.



I tried on both before. Not sure if it's just me or the lighting in the store makes everything look sparkly, but i couldnt really see much of a diff between the  .05 and  .07. But then again it is a diff of only 2 pointers. I didnt buy either though.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I tried on both before. Not sure if it's just me or the lighting in the store makes everything look sparkly, but i couldnt really see much of a diff between the  .05 and  .07. But then again it is a diff of only 2 pointers. I didnt buy either though.



Oh if there not much of a difference then im going to be a cheapskate and buy the .05. Keeping in mind our prices in Australia are much more expensive then say USA. Sucks!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Oh if there not much of a difference then im going to be a cheapskate and buy the .05. Keeping in mind our prices in Australia are much more expensive then say USA. Sucks!



Well, u can still try it on to see if u like the  .07 the next time u are at the store : ). Just so u wont keep wondering if u made the right choice afterwards, lol. Here in asia it is more expensive too .


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Well, u can still try it on to see if u like the  .07 the next time u are at the store : ). Just so u wont keep wondering if u made the right choice afterwards, lol. Here in asia it is more expensive too .



Yes wanna go on a holiday to Hawaii and buy some gold pieces. Not worth it here. Which part of Asia are u in


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I tried on both before. Not sure if it's just me or the lighting in the store makes everything look sparkly, but i couldnt really see much of a diff between the  .05 and  .07. But then again it is a diff of only 2 pointers. I didnt buy either though.



Also the .o5 comes in my preferred length of 18 inch. The .o7 only 16 inch.


----------



## charliefarlie

Maukalani said:


> Hi girls! Forgot to post pics of new yg stretchy 4mm. I got the rose gold one a while back and had planned on getting the yg later. But, on a whim, I asked to try it on before Xmas and found out they discontinued the stretchies.
> 
> As luck would have it, they had a yg 4 mm in stock; their system showed something like 4 total. So I snapped it up, wasn't planning on it but glad I was able to get it before it's gone
> 
> View attachment 2012510



Beautiful bracelets! I have the RG one on my list, is this being discontinued too?


----------



## Myrkur

Maukalani said:


> Hi girls! Forgot to post pics of new yg stretchy 4mm. I got the rose gold one a while back and had planned on getting the yg later. But, on a whim, I asked to try it on before Xmas and found out they discontinued the stretchies.
> 
> As luck would have it, they had a yg 4 mm in stock; their system showed something like 4 total. So I snapped it up, wasn't planning on it but glad I was able to get it before it's gone
> 
> View attachment 2012510



What's the blue bracelet/where's it from?


----------



## Myrkur

Caz71 said:


> Got the bow!
> 
> View attachment 2012577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012578



Congrats! That one's still on my wish list


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## Maukalani

charliefarlie said:
			
		

> Beautiful bracelets! I have the RG one on my list, is this being discontinued too?



Unfortunately it's been discontinued as well . The YG and RG 4 and 8 mm stretchies have all been discontinued. I'd have never known if I didn't happen to drop in to Tiffany on a whim. When I got home I checked the website and sure enough, all 4 bracelets have been removed. I'm sorry . I asked my SA why, it seems as if these were just introduced? She said she wonders too, but, she said, when something like this happens (discontinued in US), they send any remaining stock to other countries to be sold and then I guess to be sold to employees. If you're overseas, maybe you can snag one .


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi EBMIC, here are the pictures


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Maukalani

Myrkur said:
			
		

> What's the blue bracelet/where's it from?



Hi! The blue bracelet is the Elsa Peretti sapphire every other link . Coincidentally, I got that and heard a year later they discontinued it too. They did, and then brought it back for a year and now it's discontinued again! I guess I just have a knack for picking pieces that get axed .


----------



## Myrkur

Maukalani said:


> Hi! The blue bracelet is the Elsa Peretti sapphire every other link . Coincidentally, I got that and heard a year later they discontinued it too. They did, and then brought it back for a year and now it's discontinued again! I guess I just have a knack for picking pieces that get axed .



Oh noo! I already thought they were sapphires, that's why I asked. I'm looking for a pretty sapphire piece, because it's my birthstone and I really like your bracelet! Oh well, hopefully it will come back


----------



## Maukalani

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Oh noo! I already thought they were sapphires, that's why I asked. I'm looking for a pretty sapphire piece, because it's my birthstone and I really like your bracelet! Oh well, hopefully it will come back



I hope it comes back too ...maybe we'll be bracelet twins one day. I hate when they pull some items. I wish they would bring back the round voile necklace; I've always loved that.


----------



## charliefarlie

Maukalani said:


> Unfortunately it's been discontinued as well . The YG and RG 4 and 8 mm stretchies have all been discontinued. I'd have never known if I didn't happen to drop in to Tiffany on a whim. When I got home I checked the website and sure enough, all 4 bracelets have been removed. I'm sorry . I asked my SA why, it seems as if these were just introduced? She said she wonders too, but, she said, when something like this happens (discontinued in US), they send any remaining stock to other countries to be sold and then I guess to be sold to employees. If you're overseas, maybe you can snag one .



Thanks for the info, what a shame! It is still on the UK website but I don't have the budget at the moment 



Maukalani said:


> Hi! The blue bracelet is the Elsa Peretti sapphire every other link . Coincidentally, I got that and heard a year later they discontinued it too. They did, and then brought it back for a year and now it's discontinued again! I guess I just have a knack for picking pieces that get axed .



You do! and beautiful pieces


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> Hi girls! Forgot to post pics of new yg stretchy 4mm. I got the rose gold one a while back and had planned on getting the yg later. But, on a whim, I asked to try it on before Xmas and found out they discontinued the stretchies.
> 
> As luck would have it, they had a yg 4 mm in stock; their system showed something like 4 total. So I snapped it up, wasn't planning on it but glad I was able to get it before it's gone
> 
> View attachment 2012510



love it! btw is your other bracelet a sapphire by the inch tiffs bracelet? I looove it too!


----------



## Myrkur

Kathd said:


> Mine



Are they Novo - Channel set band - Shared setting band and classic tiffany?


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> love it! btw is your other bracelet a sapphire by the inch tiffs bracelet? I looove it too!



Hey Candice, thanks! You're so sweet. Yep, that's exactly it . I love your gorgeous stacking and all of your bracelets ...


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> Hey Candice, thanks! You're so sweet. Yep, that's exactly it . I love your gorgeous stacking and all of your bracelets ...



thanks!  bracelets are my favorite...the juste un clou is killing me right now i want it so bad!

love your jewellery too, you have an awesome collection 

tiffany has the best sapphires, the perfect colour...nice medium blue and super vibrant saturation!


----------



## Maukalani

charliefarlie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, what a shame! It is still on the UK website but I don't have the budget at the moment
> 
> You do! and beautiful pieces



Thanks so much, Charlie--love your screen name, it's so cute!

I'll be crossing my fingers it remains available in the UK for you until you're able to get it.  Lol, if I start hankering for something else they'll probably discontinue that too .


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks!  bracelets are my favorite...the juste un clou is killing me right now i want it so bad!
> 
> love your jewellery too, you have an awesome collection
> 
> tiffany has the best sapphires, the perfect colour...nice medium blue and super vibrant saturation!



Thanks!

Can you believe I haven't even seen the juste un clou in person yet? I gotta go check it out . 

Bracelets are quickly becoming my favorite too. Love necklaces and earrings but can't see them unless looking in a mirror and I work with my hands a lot so rings aren't all that comfortable, but bracelets are just right!


----------



## ladyash

Does anyone have the Tiffany Moderne ring they could post a mod shot of? I just saw it on the website and pretty sure it's love! I like the edgy look it has but not sure if it's going to be too masculine looking...I may have to try and get up to the store to see it in person!


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you believe I haven't even seen the juste un clou in person yet? I gotta go check it out .
> 
> Bracelets are quickly becoming my favorite too. Love necklaces and earrings but can't see them unless looking in a mirror and I work with my hands a lot so rings aren't all that comfortable, but bracelets are just right!


I've seen it in person and it's very pretty!!!! you must plan a visit soon!

earrings my least favorite- I wear diamond studs 98% of the time. necklace and rings I like but bracelets I love


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:


> Are they Novo - Channel set band - Shared setting band and classic tiffany?



 Yeps, they are!


----------



## Myrkur

Kathd said:


> Yeps, they are!



Oooh, I'm getting good at this  they look lovely, always wondered how they would look like since not many people here have those rings.


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:


> Oooh, I'm getting good at this  they look lovely, always wondered how they would look like since not many people here have those rings.



Glad I could help! 

I love all three!


----------



## Myrkur

Kathd said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> I love all three!



Do you have a photo of the novo and the shared setting band? I currently purchased the novo, but want a band to match.


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a photo of the novo and the shared setting band? I currently purchased the novo, but want a band to match.



Here you go! 
Sorry for the bad quality pics and the swollen pregnancy hands! 
I included a picture of all three together as well.


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a photo of the novo and the shared setting band? I currently purchased the novo, but want a band to match.



Close up of the novo and the shared setting band. 

If you want I'll try to take better pics tomorrow in daylight!


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello girls 

I need ur help ! Am starting a new job monday and wanted to buy something from tiffany , somethg not expensive about 200 usd  and that i ll keep for luck  ..... 
Any suggestion ??


----------



## etk123

Kathd said:
			
		

> Here you go!
> Sorry for the bad quality pics and the swollen pregnancy hands!
> I included a picture of all three together as well.



Soooo beautiful, I adore this stack!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

BlueLoula said:


> Hello girls
> 
> I need ur help ! Am starting a new job monday and wanted to buy something from tiffany , somethg not expensive about 200 usd  and that i ll keep for luck  .....
> Any suggestion ??



For Luck?  How about...

Sterling Silver Horseshoe Necklace $150
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+5-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Four Leaf Clover Charm $175
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+8-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Four Leaf Twist Clover $225
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+11-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> I've seen it in person and it's very pretty!!!! you must plan a visit soon!
> 
> earrings my least favorite- I wear diamond studs 98% of the time. necklace and rings I like but bracelets I love



Yes! we are two (addicted to Cartier) peas in a pod!


----------



## Myrkur

Kathd said:


> Here you go!
> Sorry for the bad quality pics and the swollen pregnancy hands!
> I included a picture of all three together as well.



I love it, makes me want to get it even more now. More pics are always welcome


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Hello girls
> 
> I need ur help ! Am starting a new job monday and wanted to buy something from tiffany , somethg not expensive about 200 usd  and that i ll keep for luck  .....
> Any suggestion ??



Blue - get the BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute.


----------



## Myrkur

Caz71 said:


> Blue - get the BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute.



Yes get the bow! You just said you wanted to get the bow necklace


----------



## Caz71

Myrkur said:


> Yes get the bow! You just said you wanted to get the bow necklace



+1

or bow bracelet


----------



## merekat703

Todays stacks!


----------



## etk123

merekat703 said:


> Todays stacks!


----------



## Zuhrah

So, I was at the mall this evening, just walking around to blow off some steam, when I gingerly wandered into T&Co. I never meant to buy anything but somehow I ended up carrying home a turquoise-colored paper bag. I guess I could not help it when I'm surrounded by exquisite jewelry.  

CbtY pendant in 18k gold with lapis lazuli.









The lapis lazuli is such a deep shade of navy blue, it is almost black.


----------



## Caz71

Nice stacks and necklace!


----------



## BlueLoula

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> For Luck?  How about...
> 
> Sterling Silver Horseshoe Necklace $150
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29893322&mcat=148204&cid=563629&search_params=s+5-p+5-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Four Leaf Clover Charm $175
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05084&mcat=148204&cid=563629&search_params=s+5-p+8-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Four Leaf Twist Clover $225
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04673&mcat=148204&cid=563629&search_params=s+5-p+11-c+563629-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



Oh no lolol it will be for luck but not a symbol of luck


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Blue - get the BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute.



Haha maybe u right before its gone !! Its very pretty !!


----------



## carteraf

BlueLoula said:


> Oh no lolol it will be for luck but not a symbol of luck



I like the idea of the clover charm.  That is actually on my list to get pretty soon to wear on my round link bracelet!


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I love it, makes me want to get it even more now. More pics are always welcome



Two more!


----------



## Kathd

etk123 said:
			
		

> Soooo beautiful, I adore this stack!!



Thank you so much! &#128573;


----------



## karo

Kathd said:
			
		

> Two more!



Gorgeous! Love your rings


----------



## Myrkur

Kathd said:


> Two more!



Yaay! Thank you so much, I'm 99,99999% sure now that will be my next purchase


----------



## Kathd

karo said:


> Gorgeous! Love your rings



 Thank you!!


----------



## Kathd

Myrkur said:


> Yaay! Thank you so much, I'm 99,99999% sure now that will be my next purchase



Yay! Stack-twins!


----------



## xxsparklexx

... I can never decide which bracelets to wear...so I just wear them all. My daughter thinks it's too much, but I love it - plus the jingle jangle noise they make 

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070943_zps8c3c329a.jpg

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070940_zpsb0b63a16.jpg

(excuse the disgusting old lady hands!!)


----------



## BlueLoula

xxsparklexx said:
			
		

> ... I can never decide which bracelets to wear...so I just wear them all. My daughter thinks it's too much, but I love it - plus the jingle jangle noise they make
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070943_zps8c3c329a.jpg
> 
> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070940_zpsb0b63a16.jpg
> 
> (excuse the disgusting old lady hands!!)



Ohhh nooo i do the same and i love to stack them !!! U have 2 bead bracelets ??


----------



## xxsparklexx

BlueLoula said:


> Ohhh nooo i do the same and i love to stack them !!! U have 2 bead bracelets ??



Unfortunately the bead bracelets aren't Tiffany (I wish they were !! one day they will be though  )


----------



## BlueLoula

xxsparklexx said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the bead bracelets aren't Tiffany (I wish they were !! one day they will be though  )



Ahh lololol


----------



## Lux.

Cute stacks.


----------



## arya24

My little tiffany collection:

Return to Tiffany double heart tag pendant 

horseshoe charm

Tiffany Notes small round tag bracelet with Tiffany Notes heart tag charm

heart key pendant 

Elsa Peretti dmty earrings platinum

i'm thinking about my next piece of tiffany: solitaire diamond earrings 0.22 ct, dbty pendant gold, dbty bracelet gold, Paloma's Marrakesh earrings gold or Elsa Perreti Pearls by the yard bracelet gold 
What do you think? the decision is so hard


----------



## Myrkur

arya24 said:


> My little tiffany collection:
> 
> Return to Tiffany double heart tag pendant
> 
> horseshoe charm
> 
> Tiffany Notes small round tag bracelet with Tiffany Notes heart tag charm
> 
> heart key pendant
> 
> Elsa Peretti dmty earrings platinum
> 
> i'm thinking about my next piece of tiffany: solitaire diamond earrings 0.22 ct, dbty pendant gold, dbty bracelet gold, Paloma's Marrakesh earrings gold or Elsa Perreti Pearls by the yard bracelet gold
> What do you think? the decision is so hard



Since you don't have any earrings yet, I would get solitaire diamond earrings


----------



## Myrkur

Colby21 said:


> Here's some of my stuff. Sorry if the pictures are out of focus but I'm camera challenged today.
> 
> _Elsa Peretti Cushion Toggle bracelet and necklace and earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emerald and Diamond (F color VS1) ring _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paloma Picasso 18k YG X earings and 18k YG bracelet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nature Rose necklace and earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Keys and Elsa Peretti mesh earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paloma Picasso 18k earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tiffany engagement solataire with nova celebration band_



Love the emerald and diamond ring


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blue LOLOLOLLLL, ignore my message because I didn't know you already posted the pictures! I LOVE IT!!!



			
				NurseAnn said:
			
		

> My new rose gold Infinity necklace.  My Christmas gift from my husband.


I so have missed my Tiffany family and nurseAnn this is so beautiful!!! Happy Late new Years everyone!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I have missed you all & Love all the new stuff everyone has!!! I was excited to pick my next piece from Dh as a finishers gift for my marathon in less than 2weeks and he was going to have the 26.2 engraved in whichever i choose, but I injured my knee last week. I have cried all I can cry so now, my next Tiffany piece went from being a "finishers/accomplishment" gift to a "pity/nice try" gift. I am So depressed but either way I will share it as soon as I get it


----------



## Myrkur

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have missed you all & Love all the new stuff everyone has!!! I was excited to pick my next piece from Dh as a finishers gift for my marathon in less than 2weeks and he was going to have the 26.2 engraved in whichever i choose, but I injured my knee last week. I have cried all I can cry so now, my next Tiffany piece went from being a "finishers/accomplishment" gift to a "pity/nice try" gift. I am So depressed but either way I will share it as soon as I get it



Aww, I'm sorry. What happened with your knee?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm sorry. What happened with your knee?



I sprained it training....it really sucks because my family had posters, hats & shirts made & i had a ton of people coming to support me Hopefully that little blue box will make me feel better.


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I have missed you all & Love all the new stuff everyone has!!! I was excited to pick my next piece from Dh as a finishers gift for my marathon in less than 2weeks and he was going to have the 26.2 engraved in whichever i choose, but I injured my knee last week. I have cried all I can cry so now, my next Tiffany piece went from being a "finishers/accomplishment" gift to a "pity/nice try" gift. I am So depressed but either way I will share it as soon as I get it



Ohh pink !!! Am sorry   what happened to u ?


----------



## merekat703

Came home to find this! A late xmas gift from DH! I love it!


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> Came home to find this! A late xmas gift from DH! I love it!



I love the infinityyy !!! Yayyy congrats marekat ! Enjoy


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> Came home to find this! A late xmas gift from DH! I love it!



Omg i love it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello girls

I am eyeing a tiffany learher handbag !  but as i have to order wanted to see if somebody has a tiffany bag and can post a modelling pic  would be very helpful  and do u thk a leather bag in blue tiffany is too much ?? I love the blue !!! 
Thx girls


----------



## Diamond_girl

BlueLoula said:


> Hello girls
> 
> I am eyeing a tiffany learher handbag !  but as i have to order wanted to see if somebody has a tiffany bag and can post a modelling pic  would be very helpful  and do u thk a leather bag in blue tiffany is too much ?? I love the blue !!!
> Thx girls


I have been looking to buy one also. I love that blue and I don't think it's too much , I will be perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> Came home to find this! A late xmas gift from DH! I love it!



What a great hubby!


----------



## carteraf

My collection:

Tiffany key
Heart tag charm (engraved with my son's name)
Tiffany heart lock pendant


----------



## stmary

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Hello girls
> 
> I am eyeing a tiffany learher handbag !  but as i have to order wanted to see if somebody has a tiffany bag and can post a modelling pic  would be very helpful  and do u thk a leather bag in blue tiffany is too much ?? I love the blue !!!
> Thx girls



I think Jennifer Aniston wear this bag in dark blue or brown. Try and google for the pics. I too am thinking about this bag. &#128522;


----------



## HistoricJewels

Here are some of my Tiffany pieces, the better photos are too big to upload I will upload more later!


----------



## HistoricJewels

Image:
 1. Frank Gehry Torque bangle, narrow, 18kt, 1.17 tw
 2. Diamond Pave Sevillana Pendant in Platinum
 3. Elsa Peretti Round pendant in Sterling silver with 1.55 ctw of diamonds
 4. Elsa Peretti round pendant in Platinum with diamonds


----------



## HistoricJewels

More photos including Elsa Peretti Large Bottle Pendant and 18Kt Yellow Somerset hoops


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

HistoricJewels said:
			
		

> More photos including Elsa Peretti Large Bottle Pendant and 18Kt Yellow Somerset hoops



I love, love your collection!


----------



## BreadnGem

HistoricJewels said:


> Image:
> 1. Frank Gehry Torque bangle, narrow, 18kt, 1.17 tw
> 2. Diamond Pave Sevillana Pendant in Platinum
> 3. Elsa Peretti Round pendant in Sterling silver with 1.55 ctw of diamonds
> 4. Elsa Peretti round pendant in Platinum with diamonds



Nice collection! I especially love your pave Sevillana pendant. I have a weakness for pave jewellery


----------



## darkangel07760

carteraf said:


> My collection:
> 
> Tiffany key
> Heart tag charm (engraved with my son's name)
> Tiffany heart lock pendant



The heart lock is my fave.


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## karo

HistoricJewels said:
			
		

> More photos including Elsa Peretti Large Bottle Pendant and 18Kt Yellow Somerset hoops



Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## ebie36

Kathd said:
			
		

> Two more!



Love! Love! I definitely want these stacks, they are so beautiful. I'm starting to get into fine jewelry and this is a perfect pair! :3


----------



## merekat703

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 2020018



So pretty!


----------



## BlueLoula

merekat703 said:
			
		

> So pretty!



 xoxo


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## KristineNaj

Here's my collection that I am in love with . Tried to keep it organized in pictures. I tend to fall in love with collections/designers:

The very first things I fell for was the Elsa Peretti Open Heart collection:

The top left pic are the 4 hearts I own for size reference. Top right is a small silver w/4 tiny diamonds. Bottom left is the large sterling heat. And bottom right is a small platinum heart with a mini rose gold heart. I like all of these and wear them quite a bit.







Next are the rings:






all Elsa Peretti open heart rings...

top left sterling silver, top right sterling silver with 2 small diamonds on the sides. Middle left the sterling silver open band design. (This is not one of my favorites) Middle right: platinum with 6 small diamonds LOVE this ring!!
Bottom left silver open heart bracelet and bottom right, silver open heart earrings. These are very lovely and I do enjoy wearing them quite a bit.

Next...






Mini full heart pendant in silver. I like this piece and it really wears nicely. Next to it are the matching full heart earrings. These earrings are one of my favorites to wear. Middle is a mini eternal circle in silver. I have a medium size (which I prefer) but I dropped it off to Tiffany yesterday for some restoration work) Next to it are the matching silver earrings.
Bottom left is an Elsa Peretti initial "k" in silver. I just got this piece so I haven't worn it very much. Next to the "K" are some 1837 round earrings. I do like them and think they make great everyday earrings.

And finally...

mini bean earrings in silver...love them!! a 20 mmm bean and a mini bean. and the ring is a Paloma Picasso tenderness ring. I have grown quite fond of it's strange design.

Thanks for indulging me!!


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 2020622



Ohh u have the dbty. Lucky girl! What is the carat size. is it SS 16 inch? Im planning on .05 SS 18inch ta


----------



## verniewernie

hi girlies!!
am actually new here!
but anyhows, googled about tiffany and managed to see this wonderful thread on all of your tiffany lovelies!!!!
i have a few tiffany's items myself! 

can't wait to share them with you girls soon!


----------



## Caz71

verniewernie said:


> hi girlies!!
> am actually new here!
> but anyhows, googled about tiffany and managed to see this wonderful thread on all of your tiffany lovelies!!!!
> i have a few tiffany's items myself!
> 
> can't wait to share them with you girls soon!



Welcome ! Look forward to seeing them and beware this forum is too addictive


----------



## Caz71

KristineNaj said:


> Here's my collection that I am in love with . Tried to keep it organized in pictures. I tend to fall in love with collections/designers:
> 
> The very first things I fell for was the Elsa Peretti Open Heart collection:
> 
> The top left pic are the 4 hearts I own for size reference. Top right is a small silver w/4 tiny diamonds. Bottom left is the large sterling heat. And bottom right is a small platinum heart with a mini rose gold heart. I like all of these and wear them quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the rings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all Elsa Peretti open heart rings...
> 
> top left sterling silver, top right sterling silver with 2 small diamonds on the sides. Middle left the sterling silver open band design. (This is not one of my favorites) Middle right: platinum with 6 small diamonds LOVE this ring!!
> Bottom left silver open heart bracelet and bottom right, silver open heart earrings. These are very lovely and I do enjoy wearing them quite a bit.
> 
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini full heart pendant in silver. I like this piece and it really wears nicely. Next to it are the matching full heart earrings. These earrings are one of my favorites to wear. Middle is a mini eternal circle in silver. I have a medium size (which I prefer) but I dropped it off to Tiffany yesterday for some restoration work) Next to it are the matching silver earrings.
> Bottom left is an Elsa Peretti initial "k" in silver. I just got this piece so I haven't worn it very much. Next to the "K" are some 1837 round earrings. I do like them and think they make great everyday earrings.
> 
> And finally...
> 
> mini bean earrings in silver...love them!! a 20 mmm bean and a mini bean. and the ring is a Paloma Picasso tenderness ring. I have grown quite fond of it's strange design.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!!



the beans on ears are nice too. might look into them eventually. Thanks for sharing ))


----------



## KristineNaj

I would like to get a DBTY as others have talked about...but I think that's not going to happen for at least for awhile. Dream


----------



## Myrkur

verniewernie said:


> hi girlies!!
> am actually new here!
> but anyhows, googled about tiffany and managed to see this wonderful thread on all of your tiffany lovelies!!!!
> i have a few tiffany's items myself!
> 
> can't wait to share them with you girls soon!



welcome to the club


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

I love that lock. Are the bigger beads 10mm?  Is is the same chain beneath the larger and smaller beads?


----------



## HistoricJewels

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> I love, love your collection!


Thank you! I have lots of the traditional silver pieces too but thought I would just share the pieces that I don't see mentioned a lot on the various Tiffany threads!


----------



## HistoricJewels

BreadnGem said:


> Nice collection! I especially love your pave Sevillana pendant. I have a weakness for pave jewellery


Oh gosh me too! Pave is just so sparkly!


----------



## NurseAnn

KristineNaj said:


> Here's my collection that I am in love with . Tried to keep it organized in pictures. I tend to fall in love with collections/designers:
> 
> The very first things I fell for was the Elsa Peretti Open Heart collection:
> 
> The top left pic are the 4 hearts I own for size reference. Top right is a small silver w/4 tiny diamonds. Bottom left is the large sterling heat. And bottom right is a small platinum heart with a mini rose gold heart. I like all of these and wear them quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the rings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all Elsa Peretti open heart rings...
> 
> top left sterling silver, top right sterling silver with 2 small diamonds on the sides. Middle left the sterling silver open band design. (This is not one of my favorites) Middle right: platinum with 6 small diamonds LOVE this ring!!
> Bottom left silver open heart bracelet and bottom right, silver open heart earrings. These are very lovely and I do enjoy wearing them quite a bit.
> 
> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini full heart pendant in silver. I like this piece and it really wears nicely. Next to it are the matching full heart earrings. These earrings are one of my favorites to wear. Middle is a mini eternal circle in silver. I have a medium size (which I prefer) but I dropped it off to Tiffany yesterday for some restoration work) Next to it are the matching silver earrings.
> Bottom left is an Elsa Peretti initial "k" in silver. I just got this piece so I haven't worn it very much. Next to the "K" are some 1837 round earrings. I do like them and think they make great everyday earrings.
> 
> And finally...
> 
> mini bean earrings in silver...love them!! a 20 mmm bean and a mini bean. and the ring is a Paloma Picasso tenderness ring. I have grown quite fond of it's strange design.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!!



Wow look at all of your Peretti pieces!  I have to say that her designs are by far my favorite.  Thank you for all the size reference photos!  The open heart is my favorite Tiffany piece of all time.


----------



## BlueLoula

Caz71 said:
			
		

> Ohh u have the dbty. Lucky girl! What is the carat size. is it SS 16 inch? Im planning on .05 SS 18inch ta



Noo remember ?? I told u not available in my area  its from my LJ and its .8 or .14 ( cuz i have two lolol ) but it looks like dbty lolol


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> Noo remember ?? I told u not available in my area  its from my LJ and its .8 or .14 ( cuz i have two lolol ) but it looks like dbty lolol



Oh must have forgotten! Looks great though


----------



## LVoeletters

HistoricJewels said:
			
		

> Here are some of my Tiffany pieces, the better photos are too big to upload I will upload more later!



Love the choice of pieces you have! They are iconic in their own right yet not seen a lot. I love that Sevilla necklace and your torque bracelet! So elegant yet not blatantly feminine!


----------



## verniewernie

hey girlies!!
so... i am back!
and i actually had time today to take a few pictures of my tiffany's collection!!!

so...
when i open my cupboard, i'm greeted with my leaning tower of tiffany's!







and this... my very first tiffany when i was 21! given by my dearest mommy, a few years back!! (she obviously didn't think this would lead to a little addiction upon handing me my very first tiffany blue box!!! )





my charm bracelet which i absolutely adore!!!




obviously gonna keep filling it up with more charms!
i can't wait!
the tiffany box was given to me by my lovely boyfriend for Christmas last year, and the gingerbread man for Christmas this year!!

also, my name engraved on the back of the RTT heart charm!





classic RTT heart given by my best friend and her girlfriend for a birthday





infinity necklace from the boyfriend too. (i have no idea why people just like showering me with stuff from tiffany's! well, no one can ever go wrong with it, no?)





(con't)


----------



## verniewernie

and a big heart key from the boyfriend last Christmas too (?!?!)
my current favourite. am spotting it everywhere i go!!! some might find it too big? but i really like the size of it.





is it just me or is the tiffany blue/mint color reaaalllyyyy lovely?!
i can't resist not buying everything tiffany blue?
yep, trainers and headbands included! 





am thinking of getting either this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1

this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1

or the infinity bracelet (http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+infinity&search=1) to match my necklace.

which one should i get first?
suggestions??


----------



## KristineNaj

very nice collection!!

I like the 2nd horseshoe..


----------



## misstrine85

I just purchased something online (pre-owned), it should arrive Wednesday


----------



## HistoricJewels

LVoeletters said:


> Love the choice of pieces you have! They are iconic in their own right yet not seen a lot. I love that Sevilla necklace and your torque bracelet! So elegant yet not blatantly feminine!


Thanks! I agree, I thought the same thing when I was purchasing them!


----------



## Caz71

misstrine85 said:


> I just purchased something online (pre-owned), it should arrive Wednesday



Ohh cant wait yr reveal!


----------



## Myrkur

verniewernie said:


> and a big heart key from the boyfriend last Christmas too (?!?!)
> my current favourite. am spotting it everywhere i go!!! some might find it too big? but i really like the size of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is the tiffany blue/mint color reaaalllyyyy lovely?!
> i can't resist not buying everything tiffany blue?
> yep, trainers and headbands included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am thinking of getting either this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1
> 
> this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1
> 
> or the infinity bracelet (http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+infinity&search=1) to match my necklace.
> 
> which one should i get first?
> suggestions??


omg love the headband and trainers, where did you get them?


----------



## KristineNaj

I forgot one little piece...my Tiffany key chain.

2 weeks ago I was flabbergasted that I lost the ball on the end as well as the heart tag! I looked everywhere. I called the NY store in inquire about the cost for replacement pieces. The said the end ball alone was $20. She also told me I really need to go to my local store and see if they have any replacement parts. Anyway, I called my store and would you believe they told me to come in and that they would give me the end piece and a replacement heart for FREE! I was pretty shocked. I immediately ran over and got them. Such great customer service!


----------



## verniewernie

Myrkur said:


> omg love the headband and trainers, where did you get them?



why, thank you!!!!
i got the headband from ferragamo, can't resist such a cute color!
trainers were from nike themselves!!


----------



## verniewernie

KristineNaj said:


> I forgot one little piece...my Tiffany key chain.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I was flabbergasted that I lost the ball on the end as well as the heart tag! I looked everywhere. I called the NY store in inquire about the cost for replacement pieces. The said the end ball alone was $20. She also told me I really need to go to my local store and see if they have any replacement parts. Anyway, I called my store and would you believe they told me to come in and that they would give me the end piece and a replacement heart for FREE! I was pretty shocked. I immediately ran over and got them. Such great customer service!



omg!!!!!
that is so sweet of them!!!!!! 
excellent service indeed and be sure to keep the ball and the heart tag ever close to you this time!


----------



## KristineNaj

They told me to put clear nail polish on the end and then screw the ball on. I can see how this must be a common issue




verniewernie said:


> omg!!!!!
> that is so sweet of them!!!!!!
> excellent service indeed and be sure to keep the ball and the heart tag ever close to you this time!


----------



## arya24

verniewernie said:


> and a big heart key from the boyfriend last Christmas too (?!?!)
> my current favourite. am spotting it everywhere i go!!! some might find it too big? but i really like the size of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is the tiffany blue/mint color reaaalllyyyy lovely?!
> i can't resist not buying everything tiffany blue?
> yep, trainers and headbands included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am thinking of getting either this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1
> 
> this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+horseshoe&search=1
> 
> or the infinity bracelet (http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+infinity&search=1) to match my necklace.
> 
> which one should i get first?
> suggestions??



I' ve got the second horseshoe and I love it! So I would choose this one


----------



## arya24

Myrkur said:


> Since you don't have any earrings yet, I would get solitaire diamond earrings



Thanks for your answer! I' ve got the dbty earrings 0.1 ct. I love them so much, but the solitaire earrings are a little bit bigger(0.22 ct), so I think I would have two wonderful earrings, wich I could wear variantly....

But I will also have a look at the dbty necklace


----------



## LVkitty

I got these for Christmas from my DH, decided to post them today. They are the size small Paloma's Venezia Luce drop earring in 18k gold. They are great, not heavy and have a great design.


----------



## Myrkur

verniewernie said:


> why, thank you!!!!
> i got the headband from ferragamo, can't resist such a cute color!
> trainers were from nike themselves!!



Thanks for the answer, do you know if they're still available?


----------



## Myrkur

Was looking for the headband when I found this, just had to share with you guys. The ballerinas are just adorable 

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/varina-patent-leather-ballerinas-184352.html
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/ribes-patent-leather-peep-toe-pumps.html


----------



## AndieAbroad

Myrkur said:


> Was looking for the headband when I found this, just had to share with you guys. The ballerinas are just adorable
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/varina-patent-leather-ballerinas-184352.html
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/ribes-patent-leather-peep-toe-pumps.html



Wow, they are adorable! If the bow detail came in a white option, it would basically be a Tiffany collaboration piece!


----------



## LVkitty

Here is my Elsa Peretti Aquamarine by the yard collection. The stones are all .06 catrat weight. The necklace I may get lengthened, it is 16" now so maybe 17" so it can be layered with my 18" chains. I am currently 8.5 months pregnant so maybe my neck with get thinner in a few months after birth and the necklace will be more comfortable. The bracelet length is fine.


----------



## KristineNaj

very pretty! I am sooooo wanting some earrings....either DBTY or CBTY..


----------



## KristineNaj

LVkitty said:


> I got these for Christmas from my DH, decided to post them today. They are the size small Paloma's Venezia Luce drop earring in 18k gold. They are great, not heavy and have a great design.


pretty earrings!


----------



## MyDogTink

LVkitty said:
			
		

> I got these for Christmas from my DH, decided to post them today. They are the size small Paloma's Venezia Luce drop earring in 18k gold. They are great, not heavy and have a great design.



These are beautiful. I admired them in Tiffany's holiday catalogue although I think the catalogue showed them in silver. Enjoy.


----------



## NurseAnn

Got my new Tiffany planner today!  I just love this color!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

LVkitty said:


> Here is my Elsa Peretti Aquamarine by the yard collection. The stones are all .06 catrat weight. The necklace I may get lengthened, it is 16" now so maybe 17" so it can be layered with my 18" chains. I am currently 8.5 months pregnant so maybe my neck with get thinner in a few months after birth and the necklace will be more comfortable. The bracelet length is fine.



I love the earrings.


----------



## Caz71

Kiari said:


> Got my first Tiffany piece for Christmas from BF



I luv that ring. Lucky


----------



## carteraf

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Here are some updated pictures of my collection.  I love hearts and Elsa Peretti!
> 
> From top to bottom
> -1837 interlocking rings
> -Atlas bracelet
> -Atlas toggle necklace
> -"mom" heart tag bracelet
> -Elsa peretti open heart, size small
> -Elsa peretti open heart, small, YG
> -Elsa peretti bean, 12mm
> -Elsa peretti DBTY bracelet
> -Heart locket
> -Heart key, oval link chain
> -Daisy key, oval link chain
> -B notes pendant
> -1837 ring
> -Figure eight necklace (the original style)
> -Small heart lock, YG
> -RTT mini bead bracelet
> 
> And some close ups



Would you mind taking a modeling pic of the heart toggle and the heart tag bracelet?  

I want to get the toggle bracelet and already have the return to tiffany heart tag bracelet


----------



## BlueLoula

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Got my new Tiffany planner today!  I just love this color!



Ohhh my ill receive mine in march !!!! Cant wait !! Its lovelyyyy !


----------



## verniewernie

Myrkur said:


> Thanks for the answer, do you know if they're still available?



i honestly have no idea but i know the ferragamo headband is the latest collection (for the color itself)
and the store that i bought from had like last 2 pieces?
but you should just go down to the store and check it yourself though! just to be sure!

as for the trainers, i think its out?
cause they were kinda popular when it came out last season?
but no harm trying asking stores if they have them too?
its the nike free runs 3!


----------



## verniewernie

arya24 said:


> I' ve got the second horseshoe and I love it! So I would choose this one



its a very pretty necklace!!
think i just might get that during my next tiffany trip...


----------



## merekat703

KristineNaj said:


> I forgot one little piece...my Tiffany key chain.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I was flabbergasted that I lost the ball on the end as well as the heart tag! I looked everywhere. I called the NY store in inquire about the cost for replacement pieces. The said the end ball alone was $20. She also told me I really need to go to my local store and see if they have any replacement parts. Anyway, I called my store and would you believe they told me to come in and that they would give me the end piece and a replacement heart for FREE! I was pretty shocked. I immediately ran over and got them. Such great customer service!



How lucky! I lost mine too and the told me it would be $80 for replacement  charm and ball.


----------



## NurseAnn

BlueLoula said:


> Ohhh my ill receive mine in march !!!! Cant wait !! Its lovelyyyy !


I can't believe you have to wait so long!  You are a patient woman!


----------



## BlueLoula

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> I can't believe you have to wait so long!  You are a patient woman!



Yesss lolol i ll wait for tiffany hihihi


----------



## Myrkur

verniewernie said:


> i honestly have no idea but i know the ferragamo headband is the latest collection (for the color itself)
> and the store that i bought from had like last 2 pieces?
> but you should just go down to the store and check it yourself though! just to be sure!
> 
> as for the trainers, i think its out?
> cause they were kinda popular when it came out last season?
> but no harm trying asking stores if they have them too?
> its the nike free runs 3!



Hmm, I don't think we have a store here, so will have to look online. I could only find this one, but don't think it's this one right? It looks very bright in the photo. 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results&intnl=true&intnl=true


----------



## verniewernie

Myrkur said:


> Hmm, I don't think we have a store here, so will have to look online. I could only find this one, but don't think it's this one right? It looks very bright in the photo.
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results&intnl=true&intnl=true



that looks really bright!!! but i know the color of my headband is also called turquoise? but the bow's bit different?
mine's the classic one with the ferragamo bow? like these: http://mine.is/images/things/9074


----------



## merekat703

My new to me lock charm. I can put it on a bracelet too because it opens!


----------



## atlcoach

merekat703 said:


> My new to me lock charm. I can put it on a bracelet too because it opens!



So pretty!  I love how it looks as a necklace. I've only worn mine on a bracelet. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> My new to me lock charm. I can put it on a bracelet too because it opens!



Cute!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My new to me lock charm. I can put it on a bracelet too because it opens!



I have that one too! You made me love it again!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

---UPDATE---- I finished the full marathon (injured knee and all) and will be posting my finishers gifts from my mom and Dh soon!!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

@PinkCornbread said:


> ---UPDATE---- I finished the full marathon (injured knee and all) and will be posting my finishers gifts from my mom and Dh soon!!



Yay!  Congrats!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

PeacefulMommy said:
			
		

> Yay!  Congrats!!



Awww.....thank you so much


----------



## sammysprinkle

I went through every page of this forum and thought I would share my small collection. I will post modelling pics if asked, I don't have the heart necklace with me atm (currently on holidays) but ill try to find a photo somewhere.

SS Somerset bracelet (19th birthday gift from parents)
1837 SS cuff (xmas present from BF)
RTT SS bead bracelet (18th birthday gift from parents)
By the yard earrings (another xmas present from the BF)
Stacking ring, SS and aquamarine (High school graduation present from parents)
Loving heart earrings and necklace (16th birthday present from parents)
1837 SS/Rubedo necklace (20th birthday present from parents)
Fifth ave mug (bought this a few weeks ago from the NYC store)


----------



## Blossy

Oooh, can I ask about the cuff? How wide is the gap at the back? Is it bendy it quite solid????

Obsessed.....


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Oooh, can I ask about the cuff? How wide is the gap at the back? Is it bendy it quite solid????
> 
> Obsessed.....



Blossy I tried this cuff, its quite strong, I couldnt get my wrist into it! I dont have very thick wrists either..I was scared that I wouldnt be able to get it off at the store..


----------



## Caz71

sammysprinkle said:


> I went through every page of this forum and thought I would share my small collection. I will post modelling pics if asked, I don't have the heart necklace with me atm (currently on holidays) but ill try to find a photo somewhere.
> 
> SS Somerset bracelet (19th birthday gift from parents)
> 1837 SS cuff (xmas present from BF)
> RTT SS bead bracelet (18th birthday gift from parents)
> By the yard earrings (another xmas present from the BF)
> Stacking ring, SS and aquamarine (High school graduation present from parents)
> Loving heart earrings and necklace (16th birthday present from parents)
> 1837 SS/Rubedo necklace (20th birthday present from parents)
> Fifth ave mug (bought this a few weeks ago from the NYC store)



Heya Sammy, I have a request for a model pic of the aquamarine studs. When u get a chance thank you


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> My new to me lock charm. I can put it on a bracelet too because it opens!



Ohh wonder what would look like with a thick chunky chain necklace??


----------



## sammysprinkle

Sorry not sure how to quote. That's funny because mine falls off a lot! You would be able to take it to Tiffany or a jeweller to get it smaller/bigger. It also comes in two sizes (medium and large, mine is the medium).


----------



## sammysprinkle

Caz71 said:


> Heya Sammy, I have a request for a model pic of the aquamarine studs. When u get a chance thank you



Caz71 - aquamarine studs


----------



## Blossy

Caz and Sammy, thanks so much on the cuff help!!

I really want one, just hope it doesn't fall off or twist around too much.


----------



## Caz71

big bead bracelet with tag..


----------



## Caz71

sammysprinkle said:


> Caz71 - aquamarine studs



Hey thanks ! Cute.


----------



## bossalover

I thought it might be too cheesy but this necklace is growing on me!


----------



## bossalover

sammysprinkle said:


> Caz71 - aquamarine studs


They look great on you! Now I want my pair, too...!


----------



## Myrkur

sammysprinkle said:


> Caz71 - aquamarine studs



These look great, very cute.


----------



## karo

bossalover said:


> I thought it might be too cheesy but this necklace is growing on me!



I really like it! It looks great on you!


----------



## charliefarlie

sammysprinkle said:


> Sorry not sure how to quote. That's funny because mine falls off a lot! You would be able to take it to Tiffany or a jeweller to get it smaller/bigger. It also comes in two sizes (medium and large, mine is the medium).



This looks gorgeous on you! I have often looked at this cuff online, but was never "wowed" by it. I love it on you though!

What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking Sammy?


----------



## sammysprinkle

bossalover said:


> They look great on you! Now I want my pair, too...!





Myrkur said:


> These look great, very cute.



Aww thanks guys! They are the perfect amount of little sparkle for everyday wear


----------



## sammysprinkle

charliefarlie said:


> This looks gorgeous on you! I have often looked at this cuff online, but was never "wowed" by it. I love it on you though!
> 
> What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking Sammy?




Hi! It's really a nice piece especially when wearing short sleeves. My wrist is 6inches, and about 6.5inches where the cuff sits


----------



## charliefarlie

sammysprinkle said:


> Caz71 - aquamarine studs









bossalover said:


> I thought it might be too cheesy but this necklace is growing on me!


----------



## charliefarlie

Caz71 said:


> big bead bracelet with tag..
> View attachment 2033846



Love this Caz!


----------



## Blossy

sammysprinkle said:


> Hi! It's really a nice piece especially when wearing short sleeves. My wrist is 6inches, and about 6.5inches where the cuff sits



My wrist is just under 6 inches, and I think if prefer mine to sit as a close fitting bangle near the wrist, so I suspect I'll need it adjusted if I get one.


----------



## charliefarlie

sammysprinkle said:


> Hi! It's really a nice piece especially when wearing short sleeves. My wrist is 6inches, and about 6.5inches where the cuff sits



Thanks! I will definitely look into this


----------



## Caz71

bossalover said:


> I thought it might be too cheesy but this necklace is growing on me!




Hey bossa, i keep looking at your Love pendant. I dont mind this. Just might feel a little old wearing. Is it the mini size?


----------



## Caz71

charliefarlie said:


> Love this Caz!



Unfortunately this is not mine, but my cousins. I wanted to model and show u girls here on Purse Forum! Its quite big the beads. Wanted to get eventually but think Ill stick to the mini sizes.


----------



## bossalover

Caz71 said:


> Hey bossa, i keep looking at your Love pendant. I dont mind this. Just might feel a little old wearing. Is it the mini size?


Funny - that's exactly how I felt, when I first saw it. But I really wanted to have something that I could layer with my DBTY, and this is the one that was recommended by the staff at Tiffany (he actually studied jewelry at a university). I combined it with other necklaces but he was right - that looked the best. I felt a bit strange because my relationship was going downhill at that time and I felt really ironic getting it myself. But I have decided to interprete that symbolized my love for happiness. Wear what you love  

BTY, the one I got was mini  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26401402


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> big bead bracelet with tag..
> View attachment 2033846



Looks great on you. Can I ask what size beads they are? I have the 'normal' size bead bracelet which I think is the 10 mm one. I can't see this on the website. Thanks lovely.


----------



## merekat703

bossalover said:


> Funny - that's exactly how I felt, when I first saw it. But I really wanted to have something that I could layer with my DBTY, and this is the one that was recommended by the staff at Tiffany (he actually studied jewelry at a university). I combined it with other necklaces but he was right - that looked the best. I felt a bit strange because my relationship was going downhill at that time and I felt really ironic getting it myself. But I have decided to interprete that symbolized my love for happiness. Wear what you love
> 
> BTY, the one I got was mini  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=26401402



You gotta love yourself first, right  Its soo cute, I will have to check it out when I go to TCO.


----------



## sammysprinkle

Whilst I'm at it, this is a part of my mum's collection she got for xmas from my dad.

RTT pearl bracelet
Atlas watch w/ alligator strap

She also has....
18K loving heart earrings (for over 20years! and they still make them)
Diamond and platinum loving heart necklace (discontinued)
SS Crown of hearts w/ diamond earrings
Paloma Picasso X cuff 
Scarf w/ lillies
Solitaire diamond and platinum studs (about 1tcw I think)
And of course the 6-prong engagement ring, over 1ct w/ knife edge wedding band

I can take modelling photos of these next week when I go visit her!


----------



## carteraf

My collection now consists of five items.  And I had an itch to add to it today, so I ordered the small return to tiffany heart tag on a 16 inch chain.  I already have a medium heart tag with my son's name engraved on it... but I have seen the small on others and I feel it is so pretty and dainty.

-medium heart tag
-small return to tiffany heart tag earrings
-return to tiffany charm on medium round link bracelet
-tiffany key
-heart lock pendant on oval chain

Its becoming an addiction...


----------



## bossalover

sammysprinkle said:


> Whilst I'm at it, this is a part of my mum's collection she got for xmas from my dad.
> 
> RTT pearl bracelet
> Atlas watch w/ alligator strap
> 
> She also has....
> 18K loving heart earrings (for over 20years! and they still make them)
> Diamond and platinum loving heart necklace (discontinued)
> SS Crown of hearts w/ diamond earrings
> Paloma Picasso X cuff
> Scarf w/ lillies
> Solitaire diamond and platinum studs (about 1tcw I think)
> And of course the 6-prong engagement ring, over 1ct w/ knife edge wedding band
> 
> I can take modelling photos of these next week when I go visit her!


I love the look of your watch!


----------



## MissNataliie

carteraf said:


> My collection now consists of five items.  And I had an itch to add to it today, so I ordered the small return to tiffany heart tag on a 16 inch chain.  I already have a medium heart tag with my son's name engraved on it... but I have seen the small on others and I feel it is so pretty and dainty.
> 
> -medium heart tag
> -small return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> -return to tiffany charm on medium round link bracelet
> -tiffany key
> -heart lock pendant on oval chain
> 
> Its becoming an addiction...



I love those earrings! I've been contemplating on whether or not I should get them.


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> Looks great on you. Can I ask what size beads they are? I have the 'normal' size bead bracelet which I think is the 10 mm one. I can't see this on the website. Thanks lovely.



Missdennies i think it was the 10mm cos she had the 10mm ss ball studs matching


----------



## Caz71

bossalover said:


> I thought it might be too cheesy but this necklace is growing on me!



Pretty bright studs too so.white


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Missdennies i think it was the 10mm cos she had the 10mm ss ball studs matching



Thank you kindly!


----------



## bossalover

merekat703 said:


> You gotta love yourself first, right  Its soo cute, I will have to check it out when I go to TCO.



So true! I kept looking for the 'like' button...
Got to love ourselves first!


----------



## bossalover

Caz71 said:


> Pretty bright studs too so.white



Aw, thanks! Those are my first diamond studs and I like them a lot!


----------



## carteraf

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> I love those earrings! I've been contemplating on whether or not I should get them.



You should!  I love them


----------



## TammySue

carteraf said:


> My collection now consists of five items.  And I had an itch to add to it today, so I ordered the small return to tiffany heart tag on a 16 inch chain.  I already have a medium heart tag with my son's name engraved on it... but I have seen the small on others and I feel it is so pretty and dainty.
> 
> -medium heart tag
> -small return to tiffany heart tag earrings
> -return to tiffany charm on medium round link bracelet
> -tiffany key
> -heart lock pendant on oval chain
> 
> Its becoming an addiction...



Your collection is lovely!  I'm addicted too.

Do the links on the medium round link bracelet have sufficient space for the jump rings (not tight)?  I'm thinking of buying this bracelet.  Thanks!


----------



## bossalover

This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!

- Twist knot earrings
- Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17 
- Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
- Double Heart necklace
- 'Love' necklace mini
- Bow Earrings
- Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet


----------



## AndieAbroad

bossalover said:


> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



Absolutely beautiful selection! I would wear any single one of these 

Also, "Hi there!" from another non-dorky PhD student!

...Oh, who am I kidding. I'm at least slightly dorky.


----------



## bossalover

AndieAbroad said:


> Absolutely beautiful selection! I would wear any single one of these
> 
> Also, "Hi there!" from another non-dorky PhD student!
> 
> ...Oh, who am I kidding. I'm at least slightly dorky.



Hello fellow PhD student! Why is Purse Forum more exciting than my dissertation?


----------



## Diamond_girl

Here's another Tiffany necklace I own and wear almost everyday in the spring/summer. Love it!


----------



## Diamond_girl

another pic, don't know how to put more than one in a single post


----------



## KristineNaj

Everyone's pieces are soooo lovely!!!

I inherited some 1837 hoops. I like them...a tad heavy. I hope I get used to them.


----------



## Caz71

bossalover said:


> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



ohhh very nice. u model so well  love the dbty love necklace bow earrings and PP bracelet so dainty


----------



## arnott

bossalover said:


> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



I've never seen the double heart necklace before, nice!  I also love the bow earrings.


----------



## Caz71

natashapop said:


> Not sure correct name, but
> Tiffany Bracelet w/ the round 'tag' charm
> &
> Tiffany Silver Runner necklace from my first marathon (26.2 miles for those not in the know!) in San Francisco - men in tuxes at finish line had silver trays with little blue boxes on them!



Wow i wud have run a marathon for free tiffany stuff!)


----------



## bossalover

arnott said:


> I've never seen the double heart necklace before, nice!  I also love the bow earrings.



Thanks! I bought that necklace a almost 6 years ago. I am not sure if the name is correct but when I googled the image, one of the websites had this name. Is there anyone who knows the real name, if this is not? I didn't realize that I had such a girly collection until I took these photos. Alas, the one coming by the end of this month is also bow. But Tiffany's bows are always not too girly in my opinion


----------



## BreadnGem

bossalover said:


> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



Very nice pieces! May i know what is the length of your Loving Heart bracelet? Did you have to shorten it? Cos my wrist is like yours in your photo, quite slim, so very often bracelets don't fit me very well & i don't like them to be too loose, so i've always had to shorten them. Very troublesome.


----------



## BlueLoula

bossalover said:
			
		

> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



The love necklace is amazing !!


----------



## AndieAbroad

bossalover said:


> Hello fellow PhD student! Why is Purse Forum more exciting than my dissertation?



I'm in my final year...I find bits of shiny rubbish on the street more exciting than my dissertation.


----------



## bossalover

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice pieces! May i know what is the length of your Loving Heart bracelet? Did you have to shorten it? Cos my wrist is like yours in your photo, quite slim, so very often bracelets don't fit me very well & i don't like them to be too loose, so i've always had to shorten them. Very troublesome.


It comes in 7 inches, so it is a bit long for me, too. But the person working at Tiffany's showed me a trick. 

So, basically... the bracelet looks like this. 

O[tiffany's]O-------------------------&#9825;-----------------------------C

When you close it, you close it here: 

O[tiffany's]*O*

Then, you can fasten it a bit smaller!


----------



## bossalover

BlueLoula said:


> The love necklace is amazing !!



Thanks! I do like it now - I really didn't like it much when I bought it but now I do! 



AndieAbroad said:


> I'm in my final year...I find bits of shiny rubbish on the street more exciting than my dissertation.



I know. This is my last semester (hopefully) and man... oh man.... I am tired of the topic I am working on!


----------



## BreadnGem

bossalover said:


> It comes in 7 inches, so it is a bit long for me, too. But the person working at Tiffany's showed me a trick.
> 
> So, basically... the bracelet looks like this.
> 
> O[tiffany's]O-------------------------&#9825;-----------------------------C
> 
> When you close it, you close it here:
> 
> O[tiffany's]*O*
> 
> Then, you can fasten it a bit smaller!



Ah....thats interesting. Never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## AndieAbroad

bossalover said:


> It comes in 7 inches, so it is a bit long for me, too. But the person working at Tiffany's showed me a trick.
> 
> So, basically... the bracelet looks like this.
> 
> O[tiffany's]O-------------------------&#9825;-----------------------------C
> 
> When you close it, you close it here:
> 
> O[tiffany's]*O*
> 
> Then, you can fasten it a bit smaller!





BreadnGem said:


> Ah....thats interesting. Never thought of that. Thanks!



You could also have the chain shortened by Tiffany for not too much money. I think in the US it's around $15, and you can have them conserve the extra chain in case you want to use it on a piece later on. This way you wouldn't have to worry about damaging the little tag, or having anything dangling beneath your wrist. I just had a great experience having things altered by Tiffany! Just something to think about.


----------



## bossalover

AndieAbroad said:


> You could also have the chain shortened by Tiffany for not too much money. I think in the US it's around $15, and you can have them conserve the extra chain in case you want to use it on a piece later on. This way you wouldn't have to worry about damaging the little tag, or having anything dangling beneath your wrist. I just had a great experience having things altered by Tiffany! Just something to think about.


That sounds smart! Unfortunately, I need to drive 90 minutes to go to the nearest Tiffany's where I live now... Maybe when I have a breakdown in my dissertation, I will make a trip to Tiffany's... Do you know if they do it on site or do they need a week or so (and I have to come back to pick it up?)


----------



## AndieAbroad

bossalover said:


> That sounds smart! Unfortunately, I need to drive 90 minutes to go to the nearest Tiffany's where I live now... Maybe when I have a breakdown in my dissertation, I will make a trip to Tiffany's... Do you know if they do it on site or do they need a week or so (and I have to come back to pick it up?)



You do have to leave it with them for a week or two. I also live aways from the nearest Tiffany now, and I'm hours away from the repair centre in London! Sometimes I really miss being in NYC  Anyway, I sent mine off by post, and they returned it within two weeks. I did have to pay for shipping with this option. The other thing you could do is to drive it over there if you want to procrastinate (total long shot, I know ) and drop it off...if you drop it off, they post it back to you for free when it's done!


----------



## victoria427

Over the years, I have acumilated so much from Tiffanys that I have sold jewelry that I just never wore.. tell you the truth I don't wear any of it except maybe 2 pieces. I have lost a few also  I think that is it  


Current pieces:
Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Necklace
Return to tiffany heart toggle necklace
Open heart clasp necklace
open heart clasp bracelet
Tiffany Twist bracelet ( not pictured wearing) 
Tiffany Cuff bracelet
tiffany hoops
tiffany 34" beaded necklace with key charm
Open heart necklace
Circle eternity ( something like that) 
kisses and lovering
Mesh Ring
zigelle medallion ring
Heart ring with gold 


Items I've misplaced:
Open Heart Ring
Peace Sign charm

Items I've Sold:
Open Heart Drop down Earrings
T&Co Dog Tag 
Tiffany Piligre heart necklace 
Tiffany bar drop earrings
T & Co Dangle necklace ( it had T & co on separate little chains tangled a lot don't remember the name of it) 
Stud Silver Ball earrings
T & Co Lock bracelet ( chunky bracelet )


----------



## bossalover

AndieAbroad said:


> You do have to leave it with them for a week or two. I also live aways from the nearest Tiffany now, and I'm hours away from the repair centre in London! Sometimes I really miss being in NYC  Anyway, I sent mine off by post, and they returned it within two weeks. I did have to pay for shipping with this option. The other thing you could do is to drive it over there if you want to procrastinate (total long shot, I know ) and drop it off...if you drop it off, they post it back to you for free when it's done!


Will call the CS and see what they say! I hope I don't have to pay for the shipping... and I don't mind driving to the store because I can see their products in real life


----------



## addictedtolove

victoria427 said:


> Over the years, I have acumilated so much from Tiffanys that I have sold jewelry that I just never wore.. tell you the truth I don't wear any of it except maybe 2 pieces. I have lost a few also  I think that is it
> 
> Current pieces:
> Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Necklace
> Return to tiffany heart toggle necklace
> Open heart clasp necklace
> open heart clasp bracelet
> Tiffany Twist bracelet ( not pictured wearing)
> Tiffany Cuff bracelet
> tiffany hoops
> tiffany 34" beaded necklace with key charm
> Open heart necklace
> Circle eternity ( something like that)
> kisses and lovering
> Mesh Ring
> zigelle medallion ring
> Heart ring with gold
> 
> Items I've misplaced:
> Open Heart Ring
> Peace Sign charm
> 
> Items I've Sold:
> Open Heart Drop down Earrings
> T&Co Dog Tag
> Tiffany Piligre heart necklace
> Tiffany bar drop earrings
> T & Co Dangle necklace ( it had T & co on separate little chains tangled a lot don't remember the name of it)
> Stud Silver Ball earrings
> T & Co Lock bracelet ( chunky bracelet )



The open heart necklace on the long chain is gorgeous!!!! Is that still available?!


----------



## Kaliafornia

My dslr is broken and I have too much to snap on an iphone shot, so I'll post pics a bit later.

My collection:

-Paloma Picasso Peace pendant in SS, mini.
-T&CO. horseshoe pendant in sterling silver
-Elsa Peretti Open Heart charm on a DBY necklace
-Return to Tiffany round tag necklace in SS
-Tiffany Legacy Collection pendant. Diamonds .46ct, platinum
-Atlas drop pendant with a diamond in sterling silver, 18"
-Palm Tree pendant SS 16"
-Elsa Peretti band ring with a sapphire in SS
-Square stacking ring with a pink tourmaline SS
-Frank Gehry Torque ring SS narrow
-Tiffany 1837 ring in SS
-Tiffany 1837 band ring SS
-Paloma's Turbo Ti ring
-Tiffany Signature ring in SS
-Tiffany Signature ring in SS with black enamel
-Tiffany Signature ring in SS with blue enamel
-Tiffany 1837 narrow bangle in SS
-Atlas bangle in SS with diamonds, medium.
-Tiffany Somerset moon dangle cuff in SS
-Elsa Peretti Starfish earrings with diamonds in SS
-Envelope charm with a diamond in SS on a chain, "16.

Too much silver I need some gold! For some reason though I always like the silver option better. I REALLY want the CBY sprinkle necklace in gold but that would be a splurge and there's just so many bags I'd rather have!


----------



## elzi

Got myself the round tag bead bracelet to layer with my heart tag one! Almost bought the bow one but I'm afraid I might get tired of it since I'm wearing them as everyday bracelets.
Also, I saw the new rose gold bow necklace and rose gold infinity necklace - so gorgeous!!


----------



## victoria427

addictedtolove said:


> The open heart necklace on the long chain is gorgeous!!!! Is that still available?!



Thank you! I believe the open heart necklace is still available, you can always change the chain length when you are there instead of getting a 16". I love longer chains so the SA I always go too grabs longer chains for me or even change the chain completely to mix and match! It cost a little extra to change the lengths or type of chain but I think it makes it different then just the standard 16" chain


----------



## victoria427

elzi said:


> Got myself the round tag bead bracelet to layer with my heart tag one! Almost bought the bow one but I'm afraid I might get tired of it since I'm wearing them as everyday bracelets.
> Also, I saw the new rose gold bow necklace and rose gold infinity necklace - so gorgeous!!



I love the stackable beaded bracelets, I was debating for so long if I wanted to get 3 or 4 of them with a charm on each one! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## addictedtolove

victoria427 said:


> Thank you! I believe the open heart necklace is still available, you can always change the chain length when you are there instead of getting a 16". I love longer chains so the SA I always go too grabs longer chains for me or even change the chain completely to mix and match! It cost a little extra to change the lengths or type of chain but I think it makes it different then just the standard 16" chain



I feel the same!!!! I LOVE longer chains! I think I will have to contribute to this thread when I get a free minute


----------



## Kaliafornia

victoria427 said:


> Thank you! I believe the open heart necklace is still available, you can always change the chain length when you are there instead of getting a 16". I love longer chains so the SA I always go too grabs longer chains for me or even change the chain completely to mix and match! It cost a little extra to change the lengths or type of chain but I think it makes it different then just the standard 16" chain



It's free to upgrade to the 18"  Peretti chain SS (as long it isn't attached in a way that you would need to get serviced for the charm/pendant to come off).  I like the way the 18" hangs too.


----------



## Caz71

elzi said:


> Got myself the round tag bead bracelet to layer with my heart tag one! Almost bought the bow one but I'm afraid I might get tired of it since I'm wearing them as everyday bracelets.
> Also, I saw the new rose gold bow necklace and rose gold infinity necklace - so gorgeous!!



Love!


----------



## elzi

victoria427 said:


> I love the stackable beaded bracelets, I was debating for so long if I wanted to get 3 or 4 of them with a charm on each one! They look fantastic on you!



Thank you! They are highly addictive


----------



## Kaliafornia

Kaliafornia said:


> My dslr is broken and I have too much to snap on an iphone shot, so I'll post pics a bit later.
> 
> My collection:
> 
> -Paloma Picasso Peace pendant in SS, mini.
> -T&CO. horseshoe pendant in sterling silver
> -Elsa Peretti Open Heart charm on a DBY necklace
> -Return to Tiffany round tag necklace in SS
> -Tiffany Legacy Collection pendant. Diamonds .46ct, platinum
> -Atlas drop pendant with a diamond in sterling silver, 18"
> -Palm Tree pendant SS 16"
> -Elsa Peretti band ring with a sapphire in SS
> -Square stacking ring with a pink tourmaline SS
> -Frank Gehry Torque ring SS narrow
> -Tiffany 1837 ring in SS
> -Tiffany 1837 band ring SS
> -Paloma's Turbo Ti ring
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS with black enamel
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS with blue enamel
> -Tiffany 1837 narrow bangle in SS
> -Atlas bangle in SS with diamonds, medium.
> -Tiffany Somerset moon dangle cuff in SS
> -Elsa Peretti Starfish earrings with diamonds in SS
> -Envelope charm with a diamond in SS on a chain, "16.
> 
> Too much silver I need some gold! For some reason though I always like the silver option better. I REALLY want the CBY sprinkle necklace in gold but that would be a splurge and there's just so many bags I'd rather have!



Found some instagram photos of a few of them that I took. Not great quality I know, but was excited to share once I remembered I took them.

Pics of Elsa Peretti Starfish earrings with diamonds in SS





Tiffany Signature ring in SS with blue enamel, Tiffany Legacy Collection pendant. Diamonds .46ct, platinum




Atlas bangle in SS with diamonds, medium.


----------



## Caz71

My mother gave me an ugly necklace with ugly baubles, so took them all off and added my medium blue RTT heart. Voila like a new necklace.


----------



## BlueLoula

Mu locks !!


----------



## baublesnbooks

BlueLoula said:


> Mu locks !!
> View attachment 2038756



cute locks, is the higher up one rose gold? would love to see a modelling shot of it paired with a key as i can't decide whether to get the two or invest in a YG diamond by the yard ring


----------



## BlueLoula

baublesnbooks said:
			
		

> cute locks, is the higher up one rose gold? would love to see a modelling shot of it paired with a key as i can't decide whether to get the two or invest in a YG diamond by the yard ring



Here u go


----------



## baublesnbooks

^thanks so much! they look beautiful paired together....so hard to decide I just want to get it all now hahaha


----------



## arnott

Bommie said:


> Here you go! sorry for the blurred pic..  that's really very cute.. i dont have the bow necklace now.. and it is now in my wish list..
> 
> View attachment 1965849



I'm planning on getting these next!


----------



## arnott

bossalover said:


> This is my rather limited collection... but I love them all!
> 
> - Twist knot earrings
> - Diamond By the Yard Rose Gold 0.17
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart Earrings with freshwater pearls
> - Double Heart necklace
> - 'Love' necklace mini
> - Bow Earrings
> - Paloma Picasso Loving Heart Tag bracelet



Are the bow earrings silver?


----------



## AndieAbroad

Kaliafornia said:


> Tiffany Signature ring in SS with blue enamel



Ah, I'm jealous! I didn't snatch one up when they were still in stores, and I regret it so much! I am trawling the internet like once a week for this colour in my size, but they never ever come up


----------



## NurseAnn

Kaliafornia said:
			
		

> My dslr is broken and I have too much to snap on an iphone shot, so I'll post pics a bit later.
> 
> My collection:
> 
> -Paloma Picasso Peace pendant in SS, mini.
> -T&CO. horseshoe pendant in sterling silver
> -Elsa Peretti Open Heart charm on a DBY necklace
> -Return to Tiffany round tag necklace in SS
> -Tiffany Legacy Collection pendant. Diamonds .46ct, platinum
> -Atlas drop pendant with a diamond in sterling silver, 18"
> -Palm Tree pendant SS 16"
> -Elsa Peretti band ring with a sapphire in SS
> -Square stacking ring with a pink tourmaline SS
> -Frank Gehry Torque ring SS narrow
> -Tiffany 1837 ring in SS
> -Tiffany 1837 band ring SS
> -Paloma's Turbo Ti ring
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS with black enamel
> -Tiffany Signature ring in SS with blue enamel
> -Tiffany 1837 narrow bangle in SS
> -Atlas bangle in SS with diamonds, medium.
> -Tiffany Somerset moon dangle cuff in SS
> -Elsa Peretti Starfish earrings with diamonds in SS
> -Envelope charm with a diamond in SS on a chain, "16.
> 
> Too much silver I need some gold! For some reason though I always like the silver option better. I REALLY want the CBY sprinkle necklace in gold but that would be a splurge and there's just so many bags I'd rather have!



I would LOVE to see this collection.  I don't think I've seen non stock photos of some of these pieces.


----------



## KristineNaj

what was the price of this ring when it was in the stores?




AndieAbroad said:


> Ah, I'm jealous! I didn't snatch one up when they were still in stores, and I regret it so much! I am trawling the internet like once a week for this colour in my size, but they never ever come up


----------



## AndieAbroad

KristineNaj said:


> what was the price of this ring when it was in the stores?



I don't quite remember, but I think it was in the $150-$200 range years ago before all of the price increases. I wasn't paying much attention then since they called it 'signature' and I thought I had all the time in the world to get one! Who discontinues the 'signature' x?!


----------



## KristineNaj

yeah really! Prices on ebay are $350+


----------



## AndieAbroad

KristineNaj said:


> yeah really! Prices on ebay are $350+



Malleries has a pink one in size 4.5 (ha!) for $195: http://www.malleries.com/tiffany-amp-co-pink-enamel-amp-sterling-signature-ring-i-64296-s-2650.html

Unfortunately they don't have the blue ring, only the bangle, which is going for $655: http://www.malleries.com/tiffany-am...gnature-x-bangle-bracelet-i-58897-s-2650.html


----------



## bossalover

arnott said:


> Are the bow earrings silver?



Those are in gold. But for some reason they were a lot more reasonably priced than other gold items at Tiffany's!


----------



## Cinnamon718

I should probably take these photos in daylight, but you can get the idea. I forget the official name of the ring, but it's gold with lavender amethysts with a little diamond in the center. I added the 2nd round charm when I bought the SS bracelet and the SS bow necklace is cute, but it flips around and gets shorter when I wear it. It gets so short it practically strangles me, so I don't wear it that often.


----------



## bossalover

TOBagGirl said:


> I should probably take these photos in daylight, but you can get the idea. I forget the official name of the ring, but it's gold with lavender amethysts with a little diamond in the center. I added the 2nd round charm when I bought the SS bracelet and the SS bow necklace is cute, but it flips around and gets shorter when I wear it. It gets so short it practically strangles me, so I don't wear it that often.


Ohhhh, that garden flower ring is something that I have been eyeing on for a long time!! So gorgeous!


----------



## atlcoach

bossalover said:


> Ohhhh, that garden flower ring is something that I have been eyeing on for a long time!! So gorgeous!



Me too!!  I have always loved that ring.


----------



## Caz71

TOBagGirl said:


> I should probably take these photos in daylight, but you can get the idea. I forget the official name of the ring, but it's gold with lavender amethysts with a little diamond in the center. I added the 2nd round charm when I bought the SS bracelet and the SS bow necklace is cute, but it flips around and gets shorter when I wear it. It gets so short it practically strangles me, so I don't wear it that often.



The bow is short on me . I use an extender.


----------



## xblackxstarx

TOBagGirl said:


> I should probably take these photos in daylight, but you can get the idea. I forget the official name of the ring, but it's gold with lavender amethysts with a little diamond in the center. I added the 2nd round charm when I bought the SS bracelet and the SS bow necklace is cute, but it flips around and gets shorter when I wear it. It gets so short it practically strangles me, so I don't wear it that often.


I was looking at buying this ring a while ago but worried is it an everyday wear ring? 
Also IRL does it look like costume jewellery due to size or anything? 
It looks really pretty on your finger but I heard it was quite big and not suitable for daily wear x


----------



## Junkenpo

TOBagGirl said:


> I should probably take these photos in daylight, but you can get the idea. I forget the official name of the ring, but it's gold with lavender amethysts with a little diamond in the center. I added the 2nd round charm when I bought the SS bracelet and the SS bow necklace is cute, but it flips around and gets shorter when I wear it. It gets so short it practically strangles me, so I don't wear it that often.



I love your garden flower ring!  i have the earrings....

and I love your avatar! such a sweet li'l birdie!


----------



## Cinnamon718

xblackxstarx said:


> I was looking at buying this ring a while ago but worried is it an everyday wear ring?
> Also IRL does it look like costume jewellery due to size or anything?
> It looks really pretty on your finger but I heard it was quite big and not suitable for daily wear x



The ring does stick up in the air quite a bit and gets caught on everything. My hair, the handles on my purse, when Im trying clothes on it gets caught in the sleeves, my coat sleeves, just about everywhere.  Its not an everyday ring. Its quite top heavy and has a very thin band, so it's tricky to size. But I was lucky. The customer service person here in Toronto was excellent and wasnt letting me leave the store until we sized the ring perfectly. If you buy the ring, remember not to use those "keychain" ring sizer things. Those have thick bands and will size incorrectly. My SA used wedding bands to find my correct size. Mine was size 5, but she had them make it a "big 5" so there's room for movement if my fingers swell. But it is gorgeous. It has a matching necklace that you can wear everyday if thats what you're looking for. Also if you type a lot this is not a ring to wear to work, as it will spin on your finger due to its weight and size.  Sometimes I just wear it round the house, it's no good sitting in a drawer. 

My avatar is my budgie that died last summer. He was a very sweet budgie. Always outdoors, always flying around the house, riding my shoulder and sitting on my laptop monitor watching me work. But like most pet store animals he arrived at my house already sick, so I only had about 5yrs with him, and it's made me swear of buying anything live from a petstore ever again.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Here are some better photo so you can see how high it sits. The bottom of the stones are faceted and I find thats where it gets caught on my clothes. In my research, I discovered these rings are not all made the same. I went into every Tiffanys from San Francisco to Carmel before I found one that had nice deep dark purple stones (purchased in San Jose, resized in Toronto). I didn't want the ones that were washed out looking. When I do wear it out , I get non stop compliments. No one thinks this is costume. It's 18K Rose Gold. Hope this additional info helps.


----------



## Blueboxes

Here is my small collection 

Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## Blueboxes

Nearly forgot, I also have a thin Tiffany's Rg Weddingband to go with the platinum flower. Love the way it looks together :>


----------



## belleinthewoods

Here is my little collection!


----------



## Diamond_girl

TOBagGirl said:


> Here are some better photo so you can see how high it sits. The bottom of the stones are faceted and I find thats where it gets caught on my clothes. In my research, I discovered these rings are not all made the same. I went into every Tiffanys from San Francisco to Carmel before I found one that had nice deep dark purple stones (purchased in San Jose, resized in Toronto). I didn't want the ones that were washed out looking. When I do wear it out , I get non stop compliments. No one thinks this is costume. It's 18K Rose Gold. Hope this additional info helps.



OMG Loooooove this ring!!


----------



## Diamond_girl

AndieAbroad said:


> Malleries has a pink one in size 4.5 (ha!) for $195: http://www.malleries.com/tiffany-amp-co-pink-enamel-amp-sterling-signature-ring-i-64296-s-2650.html
> 
> Unfortunately they don't have the blue ring, only the bangle, which is going for $655: http://www.malleries.com/tiffany-am...gnature-x-bangle-bracelet-i-58897-s-2650.html



I have both the blue ring and bangle. I never worn them , maybe 2 times... The bangle almost slips off my wrist and I feel like I would bang it on everything


----------



## bossalover

Blueboxes said:


> Nearly forgot, I also have a thin Tiffany's Rg Weddingband to go with the platinum flower. Love the way it looks together :>


They are so gorgeous!! Love them!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Where are my Tiffany sisters@????? I miss you all! Lol I am going to share my marathon finishers gifts & some other goodies!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

My Marathon gifts from Mom & Dh. Please Note: the phone case and shoes are obviously NOT T&Co but I just thought some of my fellow "Tiffany Blue" lovers out there would like it


----------



## bossalover

My bow pendant arrived today! I had my initials engraved, too. Okay, no more jewelry until my birthday...


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I love the size color and feel!!! (thank u mom!)




The links are bigger than the regular sized ones on this and open so no need for the lobster claw! I LOVVVVE IT!


----------



## KristineNaj

_xxx not allowed!_


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I had to share my new tank! It's definitely part of my collection!'









A peek@ the other stuff! I love my phone case & wish I could show how it looks with my phone in it-but I used it to take the pics! And the makeup bag is a really soft leather-run to get one ladies & gentlemen




Lol & yes even my phone has a T&co themed wallpaper


----------



## AndieAbroad

_offering to buy or sell will get you banned._


----------



## fuzzycookie

bossalover said:


> My bow pendant arrived today! I had my initials engraved, too. Okay, no more jewelry until my birthday...


Me encanta!! that bow is soo cute!! and looks great on you!!... btw is that the mini or the medium???


----------



## bossalover

KristineNaj said:


> Beautiful!! xxxx





fuzzycookie said:


> Me encanta!! that bow is soo cute!! and looks great on you!!... btw is that the mini or the medium???



Thanks!! Me encanta tambien! It's in medium. It's not too large but is more substantial than other tiny necklaces I have so I am happy


----------



## Blueboxes

bossalover said:


> My bow pendant arrived today! I had my initials engraved, too. Okay, no more jewelry until my birthday...


That looks Beautiful on you, and the engraving is supererb


----------



## bossalover

Blueboxes said:


> That looks Beautiful on you, and the engraving is supererb



Thanks! I really like how the engraving turned out. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz71

bossalover said:


> My bow pendant arrived today! I had my initials engraved, too. Okay, no more jewelry until my birthday...



wow nice.. is it medium size? i have the mini.


----------



## KristineNaj

bossalover said:


> Thanks! I really like how the engraving turned out.


----------



## bossalover

Caz71 said:


> wow nice.. is it medium size? i have the mini.


Yeah, I got mine in Medium. I think this is one of the largest necklaces I own!


----------



## Diamond_girl

AndieAbroad said:


> What size is the ring? x



The ring is size 7, I wore it on my middle finger


----------



## KristineNaj

x


----------



## ladyash

How do the bangles fit on people with tiny wrists? 

I made the mistake of browsing the Tiffany website and found the "let me count the ways" bangle and now I seriously need it! It's a John Lennon song (that Yoko Ono sang), as well as a Shakespeare reference and it now needs to be mine for those reasons. The only problem is I have tiny wrists and have a hard time wearing bangles. They all seem to be too large and fall onto my hand  Is there a way to order smaller sizes?


----------



## Junkenpo

I thought "Let me count the ways" was Elizabeth Barret Browning's sonnet? Love that Tiffany collection!

_How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
For the ends of Being and ideal Grace.
I love thee to the level of everyday's
Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
I love thee freely, as men strive for Right;
I love thee purely, as they turn from Praise.
I love thee with a passion put to use
In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
With my lost saints, --- I love thee with the breath,
Smiles, tears, of all my life! --- and, if God choose,
I shall but love thee better after death._


----------



## BreadnGem

bossalover said:


> Yeah, I got mine in Medium. I think this is one of the largest necklaces I own!




looks fabulous on you! i think the medium size is great, esp when worn alone. Very substantial


----------



## Caz71

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 2042608
> 
> 
> I love the size color and feel!!! (thank u mom!)
> 
> View attachment 2042609
> 
> 
> The links are bigger than the regular sized ones on this and open so no need for the lobster claw! I LOVVVVE IT!



ohh i have the blue enamel heart too, medium size..


----------



## AndieAbroad

xxxx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 2042635
> 
> 
> I had to share my new tank! It's definitely part of my collection!'
> 
> View attachment 2042635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042636
> 
> 
> A peek@ the other stuff! I love my phone case & wish I could show how it looks with my phone in it-but I used it to take the pics! And the makeup bag is a really soft leather-run to get one ladies & gentlemen
> 
> View attachment 2042637
> 
> 
> Lol & yes even my phone has a T&co themed wallpaper



WOAH!!!  Love it all!  Great collection!  Congrats on finishing the race.


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 2042495
> 
> 
> My Marathon gifts from Mom & Dh. Please Note: the phone case and shoes are obviously NOT T&Co but I just thought some of my fellow "Tiffany Blue" lovers out there would like it


first off, Congratulations on finishing the marathon!
O..M..G. I love your stuff, even LV!!!


----------



## misstrine85

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I had to share my new tank! It's definitely part of my collection!'
> 
> A peek@ the other stuff! I love my phone case & wish I could show how it looks with my phone in it-but I used it to take the pics! And the makeup bag is a really soft leather-run to get one ladies & gentlemen
> 
> Lol & yes even my phone has a T&co themed wallpaper



Where did you get the phone cover? Love it.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Caz71 said:


> ohh i have the blue enamel heart too, medium size..


Yes I remember your pictures....It's the perfect splash of that color that we all know and love I just hope the enamel last. 


AntiqueShopper said:


> WOAH!!!  Love it all!  Great collection!  Congrats on finishing the race.


Thank you so much Antiqueshopper


EBMIC said:


> first off, Congratulations on finishing the marathon!
> O..M..G. I love your stuff, even LV!!!


Hi EBMIC!!!! Aww Thank you and this is my 1st Lv-another addiction! (T&Co has some competition!) 


misstrine85 said:


> Where did you get the phone cover? Love it.


My friend got that for me, but she said she found it online @something called IT SEE? Itsy?? Etsy???...LOL


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Where are my Tiffany sisters@????? I miss you all! Lol I am going to share my marathon finishers gifts & some other goodies!



Pinkkk i missed uuuuu !!! Welcome back ! Congrats for the marathon ! I love all ur stuff and the blue heart on my list lol
Whats the bracelet ?? Is it available online ? Link? 

I have the same keyring pocket ( dunno how to call it ! ) from LV !!! But i ordered the tiffany one lololol and the make up bag is amaziiiinngg i ll buy it next month ! 
Now waiting for valentine to choose a little gift hehehe  

Dont leave us again !!!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> Pinkkk i missed uuuuu !!! Welcome back ! Congrats for the marathon ! I love all ur stuff and the blue heart on my list lol
> Whats the bracelet ?? Is it available online ? Link?
> 
> I have the same keyring pocket ( dunno how to call it ! ) from LV !!! But i ordered the tiffany one lololol and the make up bag is amaziiiinngg i ll buy it next month !
> Now waiting for valentine to choose a little gift hehehe
> 
> Dont leave us again !!!!!!



BLUE!!!  I WAS JUST GETTING READY TO SEND YOU A MESSAGE! I hate our time zone differences LOL you get the blue heart charm while I work on my next lock with the rose gold like yours! Deal? Lol I have really missed you guys!


----------



## ladyash

Junkenpo said:


> I thought "Let me count the ways" was Elizabeth Barret Browning's sonnet? Love that Tiffany collection!
> 
> _How do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
> I love thee to the depth and breadth and height
> My soul can reach, when feeling out of sight
> For the ends of Being and ideal Grace.
> I love thee to the level of everyday's
> Most quiet need, by sun and candle-light.
> I love thee freely, as men strive for Right;
> I love thee purely, as they turn from Praise.
> I love thee with a passion put to use
> In my old griefs, and with my childhood's faith.
> I love thee with a love I seemed to lose
> With my lost saints, --- I love thee with the breath,
> Smiles, tears, of all my life! --- and, if God choose,
> I shall but love thee better after death._



Gah! I had it mixed up with a different Shakespeare sonnet...I thought for some reason that was the beginning to Sonnet XVIII...I'm losing my Shakespeare touch...It's still a great Lennon/Ono song though  

LET ME COUNT THE WAYS

Let me count the ways how I love you 
It's like that gentle wind you feel at dawn 
It's like that first sun that hits the dew 
It's like that cloud with a gold lining telling us softly 
That it'll be a good day, a good day for us 
Thank you, thank you, thank you
Let me count the ways how I miss you 
It's like that oak tree in my childhood garden 
It's like that first summer I spent in Egypt
 It's like that warm evening you read to me 
Both knowing deeply that it's a good time, a good time for us 
Thank you, thank you, thank you
Let me count the ways how I see you 
It's like that lake in the mountain you heard about 
It's like that autumn sky that stays so blue 
It's like that air around me that holds me gently 
Whispering strongly that you're always there, always for me 
Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## bossalover

Ladies - can't remember - but was there anyone that owned Tiffany Gardern Flower Earrings? I am looking for a modeling picture but I have no luck so far... 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287464-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26248779


----------



## Blueboxes

bossalover said:


> Ladies - can't remember - but was there anyone that owned Tiffany Gardern Flower Earrings? I am looking for a modeling picture but I have no luck so far...
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287464-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26248779


I have the YG ones, if you like ? They are the same size, but leaves unfilled and a little diamond in the middle.


----------



## bossalover

Blueboxes said:


> I have the YG ones, if you like ? They are the same size, but leaves unfilled and a little diamond in the middle.



Oh, if you don't mind, please  After a long search on the ring, I have decided to include non-rings as options as well...


----------



## Blueboxes

bossalover said:


> Oh, if you don't mind, please  After a long search on the ring, I have decided to include non-rings as options as well...


Will do 
I might be abit due to cranky baby...


----------



## Blueboxes

Hope that works x


----------



## bossalover

Blueboxes said:


> Hope that works x



Thanks! That's a really good size... Love this YG version, too!


----------



## Blueboxes

Not the best photo ( iPad) but I get lots of compliments on them 
Wish they were RG


----------



## Mirp

Wow love your beautiful pieces  Btw does anyone have the oval soleste by any chance?? It isn't on their website yet and I would love to see it.


----------



## user_name

Does anyone have and can post a 'model' pic of the 4 newer animal charms please? I'm not near a T&Co and have been trying to find a real life pic. I really want to get all 4 animal charms (i'm a zoologist, animal lover, aaaaand tiffanys lover) probably put them on a bracelet though


----------



## sammysprinkle

*LOST LOST LOST LOST LOST!!! HELP!

Hello Tiffany lovers,

Today I sadly lost my no longer produced SS Square cut aquamarine stacking ring (photo posted previously) in Sydney CBD. I didn't go very far but the five times I retraced my steps I could not find it.

So please, if any of you live in the Sydney (Australia) area and come across this ring, please let me know! It was the engraving DDHB .

Thanks in advance,
Sammy Sprinkle*


----------



## Blueboxes

sammysprinkle said:


> LOST LOST LOST LOST LOST!!! HELP!
> 
> Hello Tiffany lovers,
> 
> Today I sadly lost my no longer produced SS Square cut aquamarine stacking ring (photo posted previously) in Sydney CBD. I didn't go very far but the five times I retraced my steps I could not find it.
> 
> So please, if any of you live in the Sydney (Australia) area and come across this ring, please let me know! It was the engraving DDHB .
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sammy Sprinkle



Let Castleraigh Street know that you lost it. You never know, somebody may hand it in .
Hugs, I once lost a very expensive pair of earrings, I was devastated


----------



## Cinnamon718

user_name said:
			
		

> Does anyone have and can post a 'model' pic of the 4 newer animal charms please? I'm not near a T&Co and have been trying to find a real life pic. I really want to get all 4 animal charms (i'm a zoologist, animal lover, aaaaand tiffanys lover) probably put them on a bracelet though



I saw them all tonight. They're very detailed in real life. Thick silver. Sort of large in size.  I like the alligator the best. If you ordered them online you'll be happy with them. Very detailed design. And the animals look friendly. They're not scary, real life looking but not too cartoony either. If I go back ill try to remember to take a photo for u. 
Where are u a zoologist? I Luv Zoos too.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

user_name said:


> Does anyone have and can post a 'model' pic of the 4 newer animal charms please? I'm not near a T&Co and have been trying to find a real life pic. I really want to get all 4 animal charms (i'm a zoologist, animal lover, aaaaand tiffanys lover) probably put them on a bracelet though





Here's the monkey. He's a thick charm. Love him.


----------



## BlueLoula

Anyone know bout the animal collection ? Cant find online  helpppp lolol


----------



## sammix3

Blueboxes said:


> Not the best photo ( iPad) but I get lots of compliments on them
> Wish they were RG



I totally wish these came in RG! They need to have more RG earrings


----------



## user_name

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Here's the monkey. He's a thick charm. Love him.
> 
> View attachment 2047203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2047204




Wow! They are bigger than I expected! Love your monkey, thanks for sharing


----------



## user_name

TOBagGirl said:


> I saw them all tonight. They're very detailed in real life. Thick silver. Sort of large in size.  I like the alligator the best. If you ordered them online you'll be happy with them. Very detailed design. And the animals look friendly. They're not scary, real life looking but not too cartoony either. If I go back ill try to remember to take a photo for u.
> Where are u a zoologist? I Luv Zoos too.



Right now I'm in Northern CA doing seal and sea lion rescue and rehabilitation but  I have an interview at a zoo coming up in a few weeks around SF bay area **fingers crossed**
I might have to get the elephant charm before than since elephants are suppose to be good luck


----------



## user_name

BlueLoula said:


> Anyone know bout the animal collection ? Cant find online  helpppp lolol



Croc:
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+288216-r+0+101566536-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Elephant:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419618

Monkey:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419596


Rhino:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=29407525


----------



## lonnicole

Here is my small collection of Tiffany Jewelry. Just a few items, but each one greatly cherished.... and my birthday and Valentines Day is coming so will hopefully be adding to it!..It definitely is an addiction! I'm glad I can share with fellow Tiffany addicts lol.


----------



## lonnicole

hmmm that didnt attach my photos.. let me try this again.


----------



## lonnicole

Hopefully it works this time..


----------



## arnott

user_name said:


> Croc:
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...+288216-r+0+101566536-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Elephant:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419618
> 
> Monkey:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419596
> 
> 
> Rhino:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=29407525



Thanks for posting that!


----------



## arnott

lonnicole said:


> Hopefully it works this time..



Love the horse shoe.  Not many people have that one.

How are you liking the silver bow earrings?  I'm getting those soon.


----------



## lonnicole

arnott said:


> Love the horse shoe.  Not many people have that one.
> 
> How are you liking the silver bow earrings?  I'm getting those soon.


I absolutely love the bow earrings.. my favorite casual everyday pair to wear. Highly recomended!


----------



## arnott

lonnicole said:


> I absolutely love the bow earrings.. my favorite casual everyday pair to wear. Highly recomended!



Are the backs of the bows flat or concave?  TIA!


----------



## lonnicole

arnott said:


> Are the backs of the bows flat or concave?  TIA!


i believe they would be flat, they have kind of a flower shape to them. ill see if i can post them later, my phone is acting up and doesnt seem to want to send them to my computer.


----------



## aussie@heart

user_name said:


> Right now I'm in Northern CA doing seal and sea lion rescue and rehabilitation but  I have an interview at a zoo coming up in a few weeks around SF bay area **fingers crossed**
> I might have to get the elephant charm before than since elephants are suppose to be good luck



My dream is to be a marine biologist, your work sounds incredibly interesting! I hope one day I can have a job like that


----------



## arnott

lonnicole said:


> i believe they would be flat, they have kind of a flower shape to them. ill see if i can post them later, my phone is acting up and doesnt seem to want to send them to my computer.



Sorry, I didn't mean the earring backs, I meant the back of the actual bow where the post is attached!


----------



## lonnicole

arnott said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean the earring backs, I meant the back of the actual bow where the post is attached!


oh ok.. that makes more sense lol, they seem slightly concave, not much though.


----------



## BlueLoula

user_name said:
			
		

> Croc:
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=30419588&mcat=148204&cid=288216#s+5-p+1-c+288216-r+0+101566536-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Elephant:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288216&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419618
> 
> Monkey:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288216&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30419596
> 
> Rhino:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?cid=288216&mcat=148204&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+288216-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=29407525



Thanks for that


----------



## arya24

Engel said:


> Could anybody please take modelling pictures of those earrings and say which side is yours? I want to buy one of them to be a second hole pair, as I change my first earrings a lot more often, but it has been a while since I wore anything on the second or third holes.
> 
> I will buy a set of one of them around february or march of 2013 for the second holes and will buy the same size or one size smaller for the third holes in the future. It will be a gift from my mother, so I want to choose it wisely
> 
> I dont have any tiffany stores nearby, the closest one is around 3 hours away, so I would like to have my mind more set on something once I go there, and by the stock pictures it is hard to make decisions:
> 
> option 1
> http://www.tiffany.de/Shopping/Item...7464-r+171323351+171323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> option 2 (DBTY in platinum)
> http://www.tiffany.de/Shopping/Item...7464-r+171323351+171323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> 
> I will be really thankful for any help!



I don't know if it's too late, but here is a modelling picture of my dbty earrings in platinum 0.1ct 

For a few days I was at my Tiffany store and tried on the solitaire diamond earrings 0.22ct. They are so amazing! They are more sparkling than my dbty's.
I will buy them for my law exams in march  they will be a good payoff for hard study


----------



## arya24

And here is one of my dbty's


----------



## karo

lonnicole said:


> Hopefully it works this time..



What a great collection! Love your ring!


----------



## bossalover

lonnicole said:


> I absolutely love the bow earrings.. my favorite casual everyday pair to wear. Highly recomended!



I love them, too! I thought it might be too girly at first but I wear them a lot


----------



## MissMee

Hi girls!
As you can see I'm new to this forum!
I'm from Australia & although I don't live near any Tiffany stores (the nearest is an hours flight away, can't drive as I live on an island!) & I have to admit I've never stepped foot inside a Tiffany store - I am lucky enough to be able to buy my Tiffany from their online store! I have been enjoying reading & viewing all your Tiffany & Co jewellery & I'd like to share mine. 

The first piece I purchased was the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard in sterling silver. My second piece was the Tiffany Notes alphabet disc charm in the letter 'M', which I got after the birth of my first child, Mia who is nearly 6 months old. I have recently purchased the Tiffany Locks emblem pendant mini in 18 carat rose gold, which I am waiting to arrive in the mail! I purchased this piece after the passing of my grandmother, she left me some money & I wanted a piece to represent her & something timeless so I can pass it on to my daughter when she's older.
I hope I can contribute more purchases to this forum in the future but for now I'll enjoy indulging in everyone else's Tiffany & Co pretties!
xMMx


----------



## lonnicole

karo said:


> What a great collection! Love your ring!


Thank you!


----------



## aussie@heart

MissMee said:


> Hi girls!
> As you can see I'm new to this forum!
> I'm from Australia & although I don't live near any Tiffany stores (the nearest is an hours flight away, can't drive as I live on an island!) & I have to admit I've never stepped foot inside a Tiffany store - I am lucky enough to be able to buy my Tiffany from their online store! I have been enjoying reading & viewing all your Tiffany & Co jewellery & I'd like to share mine.
> 
> The first piece I purchased was the Elsa Peretti Diamonds By The Yard in sterling silver. My second piece was the Tiffany Notes alphabet disc charm in the letter 'M', which I got after the birth of my first child, Mia who is nearly 6 months old. I have recently purchased the Tiffany Locks emblem pendant mini in 18 carat rose gold, which I am waiting to arrive in the mail! I purchased this piece after the passing of my grandmother, she left me some money & I wanted a piece to represent her & something timeless so I can pass it on to my daughter when she's older.
> I hope I can contribute more purchases to this forum in the future but for now I'll enjoy indulging in everyone else's Tiffany & Co pretties!
> xMMx


Can you please post a pic of your dbty!? I really love this and considering buying. Ooh and can you post a pic of the disc charm pendant!?


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> Can you please post a pic of your dbty!? I really love this and considering buying. Ooh and can you post a pic of the disc charm pendant!?



Im lucky to live close to one in melb. Id luv to see the dbty. I did see one with shorter chain.


----------



## MissMee

*Note: The alphabet disc is not on a Tiffany's chain.


----------



## MissMee

DBTY 16" chain, 0.03 carat brilliant cut diamond - you can't even see the diamond in this pic, but trust me, it's there but is very small!!!


----------



## MissMee

I really like the length of this piece. Only negative is that because the diamond is so small the necklace tends turn around so the clasp is at the front of your neck & diamond is at the back! Not ideal but I just fix it up every now & then! xMMx


----------



## arnott

lonnicole said:


> oh ok.. that makes more sense lol, they seem slightly concave, not much though.



Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## bucha

Rose gold padlock and key


----------



## MissMee

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key


Do you know if there is any special care that rose gold needs? TIA xMMx


----------



## bossalover

Is there anyone who owns Tiffany Garden Drop Earrings? I'd love to see the modeling pic...


----------



## BreadnGem

lonnicole said:


> Hopefully it works this time..



Oh wow, your e-ring is beautiful!!


----------



## BreadnGem

MissMee said:


> Do you know if there is any special care that rose gold needs? TIA xMMx



I don't think any special care is needed. I've got a few rose gold pieces for a few years and they still look as good as new, just with some patina. Some people have noticed a bit of fading in their rose gold pieces but i have not experienced it in any of mine, and i typically wear my jewellery 24/7, in the shower and everything.


----------



## bossalover

MissMee said:


> Do you know if there is any special care that rose gold needs? TIA xMMx



This is what is written on Tiffany's webpage...

"Between professional servicing, most gold and platinum 
jewelry can be maintained with a non-abrasive cleaner. 
Examine your jewelry regularly to make sure settings 
are snug and clasps and joinings are secure.
Avoid exposing gold jewelry to household bleach, 
which will quickly cause gold to discolor and 
possibly disintegrate.
Jewelry storage is important as well. At the time 
of purchase, all Tiffany & Co. jewelry is wrapped in 
a protective box, case or tarnish-resistant pouch. 
Between wearings, we recommend that you place it 
back in its original case or another suitably lined 
box or pouch."


----------



## MissMee

bossalover said:


> This is what is written on Tiffany's webpage...
> 
> "Between professional servicing, most gold and platinum
> jewelry can be maintained with a non-abrasive cleaner.
> Examine your jewelry regularly to make sure settings
> are snug and clasps and joinings are secure.
> Avoid exposing gold jewelry to household bleach,
> which will quickly cause gold to discolor and
> possibly disintegrate.
> Jewelry storage is important as well. At the time
> of purchase, all Tiffany & Co. jewelry is wrapped in
> a protective box, case or tarnish-resistant pouch.
> Between wearings, we recommend that you place it
> back in its original case or another suitably lined
> box or pouch."


I tried to find that info on their website but didn't have any luck, so thanks!


----------



## MissMee

BreadnGem said:


> I don't think any special care is needed. I've got a few rose gold pieces for a few years and they still look as good as new, just with some patina. Some people have noticed a bit of fading in their rose gold pieces but i have not experienced it in any of mine, and i typically wear my jewellery 24/7, in the shower and everything.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## aussie@heart

MissMee said:


> I really like the length of this piece. Only negative is that because the diamond is so small the necklace tends turn around so the clasp is at the front of your neck & diamond is at the back! Not ideal but I just fix it up every now & then! xMMx


Thank you so much for the pics, I love your pieces! Your dbty is so dainty and adorable


----------



## arya24

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key



Love your lock and key! Looks great on you!


----------



## NurseAnn

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key



Gorgeous!


----------



## MissMee

aussie@heart said:


> Thank you so much for the pics, I love your pieces! Your dbty is so dainty and adorable


Aww thanks!  I really wanted a dainty plain piece so this was perfect - of course I would have loved to have been able to get a bigger diamond but this was all I could afford at the time. Luckily Tiffany jewellery comes in a range of sizes so it makes them affordable for everyone!


----------



## charliefarlie

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key



Love this combination!


----------



## arya24

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key



Which size is your lock?


----------



## lonnicole

BreadnGem said:


> Oh wow, your e-ring is beautiful!!


Thank you! Its the Tiffany Soleste.


----------



## nesjer

La.Na said:


> tlhy71, what a beautifull collection! I really love your bow ring, it looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for all of your compliments! Here are the modelling pictures you asked for.
> 
> The large heart tag earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the mini heart lock bracelet. I combined it with the mini bead bracelet and the wire bracelet.


Hi, I bought the wire bracelet for my girlfriend in size small. After I've received it I found out it was a bit too small. What size do you have on the photo medium or large?

I really need to know, thankss n advance.

Nash (:


----------



## arya24

My horseshoe charm


----------



## MissMee

arya24 said:


> My horseshoe charm


Beautiful! I love horseshoe charms! Such a timeless piece... xMMx


----------



## bucha

arya24 said:


> Love your lock and key! Looks great on you!





NurseAnn said:


> Gorgeous!





charliefarlie said:


> Love this combination!



Thank you! 



arya24 said:


> Which size is your lock?



The lock is 22 x 17 x 2 mm. I don't know if they make it in small-medium-large versions.



MissMee said:


> Do you know if there is any special care that rose gold needs? TIA xMMx



No, I don't think there is, although I saw the current threads on how rose gold tends to fade/tarnish. But I have to say it hasn't happened to me (yet) and I have been wearing this necklace nonstop for months.


----------



## MissMee

bucha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> The lock is 22 x 17 x 2 mm. I don't know if they make it in small-medium-large versions.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think there is, although I saw the current threads on how rose gold tends to fade/tarnish. But I have to say it hasn't happened to me (yet) and I have been wearing this necklace nonstop for months.


Awesome! That's what I like to hear!  xMMx


----------



## @PinkCornbread

arya24 said:


> My horseshoe charm



Omg I LOVE THIS!!! It is pretty on you Uh O I really REALLYYYYYY want one now-Lol Thank u so much for sharing!


----------



## vannarene

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key


Love the padlock and key! I'd be apprehensive to wear the two together but they look great!


----------



## vannarene

bossalover said:


> My bow pendant arrived today! I had my initials engraved, too. Okay, no more jewelry until my birthday...



Looks so elegant on you!


----------



## vannarene

belleinthewoods said:


> Here is my little collection!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2041468


What's the crest pendant??


----------



## belleinthewoods

vannarene said:


> What's the crest pendant??



I believe it's called the "Venus and Cupid Olympian" "Beauty" charm? Or something along those lines.


----------



## michael789

That's nice I found some jewelry that can combine with this, look here: http://jessopjeweler.com


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Did a quick trip today


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Thanks to Arya24 for her pictures!  I went right out and got a horseshoe charm because of her and I love it!


----------



## arya24

@PinkCornbread said:


> Omg I LOVE THIS!!! It is pretty on you Uh O I really REALLYYYYYY want one now-Lol Thank u so much for sharing!



Thanks  
And congratulation to your new charm  you will have so much fun with it


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> What's the crest pendant??



Olympian Greek mythology charm, I was so addicted to these I have 3! I wish I bought the gold one instead though... Trying to make myself sell one, I bought them for a bracelet and then took then off but these are def one of my favorites. I have the Artemis/courage Aphrodite/beauty and the three graces/friendship


----------



## KristineNaj

Nothing really exciting...well I guess a blue box is always exciting  I needed a 20" white gold chain. Ordered it in the store but wanted it with a lobster clasp. They expedited it and got it to me within 6 days. Can't beat that!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> Thanks to Arya24 for her pictures!  I went right out and got a horseshoe charm because of her and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2052905



Congrats on your horseshoe charm


----------



## MrsTGreen

bucha said:


> Rose gold padlock and key



Very pretty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

lonnicole said:


> Hopefully it works this time..



Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:


> Congrats on your horseshoe charm



Thank you MrsTGreen! (i am glad to hear from you -I was wondering about you and Tiffanylady)


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> Thank you MrsTGreen! (i am glad to hear from you -I was wondering about you and Tiffanylady)



Awww thanks. I'm behaving myself for the moment


----------



## MissMee

Yaaaaayyyyyy! My rose gold mini emblem lock arrived today! 
Sooooo happy with it! Perfect size, a beautiful fine chain, stunning rose gold - I wouldn't expect anything less from Tiffany! xMMx


----------



## aussie@heart

Ahhhh this is so cute! I absolutely love it, it's adorable yet classic, simple and can be worn with almost anything! The rose gold really compliments your skin tone! More pics pleaseeee  enjoy


----------



## onceisenough11

I have the 18k return to tiffany choker, the heart mini tag earrings and the heart tag in medium.  I can't figure out how to take pics!


----------



## onceisenough11

MissMee said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyy! My rose gold mini emblem lock arrived today!
> Sooooo happy with it! Perfect size, a beautiful fine chain, stunning rose gold - I wouldn't expect anything less from Tiffany! xMMx


Ohhh, I thought about getting that this year but bought something else.  Now got me doubting that choice it is beautiful!


----------



## MissMee

aussie@heart said:


> Ahhhh this is so cute! I absolutely love it, it's adorable yet classic, simple and can be worn with almost anything! The rose gold really compliments your skin tone! More pics pleaseeee  enjoy


Thank you! I normally ALWAYS wear silver so this is a nice change for me! I'm not a fan of yellow gold so rose gold was the perfect option. My nan passed away in August 2012, leaving me some money so I decided to get the lock as something special in her memory. It certainly is special & I will pass it down to my daughter in the future. Will post more pics once my baby goes to sleep!!!
xMMx


----------



## MissMee

onceisenough11 said:


> Ohhh, I thought about getting that this year but bought something else.  Now got me doubting that choice it is beautiful!


It really is a classic, timeless piece!


----------



## MissMee

onceisenough11 said:


> I have the 18k return to tiffany choker, the heart mini tag earrings and the heart tag in medium.  I can't figure out how to take pics!


Can't figure out how to take pics or can't figure out how to upload pics?! xMMx


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyy! My rose gold mini emblem lock arrived today!
> Sooooo happy with it! Perfect size, a beautiful fine chain, stunning rose gold - I wouldn't expect anything less from Tiffany! xMMx


LOVE it!


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> Olympian Greek mythology charm, I was so addicted to these I have 3! I wish I bought the gold one instead though... Trying to make myself sell one, I bought them for a bracelet and then took then off but these are def one of my favorites. I have the Artemis/courage Aphrodite/beauty and the three graces/friendship


they don't sell them anymore, huh?


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> LOVE it!


Thanks, me tooooooooooo! xMMx


----------



## karo

MissMee said:


> Yaaaaayyyyyy! My rose gold mini emblem lock arrived today!
> Sooooo happy with it! Perfect size, a beautiful fine chain, stunning rose gold - I wouldn't expect anything less from Tiffany! xMMx



It's gorgeous!!! Love it!


----------



## MissMee

karo said:


> It's gorgeous!!! Love it!


Thaaaaaanks! xMMx


----------



## Threshold

Can you believe I just scrolled through every single page of this thread??  There are some incredibly beautiful, eclectic, and unique pieces and collections shared here.

I have only one Tiffany piece, but it's beautiful and speaks volumes (from my DH on our 15th anniversary).  It's the ring on my middle finger, engraved inside with our initials:


----------



## lonnicole

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous ring!!


Thank you!


----------



## MissMee

Threshold said:


> Can you believe I just scrolled through every single page of this thread??  There are some incredibly beautiful, eclectic, and unique pieces and collections shared here.
> 
> I have only one Tiffany piece, but it's beautiful and speaks volumes (from my DH on our 15th anniversary).  It's the ring on my middle finger, engraved inside with our initials:


Wow this is a cute piece! I like how it sits on the top half of your finger 
xMMx


----------



## Threshold

MissMee said:


> Wow this is a cute piece! I like how it sits on the top half of your finger
> xMMx



Thank you!


----------



## bubuchahchah

Threshold said:


> Thank you!


Hello, that's a unique piece :3 I wonder if the knuckle ring comes off easily?


----------



## Feifeiny

Hi! Am new to Purse Forum so here is my first post! A few pics of my collection...more pics to come!


----------



## Feifeiny

And here are some more


----------



## Feifeiny

And this is the last of it! I don't wear these pieces at all and am debating if I should sell them or just keep them in storage


----------



## MissMee

Feifeiny said:


> Hi! Am new to Purse Forum so here is my first post! A few pics of my collection...more pics to come!


Thanks for posting pics & WELCOME! xMMx


----------



## emchhardy

I don't have pics. but I have:
SS Small Heart Key on a 16" Chain
SS Filigree Heart Pendant with Key (18" Chain)
SS Venetian Link Bracelet
Elsa Peretti Three Open Heart Necklace SS (Discontinued)
Elsa Peretti SS Open Heart Earrings


----------



## EBMIC

@ pinkcornbread!
Here is a pix of my Tiffany wallet exterior.  I'll upload the interior soon.


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> @ pinkcornbread!
> Here is a pix of my Tiffany wallet exterior.  I'll upload the interior soon.



The inside!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

EBMIC said:


> @ pinkcornbread!
> Here is a pix of my Tiffany wallet exterior.  I'll upload the interior soon.





EBMIC said:


> The inside!!



OH NO look what you have done!!I LOVE IT AND NEED IT IN MY LIFE!!! (maybe we can get a 2-for-1 deal. You know, like a discount therapy session for our T&co and Lv addiction!)Lol but seriously, that famous blue inside is an added bonus to the already soft leather and lux hardware on the outside!!! it's gorgeous


----------



## MissMee

EBMIC said:


> @ pinkcornbread!
> Here is a pix of my Tiffany wallet exterior.  I'll upload the interior soon.


Wow I didn't know Tiffany did wallets! What don't they do?! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

Feifeiny said:


> And this is the last of it! I don't wear these pieces at all and am debating if I should sell them or just keep them in storage


I guess it's good to sell them if you're sure you won't wear them again & use the money to purchase new pieces... xMMx


----------



## BlueLoula

My new addition !! My valentine gift  small but i love it ... Love the red  




I love it !! One side silver and the other red !!!


----------



## karo

^^^ It's gorgeous!


----------



## EBMIC

BlueLoula said:


> My new addition !! My valentine gift  small but i love it ... Love the red
> 
> View attachment 2065376
> 
> 
> I love it !! One side silver and the other red !!!




I love it!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> OH NO look what you have done!!I LOVE IT AND NEED IT IN MY LIFE!!! (maybe we can get a 2-for-1 deal. You know, like a discount therapy session for our T&co and Lv addiction!)Lol but seriously, that famous blue inside is an added bonus to the already soft leather and lux hardware on the outside!!! it's gorgeous



I agree, the blue is what sold me!!!
Now I want the small cosmetic case & pencil case.....oh boy!


----------



## EBMIC

MissMee said:


> Wow I didn't know Tiffany did wallets! What don't they do?! xMMx




Exactly!!!


----------



## MissMee

BlueLoula said:


> My new addition !! My valentine gift  small but i love it ... Love the red
> 
> View attachment 2065376
> 
> 
> I love it !! One side silver and the other red !!!


Awwwww! Lucky lucky girl!  xMMx


----------



## Maukalani




----------



## MissMee

Maukalani said:


> View attachment 2065424


Omg I love love LOVE your "love" bracelet! xMMx


----------



## Maukalani

MissMee said:


> Omg I love love LOVE your "love" bracelet! xMMx



Thanks MissMee!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Maukalani said:


> View attachment 2065424



love everything!!!  is it all tiffany?


----------



## outtacontrol

My husband surprised me with this today! It's completely unexpected as I only wear my wedding rings! It's dainty and small enough to wear everyday! It's perfect! (I am already contemplating more for a stack! His fault completely!!)

Yikes! Im sorry my picture is so huge??!! blah!


----------



## Maukalani

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> love everything!!!  is it all tiffany?



Yep . I love this little "love" bracelet!

I'm so embarrassed to say I already posted the other three (dbty sapphire, rose and yellow gold bead stretchies) months back...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Maukalani said:


> Yep . I love this little "love" bracelet!
> 
> I'm so embarrassed to say I already posted the other three (dbty sapphire, rose and yellow gold bead stretchies) months back...



i love them all!!


----------



## Maukalani

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i love them all!!



Thanks, Balenciaga!

Thanks for all the lovely compliments, ladies . Hope you all had a great vday!


----------



## BlueLoula

EBMIC said:
			
		

> I love it!






			
				MissMee said:
			
		

> Awwwww! Lucky lucky girl!  xMMx



Thx  i wish the have the assorted bracelet in red !! Love the red  now wondering how to layer !!!!


----------



## arnott

Just got this for Valentine's Day!


----------



## arnott

outtacontrol said:


> My husband surprised me with this today! It's completely unexpected as I only wear my wedding rings! It's dainty and small enough to wear everyday! It's perfect! (I am already contemplating more for a stack! His fault completely!!)
> 
> Yikes! Im sorry my picture is so huge??!! blah!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065830



Congrats!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Caz71

BlueLoula said:


> My new addition !! My valentine gift  small but i love it ... Love the red
> 
> View attachment 2065376
> 
> 
> I love it !! One side silver and the other red !!!



Very cute Blue!


----------



## motherOftwo

Hi everyone,
First time poster here.  I have gone through each page and I love every single Tiffany jewelry.

I just wanted to share what my DH got me for Valentine's day as I totally love it.  I will post some pictures of my other pieces, although I don't have many.

My DH got me the Elsa Peretti eternal circle in 18K rose gold and yellow gold with the 18k white gold mini beaded chain.  I have been told by the SA that both eternal circle pieces have been discontinued and my DH bought the last rose gold in Australia.  She also mentioned that I was lucky to get the yellow gold as there are only a few pieces left.

Here they are:


----------



## motherOftwo

arnott said:


> Just got this for Valentine's Day!
> 
> sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184321_10151273121891937_1293461452_n.jpg



I love those earrings.  I was contemplating on purchasing them.  Can you please post modelling pics?  Thank you.


----------



## MissMee

motherOftwo said:


> Hi everyone,
> First time poster here.  I have gone through each page and I love every single Tiffany jewelry.
> 
> I just wanted to share what my DH got me for Valentine's day as I totally love it.  I will post some pictures of my other pieces, although I don't have many.
> 
> My DH got me the Elsa Peretti eternal circle in 18K rose gold and yellow gold with the 18k white gold mini beaded chain.  I have been told by the SA that both eternal circle pieces have been discontinued and my DH bought the last rose gold in Australia.  She also mentioned that I was lucky to get the yellow gold as there are only a few pieces left.
> 
> Here they are:


I'm a recent convert to rose gold after wearing silver all my life. I can't get enough of rose gold - so so pretty! Stunning pieces you have there! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

arnott said:


> Just got this for Valentine's Day!
> 
> sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184321_10151273121891937_1293461452_n.jpg


Gorgeous! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

outtacontrol said:


> My husband surprised me with this today! It's completely unexpected as I only wear my wedding rings! It's dainty and small enough to wear everyday! It's perfect! (I am already contemplating more for a stack! His fault completely!!)
> 
> Yikes! Im sorry my picture is so huge??!! blah!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065830


Very pretty  xMMx


----------



## motherOftwo

MissMee said:


> I'm a recent convert to rose gold after wearing silver all my life. I can't get enough of rose gold - so so pretty! Stunning pieces you have there! xMMx



Thank you.  This is my first rose gold and I'm trying to decide whether to keep the white gold chain or change to yellow gold or rose gold.  I'm just scared the rose gold will blend too much with my skin.


----------



## MissMee

motherOftwo said:


> Thank you.  This is my first rose gold and I'm trying to decide whether to keep the white gold chain or change to yellow gold or rose gold.  I'm just scared the rose gold will blend too much with my skin.


The white gold certainly does stand out against your skin so I think the rose good would blend a little. xMMx


----------



## Feifeiny

arnott said:


> Just got this for Valentine's Day!



Super cute! I have been wanting to get these myself


----------



## outtacontrol

MissMee said:


> Very pretty  xMMx



Thank you!


----------



## lazeny

The Husband gave me these for Valentines Day.


----------



## laeticia

Just got these last week! Rubedo ring and another RG DBTY 







I actually tried on the platinum n yellow gold versions, but settled on RG since the diamond looks bigger with the bigger bazel. I actually tried on a .3 YG DBTY and it looked the sane size as the RG 0.17 DBTY on me!


----------



## arnott

motherOftwo said:


> I love those earrings.  I was contemplating on purchasing them.  Can you please post modelling pics?  Thank you.



Here you go:


----------



## arnott

MissMee said:


> Gorgeous! xMMx



Thanks!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> My new addition !! My valentine gift  small but i love it ... Love the red
> 
> I love it !! One side silver and the other red !!!



Omg blue!.....I got the exact same thing! Lol except mine is the blue enamel one! We really do share similar taste


----------



## @PinkCornbread

motherOftwo said:


> Hi everyone,
> First time poster here.  I have gone through each page and I love every single Tiffany jewelry.
> 
> I just wanted to share what my DH got me for Valentine's day as I totally love it.  I will post some pictures of my other pieces, although I don't have many.
> 
> My DH got me the Elsa Peretti eternal circle in 18K rose gold and yellow gold with the 18k white gold mini beaded chain.  I have been told by the SA that both eternal circle pieces have been discontinued and my DH bought the last rose gold in Australia.  She also mentioned that I was lucky to get the yellow gold as there are only a few pieces left.
> 
> Here they are:


This so gorgeous on you! 


laeticia said:


> Just got these last week! Rubedo ring and another RG DBTY
> 
> I actually tried on the platinum n yellow gold versions, but settled on RG since the diamond looks bigger with the bigger bazel. I actually tried on a .3 YG DBTY and it looked the sane size as the RG 0.17 DBTY on me!


OMG I LOVE IT....IT'S BEAUTIFUL. I have to get a Rubedo piece soon


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg blue!.....I got the exact same thing! Lol except mine is the blue enamel one! We really do share similar taste



Hahaaa its so cute !! Do u layer it ??


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> Hahaaa its so cute !! Do u layer it ??



It's on my bracelet right now.i will post a pic for you


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My YG bow studs from DH  for vday


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE




I got the blue lock heart




I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)


----------



## misstrine85

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE
> 
> I got the blue lock heart
> 
> I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)



I love the big, blue heart. Can you still buy that in stores?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

misstrine85 said:


> I love the big, blue heart. Can you still buy that in stores?



Yes they had it on display on both the bracelet and necklace It adds a nice calm but pretty splash of color


----------



## misstrine85

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Yes they had it on display on both the bracelet and necklace It adds a nice calm but pretty splash of color



Thank you, it's really lovely. Will look for it whenI get to my computer tomorrow


----------



## Maukalani

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My YG bow studs from DH  for vday



So pretty! I love yellow gold more and more nowadays and would love to expand my earring collection beyond the white metals I usually wear.


----------



## Maukalani

@PinkCornbread said:


> I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE
> 
> I got the blue lock heart
> 
> I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)



Lovely haul, PC . Love the cute pink shoes, too.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Maukalani said:


> So pretty! I love yellow gold more and more nowadays and would love to expand my earring collection beyond the white metals I usually wear.



these are literally my first all YG pair of earrings!  I usually wear WG/SS/Pt


----------



## Quinnies

This is the Tiffany's watch that my dad bought for me about 6 years ago as a birthday gift. I still love it so so much!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> Hahaaa its so cute !! Do u layer it ??








Blue here is how I have it now. I will layer it as necklaces and post it in your layered Tiffany thread


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Maukalani said:


> Lovely haul, PC . Love the cute pink shoes, too.



Lol thanks Maukalani! I plan on putting some serious running miles on them


----------



## motherOftwo

MissMee said:


> The white gold certainly does stand out against your skin so I think the rose good would blend a little. xMMx


Thanks. I think I will keep the white gold chain as it does stand out better.


----------



## motherOftwo

lazeny said:


> The Husband gave me these for Valentines Day.
> 
> View attachment 2066534


That's beautiful! Modelling pics pls?


----------



## motherOftwo

arnott said:


> Here you go:
> 
> sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/163322_10151273122191937_101083753_n.jpg


Thank you.  That looks perfect on you.  I think that will have to go on my wishlist.


----------



## motherOftwo

@PinkCornbread said:


> This so gorgeous on you!



Thank you so much! I will be wearing it daily.


----------



## motherOftwo

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My YG bow studs from DH  for vday


I love it! I can't decide whether to get the ss or gold.


----------



## motherOftwo

@PinkCornbread said:


> I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE
> 
> View attachment 2066846
> 
> 
> I got the blue lock heart
> 
> View attachment 2066847
> 
> 
> I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)


Oh wow! I love the blue heart and the running shoes. They almost look the same as my asics runners.


----------



## motherOftwo

laeticia said:


> View attachment 2066541
> 
> 
> I actually tried on the platinum n yellow gold versions, but settled on RG since the diamond looks bigger with the bigger bazel. I actually tried on a .3 YG DBTY and it looked the sane size as the RG 0.17 DBTY on me!



I love this look.  Can you please take a closer shot of the rose gold dbty?


----------



## Blueboxes

@PinkCornbread said:


> I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE
> 
> I got the blue lock heart
> 
> I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)



Wow, that's just Valentinsday ? Lucky lady , lol !!!
Looks like Christmas...
Love those sneakers


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blueboxes said:


> Wow, that's just Valentinsday ? Lucky lady , lol !!!
> Looks like Christmas...
> Love those sneakers



Aww thank you so much.... he did the same 3weeks ago for my marathon! It really was like I had 3 Christmas's back to back. I am So grateful for it all


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Blue here is how I have it now. I will layer it as necklaces and post it in your layered Tiffany thread



I love that  blue blue and blue !!
I didnt get anythg blue yet ... Still want the mini bead with rtt heart enamel  and the double heart necklace


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> Just got these last week! Rubedo ring and another RG DBTY
> 
> View attachment 2066543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066541
> 
> 
> I actually tried on the platinum n yellow gold versions, but settled on RG since the diamond looks bigger with the bigger bazel. I actually tried on a .3 YG DBTY and it looked the sane size as the RG 0.17 DBTY on me!



Very nice! What is the carat weight of your other dbty? Is the .17 one the shorter one?


----------



## BreadnGem

Quinnies said:


> This is the Tiffany's watch that my dad bought for me about 6 years ago as a birthday gift. I still love it so so much!



Oh, i really like this watch. So simple & classic!


----------



## BreadnGem

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My YG bow studs from DH  for vday



They look very pretty on you! Now you make me want a pair! I've been holding off getting a pair of these as I already have a pair of non-Tiffany wg & diamond bow earrings, but these are very very pretty! And they're quite a reasonable price too!


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice! What is the carat weight of your other dbty? Is the .17 one the shorter one?



Both are the RG 0.17 DBTY. Like I said I tried other sizes but because if the thicker RG bezel it still looks bigger compared to a .3 in yellow gold when worn.

The lengths are 15.5 n 16 inch. I'm thinking of getting the shorter necklace cut by another 0.5 inch since both chains tend to get tangled. Any idea if it will weaken the chain to get it altered again?


----------



## vannarene

I got my medium Filigree Heart for V-Day! He took me to get it this morning because one, he knew I'd want to go and look around at other things and two, because he probably would've gotten the wrong one! lol I would've been okay if he got the all diamond one 

I love, love, LOVE it! It's the perfect size/weight and I've already gotten a bunch of compliments!

He was willing to get me a "promise" ring from Tiffany too but I didn't like any of them :\ The Notes I love you ring had a really thick band as well as the 1837 ring. I need something thin/plain that I can wear at work and during my clinical rotations that won't catch on residents or clothing and such.

Anyway, I love this necklace!


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> I got my medium Filigree Heart for V-Day! He took me to get it this morning because one, he knew I'd want to go and look around at other things and two, because he probably would've gotten the wrong one! lol I would've been okay if he got the all diamond one
> 
> I love, love, LOVE it! It's the perfect size/weight and I've already gotten a bunch of compliments!
> 
> He was willing to get me a "promise" ring from Tiffany too but I didn't like any of them :\ The Notes I love you ring had a really thick band as well as the 1837 ring. I need something thin/plain that I can wear at work and during my clinical rotations that won't catch on residents or clothing and such.
> 
> Anyway, I love this necklace!


Omg yes it's delicious!  so sweet for Valentine's Day xMMx


----------



## Caz71

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My YG bow studs from DH  for vday



Love them and I think im going to get a third ear piercing so I can wear bigger pieces without covering my 2nd! Thanks for showing)


----------



## laeticia

motherOftwo said:


> I love this look.  Can you please take a closer shot of the rose gold dbty?



Both are RG 0.17, difference in length is 0.5 inch


----------



## motherOftwo

laeticia said:


> Both are RG 0.17, difference in length is 0.5 inch



I love how you've layered them. You've just inspired me to get a rose gold dbty. I'm hoping I'll be able to layer it with my eternal circles necklace. Thank you!


----------



## laeticia

motherOftwo said:


> I love how you've layered them. You've just inspired me to get a rose gold dbty. I'm hoping I'll be able to layer it with my eternal circles necklace. Thank you!



No problem glad to help! I finally pulled the trigger on a second DBTY after buying a few other Tiffany pieces to layer with and not being satisfied lol.


----------



## BreadnGem

vannarene said:


> I got my medium Filigree Heart for V-Day! He took me to get it this morning because one, he knew I'd want to go and look around at other things and two, because he probably would've gotten the wrong one! lol I would've been okay if he got the all diamond one
> 
> I love, love, LOVE it! It's the perfect size/weight and I've already gotten a bunch of compliments!
> 
> He was willing to get me a "promise" ring from Tiffany too but I didn't like any of them :\ The Notes I love you ring had a really thick band as well as the 1837 ring. I need something thin/plain that I can wear at work and during my clinical rotations that won't catch on residents or clothing and such.
> 
> Anyway, I love this necklace!



Congrats! What a great gift . It looks perfect on you


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> Both are RG 0.17, difference in length is 0.5 inch
> 
> View attachment 2067811



Thanks for the pics! I'll be getting a platinum one for my birthday in very soon (from DH) & I've been on the fence about gettting a rose gold one after that, but after seeing your pic, i think i shall seriously consider getting this later in the year . If it looks bigger than a 0.3 yellow gold, then i think the rose gold .17 is definitely worth it!


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for the pics! I'll be getting a platinum one for my birthday in very soon (from DH) & I've been on the fence about gettting a rose gold one after that, but after seeing your pic, i think i shall seriously consider getting this later in the year . If it looks bigger than a 0.3 yellow gold, then i think the rose gold .17 is definitely worth it!



The RG really is the way to go! In yellow gold and platinum the difference in size when worn doesn't justify the price difference! Of course if you look closely the 0.3 sparkles more cos its a better quality diamond and comes with a certificate! 

Thanks for the compliments ladies, was worried that it would look weird wearing two diamonds of the same size!


----------



## Gennve14

Just wanted to show off my newest additions  the tiffany soleste white diamond engagement ring and the soleste white diamond necklace I got for valentines day from my honey


----------



## Gennve14




----------



## @PinkCornbread

motherOftwo said:


> Oh wow! I love the blue heart and the running shoes. They almost look the same as my asics runners.


I am so sorry....don't know how I missed seeing this yesterday! But you are right...lol I have the Asics as well and their very similar and BRIGHT


BlueLoula said:


> I love that  blue blue and blue !!
> I didnt get anythg blue yet ... Still want the mini bead with rtt heart enamel  and the double heart necklace


Blue you know if you like it, I like it! Lol the double heart necklace is super cute!


----------



## stmary

Gennve14 said:


> Just wanted to show off my newest additions  the tiffany soleste white diamond engagement ring and the soleste white diamond necklace I got for valentines day from my honey



congrats! i love that its matching!! enjoy your soleste!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

vannarene said:


> I got my medium Filigree Heart for V-Day! He took me to get it this morning because one, he knew I'd want to go and look around at other things and two, because he probably would've gotten the wrong one! lol I would've been okay if he got the all diamond one
> 
> I love, love, LOVE it! It's the perfect size/weight and I've already gotten a bunch of compliments!
> 
> He was willing to get me a "promise" ring from Tiffany too but I didn't like any of them :\ The Notes I love you ring had a really thick band as well as the 1837 ring. I need something thin/plain that I can wear at work and during my clinical rotations that won't catch on residents or clothing and such.
> 
> Anyway, I love this necklace!



It's beautiful! Congrats on your new piece.


----------



## Gennve14

Thanks stmary! I'm new to this forum so sorry if I don't post things correctly or respond correctly  haha


----------



## stmary

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks stmary! I'm new to this forum so sorry if I don't post things correctly or respond correctly  haha



Welcome to the forum. We are all here to enable you!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I am so sorry....don't know how I missed seeing this yesterday! But you are right...lol I have the Asics as well and their very similar and BRIGHT
> 
> Blue you know if you like it, I like it! Lol the double heart necklace is super cute!



Haha yesss same taste !!
I offered the double heart pink to my sis its very cute !! I have the bead bracelet with rg rtt heart i thk i ll buy the double heart gold and ss to match but still no blue !!! 
I want somethg blue  
Btw how come u dont have the tiffany blue phone cover !!! Ahhhhh lolololol
Next i should receive my 2013 planner


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> I had a wonderful Valentine's Day. I didn't get much T&co but the piece I got I LOVE
> 
> View attachment 2066846
> 
> 
> I got the blue lock heart
> 
> View attachment 2066847
> 
> 
> I snuck in my other charm gift on this picture! (BlueLoula I may copy you and layer it on a necklace!)


O..M..G..  You got your LV charm, congrats & Tiffany heart, beautiful!!
DH got me the fleur de les key!!


----------



## MissMee

Gennve14 said:


> View attachment 2068215


Love love LOVE! And you're doing everything right so far...! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

laeticia said:


> Both are RG 0.17, difference in length is 0.5 inch
> 
> View attachment 2067811


Stunning! xMMx


----------



## cung

Gennve14 said:


> Just wanted to show off my newest additions  the tiffany soleste white diamond engagement ring and the soleste white diamond necklace I got for valentines day from my honey



Gorj! Could you post some modeling pics? Would you mind telling the specs of these beauties?


----------



## Gennve14

Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.


----------



## emchhardy

Wow, that ring and necklace - total showstoppers.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> Haha yesss same taste !!
> I offered the double heart pink to my sis its very cute !! I have the bead bracelet with rg rtt heart i thk i ll buy the double heart gold and ss to match but still no blue !!!
> I want somethg blue
> Btw how come u dont have the tiffany blue phone cover !!! Ahhhhh lolololol
> Next i should receive my 2013 planner


Blue you know I would have had the phone case a long time ago...except my Samsung doesn't fit but I do have a case with the T&Co blue & white ribbon! I love it and I can't wait to see the planner when u get it.


EBMIC said:


> O..M..G..  You got your LV charm, congrats & Tiffany heart, beautiful!!
> DH got me the fleur de les key!!


Oh how lucky are you! I had the hardest time deciding which key to get. It was between the large oval and that one! Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## BreadnGem

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.



Wow....stunning!


----------



## MissMee

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.


Wowzers!  xMMx


----------



## lovechildmonste

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.



YOUR NECKLACE AND RING IS PERFECTION. Nothing beats a Tiffany VELVET BOX!!!! BRAVO!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

This is beyond beautiful....just fabulous!


----------



## cung

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.



Stunning! Totally eye-catcher!


----------



## Gennve14

Thanks so much everyone! I actually have not told anyone but but my mom about the necklace to go with the ring. In the past I've received a lot of negative comments for the surprises my boy arranges for me ( he's the most romantic man I've ever met) so I'm so thrilled I can post here and not receive those kind of comments because as much as I love those tiffany's boxes there's a million reasons I love that boy and the material things are at the very bottom of that list!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

@PinkCornbread said:


> This is beyond beautiful....just fabulous!



Ugh I don't know why this didn't post correctly....this was originally meant for Gennve14!


----------



## Gennve14

Here is a better picture of both! The necklace is hard to capture when it's on.


----------



## etk123

Gennve14 said:
			
		

> Here is a better picture of both! The necklace is hard to capture when it's on.



Sooo beautiful!! Both are dream pieces, wear them in good health!


----------



## Gennve14

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Ugh I don't know why this didn't post correctly....this was originally meant for Gennve14!



Thanks!!!


----------



## karo

Gennve14 said:


> Thanks everyone!! Here are some pics of my ring and necklace on. I don't have the specs on the necklace yet but I know it's a D and I think it's a .40. The ring is a 1.06 carat G VVS2 excellent cut.



Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## principesse

Gennve14 said:


> Here is a better picture of both! The necklace is hard to capture when it's on.



These are so beautiful. Your man has great taste  , I love when my husband choose something very feminine. It's too bad about the negative comments, I'm guessing it's jealousy? Don't let them get to you, it can be hard to control the green-eyed monster sometimes.


----------



## love_addict919

Gennve14 said:


> Here is a better picture of both! The necklace is hard to capture when it's on.



Oh my gosh. You are one LUCKY girl! Those are absolutley stunning.


----------



## Myrkur

Oh my god congrats!! Loooove the ring so so much, it's my favorite Tiffany's E ring


----------



## Sterntalerli

Myrkur said:


> Oh my god congrats!! Loooove the ring so so much, it's my favorite Tiffany's E ring



Mine, Too


----------



## Laaurennnn

Does anyone have the Return to Tiffany Heart tag charm for a necklace in the small and medium please could you upload pictures of the size diffrence ? i'm wanting one for my birthday and i'm not sure which size to get


----------



## BreadnGem

Laaurennnn said:


> Does anyone have the Return to Tiffany Heart tag charm for a necklace in the small and medium please could you upload pictures of the size diffrence ? i'm wanting one for my birthday and i'm not sure which size to get



I have the small one. This is what it looks like when worn.


----------



## merekat703

My Valentine goodies!


----------



## emchhardy

merekat703 - I love that mini heart lock.  It's funny, I don't think the web site images do it justice.  It's so much prettier in "real life" pictures.  Congrats on your new pieces.


----------



## EBMIC

Gennve14 said:


> Here is a better picture of both! The necklace is hard to capture when it's on.


Wow, those pieces are beautiful!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> My Valentine goodies!



Is the heart lock a bracelet? Do u mind posting some modelling shots? Cos I'm considering getting this bracelet & would love to see how it looks like on the wrist. TIA!


----------



## MissMee

merekat703 said:


> My Valentine goodies!


Beautiful! So shiny & pretty! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

Laaurennnn said:


> Does anyone have the Return to Tiffany Heart tag charm for a necklace in the small and medium please could you upload pictures of the size diffrence ? i'm wanting one for my birthday and i'm not sure which size to get



I have both. The medium on the other side is the blue enamel. I love the size of the smaller one. its cute.


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> My Valentine goodies!



I have the notes one too but it has an extra loop for hanging. My bestie wants to get one. I told her to hurry up before any price increases!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I have the small one. This is what it looks like when worn.



WOW B&G the small looks like a medium on you. You tiny..


----------



## merekat703

Caz71 said:


> I have the notes one too but it has an extra loop for hanging. My bestie wants to get one. I told her to hurry up before any price increases!



Some are sold with the ring and some without. I hate price increases!


----------



## merekat703

BreadnGem said:


> Is the heart lock a bracelet? Do u mind posting some modelling shots? Cos I'm considering getting this bracelet & would love to see how it looks like on the wrist. TIA!



Yes it is a bracelet. I love it.


----------



## merekat703

emchhardy said:


> merekat703 - I love that mini heart lock.  It's funny, I don't think the web site images do it justice.  It's so much prettier in "real life" pictures.  Congrats on your new pieces.



I so agree, I never had interest in it until I saw one on osmeone else!


----------



## Laaurennnn

BreadnGem said:


> I have the small one. This is what it looks like when worn.


Thanks for posting the picture i think i will go with the small after seeing your picture


----------



## Laaurennnn

Caz71 said:


> I have both. The medium on the other side is the blue enamel. I love the size of the smaller one. its cute.


Thank you for replying i think i will go with the small


----------



## VelvetKandy

merekat703 said:


> My Valentine goodies!



Love these!  Nice Valentine goodies


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> Yes it is a bracelet. I love it.



Thanks for the pics. The heart lock bracelet looks very cute . I'm deciding between this and the open heart bracelet


----------



## merekat703

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for the pics. The heart lock bracelet looks very cute . I'm deciding between this and the open heart bracelet



I actually just got the open heart one today in the mail today!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:


> I actually just got the open heart one today in the mail today!



OH I LOVE THIS COMBO so pretty


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I think these OCD pictures of my packaging I keep stored under my bed qualify as part of my collection I'm not sure why I hold on to old catalogs,ribbons and bags. Surely I'm not alone!?!?


----------



## merekat703

@PinkCornbread said:


> I think these OCD pictures of my packaging I keep stored under my bed qualify as part of my collection I'm not sure why I hold on to old catalogs,ribbons and bags. Surely I'm not alone!?!?
> 
> View attachment 2076908



I wanna see your entire tiffany collection!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

merekat703 said:


> I wanna see your entire tiffany collection!



Okay I will get it together and take pictures this weekend


----------



## BreadnGem

merekat703 said:


> I actually just got the open heart one today in the mail today!



The open heart bracelet is sooo pretty! I'm more inclined towards this now. But I shall probably have to have it shortened.


----------



## atlcoach

@PinkCornbread said:


> I think these OCD pictures of my packaging I keep stored under my bed qualify as part of my collection I'm not sure why I hold on to old catalogs,ribbons and bags. Surely I'm not alone!?!?



OMG! I just LOL'd when I saw this. You are not alone! I just recently cleaned out my collection of boxes and ribbons.


----------



## merekat703

BreadnGem said:


> The open heart bracelet is sooo pretty! I'm more inclined towards this now. But I shall probably have to have it shortened.



Its longer for me too at 7.5" I have it clipped to the jump ring further in attached the Peretti bar so it makes it about a quarter of an inch shorter.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

@PinkCornbread said:


> I think these OCD pictures of my packaging I keep stored under my bed qualify as part of my collection I'm not sure why I hold on to old catalogs,ribbons and bags. Surely I'm not alone!?!?
> 
> View attachment 2076908



I keep all of my boxes & bags... and most of the catalogs I've received. (I've sometimes received duplicate copies, but I only keep one copy of the same catalog.) So you're not alone.


----------



## karo

Just got this from my hubby! So exited and happy that he decided to choose something all by himself


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> Just got this from my hubby! So exited and happy that he decided to choose something all by himself



This is _so_ adorable with the little key. Would love to see pics of it on.


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> This is so adorable with the little key. Would love to see pics of it on.



Thanks! It's really cute. I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them here


----------



## Caz71

karo said:


> Thanks! It's really cute. I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them here



Hey Karo my cousin has this one. If im mistaken her chain was really nice.


----------



## VelvetKandy

karo said:


> Just got this from my hubby! So exited and happy that he decided to choose something all by himself



Very Nice


----------



## karo

VelvetKandy said:


> Very Nice



Thanks dear


----------



## timayyyyy

Here's my new Tiffany Beads necklace in white dolomite that my DF got me earlier today, just because . What a sweet guy


----------



## BlueLoula

My new addition  

How u ladies clean tiffany leather goods ?? Any advice ??


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello ladies ,

I found this forum thanks to this thread and love all your Tiffany stuff!

Here is my small contribution:
- Paloma Picasso Love & Kisses ring SS
- Return to Tiffany heart tag SS
- Elsa Peretti Open Heart lariat SS
- Tiffany Keys heart key PT
- Elsa Peretti DBTY earrings PT


----------



## TiffanyluvR

Here's some of my fav pieces of Tiffany & Co. Heart clasping link bracelet with heart key charm blue enamel, mini bead notes "I love You" mini bead blue enamel bracelets and simple yet perfect  Tiffany notes "I love you" ring.


----------



## TiffanyluvR

Here's some more Tiffany & Co. 

SS 10mm bead earrings
SS Black Onyx bead earrings
Double mini heart blue enamel necklace


----------



## AndieAbroad

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello ladies ,
> 
> I found this forum thanks to this thread and love all your Tiffany stuff!
> 
> Here is my small contribution:
> - Paloma Picasso Love & Kisses ring SS
> - Return to Tiffany heart tag SS
> - Elsa Peretti Open Heart lariat SS
> - Tiffany Keys heart key PT
> - Elsa Peretti DBTY earrings PT



Wow, your key is TDF!


----------



## AndieAbroad

TiffanyluvR said:


> Here's some of my fav pieces of Tiffany & Co. Heart clasping link bracelet with heart key charm blue enamel, mini bead notes "I love You" mini bead blue enamel bracelets and simple yet perfect  Tiffany notes "I love you" ring.



Your collection is so romantic!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

AndieAbroad said:


> Wow, your key is TDF!



Thank you!


----------



## TiffanyluvR

AndieAbroad said:


> Your collection is so romantic!



Aww thank you &#10084; there's something just magical about Tiffany & Co. 
I love your Holly Golightly!! Favorite movie by far! 
"Of course, personally, I think It'd be tacky to wear diamonds before I'm forty" lol


----------



## aussie@heart

TiffanyluvR said:


> Here's some more Tiffany & Co.
> 
> SS 10mm bead earrings
> SS Black Onyx bead earrings
> Double mini heart blue enamel necklace


For the mini double heart pendant, do you find that the tiffany blue doesn't match your outfits? I really like this but I'm worried that since it has the Tiffany blue that it won't match, or it will contrast with outfits. I showed a pic of this to family to ask them what they thought and they said it looked cheap with the enamel. I was thinking of getting the all sterling silver one with no blue enamel but it only comes on a 16" inch chain and I really wanted an 18". I'm so conflicted lol


----------



## AndieAbroad

Sorry for the cross-post, but I think I actually saw the image in this thread! So...

Does anyone have the flat bar chain? http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/It...+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I seem to remember a photo of someone wearing a charm on this chain, but couldn't track it down. I was wondering if it's extra delicate or anyone noticed the bars bending, etc. I think I'm going to buy the airplane charm this week, and I'm wondering which chain to hang it on. 

I don't particularly want to buy one of those plain ones, as so many of the necklaces that aren't fixed on (like the open heart, for instance) come on the same one, and I don't want to double up later in the year...I already have an oval link one, and I don't really like the look of the ball chains. Any recommendations for or against the flat bar chain? Or any others?


----------



## TiffanyluvR

aussie@heart said:


> For the mini double heart pendant, do you find that the tiffany blue doesn't match your outfits? I really like this but I'm worried that since it has the Tiffany blue that it won't match, or it will contrast with outfits. I showed a pic of this to family to ask them what they thought and they said it looked cheap with the enamel. I was thinking of getting the all sterling silver one with no blue enamel but it only comes on a 16" inch chain and I really wanted an 18". I'm so conflicted lol



My necklace is a 16inch, I guess it depends on what you wear. I wear tons of black clothing and white. I personally luv the blue enamel I find it has some youth and playfulness to it. You can't go wrong with anything Tiffany! To me I can get any silver jewelry by any designer jewelry store but the Tiffany blue you can't mistake it's Tiffany & Co. With out being all in your face logo, monogram everywhere. It's just a little bit of Tiffany perfect size not overwhelming. I say go for it! I don't regret mine it looks great everyday with a great blazer t-shirt and jeans or dressed up with a chiffon top high waisted skirt!! &#128521;


----------



## peachiesncream

Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)


----------



## TiffanyluvR

peachiesncream said:


> Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)



I luv the horseshoe necklace!! Very nice collection!


----------



## MissMee

peachiesncream said:


> Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)


Beautiful collection  xMMx


----------



## BreadnGem

peachiesncream said:


> Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)



You have a lovely collection! 

Is the horseshoe the Metro one? Can you post a modelling shot? I really like the Metro one in rose gold but i'm afraid it'll look too small when worn. Do you think this size noticeable enough?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

BreadnGem said:


> You have a lovely collection!
> 
> Is the horseshoe the Metro one? Can you post a modelling shot? I really like the Metro one in rose gold but i'm afraid it'll look too small when worn. Do you think this size noticeable enough?


while u r waiting on the metro modeling photo.. i tried it on in RG and WG and both r sooo lovely!!! they r very noticeable, dont worry, but very dainty. i also tried the platinum version of the horseshoe at the time and there is a big diff for sure between the metro one and platinum full size horseshoe. i actually ended up getting platinum one off ebay and waiting for authentication before i can declare it real thou i am pretty sure it is and the seller assured me it was bought directly from tiffany and offered money back. i'll post photos when its authenticated, but i was very keen on metro as i think u can layer it easier, mine is a statement peace and i would probably not put anything next to it.  also metro is soo better priced! but i saw this one at a good price too and just ended up buying it.  i might get metro one day too as i luv it!


----------



## karo

peachiesncream said:


> Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)



Stunning collection! Love the bean - would love to see more pics!


----------



## BreadnGem

zeusthegreatest said:


> while u r waiting on the metro modeling photo.. i tried it on in RG and WG and both r sooo lovely!!! they r very noticeable, dont worry, but very dainty. i also tried the platinum version of the horseshoe at the time and there is a big diff for sure between the metro one and platinum full size horseshoe. i actually ended up getting platinum one off ebay and waiting for authentication before i can declare it real thou i am pretty sure it is and the seller assured me it was bought directly from tiffany and offered money back. i'll post photos when its authenticated, but i was very keen on metro as i think u can layer it easier, mine is a statement peace and i would probably not put anything next to it.  also metro is soo better priced! but i saw this one at a good price too and just ended up buying it.  i might get metro one day too as i luv it!



Thanks for your reply! I'm sure your platinum necklace looks lovely! Yes, i also saw both the platinum and metro versions at the store (did not try them on cos i don't want to tempt myself too much ) and it's true that the size diff is quite significant. But the metro ones are much more affordable and it comes in rg, which i love .


----------



## merekat703

Some new pieces for my collection!


----------



## renzkatz

peachiesncream said:


> Minus the diamond heart I'm wearing now. They're all platinum with diamonds ( except the horseshoe which is white gold and tiny little diamonds. It's so small and cute)




They are all beautiful! You are one lucky girl! 

Here's my first T&Co platinum "grace" key. It really sparkles!


----------



## NurseAnn

renzkatz said:


> They are all beautiful! You are one lucky girl!
> 
> Here's my first T&Co platinum "grace" key. It really sparkles!



This is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## renzkatz

NurseAnn said:


> This is soooo gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## peachiesncream

BreadnGem said:


> You have a lovely collection!
> 
> Is the horseshoe the Metro one? Can you post a modelling shot? I really like the Metro one in rose gold but i'm afraid it'll look too small when worn. Do you think this size noticeable enough?



It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.


----------



## Caz71

peachiesncream said:


> It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.



Wow looks lovely on you!


----------



## stmary

peachiesncream said:


> It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.



Oh i love this. Dainty but still noticable.


----------



## MissMee

peachiesncream said:


> It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.


So cute & such a classic, timeless design! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

renzkatz said:


> They are all beautiful! You are one lucky girl!
> 
> Here's my first T&Co platinum "grace" key. It really sparkles!
> 
> View attachment 2088846


! xMMx


----------



## BreadnGem

peachiesncream said:


> It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.



How pretty! Looks great on you


----------



## Nutcracker

New goodies from Tiffany.... We celebrated our anniversary with two beautiful timepieces (see here: http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...our-watch-es-here-231532-20.html#post24126722)... it was no surprise, we decided it many weeks ago. BUT after we purchased the watches DH took me to the Tiffany store and let me choose something.... It was amazing, I didn't expected for it and I am so happy! 

(The OH pendant is size medium.)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Caz71

peachiesncream said:


> It's very dainty and small which I really like! I had the chain lengthen as well.



I have to add I saw this on a girl today. I really like it. My DH rolled his eyes when I mentioned


----------



## karo

Nutcracker said:


> New goodies from Tiffany.... We celebrated our anniversary with two beautiful timepieces (see here: http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...our-watch-es-here-231532-20.html#post24126722)... it was no surprise, we decided it many weeks ago. BUT after we purchased the watches DH took me to the Tiffany store and let me choose something.... It was amazing, I didn't expected for it and I am so happy!
> 
> (The OH pendant is size medium.)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations! How sweet of your DH! Love your necklace and your and your DH's watches too!!! Happy anniversary!


----------



## peachiesncream

Long shot, but which part of Australia are u located? I'm also in Australia.


----------



## stmary

Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..


----------



## Myrkur

stmary said:


> Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..



I assume they clean everything before putting it back on display. Otherwise you can maybe sell it on eBay or something?


----------



## NurseAnn

stmary said:


> Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..



They'll let you return them with no issues.  I've returned earrings in the past.  I bet they clean them.


----------



## emchhardy

stmary - Yes, I think you should have no problem on the return.  They give you 30 days from purchase.


----------



## starrynite_87

My first and only Tiffany's piece...pearl earrings with sterling silver I got as a Christmas gift from my bf back in 2010


----------



## stmary

Thank you girls. Will try and probably exchange for something else.


----------



## Junkenpo

starrynite_87 said:


> My first and only Tiffany's piece...pearl earrings with sterling silver I got as a Christmas gift from my bf back in 2010



Love pearl earrings!  They are so classy at any age and go with all styles.


----------



## peachiesncream

Caz71 said:


> I have to add I saw this on a girl today. I really like it. My DH rolled his eyes when I mentioned




Long shot, but which part of Australia are u located? I'm also in Australia.


----------



## peachiesncream

opps


----------



## renzkatz

stmary said:


> Oh i love this. Dainty but still noticable.


Hey my dad went to St. Mary's HS!  I doubt it's the same school though; his was in Williamsport, PA.


----------



## stmary

renzkatz said:


> Hey my dad went to St. Mary's HS!  I doubt it's the same school though; his was in Williamsport, PA.



Haha.. Unfortunately it isn't the same one. That would be cool though


----------



## Caz71

peachiesncream said:


> Long shot, but which part of Australia are u located? I'm also in Australia.



Melbourne. Where u.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..



I love these....so pretty


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> I love these....so pretty



Hi designerpurchaser,
     It is indeed pretty but I looks add on me, such a shame.


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> Hi designerpurchaser,
> It is indeed pretty but I looks add on me, such a shame.



 These are on my ever expanding shopping list....I really ought to stay out of this forum and go back to Mulberry where I usually am


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..



Oh nooo. !!!Maybe a Tpf gal can buy off u?? Id luv a pair...are u able to model. Thanks!!


----------



## stmary

Designpurchaser said:


> These are on my ever expanding shopping list....I really ought to stay out of this forum and go back to Mulberry where I usually am



oh no! STAY!! the more the merrier!


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Oh nooo. !!!Maybe a Tpf gal can buy off u?? Id luv a pair...are u able to model. Thanks!!



Hi caz,
   I tried to upload the photo from my iphone but my purseforum app is having trouble at the moment. Will try to post ok. i look at the pic and i think its my ear that makes it look odd.


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Hi caz,
> I tried to upload the photo from my iphone but my purseforum app is having trouble at the moment. Will try to post ok. i look at the pic and i think its my ear that makes it look odd.



Ok cool. yeah would luv to see.


----------



## Caz71

my mini hearts/gold pendant and small RTT heart layer..


----------



## Designpurchaser

stmary said:


> oh no! STAY!! the more the merrier!


----------



## tezzasmif

Hi
Can anyone advise me which size bracelet I should buy? (mother's day present).
I want to get my mum either the Tiffany 1837 circle bracelet or the Return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet. Her wrist is 6" (just). Would size small 6" be too much of a squeeze? Thinking that the medium at 6.5" could be too loose?
Would really appreciate your replies!


----------



## AndieAbroad

tezzasmif said:


> Hi
> Can anyone advise me which size bracelet I should buy? (mother's day present).
> I want to get my mum either the Tiffany 1837 circle bracelet or the Return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet. Her wrist is 6" (just). Would size small 6" be too much of a squeeze? Thinking that the medium at 6.5" could be too loose?
> Would really appreciate your replies!



I think that the medium sounds correct. I don't know anyone who has the 1837 circle bracelet, and I've never tried one on in store. But I can say that the chunky chains like those on the RTT tag bracelets take up a lot more room than you would think. I have the same issue with the bead bracelet. Even though they're 6.5" laying flat, they stand out from your wrist quite a bit. I don't think she'd be able to clasp the 6" on the RTT tag. I assume the 1837 circle bracelet would also be more comfortable with a bit more wiggle room. She could always have it lengthened/shortened by .25" to stop it flipping or give a bit of breathing space.


----------



## NurseAnn

AndieAbroad said:


> I think that the medium sounds correct. I don't know anyone who has the 1837 circle bracelet, and I've never tried one on in store. But I can say that the chunky chains like those on the RTT tag bracelets take up a lot more room than you would think. I have the same issue with the bead bracelet. Even though they're 6.5" laying flat, they stand out from your wrist quite a bit. I don't think she'd be able to clasp the 6" on the RTT tag. I assume the 1837 circle bracelet would also be more comfortable with a bit more wiggle room. She could always have it lengthened/shortened by .25" to stop it flipping or give a bit of breathing space.



I agree with this.  The larger links make the bracelet seem shorter than it is.


----------



## Blossy

Agree with Andie. If anything the 6.5" may be a tad small.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Blossy said:


> Agree with Andie. If anything the 6.5" may be a tad small.



Yes...for reference, my wrist is a bit under 6.5", and I always take the large size in Tiffany bracelets.


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Ok cool. yeah would luv to see.



ok as promised here is the modelling pic. I changed it to Tiffany notes disc bracelet and am happy now.
oh and while I was there I asked the SA when is the price increase in UK, she said it's going to be on the 10th March.


----------



## Blossy

Ahh ok, so the Aussie price increase is probably on its way next week. Dang!


----------



## tezzasmif

Marvellous, thanks AndieAbroad, NurseAnn & Blossy, I appreciate your posts


----------



## carteraf

I am disappointed.  I wanted the Tiffany ammonite bead earrings, and they are just not my style.  In case any of you were curious, this is what they look like.


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> ok as promised here is the modelling pic. I changed it to Tiffany notes disc bracelet and am happy now.
> oh and while I was there I asked the SA when is the price increase in UK, she said it's going to be on the 10th March.



They still look cute on your ear.. but if u not happy.. the bracelet is cute too


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> I am disappointed.  I wanted the Tiffany ammonite bead earrings, and they are just not my style.  In case any of you were curious, this is what they look like.



cant see pic. Is it the blue ones? I like them.


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> They still look cute on your ear.. but if u not happy.. the bracelet is cute too


 
Thank you caz.


----------



## monella

stmary said:


> Just got this today but am not loving it as much as I thought I would. Wore it for a couple of hours and it just not me. Should i return it? Im afraid they wont accept return for earrings due to hygiene etc..


I did the same. I purchased these earrings as well as the medium bow necklace, which I love - so much so that I am buying it in gold as well.... However, the earrings weren't really me, either.  I was able to to return them at my local Tiffany in CA.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

I also had the idea of buying any of the Tiffany's bead earrings but I'm afraid they're just not for me 
And besides I failed to find any hanging earrings from Tiffany that I'd love to go for... maybe it's just the website. Does anyone have any cute ones?


----------



## Hermion

Dear Ladies, can you help me?

I need to know (better - see) the difference between round medium link bracelet and round large link bracelet, or, at least, to see the round larle link bracelet on hand...

Can't choose...   And I need it to fit to this charm

The charm:

http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...r+101323338+101675129-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

The bracelet with Large links:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+35-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

The bracelet with medium links:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+40-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hermion said:


> Dear Ladies, can you help me?
> 
> I need to know (better - see) the difference between round medium link bracelet and round large link bracelet, or, at least, to see the round larle link bracelet on hand...
> 
> Can't choose...   And I need it to fit to this charm
> 
> The charm:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...r+101323338+101675129-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> The bracelet with Large links:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+35-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> The bracelet with medium links:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+40-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


I guess the only way to be sure about the size is to try it on? It just may feel wrong..


----------



## AndieAbroad

Bunny_in_Love said:


> I also had the idea of buying any of the Tiffany's bead earrings but I'm afraid they're just not for me
> And besides I failed to find any hanging earrings from Tiffany that I'd love to go for... maybe it's just the website. Does anyone have any cute ones?



The twist knot earrings are next on my list


----------



## Hermion

Bunny_in_Love said:


> I guess the only way to be sure about the size is to try it on? It just may feel wrong..




True. Excuse me, I forgot to say, that in my country we have very few bracelets in Tiffany shop, so I gonna buy it in e-shop, and have no chances to try. If I did, I wouldn't have got any questions.

So, I need the advice urgently. Will make the order on Sunday.


----------



## Blossy

AndieAbroad said:


> The twist knot earrings are next on my list



Oooh, which metal?


----------



## AndieAbroad

Blossy said:


> Oooh, which metal?



Silver! I look terrible in gold but I love Tiffany silver - which makes this addition a whole lot cheaper . Anyway in the UK they're only available in silver...decision made!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

AndieAbroad said:


> The twist knot earrings are next on my list



They are lovely! I saw them on a Tiffany consultant in Munich and they looked really nice.
But I already have a variety of studs and only one pair of hanging earrings which are not for everyday wear. So I'd like something else but what I'd be able to wear for work etc...


----------



## Blossy

Can't wait to see them Andie!

I'm excited bc I got a tracking email today - I've spent my savings on a wish list item, and it was out if stock. They told me it wasn't due in until April, but I guess their shipment came early.

A blue box reveal from me next week...


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hermion said:


> True. Excuse me, I forgot to say, that in my country we have very few bracelets in Tiffany shop, so I gonna buy it in e-shop, and have no chances to try. If I did, I wouldn't have got any questions.
> 
> So, I need the advice urgently. Will make the order on Sunday.


I would advise you to measure your wrist and write to Tiffany support for help with the size. Normally it doesn't take them more than 1-2 days to reply. At least you can try. Good luck!


----------



## MissMee

Blossy said:


> Can't wait to see them Andie!
> 
> I'm excited bc I got a tracking email today - I've spent my savings on a wish list item, and it was out if stock. They told me it wasn't due in until April, but I guess their shipment came early.
> 
> A blue box reveal from me next week...


Yayayayayayay! Waiting for your reveal with anticipation! xMMx


----------



## Blossy

Lol it's nothing massive, my budget was only $500 but I'm excited


----------



## AndieAbroad

Bunny_in_Love said:


> They are lovely! I saw them on a Tiffany consultant in Munich and they looked really nice.
> But I already have a variety of studs and only one pair of hanging earrings which are not for everyday wear. So I'd like something else but what I'd be able to wear for work etc...



Oh, right, sorry! 

My favourite would be the Zellige earrings: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+12-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
Venezia Luce are also so nice: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+12-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
Or even Venezia Goldoni: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

For more simple...
Teardrop: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+8-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
Garden drop: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+7-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Blossy

I really like the Zellige earrings


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

AndieAbroad said:


> Oh, right, sorry!
> 
> My favourite would be the Zellige earrings: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+12-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> Venezia Luce are also so nice: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+12-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> Or even Venezia Goldoni: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+13-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> For more simple...
> Teardrop: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+8-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> Garden drop: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+7-c+287464-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Teardrop are really nice  but I never saw them in any store


----------



## AndieAbroad

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Teardrop are really nice  but I never saw them in any store



Yes, I think it's an older line. They're not too expensive, maybe you could order a pair, try them for a day or two, and return them if you don't like them?


----------



## karo

My DBTY and my new heart tag I got from hubby - sorry I don't know how to turn this pic...


----------



## Caz71

karo said:


> My DBTY and my new heart tag I got from hubby - sorry I don't know how to turn this pic...



Looks great together! I really want a dbty NOW!


----------



## karo

Caz71 said:


> Looks great together! I really want a dbty NOW!



Thanks Caz71! DBTY is my absolutely fave, I've been wearing it all the time for a few years now and it goes with everything.


----------



## Blossy

Oohh, I can post here!
Two pieces now, so the tiniest of collections.

Tiffany SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany SS Toggle Necklace


----------



## Blossy

Far out, every time I post an image it's massive 

Sorry.


----------



## MissMee

Blossy said:


> Far out, every time I post an image it's massive
> 
> Sorry.


Pretty! xMMx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carteraf

Hermion said:


> Dear Ladies, can you help me?
> 
> I need to know (better - see) the difference between round medium link bracelet and round large link bracelet, or, at least, to see the round larle link bracelet on hand...
> 
> Can't choose...   And I need it to fit to this charm
> 
> The charm:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...r+101323338+101675129-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> The bracelet with Large links:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+35-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> The bracelet with medium links:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-p+40-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


Hermion, I have the medium link bracelet, and i have this charm, but I actually where it on a necklace.  I honestly would prefer the larger link bracelet.  I wish I had gotten that one now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diane278

I am usually over on the BV purse forum, but when it comes to jewelry, I'm definitely "all Elsa...all the time". I used an iPad for this photo so it may not look too good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wintersong

just picked up the mini bow bracelet this morning, before the price increase tomorrow!







_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aussie@heart

Is the price increase worldwide or only in select countries?


----------



## globsey

I am in Sydney and I was told by the SA the price increase is today. So I have bought DBTY 0.22 YG necklace and mini heart lock necklace silver yesterday! YAY! Now I am thinking maybe I should have also bought the mini bow bracelet....


----------



## stmary

Ok I realised that DBTY has increased. However some ss and gold still stay the same. Its the one with diamonds that mostly affected.


----------



## Junkenpo

diane278 said:


> I am usually over on the BV purse forum, but when it comes to jewelry, I'm definitely "all Elsa...all the time". I used an iPad for this photo so it may not look too good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I love all those pieces! Can you tell us more about them?  And the bag that is displaying... I love that size! What purchase came with that size pouch?


----------



## merekat703

Just got this off of ebay, wasn't sure how I would like it and I LOVE it!


----------



## diane278

Junkenpo said:


> I love all those pieces! Can you tell us more about them?  And the bag that is displaying... I love that size! What purchase came with that size pouch?


The square piece at the top is a credit card case pendant. When I finally decided that I wanted to purchase one, they were no longer available in the online catalog so I contacted Tiffany to inquire about it. I was told that there was only one remaining piece in the company's inventory and that their computer indicated it was in the Atlanta store. However, no one in that store could find it. Then one day I walked into the Palo Alto store and there is was in the display case! Talk about lucky! 

The long tubular piece to the the right is a pen. I often wear the pen and the credit card case together. The rest of the pieces are all still available online. 

The dust bag came with a Tiffany Handbag that I have since given to a friend, as I wasn't using it.  I have recently been considering the Tiffany hobo bag but I feel like I would be "cheating" on my Bottega Veneta collection, so I will probably purchase more Elsa pieces. I haven't purchased any in quite some time, so I guess I'm due.


----------



## diane278

AndieAbroad said:


> Yes, I think it's an older line. They're not too expensive, maybe you could order a pair, try them for a day or two, and return them if you don't like them?


I have a pair of the teardrop earrings. I love the way they look but I had to get used to putting them on. You have to put them through at a particular angle. The SA told me that I wasn't the only person to struggle in the beginning. Once in, they are beautiful.


----------



## LVoeletters

wintersong said:


> just picked up the mini bow bracelet this morning, before the price increase tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love your stack! Is it possible if you could post a pic of your sweet vca and the now bead bracelet?


----------



## katha810

I would like to buy my first Tiffany piece and it should be a RTT heart necklace but I'm not sure about the size... Would a small heart be too small for a 30 inch necklace? Does someone have the small and the medium one for a comparison?


----------



## Caz71

katha810 said:


> I would like to buy my first Tiffany piece and it should be a RTT heart necklace but I'm not sure about the size... Would a small heart be too small for a 30 inch necklace? Does someone have the small and the medium one for a comparison?



Hi Katha.I have both. The medium has the blue enamel on the back
 Looks great on a longer chain!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.











I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...


----------



## karo

faintlymacabre said:


> Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...



Love this one! It looks stunning - it's so simple and modern!


----------



## etk123

faintlymacabre said:


> Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...


----------



## wintersong

LVoeletters said:


> Love your stack! Is it possible if you could post a pic of your sweet vca and the now bead bracelet?



Thank you, I love all of your pieces, too!!! And I'm sorry, I don't own the sweet (as of yet ahh) . My avatar isn't my jewelry, unfortunately, as much as I wish it was hahaha.


----------



## MissMee

faintlymacabre said:


> Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...


Wow, it's beautiful  xMMx


----------



## Necromancer

I bought my first Tiffany item last week. I will eventually buy a few more of these bracelets, I think they'll look good stacked together.


----------



## vannarene

Necromancer said:


> I bought my first Tiffany item last week. I will eventually buy a few more of these bracelets, I think they'll look good stacked together.


Cute! I have yet to buy myself a Tiffany piece. I've always had boyfriends get me them :giggles: I would love a small bead bracelet but they don't make them big enough. I wear about 8-8.5"  I'll be getting myself something very soon though!! Grats on your first piece!


----------



## Necromancer

vannarene said:


> Cute! I have yet to buy myself a Tiffany piece. I've always had boyfriends get me them :giggles: I would love a small bead bracelet but they don't make them big enough. I wear about 8-8.5"  I'll be getting myself something very soon though!! Grats on your first piece!



Thank you.
Well, hubby paid for it (he pays for everything, as I don't work). He was working and I went shopping. :greengrin:


----------



## U618327

vannarene,
Tiffany can size the bead bracelet if you want it bigger.  Some of the bead bracelets come in medium and large sizes and the large should fit you because that is the size I wear.  But, they can size any bracelet that you want.


----------



## vannarene

U618327 said:


> vannarene,
> Tiffany can size the bead bracelet if you want it bigger.  Some of the bead bracelets come in medium and large sizes and the large should fit you because that is the size I wear.  But, they can size any bracelet that you want.


Someone else recently told me this. When I went in with my BF last month and tried a few bracelets which didn't fit whilst the SA just looked at me apologetically and shrugged her shoulders. I was willing to buy one and she never mentioned anything about being able to have it resized. I didn't ask just because I was getting embarrassed and uncomfortable


----------



## U618327

vannarene,
The SA probably did not know what she was doing but don't let that stop you from purchasing your tiffany bracelet.  They can size any bracelet you want.  I always get mine in a 8.5 size but I can wear a 8.  Sometimes you may have to pay for it to be a size bigger but it just depends on what kind of bracelet you are having sized.  Good Luck!  I cannot wait to see your new bracelet....


----------



## LVoeletters

Got a blue package on its way to moi!!


----------



## MissMee

LVoeletters said:


> Got a blue package on its way to moi!!


What what what?!!!!!! xMMx


----------



## etk123

So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!


----------



## bex285

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



WOW, amazing


----------



## etk123

bex285 said:


> WOW, amazing



Thank you


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



Beautiful eternity band but I'm drawling over your E Ring its TDF


----------



## MissNataliie

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



Gorgeous! Looks amazing with your e ring, which itself is incredible. Congrats!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



 :faint 

gorgeous! i looks like the ad!


----------



## etk123

designerdiva40 said:


> Beautiful eternity band but I'm drawling over your E Ring its TDF





MissNataliie said:


> Gorgeous! Looks amazing with your e ring, which itself is incredible. Congrats!!


Thanks so much ladies, you are so sweet!


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> :faint
> 
> gorgeous! i looks like the ad!



Thank you! I have to go find the ad again!....


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> thanks so much ladies, you are so sweet!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have to go find the ad again!....


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


>



Oh you're the best! Now I can stare all night... I think I need a bit more weight to catch up to hers, and of course a Tiffany solitaire, but close enough for now lol!!


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!


 
It's really lovely!


----------



## grace04

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



Both rings are absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on your new band!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!


Congratulations! Stunning! Love how it looks with your e-ring.


----------



## bbvt

Here is my small T&CO collection 

I am missing a pic of the mini bead mini heart bracelet because it's getting resized.







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## aussie@heart

bbvt said:


> Here is my small T&CO collection
> 
> I am missing a pic of the mini bead mini heart bracelet because it's getting resized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Can you please do a modeling pic of your return to Tiffany heart tag pendant? I love it, but I don't want it to be too big or too small. Is it size small? Thanks


----------



## bbvt

aussie@heart said:


> Can you please do a modeling pic of your return to Tiffany heart tag pendant? I love it, but I don't want it to be too big or too small. Is it size small? Thanks



It is the small SS RTT heart tag and I can definitely post a modshot when I get home. I think its the perfect size because it's not big and in your face but big enough that you can see what it is.


----------



## bucha

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



Oh my God, your rings are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bbvt

aussie@heart said:


> Can you please do a modeling pic of your return to Tiffany heart tag pendant? I love it, but I don't want it to be too big or too small. Is it size small? Thanks



Here are some modelling pics. Hope they give you an idea of how it looks. I'm wearing it from a chain not from Tiffany's.


----------



## aussie@heart

bbvt said:


> Here are some modelling pics. Hope they give you an idea of how it looks. I'm wearing it from a chain not from Tiffany's.


Thank you so much for the pics! That is literally the perfect size, now I love it even more and it looks like it goes with just about any outfit!


----------



## bbvt

aussie@heart said:


> Thank you so much for the pics! That is literally the perfect size, now I love it even more and it looks like it goes with just about any outfit!



It was no problem, glad I could help! I agree it is a great size and I've worn it with everything since it is SS it's very easy to pair with clothing. Definitely post a pic when you get one!


----------



## etk123

BreadnGem said:


> It's really lovely!





grace04 said:


> Both rings are absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on your new band!





karo said:


> Congratulations! Stunning! Love how it looks with your e-ring.





bucha said:


> Oh my God, your rings are absolutely beautiful!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!


OMG 6? Please post group pics. And as always LOVE YOUR RING! ::swoons::


----------



## aussie@heart

bbvt said:


> It was no problem, glad I could help! I agree it is a great size and I've worn it with everything since it is SS it's very easy to pair with clothing. Definitely post a pic when you get one!


It might be a few months before I get it, because it's going to be a reward for accomplishing a goal of mine, it's like a little motivation for myself


----------



## NY Village Girl

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!



lol, you are too funny.  Looks Gorgeous with your solitaire!!! Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## NY Village Girl

karo said:


> My DBTY and my new heart tag I got from hubby - sorry I don't know how to turn this pic...



Looks gorgeous with your DBTY.  If you don't mind my asking, just for reference, what size is your DBTY? It looks great on you.


----------



## karo

NY Village Girl said:


> Looks gorgeous with your DBTY.  If you don't mind my asking, just for reference, what size is your DBTY? It looks great on you.


Thank you so much *NY Village Girl*! To be honest, I don't remember what size is it - I bought it 3 years ago - but it's quite small.


----------



## MissNataliie

faintlymacabre said:


> Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...



I absolutely love your ring! I'm looking for some RG pieces to wear with my new RG mini heart lock necklace and this seems perfect.


----------



## etk123

NY Village Girl said:


> lol, you are too funny.  Looks Gorgeous with your solitaire!!! Congrats on the new purchase!


Thank you sweetie!


LVoeletters said:


> OMG 6? Please post group pics. And as always LOVE YOUR RING! ::swoons::


Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!


Aww man seeing how classic and feminine the love ring looks with your other rings makes me
Want it now!!! Uh oh.... You and einseine are bad for my wallet!!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Aww man seeing how classic and feminine the love ring looks with your other rings makes me
> Want it now!!! Uh oh.... You and einseine are bad for my wallet!!



It is _very_ wearable, a good investment....


----------



## wantitneedit

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!



etk123 - the middle pic that has your e-ring and the other stackable ones, can you please tell me the style of the two rings on the next row? they look identical. and btw, fabulous collection!


----------



## etk123

wantitneedit said:


> etk123 - the middle pic that has your e-ring and the other stackable ones, can you please tell me the style of the two rings on the next row? they look identical. and btw, fabulous collection!



Sure, they are identical. Each ring is .55ct prong set, size 5.25. About 1.6/1.7mm. They are so easy to wear, I have at least one of them on everyday. I got them from my local jeweler. Hope this helps!


----------



## wantitneedit

thankyou - i thought they were the Tiffany Metro rings.  They are gorgeous and you wear them well.  You have a truly stunning collection.


----------



## etk123

wantitneedit said:


> thankyou - i thought they were the Tiffany Metro rings.  They are gorgeous and you wear them well.  You have a truly stunning collection.



Aww thanks. In comparison to the Metro, the Metro is a little be skinnier and not as tall as these.


----------



## Junkenpo

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!



I ***LOVE*** that stack!  All those rings look amazing together.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'm sure your platinum necklace looks lovely! Yes, i also saw both the platinum and metro versions at the store (did not try them on cos i don't want to tempt myself too much ) and it's true that the size diff is quite significant. But the metro ones are much more affordable and it comes in rg, which i love .



well today i received my preloved white gold metro horseshoe, its very cute! i did try both at tiffany, the white gold and the platinum version, luved both, but was not prepared to pay retail for either, especially at tiffany AU prices... and now i have both!  very happy. both are very suitable for an everyday's necklace.. but 2 diff necklaces really. would not layer the platinum one and wear it on its own only while the metro one is very lay-able! some photos for you to see the size diff. excuse my red skin! even tiffany gives me the red spots!!! (well any touch to my skin does, whether its me, a man or metal!)


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!


Etk, what a stunning collection! Love every single ring! Your stack is gorgeous too.


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Well, ok, I actually have 9. But I no longer wear the top 3, wider styles end up irritating my finger, I think moisture gets trapped? The other six are all in regular rotation either with my ering, stacked, or on my right hand. And thank you for the compliment!



I was thinking of getting a YG love wedding band to layer it with my two full diamond eternity bands & seeing your picture has made my mind up. 

Your rings are stunning & I thought my DH was bad for having 5 wedding bands lol


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> I ***LOVE*** that stack!  All those rings look amazing together.



Thanks! I don't actually wear them like that :giggles:


----------



## etk123

zeusthegreatest said:


> well today i received my preloved white gold metro horseshoe, its very cute! i did try both at tiffany, the white gold and the platinum version, luved both, but was not prepared to pay retail for either, especially at tiffany AU prices... and now i have both!  very happy. both are very suitable for an everyday's necklace.. but 2 diff necklaces really. would not layer the platinum one and wear it on its own only while the metro one is very lay-able! some photos for you to see the size diff. excuse my red skin! even tiffany gives me the red spots!!! (well any touch to my skin does, whether its me, a man or metal!)



Sooo pretty. I think I want the small one


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> Etk, what a stunning collection! Love every single ring! Your stack is gorgeous too.



Thank you sweetie! I don't really wear them like that! :giggles:


----------



## etk123

designerdiva40 said:


> I was thinking of getting a YG love wedding band to layer it with my two full diamond eternity bands & seeing your picture has made my mind up.
> 
> Your rings are stunning & I thought my DH was bad for having 5 wedding bands lol



My favorite way to wear the Love ring is between the 2 eternity bands. I love how it looks. Mine is rose gold. You should get one!


----------



## Caz71

zeusthegreatest said:


> well today i received my preloved white gold metro horseshoe, its very cute! i did try both at tiffany, the white gold and the platinum version, luved both, but was not prepared to pay retail for either, especially at tiffany AU prices... and now i have both!  very happy. both are very suitable for an everyday's necklace.. but 2 diff necklaces really. would not layer the platinum one and wear it on its own only while the metro one is very lay-able! some photos for you to see the size diff. excuse my red skin! even tiffany gives me the red spots!!! (well any touch to my skin does, whether its me, a man or metal!)



Wow luv the mini. I have a fake version wud luv to be able to afford Tiffany one. So dainty!


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> My favorite way to wear the Love ring is between the 2 eternity bands. I love how it looks. Mine is rose gold. You should get one!



I was thinking of the YG to match it in with my TT watch 
Love RG but I have nothing that it will go with.


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Thank you sweetie! I don't really wear them like that! :giggles:


I suppose it wouldn't be very comfortable, but it does look great


----------



## vannarene

I got my small narrow 1837 hoops which fit perfectly! I have fat lobes, the piercing is too high, so for the average gal they would hang a little lower but I like how they fit on me  They don't look too bad with the turquoise studs I refuse to part with regardless of what I'm wear either 

I already had the filigree heart on an 18" chain but I wanted it longer. I bought a 20" chain and put the filigree heart on that. I bought the Tiffany Notes letter charm with my initial "S", I wanted "E" for my son's name but they were sold out </3 so I got mine instead and put that on my existing 18" chain. I'll get his next time I go (it'll be a few weeks lol) and put them together 












Edited because the pics didn't show up!


----------



## MissNataliie

Gorgeous! I especially love the filigree necklace. And the earrings look great on you!


----------



## vannarene

MissNataliie said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love the filigree necklace. And the earrings look great on you!



Thank you! I just have to make sure I take off the Notes charm and hoops before I go to bed every night. I'm so used to sleeping in all my everyday jewelry but I don't want to lose the hoops or get the chains tangled.


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I got my small narrow 1837 hoops which fit perfectly! I have fat lobes, the piercing is too high, so for the average gal they would hang a little lower but I like how they fit on me  They don't look too bad with the turquoise studs I refuse to part with regardless of what I'm wear either
> 
> I already had the filigree heart on an 18" chain but I wanted it longer. I bought a 20" chain and put the filigree heart on that. I bought the Tiffany Notes letter charm with my initial "S", I wanted "E" for my son's name but they were sold out </3 so I got mine instead and put that on my existing 18" chain. I'll get his next time I go (it'll be a few weeks lol) and put them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited because the pics didn't show up!



Hey - The small hoops are cute. I love the notes charm goes well with the filigree. Must get the notes soon too. thanks for showing


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Hey - The small hoops are cute. I love the notes charm goes well with the filigree. Must get the notes soon too. thanks for showing




Thanks! I'm really enjoying them. I'm very delicate with the note because it's so shiny and I don't want to scratch it because that would be more noticeable.


----------



## BreadnGem

zeusthegreatest said:


> well today i received my preloved white gold metro horseshoe, its very cute! i did try both at tiffany, the white gold and the platinum version, luved both, but was not prepared to pay retail for either, especially at tiffany AU prices... and now i have both!  very happy. both are very suitable for an everyday's necklace.. but 2 diff necklaces really. would not layer the platinum one and wear it on its own only while the metro one is very lay-able! some photos for you to see the size diff. excuse my red skin! even tiffany gives me the red spots!!! (well any touch to my skin does, whether its me, a man or metal!)



Thanks for the photos, they are gorgeous! The metro one is a lot more noticeable than I thought it would be, n so sparkly! Think I shall go for that one if I do decide to get a horseshoe necklace


----------



## BreadnGem

vannarene said:


> I got my small narrow 1837 hoops which fit perfectly! I have fat lobes, the piercing is too high, so for the average gal they would hang a little lower but I like how they fit on me  They don't look too bad with the turquoise studs I refuse to part with regardless of what I'm wear either
> 
> I already had the filigree heart on an 18" chain but I wanted it longer. I bought a 20" chain and put the filigree heart on that. I bought the Tiffany Notes letter charm with my initial "S", I wanted "E" for my son's name but they were sold out </3 so I got mine instead and put that on my existing 18" chain. I'll get his next time I go (it'll be a few weeks lol) and put them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited because the pics didn't show up!



The two necklaces look really pretty together! Do u think wearing 2 notes charms together wld cause them to be badly scratched? Just wondering, as the notes charms are so smooth n shiny.....


----------



## vannarene

BreadnGem said:


> The two necklaces look really pretty together! Do u think wearing 2 notes charms together wld cause them to be badly scratched? Just wondering, as the notes charms are so smooth n shiny.....



I thought about that as well, but I really don't mind as I didn't/wouldn't have paid a whole lot for them and it's the symbolism rather than aesthetics.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'm sure your platinum necklace looks lovely! Yes, i also saw both the platinum and metro versions at the store (did not try them on cos i don't want to tempt myself too much ) and it's true that the size diff is quite significant. But the metro ones are much more affordable and it comes in rg, which i love .





BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for the photos, they are gorgeous! The metro one is a lot more noticeable than I thought it would be, n so sparkly! Think I shall go for that one if I do decide to get a horseshoe necklace



yep, dont worry about the sparkle bit! it is very dainty, but noticeable for sure! i started wearing it as a daily necklace, it does move a little from side to side as the pendant is very light. nothing like dbty used to do, well so far it has not moved to the back. so  i am going to see how it goes. platinum one is surely more solid in terms of the weight so it did not move much when worn daily. they are the same length, thou platinum one sits a bit lower.


----------



## BeauSolaire

Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:

* Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
* Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
* Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
* Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
* Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo

And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!


----------



## MeenaTia

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!


Beautiful....


----------



## MeenaTia

I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....


----------



## etk123

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!



Beautiful collection!


----------



## etk123

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....



I LOVE this!   Gorgeous!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....



beautiful!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!



Very pretty collection


----------



## Designpurchaser

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....



Very pretty stack


----------



## wild child

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....


 
Wow, this is really pretty!


----------



## MissNataliie

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!



Beautiful collection! I absolutely love rose gold. Your DBTY looks amazing on you by the way!


----------



## MissNataliie

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....



Stunning!!


----------



## MatAllston

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....


 
Beautiful stack. I love the jazz bands. Which one do you like better? I would like to get one but I can't decide if I should go for the one that's the same size or the alternating one.


----------



## karo

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!



Love your collection!


----------



## karo

MeenaTia said:


> I finally have my dream stack... Managed to get the last 2 before (or actually a day after but they still honoured the old price) the price increase....



It really is a dream stack! Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## MissMee

BeauSolaire said:


> Here is my small Tiffany collection that was started a few years ago by my wonderful boyfriend. Our favorite is rose gold, so I have started to focus only on collecting those pieces. My collection includes:
> 
> * Sterling silver dangle heart necklace
> * Tiffany Locks heart lock pendant in medium rose gold
> * Tiffany Key heart key charm in rose gold
> * Tiffany Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet in rose gold (one diamond)
> * Pair of tortoise shell sunglasses with silver side logo
> 
> And my newest, just purchased Tiffany Key crown key in rose gold with diamonds! So delicate and beautiful!!


Omg I loooooooooove your key! I've only recently discovered & started wearing rose gold after only ever wearing silver. I love it & I love your collection! xMMx


----------



## MeenaTia

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful stack. I love the jazz bands. Which one do you like better? I would like to get one but I can't decide if I should go for the one that's the same size or the alternating one.


Thank you all

I love the jazz bands.  I got the alternating one first (about 4 years ago) and really enjoyed it.  I think it is a little more substantial and different so you can easily wear on its own.  I have also enjoyed the same size one so far (only had for a short time) but it is definitely more of a wedding band.

I babbled...:shame: I would get the alternating one first for sure..


----------



## MatAllston

MeenaTia said:


> Thank you all
> 
> I love the jazz bands.  I got the alternating one first (about 4 years ago) and really enjoyed it.  I think it is a little more substantial and different so you can easily wear on its own.  I have also enjoyed the same size one so far (only had for a short time) but it is definitely more of a wedding band.
> 
> I babbled...:shame: I would get the alternating one first for sure..


 
Thanks for the feedback. Good point on the alternating one being more substantial as I will most likely wear it on it's own. Glad that you have had it for so long and you have not had any issues with it. I don't own any eternity band yet. I have a few celebration rings but they are semi eternity. I loveeee the jazz collection so much. After a pair of Jazz earrings and a few Jazz pendants, I should focus on getting a Jazz band


----------



## Cartierangel

This was a good excuse to clean my sterling 
Most of it is probably "vintage" by now.


----------



## Cartierangel

YG, Platinum and Lacquer


----------



## Cartierangel

etk123 said:


> So I bought myself a birthday gift...Tiffany 3mm channel set eternity band. Size 5.5 and .93 ctw. I've been lusting after this ring for awhile and finally took the plunge. I think I have a wedding band problem, I have 6 now. :shame: I just need a Swing and then I'm done. I swear!


Wow! Love ur e-ring! Congratulations on your new beauty  love that too.


----------



## Cartierangel

faintlymacabre said:


> Latest addition:  Frank Gehry mini torque ring in rose gold.  It's very dainty, simple, modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get a silver one to stack with it, but my store didn't have my size...


Oooooh, that looks really good on


----------



## etk123

Cartierangel said:


> Wow! Love ur e-ring! Congratulations on your new beauty  love that too.



Thanks so much!


----------



## petuniaperiwink

I  got this Gehry ring for my birthday since it is retiring. I love it but I'm wondering if I should have gotten a stacking ring to go with my jazz band.


----------



## MatAllston

petuniaperiwink said:


> I  got this Gehry ring for my birthday since it is retiring. I love it but I'm wondering if I should have gotten a stacking ring to go with my jazz band.



As much as I love FG pieces, I love the Jazz collection more. My vote is to get another Jazz band.


----------



## sammysprinkle

Got this lovely loving heart ring white gold and diamonds for my 21st!


----------



## karo

sammysprinkle said:


> Got this lovely loving heart ring white gold and diamonds for my 21st!


It's gorgeous! Happy Birthday by the way! Would love to see some more pics of this beauty


----------



## James844

Hi all !

I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.

What do you prefer ?

Thank you !

James


----------



## NurseAnn

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James



I like Option B.  The symbolism of two interlocked rings for a wedding present is nice as well.  I own this necklace and it is one of my favorite Tiffany pieces.  I'm assuming that the necklace in option A is the sterling version. I like option C as well but it flips over and when the "wrong side" is showing the marking on the rubedo ring (which says "metal") shows.


----------



## emilybug

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James




A or B...if she likes more dainty things, then A


----------



## Nutcracker

Option B is my choise too...


----------



## etk123

Cartierangel said:


> YG, Platinum and Lacquer



All of your pieces are beautiful! And your rings.....!


----------



## Zeemo1922

Continental wallet
Cosmetic pouch
Coin purse
Card holder
Sunglasses 
Eyeglasses 
Passport holder
Luggage tag

Round tag bracelet and necklace


----------



## time4lv

I like Option B.


----------



## Cartierangel

etk123 said:


> All of your pieces are beautiful! And your rings.....!


Thank you!


----------



## MissMee

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James


Option B without a doubt  xMMx


----------



## MissMee

Zeemo1922 said:


> Continental wallet
> Cosmetic pouch
> Coin purse
> Card holder
> Sunglasses
> Eyeglasses
> Passport holder
> Luggage tag
> 
> Round tag bracelet and necklace


Nice collection there! Isn't that colour just stunning?! xMMx


----------



## James844

> Option B without a doubt  xMMx


Thanks a lot so far for all your advises !


----------



## Designpurchaser

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James



How lovely are you 

B - interlocking rings will signify your marriage


----------



## karo

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James


Definitely A. A diamond is always the best choice and I think she will wear it all the time as it's very delicate, goes with everything and she can layer it with other necklaces.


----------



## James844

hmmm. If i choose "B" which version should i buy. I like the silver-rose gold version "A" the most.

sorry for my english. I'm german.


----------



## Cartierangel

James844 said:


> hmmm. If i choose "B" which version should i buy. I like the silver-rose gold version "A" the most.
> 
> sorry for my english. I'm german.


I agree


----------



## aussie@heart

James844 said:


> hmmm. If i choose "B" which version should i buy. I like the silver-rose gold version "A" the most.
> 
> sorry for my english. I'm german.


Personally, I like "B" the best, but "A" is just as beautiful. I'm sure she'll love whichever one you choose


----------



## Nutcracker

James844 said:


> hmmm. If i choose "B" which version should i buy. I like the silver-rose gold version "A" the most.
> 
> sorry for my english. I'm german.



Hm, I personally don't like mixing metals, and I don't like rose/yellow gold either. So my choice here is C. 
However, your choice should depend on what SHE likes... (I understand it will be a surprise - btw: what a nice guy you are!) Does she wear rose/yellow gold often? Does she like it? Or does she like white gold / silver better? What kind of jewellery does she own?


----------



## Caz71

James844 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I want to get a present for my girlfriend for the day after our wedding. But i cant decide by myself.
> 
> What do you prefer ?
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> James



Definitely A. She can layer it with other necklaces. Does she like big pieces or small.


----------



## Designpurchaser

James844 said:


> hmmm. If i choose "B" which version should i buy. I like the silver-rose gold version "A" the most.
> 
> sorry for my english. I'm german.



What colour jewellery does she already have / like? If it was for me I'd personally have C but that's because I love white gold and platinum. 

Good luck with your choice


----------



## James844

the most jewelry she got is silver. I think i will go to the next Tiffany Store in Dusseldorf and take a look. Sadly its hard to find modelling pictures of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version....

But does anybody know if the size of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version is equal to the medium or small type of the pure silver version ?

thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Designpurchaser

James844 said:


> the most jewelry she got is silver. I think i will go to the next Tiffany Store in Dusseldorf and take a look. Sadly its hard to find modelling pictures of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version....
> 
> But does anybody know if the size of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version is equal to the medium or small type of the pure silver version ?
> 
> thanks for your help so far!



Does this help......

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ocking-circles-pendant-necklace-305995-3.html


----------



## James844

yes i saw this picture. Still i dont know if just the pure silver version is available in medium size. I mailed the German customer service and asked them. They should know


----------



## MrsTGreen

Zeemo1922 said:


> Continental wallet
> Cosmetic pouch
> Coin purse
> Card holder
> Sunglasses
> Eyeglasses
> Passport holder
> Luggage tag
> 
> Round tag bracelet and necklace



Beautiful collection.


----------



## Nutcracker

James844 said:


> yes i saw this picture. Still i dont know if just the pure silver version is available in medium size. I mailed the German customer service and asked them. They should know



Me too wanted the SS version, and as far as I know, it comes only in one size (small), which is really quite small (for me at least). I live in Europe too, and already asked it in Italy and Austria, and I always got the same answer... I recommend you to visit a store in person to check it, and maybe there you will get more ideas too... Good luck!


----------



## NurseAnn

James844 said:


> the most jewelry she got is silver. I think i will go to the next Tiffany Store in Dusseldorf and take a look. Sadly its hard to find modelling pictures of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version....
> 
> But does anybody know if the size of the rose-gold/silver and gold/silver version is equal to the medium or small type of the pure silver version ?
> 
> thanks for your help so far!


The silver/rose gold and silver/yellow gold versions are the small size.  I think the only one that comes in medium is the all sterling version.  Personally, I prefer the small size because of it's versatility.


----------



## James844

NurseAnn said:


> The silver/rose gold and silver/yellow gold versions are the small size.  I think the only one that comes in medium is the all sterling version.  Personally, I prefer the small size because of it's versatility.



perfect thank you ! I will visit the store in Frankfurt and will take a look


----------



## Caz71

Im so excited!!! Managed to order a dbty fm america as my brother is working fm chicago!! He back in Oz in three weeks. The dbty will be sent to him there. Await nervously and pray he gets it then he will express it when he is back in sydney. My mind and nerves wont rest until i have it on my neck!!


----------



## pincessa

ilovepurse007 said:


> wow you have a lot of tiffany...can't wait to see pics


omg!!!! Lovely collection!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Im so excited!!! Managed to order a dbty fm america as my brother is working fm chicago!! He back in Oz in three weeks. The dbty will be sent to him there. Await nervously and pray he gets it then he will express it when he is back in sydney. My mind and nerves wont rest until i have it on my neck!!


 
How exciting! What size did you get??


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> How exciting! What size did you get??



Just the 0.5 in ss. 18 inch


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Just the 0.5 in ss. 18 inch


 
Nice! Hope you receive it soon....you've been wanting one for so long! 

Must post pics when you get it!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Nice! Hope you receive it soon....you've been wanting one for so long!
> 
> Must post pics when you get it!



Oh for sure!!!!!! I cant wait!! Cant believe Im getting one hey..


----------



## pincessa

Lvbabydoll said:


> All my pieces are silver (all were gifts from my parents for various holidays but I bought the heart toggle in 03' for graduation):
> Heart tag bracelet
> Return to Tiffany's round tag bracelet
> 1837 Lock bracelet
> Heart toggle necklace
> Return to Tiffany's oval necklace
> 1837 lock chain necklace
> 1837 lock link necklace
> 1837 ring
> Paloma Picasso heart ring
> 
> I can post a picture of them as well if anyone wants, but I think everyone knows what these look like by now


I'd still love to see pictures!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

i got my aria earrings and also YG sapphire earrings which i LUV, i was surprised to luv YG sapphire ones even more when i put them on, a lot better in real live than photos....and aria ones - they r so simple, but so elegant, and they look a lot better with platinum horseshoe vs WG mini one!  both r pre-loved.


----------



## vannarene

Love those!! I would wear them angled with one diamond on top and the two on the bottom, just to avoid looking like Mickey Mouse  So pretty though!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

vannarene said:


> Love those!! I would wear them angled with one diamond on top and the two on the bottom, just to avoid looking like Mickey Mouse  So pretty though!


well it was my nick name when i was little.... anyway i am still getting to know them.  so far they have not stayed in place, so i put them one way and they move/turn. there r 2 positions on the back and both r too wide for my ears.  so now i pushed the back further and see what happens. i really like the lock used, u need to press it with 2 fingers to move it, very secure baby!!!! YG ones r simple push backs. aria platinum ones r very sophisticated in regard to the lock (as far as i am concerned).  perhaps for my ears i need a screw back to get to the right position for my ears? i am too scared to push them too far back (had issues/infections before, but not with platinum) and if u leave a bigger gap - they turn.  so mickey mouse it will be!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

zeusthegreatest said:


> i got my aria earrings and also YG sapphire earrings which i LUV, i was surprised to luv YG sapphire ones even more when i put them on, a lot better in real live than photos....and aria ones - they r so simple, but so elegant, and they look a lot better with platinum horseshoe vs WG mini one!  both r pre-loved.



Lovely! I'm liking that horseshoe necklace more n more!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My mini rose gold bow necklace.


----------



## etk123

zeusthegreatest said:


> i got my aria earrings and also YG sapphire earrings which i LUV, i was surprised to luv YG sapphire ones even more when i put them on, a lot better in real live than photos....and aria ones - they r so simple, but so elegant, and they look a lot better with platinum horseshoe vs WG mini one!  both r pre-loved.



I love the Aria collection, the earrings didn't sit well on my ears but they are absolutely perfect on you. I like the Mickey look too. You can push the backs closer to your ear, they won't stay very tight unless you keep pushing them because they aren't in the notch. They can't really get too tight, they'll keep sliding back. And the sapphires are so pretty too, congrats on your great finds!


----------



## etk123

Harper Quinn said:


> My mini rose gold bow necklace.



Adorable! Simple but feminine!


----------



## Harper Quinn

etk123 said:


> Adorable! Simple but feminine!



Thanks, it's really relaxed and I quite like it.


----------



## Candice0985

zeusthegreatest said:


> i got my aria earrings and also YG sapphire earrings which i LUV, i was surprised to luv YG sapphire ones even more when i put them on, a lot better in real live than photos....and aria ones - they r so simple, but so elegant, and they look a lot better with platinum horseshoe vs WG mini one!  both r pre-loved.



beautiful!!! love both pairs of earrings and I agree the aria looking amazing with your horseshoe


----------



## BreadnGem

Harper Quinn said:


> My mini rose gold bow necklace.


 
This is so sweet and pretty . The bow is one of my fave designs from Tiffany. I have the plat version, but i still can't stop thinking abt the rose gold/yellow gold ones. I wonder if it'll be too excessive if i get another one in either rg or yg?


----------



## Caz71

Harper Quinn said:


> My mini rose gold bow necklace.



Hey it looks more like the medium then the mini???


----------



## MissMee

Harper Quinn said:


> My mini rose gold bow necklace.


Sooo pretty! I'm loving anything in RG at the moment xMMx



Caz71 said:


> Hey it looks more like the medium then the mini???


You're right Caz71, it does look bigger than a mini??? xMMx


----------



## Annanson0306

I luv it ..


----------



## Harper Quinn

BreadnGem said:


> This is so sweet and pretty . The bow is one of my fave designs from Tiffany. I have the plat version, but i still can't stop thinking abt the rose gold/yellow gold ones. I wonder if it'll be too excessive if i get another one in either rg or yg?


 
Thanks! I think it would look wonderful if you layered up. Please show us if and when you do.  



Caz71 said:


> Hey it looks more like the medium then the mini???


 


MissMee said:


> Sooo pretty! I'm loving anything in RG at the moment xMMx
> 
> 
> You're right Caz71, it does look bigger than a mini??? xMMx


 
It's definitely the mini! I think it looks small on the website but bigger irl?  The medium is much bigger!!


----------



## angelitalinda78

So here's part of my Tiffany collection. I can't seem to get the bracelets and earrings up. I'll keep at it.


----------



## angelitalinda78

Here are the bracelets!


----------



## Carrie357

Just got my twist knot pair yesterday:





I'm not a big fan of Tiffany, but I'm thinking about getting the Somerset knot later... Wish they provide platinum ones though...


----------



## Caz71

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks! I think it would look wonderful if you layered up. Please show us if and when you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely the mini! I think it looks small on the website but bigger irl?  The medium is much bigger!!



Yes thats prolly it. Pics make things appear larger


----------



## MissMee

angelitalinda78 said:


> So here's part of my Tiffany collection. I can't seem to get the bracelets and earrings up. I'll keep at it.


Wowzers! That's an enviable collection you've got there! I especially love the keys, a key is next on my Tiffany wish list! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2117293
> 
> I luv it ..


Gorgeous!  xMMx


----------



## Annanson0306

I just  couldn't resist beautiful Tiffany & co jewellery . I brought a DBTY &#128513;


----------



## nuckingfuts

angelitalinda78 said:


> So here's part of my Tiffany collection. I can't seem to get the bracelets and earrings up. I'll keep at it.


Wowww! I pray my collection will be as big and beautiful as yours one day! How long have you been collecting?


----------



## vannarene

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2118756
> 
> I just  couldn't resist beautiful Tiffany & co jewellery . I brought a DBTY &#128513;




Cute! What size is it? Model pics!!


----------



## Annanson0306

It a .12D &#128522;I luv it very much. Later I"ll take pic.


----------



## Annanson0306

y
Sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;


----------



## MissNataliie

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2118870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> Sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;



It looks great on you! Congrats


----------



## Annanson0306

Thanks &#128522;


----------



## etk123

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2118870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> Sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;



Looks perfect, I love the length!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Looks perfect, I love the length!


Yes...the perfect length. Right in the hollow.


----------



## Caz71

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2118756
> 
> I just  couldn't resist beautiful Tiffany & co jewellery . I brought a DBTY &#128513;



Congrats. I luv!!!


----------



## Annanson0306

Thanks..  Caz71 &#128522;


----------



## Caz71

Annanson0306 said:


> Thanks..  Caz71 &#128522;



Pleasure - Its a great size too, I'm waiting on the .05 SS but eventually will love to upgrade one day! Enjoy and its great for layering.


----------



## BreadnGem

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2118870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> Sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;



Looks perfect on u!


----------



## Annanson0306

Thanks breadnGem &#128522;


----------



## sablier

Hello everyone! I would like to ask if anyone of you happen to own this piece of Tiffany necklace :
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...323351+101323340+101288197-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
Or if anyone of you ladies have seen/tried it in boutique? I only see it in pic and it seems to be a very delicate and original piece but I wonder if the diamonds would be too small to be noticed in reality. 
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## carteraf

Got the mini heart tag bead bracelet!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Harper Quinn said:


> My mini rose gold bow necklace.


This is beauiful I didn't know Tiffany had a rose gold bow...
I want one now!:shame:


----------



## PurpleLo

Hello ladies. I am new to TPF but not new to obsessing over tiffany jewelry. I am in my mid thirties and was thinking to get the mini bead bow bracelet. Do you think this bracelet is too young for me? I find I sometimes have a "young at heart" (lol) approach to life and fashion which sometimes can come off as too cutesy.


----------



## Caz71

Nahh. Im 42 soon and I have the mini bow necklace. Yr never too old!!!


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2122092
> 
> 
> Got the mini heart tag bead bracelet!



Im contemplating getting it or bow one


----------



## Harper Quinn

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> This is beauiful I didn't know Tiffany had a rose gold bow...
> I want one now!:shame:



Thank you. It's really nice and light, and looks good with blouses and v-necks. Get one!


----------



## BreadnGem

PurpleLo said:


> Hello ladies. I am new to TPF but not new to obsessing over tiffany jewelry. I am in my mid thirties and was thinking to get the mini bead bow bracelet. Do you think this bracelet is too young for me? I find I sometimes have a "young at heart" (lol) approach to life and fashion which sometimes can come off as too cutesy.



Definately not too young! Im also in my mid 30s and i may just get it at some point : )  Love the tiffany bows.
 With jewelry i think it's a matter of how u put it all together.


----------



## Annanson0306

Mini heart tag bracelet ... I luv it &#10084;&#12288;


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> Nahh. Im 42 soon and I have the mini bow necklace. Yr never too old!!!


Haha thanks! I am also thinking of the bow necklace but I tend to prefer bracelets because I can see them (and admire them!) on my wrist all day, unlike a necklace which only other ppl see


----------



## PurpleLo

BreadnGem said:


> Definately not too young! Im also in my mid 30s and i may just get it at some point : )  Love the tiffany bows.
> With jewelry i think it's a matter of how u put it all together.


Yes u are right!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you. It's really nice and light, and looks good with blouses and v-necks. Get one!



If you don't mind me asking how much was it? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Harper Quinn

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much was it? I don't see it on the website.



£425


----------



## Nicki828

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2122092
> 
> 
> Got the mini heart tag bead bracelet!


 
I love the mini heart tag bead bracelet.  Had one myself, but it got caught on my door and broke apart - beads everywhere.  :cry:


----------



## MaygirlLV

My anniversary present  
Love it!


----------



## Dentist22

Nice!  I love the infinity. Never take mine off.


----------



## Caz71

Cute!!


----------



## carteraf

I also got the 8mm bead earrings. I love them!


----------



## Caz71

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2122454
> 
> Mini heart tag bracelet ... I luv it &#10084;&#12288;



Cutee


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Harper Quinn said:


> £425


kinda pricey, but it beautiful


----------



## Caz71

Mum got me a jewellry box for my bday. Fits all my pouches


----------



## Gurzzy

Hi ladies! Need an opinion.

I just bought these earrings on Thursday and have worn them all weekend. I just noticed that the stamp on one the them is a lot deeper than the other.

It's not very noticeable when I have them in my ears but now that I have noticed it its kind of driving me crazy. Do you think I should go back to the store and exchange just the one? Would that even be allowed since I have worn them for 3 days? (they have a few small scratches already but most of what is in the pic is finger smudges)


----------



## MaygirlLV

I would try and return them. That would bug me for sure. Sorry!


----------



## vannarene

Gurzzy said:


> Hi ladies! Need an opinion.
> 
> I just bought these earrings on Thursday and have worn them all weekend. I just noticed that the stamp on one the them is a lot deeper than the other.
> 
> It's not very noticeable when I have them in my ears but now that I have noticed it its kind of driving me crazy. Do you think I should go back to the store and exchange just the one? Would that even be allowed since I have worn them for 3 days? (they have a few small scratches already but most of what is in the pic is finger smudges)



Return them!!


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Return them!!



Definitely a mis-match. Take them back.


----------



## vannarene

carteraf said:


> View attachment 2123029
> 
> 
> I also got the 8mm bead earrings. I love them!



When I was in high school my mom had a Tiffany person come for an event at the casino she worked at and he gave her a handful of the lesser expensive Tiffany items. One of them was the 8mm silver studs. She gave them to me and I had nooooo idea what Tiffany was lol I wore them for a while until one got dented, then out of morbid curiosity  I smashed them both and then threw them away  lol

Aaaaaanyway, they look great!  I'm debating those or the amethyst studs for my second hole but they might be too big.


----------



## PurpleLo

vannarene said:


> When I was in high school my mom had a Tiffany person come for an event at the casino she worked at and he gave her a handful of the lesser expensive Tiffany items. One of them was the 8mm silver studs. She gave them to me and I had nooooo idea what Tiffany was lol I wore them for a while until one got dented, then out of morbid curiosity  I smashed them both and then threw them away  lol
> 
> Aaaaaanyway, they look great!  I'm debating those or the amethyst studs for my second hole but they might be too big.


Omg. Haha


----------



## PurpleLo

Can I have an opinion please. I am going back to work after mat leave in a few weeks and wanted to treat myself a little. I am planning on getting the tiffany bow necklace (mini ss) and bow bracelet, and one more necklace. These are the options for the second necklace. I like sleek designs that don't say tiffany too prominently. 

Horseshoe necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+2-p+5-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Dove necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=25842456

Heart necklace...  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30143159


----------



## cupcake34

I like the heart necklace best!


----------



## PurpleLo

cupcake34 said:


> I like the heart necklace best!


Sigh. I like them all


----------



## MissNataliie

cupcake34 said:


> I like the heart necklace best!



+1 I love the heart necklace!


----------



## Nicki828

PurpleLo said:


> Can I have an opinion please. I am going back to work after mat leave in a few weeks and wanted to treat myself a little. I am planning on getting the tiffany bow necklace (mini ss) and bow bracelet, and one more necklace. These are the options for the second necklace. I like sleek designs that don't say tiffany too prominently.
> 
> Horseshoe necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+2-p+5-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Dove necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=25842456
> 
> Heart necklace...  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30143159


 
They are all pretty.  I really like the heart one - but if you are going to be wearing it with the bow necklace I would think the horseshoe would look best out of the 3 of them together with the bow necklace.


----------



## MaygirlLV

The heart necklace is so pretty.


----------



## vannarene

PurpleLo said:


> Can I have an opinion please. I am going back to work after mat leave in a few weeks and wanted to treat myself a little. I am planning on getting the tiffany bow necklace (mini ss) and bow bracelet, and one more necklace. These are the options for the second necklace. I like sleek designs that don't say tiffany too prominently.
> 
> Horseshoe necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+2-p+5-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Dove necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=25842456
> 
> Heart necklace...  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30143159




I'm madly in love with the olive leaf heart pendant! It's on my wishlist


----------



## PurpleLo

Thanks for the input. I tend to get a little obsessive over small details (my husband calls this anal) and I right now have 3 tiffany silver necklaces which I love - the elsa peretti cross, frank gehry fish and the interlocking circles necklace and I wanted to get two more necklaces, one for each day of the week. I know this is very lame rationale  but that's just how my twisted mind works. Sigh. TPF is becoming like a confessional. 

So far my faves are the bow and the horseshoe but I will prob keep the other two as my future weekend necklaces. Haha.


----------



## PurpleLo

PurpleLo said:


> Thanks for the input. I tend to get a little obsessive over small details (my husband calls this anal) and I right now have 3 tiffany silver necklaces which I love - the elsa peretti cross, frank gehry fish and the interlocking circles necklace and I wanted to get two more necklaces, one for each day of the week. I know this is very lame rationale  but that's just how my twisted mind works. Sigh. TPF is becoming like a confessional.
> 
> So far my faves are the bow and the horseshoe but I will prob keep the other two as my future weekend necklaces. Haha.


My future wish list necklaces I should clarify.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Can I have an opinion please. I am going back to work after mat leave in a few weeks and wanted to treat myself a little. I am planning on getting the tiffany bow necklace (mini ss) and bow bracelet, and one more necklace. These are the options for the second necklace. I like sleek designs that don't say tiffany too prominently.
> 
> Horseshoe necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...params=s+2-p+5-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Dove necklace ... http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=25842456
> 
> Heart necklace...  http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/item...+1-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=30143159



Luv the horseshoe and new olive leaf heart.


----------



## harmonious

I have the heart necklace and I would recommend it. Then again I am bias towards heart pendants. It's approximately the size of a dime. The design is intricate and pretty.


----------



## PurpleLo

harmonious said:


> I have the heart necklace and I would recommend it. Then again I am bias towards heart pendants. It's approximately the size of a dime. The design is intricate and pretty.


I have never seen it in person so your description helps a lot. Do you have a pic wearing it?
Thanks!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Luv the horseshoe and new olive leaf heart.


Horseshoe  xMMx


----------



## saspirella

hi there! I've already posted this in another thread -really sorry if that's a bad thing to do but i noticed afterwards they claimed not to be Tiffany experts in that thread!
I'm getting a little anxious  as the seller is convinced his bracelet is real and starting to get grumpy that i haven't paid yet.. 

Can any one tell me if my fears are confirmed and this is fake?
Many thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiffany-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vannarene

saspirella said:


> hi there! I've already posted this in another thread -really sorry if that's a bad thing to do but i noticed afterwards they claimed not to be Tiffany experts in that thread!
> I'm getting a little anxious  as the seller is convinced his bracelet is real and starting to get grumpy that i haven't paid yet..
> 
> Can any one tell me if my fears are confirmed and this is fake?
> Many thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiffany-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I'm no expert but the solder job in pic 3 looks horrible, 9" is an odd length for Tiffany and where is the lie pouch? None of my Tiffany items came with that white card... and I'm not sure if the stampings of T&CO are supposed to be cut off. But, again, I'm no expert. I'd be cautious.


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I'm no expert but the solder job in pic 3 looks horrible, 9" is an odd length for Tiffany and where is the lie pouch? None of my Tiffany items came with that white card... and I'm not sure if the stampings of T&CO are supposed to be cut off. But, again, I'm no expert. I'd be cautious.



The box is definitely fake


----------



## sammysprinkle

saspirella said:


> hi there! I've already posted this in another thread -really sorry if that's a bad thing to do but i noticed afterwards they claimed not to be Tiffany experts in that thread!
> I'm getting a little anxious  as the seller is convinced his bracelet is real and starting to get grumpy that i haven't paid yet..
> 
> Can any one tell me if my fears are confirmed and this is fake?
> Many thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiffany-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I'm pretty damn sure that is fake. I wanted that bracelet but I ended up with something else. Anyway, the length is very long, the soldering job is awful, it just looks cheap itself in the photo. Tiffany is meticulous, they would never sell a bracelet that doesn't have clean lines. As for the white card, when you get silver jewellery under the white foam in the box lays the card for basic silver care.


----------



## erinrose

saspirella said:


> hi there! I've already posted this in another thread -really sorry if that's a bad thing to do but i noticed afterwards they claimed not to be Tiffany experts in that thread!
> I'm getting a little anxious  as the seller is convinced his bracelet is real and starting to get grumpy that i haven't paid yet..
> 
> Can any one tell me if my fears are confirmed and this is fake?
> Many thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiffany-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
I would bet this is fake, sorry! Definitely return and do not pay!


----------



## erinrose

sammysprinkle said:


> I'm pretty damn sure that is fake. I wanted that bracelet but I ended up with something else. Anyway, the length is very long, the soldering job is awful, it just looks cheap itself in the photo. Tiffany is meticulous, they would never sell a bracelet that doesn't have clean lines.* As for the white card, when you get silver jewellery under the white foam in the box lays the card for basic silver care.*


 
I haven´t gotten that card for any of my Tiffany silver jewelry purchases, and I´ve gotten all of them directly from the Tiffany boutique.


----------



## angelitalinda78

nuckingfuts said:


> Wowww! I pray my collection will be as big and beautiful as yours one day! How long have you been collecting?


I've been collection for about 10 years now. My husband had been very generous with the holidays!


----------



## vannarene

erinrose said:


> I haven´t gotten that card for any of my Tiffany silver jewelry purchases, and I´ve gotten all of them directly from the Tiffany boutique.



Ditto! I've had necklaces as gifts and bought in the boutique, never had a care card. Not saying they don't do it, but I've never seen it


----------



## U618327

Here is a picture of my new amazonite bead bracelet.


----------



## sammysprinkle

vannarene said:


> Ditto! I've had necklaces as gifts and bought in the boutique, never had a care card. Not saying they don't do it, but I've never seen it



Maybe it's an Australian thing? When I got my first few pieces (5 years ago) they always had little cards. Anywho, it's not the most important thing to include if buying second hand


----------



## Blossy

I've gotten 2 silver pieces this year, neither had care cards. I'm in Australia, I bought online though.


----------



## atlcoach

saspirella said:


> hi there! I've already posted this in another thread -really sorry if that's a bad thing to do but i noticed afterwards they claimed not to be Tiffany experts in that thread!
> I'm getting a little anxious  as the seller is convinced his bracelet is real and starting to get grumpy that i haven't paid yet..
> 
> Can any one tell me if my fears are confirmed and this is fake?
> Many thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tiffany-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I have this necklace and purchased it at Tiffany. The T & Co is cut off, but the solder is clean on the clasp. In my opinion the bracelet is fake.


----------



## Blossy

Whoa!!!

Did you take it back? What happened??


----------



## aussie@heart

U618327 said:


> Here is a picture of my new amazonite bead bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125537


I've been wanting that exact bracelet for ages, it's so beautiful and it looks great on you


----------



## vannarene

atlcoach said:


> I have this necklace and purchased it at Tiffany. The T & Co is cut off, but the solder is clean on the clasp. In my opinion the bracelet is fake.
> View attachment 2125653



Even the opening on the circles where they join is different on the one on eBay. Definite fake!


----------



## vannarene

I got the medium heart tag with enamel and he threw in the clasping link for free. We had to hurry since they were closing in 10 minutes (dinner took longer than expected lol) Next time I pop in I'll ask him to take off the jump ring. 

I love this charm because I can wear it on my bracelet or as a necklace. I can't wear bracelets for school because I'm doing clinical so that's a perfect time to wear it as a necklace instead


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> I got the medium heart tag with enamel and he threw in the clasping link for free. We had to hurry since they were closing in 10 minutes (dinner took longer than expected lol) Next time I pop in I'll ask him to take off the jump ring.
> 
> I love this charm because I can wear it on my bracelet or as a necklace. I can't wear bracelets for school because I'm doing clinical so that's a perfect time to wear it as a necklace instead


Wow I love it! xMMx


----------



## mishybelle

I was never really a huge Tiffany fan, but found myself in love with their ball bracelets. I originally went in for the 10mm because of it's simplicity, but came out with the 8mm RTT heart tag and 4mm RTT round tag ball bracelets. Here's to the start of a lovely relationship:


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Wow I love it! xMMx



me toooo!! Looks good.


----------



## vannarene

Thanks ladies! I love it


----------



## Caz71

mishybelle said:


> I was never really a huge Tiffany fan, but found myself in love with their ball bracelets. I originally went in for the 10mm because of it's simplicity, but came out with the 8mm RTT heart tag and 4mm RTT round tag ball bracelets. Here's to the start of a lovely relationship:
> View attachment 2125916



Looking great@


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I got the medium heart tag with enamel and he threw in the clasping link for free. We had to hurry since they were closing in 10 minutes (dinner took longer than expected lol) Next time I pop in I'll ask him to take off the jump ring.
> 
> I love this charm because I can wear it on my bracelet or as a necklace. I can't wear bracelets for school because I'm doing clinical so that's a perfect time to wear it as a necklace instead



I have this too.ohhh will ask for the clasp link.


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> I have this too.ohhh will ask for the clasp link.



The SA said they usually charge for the clasp link but he'd give it to me free. IDK why they would charge when some charms come with or without the clasp and are the same price. Maybe if someone asked for like 10 or something I'd see them charging. But yeah, it's worth it  And if you wear the charm as a pendant you can easily take the clasp link off because against the Tiffany necklace chains it looks really bulky, not so much on a charm bracelet though.


----------



## Caz71

Ye I put mine through another ring on a cheapie chain. Here pic


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Ye I put mine through another ring on a cheapie chain. Here pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125969



Does that one have enamel on the other side? Looks great on that chain


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Does that one have enamel on the other side? Looks great on that chain



Yup the blue. I sometimes wear it on the blue side along with a small rtt on 34inch fake Tiff ball chain.


----------



## msgem

My solitaire ring  it is tiny but I love it to bits!


----------



## MissNataliie

msgem said:


> My solitaire ring  it is tiny but I love it to bits!



It's absolutely gorgeous! Modeling pics please!  If you don't mind me asking, what size is it?


----------



## sourapril

small gold starfish necklace. When I bought it 7-8 years ago, it was only $400, now the price has doubled......


----------



## msgem

MissNataliie said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous! Modeling pics please!  If you don't mind me asking, what size is it?



thanks!  it's 0.34 ct.. I do wish to upgrade it but apparently it's not allowed?

here's a modelling pic as requested


----------



## MissNataliie

msgem said:


> thanks!  it's 0.34 ct.. I do wish to upgrade it but apparently it's not allowed?
> 
> here's a modelling pic as requested



Oh my gosh, it's stunning on you! I think it's the perfect size. That's strange that you can't upgrade? I may be mistaken, but I thought you could upgrade all rings as long as you're upgrading to something twice the value of the original.


----------



## msgem

yes that's what I thought too.. but they said it only applies to rings 1ct and above and for US only? is it true?


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my T&Co bead bracelets collection. Not sure if its too much "beads" what do you guys think?


----------



## BreadnGem

sourapril said:


> small gold starfish necklace. When I bought it 7-8 years ago, it was only $400, now the price has doubled......



I really want this cos my older son sleeps like a little starfish . But at the price now i cant bear to buy it.

It's so cute  though!!


----------



## PurpleLo

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my T&Co bead bracelets collection. Not sure if its too much "beads" what do you guys think?
> View attachment 2126855


I think it looks good. You are rocking the beads.


----------



## affairoftheart

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my T&Co bead bracelets collection. Not sure if its too much "beads" what do you guys think?
> View attachment 2126855



Of course not. You can never have enough of these.


----------



## U618327

aussie@heart said:


> I've been wanting that exact bracelet for ages, it's so beautiful and it looks great on you


 

Thanks.  Have you seen the one that is 8mm?


----------



## U618327

This is  a picture of my small black onyx bead bracelet with small amazonite with my 8mm black onyx bead bracelet.


----------



## sourapril

BreadnGem said:


> I really want this cos my older son sleeps like a little starfish . But at the price now i cant bear to buy it.
> 
> It's so cute  though!!



The silver one is not too bad.


----------



## Darbanville

double post, sorry!


----------



## Darbanville

Oh wow, you guys all have lovely things! 
I'm from Belgium and Tiffany&co is not that popular here, there's only 1 shop if i'm correct. I only got one piece, my engagement ring. My boyfriend and I visited the USA last october and we went shopping ofcourse, we ran right into a tiffany&co and he took me in to try on some rings... he asked me to marry him on my birthday. So my dream of owning a Tiffany&co diamond came true! (making a good picture of your own hand is not that easy  )


----------



## atlcoach

My new ring from the Ziegfeld collection!


----------



## emchhardy

atlcoach - Congrats on your new ring.  It's lovely.  Definitely a statement piece.  I noticed this collection came on-line yesterday.


----------



## sablier

Love the new pieces of Ziegfeld collection! Does anyone like the silver pearl earrings? I think they are too prettyyyyyyy


----------



## Candice0985

Darbanville said:


> Oh wow, you guys all have lovely things!
> I'm from Belgium and Tiffany&co is not that popular here, there's only 1 shop if i'm correct. I only got one piece, my engagement ring. My boyfriend and I visited the USA last october and we went shopping ofcourse, we ran right into a tiffany&co and he took me in to try on some rings... he asked me to marry him on my birthday. So my dream of owning a Tiffany&co diamond came true! (making a good picture of your own hand is not that easy  )



beautiful, classic, and sparkly  congrats!


----------



## fashionistalisa

Just bought the pearl earrings from the Ziegfeld collection.  Wanted to let everyone know it was up online.  I had talked before to members about when it would be available.


----------



## Candice0985

I noticed this line was up yesterday, i'm surprised the pricing seems really reasonable!(for tiffany) I like the onyx ring with the daisy engraved in it


----------



## fashionistalisa

My favorite is the black daisy ring too, but I had to go a little cheaper.  I plan to buy more from the collection later-also like the pearl bracelets.


----------



## PurpleLo

vannarene said:


> The SA said they usually charge for the clasp link but he'd give it to me free. IDK why they would charge when some charms come with or without the clasp and are the same price. Maybe if someone asked for like 10 or something I'd see them charging. But yeah, it's worth it  And if you wear the charm as a pendant you can easily take the clasp link off because against the Tiffany necklace chains it looks really bulky, not so much on a charm bracelet though.



How secure is the clasp link? Have you ever lost something using it?


----------



## sablier

fashionistalisa said:


> Just bought the pearl earrings from the Ziegfeld collection.  Wanted to let everyone know it was up online.  I had talked before to members about when it would be available.



waoooo, do you mind to share some modeling pics? i really like them but have no idea about de size and there is no tiffany store in my city so i can only see the pic on their website.


----------



## vannarene

PurpleLo said:


> How secure is the clasp link? Have you ever lost something using it?



I have only had it a few days but it's thicker than the ones on the necklace chains and difficult to open which is a good thing because it means it's almost impossible to lose something with it! I'll take close ups when I get home tonight


----------



## fashionistalisa

I ordered mine from the website, haven't got them yet.


----------



## PurpleLo

vannarene said:


> I have only had it a few days but it's thicker than the ones on the necklace chains and difficult to open which is a good thing because it means it's almost impossible to lose something with it! I'll take close ups when I get home tonight


Ok that's great to know.


----------



## Junkenpo

aahhh!  i want the ziegfield daisy cufflink to be earrings.  And I want the medium daisy locket.

I do not need any more jewelry... darn you Tiffany for being so beautiful!


----------



## NurseAnn

I'm surprised by how much I like the Ziegfield collection.  I love all the rings, the single pearl pendant, and this http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+2-p+2-c+2610354-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Darbanville

I'm not a pearl fan at all, but I adore the five strand bracelet! lovely!


----------



## sablier

fashionistalisa said:


> I ordered mine from the website, haven't got them yet.



ok, then please do share some modeling pics when u get them ~~~


----------



## atlcoach

Junkenpo said:


> aahhh!  i want the ziegfield daisy cufflink to be earrings.  And I want the medium daisy locket.
> 
> I do not need any more jewelry... darn you Tiffany for being so beautiful!



The locket is gorgeous! I almost bought it. This is the picture I took in store for my friend so she could compare sizes of  both lockers.


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> The locket is gorgeous! I almost bought it. This is the picture I took in store for my friend so she could compare sizes of  both lockers.
> View attachment 2128736



*lockets


----------



## atlcoach

Candice0985 said:


> I noticed this line was up yesterday, i'm surprised the pricing seems really reasonable!(for tiffany) I like the onyx ring with the daisy engraved in it



I took a modeling pic of the daisy ring in store when I was trying to decide which one to get!!


----------



## atlcoach

NurseAnn said:


> I'm surprised by how much I like the Ziegfield collection.  I love all the rings, the single pearl pendant, and this http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+2-p+2-c+2610354-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I bought this necklace to go with my ring. I'll add a modeling pic later. It is so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

atlcoach said:


> I took a modeling pic of the daisy ring in store when I was trying to decide which one to get!!
> View attachment 2128739



oh wow it's much bigger then I thought it would be! I like it


----------



## emchhardy

Is it just me or does that one locket seem HUGE?  I like the smaller one better.


----------



## NurseAnn

atlcoach said:


> I bought this necklace to go with my ring. I'll add a modeling pic later. It is so pretty!



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## mymeimei02

I  am so excited my DBTY collection is complete! It started with the 0.05 ct 16 inch yellow gold necklace one of my first T&Co piece 10 years ago! I just got the SS diamond ring. My only regret was waiting too long after the price increase.... Oh well


----------



## Caz71

mymeimei02 said:


> I  am so excited my DBTY collection is complete! It started with the 0.05 ct 16 inch yellow gold necklace one of my first T&Co piece 10 years ago! I just got the SS diamond ring. My only regret was waiting too long after the price increase.... Oh well
> View attachment 2130659



Beautiful. Sparkly :o


----------



## Annanson0306

I love ur DBTY collection ... Currently I got necklace & bracelet ; hopefully I'll have a complete set by end of this year &#128522;


----------



## MC04

This thread is great! I love looking at all the Tiff & Co. Jewelry pics!


----------



## Caz71

Annanson0306 said:


> I love ur DBTY collection ... Currently I got necklace & bracelet ; hopefully I'll have a complete set by end of this year &#128522;



))))))))))


----------



## BreadnGem

mymeimei02 said:


> I  am so excited my DBTY collection is complete! It started with the 0.05 ct 16 inch yellow gold necklace one of my first T&Co piece 10 years ago! I just got the SS diamond ring. My only regret was waiting too long after the price increase.... Oh well



U have a lovely collection! Love dbty


----------



## Designpurchaser

mymeimei02 said:


> I  am so excited my DBTY collection is complete! It started with the 0.05 ct 16 inch yellow gold necklace one of my first T&Co piece 10 years ago! I just got the SS diamond ring. My only regret was waiting too long after the price increase.... Oh well



Very pretty and delicate. How are you finding the ring, does it work it's way down your finger?


----------



## mymeimei02

Thanks all for the compliments. I love DBTY its such an understated iconic classic


Designpurchaser said:


> Very pretty and delicate. How are you finding the ring, does it work it's way down your finger?


I had to go a size up from my normal ring size and you roll it down your finger. I highly recommend you try it on in person. When I first saw it online I was going to order my normal ring size and it wouldn't fit so I am glad that I went in person to try it on. Its very comfortable to wear sometimes I forget I am wearing it until I see it sparkle.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mymeimei02 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. I love DBTY its such an understated iconic classic
> 
> I had to go a size up from my normal ring size and you roll it down your finger. I highly recommend you try it on in person. When I first saw it online I was going to order my normal ring size and it wouldn't fit so I am glad that I went in person to try it on. Its very comfortable to wear sometimes I forget I am wearing it until I see it sparkle.



It's so unusual, enjoy


----------



## atlcoach

emchhardy said:


> Is it just me or does that one locket seem HUGE?  I like the smaller one better.



It is HUGE! I've never seen anything like it at Tiffany. The smaller one is really beautiful IRL. It doesn't show up well on the website, but it is a brushed silver finish all over.


----------



## bigdilove

Here are some bead bracelets. I also got the medium Elsa Peretti open heart pendant in silver. Love it!


----------



## Caz71

bigdilove said:


> Here are some bead bracelets. I also got the medium Elsa Peretti open heart pendant in silver. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133484



Cute combo


----------



## LVkitty

Here is my Elsa Peretti open hearts, 16mm rose gold and 11mm yellow gold on a rose gold chain. I bought them after the birth of my son, mommy and baby necklace.


----------



## LVkitty

I also bought the boy disc charm in silver and blue enamel. I had his monogram put on the back side. Here it is layered with my CBTY aquamarine necklace.


----------



## vannarene

I LOVE it! Might ask for this for mother's day


----------



## karo

LVkitty said:


> I also bought the boy disc charm in silver and blue enamel. I had his monogram put on the back side. Here it is layered with my CBTY aquamarine necklace.


It's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## karo

LVkitty said:


> Here is my Elsa Peretti open hearts, 16mm rose gold and 11mm yellow gold on a rose gold chain. I bought them after the birth of my son, mommy and baby necklace.


What a cute idea! Love how it looks!


----------



## vannarene

Did they remove the boy/girl charms from the website? I'm not seeing them!


----------



## Caz71

Its my day off so decided to wear the mini bow, have been neglecting this one and I was so obsessed about it a few months ago...


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Did they remove the boy/girl charms from the website? I'm not seeing them!



these ones? Ive never noticed them before...

http://www.tiffany.com.au/shopping/...-c+288216-r+160547229-x+CHM01-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## vannarene

Yes! Couldn't find them on the USA site lol


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Yes! Couldn't find them on the USA site lol



I just see a Pink (girl) one but no blue (boy)... on our aussie site..


----------



## pebz

Got these whilst I was on holiday in SF & Vegas!


----------



## LVkitty

vannarene said:


> Did they remove the boy/girl charms from the website? I'm not seeing them!


 I noticed that today when I went back. I ordered it online a few days ago. Maybe the stores have them in stock.


----------



## atlcoach

pebz said:


> View attachment 2136443
> 
> 
> Got these whilst I was on holiday in SF & Vegas!



I love the mini beads stacked together. So pretty!!


----------



## PurpleLo

LVkitty said:


> I also bought the boy disc charm in silver and blue enamel. I had his monogram put on the back side. Here it is layered with my CBTY aquamarine necklace.


I love this!


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

My tiffany stack for today . The mini RTT Rubedo is new


----------



## MissNataliie

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> My tiffany stack for today . The mini RTT Rubedo is new



I love all these together! The Rubedo is perfection.


----------



## faintlymacabre

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> My tiffany stack for today . The mini RTT Rubedo is new



Great stack!  I really want that Rubedo one!!  I was so disappointed when I learned that the rose gold version was discontinued, but at least they bought back something that looks similar.  I might pick one up tomorrow...


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Hi everyone! This is my first post and am so glad to contribute to this thread. I am a long time Tiffany lover and have formed quite a collection over the years. I have read this whole thread and thoroughly enjoyed looking at all of your gorgeous collections! I look forward to discussing all things Tiffany with all of you! 





faintlymacabre said:


> Great stack!  I really want that Rubedo one!!  I was so disappointed when I learned that the rose gold version was discontinued, but at least they bought back something that looks similar.  I might pick one up tomorrow...



Faintlymacabre, I too was VERY disappointed when the mini bead bracelet with rose gold RTT heart disappeared from the website. So much so that I called Tiffany customer service a few days ago in order to try to track down a store that still carried the discontinued bracelet. Luckily, I found one store that had it so I ordered it over the phone and it was delivered yesterday and it is beautiful!! I recommend you call Tiffany customer service as it is very likely that another Tiffany store will have at least one more bracelet left in stock so you will be able to order the bracelet over the phone as well before it completely disappears from inventory


----------



## faintlymacabre

LocksAndKeys said:


> Faintlymacabre, I too was VERY disappointed when the mini bead bracelet with rose gold RTT heart disappeared from the website. So much so that I called Tiffany customer service a few days ago in order to try to track down a store that still carried the discontinued bracelet. Luckily, I found one store that had it so I ordered it over the phone and it was delivered yesterday and it is beautiful!! I recommend you call Tiffany customer service as it is very likely that another Tiffany store will have at least one more bracelet left in stock so you will be able to order the bracelet over the phone as well before it completely disappears from inventory



I did try this!  There was one in a Vancouver store, but it was also not the length I was looking for (6.5") so I passed on it.


----------



## Harpertoo

PP marrakesh rings.....


----------



## Harpertoo

And the other.
Not sure why I cannot post multiple pics at once?


----------



## Caz71

Harpertoo said:


> And the other.
> Not sure why I cannot post multiple pics at once?



Pretty ring


----------



## Caz71

Ohh ill have my dbty tomorrow. Pics to follow.... my son said its so thin and thought there was nothing on the chain.


----------



## Caz71

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> My tiffany stack for today . The mini RTT Rubedo is new



Looks great.


----------



## Logicalillusion

So I'm graduating high school, and my parents offered to buy me a something from Tiffany & Co., but I'm not really a jewelry person, so I was wondering if you guys could recommend a timeless/classic piece (necklace or bracelet). Thanks guys


----------



## vannarene

Logicalillusion said:


> So I'm graduating high school, and my parents offered to buy me a something from Tiffany & Co., but I'm not really a jewelry person, so I was wondering if you guys could recommend a timeless/classic piece (necklace or bracelet). Thanks guys



What's the budget? Are you more likely to wear a necklace everyday or a bracelet? Do you prefer silver or gold or rose gold?


----------



## Caz71

merekat703 said:


> These are alittle clearer.



my dream layer..............


----------



## LVoeletters

Anyone have pics of their celebration stack specifically the jazz bands?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

faintlymacabre said:


> I did try this!  There was one in a Vancouver store, but it was also not the length I was looking for (6.5") so I passed on it.



I'm so sorry to hear that  I have a 6 inch wrist and bought the 7 inch bead bracelet and it fits perfectly. It tends to run a bit small. If you are interested in the size 7, it just appeared on Tiffany's website! I would snag it before it disappears agan! If not, at least the rubedo bead bracelet is a similar alternative. 

Have you seen the RTT rubedo heart double strand bracelet or the rubedo circle double strand bracelet? They are also similar. I am strongly considering the rubedo circle bracelet to wear with my rose gold bead bracelet and wide rubedo ring (which I am SO in love with)!


----------



## globsey

Just want to share my dbty 0.22ct YG bought last month. I usually wear it layered with Cartier dldc large size (0.2ct pink gold) at the longest hole. This might help some people who were asking comparison with Cartier dldc. The Tiffany dbty I wear it on the shorter hole, the one before the Tiffany stamp - well, it is not an actual hole but it works great for layering.


----------



## stmary

globsey said:


> Just want to share my dbty 0.22ct YG bought last month. I usually wear it layered with Cartier dldc large size (0.2ct pink gold) at the longest hole. This might help some people who were asking comparison with Cartier dldc. The Tiffany dbty I wear it on the shorter hole, the one before the Tiffany stamp - well, it is not an actual hole but it works great for layering.



OMG! Thank you for posting this picture. I am thinking of getting DLDC but not sure of how it will look. I think I like the look of DLDC more because the bezel makes it pop. Which one is your favourite?


----------



## globsey

stmary said:


> OMG! Thank you for posting this picture. I am thinking of getting DLDC but not sure of how it will look. I think I like the look of DLDC more because the bezel makes it pop. Which one is your favourite?



I love both, they are different. Tiffany dbty gives a delicate dainty look, while Cartier dldc gives a sophisticated elegant classic look. If I must choose one over the other, I would pick dldc because classic and sophisticated look is what I am after in a long run as I get older. Personally I love the metal from Cartier, they are so sparkly. For pink gold, I definitely prefer Cartier's pink gold than Tiffany's rose gold. For diamond, I prefer Tiffany by a tad but Cartier's is also gorgeous.


----------



## stmary

globsey said:


> I love both, they are different. Tiffany dbty gives a delicate dainty look, while Cartier dldc gives a sophisticated elegant classic look. If I must choose one over the other, I would pick dldc because classic and sophisticated look is what I am after in a long run as I get older. Personally I love the metal from Cartier, they are so sparkly. For pink gold, I definitely prefer Cartier's pink gold than Tiffany's rose gold. For diamond, I prefer Tiffany by a tad but Cartier's is also gorgeous.



Thank you for your opinion. I like that the chain on DLDC is a bit thicker, I know DBTY is supposed to be dainty but I like that the DLDC has more 'presence'. You are right about Cartier's pink gold, it is the best.


----------



## Logicalillusion

vannarene said:


> What's the budget? Are you more likely to wear a necklace everyday or a bracelet? Do you prefer silver or gold or rose gold?



Necklace, rose gold (or white gold-just as long as it isn't silver), and under $300  Preferably a classic piece that won't go out of trend (?). Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

globsey said:


> Just want to share my dbty 0.22ct YG bought last month. I usually wear it layered with Cartier dldc large size (0.2ct pink gold) at the longest hole. This might help some people who were asking comparison with Cartier dldc. The Tiffany dbty I wear it on the shorter hole, the one before the Tiffany stamp - well, it is not an actual hole but it works great for layering.



Good tip abt the fake hole. Been curious ti see a comparison between the two. Thanks for showing.


----------



## globsey

Logicalillusion said:


> Necklace, rose gold (or white gold-just as long as it isn't silver), and under $300  Preferably a classic piece that won't go out of trend (?). Thanks!


I think the cheapest necklace in gold is over $500, so your budget is too low unless silver. You can go to Tiffany website and search for necklace and filter by gold and sort by lowest to highest price.


----------



## Logicalillusion

globsey said:


> I think the cheapest necklace in gold is over $500, so your budget is too low unless silver. You can go to Tiffany website and search for necklace and filter by gold and sort by lowest to highest price.



Oh, okay. I was searching earlier, and I did not know we could filter by material also. Thanks. That helps a lot. I guess if I really want Tiffany & Co. I will have to do some convincing.. or just not get it at all haha (probably)  Thanks again!


----------



## kasaba0629

I love everything about Tiffany&Co. I have the "please return to Tiffany&Co" heart necklace& heart ring, the k initial necklace, the Tiffany Blue band ring, then xoxo ring, and another silver band ring with a diamond in it!


----------



## Caz71

Presenting my new dbty. Its tiny!!!


----------



## Caz71

Looks better layered!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Presenting my new dbty. Its tiny!!!



Congrats! Very pretty


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Congrats! Very pretty



Thanks Bread. I like it but not in love. I prefer it layered then alone. I guess my neck is wide and makes the bezel smaller! I need to wear my glasses to 'see' it!!!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Presenting my new dbty. Its tiny!!!



Looks beautiful though! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Looks better layered!



Now you've got that, what's next for you Caz 71?!?!?!  xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Now you've got that, what's next for you Caz 71?!?!?!  xMMx



A bigger one!! Haha. Id luv the C Disc. Mothers day is soon!! Seriously my hubby wont want me to keep up my Tiffany obsession!


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - Congrats!  What size in that one?  Is it sterling silver? Looks nice.


----------



## Dentist22

Caz71 said:


> Looks better layered!



Love this, especially layered.  Congrats!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Bread. I like it but not in love. I prefer it layered then alone. I guess my neck is wide and makes the bezel smaller! I need to wear my glasses to 'see' it!!!



Really? Looks quite noticeable n sparkly in the pics. Ah well......


----------



## vannarene

It looks great layered!  Is that  .07 or  .03?


----------



## lumkeikei

Darbanville said:


> Oh wow, you guys all have lovely things!
> I'm from Belgium and Tiffany&co is not that popular here, there's only 1 shop if i'm correct. I only got one piece, my engagement ring. My boyfriend and I visited the USA last october and we went shopping ofcourse, we ran right into a tiffany&co and he took me in to try on some rings... he asked me to marry him on my birthday. So my dream of owning a Tiffany&co diamond came true! (making a good picture of your own hand is not that easy  )



Lovely ring! May I ask what is the carat size?


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> It looks great layered!  Is that  .07 or  .03?



Its 18 inch so the 05. I wonder if the 07 is noticebly larger stone?


----------



## vannarene

That's what I meant Lol I like it


----------



## vannarene

It's not.... I saw it in person lol


----------



## Caz71

Ok layered with bean. Looks sparklier in day.


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> It's not.... I saw it in person lol



So 07 is like 05? I like the 18 inch chain. The 03 and 07 is 16 inch.


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - I really like it layered with the small bean.  They look wonderful together.


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - I really like it layered with the small bean.  They look wonderful together.



Hey thanks girls for yr nice comments. Appreciate them xo


----------



## MissNataliie

Caz71 said:


> Ok layered with bean. Looks sparklier in day.



I absolutely love these together! Is that the mini bean? It's the perfect size.


----------



## Caz71

MissNataliie said:


> I absolutely love these together! Is that the mini bean? It's the perfect size.



Yeahhh. Thanks Miss N


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Ok layered with bean. Looks sparklier in day.


 
It looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Blossy

I like it alone as well as layered! To me, it may be dainty but it seems to have more prescence than I expected.

Darn, want one now!


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> It looks great! Congrats!



Thanks erinrose - its sooo light


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> I like it alone as well as layered! To me, it may be dainty but it seems to have more prescence than I expected.
> 
> Darn, want one now!



Ohh we are bad influences. Blossy wish u could see irl. There are other sizes but oh so exxy. Ridiculous! I dont think its worth the dosh but cos its a dbty!!


----------



## daisyw

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1873937
> 
> 
> Here is the pic i forgot it



Hi, this is my first post here. I'm planning on getting the daisy key, what size is yours? I can't decide between the small and large.  thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

One day I hope I'll have the Schulmberger egg and chain, the garden earrings, Victoria set, swing collection bands, yellow diamond soleste ring, peretti bottle pendant, cuff and snake necklace.


----------



## sissalovebags

This is my collection!!


----------



## Caz71

sissalovebags said:


> This is my collection!!



Love the blue, I so want a Tiffany bead bracelet!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Love the blue, I so want a Tiffany bead bracelet!



Yes, the blue is so pretty. I'm considering getting this bead bracelet myself but i'm not sure how the enamel will hold up (i heard it chips?) and also if it will be difficult to clean between the beads.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Yes, the blue is so pretty. I'm considering getting this bead bracelet myself but i'm not sure how the enamel will hold up (i heard it chips?) and also if it will be difficult to clean between the beads.



Yes or maybe try the rtt with no blue. Either way it will scratch up??


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Yes or maybe try the rtt with no blue. Either way it will scratch up??



I don't mind the scratches, but I will mind chipped enamel! 

I'm going to buy the RTT chain link bracelet, so I thought the one with the blue enamel will be more different fr the chain one. Besides, I do prefer the blue one.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I don't mind the scratches, but I will mind chipped enamel!
> 
> I'm going to buy the RTT chain link bracelet, so I thought the one with the blue enamel will be more different fr the chain one. Besides, I do prefer the blue one.



Are the rtt hearts big on those link bracelets. I always thought the heart looks like a medium or large size.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Are the rtt hearts big on those link bracelets. I always thought the heart looks like a medium or large size.



U are right. The heart tags do look bigger in pics but I'm not sure if they're small or medium.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I've noticed that my Rubedo Wide Ring has been irritating my finger (gets very itchy). I never had this type of reaction with Tiffany Sterling Silver. I'm wondering if it is the large copper content (or maybe nickel)  in the Rubedo that is causing the itching? The Rubedo ring even has a strong metallic odor similar to a penny. Is anyone else experiencing itching/irritation with Tiffany Rubedo pieces?


----------



## sammysprinkle

I have the rubedo bar necklace w/ silver chain. Not irritation whatsoever. I love it so much actually.

Sam x


----------



## Candice0985

LocksAndKeys said:


> I've noticed that my Rubedo Wide Ring has been irritating my finger (gets very itchy). I never had this type of reaction with Tiffany Sterling Silver. I'm wondering if it is the large copper content (or maybe nickel)  in the Rubedo that is causing the itching? The Rubedo ring even has a strong metallic odor similar to a penny. Is anyone else experiencing itching/irritation with Tiffany Rubedo pieces?



moisture could be getting caught under your ring and irritating your finger, try removing it for a few days and let the skin under the ring air out


----------



## irenesmile

Here's my tiffany collection! It's small, but I love all these pieces so much!







mini











dbty: it's 0.05, in sterling silver, and 18 inches long.


----------



## atlcoach

LocksAndKeys said:


> I've noticed that my Rubedo Wide Ring has been irritating my finger (gets very itchy). I never had this type of reaction with Tiffany Sterling Silver. I'm wondering if it is the large copper content (or maybe nickel)  in the Rubedo that is causing the itching? The Rubedo ring even has a strong metallic odor similar to a penny. Is anyone else experiencing itching/irritation with Tiffany Rubedo pieces?



I had the same problem with that ring. I mentioned it to my SA and she spoke to the manager and they let me exchange it. I had it for almost a year, but only wore it a few times. I think it might be the copper because I have other wide rings that don't bother me at all.


----------



## Caz71

irenesmile said:


> Here's my tiffany collection! It's small, but I love all these pieces so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbty: it's 0.05, in sterling silver, and 18 inches long.



Nice... have same bow and dbty. Do u layer them


----------



## LocksAndKeys

atlcoach said:


> I had the same problem with that ring. I mentioned it to my SA and she spoke to the manager and they let me exchange it. I had it for almost a year, but only wore it a few times. I think it might be the copper because I have other wide rings that don't bother me at all.



I'm sorry you experienced the same problem. I always wear wide rings (love the wide Tiffany Somerset ring) that don't bother me at all either. I've only had the Rubedo ring around a month so hopefully exchanging it will not be a problem. Do you experience irritation with any of Tiffany's silver or gold, specifically Tiffany's rose gold? I have never tried their rose gold but now am worried that the copper content in the rose gold may irritate my skin like the Rubedo.


----------



## irenesmile

Caz71 said:


> Nice... have same bow and dbty. Do u layer them


I actually don't layer them... I prefer them alone, for a more delicate look... but that's just me!


----------



## Myrkur

irenesmile said:


> Here's my tiffany collection! It's small, but I love all these pieces so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbty: it's 0.05, in sterling silver, and 18 inches long.



Nice collection


----------



## Myrkur

Caz71 said:


> Ok layered with bean. Looks sparklier in day.



I like this combo!


----------



## Myrkur

globsey said:


> Just want to share my dbty 0.22ct YG bought last month. I usually wear it layered with Cartier dldc large size (0.2ct pink gold) at the longest hole. This might help some people who were asking comparison with Cartier dldc. The Tiffany dbty I wear it on the shorter hole, the one before the Tiffany stamp - well, it is not an actual hole but it works great for layering.



Ahh i love both!


----------



## Myrkur

mymeimei02 said:


> I  am so excited my DBTY collection is complete! It started with the 0.05 ct 16 inch yellow gold necklace one of my first T&Co piece 10 years ago! I just got the SS diamond ring. My only regret was waiting too long after the price increase.... Oh well



I love your dbty collection


----------



## Myrkur

atlcoach said:


> My new ring from the Ziegfeld collection!
> View attachment 2127444



Niiice!!


----------



## atlcoach

LocksAndKeys said:


> I'm sorry you experienced the same problem. I always wear wide rings (love the wide Tiffany Somerset ring) that don't bother me at all either. I've only had the Rubedo ring around a month so hopefully exchanging it will not be a problem. Do you experience irritation with any of Tiffany's silver or gold, specifically Tiffany's rose gold? I have never tried their rose gold but now am worried that the copper content in the rose gold may irritate my skin like the Rubedo.



I have the Somerset ring in SS and the wide lock ring in SS. Neither one has ever irritated my finger the way the Rubedo ring did. I don't own any Tiffany rose gold, but I do have a white gold Tiffany ring that I wear frequently without problems. I hope you are able to exchange it. My SA thought it might be the copper content that was irritating me. It's too much money to spend on a ring you can't wear.


----------



## atlcoach

Myrkur said:


> Niiice!!



Thanks!!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

atlcoach said:


> I have the Somerset ring in SS and the wide lock ring in SS. Neither one has ever irritated my finger the way the Rubedo ring did. I don't own any Tiffany rose gold, but I do have a white gold Tiffany ring that I wear frequently without problems. I hope you are able to exchange it. My SA thought it might be the copper content that was irritating me. It's too much money to spend on a ring you can't wear.


I'm thinking about exchanging it for the wide lock ring in yellow gold. How do you like it? If you have a chance, I would love to see modeling pics of it (with the Somerset ring as well) for size comparison!


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

A few of my newer additions to my collection 

Charm enhancer necklace




Rubedo narrow 1837 ring


]

The 8mm bead bracelet and the rubedo mini bead bracelets are new


----------



## irenesmile

Does anyone have modeling pics of the tiffany amazonite bead bracelet, either one of them, the 8 mm or the 4 mm? I would love to see them!


----------



## PurpleLo

My new necklace


----------



## PurpleLo

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> A few of my newer additions to my collection
> 
> Charm enhancer necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubedo narrow 1837 ring
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The 8mm bead bracelet and the rubedo mini bead bracelets are new


I love your additions...how do u find the charm enhancer?


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

PurpleLo said:


> I love your additions...how do u find the charm enhancer?



Thank you . Unfortunately the charm enhancer necklace has been discontinued . My bf bought it for me a few months ago, the SA was able to find one somewhere in the company.


----------



## U618327

irenesmile said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the tiffany amazonite bead bracelet, either one of them, the 8 mm or the 4 mm? I would love to see them!


 
irenesmile:  I posted the 4mm amazonite bead bracelet on pg 305.  I hope it is clear enough for you to see it.


----------



## U618327

irenesmile said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the tiffany amazonite bead bracelet, either one of them, the 8 mm or the 4 mm? I would love to see them!


 
irenesmile:  I also forgot that I posted another clearer picture on pg 303.  Let me know what you think.  I have a friend that just purchased the 8mm amazonite but I don't know what it looks like yet.  I purchased the 4mm one because I did not want to pay 300.00 for the 8mm, but I am afraid that when I see my friends then that is going to make me want to go and purchase.  They did not have either one in the Tiffany store for me to be able to compare the two so I just ordered the 4mm.


----------



## atlcoach

LocksAndKeys said:


> I'm thinking about exchanging it for the wide lock ring in yellow gold. How do you like it? If you have a chance, I would love to see modeling pics of it (with the Somerset ring as well) for size comparison!



I love the lock ring! Both the Somerset and lock ring are sized for my ring finger, so I stacked them for the photo. HTH!


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> My new necklace



Congrats, love the bows )))


----------



## Caz71

irenesmile said:


> I actually don't layer them... I prefer them alone, for a more delicate look... but that's just me!



I have been wearing the dbty solo for last few days. Got sick of chains tangling up!!!!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> I have been wearing the dbty solo for last few days. Got sick of chains tangling up!!!!




I wear my notes charm with my rtt heart tag or my filigree... They get quite tangled but if I straighten them out every ten minutes or so it's alright. I don't mind... I like fidgeting with my necklaces anyway LOL What I hate is the clasp coming around the front


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I wear my notes charm with my rtt heart tag or my filigree... They get quite tangled but if I straighten them out every ten minutes or so it's alright. I don't mind... I like fidgeting with my necklaces anyway LOL What I hate is the clasp coming around the front



Omg was like fixing it every few mins. Drove me batty!!!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Omg was like fixing it every few mins. Drove me batty!!!



lol I'm debating the thicker tiffany chain for my longer chain. Maybe that won't tangle as easily?


----------



## irenesmile

U618327 said:


> irenesmile:  I also forgot that I posted another clearer picture on pg 303.  Let me know what you think.  I have a friend that just purchased the 8mm amazonite but I don't know what it looks like yet.  I purchased the 4mm one because I did not want to pay 300.00 for the 8mm, but I am afraid that when I see my friends then that is going to make me want to go and purchase.  They did not have either one in the Tiffany store for me to be able to compare the two so I just ordered the 4mm.


It looks so pretty! Are these bracelets new? I haven't seen them before, so I'm thinking maybe they're new... I know what you mean about not wanting to spend so much... On Friday I bought the dbty necklace and promised myself it would be my last tiffany purchase, but then this happened! I want to see both in the store in order to choose. I'm also afraid maybe they will be big for me, cause I guess I have small wrists...


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> Congrats, love the bows )))


Lol..I know u do... I love how your bow looks on you.


----------



## Kaliya

Does anyone have any photos of the Garden drop earrings or the Elsa Peretti Tanzanite studs? Thank you


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> lol I'm debating the thicker tiffany chain for my longer chain. Maybe that won't tangle as easily?



Yes I wore with a lonnnnng chain. Less fidgeting.


----------



## Caz71

Here with long chain and tiffany notes


----------



## U618327

irenesmile said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the tiffany amazonite bead bracelet, either one of them, the 8 mm or the 4 mm? I would love to see them!


 


irenesmile said:


> It looks so pretty! Are these bracelets new? I haven't seen them before, so I'm thinking maybe they're new... I know what you mean about not wanting to spend so much... On Friday I bought the dbty necklace and promised myself it would be my last tiffany purchase, but then this happened! I want to see both in the store in order to choose. I'm also afraid maybe they will be big for me, cause I guess I have small wrists...


 
irenesmile,
Yea they are new they came about about 3 months ago but they are not at my Tiffany where I can see them in person.  They can remove or add to the bracelet so that will not be an issue.  I know what you mean about promising not to purchase but I always do.  I am on the website 24/7 checking to see what new things I can purchase.  If I see the 8mm I will probably purchase it.


----------



## bergafer3

atlcoach said:


> The locket is gorgeous! I almost bought it. This is the picture I took in store for my friend so she could compare sizes of  both lockers.
> View attachment 2128736


Which locket did you almost get? Big or little one?


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Here with long chain and tiffany notes



Looks great Caz! xMMx


----------



## atlcoach

bergafer3 said:


> Which locket did you almost get? Big or little one?



The little one. The large locket is huge!!


----------



## laeticia

About time I posted this modeling pic in here, bracelet bought last month even though I said I wouldn't after the price increase :S


----------



## katie8757

Here's my collection  Sorry for the awful camera phone pics.
Charm bracelet:




Round RTT disc earrings and 10mm bead bracelet:




Elsa Peretti 18k gold open heart necklace and 1837 lock mini beads bracelet:




RTT mini beads enamel heart bracelet and Paloma Picasso hearts cross necklace:




Paloma Picasso zigzag and crown of hearts rings:




Entire collection:


----------



## BreadnGem

laeticia said:


> About time I posted this modeling pic in here, bracelet bought last month even though I said I wouldn't after the price increase :S
> 
> View attachment 2152149



This is pretty! Does it flip around a lot?


----------



## marielcarr

@Colby21, I love the Cushion Toggle collection and was disappointed to see it discontinue. Currently there is one on ebay that has the signature of Elsa Peretti along with the Tiffany & Co stamp. Does your item have the Elsa Peretti signature on as well. Not sure if the item is authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## katie8757

Here's mine  I am sorry for the awful and blurry camera phone pics.  I hope to continue to add to my collection, Tiffany's just keeps coming out with wonderful items time and time again.  I am hoping to pick up a piece from the Gatsby collection at some point as well.

Charm Bracelet (medium round link with paloma picasso horse, horseshoe, love heart, reindeer, cherub, diamond key, peace sign, blue enamel shopping bag and cowboy boot).





Round tag drop earrings and 10mm bead bracelet:





18k gold Elsa Peretti open heart medium necklace and 1837 lock mini beads bracelet:





RTT blue enamel mini beads bracelet and Paloma Picasso hearts cross necklace:





Paloma Picasso zigzag ring and Paloma Picasso crown of hearts ring:





And all together:


----------



## laeticia

BreadnGem said:


> This is pretty! Does it flip around a lot?



It does flip but tends to flip itself back. I am thinking if I shd get it shortened actually so that it will flip less. I'm afraid of it catching on something


----------



## irenesmile

So, today I finally bought the tiffany bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=30157524

I tried the bracelet on and, when I told the assistant that I was going to buy it, she told me about how the bracelet looks good with another bracelet it was together with on display, as if to try to get me to buy something else. I really did not like that. Then, the assistant dissapeared for a bit and I suddenly realized that my bracelet wasn't on display with the other bracelet. It turns out she had sold me the one that was on display and that I had tried on, without telling me. And now that I'm home, I see that the silver heart, on the side that doesn't say "return to tiffany", is really scratched. I just have to ask myself... Why? 

It's the second time that they sell me something on display, but the other time the assistant let me know that they didn't have any left, let me know that the one on display was the only one left, let me decide if I wanted to buy the one on display, and let me check the jewelry thoroughly before deciding that I wanted to buy it. This time, I didn't have that opportunity. I just felt like I needed to get this out and explain my disappointment, whether I'm overexaggerating or not, don't know. But I think from now on I'm going to start shopping less and making better decisions...


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

irenesmile said:


> So, today I finally bought the tiffany bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=30157524
> 
> I tried the bracelet on and, when I told the assistant that I was going to buy it, she told me about how the bracelet looks good with another bracelet it was together with on display, as if to try to get me to buy something else. I really did not like that. Then, the assistant dissapeared for a bit and I suddenly realized that my bracelet wasn't on display with the other bracelet. It turns out she had sold me the one that was on display and that I had tried on, without telling me. And now that I'm home, I see that the silver heart, on the side that doesn't say "return to tiffany", is really scratched. I just have to ask myself... Why?
> 
> It's the second time that they sell me something on display, but the other time the assistant let me know that they didn't have any left, let me know that the one on display was the only one left, let me decide if I wanted to buy the one on display, and let me check the jewelry thoroughly before deciding that I wanted to buy it. This time, I didn't have that opportunity. I just felt like I needed to get this out and explain my disappointment, whether I'm overexaggerating or not, don't know. But I think from now on I'm going to start shopping less and making better decisions...



Oh no!  I would return it asap.  I have never been sold anything on display, they always just order it and have it shipped to me, and its super fast shipping usually!  can you post some pics? i really wanted this bracelet so i'm interested to see how it looks on!


----------



## vannarene

Return immediately!!  That's unacceptable.


----------



## PurpleLo

irenesmile said:


> So, today I finally bought the tiffany bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=30157524
> 
> I tried the bracelet on and, when I told the assistant that I was going to buy it, she told me about how the bracelet looks good with another bracelet it was together with on display, as if to try to get me to buy something else. I really did not like that. Then, the assistant dissapeared for a bit and I suddenly realized that my bracelet wasn't on display with the other bracelet. It turns out she had sold me the one that was on display and that I had tried on, without telling me. And now that I'm home, I see that the silver heart, on the side that doesn't say "return to tiffany", is really scratched. I just have to ask myself... Why?
> 
> It's the second time that they sell me something on display, but the other time the assistant let me know that they didn't have any left, let me know that the one on display was the only one left, let me decide if I wanted to buy the one on display, and let me check the jewelry thoroughly before deciding that I wanted to buy it. This time, I didn't have that opportunity. I just felt like I needed to get this out and explain my disappointment, whether I'm overexaggerating or not, don't know. But I think from now on I'm going to start shopping less and making better decisions...


I don't think u made a bad decision or that u're exaggerating. I think ur sales person sounds terrible and you should return the bracelet.


----------



## irenesmile

Here are some pics of the bracelet. It's really pretty! If you like it, I recommend it. I don't know if I will return it. The scratches are all over but are so small that you have to look very careful to notice.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

atlcoach said:


> I love the lock ring! Both the Somerset and lock ring are sized for my ring finger, so I stacked them for the photo. HTH!
> View attachment 2150182



The lock ring looks so good on you! I'm going to Tiffany tomorrow to try and exchange the Rubedo ring, and I don't know if I want the Somerset ring in yellow gold or the lock ring in yellow gold. I already have the Somerset ring in sterling silver and I am in love with it but the lock ring looks beautiful as well. What do you think I should do!?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

katie8757 said:


> Here's my collection  Sorry for the awful camera phone pics.
> Charm bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round RTT disc earrings and 10mm bead bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti 18k gold open heart necklace and 1837 lock mini beads bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT mini beads enamel heart bracelet and Paloma Picasso hearts cross necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso zigzag and crown of hearts rings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire collection:



Do you mind posting a modeling pic of the 10mm bead bracelet stacked with the mini 4mm heart tag bead bracelet? I have the mini bead bracelet and am debating getting either the 10mm bead bracelet without any charms or the 8mm bead bracelet with heart tag. I like the 10mm but am worried it might be to large looking in my small wrist.


----------



## diane278

katie8757 said:


> Here's my collection  Sorry for the awful camera phone pics.
> Charm bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round RTT disc earrings and 10mm bead bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti 18k gold open heart necklace and 1837 lock mini beads bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTT mini beads enamel heart bracelet and Paloma Picasso hearts cross necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso zigzag and crown of hearts rings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire collection:


Are you a rider? (I showed quarter horses in my teens.) Your bracelet suggests that you might have a similar passion????


----------



## diane278

Recently added this Aegean bracelet.


----------



## lonnicole

diane278 said:


> Recently added this Aegean bracelet.


love it!


----------



## atlcoach

LocksAndKeys said:


> The lock ring looks so good on you! I'm going to Tiffany tomorrow to try and exchange the Rubedo ring, and I don't know if I want the Somerset ring in yellow gold or the lock ring in yellow gold. I already have the Somerset ring in sterling silver and I am in love with it but the lock ring looks beautiful as well. What do you think I should do!?



Thanks! They are both so pretty in yellow gold. I favor the lock ring over the Somerset. I think the diamonds add something special. A little touch of bling!


----------



## U618327

irenesmile said:


> So, today I finally bought the tiffany bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=30157524
> 
> I tried the bracelet on and, when I told the assistant that I was going to buy it, she told me about how the bracelet looks good with another bracelet it was together with on display, as if to try to get me to buy something else. I really did not like that. Then, the assistant dissapeared for a bit and I suddenly realized that my bracelet wasn't on display with the other bracelet. It turns out she had sold me the one that was on display and that I had tried on, without telling me. And now that I'm home, I see that the silver heart, on the side that doesn't say "return to tiffany", is really scratched. I just have to ask myself... Why?
> 
> It's the second time that they sell me something on display, but the other time the assistant let me know that they didn't have any left, let me know that the one on display was the only one left, let me decide if I wanted to buy the one on display, and let me check the jewelry thoroughly before deciding that I wanted to buy it. This time, I didn't have that opportunity. I just felt like I needed to get this out and explain my disappointment, whether I'm overexaggerating or not, don't know. But I think from now on I'm going to start shopping less and making better decisions...


 
irenesmile,
Sorry your experience was so bad.  How did the bracelet look on you, I would love to see a picture.  I am sure they will be happy to send off for a new one if they don't have anymore in stock.  That was wrong that she did not tell you about the display.  Normally they clean the display jewelry to shine it up, therefore she would have seen the scratches.


----------



## bex285

Getting my first Tiffany piece in a month's time, so excited


----------



## MissNataliie

bex285 said:


> Getting my first Tiffany piece in a month's time, so excited



That's so exciting!  What are you going to get?!


----------



## bex285

MissNataliie said:


> That's so exciting!  What are you going to get?!


Nothing extravagant, but I think I'm in love with this wee beauty 
s13.postimg.org/etb67vnkz/Tiffany_Tanzanite.jpg
Mind you I've yet to see it in real life so my mind might change yet...

Can't get the picture to show


----------



## irenesmile

U618327 said:


> irenesmile,
> Sorry your experience was so bad.  How did the bracelet look on you, I would love to see a picture.  I am sure they will be happy to send off for a new one if they don't have anymore in stock.  That was wrong that she did not tell you about the display.  Normally they clean the display jewelry to shine it up, therefore she would have seen the scratches.


The pics of the bracelet on me are on page 315!  I called and asked if they had the bracelet, and of course they said that they're out of stock... so, I was right when I imagined that they had sold me the one on display, ugh! (Cause I had just bought it yesterday). I am really dissapointed with the sales person who sold me that bracelet. They told me they are waiting for more bracelets to arrive, which could take a few weeks, but once they have one they will let me change it.


----------



## MissNataliie

bex285 said:


> Nothing extravagant, but I think I'm in love with this wee beauty
> s13.postimg.org/etb67vnkz/Tiffany_Tanzanite.jpg
> Mind you I've yet to see it in real life so my mind might change yet...
> 
> Can't get the picture to show



Oh it's gorgeous! I absolutely love that color.


----------



## bex285

MissNataliie said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! I absolutely love that color.




It's not a colour I'd usually wear but it's beautiful. Counting down the days


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!


----------



## Lola69

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180



Your set is beautiful! Love ur e ring!


----------



## sammysprinkle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180


What size carat is your ring??


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Lola69 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!!!



BreadnGem said:


> Your set is beautiful! Love ur e ring!



Thank you sweetie!!!



sammysprinkle said:


> What size carat is your ring??



Hi, my ering is a 2.51 carat cushion cut from T&Co and just and FYI my finger size is a 9.


----------



## Caz71

bex285 said:


> Nothing extravagant, but I think I'm in love with this wee beauty
> s13.postimg.org/etb67vnkz/Tiffany_Tanzanite.jpg
> Mind you I've yet to see it in real life so my mind might change yet...
> 
> Can't get the picture to show



Gorgy. Ive seen the necklace
 Purply kind of color


----------



## etk123

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180



Looks divine!!! What a dream set you have!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> Looks divine!!! What a dream set you have!



Thank you very much! I love your set, it really is perfection!!!


----------



## globsey

irenesmile said:


> So, today I finally bought the tiffany bracelet: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=30157524
> 
> I tried the bracelet on and, when I told the assistant that I was going to buy it, she told me about how the bracelet looks good with another bracelet it was together with on display, as if to try to get me to buy something else. I really did not like that. Then, the assistant dissapeared for a bit and I suddenly realized that my bracelet wasn't on display with the other bracelet. It turns out she had sold me the one that was on display and that I had tried on, without telling me. And now that I'm home, I see that the silver heart, on the side that doesn't say "return to tiffany", is really scratched. I just have to ask myself... Why?
> 
> It's the second time that they sell me something on display, but the other time the assistant let me know that they didn't have any left, let me know that the one on display was the only one left, let me decide if I wanted to buy the one on display, and let me check the jewelry thoroughly before deciding that I wanted to buy it. This time, I didn't have that opportunity. I just felt like I needed to get this out and explain my disappointment, whether I'm overexaggerating or not, don't know. But I think from now on I'm going to start shopping less and making better decisions...


You can always go back to any Tiffany store and get it exchange. It happened to me before although not the display one. My dh bought as a gift for me and only gave it to me 2 weeks later. I was about to wear it for the first time a week later and noticed a tiny chip on the pendant and I went to a different Tiffany store to exchange it on the weekend, by that time it had been more than 3 weeks since purchased. And it was fine to do so as long as not worn. The SA even told me if I was not happy with any stocks they had, she could order one for me. I walked out as a happy customer.


----------



## greenqueen

I got this Tiffany tsavorite necklace for Christmas of 2011. I'm a green girl!


----------



## stmary

greenqueen said:


> I got this Tiffany tsavorite necklace for Christmas of 2011. I'm a green girl!



Lovely! I love green too


----------



## LVoeletters

Got a little blue package yesterday.... (After Tiffany's lost it for half
The month!)


----------



## cupcake34

> Got a little blue package yesterday.... (After Tiffany's lost it for half
> The month!)



Congrats!!! 

What's in there?


----------



## MaxineL

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has an olive branch ring and is willing to take a picture of it. Im contemplating getting it but im just not 100% convinced. thank you so much.


----------



## greenqueen

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-leaf-collection-your-impressions-807212.html

Look at post 39....it shows both the wide an narrow rings.  I have an order in on the wide, but I'm not sure how much to size up (a whole size or just a half size). Anyone who has it care to comment?


----------



## atlcoach

greenqueen said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...-leaf-collection-your-impressions-807212.html
> 
> Look at post 39....it shows both the wide an narrow rings.  I have an order in on the wide, but I'm not sure how much to size up (a whole size or just a half size). Anyone who has it care to comment?



Typically, I go up a half size for the wide rings and it works well for me.


----------



## debssx3

My very first Tiffanys from my bf on our 5th Valentine's Day together.  

I'd love the matching necklace too though!


----------



## acrowcounted

Total impulse buy today. Never bought earrings over $5 before and haven't worn any since I was about 10 years old. I've recently been feeling that now that I'm a 30 year old woman, I should own and wear a nice pair of diamond earrings. Presenting my new purchase: Tiffany Circlet Diamond Earrings ('regular" size, not mini):


----------



## AndieAbroad

acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse buy today. Never bought earrings over $5 before and haven't worn any since I was about 10 years old. I've recently been feeling that now that I'm a 30 year old woman, I should own and wear a nice pair of diamond earrings. Presenting my new purchase: Tiffany Circlet Diamond Earrings ('regular" size, not mini):



What an amazing 'impulse buy', hahah! They look gorgeous on you. Well done.


----------



## Candice0985

acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse buy today. Never bought earrings over $5 before and haven't worn any since I was about 10 years old. I've recently been feeling that now that I'm a 30 year old woman, I should own and wear a nice pair of diamond earrings. Presenting my new purchase: Tiffany Circlet Diamond Earrings ('regular" size, not mini):



gorgeous!  what a great first pair of earrings


----------



## BreadnGem

acrowcounted said:


> Total impulse buy today. Never bought earrings over $5 before and haven't worn any since I was about 10 years old. I've recently been feeling that now that I'm a 30 year old woman, I should own and wear a nice pair of diamond earrings. Presenting my new purchase: Tiffany Circlet Diamond Earrings ('regular" size, not mini):



They look fabulous!


----------



## bex285

debssx3 said:


> My very first Tiffanys from my bf on our 5th Valentine's Day together.
> 
> I'd love the matching necklace too though!
> 
> View attachment 2160284



Love that bracelet. Any pics of it on?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I just bought the Tiffany Script Notes narrow band ring in Sterling Silver and wore it for an hour and it turned my finger black! I have never had this reaction to any of Tiffany's Sterling Silver and I have worn 7+ different Sterling Silver rings from Tiffany. I find this very very strange. I guess I have to return it  Does anyone know why this is happening with only this specific ring?


----------



## debssx3

bex285 said:


> Love that bracelet. Any pics of it on?



Yes actually


----------



## bex285

debssx3 said:


> Yes actually
> 
> View attachment 2161181
> 
> View attachment 2161186



Yay, thanks! It's even prettier on  may need to treat myself to this...


----------



## MissNataliie

debssx3 said:


> Yes actually
> 
> View attachment 2161181
> 
> View attachment 2161186



It looks great on you! I love how dainty it looks.


----------



## katie8757

LocksAndKeys said:


> Do you mind posting a modeling pic of the 10mm bead bracelet stacked with the mini 4mm heart tag bead bracelet? I have the mini bead bracelet and am debating getting either the 10mm bead bracelet without any charms or the 8mm bead bracelet with heart tag. I like the 10mm but am worried it might be to large looking in my small wrist.



Here are some pics of my bracelets stacked.  I hope it's helpful for you


----------



## katie8757

diane278 said:


> Are you a rider? (I showed quarter horses in my teens.) Your bracelet suggests that you might have a similar passion????



Hi there   Yes, I am a rider.  I have two horses named Sky and Tuff and they are my babies!  
Here's Tuff:




Me and Tuff on his first ride:




Sky watching over Tuff when he was a baby:


----------



## Candice0985

katie8757 said:


> Hi there   Yes, I am a rider.  I have two horses named Sky and Tuff and they are my babies!
> Here's Tuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Tuff on his first ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky watching over Tuff when he was a baby:


they're beautiful! omg tuff as a baby is soooo cute!


----------



## zonx

Hi, I've actually post this earlier in the chit chat thread but seems like i couldn't get any help there.
I repost here and hope anyone can shed a light here.

I bought a YG mini heart key pendant. I notice that the norm Tiffany stamped on my key is "Tiffany & co. Italy". 
When I look at another RG mini heart key pendant, the words stamped on it are "Tiffany & co." only.

I asked the SA about this but she was not able to answer too. 
Is that normal that all YG mini heart key pendant are stamped with  "Tiffany & co. Italy" instead of "Tiffany & co." only?


Anyone can help?

Thanks.


----------



## wintersong

lovely pieces ladies!! was wondering if anyone had this bracelet and would like to share pics/info? (:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323351+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## diane278

katie8757 said:


> Hi there   Yes, I am a rider.  I have two horses named Sky and Tuff and they are my babies!
> Here's Tuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Tuff on his first ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky watching over Tuff when he was a baby:


Your photos bring back memories! Boy, are your horses sweet!


----------



## faintlymacabre

LocksAndKeys said:


> Do you mind posting a modeling pic of the 10mm bead bracelet stacked with the mini 4mm heart tag bead bracelet? I have the mini bead bracelet and am debating getting either the 10mm bead bracelet without any charms or the 8mm bead bracelet with heart tag. I like the 10mm but am worried it might be to large looking in my small wrist.



For what it's worth, I thought the 10mm beads were definitely too large and imposing on my wrist (15cm).  I got the 8mm with small heart tag instead and am much more comfortable with it.  It looks more proportional.


----------



## Candice0985

zonx said:


> Hi, I've actually post this earlier in the chit chat thread but seems like i couldn't get any help there.
> I repost here and hope anyone can shed a light here.
> 
> I bought a YG mini heart key pendant. I notice that the norm Tiffany stamped on my key is "Tiffany & co. Italy".
> When I look at another RG mini heart key pendant, the words stamped on it are "Tiffany & co." only.
> 
> I asked the SA about this but she was not able to answer too.
> Is that normal that all YG mini heart key pendant are stamped with  "Tiffany & co. Italy" instead of "Tiffany & co." only?
> 
> 
> Anyone can help?
> 
> Thanks.


maybe post in the authenticate this thread? they should be able to help you with hallmarks


----------



## stmary

katie8757 said:


> Hi there   Yes, I am a rider.  I have two horses named Sky and Tuff and they are my babies!
> Here's Tuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Tuff on his first ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky watching over Tuff when he was a baby:




Beautiful horses!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

.....


----------



## @PinkCornbread

katie8757 said:


> Here are some pics of my bracelets stacked.  I hope it's helpful for you



Love your stacks:thumbup:


----------



## Caz71

I havent got any of the keys but love this one:

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...p+30-c+573050-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1


does anyone have it. I hinted to hubby for mothers day on sunday!


----------



## stephaniem1027

wearing my Tiffany Large Heart and key pendant.


----------



## sirensrise

wintersong said:


> lovely pieces ladies!! was wondering if anyone had this bracelet and would like to share pics/info? (:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7458-r+101323351+101323340-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


i have it and have posted pics before.


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

faintlymacabre said:


> For what it's worth, I thought the 10mm beads were definitely too large and imposing on my wrist (15cm).  I got the 8mm with small heart tag instead and am much more comfortable with it.  It looks more proportional.


 

Beautiful bracelet! This is exactly the one I have, so happy to see it on someone else, too.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!

I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!


Those are so pretty!!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

My new Emblem lock pendant in yg. A Mothers' Day present. Didnt expect to like it cos the website pics didnt look great, but i actually fell in love with it when i saw it irl!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> My new Emblem lock pendant in yg. A Mothers' Day present. Didnt expect to like it cos the website pics didnt look great, but i actually fell in love with it when i saw it irl!



Happy mothers day. Its so shiny . Lovely


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Happy mothers day. Its so shiny . Lovely



Thanks, Caz!


----------



## MissMee

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!



Wow these are gorgeous! Love love love! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

BreadnGem said:


> My new Emblem lock pendant in yg. A Mothers' Day present. Didnt expect to like it cos the website pics didnt look great, but i actually fell in love with it when i saw it irl!



This is so beautiful. I have the mini in RG & it's just such a classic piece that I'm sure will stand the test of time (& trends)! xMMx


----------



## karo

BreadnGem said:


> My new Emblem lock pendant in yg. A Mothers' Day present. Didnt expect to like it cos the website pics didnt look great, but i actually fell in love with it when i saw it irl!



Congratulations! It really is stunning!


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> This is so beautiful. I have the mini in RG & it's just such a classic piece that I'm sure will stand the test of time (& trends)! xMMx



I thought u had it MM!!!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> I thought u had it MM!!!



Sure do Caz! xMMx


----------



## PurpleLo

BreadnGem said:


> My new Emblem lock pendant in yg. A Mothers' Day present. Didnt expect to like it cos the website pics didnt look great, but i actually fell in love with it when i saw it irl!


Wow. That's a great Mother's Day present..your kids have good taste   It looks wonderful. I remember you were contemplating some mommy jewelry...can this be engraved?


----------



## BreadnGem

MissMee said:


> This is so beautiful. I have the mini in RG & it's just such a classic piece that I'm sure will stand the test of time (& trends)! xMMx



Thanks! Actually it was the pics u posted of your pendant that inspired me to consider this. I had not particularly noticed this before .



karo said:


> Congratulations! It really is stunning!



Thanks! Yes i really love it lots 



PurpleLo said:


> Wow. That's a great Mother's Day present..your kids have good taste   It looks wonderful. I remember you were contemplating some mommy jewelry...can this be engraved?



Haha, My kids are too young to actually choose it for me, so i bought it for myself (using DH's money lol )

Yes, it can be engraved but i have not decided yet if i want to do it. It looks pretty enough as it is.


----------



## laeticia

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!



Gorgeous! I don't see these on the website yet though, what material is the black part?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

laeticia said:


> Gorgeous! I don't see these on the website yet though, what material is the black part?



Thank you! The black is a silk cord and on the bottom there are two gold beads which are cute! T&CO emailed me about them on May 2, they had them on the website for a couple of days and disappeared after that, my SA said it was because they sold out of them and aren't getting them back in until the end of the month. You might try calling the 1-800 number and asking them if any stores have them which is what my SA did for me.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Here is a pic I took of the email they sent me


----------



## burberryprncess

My e-ring and wedding band.  The baguette band is custom but I like to stack it up with the other two.


----------



## cupcake34

> My e-ring and wedding band.  The baguette band is custom but I like to stack it up with the other two.



I LOVE your rings; especially your gorgeous e-ring!


----------



## laeticia

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you! The black is a silk cord and on the bottom there are two gold beads which are cute! T&CO emailed me about them on May 2, they had them on the website for a couple of days and disappeared after that, my SA said it was because they sold out of them and aren't getting them back in until the end of the month. You might try calling the 1-800 number and asking them if any stores have them which is what my SA did for me.



Thanks for the info, I'm located outside the US but I'll ask my SA about them. I do hope they are within my budget!


----------



## burberryprncess

cupcake34 said:


> I LOVE your rings; especially your gorgeous e-ring!



Thank you.  I hope you will find yours soon.


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!



I want the tsavorite one! it disappeared from the website and I haven't been able to find it in stores yet....

these look great on you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> I want the tsavorite one! it disappeared from the website and I haven't been able to find it in stores yet....
> 
> these look great on you!



Thank you sweetie you're always so sweet!!! I couldn't believe how fast these sold out online! My SA said the one that was the most limited was the tanzanite one, I feel very lucky to have gotten one! I'm sure they will restock them by the end of the month, let us know if you get one!


----------



## LadyBelle

My toggle necklace and knot earrings


----------



## LadyBelle

Filligree heart key necklace


----------



## Caz71

LadyBelle said:


> Filligree heart key necklace
> 
> View attachment 2179597



Thats gorgeous and the chunky chain is nice. Is it a one piece or the links chain.ta


----------



## sparkle7

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here is a pic I took of the email they sent me
> 
> View attachment 2177158



Do you mind sharing the price with me since I can't find them in line. You can pm me if you are more comfortable with that. Thanks


----------



## Maice

My blue enamel RTT heart toggle bracelet, and blue enamel RTT heart chain necklace


----------



## etk123

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!



Sprinkles these are so beautiful! The colors are so vibrant, I love them. You have the best Tiffany bling_* ever*_!


----------



## etk123

LadyBelle said:


> My toggle necklace and knot earrings
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179592


Pretty


LadyBelle said:


> Filligree heart key necklace
> 
> View attachment 2179597


Love this


Maice said:


> My blue enamel RTT heart toggle bracelet, and blue enamel RTT heart chain necklace


So pretty and shiny!!


----------



## Maice

etk123 said:


> Pretty
> 
> Love this
> 
> So pretty and shiny!!


Thanks, *etk123*!  They're actually new, pretty fresh from the store - part of hubby's Mother's Day gifts to me


----------



## LadyBelle

No, it's not one piece. It has the clasp in the back... hope that's what you meant.   I love it.  And the tiny key is too cute, too bad it hides most of the time.



Caz71 said:


> Thats gorgeous and the chunky chain is nice. Is it a one piece or the links chain.ta


----------



## Caz71

LadyBelle said:


> No, it's not one piece. It has the clasp in the back... hope that's what you meant.   I love it.  And the tiny key is too cute, too bad it hides most of the time.



Yes I couldnt see the key .


----------



## TrinketTattle

LadyBelle said:


> Filligree heart key necklace
> 
> View attachment 2179597



Ooh I love that combo of the chain+pendant!


----------



## LadyBelle

Heart bracelet, medium bead with small tag


----------



## merekat703

EP open heart and hook bracelet with my freshwater pearl bracelets.


----------



## Vix74

* Tiffany Notes round tag bracelet (I got this as a gift from my godson's parents on his christening day), that's from the Sydney store
* Notes Alphabet disc charm (Fifth Ave, NYC)
* Return to Tiffany heart tag (also from NYC)
* T&CO Horse shoe charm (Paris)
* plain chain & another Return to Tiffany heart tag (NYC)
* "Tiffany Yours" Tiffany and Co ring (NYC)

My plan is to add a charm to my bracelet from as many different cities as I can. 
I'm glad I got most of my things from the USA as we pay more for it (as with everything else) here in Oz.


----------



## tlhy71

My Tiffany & Co collection


----------



## Vix74

tlhy71 said:


> My Tiffany & Co collection


They're gorgeous pieces! I love the charms too


----------



## tlhy71

Vix74 said:


> They're gorgeous pieces! I love the charms too



Thank you


----------



## awwatchdog1

my retired globe cuff links


----------



## Jueletta

fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599263_10200618693742847_1114348418_n.jpg


This is a collection of charms from my husband and a couple from my children.


----------



## Myrkur

merekat703 said:


> EP open heart and hook bracelet with my freshwater pearl bracelets.



Is that ring tiffany's too?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Just received my mini bead bracelet with Rubedo charm.


----------



## CoachGirl12

This is just a shot of what I'm wearing today, but I"ll have to take a pic of my collection...sorry for the bad shots... quick pics!

Toggle Heart Bracelet and Heart Ring... and yes I love hearts!


----------



## PurpleLo

faintlymacabre said:


> Just received my mini bead bracelet with Rubedo charm.


I love it. Looks good with your love bracelet.


----------



## PurpleLo

CoachGirl12 said:


> This is just a shot of what I'm wearing today, but I"ll have to take a pic of my collection...sorry for the bad shots... quick pics!
> 
> Toggle Heart Bracelet and Heart Ring... and yes I love hearts!


I am really liking your nails.


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurpleLo said:


> I am really liking your nails.


Awww thanks so much! I've been getting a lot of compliments on them and this is my first time doing those sticker polish strips and they are fabulous, I plan on getting a lot of other prints, etc... They are on Day 3 (crossing fingers) that they last til Day 10 like they are suppose to!


----------



## Caz71

faintlymacabre said:


> Just received my mini bead bracelet with Rubedo charm.



Perfect match!!!


----------



## Caz71

CoachGirl12 said:


> This is just a shot of what I'm wearing today, but I"ll have to take a pic of my collection...sorry for the bad shots... quick pics!
> 
> Toggle Heart Bracelet and Heart Ring... and yes I love hearts!



Cute


----------



## emchhardy

I'm really loving that mini Rubedo bead bracelet.  That's on my wish list.  I drool (well, not literally) every time I see pictures of it.


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> I'm really loving that mini Rubedo bead bracelet.  That's on my wish list.  I drool (well, not literally) every time I see pictures of it.



Me toooo!! )


----------



## Aslater95

I went into Tiffanys with my boyfriend (future fiance) on saturday. I of course have always wanted a tiffanys ring, my boyfriend likes them but he does not like the price. A woman asked me if i wanted to try anything on. I have always had my eye on the tiffany soleste so i pointed to the smallest soleste they had on display and i put it on. omg! it was the most gorgous thing ever. my face lit up and my boyfriend saw that.  his face lit up too. we walked out of the store and he turned to me and said "babe. that is your ring. no other ring would even compare to that one" all i could do was jump and hug him! we have a consultation to order MY ring i love him so much!

Tiffany Soleste, .77 carats. i dont know the cut or clarity but it was 11,000. i have a 3.75 finger


----------



## MissNataliie

Aslater95 said:


> I went into Tiffanys with my boyfriend (future fiance) on saturday. I of course have always wanted a tiffanys ring, my boyfriend likes them but he does not like the price. A woman asked me if i wanted to try anything on. I have always had my eye on the tiffany soleste so i pointed to the smallest soleste they had on display and i put it on. omg! it was the most gorgous thing ever. my face lit up and my boyfriend saw that.  his face lit up too. we walked out of the store and he turned to me and said "babe. that is your ring. no other ring would even compare to that one" all i could do was jump and hug him! we have a consultation to order MY ring i love him so much!
> 
> Tiffany Soleste, .77 carats. i dont know the cut or clarity but it was 11,000. i have a 3.75 finger



Congratulations!! I am so happy for you. That ring looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Aslater95 said:


> I went into Tiffanys with my boyfriend (future fiance) on saturday. I of course have always wanted a tiffanys ring, my boyfriend likes them but he does not like the price. A woman asked me if i wanted to try anything on. I have always had my eye on the tiffany soleste so i pointed to the smallest soleste they had on display and i put it on. omg! it was the most gorgous thing ever. my face lit up and my boyfriend saw that.  his face lit up too. we walked out of the store and he turned to me and said "babe. that is your ring. no other ring would even compare to that one" all i could do was jump and hug him! we have a consultation to order MY ring i love him so much!
> 
> Tiffany Soleste, .77 carats. i dont know the cut or clarity but it was 11,000. i have a 3.75 finger



It is beautiful!!!! You sound like you have a keeper congrats in advance on everything!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon


----------



## Aslater95

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180


 
If you dont mind me asking how much was your 2 carat? i want to go as big as i can with my soleste! but the budget might not agree


----------



## Junkenpo

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon



Oh wow!  Congrats on your goodies, mother's day haul, I see a note...?

p.s. I love your display case and now I desparately want one.


----------



## gemlady72

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon



I love your clear display case. Where did you get it from? Thanks!


----------



## Urbanchic_NYC

Christmas gift from my DB


----------



## marie0505

Maice said:


> My blue enamel RTT heart toggle bracelet, and blue enamel RTT heart chain necklace



Wow Gorgeous!! It looks so great on you. May I ask how much the Blue Enamel toggle bracelet was? I can't seem to find it online. I've been eyeing the same toggle bracelet but the blue enamel is just gorgeous. If anyone knows the link to purchase online, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon


Love the new organizer!  
What new things did you get from LV & Tiffany?


----------



## Sexypiggy

My new infinity bracelet


----------



## Maice

marie0505 said:


> Wow Gorgeous!! It looks so great on you. May I ask how much the Blue Enamel toggle bracelet was? I can't seem to find it online. I've been eyeing the same toggle bracelet but the blue enamel is just gorgeous. If anyone knows the link to purchase online, I would greatly appreciate it!


 
Hi *marie0505!* 

I had to have the blue enamel toggle bracelet custom-made (well, hubby did).  He went to the Tiffany store and knew he wanted to get me the toggle bracelet, but when he saw the blue enamel, he knew that that was the one.  By default, the toggle bracelet comes with the regular silver RTT heart soldered on, so he had to have one custom-made wherein the SA linked the blue enamel RTT heart charm onto the toggle bracelet chain.

Not sure if you have the option to do that online, or if you need to go to the actual store.  Here are the prices for the bracelet chain and blue enamel charm, taken off of hubby's receipt emailed to him by the Tiffany's SA:

RTT blue enamel charm: $150
Toggle bracelet/chain 7.5 inches: $250

So total comes out $400 for the blue enamel RTT heart charm plus the toggle bracelet chain (plus add tax on top of the $400). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## swee7bebe

My new SS daisy key and Tiffany notes initial charm


----------



## vannarene

Does anyone have the modern heart mini with the diamond? I want a diamond for layering but the dbty has no weight and I want something that has weight to it. Pics if you have one please!


----------



## vannarene

Lovely!!!


----------



## um3abood

My sweet necklace sooo in luv with long chain just luv the tiffany colour in it &#9825;


----------



## TrinketTattle

um3abood said:


> My sweet necklace sooo in luv with long chain just luv the tiffany colour in it &#9825;



I'm adding this one to my wishlist, for sure! Love it!


----------



## Daenerys

Aslater95 said:


> I went into Tiffanys with my boyfriend (future fiance) on saturday. I of course have always wanted a tiffanys ring, my boyfriend likes them but he does not like the price. A woman asked me if i wanted to try anything on. I have always had my eye on the tiffany soleste so i pointed to the smallest soleste they had on display and i put it on. omg! it was the most gorgous thing ever. my face lit up and my boyfriend saw that.  his face lit up too. we walked out of the store and he turned to me and said "babe. that is your ring. no other ring would even compare to that one" all i could do was jump and hug him! we have a consultation to order MY ring i love him so much!
> 
> Tiffany Soleste, .77 carats. i dont know the cut or clarity but it was 11,000. i have a 3.75 finger



Awwwww. That's so cute! That ring looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## vivi24

luciness said:


> View attachment 2192751
> 
> 
> My new infinity bracelet


 

This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## alohamariss

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I thought of sharing my new Novo wedding band in rose gold with diamonds!!! I love stacking it with my two metro bands! I love the difference in width between the two styles!!
> 
> View attachment 2158180


 
Love love love your set!! Absolutely gorgeous!

I just got a Soleste as well and have started looking at bands. Seeing your pics helps!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Junkenpo said:


> Oh wow!  Congrats on your goodies, mother's day haul, I see a note...?
> 
> p.s. I love your display case and now I desparately want one.



Thank you junkenpo this case is my new best friend! I got it from a store called the Container Store and it can be ordered online 







gemlady72 said:


> I love your clear display case. Where did you get it from? Thanks!



Gemlady You have to get one! Go online to "The Container store" and search under jewelry storage






EBMIC said:


> Love the new organizer!
> What new things did you get from LV & Tiffany?


Hi Ebmic! I will post pictures so you can see


----------



## mlag724

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon


 Love your jewelry box. Does it protect your sterling from tarnish?


----------



## @PinkCornbread

mlag724 said:


> Love your jewelry box. Does it protect your sterling from tarnish?



Well so far I havent noticed any tarnish, I did lay the Tiffany pouches in the drawers to help tho. I am trying my best to avoid tarnish because cleaning silver isnt exactly what I call fun I do it with my regular dresser drawers as well. (Until I get the bigger clear jewelry box


----------



## @PinkCornbread

My Recent additions to my collection are Tiffany bead edge ring, 14mm bead bracelet, key chain, pen, little blue notepad,  3 charms (blue ladybug, blue gift box and purse with little blue heart), Perfume,  thin 1837 ring, blue mug, and Venetian id bracelet Ebmic I snuck in Lv stuff for you


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> I have been lazy and just lurking lately but have some new goodies to share-I even got organized! (Thats a big deal for me) more detailed pics coming soon



Love your jewelry case


----------



## Caz71

Wore my mini rtt heart earrings. They have been neglected!


----------



## etk123

New diamond horseshoe. I was planning on getting the Metro but went with the bigger platinum one instead. I like it for summer! Bad pics.


----------



## etk123

And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.


----------



## Caz71

etk123 said:


> And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.



Cool. Hey etk do those initial charms come in two different sizes. I thought only had.mini discs?


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Cool. Hey etk do those initial charms come in two different sizes. I thought only had.mini discs?



The pendant has no jump ring and is .75 inches whereas the charm is .5 with a jump ring.


----------



## vannarene

etk123 said:


> And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.



How long have you had it? I love it and wanna do that but I'm afraid they'll scratch bad. ..


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> The pendant has no jump ring and is .75 inches whereas the charm is .5 with a jump ring.



Sorry vanna - i dont ustand those measurements. So the charm is bigger then?? Call me a dum dum  ok i edit. Yes i think mine is smaller as cheaper


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> New diamond horseshoe. I was planning on getting the Metro but went with the bigger platinum one instead. I like it for summer! Bad pics.



This is lovely!


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.



The 2 necklaces look great together .

Do u find that the 2 discs overlap all the time? I had the same idea if getting 2 with my kids' initials but when I tried them on, both discs overlap on top of each other and I can only see 1 disc most of the time so it looks like I was wearing only one (hope this makes sense), so in the end I didn't buy them. Is it just me?


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Sorry vanna - i dont ustand those measurements. So the charm is bigger then?? Call me a dum dum  ok i edit. Yes i think mine is smaller as cheaper



The pendant, which does not have the jump ring, is bigger. This is the link. The charm is the smaller one with the ring.

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+287465-r+160471074-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Sorry vanna - i dont ustand those measurements. So the charm is bigger then?? Call me a dum dum  ok i edit. Yes i think mine is smaller as cheaper



Pardon my ignorance. I forgot we use a different system in the USA.  .5 inches is 12.7 millimeters I think.... so the .75 inch pendant should be around 18 mm?


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Pardon my ignorance. I forgot we use a different system in the USA.  .5 inches is 12.7 millimeters I think.... so the .75 inch pendant should be around 18 mm?



We use centimeters more. Ill find an online convertor..


----------



## Caz71

1.27 cm


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> The 2 necklaces look great together .
> 
> Do u find that the 2 discs overlap all the time? I had the same idea if getting 2 with my kids' initials but when I tried them on, both discs overlap on top of each other and I can only see 1 disc most of the time so it looks like I was wearing only one (hope this makes sense), so in the end I didn't buy them. Is it just me?



Bread , maybe you can wear them on a separate necklace, layer two necklaces with a disk each?


----------



## etk123

Caz71 said:


> Cool. Hey etk do those initial charms come in two different sizes. I thought only had.mini discs?



I think the ones on a chain are bigger than the little charms that you can take on and off of a chain. These are pretty small.


----------



## etk123

BreadnGem said:


> The 2 necklaces look great together .
> 
> Do u find that the 2 discs overlap all the time? I had the same idea if getting 2 with my kids' initials but when I tried them on, both discs overlap on top of each other and I can only see 1 disc most of the time so it looks like I was wearing only one (hope this makes sense), so in the end I didn't buy them. Is it just me?



Ok I tried to take a pic of how I did it. I looped the chain through the jump rings instead of putting the charms directly on it. It pulled the jump rings together and made the charms stick out a bit. Even if they were next to each other on chain I think you can tell there's 2 as they move a bit. But they are stationary like this, not moving on the chain. I was going to put my key with them but I seem to have lost it on my way to Tiffany's. 
My sa said that a lot of moms wear 2 together.


----------



## etk123

vannarene said:


> How long have you had it? I love it and wanna do that but I'm afraid they'll scratch bad. ..



I just got them. They way they're on the chain is keeping them pretty stationary, so not really rubbing, but I'm sure scratching is inevitable. Doesn't bother me. They look really cute on a shorter chain too!


----------



## ginger123

Are these the mini notes charms or the large? 

They look great on the longer chain. Envy! I think it would be cool to get one initial in SS, one in 18k.


----------



## vannarene

ginger123 said:


> Are these the mini notes charms or the large?
> 
> They look great on the longer chain. Envy! I think it would be cool to get one initial in SS, one in 18k.



Charms because they have the jump rings.


----------



## etk123

ginger123 said:


> Are these the mini notes charms or the large?
> 
> They look great on the longer chain. Envy! I think it would be cool to get one initial in SS, one in 18k.



Thanks! The chain is a bit more delicate than I hoped but still works for the look I wanted. It would be so cute with different metals. This is what they are.


----------



## swee7bebe

etk123 said:


> Thanks! The chain is a bit more delicate than I hoped but still works for the look I wanted. It would be so cute with different metals. This is what they are.
> View attachment 2203773



I agree that it would be cute with different metals. Which tiffany do you go to? The only Tiffany's I know in nj are up north. Is there one in AC?


----------



## MrsTGreen

etk123 said:


> And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.



I like this look.


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> I agree that it would be cute with different metals. Which tiffany do you go to? The only Tiffany's I know in nj are up north. Is there one in AC?



I went to King Of Prussia. Traffic was horrendous! It's a hike but my closest place for good shopping. There's a Tiffany in AC but it's small and they don't have everything. So I go to either one. AC is better for outlet shopping, KOP for the department stores! Have you been to The Pier lately? So many shops have closed, it's desolate. It's a shame. The Banana Republic is a mini golf course! But it still looks like Banana lol.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> And a 30" chain with 2 Tiffany Notes initial charms, my kids initials. I think I like it with the bow, I don't usually do 2 necklaces but maybe this is cute for a casual outfit.



I love how these look together!!! The longer chain is awesome!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> Ok I tried to take a pic of how I did it. I looped the chain through the jump rings instead of putting the charms directly on it. It pulled the jump rings together and made the charms stick out a bit. Even if they were next to each other on chain I think you can tell there's 2 as they move a bit. But they are stationary like this, not moving on the chain. I was going to put my key with them but I seem to have lost it on my way to Tiffany's.
> My sa said that a lot of moms wear 2 together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203749
> View attachment 2203750
> View attachment 2203751



This is a good idea! Another idea I have is to wear a different charm between the 2 discs, to separate them so they don't overlap. A key would be cute. U said u lost your key? Hope u found it!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Bread , maybe you can wear them on a separate necklace, layer two necklaces with a disk each?



I did think of that but I would prefer to keep it to 1 necklace instead of 2 necklaces.

Etk123's idea of looping the discs is pretty cool. May try that


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> I just got them. They way they're on the chain is keeping them pretty stationary, so not really rubbing, but I'm sure scratching is inevitable. Doesn't bother me. They look really cute on a shorter chain too!


They look gorgeous together! Congrats!


----------



## Vanille30

Help i to decide. I want to buy Elsa peretti starfish. Pendant or bracelet first?


----------



## etk123

MrsTGreen said:


> I like this look.


Thank you!


Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love how these look together!!! The longer chain is awesome!!!


Thanks Sprinkles!!


BreadnGem said:


> This is a good idea! Another idea I have is to wear a different charm between the 2 discs, to separate them so they don't overlap. A key would be cute. U said u lost your key? Hope u found it!


I like a third charm in the middle too. I think a rose gold one would be cute.


karo said:


> They look gorgeous together! Congrats!


Thanks so much Karo!!


----------



## etk123

Vanille30 said:


> Help i to decide. I want to buy Elsa peretti starfish. Pendant or bracelet first?



Pendant! I love it.


----------



## Vanille30

etk123 said:


> Pendant! I love it.



Thank you for your answer! What do you think about love bracelet? I have an hesitation...

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...s+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+love&search=1

http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/item...+1-c+288187-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26195284


----------



## etk123

Vanille30 said:


> Thank you for your answer! What do you think about love bracelet? I have an hesitation...
> 
> http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/Item...s+1-p+5-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+love&search=1
> 
> http://www.tiffany.fr/Shopping/item...+1-c+288187-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26195284



The bracelet is cute as well. I'd go for whichever I'd get more use out of.


----------



## Tifflover

I have the mini bead blue enamel bracelet and for my birthday (today) my hubby got me the mini pink enamel heart bracelet.  It's cute as we have a little girl and a baby boy.  However I really wanted the bow bracelet.  I don't want to hurt hubby's feelings, but don't know if the two hearts (pink and blue) look tacky???  Any thoughts???


----------



## BreadnGem

Tifflover said:


> I have the mini bead blue enamel bracelet and for my birthday (today) my hubby got me the mini pink enamel heart bracelet.  It's cute as we have a little girl and a baby boy.  However I really wanted the bow bracelet.  I don't want to hurt hubby's feelings, but don't know if the two hearts (pink and blue) look tacky???  Any thoughts???



I dont think they are tacky. I like the blue heart a lot. But the bow bracelet is very pretty too. How about keeping the 2 bracelets from hubby and get the bow one another time, say for christmas or something? Then u can either stack them or mix and match


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> I have the mini bead blue enamel bracelet and for my birthday (today) my hubby got me the mini pink enamel heart bracelet.  It's cute as we have a little girl and a baby boy.  However I really wanted the bow bracelet.  I don't want to hurt hubby's feelings, but don't know if the two hearts (pink and blue) look tacky???  Any thoughts???



Hi Tifflover - ''Id love to see the pink enamel if your'e able to take a piccie (with yr blue too). TIA


----------



## Tifflover

Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Tifflover said:


> Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.



It looks cute, not tacky at all! You can always get the bow bracelet later


----------



## Tifflover

What's the more popular size for the bow pendant - the mini or medium?


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.



So cute. Im definitely buying one but in our summer as winter here and bracelets hide under long sleeves. .


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> What's the more popular size for the bow pendant - the mini or medium?



Ive seen the mini more irl. Depends if u like dainty or bigger I guess


----------



## BreadnGem

Tifflover said:


> Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.



These are too cute!


----------



## BreadnGem

Tifflover said:


> What's the more popular size for the bow pendant - the mini or medium?



I prefer the medium for the diamond one and the mini for the plain gold/silver version.


----------



## SunshineP

my tiffany&co rings!
(from top) Tiffany notes band sterling silver
Tiffany 1837 rubedo narrow band 
Tiffany 1837 interlocking circle ring sterling silver
Is it too much to stack those rings?


----------



## Tifflover

I like the interlocking ones on their own. They will show better that way.


----------



## Junkenpo

i think the whole stack looks fabulous!  you have such nice fingers.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

SunshineP said:


> my tiffany&co rings!
> (from top) Tiffany notes band sterling silver
> Tiffany 1837 rubedo narrow band
> Tiffany 1837 interlocking circle ring sterling silver
> Is it too much to stack those rings?[/
> 
> Lovely! Beautiful hands too!


----------



## ginger123

When you have long & lovely fingers like that, you can stack away!


----------



## nuckingfuts

@PinkCornbread said:


> My Recent additions to my collection are Tiffany bead edge ring, 14mm bead bracelet, key chain, pen, little blue notepad,  3 charms (blue ladybug, blue gift box and purse with little blue heart), Perfume,  thin 1837 ring, blue mug, and Venetian id bracelet Ebmic I snuck in Lv stuff for you



omg!! where did you get the clear jewelry box.. ive been wanting one for agesss!!!!!!


----------



## nuckingfuts




----------



## Caz71

Its here!! Got a day earlier and the charm was attached!!


----------



## Caz71

I love it  so shiny


----------



## nuckingfuts

I recently completed my apprenticeship program and am now certified for an office manager.. And my boyfriend.. The sweetie that he is surprised me with a Tiffany bracelet that I have been wanting for a year now! It was the heart tag charm bracelet.. where the heart is in the center and the chain were around it.. i had it for about three weeks but noticed i wasnt wearing it as often as i thought i would.. so with his permission (of course) i went into the store to exchange it.  the original tiffany heart charm bracelet was too chunky for my thin arms. it didnt look pleasant at all. i was heartbroken! i was on the brink of tears! literally!! so then the lovely SA pulled out the medium link bracelet and the medium heart tag charm and had put it together for me! i was ECSTATIC! i was super happy!!  anyway.. here is the picture of my somewhat custom charm bracelet from Tiffanys!!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> I love it  so shiny



Lovely!!! How do you like the Oval chain? I feel like it would annoy me lol


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Lovely!!! How do you like the Oval chain? I feel like it would annoy me lol



A tad chunky but ok in our winter here.


----------



## LovingLV81

My little mini reveal of my return to Tiffany's toggle bracelet I got today &#128512;


----------



## missdennies

Junkenpo said:


> i think the whole stack looks fabulous! you have such nice fingers.


 
I agree!


----------



## BreadnGem

nuckingfuts said:


> I recently completed my apprenticeship program and am now certified for an office manager.. And my boyfriend.. The sweetie that he is surprised me with a Tiffany bracelet that I have been wanting for a year now! It was the heart tag charm bracelet.. where the heart is in the center and the chain were around it.. i had it for about three weeks but noticed i wasnt wearing it as often as i thought i would.. so with his permission (of course) i went into the store to exchange it.  the original tiffany heart charm bracelet was too chunky for my thin arms. it didnt look pleasant at all. i was heartbroken! i was on the brink of tears! literally!! so then the lovely SA pulled out the medium link bracelet and the medium heart tag charm and had put it together for me! i was ECSTATIC! i was super happy!!  anyway.. here is the picture of my somewhat custom charm bracelet from Tiffanys!!



Looks great! I know what u mean about the original bracelet being a bit chunky. I have thin arms/wrists too, but luckily I happen to like the look of a chunky silver bracelet on me . Your bracelet looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> I love it  so shiny



Very nice and shiny.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice and shiny.



Ye dont know how they got it on the oval link but the ring on the necklace looks ok, not bent out of shape. So cool how they had it attached. very nice surprise! Think will be hard to pull it off when I decide to change necklaces!!


----------



## Tifflover

Looks great. Is the chain 16"?


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> Looks great. Is the chain 16"?



No its 18. I cant wear 16, too tightish eek.. I might put an extender chain and make it abit longer when layering.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> I love it  so shiny



Booooootiful! Are you happy with it? xMMx


----------



## swee7bebe

Caz71 said:


> I love it  so shiny



 so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tifflover said:


> Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.



After seeing this I now want the pink one! I have the blue one already but the pink is adorable







SunshineP said:


> my tiffany&co rings!
> (from top) Tiffany notes band sterling silver
> Tiffany 1837 rubedo narrow band
> Tiffany 1837 interlocking circle ring sterling silver
> Is it too much to stack those rings?



I think its a gorgeous stack! Very PRETTY!







nuckingfuts said:


> omg!! where did you get the clear jewelry box.. ive been wanting one for agesss!!!!!!




HI Nuckinfuts! I got it from a place called the container store! I love it so much I went back and got the larger one as well-that means I need more T&Co to fill it up






nuckingfuts said:


>


Congrats on your classic & beautiful piece! I love mine and often layer it


----------



## @PinkCornbread

nuckingfuts said:


> omg!! where did you get the clear jewelry box.. ive been wanting one for agesss!!!!!!


Here are both of the clear cases for you to see- They can be ordered online at the Container Store.com if you dont have one locally


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Booooootiful! Are you happy with it? xMMx



I am! More than my dbty!!??


----------



## Caz71

swee7bebe said:


> so pretty. Congrats.



Thank ). Will be my everyday piece to wear


----------



## Caz71

Layered


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Caz71 said:


> Layered



Caz71 I love your combo!


----------



## etk123

Caz71 said:


> I love it  so shiny



It's beautiful, love it!!!!


----------



## nuckingfuts

@pinkcornbread said:


> here are both of the clear cases for you to see- they can be ordered online at the container store.com if you dont have one locally



omg thank you!!!!


----------



## nuckingfuts

BreadnGem said:


> Looks great! I know what u mean about the original bracelet being a bit chunky. I have thin arms/wrists too, but luckily I happen to like the look of a chunky silver bracelet on me . Your bracelet looks perfect on your wrist!



Thank you!! i think its just a personal preference the "chunky-ness" i personally didnt like the way it looked on myself.. but i'd love to see yours!


----------



## Tifflover

I love the layered look!


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> Layered


This looks very pretty. I know you said you thought your dbty was abit small but I love it for layering. It still sparkles away. I think I want this oval link chain too.


----------



## swee7bebe

And I want the DBTY!!!!! It's so pretty layered. What size is it? Just bought a "new" cabas piano. Will have to wait to get this DBTY. Maybe I will hint to dh to get it for me for my push gift.


----------



## Caz71

swee7bebe said:


> And I want the DBTY!!!!! It's so pretty layered. What size is it? Just bought a "new" cabas piano. Will have to wait to get this DBTY. Maybe I will hint to dh to get it for me for my push gift.



Thanks lovelies!! Swee its .05. There is a .03 and .07. Then there are bigger more exxy. Have u seen the dbty thread?? Addictive..


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Layered



The charm looks really pretty with the oval chain. And the dbty looks good with everything


----------



## Zeemo1922

It's my birthday / anniversary !! Hubby did good!


----------



## Zeemo1922

More birthday surprises


----------



## Caz71

Zeemo1922 said:


> More birthday surprises



Wow lovely. I always loved those blue studs!! Congrats!!


----------



## aicomd

Hi! My first time to post. A few of my most favorite things...


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71

Bigger heart


----------



## Caz71

Blue side on the medium


----------



## Caz71

Tiff ball bead chain


----------



## vannarene

Great combos Caz!!


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Great combos Caz!!



Ta.. I was bored. Lol... I like the oval chain with the heart notes and small rtt.


----------



## Tifflover

Great pieces!


----------



## Caz71

Thanks Tiff. Im thinking of selling the medium blue enamel rtt one. Its too big for my taste!!


----------



## Tifflover

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Tiff. Im thinking of selling the medium blue enamel rtt one. Its too big for my taste!!


I don't think the blue one is too big at all?


----------



## Tifflover

Caz71, I saw an older post of yours with your mini bow pendant layered with your name.  I love it!!!!!!  Where did you get your name pendant from???


----------



## U618327

Zeemo1922 said:


> It's my birthday / anniversary !! Hubby did good!


 
Zeemo1922,
Can you try on the blue earrings because I would like to see how they look?  I was thinking of purchasing.


----------



## Caz71

U618327 said:


> Zeemo1922,
> Can you try on the blue earrings because I would like to see how they look?  I was thinking of purchasing.



Me too... Tia


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> Caz71, I saw an older post of yours with your mini bow pendant layered with your name.  I love it!!!!!!  Where did you get your name pendant from???



Hey Tiff. I got it made fm an aussie jewellery shop Goldmark. Are u in the States? Check with your mall stores alot of them do name necklaces or try google. They are everywhere....


----------



## Tifflover

Thanks Caz71!


----------



## BreadnGem

I'm excited to share my yg bow earrings. This will most likely be my last jewellery purchase in a while though....i need to get some new clothes n shoes after this : (

In the end i caved and also bought the mini bow necklace in ss. It's so dainty n delicate i am almost loathe to wear it for fear of breaking or scratching it!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I'm excited to share my yg bow earrings. This will most likely be my last jewellery purchase in a while though....i need to get some new clothes n shoes after this : (
> 
> In the end i caved and also bought the mini bow necklace in ss. It's so dainty n delicate i am almost loathe to wear it for fear of breaking or scratching it!



I luv them and the earrings too. Im happy for u !!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I'm excited to share my yg bow earrings. This will most likely be my last jewellery purchase in a while though....i need to get some new clothes n shoes after this : (
> 
> In the end i caved and also bought the mini bow necklace in ss. It's so dainty n delicate i am almost loathe to wear it for fear of breaking or scratching it!



Naa should hold up the silver.bow. enjoy


----------



## BreadnGem

Very difficult to take decent ear shots. I promise my face is not really so huge irl


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Very difficult to take decent ear shots. I promise my face is not really so huge irl



Cutee. I want a pair


----------



## LovingLV81

BreadnGem said:


> I'm excited to share my yg bow earrings. This will most likely be my last jewellery purchase in a while though....i need to get some new clothes n shoes after this : (
> 
> In the end i caved and also bought the mini bow necklace in ss. It's so dainty n delicate i am almost loathe to wear it for fear of breaking or scratching it!



Sooooo very pretty !!! Congrats !


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Cutee. I want a pair



Thanks, u should get them  They are a good buy cos although they are supposed to be "mini", they are still quite noticeable n not that small as far as earrings go.


----------



## BreadnGem

LovingLV81 said:


> Sooooo very pretty !!! Congrats !



Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks, u should get them  They are a good buy cos although they are supposed to be "mini", they are still quite noticeable n not that small as far as earrings go.



Yeah they look pretty wide for mini. Did u compare with the silver version?? I must see the gold irl . I have to hint to DH as ten yr anniv on the 26th


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Yeah they look pretty wide for mini. Did u compare with the silver version?? I must see the gold irl . I have to hint to DH as ten yr anniv on the 26th



They are about the same size as the silver ones.


----------



## PurpleLo

BreadnGem said:


> Very difficult to take decent ear shots. I promise my face is not really so huge irl


Very pretty and feminine bread... These days I've been putting off essential clothing purchases because it feels like I am infringing on my jewelry fund lol..


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Very pretty and feminine bread... These days I've been putting off essential clothing purchases because it feels like I am infringing on my jewelry fund lol..



haha so true. Who needs clothes when you got nice jewellery...)


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Very difficult to take decent ear shots. I promise my face is not really so huge irl



They are reasonably priced I reckon for Tiffanys gold. I keep looking at your piccie. Im obsessed with them now! They cost $455 AusDollar here..


----------



## BreadnGem

PurpleLo said:


> Very pretty and feminine bread... These days I've been putting off essential clothing purchases because it feels like I am infringing on my jewelry fund lol..





Caz71 said:


> haha so true. Who needs clothes when you got nice jewellery...)



I know!!!  that's why I keep wearing tatty clothes, but now they are getting really shabby, even by my standards, so no choice but to buy new ones


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> They are reasonably priced I reckon for Tiffanys gold. I keep looking at your piccie. Im obsessed with them now! They cost $455 AusDollar here..



Yes, the price is indeed pretty good for a Tiffany gold item


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> This looks very pretty. I know you said you thought your dbty was abit small but I love it for layering. It still sparkles away. I think I want this oval link chain too.



Purple ye I love this oval chain. Its different. Get it! I should have prob got the 20 inch!!


----------



## LVkitty

I had the double heart onyx heart necklace, there is a clasp that holds the two hearts together. I had the blue enamel bracelet, so I decided to get the matching charm to switch out with the onyx heart when I want to be matchy matchy. I like the look, plus I could were the hearts solo too due to the clasp.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LVkitty said:


> I had the double heart onyx heart necklace, there is a clasp that holds the two hearts together. I had the blue enamel bracelet, so I decided to get the matching charm to switch out with the onyx heart when I want to be matchy matchy. I like the look, plus I could were the hearts solo too due to the clasp.



Oh how pretty-I love it! I am definitely picking up the necklace now to go with my charm bracelet!  Thank you soooo much for sharing


----------



## Caz71

LVkitty said:


> I had the double heart onyx heart necklace, there is a clasp that holds the two hearts together. I had the blue enamel bracelet, so I decided to get the matching charm to switch out with the onyx heart when I want to be matchy matchy. I like the look, plus I could were the hearts solo too due to the clasp.



This looks good. I also got the blue enamel to team up with my smaller rtt or tiffany notes but no clasp to hold them together!


----------



## Caz71

Layered Disc


----------



## Tifflover

Caz71 said:


> Layered Disc


How long is the chain on your name pendant?


----------



## Caz71

Tifflover said:


> How long is the chain on your name pendant?



Its actually abit longer than 18 inchs!!


----------



## sarahraegraham

Caz71 said:


> Layered Disc



I've been debating putting the initial pendant on my wish list, and I think you just helped me make up my mind. It's so pretty on you!


----------



## Caz71

sarahraegraham said:


> I've been debating putting the initial pendant on my wish list, and I think you just helped me make up my mind. It's so pretty on you!



Hii Sarah - thanks. Im glad! Yeah def. an every day piece for wearing.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Yay! I logged another 100 miles of running and got a charm & other random goodies to celebrate! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now my charm bracelet is complete. Please enjoy the pictures


	

		
			
		

		
	
 pictures dont do the case justice!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 got lucky on the scarf-only 1 in the store! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love all the memories and achievements my bracelet represents


----------



## LinnieVuitton




----------



## Tifflover

Does anyone have the Paloma Picasso "Love" pendant?  If so, is it really dainty.  Any modeling pics???  Thanks in advance


----------



## MrsTGreen

@PinkCornbread said:


> Yay! I logged another 100 miles of running and got a charm & other random goodies to celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my charm bracelet is complete. Please enjoy the pictures
> View attachment 2215039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures dont do the case justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got lucky on the scarf-only 1 in the store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the memories and achievements my bracelet represents



Congrats!! Love all your goodies


----------



## arya24

BreadnGem said:


> Very difficult to take decent ear shots. I promise my face is not really so huge irl



The earrings are so sweet!


----------



## arya24

My new diamond earrings (0.27ct) for my law exam 

Now I want to buy earrings in yg. Please help me to decide: I like the mini bows, the beads, the rtt mini heart tags and the mini notes...


----------



## arya24

Oh I forgot my oval key in yg also for law exam


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> My new diamond earrings (0.27ct) for my law exam
> 
> Now I want to buy earrings in yg. Please help me to decide: I like the mini bows, the beads, the rtt mini heart tags and the mini notes...


 
Thanks for the compliment . The bows are a good choice if you like more feminine and girly designs. I love them a lot.

Of the other 2 choices you listed, i like the mini notes as well. Have u considered the "heart" designs like the open heart and Paloma Picasso's loving heart? I think those are pretty too!


----------



## arya24

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for the compliment . The bows are a good choice if you like more feminine and girly designs. I love them a lot.
> 
> Of the other 2 choices you listed, i like the mini notes as well. Have u considered the "heart" designs like the open heart and Paloma Picasso's loving heart? I think those are pretty too!



you're right: the Paloma Picasso loving hearts are really cute! Thanks for the tip  I'll also try them on


----------



## arya24

My double heart tag pendant


----------



## LovingLV81

arya24 said:


> Oh I forgot my oval key in yg also for law exam



Sooo pretty I am wanting a key sooo bad I am hoping to get one for Christmas the RTT heart key one  sooo pretty ! I bet this looks awesome on you !


----------



## arya24

View attachment 2221261


LovingLV81 said:


> Sooo pretty I am wanting a key sooo bad I am hoping to get one for Christmas the RTT heart key one  sooo pretty ! I bet this looks awesome on you !



Thanks so much! I love my key! I hope you get one for Christmas 
And here is a modelling pic


----------



## miasra

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2221261
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I love my key! I hope you get one for Christmas
> And here is a modelling pic


Oh, my! That is gorgeous! After looking at this picture, I've decided to get it in gold! Thank you!


----------



## miasra

BreadnGem said:


> I'm excited to share my yg bow earrings. This will most likely be my last jewellery purchase in a while though....i need to get some new clothes n shoes after this : (
> 
> In the end i caved and also bought the mini bow necklace in ss. It's so dainty n delicate i am almost loathe to wear it for fear of breaking or scratching it!


Ahhh! I want, I want, I want! Gorgeous!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## miasra

Tifflover said:


> Here are a couple pics of the blue and pink bracelets. Sorry about the poor quality.


Oh, my goodness! They are both gorgeous! Seeing all these TJ are making me want to buy, buy, buy!


----------



## miasra

Hello All!
I'm new here and I just love all the pictures of Tiffany & Co jewelry here. I don't have much to share, but this is my everyday necklace, EP Color by the Yard necklace with a round tsavorite...Does anyone out there have the Paloma Picasso carnelian dot charm and chain? I've been eyeing this for MONTHS and want to order it online so badly! TIA.


----------



## bucha

I went crazy today. The Tiffany store in the city where I live closed a few months ago, although they are going to open a really big store to replace it in October.

I am currently on vacation in Montreal and visited the small Tiffany store in Holt Renfrew after going to the Fine Arts Museum. There, I got what I refer to as "my new toys":




Then, after lunch, I realize that there is a big Tiffany store a few minutes away from Holts. I get in and I find the piece of my dreams, which is even more beautiful in real life than online, where I used to stalk it for hours. And now it's mine!


----------



## wintersong

lol not an ER but my diamond bow ring that I'm wearing on my ring finger because it's too hot out to fit on my middle !


----------



## Caz71

miasra said:


> Oh, my goodness! They are both gorgeous! Seeing all these TJ are making me want to buy, buy, buy!



Luv the coloured ones!!! Niceee


----------



## Caz71

bucha said:


> I went crazy today. The Tiffany store in the city where I live closed a few months ago, although they are going to open a really big store to replace it in October.
> 
> I am currently on vacation in Montreal and visited the small Tiffany store in Holt Renfrew after going to the Fine Arts Museum. There, I got what I refer to as "my new toys":
> 
> View attachment 2221517
> 
> 
> Then, after lunch, I realize that there is a big Tiffany store a few minutes away from Holts. I get in and I find the piece of my dreams, which is even more beautiful in real life than online, where I used to stalk it for hours. And now it's mine!
> 
> View attachment 2221518



Lovely gifts for yrself! Is the bottle heavy?


----------



## emchhardy

bucha - Nice choices - yeah for you.  I love that bottle pendant especially.  What size is that one?


----------



## Ali7364

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2221261
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I love my key! I hope you get one for Christmas
> And here is a modelling pic



Is this the smallest sized?  I have been eyeing that one for some time.   So pretty on you!  Congrats!


----------



## arya24

Ali7364 said:


> Is this the smallest sized?  I have been eyeing that one for some time.   So pretty on you!  Congrats!



Thanks  Yes, it's the smallest size and I think it's a perfect size to wear it on short and longer chains.
On my first pic I wear the key on a 18" chain. On the second one the key is on a 16" chain and on the third one on a 24". 

I deliberate whether I should buy the rtt heart tag charm small in yg. What do you think?

The 2nd pic:


----------



## arya24

And the 3rd pic


----------



## miasra

wintersong said:


> View attachment 2221529
> 
> lol not an ER but my diamond bow ring that I'm wearing on my ring finger because it's too hot out to fit on my middle !


Beautiful! So elegant!


----------



## karo

arya24 said:


> Thanks  Yes, it's the smallest size and I think it's a perfect size to wear it on short and longer chains.
> On my first pic I wear the key on a 18" chain. On the second one the key is on a 16" chain and on the third one on a 24".
> 
> I deliberate whether I should buy the rtt heart tag charm small in yg. What do you think?
> 
> The 2nd pic:


It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## bucha

Caz71 said:


> Lovely gifts for yrself! Is the bottle heavy?



Hi Caz71,

 The bottle is not heavy, but not light either. I would say it's a good weight for a gold bottle.



emchhardy said:


> bucha - Nice choices - yeah for you.  I love that bottle pendant especially.  What size is that one?



Thanks! It's the small bottle. You can look at it here.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LinnieVuitton said:


>



Thank U







MrsTGreen said:


> Congrats!! Love all your goodies


Hey MrsTGreen! Thank you I hope to add some gold or diamonds soon!!! I am Super Excited!


----------



## Ali7364

arya24 said:


> Thanks  Yes, it's the smallest size and I think it's a perfect size to wear it on short and longer chains.
> On my first pic I wear the key on a 18" chain. On the second one the key is on a 16" chain and on the third one on a 24".
> 
> I deliberate whether I should buy the rtt heart tag charm small in yg. What do you think?
> 
> The 2nd pic:



I love it!  It looks perfect on it's own, IMHO.  Would be a great signature piece!  So pretty in gold and with your long neck!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Ali7364 said:


> I love it!  It looks perfect on it's own, IMHO.  Would be a great signature piece!  So pretty in gold and with your long neck!



+1 it really does look beautiful!


----------



## atlcoach

@PinkCornbread said:


> +1 it really does look beautiful!



+2 just gorgeous!


----------



## Joycece

So my bf bring me to Tiffany today to choose my birthday present, a ring that can be wear everyday, that's what he wants me to pick. After spending around 5-10 minutes, I made a decision to buy a Tiffany Hearts with 18k rose gold. 

Now the story begin, we paid, got the receipt. The SA said he is going to clean the ring for me. So i said, hey, can you also clean my Tiffany Key for me? my T-key is the large Daisy in sliver and a center diamond.

The SA weight the key in his hand, i was thinking &quot;hmm, it's not fake man&quot; he said he will be right back with the two items in the enclose tray. after 15-20 mins, he gift wrap the ring. and ask &quot;did you lost the diamond in the key?&quot; I am shock by his question..and did not prepare for it and answered &quot;no, i didn't&quot; he goes right back to the room. 10 mins later, he officially tells me the diamond is not there in the key. They tried to find it but didn't see it in the washing machine. So he said he is going to find it again tonight after the store close, if nothing find, they will replace or repair the key for me. I left my number and address to him. 

I am upset and still shock. I said ok, and prepare to leave the store. My bf was claim enough and asked the SA &quot;wait a minute, what to prove that we left the key at the store?&quot; and make a statement that the key was all good before we hand it to him. The SA then write us a in-store servicing receipt and we left.

The key is my favorite gift from my bf. It does mean a lot to me. I am very upset with this incident. Also, I was not fully satisfy with the service this time when i was choosing the ring. No passion is shown..we were looking at the $400 range ring, tried a couple of them and he tried to sell me a ring with diamonds for $1300? I said it's over budget then he squeeze a smile and walked away. He walked away couple times when we were still choosing and want to try things and ask prices. I mean, he's nice and did not push very hard. But i just expect more then that when i am a return loyalty customer, a little chat, ask what I want, show me the possibility.

Anyone has experience on repairing Tiffany or seeking replacement from the store? I seriously doubt that i still want Tiffany for my engagement ring.


----------



## ginger123

My Tiffany experiences have varied hugely from city to city. In St. Louis, the SAs were nightmares; in NYC, Boston, and other places, I've had lovely and helpful ones. 

I wonder if Tiffany SAs work on commission?


----------



## missdennies

Does anyone here have the Elsa Peretti Full Heart Ring? If so, would you please post modelling pics? I'm not sure how big it is, I'm partial to chunky rings. TIA!


----------



## Junkenpo

Joycece said:


> So my bf bring me to Tiffany today to choose my birthday present, a ring that can be wear everyday, that's what he wants me to pick. After spending around 5-10 minutes, I made a decision to buy a Tiffany Hearts with 18k rose gold.



I just wanted to say that I think your ring is gorgeous! I love it and you have a very sweet BF.  

I'm sorry you had such a blah experience at Tiffany. It seems like some SAs are so out for the sale they lose focus on customer service. I have found only one SA that I like to purchase from because she is so sweet and always willing to be helpful whether I am spending $ or $$$$. I don't feel pressured or hurried and she always looks happy to see me even if I'm just popping in to look around and not buy that day.  Sad to say, this type of SA seems to be becoming more rare.


----------



## BreadnGem

Joycece said:


> So my bf bring me to Tiffany today to choose my birthday present, a ring that can be wear everyday, that's what he wants me to pick. After spending around 5-10 minutes, I made a decision to buy a Tiffany Hearts with 18k rose gold.
> 
> Now the story begin, we paid, got the receipt. The SA said he is going to clean the ring for me. So i said, hey, can you also clean my Tiffany Key for me? my T-key is the large Daisy in sliver and a center diamond.
> 
> The SA weight the key in his hand, i was thinking &quot;hmm, it's not fake man&quot; he said he will be right back with the two items in the enclose tray. after 15-20 mins, he gift wrap the ring. and ask &quot;did you lost the diamond in the key?&quot; I am shock by his question..and did not prepare for it and answered &quot;no, i didn't&quot; he goes right back to the room. 10 mins later, he officially tells me the diamond is not there in the key. They tried to find it but didn't see it in the washing machine. So he said he is going to find it again tonight after the store close, if nothing find, they will replace or repair the key for me. I left my number and address to him.
> 
> I am upset and still shock. I said ok, and prepare to leave the store. My bf was claim enough and asked the SA &quot;wait a minute, what to prove that we left the key at the store?&quot; and make a statement that the key was all good before we hand it to him. The SA then write us a in-store servicing receipt and we left.
> 
> The key is my favorite gift from my bf. It does mean a lot to me. I am very upset with this incident. Also, I was not fully satisfy with the service this time when i was choosing the ring. No passion is shown..we were looking at the $400 range ring, tried a couple of them and he tried to sell me a ring with diamonds for $1300? I said it's over budget then he squeeze a smile and walked away. He walked away couple times when we were still choosing and want to try things and ask prices. I mean, he's nice and did not push very hard. But i just expect more then that when i am a return loyalty customer, a little chat, ask what I want, show me the possibility.
> 
> Anyone has experience on repairing Tiffany or seeking replacement from the store? I seriously doubt that i still want Tiffany for my engagement ring.



Your ring is very pretty 

I'm sorry u had such a bad experience. I would be upset too if it were me.

I find that not only does the customer service vary from store to store, even within the same store u can have nice SAs and terrible ones. I've also encountered SAs like the one u had, which spoils the whole shopping experience.


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> And the 3rd pic



This is so pretty! Love the color of the yellow gold!


----------



## arya24

karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!





Ali7364 said:


> I love it!  It looks perfect on it's own, IMHO.  Would be a great signature piece!  So pretty in gold and with your long neck!





@PinkCornbread said:


> +1 it really does look beautiful!





atlcoach said:


> +2 just gorgeous!





BreadnGem said:


> This is so pretty! Love the color of the yellow gold!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Joycece

Junkenpo said:


> I just wanted to say that I think your ring is gorgeous! I love it and you have a very sweet BF.
> 
> I'm sorry you had such a blah experience at Tiffany. It seems like some SAs are so out for the sale they lose focus on customer service. I have found only one SA that I like to purchase from because she is so sweet and always willing to be helpful whether I am spending $ or $$$$. I don't feel pressured or hurried and she always looks happy to see me even if I'm just popping in to look around and not buy that day. Sad to say, this type of SA seems to be becoming more rare.


 


BreadnGem said:


> Your ring is very pretty
> 
> I'm sorry u had such a bad experience. I would be upset too if it were me.
> 
> I find that not only does the customer service vary from store to store, even within the same store u can have nice SAs and terrible ones. I've also encountered SAs like the one u had, which spoils the whole shopping experience.


 
Thank you. I was actually doubt that this ring was the pecfect one because i didn't get any comment from the SA. I have to stuggle a bit until I know it's the one that i like. 

the lack of customer service really spoils the whole shopping experience. 

An update news, they called me and said they are replaceing a brand new key for me. We will see what they have to say when we go pick it up.


----------



## diane278

Joycece said:


> Thank you. I was actually doubt that this ring was the pecfect one because i didn't get any comment from the SA. I have to stuggle a bit until I know it's the one that i like.
> 
> the lack of customer service really spoils the whole shopping experience.
> 
> An update news, they called me and said they are replaceing a brand new key for me. We will see what they have to say when we go pick it up.


TCO is all about service and I think that if NY knew that the service at your local store was not what it should be, they would be pretty upset.  I'm a stockholder in TCO and if I were you, I'd speak to the store manager. If you are not comfortable with that, you can email customer service through their online site. I would be inclined to send a letter to the CEO. No one has to shop there....most people do so for the experience and the assurance of quality. You could have gone somewhere where you could get a discount but instead you went to Tiffany's. if the management (locally or nationally) doesn't know that something is wrong, they cant fix it. Letting them know will spare another couple from experiencing your disappointment. (I would probably wait until I got my repaired piece resolved)


----------



## EBMIC

@PinkCornbread said:


> My Recent additions to my collection are Tiffany bead edge ring, 14mm bead bracelet, key chain, pen, little blue notepad,  3 charms (blue ladybug, blue gift box and purse with little blue heart), Perfume,  thin 1837 ring, blue mug, and Venetian id bracelet Ebmic I snuck in Lv stuff for you


Love all your stuff!
How are you enjoying speedy?


----------



## Joycece

Again, disappointed

I went to pick up the replacement just now. The same SA gave me the new key without any cloth or bag. expecting me just hold the key in the hand. before i left, i am curious and ask: can you find the diamond?  *THE SA SAID: NO, BUT WHEN I LOOK AT THE NEW ONE, I DON'T THINK IT WAS THERE, BUT ANYWAYS, THAT'S OKAY*. I was shock by how he answered my question. 

When we prepared to leave with the key in my hand, I noticed the new key has a defect (a small sliver sticking out between the leave) and a small dent at the leave in front. I can't except the sticking thing as it is sticking my eye. I asked my bf to talk to him for another one because i don't have the brave to talk to the SA anymore, he makes me feel I am very small and like I am a bad person who cheats Tiffany for the lost diamond. I walked out and wait at the door.

My bf came out, with the old key (first time we saw it since the diamond is claimed lost) in his hand. The SA told him, *NOT EVERY PIECE OF JEWELRY IS PERFECT*. if we want another one, he needs to order it and will take around 2 weeks. My bf accept it, and wish to have a in-service receipt. the SA refuse and said we don't need any receipt. We can either wear the new one for now or take the old one and wait. Doesn't matter how many time my bf asks for the receipt, he insisted not to give us. So my bf toke the old key without any prove and left the store. 

We were very upset and mad, now planning to write the whole story to Tiffany. I attached the old key here for you guys. When I look at the old key now, i am sure that the diamond was there when i gave the key to him. His tray is same color as the background, there's no way he can't notice the diamond is missing when we hand it to him.

I am not just upset with the customer service, but the product quality too.


----------



## Joycece

diane278 said:


> TCO is all about service and I think that if NY knew that the service at your local store was not what it should be, they would be pretty upset.  I'm a stockholder in TCO and if I were you, I'd speak to the store manager. If you are not comfortable with that, you can email customer service through their online site. I would be inclined to send a letter to the CEO. No one has to shop there....most people do so for the experience and the assurance of quality. You could have gone somewhere where you could get a discount but instead you went to Tiffany's. if the management (locally or nationally) doesn't know that something is wrong, they cant fix it. Letting them know will spare another couple from experiencing your disappointment. (I would probably wait until I got my repaired piece resolved)


I agree with your input. Do you know where should i file my complaint? I can't it anywhere from Tiffany's website


----------



## ginger123

"Not every piece of jewelry is perfect" is not an acceptable comment. Sounds like it's time for that SA to find a new career.


----------



## diane278

Joycece said:


> I agree with your input. Do you know where should i file my complaint? I can't it anywhere from Tiffany's website


I am posting a series of screen shots that should take you to the online email to customer service. I am also including the name of the CEO and his mailing address at the company headquarters, in case you want to go directly to the top. I think the way you have been treated is totally unacceptable. In case I can't load all the pictures on one post. I will post again with any remaining photos. I hope this helps you.

The first shot is of the TCO homepage and the location of the _customer service_ link. Click on the words _customer service_. It will take you to a new page where you will find the the email link. Click on _email customer service._ On the next page, there will be a drop down selection menu to let them know why you are emailing them. Choose the one you want and write the email. What you have to say may be too long to fit in the email space. If it is, you will need to either shorten it or send the story to the CEO. That information is in the last screen shot. Or, you can cut to the chase and just send him a letter.


----------



## diane278

Joycece said:


> I agree with your input. Do you know where should i file my complaint? I can't it anywhere from Tiffany's website


I just posted and realized that I should have put boxes around the screen shots. I hope you can tell which one is which, as they have posted one right after another. But the information is all there. Good luck with this.


----------



## Joycece

diane278 said:


> I just posted and realized that I should have put boxes around the screen shots. I hope you can tell which one is which, as they have posted one right after another. But the information is all there. Good luck with this.


Diane, thank you for your time helping me out. I will first send an E-mail. If nothing is heard, I will mail a letter to the address or post it on their FB. As a stockholder, you care more than they do. I appreciate it


----------



## diane278

Joycece said:


> Diane, thank you for your time helping me out. I will first send an E-mail. If nothing is heard, I will mail a letter to the address or post it on their FB. As a stockholder, you care more than they do. I appreciate it


I am a very small stockholder. What I object to is bad manners, whether by a sales person or a customer. It is totally unnecessary for anyone to be rude to another person. How we treat each other is a very accurate indication of who we are as individuals.


----------



## atlcoach

Joycece said:


> Again, disappointed
> 
> I went to pick up the replacement just now. The same SA gave me the new key without any cloth or bag. expecting me just hold the key in the hand. before i left, i am curious and ask: can you find the diamond?  *THE SA SAID: NO, BUT WHEN I LOOK AT THE NEW ONE, I DON'T THINK IT WAS THERE, BUT ANYWAYS, THAT'S OKAY*. I was shock by how he answered my question.
> 
> When we prepared to leave with the key in my hand, I noticed the new key has a defect (a small sliver sticking out between the leave) and a small dent at the leave in front. I can't except the sticking thing as it is sticking my eye. I asked my bf to talk to him for another one because i don't have the brave to talk to the SA anymore, he makes me feel I am very small and like I am a bad person who cheats Tiffany for the lost diamond. I walked out and wait at the door.
> 
> My bf came out, with the old key (first time we saw it since the diamond is claimed lost) in his hand. The SA told him, *NOT EVERY PIECE OF JEWELRY IS PERFECT*. if we want another one, he needs to order it and will take around 2 weeks. My bf accept it, and wish to have a in-service receipt. the SA refuse and said we don't need any receipt. We can either wear the new one for now or take the old one and wait. Doesn't matter how many time my bf asks for the receipt, he insisted not to give us. So my bf toke the old key without any prove and left the store.
> 
> We were very upset and mad, now planning to write the whole story to Tiffany. I attached the old key here for you guys. When I look at the old key now, i am sure that the diamond was there when i gave the key to him. His tray is same color as the background, there's no way he can't notice the diamond is missing when we hand it to him.
> 
> I am not just upset with the customer service, but the product quality too.



How you were treated is just terrible. I agree you should email customer service and call their HQ and ask for the CEO. I had a similar incident with a diamond falling out of a white gold key and the Tiffany store handled it wonderfully. They were very apologetic and ordered a new one for me with expedited shipping at no charge. You should not have been treated this way.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Joycece said:


> Again, disappointed
> 
> I went to pick up the replacement just now. The same SA gave me the new key without any cloth or bag. expecting me just hold the key in the hand. before i left, i am curious and ask: can you find the diamond?  *THE SA SAID: NO, BUT WHEN I LOOK AT THE NEW ONE, I DON'T THINK IT WAS THERE, BUT ANYWAYS, THAT'S OKAY*. I was shock by how he answered my question.
> 
> When we prepared to leave with the key in my hand, I noticed the new key has a defect (a small sliver sticking out between the leave) and a small dent at the leave in front. I can't except the sticking thing as it is sticking my eye. I asked my bf to talk to him for another one because i don't have the brave to talk to the SA anymore, he makes me feel I am very small and like I am a bad person who cheats Tiffany for the lost diamond. I walked out and wait at the door.
> 
> My bf came out, with the old key (first time we saw it since the diamond is claimed lost) in his hand. The SA told him, *NOT EVERY PIECE OF JEWELRY IS PERFECT*. if we want another one, he needs to order it and will take around 2 weeks. My bf accept it, and wish to have a in-service receipt. the SA refuse and said we don't need any receipt. We can either wear the new one for now or take the old one and wait. Doesn't matter how many time my bf asks for the receipt, he insisted not to give us. So my bf toke the old key without any prove and left the store.
> 
> We were very upset and mad, now planning to write the whole story to Tiffany. I attached the old key here for you guys. When I look at the old key now, i am sure that the diamond was there when i gave the key to him. His tray is same color as the background, there's no way he can't notice the diamond is missing when we hand it to him.
> 
> I am not just upset with the customer service, but the product quality too.



Just letting you know I'd be devastated if I were you, I've also had bad customer service experiences with Tiffanys staff in Australia & now prefer to buy online which is a shame! I'd probably be a big sook & have a cry over it if i were you! it was a diamond so how rude of this assistant! I hope you get a new key that you love! Also did you get to speak to the store manager? I would defiantly complain big time!!!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my new Metro Bar bracelets with everyone!
> 
> I believe these just came out about a week ago, I purchased the 18k rose gold with pink sapphires & the 18k white gold with Tanzanites! I love them, I also would like to get the aquamarine one to stack with these two!



OMG these are so cute. They are from Tiffany's?! What store did you go to? I can't find them online!


----------



## Vix74

Got myself these Tiffany Notes earrings today, I received money for my birthday the other week and picked these babies out, they'll match with my Notes bracelet


----------



## coachazgirl22

Vix74 said:


> Got myself these Tiffany Notes earrings today, I received money for my birthday the other week and picked these babies out, they'll match with my Notes bracelet
> View attachment 2226378
> View attachment 2226379


So pretty. I have those too and love them. They are so lightweight. You will get a lot of wear out of them. Enjoy and congrats.


----------



## Vix74

coachazgirl22 said:


> So pretty. I have those too and love them. They are so lightweight. You will get a lot of wear out of them. Enjoy and congrats.


Thank you   I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Caz71

Vix74 said:


> Thank you   I can't wait to wear them!



Pls model Vix, would luv to see them on. TIA


----------



## Vix74

Will do


----------



## cung

My new soleste earrings. I have watching for quite a long time and finally decide to pull the trigger. It's really worth the wait.


----------



## Vix74

Here's my Notes earrings on


----------



## BreadnGem

cung said:


> My new soleste earrings. I have watching for quite a long time and finally decide to pull the trigger. It's really worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228510
> View attachment 2228511



These are lovely! What is the carat weight? Any chance of a modeling shot?


----------



## Caz71

Vix74 said:


> Here's my Notes earrings on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228633



Wow they look really nice on! Mite need a pair too!!


----------



## Caz71

Dbty and bow!! Wearing tonight to the.movies..


----------



## Vix74

Thank you  yeah at first I wasn't sure if they'd be too small but when I saw them in store I knew right away they're a good size for me!


----------



## Vix74

PS I love the bow necklace!


----------



## Caz71

Vix74 said:


> PS I love the bow necklace!



Yes the bow is gorgy. Bread n gem pls post yr one too


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Yes the bow is gorgy. Bread n gem pls post yr one too



Haha, just for you, Caz!

Wish i can go to the movies tonight too, but will be changing diapers instead


----------



## Joycece

Did anyone get the Ziegfeld jewel? I would love to see the pic for the pearl pendent or other products from the line. 

I tried the pearl pendent on today ( found the Tiffany at DT Vancouver HR has much better service and a very sweet SA). I love it so much, so vintage rulala, but worry that might be little to elegant for my age mid 20. What do you think? Any suggestion on either I should keep the ring or exchange for the necklace?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=29898359&mcat=148206&cid=2610354&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+2610354-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04402&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+tiffany+heart+ring&search=1


----------



## karo

cung said:


> My new soleste earrings. I have watching for quite a long time and finally decide to pull the trigger. It's really worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228510
> View attachment 2228511


Congratulations! These are stunning.


----------



## Candice0985

Joycece said:


> Did anyone get the Ziegfeld jewel? I would love to see the pic for the pearl pendent or other products from the line.
> 
> I tried the pearl pendent on today ( found the Tiffany at DT Vancouver HR has much better service and a very sweet SA). I love it so much, so vintage rulala, but worry that might be little to elegant for my age mid 20. What do you think? Any suggestion on either I should keep the ring or exchange for the necklace?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?sku=29898359&mcat=148206&cid=2610354&fromGrid=1&search_params=s+5-p+3-c+2610354-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04402&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+tiffany+heart+ring&search=1



I think it's age appropriate, and it's a really nice pearl pendant!


----------



## vani

My husband gave me this Tiffany love knot ring and bracelet 14 years ago when we were dating. They are the first pieces of jewelry he gave me and I just love them. They just need some good polishing though!


----------



## Myrkur

Aslater95 said:


> I went into Tiffanys with my boyfriend (future fiance) on saturday. I of course have always wanted a tiffanys ring, my boyfriend likes them but he does not like the price. A woman asked me if i wanted to try anything on. I have always had my eye on the tiffany soleste so i pointed to the smallest soleste they had on display and i put it on. omg! it was the most gorgous thing ever. my face lit up and my boyfriend saw that.  his face lit up too. we walked out of the store and he turned to me and said "babe. that is your ring. no other ring would even compare to that one" all i could do was jump and hug him! we have a consultation to order MY ring i love him so much!
> 
> Tiffany Soleste, .77 carats. i dont know the cut or clarity but it was 11,000. i have a 3.75 finger



Beautiful!!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Haha, just for you, Caz!
> 
> Wish i can go to the movies tonight too, but will be changing diapers instead



Lovely!! Ohh new color by the yard rings in aquamarine and pink


----------



## Sterntalerli

do you guys have a modeling pic of the "return to tiffany" heartcharm in x-large? thanks in advance!


----------



## Allshinythings

Got these two for my birthday from DH. They are so pretty!


----------



## Hello Jazzy

My tiffany charm bracelet my husband got me (minus the hello kitty)
Love that the links open and close so I can move my charms around. Please show me your charm bracelet if you have one &#128525;


----------



## Kdisaster

My first Tiffany piece!!! Return to Tiffany heart and lock necklace... Hubby surprised me with it for our anniversary....


----------



## LovingLV81

Kdisaster said:


> My first Tiffany piece!!! Return to Tiffany heart and lock necklace... Hubby surprised me with it for our anniversary....
> 
> View attachment 2233953



Awesome !! I have this piece and I love it to pieces !! Congrats happy anniversary


----------



## Kdisaster

LovingLV81 said:


> Awesome !! I have this piece and I love it to pieces !! Congrats happy anniversary



Thanks LovingLV81....


----------



## Caz71

If anyone has the 1837 interlocking two ring necklace. Pls post a piccieeee. Many thanks. Caz


----------



## Caz71

AmokedFish said:


> View attachment 2232218
> View attachment 2232219
> 
> 
> Got these two for my birthday from DH. They are so pretty!



The mini blue hearts is one of my fav. Congrats and happy bday!


----------



## Caz71

Here mine. Happy its 18 inch


----------



## Allshinythings

Caz71 said:


> Here mine. Happy its 18 inch



Very nice! So dainty!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..

Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Dr.Drew

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!



It really depends on how large your neck circumference is, on myself I would personally shorten a 16 inch, but I have plenty of friends that 16 inches is as small as they can go. Either way it will still look gorgeous!


----------



## Caz71

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!



Ohh they are lovely. Be sure to do a piccie. Thanks!! I wish I could wear a 16 inch


----------



## xoxmb

Can someone please tell me the size difference between the small and medium RTT heart tag pendant? I want to purchase one, but I don't know the sizes. Picture would be very helpful to! Thank you.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Dr.Drew said:


> It really depends on how large your neck circumference is, on myself I would personally shorten a 16 inch, but I have plenty of friends that 16 inches is as small as they can go. Either way it will still look gorgeous!



Thanks Dr. drew! I'm petite, general size uk6. 

Anyone have other opinion? Im going down to the store in 4 days..


----------



## LK79

Tiffany rubedo heart bracelet 
Tiffany legacy ring



Tiffany necklace


----------



## miasra

Caz71 said:


> Here mine. Happy its 18 inch


The 18" looks nice!


----------



## miasra

BreadnGem said:


> Haha, just for you, Caz!
> 
> Wish i can go to the movies tonight too, but will be changing diapers instead


Is this 18"?? I'm thinking of getting one, but can't decide.


----------



## miasra

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice here. I purchased 2 color by the yard (aquamarine and tanzanite) as I couldn't pick between the two.. I was wondering if I should shorten one, or lengthen one? Since I would like to wear them together..
> 
> Im pretty petite and the SA recommended that I shorten one instead to wear it as a choker, and leave the other as the original 16". Do let me know your thoughts!


Will you please post pictures?? I'd like to see them together. I have the tanzanite in 16" and I wish they were 18". But then the 16" looks nice when I wear a dress.


----------



## miasra

Vix74 said:


> Here's my Notes earrings on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2228633


They are bigger than what I had imagined! Thank goodness for this forum. For those of us who can't go to a Tiffany store, this forum sure does help tremendously!


----------



## miasra

wintersong said:


> View attachment 2221529
> 
> lol not an ER but my diamond bow ring that I'm wearing on my ring finger because it's too hot out to fit on my middle !


Sooo pretty!! I think it looks beautiful on your ring finger!


----------



## louisluver10

My new tiffany bracelets !


----------



## Firstfullsteps

miasra said:


> Will you please post pictures?? I'd like to see them together. I have the tanzanite in 16" and I wish they were 18". But then the 16" looks nice when I wear a dress.



I wish to! But for some strange reasons I cant seem to upload pics via the app both on my android and apple phones!


----------



## Caz71

Thank you Mum x


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Thank you Mum x



Oh wow Caz, it's stunning! You lucky thing! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Oh wow Caz, it's stunning! You lucky thing! xMMx



Hey you!! Ye mum gave me some dosh so went crazy!!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

miasra said:


> Will you please post pictures?? I'd like to see them together. I have the tanzanite in 16" and I wish they were 18". But then the 16" looks nice when I wear a dress.



I can finally upload! Here you go


----------



## Caz71

miasra said:


> Is this 18"?? I'm thinking of getting one, but can't decide.



Miasra , Just noticed yr msg. The dbty? Yes. The bow is 16 inch but i put extender.


----------



## miasra

Caz71 said:


> Thank you Mum x


Oh, they are gorgeous! Seriously, I need to win the lotto and head straight to Tiffany's!


----------



## miasra

Firstfullsteps said:


> I can finally upload! Here you go


Stunning!! What did you end up doing with these two..did you shorten or extend??


----------



## Caz71

Hey ladies.. i dont like the bows on me I wore for a few hours they felt uncomfortable. Now can I exchange them. I like it in the bow bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

Firstfullsteps said:


> I can finally upload! Here you go



Luv!


----------



## coachazgirl22

Caz71 said:


> Hey ladies.. i dont like the bows on me I wore for a few hours they felt uncomfortable. Now can I exchange them. I like it in the bow bracelet.



You should be able to. Good luck and sorry they didn't work out. You will love the bow bracelet.


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - Sorry the bow earrings didn't work out.  If you get the bow bead bracelet, do you plan to layer it with your enamel heart bow bracelet ?  Also, I know you were eyeing those heavier lock bracelet - what about putting the $ towards that instead (even if you can't get it right now, you may be able to after saving for a smidge bit of time).  Just an idea.


----------



## Caz71

I like the lock yes. http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...-p+21-c+287465-r+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - Sorry the bow earrings didn't work out.  If you get the bow bead bracelet, do you plan to layer it with your enamel heart bow bracelet ?  Also, I know you were eyeing those heavier lock bracelet - what about putting the $ towards that instead (even if you can't get it right now, you may be able to after saving for a smidge bit of time).  Just an idea.



Yes for layering. I need bracelets.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Ladies,

Does anyone have Paloma Zellige medallion rings? Black or green. How do they feel and are they ok for everyday use? Thanks!


----------



## sammysprinkle

Hello everyone! I was wondering if anyone has a zodiac charm, preferably on a necklace and willing to post a modelling photo. I would like to see the size on someone please =D


----------



## Vanille30

I shall like seeing real life pics of this ring please. Somebody possesses this ring in its collection? Thank you!!!


----------



## dancingchunli

I just started collecting tiffanys 2 months ago and here's what I have:







The key pendant necklace is my DH  anniversary gift to me.


----------



## miasra

Does anyone here have the Tiffany Sparklers Necklace in Amethyst or Green Quarts, I've been eyeing them for awhile!
Thanks.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+594261-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## miasra

My Interlocking Circles in Small, 16"..I love, LOOVE this necklace.


----------



## closetofpurses

This is NOT my picture-i saved it because i loved the look of the rings : ). Hope this helps a little



Vanille30 said:


> I shall like seeing real life pics of this ring please. Somebody possesses this ring in its collection? Thank you!!!


----------



## Vanille30

closetofpurses said:


> This is NOT my picture-i saved it because i loved the look of the rings : ). Hope this helps a little



Thank you so much!!  Really pretty in real life!!!


----------



## Caz71

miasra said:


> My Interlocking Circles in Small, 16"..I love, LOOVE this necklace.



Ohh I was gonna get this. One day... nice


----------



## youngchick

miasra said:


> My Interlocking Circles in Small, 16"..I love, LOOVE this necklace.



That looks terrific on you!


----------



## monella

arya24 said:


> My new diamond earrings (0.27ct) for my law exam
> 
> Now I want to buy earrings in yg. Please help me to decide: I like the mini bows, the beads, the rtt mini heart tags and the mini notes...


Congratulations! I am considering these earrings or the Diamond by the Yard earrings in platinum - I am just unsure of the size. Would it be possible for you to take a modeling pic of the earring on? I would really love to see what the .27 size looks on. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got this new SS bead ring from T&Co. Funny thing was I went there to get the CBTY pink sapphire ring which they sold out of but I ordered one should be here in a few days.


----------



## coachazgirl22

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got this new SS bead ring from T&Co. Funny thing was I went there to get the CBTY pink sapphire ring which they sold out of but I ordered one should be here in a few days.



Cute! How much was this ring? Is it comfortable. Congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## miasra

Caz71 said:


> Ohh I was gonna get this. One day... nice


Thank you! I want to get bracelets next.


----------



## miasra

youngchick said:


> That looks terrific on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Nutcracker

miasra said:


> Does anyone here have the Tiffany Sparklers Necklace in Amethyst or Green Quarts, I've been eyeing them for awhile!
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+594261-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I have the one with green quartz, I've already posted a photo about it earlier, here you go: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-sparklers-anyone-662578.html#post18038638

and 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...co-collection-pics-69724-65.html#post17064152


----------



## mymeimei02

coachazgirl22 said:


> Cute! How much was this ring? Is it comfortable. Congrats on your new purchases.



^Thanks its really comfortable since is flat on the inside and its affordable since its made out of sterling silver. Its a pretty solid ring and it costs $175.


----------



## ginger123

Love the beaded ring--can't find it on the site!


----------



## Caz71

Luv the locks. Anyone have the silver medium?? Just a pic I googled...


----------



## miasra

Nutcracker said:


> I have the one with green quartz, I've already posted a photo about it earlier, here you go:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-sparklers-anyone-662578.html#post18038638
> 
> and
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...co-collection-pics-69724-65.html#post17064152


Thank you! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## carteraf

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+3-c+554142-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Does anyone have this necklace?  Or any modeling pics?  I am itching for a new necklace, and it is between this one and the tiffany round link necklace with a plain silver charm.


----------



## panduhbear

Chains that come with tiffany necklaces are silver right? The reason I am questioning is because I got one a month ago and although it doesnt look tarnished it produces a never ending amount of dark residue on silver polish cloths and even after I spray it down with the tiffany silver polish. I'm so OCD about tarnish but its at the pt where Im worried I'm going to snap the chain.... Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## carteraf

panduhbear said:


> Chains that come with tiffany necklaces are silver right? The reason I am questioning is because I got one a month ago and although it doesnt look tarnished it produces a never ending amount of dark residue on silver polish cloths and even after I spray it down with the tiffany silver polish. I'm so OCD about tarnish but its at the pt where Im worried I'm going to snap the chain.... Anyone know what I mean?



Yea they are silver. Every time I polish my tiffany jewelry the same thing happens to me


----------



## sammysprinkle

panduhbear said:


> Chains that come with tiffany necklaces are silver right? The reason I am questioning is because I got one a month ago and although it doesnt look tarnished it produces a never ending amount of dark residue on silver polish cloths and even after I spray it down with the tiffany silver polish. I'm so OCD about tarnish but its at the pt where Im worried I'm going to snap the chain.... Anyone know what I mean?


YES! I so know what you mean.....it drives me a bit insane when I try to clean my necklaces, also happens with my somerset d-clasp bracelet. Suppose your jewelry/jewellery will just be uber clean =D


----------



## louisluver10

Caz71 said:


> Thank you Mum x


Oh i love your bow earrings, So mad, sad and disappointed... Today I bought a pair of the bow earrings and the stud was bent when i got home! now i have to go back to return it


----------



## Caz71

louisluver10 said:


> Oh i love your bow earrings, So mad, sad and disappointed... Today I bought a pair of the bow earrings and the stud was bent when i got home! now i have to go back to return it



Ye I see a little scratch in mine


----------



## missdennies

Caz71 said:


> Luv the locks. Anyone have the silver medium?? Just a pic I googled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249034


 
I've got this lock but I think mine is the small one, in silver.


----------



## Caz71

missdennies said:


> I've got this lock but I think mine is the small one, in silver.



Yes I dont see a small size  would prefer small or mini.


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+2-p+3-c+554142-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> Does anyone have this necklace?  Or any modeling pics?  I am itching for a new necklace, and it is between this one and the tiffany round link necklace with a plain silver charm.



No but have liked. Have to many rtt hearts...


----------



## missdennies

vani said:


> My husband gave me this Tiffany love knot ring and bracelet 14 years ago when we were dating. They are the first pieces of jewelry he gave me and I just love them. They just need some good polishing though!


 
I love that knot ring! Wish they still made it.


----------



## Caz71

Anybody own this mini lock?? Would be great for layering. I might get it in exchange of my bows. I think Blue Loula had one! http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+locks&fromgrid=1


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:


> No but have liked. Have to many rtt hearts...



Which would you get


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> No but have liked. Have to many rtt hearts...



I like both. Can u try them on.


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:


> I like both. Can u try them on.



No... Trust me I'd be all over that! I live three and a half hours away from a Tiffany store . When I lived in Pennsylvania we had one right there funny thing is I didn't care at all about Tiffany!


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> No... Trust me I'd be all over that! I live three and a half hours away from a Tiffany store . When I lived in Pennsylvania we had one right there funny thing is I didn't care at all about Tiffany!



Lol this happened to me when I visited nyc in 1997 and 2006. I didnt know anything abt Tiffany!! We havent had it for long in Australia!!


----------



## carteraf

Caz71 said:


> Lol this happened to me when I visited nyc in 1997 and 2006. I didnt know anything abt Tiffany!! We havent had it for long in Australia!!



Isn't that funny how that happens. Oh well... So between the two what would like better the round link or small bead necklace. They are both 16 inch


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> Isn't that funny how that happens. Oh well... So between the two what would like better the round link or small bead necklace. They are both 16 inch



They also are 18 inch. Do u like hearts or round.pendants more


----------



## sheilaR

Hi, everyone! I'm new to this thread. Sharing with you my mini collection


----------



## Caz71

sheilaR said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new to this thread. Sharing with you my mini collection
> View attachment 2251897



Very nice!! Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Caz71

Ok I tried on my bows again  . My ears got red itchy. Wondering if the gold ones would be less irritating!!


----------



## Linnie2

Caz71 said:


> Ok I tried on my bows again  . My ears got red itchy. Wondering if the gold ones would be less irritating!!



Hi Caz, I read your earlier posts that you want to exchange your bow earrings because they are uncomfortable. If by that you mean your skin gets itchy from wearing them then yes, the 18k gold ones may be better. However if they are uncomfortable because of the shape/design, then the yellow gold ones won't be any more comfortable because they are the same size as the silver ones. Just my 2 cents, as I also find them a bit uncomfortable but more because of the shape and because they are quite wide on my ear lobes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tiffany shared-setting band ring with diamonds and pink sapphires in platinum.


----------



## karo

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Tiffany shared-setting band ring with diamonds and pink sapphires in platinum.



It's stunning.


----------



## Linnie2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Tiffany shared-setting band ring with diamonds and pink sapphires in platinum.



This is very pretty


----------



## Caz71

Linnie2 said:


> Hi Caz, I read your earlier posts that you want to exchange your bow earrings because they are uncomfortable. If by that you mean your skin gets itchy from wearing them then yes, the 18k gold ones may be better. However if they are uncomfortable because of the shape/design, then the yellow gold ones won't be any more comfortable because they are the same size as the silver ones. Just my 2 cents, as I also find them a bit uncomfortable but more because of the shape and because they are quite wide on my ear lobes.



Yup. Its probably the size shape. If they were a tad smaller I think may be ok??


----------



## Caz71

The hubby hates the padlocks!! So toned it down looking now at these...

http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...323338+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1

Or 
http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...7465-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> The hubby hates the padlocks!! So toned it down looking now at these...
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...323338+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1
> 
> Or
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...7465-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1




If you like the padlocks then the first one would be a nice compromise


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - I have the first one but with a small beaded 18" chain.  It's a good size - about the size of a quarter - for the lock.  
I think it's a tough call though.  I like both and have been wanting that interlocking circles one for myself actually.
Of the two, the second one might be more classic.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> The hubby hates the padlocks!! So toned it down looking now at these...
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...323338+160547229-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1
> 
> Or
> http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...7465-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1



I prefer the 1st one, but it's more important which u like.

How abt the keys? Have u considered them?


----------



## Caz71

Yes keys not screaming at me. Hey I may give back the dbty bracelet with the bows and get the small elsa peretti heart hoops. If they suit me. I will ask if can try on.  I luv the dbty bracelet  but dont think will get much wear and I think will get lost on show. Hope i make the right decisions. Should have enough for the heart lock. Will like to wear with my oval chain and bead 18inch chain too.


----------



## Caz71

Here is a thread and pic. Look cute on this young gal.. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/tiffany-elsa-peretti-open-heart-hoops-351286.html


----------



## mymeimei02

Just added another stunner to my CBTY collection! The pink sapphire chain ring! Such an intense hot pink color!


----------



## LovingLV81

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Tiffany shared-setting band ring with diamonds and pink sapphires in platinum.



Wow I love this !!!


----------



## Caz71

Kept the dbty as the earrings were impossible to put on!! Got this in exchange of bows.


----------



## Caz71

Here on my bean chain. Luv it. Its a good heavy weight too


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Kept the dbty as the earrings were impossible to put on!! Got this in exchange of bows.



This is very nice


----------



## Caz71

On a proper chain. It does flip.


----------



## wintersong

just what i'm wearing today, my heart bracelet which was a gift from my parents and my rose gold RTT earrings, a gift from myself LOL


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

karo said:


> It's stunning.



Thanks karo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Linnie2 said:


> This is very pretty



Thanks linnie!


----------



## louisluver10

Really in love with the beads ! But also own the Elsa peretti pearls by the yard too. All great layering bracelets &#128522;


----------



## U618327

Here are some of my bead bracelets:  8mm silver bead Please Return to Tiffany, 4mm silver bead w/ blue enamel return to tiffany heart, 8mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead, and 4 mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

carteraf said:


> Isn't that funny how that happens. Oh well... So between the two what would like better the round link or small bead necklace. They are both 16 inch



Which one did u end up getting Carteraf??


----------



## Caz71

U618327 said:


> Here are some of my bead bracelets:  8mm silver bead Please Return to Tiffany, 4mm silver bead w/ blue enamel return to tiffany heart, 8mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead, and 4 mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead bracelet.



Luv the color!! And matching nails!!


----------



## U618327

Caz71,
Thanks.  I have been wearing that color for the whole summer and have gotten many compliments.


----------



## eliseleblanc

Return to Tiffany heart tag toggle bracelet
Return to Tiffany bead bracelet (big beads)
Return to Tiffany bead bracelet (small beads)
Return to Tiffany Heart tag toggle necklace
Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard pendant
I'm just missing my Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag pendant, left it at home while on holiday.


----------



## nicolezheng

i love Tiffany


----------



## LovingLV81

nicolezheng said:


> i love Tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267399



Such a nice piece I have the toggle version I love it


----------



## nicolezheng

LovingLV81 said:


> Such a nice piece I have the toggle version I love it



me too ,thank you !


----------



## pree

I have the toggle version (with the return to Tiffany heart) too.
I love wearing it!!


----------



## KrissNol

I've always admired everyone's pieces. They are so lovely. One day I will post my collection.


----------



## LovingLV81

nicolezheng said:


> me too ,thank you !



Your welcome


----------



## hopeandcharity

Does anyone have a picture of the Ziegfeld pearl pendant? I am thinking about getting that for my niece.


----------



## aw0516

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi
> I searched the thread, but I didn't find it.
> (If it had been posted, please tell me.)
> Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.


This piece is so cute. I love all of their pieces.


----------



## aw0516

Fraublucher said:


> Ooooh, nice thread! Here is my contribution!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 
> - .21 ct. diamond pt. engagement ring
> - Gatelink ring
> - Unidentified silver ring I purchased a long time ago for my current DH
> 
> - Venetian link bracelet
> - Dog tag bracelet
> 
> - Eternal circle pendant
> - Bean by Peretti pendant
> - Paloma Picasso Open Heart pendant
> - Gehry Fish pendant
> 
> - Peretti Starfish earrings
> - "Nugget" earrings
> - Peretti Teardrop earrings
> 
> - White gold Feathers earrings
> 
> I hope that the collection will soon be joined by a Lucida solitaire..
> Sorry for the pic's quality!


I love all your pieces. I really want to buy the bean necklace. Could you take closer pics of the piece?


----------



## aw0516

I am wearing Tiffany DBTY .14 platinum necklace and 3 diamond jazz pendant. 
I love these two necklaces.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> I love all your pieces. I really want to buy the bean necklace. Could you take closer pics of the piece?



Hi aw.. theres a bean thread here. Lots of pix


----------



## aw0516

I am wearing dbty yellow gold .07 bracelet along with color by the yard aquamarine sterling silver.  Love them.


----------



## aw0516

Three diamond retired platinum jazz necklace. I dont know why they discountinued this one. Its beautiful.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> I am wearing dbty yellow gold .07 bracelet along with color by the yard aquamarine sterling silver.  Love them.



Wow I will get a colored too. To layer with my ss dbty


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> Three diamond retired platinum jazz necklace. I dont know why they discountinued this one. Its beautiful.



Sparkly. Yesss shame


----------



## Caz71

Wearing today


----------



## aw0516

I love ur dbty. Love all your collection.


----------



## Hope01

Does anyone have a modelling photo of the silver woven knot earrings they could please share?


----------



## Caz71

Woohoo my dbty is ready to be picked up fm alteration.pix coming soon.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> Wearing today


 
Love it!! You made me want the lock


----------



## Caz71

TrinketTattle said:


> Love it!! You made me want the lock



Hi TT. Im not feeling it. Might exchange for a ring. Have too many pendants


----------



## vannarene

lol @ Caz71.... never happy huh? 

Not only have I been on a ban, it's more of a "I couldn't afford it if I WASN'T on a ban"! My ex-husband and BF both lost their jobs so I'm helping them both out and working on getting licensed in my future field of work. Boo!


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> lol @ Caz71.... never happy huh?
> 
> Not only have I been on a ban, it's more of a "I couldn't afford it if I WASN'T on a ban"! My ex-husband and BF both lost their jobs so I'm helping them both out and working on getting licensed in my future field of work. Boo!



Vanna - oh no. Ye hubby says we will lose our house with my jewellery fetish!!


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> I am wearing dbty yellow gold .07 bracelet along with color by the yard aquamarine sterling silver.  Love them.



Is the aquamarine bright. I found it not very blue.


----------



## aw0516

Aquamarine is beautiful and bigger than my .07 diamond by the yard. But I am extremely happy with it because when its not facing up the stone almost look light gray. It is a very cute bracelet but if you are looking for good color I would probably go with pink one. 
I like mine but I want u to know that blue will only show on the front side.


----------



## MatAllston

aw0516 said:


> Three diamond retired platinum jazz necklace. I dont know why they discountinued this one. Its beautiful.


 
I love the Jazz collection and this one is stunning on you.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> Aquamarine is beautiful and bigger than my .07 diamond by the yard. But I am extremely happy with it because when its not facing up the stone almost look light gray. It is a very cute bracelet but if you are looking for good color I would probably go with pink one.
> I like mine but I want u to know that blue will only show on the front side.



Ye im thinking to exchange my lock to the pink ring http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...params=s+5-p+4-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Or new cbty bracelet in this colour http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...params=s+5-p+2-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Or http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shop...5-p+7-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Caz71

Or maybe the aquamarine in the ring. Or thin love word bracelet. Im hoping I can exchange. Its less then a month old and I originally swapped for the ss bow earrings cos they were uncomfy!! It would be a second swap. Would Tiffany allow it??
Im picking up my ss dbty bracelet fm shortening too. So something to layer with it.


----------



## aw0516

I would think they would. Its not even a month ago so...I really like darker blue dbty bracelet.


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - I don't see the exchange being a problem.  I once returned something over the 30 day limit - around 40ish days and no issues.  I love that "Love" bracelet by Paloma Picasso of the choices you mentioned.


----------



## Zeemo1922

You guys know the shades, earrings, and necklace right?!  on the beach in Cancun..


----------



## Zeemo1922

U618327 said:


> Zeemo1922,
> Can you try on the blue earrings because I would like to see how they look?  I was thinking of purchasing.



I'm late but I added a pic with them on


----------



## Zeemo1922




----------



## Zeemo1922

My Venetian link


----------



## Zeemo1922

One of my absolute favs!!


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - I don't see the exchange being a problem.  I once returned something over the 30 day limit - around 40ish days and no issues.  I love that "Love" bracelet by Paloma Picasso of the choices you mentioned.



Ok cool. Ye Ill try that on too


----------



## atlcoach

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2276777
> 
> 
> You guys know the shades, earrings, and necklace right?!  on the beach in Cancun..



Very nice!! Nice location, too!!


----------



## Caz71

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2276784
> 
> 
> One of my absolute favs!!



Is this the aquamarine. It looks sooo blue


----------



## Caz71

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2276777
> 
> 
> You guys know the shades, earrings, and necklace right?!  on the beach in Cancun..



Wow this is the second time Ive seen the blue ball studs. Amazing on u.


----------



## Junkenpo

Zeemo1922 said:


>



What toggle bracelet is this? I love it!


----------



## Zeemo1922

Junkenpo said:


> What toggle bracelet is this? I love it!



It's from the 1837 Toggle


----------



## advokaitplm

aw0516 said:


> Three diamond retired platinum jazz necklace. I dont know why they discountinued this one. Its beautiful.



Would you mind posting some close-ups of this piece and sharing TCW, if its bezel set or not, etc.?
 TIA!


----------



## aw0516

Where can I get graduated tiffany pieces. Anyone???


----------



## aw0516

I am wearing dbty .14 16 inch & diamond solitaire pendant necklace.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> I am wearing dbty .14 16 inch & diamond solitaire pendant necklace.



Niceee


----------



## Ali7364

aw0516 said:


> I am wearing dbty .14 16 inch & diamond solitaire pendant necklace.



Beautiful!!  Is your dbty from Tiffany's?

Edited:  duh... I guess it is since that's the thread's topic!


----------



## aw0516

Ali7364 said:


> Beautiful!!  Is your dbty from Tiffany's?
> 
> Edited:  duh... I guess it is since that's the thread's topic!


yes it is from Tiffany's. First, I thought it was way too expensive for a small diamond but it makes me happy every time I have it on, so I think its worth every penny. I strongly recommend Tiffany's dbty for people looking to buy similar style.


----------



## rubyjuls

I bought myself the pink sapphire color by the yard bracelet for my birthday this past week. 







]


----------



## aw0516

oh soooooooo pretty. Happy for u.


----------



## rubyjuls

aw0516 said:


> oh soooooooo pretty. Happy for u.



Thanks. I love it. Originally I was planning to get the mini bead with the bow or pink heart charm, but this stole my heart in the store when I tried them all on.


----------



## Caz71

rubyjuls said:


> I bought myself the pink sapphire color by the yard bracelet for my birthday this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Gorgeous bday gift. Im on my way to exchange for the tanzanite one. I hope.. unless I find something else


----------



## aw0516

Oh update new one for all of us.


----------



## frzsri

Caz71 said:


> Or maybe the aquamarine in the ring. Or thin love word bracelet. Im hoping I can exchange. Its less then a month old and I originally swapped for the ss bow earrings cos they were uncomfy!! It would be a second swap. Would Tiffany allow it??
> Im picking up my ss dbty bracelet fm shortening too. So something to layer with it.



Just bought this last week and  it so much!!


----------



## Caz71

I ended up with the aquamarine. No tanzanite in stock. I also tried on the ring but in diamond. Very dainty. Beautiful!


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - I don't see the exchange being a problem.  I once returned something over the 30 day limit - around 40ish days and no issues.  I love that "Love" bracelet by Paloma Picasso of the choices you mentioned.



Omg they nearly didnt let me exchange cos was worn for three weeks. I got the aquamarine cbty bracelet.


----------



## aw0516

Oh good thing they did. How do u like it.???


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> Oh good thing they did. How do u like it.???



Yes the blue is nice. I have to wait three weeks to have it shortened. I also had the dbty one but it wasnt shortened enough!


----------



## Ali7364

aw0516 said:


> yes it is from Tiffany's. First, I thought it was way too expensive for a small diamond but it makes me happy every time I have it on, so I think its worth every penny. I strongly recommend Tiffany's dbty for people looking to buy similar style.



I so want to get one!  I just can't decide between yellow gold or platinum.


----------



## BreadnGem

rubyjuls said:


> I bought myself the pink sapphire color by the yard bracelet for my birthday this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I really like how u stacked it with your tennis bracelet and the Longines watch. Very classy 

Actually, do u mind sharing how much the watch retails for? I'd like to check it out but no time to go into town recently. I'm planning to buy myself a watch for Christmas


----------



## BreadnGem

aw0516 said:


> yes it is from Tiffany's. First, I thought it was way too expensive for a small diamond but it makes me happy every time I have it on, so I think its worth every penny. I strongly recommend Tiffany's dbty for people looking to buy similar style.



I agree . When I bought my .12 dbty I was thinking it was really ex for such a tiny diamond, but I am very happy with it and it makes me smile every time I see it around my neck in the mirror. Plus, Tiffany dbty diamonds somehow look bait bigger than their actual carat weight, so that's a bonus


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Omg they nearly didnt let me exchange cos was worn for three weeks. I got the aquamarine cbty bracelet.



Do u mind posting a pic of your cbty with your dbty? I've been toying with the idea of getting the pink sapphire n aquamarine one


----------



## rubyjuls

BreadnGem said:


> I really like how u stacked it with your tennis bracelet and the Longines watch. Very classy
> 
> Actually, do u mind sharing how much the watch retails for? I'd like to check it out but no time to go into town recently. I'm planning to buy myself a watch for Christmas



I believe the retail price was around or just under $3000. I got it from Macy's during Friends & Family. I tried on a ton of watches that day, but loved the classic lady-like look of this one. The watch and tennis bracelet is a big part of why I went with the cbty. I was wanting to wear it on that wrist and it just looked so much more refined next to them than the bead bracelets.  I need to try it next to my Omega Constellation next. 

I still really love the pink heart mini bead bracelet though. I'm planning to get that one in the next several months to wear on my right wrist along with my return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Do u mind posting a pic of your cbty with your dbty? I've been toying with the idea of getting the pink sapphire n aquamarine one



B - i get them in three weeks.they in for shortening. U know Ill be posting hahaha


----------



## BreadnGem

rubyjuls said:


> I believe the retail price was around or just under $3000. I got it from Macy's during Friends & Family. I tried on a ton of watches that day, but loved the classic lady-like look of this one. The watch and tennis bracelet is a big part of why I went with the cbty. I was wanting to wear it on that wrist and it just looked so much more refined next to them than the bead bracelets.  I need to try it next to my Omega Constellation next.
> 
> I still really love the pink heart mini bead bracelet though. I'm planning to get that one in the next several months to wear on my right wrist along with my return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet.



Thanks! USD$3000 seems quite reasonable for a watch like that but sadly the prices here in asia are usually higher . Will def check it out nxt time i go shopping.

The bead bracelet with pink heart is very cute. I'm sure it'll look great w the heart tag!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> B - i get them in three weeks.they in for shortening. U know Ill be posting hahaha



It takes 3 weeks to shorten? Thats a pretty long time. I wont be able to wait, lol!!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> It takes 3 weeks to shorten? Thats a pretty long time. I wont be able to wait, lol!!



Ye. Done locally too. I thought they send it back to the states or something


----------



## grace04

rubyjuls said:


> I bought myself the pink sapphire color by the yard bracelet for my birthday this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love everything on your wrist!  The pink sapphire is an excellent choice with your other pieces.  Congrats!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

aw0516 said:


> I am wearing dbty .14 16 inch & diamond solitaire pendant necklace.



Is your diamond solitare from tiffanys too?


----------



## Zeemo1922

Classics...


----------



## aw0516

Does tiffany allow upgrade with existing piece? If I wanted to go for bigger?


----------



## vannarene

Zeemo1922 said:


> Classics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280327



I'm jealous! My next pair of glasses are gonna be Tiffany!! I have had my raybans and wanted them for so long and truly adore them but OMG the Tiffany ones are just too adorable


----------



## Caz71

grace04 said:


> Love everything on your wrist!  The pink sapphire is an excellent choice with your other pieces.  Congrats!



I want to get the pink sapphire but in the ring version. Next year!!


----------



## brae

Nothing you guys haven't seen yet but this is my first Tiffany piece.  I've worn it everyday and I love it!  










Eventually I want another beaded bracelet to stack with it.


----------



## coachazgirl22

brae said:


> Nothing you guys haven't seen yet but this is my first Tiffany piece.  I've worn it everyday and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually I want another beaded bracelet to stack with it.





Enjoy and congrats on your bead bracelet. You will get so much use out of it. I have one and I love it, one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## kiwishopper

I absolutely LOVE your combination in the first picture! Love love!! 



rubyjuls said:


> I bought myself the pink sapphire color by the yard bracelet for my birthday this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Ali7364

Anyone have the Tiffany twist knot pendant in yellow gold?   I'd love to see a modeling pic.  It looks really pretty on their site.


----------



## Zeemo1922

Bangle and toggle


----------



## Caz71

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2284313
> 
> 
> Bangle and toggle



Zeemo is this the thin or thicker cuff. Might get one. Thanks


----------



## Blossy

I just LOVE that cuff!


----------



## aw0516

Oh how exciting. I remember the very first time I got my tiffany.. Great thing about them is that once you get tired of something and dont wear it for 2 or 3 years but you see somebody wearing the same piece and start wearing and loving it all over again. At least for me its that way  happy for you!!


----------



## jwessels

This is what i purchased yesterday its the peretti collection from diamonds by the yard.im so excited because its my first buy!


----------



## Blossy

Nice! Which carat weight is it?


----------



## jwessels

its 0.5 diamant and 18 inch length


----------



## Blossy

Wow it looks much bigger!


----------



## BreadnGem

jwessels said:


> This is what i purchased yesterday its the peretti collection from diamonds by the yard.im so excited because its my first buy!



Congrats! I agree with Blossy - looks way larger than .05 on u!


----------



## LovingLV81

jwessels said:


> This is what i purchased yesterday its the peretti collection from diamonds by the yard.im so excited because its my first buy!



Wow .. So very pretty !!! I don't have any  diamonds yet just the sliver but that looks awesome on you !! Yay for little blue boxes &#128077;&#128536;&#128541;&#128081;&#128513;


----------



## Blumen

Hello, i would like to ask for your kindly help. I have found a Tiffany round Tag bracelete, while I am Not sure whether it is a real one or not. It has please return to tiffany at one side and on the other side there exist trademark stamp too. Is it normal? You could find some photos here. Thanks a lot.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...any-co-*-armband/134709507-156-985?ref=search


----------



## arya24

Blumen said:


> Hello, i would like to ask for your kindly help. I have found a Tiffany round Tag bracelete, while I am Not sure whether it is a real one or not. It has please return to tiffany at one side and on the other side there exist trademark stamp too. Is it normal? You could find some photos here. Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...any-co-*-armband/134709507-156-985?ref=search



It looks authentic. Mine has also a "Tiffany&Co. 925" stamp on the back...


----------



## Zeemo1922

Ziegfeld Collection
Black Onyx Earrings

And 

Black bone china heart on 18" chain


----------



## Zeemo1922

One of my fav pieces..simple..


----------



## Blumen

Love the collection which you have.


----------



## Blumen

arya24 said:


> It looks authentic. Mine has also a "Tiffany&Co. 925" stamp on the back...



Thank you very much.


----------



## aw0516

Does anyone own double heart enamel necklace mini?
Do pendants come off the chain or is it one piece?
I really want to see modeling picture. 
Please anyone????


----------



## arya24

aw0516 said:


> Does anyone own double heart enamel necklace mini?
> Do pendants come off the chain or is it one piece?
> I really want to see modeling picture.
> Please anyone????



I only have the double heart necklace mini with two silver hearts. I can take a pic if you want. It's one piece and you can't take off the little hearts.


----------



## aw0516

Oh thanks. Please ...I really want to see model pics.


----------



## arya24

aw0516 said:


> Oh thanks. Please ...I really want to see model pics.



My double heart necklace


----------



## arya24

My latest addition: a heart tag charm with the first letters of my  first and middle name


----------



## arya24

The new charm on my bracelet


----------



## aw0516

I love your necklace. Thanks. So cute.


----------



## aw0516

Any have a pic of double heart mini necklace with dbty?
I am considering buying heart one to layer with my dbty.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> Any have a pic of double heart mini necklace with dbty?
> I am considering buying heart one to layer with my dbty.



Yes have both. Will do a picccieee


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2286675
> View attachment 2286677
> View attachment 2286678
> 
> 
> One of my fav pieces..simple..




Love this.


----------



## Caz71

Its not a dbty but u can sorta get the picture how would look. I will do one with my .o5 dbty soon.


----------



## aw0516

Oh Wow so so cute. I love it.


----------



## aw0516

Looks really big and shiny.


----------



## arya24

My dbty is not from Tiffany, but I love this necklace


----------



## arya24

What do you think: Should I buy the heart tag mini necklace also in yg?


----------



## Zeemo1922

My round tag finally made it back from repairs and its shining like its brand new!!! My daughters names and birthdates are on the back.


----------



## Caz71

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2294065
> 
> View attachment 2294066
> 
> 
> My round tag finally made it back from repairs and its shining like its brand new!!! My daughters names and birthdates are on the back.



The engraving is beautiful. Did Tiffany do it?


----------



## sammysprinkle

Got some new presents! A cupcake charm from the boyfriend's mother just because  and SS and Titanium 1837 narrow rings I bought for myself and my boyfriend for our anniversary


----------



## vannarene

Lovely! I really want one of those rings for myself. Thinking about the titanium. My BF has a wedding band he wears (it's a promise-to-get-engaged-when-we're-ready ring LOL his idea!!) and I like stealing it and putting it on my middle finger. I thought about getting the Titanium ring for myself to put on my middle finger but I'm still debating


----------



## Zeemo1922

Caz71 said:


> The engraving is beautiful. Did Tiffany do it?



No Hubby got it done at Things Remembered ...


----------



## Zeemo1922

sammysprinkle said:


> Got some new presents! A cupcake charm from the boyfriend's mother just because  and SS and Titanium 1837 narrow rings I bought for myself and my boyfriend for our anniversary



Nice!!!


----------



## aw0516

I love double heart necklace on u. Really pretty.


----------



## sammysprinkle

vannarene said:


> Lovely! I really want one of those rings for myself. Thinking about the titanium. My BF has a wedding band he wears (it's a promise-to-get-engaged-when-we're-ready ring LOL his idea!!) and I like stealing it and putting it on my middle finger. I thought about getting the Titanium ring for myself to put on my middle finger but I'm still debating



The titanium ring is quite stunning. Online I think it looks matte, however it was quite shiny/polished. I bought titanium for my BF as he is a pool swimmer and the metal is resistant to corrosion and tarnish from most chemicals. Plus I thought the dark colour was more manly hehe


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> What do you think: Should I buy the heart tag mini necklace also in yg?



If u like it sure, why not?  

I am very fond of the rtt collection myself n i have the rtt heart tag bracelet n single pendant (small) in ss. If i am ever to get anything from that collection in yg, it will be the mini heart tag necklace.


----------



## Zeemo1922

My NEW fav piece purchased from a fellow TPF member!! I love it!!!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> If u like it sure, why not?
> 
> I am very fond of the rtt collection myself n i have the rtt heart tag bracelet n single pendant (small) in ss. If i am ever to get anything from that collection in yg, it will be the mini heart tag necklace.



I love my small RTT heart too! so cute. Bread - get the mini one! haha.

I got the blue enamel mini because its the only one in 18 inch, otherwise would have loved it in gold.


----------



## atlcoach

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2295336
> 
> View attachment 2295339
> 
> View attachment 2295340
> 
> 
> My NEW fav piece purchased from a fellow TPF member!! I love it!!!



Looks great on you!!


----------



## Zeemo1922

atlcoach said:


> Looks great on you!!



My hubby loves it too!!! Thank you! I loved the card too lol


----------



## BPC

My new pink gold Atlas pendant. The pictures are lousy, can't seem to get the color right. Sorry about that.
But the pendant is so pretty, very dainty on it's own. today I'm wearing it with Tiffs pink gold lock pendant. 
I love 'em together.


----------



## momo

I had my 4 wisdom teeth removed today and lookie what the tooth fairy brought me!
The 10 mm bead bracelet with clip on heart tag.







Here it is with the 1837 cuff (which was an ebay find)





I'd eventually like to get the heart tag inscribed with my 3 kids names, but not sure if I should have it done t&co or things remembered

One last pic


----------



## LovingLV81

momo said:


> I had my 4 wisdom teeth removed today and lookie what the tooth



Love it !!!! So pretty


----------



## Caz71

momo said:


> I had my 4 wisdom teeth removed today and lookie what the tooth fairy brought me!
> The 10 mm bead bracelet with clip on heart tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the 1837 cuff (which was an ebay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd eventually like to get the heart tag inscribed with my 3 kids names, but not sure if I should have it done t&co or things remembered
> 
> One last pic



So shiny. I know what its like to have those teeth out. Get well soon!!


----------



## aw0516

So pretty


----------



## mustangsammy

BPC said:


> My new pink gold Atlas pendant. The pictures are lousy, can't seem to get the color right. Sorry about that.
> But the pendant is so pretty, very dainty on it's own. today I'm wearing it with Tiffs pink gold lock pendant.
> I love 'em together.




oooo really love this! I like how delicate they look together!


----------



## aw0516

I recently got double heart mini necklace to layer with dbty.


----------



## MissNataliie

BPC said:


> My new pink gold Atlas pendant. The pictures are lousy, can't seem to get the color right. Sorry about that.
> But the pendant is so pretty, very dainty on it's own. today I'm wearing it with Tiffs pink gold lock pendant.
> I love 'em together.



Oh I absolutely love it! It's so dainty and pretty. I love the Atlas collection.


----------



## BPC

Thanks ladies. Very happy with it.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> It takes 3 weeks to shorten? Thats a pretty long time. I wont be able to wait, lol!!



My bracelets are ready to be picked up!! Ill get them tomorrow. I want the 1837 cuff to wear with them


----------



## alice87

Zeemo1922 said:


> View attachment 2295336
> 
> View attachment 2295339
> 
> View attachment 2295340
> 
> 
> My NEW fav piece purchased from a fellow TPF member!! I love it!!!



Is the beads bracelet Tiffany too?


----------



## Zeemo1922

alice87 said:


> Is the beads bracelet Tiffany too?



Yes it is ...


----------



## alice87

What are the stones? One looks like aqua? What is another one?


----------



## blissful828

brae said:


> Nothing you guys haven't seen yet but this is my first Tiffany piece.  I've worn it everyday and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually I want another beaded bracelet to stack with it.



Hey there! You and I have pretty similar tastes! I recently got my tiffany beaded in 8mm w heart tag and I too love it and also thinking of getting a beaded one to stack with it. 

Which one do you want? 

I initially wanted the 10mm ones like your but that doesn't come with the tag and I think 8mm was actually good for my wrist as my wrist is small. I am thinking of the smallest beads bracelet from Tiffany.. 

And btw similar tastes as in - your avatar. Spirited away is my favorite anime movie or ... One of my fav movies of alllll times.


----------



## U618327

This is the Return to Tiffany heart lariat.  I love it because my husband gave it to me as a gift some months ago.


----------



## U618327

This is what I wore today...
Black Atlas Prescribed Glasses
Black Titanium key on black cord
Silver Please Return to Tiffany Key
Black Onyx 4mm bead Return to Tiffany bracelet
Silver 4mm bead Tiffany Notes bracelet
Silver 3mm bead Please Return to Tiffany lock 1837 bracelet
Black Titanium 1837 band ring

I went to Tiffany today and tried on the Atlas key with the oval link.  It is so pretty I almost got it.  I will add that to my wishlist.  What I did get is the 8mm tanzanite bead earrings to go with my amazonite bead bracelets.


----------



## arya24

My heart key


----------



## princessLIL

Arya24, love ur Tiffanys key))


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> My bracelets are ready to be picked up!! Ill get them tomorrow. I want the 1837 cuff to wear with them


Where is the mod pic?!


----------



## brae

blissful828 said:


> Hey there! You and I have pretty similar tastes! I recently got my tiffany beaded in 8mm w heart tag and I too love it and also thinking of getting a beaded one to stack with it.
> 
> Which one do you want?
> 
> I initially wanted the 10mm ones like your but that doesn't come with the tag and I think 8mm was actually good for my wrist as my wrist is small. I am thinking of the smallest beads bracelet from Tiffany..
> 
> And btw similar tastes as in - your avatar. Spirited away is my favorite anime movie or ... One of my fav movies of alllll times.
> 
> View attachment 2302851



Heheee we do have similar tastes!  It's my favorite movie too. 

I like the 8mm bead bracelet you have.  I didn't even know it was an option when I bought mine (the Tiffany store by me is really small).

I really want to stack it with the blue mini heart tag or the bow but I can't decide.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Where is the mod pic?!



Hehehe. No me and son have been sick. Will go sunday. I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!


----------



## Lara1982

I got my first Tiffany pieces for my birthday


----------



## arya24

so cute! I love your twist ring!!!


----------



## elzi

New addition to my collection.. 1837 cuff!


----------



## Kseniula

my newest little Tiffany gem


----------



## LVoeletters

Atlas collection. 



Olympian... Def one of my most favorite pieces. Wish I was into gold when these were available!


----------



## Romper77

Took my Bean necklace into Tiffany's to be cleaned and was told of $15 cleaning fee, which I have paid for other pieces in the past and was expecting, but when I picked up the necklace the associate told me there was no charge due to my "TR status". I thanked him and left, but now that I think about it, I don't know what TR status is? Is anyone familiar? I did purchase a new platinum and diamond ring there last summer and I now get the fancy hardback catalogs (I leave them in the WC for my hubby as a hint) so all I can think is that large purchase allotted me this TR status, but I still have no idea what it means or what perks I get with it? Any ideas?


----------



## atlcoach

Romper77 said:


> Took my Bean necklace into Tiffany's to be cleaned and was told of $15 cleaning fee, which I have paid for other pieces in the past and was expecting, but when I picked up the necklace the associate told me there was no charge due to my "TR status". I thanked him and left, but now that I think about it, I don't know what TR status is? Is anyone familiar? I did purchase a new platinum and diamond ring there last summer and I now get the fancy hardback catalogs (I leave them in the WC for my hubby as a hint) so all I can think is that large purchase allotted me this TR status, but I still have no idea what it means or what perks I get with it? Any ideas?



They are running a promotion in the month of August for certain customers to get three pieces of silver jewelry cleaned for free. I got an email about it. Maybe you fell into the category for that promo.


----------



## Caz71

Went to pick up my dbty and aquamarine bracelets. They were tightish so they will be adding eight links. Its an urgent as have had to wait six weeks all up. So ill get to take them home in just a week!!


----------



## Zeemo1922

alice87 said:


> What are the stones? One looks like aqua? What is another one?



Bracelet with amazonite, blue chalcedony and gray moonstone beads with a sterling silver clasp. 7.5" long. Beads, 10 mm.

I have the earrings and bought the key to kinda match the bracelet.


----------



## U618327

Zeemo1922 said:


> Bracelet with amazonite, blue chalcedony and gray moonstone beads with a sterling silver clasp. 7.5" long. Beads, 10 mm.
> 
> I have the earrings and bought the key to kinda match the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2308305


 
Zeemo1922 - It seems like you like stuff matchy like me.  I try to match my Tiffany pieces as well.  Seems like I have a bad habit of not being able to get just one piece.  That is my downfall with Tiffany.  I did purchase the amazonite earrings though.  I bought them to go with my 4mm and 8mm amazonite bead bracelet.  I was kinda concerned that the earrings may not match because Tiffany did not have the earrings on site for me to match them with the bracelets.  The SA told me that I should be okay with the pieces matching so we will see.


----------



## summergal2121

So I was browsing this thread this past weekend and someone mentioned about the complimentary cleaning for silver jewelry at Tiffany's for the month of August.
But the original poster mentioned something about being a TR member or something of the like&#8230;so I wasn't sure if I could get it&#8230;but I just called my local Tiffany and Co (as I have a bracelet I need to pick up) and they told me that this current complimentary silver cleaning is JUST for the east coast stores&#8230;but then they called me back and told me that they would honor the campaign!

So&#8230;.(long post short) if you call your local Tiffany's (even if you live on the West Coast or anywhere in the US) they should be able to offer you a complimentary silver cleaning for up to five pieces!


----------



## LVoeletters

U618327 said:


> Zeemo1922 - It seems like you like stuff matchy like me.  I try to match my Tiffany pieces as well.  Seems like I have a bad habit of not being able to get just one piece.  That is my downfall with Tiffany.  I did purchase the amazonite earrings though.  I bought them to go with my 4mm and 8mm amazonite bead bracelet.  I was kinda concerned that the earrings may not match because Tiffany did not have the earrings on site for me to match them with the bracelets.  The SA told me that I should be okay with the pieces matching so we will see.



Do you have pics of the bracelets?? Lovely set!


----------



## U618327

U618327 said:


> Here are some of my bead bracelets:  8mm silver bead Please Return to Tiffany, 4mm silver bead w/ blue enamel return to tiffany heart, 8mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead, and 4 mm amazonite Please Return to Tiffany bead bracelet.


 
Here is a picture of the two amazonite bead bracelets that I posted back in July.​


----------



## U618327

LVoeletters said:


> Do you have pics of the bracelets?? Lovely set!


 

LVoeletters,
If you can go to Page 343 and scroll down to thread #5143 you will see a picture of my amazonite bead bracelets that I posted.  I just received a call today that my earrings are in so I will go and pick them up over the weekend.


----------



## LVoeletters

What's everyone's favorite Tiffany piece from their collection?


----------



## Blumen

I have just got my first Tiffany bracelet today. I bought it from Ebay. Would you please have a look whether it is authentic or not, since there is no Tiffany shop here? One problem is that the rings on the bracelet is not 100% round. You could find it in the photos below (the fifth). Is it normal? I could not find the stamp on any ring of the bracelet.
By the way, I have found a made in China tag in the blue pouch.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## atlcoach

Blumen said:


> I have just got my first Tiffany bracelet today. I bought it from Ebay. Would you please have a look whether it is authentic or not, since there is no Tiffany shop here? One problem is that the rings on the bracelet is not 100% round. You could find it in the photos below (the fifth). Is it normal? I could not find the stamp on any ring of the bracelet.
> By the way, I have found a made in China tag in the blue pouch.
> Thanks a lot.



I am not an expert, but I do own one of these bracelets purchased at Tiffany and this one looks authentic to me.


----------



## Blumen

atlcoach said:


> I am not an expert, but I do own one of these bracelets purchased at Tiffany and this one looks authentic to me.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> What's everyone's favorite Tiffany piece from their collection?



my 0.42 dbty. I haven't taken it off since I got it! when I do my neck feels naked without it


----------



## wintersong

LVoeletters said:


> What's everyone's favorite Tiffany piece from their collection?



At the moment, my Tiffany WG bow necklace. It's so dainty yet noticeable, and sparkles like mad!

I've also recently sold off my Tiffany silver, as it's gotten to be too high-maintenance. So maybe a new gold piece is in order?  haha


----------



## LovingLV81

LVoeletters said:


> What's everyone's favorite Tiffany piece from their collection?



My Sliver toggle RTT heart tag bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

arya24 said:


> My heart key


You have great taste for I have the same key


----------



## mrs moulds

momo said:


> I had my 4 wisdom teeth removed today and lookie what the tooth fairy brought me!
> The 10 mm bead bracelet with clip on heart tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the 1837 cuff (which was an ebay find)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd eventually like to get the heart tag inscribed with my 3 kids names, but not sure if I should have it done t&co or things remembered
> 
> One last pic



Stunning!


----------



## mrs moulds

Here are my 2 1837 bangles in small & large


----------



## momo

Love all the beautiful pieces!


----------



## momo

mrs moulds said:


> Here are my 2 1837 bangles in small & large



Love those bangles, when I was researching the 1837s cuff and bangles your picture a few pages back was one I aspired to, now I need to hunt down a skinny one too!  Oh and the watch is glorious!!!


----------



## Blumen

Blumen said:


> I have just got my first Tiffany bracelet today. I bought it from Ebay. Would you please have a look whether it is authentic or not, since there is no Tiffany shop here? One problem is that the rings on the bracelet is not 100% round. You could find it in the photos below (the fifth). Is it normal? I could not find the stamp on any ring of the bracelet.
> By the way, I have found a made in China tag in the blue pouch.
> Thanks a lot.



Are there any one who can help me to have a look? I am confused. In authenticate thread, there are someone who said it is a fake, while there are there other numbers said it looks good. It is my first tiffany piece and I really hate Fake. Please help me.


----------



## Caz71

My medium rtt. Put on my petite lovelinks .


----------



## Annanson0306

A little gift for myself &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BreadnGem

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2312814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little gift for myself &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



How nice . Is it in yg? I seldom see this in yg, usually in silver only


----------



## mrs moulds

momo said:


> Love those bangles, when I was researching the 1837s cuff and bangles your picture a few pages back was one I aspired to, now I need to hunt down a skinny one too!  Oh and the watch is glorious!!!



Thank you for the compliment !

I am so in love with my bangles.  I've got other Tiffany bracelets, these are truly my favorites.


----------



## LovingLV81

mrs moulds said:


> Stunning!



So pretty looks TDF on you !!!


----------



## Lemonbee

I'm just wondering if anyone has had the experience of losing a charm off a clasping link charm bracelet? I like the idea of being able to switch charms around but I'm curious as to whether this is risky business. Also, if the clasp comes undone on a link, can the actual bracelet fall off?


----------



## Lemonbee

Also, has anyone noticed their gemstone legacy rings becoming scratched or damaged easily as far as the actual stone goes? I have heard of one person who damaged a stone and tiffany wanted several thousand dollars to repair the piece.


----------



## Annanson0306

BreadnGem said:


> How nice . Is it in yg? I seldom see this in yg, usually in silver only



Yes this is in yg &#128522;


----------



## LVoeletters

Lemonbee said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has had the experience of losing a charm off a clasping link charm bracelet? I like the idea of being able to switch charms around but I'm curious as to whether this is risky business. Also, if the clasp comes undone on a link, can the actual bracelet fall off?



Einseine had the whole bracelet fall off, and she had the cutest gold charms on there &#128542;


----------



## LVoeletters

Lemonbee said:


> Also, has anyone noticed their gemstone legacy rings becoming scratched or damaged easily as far as the actual stone goes? I have heard of one person who damaged a stone and tiffany wanted several thousand dollars to repair the piece.



Stones like tanzanite will definitely damage- always check the strength of the stone before you make it an everyday ring. I found out the hard way or rather soft way lol with tanzanite.


----------



## axewoman

Lemonbee said:


> Also, has anyone noticed their gemstone legacy rings becoming scratched or damaged easily as far as the actual stone goes? I have heard of one person who damaged a stone and tiffany wanted several thousand dollars to repair the piece.



I have Tiffany's Aquamarine and Pink Sapphire Legacy and never had a problem with the stones. I'm not extra careful either, but I don't wear them everyday. Are you referring to the damaged green Tourmaline Legacy on eBay ?  This kind of damage doesn't occur from normal wear. Looks like the person pushed it against hard surface and meant to do so. It will cost a lot to have it repaired as they have to put the stone in completely new setting.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrs moulds said:


> Here are my 2 1837 bangles in small & large



Very nice!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

18' inch Tiffany SS chain along with 2 charms. The charms were apart of a bracelet, however, I broke it and decided to wear them as a necklace.


----------



## Lemonbee

Thanks, ladies. Yes, axewoman, I was referring to the green tourmaline on ebay. It's reassuring to hear that it must have been a severe case. About the woman who lost her entire gold charm bracelet, that is just terrible that the entire gold charm bracelet could fall off like that.  I wonder if Tiffany replaced that for her (hope so). Can the bracelet come undone at each clasping link or only the clasp that is designed to specifically remove the bracelet? That's terrible..


----------



## Lemonbee

And loveletters, I'm sorry to hear about your tanzanite


----------



## Lemonbee

axewoman said:


> I have Tiffany's Aquamarine and Pink Sapphire Legacy and never had a problem with the stones. I'm not extra careful either, but I don't wear them everyday. Are you referring to the damaged green Tourmaline Legacy on eBay ?  This kind of damage doesn't occur from normal wear. Looks like the person pushed it against hard surface and meant to do so. It will cost a lot to have it repaired as they have to put the stone in completely new setting.



What do you think of the aquamarine? Do you get a lot of use out of it? Find that it wears well? This is the piece I have been interested in for some time and am wondering if its worth the investment and how it's appearance keeps up with time and what kind of care is involved with having a gemstone piece vs. the likely more durable diamond legacy. Also, how has the milgrain been holding up? How long have you had it?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please could you tell me the size of the atlas cuff you have ? The measurements? I'm a size 18 love bracelet and wondering if it would fit me? My bracelet is a loose fit around the wrist not really snug it can slide about an inch above the wristbone 
Your pics made me fall in love with it I usually don't wear silver anymore but I love how yours looks 

​


LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2305711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas collection.
> 
> View attachment 2305712
> 
> Olympian... Def one of my most favorite pieces. Wish I was into gold when these were available!


----------



## axewoman

Lemonbee said:


> What do you think of the aquamarine? Do you get a lot of use out of it? Find that it wears well? This is the piece I have been interested in for some time and am wondering if its worth the investment and how it's appearance keeps up with time and what kind of care is involved with having a gemstone piece vs. the likely more durable diamond legacy. Also, how has the milgrain been holding up? How long have you had it?



Here is mine TCO Aquamarine Legacy. I bought it couple of years ago and although I don't wear it everyday I love it to bits. I had it polished once since purchase it and looks as new. No issues with the main stone or the diamonds and I don't baby my rings. HTH!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Please could you tell me the size of the atlas cuff you have ? The measurements? I'm a size 18 love bracelet and wondering if it would fit me? My bracelet is a loose fit around the wrist not really snug it can slide about an inch above the wristbone
> Your pics made me fall in love with it I usually don't wear silver anymore but I love how yours looks
> 
> ​



My cuff matches my size 16 love bangle, and the shape. So I wouldn't recommend the small size, you should consider the medium or large depending on how loose the fit is that way you can get exactly the look you are looking for. Since I only have the 16 I never tried the bigger sizes so I don't know exactly how they fit, im assuming you will be fine with a medium?


----------



## jinjia_1812

Hi, The first picture is my entire Tiffany & Co. collection, the second picture is my favourite!! The third and last picture is my latest purchase this week, LOVE IT!!

First Picture:
Tiffany notes small heart tag in SS
Return to Tiffany Rose Gold Diamond Heart Tag Necklace
Mini heart lock necklace in YG
Elsa Peretti small Open heart with pink sapphire necklace
Return to Tiffany Medium with a key in SS
1837 Ring in Rubedo metal with "Tiffany Signature" (I bought 2 as i love it so much)
1837 SS ring
Twist Bow ring in SS
Lock bracelet with rose gold
Elsa Peretti open heart bracelet in SS
Tiffany beads in SS (the other side of the heart tag is in enamel blue)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

axewoman said:


> Here is mine TCO Aquamarine Legacy. I bought it couple of years ago and although I don't wear it everyday I love it to bits. I had it polished once since purchase it and looks as new. No issues with the main stone or the diamonds and I don't baby my rings. HTH!



Very pretty


----------



## xblackxstarx

I didn't realise they came in different sizes 
Thank you for letting me know that 
I was wondering about the shape too 
I really wish they offered it in yellow gold as I'd eventually get one in gold too 



LVoeletters said:


> My cuff matches my size 16 love bangle, and the shape. So I wouldn't recommend the small size, you should consider the medium or large depending on how loose the fit is that way you can get exactly the look you are looking for. Since I only have the 16 I never tried the bigger sizes so I don't know exactly how they fit, im assuming you will be fine with a medium?


----------



## BreadnGem

jinjia_1812 said:


> Hi, The first picture is my entire Tiffany & Co. collection, the second picture is my favourite!! The third and last picture is my latest purchase this week, LOVE IT!!
> 
> First Picture:
> Tiffany notes small heart tag in SS
> Return to Tiffany Rose Gold Diamond Heart Tag Necklace
> Mini heart lock necklace in YG
> Elsa Peretti small Open heart with pink sapphire necklace
> Return to Tiffany Medium with a key in SS
> 1837 Ring in Rubedo metal with "Tiffany Signature" (I bought 2 as i love it so much)
> 1837 SS ring
> Twist Bow ring in SS
> Lock bracelet with rose goldb
> Elsa Peretti open heart bracelet in SS
> Tiffany beads in SS (the other side of the heart tag is in enamel blue)



The rose gold heart tag w diamonds is really pretty


----------



## Storm Spirit

axewoman said:


> Here is mine TCO Aquamarine Legacy. I bought it couple of years ago and although I don't wear it everyday I love it to bits. I had it polished once since purchase it and looks as new. No issues with the main stone or the diamonds and I don't baby my rings. HTH!



Oooh very pretty, love this!!


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> I didn't realise they came in different sizes
> Thank you for letting me know that
> I was wondering about the shape too
> I really wish they offered it in yellow gold as I'd eventually get one in gold too



They have a bangle that is the large version of my ring in both golds


----------



## Lemonbee

axewoman said:


> Here is mine TCO Aquamarine Legacy. I bought it couple of years ago and although I don't wear it everyday I love it to bits. I had it polished once since purchase it and looks as new. No issues with the main stone or the diamonds and I don't baby my rings. HTH!



Thank you. Thats good to know. It's beautiful


----------



## narcissistmas

does anyone have the diamonds by the yard ring? I want to buy it for someone for Christmas but I want to see what it really looks like 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7466-r+101323338+101424820-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## Caz71

narcissistmas said:


> does anyone have the diamonds by the yard ring? I want to buy it for someone for Christmas but I want to see what it really looks like
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...7466-r+101323338+101424820-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



I have tried it on. I have small fingers but the size 8 was abit tight on my middle finger!. U have to roll them on. They can add extra links if need be. But overall it is beautiful!!


----------



## arya24

jinjia_1812 said:


> Hi, The first picture is my entire Tiffany & Co. collection, the second picture is my favourite!! The third and last picture is my latest purchase this week, LOVE IT!!
> 
> First Picture:
> Tiffany notes small heart tag in SS
> Return to Tiffany Rose Gold Diamond Heart Tag Necklace
> Mini heart lock necklace in YG
> Elsa Peretti small Open heart with pink sapphire necklace
> Return to Tiffany Medium with a key in SS
> 1837 Ring in Rubedo metal with "Tiffany Signature" (I bought 2 as i love it so much)
> 1837 SS ring
> Twist Bow ring in SS
> Lock bracelet with rose gold
> Elsa Peretti open heart bracelet in SS
> Tiffany beads in SS (the other side of the heart tag is in enamel blue)



I love your rg heart tag charm! It's so pretty! Could you take a mod. pic?


----------



## narcissistmas

I got this for my birthday last year from a friend. I love it and wear it very often.


----------



## LVoeletters

If you return something does it affect the SA or commission? Like will they know?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> If you return something does it affect the SA or commission? Like will they know?


it will probably show on their commission, but they won't know right away... I have returned items to tiffany when the SA that sold it to me was not in and the other SA has said it's not a big deal unless the item is 30K or higher, when it is an item below 2k the commission is so minimal they just shrug it off.


----------



## Caz71

Yayyy finally got my two dbty cbty back. The length was perfect. Here tis.


----------



## Caz71

Dbty


----------



## Caz71

The length


----------



## Caz71

Aquamarine


----------



## Caz71

So light and weightless. Perfect for summer


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Dbty



Very nice. Perfect length.

Can u post another pic of your other white gold bangle, the one with diamonds all around it n which u were wearing with the dbty and bead bracelet? It's sooo nice!


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice. Perfect length.
> 
> Can u post another pic of your other white gold bangle, the one with diamonds all around it n which u were wearing with the dbty and bead bracelet? It's sooo nice!



Here Bread..


----------



## Caz71

Its gold plated. Not real or diamonds but reminded me of the Love.. fm Fossil.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Its gold plated. Not real or diamonds but reminded me of the Love.. fm Fossil.



I like it


----------



## Ellapretty

Not from my personal collection (I wish!) but I was invited to a blogger event at Tiffany's and we got to try on a lot of amazing pieces, including this 4.89 carat ring (!!!)








And these pink diamond and rose gold rings (the pink diamond engagement/wedding ring is my own - not from Tiffany's)


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you guys think of this pendant? If you wanted to get one piece and wear it for a long time?


----------



## WolvesDrinkTea

Hi there,
Does anyone have the 3 bean Elsa Peretti bracelet in sterling silver? There is one on eBay going for £145 but I'm wondering if it is worth it, or if I should just buy something new from Tiffanys instead (thinking of getting either the Elsa Peretti heart or starfish bracelet). 

I've been going through all the forums but can only find information on the necklaces, not bracelets, so any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2321690
> View attachment 2321692
> View attachment 2321693
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this pendant? If you wanted to get one piece and wear it for a long time?



you know my thoughts  the enchant pendant is definitely the more wearable and will be timeless, the pearl tassle will be a occasional piece.


----------



## Awongyy

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum but has been lurking around for months admiring all the lovely Tiffany Jewellery. I'm definitely a Tiffany girl and owned quite a few pieces myself. My current favourite is the Infinity bracelet from DH as a push present.


----------



## Storm Spirit

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2321690
> View attachment 2321692
> View attachment 2321693
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this pendant? If you wanted to get one piece and wear it for a long time?



Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Awongyy said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum but has been lurking around for months admiring all the lovely Tiffany Jewellery. I'm definitely a Tiffany girl and owned quite a few pieces myself. My current favourite is the Infinity bracelet from DH as a push present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324499



ooh! I really like this one!  The size is nice, it looks heavier than most of the tiffany pieces out right now. It's got substance and presence!


----------



## KrissNol

I am really liking this. I wonder if they would just add the infinity to my plain link.


----------



## katieny

wintersong said:


> At the moment, my Tiffany WG bow necklace. It's so dainty yet noticeable, and sparkles like mad!
> 
> I've also recently sold off my Tiffany silver, as it's gotten to be too high-maintenance. So maybe a new gold piece is in order?  haha



Hmmm. I am finding this also. My key bent for no apparent reason and every thing scratches so easily. Why problems were you having?


----------



## katieny

Blumen said:


> I have just got my first Tiffany bracelet today. I bought it from Ebay. Would you please have a look whether it is authentic or not, since there is no Tiffany shop here? One problem is that the rings on the bracelet is not 100% round. You could find it in the photos below (the fifth). Is it normal? I could not find the stamp on any ring of the bracelet.
> By the way, I have found a made in China tag in the blue pouch.
> Thanks a lot.



The link looks like it may have been bent. Tiffany silver seems very soft to me so that link on it's own wouldn't lead me to believe it's a fake. The rest looks like my piece.


----------



## katieny

Have they discontinued the Amazonite beaded bracelets? I looked on the website and can't find any. I see lots of other stones. But nothing in the Tiffany blue color.


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I like it



Hi Bread
 I got in silver today. Here pic wearing tog..


----------



## Blumen

katieny said:


> The link looks like it may have been bent. Tiffany silver seems very soft to me so that link on it's own wouldn't lead me to believe it's a fake. The rest looks like my piece.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Hi Bread
> I got in silver today. Here pic wearing tog..



Nice! Tks for posting.


----------



## U618327

katieny said:


> Have they discontinued the Amazonite beaded bracelets? I looked on the website and can't find any. I see lots of other stones. But nothing in the Tiffany blue color.


 
Katieny,
Tiffany runs out of the amazonite bracelets regularly.  I am sure that they will get some more in soon, you just have to keep checking the website.  I just checked it and your right they are out right now because I just seen them on there early this week.  I have the 4mm and the 8mm amazonite bead bracelet.  Funny thing is they run out regularly but I never see anyone else with them on.  It took me forever to get the amazonite bead earrings but they finally came in last week.


----------



## katieny

U618327 said:


> Katieny,
> Tiffany runs out of the amazonite bracelets regularly.  I am sure that they will get some more in soon, you just have to keep checking the website.  I just checked it and your right they are out right now because I just seen them on there early this week.  I have the 4mm and the 8mm amazonite bead bracelet.  Funny thing is they run out regularly but I never see anyone else with them on.  It took me forever to get the amazonite bead earrings but they finally came in last week.



Oh good. That was going to be my next purchase. I wondered how they could discontinue something in "tiffany" blue. They seem like they would be popular items. They go so well with the enameled charms. Thanks.


----------



## U618327

katieny said:


> Oh good. That was going to be my next purchase. I wondered how they could discontinue something in "tiffany" blue. They seem like they would be popular items. They go so well with the enameled charms. Thanks.


 
Katieny,
You mean you are going to hang one of the tiffany blue enamel charms on the the amazonite bead bracelet or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## katieny

U618327 said:


> Katieny,
> You mean you are going to hang one of the tiffany blue enamel charms on the the amazonite bead bracelet or am I misunderstanding?



No. I have the tiffany blue enamel ladybug on another bracelet.


----------



## U618327

katieny said:


> No. I have the tiffany blue enamel ladybug on another bracelet.


 
Katieny,
Oh I bet that is cute, never thought about that.  Post a picture when you get your amazonite bead bracelet I would love to see it.  Do you know which one you are going to get?  I got the 4mm first because Tiffany did not have one in the store where I could see how it looked.  I did not want to spend 300.00 and had not seen it so I bought the 4mm at 175.00.  But, some months ago I decided to buy the 8mm and it is beautiful, the beads on it are very pretty.  They are different than the beads on the 4mm.


----------



## Junkenpo

katieny said:


> No. I have the tiffany blue enamel ladybug on another bracelet.



A blue ladybug? I _need_ to see this. Modeling pic, please?


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> A blue ladybug? I _need_ to see this. Modeling pic, please?



It's the blue version of their red silver charm, it's very cute!


----------



## xilfarha

so far I bought 5 Tiffany Items....

1. Elsa Peretti DBTY silver Bracelet with 3 diamonds
2. Elsa Peretti DBTY Silver Necklace with 0.07
3. Elsa Peretti DBTY ring with 0.07
4. Tiffany Wire Bengal
5. Eiffel Tower charm (i'm still waiting for it to be delivered )


----------



## katieny

Junkenpo said:


> A blue ladybug? I _need_ to see this. Modeling pic, please?









It is the Tiffany blue lady bug charm on the wire charm bracelet.


----------



## Awongyy

While I love my infinity bracelet I'm also thinking of a cbty. Does anyone have the 3 pink sapphires cbty?


----------



## xilfarha

I am planning to buy Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet....but so confused between - 
1. Mini double-sided heart tag in sterling silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish 
2. Mini heart tag in sterling silver on a bead bracelet. Beads, 4 mm.
3. Mini heart tag in RUBEDO metal on a bead bracelet in sterling silver.

I will wear the bracelet all the time...so something that is for daily abuse...and at the same time something that is all time classy...and i will stack it with my Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet and Wire Bracelet with Eiffel Tower charm....

I have always liked the Rubedo heart tag but it's just Copper and costing almost $100 more than the silver one ...so ques is if it's even worth it?...

any suggestion ???


----------



## xilfarha

Madelineid said:


> That's a lovely collection xilfarha. I hope to see more after that.


thanks Madelineid....cant's wait for my eiffel tower charm


----------



## sammysprinkle

xilfarha said:


> I am planning to buy Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet....but so confused between -
> 1. Mini double-sided heart tag in sterling silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish
> 2. Mini heart tag in sterling silver on a bead bracelet. Beads, 4 mm.
> 3. Mini heart tag in RUBEDO metal on a bead bracelet in sterling silver.
> 
> I will wear the bracelet all the time...so something that is for daily abuse...and at the same time something that is all time classy...and i will stack it with my Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet and Wire Bracelet with Eiffel Tower charm....
> 
> I have always liked the Rubedo heart tag but it's just Copper and costing almost $100 more than the silver one ...so ques is if it's even worth it?...
> 
> any suggestion ???



Rubedo is not just copper. It is a pink gold that T&Co made for its 175years. That's what makes it a bit more special. Hope it helps. I have the small bar necklace, does not tarnish one bit =) (copper needs to be polished to maintain its luster)


----------



## LVoeletters

xilfarha said:


> I am planning to buy Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet....but so confused between -
> 1. Mini double-sided heart tag in sterling silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish
> 2. Mini heart tag in sterling silver on a bead bracelet. Beads, 4 mm.
> 3. Mini heart tag in RUBEDO metal on a bead bracelet in sterling silver.
> 
> I will wear the bracelet all the time...so something that is for daily abuse...and at the same time something that is all time classy...and i will stack it with my Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet and Wire Bracelet with Eiffel Tower charm....
> 
> I have always liked the Rubedo heart tag but it's just Copper and costing almost $100 more than the silver one ...so ques is if it's even worth it?...
> 
> any suggestion ???



I think the rubedo is most classic and will go with more


----------



## xilfarha

My Precious !!!!!!

New addition to my collection....


----------



## azniceskater1

I have a question for all you lovely ladies out there (my second post on PF!)

My DF purchased a really beautiful platinum key for me back in January as a very late HS graduation gift. The key and chain are both platinum, but after wearing the key constantly (I never take it off since I'm incredibly lazy), I noticed that part of the chain (where the clasp is) has gotten dark. It almost looks like silver tarnish. I go to school at Columbia, so I went down to the 5th Ave store to have Customer Service take a look at the chain, and they end up steaming it, which only partially fixes the tarnishing problem. After wearing the necklace again for a few hours, that specific location on the chain darkens again. Platinum should not have any problems with discoloration, right? What do you guys here at PF know about platinum?

I tried my best taking pictures of the tarnished area...I would be really grateful if someone can instill some Tiffany knowledge!


----------



## azniceskater1

Oops the pictures didn't attach for some reason...


----------



## xilfarha

sammysprinkle said:


> Rubedo is not just copper. It is a pink gold that T&Co made for its 175years. That's what makes it a bit more special. Hope it helps. I have the small bar necklace, does not tarnish one bit =) (copper needs to be polished to maintain its luster)


Thanks sammysprinkle.....yea i think i will go for the rubedo then....


----------



## BPC

azniceskater1 said:


> Oops the pictures didn't attach for some reason...



It looks like the solder they used isn't platinum. Go back to Tiffs and ask for a new chain. 
They know that this should never happen to a platinum piece.


----------



## princessLIL

azniceskater1	, I had the same problem with my platinum chain.. I showered and slept in it and it got really dark in the same spot... I took it in and Tiffanys changed that whole part of the chain.. My piece is dbty.. No problems so far... Have them give u a brand new chain)


----------



## wintersong

The same thing happened to my platinum DBTY! I got it replaced once but it happened again. I don't wear my DBTY much anymore so I haven't taken it in to be fixed yet. On the flip side, this has NEVER happened to me with their gold, so it must just be the platinum alloy they use for clasps.


----------



## BreadnGem

azniceskater1 said:


> I have a question for all you lovely ladies out there (my second post on PF!)
> 
> My DF purchased a really beautiful platinum key for me back in January as a very late HS graduation gift. The key and chain are both platinum, but after wearing the key constantly (I never take it off since I'm incredibly lazy), I noticed that part of the chain (where the clasp is) has gotten dark. It almost looks like silver tarnish. I go to school at Columbia, so I went down to the 5th Ave store to have Customer Service take a look at the chain, and they end up steaming it, which only partially fixes the tarnishing problem. After wearing the necklace again for a few hours, that specific location on the chain darkens again. Platinum should not have any problems with discoloration, right? What do you guys here at PF know about platinum?
> 
> I tried my best taking pictures of the tarnished area...I would be really grateful if someone can instill some Tiffany knowledge!



The same thing happened with my 2 Tiffany plat necklaces. Once, when i was trying out another necklace (which  didnt buy) in the store, i discreetly checked the clasp & noticed that it has the dark area on the solder too. I asked the sa abt it and was told that the solder on the clasp is not fully platinum. 

As long as the "tarnish" is just on the clasp and not other parts of the necklace, i'm not too bothered since i cant see the clasp when wearing the necklace anyway. But i dont think i will buy a other platinum necklace/bracelet from tiffany again. Will just stick to gold


----------



## azniceskater1

princessLIL said:


> azniceskater1, I had the same problem with my platinum chain.. I showered and slept in it and it got really dark in the same spot... I took it in and Tiffanys changed that whole part of the chain.. My piece is dbty.. No problems so far... Have them give u a brand new chain)



Hi princessLIL,

I tried having them give me a brand new chain at the 5th ave boutique, but they told me that since there's nothing specific wrong with my chain, just the clasp, they can't do an exchange   Should they be able to change my clasp? Thanks so much!!


----------



## azniceskater1

BreadnGem said:


> The same thing happened with my 2 Tiffany plat necklaces. Once, when i was trying out another necklace (which  didnt buy) in the store, i discreetly checked the clasp & noticed that it has the dark area on the solder too. I asked the sa abt it and was told that the solder on the clasp is not fully platinum.
> 
> As long as the "tarnish" is just on the clasp and not other parts of the necklace, i'm not too bothered since i cant see the clasp when wearing the necklace anyway. But i dont think i will buy a other platinum necklace/bracelet from tiffany again. Will just stick to gold



Hi BreadnGem,

Thanks for the info! I also suspected that the platinum clasp wasn't pure, but when I asked my SA they were adamant on the fact that the entire thing is platinum...it just bothers me because it's Tiffany and the platinum chain itself I a good sum of money!


----------



## azniceskater1

BPC said:


> It looks like the solder they used isn't platinum. Go back to Tiffs and ask for a new chain.
> They know that this should never happen to a platinum piece.



Thanks for the reply! I'm originally from CT DF bought the key there. The first time I noticed the tarnish, the SA I worked with gave me a new chain, but the same thing happened. Could it be that all the chains in that specific store could have a non-plat solder? Every time they steam my chain you can see that the color on the darkened area is slightly different from the rest of the chain


----------



## azniceskater1

wintersong said:


> The same thing happened to my platinum DBTY! I got it replaced once but it happened again. I don't wear my DBTY much anymore so I haven't taken it in to be fixed yet. On the flip side, this has NEVER happened to me with their gold, so it must just be the platinum alloy they use for clasps.



Thanks winter song for the reply!

I think I will persist in getting a new chain or at least a new clasp before that one year leniency time is reached and Tiffany starts charging me for repairs.... Sighhhh I've been to the store sooo many times this past year with the same problem


----------



## xilfarha

Caz71 said:


> Dbty


i love this combination...i also went for the same except for the Bengal i have the wire bracelet.....


----------



## Citruspeel

My mini sliver heart tag earrings 
Small oval key on 18" chain


----------



## mariame2

Hi just wondering if anyone knows the difference between the somerset rings on Tiffany's web site. One goes for 300 and the other for 275

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+5-c+287466-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...5-p+1-c+287466-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## LVoeletters

Thoughts? The sales associate says he preferred the enchant over the .40 and .70 Soleste because the yellow diamond doesn't show unless you're up close to my neck :/


----------



## LVoeletters

And then I was told that these look too engagementy on me, what are your thoughts?


----------



## PurpleLo

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2339226
> View attachment 2339227
> View attachment 2339228
> 
> Thoughts? The sales associate says he preferred the enchant over the .40 and .70 Soleste because the yellow diamond doesn't show unless you're up close to my neck :/


I prefer the soleste. It's just more unique to me. And I see the yellow diamond just fine.


----------



## LVoeletters

PurpleLo said:


> I prefer the soleste. It's just more unique to me. And I see the yellow diamond just fine.



I took the picture super close so the yellow can be seen with flash, but if you're standing normal distance it doesn't show :/ but Soleste is so iconic so idk


----------



## Junkenpo

I couldn't tell the soleste was yellow in the first pic, it just looked a little darker, which I had assumed was shadow. In the close up it's such a nice, cheery color.... but you won't get to see the difference between white/yellow in a necklace.

I like the shape of the soleste better, but the enchant is definitely more delicately feminine in my eyes and white diamond is my personal preference. 

For the rings, I think they look fine and oh-so-gorgeous. I like the small one on your middle finger in the 3rd pic best, though the bigger one is more blingy and statementy RHR.


----------



## twitspie

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2339230
> View attachment 2339231
> View attachment 2339233
> 
> 
> And then I was told that these look too engagementy on me, what are your thoughts?


Stunning! Do you remember the carat weight of the sole site on your ring finger?

Both pendants are lovely but I do prefer the sole site


----------



## twitspie

Oops soleste!


----------



## allure244

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2339226
> View attachment 2339227
> View attachment 2339228
> 
> Thoughts? The sales associate says he preferred the enchant over the .40 and .70 Soleste because the yellow diamond doesn't show unless you're up close to my neck :/



Thats how I felt about the soleste in pendant form too, that the yellow diamond didn't stand out as much. Now the soleste yellow diamond ring on the other hand is gorgeous and would make a great right hand ring. May I ask what are the carat weights of the two centers stones on the soleste rings you tried on?


----------



## U618327

This is my Return to Tiffany Collection I am currently wearing:  PRTT  circle earrings, PRTT Oval Necklace, PRTT Oval bracelet, PRTT oval ring.  [/ATTACH]


----------



## azniceskater1

Here's my small, but growing Tiffany collection. The key was my first piece of Tiffany I received, and I love it!


----------



## azniceskater1

Oops some of the photos didn't attach


----------



## Lara1982

My new double heart (silver/rubedo) necklace. Bought it in Paris 
I'm a little bummed that it's already pretty scratched though 
Still love it...!


----------



## U618327

Forgot to post pictures of my Tiffany Handbag I purchased months ago.[/ATTACH]


----------



## U618327

Tiffany cosmetic bags



Tiffany envelope and wallet



Tiffany ponytail holder and mirror


----------



## U618327

Tiffany's 2014 Desk Diary



Tiffany Luggage Tags



Tiffany Passport and Coin Purse


----------



## U618327

Tiffany key ring



Tiffany jewelry case/jewelry roll/mittens ornament for tree


----------



## Junkenpo

U618327 said:


> Forgot to post pictures of my Tiffany Handbag I purchased months ago.[/ATTACH]



Love this!  It looks like a great casual tote... do you have modeling pics?


----------



## arya24

Hey,
next week I'll visit Paris and I want to buy something from Tiffany. Should I buy the bow mini neclace in yg or the rtt heart tag charm small in yg? I love both of them


----------



## LovingLV81

arya24 said:


> Hey,
> next week I'll visit Paris and I want to buy something from Tiffany. Should I buy the bow mini neclace in yg or the rtt heart tag charm small in yg? I love both of them



Out of the 3 I would get the Bow necklace I just love that piece !


----------



## stmary

Bow is pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> Hey,
> next week I'll visit Paris and I want to buy something from Tiffany. Should I buy the bow mini neclace in yg or the rtt heart tag charm small in yg? I love both of them


 
I like both. The rtt is classic Tiffany, but I feel that the bow is prettier. So it really depends on what you are after. 

But if it were me and I could get only one, i'd choose the bow....


----------



## mymeimei02

Just added this Elsa Peretti Cat Island piece today. .....its been awhile


----------



## mrs moulds

katieny said:


> It is the Tiffany blue lady bug charm on the wire charm bracelet.



How charming !


----------



## giamarie

I have this (18k tiffany signature necklace, retired), a 18k heart tiffany necklace and a few random silver items. I was actually thinking about selling the signature necklace, but have no clue what to sell if for since it's retired. I will take better pictures when I sell lol these were just quick cell phone shots. Any advise would e greatly appreciated


----------



## Junkenpo

giamarie said:


> I have this (18k tiffany signature necklace, retired), a 18k heart tiffany necklace and a few random silver items. I was actually thinking about selling the signature necklace, but have no clue what to sell if for since it's retired. I will take better pictures when I sell lol these were just quick cell phone shots. Any advise would e greatly appreciated



Are you going to sell on ebay?  

best thing to do would be to do a "completed" search on ebay of Tiffany items that are the same or similar to your pieces. That way you get a better idea of what people are willing to pay or might be willing to pay for yours. Notice whether or not your pieces are in same/better/worse condition.  Did the sales include boxes, ribbon, etc? These aren't necessary, but nice to have included.  

The most important thing is to have nice, clear pictures.. preferably the kind you can enlarge. 

If that's too much work, it might be a good idea to look into a consignment shop, like Ann's Fabulous Finds or Yoogis closet, etc.


----------



## giamarie

Thank you  I'm not sure where I'm selling it yet, but the city I currently live in is not very thriving so I probably will have to do it online.


----------



## jclaybo

The iconic Return To Tiffany bracelet with heart charm, my first Tiffany and Co purchase definitely not my last. Actually going tomorrow to look at another bracelet


----------



## Caz71

jclaybo said:


> The iconic Return To Tiffany bracelet with heart charm, my first Tiffany and Co purchase definitely not my last. Actually going tomorrow to look at another bracelet



Id like this one for xmas. I have three rtt hearts and can just buy the chain. They weld on for free


----------



## jclaybo

Caz71 said:


> Id like this one for xmas. I have three rtt hearts and can just buy the chain. They weld on for free




Think for Christmas I may splurge and buy it in gold, the links are smaller but I prefer gold


----------



## FacundaRhose

It would be hard to post pictures, I need to do a photoshoot. 
I have...
...the vintage key on 24" thick classic tiffany chain
...the XL return to tiffany heart with monogram at the back on a 36" oval chain
...the bracelet with a round lock and a tag engraved with my daughters and husbands name ( I changed the lock from the regular one, the regular square one gets unlocked)
...a monogram necklace with my husbands initial
...and return to tiffany heart earrings (I gave it to my daughter but it's pulling on her lobes)

I'm sentimental with jewelry so I usually like to get something personalized.

and I have the smooth leather tiffany tote in tiffany blue with detachable shoulder strap


----------



## FacundaRhose

here's my tiffany tote, necklace and bracelet (earrings, not seen in the photo)


----------



## razl62

mymeimei02 said:


> Just added this Elsa Peretti Cat Island piece today. .....its been awhile



Very nice! I'm not familiar with this piece - is it on the website? Any other photos? TIA.


----------



## alichelsealyn

FacundaRhose said:


> here's my tiffany tote, necklace and bracelet (earrings, not seen in the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2353638



Which necklace is this?


----------



## FacundaRhose

alichelsealyn said:


> Which necklace is this?



XL RTT heart with monogram on a 36" oval chain


----------



## alichelsealyn

FacundaRhose said:


> XL RTT heart with monogram on a 36" oval chain



it's pretty, thank you


----------



## FacundaRhose

alichelsealyn said:


> it's pretty, thank you



thanks.


----------



## carteraf

Does anyone have the Elsa Peretti alphabet pieces?


----------



## KrissNol

Yes I actually have the "k".


----------



## KrissNol

alichelsealyn said:


> Which necklace is this?


It looks to be a RTT XL heart not sure of the chain. It doesn't look like the beaded. Mine is actually on the beaded. It's a fun piece.


----------



## carteraf

KrissNol said:


> Yes I actually have the "k".



Do you like it?  I want one, but the letter A looks hideous. It looks like the letter Q,  so I was going to get the letter J for my sons name.


----------



## BPC

carteraf said:


> Does anyone have the Elsa Peretti alphabet pieces?



I thought about getting the "e". A little too abstract and in the end decided against it. Some letters are nicer than others though and I actually like the "a" lol.
But to be honest, I think Tiffs has better pieces.


----------



## carteraf

BPC said:


> I thought about getting the "e". A little too abstract and in the end decided against it. Some letters are nicer than others though and I actually like the "a" lol.
> But to be honest, I think Tiffs has better pieces.



Yea I wouldn't want the E either. I do like the J a lot. The A just looks like a Q to me lol


----------



## emchhardy

Does anyone happen to have an Elsa Peretti "M" necklace?  I would love to see a modeling picture of this.  This is on my list of contenders for an "everyday" type necklace.


----------



## aussie@heart

emchhardy said:


> Does anyone happen to have an Elsa Peretti "M" necklace?  I would love to see a modeling picture of this.  This is on my list of contenders for an "everyday" type necklace.


I don't have this necklace, but if you go on YouTube and type in "Tiffany and co collection," if you click on michele1218, she shows that piece in her collection. Hope this helps


----------



## myfirstchanel

Here are my bracelets


----------



## Annanson0306

I match my tiffany & co heart tag charm with 2 tones bracelet &#128525;&#128525;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## blackmamba10000

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2359482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I match my tiffany & co heart tag charm with 2 tones bracelet &#128525;&#128525;&#128513;&#128513;




I love this!!! It's soooo gorgeous!! Does anyone have any pictures from the Elsa Peretti Cat Island collection? I'm trying to decide if I want one of the shell necklaces or not. Thanks!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2359482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I match my tiffany & co heart tag charm with 2 tones bracelet &#128525;&#128525;&#128513;&#128513;



This is very interesting and innovative


----------



## Annanson0306

BreadnGem said:


> This is very interesting and innovative



Thanks BreadnGem &#128522;


----------



## gr8onteej

carteraf said:


> Does anyone have the Elsa Peretti alphabet pieces?



I have the J necklace, Christmas present 2001.  I also got the EP J keychain.  I took it off the key ring and put it on a chain.  One of my favorites.


----------



## gr8onteej

Here are some of my Tiffany pieces.  There's a lot more silver in this collection and I see I need to clean some of it.


----------



## cpt13

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I am unable to start a new thread. Does anyone here has the Tiffany Metro Bar Pendant? I would like to see how it looks. I am unable to find it in the store in my area. The picture in the Tiffany website only shows a diagram instead of a photo of the real thing.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## little LV lover

gr8onteej said:


> Here are some of my Tiffany pieces.  There's a lot more silver in this collection and I see I need to clean some of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360277
> View attachment 2360279



I love your crucifix! Very pretty!


----------



## alichelsealyn

I have one piece of jewelry from Tiffany that I got from my boyfriend last Christmas. It's the Return to Tiffany silver beaded mini bracelet  I fell in love right away. I've had my eye on a bunch of other pieces ever since and can see this becoming a little obsession


----------



## gr8onteej

little LV lover said:


> I love your crucifix! Very pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here's my latest Tiffany. Atlas RG with diamonds


----------



## bucha

My new Tiffany bean with my favorite - the gold bottle.


----------



## blackmamba10000

bucha said:


> My new Tiffany bean with my favorite - the gold bottle.
> View attachment 2364149




Beautiful! I love the gold bottle too! Looks great on you!


----------



## Junkenpo

bucha said:


> My new Tiffany bean with my favorite - the gold bottle.



wow! that's a stunner! love the bottle... can you actually use it as a bottle, or is it just bottle shaped? I love how fluid it looks.


----------



## karo

bucha said:


> My new Tiffany bean with my favorite - the gold bottle.
> View attachment 2364149


Love both your neckalces! They look perfect together.


----------



## tanya t

ANY TIFFANY EXPERTS OUT THERE?????
I POSTED A TITANIUM TIFFANY KEY IN THE AUTHENTICATE THIS FORUM AND HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING....
HELP PLEASE...


----------



## tanya t

HERES THE LINK....http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## bucha

blackmamba10000 said:


> Beautiful! I love the gold bottle too! Looks great on you!





karo said:


> Love both your neckalces! They look perfect together.



Thanks for the compliments!



Junkenpo said:


> wow! that's a stunner! love the bottle... can you actually use it as a bottle, or is it just bottle shaped? I love how fluid it looks.



Hi Junkenpo, thanks! I use it as a mini vase, especially in the summer, to hold flowers. I have used lavender stalks and roses. I read on Elsa Peretti's blog that she created the bottle so that it could hold flowers.


----------



## rosebud_7

xilfarha said:


> I am planning to buy Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet....but so confused between -
> 1. Mini double-sided heart tag in sterling silver with Tiffany Blue enamel finish
> 2. Mini heart tag in sterling silver on a bead bracelet. Beads, 4 mm.
> 3. Mini heart tag in RUBEDO metal on a bead bracelet in sterling silver.
> 
> I will wear the bracelet all the time...so something that is for daily abuse...and at the same time something that is all time classy...and i will stack it with my Elsa Peretti DBTY bracelet and Wire Bracelet with Eiffel Tower charm....
> 
> I have always liked the Rubedo heart tag but it's just Copper and costing almost $100 more than the silver one ...so ques is if it's even worth it?...
> 
> any suggestion ???





sammysprinkle said:


> Rubedo is not just copper. It is a pink gold that T&Co made for its 175years. That's what makes it a bit more special. Hope it helps. I have the small bar necklace, does not tarnish one bit =) (copper needs to be polished to maintain its luster)



Agreed with rubedo  it's actually a really hard metal that will stand up to daily abuse from bumping into stuff a bit better than gold or silver will.  Next to rose gold, it looks much pinker and is fabulous next to sterling silver!  If you love the look of rubedo, then go for it.  Good luck!!!


----------



## BPC

sammysprinkle said:


> Rubedo is not just copper. It is a pink gold that T&Co made for its 175years. That's what makes it a bit more special. Hope it helps. I have the small bar necklace, does not tarnish one bit =) (copper needs to be polished to maintain its luster)



Rubedo is not really Pink gold either. It's gold content would be equivalent to about 7.5 karats.
It is mostly copper with some silver. While I love Tiff's, I really wish they'd be more up front about what goes into Rubedo. 

It is not a precious metal by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Shannaj

stephaniem1027 said:


> View attachment 2174715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my Tiffany Large Heart and key pendant.


Love it! I want to purchase a large heart like this one but is that a extra large or ultra large heart??


----------



## Meeka41

My t&c bracelet


----------



## Junkenpo

BPC said:


> Rubedo is not really Pink gold either. It's gold content would be equivalent to about 7.5 karats.
> It is mostly copper with some silver. While I love Tiff's, I really wish they'd be more up front about what goes into Rubedo.
> 
> It is not a precious metal by any stretch of the imagination.



Yeah, this is why I've been avoiding getting any rubedo items.  I know that metal worth is all a social construct anyway.... and that I'm paying for the brand more than the quality (quality is good, just the name is what makes it, y'know?) but I can't clear the mental hurdle of buying something at Tiffany prices that mostly copper just with a fancied up title. I could've lived with Rose Copper alloy or some such easier than "We invented a new metal just for you."   It's not like it's steel and useful, y'know?


----------



## BPC

Junkenpo said:


> Yeah, this is why I've been avoiding getting any rubedo items.  I know that metal worth is all a social construct anyway.... and that I'm paying for the brand more than the quality (quality is good, just the name is what makes it, y'know?) but I can't clear the mental hurdle of buying something at Tiffany prices that mostly copper just with a fancied up title. I could've lived with Rose Copper alloy or some such easier than "We invented a new metal just for you."   It's not like it's steel and useful, y'know?



Yeah, I feel the same way. BUT, it is really pretty, and if my skin wasn't sensitive, I'd probably give in and get something in Rubedo..lol


----------



## rosebud_7

I've been a collector of Tiffany & Co jewelry and historical items for years, and am over the moon with this piece! It's a sterling silver Tiffany Makers (Holloware) Cherub Cuff, hand rolled from the exact same roller die machine assemblies used at the turn of the 20th century. I was lucky enough to see the actual making of these pieces, and it is truly amazing to see the craftsmanship that goes into the hand rolling and polishing  

These are not one-off pieces necessarily, but a bit rare to find...but my SA is an angel so to speak! It is a HEAVY piece of silver, beautifully crafted, and I am going to have fun stacking this with different pieces!

I will have to take pics in natural light to see some more of the detail, but i had to share this right away...I will get around to posting other pieces from my collection...but this was too exciting to not share!!


----------



## akemibabe

Wow it look really nice


----------



## rosebud_7

Thank you!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything. 

thanks for letting me share


----------



## Junkenpo

cvlshopaholic said:


> Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything.
> 
> thanks for letting me share



love those and thank you for the modeling shot!  They look terrific on you, what a great size!


----------



## atlcoach

cvlshopaholic said:


> Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything.
> 
> thanks for letting me share



They look amazing on you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danielle1590

I have this key necklace and the enamel heart bracelet. The heart earrings are still on the wishlist  The necklace is here quite dark, but cleaned it and now it is shiny silver again.


----------



## rosebud_7

cvlshopaholic said:


> Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything.
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Love the sparklers!!!  They are a really nice green IRL!


----------



## Annanson0306

My early birthday present ; I love it very much &#128525;


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

cvlshopaholic said:


> Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything.
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Wow those earrings are stunning! They look great on you.


----------



## LVoeletters

hi everyone! love everyone's recent purchases!!

does anyone have pics of the elsa peretti snake collection? preferably with their love?? 

or pics of their diamond by the yards multiple stone bracelet? also preferably with the love?


----------



## rosebud_7

Here is my Tiffany stack on the day:

Ziegfeld black spinel bead bracelet
Blue goldstone bead bracelet (handmade from some beads I had laying around)
Sterling Silver Atlas Bar Bracelet
hematite star bracelet I made in high school
Sterling Silver Cherub Studio Cuff

Also wearing a Hermes Sterling Silver CDC ring 

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## twitspie

My pendant, returned after it had gone for repairs. So glad to have it back


----------



## bucha

I'm on a ban after purchasing this gold and diamonds set:


----------



## MatAllston

twitspie said:


> My pendant, returned after it had gone for repairs. So glad to have it back


 
Is this the smaller version of the two? I love this. What needed repair and how much was the repair? Can you please post a modeling shot when you have a chance? TIA.


----------



## atlcoach

bucha said:


> I'm on a ban after purchasing this gold and diamonds set:
> View attachment 2371082
> 
> View attachment 2371083
> 
> View attachment 2371084



Beautiful!!


----------



## sammysprinkle

Though not completely relevant - I really dislike the new website design/layout. I find it hard to view all the pretty things...sigh


----------



## twitspie

MatAllston said:


> Is this the smaller version of the two? I love this. What needed repair and how much was the repair? Can you please post a modeling shot when you have a chance? TIA.


 

Hello!

Yes it is the smaller of the two.  I love it too, I have worn it everyday for 3 years now.  I think I may have been a liitle too vigorous in the ultra sonice cleaner and the clasp became a little loose. They didn't charge anything and it came back super sparkly 

Yes will defo post a modelling shot.  I think there are some modelling shots in my blog (link below) x


----------



## MatAllston

twitspie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yes it is the smaller of the two.  I love it too, I have worn it everyday for 3 years now.  I think I may have been a liitle too vigorous in the ultra sonice cleaner and the clasp became a little loose. They didn't charge anything and it came back super sparkly
> 
> Yes will defo post a modelling shot.  I think there are some modelling shots in my blog (link below) x


 
Thank you for the information. It's good for me to know how much Tiffany charges or don't charge for repairs since I have over a dozen platinum pieces. I saw the pendant on your blog, it looks amazing on you.


----------



## littleblackbag

rosebud_7 said:


> I've been a collector of Tiffany & Co jewelry and historical items for years, and am over the moon with this piece! It's a sterling silver Tiffany Makers (Holloware) Cherub Cuff, hand rolled from the exact same roller die machine assemblies used at the turn of the 20th century. I was lucky enough to see the actual making of these pieces, and it is truly amazing to see the craftsmanship that goes into the hand rolling and polishing
> 
> These are not one-off pieces necessarily, but a bit rare to find...but my SA is an angel so to speak! It is a HEAVY piece of silver, beautifully crafted, and I am going to have fun stacking this with different pieces!
> 
> I will have to take pics in natural light to see some more of the detail, but i had to share this right away...I will get around to posting other pieces from my collection...but this was too exciting to not share!!



Oh my that is special, I love it. And how lovely to see it being made


----------



## rosebud_7

littleblackbag said:


> Oh my that is special, I love it. And how lovely to see it being made



Thank you!!


----------



## twitspie

MatAllston said:


> Thank you for the information. It's good for me to know how much Tiffany charges or don't charge for repairs since I have over a dozen platinum pieces. I saw the pendant on your blog, it looks amazing on you.


Thank you! Yes very glad they didn't charge me!


----------



## carteraf

sammysprinkle said:


> Though not completely relevant - I really dislike the new website design/layout. I find it hard to view all the pretty things...sigh



It is difficult to get used to. However I do like that you can zoom in more.


----------



## MatAllston

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2370280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My early birthday present ; I love it very much &#128525;


 
Happy birthday and what a great birthday gift! Can you please post a modeling pic? TIA.


----------



## bucha

atlcoach said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you!


----------



## sunsetjh

Love this thread and everyone's collections! You're inspiring me to gather mine for a pic SOON!


----------



## Annanson0306

MatAllston said:


> Happy birthday and what a great birthday gift! Can you please post a modeling pic? TIA.




T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks &#128522; sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;


----------



## Caz71

bucha said:


> I'm on a ban after purchasing this gold and diamonds set:
> View attachment 2371082
> 
> View attachment 2371083
> 
> View attachment 2371084



Wow wow wow. Love it. Looks big too?


----------



## razl62

MatAllston said:


> Is this the smaller version of the two? I love this. What needed repair and how much was the repair? Can you please post a modeling shot when you have a chance? TIA.


Agree, I would love a modeling shot of this and the details on the necklace. Thank you!


----------



## MatAllston

Annanson0306 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks &#128522; sorry for my bad photo skill &#128513;


 
Thank you, it looks great on you. I am considering it since I have the matching earrings in YG.


----------



## grace04

cvlshopaholic said:


> Not a big Tiffany girl, & not sure how popular the sparklers are anymore but I saw the green quartz earrings and fell in love.  The site photo makes them look incredibly green but they are so much more subtle and lovely in person, makes them work with everything.
> 
> thanks for letting me share



I love them, the green quartz is beautful!


----------



## BreadnGem

bucha said:


> I'm on a ban after purchasing this gold and diamonds set:
> View attachment 2371082
> 
> View attachment 2371083
> 
> View attachment 2371084



Love this! Is the charm soldered on?


----------



## bucha

Caz71 said:


> Wow wow wow. Love it. Looks big too?





BreadnGem said:


> Love this! Is the charm soldered on?



Thanks! This charm is described on the website as being a small one, although I chose it because I wanted it to be flashy and visible on me. It's not soldered on. It's this charm with a bracelet similar to this one but with round links.


----------



## BreadnGem

bucha said:


> Thanks! This charm is described on the website as being a small one, although I chose it because I wanted it to be flashy and visible on me. It's not soldered on. It's this charm with a bracelet similar to this one but with round links.



It's really nice, & the diamonds r so sparkly. Great choice!


----------



## Torigifford

Since you have the cupcake charm maybe you can help me.  

I am looking for the necklace charm and found on one Poshmark but am worried about it being fake. I have gotten a few authentic pieces on there but know there are tons of fakes. The hallmark on the one I want to buy has a signature on the bottom and then says Tiffany & Co then underneath that it says 925 Spain. The ones I find online only have T & Co and 925 no Spain, no signature, and Tiffany isn't spelled out. Any suggestions?


----------



## HotRedBag

I love this collection!


----------



## Suns123

I got this yesterday . I ordered it separately since I have a 7 in wrist. ( large round link bracelet and heart lock charm ) : )


----------



## Caz71

Suns123 said:


> I got this yesterday . I ordered it separately since I have a 7 in wrist. ( large round link bracelet and heart lock charm ) : )



I love this. Have been thinking if getting. Are you able to model for us? Thanks Suns!


----------



## Suns123

Sure Caz71 : ) . Here it is on my wrist. The heart lock opens up and can be use as a pendant which is lovely : )


----------



## Suns123

Here it is when the heart lock charm opens....


----------



## missdennies

Suns123 said:


> Here it is when the heart lock charm opens....


 
Congrats! I have the same charm.


----------



## missdennies

bucha said:


> My new Tiffany bean with my favorite - the gold bottle.
> View attachment 2364149


 
Love your bottle necklace. I'm thinking of getting the silver version. Is it heavy to wear?


----------



## sammie225

Hi everyone,
I love browsing this thread and seeing everybodys beautiful tiffany pieces 
I need some help,my grandma wants to gift me for my first job and her budget is around 500-600euro and of course i thought immediately :TIFFANY!

So my question is :
Would you rather get one ,,bigger'' item or 2-3 smaller ones? 
I was thinking about the Lock Ring with the Diamonds,i think it's super cute 
Thanks for the help and ideas ladies


----------



## rachdach

Here is my latest addition! The finisher's medal from the Nike Women's Marathon in San Francisco  At first I wasn't too sure about the triangle shape, but now I love it. It looks very striking but simplistic, especially against the skin with a tank top. Definitely worth all those miles!


----------



## BreadnGem

sammie225 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I love browsing this thread and seeing everybodys beautiful tiffany pieces
> I need some help,my grandma wants to gift me for my first job and her budget is around 500-600euro and of course i thought immediately :TIFFANY!
> 
> So my question is :
> Would you rather get one ,,bigger'' item or 2-3 smaller ones?
> I was thinking about the Lock Ring with the Diamonds,i think it's super cute
> Thanks for the help and ideas ladies



Since it is a gift from grandma celebrating a milestone, i would get one big item. More significant that way, imo


----------



## Junkenpo

rachdach said:


> Here is my latest addition! The finisher's medal from the Nike Women's Marathon in San Francisco  At first I wasn't too sure about the triangle shape, but now I love it. It looks very striking but simplistic, especially against the skin with a tank top. Definitely worth all those miles!



Grats on finishing!  I'm going to be doing my first marathon next year and I told my husband I want to travel to do the Nike Women's in a few years when I turn 40. The Tiffany medal has a little bit to do with it.


----------



## angiex

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's my latest Tiffany. Atlas RG with diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364082



Gorgeous!


----------



## bucha

missdennies said:


> Love your bottle necklace. I'm thinking of getting the silver version. Is it heavy to wear?



Thank you missdennies. I find it just the right weight. It is not heavy to me.


----------



## sammysprinkle

*MODELLING PHOTOS!!!
*

I very much hope Tiffany & Co. upload more modelling pictures - see link. I think it would take a while and they would be using older images in the meantime, but how good is this?!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...38-t+atlas-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+2-lr+0-hr+-ri+


----------



## sammysprinkle

OH! found another one !!!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...66-s+3-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+true+2-lr+-hr+-ri+


----------



## emchhardy

I noticed this feature as well and think it's great.  There's a modeling shot for the open heart necklace as well.  I hope they keep these coming.  It's really helpful in terms of determining scale.


----------



## mills

I've noticed this too and thank goodness they have finally added this to the site! I don't live near a store so it's so hard to visualise how things actually look when worn. And I'm sick of googling for pics of the things I have my eye on!


----------



## missdennies

bucha said:


> Thank you missdennies. I find it just the right weight. It is not heavy to me.


 
Great! Thanks for that!


----------



## bucha

My new addition: the LOVE charm!


----------



## josephine_21

azniceskater1 said:


> Here's my small, but growing Tiffany collection. The key was my first piece of Tiffany I received, and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2342688
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342689
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342690


love the earrings!


----------



## Caz71

bucha said:


> My new addition: the LOVE charm!
> 
> View attachment 2383161



Perfect!


----------



## sammie225

Locks ring  Got it as a gift from my grand-mother


----------



## diamondsr4ever

tiffany atlas pendant with diamonds


----------



## carteraf

sammie225 said:


> Locks ring  Got it as a gift from my grand-mother



Good choice


----------



## missdennies

bucha said:


> My new addition: the LOVE charm!
> 
> View attachment 2383161


 
Love your bracelet! Am thinking of getting the silver version. Is it easy to open and get off and on?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Would you believe that I've just been through all 369 pages of this thread, looking at lovely photos and reading all of the comments?!  :girlwhack:

You all have beautiful collections!!  I only own one Tiffany & Co. item at the moment: a pair of 0.14ct DBTY earrings in rose gold.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon!  
I purchased a few pieces last year that didn't work out for me for various reasons...  the wrong metal color, allergic reaction, my son dropping his iPad and me returning my necklace for the funds to replace it...  

Here's hoping that I have better luck building my Tiffany collection soon!    In the meantime, I'll continue to live vicariously through all of you and your lovely trinkets!!


----------



## bucha

Caz71 said:


> Perfect!



Thanks!



missdennies said:


> Love your bracelet! Am thinking of getting the silver version. Is it easy to open and get off and on?



Yes, it's easy to open and get off and on. It's a great bracelet!


----------



## missdennies

bucha said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's easy to open and get off and on. It's a great bracelet!


 
Thanks for the reply! Much appreciated.


----------



## nuckingfuts

monogram engraved tiffany heart charm!!! Love this baby soooo much!


----------



## Caz71

nuckingfuts said:


> View attachment 2390889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monogram engraved tiffany heart charm!!! Love this baby soooo much!



Very preettyyy


----------



## carteraf

PeacefulMommy said:


> Would you believe that I've just been through all 369 pages of this thread, looking at lovely photos and reading all of the comments?!  :girlwhack:
> 
> You all have beautiful collections!!  I only own one Tiffany & Co. item at the moment: a pair of 0.14ct DBTY earrings in rose gold.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon!
> I purchased a few pieces last year that didn't work out for me for various reasons...  the wrong metal color, allergic reaction, my son dropping his iPad and me returning my necklace for the funds to replace it...
> 
> Here's hoping that I have better luck building my Tiffany collection soon!    In the meantime, I'll continue to live vicariously through all of you and your lovely trinkets!!



I did the same thing!  It take time to build up a collection. I own a few pieces I love.


----------



## arya24

So I need your help  : I would like to buy either the bow mini necklace or the rtt double heart mini necklace, both in yg.
But I don't know which one I should take. I already have the rtt double heart mini in ss (see pic)...


----------



## arya24

For comparison the mod. pics from tiff:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...3339-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+true+2-lr+0-hr+-ri+-mi+

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...9-t+bow-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+true+2-lr+0-hr+-ri+-mi+


----------



## emchhardy

arya24 - I have the mini bow pendant in silver so my vote would be for that since you already have the other one in silver.  The mini bow seems to work with a lot of things in my closet and is very sweet on.


----------



## arya24

emchhardy said:


> arya24 - I have the mini bow pendant in silver so my vote would be for that since you already have the other one in silver.  The mini bow seems to work with a lot of things in my closet and is very sweet on.



  Thanks! Could you post a mod. pic of the bow?:shame:


----------



## nuckingfuts

after almost three weeks, my return to tiffany heart charm finally came in! Monogram engraved with my initials! I have it paired with my mini rtt bead bracelet and let's not forget my tiffany notes, "I Love You" promise band! Oh happy day!


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> So I need your help  : I would like to buy either the bow mini necklace or the rtt double heart mini necklace, both in yg.
> But I don't know which one I should take. I already have the rtt double heart mini in ss (see pic)...


 
I have the bow too, and I wear it lots. The double heart is nice too, but I think the bow is prettier.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

nuckingfuts said:


> View attachment 2391522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after almost three weeks, my return to tiffany heart charm finally came in! Monogram engraved with my initials! I have it paired with my mini rtt bead bracelet and let's not forget my tiffany notes, "I Love You" promise band! Oh happy day!



Besyigul!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

nuckingfuts said:


> View attachment 2391522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after almost three weeks, my return to tiffany heart charm finally came in! Monogram engraved with my initials! I have it paired with my mini rtt bead bracelet and let's not forget my tiffany notes, "I Love You" promise band! Oh happy day!



Beautiful!


----------



## vannarene

nuckingfuts said:


> View attachment 2391522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after almost three weeks, my return to tiffany heart charm finally came in! Monogram engraved with my initials! I have it paired with my mini rtt bead bracelet and let's not forget my tiffany notes, "I Love You" promise band! Oh happy day!




I love everything in your pic! Your bracelets, your ring set! May I ask the carats and ring size?


----------



## nuckingfuts

vannarene said:


> I love everything in your pic! Your bracelets, your ring set! May I ask the carats and ring size?




Thank you!! Um I'm not sure what the carats are on my ring. It's a small diamond promise ring my Justin gave to me our senior year in high school. Sorry!


----------



## nuckingfuts

vannarene said:


> I love everything in your pic! Your bracelets, your ring set! May I ask the carats and ring size?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 there's a better picture of it.. It may not be the biggest diamond, but it's perfect for me!  
And my ring size is 4-1/2.. The I love you band was given Christmas '09, freshmen year in college! Size 4-1/2 as well.


----------



## Meeka41

I think the size of the stone is just right it looks really pretty on your hand


----------



## katierose

Here's my small collection of Tiffany. I love bracelets the most so that's what I have + the hoop earrings.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

katierose said:


> Here's my small collection of Tiffany. I love bracelets the most so that's what I have + the hoop earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2392228



Nice collection ! Me too , love bracelets the most !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I'm wearing these for BBQ weekend!


----------



## PurpleLo

mad_for_chanel said:


> I'm wearing these for BBQ weekend!


Amazing! Makes me want to rush out to tiffany 

Do u find the mesh bracelets (are they the somerset?) hard to keep shiny?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PurpleLo said:


> Amazing! Makes me want to rush out to tiffany
> 
> Do u find the mesh bracelets (are they the somerset?) hard to keep shiny?



Thank you purplelo! 

Yes it's a little more effort compared with the others but still manageable. I dip them in a silver cleaning solutions & polish with a silver polishing cloth. Both were given to me by T&Co.


----------



## gemlady72

katierose said:


> Here's my small collection of Tiffany. I love bracelets the most so that's what I have + the hoop earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2392228


Nice collection! I'm going through a bit of a bracelet obsession lately


----------



## littleblackbag

mad_for_chanel said:


> I'm wearing these for BBQ weekend!



I love the way you've stacked these, looks fab!


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's a couple of rings often I wear on my right hand and also my engagement ring. Tiffany Harmony .38ct, G, VS2 and I love and adore it so much. Had it a month been married nine and a half years and together nearly 23 

The rings on right hand are both Elsa Perretti, one is the donut ring and the other is a plain silver band with a tiny diamond. I love them both. The tiny diamond one was my first in store purchase from Harrods and I had a fabulous experience buying that. And happy to say an even better one when we bought my engagement ring from the Bond street store. I have some more Tiffany silver jewellery and when I get round to taking some pics I'll add those too.


----------



## littleblackbag

Just made the right hand one bigger, can see the rings a bit better. And some more shots of the E-ring. I love how low to the finger it sits. I can wear it all day and night without fear of catching it on anything.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

littleblackbag said:


> Just made the right hand one bigger, can see the rings a bit better. And some more shots of the E-ring. I love how low to the finger it sits. I can wear it all day and night without fear of catching it on anything.



I am so very in love with your ring!!!  Congrats again.  The Harmony is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## littleblackbag

PeacefulMommy said:


> I am so very in love with your ring!!!  Congrats again.  The Harmony is BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you sweetie  I can't believe how much I love this ring especially considering I really didn't like the look of it from the pics online


----------



## LVoeletters

katierose said:


> Here's my small collection of Tiffany. I love bracelets the most so that's what I have + the hoop earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2392228




Love love love your bangles! I've always wanted the heart lock bangle but it's too big/the round doesn't sit well with my love  I'm obsessed with your oval lock bangles too! You might have started yet another lemming


----------



## Caz71

Anyone have the Infinity range. Pls post piccies. I cant stop looking at the bangle. Matching ring. Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

LVoeletters said:


> Love love love your bangles! I've always wanted the heart lock bangle but it's too big/the round doesn't sit well with my love  I'm obsessed with your oval lock bangles too! You might have started yet another lemming



Me too!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

littleblackbag said:


> I love the way you've stacked these, looks fab!




Thanks little black bags ! I have the most fun stacking stirling silver & leather bracelets, no fear of scratching them.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

With a silk cord for a casual look


----------



## katierose

mad_for_chanel said:


> Nice collection ! Me too , love bracelets the most !



Thank you! 



gemlady72 said:


> Nice collection! I'm going through a bit of a bracelet obsession lately



Thanks!

I guess bracelets are my favorite because I can glance down and see them during the day. They bring a lot of enjoyment when I wear them.



LVoeletters said:


> Love love love your bangles! I've always wanted the heart lock bangle but it's too big/the round doesn't sit well with my love  I'm obsessed with your oval lock bangles too! You might have started yet another lemming



Thanks! I wear the three narrower bracelets together on my right wrist. The bead bracelet I bought to wear on my left hand with my watch in hopes that the beads won't scratch the crystal on the watch. 



Caz71 said:


> Me too!!



Thanks!

I've been thinking that I may be done with the bracelets/bangles for now. I want to concentrate on finding cute charms for my T charm bracelet now. I like that the charms and bracelet are a nice size for wearing daily.


----------



## MillyT

I LOVE your way of wearing the key! 


mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2395274
> 
> 
> With a silk cord for a casual look


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Thanks MillyT


----------



## bucha

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2395274
> 
> 
> With a silk cord for a casual look



Gorgeous! I really like the way you wear that key!


----------



## darkangel07760

nuckingfuts said:


> View attachment 2391522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after almost three weeks, my return to tiffany heart charm finally came in! Monogram engraved with my initials! I have it paired with my mini rtt bead bracelet and let's not forget my tiffany notes, "I Love You" promise band! Oh happy day!


 
looks great!


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got this gold Tiffany & Co. Infinity ring


----------



## atlcoach

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got this gold Tiffany & Co. Infinity ring :thumbup:




Very pretty!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bucha said:


> Gorgeous! I really like the way you wear that key!



Thanks Bucha.  This seems more striking than with a platinum chain.


----------



## Caz71

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got this gold Tiffany & Co. Infinity ring



Coincidentally I went in today and looked at the Infinity range. I luv these rings!! Gold is gorg. Congrats!


----------



## emem2

Finally had the time to take pics my small collection. I love vintage pieces.


----------



## emem2

These too


----------



## BreadnGem

emem2 said:


> Finally had the time to take pics my small collection. I love vintage pieces.



Love your dbty


----------



## emem2

Thank you


----------



## twosmallwonders

Interlocking circles -- love love


----------



## sunsetjh

Venetian bracelet with a sterling bracelet my mom picked up for me in Greece.


----------



## ratrat

Atlas - DH's surprise extra present for Bday... (he said he thought about the diamond one for 3sec then settled with silver ) oh well I quite like the size & the fact that I can wear it casually everyday!


----------



## Mediana

twosmallwonders said:


> Interlocking circles -- love love



Hi, its lovely. I can only find small size on the web site. Are there other ones, or is yours the small one?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Mediana said:


> Hi, its lovely. I can only find small size on the web site. Are there other ones, or is yours the small one?



Mine is medium  there is also a large size not sure if that's only in the store or not though


----------



## Mediana

twosmallwonders said:


> Mine is medium  there is also a large size not sure if that's only in the store or not though



Thank you, I'll check the store next time


----------



## twosmallwonders

Mediana said:


> Thank you, I'll check the store next time



It's so beautiful in person!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

messy pic before I got dressed this morning. Def my fave Tiffany charm really regret not getting gold!


----------



## gemlady72

My small, but growing, collection of Tiffany & Co. sterling silver charms.


----------



## princess.shelby

I have the Return to Tiffany mini heart earrings in sterling silver. I love them for everyday wear. I also have the tiffany 1837 round pendent on the oval link chain.


----------



## Saffy12

Love everyone's jewelry!  New here, but thought I'd post a pic of my new Schlumberger Egg in Lapis.  I love it like crazy!   I'll have to post the rest of my collection soon!


----------



## Caz71

jenabd said:


> Love everyone's jewelry!  New here, but thought I'd post a pic of my new Schlumberger Egg in Lapis.  I love it like crazy!   I'll have to post the rest of my collection soon!



Beautiful! I love these but out of my budget


----------



## Saffy12

Thank you!  Yes, I agree, its not in my price range either...but I've wanted this for 3 years, and I saved since the beginning of the summer and sold a lot of jewelry that I don't wear anymore.  Now that I have it tho, I'm a little afraid to wear it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

jenabd said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I agree, its not in my price range either...but I've wanted this for 3 years, and I saved since the beginning of the summer and sold a lot of jewelry that I don't wear anymore.  Now that I have it tho, I'm a little afraid to wear it!




It's beautiful & congrats ! Just wear it & enjoy it!


----------



## Emzobath

Hi everyone I am new to Purse forum and absolutely love looking at all the pictures as I am completely obsessed with Tiffany and have quite a large collection. I am thinking of purchasing the Tiffany Etoile heart charm with pink sapphires and I am hoping someone could post some pictures so I can judge the size of the charm on a necklace. Can anyone help?


----------



## karo

jenabd said:


> Love everyone's jewelry!  New here, but thought I'd post a pic of my new Schlumberger Egg in Lapis.  I love it like crazy!   I'll have to post the rest of my collection soon!




Stunning!


----------



## diane278

My cuffs. (Sorry the pix is so big.)


----------



## nuckingfuts

a little gucci, tiffany, and Lynn!! Jewelry makes me feel pretty


----------



## katierose

Just added to my Tiffany charm bracelet collection. 
This was the first bracelet I bought, the clasping link heart version with my first 3 charms. I picked this bracelet because I already have SS chain link bracelets  and I thought it was different looking. I really like the delicate look to it.


----------



## katierose

But I kept thinking about the other clasping link bracelet so I went back for it and a few more charms. The little girl and boy and a snowflake for the holidays. Now I can have different looks with the two bracelets by switching the charms around. 




The heart bracelet will be cute worn plain or even with just one charm. 




I'll be adding more charms as time goes on, these were the only ones that spoke to me in the store.


----------



## nuckingfuts

katierose said:


> but i kept thinking about the other clasping link bracelet so i went back for it and a few more charms. The little girl and boy and a snowflake for the holidays. Now i can have different looks with the two bracelets by switching the charms around.
> 
> View attachment 2411214
> 
> 
> the heart bracelet will be cute worn plain or even with just one charm.
> 
> View attachment 2411216
> 
> 
> i'll be adding more charms as time goes on, these were the only ones that spoke to me in the store.




beautiful!!


----------



## gemlady72

katierose said:


> But I kept thinking about the other clasping link bracelet so I went back for it and a few more charms. The little girl and boy and a snowflake for the holidays. Now I can have different looks with the two bracelets by switching the charms around.
> 
> View attachment 2411214
> 
> 
> The heart bracelet will be cute worn plain or even with just one charm.
> 
> View attachment 2411216
> 
> 
> I'll be adding more charms as time goes on, these were the only ones that spoke to me in the store.



Looks great, love both! Do you prefer one style of bracelet over the other?


----------



## MatAllston

diane278 said:


> My cuffs. (Sorry the pix is so big.)




Great collection. Which metal and size do you like most?


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Just got these for my mother for Christmas. The cuff is REEEALLLY tight. I didn't think it would be that small (on me anyways). I hope it can stretch out a bit if I give it some arm work?


----------



## sedatedrainbow

I also got this for my mother as well. I wasn't sure whether to keep them or not. I'm concerned about scratches. I just love the look of the cute little hearts on a bracelet and I do like the matching necklace. However, it's a bit of a shorter necklace and my mother's neck is a bit larger. It was an impulse purchase (as usual).


She has some RTT jewelry (heart choker and bracelet with heart and clover charms) and a bead bracelet with a small RTT mini heart attached.


----------



## Sssy

sedatedrainbow said:


> I also got this for my mother as well. I wasn't sure whether to keep them or not. I'm concerned about scratches. I just love the look of the cute little hearts on a bracelet and I do like the matching necklace. However, it's a bit of a shorter necklace and my mother's neck is a bit larger. It was an impulse purchase (as usual).
> 
> 
> She has some RTT jewelry (heart choker and bracelet with heart and clover charms) and a bead bracelet with a small RTT mini heart attached.



It's so pretty  And you have all set for your mum. I've got the necklace and wanted to buy bracelet later but bracelets are unavailable for few years here in UK . I just love this bracelet. It's so cute.
Your mum is very lucky to have such a lovely daughter like you


----------



## diane278

MatAllston said:


> Great collection. Which metal and size do you like most?


I prefer the sterling to the ruthenium.  I wear the medium the most often. I got it for my right wrist and the large for my left wrist in case I ever wanted to wear two at the same time. I only do that when they would be peaking out from long sleeves.


----------



## MatAllston

diane278 said:


> I prefer the sterling to the ruthenium.  I wear the medium the most often. I got it for my right wrist and the large for my left wrist in case I ever wanted to wear two at the same time. I only do that when they would be peaking out from long sleeves.




Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## katierose

nuckingfuts said:


> beautiful!!



Thanks!



gemlady72 said:


> Looks great, love both! Do you prefer one style of bracelet over the other?



Thanks! I love them both, but the heart bracelet is more delicate and I can wear it with as few as one or two charms, while the other I'll use when I want to wear many charms. Charms are my thing when it comes to jewelry, and I usually like to wear a lot of them on my bracelets.


----------



## darkangel07760

diane278 said:


> My cuffs. (Sorry the pix is so big.)



Love your cuffs! I might have to get a ruthenium to go with my sterling silver


----------



## diane278

darkangel07760 said:


> Love your cuffs! I might have to get a ruthenium to go with my sterling silver


I love anything Elsa. I think the bone cuffs are iconic.  The ruthenium is great when yo want more subtle coloring in your accessories.


----------



## darkangel07760

diane278 said:


> I love anything Elsa. I think the bone cuffs are iconic.  The ruthenium is great when yo want more subtle coloring in your accessories.


 
definitely my favorite tiffany/peretti piece.  thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## missdennies

katierose said:


> But I kept thinking about the other clasping link bracelet so I went back for it and a few more charms. The little girl and boy and a snowflake for the holidays. Now I can have different looks with the two bracelets by switching the charms around.
> 
> View attachment 2411214
> 
> 
> The heart bracelet will be cute worn plain or even with just one charm.
> 
> View attachment 2411216
> 
> 
> I'll be adding more charms as time goes on, these were the only ones that spoke to me in the store.


 
Gorgeous! I tried this bracelet on a few weeks ago. I really like it as it's very light. I love the charms you've picked.


----------



## Exclamation

diane278 said:


> My cuffs. (Sorry the pix is so big.)



Gorgeous! I like how they're all subtly different than their colleagues. Definitely allows for nice customization, I'm sure. 

Do you ever wear two of them at the same time?


----------



## LVoeletters

Stunning!!! Which is your fave and what do you wear most often??


----------



## princess.shelby

I just got this ring yesterday, I absolutely love it!!


----------



## candyrain

princess.shelby said:


> I just got this ring yesterday, I absolutely love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2422329


So delicate! I love the olive tree line


----------



## Cartierangel

Tres beau


----------



## randyrhoadsv

HI ALL!

I am looking to buy a tiffany piece for my GF of 6 months for this Christmas.

Im thinking of either a necklace or bracelet, under $300.

What is one piece you would absolutely love? And you recommend I pick up?

THANK YOU


----------



## Psychspirit

randyrhoadsv said:


> HI ALL!
> 
> I am looking to buy a tiffany piece for my GF of 6 months for this Christmas.
> 
> Im thinking of either a necklace or bracelet, under $300.
> 
> What is one piece you would absolutely love? And you recommend I pick up?
> 
> THANK YOU




Charm bracelet get it engraved.


----------



## Blingthang

Just got the 1837 Horseshoe necklace in silver and rubedo from my DF as an early bday present!


http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...i+1-x+-pu+-f+true+0-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+1131+2


----------



## anhongle

My first Tiffany piece! The Elsa Peretti Bean necklace 
http://instagram.com/p/hpAS5rQuk-/


----------



## Caz71

Blingthang said:


> Just got the 1837 Horseshoe necklace in silver and rubedo from my DF as an early bday present!
> 
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...i+1-x+-pu+-f+true+0-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+1131+2



Oh nice... Im interested in the rubedo. Never seen in real life.

Are u able to model a piccie please? thanks!


----------



## Caz71

anhongle said:


> My first Tiffany piece! The Elsa Peretti Bean necklace
> http://instagram.com/p/hpAS5rQuk-/



Congrats, the bean is so wearable. Enjoy!


----------



## LovingLV81

randyrhoadsv said:


> HI ALL!
> 
> I am looking to buy a tiffany piece for my GF of 6 months for this Christmas.
> 
> Im thinking of either a necklace or bracelet, under $300.
> 
> What is one piece you would absolutely love? And you recommend I pick up?
> 
> THANK YOU







This my 2 cents I really like this


----------



## canyongirl

Just bought myself a little Christmas pressie.  Infinity Band Ring in Robedo.


----------



## Canmore

canyongirl said:


> Just bought myself a little Christmas pressie.  Infinity Band Ring in Robedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425095




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kfoorya2

canyongirl said:


> Just bought myself a little Christmas pressie.  Infinity Band Ring in Robedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425095




Love your ring! Congrats!


----------



## EWitte79

My early Christmas gift


----------



## Pavlova42

anhongle said:


> My first Tiffany piece! The Elsa Peretti Bean necklace
> http://instagram.com/p/hpAS5rQuk-/



I love da bean!!


----------



## aussie@heart

Does anyone know relatively what size diamond by the yard this is? It's the perfect size for me, and I'm hoping to buy it soon. Thanks  http://www.topnews.in/victorias-sec...lingson-launches-gorgeous-bra-chicago-2320135


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> Does anyone know relatively what size diamond by the yard this is? It's the perfect size for me, and I'm hoping to buy it soon. Thanks  http://www.topnews.in/victorias-sec...lingson-launches-gorgeous-bra-chicago-2320135



Maybe .05 i have but in ss. They are pretty tiny but blingy


----------



## aussie@heart

Caz71 said:


> Maybe .05 i have but in ss. They are pretty tiny but blingy


Would you mind doing a modeling shot? I would love to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Fille de QC

This is my cutie!


----------



## Caz71

aussie@heart said:


> Would you mind doing a modeling shot? I would love to see it. Thanks.



Ill dig up a pic. I see u aussie too?


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Caz71

Was feeling down. So bought this Tiffany colour blue jewellery box to fill ..


----------



## PurpleLo

That's a good sized stash caz! 

Here is a better pic of my new necklace..

I don't know why the pic is oriented sideways!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Finally got around to photographing my collection


----------



## Span

I need help. I bought a Tiffany bracelet for my girlfriend off ebay. I took it to Tiffany to get a valuation certificate and the rep  told me that I will not be able to get one, because the original purchase was not made in my name. Is this true?


----------



## Caz71

twosmallwonders said:


> Finally got around to photographing my collection
> 
> View attachment 2430510
> 
> View attachment 2430511
> 
> View attachment 2430512
> 
> View attachment 2430513



Great collection. Love the venetian bracelet!


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> That's a good sized stash caz!
> 
> Here is a better pic of my new necklace..
> 
> I don't know why the pic is oriented sideways!



Hey thanks. Ive slowed down. Havent bought a new piece in ages. Cute necklace


----------



## Ballerina xo

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2403501
> View attachment 2403518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messy pic before I got dressed this morning. Def my fave Tiffany charm really regret not getting gold!



It's beautiful!  Also, what lipstick color are you wearing? Such good taste!


----------



## Ballerina xo

canyongirl said:


> Just bought myself a little Christmas pressie.  Infinity Band Ring in Robedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425095



 Beautiful combination! Where's the other ring from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sammysprinkle

Today I went to my local T&Co (Sydney, Aust). I only bought a chain (they didn't have the bracelet I wanted for my charms). Whilst checking out they provided every order with a silver polish cloth and bottle of polish. Just thought I would mention that =) Oh, and my mum lost the ball to her keyring, which they also provided a replacement for free =). Happy Days!


----------



## Nutcracker

Early Christmas present from my Hubby:
Tiffany Aria earrings.
Couldn't be happier!


----------



## canyongirl

Ballerina xo said:


> Beautiful combination! Where's the other ring from if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you so very much! The diamond ring is the Wave Ring by Bony Levy (I bought it during the 1/2 yearly sale at nordies).  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony-le...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B


----------



## canyongirl

Nutcracker said:


> Early Christmas present from my Hubby:
> Tiffany Aria earrings.
> Couldn't be happier!



Stunning!  Lucky lady.


----------



## Ballerina xo

canyongirl said:


> Thank you so very much! The diamond ring is the Wave Ring by Bony Levy (I bought it during the 1/2 yearly sale at nordies).  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony-le...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B



Thanks a ton  Now all I have to do is wait for the next half yearly sale


----------



## EWitte79

Hi everyone. New to the forum, but am an avid Tiffany & Co. lover and starting to grow a collection these last two years. What I wore today:
* retired sterling and 18kt hook bangle (Ialso have the matching ring not pictured)
* venetian link sterling bracelet
*twist bow necklace (husband's early Christmas gift to me)
* 10mm silver bead earrings


----------



## Junkenpo

EWitte79 said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum, but am an avid Tiffany & Co. lover and starting to grow a collection these last two years. What I wore today:
> * retired sterling and 18kt hook bangle (Ialso have the matching ring not pictured)
> * venetian link sterling bracelet
> *twist bow necklace (husband's early Christmas gift to me)
> * 10mm silver bead earrings



Thank you for the lovely modeling pic and you look terrific, too!   I didn't realize the size of the venetian links, they look great and I love the bead earrings!


----------



## BreadnGem

EWitte79 said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum, but am an avid Tiffany & Co. lover and starting to grow a collection these last two years. What I wore today:
> * retired sterling and 18kt hook bangle (Ialso have the matching ring not pictured)
> * venetian link sterling bracelet
> *twist bow necklace (husband's early Christmas gift to me)
> * 10mm silver bead earrings



U look great! Nice pieces.


----------



## katierose

EWitte79 said:


> Hi everyone. New to the forum, but am an avid Tiffany & Co. lover and starting to grow a collection these last two years. What I wore today:
> * retired sterling and 18kt hook bangle (Ialso have the matching ring not pictured)
> * venetian link sterling bracelet
> *twist bow necklace (husband's early Christmas gift to me)
> * 10mm silver bead earrings



You look lovely, and your Tiffany is beautiful.


----------



## Lfriz

Tiffany Soleste engagement ring! Absolutely love!


----------



## Lfriz

Sorry! Here are some pics!


----------



## Lfriz

Another


----------



## Lfriz

Last one


----------



## EWitte79

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you for the lovely modeling pic and you look terrific, too!   I didn't realize the size of the venetian links, they look great and I love the bead earrings!


Thank you! When I first purchased the venetian links bracelet and silver bead earrings, I honestly didn't think I'd wear them as much as I do. They're pretty much on me everyday at work.


----------



## EWitte79

BreadnGem said:


> U look great! Nice pieces.


Thank you so much! The collection continues to grow ~ I just purchased my first diamonds by the yard necklace as an end of the year treat to myself - the smallest 0.03 size in sterling silver to layer with my other necklaces. I had it sized up one more inch, so I'll be sure to post a pic once I pick it up


----------



## trustlove

Lfriz said:


> Sorry! Here are some pics!







Lfriz said:


> Another







Lfriz said:


> Last one




Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## karo

Lfriz said:


> Sorry! Here are some pics!


Stunning!


----------



## BreadnGem

EWitte79 said:


> Thank you so much! The collection continues to grow ~ I just purchased my first diamonds by the yard necklace as an end of the year treat to myself - the smallest 0.03 size in sterling silver to layer with my other necklaces. I had it sized up one more inch, so I'll be sure to post a pic once I pick it up



What a great gift to yourself. I love the dbty. So sparkly! Be sure to share pics when u get it back from alteration


----------



## gb2013

Hello all ...

Does anyone here have this?

Tiffany Lexicon Signature Charm

If so, how big is it? I've been thinking of buying the above charm, on an 18-inch chain, for a woman I know (whose name is Tiffany), but I don't have a Tiffany & Co. store nearby and have been forced to shop online. I've read elsewhere that these charms are smaller in real life than they seem to appear on the website.

Two additional questions:

- Would you recommend the 18-inch chain, which I'm leaning toward, or the 16-inch chain?

- Do you like Tiffany's engraving? If so, what do you think of having it monogrammed in either the "script" or "Roman" style?

Thanks for all feedback.


----------



## skyqueen

gb2013 said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Does anyone here have this?
> 
> Tiffany Lexicon Signature Charm
> 
> If so, how big is it? I've been thinking of buying the above charm, on an 18-inch chain, for a woman I know (whose name is Tiffany), but I don't have a Tiffany & Co. store nearby and have been forced to shop online. I've read elsewhere that these charms are smaller in real life than they seem to appear on the website.
> 
> Two additional questions:
> 
> - Would you recommend the 18-inch chain, which I'm leaning toward, or the 16-inch chain?
> 
> - Do you like Tiffany's engraving? If so, what do you think of having it monogrammed in either the "script" or "Roman" style?
> 
> Thanks for all feedback.




I'm going to bump this post for you...hope someone can chime in!


----------



## timelessbeauty

gb2013 said:


> Hello all ...
> 
> Does anyone here have this?
> 
> Tiffany Lexicon Signature Charm
> 
> If so, how big is it? I've been thinking of buying the above charm, on an 18-inch chain, for a woman I know (whose name is Tiffany), but I don't have a Tiffany & Co. store nearby and have been forced to shop online. I've read elsewhere that these charms are smaller in real life than they seem to appear on the website.
> 
> Two additional questions:
> 
> - Would you recommend the 18-inch chain, which I'm leaning toward, or the 16-inch chain?
> 
> - Do you like Tiffany's engraving? If so, what do you think of having it monogrammed in either the "script" or "Roman" style?
> 
> Thanks for all feedback.


I was just at Tiffany's over the weekend and passed by this charm. Don't let the website pictures fool you, everything in the store is significantly smaller! Despite it's size, it's still a lovely charm and I think it'll look great with the 18 inch. The 16 inch for me felt more like a choker and wasn't all that comfortable and the 18 inch typically hits the collarbone so I think that would be better. As for the monogram, I think it's a nice touch but not necessary since it'll be on the back of the charm and not many people will see it. If you are getting it monogrammed though, I suggest going with the script style since it makes it look more fancy and elegant. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blossy

Just wanted to share that hubby gave me the .03 SS DBTY for Christmas. It's cute! Small but a lovely sparkling elegant everyday piece 

I'm debating length though. 16" is my usual preferred length as I'm short, but I'm wondering if this piece would be better at 15.5 or 15"?


----------



## LovingLV81

Merry Christmas from my hubby with the help of Santa  totally in love and feeling super blessed and special enjoy !


----------



## BelleofBaubles

Blossy said:


> Just wanted to share that hubby gave me the .03 SS DBTY for Christmas. It's cute! Small but a lovely sparkling elegant everyday piece
> 
> I'm debating length though. 16" is my usual preferred length as I'm short, but I'm wondering if this piece would be better at 15.5 or 15"?


First, congrats on such a great piece! DBTYs are so versatile and classy!

Just my two cents about shortening the chain...I have a gold .05 one and have found that since the clasp is heavier than the front of the necklace it tends to "pull back" and sit higher on my neck anyway. 

Wear yours for a day or two and see how it behaves on you, though.


----------



## Blossy

Thanks for that! I will see how I feel about the length over the week


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Just wanted to share that hubby gave me the .03 SS DBTY for Christmas. It's cute! Small but a lovely sparkling elegant everyday piece
> 
> I'm debating length though. 16" is my usual preferred length as I'm short, but I'm wondering if this piece would be better at 15.5 or 15"?



How cool u got it. Looks v nice


----------



## miasra

LovingLV81 said:


> Merry Christmas from my hubby with the help of Santa  totally in love and feeling super blessed and special enjoy !


Lucky girl!
Can you please post a model pic of your necklace? What length is it and what size is the pendant? I've been eyeing that necklace online! Thanks!


----------



## jinjia_1812

My updated entire collection I realize I really like Tiffany's petite pieces and they are really lasting. Love them all!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!! 

I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!!
> 
> I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?




 .


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!!
> 
> I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?




.


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!!
> 
> I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?
> 
> They are saying the diamonds aren't sparkly enough and that it's so small for the price that the silver would have given the same impact. They aren't trying to be mean it was their honest opinion. Kind of bummed and don't know what I should do with it. :/


----------



## LVoeletters

Sorry about the multiple posts!!!!! Had to reinstall the pf phone app... It completely spazzed out!


----------



## LovingLV81

It is on a 20 inch chain and it is the smaller one hopefully the pic is ok I was trying to get it in a real view as opposed to a close up .


----------



## etk123

Blossy said:


> Thanks for that! I will see how I feel about the length over the week



Looks great!


----------



## emchhardy

Blossy - Loved that necklace on you (page 378) - wouldn't shorten it - looks perfect at that length.


----------



## canyongirl

LVoeletters said:


> LVoeletters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!!
> 
> I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?
> 
> They are saying the diamonds aren't sparkly enough and that it's so small for the price that the silver would have given the same impact. They aren't trying to be mean it was their honest opinion. Kind of bummed and don't know what I should do with it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have mixed feelings about the Jazz Arrow, I would exchange it for something you love.  For that price you should get a piece that you truly adore.
Click to expand...


----------



## carteraf

Hello ladies, recently I have tried to sell two of my tiffany pieces I don't really wear anymore on eBay. However, my items have gotten removed by eBay for the risk of it not being authentic. I'm very frustrated. I've even posted pics of the receipt and have talked to eBay customer service. 

My question is are there any other websites to sell these?


----------



## littleblackbag

Lfriz said:


> Last one



This is just stunning!!!!


----------



## EWitte79

LVoeletters said:


> Hey all hope you had a wonderful Tiffany filled Xmas!!
> 
> I luckily have two pieces go show for it, but idk if I should keep the jazz arrow pendant. My cousins said it looked like silver and not worth 1500... My bf gave me the zeigfeld arrow necklace to wear with it. What should I do?


Could you please post a modeling shot of your arrow necklaces? .... whenever I fall out of love with a piece of jewelry I either try to exchange it, gift it to someone else who would enjoy it better, or try to sell it on ebay or a pawn shop.


----------



## EWitte79

jinjia_1812 said:


> My updated entire collection I realize I really like Tiffany's petite pieces and they are really lasting. Love them all!


I love your collection - especially the petite heart lock in gold - beautiful presentation too


----------



## atlcoach

carteraf said:


> Hello ladies, recently I have tried to sell two of my tiffany pieces I don't really wear anymore on eBay. However, my items have gotten removed by eBay for the risk of it not being authentic. I'm very frustrated. I've even posted pics of the receipt and have talked to eBay customer service.
> 
> My question is are there any other websites to sell these?




I've had good luck selling mine on Poshmark. They do take a 20% commission though.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Adding in my collection. Pics are awful and the beads and cufflinks are super tarnished :-/

DBTY Aquamarine






Elsa Eternal Circle Cuff Links





Beads necklace and XOXO enamel/ceramic ring (not sure of the exact name?)





Rose gold Love necklace





Rose gold Bean earrings





I've found myself moving towards their gold pieces... the silver tarnishes horribly on my skin.


----------



## LVkitty

My newest addition to match my new David Yurman pearl necklace, Tiffany Pearl Earrings from the Ziegfeld Collection 7-8mm.


----------



## EWitte79

My very first DBTY (0.03 sterling silver) - had it lengthened to 17" so I could wear it with my 16" twist bow. 


Bonus pic of my growing collection. Next year I hope to save up enough to add in an 18k piece or two!


----------



## EWitte79

BreadnGem said:


> What a great gift to yourself. I love the dbty. So sparkly! Be sure to share pics when u get it back from alteration








Just got it back today - ta da! 17" 0.03 sterling DBTY


----------



## MillyT

My two keys in yellow gold. Just got the knot key recently haven't worn it once Sorry don't know why my pic is this big.


----------



## jinjia_1812

EWitte79 said:


> I love your collection - especially the petite heart lock in gold - beautiful presentation too


Hi thanks a lot! And yes I love the heart lock in gold a lot as well^.^ I cherish it a lot and it goes well with almost everything!!


----------



## Ali7364

Blossy said:


> Thanks for that! I will see how I feel about the length over the week



So pretty on you!  Length is great.


----------



## katierose

mrsinsyder said:


> Adding in my collection. Pics are awful and the beads and cufflinks are super tarnished :-/
> 
> DBTY Aquamarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Eternal Circle Cuff Links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads necklace and XOXO enamel/ceramic ring (not sure of the exact name?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Love necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Bean earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found myself moving towards their gold pieces... the silver tarnishes horribly on my skin.



I love sterling silver and have quite a few SS pieces, and I tuck one of those anti-tarnishing strips into my jewelry box and it seems to help quite a bit with the tarnishing. The strip isn't touching, just tucked into a pocket.


----------



## Ali7364

MillyT said:


> My two keys in yellow gold. Just got the knot key recently haven't worn it once Sorry don't know why my pic is this big.



I love these!  Especially the oval key.


----------



## atlcoach

mrsinsyder said:


> Adding in my collection. Pics are awful and the beads and cufflinks are super tarnished :-/
> 
> DBTY Aquamarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Eternal Circle Cuff Links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads necklace and XOXO enamel/ceramic ring (not sure of the exact name?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Love necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Bean earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found myself moving towards their gold pieces... the silver tarnishes horribly on my skin.




Beautiful collection! The blue enamel signature ring is the one piece I regret not buying. Unfortunately, it is now retired.


----------



## mrsinsyder

atlcoach said:


> Beautiful collection! The blue enamel signature ring is the one piece I regret not buying. Unfortunately, it is now retired.



I'm so happy I grabbed that one. It just had to go in for service as one of the enamel pieces fell off; it was $50 to fix but glad to have it back


----------



## LVoeletters

Ballerina xo said:


> It's beautiful!  Also, what lipstick color are you wearing? Such good taste!



its actually one of my cheapest lip products! a clinique chubby stick i;ll look it up and let you know. my lips were so chapped that day so it normally looks a lot more luxe!


----------



## whiteonwhite

This is semi-embarrassing to admit, but I actually went through every 380 pages of this thread just to drool and stare at all of the amazing Tiffany jewelry that everyone owns. 

I've relied on tPF for years when researching my big purchases and just decided today to join! So hello everyone and I look forward to being enabled by all of you!


----------



## LVkitty

My updated collection since Christmas.


----------



## arya24

My much loved new bow necklace &#128522;


----------



## princess.shelby

LVkitty said:


> My updated collection since Christmas.




Lovely collection!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DiorKiss

EWitte79 said:


> Just got it back today - ta da! 17" 0.03 sterling DBTY




Oh my, this is a 0.03?! It looks way bigger! I love the DBTY necklaces, I'm definitely getting one in 2014


----------



## EWitte79

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2448422
> 
> 
> My much loved new bow necklace &#128522;


Congrats! I am saving to purchase the very same piece later this year


----------



## EWitte79

LVkitty said:


> My updated collection since Christmas.


Beautiful Tiffany eye candy!


----------



## EWitte79

DiorKiss said:


> Oh my, this is a 0.03?! It looks way bigger! I love the DBTY necklaces, I'm definitely getting one in 2014


Yup! And I agree with posters that mention the rose gold DBTY to have a thicker bezel. I would have gotten that one in the 0.03 size if my budget allowed, but I'm still perfectly happy with the silver. It's extremely versatile - I can layer it with everything - and it truly sparkles. I get compliments on it daily.


----------



## mills

whiteonwhite said:


> This is semi-embarrassing to admit, but I actually went through every 380 pages of this thread just to drool and stare at all of the amazing Tiffany jewelry that everyone owns.
> 
> I've relied on tPF for years when researching my big purchases and just decided today to join! So hello everyone and I look forward to being enabled by all of you!



I did the same thing before I joined up too initially! The posts here are just so helpful, so much more than the actual tiffany site. The modelling shots are definitely the most helpful.
I still haven't posted my little collection of goodies... Must get on to that. 
Anyway, welcome!


----------



## etk123

Diamond and platinum infinity necklace, lovely surprise gift from my husband. I am toying with the idea of exchanging for the bracelet..
I put it on with my horseshoe and it looked like Mickey Mouse, which was very appropriate because we were at Disney World when he gave it to me!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

etk123 said:


> Diamond and platinum infinity necklace, lovely surprise gift from my husband. I am toying with the idea of exchanging for the bracelet..
> I put it on with my horseshoe and it looked like Mickey Mouse, which was very appropriate because we were at Disney World when he gave it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449143
> View attachment 2449145




Aww it doesn't get any better than receiving T&co @Disney World! It's beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Diamond and platinum infinity necklace, lovely surprise gift from my husband. I am toying with the idea of exchanging for the bracelet..
> I put it on with my horseshoe and it looked like Mickey Mouse, which was very appropriate because we were at Disney World when he gave it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449143
> View attachment 2449145



i see what you mean! I love each piece separately on you... they both on their own hit you nicely in like with your collar bone... I'd say if you really wanted to wear them together lengthen one of them, alternate them, or def go for the bracelet. Both look gorg on you!


----------



## LVoeletters

EWitte79 said:


> Could you please post a modeling shot of your arrow necklaces? .... whenever I fall out of love with a piece of jewelry I either try to exchange it, gift it to someone else who would enjoy it better, or try to sell it on ebay or a pawn shop.



bad pictures I already had:
sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp


----------



## LVoeletters

jinjia_1812 said:


> My updated entire collection I realize I really like Tiffany's petite pieces and they are really lasting. Love them all!



very cute! I think I'd have a hard time picking which piece to wear especially between the hearts-- do you layer at all?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp



I really love how these two arrows look layered!!! I actually would keep both, they are really pretty and look lovely on you, I also love your bangles!!!


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp



In this pic the  2 arrows look great together and you can see the differences...which is nice! I'd definitely keep it!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp



Your arrows look fabulous together and I like how your bracelets & ring complement and complete the look without being matchy-matchy!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp



The arrows look beautiful, I'm so glad you kept both! And the diamond bangle is perfect with your Love. 

Hehe, I wouldn't actually wear the horseshoe and infinity together, I was messing around with them and realized they made a Mickey. Really undecided on the bracelet though, I'm not sure if I should exchange the necklace for the bracelet, or keep the necklace and ask for the bracelet in the futuredecisions decisions!


----------



## EWitte79

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I really love how these two arrows look layered!!! I actually would keep both, they are really pretty and look lovely on you, I also love your bangles!!!


Agreed! Those look wonderful! You've just created some more things I'm putting on my Tiffany wishlist


----------



## EWitte79

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp


Oh my, I love it all - they look gorgeous layered together! I really want the plain arrow without the bling - love the way it looks off kilter too.


----------



## whiteonwhite

LVoeletters said:


> bad pictures I already had:
> sorry for the ginormous pics... my iphone app isn't working so i had to do it from my comp


Agree with Sparkles - your bangles are beautiful and I love the pairing of them together. They're so classic and chic.


----------



## whiteonwhite

mills said:


> I did the same thing before I joined up too initially! The posts here are just so helpful, so much more than the actual tiffany site. The modelling shots are definitely the most helpful.
> I still haven't posted my little collection of goodies... Must get on to that.
> Anyway, welcome!


Thank you for the warm welcome!

So speaking of modeling shots

I searched the forum and I can't find any pictures or discussions on the below Tiffany Sparkler ring (I hope this link works!):

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2278+22&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

I'm going crazy over the amethyst color + the rose gold. I'm really curious to see how it looks on the finger!


----------



## Ljlj

LVkitty said:


> My updated collection since Christmas.



Beautiful collection! I especially love the Paloma picasso drop earrings as that's number 1 on my wishlist. I have a few Tiffany necklaces that I bought about 3.5 years ago and for 2014, I'm planning to acquire Tiffany earrings.
How do you like them? can you please post a mod pic if you have the time? Thanks!

edit: I just saw the mod pic you posted in May 2013. Love it!


----------



## Saffy12

Finally have time to upload my collection, now that the holidays are over.  WARNING: I have a lot of Elsa Peretti open hearts!   I didn't include chains, they just take up too much room....Top row, left to right:


Platinum & Diamond Heart and Key Charm necklace
Rose Gold Diamond locket
Rose Gold Mini Eternal Circle Charm
Platinum & Diamond Heart Key
Rose Gold Oval Key
Platinum Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings
Schlumberger Lapis Egg (small)


Bottom Row, left to right:


18k Vintage Medium open heart
Platinum open heart with 5 diamonds
Rose Gold open heart
Yellow gold open heart with 5 diamonds
Platinum open heart with 7 diamonds


----------



## LVkitty

Ljlj said:


> Beautiful collection! I especially love the Paloma picasso drop earrings as that's number 1 on my wishlist. I have a few Tiffany necklaces that I bought about 3.5 years ago and for 2014, I'm planning to acquire Tiffany earrings.
> How do you like them? can you please post a mod pic if you have the time? Thanks!
> 
> edit: I just saw the mod pic you posted in May 2013. Love it!



 I love them, they aren't heavy and look great. Just put those little rubber things on the backs, seems all those hook type earrings always fall off me some how. I would cry if I lost them.


----------



## princess.shelby

Here is my Tiffany collection, it's nothing extravagant but I love all my pieces! 
--Return to Tiffany silver heart tag earrings (bought for myself-first piece)
--Olive leaf band ring in silver (bought for myself)
--Silver 1837 lock with a tiny diamond (Christmas from mom) 
--Silver bead earrings 10mm (from my grandma)
--Plain 16 inch chain, I double and wear as a dainty bracelet.
--Pearl studs 8-9mm (from my dad (: ) 

I will attach pics of everything! I also wanted to show how I store my pouches because I thought it might help someone out. It's a men's watch box with a clear glass top, it even locks!


----------



## Saffy12

Love your pieces!  Where did u get the box?  Its perfect!


----------



## katierose

jenabd said:


> Finally have time to upload my collection, now that the holidays are over.  WARNING: I have a lot of Elsa Peretti open hearts!   I didn't include chains, they just take up too much room....Top row, left to right:
> 
> 
> Platinum & Diamond Heart and Key Charm necklace
> Rose Gold Diamond locket
> Rose Gold Mini Eternal Circle Charm
> Platinum & Diamond Heart Key
> Rose Gold Oval Key
> Platinum Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings
> Schlumberger Lapis Egg (small)
> 
> 
> Bottom Row, left to right:
> 
> 
> 18k Vintage Medium open heart
> Platinum open heart with 5 diamonds
> Rose Gold open heart
> Yellow gold open heart with 5 diamonds
> Platinum open heart with 7 diamonds



Love your collection! Hearts are favorites of mine.


----------



## katierose

princess.shelby said:


> Here is my Tiffany collection, it's nothing extravagant but I love all my pieces!
> --Return to Tiffany silver heart tag earrings (bought for myself-first piece)
> --Olive leaf band ring in silver (bought for myself)
> --Silver 1837 lock with a tiny diamond (Christmas from mom)
> --Silver bead earrings 10mm (from my grandma)
> --Plain 16 inch chain, I double and wear as a dainty bracelet.
> --Pearl studs 8-9mm (from my dad (: )
> 
> I will attach pics of everything! I also wanted to show how I store my pouches because I thought it might help someone out. It's a men's watch box with a clear glass top, it even locks!
> View attachment 2451395
> 
> View attachment 2451396
> 
> View attachment 2451397
> 
> View attachment 2451398
> 
> View attachment 2451400
> 
> View attachment 2451401
> 
> View attachment 2451402
> 
> View attachment 2451404



You have some beautiful pieces there! And all stored so neatly in your jewelry box.


----------



## princess.shelby

jenabd said:


> Love your pieces!  Where did u get the box?  Its perfect!




Thank you! It's by the brand "seya" and I got mine from overstock.com, but I think you can find them other places online and maybe even in some department stores.


----------



## princess.shelby

katierose said:


> You have some beautiful pieces there! And all stored so neatly in your jewelry box.




Thank you!!


----------



## Saffy12

Thank you katierose....sometimes you don't realize you have so many hearts until you look at them all together, haha!

Princess.shelby:  I have got to get that box, thanks for the info!


----------



## EWitte79

My layering for today:


* ss medium bow necklace
* ss loving heart necklace


----------



## whiteonwhite

jenabd said:


> Finally have time to upload my collection, now that the holidays are over.  WARNING: I have a lot of Elsa Peretti open hearts!   I didn't include chains, they just take up too much room....Top row, left to right:
> 
> 
> Platinum & Diamond Heart and Key Charm necklace
> Rose Gold Diamond locket
> Rose Gold Mini Eternal Circle Charm
> Platinum & Diamond Heart Key
> Rose Gold Oval Key
> Platinum Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings
> Schlumberger Lapis Egg (small)
> 
> 
> Bottom Row, left to right:
> 
> 
> 18k Vintage Medium open heart
> Platinum open heart with 5 diamonds
> Rose Gold open heart
> Yellow gold open heart with 5 diamonds
> Platinum open heart with 7 diamonds


Great collection!

Would you mind posting some up close pictures of your Schlumberger egg and details, please?The one in the malachite is on my wish list!


----------



## Saffy12

Thank you!


I have a better pic of it on page 373 (towards the bottom).  If you want me to take others, let me know.  I know that another member has purchased the malachite egg and has pics of it here as well...one word of advice on buying an egg, if you can, go to a store instead of ordering online.  I ordered one (the turquoise) online, and when I got it I was so disappointed because it was set crookedly in the setting (the eggs point was not directly under the bow).  For $1250, no way was I accepting that!  I went to the closest store to exchange it, and the one they had in stock was also crooked!  So I asked if they had any others, and when I saw the lapis I fell in love with it!  I wish the photos picked up the gold flecks in the stone.


----------



## whiteonwhite

jenabd said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I have a better pic of it on page 373 (towards the bottom).  If you want me to take others, let me know.  I know that another member has purchased the malachite egg and has pics of it here as well...one word of advice on buying an egg, if you can, go to a store instead of ordering online.  I ordered one (the turquoise) online, and when I got it I was so disappointed because it was set crookedly in the setting (the eggs point was not directly under the bow).  For $1250, no way was I accepting that!  I went to the closest store to exchange it, and the one they had in stock was also crooked!  So I asked if they had any others, and when I saw the lapis I fell in love with it!  I wish the photos picked up the gold flecks in the stone.


Thanks so much for the tip!

I would love to see a modeling picture, if you don't mind.

Also, what do you wear with it? Do you save it for special occasions or do you rock it with everyday wear? Wear it to the office?


----------



## Saffy12

whiteonwhite said:


> Thanks so much for the tip!
> 
> I would love to see a modeling picture, if you don't mind.
> 
> Also, what do you wear with it? Do you save it for special occasions or do you rock it with everyday wear? Wear it to the office?


Sure I can do a modeling shot....prob Tues. or Wed. (today I have a cold, not up to posting myself lol).  Also, try to find the malachite egg pics posted here, I remember that that member had a nice modeling shot (try google images: purseblog malachite egg).


I think that my egg looks best with a white button up blouse.  I'm still trying to put together some other outfits for it.


I thought when I got it that I'd wear it a lot, but honestly, I've had it about a month and worn it once.  It really does call attention to itself like no other piece I own.  Since I am a SAH mom right now, it's a bit much for dropping my daughter off at preschool or Dr.'s appointments.  If I was working right now, I'd wear it a lot more, probably with cardigans and button up blouses.


All in all, I still love it and am so glad I bought it.  I've wanted one of these for 3 years, and can hardly believe I finally own one!


----------



## LVoeletters

Idk if my post went through but I am going through a similar dilemma... If I should swap the arrow pave necklace for the bracelet. I really like how the arrow looks stacked with the diamond heart bracelet. I thought about lengthening my evil eye bracelet into a necklace to layer with the rubedo arrow and then getting the arrow bracelet and heart bracelet to layer... Idk what is more sensible long term. 





etk123 said:


> The arrows look beautiful, I'm so glad you kept both! And the diamond bangle is perfect with your Love.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, I wouldn't actually wear the horseshoe and infinity together, I was messing around with them and realized they made a Mickey. Really undecided on the bracelet though, I'm not sure if I should exchange the necklace for the bracelet, or keep the necklace and ask for the bracelet in the futuredecisions decisions!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> Idk if my post went through but I am going through a similar dilemma... If I should swap the arrow pave necklace for the bracelet. I really like how the arrow looks stacked with the diamond heart bracelet. I thought about lengthening my evil eye bracelet into a necklace to layer with the rubedo arrow and then getting the arrow bracelet and heart bracelet to layer... Idk what is more sensible long term.



Noooo!  Keep the necklace, it looks so nice stacked with the rubedo!


----------



## LVoeletters

Thank you all for your compliments, I've been wondering if I should swap the arrow necklace for the bracelet and layer with the heart bracelet instead. It makes me feel more settled. I def love the bangle combo and glad to see you all do as well.  Very tempted to buy both but I know two arrows should be enough! 





whiteonwhite said:


> Agree with Sparkles - your bangles are beautiful and I love the pairing of them together. They're so classic and chic.







whiteonwhite said:


> Agree with Sparkles - your bangles are beautiful and I love the pairing of them together. They're so classic and chic.







EWitte79 said:


> Agreed! Those look wonderful! You've just created some more things I'm putting on my Tiffany wishlist







etk123 said:


> The arrows look beautiful, I'm so glad you kept both! And the diamond bangle is perfect with your Love.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, I wouldn't actually wear the horseshoe and infinity together, I was messing around with them and realized they made a Mickey. Really undecided on the bracelet though, I'm not sure if I should exchange the necklace for the bracelet, or keep the necklace and ask for the bracelet in the futuredecisions decisions!







Junkenpo said:


> Your arrows look fabulous together and I like how your bracelets & ring complement and complete the look without being matchy-matchy!







skyqueen said:


> In this pic the  2 arrows look great together and you can see the differences...which is nice! I'd definitely keep it!!!







Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I really love how these two arrows look layered!!! I actually would keep both, they are really pretty and look lovely on you, I also love your bangles!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

whiteonwhite said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> So speaking of modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> I searched the forum and I can't find any pictures or discussions on the below Tiffany Sparkler ring (I hope this link works!):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2278+22&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy over the amethyst color + the rose gold. I'm really curious to see how it looks on the finger!




I've been obsessed with this as well but haven't come across it yet, I'm not sure if the amethyst is worth the price but it seems like such a gorgeous piece.


----------



## canyongirl

whiteonwhite said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> So speaking of modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> I searched the forum and I can't find any pictures or discussions on the below Tiffany Sparkler ring (I hope this link works!):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2278+22&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going crazy over the amethyst color + the rose gold. I'm really curious to see how it looks on the finger!




Oh my! I adore the Sparkler ring!  What stunning details, and yet simply elegant!  I hope someone posts a modeling shot. &#128525;


----------



## Saffy12

Whiteonwhite:  Here's a couple of modeling shots of the egg....not wearing the right attire but wanted to give you an idea of the size when it's on.  Next time I wear it out I'll try to take a pic of that for you.  FYI, the chain is not tiffany, it's a 18k wheat chain that I had shorted to a 17 inch for this pendant.


----------



## BreadnGem

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2448422
> 
> 
> My much loved new bow necklace &#128522;



This is pretty. Is it the mini size?


----------



## arya24

Yes it's the mini bow necklace


----------



## Caz71

My small size rtt with 05 dbty.


----------



## mills

They look great together Caz


----------



## LVoeletters

Man do I hate the 5S camera!!! ]Did a quick cleaning of what I've been wearing the most lately and took a quick pic+
 Part of me really wants the diamond heart to layer with them!


----------



## missdennies

LVoeletters said:


> Man do I hate the 5S camera!!! ]Did a quick cleaning of what I've been wearing the most lately and took a quick pic+
> Part of me really wants the diamond heart to layer with them!
> View attachment 2455940
> 
> View attachment 2455934
> View attachment 2455937
> 
> View attachment 2455939


 
I love these charms! I can't seem to find them on the website anymore, the Australian website anyway. May I ask what they're called please? Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

They aren't available anymore unfortunately I've had them for years, I have 3 but I really only wear one and should sell the others but have been dragging my feet. They are called Greek Olympian charms, I think they had 4 or 5. Wish I grabbed them in gold!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Caz71 said:


> My small size rtt with 05 dbty.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455600




Is it rude to ask how much the 05 dbty was? If so sorry in advance! I'd love one is it silver & is that the smallest diamond size? Looks beautiful & great layered! What's the chain length?


----------



## canyongirl

Just treated myself to the little Ziefeld Arrow (wearing it today w/ my RG Sydney Evan Love)


----------



## razl62

LVoeletters said:


> Man do I hate the 5S camera!!! ]Did a quick cleaning of what I've been wearing the most lately and took a quick pic+
> Part of me really wants the diamond heart to layer with them!
> View attachment 2455940
> 
> View attachment 2455934
> View attachment 2455937
> 
> View attachment 2455939


Great pics, thank you for sharing.

I'm interested in the sterling oval link necklace for a couple of charms I have. 

To you (or anyone else that has it out there - I think Caz does too (maybe) - how do you like it? Is it pretty sturdy? Does it pinch in any way (due to the larger links)? Just curious.


----------



## arya24

Mini bow yg


----------



## EWitte79

canyongirl said:


> Just treated myself to the little Ziefeld Arrow (wearing it today w/ my RG Sydney Evan Love)
> View attachment 2456454


I love the arrow necklace! Looks beautiful layered too


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I enjoyed looking at all of the exceptional pieces that everyone has!!!


----------



## whiteonwhite

jenabd said:


> Whiteonwhite:  Here's a couple of modeling shots of the egg....not wearing the right attire but wanted to give you an idea of the size when it's on.  Next time I wear it out I'll try to take a pic of that for you.  FYI, the chain is not tiffany, it's a 18k wheat chain that I had shorted to a 17 inch for this pendant.


So pretty! Love love love!


I _need_  this.


----------



## LVoeletters

razl62 said:


> Great pics, thank you for sharing.
> 
> I'm interested in the sterling oval link necklace for a couple of charms I have.
> 
> To you (or anyone else that has it out there - I think Caz does too (maybe) - how do you like it? Is it pretty sturdy? Does it pinch in any way (due to the larger links)? Just curious.




No issues, had it for maybe 4-5 years? And the sales associates encourage clasping at different lengths and say the necklace is sturdy enough. I've done this and had no issues. If anything I don't like the excess hanging on my back


----------



## LVoeletters

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2456741
> 
> 
> Mini bow yg




I love how sweet it is on it's own!!'


----------



## bigdilove

Here's my new tiffany lock ring. I love it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Gosh I'm loving those arrows!


----------



## LVoeletters

canyongirl said:


> Just treated myself to the little Ziefeld Arrow (wearing it today w/ my RG Sydney Evan Love)
> View attachment 2456454




Great combo! I've always wanted her live necklace!


----------



## Caz71

miss miniskirt said:


> Is it rude to ask how much the 05 dbty was? If so sorry in advance! I'd love one is it silver & is that the smallest diamond size? Looks beautiful & great layered! What's the chain length?



I got it fm the states as much cheaper. I think abt 350? Here in oz its about 455 or 485!!

Its 18 inch.


----------



## Caz71

Here dbty with my new opal heart pendant. We currently in Coober Pedy. Australias opal mining to the world!


----------



## miss miniskirt

[QU OTE=Caz71;25994358]I got it fm the states as much cheaper. I think abt 350? Here in oz its about 455 or 485!!

Its 18 inch.[/QUOTE]


Thank you


----------



## Psychspirit

I love your pieces, am itching to get my first Tiffany jewelry! Which piece would you recommend? I am thinking of getting the small Return to Tiffany necklace. My 30th birthday is coming up and my name is Tiffany.


----------



## iuvcoach

canyongirl said:


> Just treated myself to the little Ziefeld Arrow (wearing it today w/ my RG Sydney Evan Love)
> View attachment 2456454



Love the arrow!


----------



## iuvcoach

Here is my new Ziegfeld Arrow Pendant, just love how cute it is!!


----------



## Caz71

iuvcoach said:


> Here is my new Ziegfeld Arrow Pendant, just love how cute it is!!



Is this silver?? I want one so bad. How long is chain length? And was it exxy??? Thanks. Im sad its not on the website too


----------



## iuvcoach

Caz71 said:


> Is this silver?? I want one so bad. How long is chain length? And was it exxy??? Thanks. Im sad its not on the website too



Yes this one is silver and chain is 18" Price was not bad $175. I looked on the site this morning and saw them plus a few more that were not there when I bought mine.


----------



## emchhardy

iuvcoach - Congrats on your new arrow.  I would love to see a modeling picture.  Do you know if they carry it in the bracelet in silver?  Like this one:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=arrow


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> iuvcoach - Congrats on your new arrow.  I would love to see a modeling picture.  Do you know if they carry it in the bracelet in silver?  Like this one:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=arrow



Oh wow. That is beautiful.


----------



## Caz71

iuvcoach said:


> Yes this one is silver and chain is 18" Price was not bad $175. I looked on the site this morning and saw them plus a few more that were not there when I bought mine.



Yes yes. Saw on the Usa site. The arrows are beautiful.


----------



## iuvcoach

emchhardy said:


> iuvcoach - Congrats on your new arrow.  I would love to see a modeling picture.  Do you know if they carry it in the bracelet in silver?  Like this one:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=arrow




Thank you. I will get a mod pic posted later. I just saw the bracelet today so I do not know but I hope they do.


----------



## Caz71

Psychspirit said:


> I love your pieces, am itching to get my first Tiffany jewelry! Which piece would you recommend? I am thinking of getting the small Return to Tiffany necklace. My 30th birthday is coming up and my name is Tiffany.



Haha cool name. Yes rtt is a good start! In silver rubedo or gold???


----------



## Caz71

miss miniskirt said:


> [QU OTE=Caz71;25994358]I got it fm the states as much cheaper. I think abt 350? Here in oz its about 455 or 485!!
> 
> Its 18 inch.




Thank you [/QUOTE]

Silver too.


----------



## Psychspirit

Caz71 said:


> Haha cool name. Yes rtt is a good start! In silver rubedo or gold???




They were sold out of the mini double hearts silver (((


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm loving all the posts about the arrow.  I saw the bracelet the last time I went to the boutique and the more I see it, the more it calls to me. 

I love that it has diamonds and is so delicate looking.  I think I even might like it more than the VCA sweets as they are basically the same price. How cute would that arrow look stacked with the rg/carnelian heart!


----------



## karo

iuvcoach said:


> Here is my new Ziegfeld Arrow Pendant, just love how cute it is!!




It's gorgeous! Definitely the next thing I'll be getting from Tiffany.


----------



## MatAllston

Junkenpo said:


> I'm loving all the posts about the arrow.  I saw the bracelet the last time I went to the boutique and the more I see it, the more it calls to me.
> 
> I love that it has diamonds and is so delicate looking.  I think I even might like it more than the VCA sweets as they are basically the same price. How cute would that arrow look stacked with the rg/carnelian heart!




Me too, I love the arrow. I think it would look great with the carnelian heart.


----------



## emchhardy

I'm hoping that this arrow bracelet becomes available in sterling silver.  I really want a delicate bracelet from Tiffany but can't make up my mind but this one would ***** all the ones that I'm considering so I do so very much hope they release it in silver.  Otherwise, I'm back to the drawing board and weighing my options - debating between the DBTY, Picasso "Love" and Open Heart.


This bracelet was going to be my next purchase but considering my mind is all over the place, I might just table it and get the Peretti Black Jade bean instead (unless by some chance this bracelet gets released in silver in the next month or two).  Fingers crossed.


----------



## iuvcoach

karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Definitely the next thing I'll be getting from Tiffany.



Thank you!!


----------



## iuvcoach

emchhardy said:


> I'm hoping that this arrow bracelet becomes available in sterling silver.  I really want a delicate bracelet from Tiffany but can't make up my mind but this one would ***** all the ones that I'm considering so I do so very much hope they release it in silver.  Otherwise, I'm back to the drawing board and weighing my options - debating between the DBTY, Picasso "Love" and Open Heart.
> 
> 
> This bracelet was going to be my next purchase but considering my mind is all over the place, I might just table it and get the Peretti Black Jade bean instead (unless by some chance this bracelet gets released in silver in the next month or two).  Fingers crossed.



I hope so too I would love a matching bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> I'm loving all the posts about the arrow.  I saw the bracelet the last time I went to the boutique and the more I see it, the more it calls to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that it has diamonds and is so delicate looking.  I think I even might like it more than the VCA sweets as they are basically the same price. How cute would that arrow look stacked with the rg/carnelian heart!




I was so tempted by the rose gold, that's the one I tried on initially when we picked up the rubedo but I think I wanted more pop and I have a darker skin tone, I'm very tempted by the bracelet as well but I shouldn't have 3 separate arrow pieces at this rate lol!


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> iuvcoach - Congrats on your new arrow.  I would love to see a modeling picture.  Do you know if they carry it in the bracelet in silver?  Like this one:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=arrow




Anyone else find it strange that they are asking the same price of the bracelet as they are for the necklace?!


----------



## ladyash

Junkenpo said:


> I'm loving all the posts about the arrow.  I saw the bracelet the last time I went to the boutique and the more I see it, the more it calls to me.
> 
> I love that it has diamonds and is so delicate looking.  I think I even might like it more than the VCA sweets as they are basically the same price. How cute would that arrow look stacked with the rg/carnelian heart!



I really wish they had the arrow bracelet in silver and I would be all over it!! This one doesn't match any of the other jewellery I wear on a daily basis


----------



## canyongirl

ladyash said:


> I really wish they had the arrow bracelet in silver and I would be all over it!! This one doesn't match any of the other jewellery I wear on a daily basis



I'm pretty sure they did have the silver arrow bracelet at the store (I was at the South Coast Plaza Boutique).  Not sure why they don't sell it online?


----------



## ladyash

canyongirl said:


> I'm pretty sure they did have the silver arrow bracelet at the store (I was at the South Coast Plaza Boutique).  Not sure why they don't sell it online?



I'm in Canada and we most likely get everything last...I'll check it out though since I haven't been to the store in ages. I'm waiting for my official eligible for graduation notice so that I can go pick up my grad present to myself.


----------



## emchhardy

canyongirl - That's good to hear.  That gives me hope that it will eventually come on-line.  I don't live near a store so that's my only way to get it.


----------



## iuvcoach

canyongirl said:


> I'm pretty sure they did have the silver arrow bracelet at the store (I was at the South Coast Plaza Boutique).  Not sure why they don't sell it online?



Thats good to know I will have to call my store and ask. Thanks for posting this info.


----------



## Men's Tumbler

Hey everyone! So happy I finally found a thread for this!! I think I have pics of most of my stuff... So here is my Gentleman's collection 



My concave cross pendant, just bought today 



Atlas open ring and somerset ring in 18k gold






Atlas ring in Titanium and Sterling silver



Rubedo 1837 ring



Oval link bracelet in 18k white gold



Atlas Tie bar



My sterling Moderne ring and sterling 1837 ring are in this little pile lol

I also have a return to tiffany money clip, but don't have a picture of it right now...


----------



## Men's Tumbler

My return to tiffany money clip


----------



## Psychspirit

Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:



[p]



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [p]



[p]


[p]


----------



## missdennies

Psychspirit said:


> Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 2462449
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462454
> 
> [p]
> View attachment 2462457
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462461


 
Congrats on your first Tiffany piece! It won't be your last, trust me.  Looks great on you too.


----------



## missdennies

LVoeletters said:


> They aren't available anymore unfortunately I've had them for years, I have 3 but I really only wear one and should sell the others but have been dragging my feet. They are called Greek Olympian charms, I think they had 4 or 5. Wish I grabbed them in gold!


 
Thanks for that!


----------



## Psychspirit

missdennies said:


> Congrats on your first Tiffany piece! It won't be your last, trust me.  Looks great on you too.




Thanks!  I already am dreaming of the matching earrings! Lol


----------



## Men's Tumbler

Psychspirit said:


> Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 2462449
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462454
> 
> [p]
> View attachment 2462457
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462461


 
Congrats!! Really nice  and happy bday! 30 is my next one too... :s lol


----------



## BreadnGem

Psychspirit said:


> Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 2462449
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462454
> 
> [p]
> View attachment 2462457
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462461



Very pretty n happy birthday! I like your dressing table, btw : )


----------



## Psychspirit

Thanks guys, I am loving the necklace!!!


----------



## emchhardy

FYI - The arrow bracelet in sterling silver is available but not yet on their (US) web site. I have one on hold. It's $150US.


----------



## Psychspirit




----------



## atlcoach

Psychspirit said:


> View attachment 2466552




Awwww! What a sweet little kitty. What's in the box?


----------



## charmac

Got these for my Birthday from my fiancee. ..I returned the chains as I'm having a hard time with the tiny clasp. ..not sure what to do with the chain situation yet..


----------



## Sssy

charmac said:


> Got these for my Birthday from my fiancee. ..I returned the chains as I'm having a hard time with the tiny clasp. ..not sure what to do with the chain situation yet..



Get longer chain so you don't have to deal with clasp every time you wear it  It works for me


----------



## nickyinstyle




----------



## nickyinstyle

Hello my name is Nicky and I'm a Tiffanyholic ... Is that the first step to help?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my Rose gold & diamond Arrow bracelet! I could not resist it, it's very pretty & easy to stack!


----------



## Psychspirit

atlcoach said:


> Awwww! What a sweet little kitty. What's in the box?




It's the mini double heart silver necklace inside...I'm loving this necklace so much! It's so cute and elegant!


----------



## Psychspirit

charmac said:


> Got these for my Birthday from my fiancee. ..I returned the chains as I'm having a hard time with the tiny clasp. ..not sure what to do with the chain situation yet..




Lucky girl! Such beautiful choices he made!


----------



## Psychspirit

nickyinstyle said:


> View attachment 2466967
> View attachment 2466968




Wow, what a huge collection! How long have you been collecting? I just started recently! Can't wait to get a second Tiffany piece.....next year


----------



## Psychspirit

BreadnGem said:


> Very pretty n happy birthday! I like your dressing table, btw : )




Thanks, the table is from Ikea. I use it as my vanity and makeup storage.


----------



## josephine_21

that arrow bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## charmac

Sssy said:


> Get longer chain so you don't have to deal with clasp every time you wear it  It works for me


 
Good idea, Thank you...
I was thinking of just getting some shorter Non-Tiffany silver chains with larger clasp....hmmm, is that sacrilegious? :wondering


----------



## Sssy

charmac said:


> Good idea, Thank you...
> I was thinking of just getting some shorter Non-Tiffany silver chains with larger clasp....hmmm, is that sacrilegious? :wondering



You can do it, why not  But I think that bigger clasp will slide on the front of your neck ( I hope you know what I mean ) so you will end up with pendant and clasp together. 
IMO this lovely key will look really good on long chain  
The most important think- you must feel comfortable wearing your lovely jewellery. Doesn't matter if on T&Co chain or not. Long or short. Just try few option and you will know what is the best for you


----------



## lihjen680121

My bead bracelet and the yellow duck&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myfirstchanel

I just got this bean 9mm necklace from my bf  this is my 5th Tiffany piece


----------



## soupie123

I don't really have a collection.  This is my first piece of Tiffany, my boyfriend got it for me for Christmas.  I'm so happy This is a moonstone diamond by the yard bracelet  

It's not on the official wed site so I thought I would just show it to you guys 
This is a pretty expensive piece (at lease to me, b/c we are still in college), I feel pretty bad for keeping it!


----------



## Junkenpo

soupie123 said:


> I don't really have a collection.  This is my first piece of Tiffany, my boyfriend got it for me for Christmas.  I'm so happy This is a moonstone diamond by the yard bracelet
> 
> It's not on the official wed site so I thought I would just show it to you guys
> This is a pretty expensive piece (at lease to me, b/c we are still in college), I feel pretty bad for keeping it!



Wow that's pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my Rose gold & diamond Arrow bracelet! I could not resist it, it's very pretty & easy to stack!
> 
> View attachment 2467187


love love love!!! one of the best stacks ever! 
 its beautiful!


----------



## nickyinstyle

Psychspirit said:


> Wow, what a huge collection! How long have you been collecting? I just started recently! Can't wait to get a second Tiffany piece.....next year




Almost 30 years ago ,,, my first piece I treated myself to for my 18th birthday - I had just recently laid everything out to do an update for my insurance and it then hit me on how much I actually had.


----------



## miss miniskirt

nickyinstyle said:


> Hello my name is Nicky and I'm a Tiffanyholic ... Is that the first step to help?




Hey please re post first photo of your amazing collection it's too small to see! Your making my collection look tiny & making me want more tiffanys thank you!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my Rose gold & diamond Arrow bracelet! I could not resist it, it's very pretty & easy to stack!
> 
> View attachment 2467187



So lovely! I'm a little distracted by your watch...it's gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my Rose gold & diamond Arrow bracelet! I could not resist it, it's very pretty & easy]
> 
> Love your bracelets, especially with mixing metals.


----------



## katierose

charmac said:


> Got these for my Birthday from my fiancee. ..I returned the chains as I'm having a hard time with the tiny clasp. ..not sure what to do with the chain situation yet..



Beautiful. I have a couple of pieces like that with tiny clasps, and don't understand why they make them so tiny.



Psychspirit said:


> Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 2462449
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462454
> 
> [p]
> View attachment 2462457
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462461



Beautiful! Enjoy your thirties too, they are pretty good also!


----------



## katierose

nickyinstyle said:


> View attachment 2466967
> View attachment 2466968



Oh my! What a great collection.

Is this a mixture of silver and gold?


----------



## SmallTalk

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my Rose gold & diamond Arrow bracelet! I could not resist it, it's very pretty & easy to stack!
> 
> View attachment 2467187




What a beautiful bracelet combination! They're all stunning


----------



## Psychspirit

katierose said:


> Beautiful. I have a couple of pieces like that with tiny clasps, and don't understand why they make them so tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Enjoy your thirties too, they are pretty good also!




Thanks , I will make it as good as I can


----------



## Shoosh0328

**please help****

hi everyone!
i just got a diamonds by the yard necklace from a consignment shop but they didnt know they carat size... the diamond is 2.3mm wide.. can anyone tell me if this is the .03, .05 or .07 size? its silver so i know it can only be one of those sizes.. thanks so so much


----------



## miasra

Does anyone have a modeling picture of the elsa peretti cross pendant 12mm? Thanks in advance!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1980+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## miasra

myfirstchanel said:


> I just got this bean 9mm necklace from my bf  this is my 5th Tiffany piece
> View attachment 2467527


Put it on and take a picture!


----------



## miasra

Caz71 said:


> 'Ive got the RTT mini's posting a pic now what I wore today.
> I want to get the notes earrings as I'm wearing the notes pendent..
> 
> View attachment 1923753


What size chain is that?


----------



## Caz71

miasra said:


> What size chain is that?



18inches. Tiny ball chain.


----------



## Caz71

Shoosh0328 said:


> **please help****
> 
> hi everyone!
> i just got a diamonds by the yard necklace from a consignment shop but they didnt know they carat size... the diamond is 2.3mm wide.. can anyone tell me if this is the .03, .05 or .07 size? its silver so i know it can only be one of those sizes.. thanks so so much



Hi.. are u able to take a pic. I have the 0.5 so might be able to help..


----------



## nicky7

nickyinstyle said:


> View attachment 2466967
> View attachment 2466968



Wow! Amazing! Did you get them yourself or gifted? In any case, very lucky!!


----------



## nickyinstyle

Asides from a couple of items I purchased them myself - I'm attempting to avoid the store - as much as I tell myself I'm going to just have a quick look I come out with half a dozen new things.  I think I need a support group for Tiffany addiction


----------



## LVoeletters

nickyinstyle said:


> Asides from a couple of items I purchased them myself - I'm attempting to avoid the store - as much as I tell myself I'm going to just have a quick look I come out with half a dozen new things.  I think I need a support group for Tiffany addiction




I was like this when I was younger, until I started looking at their gold and platinum pieces.. That's what kindly slowed me down but I'm always somewhat tempted to buy several silver pieces in one sitting instead of one piece! I love the bracelet collection the best! Please post more pics of your rings!


----------



## EWitte79

miasra said:


> Does anyone have a modeling picture of the elsa peretti cross pendant 12mm? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1980+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=






Here you go - I have it in sterling silver on a 17" chain


----------



## nicky7

Psychspirit said:


> Yay I finally got my first Tiffany piece! It's a great 30th birthday. Gah, enjoy your twenties they are the best....here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 2462449
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462454
> 
> [p]
> View attachment 2462457
> 
> [p]
> 
> View attachment 2462461



Congratulations! They look very nice on you!
By the way, I'm towards the end of my 30s, and my 30s has been much better than 20s, and I'll make sure my 40s will be even better!


----------



## nicky7

jenabd said:


> Finally have time to upload my collection, now that the holidays are over.  WARNING: I have a lot of Elsa Peretti open hearts!   I didn't include chains, they just take up too much room....Top row, left to right:
> 
> 
> Platinum & Diamond Heart and Key Charm necklace
> Rose Gold Diamond locket
> Rose Gold Mini Eternal Circle Charm
> Platinum & Diamond Heart Key
> Rose Gold Oval Key
> Platinum Elsa Peretti Open Heart earrings
> Schlumberger Lapis Egg (small)
> 
> 
> Bottom Row, left to right:
> 
> 
> 18k Vintage Medium open heart
> Platinum open heart with 5 diamonds
> Rose Gold open heart
> Yellow gold open heart with 5 diamonds
> Platinum open heart with 7 diamonds



Wow, great collection! I just got my first open heart and am in love with it and I'm considering another heart in the future.
Do you wear yours layered, or together on the same chain or solo?


----------



## Saffy12

Hi nicky7!  You know I tried to wear 2 on the same chain, but the clinking drove me nuts!  So they usually fly solo. Never tried layering them, I have to try that with my platinum ones!   I  If you are looking to buy another in gold or platinum, consider checking out eBay.....There are some fantastic deals on those, and you can spot a fake from a mile away.


----------



## chinook12

My first post on TPF! Have always been a lurker and never joined till now.

Just received the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet as a wedding anniversary gift today. Love it to bits!

The loving heart pendant with a diamond was a gift from my sister. I wear it everyday.


----------



## miasra

EWitte79 said:


> Here you go - I have it in sterling silver on a 17" chain


Thank you! It's gorgeous! How did you get a 17"? I thought you get 16 or 18?


----------



## Msbuffy100

Does anyone have a Tiffany handbag?  I got a wallet for christmas 2012, and I'm surprised to not see any of their handbags in this forum.(unless I missed it)  the wallet is one of my favorite items.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Not the best photo but thought I'd share


----------



## syjentang

chinook12 said:


> My first post on TPF! Have always been a lurker and never joined till now.
> 
> Just received the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet as a wedding anniversary gift today. Love it to bits!
> 
> The loving heart pendant with a diamond was a gift from my sister. I wear it everyday.




Good choice!


----------



## arya24

My birthday present &#128515;&#128525;


----------



## Saffy12

Hi ladies....just got 2 new pieces to post, the Elsa Peretti eternal circle, and the mini heart key, both in yellow gold.  I wanted some plain yellow gold pieces for spring/summer that will go with anything, and these are what I ended up getting.  I am hoping that the heart key is not too "young" for me.....its so cute and simple, I can totally see me wearing it all the time this summer.  And the circle is so simple, it might be a great piece to wear outdoors, but I am wondering if it is too simple....what do you think???


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> Diamond and platinum infinity necklace, lovely surprise gift from my husband. I am toying with the idea of exchanging for the bracelet..
> I put it on with my horseshoe and it looked like Mickey Mouse, which was very appropriate because we were at Disney World when he gave it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449143
> View attachment 2449145




Your pictures are really tempting me... How do you like your necklace? I'm tempted as a bracelet...


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Your pictures are really tempting me... How do you like your necklace? I'm tempted as a bracelet...



I love the necklace! But I love the bracelet too!! My dh just gave me the receipt for safekeeping, and don't you know my first thought was to take back the necklace and get the bracelet..

I'm hoping to add the bracelet at some point... 

It sparkles like crazy, sometimes it catches my attention in shop mirrors and surprises me! I get compliments on it all the time. You should get it


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> I love the necklace! But I love the bracelet too!! My dh just gave me the receipt for safekeeping, and don't you know my first thought was to take back the necklace and get the bracelet..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to add the bracelet at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> It sparkles like crazy, sometimes it catches my attention in shop mirrors and surprises me! I get compliments on it all the time. You should get it




Thank you for your response! Would you wear both at the same time? That was my issue about not buying the arrow bracelet, I already had an issue with the clasp but after a month Tiffany finally rectified that, but I didn't know if wearing 3 arrows would be overkill lol. But once I saw your necklace I really liked that it's substantial, delicate without being overtly feminine. It's good to know that the sparkle is great, I'm always worried with pave pieces!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenabd said:


> Hi ladies....just got 2 new pieces to post, the Elsa Peretti eternal circle, and the mini heart key, both in yellow gold.  I wanted some plain yellow gold pieces for spring/summer that will go with anything, and these are what I ended up getting.  I am hoping that the heart key is not too "young" for me.....its so cute and simple, I can totally see me wearing it all the time this summer.  And the circle is so simple, it might be a great piece to wear outdoors, but I am wondering if it is too simple....what do you think???



They are both beautiful!  I have the same style key in white gold and diamonds (same size).  I think both are classics!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you for your response! Would you wear both at the same time? That was my issue about not buying the arrow bracelet, I already had an issue with the clasp but after a month Tiffany finally rectified that, but I didn't know if wearing 3 arrows would be overkill lol. But once I saw your necklace I really liked that it's substantial, delicate without being overtly feminine. It's good to know that the sparkle is great, I'm always worried with pave pieces!



I would wear them at the same timeI know lots of people don't like to be matchy, but honestly, who's gonna notice that my necklace and pendant match unless they're really checking out my jewelry. Especially mixed in with other pieces... 

More of an overall look than individual piecesYou should get it, it would be sooo pretty with the rest of your bracelets or the arrow would too! Then arrows would be your signature...Rock what you love!


----------



## miasra

jenabd said:


> Hi ladies....just got 2 new pieces to post, the Elsa Peretti eternal circle, and the mini heart key, both in yellow gold.  I wanted some plain yellow gold pieces for spring/summer that will go with anything, and these are what I ended up getting.  I am hoping that the heart key is not too "young" for me.....its so cute and simple, I can totally see me wearing it all the time this summer.  And the circle is so simple, it might be a great piece to wear outdoors, but I am wondering if it is too simple....what do you think???


Would you mind doing some modeling pictures with these necklaces? They are just gorgeous!


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> They are both beautiful!  I have the same style key in white gold and diamonds (same size).  I think both are classics!


Thank you AntiqueShopper!  You know, if I could get a "key redo"  I would def. get your key....IMO, its the most versatile key in the line.  I think if I had that one, I wouldn't feel the need to get more! Its cute, yet sophisticated at the same time.  I don't know if its new or I never noticed it, but I saw that they have the diamond heart key in rose gold now too!!! It was really pretty!


----------



## Saffy12

miasra said:


> Would you mind doing some modeling pictures with these necklaces? They are just gorgeous!


Sure I can probably get some done tomorrow....thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Saffy12

Here you go....modeling pics of Key and Eternal circle...


----------



## EWitte79

miasra said:


> Thank you! It's gorgeous! How did you get a 17"? I thought you get 16 or 18?


I paid extra to have the chain lengthened 1 inch...it cost an additional $45


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenabd said:


> Here you go....modeling pics of Key and Eternal circle...



They look great on you!  Which one do you like better?


----------



## diane278

Msbuffy100 said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany handbag?  I got a wallet for christmas 2012, and I'm surprised to not see any of their handbags in this forum.(unless I missed it)  the wallet is one of my favorite items.


I had one of the suede totes from last year but since I rarely used it, I gave it to a girlfriend. I prefer Bottega Veneta.


----------



## miasra

jenabd said:


> Here you go....modeling pics of Key and Eternal circle...


Eeeeek! So gorgeous!!!! Thank you for posting the pictures. They look simply gorgeous!


----------



## EBMIC

Msbuffy100 said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany handbag?  I got a wallet for christmas 2012, and I'm surprised to not see any of their handbags in this forum.(unless I missed it)  the wallet is one of my favorite items.


I do!  I got this one to match my french wallet!


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> I do!  I got this one to match my french wallet!


Here's another photo


----------



## Msbuffy100

EBMIC said:


> Here's another photo


ooo I like!  very nice.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please can anyone here help me with authenticating the Tiffany bracelet I posted pics of today in the authenticate this thread ? Tysm


----------



## bliss_cathy

I can't start a new thread yet - may get some help here.

Just wondering what people's thoughts on the Tiffany Atlas ring are, the one that retails around $4000. There's a thin row of diamonds on the top and bottom.  I'll try to post a link.


----------



## bliss_cathy

Was hoping to get some thoughts on this ring?  I'm usually much more classic in taste, wondered what other people think of it?


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is the matching ring to the bracelet I just got
The bracelet is absolutely stunning 
I would highly recommend the collection
It's a classic Tiffany collection 





bliss_cathy said:


> Was hoping to get some thoughts on this ring?  I'm usually much more classic in taste, wondered what other people think of it?


----------



## mikushka1603

Hello ladies
I want to buy TIFFANY INFINITY
Bracelet by internet, but i dont know what the size of the bracelet is..
may be someone has this one at home and can take a picture of this and can show me on the wrist..


Thank you


----------



## lilmountaingirl

bliss_cathy said:


> Was hoping to get some thoughts on this ring?  I'm usually much more classic in taste, wondered what other people think of it?



Love this ring!


----------



## Tankgirl

These metro bar bracelets are gorgeous!  What is the clasping mechanism?  Are they easy to get on and off?  How do you care for them?


----------



## ashlend

Thought I'd post my lil collection... nothing compared to some of the others here but slowly growing 









Clockwise from top:


Sevillana pendant in sterling silver, on black silk cord
Sterling silver heart charm from 1999, I don't believe this is sold any longer... it came on a neck wire which I didn't care for, I put it on a different chain just for this pic.
Sterling silver Atlas toggle necklace
Sterling silver 8mm Bead earrings
Pearls by the Yard drop earrings
Tiffany Atlas watch in size extra small... I love this, they don't make it anymore in this size. It was a college graduation gift from my mom.
Sterling silver Return to Tiffany circle tag bracelet
Sterling silver Bead bracelet
Sterling silver Peretti Aegean toggle bracelet
Sterling silver Peretti open heart necklace (a gift from my father when I was all of six... my first Tiffany piece!)
Sterling silver Peretti five open heart necklace (from hubby on our first V-day together back in 2005)
Sterling silver Peretti apple necklace


Center: (hard to see, I know)


Sterling silver Peretti bean earrings
Sterling silver mini bamboo hoops
Sterling silver cubes
Sterling silver Full Hearts, mini
Sterling silver Frank Gehry cubes


I don't save the blue boxes, but as you can see, I do save the bags/sleeves... only missing a few from when I was very young


----------



## ashlend

Here's a slightly closer pic that shows each piece a little more clearly.


----------



## Caz71

ashlend said:


> Here's a slightly closer pic that shows each piece a little more clearly.



Wow love your display!)


----------



## Caz71

mikushka1603 said:


> Hello ladies
> I want to buy TIFFANY INFINITY
> Bracelet by internet, but i dont know what the size of the bracelet is..
> may be someone has this one at home and can take a picture of this and can show me on the wrist..
> View attachment 2485945
> 
> Thank you



I have seen these in store. they are quite big! I think would not suit if you are small and petite. I wish they were smaller!!


----------



## ginger_girl

NoSnowHere said:


> I love me some Tiffany silver



Hi,
I posted on Authenticate this! As I purchased a large open heart necklace of eBay. I see you have a large one, is it possible to see the markings on the back as I am concerned about mine.
Thank you in advance


----------



## xblackxstarx

my latest addition the tiffany atlas bracelet white gold with diamonds


----------



## mikushka1603

Thank you *Caz71*
what about Heart Tag Bracelet? is it big too?
maybe someone can put the picture wearing Heart Tag Bracelet?


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> They are both beautiful!  I have the same style key in white gold and diamonds (same size).  I think both are classics!


Hi there, I know you posted a question about which key I likes best on page #391.....I was giving myself some time to figure that out, and now it seems I can't access that page??  Very strange....anyway the answer is, hands down.....the KEY!!!!  I still love the circle, but it does love to hide when you wear a crewneck shirt, lol.  And the key is just has more going for it, visually, IMO.   Both are keepers, but I have a feeling that the key is going to come out of its box a lot more this spring!


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> They are both beautiful!  I have the same style key in white gold and diamonds (same size).  I think both are classics!


Sorry, I meant you asked me which *pendant* I liked best.....got ahead of myself there!


----------



## bambistyle

My collection 




Order I got them 
- Elsa Pretti Open Heart Necklace: from my mom for Easter 
- Silk chord: random gift from mom
- RTTT Charm Bracelet: gift from dad when we went to NYC
- Mini Heart Tag Necklace: from aunts for high school graduation
- Skate Charm: gift from dad finishing my first year of optometry 
- Bear Charm: gift from dad for Christmas 
- Filigree Heart Necklace: Christmas present from parents
- Filigree Heart Key Pendant + 36" necklace: surprise gift from mom
- Beaded 30" Necklace: random purchase
- Heart Tag Lock: Christmas present from dad  
- Diamond Key Lock Ring: birthday present from dad
- Beaded Heart Silver Bracelet: birthday present from grandmother&grandfather
- Diamond Heart Ring: purchased for myself
- Beaded Lapis Beaded Bracelet: purchased for myself since they were discontinuing it
- 3 Key Pendant Necklace: university graduation gift from aunts
- Extra Large RTTT Charm: purchased for myself (not pictured)


----------



## miasra

charmac said:


> Got these for my Birthday from my fiancee. ..I returned the chains as I'm having a hard time with the tiny clasp. ..not sure what to do with the chain situation yet..


I would love to see model pictures of these precious babies, if you are willing!


----------



## lihjen680121

My collection&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## princess.shelby

lihjen680121 said:


> My collection&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2490769




Beautiful collection!!


----------



## bucha

I had a bad week (I can't wait until Friday...) and decided to spoil myself in advance for Valentine's Day. A gift from me to me.


----------



## Saffy12

bucha said:


> i had a bad week (i can't wait until friday...) and decided to spoil myself in advance for valentine's day. A gift from me to me.
> 
> View attachment 2491732


soooo lovely!


----------



## karo

bucha said:


> I had a bad week (I can't wait until Friday...) and decided to spoil myself in advance for Valentine's Day. A gift from me to me.
> 
> View attachment 2491732


Gorgeous! Happy v-day


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Lovely collection everyone! I don't have a big collection to show but just wanted to share this post anniv/pre valentines gift from hubby the tiffanys celebration ring


----------



## bucha

jenabd said:


> soooo lovely!





karo said:


> Gorgeous! Happy v-day



Thank you! Happy V-Day in advance to you too!


----------



## Sssy

diamondsr4ever said:


> Lovely collection everyone! I don't have a big collection to show but just wanted to share this post anniv/pre valentines gift from hubby the tiffanys celebration ring



pretty  May I ask you what colour is your Balenciaga? Is this Jacynthe??


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Sssy said:


> pretty  May I ask you what colour is your Balenciaga? Is this Jacynthe??



thanks!  hehe no its from last year ss 2013 mauve if im not mistaken, color is a real chameleon


----------



## Sssy

diamondsr4ever said:


> thanks!  hehe no its from last year ss 2013 mauve if im not mistaken, color is a real chameleon



Beautiful colour


----------



## jinjia_1812

My new additions, love them so much!! (The single diamond bracelet is in rose gold and the 3-diamonds bracelet is in yellow gold)


----------



## baglici0us

Turned out my jewellery box and found a stack of Tiffany treasures.


----------



## karo

diamondsr4ever said:


> Lovely collection everyone! I don't have a big collection to show but just wanted to share this post anniv/pre valentines gift from hubby the tiffanys celebration ring


Congrats! Love your new ring. Your stack is gorgeous.


----------



## LVoeletters

baglici0us said:


> Turned out my jewellery box and found a stack of Tiffany treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494292



Drooling!


----------



## littleblackbag

baglici0us said:


> Turned out my jewellery box and found a stack of Tiffany treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494292



WOW! Gorgeous stack, I think I love everyone of them.


----------



## britneyandco

chinook12 said:


> My first post on TPF! Have always been a lurker and never joined till now.
> 
> Just received the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet as a wedding anniversary gift today. Love it to bits!
> 
> The loving heart pendant with a diamond was a gift from my sister. I wear it everyday.



Love the bracelet! Such a classic!


----------



## miasra

My pregnant mind decided on the daisy key...


----------



## miasra

..now I wish I had gotten both


----------



## Caz71

Went to T@co today. Saw the arrow pendant in silver and matching bracelet. Cute!


----------



## Sssy

miasra said:


> My pregnant mind decided on the daisy key...



It looks really cute on you


----------



## twosmallwonders

My valentines/anniversary gifts from DH  with some tiffany included of course!! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my Rubedo pieces are growing  want to add the 1837 ring soon!


----------



## miasra

Sssy said:


> It looks really cute on you


Thank you!


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> My valentines/anniversary gifts from DH  with some tiffany included of course!!
> 
> View attachment 2502530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Rubedo pieces are growing  want to add the 1837 ring soon!
> View attachment 2502533


Can you do a modeling picture of the necklace? TIA!


----------



## Saffy12

miasra said:


> My pregnant mind decided on the daisy key...


I think you made the right choice....I have had the oval key in rose gold for a while and now I almost never wear it. I think you'll get more use out of the daisy!


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> Can you do a modeling picture of the necklace? TIA!




Sure! You can wear it either way so here's one of both sides  I wear it shorter than the chain is, it comes on a 20" chain I will probably have it shortened but right now I just hook it on one of the chain links at the size that fits my neckline the best . I really love this piece!! This is the medium size so there is one smaller (three circles) and one a lot larger (I think it has 6 circles or 7?). I have four kids all 2 years apart so one for each circle and the third one is a blond (the rubedo circle) that was the significance of this piece to me so it's very special


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i plan to purchase this piece..anyone owns it?


----------



## Caz71

tua08366 said:


> i plan to purchase this piece..anyone owns it?



A few here have the bow. Is it mini or medium? I have mini


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> Sure! You can wear it either way so here's one of both sides  I wear it shorter than the chain is, it comes on a 20" chain I will probably have it shortened but right now I just hook it on one of the chain links at the size that fits my neckline the best . I really love this piece!! This is the medium size so there is one smaller (three circles) and one a lot larger (I think it has 6 circles or 7?). I have four kids all 2 years apart so one for each circle and the third one is a blond (the rubedo circle) that was the significance of this piece to me so it's very special
> 
> View attachment 2502720
> View attachment 2502722
> View attachment 2502724
> View attachment 2502725
> View attachment 2502726


Holy cow! That necklace is just simply gorgeous! It really looks great on how you wear it! Thank you for the pictures, they helped a lot.


----------



## miasra

jenabd said:


> I think you made the right choice....I have had the oval key in rose gold for a while and now I almost never wear it. I think you'll get more use out of the daisy!


Thank you! My husband picked out the daisy key and thought it was more presentable..I'm slowly forgetting about the oval key, hehehe.


----------



## Sssy

tua08366 said:


> i plan to purchase this piece..anyone owns it?



I bought medium one for my daughter as a Christmas present. It's really lovely. I was even thinking about getting mini for myself  But decided to borrow my daughter's one if I really want to wear it  Hopefully she will agree to share it with me


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

how big is the bow on the mini compare to the medium..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

would you be able to post a pic with ur mini?


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> Holy cow! That necklace is just simply gorgeous! It really looks great on how you wear it! Thank you for the pictures, they helped a lot.




Thank you I really love this I find it hard to wear my other ones because I'm so in love lol


----------



## Sssy

tua08366 said:


> how big is the bow on the mini compare to the medium..



Medium is about 2.2 x 2.2 cm, small  was about 1.5 x 1.5


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thanks a lot


----------



## Sssy

tua08366 said:


> thanks a lot



No problem 
Check HERE for both of them side by side (post 15)


----------



## charmac

My Valentine present from the fiancee .......


----------



## pydbl

Does anyone have experience with Tiffany's titanium cuff (shown below)? Are the words actually that shiny? Thanks!

media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/41/fb/f441fb34d89d76d39fbee02011d0e594.jpg


----------



## Missy1726

1. Return to Tiffany heart tag pendant 24"
2. Atlas narrow ring 
3. Tiffany Notes bar pendant 18"
4. 16" Extra Chain

My very small collection  Just starting I already have my eyes on A LOT more


----------



## twosmallwonders

Missy1726 said:


> 1. Return to Tiffany heart tag pendant 24"
> 
> 2. Atlas narrow ring
> 
> 3. Tiffany Notes bar pendant 18"
> 
> 4. 16" Extra Chain
> 
> 
> 
> My very small collection  Just starting I already have my eyes on A LOT more




Hard not to ^

You're collection is gorgeous and I love your little drawer!!!


----------



## Missy1726

twosmallwonders said:


> Hard not to ^
> 
> You're collection is gorgeous and I love your little drawer!!!



Thank you!!

Haha yeah my birthday is on Friday and I asked for a few things from family and my bf  *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## twosmallwonders

Missy1726 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Haha yeah my birthday is on Friday and I asked for a few things from family and my bf  *Fingers Crossed*




Oh happy early birthday!!! Hope you get spoiled LV style!!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My latest Valentines addition is the one on top.


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> Thank you I really love this I find it hard to wear my other ones because I'm so in love lol



Thanks to you and your modeling pictures, I got the 3 interlocking circles. I wanted a one piece necklace that represents my husband, my son, and my baby on the way- I'm 37 weeks pregnant.


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> Thanks to you and your modeling pictures, I got the 3 interlocking circles. I wanted a one piece necklace that represents my husband, my son, and my baby on the way- I'm 37 weeks pregnant.




It's gorgeous!!!! Isn't it fun that is can be so meaningful too! I love that about it  wear it in good health congrats on your new baby and best wishes for a safe and easy birth and healthy baby!


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> It's gorgeous!!!! Isn't it fun that is can be so meaningful too! I love that about it  wear it in good health congrats on your new baby and best wishes for a safe and easy birth and healthy baby!


Thank you so much . This is now my favorite necklace. I just love how the rubedo metal stands out, it's really captivating!


----------



## Leo the Lion

charmac said:


> My Valentine present from the fiancee .......


Very pretty! Congratulations on the beautiful necklace and engagement


----------



## Leo the Lion

miasra said:


> ..now I wish I had gotten both


They are both pretty on you! You are from Nuremberg? Mein Vater  auch


----------



## miasra

Leo the Lion said:


> They are both pretty on you! You are from Nuremberg? Mein Vater  auch


Ach so! 
Unfortunately, we moved back to the States...I miss Germany.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my Peretti bottle with a red rose today.
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/71_zps58dad3ad.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Nana84

I want this piece. media.tiffany.com/is/image/Tiffany/32430902_924893_ED?$EcomItemL$&defaultImage=NoImageAvailable_frca&&
and media.tiffany.com/is/image/Tiffany/23632446_241498_ED?$EcomItemL$&defaultImage=NoImageAvailable_frca&&


----------



## Junkenpo

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my Peretti bottle with a red rose today.
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/71_zps58dad3ad.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



This is so pretty!! I love it!


----------



## arnott

xblackxstarx said:


> my latest addition the tiffany atlas bracelet white gold with diamonds



Is the pyramid bracelet Anita Ko?


----------



## asdfghjkl123




----------



## Missy1726

asdfghjkl123 said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## mamakoh

I'm looking for some everyday yg studs to wear and can't decide!!! I've narrowed it down to Tiffany Paloma Picasso modern heart earrings, (although these look REALLY tiny! on the site)
the Elsa Peretti full heart earrings, 
return to tiffany heart tag earrings, 
tiffany notes round earrings,
or Paloma's Marrakesh stud earrings. 

I was looking at the DBTY studs but feel like they're prob not worth it, although I love the idea of a teeny bit of sparkle. 
Part of me wonders if most of the heart shaped earrings are a bit young for me -- I'm only in my early 30s but tend to stay away from the trendy stuff.
I know the choice is pretty much subjective, just wondering if anyone has any opinions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mamakoh said:


> I'm looking for some everyday yg studs to wear and can't decide!!! I've narrowed it down to Tiffany Paloma Picasso modern heart earrings, (although these look REALLY tiny! on the site)
> the Elsa Peretti full heart earrings,
> return to tiffany heart tag earrings,
> or Paloma's Marrakesh stud earrings.
> 
> I was looking at the DBTY studs but feel like they're prob not worth it, although I love the idea of a teeny bit of sparkle.
> Part of me wonders if most of the heart shaped earrings are a bit young for me -- I'm only in my early 30s but tend to stay away from the trendy stuff.
> I know the choice is pretty much subjective, just wondering if anyone has any opinions! Thanks in advance!



I am in my earky 30s as well, and I love the look of the Marrakesh studs and Full Heart studs.  

Also look at the Quadofolio studs by Elsa Peretti.  I've had them for years, and I love them.


----------



## mamakoh

I wish they had size measurements in the details online! What does "size mini" mean???!!!


----------



## PoshinPerth

My Gold T&CO "Return To Tiffany" necklace, bracelet and earrings.


----------



## PoshinPerth

My T&CO Pearl set


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> Thank you so much . This is now my favorite necklace. I just love how the rubedo metal stands out, it's really captivating!




I'm very into the rubedo right now have two pieces and i would love the wide cuff 1837 ring next .... The color of the rubedo is just like you said captivating!!!


----------



## whiteonwhite

mamakoh said:


> I'm looking for some everyday yg studs to wear and can't decide!!! I've narrowed it down to Tiffany Paloma Picasso modern heart earrings, (although these look REALLY tiny! on the site)
> the Elsa Peretti full heart earrings,
> return to tiffany heart tag earrings,
> tiffany notes round earrings,
> or Paloma's Marrakesh stud earrings.
> 
> I was looking at the DBTY studs but feel like they're prob not worth it, although I love the idea of a teeny bit of sparkle.
> Part of me wonders if most of the heart shaped earrings are a bit young for me -- I'm only in my early 30s but tend to stay away from the trendy stuff.
> I know the choice is pretty much subjective, just wondering if anyone has any opinions! Thanks in advance!


I have the mini notes studs. I love them and I get a ton of wear out of them. I feel like they are a classic, a basic that can be worn with everything.
I would LOVE the Marrakesh gold studs, I think they are beautiful. They would be my pick.
In full disclosure, I tend to stay away from heart motifs. It's not that I find them juvenile (I'm in my late 20's) but personally, I just find them a little cheesy (no offense to any heart fans out there).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mamakoh said:


> I wish they had size measurements in the details online! What does "size mini" mean???!!!



Which one?

The Full Hearts are 9mm
The Mini Heart Tag Earrings- about .5 inches


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mamakoh said:


> I'm looking for some everyday yg studs to wear and can't decide!!! I've narrowed it down to Tiffany Paloma Picasso modern heart earrings, (although these look REALLY tiny! on the site)
> the Elsa Peretti full heart earrings,
> return to tiffany heart tag earrings,
> tiffany notes round earrings,
> or Paloma's Marrakesh stud earrings.
> 
> I was looking at the DBTY studs but feel like they're prob not worth it, although I love the idea of a teeny bit of sparkle.
> Part of me wonders if most of the heart shaped earrings are a bit young for me -- I'm only in my early 30s but tend to stay away from the trendy stuff.
> I know the choice is pretty much subjective, just wondering if anyone has any opinions! Thanks in advance!



Notes studs- about 1/3rd of an inch

Marrakesh Balls are about 8mm, I believe


----------



## mamakoh

whiteonwhite said:


> I have the mini notes studs. I love them and I get a ton of wear out of them. I feel like they are a classic, a basic that can be worn with everything.
> I would LOVE the Marrakesh gold studs, I think they are beautiful. They would be my pick.
> In full disclosure, I tend to stay away from heart motifs. It's not that I find them juvenile (I'm in my late 20's) but personally, I just find them a little cheesy (no offense to any heart fans out there).


Thanks for the input!
Would you mind sharing a modeling pic of the notes studs? I'd love to see how big they are on an ear!


----------



## mamakoh

AntiqueShopper said:


> Notes studs- about 1/3rd of an inch
> 
> Marrakesh Balls are about 8mm, I believe


Thanks so much for the measurements!!!! It seems like they're all pretty similar in size....


----------



## Missy1726

NS89WA said:


> View attachment 2516175
> 
> 
> My Gold T&CO "Return To Tiffany" necklace, bracelet and earrings.



Very classy collection! I love it! Totally my style!


----------



## sammysprinkle

pydbl said:


> Does anyone have experience with Tiffany's titanium cuff (shown below)? Are the words actually that shiny? Thanks!
> 
> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/41/fb/f441fb34d89d76d39fbee02011d0e594.jpg



Hi! Not sure if it is THAT bright, though my BF has this ring - http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=titanium and you can barely even seen the markings. I think T&Co made it 'brighter' so you would see it a bit better. Here is a newer ring and if you click the second pic you can see that its not too bright on the model

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=titanium

Hope that helps =)


----------



## Tankgirl

Your metro bar bracelets are stunning.  Thank you for sharing a picture with us.  Do you wear them often?  Have they held up well?


----------



## miasra

My wonderful husband surprised me with these two beautiful boxes! Love, love, LOOOVE Tiffany blue boxes!
Not opening the other box until I give birth, it's a girl charm! We shall see if the doctors were right.


----------



## karo

miasra said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with these two beautiful boxes! Love, love, LOOOVE Tiffany blue boxes!
> Not opening the other box until I give birth, it's a girl charm! We shall see if the doctors were right.


How sweet of your husband! Love the charm!


----------



## gemlady72

miasra said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with these two beautiful boxes! Love, love, LOOOVE Tiffany blue boxes!
> Not opening the other box until I give birth, it's a girl charm! We shall see if the doctors were right.




That is so sweet of him. And you'll be able to wear the Girl charm right away. Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy baby &#128515;


----------



## Missy1726

miasra said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with these two beautiful boxes! Love, love, LOOOVE Tiffany blue boxes!
> Not opening the other box until I give birth, it's a girl charm! We shall see if the doctors were right.



How sweet of him!!


----------



## airbrushed

miasra said:


> My wonderful husband surprised me with these two beautiful boxes! Love, love, LOOOVE Tiffany blue boxes!
> Not opening the other box until I give birth, it's a girl charm! We shall see if the doctors were right.



Aww that's adorable!


----------



## miasra

gemlady72 said:


> That is so sweet of him. And you'll be able to wear the Girl charm right away. Best wishes for a safe delivery and healthy baby &#128515;


Thank you! We hope it's a girl! I am wearing the boy charm and I so love it.


----------



## miasra

Thank you, ladies! I am trying to think of a way of how to wear them together without scratching each other's finish..but I suppose that is unavoidable. Thinking of wearing them as bracelet charms but that will also scratch them up...hmmmm.


----------



## Missy1726

Opps added a few more hehe


----------



## Caz71

Missy1726 said:


> Opps added a few more hehe



Great collection and perfumes!!!)


----------



## Missy1726

Caz71 said:


> Great collection and perfumes!!!)



Thanks! I have an unhealthy relationship with perfume haha


----------



## jinjia_1812

This is my updated collection. The gold keys and diamond by the yards were recently added


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jinjia_1812 said:


> This is my updated collection. The gold keys and diamond by the yards were recently added



Great collection!  Love your two gold keys!


----------



## Missy1726

jinjia_1812 said:


> This is my updated collection. The gold keys and diamond by the yards were recently added



What a beautiful collection! I love the gold keys!


----------



## Suns123

These are my pieces, thank you ladies for letting me share : )!


----------



## littleblackbag

asdfghjkl123 said:


>



These are cute. Are they both Tiffany?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

littleblackbag said:


> These are cute. Are they both Tiffany?



Yes they are 

The star is by Paloma and it was 'patterned after the gold eight-pronged stars featured on the backdrop to the famous lion sculptures gracing the Basilica San Marco in Venice.'

The other is a Tiffany Solitaire Diamond Pendant.


----------



## Apelila

Here is my mini collection Mahalo!


----------



## katierose

Apelila said:


> Here is my mini collection Mahalo!



Wow! gorgeous collection. Makes me want to take a trip to Tiffany's, LOL.


----------



## Apelila

katierose said:


> Wow! gorgeous collection. Makes me want to take a trip to Tiffany's, LOL.


Thank you I'm satisfied right now with my T&Co. the last time I went to the store was 3 years ago I hope next time I will be purchasing the bead bracelet


----------



## coachluv947

does anyone know if paloma picasso makes an interlocking loving heart necklace (with two hearts)--i have seen a few pictures on instagram but I don't see it on the Tiffany website...if so, does anyone know the price?


----------



## nicky7

coachluv947 said:


> does anyone know if paloma picasso makes an interlocking loving heart necklace (with two hearts)--i have seen a few pictures on instagram but I don't see it on the Tiffany website...if so, does anyone know the price?



I found that on Tiffany Japan's website:
http://www.tiffany.co.jp/Shopping/I...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

The price is 90,300 yen, which is about 876.927USD as of today's conversion rate (by XE.com). I can't find it on US or Australian website, though.


----------



## thegreenbean

Here's my modest T&Co collection

Starting with the necklaces.


----------



## thegreenbean

Rings and earrings.


----------



## thegreenbean

Charm bracelet.


----------



## thegreenbean

Globe charm.  I love this one but too heavy to wear.


----------



## thegreenbean

Bracelets.


----------



## gemlady72

thegreenbean said:


> Here's my modest T&Co collection
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with the necklaces.




Great pieces!


----------



## katierose

thegreenbean said:


> Here's my modest T&Co collection
> 
> Starting with the necklaces.



Nice collection. Love the charm bracelets and charms.


----------



## nicky7

thegreenbean said:


> Charm bracelet.



I like the charms and how the bracelet looks with them all! Lovely!!


----------



## sammysprinkle

nicky7 said:


> I found that on Tiffany Japan's website:
> http://www.tiffany.co.jp/Shopping/I...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> The price is 90,300 yen, which is about 876.927USD as of today's conversion rate (by XE.com). I can't find it on US or Australian website, though.



http://www.tiffany.co.jp/Shopping/I...p+100+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword= 

so cute! I'm sure (positive) if you call and ask you can buy it =)


----------



## nicky7

miasra said:


> My pregnant mind decided on the daisy key...



The daisy key is beautiful! 
Do you have difficulties cleaning the key, as some of the other TPF members mentioned?


----------



## miasra

I am going to love wearing these two charms!


----------



## baglici0us

My lovely new Amethyst Sparkler ring in rose gold. Rosy twin to my cool green praseolite sparkler. Plus comparison shot with my emerald cut amethyst sparkler.


----------



## YenFLH

miasra said:


> I am going to love wearing these two charms!




Hi Miasra... Could you post modelling pic please.... Love these 2 charms too... Wozld love to have it to represent my twins


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Atlas Cuff. My souvenir from the New York fifth avenue store.


----------



## Missy1726

baglici0us said:


> My lovely new Amethyst Sparkler ring in rose gold. Rosy twin to my cool green praseolite sparkler. Plus comparison shot with my emerald cut amethyst sparkler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538090
> View attachment 2538091
> View attachment 2538092
> View attachment 2538093



Oh my goodness!! I can't even handle this right now!


----------



## LouisV76

mad_for_chanel said:


> Atlas Cuff. My souvenir from the New York fifth avenue store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538185




looks awesome!!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sssy

baglici0us said:


> My lovely new Amethyst Sparkler ring in rose gold. Rosy twin to my cool green praseolite sparkler. Plus comparison shot with my emerald cut amethyst sparkler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538090
> View attachment 2538091
> View attachment 2538092
> View attachment 2538093



They are just gorgeous


----------



## mamakoh

Hi, I'm looking for some help choosing between the Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag necklace, or the Alphabet disc charm pendant in the small size, both in yellow gold. I'm looking for something that's more everyday. I guess my concern is whether the mini double heart tag reads a bit "young" -- I'm in my early 30s so I know I'm not old or anything but even when I was younger tended to hesitate with heart shaped pieces. The double mini heart tag looks like it adds a touch of charm and is just about the right size (not sure how it compares to the alphabet disc charm -- wish there was a Tiffany's around me to try on!!!!) 

Which would you pick??


----------



## LovingLV81

mamakoh said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some help choosing between the Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag necklace, or the Alphabet disc charm pendant in the small size, both in yellow gold. I'm looking for something that's more everyday. I guess my concern is whether the mini double heart tag reads a bit "young" -- I'm in my early 30s so I know I'm not old or anything but even when I was younger tended to hesitate with heart shaped pieces. The double mini heart tag looks like it adds a touch of charm and is just about the right size (not sure how it compares to the alphabet disc charm -- wish there was a Tiffany's around me to try on!!!!)
> 
> Which would you pick??



I would go with the return to tiffany's double mini heart charm i am 32 and i have the return to tiffany's heart with the key i don't think it is age thing it a classy  and classic piece especially if you are getting it in yellow gold


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LouisV76 said:


> looks awesome!!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you!


----------



## etk123

My husband surprised me with the Soleste wedding band for my birthday. I had never seen it before, it's so pretty. I love the way the stones are set. I was hoping to get the wallet, the ring really was a total surprise!


----------



## emma christina

Really love it!


----------



## emma christina

Lovely ring


----------



## emma christina

Since i am newbe here, i always making mistake. Sorryy. I was willing to relpy @etk123 posts  sorry


----------



## ceb72

I had a health scare last month. I was diagnosed with 6 blood clots in my left leg. I was on bed rest for a month and in honor of still being alive. I treated myself to the Etoile band in platinum. I will post pics after my manicure.


----------



## Missy1726

etk123 said:


> My husband surprised me with the Soleste wedding band for my birthday. I had never seen it before, it's so pretty. I love the way the stones are set. I was hoping to get the wallet, the ring really was a total surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543215
> View attachment 2543216
> View attachment 2543217
> View attachment 2543220



Love it! Compliments your wedding ring


----------



## etk123

emma christina said:


> Lovely ring





Missy1726 said:


> Love it! Compliments your wedding ring



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Full of Joy

etk123 said:


> My husband surprised me with the Soleste wedding band for my birthday. I had never seen it before, it's so pretty. I love the way the stones are set. I was hoping to get the wallet, the ring really was a total surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543215
> View attachment 2543216
> View attachment 2543217
> View attachment 2543220


Gorgeous set!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> My husband surprised me with the Soleste wedding band for my birthday. I had never seen it before, it's so pretty. I love the way the stones are set. I was hoping to get the wallet, the ring really was a total surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543215
> View attachment 2543216
> View attachment 2543217
> View attachment 2543220


Congratulations and happy birthday! Your new band is gorgeous and it looks perfect with your ring.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I Love it!  It is so pretty!  My bday is very soon too!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## epaz

Hi   can you tell me where the Tiffany stamp is on the atlas toggle necklace? I've seen a couple on eBay but I've seen some with it on the backside of the toggle and others with it on the edge of it... It's all confusing. 

I'd really appreciate it! I absolutely love your collection. Drool worthy.



ashlend said:


> Thought I'd post my lil collection... nothing compared to some of the others here but slowly growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top:
> 
> 
> Sevillana pendant in sterling silver, on black silk cord
> Sterling silver heart charm from 1999, I don't believe this is sold any longer... it came on a neck wire which I didn't care for, I put it on a different chain just for this pic.
> Sterling silver Atlas toggle necklace
> Sterling silver 8mm Bead earrings
> Pearls by the Yard drop earrings
> Tiffany Atlas watch in size extra small... I love this, they don't make it anymore in this size. It was a college graduation gift from my mom.
> Sterling silver Return to Tiffany circle tag bracelet
> Sterling silver Bead bracelet
> Sterling silver Peretti Aegean toggle bracelet
> Sterling silver Peretti open heart necklace (a gift from my father when I was all of six... my first Tiffany piece!)
> Sterling silver Peretti five open heart necklace (from hubby on our first V-day together back in 2005)
> Sterling silver Peretti apple necklace
> 
> 
> Center: (hard to see, I know)
> 
> 
> Sterling silver Peretti bean earrings
> Sterling silver mini bamboo hoops
> Sterling silver cubes
> Sterling silver Full Hearts, mini
> Sterling silver Frank Gehry cubes
> 
> 
> I don't save the blue boxes, but as you can see, I do save the bags/sleeves... only missing a few from when I was very young


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Had these for years!  them!


----------



## miasra

YenFLH said:


> Hi Miasra... Could you post modelling pic please.... Love these 2 charms too... Wozld love to have it to represent my twins


Sorry I took forever to reply...a toddler and a newborn keeps me very busy. I will try and get a picture for you when I get a chance.


----------



## lovemybabes

mad_for_chanel said:


> Atlas Cuff. My souvenir from the New York fifth avenue store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538185



 I love it!


----------



## lovemybabes

twosmallwonders said:


> Sure! You can wear it either way so here's one of both sides  I wear it shorter than the chain is, it comes on a 20" chain I will probably have it shortened but right now I just hook it on one of the chain links at the size that fits my neckline the best . I really love this piece!! This is the medium size so there is one smaller (three circles) and one a lot larger (I think it has 6 circles or 7?). I have four kids all 2 years apart so one for each circle and the third one is a blond (the rubedo circle) that was the significance of this piece to me so it's very special
> 
> View attachment 2502720
> View attachment 2502722
> View attachment 2502724
> View attachment 2502725
> View attachment 2502726



I adore this!! I have 2 kids, and a husband...so there are 4 of us. This makes a great piece.  {heads off to pin it, so husband can see it} LOL!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

lovemybabes said:


> I love it!




Thank you! I've had it for some years & hadn't worn it much until the big emphasis on the atlas range last year!


----------



## dalete

Lvbabydoll said:


> Here's the picture


Very beautiful collection.   Congrats!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

lovemybabes said:


> I adore this!! I have 2 kids, and a husband...so there are 4 of us. This makes a great piece.  {heads off to pin it, so husband can see it} LOL!!




Oh it's perfect for you then!!!


----------



## Jewel84

I just received this little beauty in the mail today! So excited It's the venezia goldoni ring that I' ve been stalking for months, then Tiffany increased the price by $50 at the beginning of this month! I am glad I purchased it though, it's totally worth it


----------



## Jewel84

Here is a picture of my other Tiffany ring - the Paloma Picasso olive leaf ring


----------



## Men's Tumbler

Men's Tumbler said:


> Hey everyone! So happy I finally found a thread for this!! I think I have pics of most of my stuff... So here is my Gentleman's collection
> 
> View attachment 2461347
> 
> My concave cross pendant, just bought today
> 
> View attachment 2461355
> 
> Atlas open ring and somerset ring in 18k gold
> 
> View attachment 2461358
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461359
> 
> Atlas ring in Titanium and Sterling silver
> 
> View attachment 2461364
> 
> Rubedo 1837 ring
> 
> View attachment 2461367
> 
> Oval link bracelet in 18k white gold
> 
> View attachment 2461368
> 
> Atlas Tie bar
> 
> View attachment 2461369
> 
> My sterling Moderne ring and sterling 1837 ring are in this little pile lol
> 
> I also have a return to tiffany money clip, but don't have a picture of it right now...







Recently got this beautiful 1837 silver cuff


----------



## littleblackbag

etk123 said:


> My husband surprised me with the Soleste wedding band for my birthday. I had never seen it before, it's so pretty. I love the way the stones are set. I was hoping to get the wallet, the ring really was a total surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543215
> View attachment 2543216
> View attachment 2543217
> View attachment 2543220



Love both your wedding ring and your engagement ring. Both are stunning!


----------



## Missy1726

Jewel84 said:


> I just received this little beauty in the mail today! So excited It's the venezia goldoni ring that I' ve been stalking for months, then Tiffany increased the price by $50 at the beginning of this month! I am glad I purchased it though, it's totally worth it



Beautiful!! It looks really great on you!


----------



## einseine

Hi, everyone!  Looong time no purchase from Tiffany since I got my YD Soleste ring three years ago!  Let me share my new dbty bracelet!  Very very sparkly.   Love it!


----------



## ememtiny

I scrolled around this thread and didn't see a certain piece. Let me introduce you to the Tiffany medical ID bracelet! Lol. I was diagnosed with epilepsy and needed one, and thank goodness Tiffany delivered!


----------



## candyxo

does anyone know how to clean the tiffany pouches.  Over the years of traveling with certain pieces, and just basically having them in my jewlery cabinet, they have gotten a little dingy.  Would you recommend putting them in the washing machine with delicates?


----------



## Sssy

candyxo said:


> does anyone know how to clean the tiffany pouches.  Over the years of traveling with certain pieces, and just basically having them in my jewlery cabinet, they have gotten a little dingy.  Would you recommend putting them in the washing machine with delicates?



I don't think they will look nice after that. Maybe try with just one (hand wash).
I had some old pouches and Tiffany swapped them for new when I took some of my pieces for cleaning.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

einseine said:


> Hi, everyone!  Looong time no purchase from Tiffany since I got my YD Soleste ring three years ago!  Let me share my new dbty bracelet!  Very very sparkly.   Love it!



Congrats! Very pretty on you!


----------



## MatAllston

einseine said:


> Hi, everyone!  Looong time no purchase from Tiffany since I got my YD Soleste ring three years ago!  Let me share my new dbty bracelet!  Very very sparkly.   Love it!





Oh I love this, congrats!!!


----------



## Saffy12

candyxo said:


> does anyone know how to clean the tiffany pouches.  Over the years of traveling with certain pieces, and just basically having them in my jewlery cabinet, they have gotten a little dingy.  Would you recommend putting them in the washing machine with delicates?


I've put them in the washer (on low, not even delicate!) and they come out looking new!  I just wouldn't put them in the dryer.


----------



## LuvAllLV

Got this right before the price increase.


----------



## Saffy12

LuvAllLV said:


> Got this right before the price increase.


Wow lucky you, its beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

LuvAllLV said:


> Got this right before the price increase.



BEAUTIFUL!!  

So gorgeous!


----------



## einseine

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats! Very pretty on you!





MatAllston said:


> Oh I love this, congrats!!!




Thank you!  I  it!!!


----------



## MatAllston

LuvAllLV said:


> Got this right before the price increase.




I have tried that in person and it's absolutely stunning in real life. Congrats!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Hi, everyone!  Looong time no purchase from Tiffany since I got my YD Soleste ring three years ago!  Let me share my new dbty bracelet!  Very very sparkly.   Love it!



So lovely, it looks great on you!!! Please post more photos of it stacked with your other lovely bracelets!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LuvAllLV said:


> Got this right before the price increase.



Congrats, this pendant is stunning!!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

LuvAllLV said:


> Got this right before the price increase.



I just saw the price increase too..When did it go up??just these few days??
I wanted to get the Tiffany key too..but my bf offered to get it for me..And now I'm still waiting sniff***

By the way beautiful necklace..Congrat


----------



## iheartpandora

My 6-month "anniversary" gift from my bf.


----------



## ellenjoryhana

media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/90/35/e8/9035e81ee0bd51fe1dd15d72c4fc0d93.jpg[/url]

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f2/87/c8/f287c88e0de2110a5e6060955e004bd8.jpg[/url]


----------



## Vtzshedevil

xblackxstarx said:


> my latest addition the tiffany atlas bracelet white gold with diamonds





Hi that bracelet is beautiful! !! May I ask if it is round shape or oval shape? If u can take a pic of its shape for me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kenannie

Hi, I'm really interest in getting this bracelet as a gift to myself for graduating + landing my first job. I tried looking for a picture of it being worn on the wrist and I did manage to get one. I was hoping if any of you have this and can be kind enough to show me a picture of it? 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=29633444


----------



## LuvAllLV

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just saw the price increase too..When did it go up??just these few days??
> I wanted to get the Tiffany key too..but my bf offered to get it for me..And now I'm still waiting sniff***
> 
> By the way beautiful necklace..Congrat


 
Thank you and thank you to all the ladies that like this.  I got it on 3/4/14 and the price increased on 3/9/14.  Is it me or does Tiffany pieces change a little over time?  I got this piece that was on display for years and this week, I went in to exchange for a brand new one that my SA ordered for me.  The new one just seems a little tiny bit smaller?  or maybe because the platinum on the new one is a lot shinier, thus making it look smaller?  Anyway, I did get the brand new one but just wonder if any of you have noticed something like this too?  Could they have used less platinum to save on cost?  Maybe, it's just me.


----------



## LuvAllLV

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just saw the price increase too..When did it go up??just these few days??
> I wanted to get the Tiffany key too..but my bf offered to get it for me..And now I'm still waiting sniff***
> 
> By the way beautiful necklace..Congrat


 


iheartpandora said:


> My 6-month "anniversary" gift from my bf.


 
Congrats!  I love this bracelet.  I bought one for my cousin and wanted one for myself but didn't want to have the same one as my cousin.  Don't know if that makes sense.  Wonder what your bf will get you for your one year anniversary!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

LuvAllLV said:


> Thank you and thank you to all the ladies that like this.  I got it on 3/4/14 and the price increased on 3/9/14.  Is it me or does Tiffany pieces change a little over time?  I got this piece that was on display for years and this week, I went in to exchange for a brand new one that my SA ordered for me.  The new one just seems a little tiny bit smaller?  or maybe because the platinum on the new one is a lot shinier, thus making it look smaller?  Anyway, I did get the brand new one but just wonder if any of you have noticed something like this too?  Could they have used less platinum to save on cost?  Maybe, it's just me.



Lucky you. I didnt know about the up coming price increase. no one had told me about it . &#128557;


----------



## rea11yb0red

LuvAllLV said:


> Thank you and thank you to all the ladies that like this.  I got it on 3/4/14 and the price increased on 3/9/14.  Is it me or does Tiffany pieces change a little over time?  I got this piece that was on display for years and this week, I went in to exchange for a brand new one that my SA ordered for me.  The new one just seems a little tiny bit smaller?  or maybe because the platinum on the new one is a lot shinier, thus making it look smaller?  Anyway, I did get the brand new one but just wonder if any of you have noticed something like this too?  Could they have used less platinum to save on cost?  Maybe, it's just me.




Yes I think they do change over time!  I once lost my necklace (I think my ex roommate stole it) and recently my DBF bought me a new one. It seems smaller. Even my sister said something and I didn't want to tell her I had lost the original.


----------



## tiffanygirl14

The last one is my favorite: Frank Gehry's torque ring in 18W. 

Clearly, I love Tiffany's!


----------



## gemlady72

tiffanygirl14 said:


> Clearly, I love Tiffany's!




Lovely collection! Do you wear all of it?


----------



## nioiob

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffanygirl14

gemlady72 said:


> Lovely collection! Do you wear all of it?


I wear them everyday! (not at the same time though..  )


----------



## Tatian

My very young collection


----------



## miasra

Has anyone noticed the price increase? The CBTY aquamarine used to be 185, now 200; the tanzanite used be 200, now 250; the tsavorite used to be 225, now 250.... I have regrets not purchasing the tanzanite, now


----------



## LuvAllLV

rea11yb0red said:


> Yes I think they do change over time!  I once lost my necklace (I think my ex roommate stole it) and recently my DBF bought me a new one. It seems smaller. Even my sister said something and I didn't want to tell her I had lost the original.


Should I go get the old one back?  What would you do?  Keep a brand new one even though it's a bit smaller and lighter or get the one that has been on display for years and the chain is not as smooth as the new one?


----------



## LuvAllLV

miasra said:


> Has anyone noticed the price increase? The CBTY aquamarine used to be 185, now 200; the tanzanite used be 200, now 250; the tsavorite used to be 225, now 250.... I have regrets not purchasing the tanzanite, now


The price increased on the weekend of 3/9.


----------



## KPKITTY

Here's mine ^_^
I just had my silver key high polished and it came back looking brand new, it was very scratched up I was so surprised how all the scratches and dents are now gone ^_^


----------



## diane278

rea11yb0red said:


> Yes I think they do change over time!  I once lost my necklace (I think my ex roommate stole it) and recently my DBF bought me a new one. It seems smaller. Even my sister said something and I didn't want to tell her I had lost the original.


I collect Elsa Peretti and have for many years. Those pieces never seem to change in size, although many are available in small, medium and large sizes.


----------



## kenannie

tiffanygirl14 said:


> View attachment 2559258
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559261
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559263
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559265
> 
> 
> The last one is my favorite: Frank Gehry's torque ring in 18W.
> 
> Clearly, I love Tiffany's!



Great collection you have there. The pieces are to die for! Anyway, I really like the return to tiffany bracelet above the infinity double strand bracelet. Do you have a modelling picture of it? It it meant to be worn tight or loose? Thanks !


----------



## omniavincitamor

Junkenpo said:


> This is so pretty!! I love it!


Thanks so much


----------



## Myrkur

Haven't been in the jewelry section for a long while now! Just wanted to show my new Tiffany lock bangle with two diamonds my boyfriend gave me for being away 3 weeks.


----------



## LuvAllLV

Myrkur said:


> Haven't been in the jewelry section for a long while now! Just wanted to show my new Tiffany lock bangle with two diamonds my boyfriend gave me for being away 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563159


 
That is so sweet.  Beautiful bangle.  What size is that?  Is it hard to put on and take off?  It looks like it fits you perfectly and so pretty stack with the bow bead bracelet.


----------



## Myrkur

LuvAllLV said:


> That is so sweet.  Beautiful bangle.  What size is that?  Is it hard to put on and take off?  It looks like it fits you perfectly and so pretty stack with the bow bead bracelet.




Thank you! It is a size small but it's actually quiet big for me .. It's not so hard to put on and off, but I have really small wrists, so it goes half up my arm lol. But it doesn't go back up my arm when I'm wearing something longsleeved, so it doesn't really bothers me.


----------



## Caz71

Myrkur said:


> Haven't been in the jewelry section for a long while now! Just wanted to show my new Tiffany lock bangle with two diamonds my boyfriend gave me for being away 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563159



I always loved this bangle. I tried on the silver Atlas one. I couldnt believe could barely fit thru my mini hands but was big on wrist too. would drive me nuts sliding up and down. I think more suited to oval shaped bangles!


----------



## Myrkur

Caz71 said:


> I always loved this bangle. I tried on the silver Atlas one. I couldnt believe could barely fit thru my mini hands but was big on wrist too. would drive me nuts sliding up and down. I think more suited to oval shaped bangles!




Ha my boyfriend almost took the atlas bangle! But he thought I would find it 'too busy' since I like simple jewelry so good he chose this one  this is how the bangle fits me.. Quiet big as you can see


----------



## butterfly_baby

princess.shelby said:


> I just got this ring yesterday, I absolutely love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2422329




do you have pronlems with that ring regarding getting "stuck" on sweaters or other things? I want this ring so bad, but am afraid of the leaves breaking when they get stuck somewhere


----------



## Caz71

Myrkur said:


> Ha my boyfriend almost took the atlas bangle! But he thought I would find it 'too busy' since I like simple jewelry so good he chose this one  this is how the bangle fits me.. Quiet big as you can see
> 
> View attachment 2563634



It looks quite chunky. Is it heavy? The atlas was thinner looking not v heavy. I might still get it. Prices gone up too. In Australia!!


----------



## Myrkur

Caz71 said:


> It looks quite chunky. Is it heavy? The atlas was thinner looking not v heavy. I might still get it. Prices gone up too. In Australia!!




No it's not heavy at all!!


----------



## candyxo

I need advise on which of these earings would be better as an everyday pair of earings
1. 
i like hoops, but am scared that the open back will have my hair caught in it

2.
I like the size as I like studs that have more coverage, but not sure if they are too childish?


----------



## Saffy12

Just Got the Tiffany rose gold daisy key!!!  About a year ago, I sold my silver one.  As many have said, it was impossible to keep the frosted areas between the petals tarnish free.  I have missed it so much! :cry:   So on the spur of the moment, I got this one, and I love it!   Just wish the silver was easier to keep clean, IMO it was just as pretty, and much less costly!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jenabd said:


> Just Got the Tiffany rose gold daisy key!!!  About a year ago, I sold my silver one.  As many have said, it was impossible to keep the frosted areas between the petals tarnish free.  I have missed it so much! :cry:   So on the spur of the moment, I got this one, and I love it!   Just wish the silver was easier to keep clean, IMO it was just as pretty, and much less costly!



Sooo pretty!  Which size is it?  Modeling shots are a must!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

candyxo said:


> I need advise on which of these earings would be better as an everyday pair of earings
> 1.
> i like hoops, but am scared that the open back will have my hair caught in it
> 
> 2.
> I like the size as I like studs that have more coverage, but not sure if they are too childish?



I like the hoops.  I own hoops that are open in the back, and I do not have trouble with my curly hair getting caught.


----------



## Saffy12

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sooo pretty!  Which size is it?  Modeling shots are a must!


This is the small 1 and 1/2 inch one....I'll try to do a modeling shot soon!


----------



## Caz71

candyxo said:


> I need advise on which of these earings would be better as an everyday pair of earings
> 1.
> i like hoops, but am scared that the open back will have my hair caught in it
> 
> 2.
> I like the size as I like studs that have more coverage, but not sure if they are too childish?



I have both, the hoops in medium. 

I have outgrown the hearts I think at 42.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Myrkur said:


> Haven't been in the jewelry section for a long while now! Just wanted to show my new Tiffany lock bangle with two diamonds my boyfriend gave me for being away 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563157
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563159




Beautiful ! How romantic too !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

jenabd said:


> Just Got the Tiffany rose gold daisy key!!!  About a year ago, I sold my silver one.  As many have said, it was impossible to keep the frosted areas between the petals tarnish free.  I have missed it so much! :cry:   So on the spur of the moment, I got this one, and I love it!   Just wish the silver was easier to keep clean, IMO it was just as pretty, and much less costly!




Oh I'd like to get this someday !


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Jewel84 said:


> I just received this little beauty in the mail today! So excited It's the venezia goldoni ring that I' ve been stalking for months, then Tiffany increased the price by $50 at the beginning of this month! I am glad I purchased it though, it's totally worth it


Your ring is gorgeous! Do you find it comfortable?

I would love to see more pictures!


----------



## Lola69

Missy1726 said:


> Opps added a few more hehe




Love your storage and perfumes!


----------



## authprada

beautiful collections!!


----------



## miasra

Does anyone have the elsa peretti round pendant in 14 or 24mm who also can do a model shot of it, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fairypink

Tatian said:


> My very young collection




Very nice collection. I love the twisted key, unfortunately it's not available anymore.


----------



## rea11yb0red

LuvAllLV said:


> Should I go get the old one back?  What would you do?  Keep a brand new one even though it's a bit smaller and lighter or get the one that has been on display for years and the chain is not as smooth as the new one?




It all depends on how you feel about the item. If you are not happy with it I would get something that makes you happy but if you love it, keep it!


----------



## rea11yb0red

diane278 said:


> I collect Elsa Peretti and have for many years. Those pieces never seem to change in size, although many are available in small, medium and large sizes.




Do you know if they have introduced new sizes to the bean necklace?  I remember that when I got mine there were only two sizes, a small and large.  Is it possible that since then they introduced an even smaller size making the old small the new medium?  Thinking that I had the smallest size, I ended up getting the new small?  Sorry if this sounds confusing. I don't know the history of this necklace but this seems to be my only explanation for why my new necklace feels smaller than my old one.  TIA!


----------



## madeofdreams

rea11yb0red said:


> Do you know if they have introduced new sizes to the bean necklace?  I remember that when I got mine there were only two sizes, a small and large.  Is it possible that since then they introduced an even smaller size making the old small the new medium?  Thinking that I had the smallest size, I ended up getting the new small?  Sorry if this sounds confusing. I don't know the history of this necklace but this seems to be my only explanation for why my new necklace feels smaller than my old one.  TIA!



There is a mini bean now - which is kinda tiny


----------



## TrinketTattle

rea11yb0red said:


> Do you know if they have introduced new sizes to the bean necklace?  I remember that when I got mine there were only two sizes, a small and large.  Is it possible that since then they introduced an even smaller size making the old small the new medium?  Thinking that I had the smallest size, I ended up getting the new small?  Sorry if this sounds confusing. I don't know the history of this necklace but this seems to be my only explanation for why my new necklace feels smaller than my old one.  TIA!



Yes, they now have a really small bean (the one that I have by the way ), it's 9mm. Not sure, but I think the normal small one is 12mm. Probably that's the one you had?


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> So lovely, it looks great on you!!! Please post more photos of it stacked with your other lovely bracelets!!!




Thanks Sprinkles&Bling!!!  I have realized I really love dbty bracelets.  I want another one!


----------



## anthonyroman06

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi
> I searched the thread, but I didn't find it.
> (If it had been posted, please tell me.)
> Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.




Its looking great. I like necklace from Tiffany & co. I have a bracelet from T & co. I think it is the best brand in jewelry. Its color and style is very much unique.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loving my tiffany blue collection now that it's spring and I can wear this color!


----------



## Lola69

twosmallwonders said:


> Loving my tiffany blue collection now that it's spring and I can wear this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573411




So pretty


----------



## gemlady72

twosmallwonders said:


> Loving my tiffany blue collection now that it's spring and I can wear this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573411



 Love all your tiffany blue pieces!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Lola69 said:


> So pretty







gemlady72 said:


> Love all your tiffany blue pieces!




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## authprada

Love your matching Tiffany blue pants 



twosmallwonders said:


> Loving my tiffany blue collection now that it's spring and I can wear this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2573411


----------



## kowloontong

Jean Schlumberger enamel ring.


----------



## miasra

kowloontong said:


> Jean Schlumberger enamel ring.


Gorgeous ring with a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Oddly I've never wanted much Tiffany jewellery but I love their blue leather! Since this _is_ the Purse Forum, here they are...


----------



## twosmallwonders

authprada said:


> Love your matching Tiffany blue pants




Thank you!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

my new XL enamel heart


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2586292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new XL enamel heart


What size chain?


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> What size chain?




34" I believe


----------



## bunnyworld

I have:
1. Toggle Heart Bracelet (Sterling Silver)
2. Elsa Peretti Open Heart Pendant & necklace 
3. Atlas Cube Lock charm 
4. Milgrain wedding band (Platinum)















Out of the four I have, three of them are gifts. They are all beautiful pieces, especially the Atlas Cube Lock charm which has now been retired from the series. Since I don't frequently wear them anymore (except my wedding band, of course!), I am wondering if I should sell them to others who will appreciate them...?


----------



## Allure73

Will post pics later. But I have....

*Earrings
Pt open heart earrings
Pt diamond bezel earrings
18k RTT heart tag earrings
18k loving heart earrings 
18k bow earrings
SS RTT round hook earrings

*Rings
SS med open heart ring
SS loving heart ring
Pt diamond chanel setting band ring (halfway)
Pt diamond prong setting band ring (halfway)

*Bracelets
SS RTT heart tag bracelet
SS stars bracelet 
SS 1837 cuff bracelet
SS 1837 charm bracelet

*Pendants
18k open heart pendant
18k loving heart pendant
SS atlas round pendant 
Amethyst eternal circle charm with SS chain  
SS 1837 bar pendant
SS loving heart lariat necklace
Pt diamond cross pendant
Pt diamond heart small (pinch heart) pendant
Pt diamond bezel pendant 

*watch
Atlas watch small round 

*Charms
Atlas cube lock charm
18k sml RTT heart tag charm


----------



## Allure73




----------



## katierose

Allure73 said:


> Will post pics later. But I have....
> 
> *Earrings
> Pt open heart earrings
> Pt diamond bezel earrings
> 18k RTT heart tag earrings
> 18k loving heart earrings
> 18k bow earrings
> SS RTT round hook earrings
> 
> *Rings
> SS med open heart ring
> SS loving heart ring
> Pt diamond chanel setting band ring (halfway)
> Pt diamond prong setting band ring (halfway)
> 
> *Bracelets
> SS RTT heart tag bracelet
> SS stars bracelet
> SS 1837 cuff bracelet
> SS 1837 charm bracelet
> 
> *Pendants
> 18k open heart pendant
> 18k loving heart pendant
> SS atlas round pendant
> Amethyst eternal circle charm with SS chain
> SS 1837 bar pendant
> SS loving heart lariat necklace
> Pt diamond cross pendant
> Pt diamond heart small (pinch heart) pendant
> Pt diamond bezel pendant
> 
> *watch
> Atlas watch small round
> 
> *Charms
> Atlas cube lock charm
> 18k sml RTT heart tag charm



Wow! Fabulous collection, and great pics! thanks for showing us your collection.


----------



## Allure73

You're very welcome!! Glad you enjoyed the pics.(^.^)


----------



## bunnyworld

Wow that's a huge and beautiful collection! :thumbup:Makes me feel a little embarrassed of my own tiny collection next to yours! :sly:


----------



## asdfghjkl123




----------



## asdfghjkl123

This is the clasping bracelet but I feel like putting charms on it makes it too much? Help!


----------



## rea11yb0red

asdfghjkl123 said:


> This is the clasping bracelet but I feel like putting charms on it makes it too much? Help!




Personally I think putting on charms would be too much for that bracelet. That bracelet is already pretty as it is.


----------



## mills

rea11yb0red said:


> Personally I think putting on charms would be too much for that bracelet. That bracelet is already pretty as it is.


 
I agree, I like it on its own.


----------



## Scarlett106

MissFluffyCat said:


> Oddly I've never wanted much Tiffany jewellery but I love their blue leather! Since this _is_ the Purse Forum, here they are...



Love it all! Are you happy with the quality? I'm eyeing a few of the leather pieces. I also don't know if I want black or the classic Tiffany blue....probably the blue.  I have the small jewelry case, too! I really like the little wallets and pouches.

Does anyone own a Tiffany handbag?


----------



## Dilaudid

very nice


----------



## LVoeletters

If this helps anyone,  a reputable jewelry store in New York (also authorized Cartier dealer) is selling the pave arrow for a great price on eBay, are we allowed to post the link if it's not our auction? Anyway search it on eBay to see, it's such a fun piece to layer with!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

My one and  only piece of Tiffany. 
The simple Return To Tiffany bracelet


----------



## vannarene

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My one and  only piece of Tiffany.
> The simple Return To Tiffany bracelet



So pretty and shiny!


----------



## diane278

Scarlett106 said:


> Love it all! Are you happy with the quality? I'm eyeing a few of the leather pieces. I also don't know if I want black or the classic Tiffany blue....probably the blue.  I have the small jewelry case, too! I really like the little wallets and pouches.
> 
> Does anyone own a Tiffany handbag?


I did own one of the reversible suede tote bags when they first came out. I gave it to a friend as I found I was not using it much. I am now devoted to Bottega Veneta bags as I find the quality so good.


----------



## Acb2014

MissFluffyCat said:


> Oddly I've never wanted much Tiffany jewellery but I love their blue leather! Since this _is_ the Purse Forum, here they are...


Love the Tiffany Blue leather!!


----------



## Acb2014

tiffanygirl14 said:


> View attachment 2559258
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559259
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559261
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559263
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559265
> 
> 
> The last one is my favorite: Frank Gehry's torque ring in 18W.
> 
> Clearly, I love Tiffany's!


Amazing collection!


----------



## Acb2014

arya24 said:


> View attachment 2477801
> 
> View attachment 2477802
> 
> 
> My birthday present &#128515;&#128525;


Love this bracelet


----------



## Acb2014

Nutcracker said:


> Early Christmas present from my Hubby:
> Tiffany Aria earrings.
> Couldn't be happier!


Beautiful earrings


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Scarlett106 said:


> Love it all! Are you happy with the quality? I'm eyeing a few of the leather pieces. I also don't know if I want black or the classic Tiffany blue....probably the blue.  I have the small jewelry case, too! I really like the little wallets and pouches.
> 
> Does anyone own a Tiffany handbag?


The quality is great, thick tough leather - I've used the wallet several times a day for 3 years or so since I've had it. I just use the Tiffany leather cleaner very occasionally. 

The shade can be slightly different from piece to piece, tho I love everything close to that  blue.

The hardware, as you'd hope from Tiffany, is really top quality. 

I bought a few great Lambertson Truex bags and was so happy when they joined  Tiffany! I would buy a Tiffany Blue handbag in a heartbeat if they weren't crazy overpriced in Australia.  They've just come out with an amazing new satchel and hobo....


----------



## Lola69

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My one and  only piece of Tiffany.
> The simple Return To Tiffany bracelet


love it


----------



## emilybug

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 2595982
> View attachment 2595984
> View attachment 2595985
> View attachment 2595986
> View attachment 2595987
> View attachment 2595988
> View attachment 2595989
> View attachment 2595991
> View attachment 2596000


 

I'm obsessed with the star bracelet!  Have you had it for a long time?  I can't find it on the website....


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Wearing these two bracelets seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Allure73

emilybug said:


> I'm obsessed with the star bracelet!  Have you had it for a long time?  I can't find it on the website....




Hi emilybug!!! I've had it for 3 years. I believe it's a discontinued item if I'm not mistaken. You can call and find out. It's called the multi star link bracelet. &#128513; hope you find yourself one.


----------



## Allure73

Allure73 said:


> Hi emilybug!!! I've had it for 3 years. I believe it's a discontinued item if I'm not mistaken. You can call and find out. It's called the multi star link bracelet. &#128513; hope you find yourself one.




Hi emilybug!! Found a site that sell preloved Tiffany's. Just incase you're interested. Unless you want to buy mine!!! &#128077;LoL 


http://www.madison880.com/collectio...s-link-toggle-bracelet-bangle-chain-excellent


----------



## miasra

Does anyone have the Elsa Peretti round pendant in 14 mm? I want to see how it looks on someone before buying it online. Thanks!


----------



## Allure73

MillyT said:


> My two keys in yellow gold. Just got the knot key recently haven't worn it once Sorry don't know why my pic is this big.




I've always wanted the knot key charm. Beautiful piece!!!


----------



## Alazz

Dear all, i am new to this forum. Really love all your beautiful pieces.


----------



## Alazz

Alazz said:


> Dear all, i am new to this forum. Really love all your beautiful pieces.


Below are my humble collection so far. Thanks.

Wedding band in rg
DBTY necklace in rg
Atlas bracelet with diamonds in rg
Bow necklace in ss
Small bead bracelet in ss


----------



## miasra

Is this the extra large atlas medallion?


----------



## arya24

Acb2014 said:


> Love this bracelet




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

rea11yb0red said:


> Personally I think putting on charms would be too much for that bracelet. That bracelet is already pretty as it is.



That decides it! Thank you!! )


----------



## gemlady72

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!




Looks great together. Such pretty bracelets!


----------



## Psychspirit

I bought this on my NYC trip. Wanted for a while now. Love it.


----------



## MillyT

Allure73 said:


> I've always wanted the knot key charm. Beautiful piece!!!




Thank you. Your collection sounds divine!


----------



## jen7xx

Have had this beauty for a month. Bought her as an early birthday present to myself.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Psychspirit said:


> I bought this on my NYC trip. Wanted for a while now. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 2629046



Such a simple but beautiful piece! Congrates!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

jen7xx said:


> Have had this beauty for a month. Bought her as an early birthday present to myself.



Classic piece! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## jen7xx

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Classic piece! And Happy Birthday!



thank you


----------



## Alazz

Psychspirit said:


> I bought this on my NYC trip. Wanted for a while now. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 2629046


So nice & cute!


----------



## princess.shelby

I got these today as a graduation gift, also this is my first thing in gold instead of SS.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Started my Tiffany charm bracelet, this has been my dream since I was a little girl  Highly recommend the Tiffany's in New Orleans! I don't know if it's the southern hospitality but the sales associates there were extra friendly and kind.


----------



## arya24

princess.shelby said:


> I got these today as a graduation gift, also this is my first thing in gold instead of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632019




Oh my god!!! They are so cute! &#128149;
I have the bow necklace in gold and I love it! So enjoy your new earrings!


----------



## arya24

And congrats on your graduation! &#128522;&#127891;&#127881;&#127880;


----------



## Alazz

Nice bracelet!


----------



## princess.shelby

arya24 said:


> And congrats on your graduation! &#128522;&#127891;&#127881;&#127880;




Thank you! I would love to eventually get the matching necklace you have, the Tiffany bows are just so dainty and cute!


----------



## maq1112

inlove with tiffany


----------



## maq1112

Fleur de lis key necklace with oval chain link and enchant earrings..

 "Started my tiffany collection (only SS) on march and now I have 10 blue boxes on my closet and I just can't get enough!!! Arrrggggh &#128530; "


----------



## maq1112

princess.shelby said:


> I got these today as a graduation gift, also this is my first thing in gold instead of SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632019



tooooo cute


----------



## maq1112

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 2595982
> View attachment 2595984
> View attachment 2595985
> View attachment 2595986
> View attachment 2595987
> View attachment 2595988
> View attachment 2595989
> View attachment 2595991
> View attachment 2596000


 beautiful pieces!! I love them all...


----------



## maq1112

tiffanygirl14 said:


> View attachment 2559258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is my favorite: Frank Gehry's torque ring in 18W.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, I love Tiffany's!





OMG!!! I just died


----------



## Cartierangel

New Tiffany Metro bracelet stacked with Dinh Van Menottes bracelet, black diamond station bracelet and diamond flower bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> Atlas Cuff. My souvenir from the New York fifth avenue store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538185



You're making me want to buy this somewhere! Trying so hard to not look on eBay right now...


----------



## Caz71

Was bored. Here my ss collection. Bracelets and necklaces...


----------



## charleston-mom

Got this a long time ago (I think they only carry this now in the braided/wheat bracelet), but this is one I kind of live in.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

charleston-mom said:


> Got this a long time ago (I think they only carry this now in the braided/wheat bracelet), but this is one I kind of live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636745



Really cool!  Love it!!


----------



## jchjewels

Caz71 said:


> Was bored. Here my ss collection. Bracelets and necklaces...



Love your collection!


----------



## Psychspirit

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Such a simple but beautiful piece! Congrates!



Thanks I haven't work it yet! Lol


----------



## LVoeletters

How popular are the schlumberger eggs in your area? Have you ever seen them? 


Debating if it's worth investing in a long chain for it


----------



## Yijingchan

So I just got my large daisy locket today.. Been searching for it for some time but only just saw it in boutique.. Glad to finally get it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## katierose

Yijingchan said:


> So I just got my large daisy locket today.. Been searching for it for some time but only just saw it in boutique.. Glad to finally get it &#9786;&#65039;
> View attachment 2640082
> View attachment 2640083



Wow! Beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Saffy12

I own a Schlumberger egg....and I'm the only person I know who has one.  I had a 17 inch heavy wheat chain made for mine.  Nor sure if I prefer it tho....it's so much gold that I wonder if it looks costumey, because its not an easily recognizable piece.  I think, IMO, it would look best on a standard tiffany 18 or 20 inch chain.


----------



## 4LV

Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.


----------



## LVoeletters

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; holy sunshine!


----------



## baglici0us

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.




It's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Yijingchan

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## miasra

And I want MORE..


----------



## gemlady72

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.




Wow, it's gorgeous. Enjoy!!


----------



## miasra

Classic! I love it!


----------



## miasra

charleston-mom said:


> Got this a long time ago (I think they only carry this now in the braided/wheat bracelet), but this is one I kind of live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636745


Classic! I love it!


----------



## twosmallwonders

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.




I just died and went to heaven I might have to save this pic lol. I received a citrine and diamond ring for my anniversary on valentines  day and I low it but wow your ring is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## 4LV

Thanks everybody for your kind word. I am glad that you like it too


----------



## EBMIC

4LV said:


> Just got my Soleste ring so I thought I would share. It's 2.68 ct fancy vivid yellow diamond.


Wow!  What a very beautiful ring!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Men's Tumbler

Picked this up at the 5th ave store on the weekend... My new Atlas ring in 18k rose gold with diamonds


----------



## joomyleloo

My tiny Tiffany collection &#9786;&#65039; All silver.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Men's Tumbler

Paired these 2


----------



## dialv

So excited to show these, after almost 3 years of collecting I have my Schlumberger Eggs. Well, I did see a diamond one but I won't bug the hubs for that one. Also my cute charm box. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## azniceskater1

dialv said:


> So excited to show these, after almost 3 years of collecting I have my Schlumberger Eggs. Well, I did see a diamond one but I won't bug the hubs for that one. Also my cute charm box. Thanks for letting me share!


These are super cute dialv! May I ask, what size they are? Also, the pink stoned one is no longer on the website...what is that stone? 

Model pics please!


----------



## vannarene

dialv said:


> So excited to show these, after almost 3 years of collecting I have my Schlumberger Eggs. Well, I did see a diamond one but I won't bug the hubs for that one. Also my cute charm box. Thanks for letting me share!



I love the first pic. Like a nest  They are lovely!


----------



## dialv

azniceskater1 said:


> These are super cute dialv! May I ask, what size they are? Also, the pink stoned one is no longer on the website...what is that stone?
> 
> Model pics please!


These are the smaller size, the pink one is pink opal. I just have to save up for the gold link bracelet although I will modify it by soldering the links shut and adding a safety chain. I thought I better get the eggs first than the bracelet. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## dialv

vannarene said:


> I love the first pic. Like a nest  They are lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

Men's Tumbler said:


> Picked this up at the 5th ave store on the weekend... My new Atlas ring in 18k rose gold with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2648727
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648728
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648729
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648730


Very nice!


----------



## MatAllston

dialv said:


> So excited to show these, after almost 3 years of collecting I have my Schlumberger Eggs. Well, I did see a diamond one but I won't bug the hubs for that one. Also my cute charm box. Thanks for letting me share!




I love all the colours you have picked. Can you please provide a few modeling shots of you wearing them as a pendant? TIA.


----------



## Men's Tumbler

EBMIC said:


> Very nice!


 

Thank you! I picked it up within one hour of arriving in NYC! Can you tell I was anxious to get to Tiffany's? lol


----------



## EBMIC

Men's Tumbler said:


> Thank you! I picked it up within one hour of arriving in NYC! Can you tell I was anxious to get to Tiffany's? lol





Lol!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

My new Tiff earrings


----------



## miasra

twosmallwonders said:


> My new Tiff earrings
> View attachment 2652682


Can you please model your beautiful earrings?


----------



## EBMIC

twosmallwonders said:


> My new Tiff earrings
> View attachment 2652682


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My new bracelet and lock.


----------



## twosmallwonders

EBMIC said:


> Beautiful!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## gemlady72

Bunny_in_Love said:


> View attachment 2654898
> 
> My new bracelet and lock.




So pretty! Is the lock heavy? Have you had any problems with it falling off?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

gemlady72 said:


> So pretty! Is the lock heavy? Have you had any problems with it falling off?




Thanks! No, it causes me no problems, except for it easily gets scratched and tarnished . Much easier than smaller SS items. You can see it has some dark spots already, need to clean it.


----------



## twosmallwonders

miasra said:


> Can you please model your beautiful earrings?




This was not an easy task lol so excuse the retarded selfies lol


----------



## atlcoach

twosmallwonders said:


> This was not an easy task lol so excuse the retarded selfies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655396
> View attachment 2655397
> View attachment 2655398




They look great on you!


----------



## twosmallwonders

atlcoach said:


> They look great on you!



Thank you!! They are a near perfect match to my non tiffany citrine ring  I didn't really like any of the tiffany rings but I loved the earrings!! Now I have my set


----------



## atlcoach

twosmallwonders said:


> Thank you!! They are a near perfect match to my non tiffany citrine ring  I didn't really like any of the tiffany rings but I loved the earrings!! Now I have my set
> View attachment 2655516




Oh wow!! Yes, they are perfect together.


----------



## JennC41

Bunny_in_Love said:


> View attachment 2654898
> 
> My new bracelet and lock.




Love it! Do you have trouble with the lock getting in your way when writing or typing? I love them, but have been nervous about getting one for that reason.


----------



## gemlady72

twosmallwonders said:


> Thank you!! They are a near perfect match to my non tiffany citrine ring  I didn't really like any of the tiffany rings but I loved the earrings!! Now I have my set
> View attachment 2655516




Beautiful color. What a nice set!


----------



## river_dlight

Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!


----------



## gemlady72

river_dlight said:


> Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!




Gorgeous! Sometime one fabulous piece is all you need!!


----------



## river_dlight

gemlady72 said:


> Gorgeous! Sometime one fabulous piece is all you need!!



 Thank you gemlady.


----------



## Junkenpo

river_dlight said:


> Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!



I love this stack!  What are the gold beads you have there?


----------



## river_dlight

Junkenpo said:


> I love this stack!  What are the gold beads you have there?



The gold beads is actually a rosary bracelet. Got it from Dubai.


----------



## dalete

gemlady72 said:


> Gorgeous! Sometime one fabulous piece is all you need!!


How lovely RTT bracelet!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## dalete

river_dlight said:


> Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!


How lovely RTT bracelet!!!
Congrats!


----------



## twosmallwonders

river_dlight said:


> Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!




I have two it's the most fabulous piece tiff sells a must have for sure a perfect first piece


----------



## twosmallwonders

gemlady72 said:


> Beautiful color. What a nice set!




Thanks!!!! I'm loving them and the color really looks so great with everything would highly recommend them


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

JennC41 said:


> Love it! Do you have trouble with the lock getting in your way when writing or typing? I love them, but have been nervous about getting one for that reason.




Thank you! Well normally I rotate the bracelet so that the lock is on top and doesn't touch the hard surface. It's not as bad as that  doesn't bother me


----------



## mrs moulds

river_dlight said:


> Just got one so far. It's a gold RTT bracelet. Love it!



Oh my!

Loving your Tiffany's bracelet. ...


----------



## river_dlight

mrs moulds said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Loving your Tiffany's bracelet. ...



Thanks mrs moulds, twosmallwonders and dalete! Your comments made me feel really good about investing in this tiffany's piece.


----------



## arya24

My graduation gift &#128522;


----------



## lilmountaingirl

arya24 said:


> My graduation gift &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660437



Love it!  I've never seen this one before.


----------



## atlcoach

arya24 said:


> My graduation gift &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660437




Very pretty! May I ask what chain you have the charm on? I really like it!


----------



## Nanciii

Garden Cat Eye


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## arya24

atlcoach said:


> Very pretty! May I ask what chain you have the charm on? I really like it!




Thanks &#128522; it's not a tiffany chain, the chain is from Pierre Lang


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my Return to tiffany bracelet in the 925.

I've this bracelet for two year.


----------



## Snow Diva

Here's my collection so far


----------



## diane278

Snow Diva said:


> Here's my collection so far
> View attachment 2669329


I'm curious what you use the pencil case for. I use mine for a toothbrush, paste and dental floss, as I never go anywhere without them.


----------



## Snow Diva

diane278 said:


> I'm curious what you use the pencil case for. I use mine for a toothbrush, paste and dental floss, as I never go anywhere without them.




I use it for pens as I'm terrified of the possibility of them marking or leaking all over my purse. Thankfully that hasn't happened  I'm tempted to get another one now that you've opened my eyes to other possible uses!


----------



## diane278

Snow Diva said:


> I use it for pens as I'm terrified of the possibility of them marking or leaking all over my purse. Thankfully that hasn't happened  I'm tempted to get another one now that you've opened my eyes to other possible uses!


I find it to be quite versatile. I used to carry medicines, nail file, etc in one. It even works for makeup if you need to put in a eyeliner pencil or something similar. Until your photo, I thought I was the only person who found them handy.


----------



## Snow Diva

diane278 said:


> I find it to be quite versatile. I used to carry medicines, nail file, etc in one. It even works for makeup if you need to put in a eyeliner pencil or something similar. Until your photo, I thought I was the only person who found them handy.




Oh that's fantastic! Well I've been looking for an excuse to get it in black and now I have one  And ditto, until your comment I thought I was the only person who found them handy! I guess brilliant minds think alike?


----------



## diane278

Snow Diva said:


> Oh that's fantastic! Well I've been looking for an excuse to get it in black and now I have one  And ditto, until your comment I thought I was the only person who found them handy! I guess brilliant minds think alike?


Yes! My only regret is that I got the long case, small makeup bag and coin purse all in blue. I sometimes reach into my bag and pull out the wrong case. But they are wearing like iron.


----------



## Snow Diva

diane278 said:


> Yes! My only regret is that I got the long case, small makeup bag and coin purse all in blue. I sometimes reach into my bag and pull out the wrong case. But they are wearing like iron.




Oh what a beautiful trio you have! I'm glad to hear that they are wearing well, I've had my case for six months now and it still looks brand new


----------



## U618327

I know all of you are familiar with the 1837 929 T&Co Collection.  This is what I wore today....


----------



## mysapphiresky

Guys, could I request a favour? For those who have the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet, would it be possible to take a picture with it on your wrist, arm down vertically, and with the toggle in the front? I've been contemplating between the toggle and the lobster clasp bracelet for a while now, and while I really want the toggle bracelet, I feel like from pictures I've already seen, the thin part of the chain that is attached to the bar that slips through to keep the bracelet closed is really long (example). In addition, all the pictures of that bracelet on people's wrists that I've seen have the owner's arm horizontal (example), so I can't see how long the chain looks in real life. I'm not sure if I'm making sense, but if anyone could perhaps upload a picture of their bracelet so I can see how the full toggle looks, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Mininana

mysapphiresky said:


> Guys, could I request a favour? For those who have the RTT heart tag toggle bracelet, would it be possible to take a picture with it on your wrist, arm down vertically, and with the toggle in the front? I've been contemplating between the toggle and the lobster clasp bracelet for a while now, and while I really want the toggle bracelet, I feel like from pictures I've already seen, the thin part of the chain that is attached to the bar that slips through to keep the bracelet closed is really long (example). In addition, all the pictures of that bracelet on people's wrists that I've seen have the owner's arm horizontal (example), so I can't see how long the chain looks in real life. I'm not sure if I'm making sense, but if anyone could perhaps upload a picture of their bracelet so I can see how the full toggle looks, that would be wonderful!




I have the round medallion one with lobster clasp and it's too long for me so I just close it two chains less


----------



## U618327

mysapphiresky,
I have the toggle bracelet with the heart that you are talking about but it is the one where the heart was blank before they just recently changed to the one that reads Please Return to Tiffany.  If you would like me to post please let me know....


----------



## twosmallwonders

diane278 said:


> Yes! My only regret is that I got the long case, small makeup bag and coin purse all in blue. I sometimes reach into my bag and pull out the wrong case. But they are wearing like iron.




I have the big one and love love it.


----------



## Nanciii

Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## chocolate1000

Here is my beauty the tiffany metro 5 row diamond bracelet


----------



## chocolate1000

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2660812
> 
> 
> Garden Cat Eye
> 
> 
> Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


Gorgeous!


----------



## princess.shelby

Since I was in the area I decided to pop into Tiffany and Co, I fell in love with this key and decided to get it on a whim! It's 1.5 inches long, on a 20inch small bead chain. The blue is just showing through from the box.


----------



## vannarene

princess.shelby said:


> Since I was in the area I decided to pop into Tiffany and Co, I fell in love with this key and decided to get it on a whim! It's 1.5 inches long, on a 20inch small bead chain. The blue is just showing through from the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677109



So pretty!  That would be so pretty if it actually had the blue enamel petals


----------



## U618327

I am wearing the Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag pendant, Return to Tiffany mini heart tag earrings, Return to Tiffany mini heart tag bracelet, and Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag ring.


----------



## coachazgirl22

U618327 said:


> I am wearing the Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag pendant, Return to Tiffany mini heart tag earrings, Return to Tiffany mini heart tag bracelet, and Return to Tiffany mini double heart tag ring.




So Pretty!


----------



## Caz71

Im going this week to lengthen my mini bean and bow to 18 inch!!


----------



## brae

Caz71 said:


> Im going this week to lengthen my mini bean and bow to 18 inch!!


Why not lengthen one slightly longer than the other so that you can layer them without them hitting eachother?


----------



## Caz71

brae said:


> Why not lengthen one slightly longer than the other so that you can layer them without them hitting eachother?



Yes thought abt that too. Def need 18inch for the shortest length say the bean. Wud cost a fortune to go extra 4 inches to 20cm. Is one inch longer that doable to layer. E.g. 18 inch and 19 inch layered? Ideas , opinions would be great
 All my other necklaces are 18inch.eg dbty.


----------



## tslsusi

I wanted to show off my Tiffany Ring but now worried it might be fake, would appreciate your input. it weighs 7 grams but seems light, the box looked like my others from Tiffany but the pouch that came with it inside had a made in china tag...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221474607382?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## miasra

If I were you, I would take it to a Tiffany & Co store and I would have them take a look at it. Then you will have a peace of mind.


----------



## momo

Elsa Peretti sterling silver heart bangle, this was a pre loved old version and has a teeny tiny diamond at the top of the heart.  Just love the simplicity of it, especially for summer.


----------



## Saffy12

Dialv: OK severely jealous....you have my dream collection!  I only have the lapis for now.  Hope to get the turquoise someday...congrats on a lovely group!


----------



## arya24

My latest addition &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## U618327

coachazgirl22,
Thank you...


----------



## dialv

jenabd said:


> Dialv: OK severely jealous....you have my dream collection!  I only have the lapis for now.  Hope to get the turquoise someday...congrats on a lovely group!


They are pretty. Glad to hear you want to get the turquoise, it is so gorgeous.


----------



## lolaburger

This is all I have for now, I got it as an anniversary present from my fella  I wear it every day and I'm hoping to acquire a collection of pretty blue boxes. 


here


----------



## littleblackbag

chocolate1000 said:


> Here is my beauty the tiffany metro 5 row diamond bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2675361



I just die!!!  This is stunning and pure perfection.


----------



## KatherineOxx

Does anyone have the thinner lock ring? I'm interested in getting it but not sure how it would look on? I prefer cute and dainty jewellery over chunkier pieces. Thanks!


----------



## chinook12

I just bought the Tiffany 1837 cuff in sterling silver from someone off eBay (I haven't authenticated it but it looks genuine), sadly it is too loose and a little heavy for me.. Will be passing it to my hubby lol.

Can anyone with the same cuff weigh theirs and let me know the weight? Thanks..


----------



## chinook12

Sorry for the multiple posts, using a mobile device and only just realised that I can upload more than 1 pic.

1st pic shows it hanging off my wrist.
2nd pic shows the cuff with my RTT heart tag toggle bracelet.


----------



## Nutcracker

Dear Ladies,
meet my new baby: Tiffany Jazz three-row diamond ring! 
I couldn't be happier now!


----------



## chinook12

Nutcracker said:


> Dear Ladies,
> meet my new baby: Tiffany Jazz three-row diamond ring!
> I couldn't be happier now!



That's a beautiful ring! Love the manicure too.


----------



## aw0516

Wow so beautiful


----------



## MatAllston

Nutcracker said:


> Dear Ladies,
> meet my new baby: Tiffany Jazz three-row diamond ring!
> I couldn't be happier now!



WOW, love everything in the Jazz collection. Looks beautiful on you. Nice photo too, congrats!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Nutcracker said:


> Dear Ladies,
> meet my new baby: Tiffany Jazz three-row diamond ring!
> I couldn't be happier now!


Just saw this on insta- congrats!


----------



## Nutcracker

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## diane278

chinook12 said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, using a mobile device and only just realised that I can upload more than 1 pic.
> 
> 1st pic shows it hanging off my wrist.
> 2nd pic shows the cuff with my RTT heart tag toggle bracelet.


If you take it into a Tiffany store (or maybe another jewelry store) they can probably make it a bit tighter. When I bought an Elsa Peretti bone cuff, the SA made it a bit tighter for me.


----------



## MyDogTink

Atlas key in YG. I purchased the chain from a local jeweler and can wear it 20 or 22 inches.


----------



## TrinketTattle

MyDogTink said:


> Atlas key in YG. I purchased the chain from a local jeweler and can wear it 20 or 22 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688472



Pretty!!


----------



## BPC

MyDogTink said:


> Atlas key in YG. I purchased the chain from a local jeweler and can wear it 20 or 22 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688472



Beautiful congrats.
Love the key and atlas collection so this is perfect.


----------



## katierose

Recently finished my charm bracelet. Think I will leave it as it is now. Pic to follow.


----------



## katierose




----------



## frostyourself

Has anyone else had issues with their dbty bracelet falling off??!!!


----------



## MatAllston

frostyourself said:


> Has anyone else had issues with their dbty bracelet falling off??!!!




Have been wearing both my platinum bracelets 247 without any problem. What happened to yours and what metal is it?


----------



## frostyourself

MatAllston said:


> Have been wearing both my platinum bracelets 247 without any problem. What happened to yours and what metal is it?


Mine is the sterling version. I have worn it consistently and the clasp has opened up and fallen several times when it catches on something.


----------



## MatAllston

frostyourself said:


> Mine is the sterling version. I have worn it consistently and the clasp has opened up and fallen several times when it catches on something.



You should bring it into Tiffany and have them fix it.


----------



## nicky7

frostyourself said:


> Has anyone else had issues with their dbty bracelet falling off??!!!


Definitely!

I lost my ss dbty bracelet 3 times. 
1st time, it was found under a driver's seat in my car after a few days!
2nd time, it was found in my baby stroller after a year or so!! I discovered it when I thoroughly cleaned the stroller to sell on eBay.
3rd time, gone forever after trying some clothes at a store!!!
So, beware!!!!


----------



## gemlady72

katierose said:


> Recently finished my charm bracelet. Think I will leave it as it is now. Pic to follow.




Very nice! Is this the clasping link bracelet? Do you wear the charms
All at the same time or just a couple at a time?


----------



## gemlady72

I treated my daughter to her first real Tiffany & Co. experience yesterday. We were on vacation in Las Vegas and went browsing at the Crystals Shops. It will be her 15th birthday next week and I feel like that's a good age to start a T&Co. collection as she'll be more appreciative of it and take good care of it. I was going to get her the classic RTT heart tag bracelet but this is what she fell in love with:




It's a sterling silver open work wide band ring from the Enchant line. I could see her wearing this
more mature style well
into college and hopefully beyond.


----------



## katierose

gemlady72 said:


> Very nice! Is this the clasping link bracelet? Do you wear the charms
> All at the same time or just a couple at a time?



Thank you!
Yes it's the one with the clasp links. This is the way I wear the bracelet, full of charms. The charms are smaller than some, so no problem wearing them all.


----------



## katierose

gemlady72 said:


> I treated my daughter to her first real Tiffany & Co. experience yesterday. We were on vacation in Las Vegas and went browsing at the Crystals Shops. It will be her 15th birthday next week and I feel like that's a good age to start a T&Co. collection as she'll be more appreciative of it and take good care of it. I was going to get her the classic RTT heart tag bracelet but this is what she fell in love with:
> 
> View attachment 2690225
> 
> 
> It's a sterling silver open work wide band ring from the Enchant line. I could see her wearing this
> more mature style well
> into college and hopefully beyond.



So pretty!
I like the version in Rubedo also.


----------



## SkinnerBox

I would like to share with you the photo of my Ziegfeld onyx and pearl ring. I absolutely adore it


----------



## gemlady72

SkinnerBox said:


> I would like to share with you the photo of my Ziegfeld onyx and pearl ring. I absolutely adore it




It's stunning!!


----------



## dialv

SkinnerBox said:


> I would like to share with you the photo of my Ziegfeld onyx and pearl ring. I absolutely adore it


That is so pretty and classy. Love the detail.


----------



## KatherineOxx

I just ordered 3 new beauties from Tiffany & Co. Online


----------



## aw0516

My tiffany silver and lapis bracelets.
Love the blue&#9825;


----------



## aw0516

My lapis and silver bracelets.


----------



## MatAllston

aw0516 said:


> My lapis and silver bracelets.


The lapis is beautiful. Do you pair that up with your DBTY?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

SkinnerBox said:


> I would like to share with you the photo of my Ziegfeld onyx and pearl ring. I absolutely adore it


 it is so beautiful


----------



## miasra

From Hubby...&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;


----------



## KatherineOxx

My Collection 



K Initial Charm on a 30" Inch Beaded Chain 



Return to Tiffany, Heart Signet Ring



Narrow &#8734; Ring!



Return to Tiffany, Double Heart Tag Necklace with Tiffany Blue Enamel on a 16" Inch Chain 



Return to Tiffany, Heart Key Pendant on an 18" Inch Chain 





Return to Tiffany, Medium Heart Tag with Tiffany Blue Enamel. On a 18" Inch Small Bead Chain



Return to Tiffany, Medium Bead Bracelet with Pink Enamel



Return to Tiffany, Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet



Return to Tiffany, Mini Heart Tag Earrings


----------



## diane278

Small silver bottle pendant and leather heart coin purse.  Oops....sorry photo is so large.


----------



## emchhardy

diane278 - Could you please post a modeling pic with this bottle necklace?


----------



## diane278

emchhardy said:


> diane278 - Could you please post a modeling pic with this bottle necklace?


This is the best I could do. I'm old (64) and don't do "selfies" so I'm not very good at this. Also, I didn't change out of my wrinkled linen tunic. But it gives you an idea of the scale.


----------



## BPC

miasra said:


> From Hubby...&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;



Love these, beautiful.

What a wonderful gift from your hubby.


----------



## emchhardy

Thank you diane278 - it's lovely.


----------



## Cartierangel

diane278 said:


> This is the best I could do. I'm old (64) and don't do "selfies" so I'm not very good at this. Also, I didn't change out of my wrinkled linen tunic. But it gives you an idea of the scale.


Love this


----------



## aw0516

&#9786;no i dont wear them together. I get scared that i might lose one if i do wear them together. &#9734;


----------



## bagchicky

Here's my collection. Probably nothing different different to what most tiffany lovers have. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JennC41

bagchicky said:


> Here's my collection. Probably nothing different different to what most tiffany lovers have. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2702403




Ooh, nice! Such a fun collection! You have several pieces I have been covering. : )


----------



## bagchicky

JennC41 said:


> Ooh, nice! Such a fun collection! You have several pieces I have been covering. : )


Aww thanks so much 
I think once you get into tiffany you always have a wish list for new pieces. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## nikimenz

Tiffany's Legacy with the matching band


----------



## BPC

bagchicky said:


> Here's my collection. Probably nothing different different to what most tiffany lovers have. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2702403



Lovely collection, bagchicky.


----------



## BPC

nikimenz said:


> Tiffany's Legacy with the matching band



Wow.. your rings are gorgeous.


----------



## BPC

And here's my newest edition... 
RG Atlas Bar. 
Tiff told me it won't be available until the middle of August, but glad they got them in early.
Am taking it in tonight to have it extended to 18". Have enough of their 16" chains.. wish they gave you a choice..

I also sneaked in my Atlas Circle and lock..


----------



## nikimenz

BPC said:


> And here's my newest edition...
> RG Atlas Bar.
> Tiff told me it won't be available until the middle of August, but glad they got them in early.
> Am taking it in tonight to have it extended to 18". Have enough of their 16" chains.. wish they gave you a choice..
> 
> I also sneaked in my Atlas Circle and lock..




Oh my gosh!
I LOVE THESE!


----------



## nikimenz

BPC said:


> Wow.. your rings are gorgeous.



Awe, thanks!


----------



## BPC

nikimenz said:


> Oh my gosh!
> I LOVE THESE!



Thanks, nikimenz.
Your rings though..  I'm still wiping the drool off my chin


----------



## nikimenz

BPC said:


> Thanks, nikimenz.
> Your rings though..  I'm still wiping the drool off my chin




Haha, are you married ? 
We could just go hang out at tiffanys and we can get you someone else's man 
haha


----------



## BPC

nikimenz said:


> Haha, are you married ?
> We could just go hang out at tiffanys and we can get you someone else's man
> haha



lol.  yes, very married. But my hubs works on Wall st. one block away from Tiffs. 
He's been pretty good about gifts since they opened, so not ready to exchange him just yet..


----------



## nikimenz

BPC said:


> lol.  yes, very married. But my hubs works on Wall st. one block away from Tiffs.
> He's been pretty good about gifts since they opened, so not ready to exchange him just yet..



Awe, you're so lucky 
My husband is not like that at all. 
Haha, he always goes "You have a 50 k ring, you don't need anything else"

He's not very romantic.


----------



## Jewel84

Here is the Paloma Picasso olive leaf narrow band ring in yellow gold. Love it!


----------



## akimoto

Jewel84 said:


> Here is the Paloma Picasso olive leaf narrow band ring in yellow gold. Love it!




Love it! So pretty! Looks perfect on you


----------



## shelly73

Fun thread!  Can anyone tell me what the cost is to change a 16 inch sterling fine chain to 18?


----------



## USALV

Jewel84 said:


> Here is the Paloma Picasso olive leaf narrow band ring in yellow gold. Love it!


So pretty


----------



## USALV

shelly73 said:


> Fun thread!  Can anyone tell me what the cost is to change a 16 inch sterling fine chain to 18?



I think it's chain in sterling silver , $50. 

Just call Tiffany at US 800 843 3269.
Good Luck


----------



## EBMIC

Thank you for letting me share.  I know this isn't jewelry, but it is my Tiffany bag called Kendall Satchel.  Thank you!


----------



## diane278

shelly73 said:


> Fun thread!  Can anyone tell me what the cost is to change a 16 inch sterling fine chain to 18?


I paid $50 to have a 16" changed to a "18" on a key pendant I purchased for a granddaughter in June.


----------



## diane278

EBMIC said:


> Thank you for letting me share.  I know this isn't jewelry, but it is my Tiffany bag called Kendall Satchel.  Thank you!


Wow. That's really nice. It looks so much better on you than on the TCO website!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

diane278 said:


> Wow. That's really nice. It looks so much better on you than on the TCO website!!!!!





Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Scoop pendant (now "retired") and small make-up case.


----------



## gabz

Do you ladies think the rtt heart tag studs are too young for a 33 yr old? Would the twist knots be more appropriate? Thx


----------



## Snow Diva

gabz said:


> Do you ladies think the rtt heart tag studs are too young for a 33 yr old? Would the twist knots be more appropriate? Thx




I sure hope not because I'm planning on still wearing mine when I'm in my thirties. I would think it's depends on the outfit, I think the heart studs would be cute with more casual outfits and the twist knots could work with business casual and dressier outfits. But of course that is just my opinion. I think you should rock them if you like them


----------



## Snow Diva

KatherineOxx said:


> My Collection
> 
> View attachment 2698836
> 
> K Initial Charm on a 30" Inch Beaded Chain
> 
> View attachment 2698838
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Heart Signet Ring
> 
> View attachment 2698844
> 
> Narrow &#8734; Ring!
> 
> View attachment 2698846
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Double Heart Tag Necklace with Tiffany Blue Enamel on a 16" Inch Chain
> 
> View attachment 2698848
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Heart Key Pendant on an 18" Inch Chain
> 
> View attachment 2698849
> 
> View attachment 2698850
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Medium Heart Tag with Tiffany Blue Enamel. On a 18" Inch Small Bead Chain
> 
> View attachment 2698853
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Medium Bead Bracelet with Pink Enamel
> 
> View attachment 2698855
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Heart Tag Toggle Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2698865
> 
> Return to Tiffany, Mini Heart Tag Earrings




I love your collection! We have similar taste in Tiffany's pieces


----------



## LovingLV81

gabz said:


> Do you ladies think the rtt heart tag studs are too young for a 33 yr old? Would the twist knots be more appropriate? Thx



I don't think so  I am 33 and have them and the little bows and the 1837 t and Co circles I think they looks super cute and feminine.. I think tiffanys is timeless and age less !! Buy and wear what YOU want .. hugs xoxo


----------



## kcarmona

My late mother found these at an antique shop for $5 and gave them to me when I was 15. They were mixed in with a big box of costume jewelry. I believe them to be real because they are real silver and extremely heavy. They actually droop down my earlobes lol. Has anyone seen this style before? The engravings include T & Co., 1837, and 925.


----------



## LVoeletters

gabz said:


> Do you ladies think the rtt heart tag studs are too young for a 33 yr old? Would the twist knots be more appropriate? Thx



I love the twist knots. Elegant and timeless. It's super chic with jeans and a tee shirt as well!! I honestly  don't prefer the heart tag earrings on women but if you love them rock them!


----------



## EBMIC

diane278 said:


> Scoop pendant (now "retired") and small make-up case.


Love those items!


----------



## diane278

kcarmona said:


> My late mother found these at an antique shop for $5 and gave them to me when I was 15. They were mixed in with a big box of costume jewelry. I believe them to be real because they are real silver and extremely heavy. They actually droop down my earlobes lol. Has anyone seen this style before? The engravings include T & Co., 1837, and 925.
> 
> View attachment 2708820
> 
> View attachment 2708821


They are probably a "retired" design from the 1837 line. TCO frequently retires pieces (and sometimes brings them back into production later on). This has been the case with some of my Elsa Peretti pieces. They look like a legitimate design. You can take them into a TCO store and they can verify the authenticity for you.


----------



## kcarmona

diane278 said:


> They are probably a "retired" design from the 1837 line. TCO frequently retires pieces (and sometimes brings them back into production later on). This has been the case with some of my Elsa Peretti pieces. They look like a legitimate design. You can take them into a TCO store and they can verify the authenticity for you.




Thank you! I didn't know if Tiffany did that but I will definitely bring them there. They need a serious cleaning anyways! lol


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I recently treated myself to the Circlet Mini earrings.  They are so gorgeous for everyday wear, they sparkle beautifully


----------



## MatAllston

Congrats on your Circlet. Can you post a modeling shot?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

MatAllston said:


> Congrats on your Circlet. Can you post a modeling shot?



Thank you, & certainly! I did the best I could with my phone, sorry if it's a bit blurry.


----------



## MatAllston

cvlshopaholic said:


> Thank you, & certainly! I did the best I could with my phone, sorry if it's a bit blurry.



They look absolutely beautiful on you. The Circlet collection is classy and timeless. Thank you for posting the modeling shot.


----------



## shopoholica

Hi Ladies,

I have some serious Tiffany's problems right now. Recently (back in March I think?), I purchased some jade studs from Tiffany's. I've worn them a few times (if I am being generous, maybe a total of 8 times), and for some reason, the gold is turning color. 




Sorry for the bad pic, but this is the best I could do with an iphone :shame:

But anyways, I called Tiffany's and went to my local store, and the people basically told me that my ears were the cause of the discoloration, but I have never had this happen before with anything 18kt gold, including other Tiffany earrings, so I don't think that it's my body chemistry that is causing the discoloration. My usual SA no longer works at Tiffany's, and the SAs I talked to were not very responsive...what should I do? I'm genuinely annoyed at Tiffany's now...last time, I had something PLATINUM turn on me, and until I changed the necklace to lobster clasp, the little claw area kept turning black. While this was not a huge purchase and I don't want to seem super OCD or petty, I don't think this should be happening for a TIFFANY's piece!


----------



## brae

shopoholica said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have some serious Tiffany's problems right now. Recently (back in March I think?), I purchased some jade studs from Tiffany's. I've worn them a few times (if I am being generous, maybe a total of 8 times), and for some reason, the gold is turning color.
> 
> View attachment 2711745
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but this is the best I could do with an iphone :shame:
> 
> But anyways, I called Tiffany's and went to my local store, and the people basically told me that my ears were the cause of the discoloration, but I have never had this happen before with anything 18kt gold, including other Tiffany earrings, so I don't think that it's my body chemistry that is causing the discoloration. My usual SA no longer works at Tiffany's, and the SAs I talked to were not very responsive...what should I do? I'm genuinely annoyed at Tiffany's now...last time, I had something PLATINUM turn on me, and until I changed the necklace to lobster clasp, the little claw area kept turning black. While this was not a huge purchase and I don't want to seem super OCD or petty, I don't think this should be happening for a TIFFANY's piece!


It's hard to see in the picture, but are you talking about discoloration on the post?


----------



## Junkenpo

shopoholica said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have some serious Tiffany's problems right now. Recently (back in March I think?), I purchased some jade studs from Tiffany's. I've worn them a few times (if I am being generous, maybe a total of 8 times), and for some reason, the gold is turning color.
> 
> View attachment 2711745
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but this is the best I could do with an iphone :shame:
> 
> But anyways, I called Tiffany's and went to my local store, and the people basically told me that my ears were the cause of the discoloration, but I have never had this happen before with anything 18kt gold, including other Tiffany earrings, so I don't think that it's my body chemistry that is causing the discoloration. My usual SA no longer works at Tiffany's, and the SAs I talked to were not very responsive...what should I do? I'm genuinely annoyed at Tiffany's now...last time, I had something PLATINUM turn on me, and until I changed the necklace to lobster clasp, the little claw area kept turning black. While this was not a huge purchase and I don't want to seem super OCD or petty, I don't think this should be happening for a TIFFANY's piece!



I can see the discoloration and yes, body chemistry can cause that even on 18k gold because of the non-gold metals reacting to the acidity in your skin or possibly hair spray, lotions, etc.  Why doesn't it always happen?  The body is a mysterious conglomeration of changing chemicals. lol 

I purchased preloved VCA earrings once and the gold was discolored, especially on the backs of the earrings.  I was able to clean and polish most of the tarnish away, but I make sure to rinse them after every wear now. 

That being said, given the reputation and cost of Tiffany's products, the SAs should have been more responsive and sympathetic and should have offered to clean the posts for you or at least check to see if they could comp you a polishing.


----------



## shopoholica

brae said:


> It's hard to see in the picture, but are you talking about discoloration on the post?



Yes discoloration of the post! Sorry for my terrible quality photo...I took a better one that hopefully is clearer






Junkenpo said:


> I can see the discoloration and yes, body chemistry can cause that even on 18k gold because of the non-gold metals reacting to the acidity in your skin or possibly hair spray, lotions, etc.  Why doesn't it always happen?  The body is a mysterious conglomeration of changing chemicals. lol
> 
> I purchased preloved VCA earrings once and the gold was discolored, especially on the backs of the earrings.  I was able to clean and polish most of the tarnish away, but I make sure to rinse them after every wear now.
> 
> That being said, given the reputation and cost of Tiffany's products, the SAs should have been more responsive and sympathetic and should have offered to clean the posts for you or at least check to see if they could comp you a polishing.



What did you use to polish the tarnish away? I have a silver polishing cloth, but I don't think I can use that for gold? Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Gold polishing cloth! lol 

I try to avoid needing to polish gold as polishing does remove minute amounts of gold, and because your earrings are jade which is a soft gem, make sure to not polish the stone.  

It might be best to probably contact Tiffany customer service to see if you can get them to polish it, though.


----------



## ScottyGal

I only have one item by Tiffany, however it holds a lot of sentimental value to me as my parents bought it for my 16th birthday from the Tiffany & Co. flagship store on 5th Avenue, NYC (we were on holiday there at the time).


----------



## shopoholica

Junkenpo said:


> Gold polishing cloth! lol
> 
> I try to avoid needing to polish gold as polishing does remove minute amounts of gold, and because your earrings are jade which is a soft gem, make sure to not polish the stone.
> 
> It might be best to probably contact Tiffany customer service to see if you can get them to polish it, though.



Wow I did not even know that there were gold polishing cloths! Thanks Junkenpo! I will probably go to another Tiffany's in my state since my regular store really didn't help me that much :/


----------



## uhpharm01

shopoholica said:


> Wow I did not even know that there were gold polishing cloths! Thanks Junkenpo! I will probably go to another Tiffany's in my state since my regular store really didn't help me that much :/



Hi There,

There is a assortment of cleaning products.
http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Cat...-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+


----------



## diane278

shopoholica said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have some serious Tiffany's problems right now. Recently (back in March I think?), I purchased some jade studs from Tiffany's. I've worn them a few times (if I am being generous, maybe a total of 8 times), and for some reason, the gold is turning color.
> 
> View attachment 2711745
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but this is the best I could do with an iphone :shame:
> 
> But anyways, I called Tiffany's and went to my local store, and the people basically told me that my ears were the cause of the discoloration, but I have never had this happen before with anything 18kt gold, including other Tiffany earrings, so I don't think that it's my body chemistry that is causing the discoloration. My usual SA no longer works at Tiffany's, and the SAs I talked to were not very responsive...what should I do? I'm genuinely annoyed at Tiffany's now...last time, I had something PLATINUM turn on me, and until I changed the necklace to lobster clasp, the little claw area kept turning black. While this was not a huge purchase and I don't want to seem super OCD or petty, I don't think this should be happening for a TIFFANY's piece!


You might want to go email their customer service department and explain to them what has happened and how the TCO staff responded to your problem.


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> you might want to go email their customer service department and explain to them what has happened and how the tco staff responded to your problem.


+1


----------



## shopoholica

Thank you uhpharm01 and diane! I have called customer service and the lady was really nice about the entire situation, but I still have to go to my nearest Tiffany's store for servicing haha

EDIT: I have Tiffany's jewelry cleaner for gold/platinum and stones, but the tarnish does not come off of my earrings after I clean it :/


----------



## MatAllston

shopoholica said:


> Thank you uhpharm01 and diane! I have called customer service and the lady was really nice about the entire situation, but I still have to go to my nearest Tiffany's store for servicing haha
> 
> EDIT: I have Tiffany's jewelry cleaner for gold/platinum and stones, but the tarnish does not come off of my earrings after I clean it :/





Sorry to hear that it happened to your earrings. I currently own more than 20 pieces of Tiffany fine jewelry and I have not had any problem. Tiffany should be able to clean that for you and that service is complimentary on all their diamond, platinum and gold jewelry. Regardless, it is just the post and as long as it does not happen on other parts of your earrings, it should be fine. Do not let that stop you from enjoying your beautiful earrings, the jade is so beautiful against the YG. Now, may I request for a modeling shot?


----------



## PamK

Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!


----------



## ScottyGal

PamK said:


> Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714438



Stunning!


----------



## PamK

_Lee said:


> Stunning!




Thank you so much! I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## shopoholica

MatAllston said:


> Sorry to hear that it happened to your earrings. I currently own more than 20 pieces of Tiffany fine jewelry and I have not had any problem. Tiffany should be able to clean that for you and that service is complimentary on all their diamond, platinum and gold jewelry. Regardless, it is just the post and as long as it does not happen on other parts of your earrings, it should be fine. Do not let that stop you from enjoying your beautiful earrings, the jade is so beautiful against the YG. Now, may I request for a modeling shot?



Thanks for the great advise! I will try to get a modeling shot in once I get home tonight. The jade earrings are rather small though (smaller than I thought they would be).


----------



## uhpharm01

PamK said:


> Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714438



Lovely Color


----------



## shopoholica

MatAllston said:


> Sorry to hear that it happened to your earrings. I currently own more than 20 pieces of Tiffany fine jewelry and I have not had any problem. Tiffany should be able to clean that for you and that service is complimentary on all their diamond, platinum and gold jewelry. Regardless, it is just the post and as long as it does not happen on other parts of your earrings, it should be fine. Do not let that stop you from enjoying your beautiful earrings, the jade is so beautiful against the YG. Now, may I request for a modeling shot?



Here you go!


----------



## MatAllston

shopoholica said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 2714634



Thank you so much. I don't think they are too small. They are perfect on you. I must try them on the next time I am at the boutique and I want to try on the pendant too.


----------



## shopoholica

MatAllston said:


> Thank you so much. I don't think they are too small. They are perfect on you. I must try them on the next time I am at the boutique and I want to try on the pendant too.




They are definitely very cute. I think the quality of jade is also nice (great luster..although I'm no jade expert). The necklace and bracelets are also very pretty and dainty!


----------



## PamK

uhpharm01 said:


> Lovely Color




Thank you so much!


----------



## k*d

PamK said:


> Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714438



For a moment I read that as your husband #35.  Then I realized that it was your 35th anniversary.  Obviously, I can't read.  

Happy anniversary and here's to many more!


----------



## PamK

k*d said:


> For a moment I read that as your husband #35.  Then I realized that it was your 35th anniversary.  Obviously, I can't read.
> 
> Happy anniversary and here's to many more!




Too funny!! I'd have Liz Taylor beat! Thanks very much!


----------



## Greentea

PamK said:


> Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714438



To die for!


----------



## PamK

Greentea said:


> To die for!




Thanks so much Greentea!


----------



## Jewel84

shopoholica said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 2714634


 
Thank you so much for the picture, I've been trying to figure out how they would look on since I don't live close to a Tiffany store, and they look really nice on you not too small. Sorry for your trouble with the gold changing color though...


----------



## Jewel84

akimoto said:


> Love it! So pretty! Looks perfect on you


 
Thanks so much akimoto!


----------



## shopoholica

Jewel84 said:


> Thank you so much for the picture, I've been trying to figure out how they would look on since I don't live close to a Tiffany store, and they look really nice on you not too small. Sorry for your trouble with the gold changing color though...



No problem! They are cabochon studs, to they pop out a little  I would say I have small (elf-like ears), so for people with larger earlobes the earrings may appear smaller. But they a beauty!


----------



## IceAngel

My small but soon to be growing Tiffany collection so far. I never owned anything Tiffany until a couple weeks ago when I got these for my 21st Birthday. The medium link bracelet and heart lock charm were a gift from my parents and the RTT tag necklace was a gift from a dear family friend. 







And the Somerset toggle bracelet that I bought for myself...


----------



## EBMIC

IceAngel said:


> My small but soon to be growing Tiffany collection so far. I never owned anything Tiffany until a couple weeks ago when I got these for my 21st Birthday. The medium link bracelet and heart lock charm were a gift from my parents and the RTT tag necklace was a gift from a dear family friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Somerset toggle bracelet that I bought for myself...


Beautiful!!


----------



## JennC41

IceAngel said:


> My small but soon to be growing Tiffany collection so far. I never owned anything Tiffany until a couple weeks ago when I got these for my 21st Birthday. The medium link bracelet and heart lock charm were a gift from my parents and the RTT tag necklace was a gift from a dear family friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Somerset toggle bracelet that I bought for myself...




Very nice! : )


----------



## Men's Tumbler

My new 18k oval link bracelet


----------



## Asemok

Hi dears! Thinking of buying my first tiffany bracelet. 


Does anyone have it? 
I want to see how it looks on arm ... And does it serve you long? I mean do you have any issues with chains?
Thank you in advance &#128522;


----------



## PamK

Asemok said:


> Hi dears! Thinking of buying my first tiffany bracelet.
> View attachment 2719191
> 
> Does anyone have it?
> I want to see how it looks on arm ... And does it serve you long? I mean do you have any issues with chains?
> Thank you in advance &#128522;




I have this bracelet, except for the heart is in rose gold. I've had it for years, and I love it!


----------



## carteraf

gabz said:


> Do you ladies think the rtt heart tag studs are too young for a 33 yr old? Would the twist knots be more appropriate? Thx




No way!  I'm 31 and I love mine


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thinking of an anniversary gift for myself (DH is scared to buy something I won't like).
Yesterday we went to Tiffany's and I fell in love with the Victoria Cluster Pendant. Wanted to ask you, if any of you have one, are you happy with yours?

The link is here http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/Item.aspx?sku=23870509&tfr=1


----------



## MatAllston

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Thinking of an anniversary gift for myself (DH is scared to buy something I won't like).
> Yesterday we went to Tiffany's and I fell in love with the Victoria Cluster Pendant. Wanted to ask you, if any of you have one, are you happy with yours?
> 
> The link is here http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/Item.aspx?sku=23870509&tfr=1



I don't have it but it is absolutely stunning. You should gut it.


----------



## diane278

Buddha wearing E.P. pendants.


----------



## USALV

Sorry wrong subject


----------



## princessLIL

Diane278 ;Love how you display your EP necklaces,,question for you.. do you leave them hanging on all the time or just put them for the pic/? the reason I m asking is if you get tarnishing problem?


----------



## diane278

princessLIL said:


> Diane278 ;Love how you display your EP necklaces,,question for you.. do you leave them hanging on all the time or just put them for the pic/? the reason I m asking is if you get tarnishing problem?


I displayed them for photos for my Pinterest page. I store them in their pouches to beep the tarnishing under control. Glad you like the pix.


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

Asemok said:


> Hi dears! Thinking of buying my first tiffany bracelet.
> View attachment 2719191
> 
> Does anyone have it?
> I want to see how it looks on arm ... And does it serve you long? I mean do you have any issues with chains?
> Thank you in advance &#128522;






I hope this helps. I loved it the first time I put it on my arm and I feel the same each time I put it on. I haven't had any issues; just know that silver is a soft metal so it will get minor scratches. You can always have Tiffany polish them out.


----------



## diane278

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> View attachment 2723381
> 
> I hope this helps. I loved it the first time I put it on my arm and I feel the same each time I put it on. I haven't had any issues; just know that silver is a soft metal so it will get minor scratches. You can always have Tiffany polish them out.


There's something special about one's first Tiffany piece....like your first boyfriend....or first horse. (Mine were: Sterling bone cuff; Chris; and Tar Baby.....loved them all.)


----------



## EBMIC

diane278 said:


> Buddha wearing E.P. pendants.


Love the pix!!


----------



## diane278

EBMIC said:


> Love the pix!!


Thanks. Here are a couple of the EP Aegean link bracelet.


----------



## lovechildmonste

diane278 said:


> There's something special about one's first Tiffany piece....like your first boyfriend....or first horse. (Mine were: Sterling bone cuff; Chris; and Tar Baby.....loved them all.)



I agree.  Mine was a tiffany heart key in silver.  I plan to keep it forever and give it to my daughter in the future!  My first experience with them was so positive.  The SA made a lasting impression on me and she's still there with Tiffany's!


----------



## aw0516

Summer + silver dbty&#9825;&#9734;


----------



## IceAngel

Today I added the blue enamel heart tag to my medium link toggle bracelet and I'm in love!


----------



## uhpharm01

IceAngel said:


> Today I added the blue enamel heart tag to my medium link toggle bracelet and I'm in love!



Nice


----------



## vannarene

diane278 said:


> Thanks. Here are a couple of the EP Aegean link bracelet.



I hate to say this but every time I see this I think of the soda can tabs! :shame:


----------



## vannarene

IceAngel said:


> Today I added the blue enamel heart tag to my medium link toggle bracelet and I'm in love!



Yes! One of my favorites. I had a hard time deciding whether I wanted to use it as a pendant or charm. As a pendant I knew it would keep shiny longer but after a few months I went ahead and put it on my bracelet. Love it! Grats


----------



## sweetie2892

IceAngel said:


> Today I added the blue enamel heart tag to my medium link toggle bracelet and I'm in love!



congrats!! i have been leaning toward this exact piece just trying to figure out if i want the the older version with the old style font toggle


----------



## IceAngel

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice


 
Thanks, I love this pic so much I made it my phone wallpaper, lol!



vannarene said:


> Yes! One of my favorites. I had a hard time deciding whether I wanted to use it as a pendant or charm. As a pendant I knew it would keep shiny longer but after a few months I went ahead and put it on my bracelet. Love it! Grats


 
Exactly! When I got the bracelet, I got it separate without the charm cause I liked the smaller sized links and I'm glad I did it that way becasue I can take off the heart and use it on a chain. I have my eye on the small enamel key pendant cause I think the heart and key in blue could look cute together on a chain. 



sweetie2892 said:


> congrats!! i have been leaning toward this exact piece just trying to figure out if i want the the older version with the old style font toggle


 
I've only seen pics of the older version. The Tiffany name is bigger and it doesn't say New York I think. I like this new one better. The bar looks smaller than the old one too. It scratches easy though. I've only worn it for two weeks and it has a lot of scratches, probably cause I type a lot and its always banging against the desk. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

PamK said:


> Just opened my Anniversary gift from my wonderful husband - #35! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714438



Beautiful !!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my new addition. Now I'm saving for the charm braceket.


----------



## saltonC

Does anyone have the T wire bracelet and can post modeling pics?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looks like a good stacking piece.


----------



## Caz71

saltonC said:


> Does anyone have the T wire bracelet and can post modeling pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728892
> 
> 
> Looks like a good stacking piece.



Not yet! On my wish list.  Im sure a few will pop up soon!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you know the price of this piece thank you 



saltonC said:


> Does anyone have the T wire bracelet and can post modeling pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728892
> 
> 
> Looks like a good stacking piece.


----------



## DariaD

My latest addition to Tiffany collection, DBF present to my Birthday  Elsa Peretti diamond studs.
I wanted "everyday diamonds" for a long time and I am totally in love with those tiny babies


----------



## diane278

saltonC said:


> Does anyone have the T wire bracelet and can post modeling pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728892
> 
> 
> Looks like a good stacking piece.


Found this shot online.


----------



## coachluv947

Does anyone have the tiffany oval signet ring? I am looking for modeling pics


----------



## saltonC

diane278 said:


> Found this shot online.




Thanks, looks lovely!


----------



## emchhardy

DariaD - Lovely earrings, congrats.


----------



## Dolce

I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.


----------



## Caz71

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.



Wow. Looks beautiful
 Is it comfy lightweight?  Congrats.


----------



## Dolce

It's extremely comfortable and lightweight. I'm happy with it so far!


----------



## etk123

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.




Beautiful, love it!!


----------



## emchhardy

Dolce - Gorgeous bracelet, congrats.


----------



## Candice0985

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.



gorgeous!  congrats


----------



## ScottyGal

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## razl62

My latest addition to Tiffany collection, DBF present to my Birthday &#8212; Elsa Peretti diamond studs.
I wanted "everyday diamonds" for a long time and I am totally in love with those tiny babies 

DariaD - Congrats on the earrings - you are right, they are the perfect everyday pair. What size are yours?
I wear these in my first piercing all alone, and in the second piercing as an accent with other earrings, but my
favorite way to wear them is with the triple drop (short version) diamond by the yard earrings, it's a nice combo.


----------



## PennyD2911

Dolce-  That's beautiful, congrats!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LVoeletters

New bauble... .41 yellow gold DBTY


----------



## LVoeletters

Well someone needs a manicure..... &#128584;&#128563;


----------



## Dolce

Thanks


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hi all
I'm new to TPF. Have been enjoying everyone's Tiffany collections in this thread. Hoping to add to mine this coming weekend. For anyone in the UK the below link will be interesting as it includes discount at Tiffany's!


http://www.headforpoints.com/2014/08/27/amex-offer-at-london-westfield/


----------



## EBMIC

DiamondsForever said:


> Hi all
> I'm new to TPF. Have been enjoying everyone's Tiffany collections in this thread. Hoping to add to mine this coming weekend. For anyone in the UK the below link will be interesting as it includes discount at Tiffany's!
> 
> 
> http://www.headforpoints.com/2014/08/27/amex-offer-at-london-westfield/


Looking forward to your reveal!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

EBMIC said:


> Looking forward to your reveal!!!




Does anyone know how much replacement earring backs are?


----------



## amjac2wm

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731547
> View attachment 2731548
> View attachment 2731550
> View attachment 2731551
> 
> New bauble... .41 yellow gold DBTY




I love it!!! Let's see some modeling pics!!!


----------



## Men's Tumbler

My new T square ring


----------



## atlcoach

Men's Tumbler said:


> My new T square ring
> 
> View attachment 2736974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736976




Love it!!


----------



## coachazgirl22

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone know how much replacement earring backs are?




For sterling I think they are $5. Not sure about the other metals.


----------



## DiamondsForever

My hubby very kindly treated me to a 12mm silver bean necklace to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday. Its so simple and yet so pretty! I love it. Nothing anyone hasn't seen before but thanks for letting me share  we had a wonderful buying experience at the UK Westfield London store, followed by a lovely meal out.


----------



## EBMIC

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone know how much replacement earring backs are?



I'm sorry I don't know.


----------



## EBMIC

DiamondsForever said:


> My hubby very kindly treated me to a 12mm silver bean necklace to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday. Its so simple and yet so pretty! I love it. Nothing anyone hasn't seen before but thanks for letting me share  we had a wonderful buying experience at the UK Westfield London store, followed by a lovely meal out.


Congratulations on your 5 year anniversary & gift!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Sterling square T ring!!! Excuse my dry, wrinkled hand.


----------



## uhpharm01

lvoeletters said:


> well someone needs a manicure..... &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56883;



lol


----------



## omniavincitamor

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.



I love it, it looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731547
> View attachment 2731548
> View attachment 2731550
> View attachment 2731551
> 
> New bauble... .41 yellow gold DBTY



It's beautiful


----------



## DiamondsForever

EBMIC said:


> Congratulations on your 5 year anniversary & gift!


Thank you! Tried on half the store, SA was very patient!


----------



## OinkMoo

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone know how much replacement earring backs are?




I just got a replacement pair recently and they're $5 each for sterling silver.


----------



## Men's Tumbler

omniavincitamor said:


> I love it, it looks so beautiful on you!




Gorgeous congrats!! I love how they're so light and flexible!


----------



## cung

DiamondsForever said:


> My hubby very kindly treated me to a 12mm silver bean necklace to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday. Its so simple and yet so pretty! I love it. Nothing anyone hasn't seen before but thanks for letting me share  we had a wonderful buying experience at the UK Westfield London store, followed by a lovely meal out.



Congrats on your 5th anni. The bean is tiffany classic and I truly adore it. Congrats  again


----------



## DiamondsForever

cung said:


> Congrats on your 5th anni. The bean is tiffany classic and I truly adore it. Congrats  again


Ah thanks Cung  I love it too. I just found out from Tiffs customer service they're looking at relaunching the platinum and diamond bean in next few months! Might need a sparkly one to layer...


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone seen the gold Tiffany Olympian Artemis "courage" charm anywhere? Been hunting it for a couple of years with no headway...


----------



## diane278

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone seen the gold Tiffany Olympian Artemis "courage" charm anywhere? Been hunting it for a couple of years with no headway...


There are two right now on eBay! Just checked


----------



## diane278

Elsa Peretti snake earrings


----------



## miasra

Does anyone have any problem with the Return to Tiffany heart bracelet as far as breaking easily? It looks so dainty. I want to buy one but so afraid of it breaking so easily..I have a 6 month old that I hold and want to wear it as an everyday bracelet. For those who have it, please share your experience. Thank you! 

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06398&mcat=148204&cid=287458


----------



## Junkenpo

diane278 said:


> Elsa Peretti snake earrings



I love this shot... it looks like they are actually slithering over the rocks.


----------



## sammysprinkle

I would just like to say that I am not a fan of the new tiffany blue leather colour "light teal". also looks like a different leather texture =(


----------



## uhpharm01

miasra said:


> Does anyone have any problem with the Return to Tiffany heart bracelet as far as breaking easily? It looks so dainty. I want to buy one but so afraid of it breaking so easily..I have a 6 month old that I hold and want to wear it as an everyday bracelet. For those who have it, please share your experience. Thank you!
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06398&mcat=148204&cid=287458


http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05487&mcat=&cid=&search=1
What about this one ?!  It would a little stronger.


----------



## LVoeletters

diane278 said:


> Elsa Peretti snake earrings




Love this picture!!! These earrings and the necklace are on my wishlist


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

miasra said:


> Does anyone have any problem with the Return to Tiffany heart bracelet as far as breaking easily? It looks so dainty. I want to buy one but so afraid of it breaking so easily..I have a 6 month old that I hold and want to wear it as an everyday bracelet. For those who have it, please share your experience. Thank you!
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06398&mcat=148204&cid=287458



I have this bracelet and wear it everyday. I've not had any issues with it as I wear it quite snug around my wrist so nothing can snag or pull it. It is very dainty though, so if worn loosely and was caught on something I think it could break. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## miasra

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP05487&mcat=&cid=&search=1
> What about this one ?!  It would a little stronger.



I already have this one and I love it.


----------



## miasra

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> I have this bracelet and wear it everyday. I've not had any issues with it as I wear it quite snug around my wrist so nothing can snag or pull it. It is very dainty though, so if worn loosely and was caught on something I think it could break. Hope that helps a little.



Thanks, Lula! I think I'll go to the store instead and try it on to get a good fit. This really helped!


----------



## uhpharm01

miasra said:


> I already have this one and I love it.



Oh I understand.


----------



## cung

I posted in other Tiffany thread but think I could post again here, my tiffany collection. 
Solitaire and victoria necklace
Ribbon and solitaire ring
Victoria and soleste earrings


----------



## etk123

cung said:


> I posted in other Tiffany thread but think I could post again here, my tiffany collection.
> Solitaire and victoria necklace
> Ribbon and solitaire ring
> Victoria and soleste earrings



All beautiful pieces, lucky lady!!!


----------



## MatAllston

cung said:


> I posted in other Tiffany thread but think I could post again here, my tiffany collection.
> Solitaire and victoria necklace
> Ribbon and solitaire ring
> Victoria and soleste earrings



I love everything!! May I ask what sizes are your Victoria?


----------



## cung

MatAllston said:


> I love everything!! May I ask what sizes are your Victoria?



Both necklace and earrings is size small. Now I am looking for a soleste yellow diamond ring, it would make my collection completed


----------



## MatAllston

cung said:


> Both necklace and earrings is size small. Now I am looking for a soleste yellow diamond ring, it would make my collection completed



Thanks for the information. A soleste yellow diamond ring sounds divine. Good luck with the search


----------



## brae

Cleaned my little Tiffany collection tonight and gathered them for a family shot. The heart tag is on a 30'' chain and the earrings are the mini size.


----------



## razl62

Babsiegirl said:


> Sterling square T ring!!! Excuse my dry, wrinkled hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737064


Love the new T square ring - did you find that this ring is true to size? I have found that it seems to run a bit big in my "normal" size (6). Perhaps it is due to the narrow band, but it does feel quite substantial on for a thinner band ring.


----------



## Babsiegirl

razl62 said:


> Love the new T square ring - did you find that this ring is true to size? I have found that it seems to run a bit big in my "normal" size (6). Perhaps it is due to the narrow band, but it does feel quite substantial on for a thinner band ring.



Thanks! I love it too. 
For me, it fits true to size.  I wear a size 5.5 and they had to order it for me.  If you could try a 5.5, then you could compare the two.  Good luck!!


----------



## EBMIC

brae said:


> Cleaned my little Tiffany collection tonight and gathered them for a family shot. The heart tag is on a 30'' chain and the earrings are the mini size.


Beautiful!!


----------



## IceAngel

brae said:


> Cleaned my little Tiffany collection tonight and gathered them for a family shot. The heart tag is on a 30'' chain and the earrings are the mini size.


 
Love these pieces. I want that exact length ball chain!


----------



## brae

IceAngel said:


> Love these pieces. I want that exact length ball chain!



I support your purchase! It's a really versatile length because I sometimes double it for a cute almost choker style- my neck is tiny so 15in is still loose, but still a different look.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my YG Tiffany Yours wide bangle

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/11_zps9503b73d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/12_zps961cf440.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## LVoeletters

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my YG Tiffany Yours wide bangle
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/11_zps9503b73d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/12_zps961cf440.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0




Lovely!! I'm still drooling over the snake bangles you posted earlier.


----------



## LVoeletters

I've been wearing the DBTY on it's own but this has been a fun combination.

I love finally being able to have versatility. I started collecting Tiffany silver pieces maybe 8 years ago but even then I didn't really have options to change in and out from. 
When I made the switch to designer fine jewelry in precious metals I tried to have one piece for each category. I finally sold the majority of the silver I no longer wear. Now i have different options and it's been very fun and a pleasant change. I still need to work on my earring and ring collection. But all in due time.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2749273
> 
> I've been wearing the DBTY on it's own but this has been a fun combination.
> 
> I love finally being able to have versatility. I started collecting Tiffany silver pieces maybe 8 years ago but even then I didn't really have options to change in and out from.
> When I made the switch to designer fine jewelry in precious metals I tried to have one piece for each category. I finally sold the majority of the silver I no longer wear. Now i have different options and it's been very fun and a pleasant change. I still need to work on my earring and ring collection. But all in due time.




Very nice!!!


----------



## Lands

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2749273
> 
> I've been wearing the DBTY on it's own but this has been a fun combination.
> 
> I love finally being able to have versatility. I started collecting Tiffany silver pieces maybe 8 years ago but even then I didn't really have options to change in and out from.
> When I made the switch to designer fine jewelry in precious metals I tried to have one piece for each category. I finally sold the majority of the silver I no longer wear. Now i have different options and it's been very fun and a pleasant change. I still need to work on my earring and ring collection. But all in due time.




Pretty!&#128149; What size is your DBTY?


----------



## EBMIC

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2749273
> 
> I've been wearing the DBTY on it's own but this has been a fun combination.
> 
> I love finally being able to have versatility. I started collecting Tiffany silver pieces maybe 8 years ago but even then I didn't really have options to change in and out from.
> When I made the switch to designer fine jewelry in precious metals I tried to have one piece for each category. I finally sold the majority of the silver I no longer wear. Now i have different options and it's been very fun and a pleasant change. I still need to work on my earring and ring collection. But all in due time.


Beautiful!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> Lovely!! I'm still drooling over the snake bangles you posted earlier.



Thank you LVoeletters. The snake bangles are one of my favourite bracelets from Tiffany, they fit much nicer compared to the Yours bangle because of their shape. The Yours bangle does have a lot more weight to it though.


----------



## razl62

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks! I love it too.
> For me, it fits true to size.  I wear a size 5.5 and they had to order it for me.  If you could try a 5.5, then you could compare the two.  Good luck!!


Thank you for sharing your sizing info. My wonderful SA held a 5.5 for me (she said the line is quite popular) and I tried it and it's a perfect fit. I took another ring in (Paloma Loving heart) that has a similar band and fits perfectly and it was also a 5.5 (I couldn't remember what size it was). I wear a 6 in rings with a thicker band. The T ring is very comfortable and simple, right up my alley.


----------



## Babsiegirl

razl62 said:


> Thank you for sharing your sizing info. My wonderful SA held a 5.5 for me (she said the line is quite popular) and I tried it and it's a perfect fit. I took another ring in (Paloma Loving heart) that has a similar band and fits perfectly and it was also a 5.5 (I couldn't remember what size it was). I wear a 6 in rings with a thicker band. The T ring is very comfortable and simple, right up my alley.




I'm glad the 5.5 worked for you!!&#128522;


----------



## LVoeletters

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you LVoeletters. The snake bangles are one of my favourite bracelets from Tiffany, they fit much nicer compared to the Yours bangle because of their shape. The Yours bangle does have a lot more weight to it though.




I see, that's why I couldn't wear the Tiffany yours (but the thin version) myself :/ I couldn't stand it with the love bc of the shape. I really wished Tiffany made more oval bracelets! Do your snake bracelets adjust or they are attached at tail and head? Always love your jewelry!


----------



## cvalier26

Hi everyone, i'm new to the forum so i can't post a new thread yet for my question, i was wondering if anyone could advise me on the dbty earrings : 
I'm hesitating between silver .14 and platinum .16.
I don't have a Tiffany store in my area, so i was hoping someone who has seen them irl could advise me re the difference between the silver and platinum : I know platinum is more durable but i'm wondering about the look of the studs, i'm worried about the bezel thickness of the silver especially, that it might "swallow" such a tiny diamond...
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## princessLIL

Hi , I have platinum dbty earrings tcw .76! My favourite earrings.. I also have the platinum dbty pendant .38. I d definitely recommend Platinum..
There is no tarnishing..worry free metal! It's a high quality metal and you ll have it for your entire life .  please post a pic once you decide on your dbty earrings.


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you! The platinum version really is beautiful, i love the delicacy of the bezel. I'm thinking i'll go with the platinum because it's a better investment in the long run, and i'm really hesitant to spend so much on silver. I haven't seen pics of the silver version but the platinum ones i'm sure i love^^ and will get a lot of wear out of them (i absolutely love tiny diamonds, i have the metro cross and rg dbty .07 and adore them).
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kansashalo

Babsiegirl said:


> Sterling square T ring!!! Excuse my dry, wrinkled hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737064



I love it!  This is my next purchase (plus my name begins with "T" so it would be a crime if I didn't get something from this collection  )


----------



## janiepie

DiamondsForever said:


> My hubby very kindly treated me to a 12mm silver bean necklace to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday. Its so simple and yet so pretty! I love it. Nothing anyone hasn't seen before but thanks for letting me share  we had a wonderful buying experience at the UK Westfield London store, followed by a lovely meal out.


Congrats on your 5th anniversary! The necklace is so dainty and cute. Enjoy!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kansashalo said:


> I love it!  This is my next purchase (plus my name begins with "T" so it would be a crime if I didn't get something from this collection  )




Thanks!! Post a pic when you get it. And how perfect is your name beginning with a T!!!


----------



## cvalier26

This is my first try at posting a pic so hopefully it'll come out ok (and sorry for the awful quality). Here is my little cherished collection, started this summer with the olive leaf ring.


----------



## cvalier26

Updated collection  !


----------



## Lolaberry

Just in todayyyy!! &#128149;&#128153;


----------



## gemlady72

Lolaberry said:


> Just in todayyyy!! &#128149;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769927
> 
> View attachment 2769923
> 
> View attachment 2769924
> 
> View attachment 2769925
> 
> View attachment 2769926




That's nice you got all as a set at once. Enjoy!


----------



## DiorKiss

cvalier26 said:


> Updated collection  !




Awesome! What size are your DBTY necklaces? I really want to get one as well, they're gorgeous. Do you wear the silver/platinum one or the gold one more?


----------



## Caz71

Lolaberry said:


> Just in todayyyy!! &#128149;&#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769927
> 
> View attachment 2769923
> 
> View attachment 2769924
> 
> View attachment 2769925
> 
> View attachment 2769926



I have the same pieces.  Yrs are shiny n new. Enjoy wearing!


----------



## cvalier26

DiorKiss said:


> Awesome! What size are your DBTY necklaces? I really want to get one as well, they're gorgeous. Do you wear the silver/platinum one or the gold one more?


The one on the left is silver aquamarine color by the yard .06, in the middle rose gold DBTY .07, and the earrings are platinum .16 DBTY (the lighting on my pics is terrible, makes everything look yellow^^)


----------



## bagchicky

Has anyone purchased or seen the new Atlas large round pendant?
It looks so chic in the pictures and I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this piece? I have many RTT pieces and thought this could be a nice addition? But I just hope it's a solid piece and not tinny.


----------



## diane278

bagchicky said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen the new Atlas large round pendant?
> It looks so chic in the pictures and I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this piece? I have many RTT pieces and thought this could be a nice addition? But I just hope it's a solid piece and not tinny.


It's gorgeous in the store display. I have only seen it as I wandered around waiting for a purchase to be wrapped. I didn't handle it at all.....


----------



## uhpharm01

bagchicky said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen the new Atlas large round pendant?
> It looks so chic in the pictures and I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this piece? I have many RTT pieces and thought this could be a nice addition? But I just hope it's a solid piece and not tinny.



I would go into the store and see it in person


----------



## bagchicky

uhpharm01 said:


> I would go into the store and see it in person




Yes I will be soon
I live about an hr away from the store and like to kinda have my wishlist sorted out before I go.


----------



## bagchicky

diane278 said:


> It's gorgeous in the store display. I have only seen it as I wandered around waiting for a purchase to be wrapped. I didn't handle it at all.....




Oooh sounds good. I hope I love it as much in person!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Does anyone have the sterling silver wire bracelet? I'd love to see a mod shot of it in person!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

uhpharm01 said:


> I would go into the store and see it in person


 
That is good in theory, but not everyone has Tiffany near them, I order on-line quite often as it is more convenient myself. The question was a good one, I have been admiring this myself.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

bagchicky said:


> Yes I will be soon
> I live about an hr away from the store and like to kinda have my wishlist sorted out before I go.


 
Yes, I know how you feel I order on-line quite a lot from Tiffany as it is more convenient as they are not on my doorstep either. I love the look of this, very chic by the way.


----------



## bagchicky

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes, I know how you feel I order on-line quite a lot from Tiffany as it is more convenient as they are not on my doorstep either. I love the look of this, very chic by the way.




Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing it instore!


----------



## uhpharm01

bagchicky said:


> Yes I will be soon
> I live about an hr away from the store and like to kinda have my wishlist sorted out before I go.


Oh okay.  I do understand.


----------



## cvalier26

More pics of my dbty earrings    (platinum .16)
I got these in memory of my two "guardian angels", two people who are now in heaven.


----------



## iheartpandora

^ in love! 
Hoping for a bezel set solitaire from bf. These would be a great compliment to it. Jealous!


----------



## SkyJuicy

Beautiful!!!&#128150;


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> I see, that's why I couldn't wear the Tiffany yours (but the thin version) myself :/ I couldn't stand it with the love bc of the shape. I really wished Tiffany made more oval bracelets! Do your snake bracelets adjust or they are attached at tail and head? Always love your jewelry!



Thanks so much LVoeletters. I'm the same, I tried wearing the Yours and Love together but it didn't work. No, the snake bracelets are not attached between the tail and head. Theres definitely some flexibility


----------



## Miss Al

Dolce said:


> I got the new T bracelet yesterday! The diamonds are gorgeous in person and the photos don't do them justice. I also ordered the large silver bracelet which they didn't have in stock so I should be getting that in about a week.



Hi. May I know how much is the diamond T bracelet?


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone have the victoria pendant size mini ? Or has seen it in real life ? I've only found pictures of the small and above. I love the look of the small, but it's way out of my budget. I have a small frame and I like dainty jewelry so I'm hoping the mini could be a good everyday pendant.


----------



## MatAllston

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have the victoria pendant size mini ? Or has seen it in real life ? I've only found pictures of the small and above. I love the look of the small, but it's way out of my budget. I have a small frame and I like dainty jewelry so I'm hoping the mini could be a good everyday pendant.



I don't own it but I have seen it once on a petite woman. She had the matching mini Victoria earrings on too. She is less than 5 feet tall and under 100 lbs. The set looked ok on her, I personally find that it is a tad too small because from 5 feet away, you would not be able to see the flower pattern. I would suggest that you save up for the small, it will take longer but I feel the wait would be worth it.


----------



## LVoeletters

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have the victoria pendant size mini ? Or has seen it in real life ? I've only found pictures of the small and above. I love the look of the small, but it's way out of my budget. I have a small frame and I like dainty jewelry so I'm hoping the mini could be a good everyday pendant.


I have tried it on and actually purchased the small size a while back, and I was not enthused by it. I have a small frame and wear delicate jewelry, but the victoria looks best in the medium + size. Just my two cents though. However, the small victoria earrings are pretty substantial. I felt that there was too much metal for the small and you lost the marquise shape slightly.


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for your replies. 
I'm 5'6" and 110lbs. I have a rose gold dbty .07 and a mini metro white gold diamond cross which i find suit me well, so the mini size appeals to me if its overall look is clean, but the loss of the flower and marquise shape and excess metal are definitely issues (at this price point, it kinda has to be perfect^^).
 I could save up for the small (right now I have 1500$ set aside for a single everyday diamond pendant in platinum, and i fell in love with the victoria design^^) but I'm not sure I would feel comfortable spending that much on a single piece right now (I'm 24). But I would also like to be able to wear it for a long time and maybe I would find the mini too small in a couple of years. I guess the reasonable thing to do would be to wait until I have the funds and the "guts" ^^, but I want it now . I'll have to see it in person and decide then...


----------



## cung

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> I'm 5'6" and 110lbs. I have a rose gold dbty .07 and a mini metro white gold diamond cross which i find suit me well, so the mini size appeals to me if its overall look is clean, but the loss of the flower and marquise shape and excess metal are definitely issues (at this price point, it kinda has to be perfect^^).
> I could save up for the small (right now I have 1500$ set aside for a single everyday diamond pendant in platinum, and i fell in love with the victoria design^^) but I'm not sure I would feel comfortable spending that much on a single piece right now (I'm 24). But I would also like to be able to wear it for a long time and maybe I would find the mini too small in a couple of years. I guess the reasonable thing to do would be to wait until I have the funds and the "guts" ^^, but I want it now . I'll have to see it in person and decide then...



I am 5'3" and 115lbs and wear victoria pendant size small, it's just perfect for everyday wear, not too big or too small. I prefer dainty and discreet jewelry as well. It's def. a nice piece of jewelry that you will love in many years to come. I post a pic here for you to consider


----------



## cvalier26

cung said:


> I am 5'3" and 115lbs and wear victoria pendant size small, it's just perfect for everyday wear, not too big or too small. I prefer dainty and discreet jewelry as well. It's def. a nice piece of jewelry that you will love in many years to come. I post a pic here for you to consider


Thank you for your picture! The small looks great. Did you see the mini when you bought yours? Is it much smaller? Do you think it's worth it?
Btw I got my measurements wrong, I'm 5'8" not 5'6" (I'm used to meters and kgs^^).


----------



## miasra

bagchicky said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen the new Atlas large round pendant?
> It looks so chic in the pictures and I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were on this piece? I have many RTT pieces and thought this could be a nice addition? But I just hope it's a solid piece and not tinny.



I wanted the large size and when I went to the store to buy it, it did not suit me when I tried it on..BUT when I tried on the small one, I fell in love with it and ended up getting the small one. Maybe it's because I'm short and small, lol.


----------



## emchhardy

miasra - Would you mind posting a modeling pic. of this Atlas pendant?  I'm really curious.  Thanks!


----------



## miasra

emchhardy said:


> miasra - Would you mind posting a modeling pic. of this Atlas pendant?  I'm really curious.  Thanks!



Yes, I will post a picture for you but it will have to be on Saturday, we're on a holiday.


----------



## bagchicky

miasra said:


> I wanted the large size and when I went to the store to buy it, it did not suit me when I tried it on..BUT when I tried on the small one, I fell in love with it and ended up getting the small one. Maybe it's because I'm short and small, lol.


Can't wait to see pictures ))


----------



## solitudelove

Birthday present for myself!! 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Lolaberry

solitudelove said:


> Birthday present for myself!!
> Thank you for letting me share!




Oh that is lovely happy birthday ) x


----------



## rea11yb0red

solitudelove said:


> Birthday present for myself!!
> Thank you for letting me share!




Happy birthday!  Great choice!  I've always liked this one.


----------



## miasra

emchhardy said:


> miasra - Would you mind posting a modeling pic. of this Atlas pendant?  I'm really curious.  Thanks!



As promised..&#128522;


----------



## miasra

emchhardy said:


> miasra - Would you mind posting a modeling pic. of this Atlas pendant?  I'm really curious.  Thanks!



I had to crop the picture here because it wouldn't upload right, click on this and see if it works. 

http://instagram.com/p/uRx3Ubkd2K/


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone own (or has seen) the pear-shaped dbty in silver?


----------



## emchhardy

miasra - Thank you.  It's lovely on you.


----------



## solitudelove

Lolaberry said:


> Oh that is lovely happy birthday ) x





rea11yb0red said:


> Happy birthday!  Great choice!  I've always liked this one.



Thank you!!!   I've wanted to buy it for a while! So happy I finally got it!!


----------



## miasra

emchhardy said:


> miasra - Thank you.  It's lovely on you.



Thank you.


----------



## cvalier26

Another question  (I really need to go to Paris soon and see for myself^^) does the color by the yard pendant exist in blue sapphire ? I've seen the earrings on the website but no necklace. TIA

Edit : also, does the platinum dbty pendant exist in .05 like the yg ?


----------



## Gina123

Hi everyone, I've been collecting Elsa pretti since high school. I'm not a young girl anymore and started to collect different Tiffany jewelry. Here is my lucida.


----------



## MatAllston

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been collecting Elsa pretti since high school. I'm not a young girl anymore and started to collect different Tiffany jewelry. Here is my lucida.



I am not a fan of Lucida on a ring but I love it on a pendant. Thanks for sharing, may I ask how big the stone is?


----------



## purseinsanity

I posted these on another thread, but thought I'd post them here too:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Playing around at the store:


----------



## Junkenpo

Gorgeous!  Those are made to be stacked!  They look awesome.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I posted these on another thread, but thought I'd post them here too:




Everything is gorgeous purse!! Love the high polish on the Rolex. As usual everything looks amazing in your pix. &#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been collecting Elsa pretti since high school. I'm not a young girl anymore and started to collect different Tiffany jewelry. Here is my lucida.




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> I posted these on another thread, but thought I'd post them here too:


Wowza! Stunning! Love the stacking look on you and I love your diamond Rolex!


----------



## Gina123

MatAllston said:


> I am not a fan of Lucida on a ring but I love it on a pendant. Thanks for sharing, may I ask how big the stone is?


Thank you. It's 1.5ct. but it sparkle like almost 2ct in person, photo doesn't do it's justice. I think the quality makes a difference in brilliance. It's vvs1, f color and very good cut.


----------



## Gina123

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thank you!


----------



## Gina123

solitudelove said:


> Birthday present for myself!!
> Thank you for letting me share!


Happy bday! Lovely ring.


----------



## solitudelove

Gina123 said:


> Happy bday! Lovely ring.



Thank you!!! Love your Lucida, bracelet and VCA ring!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  Those are made to be stacked!  They look awesome.



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Everything is gorgeous purse!! Love the high polish on the Rolex. As usual everything looks amazing in your pix. &#128156;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gina123 said:


> Wowza! Stunning! Love the stacking look on you and I love your diamond Rolex!



Thank you so much!  :kiss:


----------



## Socrates

cvalier26 said:


> Another question  (I really need to go to Paris soon and see for myself^^) does the color by the yard pendant exist in blue sapphire ? I've seen the earrings on the website but no necklace. TIA
> 
> Edit : also, does the platinum dbty pendant exist in .05 like the yg ?



Unfortunately there isn't a CBTY pendant in blue sapphire, however they do carry something similar - the CBTY pendant with a Tanzanite gemstone. The tanzanite blue has a slightly more purple hue compared to the blue sapphire. 

The platinum DBTY collection doesn't carry a 0.05 diamond. The smallest available is a carat weight of 0.08.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies,

Have you seen that Swarovski has copied some of the Tiffany Signature items (Tricia collection)?
http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/search?search_query_keyword=tricia&x=0&y=0

I mean you can often see some inspired jewellery, but these are just 100% copies, except for the chain (Swarovski used their ordinary chain style).

The original:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100576
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100614


----------



## Mininana

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that Swarovski has copied some of the Tiffany Signature items (Tricia collection)?
> 
> http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/search?search_query_keyword=tricia&x=0&y=0
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you can often see some inspired jewellery, but these are just 100% copies, except for the chain (Swarovski used their ordinary chain style).
> 
> 
> 
> The original:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100576
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100614




I own the Swarovski earrings and did even before I knew Tiffany had a similar version

I then saw Tiffany's and believe me they are NOT alike


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have you seen that Swarovski has copied some of the Tiffany Signature items (Tricia collection)?
> http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/search?search_query_keyword=tricia&x=0&y=0
> 
> I mean you can often see some inspired jewellery, but these are just 100% copies, except for the chain (Swarovski used their ordinary chain style).
> 
> The original:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100576
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...&searchkeyword=signature&selectedsku=23100614



A lot of brands make this style.  It's just a pearl with a diamond.


----------



## cvalier26

Socrates said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a CBTY pendant in blue sapphire, however they do carry something similar - the CBTY pendant with a Tanzanite gemstone. The tanzanite blue has a slightly more purple hue compared to the blue sapphire.
> 
> The platinum DBTY collection doesn't carry a 0.05 diamond. The smallest available is a carat weight of 0.08.


Thanks! Have you seen the tanzanite? I've read posts where people have had bad experiences with it being too pale and hardly being able to see the color. Does it depend on the necklace like the aquamarine or are they all the same?


----------



## EWitte79

My combination of choice this last month:


Tiffany sterling silver mini bow necklace (chain length 19") and a gold bar necklace (length 18") engraved with my wedding date.


----------



## EWitte79

diane278 said:


> Buddha wearing E.P. pendants.


I love this photo!


----------



## Socrates

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks! Have you seen the tanzanite? I've read posts where people have had bad experiences with it being too pale and hardly being able to see the color. Does it depend on the necklace like the aquamarine or are they all the same?



Not a problem! If you want a CBTY that stands out, definitely go with the tsavorite or pink sapphire. The tanzanite rings have such a deep and dark hue, I really don't know why the pendants are a little subpar. So far I have only seen one come through the store that has been comparable to the tanzanite in the rings. In any case, if your local Tiffany store is a slightly larger one, I'm sure they will have a few in the under stock for you to compare.


----------



## cvalier26

Socrates said:


> Not a problem! If you want a CBTY that stands out, definitely go with the tsavorite or pink sapphire. The tanzanite rings have such a deep and dark hue, I really don't know why the pendants are a little subpar. So far I have only seen one come through the store that has been comparable to the tanzanite in the rings. In any case, if your local Tiffany store is a slightly larger one, I'm sure they will have a few in the under stock for you to compare.


Thanks again , there is no store in my city but in december I will be going to a city which has a major one so hopefully they will have several tanzanites! I really wanted a blue stone in a white metal bezel, I was also considering Cartier Leger blue sapphire which I haven't seen either yet.
The pink sapphire is calling my name in the meantime though , but I keep telling myself I should save for december to get a dbty in platinum + my blue pendant


----------



## Socrates

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks again , there is no store in my city but in december I will be going to a city which has a major one so hopefully they will have several tanzanites! I really wanted a blue stone in a white metal bezel, I was also considering Cartier Leger blue sapphire which I haven't seen either yet.
> The pink sapphire is calling my name in the meantime though , but I keep telling myself I should save for december to get a dbty in platinum + my blue pendant



Personally I would go with the Cartier Sapphire Legers de Cartier (which is in white gold) and DBTY in platinum just because blue sapphires are always deeper than the tanzanite and I cannot stand silver! Haha I have a few Tiffany pendants in Silver and because it is rather hot in the summer where I live combined with the thin necklace chain, the tarnish is unmanageable despite having the Tiffany silver cleaning kits!


----------



## cvalier26

Socrates said:


> Personally I would go with the Cartier Sapphire Legers de Cartier (which is in white gold) and DBTY in platinum just because blue sapphires are always deeper than the tanzanite and I cannot stand silver! Haha I have a few Tiffany pendants in Silver and because it is rather hot in the summer where I live combined with the thin necklace chain, the tarnish is unmanageable despite having the Tiffany silver cleaning kits!


My Tiffany silver is doing ok considering all I've put it through the last few months (summer vacation adventures^^) and never cleaning it . I'll be receiving a cleaning kit next week though.
Have you seen the cartier version? Is the blue pretty  ? I like the sort of modern look as opposed to tiffany's more delicate setting (which I usually prefer, but a change is nice once in a while!). Do you think it's worth the money, as it's quite expensive ?


----------



## miasra

cvalier26 said:


> My Tiffany silver is doing ok considering all I've put it through the last few months (summer vacation adventures^^) and never cleaning it . I'll be receiving a cleaning kit next week though.
> Have you seen the cartier version? Is the blue pretty  ? I like the sort of modern look as opposed to tiffany's more delicate setting (which I usually prefer, but a change is nice once in a while!). Do you think it's worth the money, as it's quite expensive ?





Socrates said:


> Personally I would go with the Cartier Sapphire Legers de Cartier (which is in white gold) and DBTY in platinum just because blue sapphires are always deeper than the tanzanite and I cannot stand silver! Haha I have a few Tiffany pendants in Silver and because it is rather hot in the summer where I live combined with the thin necklace chain, the tarnish is unmanageable despite having the Tiffany silver cleaning kits!



I loved wearing my Tiffany sterling pieces until we moved here to Hawaii. I cannot wear any of my jewelry because it tarnishes so quickly with the constant hot and humid weather. I am now investing in white gold or platinum because cleaning my jewelry gets kind of old when you have to do it so very often...oh, I have the tsavorite and it definitely stands out more than the tanzanite and definitely get Cartier because it is gorgeous! &#128149;


----------



## BPC

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been collecting Elsa pretti since high school. I'm not a young girl anymore and started to collect different Tiffany jewelry. Here is my lucida.




Beautiful. If I were to get another diamond pendant, this would be my first choice. Just stunning.


----------



## cvalier26

For a solitaire diamond pendant (4-prong) in platinum, would you recommend the .12 or .17 (or neither) ? There's a 325$ price difference. I don't mind it being small, but I'm more concerned about the overall look (i've seen pics of tiny dbty which look great, is it the same for solitaires ?). Also, what is your general opinion about this pendant  ?
TIA!


----------



## cvalier26

I can't seem to edit, but by "overall look" I mean does the setting overwhelm the small diamond, i.e. too much metal / too square look / ...

Edit : Also, I'll be graduating soon and working in a rather conservative field, so I would appreciate your opinions on if the solitaire would be appropriate re size


----------



## Gina123

BPC said:


> Beautiful. If I were to get another diamond pendant, this would be my first choice. Just stunning.


Thank you BPC. I posted this pic in another thread. Anyhow, our 7th anni present from my DH, couple yrs ago.


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> For a solitaire diamond pendant (4-prong) in platinum, would you recommend the .12 or .17 (or neither) ? There's a 325$ price difference. I don't mind it being small, but I'm more concerned about the overall look (i've seen pics of tiny dbty which look great, is it the same for solitaires ?). Also, what is your general opinion about this pendant  ?
> TIA!


I could also wait a little longer to get the .26 if the smaller ones don't look quite right (but I would prefer the .12 or .17 solitaire + cartier leger blue sapphire pendant option!)


----------



## lilmountaingirl

cvalier26 said:


> I could also wait a little longer to get the .26 if the smaller ones don't look quite right (but I would prefer the .12 or .17 solitaire + cartier leger blue sapphire pendant option!)



I was considering the Tiffany pendant for awhile and I preferred the 0.12 size but I prefer very dainty, delicate diamonds.  The 0.12 was such a good size for a dainty and delicate look.  I didn't end up purchasing it but if I had, it would have been 0.12.


----------



## cvalier26

Has anyone seen the sugar stacks pendants (or other items) with pave gemstones, especially the blue sapphire one? 
I'm not really a fan of the silver and gold rings with the single whole gemstones, but I'm wondering how the pave items measure up? Is the design pretty? How do they look compared to a whole sapphire/diamond/... Also, what size approximately are they?
TIA


----------



## Socrates

Here is my little collection - it's my first time uploading photos so hopefully it will come out right.
It started with the Fleur de lis key pendant for my 16th birthday, the freshwater pearl earrings and bracelet were a gift from my boyfriend during vacation in New York, and the interlocking circle pendant in rose gold and silver was for my 17th birthday.






Recently however, I have been getting sick of tarnish and patina so I went on a shopping spree in the fine section at Tiffany. I got a little impulsive and...




Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Six Station Bracelet in 18k Yellow Gold




Open Circle Pendant in Platinum
My boyfriend was also generous enough to chip in with a 18k White Gold and diamond Metro ring:




Hopefully I can add to this soon!





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cvalier26

Socrates said:


> Here is my little collection - it's my first time uploading photos so hopefully it will come out right.
> It started with the Fleur de lis key pendant for my 16th birthday, the freshwater pearl earrings and bracelet were a gift from my boyfriend during vacation in New York, and the interlocking circle pendant in rose gold and silver was for my 17th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently however, I have been getting sick of tarnish and patina so I went on a shopping spree in the fine section at Tiffany. I got a little impulsive and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Six Station Bracelet in 18k Yellow Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Circle Pendant in Platinum
> My boyfriend was also generous enough to chip in with a 18k White Gold and diamond Metro ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can add to this soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Do you have a modeling pic of the open circle?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ stunning pieces!


----------



## Mininana

Quick tip for anyone wishing to clean silver.

Line a deep dish in aluminum foil. Put silver pieces in there. Add lots of baking soda (enough to cover) and add boiling water and leave it there 


I promise silver ends up looking brand new if it's just tarnish and clean!!

If it's dirty then use a soft brush with laundry detergent and baking soda made into a paste


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Mininana said:


> Quick tip for anyone wishing to clean silver.
> 
> Line a deep dish in aluminum foil. Put silver pieces in there. Add lots of baking soda (enough to cover) and add boiling water and leave it there
> 
> 
> I promise silver ends up looking brand new if it's just tarnish and clean!!
> 
> If it's dirty then use a soft brush with laundry detergent and baking soda made into a paste







Great tips!!! thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Mininana said:


> Quick tip for anyone wishing to clean silver.
> 
> Line a deep dish in aluminum foil. Put silver pieces in there. Add lots of baking soda (enough to cover) and add boiling water and leave it there
> 
> 
> I promise silver ends up looking brand new if it's just tarnish and clean!!
> 
> If it's dirty then use a soft brush with laundry detergent and baking soda made into a paste



Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mininana

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the tips.





MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Great tips!!! thank you




I had a tiffany silver bracelet turn BLACK from some pet medicine that has sulphur and this trick did even a better job than the tiffany silver cloth!!


----------



## MatAllston

Socrates said:


> Here is my little collection - it's my first time uploading photos so hopefully it will come out right.
> It started with the Fleur de lis key pendant for my 16th birthday, the freshwater pearl earrings and bracelet were a gift from my boyfriend during vacation in New York, and the interlocking circle pendant in rose gold and silver was for my 17th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently however, I have been getting sick of tarnish and patina so I went on a shopping spree in the fine section at Tiffany. I got a little impulsive and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Six Station Bracelet in 18k Yellow Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Circle Pendant in Platinum
> My boyfriend was also generous enough to chip in with a 18k White Gold and diamond Metro ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can add to this soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love your fine jewelry pieces. They are very versatile, I think you should get a pair of Tiffany diamond earrings next.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Gina123 said:


> Thank you BPC. I posted this pic in another thread. Anyhow, our 7th anni present from my DH, couple yrs ago.



I love your necklace. Is it by Tiffany?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.


----------



## MatAllston

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838



So beautiful, congrats. What made you pick this over the classic Victoria?


----------



## Cherrycola666

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838




Wow so pretty!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838




Very nice choice.  I'll putting this item on my wishlist.  It's very elegance.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thank you, ladies!

MatAllston,
This one is incomparably more sparkly. It is not as classic, but it just feels so right  love from the first sight.


----------



## grace04

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838



So gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

These are my most recent items. I also have a few  more silver items. The silver bangle with diamonds and the solitaire diamond pendant were both gifts from my boyfriend. The other is the novo ring, I bought for myself.


----------



## alessia70

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838


it's so beautiful on you, congrats


----------



## Tinker Bell

Hi everyone, this is my first post and the first pictures of my little collection! Excuse the quality, the lighting in my room is not fantastic.











Both gifts from my BF, the necklace was a birthday present from Tiffany's online store, and the earrings were purchased in Harrods as an "I love you" sort of gift. 

I cannot wait for Christmas as I've been spoilt royally with a charm bracelet, and it's currently sat in my mum's wardrobe next door to my room and there's nothing I can do! It will have the Blue Box charm and the Tiffany Notes heart tag.

Will post a picture when I finally receive it!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ so cute!!! welcome to the forum


----------



## cvalier26

Myrkur said:


> These are my most recent items. I also have a few  more silver items. The silver bangle with diamonds and the solitaire diamond pendant were both gifts from my boyfriend. The other is the novo ring, I bought for myself.


Pretty  what size is your solitaire pendant?


----------



## LexielLoveee

Today my boyfriends company help a private event at Tiffany's 2 hours before opening to the public called "breakfast at Tiffany's" they had waiters passing out breakfast and treats.." I got this bangle Loveeee it.. Thanks for letting me share everyone xo


----------



## LexielLoveee

Tiffany t


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## LVoeletters

Myrkur said:


> These are my most recent items. I also have a few  more silver items. The silver bangle with diamonds and the solitaire diamond pendant were both gifts from my boyfriend. The other is the novo ring, I bought for myself.




Such stunning pieces!


----------



## LVoeletters

Bunny_in_Love said:


> My latest addition - Victoria cluster pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2795838




I just adore this!


----------



## LVoeletters

Socrates said:


> Here is my little collection - it's my first time uploading photos so hopefully it will come out right.
> 
> It started with the Fleur de lis key pendant for my 16th birthday, the freshwater pearl earrings and bracelet were a gift from my boyfriend during vacation in New York, and the interlocking circle pendant in rose gold and silver was for my 17th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently however, I have been getting sick of tarnish and patina so I went on a shopping spree in the fine section at Tiffany. I got a little impulsive and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Diamonds by the Yard Six Station Bracelet in 18k Yellow Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open Circle Pendant in Platinum
> 
> My boyfriend was also generous enough to chip in with a 18k White Gold and diamond Metro ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can add to this soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Such a great collection!


----------



## Caz71

I haven't been into Tiffany's much lately but I saw this bracelet. I love it. Anybody have it or thinking of getting. 

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## cvalier26

I like it but I find it too expensive. There's a lot of other things I would rather get for that cost.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Caz71 said:


> I haven't been into Tiffany's much lately but I saw this bracelet. I love it. Anybody have it or thinking of getting.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...-pp+0+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=



I love this bracelet!


----------



## Lands

Gift from my husband!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2805423
> View attachment 2805424


beautiful. 


I just called my two local Tiffany stores near me and they've never had any Tiffany box cookies and lollipops available for their customers. .


----------



## aimeng

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2805423
> View attachment 2805424



loce the lollipop....which store is that?


----------



## diane278

uhpharm01 said:


> beautiful.
> 
> 
> I just called my two local Tiffany stores near me and they've never had any Tiffany box cookies and lollipops available for their customers. .


I noticed those also....what a nice touch....


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> I noticed those also....what a nice touch....



Yes, it's avery nice touch.


----------



## uhpharm01

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2805423
> View attachment 2805424


Hi there which Tiffany store were you able to get the lolipop and cookie?

Thank you.


----------



## uhpharm01

aimeng said:


> loce the lollipop....which store is that?



You probably have to have purchased over $3,000 or more in order to get this kind of extras. But I could be wrong.


----------



## aimeng

uhpharm01 said:


> You probably have to have purchased over $3,000 or more in order to get this kind of extras. But I could be wrong.




Omg, cause I just got a 1 carat diamond ring for my MOm, at fifth ave. flagship store,which is more than15000, but there was no lollipop or cake.......


----------



## aimeng

uhpharm01 said:


> You probably have to have purchased over $3,000 or more in order to get this kind of extras. But I could be wrong.




I read her post again, she went to the "breakfast at tiffany"event, I wonder that is how she got the cake and lollipop......I really hope I did get a lollipop at e tiffany store when I bough the diamond ring for my MOm.......I would be very very very happy about that! And one more thing is, Tiffany should improve their service now....while I was debating between a cCartier and a Tiffany diamond, I almost went for Cartier,because when I was looking at the rings, they gave my 7-year-old daughter a very special Cartier activity and coloring book which my daughter is very happy and didn't feel boring when we were at the store......BUt Tiffany didn't give her anything to keep her quiet and wait for me when I am picking the diamond.......I have to give her my cellphone and let her watch a movie to stop her complaining about feeling boring there.....the Cartier shopping experience is way much better and unique.......while shopping at Tiffany is just like shopping in my local jewlery store!


----------



## uhpharm01

aimeng said:


> Omg, cause I just got a 1 carat diamond ring for my MOm, at fifth ave. flagship store,which is more than15000, but there was no lollipop or cake.......



Oh. The they only gave out cookies and lollipops at special
Events.


----------



## uhpharm01

aimeng said:


> I read her post again, she went to the "breakfast at tiffany"event, I wonder that is how she got the cake and lollipop......I really hope I did get a lollipop at e tiffany store when I bough the diamond ring for my MOm.......I would be very very very happy about that! And one more thing is, Tiffany should improve their service now....while I was debating between a cCartier and a Tiffany diamond, I almost went for Cartier,because when I was looking at the rings, they gave my 7-year-old daughter a very special Cartier activity and coloring book which my daughter is very happy and didn't feel boring when we were at the store......BUt Tiffany didn't give her anything to keep her quiet and wait for me when I am picking the diamond.......I have to give her my cellphone and let her watch a movie to stop her complaining about feeling boring there.....the Cartier shopping experience is way much better and unique.......while shopping at Tiffany is just like shopping in my local jewlery store!



Oh.   I see. Thank you for information.  Good to know about the shopping experience at Cartier vs Tiffany. You're right about Tiffany needing to improve their customer service as soon as possible.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi everyone. I don't normally post on this thread, but could not help commenting. Regarding the cookie, it's different for every store. When I bought my DD's diamond earrings, they gave my daughter those little biscuits (the said cookie in photo). We went to another store and the service is appalling, never really go back to tiffany after that except for presents for my nieces. Yet my SA at cartier give my DD those colouring books twice.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. I don't normally post on this thread, but could not help commenting. Regarding the cookie, it's different for every store. When I bought my DD's diamond earrings, they gave my daughter those little biscuits (the said cookie in photo). We went to another store and the service is appalling, never really go back to tiffany after that except for presents for my nieces. Yet my SA at cartier give my DD those colouring books twice.


Thanks.  I just discovered that it's different at every store. They usually only give out cookies and lollipops on special occasions. It's just a cookie.


----------



## aimeng

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. I don't normally post on this thread, but could not help commenting. Regarding the cookie, it's different for every store. When I bought my DD's diamond earrings, they gave my daughter those little biscuits (the said cookie in photo). We went to another store and the service is appalling, never really go back to tiffany after that except for presents for my nieces. Yet my SA at cartier give my DD those colouring books twice.



it.is very nice when.the kid get.a.cookie or lollipop at.the.store.while your.shopping there.....I am so afraid when my daughter compaining about.being bored


----------



## Chanelconvert

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks.  I just discovered that it's different at every store. They usually only give out cookies and lollipops on special occasions. It's just a cookie.



Hi uhpharm01. I don't mean any disrespect but it's not the cookie, it's the service. Little things that makes us customers feel valued. After all, the SA don't get paid commission if we don't purchase anything. And again, I mean this in the nicest way possible.


----------



## LVoeletters

extras are nice but snacks are not required to have excellent customer service. customer service has to do with the sales associate and being treated respectfully for any amount of purchase. i don't think a fine jewelry store can be judged for not having entertainment for children, although it is nice of cartier to have it, I've gotten more stuff from Tiffanys. neither of the freebee snacks and beverages sway my opinion of customer service.


----------



## LVoeletters

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi uhpharm01. I don't mean any disrespect but it's not the cookie, it's the service. Little things that makes us customers feel valued. After all, the SA don't get paid commission if we don't purchase anything. And again, I mean this in the nicest way possible.



i think she is trying to say what i said below, that customer service isn't based on a free snack or children's entertainment at a fine jewelry store. it is how you are greeted, how you are treated as you look at each piece and treated well no matter how much you are spending.


----------



## aimeng

LVoeletters said:


> extras are nice but snacks are not required to have excellent customer service. customer service has to do with the sales associate and being treated respectfully for any amount of purchase. i don't think a fine jewelry store can be judged for not having entertainment for children, although it is nice of cartier to have it, I've gotten more stuff from Tiffanys. neither of the freebee snacks and beverages sway my opinion of customer service.




You are right, it is a jewelry store and I choose tiffany because its good quality , it's good design...But extra service is always a plus! In Japan, most of the high end jewelry store has a small beautiful area with tv there, kids can sit down and watch tv while their parents can take their time looking at the jewelry they are interested in......


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi uhpharm01. I don't mean any disrespect but it's not the cookie, it's the service. Little things that makes us customers feel valued. After all, the SA don't get paid commission if we don't purchase anything. And again, I mean this in the nicest way possible.



Hi there

I

I think you misunderstood where I was coming from. 

I was only saying that it was just a cookie because I don't think that I'll ever receive either the cookie and/or the lollipop. I wasn't trying to devalue the fact that the SA gave out the cookie and the lollipop. I always do my best to be nice and polite to the SAs either at the store in person or in the customer service line.  Yes, there have been A few little extra customer service.

Have a wonderful evening.


----------



## diane278

uhpharm01 said:


> beautiful.
> 
> 
> I just called my two local Tiffany stores near me and they've never had any Tiffany box cookies and lollipops available for their customers. .


I have been reading the posts about the "treats" given at one of the Tiffany stores. I agree that anything that makes the shopping experience more fun, is a plus, from a treat to a coloring book for a child. However, I am happy to forgo those things for a really helpful SA. 

I prefer great service. 
1. My SA lets me know of upcoming price increases, 
2. Hunts down items not in her store that have been retired (but a few are still floating around in other stores), 
3. Ships last minute baby gifts overnight to me (not expensive items) because I forgot about an upcoming baby shower, 
4. Has new things from my favorite designer that I may not have seen for me to look at when I come in. 
5. When I decided to purchase a silver TTF bracelet to donate at a charity auction for my school, we talked over the phone about how I wanted to package it for presentation and she included the materials I needed in the box with the bracelet. 
6. Never makes me feel pressured to make a purchase, but always makes me feel valued as a customer. 

I should include that while I am a consistent customer, I prefer sterling jewelry, so my individual purchases are rarely over 2K. Still, I receive excellent service that is no less than a friend of mine whose husband spends many times what I spend on gold jewelry for her. If the branch manager happens to be in the store when I go in, he always comes over to chat for a few minutes. The consistently excellent service is worth a lot more than a cookie in my opinion. 

Also, I know that the SA's don't determine whether or not something like a cookie is provided....that comes from management, over which they have no control.


----------



## cvalier26

Has anyone seen this pendant in real life ? I suppose it's very small. What do you think of the design ? Is it too simple, as in not original enough, for the price tag ? Does it look delicate and well made in real life ? 
Would it be a good layering piece with a small diamond solitaire pendant and colored gemstone pendants (in color by the yard / solitaire style) ?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-x+-pu+-f+false+1-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+41714+78


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone have any idea as to why Tiffany doesn't do their color by the yard line in platinum/gold with colored gemstones (or very little) ? The diamonds by the yard line is so successful, I would love to see it with solitaire blue sapphires / emeralds / ... For a lot of their other colored gemstones items I'm not really a fan, and they keep coming up with new designs i still don't like, it's frustrating


----------



## LexielLoveee

Hi ladies I'm sorry I didn't explain correctly. My mans company hosted an event at the nyc location. It was private few hours before opening to public and hey had all different kids of desserts and breakfast treats etc. I made sure to take extra Lollis whoops.. Everyone who was invited to the event got a 5,000.00 gift card which OFcourse doesn't get u to much ha! But it was lovely.


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> I have been reading the posts about the "treats" given at one of the Tiffany stores. I agree that anything that makes the shopping experience more fun, is a plus, from a treat to a coloring book for a child. However, I am happy to forgo those things for a really helpful SA.
> 
> I prefer great service.
> 1. My SA lets me know of upcoming price increases,
> 2. Hunts down items not in her store that have been retired (but a few are still floating around in other stores),
> 3. Ships last minute baby gifts overnight to me (not expensive items) because I forgot about an upcoming baby shower,
> 4. Has new things from my favorite designer that I may not have seen for me to look at when I come in.
> 5. When I decided to purchase a silver TTF bracelet to donate at a charity auction for my school, we talked over the phone about how I wanted to package it for presentation and she included the materials I needed in the box with the bracelet.
> 6. Never makes me feel pressured to make a purchase, but always makes me feel valued as a customer.
> 
> I should include that while I am a consistent customer, I prefer sterling jewelry, so my individual purchases are rarely over 2K. Still, I receive excellent service that is no less than a friend of mine whose husband spends many times what I spend on gold jewelry for her. If the branch manager happens to be in the store when I go in, he always comes over to chat for a few minutes. The consistently excellent service is worth a lot more than a cookie in my opinion.
> 
> Also, I know that the SA's don't determine whether or not something like a cookie is provided....that comes from management, over which they have no control.



Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to why Tiffany doesn't do their color by the yard line in platinum/gold with colored gemstones (or very little) ? The diamonds by the yard line is so successful, I would love to see it with solitaire blue sapphires / emeralds / ... For a lot of their other colored gemstones items I'm not really a fan, and they keep coming up with new designs i still don't like, it's frustrating



I've heard that in paris the Tiffany has the blue diamond by the yard collection. Unfortunately  it isn't available anywhere else.


----------



## shoepursemomma

My favorite Tiffany item.. My wedding ring


----------



## rea11yb0red

shoepursemomma said:


> My favorite Tiffany item.. My wedding ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814359




I understand why it's your favorite. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## cung

diane278 said:


> I have been reading the posts about the "treats" given at one of the Tiffany stores. I agree that anything that makes the shopping experience more fun, is a plus, from a treat to a coloring book for a child. However, I am happy to forgo those things for a really helpful SA.
> 
> I prefer great service.
> 1. My SA lets me know of upcoming price increases,
> 2. Hunts down items not in her store that have been retired (but a few are still floating around in other stores),
> 3. Ships last minute baby gifts overnight to me (not expensive items) because I forgot about an upcoming baby shower,
> 4. Has new things from my favorite designer that I may not have seen for me to look at when I come in.
> 5. When I decided to purchase a silver TTF bracelet to donate at a charity auction for my school, we talked over the phone about how I wanted to package it for presentation and she included the materials I needed in the box with the bracelet.
> 6. Never makes me feel pressured to make a purchase, but always makes me feel valued as a customer.
> 
> I should include that while I am a consistent customer, I prefer sterling jewelry, so my individual purchases are rarely over 2K. Still, I receive excellent service that is no less than a friend of mine whose husband spends many times what I spend on gold jewelry for her. If the branch manager happens to be in the store when I go in, he always comes over to chat for a few minutes. The consistently excellent service is worth a lot more than a cookie in my opinion.
> 
> Also, I know that the SA's don't determine whether or not something like a cookie is provided....that comes from management, over which they have no control.



THAT is called good service. I would love to have such a great SA


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone have the metro hoops ? Or these sapphire and diamond pendants ? Opinions welcome 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+1-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+5

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=sapphire


----------



## paruparo

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have the metro hoops ? Or these sapphire and diamond pendants ? Opinions welcome
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...=&prolookupsearchradio=&prolookupsearchcheck=
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+false+1-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+5
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=sapphire



I have spent a good chunk of time at the store the past few weeks and saw and tried on those necklaces. The dbty one was gorgeous, very delicate but the metal and diamonds definitely made the sapphire center stone POP.

The circle necklace was pretty as well, but didn't really catch my eye so much. It was blingy for sure, but the sapphires (on the ones I saw) were not as vivid in color.


----------



## cvalier26

paruparo said:


> I have spent a good chunk of time at the store the past few weeks and saw and tried on those necklaces. The dbty one was gorgeous, very delicate but the metal and diamonds definitely made the sapphire center stone POP.
> 
> The circle necklace was pretty as well, but didn't really catch my eye so much. It was blingy for sure, but the sapphires (on the ones I saw) were not as vivid in color.


Thanks!  Did you happen to take any pictures when you tried items on ? 
At first I wanted two pendants, one sapphire and one diamond, to layer - but this one might be the right fit . I love the way sapphires and diamonds look together, and also the delicate Tiffany dbty style with the fine chain and bezels really allows the stone to shine


----------



## lazeny

My little anniversary gift.


----------



## lazeny

Modelling pics.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ Very pretty!!!


----------



## Christofle

lazeny said:


> Modelling pics.



Do you happen to have the matching earrings?


----------



## uhpharm01

lazeny said:


> My little anniversary gift.



Very nice.


----------



## Junkenpo

lazeny said:


> My little anniversary gift.



I love this!  I've seen the earrings, but never the pendant. It looks fabulous without being ostentatious and lovely on you.  I bet  it is easy to dress up/down, too.  Happy anniversary!


----------



## lazeny

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^^ Very pretty!!!





Christofle said:


> Do you happen to have the matching earrings?





uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.





Junkenpo said:


> I love this!  I've seen the earrings, but never the pendant. It looks fabulous without being ostentatious and lovely on you.  I bet  it is easy to dress up/down, too.  Happy anniversary!



Thank you so much!  I love them. I have the earrings as well.  It looks lovely when worn together.


----------



## reddress

anybody have tiffany stud dbty total 2 or 1 carat? please show me i wanna see how they look when people wore it. thank u


----------



## clydekiwi

This is my collection


----------



## raerae84120

I got one of the pics last night as "congrats on your promotion!" gift to myself. It's the 1.5" daisy key.

I wear contacts but my backup glasses are Tiffany key glasses. Love them. Very comfortable as well.

Pearl earrings were a just because gift from bf last week. 

Knot key was a gift from bf for last Christmas.


----------



## JessLovesTim

raerae84120 said:


> I got one of the pics last night as "congrats on your promotion!" gift to myself. It's the 1.5" daisy key.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear contacts but my backup glasses are Tiffany key glasses. Love them. Very comfortable as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl earrings were a just because gift from bf last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Knot key was a gift from bf for last Christmas.




Congrats on your promotion!!! I love your key necklace- very pretty design!


----------



## OinkMoo

Does anyone know if Tiffany still sell their XL heart enamel RTT charm? Fiancée got me an enamel heart necklace and the charm looks smaller than what I remembered. I was looking on the Tiffany website and this is all I could find: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28750951&mcat=&cid=288216

Is it the same size as the XL or is this one smaller?


----------



## uhpharm01

Oinkitsthao said:


> Does anyone know if Tiffany still sell their XL heart enamel RTT charm? Fiancée got me an enamel heart necklace and the charm looks smaller than what I remembered. I was looking on the Tiffany website and this is all I could find: http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28750951&mcat=&cid=288216
> 
> Is it the same size as the XL or is this one smaller?


The heart that you posted a link to is the medium size.


----------



## OinkMoo

uhpharm01 said:


> The heart that you posted a link to is the medium size.



Yes, I know. I'm wondering if they discontinued the XL or is the medium now their "XL"?


----------



## uhpharm01

Oinkitsthao said:


> Yes, I know. I'm wondering if they discontinued the XL or is the medium now their "XL"?



The XL has been discontinued. I saw the ultra large or extra large and it's no longer available.


----------



## OinkMoo

uhpharm01 said:


> The XL has been discontinued. I saw the ultra large or extra large and it's no longer available.



So sad! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## blu noir

Does anyone have any thoughts on the beaded 16" silver chain vs the regular chain? I bought a tiffany notes heart tag charm for my mum and am having trouble deciding on a chain for it. One of her favorite pendants has a similar beaded style, but I know she also loves the regular chain too. Any input is appreciated! Pic 1: the heart charm, Pic 2: beaded chain, Pic 3: regular chain


----------



## Caz71

blu noir said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the beaded 16" silver chain vs the regular chain? I bought a tiffany notes heart tag charm for my mum and am having trouble deciding on a chain for it. One of her favorite pendants has a similar beaded style, but I know she also loves the regular chain too. Any input is appreciated! Pic 1: the heart charm, Pic 2: beaded chain, Pic 3: regular chain



I have the Tiffany notes with beaded chain. Looks nicer I think than the regular.


----------



## blu noir

Caz71 said:


> I have the Tiffany notes with beaded chain. Looks nicer I think than the regular.



Thanks for the response Caz71! I was leaning towards the beaded chain and think I just needed some reassurance lol. Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Oinkitsthao said:


> So sad! Thanks for letting me know!


  You're welcome.


----------



## Tiare

Hi ladies,

Just a quick question. My fiance just picked up my wedding ring at Tiffanys, (we had ordered it to the store over the phone,) and it didn't come with any sort of paperwork. Is that normal?

Thanks if anyone can answer


----------



## MatAllston

Tiare said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick question. My fiance just picked up my wedding ring at Tiffanys, (we had ordered it to the store over the phone,) and it didn't come with any sort of paperwork. Is that normal?
> 
> Thanks if anyone can answer




Is that an e-ring? If it is, the certificate will come back in the mail or you can pick it up at the boutique in a few weeks.


----------



## Tiare

MatAllston said:


> Is that an e-ring? If it is, the certificate will come back in the mail or you can pick it up at the boutique in a few weeks.




No, it's a wedding band. Both the sales person at the one I got it from and when I called a different store over the phone said my receipt would be my authenticity. It seemed weird to me.


----------



## MatAllston

Tiare said:


> No, it's a wedding band. Both the sales person at the one I got it from and when I called a different store over the phone said my receipt would be my authenticity. It seemed weird to me.



You will only get a receipt for a wedding band unless the wedding band is over $10K or so, then they will issue you an appraisal letter for insurance use.


----------



## shoepursemomma

Some silver bracelets and working on Xmas cards.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread like crazy (went through all of the pages..maybe a few times). I've already posted this in the authenticate this thread, but since there are so many Tiffany lovers and experts in this thread, I wanted to confirm authenticity of a discontinued ring before the payment is released to the seller on Poshmark (you have 3 days from when you receive it and then it's final).

I was searching for the discontinued Paloma Picasso zig zag ring and found one on Poshmark: https://poshmark.com/listing/authent...895545c11d1312

I'm not 100% it's authentic, but made an unwise decision and purchased it anyway. The seller said she bought it from another website like Poshmark and included a fake (she did not say it was fake, but it is clearly fake to me) box and pouch that she said she received when she went to get the ring cleaned (she has 3 of these rings). This is the original posting with the 3 rings, although she did change the photos: https://poshmark.com/listing/Tiffany-com-zigzag-rings-size-412-548ca477b94475054c01e61f

Sorry for the huge photos! Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## KrissNol

So sorry about your purchase. Poshmark is against fakes. Submit a claim that the ring is fake.


----------



## uhpharm01

clydekiwi said:


> This is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826032
> 
> View attachment 2826033
> 
> View attachment 2826034
> 
> View attachment 2826035
> 
> View attachment 2826036



Nice collection of gold and silver items.


----------



## uhpharm01

clydekiwi said:


> This is my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826032
> 
> View attachment 2826033
> 
> View attachment 2826034
> 
> View attachment 2826035
> 
> View attachment 2826036



Nice collection of gold and silver items. I especially like you heart ring.


----------



## haneulhouseki

KrissNol said:


> So sorry about your purchase. Poshmark is against fakes. Submit a claim that the ring is fake.


Thank you! I have and hopefully they will accept my claim (:


----------



## raerae84120

My new fiancee gave me $1000 to Tiffany so bought some things. I debated either one good size dbty or little items and in the end, little items won. I have a little diamond necklace I never wear so thought this was better. At least I'd wear them often. One of the ring is for my best friend. I'm going to "propose" to her with the ring to be my maid of honor. I know  it's the ring she wanted so hopefully she'll be happy with it.

There's something so fun about looking at 5 wrapped blue boxes. They even gave me extra cards and envelopes. Includes:
Arrow necklace
Silver/rose gold lock 
Interlocking ring
Enchant heart earrings
Narrow ring for bff


----------



## emchhardy

raerae84120 - Fun haul, congrats!  I especially like the arrow pendant and heart earrings.


----------



## Caz71

http://m.tiffany.com.au/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=33643063&mcat=148204&cid=287465  this is gorgeous. Did Santa bring anyone this... elsa peretti heart dbty!


----------



## whiteonwhite

raerae84120 said:


> My new fiancee gave me $1000 to Tiffany so bought some things. I debated either one good size dbty or little items and in the end, little items won. I have a little diamond necklace I never wear so thought this was better. At least I'd wear them often. One of the ring is for my best friend. I'm going to "propose" to her with the ring to be my maid of honor. I know  it's the ring she wanted so hopefully she'll be happy with it.
> 
> There's something so fun about looking at 5 wrapped blue boxes. They even gave me extra cards and envelopes. Includes:
> Arrow necklace
> Silver/rose gold lock
> Interlocking ring
> Enchant heart earrings
> Narrow ring for bff


Love the Enchant line. Great choice!


----------



## raerae84120

Fiancee gave me 2 Tiffany for xmas. Enchant heart necklace and cupcake charm. Now I have enchant matching necklace and earrings!


----------



## Htufo

pinterest.com/pin/353180795752945360/

Tiffany necklace - large cross.  

Anyone have experience on how safe this chain is?  What is the strongest chain I can purchase?  This is platinum but the cross is heavy.


----------



## Htufo

pinterest.com/pin/353180795752945360/


----------



## sammysprinkle

For Christmas my true love gave to me.... one platinum diamond necklace. OMG!


----------



## cvalier26

sammysprinkle said:


> For Christmas my true love gave to me.... one platinum diamond necklace. OMG!


Lovely! What size is it?


----------



## sammysprinkle

cvalier26 said:


> Lovely! What size is it?



It's 0.08! Which I know sounds small but it's perfect for me as I loooove bling but don't like overly blingy/big jewellery. 0.08 is about the same size as one of the color by the yard earrings (I have aquamarine in 0.12total or 0.06 per stud).


----------



## Zuhrah

Has anyone ever bought an *earring back* - in sterling silver - from Tiffany store?
How much did it cost?
Did you have to turn in your earrings for repair, or just bought an *earring back*?


----------



## Htufo

I have three non silver pieces...platinum diamond large cross which I just got for Christmas!! (am a bit worried about the strength of the chain) and 4.2k Diamond platinum engagement ring, my wedding band matches as well.


----------



## sammysprinkle

Zuhrah said:


> Has anyone ever bought an *earring back* - in sterling silver - from Tiffany store?
> How much did it cost?
> Did you have to turn in your earrings for repair, or just bought an *earring back*?



Yes you can just walk in a buy a back, some are different so it would be good to take the matching one with you. Silver ones cost me AUD$10, and platinum about AUD$50 =) they have a little bag of them, sometimes they will give them for free so best not to have your wallet out and ready, nor ask them how much


----------



## sammysprinkle

Htufo said:


> I have three non silver pieces...platinum diamond large cross which I just got for Christmas!! (am a bit worried about the strength of the chain) and 4.2k Diamond platinum engagement ring, my wedding band matches as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843106



4.2 Karats?!?!?!


----------



## Htufo

sammysprinkle said:


> 4.2 Karats?!?!?!


Ooops I mean Carats.  Sorry!!


----------



## Htufo

Here are "normal" pics of it.  I adore it.


----------



## Nutcracker

Htufo said:


> Here are "normal" pics of it.  I adore it.


Oh. My. God.   Beautiful!


----------



## Awongyy

My Christmas present from the hubs  Tiffany T ring and chain bracelet in yellow gold. Love the Tiffany T collection.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My first Tiffany piece, the T square ring. I'm impatiently waiting for the bangle, which is on backorder in my size &#128532;


----------



## sparklemint

I love the DBTY and the Return To collections.  Hoping to score a diamond ring at some point in my life


----------



## Blingthang

My Tiffany collection (my fiance gave me all of these except the pillbox):

1. Silver heart lock
2. Silver butterfly charm
3. Silver and rose gold vintage lock
4. Silver beaded chain (18")
5. Silver and rubedo 1837 horseshoe necklace
6. Silver Paloma Picasso olive leaf vine necklace
7. Silver and rubedo RTT bead bracelet
8. Silver suitcase pillbox


----------



## Blingthang




----------



## Blingthang

&#128516;


----------



## Blingthang

&#128515;


----------



## Blingthang

&#128525;


----------



## Blingthang

&#128521;


----------



## Blingthang

&#128515;


----------



## Junkenpo

Blingthang said:


> &#128515;



This is adorable! Love this one!


----------



## cvalier26

Blingthang said:


> &#128515;


Love this, I have the silver ring and was hesitating about the necklace.. Do you have a mod pic?


----------



## Blingthang

Junkenpo said:


> This is adorable! Love this one!


Thanks Junkenpo!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Blingthang said:


> &#128516;


We are bracelet twins.  Did you get the matching necklace and earrings?


----------



## Blingthang

mzbrown1103 said:


> We are bracelet twins.  Did you get the matching necklace and earrings?


No, I didn't but I have the earrings on my wish list.


----------



## mzbrown1103

Blingthang said:


> No, I didn't but I have the earrings on my wish list.


I have the earrings on my wishlist also.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mrsinsyder

Updating my collection...

Rose gold Bean earrings, mini Bottle, rose gold Love, and medium Bean




Atlas bracelet, ruthenium medium Bone cuff, and Bead necklace (don't remember the name...). Tiffany blue faced Breitling in the back almost counts too 




Cufflinks and XO ring, neither of which I know the correct name for


----------



## disney16

My one and only Tiffany item.


----------



## Cloverberry

1. Paloma Picasso collection - olive leaf necklace

2. Tiffany Notes collection - I love you ring

3. Tiffany Keys collection - silver key necklace


----------



## emilycici

cute


----------



## DiamondsForever

I was lucky enough to spend New Year in New York. Unwrapping my shopping to cheer myself up about going back to work tomorrow.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Love my new bracelet, forgot how pretty it was as been a week since purchase!


----------



## EBMIC

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my new bracelet, forgot how pretty it was as been a week since purchase!


Congratulations!!


----------



## katierose

Blingthang said:


> &#128515;



All of your Tiffany things are beautiful!


----------



## katierose

mrsinsyder said:


> Updating my collection...
> 
> Rose gold Bean earrings, mini Bottle, rose gold Love, and medium Bean
> 
> View attachment 2850260
> 
> 
> Atlas bracelet, ruthenium medium Bone cuff, and Bead necklace (don't remember the name...). Tiffany blue faced Breitling in the back almost counts too
> 
> View attachment 2850259
> 
> 
> Cufflinks and XO ring, neither of which I know the correct name for
> 
> View attachment 2850261



All beautiful!


----------



## katierose

disney16 said:


> My one and only Tiffany item.
> 
> View attachment 2850574
> View attachment 2850575
> View attachment 2850576
> View attachment 2850577



Very pretty, especially like the stones on the sides.


----------



## katierose

Cloverberry said:


> 1. Paloma Picasso collection - olive leaf necklace
> 
> 2. Tiffany Notes collection - I love you ring
> 
> 3. Tiffany Keys collection - silver key necklace
> 
> View attachment 2850978



Gorgeous pieces! Love the leaves necklace.


----------



## katierose

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my new bracelet, forgot how pretty it was as been a week since purchase!



Lovely! I have this bracelet also. Do you find the clasp is small?


----------



## DiamondsForever

EBMIC said:


> Congratulations!!


 thanks hon!


----------



## DiamondsForever

katierose said:


> Lovely! I have this bracelet also. Do you find the clasp is small?


Yes I do, thought it was just me! Do you have any tips for putting it on easily? Its really hard to do up. Also have the beads on yours scratched much? I'm hoping to keep it nice, its so shiny! Id like to stack it with other things but think it might scratch the beads?


----------



## katierose

DiamondsForever said:


> Yes I do, thought it was just me! Do you have any tips for putting it on easily? Its really hard to do up. Also have the beads on yours scratched much? I'm hoping to keep it nice, its so shiny! Id like to stack it with other things but think it might scratch the beads?



I definitely think they should put a larger clasp on some of these bracelets, especially since we can only use one hand to put them on. No tips, in fact the other day I couldn't get it on and after about 5 minute gave up and wore something else, LOL. It is easier to put on my left wrist but that's where I wear my watch.
I haven't used mine that much, but the beads are still fine, though I would expect them to scratch over time.


----------



## atlcoach

katierose said:


> I definitely think they should put a larger clasp on some of these bracelets, especially since we can only use one hand to put them on. No tips, in fact the other day I couldn't get it on and after about 5 minute gave up and wore something else, LOL. It is easier to put on my left wrist but that's where I wear my watch.
> I haven't used mine that much, but the beads are still fine, though I would expect them to scratch over time.




I can't put mine on at all by myself - so frustrating. I bought the small T link bracelet and that clasp is impossible. Luckily, I can slip it over my hand.


----------



## katierose

atlcoach said:


> I can't put mine on at all by myself - so frustrating. I bought the small T link bracelet and that clasp is impossible. Luckily, I can slip it over my hand.



Yes, it's very frustrating. I have one favorite bracelet (not Tiffany) and I can't put it on or take it off by myself. The loop that the clasp goes into is so small, I'm thinking of asking a jeweler to add a larger ring to it to make it easier.


----------



## Babsiegirl

A tip to put your bracelets on by yourself. Tape across loop end to inner wrist. Much easier when one side stays put!!!


----------



## Cloverberry

katierose said:


> Gorgeous pieces! Love the leaves necklace.




Thanks! I try to get timeless looking pieces. The leaves is my newest addition and I'm loving it!


----------



## Cloverberry

DiamondsForever said:


> Love my new bracelet, forgot how pretty it was as been a week since purchase!




Beautiful! I've been thinking about this piece for quite a while but the comments about it being difficult to put on by yourself is something I never considered. Let us know how you do!


----------



## Caz71

I plan to sell some Tiffany jewellery. Its silver stuff though. Has anyone sold on ebay? Is it worth doing it. Want to fund a gold bracelet! Thanx


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - I've sold Tiffany on ebay.  I have never had a problem selling any of it.  You do take a bit of a loss though (from original retail value) so be prepared for that.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Cloverberry said:


> Beautiful! I've been thinking about this piece for quite a while but the comments about it being difficult to put on by yourself is something I never considered. Let us know how you do!



Thanks Cloverberry  its a beautiful piece. Had lots of compliments today on it. I've been doing it up myself. Its possible to do, just a bit fiddly. Don't let that put you off. I'm sure I'll get so much wear out of it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

katierose said:


> I definitely think they should put a larger clasp on some of these bracelets, especially since we can only use one hand to put them on. No tips, in fact the other day I couldn't get it on and after about 5 minute gave up and wore something else, LOL. It is easier to put on my left wrist but that's where I wear my watch.
> I haven't used mine that much, but the beads are still fine, though I would expect them to scratch over time.



I know what you mean Katierose. I neatly gave up this morning as was running late for work. I was determine to show it off though!
Hope the beads stay shiny. Would love this in WG..


----------



## DiamondsForever

atlcoach said:


> I can't put mine on at all by myself - so frustrating. I bought the small T link bracelet and that clasp is impossible. Luckily, I can slip it over my hand.


Would love to see modelling picture of your T bracelet?


----------



## KatherineOxx

Purchased these on the 2nd of January and I'm in love. Can't go wrong with classic pearl studs!


----------



## atlcoach

DiamondsForever said:


> Would love to see modelling picture of your T bracelet?




Here you go!&#128522;


----------



## rainita

Not sure if there is a jewellery ID thread I haven't seen, but does anyone recognise this as being a Tiffany piece? I've not seen this double link style before.


----------



## DiamondsForever

atlcoach said:


> Here you go!&#128522;
> View attachment 2852524



Pretty! Love this


----------



## Caz71

emchhardy said:


> Caz71 - I've sold Tiffany on ebay.  I have never had a problem selling any of it.  You do take a bit of a loss though (from original retail value) so be prepared for that.



Yes true.  Did it take u long to sell?


----------



## emchhardy

Caz71 - I usually put them up on a 5 day auction and I've only had to re-list once.


----------



## emchhardy

atlcoach - I love your Tiffany T link bracelet.  I want one.  It's on my wish list.


----------



## katierose

atlcoach said:


> Here you go!&#128522;
> View attachment 2852524



Love your stack. Both the T bracelet and the bangle are beautiful.


----------



## katierose

Babsiegirl said:


> A tip to put your bracelets on by yourself. Tape across loop end to inner wrist. Much easier when one side stays put!!!



Thanks so much, would never have thought of that. Will give it it try today.


----------



## katierose

KatherineOxx said:


> Purchased these on the 2nd of January and I'm in love. Can't go wrong with classic pearl studs!
> 
> View attachment 2852428
> View attachment 2852429



Love those pearls!


----------



## DiamondsForever

katierose said:


> thanks so much, would never have thought of that. Will give it it try today.



+1


----------



## atlcoach

DiamondsForever said:


> Pretty! Love this




Thanks!&#128522;


----------



## atlcoach

emchhardy said:


> atlcoach - I love your Tiffany T link bracelet.  I want one.  It's on my wish list.




Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## atlcoach

katierose said:


> Love your stack. Both the T bracelet and the bangle are beautiful.




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Blingthang

katierose said:


> All of your Tiffany things are beautiful!


Thanks, Katierose!


----------



## mills

Caz71 said:


> I plan to sell some Tiffany jewellery. Its silver stuff though. Has anyone sold on ebay? Is it worth doing it. Want to fund a gold bracelet! Thanx



Caz I've sold a few silver Tiffany pieces on eBay and never had a problem. Take lots of photos and one of the receipt if you have it. I always had receipts, packaging etc with my listed items. I've even sold a platinum piece. All buyers were very happy. I usually do a 7 day auction and I've never resisted the silver items.


----------



## EBMIC

disney16 said:


> My one and only Tiffany item.
> 
> View attachment 2850574
> View attachment 2850575
> View attachment 2850576
> View attachment 2850577


Love the glasses!!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

The diamond bean is available again in store but not on the website. Does this usually happen? I tried on the $5k version in NYC 5th Av. Was in Harrods today and tried on the .12 diamond version. £2.5k. DH brought me 12mm SS Bean for wedding anniversary last year. He's a little put out I'd like to upgrade to the diamond version! 
I say it shows how much I love the design?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Elsa Peretti sterling Padova pizza cutter


----------



## EtamRiah

inch37 said:


> Tiffany 2 inch heart key in silver :O)


So pretty!


----------



## EtamRiah

atlcoach said:


> Here you go!&#128522;
> View attachment 2852524


What brand of watch is that?


----------



## atlcoach

EtamRiah said:


> What brand of watch is that?




It's an older version of the Michele Deco. An all white one they made several years ago.


----------



## raerae84120

An early birthday present from the fiancee. Tanzanite CBTY bracelet


----------



## Caz71

raerae84120 said:


> An early birthday present from the fiancee. Tanzanite CBTY bracelet



I luv the tanzanite. Had to settle on aquamarine as was out of stock. Pls post a model pic if you can&#128525;


----------



## katierose

raerae84120 said:


> An early birthday present from the fiancee. Tanzanite CBTY bracelet



Very pretty!


----------



## raerae84120

Caz71 said:


> I luv the tanzanite. Had to settle on aquamarine as was out of stock. Pls post a model pic if you can&#128525;



Modeling pics


----------



## Caz71

raerae84120 said:


> Modeling pics



Wow colour really pops!!&#128077;


----------



## Amsterdam

Latest addition


----------



## Caz71

Here are my three dbtys. Two bracelets which I layer. So comfy in the summer and my .05 necklace.


----------



## pree

Caz71 said:


> Here are my three dbtys. Two bracelets which I layer. So comfy in the summer and my .05 necklace.




Looks great! I'm thinking of getting a dbty bracelet to wear together with another dainty bracelet. But I'm worried that they will get twisted together...how do you find wearing 2 at the same time?


----------



## Caz71

pree said:


> Looks great! I'm thinking of getting a dbty bracelet to wear together with another dainty bracelet. But I'm worried that they will get twisted together...how do you find wearing 2 at the same time?



Pree they dont really tangle. Well not like layering necklaces do&#128533;


----------



## pree

Thanks, Caz!


----------



## EtamRiah

atlcoach said:


> It's an older version of the Michele Deco. An all white one they made several years ago.


Thank you for the response, and it's a lovely watch!
The all white inner face makes it very unique.


----------



## Babsiegirl

New DBTY RG necklace. I just love it!!


----------



## smashinstyle

Babsiegirl said:


> New DBTY RG necklace. I just love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871145



very nice! what is the carat weight on this one?


----------



## Babsiegirl

smashinstyle said:


> very nice! what is the carat weight on this one?




Thanks!!! It's .30 carat.&#128522;


----------



## pukasonqo

colours by the yard, pink sapphire (get your magnifying glasses!)


----------



## Babsiegirl

pukasonqo said:


> colours by the yard, pink sapphire (get your magnifying glasses!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871772




Very nice!!


----------



## smashinstyle

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks!!! It's .30 carat.&#128522;



thank you so much for sharing! I'm debating between the .20 and the .14 YG at the moment and now possibly the .30 thanks to seeing your photo


----------



## pukasonqo

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!!




thank you!


----------



## katierose

pukasonqo said:


> colours by the yard, pink sapphire (get your magnifying glasses!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871772



Very pretty!


----------



## pukasonqo

katierose said:


> Very pretty!




thank you! i used to have one with a green stone (tanzanite? emerald?) but i lost it! sadly, they don't seem to use that stone anymore...pink is cute and looks good against my skin &#128570;


----------



## Arlene619

My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Arlene619 said:


> My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?


 
Hi! Honestly I think this is one of those bracelets that can be worn by anyone at any age  but at 29 you are very young and I think you should rock it!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

I just purchased this lovely. Waiting on an authentication from the thread here on TPF but the place I purchased it (coutureusa) has good reviews here, so I think I am okay. I adore pink sapphires, I have a pink sapph/diamond alternating wedding band and I purchased this for my other hand so it has a little something too. I am SO SO SO excited to recieve it. It is my first non silver Tiffany piece (minus scarves!). 











It should be here tuesday!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Arlene619 said:


> My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?



I think at 29 you're totally fine. It's a cute casual bracelet, wear it proudly.


----------



## etk123

Perfect in Pink said:


> I just purchased this lovely. Waiting on an authentication from the thread here on TPF but the place I purchased it (coutureusa) has good reviews here, so I think I am okay. I adore pink sapphires, I have a pink sapph/diamond alternating wedding band and I purchased this for my other hand so it has a little something too. I am SO SO SO excited to recieve it. It is my first non silver Tiffany piece (minus scarves!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be here tuesday!




Oooooh I love this!!! Post pics please!!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

etk123 said:


> Oooooh I love this!!! Post pics please!!



I definitely will as soon as it comes in!


----------



## solitudelove

Arlene619 said:


> My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?




Beautiful bracelet!!! And 29 is definitely still young!! I'm sure the bracelet will look amazing on you!


----------



## srying

Anyone own the interlocking circles necklace in rose gold and silver? Got mine last week and after a few wears, the silver part looks really horrible (for the price paid of course), i understand if it tarnished but it just looked all scratched up and the surface is already not circle if you get what i mean...  its my anniversary gift and first tiffany, so sad and disappointed! Now i need to reconsider getting my wedding ring from them :'(


----------



## MahoganyQT

My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!


----------



## katierose

MahoganyQT said:


> My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2875505



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## katierose

srying said:


> Anyone own the interlocking circles necklace in rose gold and silver? Got mine last week and after a few wears, the silver part looks really horrible (for the price paid of course), i understand if it tarnished but it just looked all scratched up and the surface is already not circle if you get what i mean...  its my anniversary gift and first tiffany, so sad and disappointed! Now i need to reconsider getting my wedding ring from them :'(



I would take it back to Tiffany and see what they say. If it's only been a week and there are problems I'd be unhappy too.


----------



## srying

katierose said:


> I would take it back to Tiffany and see what they say. If it's only been a week and there are problems I'd be unhappy too.




I've emailed them on the issue since i purchased mine from another country. They called within 24 hours and offer to exchange since its still under exchange period. Now i'm torn as i really love the interlock idea but at the same time, i would prefer a piece that will last for a good amount of time. Currently looking at the open heart necklace... Hmm...


----------



## ScottyGal

MahoganyQT said:


> My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2875505



Simply stunning!


----------



## Meeka41

MahoganyQT said:


> My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2875505




You don't need a whole lot of something to get your point across...and your pieces are stunning&#128076;&#128077;


----------



## MahoganyQT

katierose said:


> Wow! Beautiful!




Thanks! I justified the need to have it
because my name also starts with a T.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Meeka41 said:


> You don't need a whole lot of something to get your point across...and your pieces are stunning&#128076;&#128077;




Awww...thanks &#128515;


----------



## Caz71

Some of my collection..


----------



## razl62

Caz71 said:


> Some of my collection..



Hi Caz, great collection! Which hoops are in your picture (collection and size). Those look like great every day earrings!


----------



## Caz71

razl62 said:


> Hi Caz, great collection! Which hoops are in your picture (collection and size). Those look like great every day earrings!



They a medium.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

It's here it's here!!

My first non silver Tiffany piece. It's a platinum and pink sapphire eternity band from the legacy collection. The stones are small, but they sparkle like crazy! Wish I could have captured it better on camera. I bought it pre loved but it's in great condition, looks like it was never even worn. Used my other boxes and whatnot to take pics since it unfortunately didn't come with the velvet box. Wish I could buy one. I love it so much, and it's actually very comfortable!

Had to share here because my friends just don't understand lol


----------



## etk123

Perfect in Pink said:


> It's here it's here!!
> 
> My first non silver Tiffany piece. It's a platinum and pink sapphire eternity band from the legacy collection. The stones are small, but they sparkle like crazy! Wish I could have captured it better on camera. I bought it pre loved but it's in great condition, looks like it was never even worn. Used my other boxes and whatnot to take pics since it unfortunately didn't come with the velvet box. Wish I could buy one. I love it so much, and it's actually very comfortable!
> 
> Had to share here because my friends just don't understand lol



It's beautiful!! I love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sem1007

Arlene619 said:


> My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?



My boyfriend bought me this for Christmas and I absolutely love it, and him ofcourse (im 25 for reference) it's so pretty 
Matches any age!


----------



## Arlene619

solitudelove said:


> Beautiful bracelet!!! And 29 is definitely still young!! I'm sure the bracelet will look amazing on you!



Thanks so much &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Arlene619

MahoganyQT said:


> My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2875505



Love love love!  &#128525; I saw those online and they look gorgeous on you .  Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Caz71 said:


> Some of my collection..




Nice collection &#128525;


----------



## MahoganyQT

Arlene619 said:


> Love love love!  &#128525; I saw those online and they look gorgeous on you .  Congrats!




Thanks! &#128515;


----------



## Juniper10

My first pieces, 2 items purchased a few days ago. So far I love these.


----------



## Juniper10

A better pic of the lapis blue.


----------



## ek9977

Just my Tiffany wedding set....


----------



## leooh

A humble start... My first piece ever... Thank you for sharing in my joy


----------



## arya24

My birthday present &#128522;&#128515;&#128513;&#128525;


----------



## rea11yb0red

leooh said:


> A humble start... My first piece ever... Thank you for sharing in my joy
> View attachment 2877500




Congrats on your first piece!  Love the bean because it goes with everything. I'm wearing mine right now.  




arya24 said:


> View attachment 2877824
> 
> 
> My birthday present &#128522;&#128515;&#128513;&#128525;




Beautiful. Happy birthday!


----------



## leooh

Dear rea11yb0red,
Thank you very much! Can't wait to wear it too I hope to add a bracelet and eventually a dBTY soon this year, have been drooling over pictures of others...


----------



## MatAllston

Juniper10 said:


> A better pic of the lapis blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876232


 
I love the blue. Would you be able to post a modeling shot? Thanks.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My collection only consists of these 2 pieces. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 2875505


Beautiful.....love that set!!!!  Looks great on you too.  I have a Tiffany necklace and matching link bracelet from several years ago, and I love it!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Beautiful.....love that set!!!!  Looks great on you too.  I have a Tiffany necklace and matching link bracelet from several years ago, and I love it!!!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Nymf

My engagement ring- the tiffany setting with duamond band &#128150;


----------



## leooh

Nymf said:


> My engagement ring- the tiffany setting with duamond band &#128150;




That's gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Nymf

Thanks leeoh! &#128522;&#128150;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Hubby just surprised me with a mini bead bracelet for my birthday! Its so pretty and dainty. A nightmare to do up so far. Does anyone else find that?


----------



## Babsiegirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Hubby just surprised me with a mini bead bracelet for my birthday! Its so pretty and dainty. A nightmare to do up so far. Does anyone else find that?




Yes, they are difficult to put on. Tape the none clasp end to inner wrist. Makes putting on easier!!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Babsiegirl said:


> Yes, they are difficult to put on. Tape the none clasp end to inner wrist. Makes putting on easier!!!


Thanks Babsiegirl. I shall try that. Does it take the shine off the silver? Hoping the clasp will get less stiff when I've been wearing it for a while.
Always exciting to wake up on your birthday to a blue box!


----------



## charmac

Beautiful bracelet for any age &#9786;


----------



## charmac

Love your collection. I have been eyeing the bracelet and hoping to get it soon...


----------



## Babsiegirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks Babsiegirl. I shall try that. Does it take the shine off the silver? Hoping the clasp will get less stiff when I've been wearing it for a while.
> 
> Always exciting to wake up on your birthday to a blue box!




No, the scotch tape doesn't hurt the silver!!!


----------



## Katy Sarah

Just one new piece to share - Atlas hinged bracelet in 18k rose gold   Sorry about the poor quality phone pic, it doesn't do the bracelet justice.  I might do a model pic once I've had a mani...


----------



## leooh

Katy Sarah said:


> Just one new piece to share - Atlas hinged bracelet in 18k rose gold   Sorry about the poor quality phone pic, it doesn't do the bracelet justice.  I might do a model pic once I've had a mani...




Congrats! I love the atlas line... Rose gold is so pretty too


----------



## DiamondsForever

Babsiegirl said:


> No, the scotch tape doesn't hurt the silver!!!



You were right Hon! Micropore tape is the answer.


----------



## Babsiegirl

DiamondsForever said:


> You were right Hon! Micropore tape is the answer.




I'm glad it worked for you!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

http://m.tiffany.co.uk/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP07214&mcat=&cid=&search=1
Ladies, does anyone own this bracelet? Would love to see a modelling pic. Can't help thinking it would layer so well with my new mini round tag RTT bracelet....


----------



## Allure73

My Tiffany arm candy


----------



## EBMIC

Allure73 said:


> My Tiffany arm candy


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Juniper10

MatAllston said:


> I love the blue. Would you be able to post a modeling shot? Thanks.




Here you go!


----------



## Caz71

Juniper10 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884084



Ohh pretty.  Im sure I saw yr necklace at my work the other day! I really like this ...&#9786;


----------



## emchhardy

Juniper10 - I'm now lusting for this necklace.  It's so pretty.


----------



## MatAllston

Juniper10 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884084


 


Thank you, it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## MsCuppycake




----------



## raerae84120

Fiancee and I are skipping Valentine's day and he just gave me this as no reason present. I've been waiting for it to come back in stock for couple of months and when he went to Tiffany to send something in for repair for me, he saw it and got it! He actually took a pic of mini vs. medium so I'm going to post it as well. Can't believe how tiny the mini is! Mine is the medium.


----------



## Zojja

That looks cute.


----------



## JessLovesTim

I have a Tiffany DBTY necklace that is on a 16 in chain. I really want to layer it with an Elsa Peretti letter pendant but I don't know if that is too much. I went to Tiffany's yesterday to try it on and would have to get the chain extended for sure. Does anyone else layer these two necklaces or something similar? I became a little overwhelmed in the store yesterday because it was so busy due to vday coming up and I didn't want to take up the SA's time because it was so busy. But what do the rest of you think about layering the two necklaces? I'd like some opinions!


----------



## americanroyal89

I just picked up a part of the T collection. I actually went to Cartier first to look at s bracelet I had been eyeing online. But I didn't like the bracelet in person, it was too dainty for me. So then I went to Tiffany's to look at the T wire bracelets. But the large was still snug on my wrist  

Almost called it a day but then I saw this and just had to have it. I love the T collection. My name begins with a T and my nephew calls me Uncle T  




The T link bracelet in rose gold. 

This was my first nonsilver purchase from Tiffany! I was kind of excited lol. Getting the navy blue velvet box and offered refreshments, loved the experience as much as I love the bracelet.


----------



## fashion_junky

Here is my collection...minus my dbty earrings which I rarely take off.


----------



## fashion_junky

And....


----------



## atlcoach

americanroyal89 said:


> I just picked up a part of the T collection. I actually went to Cartier first to look at s bracelet I had been eyeing online. But I didn't like the bracelet in person, it was too dainty for me. So then I went to Tiffany's to look at the T wire bracelets. But the large was still snug on my wrist
> 
> Almost called it a day but then I saw this and just had to have it. I love the T collection. My name begins with a T and my nephew calls me Uncle T
> 
> View attachment 2888741
> 
> 
> The T link bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> This was my first nonsilver purchase from Tiffany! I was kind of excited lol. Getting the navy blue velvet box and offered refreshments, loved the experience as much as I love the bracelet.




Love it! I have the silver version. &#128516;


----------



## americanroyal89

atlcoach said:


> Love it! I have the silver version. &#128516;




Thank you!! Yea the silver one is great. Now I'm thinking of getting that one in the future and layering them but that may be a lot of look lol. Idk. I just love the T links on this bracelet &#128515;


----------



## leooh

fashion_junky said:


> And....




Wow, you lucky gal! Envy...


----------



## fashion_junky

leooh said:


> Wow, you lucky gal! Envy...



Thank you. It's taken me years to build my collection...I'm a huge Tiffany fan!


----------



## katierose

fashion_junky said:


> And....



Beautiful collection! 

But I definitely need that jewelry box!


----------



## katierose

americanroyal89 said:


> I just picked up a part of the T collection. I actually went to Cartier first to look at s bracelet I had been eyeing online. But I didn't like the bracelet in person, it was too dainty for me. So then I went to Tiffany's to look at the T wire bracelets. But the large was still snug on my wrist
> 
> Almost called it a day but then I saw this and just had to have it. I love the T collection. My name begins with a T and my nephew calls me Uncle T
> 
> View attachment 2888741
> 
> 
> The T link bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> This was my first nonsilver purchase from Tiffany! I was kind of excited lol. Getting the navy blue velvet box and offered refreshments, loved the experience as much as I love the bracelet.



Looks great!


----------



## americanroyal89

katierose said:


> Looks great!




Thank you


----------



## fashion_junky

katierose said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> But I definitely need that jewelry box!




Thank you! I love the jewelry box...pricey but great quality and so beautiful in the Tiffany blue! My bedroom is decorated in turquoise, so it works perfectly


----------



## Dawn

leooh said:


> A humble start... My first piece ever... Thank you for sharing in my joy
> View attachment 2877500




So perfect! I think I need this in my life!


----------



## leooh

Dawn said:


> So perfect! I think I need this in my life!




It's pretty, get it!


----------



## EBMIC

fashion_junky said:


> And....


Wow!  So stunning, congratulations on such a beautiful collection!


----------



## fashion_junky

EBMIC said:


> Wow!  So stunning, congratulations on such a beautiful collection!



Thank you


----------



## forever.elise

Here is my latest addition to my collection:
Please Return to Tiffany Double Tag Heart Necklace, Blue Enamel 

It was an early Valentine's Day gift from my fiancé. I love the feeling of going into Tiffany's with him and getting a gift. I wanted this necklace for a while. I used to not be a fan of hearts, but what can I say! I've had s change of &#10084;&#65039;! It's a great every day necklace and I will always remember the heart for Valentine's Day&#128536;


----------



## amjac2wm

My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!


----------



## Caz71

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2890748
> 
> View attachment 2890749
> 
> Here is my latest addition to my collection:
> Please Return to Tiffany Double Tag Heart Necklace, Blue Enamel
> 
> It was an early Valentine's Day gift from my fiancé. I love the feeling of going into Tiffany's with him and getting a gift. I wanted this necklace for a while. I used to not be a fan of hearts, but what can I say! I've had s change of &#10084;&#65039;! It's a great every day necklace and I will always remember the heart for Valentine's Day&#128536;



I have same jewellery box!


----------



## forever.elise

Caz71 said:


> I have same jewellery box!




It's perfect! The color is dead on!


----------



## forever.elise

amjac2wm said:


> My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892561




This ring is amazing!!!&#128141;&#127800;


----------



## whiteonwhite

JessLovesTim said:


> I have a Tiffany DBTY necklace that is on a 16 in chain. I really want to layer it with an Elsa Peretti letter pendant but I don't know if that is too much. I went to Tiffany's yesterday to try it on and would have to get the chain extended for sure. Does anyone else layer these two necklaces or something similar? I became a little overwhelmed in the store yesterday because it was so busy due to vday coming up and I didn't want to take up the SA's time because it was so busy. But what do the rest of you think about layering the two necklaces? I'd like some opinions!



I actually have both of these necklaces and layer them all the time. I don't think the look is too much as both are simple classics. I had my DBTY shortened to 15 inches. The EP "L" letter pendant is on a 16 inch chain, which is how it came. Hope that helps!


----------



## JessLovesTim

whiteonwhite said:


> I actually have both of these necklaces and layer them all the time. I don't think the look is too much as both are simple classics. I had my DBTY shortened to 15 inches. The EP "L" letter pendant is on a 16 inch chain, which is how it came. Hope that helps!




You are amazing! Thanks so much and it looks really really nice on you. Thanks for the response!!!


----------



## JessLovesTim

whiteonwhite said:


> I actually have both of these necklaces and layer them all the time. I don't think the look is too much as both are simple classics. I had my DBTY shortened to 15 inches. The EP "L" letter pendant is on a 16 inch chain, which is how it came. Hope that helps!




Actually this really helps because now I love this look even more!


----------



## karo

amjac2wm said:


> My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892561




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## whiteonwhite

JessLovesTim said:


> Actually this really helps because now I love this look even more!


Sure thing. Happy to help and enable


----------



## grace04

amjac2wm said:


> My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892561



Wow!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Jewel84

My Valentine's Day present from my bf -the elsa peretti five wave ring  with a diamond in the middle


----------



## skyqueen

amjac2wm said:


> My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892561




So glad you bought this ring in platinum...perfect!


----------



## amjac2wm

forever.elise said:


> This ring is amazing!!!&#128141;&#127800;







karo said:


> Love it! Congrats!







skyqueen said:


> So glad you bought this ring in platinum...perfect!







grace04 said:


> Wow!  Just beautiful!




Thanks so much ladies!!! It certainly was a nice early Valentine's Day treat to myself, lol!


----------



## Pelagia

Is there other tiffany threads? Like with reveals etc?


----------



## pree

My AP alphabet pendant in 'a', in rose gold


----------



## bucha

My new three diamond yellow gold ring.




It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

bucha said:


> My new three diamond yellow gold ring.
> 
> View attachment 2897559
> 
> 
> It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!
> 
> View attachment 2897560




Lovely ring and awesome pet!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

bucha said:


> It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!
> 
> View attachment 2897560



That is so adorable!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Jewel84 said:


> My Valentine's Day present from my bf -the elsa peretti five wave ring  with a diamond in the middle


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## EBMIC

pree said:


> My AP alphabet pendant in 'a', in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 2897497
> View attachment 2897498


So pretty!!!


----------



## EBMIC

bucha said:


> My new three diamond yellow gold ring.
> 
> View attachment 2897559
> 
> 
> It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!
> 
> View attachment 2897560


Very lovely!


----------



## EBMIC

amjac2wm said:


> My new Enchant flower ring in platinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892561


Wow!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## EBMIC

whiteonwhite said:


> I actually have both of these necklaces and layer them all the time. I don't think the look is too much as both are simple classics. I had my DBTY shortened to 15 inches. The EP "L" letter pendant is on a 16 inch chain, which is how it came. Hope that helps!


I like that look!


----------



## omniavincitamor

bucha said:


> My new three diamond yellow gold ring.
> 
> View attachment 2897559
> 
> 
> It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!
> 
> View attachment 2897560



I love your ring and your hedgehog is absolutely adorable


----------



## Beauty Marked

My small collection of their dainty bracelets from my boyfriend through the years


----------



## Leo the Lion

Beauty Marked said:


> My small collection of their dainty bracelets from my boyfriend through the years


I love all three bracelets! Sweet Boyfriend! I ordered my sister the Return to Tiffany heart bracelet and will give it to her for her B-day in 2 weeks. I think she'll love it. It looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Chapstick

Beauty Marked said:


> My small collection of their dainty bracelets from my boyfriend through the years



Yours is the first real-life photo I've see of the vine(?) bracelet.  All of them are very nice, but that one is so much prettier than I expected it would be!


----------



## Beauty Marked

Leo the Lion said:


> I love all three bracelets! Sweet Boyfriend! I ordered my sister the Return to Tiffany heart bracelet and will give it to her for her B-day in 2 weeks. I think she'll love it. It looks great on your wrist!



Thank you!! And that's the perfect gift for your sister! 



Chapstick said:


> Yours is the first real-life photo I've see of the vine(?) bracelet.  All of them are very nice, but that one is so much prettier than I expected it would be!



Yes! It's the olive branch from the Paloma Picasso collection! Just got it for VDay, and it's gorgeous in real life! Highly recommend it!


----------



## Fairypink

bucha said:


> My new three diamond yellow gold ring.
> 
> View attachment 2897559
> 
> 
> It is one gift that made many happy, as evidenced by this picture. My hedgehog went crazy over the gift bag!
> 
> View attachment 2897560




Your hedgehog is too cute!


----------



## dkgirl503

nice


----------



## bucha

MahoganyQT said:


> Lovely ring and awesome pet!







CleopatraSelene said:


> That is so adorable!!!







EBMIC said:


> Very lovely!







omniavincitamor said:


> I love your ring and your hedgehog is absolutely adorable







Fairypink said:


> Your hedgehog is too cute!





Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## carteraf

JessLovesTim said:


> You are amazing! Thanks so much and it looks really really nice on you. Thanks for the response!!!




Reminds me of Jessie James Decker the country singer. She wears the EP J with a similar necklace. I have the EP J in sterling silver and I'm planning on getting the DBTY in .07 to layer.


----------



## JessLovesTim

carteraf said:


> Reminds me of Jessie James Decker the country singer. She wears the EP J with a similar necklace. I have the EP J in sterling silver and I'm planning on getting the DBTY in .07 to layer.




I love Jessie James Decker! Haha you caught me- I got the inspiration from her! Only I know she wears some type of pendant instead of DBTY, but I'm in so much love with how this looks more. I'm debating getting the J one or a W one. I just recently changed by last name and the W one is just as cute as the J one.... So I'm still trying to decide&#128522;


----------



## ashesandpearls

Oval Key 
Mini Bow Pendant
Heart Tag "A"
18" chain
Large Round Link Bracelet
Mini Heart Tag Earrings
Olive Leaf Ring
Midnight Titanium 1837 Ring

Here is my collection (so far!), all are gifts my husband has given me over the past four years and all are silver except the titanium ring. The Round Link Bracelet is intended to become a charm bracelet, I have not yet decided if I want to attach my The Heart Tag "A".


----------



## arya24

my latest addition &#128522;


----------



## arya24

and my whole collection


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's


----------



## aimeng

it is a funny story, I want a Cartier Love Ring for a long long time, but the first time I went there I got a DBTY instead....and the last time I went there, I got the T-wire Bracelet!! Cause I feel Tiffany has better quality and styles , and less money! But I feel bad cause I have like 3 Tiffany necklaces,  2 bracelets, and 1 diamond ring.....Do I got too much from Tiffany? Do I need to get a Cartier Love Ring instead of this bracelet? Thanks .


----------



## philipconner

One of favorite Tiffany watches is the Gold vintage Rolex Tiffany.  Great looking watch.


----------



## Pelagia

Anybody "stack" the bead bracelets?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Pelagia said:


> Anybody "stack" the bead bracelets?




I have 2 small ones that I stack.


----------



## Pelagia

Babsiegirl said:


> I have 2 small ones that I stack.




Would you mind to share a photo


----------



## pree

My EP mini size open heart in rose gold, with my Cartier legers necklace. I'm still not sure if they would look better worn alone or layered.....


----------



## Babsiegirl

Pelagia said:


> Would you mind to share a photo






	

		
			
		

		
	
here's a quick photo.


----------



## Pelagia

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2908151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a quick photo.




Beautuful! Are those 4mm beads?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Pelagia said:


> Beautuful! Are those 4mm beads?




I'm not sure. They are small.


----------



## MahoganyQT

pree said:


> My EP mini size open heart in rose gold, with my Cartier legers necklace. I'm still not sure if they would look better worn alone or layered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907587




Nice necklaces. They look great together.


----------



## mrs moulds

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2908151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a quick photo.



Pretty


----------



## mrs moulds

pree said:


> My EP mini size open heart in rose gold, with my Cartier legers necklace. I'm still not sure if they would look better worn alone or layered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907587



The layered look is so dainty and pretty. Looks so stunning against your skin.


----------



## Pelagia

I'm having trouble finding YouTube videos ...well "good" ones showcasing users tiffany collections. Anyone have any?


----------



## forever.elise

pree said:


> My EP mini size open heart in rose gold, with my Cartier legers necklace. I'm still not sure if they would look better worn alone or layered.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907587




I love these layered!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Wearing my Tiffany necklace today. It's still looking great after 5 years of daily wear


----------



## pree

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice necklaces. They look great together.


 
Thanks!


----------



## pree

mrs moulds said:


> The layered look is so dainty and pretty. Looks so stunning against your skin.


 
Thanks! 
The rose gold chain almost dissapears into my skin (in a good way!) and the open heart pendant almost looks like it's floating on my skin!


----------



## pree

forever.elise said:


> I love these layered!!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## U618327

Pelagia said:


> I'm having trouble finding YouTube videos ...well "good" ones showcasing users tiffany collections. Anyone have any?


On you tube you can type in Tiffany Collections, Tiffany hauls, or Tiffany Jewelry.  Alot of people post their tiffany jewelry there and they may have a piece that you may be interested in seeing before purchasing.  I am a tiffany phanatic so I have seen all of them and continue looking for new ones.


----------



## Babsiegirl

My new Tiffany T wire bracelet in RG!!! So excited.&#128512;


----------



## leooh

Babsiegirl said:


> My new Tiffany T wire bracelet in RG!!! So excited.&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911835




Stunning! Love the DBTY bracelet too!


----------



## Babsiegirl

leooh said:


> Stunning! Love the DBTY bracelet too!




Thanks leooh!!!


----------



## Dedi

My Tiffany Celebration Ring 2.5 mm


----------



## Katy Sarah

Dedi said:


> My Tiffany Celebration Ring 2.5 mm


Beautiful!  I love the channel setting.


----------



## Katy Sarah

Babsiegirl said:


> My new Tiffany T wire bracelet in RG!!! So excited.&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911835


Gorgeous.  Each time I see the T bracelets modelled I lose my resolve to take a break from jewel shopping.  They look perfect stacked next to other bracelets.  The rose gold is perfect too...


----------



## Babsiegirl

Katy Sarah said:


> Gorgeous.  Each time I see the T bracelets modelled I lose my resolve to take a break from jewel shopping.  They look perfect stacked next to other bracelets.  The rose gold is perfect too...




Thanks. I'm a rose gold fanatic!! I can't seem to get enough.&#128521;


----------



## karo

Dedi said:


> My Tiffany Celebration Ring 2.5 mm




Love it! Gorgeous ring


----------



## edsbgrl

My Tiffany stack. The "I love you" was a birthday gift. 

The 'keyhole' ring, a Christmas present & the Atlas ring, a 'just because.' All from My Love aka the husband. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany notes and link chain. Havent worn in ages!


----------



## zoechang89

I have Tiffany Metro Diamond Rose Gold Ring. I like the delicate feature very much. 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+776+5&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## MahoganyQT

edsbgrl said:


> My Tiffany stack. The "I love you" was a birthday gift.
> 
> The 'keyhole' ring, a Christmas present & the Atlas ring, a 'just because.' All from My Love aka the husband. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2913792




Gorgeous stack!


----------



## Yijingchan

My tiffany stack


----------



## edsbgrl

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous stack!




Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here know about any limited edition link bracelet?


----------



## Dawn

leooh said:


> A humble start... My first piece ever... Thank you for sharing in my joy
> View attachment 2877500


never mind  I ordered the 9mm and will just use an extender when I want it to be 18"


----------



## pinky7129

Yijingchan said:


> My tiffany stack
> View attachment 2914350


so shiney, love it!


----------



## Pelagia

Yijingchan said:


> My tiffany stack
> View attachment 2914350




Which bead bracelet is that? Can you post more pictures? Love it!!!


----------



## Yijingchan

Pelagia said:


> Which bead bracelet is that? Can you post more pictures? Love it!!!




Here u go


----------



## uhpharm01

I just got confirmation today.  That tiffany has any limited edition link bracelets inthe last ten years.


----------



## Rami00

Bought it for my mom and myself. .19 & .26


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Rami00 said:


> Bought it for my mom and myself. .19 & .26



Yay!  Which size are you keeping for yourself?


----------



## Rami00

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yay!  Which size are you keeping for yourself?



I gave my mom the first pick and she chose .19  so I have .26! Love it! Truly appreciate your help


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Bought it for my mom and myself. .19 & .26




Those are perfection!


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> Those are perfection!


 
Thank you Leooh. I am loving it so much! just the right amount of sparkle! lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> I gave my mom the first pick and she chose .19  so I have .26! Love it! Truly appreciate your help



Congrats.


----------



## Lots love

I got this really cool bamboo bangle. Can't wait till it comes. Anyone else have one of these. &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2924167
> View attachment 2924168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this really cool bamboo bangle. Can't wait till it comes. Anyone else have one of these. [emoji178][emoji178]




Nice, I love all things bamboo.


----------



## Lots love

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice, I love all things bamboo.




Thank you I though so too &#128582;


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Thank you I though so too &#128582;




Do u have any of this collection yourself


----------



## Babsiegirl

Love my Tiffany T in rose gold!!!


----------



## MatAllston

Wow, love the matching Ts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babsiegirl

MatAllston said:


> Wow, love the matching Ts. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks MatAllston!!!


----------



## SwissMissKiss

Rami00 said:


> Bought it for my mom and myself. .19 & .26


Cool matching gifts! If I were to get a matching gift from someone....I would hope it would be something like this 

Love it. They look like the Elsa Paretti DBTY. I was trying to decide between EP DBTY and the traditional solitaire and what I noticed and really liked about that line of diamond necklaces is the fact the bezel will always make the stone look bigger.


----------



## SwissMissKiss

Pelagia said:


> Anybody "stack" the bead bracelets?


For you or anyone interested in stacking, there is a cool thread I have been following that has some great examples using tiffany, cartier, hermes, etc.: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/layering-and-stacking-thread-746322.html

I am going through each page (as I have done with this thread). I am currently pg 96 out of 232. If I can get through 459 pages in this thread, I am sure I will someday manage the rest of the 232 in that thread!


----------



## amadea88

Babsiegirl said:


> Love my Tiffany T in rose gold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925042



Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

SwissMissKiss said:


> Cool matching gifts! If I were to get a matching gift from someone....I would hope it would be something like this
> 
> Love it. They look like the Elsa Paretti DBTY. I was trying to decide between EP DBTY and the traditional solitaire and what I noticed and really liked about that line of diamond necklaces is the fact the bezel will always make the stone look bigger.


 
Thank you SwissMissKiss! These are Elsa Paretti dbty! love how the diamond just floats on your neck. Mommy loves it too lol!


----------



## Lots love

my Tiffany bamboo bangle. came in its so cool looking . So impressed with the service I received from the seller &#127775;&#127775;


----------



## Babsiegirl

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks!!


----------



## charmac

Babsiegirl said:


> Love my Tiffany T in rose gold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925042


Very nice..


----------



## charmac

Love my new rings..


----------



## ScottyGal

charmac said:


> Love my new rings..



Very pretty


----------



## ScottyGal

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2925525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Tiffany bamboo bangle. came in its so cool looking . So impressed with the service I received from the seller &#127775;&#127775;



This is really cool, I love bamboo. Great buy


----------



## Lots love

_Lee said:


> This is really cool, I love bamboo. Great buy




Thank you Lee.I love it &#128571;it's so heavy too I couldn't believe it . I love the oval shape too easy to put on and off . Not like other bangles that are round . I'm very lucky to get a real one&#128165;&#128165;.


----------



## Lots love

charmac said:


> Love my new rings..




Love the ring &#128150;&#128150;so pretty enjoy it


----------



## Babsiegirl

charmac said:


> Very nice..




Thanks charmac!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

charmac said:


> Love my new rings..




Nice!!!


----------



## charmac

Arlene619 said:


> My very first Tiffany and Co. Piece. I never hinted I wanted anything from there, but my hubby surprised me with this. Kind of on the fence with this bracelet. I'm 29, do you think this style is for younger women?


Love it...you're never too young or too old for Tiffany's


----------



## momo

I had my 3 children's first name initials engraved on the heart tag.


----------



## usmcwifey

momo said:


> I had my 3 children's first name initials engraved on the heart tag.




That looks beautiful! Maybe I'll get my daughters initials as well! Instead a few years back I got the initial lock to put on my bracelet but it keeps opening and falling off [emoji30] ...but your bracelet looks fabulous!


----------



## mrs moulds

Some of my collection

Tiffany bangles


----------



## momo

usmcwifey said:


> That looks beautiful! Maybe I'll get my daughters initials as well! Instead a few years back I got the initial lock to put on my bracelet but it keeps opening and falling off [emoji30] ...but your bracelet looks fabulous!





Thank you usmcwifey!   Makes for a lifelong keepsake.


----------



## Cloverberry

Ceramic Tiffany box I got as a gift from my colleagues at work as a thank you since they all know about my Tiffany obsession.


----------



## Cloverberry

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you! I love the jewelry box...pricey but great quality and so beautiful in the Tiffany blue! My bedroom is decorated in turquoise, so it works perfectly




So cute! I need to look in to this jewelry box. I had no idea!


----------



## uhpharm01

Does this Tiffany heart charm look real ? Sorry it's really dirty.


----------



## fashion_junky

Cloverberry said:


> So cute! I need to look in to this jewelry box. I had no idea!




Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany large beads with small heart tag w/my monoply charm bracelet.


----------



## Lola69

Cloverberry said:


> Ceramic Tiffany box I got as a gift from my colleagues at work as a thank you since they all know about my Tiffany obsession.
> 
> View attachment 2927552



How cute!


----------



## EtamRiah

My beautiful mother treated me to this adorable bracelet, that I had been eyeing for weeks now, for my birthday this past Friday.
It's my first Tiffany piece ever and I can't stop staring at it.
She also bought me the other piece I wanted first, which is the Elsa Peretti DBTY necklace in sterling silver.
However, since the 0.07 is not originally lengthened at 18 inches, we had to order it to be extended.
I'll post pictures in two weeks, when it arrives.
I can hardly wait!


----------



## ScottyGal

EtamRiah said:


> My beautiful mother treated me to this adorable bracelet, that I had been eyeing for weeks now, for my birthday this past Friday.
> It's my first Tiffany piece ever and I can't stop staring at it.
> She also bought me the other piece I wanted first, which is the Elsa Peretti DBTY necklace in sterling silver.
> However, since the 0.07 is not originally lengthened at 18 inches, we had to order it to be extended.
> I'll post pictures in two weeks, when it arrives.
> I can hardly wait!



So pretty! Ive always thought this was a really nice piece as it looks very classic. Happy belated birthday  &#127873;


----------



## EtamRiah

_Lee said:


> So pretty! Ive always thought this was a really nice piece as it looks very classic. Happy belated birthday  &#127873;


Thank you so much!
It is lovely and classic indeed, and was just perfect for me as a first piece.
Even though I wanted the DBTY necklace to be my first piece, this bracelet is still worthy.
Do you have any pieces of your own?


----------



## ScottyGal

EtamRiah said:


> Thank you so much!
> It is lovely and classic indeed, and was just perfect for me as a first piece.
> Even though I wanted the DBTY necklace to be my first piece, this bracelet is still worthy.
> Do you have any pieces of your own?



I only have one - so far! A silver 'Return to Tiffany..' pendant that I got a few years ago for my 16th birthday. It has a lot of sentimental value as it was from my parents, and we got it while in NYC (flagship store ). I've been looking at some of the bracelets recently and would really like to get one.. may get something when I am in the States in May


----------



## Lots love

EtamRiah said:


> My beautiful mother treated me to this adorable bracelet, that I had been eyeing for weeks now, for my birthday this past Friday.
> 
> It's my first Tiffany piece ever and I can't stop staring at it.
> 
> She also bought me the other piece I wanted first, which is the Elsa Peretti DBTY necklace in sterling silver.
> 
> However, since the 0.07 is not originally lengthened at 18 inches, we had to order it to be extended.
> 
> I'll post pictures in two weeks, when it arrives.
> 
> I can hardly wait!




Happy birthday to you love the nails and enjoy your birthday Tiffany gifts &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;


----------



## EtamRiah

_Lee said:


> I only have one - so far! A silver 'Return to Tiffany..' pendant that I got a few years ago for my 16th birthday. It has a lot of sentimental value as it was from my parents, and we got it while in NYC (flagship store ). I've been looking at some of the bracelets recently and would really like to get one.. may get something when I am in the States in May


Oh lucky you!

I can imagine it is a memorable piece...do you by any chance have a picture?

Where in the States are you planning to visit?


----------



## EtamRiah

Lots love said:


> Happy birthday to you love the nails and enjoy your birthday Tiffany gifts &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;


Thank you very much!
artyhat:
I am definitely enjoying my bracelet.

My DBTY necklace is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday 18, so I am ecstatic!


----------



## uhpharm01

I was wondering what is the discount for Tiffany employees. ?TIA


----------



## Blueboxes

Yes, that would be interesting to know !


----------



## mymeimei02

Not sure where to share this but I received the most beautiful pen ever from an awesome friend. T&Co sterling silver blue enamel pen.


----------



## MissNataliie

Does anyone have a Tiffany key chain that they have photos of or would recommend?


----------



## Mininana

MissNataliie said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany key chain that they have photos of or would recommend?




You mean the chain or the key as well? I love mine but it's discontinued. I think they have a three leaf clover version now
As for the chain I got the 16" one with the tiny balls


----------



## MissNataliie

Mininana said:


> You mean the chain or the key as well? I love mine but it's discontinued. I think they have a three leaf clover version now
> As for the chain I got the 16" one with the tiny balls




I apologize, I should have been more specific! I mean a key chain, or it could be called a key ring. Here's one that caught my eye. I just got a new car and I'd like a key chain to attach to my keys!


----------



## Mininana

MissNataliie said:


> I apologize, I should have been more specific! I mean a key chain, or it could be called a key ring. Here's one that caught my eye. I just got a new car and I'd like a key chain to attach to my keys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938683




Omg I feel so dumb now lol!!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

Mininana said:


> Omg I feel so dumb now lol!!!!




Oh no, I knew the risks of wording my question when I was typing it! I was like, does this make it sound like I mean the key collection?


----------



## MissNataliie

MissNataliie said:


> Does anyone have a Tiffany key chain that they have photos of or would recommend?



I know I just asked this hours ago, but I've already ordered one! This is technically a charm, but I'm going to attach it on my key ring. I have the same Heart Lock pendant on a necklace in rose gold, so I thought why not match with my key ring? I'll post photos when it arrives!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I was wondering what is the discount for Tiffany employees. ?TIA


Does anyone here know that answer to this question?


----------



## rea11yb0red

mymeimei02 said:


> Not sure where to share this but I received the most beautiful pen ever from an awesome friend. T&Co sterling silver blue enamel pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938435




This pen is so beautiful that I would never want to use it!


----------



## sparklemint

Just got this beauty!  Been watching for it for months... I loved NYC when I visited for the first time in November 2014, just knew I had to have this piece


----------



## EtamRiah

Forgot to post a picture of my DBTY necklace.
It arrived even before the week passed!


----------



## rea11yb0red

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2939518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty!  Been watching for it for months... I loved NYC when I visited for the first time in November 2014, just knew I had to have this piece




Never seen this piece before, it's lovely!


----------



## Caz71

EtamRiah said:


> Forgot to post a picture of my DBTY necklace.
> It arrived even before the week passed!



Wow!


----------



## sparklemint

rea11yb0red said:


> Never seen this piece before, it's lovely!



Thank you!
It was introduced for the grand opening of the Soho location 
Only offered for a limited time.


----------



## msDee.

Hi guys! I am pretty new here. I was hoping someone can explain to me why some of the RTT heart pendants have different numbers on them? I just wanted to know the reason behind it. Thanks


----------



## aimeng

love tiffany, here are what i am wearing today


----------



## TammySue

msDee. said:


> Hi guys! I am pretty new here. I was hoping someone can explain to me why some of the RTT heart pendants have different numbers on them? I just wanted to know the reason behind it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941861



Originally, the numbered heart tags were attached to Tiffany keychains.  When sold, the number was registered to the seller. So, if someone's lost keys were found, they could be returned to Tiffany and Tiffany would see that they were returned to their owner.  (Sadly IMO), Tiffany discontinued the registrations a few years back


----------



## tryagain

My tiny collection. Dbty in rosegold chain and silver beads bracelet.


----------



## Lynntqy

Here to share a locket which I gotten from Tiffany and Co yesterday at Singapore Boutique =)


This is a very special piece to me cause I had inserted a photo of my late mom so I can feel that she's with me wherever I go.


----------



## happibug

Lynntqy said:


> Here to share a locket which I gotten from Tiffany and Co yesterday at Singapore Boutique =)
> 
> 
> This is a very special piece to me cause I had inserted a photo of my late mom so I can feel that she's with me wherever I go.


That is beautiful! And so special to have your Mother's photo in it, to keep her near.


----------



## msdiene

Lynntqy said:


> Here to share a locket which I gotten from Tiffany and Co yesterday at Singapore Boutique =)
> 
> 
> This is a very special piece to me cause I had inserted a photo of my late mom so I can feel that she's with me wherever I go.



Beautiful locket.  And even more special in remembrance of your mother.


----------



## tryagain

Just added another piece into my tiny collection. Heart pendant.


----------



## Caz71

tryagain said:


> Just added another piece into my tiny collection. Heart pendant.



Enjoy. I love the simplicity of these x


----------



## iddels

tryagain said:


> Just added another piece into my tiny collection. Heart pendant.



Such a classic piece & enjoy your lovely purchase!


----------



## irenesmile

Do any of you have Tiffany charms (with enamel)? If so, would you recommend I start a little collection? There are quite a few that I am absolutely in love with, but I've read some comments online about the enamel chipping or discoloring. Is this true? I can't find a lot of comments about the durability of the charms, so I don't know how true this is. If it's true, would the charms be okay if used on a necklace instead of a bracelet? 

Thanks!


----------



## miasra

irenesmile said:


> Do any of you have Tiffany charms (with enamel)? If so, would you recommend I start a little collection? There are quite a few that I am absolutely in love with, but I've read some comments online about the enamel chipping or discoloring. Is this true? I can't find a lot of comments about the durability of the charms, so I don't know how true this is. If it's true, would the charms be okay if used on a necklace instead of a bracelet?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the boy and girl enamel charm. Unfortunately, I made a mistake using the boy charm with my bracelet and after one day of use, it was scratched and dented. Then I thought of using them both as necklace charms..my mistake again because they rubbed against each other. I got them polished at T&Co but the tiny dents remained. I'm so devastated. But the enamel is still there which is a relief. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blueboxes

My daughter has the little blue enamel heart on a bracelet, has worn it 24 hrs since she got it last June and it's still perfect. It has some slight scratches on the silver side, but the enamel is fine. I think it all depends how hard you are on your jewellery, what products you use etc.
Perfume's and Hairproducts are particularly bad I heard.


----------



## tarana6

I recently started adding charms to my return to tiffany heart lobster claw bracelet. I got the blue enamel box charm. I was worried about the enamel chipping but the sales associate assured me if and when the enamel chips or discolours they can strip it off and itll look like the silver enamel box charm (in mint condition since enamel was protecting it before). I was sold.

I bought the charm a few weeks ago to commerate my 25th birthday. The charms are a great way to mark big milestones in your life. Theres a really great youtube video on a tiffany charm bracelet.

https://youtu.be/p-vT0m-qyJ4


----------



## miasra

I was at the T&Co store and I was informed they are increasing the price starting tomorrow...better get online or to your T&Co store and shop away! &#128521;


----------



## Leo the Lion

miasra said:


> I was at the T&Co store and I was informed they are increasing the price starting tomorrow...better get online or to your T&Co store and shop away! &#128521;




Thank you the heads up. Do you know the percentage range? I hope things won't skyrocket :-/


----------



## miasra

Leo the Lion said:


> Thank you the heads up. Do you know the percentage range? I hope things won't skyrocket :-/



I asked but she said she does not know and that they don't tell them, they find out the next day like we do.


----------



## Leo the Lion

miasra said:


> I asked but she said she does not know and that they don't tell them, they find out the next day like we do.




Thank you! I'm glad I am content with my collection right now. Many designer brands have had some steep increases.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I am content with my collection right now. Many designer brands have had some steep increases.




The price increase on some items wasn't that bad.


----------



## Leo the Lion

uhpharm01 said:


> The price increase on some items wasn't that bad.




Yes, about $25.00 average on many of the items I was watching.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> Yes, about $25.00 average on many of the items I was watching.



Same there. &#128522; I have four more bracelets and one more gold charm.


----------



## Leo the Lion

uhpharm01 said:


> Same there. &#128522; I have four more bracelets and one more gold charm.




They have such timeless pieces. Glad the increase was way less than a LV one


----------



## tarana6

I'm new to purse forum but I'm LOVING it! Thank-you for posting such beautiful collection pieces. 

I recently purchased the RTT mini heart tag earrings in white gold and diamonds to match the RTT necklace I got as my first Tiffany piece from my parents 3 years ago.  I don't have many Tiffany pieces but the earring and the necklace are my prized pieces. They are pricier than the silver pieces but they are very elegant and great for everyday where or a night out.


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> They have such timeless pieces. Glad the increase was way less than a LV one



That's so true. &#128522;


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> I'm new to purse forum but I'm LOVING it! Thank-you for posting such beautiful collection pieces.
> 
> I recently purchased the RTT mini heart tag earrings in white gold and diamonds to match the RTT necklace I got as my first Tiffany piece from my parents 3 years ago.  I don't have many Tiffany pieces but the earring and the necklace are my prized pieces. They are pricier than the silver pieces but they are very elegant and great for everyday where or a night out.



Gorgeous!! I wish I had invested on the gold pieces..I have around 20 pieces of Tiffany silver and I now live in a place where my jewelry tarnishes easily so I hardly wear the nice ones. My next purchase will definitely be a gold piece, it'll just be awhile. &#128541;


----------



## emchhardy

I feel the same way - wish I had more gold pieces in my Tiffany collection - especially when the prices were lower a few years back.  I have a decent silver collection but only two gold Tiffany pieces and at current price points, I'm not sure I can justify (purchasing more gold) it.


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> I feel the same way - wish I had more gold pieces in my Tiffany collection - especially when the prices were lower a few years back.  I have a decent silver collection but only two gold Tiffany pieces and at current price points, I'm not sure I can justify (purchasing more gold) it.



I have one more gold harm to buy and then I'm done !!!


----------



## Apelila

A birthday gift I love it and this is so cute&#128522;


----------



## Apelila

Pardon my dry hands&#128512;


----------



## tryagain

Apelila said:


> Pardon my dry hands&#128512;



love this ring , congrats to u


----------



## SwissMissKiss

uhpharm01 said:


> I have one more gold harm to buy and then I'm done !!!


Oh which gold piece are you hoping to buy?


----------



## miasra

uhpharm01 said:


> I have one more gold harm to buy and then I'm done !!!



That's what I said after buying 5 silver pieces, bahahaha! "Just one more" turned into 20 something pieces, lol. I have two gold pieces that I really want......who am I kidding? I want like 10 gold pieces!!!! &#128541;&#128514;


----------



## tarana6

The gold pieces (depending on the price point) are great investements. Comes down to quantity over quality. I have a friend who has 10 tiffany silver pieces which roughly equates to my one tiffany gold necklace. 

After a while though tiffany just becomes an expensive addiction.

Ive been drooling over the elsa peretti cat island shell bracelet for 2 years but i just camt justify the ridiculous price.   http://m.tiffany.ca/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29905037&mcat=&cid=&search=1


----------



## uhpharm01

miasra said:


> That's what I said after buying 5 silver pieces, bahahaha! "Just one more" turned into 20 something pieces, lol. I have two gold pieces that I really want......who am I kidding? I want like 10 gold pieces!!!! &#128541;&#128514;



Lol. I have other Tiffany items from the Victoria collection that I really want. But they are really out of my budget right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

SwissMissKiss said:


> Oh which gold piece are you hoping to buy?



I'll post a photo of it soon after I buy it.


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> The gold pieces (depending on the price point) are great investements. Comes down to quantity over quality. I have a friend who has 10 tiffany silver pieces which roughly equates to my one tiffany gold necklace.
> 
> After a while though tiffany just becomes an expensive addiction.
> 
> Ive been drooling over the elsa peretti cat island shell bracelet for 2 years but i just camt justify the ridiculous price.   http://m.tiffany.ca/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=29905037&mcat=&cid=&search=1



You are so right. My SA told me to always buy the gold. So I have one gold charm and two silver charms And need one more gold charm and two gold bracelets and two silver brackets and I'm done. .


----------



## emchhardy

My SA told me to always buy the gold.


May I ask why - what was their reasoning for that?


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> My SA told me to always buy the gold.
> 
> 
> May I ask why - what was their reasoning for that?


She said because there is less maintance with gold jewelry. The silver will tarnish and then you need to polish them.


----------



## tarana6

Im in canada and i still havent seen the tiffany price increase on the website. Not sure when its happening but glad i bought the earings before the increase.


----------



## Apelila

tryagain said:


> love this ring , congrats to u


Thank you&#127802;


----------



## Blingthang

tarana6 said:


> I'm new to purse forum but I'm LOVING it! Thank-you for posting such beautiful collection pieces.
> 
> I recently purchased the RTT mini heart tag earrings in white gold and diamonds to match the RTT necklace I got as my first Tiffany piece from my parents 3 years ago.  I don't have many Tiffany pieces but the earring and the necklace are my prized pieces. They are pricier than the silver pieces but they are very elegant and great for everyday where or a night out.



So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

my two current favourite ss Tiffany necklaces stacked together. I think their ss looks good on dark background...


----------



## tarana6

Thank-you so much


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> I'm new to purse forum but I'm LOVING it! Thank-you for posting such beautiful collection pieces.
> 
> I recently purchased the RTT mini heart tag earrings in white gold and diamonds to match the RTT necklace I got as my first Tiffany piece from my parents 3 years ago.  I don't have many Tiffany pieces but the earring and the necklace are my prized pieces. They are pricier than the silver pieces but they are very elegant and great for everyday where or a night out.



Nice collection&#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

SwissMissKiss said:


> Oh which gold piece are you hoping to buy?


The return to Tiffany heart charm in yellow gold.

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26883318&mcat=&cid=&search=1


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hi All! I am new to PurseForum. It has been great looking at all of your photos of your Tiffany & CO collections. I am a huge TCO fan and it is great to see pics of people wearing their items!


Below is a list of my humble collection  . I don't know how to add pics unfortunately 


Elsa Peretti
SS J necklace
DBTY Platinum necklace 0.14tcw
SS Snake ring
CBTY SS Pink Sapphire Bracelet
DBTY SS Sprinkle necklace 9diamonds 0.31tdw
DBTY 18ct YG 0.28tdw studs


Paloma Picasso
SS Marrakesh Earrings (I have the matching pendant on its way in the post )
18ct RG Love Pendant
18ct RG xoxo pendant
18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Ring
18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Necklace
SS Goldoni Quadruplo Ring
SS Goldoni Quadruplo Earrings
18ct YG Villa Paloma Flower Necklace
SS Dove Pendant


Others
18ct RG Sparklers Collection Flower Amethyst Diamond Ring and Matching Earrings
SS Arrow Pendant
SS Bow Studs
SS Bow Necklace medium
SS Wide Ring with I love You Engraved
SS Eiffel Tower Charm necklace


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> The return to Tiffany heart charm in yellow gold.
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26883318&mcat=&cid=&search=1



Its beautiful! Great choice Are you going to add it to a charm bracelet or wear as a necklace?


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> Its beautiful! Great choice Are you going to add it to a charm bracelet or wear as a necklace?



Thanks. I'm going to wear it on a bracelet!


----------



## Rami00

My new addition to the tiffany family. The price increase is happening on April 23rd and it's going to be a big one..(12% to 15%)


----------



## Rami00

Paloma's  Venezia Stella pendant.


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All! I am new to PurseForum. It has been great looking at all of your photos of your Tiffany & CO collections. I am a huge TCO fan and it is great to see pics of people wearing their items!
> 
> 
> Below is a list of my humble collection  . I don't know how to add pics unfortunately
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti
> SS J necklace
> DBTY Platinum necklace 0.14tcw
> SS Snake ring
> CBTY SS Pink Sapphire Bracelet
> DBTY SS Sprinkle necklace 9diamonds 0.31tdw
> DBTY 18ct YG 0.28tdw studs
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso
> SS Marrakesh Earrings (I have the matching pendant on its way in the post )
> 18ct RG Love Pendant
> 18ct RG xoxo pendant
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Ring
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Necklace
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Ring
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Earrings
> 18ct YG Villa Paloma Flower Necklace
> SS Dove Pendant
> 
> 
> Others
> 18ct RG Sparklers Collection Flower Amethyst Diamond Ring and Matching Earrings
> SS Arrow Pendant
> SS Bow Studs
> SS Bow Necklace medium
> SS Wide Ring with I love You Engraved
> SS Eiffel Tower Charm necklace


 
WOW! you have awesome collection.


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job


 
omg! Stunning! Which collection is the first ring from?


----------



## fashion.fanatic

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job




I Love every Pierce!! So beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Im in canada and i still havent seen the tiffany price increase on the website. Not sure when its happening but glad i bought the earings before the increase.


 
Suppose to hit on April 23rd.


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> omg! Stunning! Which collection is the first ring from?



looks like a paloma picasso olive leaf ring.


----------



## poetrylover

sparklemint said:


> View attachment 2939518
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty!  Been watching for it for months... I loved NYC when I visited for the first time in November 2014, just knew I had to have this piece


Oh, I love that. Never seen it before.


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> looks like a paloma picasso olive leaf ring.


 
Thank you allure


----------



## Blingthang

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job



You have an awesome collection! Can we see pics of the rest?


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> My new addition to the tiffany family. The price increase is happening on April 23rd and it's going to be a big one..(12% to 15%)



Are you in the USA ?


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Thank you allure



No problem. I keep coming back to drool over your new Paloma Picasso Venezia Stella pendant. I don't think I've ever seen this piece at Tiffany's before but I'm so tempted to ask my sales associate to bring it in for me if it is not available in the store. You wear it so beautifully


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> My new addition to the tiffany family. The price increase is happening on April 23rd and it's going to be a big one..(12% to 15%)



I just saw your profile and  I saw that your are in Canada.


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> No problem. I keep coming back to drool over your new Paloma Picasso Venezia Stella pendant. I don't think I've ever seen this piece at Tiffany's before but I'm so tempted to ask my sales associate to bring it in for me if it is not available in the store. You wear it so beautifully


 
aww thank you 


Apparently, these pieces are not being made anymore. There were only 5 available in the whole country. The blue enamel brings out the diamonds perfectly. I'd glad to be your twin..lol


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> I just saw your profile and  I saw that your are in Canada.


 
I told one of friends about the price increase this morning. She was really upset ..Seems like a lot of people will be.


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> I told one of friends about the price increase this morning. She was really upset ..Seems like a lot of people will be.



Oh wow!  Sorry about the price increase.  But I'm in the USA And we already had our price increase.


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> My SA told me to always buy the gold.
> 
> 
> May I ask why - what was their reasoning for that?



I thought your post a little more. I'm a little OCD sometimes. I was wondering why she would recommend the gold too. I was thinking may because of her commission that she will make. Or maybe she knows something about the silver vs the gold. That she really can't tell me. but the SA wears a lot gold Tiffany items.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

thank you to the lovely people who commented on my post! 


the flower ring is the tiffany sparklers collection. I cant see it on the website anymore, but there is a necklace still available on the link below. It is lovely too!

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=flower


Yes the topaz ring is the olive leaf collection I think 


Also some more pictures for the lovely lady who asked for some more . I had to compress some of them to upload so I hope they are not too grainy


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Paloma's  Venezia Stella pendant.


 
That is gorgeous! Congratulations on the purchase! I bet you look stunning wearing it!


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> That is gorgeous! Congratulations on the purchase! I bet you look stunning wearing it!



Thank you Jessica!


----------



## uhpharm01

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All! I am new to PurseForum. It has been great looking at all of your photos of your Tiffany & CO collections. I am a huge TCO fan and it is great to see pics of people wearing their items!
> 
> 
> Below is a list of my humble collection  . I don't know how to add pics unfortunately
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti
> SS J necklace
> DBTY Platinum necklace 0.14tcw
> SS Snake ring
> CBTY SS Pink Sapphire Bracelet
> DBTY SS Sprinkle necklace 9diamonds 0.31tdw
> DBTY 18ct YG 0.28tdw studs
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso
> SS Marrakesh Earrings (I have the matching pendant on its way in the post )
> 18ct RG Love Pendant
> 18ct RG xoxo pendant
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Ring
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Necklace
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Ring
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Earrings
> 18ct YG Villa Paloma Flower Necklace
> SS Dove Pendant
> 
> 
> Others
> 18ct RG Sparklers Collection Flower Amethyst Diamond Ring and Matching Earrings
> SS Arrow Pendant
> SS Bow Studs
> SS Bow Necklace medium
> SS Wide Ring with I love You Engraved
> SS Eiffel Tower Charm necklace



Wow. You're my hero. Great collection!!


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> My SA told me to always buy the gold.
> 
> 
> May I ask why - what was their reasoning for that?


Sorry for the multiple post. I called and asked the customer service why would my SA would recommend the gold items over the silver. She stated that the gold have more value I them. because gold is always going up in price.


----------



## Blueboxes

emchhardy said:


> My SA told me to always buy the gold.
> 
> 
> May I ask why - what was their reasoning for that?



Gold is considered by Tiffany as fine jewellery, where as silver is not. It is much more expensive of course but also needs no maintenance. Their gold is all impeccable quality and the most beautiful, rich colour in their yellow gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Gold is considered by Tiffany as fine jewellery, where as silver is not. It is much more expensive of course but also needs no maintenance. Their gold is all impeccable quality and the most beautiful, rich colour in their yellow gold.



Thanks for the information. I'm definitely buying that Tiffany gold charm. &#128522;


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow. You're my hero. Great collection!!


  Thank you kindly! xx


----------



## miasra

Rami00 said:


> My new addition to the tiffany family. The price increase is happening on April 23rd and it's going to be a big one..(12% to 15%)



They're having another increase? They increased on some of the items last week by $25...


----------



## miasra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thank you to the lovely people who commented on my post!
> 
> 
> the flower ring is the tiffany sparklers collection. I cant see it on the website anymore, but there is a necklace still available on the link below. It is lovely too!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=flower
> 
> 
> Yes the topaz ring is the olive leaf collection I think
> 
> 
> Also some more pictures for the lovely lady who asked for some more . I had to compress some of them to upload so I hope they are not too grainy



Can you please do a model shot of the olive leaf pendant/necklace? I've been thinking of buying the blue topaz one. Thanks! All of your pieces are just stunning! &#128525;


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miasra said:


> Can you please do a model shot of the olive leaf pendant/necklace? I've been thinking of buying the blue topaz one. Thanks! All of your pieces are just stunning! &#128525;




No problems  please see attached images. sorry about my ugly mug haha! just had an exam for uni so looking a bit worse for wear and no make up (yikes!). 
thank you for the nice comment xx


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> No problems  please see attached images. sorry about my ugly mug haha! just had an exam for uni so looking a bit worse for wear and no make up (yikes!).
> thank you for the nice comment xx



It looks  so dainty and pretty.


----------



## Rami00

miasra said:


> They're having another increase? They increased on some of the items last week by $25...



I am Canada ...I believe States had their increase already.


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> I am Canada ...I believe States had their increase already.



That's correct


----------



## miasra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> No problems  please see attached images. sorry about my ugly mug haha! just had an exam for uni so looking a bit worse for wear and no make up (yikes!).
> thank you for the nice comment xx



Ahhhhhh! Beautiful! Thank you! I can't wait to buy it. I wish it were 16" maybe I'll ask if they can shorten it.


----------



## emchhardy

JessicaRabbit1 - You're gorgeous with no make-up and your necklace is stunning too.  Thanks for posting the pics.  You have a great collection BTW.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

emchhardy said:


> JessicaRabbit1 - You're gorgeous with no make-up and your necklace is stunning too.  Thanks for posting the pics.  You have a great collection BTW.


Naww thank-you emchhardy  that's a lovely thing to say. i really appreciate your nice comment 
xx


----------



## hennifer

Here are some of my wife's pieces. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany legacy sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.


----------



## pukasonqo

pink sapphire, silver, CBTY layered with platinum chain and diamond solitaire (and a massive tangle as a detail!)


----------



## MatAllston

hennifer said:


> Here are some of my wife's pieces. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany legacy sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.
> 
> View attachment 2970703



This is the best Legacy set I have seen to date. I also love that the blue sapphire represents the birth of your son. Mind sharing the carat weight of the cushion on the Legacy? If your wife has more Tiffany pieces, please share them on here. Thanks.


----------



## hennifer

MatAllston said:


> This is the best Legacy set I have seen to date. I also love that the blue sapphire represents the birth of your son. Mind sharing the carat weight of the cushion on the Legacy? If your wife has more Tiffany pieces, please share them on here. Thanks.




Thank you. That's very kind of you. Unfortunately if we have another baby I have to buy another ring [emoji33]

Her legacy stone is around 1.6 I believe. I can't remember as it was a long time ago. I will check the certificate. 

Here are some of her necklaces. The soleste yellow fancy vivid. This is around 65 points center. Surrounding I don't know/remember. 

The other was a wedding present the day of. It replaced a chopard happy diamonds necklace she misplaced a week before our wedding.


----------



## hennifer

This is a diamond by the yard with 3 diamonds in yellow gold. Again the significance of 3 for my wife, son and I. If another child appears then another bracelet as well. [emoji31]


----------



## hennifer

A couple of my wife's Tiffany rings. 

Paloma Picasso olive and Venezia both in yellow gold.


----------



## hennifer

For our wedding my wife surprised me with this bracelet. I was looking to buy this for some time but never did. She remembered and with the help of my SA they located the only one in the U.S. Since it was discontinued. 

One of my favorite pieces of jewelry.


----------



## Rami00

hennifer said:


> A couple of my wife's Tiffany rings.
> 
> Paloma Picasso olive and Venezia both in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 2970883


 
OMG! these rings are to die for..so pretty. Somehow I never checked these out at Tiffanys.


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job



Absolutly beautiful! I love the amthyst sparkler ring! Never seen it before. The thing i love about this forum is it opens my eyes to pieces i would have never thought to try on but seeing them on all you lovely ladies makes me want more tiffany!


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> No problems  please see attached images. sorry about my ugly mug haha! just had an exam for uni so looking a bit worse for wear and no make up (yikes!).
> thank you for the nice comment xx


 
WOW! I checked this pic out again today. I think that pendant is calling me 


Look what you did Jessica?!! LMAO...I am just kidding. Thank you.


----------



## tarana6

Just picked up today from my local optician for my vacation to Arizona. He is an authorized dealer of Tiffany and co eye wear and special ordered the Victoria cat eye polarized sunglasses for me. Came with all Tiffany packaging except the white ribbon and a certificate of authenticity. They are a statement piece...very Audrey Hepburn style. Best part i got them for a fraction of the price! Who says you cant get bargains on tiffany and co &#128526;


----------



## MatAllston

hennifer said:


> For our wedding my wife surprised me with this bracelet. I was looking to buy this for some time but never did. She remembered and with the help of my SA they located the only one in the U.S. Since it was discontinued.
> 
> One of my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 2970888


 


Thank you for posting your wife's amazing pieces. Your Tiffany bracelet is stunning too.


----------



## Blueboxes

First lot of Tiffany Treasures 

Milgrain Weddingband in Gold, 3 mm


----------



## Blueboxes

Tiffany Bead bracelet with blue enemal heart, birthday present from my daughter &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blueboxes

Akoya Pearl Studs, white Gold. Beautiful, rich lustre and certainly one of my favourite Tiffany purchases.


----------



## Blueboxes

Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.

Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.


----------



## hennifer

Rami00 said:


> OMG! these rings are to die for..so pretty. Somehow I never checked these out at Tiffanys.


Thank you!


----------



## tarana6

Blueboxes said:


> Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.
> 
> Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.



Beautiful! Such a nice shade of gold. You have a wonderful collection


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Akoya Pearl Studs, white Gold. Beautiful, rich lustre and certainly one of my favourite Tiffany purchases.





Blueboxes said:


> Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.
> 
> Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.



Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Blueboxes

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful! Such a nice shade of gold. You have a wonderful collection



Thank you


----------



## Blueboxes

Thank you very much upharm01


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.
> 
> Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.



I love the twist hoop earrings


----------



## EBMIC

Blueboxes said:


> Akoya Pearl Studs, white Gold. Beautiful, rich lustre and certainly one of my favourite Tiffany purchases.


Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Blueboxes said:


> Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.
> 
> Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.


Very nice!!


----------



## tarana6

My go to everyday look. Tiffany Sommerset ring with heart tag bead bracelet and micheal kors watch.


----------



## smom

Paloma Picasso hammered ring in gold. I love that it is so delicate yet has presence. My favorite thing about it is that each one is so unique in shape. &#9825;


----------



## miasra

Blueboxes said:


> Peretti's open heart w. Chain in gold, a true classic and always beautiful.
> 
> Twisted Hoop Earrings in gold. These are actually a Schlumberger Design I am told and all though simple, I wear them lots.



What size is the open heart? Can you please model this stunning necklace? I can't decide what my first gold piece necklace to buy. TIA!


----------



## miasra

Atlas pendant. My every day necklace. &#128525;


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> My go to everyday look. Tiffany Sommerset ring with heart tag bead bracelet and micheal kors watch.



Nice ring and nAil polish.


----------



## Blueboxes

miasra said:


> What size is the open heart? Can you please model this stunning necklace? I can't decide what my first gold piece necklace to buy. TIA!



Will do today 
It was my first T&Co gold piece , mine is the small I believe.


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Does anyone have the Venetian link necklace ? Could you post modelling pics? I wanna get one for mother day, but I'd like to see the way it looks first. Thank you!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

miasra said:


> Atlas pendant. My every day necklace. [emoji7]




Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Blueboxes

miasra said:


> What size is the open heart? Can you please model this stunning necklace? I can't decide what my first gold piece necklace to buy. TIA!



Sorry about the late reply !
Here is my very dodgy action shot if the necklace.


----------



## miasra

fashion.fanatic said:


> Looks so pretty on you!



Thank you!


----------



## miasra

Blueboxes said:


> Sorry about the late reply !
> Here is my very dodgy action shot if the necklace.



Thank you for this!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Any with the bead bracelet
Has the heart shape pendant turning colour at the silver side of it ? I only bought it last month


----------



## tarana6

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Any with the bead bracelet
> Has the heart shape pendant turning colour at the silver side of it ? I only bought it last month



Hey i have the blue heart tag bead bracelet for 3 months now and haven't had any problems with it. I know thats not a very long time but I think it all depends on how you handle your jewellery. Im Always extra careful cleaning it as well.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

These are my daily staples. I love them. I'm headed to Tiffany's this weekend to see if anything strikes my fancy. We shall see!


----------



## hennifer

A Tiffany cookie from the Tiffany and Co's Mother's Day breakfast over the past weekend. A great way to celebrate moms. Here is my wife's legacy trio.


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice ring and nAil polish.



Thanks! I started reading this forum from the beginning &#128586; its pretty long but worth the read.


----------



## uhpharm01

hennifer said:


> A Tiffany cookie from the Tiffany and Co's Mother's Day breakfast over the past weekend. A great way to celebrate moms. Here is my wife's legacy trio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984841



I want a Tiffany cookie.


----------



## diane278

uhpharm01 said:


> I want a Tiffany cookie.


I was in Stanford Center's Tiffany's last week and learned that when they now offer water, it's no longer in a small water bottle with a blue label. They now serve water in crystal glasses. I'll bet that the hospitality changes (cookies, crystal, etc) have been instituted by the new design director. I think it's impressive that they are making the additional effort to enhance a visit to Tiffany's. It should feel like a special experience.


----------



## uhpharm01

diane278 said:


> I was in Stanford Center's Tiffany's last week and learned that when they now offer water, it's no longer in a small water bottle with a blue label. They now serve water in crystal glasses. I'll bet that the hospitality changes (cookies, crystal, etc) have been instituted by the new design director. I think it's impressive that they are making the additional effort to enhance a visit to Tiffany's. It should feel like a special experience.



That's really nice


----------



## hennifer

diane278 said:


> I was in Stanford Center's Tiffany's last week and learned that when they now offer water, it's no longer in a small water bottle with a blue label. They now serve water in crystal glasses. I'll bet that the hospitality changes (cookies, crystal, etc) have been instituted by the new design director. I think it's impressive that they are making the additional effort to enhance a visit to Tiffany's. It should feel like a special experience.




These were also part of the Mother's Day breakfast.


----------



## mydogisadiva

Love everyone's collections here


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> hey i have the blue heart tag bead bracelet for 3 months now and haven't had any problems with it. I know thats not a very long time but i think it all depends on how you handle your jewellery. Im always extra careful cleaning it as well.



+1


----------



## pukasonqo

my second tiffany piece, diamond solitaire pendant


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hennifer said:


> Here are some of my wife's pieces. Tiffany legacy engagement ring. Tiffany legacy wedding band and Tiffany legacy sapphire and diamond band for the birth of our son.
> 
> View attachment 2970703


 
gorgeous! I just love it. well done


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Blueboxes said:


> Akoya Pearl Studs, white Gold. Beautiful, rich lustre and certainly one of my favourite Tiffany purchases.


 
great collection.
I love the tiffany pearls, they have great luster and just seem to shine. I hope I get some one day  
thank you for sharing your picture!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I checked this pic out again today. I think that pendant is calling me
> 
> 
> Look what you did Jessica?!! LMAO...I am just kidding. Thank you.




hahaha no worries! tiffany & co does that to me too! every piece I think "ok slow down now" and then next pay check im back again haha!


sorry for the late response xx


----------



## tarana6

Hi guys just wanted to share my tiffany experience at the Tucson Arizona store and hear your thoughts and experiences. So while i was on vacation i decided to check out the local tiffany store sinces the American prices and tax are much better than the Canadian ones. I decided on the blue enamel return to tiffany heart tag to add to my charm bracelet. 

When i went to pay the SA told me she could give me the old style jump ring which was not as secure for free but the newer style secure one I'd have to pay $20 for! I was shocked that tiffany was trying to nickel and dime me over a simple jump ring that costs them nothing to make! I displayed my shock and told her i had never paid for a jump ring period and that the Toronto store had given me the new style jump ring for free and even replaced my older style one on my bracelet for me because they said those older style ones weren't secure.

What really upset me was her reasoning. If the free one isn't secure why is Tiffany even making it? 

Anyways she could see i was a good customer from the gold tiffany piece i was wearing so she went to ask the manager who also said i had to pay $20 for the newer style jump ring!

I left with the free older style one as i was mad and told them i would just ask the Toronto store for one. A week after i got home i walked in to the Tiffany Toronto store and they gave me the new style jump ring FREE no questions asked! It could not have been easier.

Have any of you ever experienced this? Will post pictures later so you can see the difference in the jump rings.


----------



## LizO...

I had a similar experience last september in Italy (Verona ).
  From my local store in Germany I always got the new clasp ring for free,
  when I buy a charm.
  In Verona  I had to pay 20&#8364;.
  The SA was very polite, but the female store manager was just unpolite.
  Also I wanted to buy more from the new clasp rings, because I wanted to add two 
  little keys to my bracelet and the manager said I have first to show them my bracelet and the charms.
  I have to proove that the keys are Tiffany charms,because they cannot allow me to add NO Tiffany charms to my bracelet.

  Lucky me, I was wearing my gold and silver key as necklace.
  [FONT=&quot]So they sold me, but I felt horrible and now I am thinking about selling the charm I bought there, because it always reminds me.[/FONT]


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I had a similar experience last september in Italy (Verona ).
> From my local store in Germany I always got the new clasp ring for free,
> when I buy a charm.
> In Verona  I had to pay 20.
> The SA was very polite, but the female store manager was just unpolite.
> Also I wanted to buy more from the new clasp rings, because I wanted to add two
> little keys to my bracelet and the manager said I have first to show them my bracelet and the charms.
> I have to proove that the keys are Tiffany charms,because they cannot allow me to add NO Tiffany charms to my bracelet.
> 
> Lucky me, I was wearing my gold and silver key as necklace.
> [FONT=&quot]So they sold me, but I felt horrible and now I am thinking about selling the charm I bought there, because it always reminds me.[/FONT]



What is a clasp ring ?!


----------



## LizO...

I am sorry,if I am using a wrong word.
My English is maybe not the best.
I mean this new clip you get to add your charm to the bracelet.
The old was round and the new is oval.
It Looks like a part from this bracelet.
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02106&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+clasp-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+1427+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=clasp


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I am sorry,if I am using a wrong word.
> My English is maybe not the best.
> I mean this new clip you get to add your charm to the bracelet.
> The old was round and the new is oval.
> It Looks like a part from this bracelet.
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02106&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+clasp-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+1427+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=clasp



You're fine. I got that for too. But I like my charms to be attached permanently to my bracelets


----------



## LizO...

I thought about that too.
But I like to play a bit in the evening, to rearrange my bracelet.
It is helping me to relax after work


----------



## uhpharm01

I got it for free the clasping ring.


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I thought about that too.
> But I like to play a bit in the evening, to rearrange my bracelet.
> It is helping me to relax after work



I do understand


----------



## tarana6

LizO... said:


> I thought about that too.
> But I like to play a bit in the evening, to rearrange my bracelet.
> It is helping me to relax after work



Me too! Im afraid of permanently soldering my charms  and the other style bracelet is out of my price point right now. This allows me to remove charms and wear them as a necklace if i need to. 

Here is a pic between the 2 different style jump rings for those who are curious. On the left is the new style one and on the right is the older style one. Newer one is easier to put charms on with and more secure.


----------



## IndigoRose

I purchased this 8'' bracelet before the recent price increase.

Looking to get a DBTY .09ct. in platinum before the summer is over.


----------



## uhpharm01

IndigoRose said:


> I purchased this 8'' bracelet before the recent price increase.
> 
> Looking to get a DBTY .09ct. in platinum before the summer is over.


Congrats


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Hi could someone post modelling pics of the Venetian link necklace and the perretti mesh fringe necklace? I can't get them out of my mind and would like to puts base them. Thanks


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Lol I meant purchase


----------



## americanroyal89

Mixing metals. Tiffany T bracelet in rose gold and the silver Venetian link bracelet.


----------



## miasra

Today I purchased my first Tiffany gold piece. I bought the EP DBTY .08 ct. I was surprised I didn't get the hard black box instead it was the folded black cloth with ties. I've never purchased a gold piece before but I've seen on Instagram pictures where the gold piece is presented in the black hard box..am I wrong?


----------



## americanroyal89

miasra said:


> Today I purchased my first Tiffany gold piece. I bought the EP DBTY .08 ct. I was surprised I didn't get the hard black box instead it was the folded black cloth with ties. I've never purchased a gold piece before but I've seen on Instagram pictures where the gold piece is presented in the black hard box..am I wrong?




My rose gold T bracelet came in a hard suede box. Then they wrapped that box in the signature blue box with white ribbon. Hope that helps.


----------



## uhpharm01

miasra said:


> Today I purchased my first Tiffany gold piece. I bought the EP DBTY .08 ct. I was surprised I didn't get the hard black box instead it was the folded black cloth with ties. I've never purchased a gold piece before but I've seen on Instagram pictures where the gold piece is presented in the black hard box..am I wrong?


   The last time that I purchased a gold charm from Tiffany.  I got the black hard box.


----------



## tarana6

miasra said:


> Today I purchased my first Tiffany gold piece. I bought the EP DBTY .08 ct. I was surprised I didn't get the hard black box instead it was the folded black cloth with ties. I've never purchased a gold piece before but I've seen on Instagram pictures where the gold piece is presented in the black hard box..am I wrong?



I thought all diamond pieces came in a suede box. Was it the sterling silver dbty? Anyways it definitely should have come in a suede box. I would recommend going back and asking for one.


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> I thought all diamond pieces came in a suede box. Was it the sterling silver dbty? Anyways it definitely should have come in a suede box. I would recommend going back and asking for one.



It's gold. Ugh, driving back there is a chore itself with a one year old who hates car rides and with sucky traffic..I'm pretty disappointed especially it being my first gold purchase. I'll call their customer service. Thanks all.


----------



## IndigoRose

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats


Thanks! It's always a hassle getting a piece in my size at Tiffany, so when I see something I've got to snatch it up before it is sold out again!


----------



## uhpharm01

IndigoRose said:


> Thanks! It's always a hassle getting a piece in my size at Tiffany, so when I see something I've got to snatch it up before it is sold out again!


I know what you mean about getting a bracelet in your size.  I had to order my RTF heart bracelet because the size that I needed wasn't in stock in the store.


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> I thought all diamond pieces came in a suede box. Was it the sterling silver dbty? Anyways it definitely should have come in a suede box. I would recommend going back and asking for one.



If the item was $1500.00 or over it should get a hard suede black box


----------



## uhpharm01

miasra said:


> It's gold. Ugh, driving back there is a chore itself with a one year old who hates car rides and with sucky traffic..I'm pretty disappointed especially it being my first gold purchase. I'll call their customer service. Thanks all.



That item is about $700.00 and the item was give to you  in the right packaging. If you're item was $1500.00 or more it would came  in a suede navy or black hard  box.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I don't think there is any cut and dry rules. If you have a good SA, they will give you a black suede box if you ask.[emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Babsiegirl said:


> I don't think there is any cut and dry rules. If you have a good SA, they will give you a black suede box if you ask.[emoji4]



I was told this by the Tiffany Customer service line.


----------



## miasra

uhpharm01 said:


> That item is about $700.00 and the item was give to you  in the right packaging. If you're item was $1500.00 or more it would came  in a suede navy or black hard  box.



Actually it's $800 for the .08 but I upgraded it to .12 today and I called customer service yesterday and they are sending me one.


----------



## Arlene619

miasra said:


> Actually it's $800 for the .08 but I upgraded it to .12 today and I called customer service yesterday and they are sending me one.



Lucky for you! Regardless what you spend there they need to include the nice packaging &#128522;


----------



## atlcoach

uhpharm01 said:


> That item is about $700.00 and the item was give to you  in the right packaging. If you're item was $1500.00 or more it would came  in a suede navy or black hard  box.




I've purchased several gold pieces less than $1500 and always received the black box.


----------



## Lil_mouse520

smom said:


> Paloma Picasso hammered ring in gold. I love that it is so delicate yet has presence. My favorite thing about it is that each one is so unique in shape. &#9825;



Looks so pretty on your finger/hand! This ring is on my wish list! Hehehe


----------



## SwissMissKiss

miasra said:


> Actually it's $800 for the .08 but I upgraded it to .12 today and I called customer service yesterday and they are sending me one.


What do you mean by upgrade? I have heard others use this term. 

I can't tell if people mean Tiffany takes your old jewelry and it pays a part of your more expensive purchase. If so, this seems odd to me. What does Tiffany do with the old jewelry? Hopefully not resell it! Or, if people use the term in a casual manner: simply going into the store and buying the more expensive version (upgrading their personal collection) while still keeping the smaller version.


----------



## SwissMissKiss

americanroyal89 said:


> View attachment 2990109
> 
> 
> Mixing metals. Tiffany T bracelet in rose gold and the silver Venetian link bracelet.


Wow! This is awesome. 
I love your stacks. I was considering getting a T-bracelet myself. I especially find the clasp a neat feature in how it blends in with the rest of the chain. I think the gold T-bracelet is particularly pretty, over the silver.


----------



## SwissMissKiss

hennifer said:


> These were also part of the Mother's Day breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985930
> 
> View attachment 2985931


Those chocolates (I think they are chocolates?) look adorable. Were they tasty? Or more pretty than tasty?


----------



## uhpharm01

atlcoach said:


> I've purchased several gold pieces less than $1500 and always received the black box.



Good to know


----------



## americanroyal89

SwissMissKiss said:


> Wow! This is awesome.
> I love your stacks. I was considering getting a T-bracelet myself. I especially find the clasp a neat feature in how it blends in with the rest of the chain. I think the gold T-bracelet is particularly pretty, over the silver.




Aw thank you  

Yea I love the clasp! It blends right in!


----------



## smom

Lil_mouse520 said:


> Looks so pretty on your finger/hand! This ring is on my wish list! Hehehe



thank you!


----------



## Blueboxes

SwissMissKiss said:


> What do you mean by upgrade? I have heard others use this term.
> 
> I can't tell if people mean Tiffany takes your old jewelry and it pays a part of your more expensive purchase. If so, this seems odd to me. What does Tiffany do with the old jewelry? Hopefully not resell it! Or, if people use the term in a casual manner: simply going into the store and buying the more expensive version (upgrading their personal collection) while still keeping the smaller version.



You can exchange within 2 weeks , I think that's what was meant here. Sometimes people use the term when they buy a bigger version while keeping or selling the old version. Tiffany only upgrades Engagement Rings, and then only within certain restrictions to my knowledge. I have heard they re-sell the old rings to their employees at a great discount, but can't confirm .


----------



## hennifer

SwissMissKiss said:


> Those chocolates (I think they are chocolates?) look adorable. Were they tasty? Or more pretty than tasty?




Yes actually amazing chocolates with caramel inside. I wouldn't expect anything less from Tiffany.


----------



## hennifer

uhpharm01 said:


> That item is about $700.00 and the item was give to you  in the right packaging. If you're item was $1500.00 or more it would came  in a suede navy or black hard  box.




I didn't know about this and I have been buying Tiffany for over 10 years. 

Regardless of what I buy I always get a nice box. 

It definitely depends on your relationship with the SA.


----------



## uhpharm01

hennifer said:


> I didn't know about this and I have been buying Tiffany for over 10 years.
> 
> Regardless of what I buy I always get a nice box.
> 
> It definitely depends on your relationship with the SA.


As I have said before onthis thread!
I was told this by the Tiffany customer service line
If no one here believes me. That's fine.


----------



## missmollyone

New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.

The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.


----------



## miasra

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.



Oh, my! &#128525;&#128525;
I love the richness of the yellow gold. I adore your key. &#128525;


----------



## Terri Roe

I am new to this and have no idea what I am doing.  Is this a web site where you can  purchase things and ask questions about things?  
...Since I signed on, I might as well ask, does anyone know how or where I can purchase a pair of Tiffany &Company/Palomo Picasso sterling sliver mini x earrings, and what their measurements are?
Thank you,
Terri


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.


I love your items missmollyone! the key looks stunning - would love to see it in person!


----------



## missmollyone

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I love your items missmollyone! the key looks stunning - would love to see it in person!



Thank you, I often get compliments when people see it. It was a Christmas pressie from my DH 6-7yrs ago. I asked for the simple key, but he chose the heart locket to hold those I love inside; so its extra special.


miasra - I love Yellow Gold


----------



## IndigoRose

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.


I hear ya! These are absolutely beautiful! The puff key is tdf!


----------



## pinkprashu

Rose gold love with rise gold tiffany t bracelet with diamonds and rose gold tiffany t ring with diamonds


----------



## sy72

pinkprashu said:


> Rose gold love with rise gold tiffany t bracelet with diamonds and rose gold tiffany t ring with diamonds




Absolutely gorgeous- I love Tiffany rose gold!


----------



## Rami00

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.


 
That key is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

pinkprashu said:


> Rose gold love with rise gold tiffany t bracelet with diamonds and rose gold tiffany t ring with diamonds


 
beautiful arm candy.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.



Gorgeous! What pieces of the Tiffany T collection are you lusting after? I recently got the white gold with diamond T wire bracelet and the white gold with diamond T wire ring and absolutely love them. The whole T collection is just beautiful. I'm now lusting after the plain yellow gold T wire ring without the diamonds


----------



## missmollyone

LocksAndKeys said:


> Gorgeous! What pieces of the Tiffany T collection are you lusting after? I recently got the white gold with diamond T wire bracelet and the white gold with diamond T wire ring and absolutely love them. The whole T collection is just beautiful. I'm now lusting after the plain yellow gold T wire ring without the diamonds


Gorgeous, thats what I am after but in yellow gold, however they only make the ring in rose gold in the UK?

The wire bracelet looks great with the love bracelet


----------



## tflowers921

My favorite of my Tiffany pieces and the one I never take off. Paloma Picasso.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

pinkprashu said:


> Rose gold love with rise gold tiffany t bracelet with diamonds and rose gold tiffany t ring with diamonds


That looks very classy and sophisticated! Gorgeous! Thank you for sharing


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2995614
> 
> My favorite of my Tiffany pieces and the one I never take off. Paloma Picasso.


I really like the graffiti collection! It looks great on you and is just so upbeat! 
I would never take it off as well  
thanks for the pic!


----------



## tflowers921

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I really like the graffiti collection! It looks great on you and is just so upbeat!
> I would never take it off as well
> thanks for the pic!




Thank you! I love it too  and DH got it for me right after we got married so it's very special to me


----------



## IndigoRose

pinkprashu said:


> Rose gold love with rise gold tiffany t bracelet with diamonds and rose gold tiffany t ring with diamonds


I'm not big on rg but this looks really nice!


----------



## forever.elise

My fiancé and I after brunch yesterday. I have one of the Tiffany blue reversible suede bags and a Tiffany Keys scarf tied on the handle[emoji4] I'm wearing my Tiffany Knot Key long necklace in blue enamel, and my Please Return to Tiffany Double Heart necklace, also in blue enamel. I have Tiffany glasses, too!!![emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tarana6

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3000286
> 
> My fiancé and I after brunch yesterday. I have one of the Tiffany blue reversible suede bags and a Tiffany Keys scarf tied on the handle[emoji4] I'm wearing my Tiffany Knot Key long necklace in blue enamel, and my Please Return to Tiffany Double Heart necklace, also in blue enamel. I have Tiffany glasses, too!!![emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;



LOVE it! Head to toes tiffany!


----------



## shopoholica

Couldn't fall asleep, so took a picture of my Tiffany collection. There are a few pieces missing, but this is basically it. There aren't many pieces I'm craving from Tiffanys anymore...perhaps some of the metro diamond bangles. Sorry for the bleh quality


----------



## MatAllston

shopoholica said:


> Couldn't fall asleep, so took a picture of my Tiffany collection. There are a few pieces missing, but this is basically it. There aren't many pieces I'm craving from Tiffanys anymore...perhaps some of the metro diamond bangles. Sorry for the bleh quality
> 
> View attachment 3000691



Beautiful collection. What is the size of your signature pearl pendant?


----------



## MatAllston

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3000286
> 
> My fiancé and I after brunch yesterday. I have one of the Tiffany blue reversible suede bags and a Tiffany Keys scarf tied on the handle[emoji4] I'm wearing my Tiffany Knot Key long necklace in blue enamel, and my Please Return to Tiffany Double Heart necklace, also in blue enamel. I have Tiffany glasses, too!!![emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;



Love everything including your dress.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3000286
> 
> My fiancé and I after brunch yesterday. I have one of the Tiffany blue reversible suede bags and a Tiffany Keys scarf tied on the handle[emoji4] I'm wearing my Tiffany Knot Key long necklace in blue enamel, and my Please Return to Tiffany Double Heart necklace, also in blue enamel. I have Tiffany glasses, too!!![emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;



You look beautiful!


----------



## shopoholica

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful collection. What is the size of your signature pearl pendant?



The pearl pendant was at the time the biggest size they had to offer of the collection, I believe 7.5-8mm. The earrings were the middle size, 7-7.5mm. I just checked Tiffany's website and did not see them there, so they might have been temporarily discontinued.


----------



## littleclouds

My Tiffany T bangle in gold. Love it so much!


----------



## Blingthang

missmollyone said:


> New to the forum...here's my two favourite Tiffanys Pieces.
> 
> The large padlock and my heart locket key. I adore both of these, I didn't like much in their collections for a number of years; but now lusting after quite a few items the new Tiffany T collection.



I love these! Beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## forever.elise

tarana6 said:


> LOVE it! Head to toes tiffany!







MatAllston said:


> Love everything including your dress.







AntiqueShopper said:


> You look beautiful!




Thank you ladies for your kind words! I go crazy for the Tiffany Blue any&everything!


----------



## MatAllston

shopoholica said:


> The pearl pendant was at the time the biggest size they had to offer of the collection, I believe 7.5-8mm. The earrings were the middle size, 7-7.5mm. I just checked Tiffany's website and did not see them there, so they might have been temporarily discontinued.




Thanks, I have the small signature pearl earrings and I should try on the matching pendant one day.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3000286
> 
> My fiancé and I after brunch yesterday. I have one of the Tiffany blue reversible suede bags and a Tiffany Keys scarf tied on the handle[emoji4] I'm wearing my Tiffany Knot Key long necklace in blue enamel, and my Please Return to Tiffany Double Heart necklace, also in blue enamel. I have Tiffany glasses, too!!![emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


You look beautiful as always!
We miss ur school outfits too


----------



## forever.elise

tua said:


> You look beautiful as always!
> We miss ur school outfits too




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I will return in fall!!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Thank you so much, dear!!!


----------



## Yul4k

When my boyfriend bought me Tiffany necklace i just fall in love with it


----------



## asteriskos

So much eye candy  I have been a tiffany fan since 2008, but lost three charms about two years ago :'( Now I have decided to restart my love (obsession) for tiffany once again. 

Anyhoo, I can't wait to share pics of my tiny collection but was wondering if any of you have the medium daisy locket? Is it worth getting? I love it but I don't know...


----------



## forever.elise

I love anything Tiffany makes with the blue enamel!!!


----------



## Caz71

My petite beaded rtt bracelet broke.  Does anyone know how much to fix! !


----------



## atlcoach

Caz71 said:


> My petite beaded rtt bracelet broke.  Does anyone know how much to fix! !




Mine broke about a year ago. I think I paid $25 US for the repair. I had all of the beads, too.


----------



## lizzybreath

miasra said:


> It's gold. Ugh, driving back there is a chore itself with a one year old who hates car rides and with sucky traffic..I'm pretty disappointed especially it being my first gold purchase. I'll call their customer service. Thanks all.



Hey, sometimes the store might have ran out of their hard suede box (not 100% sure with this), but it was the case for me today.  I purchased a necklace for my mom and told the SA that it was a gift, she does know me by my first name so I would say we have a good relationship.  But she gave me the Tiffany suede flap box, I asked about the hard box and she went back to check and they didn't have the proper size for the necklace.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3008204
> 
> I love anything Tiffany makes with the blue enamel!!!


you look great!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my RTF bracelet.


----------



## Dedi

This is my old Tiffany Axis ring from the Frank Gehry collection  I still love it and wear it regularly.

I also added more detailed pictures of the Tiffany Celebration ring I posted a while back.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Dedi said:


> This is my old Tiffany Axis ring from the Frank Gehry collection  I still love it and wear it regularly.
> 
> I also added more detailed pictures of the Tiffany Celebration ring I posted a while back.



Axis- Probably my favorite collection Tiffany ever made!  I own the bracelet and matching necklace.


----------



## tarana6

AntiqueShopper said:


> Axis- Probably my favorite collection Tiffany ever made!  I own the bracelet and matching necklace.



Never seen that piece before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tarana6

Love this bracelet! Didnt think id wear it as much as I do but its a great piece for wearing to work and always looks great with everything. The ring is not Tiffany's.


----------



## pretty1

I own these items and because they are standard issue, you know what they look like!

1. Bird On a Rock Jean Schlumberger Pin replica-custom made
2. Bird On a Rock Jean Schlumberger Pin with lemon quartz
3. Paloma Picasso bean necklace


----------



## SwissMissKiss

Dedi said:


> This is my old Tiffany Axis ring from the Frank Gehry collection  I still love it and wear it regularly.
> 
> I also added more detailed pictures of the Tiffany Celebration ring I posted a while back.


That Gehry ring is fascinating! A very unique design, especially since I am used to all the current designs out now.


----------



## SwissMissKiss

Caz71 said:


> My petite beaded rtt bracelet broke.  Does anyone know how much to fix! !


Oh no! What happened to it?


----------



## SwissMissKiss

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3008204
> 
> I love anything Tiffany makes with the blue enamel!!!


I have to say, the blue enamel really brings out and highlights the color of your eyes!


----------



## SwissMissKiss

shopoholica said:


> Couldn't fall asleep, so took a picture of my Tiffany collection. There are a few pieces missing, but this is basically it. There aren't many pieces I'm craving from Tiffanys anymore...perhaps some of the metro diamond bangles. Sorry for the bleh quality
> 
> View attachment 3000691


Nice collection! 

Are those diamond studs? I was wondering what size they were.

Also, do I notice a Tiffany blue laptop case?!?  I was out shopping for a case a couple of weeks ago and found mostly boring ones, like clear and see-through black  Only later did I find a decent color. Maybe I should have ordered one online, but I had the laptop and wanted to protect it and keep it clean right away!


----------



## Dedi

SwissMissKiss said:


> That Gehry ring is fascinating! A very unique design, especially since I am used to all the current designs out now.



It is quite fascinating. The bars move around! I really love it.


----------



## forever.elise

SwissMissKiss said:


> I have to say, the blue enamel really brings out and highlights the color of your eyes!




Wow, that was a really sweet compliment! Thank you, and kindness is always the best attribute, so for that you are gorgeous!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Great ring. I loved the Gehry collection. 

I have the following (all in silver):

1. Fold ring - very substantial and heavy, I wear it with thicker sweaters
2. Thin torque - nice little ring to wear with t shirts running errands (it's gotten really tarnished though)
3. Fish pendant - cool shape, I always get asked about it (I'm not into astrology but it just turned out I'm a pisces too so it's a nice coincidence)
4. Matching fish ring - this one is cool and sticks out but uncomfortable to wear. The rounded band is too thin

I'll post pics once my account has matured. Newbie member here.


----------



## shopoholica

SwissMissKiss said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Are those diamond studs? I was wondering what size they were.
> 
> Also, do I notice a Tiffany blue laptop case?!?  I was out shopping for a case a couple of weeks ago and found mostly boring ones, like clear and see-through black  Only later did I find a decent color. Maybe I should have ordered one online, but I had the laptop and wanted to protect it and keep it clean right away!



The diamond studs are small but at the same time great for every day...0.34 ctw in RG. I will probably eventually get bigger studs, but for now, they are very sufficient.

Yes I bought the Tiffany Blue laptop case on ebay; it was around $15 (much cheaper than anything offered in an Apple store). It also worked well because my school colors blue and white (just a few shades lighter than Tiffany blue)


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hey guys went shopping today! It is my birthday in 1 week. I bought the silver return to tiffany which has the blue enamel on the back, with a ball chain.


I also got a 0.21 fancy yellow diamond pendant which is on a gold chain! I was supposed to but I couldn't resist.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Pics didn't attach before, but here they are! Sorry I think they were too large for my last post!

Sorry I don't know why my chest is that blotchy in one of the photos. I think it might be the flash, as it doesn't look that bad to me in the mirror hahah

YG 0.21 Fancy Yellow Diamond
RtT Ball chain and blue enamel pendant


----------



## Caz71

SwissMissKiss said:


> Oh no! What happened to it?



Was always a pain to clasp on. I must have over bent to clasp. It snapped!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey guys went shopping today! It is my birthday in 1 week. I bought the silver return to tiffany which has the blue enamel on the back, with a ball chain.
> 
> 
> I also got a 0.21 fancy yellow diamond pendant which is on a gold chain! I was supposed to but I couldn't resist.



Happy birthday in advance! Beautiful necklaces made all the more special by the occasion!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Happy birthday in advance! Beautiful necklaces made all the more special by the occasion!


thank you Shopgirl1996! I really appreciate it  xx


----------



## Tinker Bell

Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a while but I wanted to share my Christmas gift:







Hoping for the lollipop charm to add at some point. We are planning a trip to London in July so I am hoping to pick up a few things from the flagship store when I'm there. I have a sneaking suspicion that we will be having a look at another certain special item...  I certainly hope so!


----------



## tarana6

Tinker Bell said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted for a while but I wanted to share my Christmas gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for the lollipop charm to add at some point. We are planning a trip to London in July so I am hoping to pick up a few things from the flagship store when I'm there. I have a sneaking suspicion that we will be having a look at another certain special item...  I certainly hope so!



Love it! I have same bracelet and two charms. We have the same taste. I recently added the blue enamel return to tiffany charm ( pic is an earlier post on this thread). Im hoping to add the crown charm in july when I'm done my CPA exam and the purse charm when i get a new job.


----------



## usmcwifey

I've had this  'RETURN TO TIFFANY' bracelet since I was 17! Over ten years...really is timeless [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tinker Bell

tarana6 said:


> Love it! I have same bracelet and two charms. We have the same taste. I recently added the blue enamel return to tiffany charm ( pic is an earlier post on this thread). Im hoping to add the crown charm in july when I'm done my CPA exam and the purse charm when i get a new job.


Thank you! I also have my eye on the crown! Great minds think alike!  The blue enamel charm is lovely.


----------



## Miss.Addicted

Heey
This is my first post [emoji5]&#65039; so excited
This is my small and simple Tiffany & Co. Collection 
Hope it will grow soon [emoji16]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Miss.Addicted said:


> Heey
> This is my first post [emoji5]&#65039; so excited
> This is my small and simple Tiffany & Co. Collection
> Hope it will grow soon [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014622
> View attachment 3014623
> View attachment 3014624
> View attachment 3014625


Love it! All your pieces match each other nicely. A fantastic set

thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Tinker Bell

Miss.Addicted said:


> Heey
> This is my first post [emoji5]&#65039; so excited
> This is my small and simple Tiffany & Co. Collection
> Hope it will grow soon [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014622
> View attachment 3014623
> View attachment 3014624
> View attachment 3014625



Lovely collection, the key is beautiful.


----------



## Miss.Addicted

Tinker Bell said:


> Lovely collection, the key is beautiful.







JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Love it! All your pieces match each other nicely. A fantastic set
> 
> thanks for sharing pictures!




Thanks [emoji170]


----------



## Caz71

Miss.Addicted said:


> Heey
> This is my first post [emoji5]&#65039; so excited
> This is my small and simple Tiffany & Co. Collection
> Hope it will grow soon [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014622
> View attachment 3014623
> View attachment 3014624
> View attachment 3014625



Always loved the cuff! What size is it. Thanks for showing


----------



## Miss.Addicted

Caz71 said:


> Always loved the cuff! What size is it. Thanks for showing




I don't really remember but knowing my wrist I probably got the large size because I don't have a small wrist and it fits me well.

Sorry for not being more helpful.


----------



## miasra

Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#128525;
...I didn't complain. &#128521;&#128151;


----------



## AntiqueShopper

miasra said:


> Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#128525;
> ...I didn't complain. &#128521;&#128151;



Wooohooo!  Congrats!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miasra said:


> Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#128525;
> ...I didn't complain. &#128521;&#128151;


Thats awesome! Congratulations! Totally love the DBTY collection. I bet you look so fancy wearing it!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I dont know if it is ok for me to post this on here - if not let me know and I can remove it. 

Does anyone have Tiffany Co Pink Pearls? Can you post a picture of them please if you do?

I really want to purchase the Ziefeld Collection pink pearl necklace 80inch long. My SA is not able to order it in, as it is discontinued so I can only purchase it through the internet (link below). Its quite expensive and I would love to see what the pearls look like. 

If no one has any, no worries 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2280+6&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## Emmahalex

My first piece, a present for my 21st birthday last weekend!


----------



## leechiyong

Emmahalex said:


> My first piece, a present for my 21st birthday last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016904



Pretty!  Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Emmahalex

leechiyong said:


> Pretty!  Congrats and happy birthday!




Thank you so much [emoji1]


----------



## LilMissCutie

Recent gifts from my boyfriend...

18k yellow gold Elsa Peretti pearl bracelet

18k white gold Metro heart with diamonds


----------



## LilMissCutie

miasra said:


> Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#128525;
> ...I didn't complain. &#128521;&#128151;



Pretty


----------



## miasra

Thank you! I loved my .12 but this one seems to be super sparkly! I haven't taken it off. &#128525;


----------



## tarana6

Went to the Tiffany flagship store in Toronto today and picked up this. Apart from Tiffany jewellery i also Love getting Tiffany collectibles like this!  

My first video sorry for the quality. &#128584;

https://youtu.be/UfrTNbH_JfA


----------



## miasra

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wooohooo!  Congrats!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## miasra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thats awesome! Congratulations! Totally love the DBTY collection. I bet you look so fancy wearing it!



Thank you! It is stunning and so sparky but I do find myself pulling the necklace down as it does tend to pull back from time to time..maybe perhaps the clasp is heavier than the bezel. I don't know if anyone is experiencing this minor issue with their dbty necklace. Hmm. &#128527;


----------



## sy72

miasra said:


> Thank you! It is stunning and so sparky but I do find myself pulling the necklace down as it does tend to pull back from time to time..maybe perhaps the clasp is heavier than the bezel. I don't know if anyone is experiencing this minor issue with their dbty necklace. Hmm. [emoji57]




Yes I'm always pulling mine to the front. It doesn't seem to do it as much when I wear my hair up! Have thought about adding another inch to it but don't know if it will help?


----------



## katieny

I've been collecting whole heartedly for about 4 years. I realized that I've never posted a picture of my collection. 


I wear my Return to Tiffany bracelet every day. It was my very first piece. I got it 6 or 7 years ago. 


I also wear the beaded bracelet and the wire bracelet almost daily. These have held up great. 



My favorite is this lock from my husband. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have no idea how.  This ring is gorgeous and has such sparkle. 



My key bent at the T. 



The ladybug has some enamel that chipped. 



I love the Tiffany brand.  It was a dream to own some of this iconic jewelry after visiting Tiffany's on 5th Avenue as a teen. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dany_37

My new Tiffany's 1837 ring and cuff bracelet...also, my old 1837 cuff bracelet and Return to Tiffany round tag bracelet which are both in serious need of cleaning!!


----------



## leechiyong

katieny said:


> I've been collecting whole heartedly for about 4 years. I realized that I've never posted a picture of my collection.
> View attachment 3020086
> 
> I wear my Return to Tiffany bracelet every day. It was my very first piece. I got it 6 or 7 years ago.
> View attachment 3020078
> 
> I also wear the beaded bracelet and the wire bracelet almost daily. These have held up great.
> View attachment 3020090
> 
> 
> My favorite is this lock from my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how.  This ring is gorgeous and has such sparkle.
> View attachment 3020089
> 
> 
> My key bent at the T.
> View attachment 3020072
> 
> 
> The ladybug has some enamel that chipped.
> View attachment 3020076
> 
> 
> I love the Tiffany brand.  It was a dream to own some of this iconic jewelry after visiting Tiffany's on 5th Avenue as a teen.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lynntqy

My 2nd piece of jewellery from T&C =) Am really loving this! So glad I made the right choice to ditch Pandora for this!!!


----------



## Tinker Bell

Thank you all for sharing! Lynntqy I did the same thing; I've collected Pandora since I was 21 but ever since my 23rd birthday gift from my Prince Charming I've never looked back! [emoji8]


----------



## Lynntqy

Tinker Bell said:


> Thank you all for sharing! Lynntqy I did the same thing; I've collected Pandora since I was 21 but ever since my 23rd birthday gift from my Prince Charming I've never looked back! [emoji8]



I feel you!!!


----------



## jazmini

This is my birthday gift for myself 
Silver Atlas necklace


----------



## leechiyong

jazmini said:


> This is my birthday gift for myself
> Silver Atlas necklace


What a way to celebrate!  Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## jazmini

leechiyong said:


> What a way to celebrate!  Congrats and happy birthday!



Thank you  (42 )


----------



## LizO...

_Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#55357;&#56845;
...I didn't complain. &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56471;
_

What a great husband.
I think this is the perfect size.
I was thinking of upgrading too, but may I ask...is size .22 poking you ?
Do you have a pic, wearing it?


----------



## miasra

LizO... said:


> _Husband surprised me by taking me to T & Co to exchange my .12 DBTY TO .22! &#65533;&#65533;
> ...I didn't complain. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> _
> 
> What a great husband.
> I think this is the perfect size.
> I was thinking of upgrading too, but may I ask...is size .22 poking you ?
> Do you have a pic, wearing it?



At first i felt the poking but i don't anymore I guess maybe because I wear it every day. &#128522; 
My husband had a hard time choosing the diamond and size...instead of getting a bigger size or carat he opted for a high grade diamond - even though it's a .22 &#128522; I am truly lucky! &#128525;
Here's a picture, I wish the camera can capture the crazy sparkle of this little necklace!


----------



## miasra

miasra said:


> At first i felt the poking but i don't anymore I guess maybe because I wear it every day. &#128522;
> My husband had a hard time choosing the diamond and size...instead of getting a bigger size or carat he opted for a high grade diamond - even though it's a .22 &#128522; I am truly lucky! &#128525;
> Here's a picture, I wish the camera can capture the crazy sparkle of this little necklace!



Another one...


----------



## tarana6

Its beautiful!! Dbty necklace is on my wishlist. The size is perfect on you


----------



## tarana6

Lynntqy said:


> My 2nd piece of jewellery from T&C =) Am really loving this! So glad I made the right choice to ditch Pandora for this!!!



Beautiful! I contemplated starting a pandora bracelet since its gotten very trendy in Toronto but after doing the math i realized a full to medium full pandora bracelet was going to cost me the same as tiffany pieces. I ended up just adding charms to my tiffany bracelet rather than starting a pandora bracelet. I think pandora will be end up being a fad but Tiffany's will always be in style!


----------



## Lynntqy

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful! I contemplated starting a pandora bracelet since its gotten very trendy in Toronto but after doing the math i realized a full to medium full pandora bracelet was going to cost me the same as tiffany pieces. I ended up just adding charms to my tiffany bracelet rather than starting a pandora bracelet. I think pandora will be end up being a fad but Tiffany's will always be in style!



Hahaha I always thought Tiffany & Co Bracelets are of a hefty price since I stay in Singapore, never did I know the type I liked cost so much lesser then Pandora! Pandora is starting to die down in Singapore already since they started charging for polishing and it's really expensive!


----------



## LizO...

_
At first i felt the poking but i don't anymore I guess maybe because I wear it every day. &#55357;&#56842; 
My husband had a hard time choosing the diamond and size...instead of  getting a bigger size or carat he opted for a high grade diamond - even  though it's a .22 &#55357;&#56842; I am truly lucky! &#55357;&#56845;
Here's a picture, I wish the camera can capture the crazy sparkle of this little necklace! 		_




It is the perfect size and it looks beautiful on you.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miasra said:


> At first i felt the poking but i don't anymore I guess maybe because I wear it every day. &#128522;
> My husband had a hard time choosing the diamond and size...instead of getting a bigger size or carat he opted for a high grade diamond - even though it's a .22 &#128522; I am truly lucky! &#128525;
> Here's a picture, I wish the camera can capture the crazy sparkle of this little necklace!


Wow that looks amazing!!! Congratulations 
thank you for sharing pics


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey everyone!
Not long ago I posted I bought a yellow diamond necklace for myself for my birthday haha. 
Well today my husband surprised me with the matching ring! We picked it up from Tiffany & Co and the sales lady I always see gave us a special (free) bottle of Moet! 

The diamond is cushion cut, bezel set, in 18ct yellow gold. It is 0.21, fancy intense and is flawless in clarity (omg I have never owned a flawless diamond before!). 

Best Birthday ever. I hope you all like the pics. I wish my camera captured it better. Even though the necklace and ring I have are small diamonds, they sparkle so much I just cant take my eyes off them. The only problem with the necklace is I keep walking to the bathroom to look at it hahahaha!

Thank you for letting me share, and I hope you like the pictures.


----------



## tarana6

It beautiful! Thanks for sharing. 

Wow free bottle of moet :o I need to go to your tiffany store and find your sales associate! I purchased diamond rtt earnings back in April and yesterday i found this beautiful hand written card in the mail from the sales associate who helped! Great customer service from Tiffany's  always makes the experience so much better.


----------



## miasra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not long ago I posted I bought a yellow diamond necklace for myself for my birthday haha.
> Well today my husband surprised me with the matching ring! We picked it up from Tiffany & Co and the sales lady I always see gave us a special (free) bottle of Moet!
> 
> The diamond is cushion cut, bezel set, in 18ct yellow gold. It is 0.21, fancy intense and is flawless in clarity (omg I have never owned a flawless diamond before!).
> 
> Best Birthday ever. I hope you all like the pics. I wish my camera captured it better. Even though the necklace and ring I have are small diamonds, they sparkle so much I just cant take my eyes off them. The only problem with the necklace is I keep walking to the bathroom to look at it hahahaha!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, and I hope you like the pictures.



&#128561; GOR..GEOUS! Absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arlene619

Lynntqy said:


> My 2nd piece of jewellery from T&C =) Am really loving this! So glad I made the right choice to ditch Pandora for this!!!



Wow such a beautiful piece! Congrats &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lynntqy

Arlene619 said:


> Wow such a beautiful piece! Congrats &#128525;&#128525;



Ty Arlene!


----------



## resin

Hello! I have quick question regarding the 'Return To Tiffany' small heart tag bracelet in silver. I had a friend pick this bracelet up for me in the 8" because months ago when I tried it on in store it fit perfectly. After losing weight I find the bracelet to be looser than I'd like it to be. My question is for anyone who currently owns the 7.5" is how many silver beads are strung onto it? There are 23 on the 8" and since I am not near a Tiffany's store I'd love to know. Thank you so much! 

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03449&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+silver%20bead%20bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+2&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=silver%20bead%20bracelet


----------



## SwissMissKiss

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not long ago I posted I bought a yellow diamond necklace for myself for my birthday haha.
> Well today my husband surprised me with the matching ring! We picked it up from Tiffany & Co and the sales lady I always see gave us a special (free) bottle of Moet!
> 
> The diamond is cushion cut, bezel set, in 18ct yellow gold. It is 0.21, fancy intense and is flawless in clarity (omg I have never owned a flawless diamond before!).
> 
> Best Birthday ever. I hope you all like the pics. I wish my camera captured it better. Even though the necklace and ring I have are small diamonds, they sparkle so much I just cant take my eyes off them. The only problem with the necklace is I keep walking to the bathroom to look at it hahahaha!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, and I hope you like the pictures.


How pretty. Very dainty and feminine. I never really paid attention to yellow diamonds before, but this style makes it worth considering for me!


----------



## Tinker Bell

tarana6 said:


> It beautiful! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Wow free bottle of moet :o I need to go to your tiffany store and find your sales associate! I purchased diamond rtt earnings back in April and yesterday i found this beautiful hand written card in the mail from the sales associate who helped! Great customer service from Tiffany's  always makes the experience so much better.



This is lovely!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> It beautiful! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Wow free bottle of moet :o I need to go to your tiffany store and find your sales associate! I purchased diamond rtt earnings back in April and yesterday i found this beautiful hand written card in the mail from the sales associate who helped! Great customer service from Tiffany's  always makes the experience so much better.
> 
> Nawww that is so nice of the sales associate!
> Thanks for sharing, and for the nice comments


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miasra said:


> &#128561; GOR..GEOUS! Absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

SwissMissKiss said:


> How pretty. Very dainty and feminine. I never really paid attention to yellow diamonds before, but this style makes it worth considering for me!



Thank you SwissMissKiss! If you get one please post some pics I would love to see it!


----------



## CSG

My first purchases from Tiffany&Co.  Dainty earrings and necklace. Happy kid!


----------



## tarana6

resin said:


> Hello! I have quick question regarding the 'Return To Tiffany' small heart tag bracelet in silver. I had a friend pick this bracelet up for me in the 8" because months ago when I tried it on in store it fit perfectly. After losing weight I find the bracelet to be looser than I'd like it to be. My question is for anyone who currently owns the 7.5" is how many silver beads are strung onto it? There are 23 on the 8" and since I am not near a Tiffany's store I'd love to know. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...gin=search&searchkeyword=silver bead bracelet




I have this bracelet in the 7 inch and i just counted, there are 21 beads on it. I think if you take your bracelet to store or call customer service they can size your existing bracelet so that it fits. I've never had this done but I've read other people on this blog have mentioned getting bracelets and necklaces adjusted.


----------



## leechiyong

CSG said:


> My first purchases from Tiffany&Co.  Dainty earrings and necklace. Happy kid!



Very pretty set!  Congrats!


----------



## Tinker Bell

CSG said:


> My first purchases from Tiffany&Co.  Dainty earrings and necklace. Happy kid!




These are lovely. Congrats on your first purchases! I have the same but my necklace has pink enamel instead. [emoji4]


----------



## resin

tarana6 said:


> I have this bracelet in the 7 inch and i just counted, there are 21 beads on it. I think if you take your bracelet to store or call customer service they can size your existing bracelet so that it fits. I've never had this done but I've read other people on this blog have mentioned getting bracelets and necklaces adjusted.



I phoned Tiffany's today and they are going to adjust it free of charge for me! I know the 7.5 would be tight or maybe even snug on me. They are going to shorten it and remove one of the beads. I assumed they would charge extra and I'm supremely happy to know this. Thank you for your response!


----------



## tarana6

resin said:


> I phoned Tiffany's today and they are going to adjust it free of charge for me! I know the 7.5 would be tight or maybe even snug on me. They are going to shorten it and remove one of the beads. I assumed they would charge extra and I'm supremely happy to know this. Thank you for your response!



Not a problem! So glad everything worked out for you


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

CSG said:


> My first purchases from Tiffany&Co.  Dainty earrings and necklace. Happy kid!


 
Congratulations they look stunning!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CSG said:


> My first purchases from Tiffany&Co.  Dainty earrings and necklace. Happy kid!


I have the same set! You are going to love them! Small and light for summer  Congrats!


----------



## CSG

Leo the Lion said:


> I have the same set! You are going to love them! Small and light for summer  Congrats!



Thanks! I am also thinking to get a matching bracelet


----------



## JennC41

I'm starting a new job  Monday, and I strongly believe in buying myself gifts. (I get a "to-me, from-me" Christmas gift for myself every year, for example.) When I landed the new job, I decided it justified a "gift" to celebrate. The timing was apparently perfect, because I'd been searching for eons for a two-tone Tiffany Fascination Ball charm (which I gather was retired long ago), and out of nowhere, I ran across one (in perfect condition, still in its Tiffany pouch, no less!!) at an estate sale. Of course, what good is a charm without something to put it on, right? So for the other part of my gift, I ordered the Round Clasping Link Bracelet in sterling silver. (I don't live near a Tiffany & Co., so I had to order it.) It arrived about a week and a half ago, and I absolutely love it so much I've barely taken it off. I plan to add additional Tiffany & Co. charms to it, but I also like the ease with which the charms can be removed for a more simple, less "janglely" -- is that a word?? -- effect.  

(I also have a titanium key, although I need to get something longer on which to wear it. Any recommendations? I included it in the photo as well.)


----------



## Cinnamon718

Just bought this yesterday on the day it came out.  I like that it's light weight and it doesn't jangle too much. It's pretty quiet considering how many charms are on it.


----------



## leechiyong

JennC41 said:


> I'm starting a new job  Monday, and I strongly believe in buying myself gifts. (I get a "to-me, from-me" Christmas gift for myself every year, for example.) When I landed the new job, I decided it justified a "gift" to celebrate. The timing was apparently perfect, because I'd been searching for eons for a two-tone Tiffany Fascination Ball charm (which I gather was retired long ago), and out of nowhere, I ran across one (in perfect condition, still in its Tiffany pouch, no less!!) at an estate sale. Of course, what good is a charm without something to put it on, right? So for the other part of my gift, I ordered the Round Clasping Link Bracelet in sterling silver. (I don't live near a Tiffany & Co., so I had to order it.) It arrived about a week and a half ago, and I absolutely love it so much I've barely taken it off. I plan to add additional Tiffany & Co. charms to it, but I also like the ease with which the charms can be removed for a more simple, less "janglely" -- is that a word?? -- effect.
> 
> (I also have a titanium key, although I need to get something longer on which to wear it. Any recommendations? I included it in the photo as well.)


What a great find and congratulations on the new job!  

Love the titanium key too.  I've been eyeing it for years and your piece may just inspire me to take the plunge.  I'd probably go for a basic silver chain or bead chain to wear it on.


----------



## leechiyong

TOBagGirl said:


> Just bought this yesterday on the day it came out.  I like that it's light weight and it doesn't jangle too much. It's pretty quiet considering how many charms are on it.
> View attachment 3030787


So pretty!  Would love to see a mod shot.


----------



## atlcoach

TOBagGirl said:


> Just bought this yesterday on the day it came out.  I like that it's light weight and it doesn't jangle too much. It's pretty quiet considering how many charms are on it.
> View attachment 3030787




Thanks for posting! My store didn't have this and I ordered one. Should be in on Monday! [emoji133]


----------



## Leo the Lion

A little blurry picture but I am loving the mini tag necklace. I was on the fence about it for over a year but I am happy to have added it to my collection last week. Perfect and lightweight for summer. I haven't taken it off since I purchased it


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> A little blurry picture but I am loving the mini tag necklace. I was on the fence about it for over a year but I am happy to have added it to my collection last week. Perfect and lightweight for summer. I haven't taken it off since I purchased it



Congrats !!


----------



## forever.elise

Leo the Lion said:


> A little blurry picture but I am loving the mini tag necklace. I was on the fence about it for over a year but I am happy to have added it to my collection last week. Perfect and lightweight for summer. I haven't taken it off since I purchased it




I got the same necklace for Valentine's Day this year, I absolutely love it and wear it every day, too! You're right, it is a perfect summer necklace!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Leo the Lion said:


> A little blurry picture but I am loving the mini tag necklace. I was on the fence about it for over a year but I am happy to have added it to my collection last week. Perfect and lightweight for summer. I haven't taken it off since I purchased it


Thanks for posting a photo and sharing!

Congratulations! I really like the blue enamel items from tiffany's - its such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Miss.Addicted said:


> Heey
> This is my first post [emoji5]&#65039; so excited
> This is my small and simple Tiffany & Co. Collection
> Hope it will grow soon [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014622
> View attachment 3014623
> View attachment 3014624
> View attachment 3014625


Amazing collection. Love the key with the tiffany blue. Congrats!


----------



## Tinker Bell

Love all the new pieces.


----------



## Josieshear

My Tiffany Atlas ring flanked by two half eternity rings. 
Purchased today, so excited to wear them  xx JS


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3037262
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas ring flanked by two half eternity rings.
> Purchased today, so excited to wear them  xx JS



So pretty!


----------



## JennC41

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3037262
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas ring flanked by two half eternity rings.
> Purchased today, so excited to wear them  xx JS



Wow! I love the way this looks! Gorgeous!!


----------



## merry24

Stunning!


----------



## Jujuma

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3037262
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas ring flanked by two half eternity rings.
> Purchased today, so excited to wear them  xx JS




So beautiful!!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hi everyone. I'm a guy who loves Tiffany's modern unisex/male stuff. 

I'm wearing the Frank Gehry fish and T ring.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

This one I'm wearing Horseshoe necklace, wire bracelet (charmless) and the square 1837 (barely seen on my hand holding the phone).


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

This one is of my best friend. He's wearing the bar pendant and an 1837 thin bangle, stacked with the an hermes triple wrap black Leather bracelet.


----------



## raerae84120

Just a little treat after a fight with fiancee haha! I had to perk myself up somehow. =)

We were passing build a bear and they had minions so couldn't resist.

Infinity double chain bracelet.


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> This one I'm wearing Horseshoe necklace, wire bracelet (charmless) and the square 1837 (barely seen on my hand holding the phone).



Love all your pieces, they are very well put together. Your friend's are nice too.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Thanks. You're so kind.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a guy who loves Tiffany's modern unisex/male stuff.
> 
> I'm wearing the Frank Gehry fish and T ring.



Love it I'm deciding on my holiday gift to myself.  Seeing this def helped out.  Love seeing fellow men wear fine jewelry


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

VuittonPrince said:


> Love it I'm deciding on my holiday gift to myself.  Seeing this def helped out.  Love seeing fellow men wear fine jewelry



Awesome, bud! Post pics of what u get. I would love to see it.


----------



## Tinker Bell

Saywhatyouwant, it's great to see some T&Co pieces modelled on a man! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tinker Bell said:


> Saywhatyouwant, it's great to see some T&Co pieces modelled on a man! Thank you for sharing.



Aww, thanks, tinkerbell! I appreciate that. I have more, especially frank gehry and atlas stuff. I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a guy who loves Tiffany's modern unisex/male stuff.
> 
> I'm wearing the Frank Gehry fish and T ring.



Thanks for sharing your pics!  The pieces look great on you and your friend.

I'm drawn to Tiffany because of it's clean and gender neutral lines.  I love jewelry that makes a statement, but streamlined and refined.  That you two wear them so well only reinforces my affinity for Tiffany.


----------



## leechiyong

raerae84120 said:


> Just a little treat after a fight with fiancee haha! I had to perk myself up somehow. =)
> 
> We were passing build a bear and they had minions so couldn't resist.
> 
> Infinity double chain bracelet.


Gorgeous!  Congrats and love the minion!


----------



## leechiyong

VuittonPrince said:


> Love it I'm deciding on my holiday gift to myself.  Seeing this def helped out.  Love seeing fellow men wear fine jewelry


Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Today, I wore my Atlas ring and Atlas bar bracelet.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Here's how I wore them today. Sorry about the clarity. I was having a hard time getting a full shot but still focusing on the jewelry.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Today, I wore my Atlas ring and Atlas bar bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3040448











Saywhatyouwant said:


> Here's how I wore them today. Sorry about the clarity. I was having a hard time getting a full shot but still focusing on the jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3040452


Great look, I think that's whst I'm getting either the open wide atlas ring or the narrow closed atlas ring


----------



## emchhardy

I'm with Tinkerbell - Saywhatyouwant - you are rockin' these pieces.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

VuittonPrince said:


> Great look, I think that's whst I'm getting either the open wide atlas ring or the narrow closed atlas ring



Cool! Keep me updated on what u get, buddy!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

emchhardy said:


> I'm with Tinkerbell - Saywhatyouwant - you are rockin' these pieces.



Aww, shucks! It's fun sharing our interests. I wanna see some of urs too if u have some to share.


----------



## clydekiwi

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Today, I wore my Atlas ring and Atlas bar bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3040448




The bracelet is pretty. Does the bar move around a lot?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Here's how I wore them today. Sorry about the clarity. I was having a hard time getting a full shot but still focusing on the jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3040452


Looks great! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

clydekiwi said:


> The bracelet is pretty. Does the bar move around a lot?



The bar tends to gravitate towards the bottom of the wrist. But I don't mind it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Looks great! Thank you for sharing!!!



Anytime, Jessica.


----------



## Caz71

Mini bow.


----------



## EtamRiah

I have a question: Does Tiffany's charge to clean ss jewelry? 
My pieces have lost their shimmer so quickly and am thinking about paying a visit to the store to see what can be done.
I had to take off my bracelet and necklace because they became black and scratched a lot.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EtamRiah said:


> I have a question: Does Tiffany's charge to clean ss jewelry?
> My pieces have lost their shimmer so quickly and am thinking about paying a visit to the store to see what can be done.
> I had to take off my bracelet and necklace because they became black and scratched a lot.



Yes. . . They charge $15 a piece to clean and $40 a piece to polish.  Cleaning it will remove the tarnish, but it will not remove the scratches.  You would need to send it in to be polished to remove scratches.


----------



## dramakween

https://instagram.com/p/qgsNWKQI6q/

the bracelet I got from my bf


----------



## dramakween

Sorry for my previous post. Here I attached the pic of my tiffany...


----------



## leechiyong

dramakween said:


> Sorry for my previous post. Here I attached the pic of my tiffany...



I adore that bracelet; it's next on my list.  It looks gorgeous on you.  Congrats!


----------



## dramakween

leechiyong said:


> I adore that bracelet; it's next on my list.  It looks gorgeous on you.  Congrats!



aawww thank youu, it's very nice of you 

this one is on my next list..


----------



## louisluver10

Just went to Tiffany today and got the new heart tag charm bracelet.


----------



## louisluver10

love it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 also got large heart tag for my beads.


----------



## EBMIC

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826


So pretty!!


----------



## EBMIC

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Here's how I wore them today. Sorry about the clarity. I was having a hard time getting a full shot but still focusing on the jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3040452


Very nice!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826



Nice collection. U should post modeled pics.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

EBMIC said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks.


----------



## miasra

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826



Can you model the multi hearts charm bracelet? TIA!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

My small but very loved Tiffany and co collection. All of these I received as gifts from my bf 




I'm very happy I got the heart toggle bracelet before they changed the design a bit as I don't like it as much but I love mine!


----------



## leechiyong

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826



Great collection.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## louisluver10

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nice collection. U should post modeled pics.












I'm currently on the road to Key West, Miami and NYC. Sorry about the crappy pictures. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## leechiyong

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My small but very loved Tiffany and co collection. All of these I received as gifts from my bf
> 
> View attachment 3046049
> 
> 
> I'm very happy I got the heart toggle bracelet before they changed the design a bit as I don't like it as much but I love mine!



Very nice collection!


----------



## louisluver10

leechiyong said:


> Great collection.  Thanks for sharing!




Thank you [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]. I'll be posting more shortly.


----------



## uhpharm01

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3046313
> View attachment 3046314
> View attachment 3046315
> View attachment 3046316
> View attachment 3046317
> View attachment 3046318
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the road to Key West, Miami and NYC. Sorry about the crappy pictures. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



All of your items are so cute. But I really like that last one the most.


----------



## Hass

Hi,
If someone has Elsa Peretti 3 diamond By the yard necklace in Tcw 0.3ct or 0.42ct please share. I cant decide between the two.this is the one I'm after and not sure which one it is out of these two. Please help. 
Thanks. 
Hass.


----------



## Hass

.


----------



## tarana6

Mod shot of my return to tiffany necklace and earnings. 18k white gold and diamonds necklace and earring. Sunglasses from the victoria line.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hass said:


> Hi,
> If someone has Elsa Peretti 3 diamond By the yard necklace in Tcw 0.3ct or 0.42ct please share. I cant decide between the two.this is the one I'm after and not sure which one it is out of these two. Please help.
> Thanks.
> Hass.



I like this one.


----------



## Hass

I just dont know which one it is!! I really want to order the model dbty.


----------



## dramakween

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826



LOVE your collections... WOW..
they all still shiny  how do you maintain them?


----------



## louisluver10

dramakween said:


> LOVE your collections... WOW..
> 
> they all still shiny  how do you maintain them?




Well I do have the Tiffany polish. However I find it leaves the white crusty residue if you don't wipe the crap out of your jewelry until your hand hurts. So I just use pandora polishing clothes because they already have a treatment in them. Or Tiffany cleaning clothes. The more you wear the jewelry the less it'll tarnish too. If your like me, I am obsessed with polishing anything and everything so it is pretty easy for me hahaha. I just love the sparkle.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Mod shot of my return to tiffany necklace and earnings. 18k white gold and diamonds necklace and earring. Sunglasses from the victoria line.



Love love love! So classy and sophisticated!


----------



## SwissMissKiss

dramakween said:


> Sorry for my previous post. Here I attached the pic of my tiffany...


Nice picture. It is like right out of a catalogue! Blue Book!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

louisluver10 said:


> Well I do have the Tiffany polish. However I find it leaves the white crusty residue if you don't wipe the crap out of your jewelry until your hand hurts. So I just use pandora polishing clothes because they already have a treatment in them. Or Tiffany cleaning clothes. The more you wear the jewelry the less it'll tarnish too. If your like me, I am obsessed with polishing anything and everything so it is pretty easy for me hahaha. I just love the sparkle.



Beautiful collection!!! 

BTW, are you talking about the Tiffany spray polish? I think after you rub it into the silver, you are supposed to rinse it off with water and then dry with a soft cloth. That's what the directions on my bottle say to do. The spray polish is really good for getting into hard to reach spaces (like in the links in necklaces or bracelets). But when I have tarnish that is REALLY hard to remove, I use Connoisseur's Silver jewelry dip. That stuff kind of smells but boy does it get your silver jewelry get clean! I also tried the baking soda, vinegar, aluminum foil, and boiling water trick. That worked, too, but not as good as the dip in my experience. But it's great for cleaning a lot of silver at once. Of course, I only did this with 100% silver items. I didn't do it with silver jewelry containing gems, enamel, etc.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> Hi,
> If someone has Elsa Peretti 3 diamond By the yard necklace in Tcw 0.3ct or 0.42ct please share. I cant decide between the two.this is the one I'm after and not sure which one it is out of these two. Please help.
> Thanks.
> Hass.



Maybe, wherever you got this picture from, the necklace specifications are listed? It's hard to tell from the picture. 

I tried on the 0.30ct dbty yg in store. It was very dainty and pretty. If you think of it this way, for the 0.42ct necklace, each diamond station is about 40% larger than the 0.30ct necklace (i.e. 0.14ct vs. 0.10ct for each diamond station). So, if you wanted a bigger diamond presence, go for the 0.42ct. If you want it a little more subtle, go for the 0.30ct. It's hard to tell necklace sizes on the models they use. They are always sooo slim!  But whatever you choose, you can't go wrong! The EP dbty line is so beautiful.

However, if you're more on a budget (and don't mind a thicker bezel), check out Roberto Coin. They are nice, too, and you can get them on sale.  (Can I say this on a Tiffany thread??? :shame

HTH


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Love love love! So classy and sophisticated!



Thank-you


----------



## forever.elise

I need to post an update of my collection soon! Just received this beautiful thank you card for my recent purchases.[emoji173]&#65039; It was so pretty I had to frame it!


----------



## SwissMissKiss

forever.elise said:


> I need to post an update of my collection soon! Just received this beautiful thank you card for my recent purchases.[emoji173]&#65039; It was so pretty I had to frame it!
> View attachment 3051606


Can't wait for an update to your collection! 

I wish more people would post their collections. I love seeing what pieces everyone has.


----------



## Hass

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Maybe, wherever you got this picture from, the necklace specifications are listed? It's hard to tell from the picture.
> 
> I tried on the 0.30ct dbty yg in store. It was very dainty and pretty. If you think of it this way, for the 0.42ct necklace, each diamond station is about 40% larger than the 0.30ct necklace (i.e. 0.14ct vs. 0.10ct for each diamond station). So, if you wanted a bigger diamond presence, go for the 0.42ct. If you want it a little more subtle, go for the 0.30ct. It's hard to tell necklace sizes on the models they use. They are always sooo slim!  But whatever you choose, you can't go wrong! The EP dbty line is so beautiful.
> 
> However, if you're more on a budget (and don't mind a thicker bezel), check out Roberto Coin. They are nice, too, and you can get them on sale.  (Can I say this on a Tiffany thread??? :shame
> 
> HTH




Thank you. I tried the 0.3tcw and thought that suits my style and budget.. So ended up getting it. But I'm getting it extended to 18/" with a jump ring at 17". So i can wear it short and a bit long, and may be when I have some more money to get a bigger stone one to layer. 
I wish mine would look as perfect as the models.Oh btw this model is a YT beauty guru. There are lots of pics of her wearing this necklace on her insta. Here is another pic.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> Thank you. I tried the 0.3tcw and thought that suits my style and budget.. So ended up getting it. But I'm getting it extended to 18/" with a jump ring at 17". So i can wear it short and a bit long, and may be when I have some more money to get a bigger stone one to layer.
> I wish mine would look as perfect as the models.Oh btw this model is a YT beauty guru. There are lots of pics of her wearing this necklace on her insta. Here is another pic.



Congrats on your necklace!!!  Post some modeling pics, please, with the different lengths. That's a good idea to have those modifications made to the necklace to make it really versatile.

If she's on Instagram, you can probably ask her about the size of her necklace in the comment section.

Also, you could get your necklace to look as perfect as hers. All you have to do is "not move".  DBTY's tend to flip when you move, but it won't matter much since there is no gold on the back to block the diamond. They sparkle on both sides. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Hass

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on your necklace!!!  Post some modeling pics, please, with the different lengths. That's a good idea to have those modifications made to the necklace to make it really versatile.
> 
> If she's on Instagram, you can probably ask her about the size of her necklace in the comment section.
> 
> Also, you could get your necklace to look as perfect as hers. All you have to do is "not move".  DBTY's tend to flip when you move, but it won't matter much since there is no gold on the back to block the diamond. They sparkle on both sides.
> 
> Enjoy!



I asked about three times and so many other followers of hers asked too. But unfortunately she hasn't commented back. 
Lol... I better practice the Not Move position..! &#128514;&#128514;
Il post pics asa i get it post modification.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> I asked about three times and so many other followers of hers asked too. But unfortunately she hasn't commented back.
> Lol... I better practice the Not Move position..! &#128514;&#128514;
> Il post pics asa i get it post modification.



I don't understand why people who do blogs, you tube videos, Instagram, etc. don't answer people's questions about what they're wearing. I mean, isn't that why they started it?

Can't wait to see pics when you get it. In the meantime, you can practice staying very very still. :lolots:


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hass said:


> Thank you. I tried the 0.3tcw and thought that suits my style and budget.. So ended up getting it. But I'm getting it extended to 18/" with a jump ring at 17". So i can wear it short and a bit long, and may be when I have some more money to get a bigger stone one to layer.
> I wish mine would look as perfect as the models.Oh btw this model is a YT beauty guru. There are lots of pics of her wearing this necklace on her insta. Here is another pic.


Wow, very nice!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My small but very loved Tiffany and co collection. All of these I received as gifts from my bf
> 
> View attachment 3046049
> 
> 
> I'm very happy I got the heart toggle bracelet before they changed the design a bit as I don't like it as much but I love mine!


Awesome collection you have there. I have the t ring too.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Went to the outlets near Palm Springs today to check out some sales.  It was so freaking hot. I wore my T ring and T link bracelet. Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full outfit for scale.


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Went to the outlets near Palm Springs today to check out some sales.  It was so freaking hot. I wore my T ring and T link bracelet. Happy 4th of July everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3053878


Great pieces!  Is that the narrow or medium bracelet?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Leechiyong it's the narrow (thinner) one.


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Leechiyong it's the narrow (thinner) one.



Thanks!  It looks great on you!


----------



## EBMIC

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3046313
> View attachment 3046314
> View attachment 3046315
> View attachment 3046316
> View attachment 3046317
> View attachment 3046318
> 
> 
> I'm currently on the road to Key West, Miami and NYC. Sorry about the crappy pictures. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


OMG!  I love your collection, very lovely, congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Went to the outlets near Palm Springs today to check out some sales.  It was so freaking hot. I wore my T ring and T link bracelet. Happy 4th of July everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3053878


Very nice. It looks great on you!


----------



## lazeny

My Tiffany twist knots, a pair of earrings and pendant in YG.


----------



## Tinker Bell

lazeny said:


> My Tiffany twist knots, a pair of earrings and pendant in YG.



These are really beautiful pieces, thank you for sharing.


----------



## miasra

Does anyone have the PalomaPicasso dot charm in Carnelian? I really want to purchase it but I don't know how it would look on me. TIA!


----------



## leechiyong

lazeny said:


> My Tiffany twist knots, a pair of earrings and pendant in YG.



Beautiful and timeless!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

TeddyPumpkin said:


> Metro horseshoe necklace.



Nice!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

TeddyPumpkin said:


> Metro horseshoe necklace.




Very nice ! Would u wear this on its own or layer? If you do layer, what would you layer with ? Tia!


----------



## LaChocolat

Novo e ring and band. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The only other things I have are a cat eye pair of sunglasses, solitaire studs and a silver Elsa Peretti ring DH got me when we first started dating as my promise ring (worn daily on my right hand).


----------



## mad_for_chanel

TeddyPumpkin said:


> I wear it on its own for a couple of reasons. Firstly, I'm a bit minimalistic when it comes to jewellery.
> I also dislike putting things on or off, and things get tangled very easily on me.
> However, I think it can be very easily layered, as it is pretty simple with a clean, sharp line.
> 
> My frame is pretty petite, so the length has been shortened to 15 1/8 inches.
> 
> Here is a modelling shot.




Thanks for replying and modeling shot! 

True it's sparkly and substantial on its own when you want the minimalist fuss free look. 

I own several necklaces for everyday wear , so just can't justify another one. Sigh...


----------



## girlfriday17

My Tiffany T bracelet.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

girlfriday17 said:


> My Tiffany T bracelet.



Oh wow, that is soooo nice!!! I really really want one but I need to save for it. 
May i ask, is that the silver or white gold?


----------



## girlfriday17

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Oh wow, that is soooo nice!!! I really really want one but I need to save for it.
> May i ask, is that the silver or white gold?



It's the silver one.  I love it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

May I ask what size? Did they have in stock for different sizes? Thanks for ur feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tonight, I wore 1837 square ring and 1837 dog tag necklace.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Scale shot


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I wore these to drop some silver accessories for servicing & my sweet SA cleaned them .


----------



## Hass

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I don't understand why people who do blogs, you tube videos, Instagram, etc. don't answer people's questions about what they're wearing. I mean, isn't that why they started it?
> 
> Can't wait to see pics when you get it. In the meantime, you can practice staying very very still. :lolots:



Iv got the necklace and love it.Haven't still mastered the art of staying very very still.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Hass said:


> Iv got the necklace and love it.Haven't still mastered the art of staying very very still.



Looks great on you!!!


----------



## akimoto

mad_for_chanel said:


> I wore these to drop some silver accessories for servicing & my sweet SA cleaned them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061253
> View attachment 3061254




Gorgeous! May I know where you got the hand palm bracket?


----------



## Hass

Thanks..


----------



## LizO...

_"Iv got the necklace and love it.Haven't still mastered the art of staying very very still. 		"_




It looks very beautitful on you !!!


----------



## Hass

LizO... said:


> _"Iv got the necklace and love it.Haven't still mastered the art of staying very very still. 		"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very beautitful on you !!!



Thank you. &#128512;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

akimoto said:


> Gorgeous! May I know where you got the hand palm bracket?




Thanks Akimoto. 

I bought all 3 bracelets from a jewelry store , Wempe, in Munich . Hope that helps.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Treated my self to a little something this weekend! I have had my eye on the 18k rose gold atlas bar necklace for a while. Here it is with my Dbty.


----------



## leechiyong

blackmamba10000 said:


> Treated my self to a little something this weekend! I have had my eye on the 18k rose gold atlas bar necklace for a while. Here it is with my Dbty.



Gorgeous choice!  Looks great on you!


----------



## girlfriday17

Saywhatyouwant said:


> May I ask what size? Did they have in stock for different sizes? Thanks for ur feedback. I appreciate it.



It's a medium. When we were in Las Vegas last November I had tried it on and they had lots of stock, however DH bought it for me for Christmas and he shops online. We live in Canada and the nearest Tiffany Store is almost 2 hours away.  The online service is excellent and over a certain amount shipping is free.


----------



## Marylin

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes. . . They charge $15 a piece to clean and $40 a piece to polish.  Cleaning it will remove the tarnish, but it will not remove the scratches.  You would need to send it in to be polished to remove scratches.



I'm usually just admiring everyone in this thread, so I'm not an expert and maybe my experience was unusual. I wasn't charged for having my earrings cleaned. I had lost the back of one of my silver pearl studs, and when the SA got me a new one he asked me to give me the earrings so he could clean them for me. I was charged 5$ for the part,  but nothing for cleaning. I might just have been lucky.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Marylin said:


> I'm usually just admiring everyone in this thread, so I'm not an expert and maybe my experience was unusual. I wasn't charged for having my earrings cleaned. I had lost the back of one of my silver pearl studs, and when the SA got me a new one he asked me to give me the earrings so he could clean them for me. I was charged 5$ for the part,  but nothing for cleaning. I might just have been lucky.[/QUO
> 
> Some sales members will clean a piece as an accomodation; they are suppose to charge however.


----------



## paula3boys

mad_for_chanel said:


> I wore these to drop some silver accessories for servicing & my sweet SA cleaned them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061253
> View attachment 3061254




Beautiful


----------



## Leo the Lion

blackmamba10000 said:


> Treated my self to a little something this weekend! I have had my eye on the 18k rose gold atlas bar necklace for a while. Here it is with my Dbty.




Beautiful on you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

paula3boys said:


> Beautiful




Thanks paula3boys


----------



## blackmamba10000

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful on you!



Thanks!!!! I'm in love with it!!


----------



## miasra

miasra said:


> Does anyone have the PalomaPicasso dot charm in Carnelian? I really want to purchase it but I don't know how it would look on me. TIA!



I went ahead and purchased this beautiful piece and I'm so glad I did! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## leechiyong

miasra said:


> I went ahead and purchased this beautiful piece and I'm so glad I did! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


That's stunning!  Carnelian is such a beautiful stone.  Congrats!


----------



## Dany_37

Remnants of a wonderful vacation!


----------



## leechiyong

Dany_37 said:


> Remnants of a wonderful vacation!


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Dany_37

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dany_37 said:


> Remnants of a wonderful vacation!



So pretty! Where did you go?


----------



## Dany_37

DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty! Where did you go?


 
Las Vegas! This was purchased at the Tiffany's in The Forum Shops/Caesar's Palace.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Dany_37 said:


> Las Vegas! This was purchased at the Tiffany's in The Forum Shops/Caesar's Palace.



Ah I loved Vegas! And Caesars Palace was awesome. Jewellery from a trip is always very special. Wear in good health


----------



## miasra

leechiyong said:


> That's stunning!  Carnelian is such a beautiful stone.  Congrats!



Thank you! This picture does not do justice how beautiful it is. I can't stop looking at it. &#128525;


----------



## Dany_37

DiamondsForever said:


> Ah I loved Vegas! And Caesars Palace was awesome. Jewellery from a trip is always very special. Wear in good health



Thank you so much!


----------



## foxgal

I just got the RRT bead 4mm bracelet with the blue enamel heart. Also wearing with my wide mesh ring. Plan on wearing as my new 24/7 bracelet - delicate enough for everyday but still has a presence! Love the blue on one side and the RTT inscription on the other - like 2 for 1!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This orchid seedling has just bloomed for me for the first time, and here it is in an Elsa Peretti terracotta orchid pot.  Enjoy!!


----------



## paula3boys

foxgal said:


> I just got the RRT bead 4mm bracelet with the blue enamel heart. Also wearing with my wide mesh ring. Plan on wearing as my new 24/7 bracelet - delicate enough for everyday but still has a presence! Love the blue on one side and the RTT inscription on the other - like 2 for 1!




Bracelet twins. I love this one


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Anybody seen the renewal of 3 Tiffany's collections? New Victoria styles disappointed me. 
http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=264


----------



## leechiyong

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Anybody seen the renewal of 3 Tiffany's collections? New Victoria styles disappointed me.
> http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=264



Hadn't seen that.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## amjac2wm

.


----------



## amjac2wm

My everyday pieces!


----------



## emchhardy

amjac2wm - Gorgeous collection (I'm especially crazy about that bee pendant).  You are a lucky lady!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524



Nice collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MatAllston

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524



Love all your pieces. Do you wear the bangle and bracelets together on one arm? Still drooling over your Victoria.


----------



## leechiyong

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## amjac2wm

emchhardy said:


> amjac2wm - Gorgeous collection (I'm especially crazy about that bee pendant).  You are a lucky lady!




Thanks lovie! The bee pendant sometimes shows up on online auctions, so I bet you could find it for much less than retail!


----------



## amjac2wm

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nice collection! Thanks for sharing!







leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous collection!




Thank you!!


----------



## amjac2wm

MatAllston said:


> Love all your pieces. Do you wear the bangle and bracelets together on one arm? Still drooling over your Victoria.




Thanks lovie! I tend to wear the love bracelet with my cartier ballon bleu on my left wrist, and the tiffany t and arrow on my right! I stil can't believe that I was able to find the earrings for more than half off and in the medium size! They are huge!!!


----------



## MatAllston

amjac2wm said:


> Thanks lovie! I tend to wear the love bracelet with my cartier ballon bleu on my left wrist, and the tiffany t and arrow on my right! I stil can't believe that I was able to find the earrings for more than half off and in the medium size! They are huge!!!



You scored on the earrings!! Enjoy then


----------



## SunshineIsland

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524



Beautiful love love your collection


----------



## raerae84120

Had a very rough week so needed retail theraphy. My new piece. Silver and rose gold open heart necklace.


----------



## Babsiegirl

raerae84120 said:


> Had a very rough week so needed retail theraphy. My new piece. Silver and rose gold open heart necklace.




This is one of my favorites. Love it!!!


----------



## cafe1414

Very nice.... Congrats!


----------



## jneshops

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Anybody seen the renewal of 3 Tiffany's collections? New Victoria styles disappointed me.
> http://press.tiffany.com/News/NewsItem.aspx?id=264


Thanks for sharing this PR. I love the new Infinity cuffs with diamonds. Doutzen Kroes is one of my fave models, but the African-American (?) model featured in the pic of the new Bows pieces is so beautiful.


----------



## jneshops

raerae84120 said:


> Had a very rough week so needed retail theraphy. My new piece. Silver and rose gold open heart necklace.


Sorry about your rough week-- hope this one is better! What a lovely little necklace. I've been looking for ways to wear rose gold because I think it's beautiful, but 95% of my jewelry is sterling silver so I'm not sure where to start. This kind of piece seems like a good way to go! How do you wear it? What pieces do you pair it with?


----------



## jneshops

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Scale shot
> 
> View attachment 3061195


I love this look!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

raerae84120 said:


> Had a very rough week so needed retail theraphy. My new piece. Silver and rose gold open heart necklace.



I hope you feel better.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

jneshops said:


> I love this look!



Thanks!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

miasra said:


> I went ahead and purchased this beautiful piece and I'm so glad I did! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



That's a really cool necklace. Great buy!


----------



## emchhardy

raerae84120 - I love your new necklace.  Retail therapy is always good.  Would you mind posting a modeling pic. when you get a chance? I think this necklace is lovely but I've never seen it on anyone.


----------



## tartantrouble

Longtime lurker, super excited to share some pre-loved beauties!

RTT heart tag earrings
RTT pendant on 18 inch chain
RTT dog tag pendant with 34 inch chain (with knot)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

tartantrouble said:


> View attachment 3089654
> 
> 
> Longtime lurker, super excited to share some pre-loved beauties!
> 
> RTT heart tag earrings
> RTT pendant on 18 inch chain
> RTT dog tag pendant with 34 inch chain (with knot)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## tartantrouble

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## tarana6

Anyone have the Paloma Picasso olive leaf necklace and matching drop earrings in yellow gold? Would love to see modeling pics. Thanks!


----------



## Cloverberry

I have the set in silver (not the drop earrings though the studs). Beautiful set. I get complimented on it a lot and have made it my daily jewellery.


----------



## raerae84120

jneshops said:


> Sorry about your rough week-- hope this one is better! What a lovely little necklace. I've been looking for ways to wear rose gold because I think it's beautiful, but 95% of my jewelry is sterling silver so I'm not sure where to start. This kind of piece seems like a good way to go! How do you wear it? What pieces do you pair it with?



This week is much better, thank you. =)

I'm in same boat as you. Most pieces I own are silver but am in love with rose gold. I wear this necklace alone and usually wear a rose gold bracelet or ring. My engagement ring is white gold but am considering rose gold wedding band. The two colors actually goes very well together.


----------



## raerae84120

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I hope you feel better.



It's been better this week, thank you!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524




OMG I love your pieces. That bee is gorgeous! Lucky girl 

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Ciao tutti!
 I have had a bit of a (naughty) shopping spree at TCo! 

I bought the RTT White Gold and Diamonds this week, a ring box and then just bought the Tiffany Twist Heart in Extra large (I bought the medium ages ago as they told me the XL was sold out, and then today it appeared so I bought it straight away before it disappears again!). 

Link below of the XL Heart. Also picks of my new buys should be attached too. 

Loving everyones pics! Have a good day and thanks for letting me share.

xx

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist


----------



## leechiyong

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Ciao tutti!
> I have had a bit of a (naughty) shopping spree at TCo!
> 
> I bought the RTT White Gold and Diamonds this week, a ring box and then just bought the Tiffany Twist Heart in Extra large (I bought the medium ages ago as they told me the XL was sold out, and then today it appeared so I bought it straight away before it disappears again!).
> 
> Link below of the XL Heart. Also picks of my new buys should be attached too.
> 
> Loving everyones pics! Have a good day and thanks for letting me share.
> 
> xx
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## tartantrouble

More pre-loved goodies! 

RTT double tag pendant with onyx on 16 in

Atlas pendant on a Pandora fabric cord (I had a fight with the chain this came on which ended with me forcibly removing the chain and led to this temporary solution until I find a new chain or a jump ring to fit the tiny connector loop)


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

tartantrouble said:


> View attachment 3096376
> 
> 
> More pre-loved goodies!
> 
> RTT double tag pendant with onyx on 16 in
> 
> Atlas pendant on a Pandora fabric cord (I had a fight with the chain this came on which ended with me forcibly removing the chain and led to this temporary solution until I find a new chain or a jump ring to fit the tiny connector loop)



Wow so cool! The onyx looks very cool!


----------



## cafe1414

amjac2wm said:


> My everyday pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3084524



How do you like the diamond arrow..rg? Was almost going to get it but didn't know what to pair it up with. Love to see a modeling pic! !!


----------



## chokmp

Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]


----------



## Limonata00

chokmp said:


> Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097262




Omigosh sooo stunning


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

chokmp said:


> Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097262


That looks great! xx


----------



## tartantrouble

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wow so cool! The onyx looks very cool!




Thank you! It's my favorite RTT piece!


----------



## jneshops

raerae84120 said:


> This week is much better, thank you. =)
> 
> I'm in same boat as you. Most pieces I own are silver but am in love with rose gold. I wear this necklace alone and usually wear a rose gold bracelet or ring. My engagement ring is white gold but am considering rose gold wedding band. The two colors actually goes very well together.


I LOVE the idea of a rose gold wedding band paired with a white gold engagement ring-- sounds super pretty and totally unique. Will be fabulous, no doubt.


----------



## jneshops

tartantrouble said:


> View attachment 3089654
> 
> 
> Longtime lurker, super excited to share some pre-loved beauties!
> 
> RTT heart tag earrings
> RTT pendant on 18 inch chain
> RTT dog tag pendant with 34 inch chain (with knot)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Cute! Gotta love those preloved finds.   Are those the larger heart RTT earrings or the minis? They look like the larger ones, but maybe you have tiny earlobes? :giggles:


----------



## jneshops

chokmp said:


> Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097262


So classy! What is the top one? Is it an opal bean? Just lovely.


----------



## jneshops

tartantrouble said:


> View attachment 3096376
> 
> 
> More pre-loved goodies!
> 
> RTT double tag pendant with onyx on 16 in
> 
> Atlas pendant on a Pandora fabric cord (I had a fight with the chain this came on which ended with me forcibly removing the chain and led to this temporary solution until I find a new chain or a jump ring to fit the tiny connector loop)


This is kind of an edgy look IMO-- not sure if that's what you're going for, but I love seeing how people style these classic items! The black onyx is so eye-catching and looks cool with that black cord. Nicely done!


----------



## cmars

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3037262
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas ring flanked by two half eternity rings.
> Purchased today, so excited to wear them  xx JS



I'm in love with atlas rings right now...I love how you stacked yours!!


----------



## cmars

chokmp said:


> Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097262



Love it, so pretty!


----------



## chokmp

Limonata00 said:


> Omigosh sooo stunning


Thank you. Love them so much!!


----------



## chokmp

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> That looks great! xx


Thanks!!


----------



## chokmp

jneshops said:


> So classy! What is the top one? Is it an opal bean? Just lovely.


It's a DBTY necklace.


----------



## chokmp

cmars said:


> Love it, so pretty!


Thanks! I can't stop staring at the Olive leaf pendant.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bought the Bow and Arrow yesterday, love them!


----------



## leechiyong

Natalie j said:


> Bought the Bow and Arrow yesterday, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098565



Gorgeous stack!  Congrats!


----------



## LovingLV81

My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]


----------



## leooh

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3099375
> 
> View attachment 3099376
> 
> View attachment 3099377
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]




So classic and so sweet of him! Extra special this way right?


----------



## leechiyong

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3099375
> 
> View attachment 3099376
> 
> View attachment 3099377
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]



Beautiful!


----------



## LovingLV81

leooh said:


> So classic and so sweet of him! Extra special this way right?




Thank you ! Yep it is I am super glad he got it for me I totally wasn't expecting to get it till around Christmas time so I am excited to know he does listen and does sweet things from time to time 



leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji819]&#65039;[emoji819]&#65039;[emoji819]&#65039;


----------



## pinkprashu

Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key?


----------



## tarana6

pinkprashu said:


> Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key?



Looks beautiful! I'm a fan of the keys more than the enchant line as the tiffany keys are a staple (i dont have a key yet but hope to buy one day). May i ask what size your dbty? I'm hoping to buy one in a few weeks if i get a job promotion.


----------



## emchhardy

pinkprashu - I think that's a tough call.  I have the Daisy key but in the silver.  It's one of my favorite pieces and I LOVE the key line in general.  However, I think this Enchant heart looks lovely on you. It definitely makes a statement.


----------



## LizO...

_Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you  guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key? 		
_


I THINK IT IS LOOKING GREAT !
I am sorry, a bit enthusiastic, but I saw the picture and I really like this combination.


----------



## leechiyong

pinkprashu said:


> Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key?



I think the layering is perfect.  I really like the enchant line.


----------



## pinkprashu

tarana6 said:


> Looks beautiful! I'm a fan of the keys more than the enchant line as the tiffany keys are a staple (i dont have a key yet but hope to buy one day). May i ask what size your dbty? I'm hoping to buy one in a few weeks if i get a job promotion.



Mine is 0.35 carat AGS triple zero diamond on a 16 inch chain.


----------



## pinkprashu

LizO... said:


> _Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you  guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key?
> _
> 
> 
> I THINK IT IS LOOKING GREAT !
> I am sorry, a bit enthusiastic, but I saw the picture and I really like this combination.



Thank you. I tried a few things jn the store and loved that the olive was 18 inch and the heart enchant is 20 inch. If I get the daisy key, I will definitely get a 36 inch chain as 2.5 inches is quite big for a key


----------



## pinkprashu

leechiyong said:


> I think the layering is perfect.  I really like the enchant line.



Thank you. My heart was set on the round enchant but it was not available in the store and I ended up liking the heart


----------



## DiamondsForever

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3099375
> 
> View attachment 3099376
> 
> View attachment 3099377
> 
> 
> My first Tiffany key and another necklace to add to my collection my husband bought it for me as a surprise today while I was napping @ the hotel  . We are on vacation in Washington DC he got it at the Chevy chase mall [emoji8][emoji819]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji42][emoji293][emoji293][emoji631][emoji145][emoji256]



Such a kind DH you have, this is lovely! You'll always think of DC when you wear it  enjoy DC, I liked the Chevy Chase mall, so many great stores to explore


----------



## amjac2wm

SunshineIsland said:


> Beautiful love love your collection




Thank you!!!


----------



## amjac2wm

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> OMG I love your pieces. That bee is gorgeous! Lucky girl
> 
> 
> 
> xx




Thank you!


----------



## amjac2wm

cafe1414 said:


> How do you like the diamond arrow..rg? Was almost going to get it but didn't know what to pair it up with. Love to see a modeling pic! !!




It's my favorite bracelet, it's absolutely gorgeous! I pair it with the T! Attaching a photo


----------



## amjac2wm

Natalie j said:


> Bought the Bow and Arrow yesterday, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098565




Congrats! I love your stack! The bow goes really well with the arrow bracelet!


----------



## uhpharm01

TOBagGirl said:


> Just bought this yesterday on the day it came out.  I like that it's light weight and it doesn't jangle too much. It's pretty quiet considering how many charms are on it.
> View attachment 3030787



Congrats. I looked at this yesterday. It's very pretty.


----------



## uhpharm01

louisluver10 said:


> View attachment 3044820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got large heart tag for my beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044826



How is the bracelet with the multi hearts holding you? Thanks. I saw this bracelet this week at the Tiffany store


----------



## louisluver10

uhpharm01 said:


> How is the bracelet with the multi hearts holding you? Thanks. I saw this bracelet this week at the Tiffany store




It is fine. No charms to fall off yet. But it tarnishes quick so you have to polish often. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Sparkledolll

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous stack!  Congrats!





amjac2wm said:


> Congrats! I love your stack! The bow goes really well with the arrow bracelet!



Thank you! The boutique told me that a new bow cuff is coming out in a couple of weeks &#128512;


----------



## Sparkledolll

amjac2wm said:


> It's my favorite bracelet, it's absolutely gorgeous! I pair it with the T! Attaching a photo
> View attachment 3100180



Cute combo! I just bought the bow and now your pic Makes me want the T bracelet


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> Bought the Bow and Arrow yesterday, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098565


wow that is some awesome bling! congrats!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  Congrats!


thank you  xx


----------



## uhpharm01

louisluver10 said:


> It is fine. No charms to fall off yet. But it tarnishes quick so you have to polish often. [emoji14][emoji14]



I was wondering about those very thin jump rings on this bracelet. Good to know that they are holding up. Thanks


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

pinkprashu said:


> Tiffany olive and Tiffany enchant heart. Layered with dbty. What do you guys think? Should I return the enchant for a daisy 2.5 inch gold key?


oh wow! great work layering! i think your combination looks stunning and I wouldn't change it 

the keys are lovely too. such a hard choice! 

maybe get both hahaha! 

xx


----------



## amjac2wm

Natalie j said:


> Cute combo! I just bought the bow and now your pic Makes me want the T bracelet


thanks! Your pic makes me want the bow bracelet!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stacking my Tiffany keys with VCA Alhambra necklace and me and ro lotus chain. [emoji3]


----------



## EBMIC

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my Tiffany keys with VCA Alhambra necklace and me and ro lotus chain. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102649


So pretty!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my Tiffany keys with VCA Alhambra necklace and me and ro lotus chain. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102649



Very cool, natalie!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very cool, natalie!





EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!  Had them for 4 years now and I wear them with different necklaces almost every day so cost per wear is less than £5 a day so far...lol &#128512;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Just some simple items.  I'm wearing the wire bracelet and a Frank Gehry torque ring (I've had this for a few years now.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full shot.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Stacking my Tiffany keys with VCA Alhambra necklace and me and ro lotus chain. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102649



 your keys are tdf! So gorgeous. Are they the mini versions or the slightly bigger ones can I ask?
I've been wanting the mini oval ket in platinum for forever.....


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> your keys are tdf! So gorgeous. Are they the mini versions or the slightly bigger ones can I ask?
> I've been wanting the mini oval ket in platinum for forever.....



Thank you! As far as I know there's only 1 size in the vintage diamond keys? 



Instagram @Sparkledolll


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! As far as I know there's only 1 size in the vintage diamond keys?
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @Sparkledolll



They're just perfect whatever size


----------



## cmars

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a guy who loves Tiffany's modern unisex/male stuff.
> 
> I'm wearing the Frank Gehry fish and T ring.


I wish my dh wore tiffany, then we could share!  Your pieces look great on you!


----------



## cmars

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Here's how I wore them today. Sorry about the clarity. I was having a hard time getting a full shot but still focusing on the jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3040452



You totally rock this look! I tried on a similar combo (atlas bar in rg and atlas ring) fell in love.


----------



## cmars

miasra said:


> I went ahead and purchased this beautiful piece and I'm so glad I did! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Very pretty! Any chance you could post a mod shot?


----------



## americanroyal89

I got bored at work lol. But there is the Tiffany T bracelet in rose gold.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

cmars said:


> You totally rock this look! I tried on a similar combo (atlas bar in rg and atlas ring) fell in love.



Thanks,cmars! U should post some modeling pics as well. I would love to see. 

I'm a t-shirt and jeans kinda guy but Tiffany has many cool pieces that can be styled in different ways. Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## cherie_cc

My new purchase [emoji16]


----------



## StopHammertime

Just got my first couple Tiffany pieces


----------



## StopHammertime

cherie_cc said:


> My new purchase [emoji16]
> View attachment 3112063




Twinning!!!! I just got my Atlas ring too


----------



## cherie_cc

StopHammertime said:


> Twinning!!!! I just got my Atlas ring too




Yes, ring twins
This Atlas ring is so cute


----------



## leechiyong

StopHammertime said:


> Just got my first couple Tiffany pieces
> View attachment 3112478



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## rea11yb0red

StopHammertime said:


> Just got my first couple Tiffany pieces
> View attachment 3112478




Great first pieces!!!  Congrats.


----------



## tarana6

Hey guys! I purchased a few items before the price increase that happened last Friday. The price increase on the items i wanted went up only a little bit but nevertheless the boyfriend has put me on a Tiffany ban until the end of the year. 

Got the handbag charm with tiffany blue enamel in sterling silver to wear on my charm bracelet or as a necklace. Got some other pieces as well but will post those once i get a chance to take pics! As always thanks for letting me share 

https://youtu.be/Nqq78dfvvmA


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

cherie_cc said:


> My new purchase [emoji16]
> View attachment 3112063



Really nice!


----------



## LizO...

The handbag charm is cute.


----------



## leechiyong

tarana6 said:


> Hey guys! I purchased a few items before the price increase that happened last Friday. The price increase on the items i wanted went up only a little bit but nevertheless the boyfriend has put me on a Tiffany ban until the end of the year.
> 
> Got the handbag charm with tiffany blue enamel in sterling silver to wear on my charm bracelet or as a necklace. Got some other pieces as well but will post those once i get a chance to take pics! As always thanks for letting me share
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nqq78dfvvmA



So lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## forever.elise

tarana6 said:


> Hey guys! I purchased a few items before the price increase that happened last Friday. The price increase on the items i wanted went up only a little bit but nevertheless the boyfriend has put me on a Tiffany ban until the end of the year.
> 
> Got the handbag charm with tiffany blue enamel in sterling silver to wear on my charm bracelet or as a necklace. Got some other pieces as well but will post those once i get a chance to take pics! As always thanks for letting me share
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nqq78dfvvmA




This charm is so me!!! I love it, and looks great on you! So shiny!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Hey guys! I purchased a few items before the price increase that happened last Friday. The price increase on the items i wanted went up only a little bit but nevertheless the boyfriend has put me on a Tiffany ban until the end of the year.
> 
> Got the handbag charm with tiffany blue enamel in sterling silver to wear on my charm bracelet or as a necklace. Got some other pieces as well but will post those once i get a chance to take pics! As always thanks for letting me share
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nqq78dfvvmA


you look great! love the bag charm its so sweet. 

xx


----------



## tarana6

Thanks everyone! You guys are so sweet


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

The new Victoria designs are now available. What do you think? http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?mcat=148206&cid=473573&hppromo=THPC840


----------



## Cloverberry

Bunny_in_Love said:


> The new Victoria designs are now available. What do you think? http://m.tiffany.com/mobile/shopping/CategoryBrowse.aspx?mcat=148206&cid=473573&hppromo=THPC840




The new design looks like little snowflakes. I like the original better personally.

My favourite design out right now is the Paloma Picasso[emoji768] Olive Leaf collection.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hi All, just before the price increase, I bought a 0.56ct (F, VS1) princess cut diamond ring from Tiffany & Co. I got a scholarship to live in Italy next year, and I don't want to take my original engagement ring. So I "downgraded" just for next year. 

This is it with my original engagement ring (not Tiffany Co - 3 stone ring). Although i don't wear them on the same hand, just for the pictures for more sparkle. 

I tried my best with the pictures! Totally love both my rings. Bring on the sparkle.


----------



## tarana6

we





JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, just before the price increase, I bought a 0.56ct (F, VS1) princess cut diamond ring from Tiffany & Co. I got a scholarship to live in Italy next year, and I don't want to take my original engagement ring. So I "downgraded" just for next year.
> 
> This is it with my original engagement ring (not Tiffany Co - 3 stone ring). Although i don't wear them on the same hand, just for the pictures for more sparkle.
> 
> I tried my best with the pictures! Totally love both my rings. Bring on the sparkle.



LOVE LOVE LOVE! The 0.56 is a good size for every day wear and princess cut makes the stone look much bigger. I hope to own a tiffany ring one day. Hopefully the boyfriend gets the hint lol 

Congrats on the scholarship hope you enjoy Italia!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> we
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE! The 0.56 is a good size for every day wear and princess cut makes the stone look much bigger. I hope to own a tiffany ring one day. Hopefully the boyfriend gets the hint lol
> 
> Congrats on the scholarship hope you enjoy Italia!


thank you so much tarana . 

I can't wait to live there! 1 whole year in Italy - dream come true for me hahaha.

im sending *hint* vibes to your lovely boyfriend hahaha 

thanks again! xx


----------



## sablier

hello again dear Tiffany fans! i recently got a lynn necklace and i just adore the way it looks when i layer it with my dbty necklace.   since i didn't find any modeling pics of the lynn necklace in this thread, i guess i'll put one here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## tarana6

sablier said:


> hello again dear Tiffany fans! i recently got a lynn necklace and i just adore the way it looks when i layer it with my dbty necklace.   since i didn't find any modeling pics of the lynn necklace in this thread, i guess i'll put one here in case anyone is interested.



Absolutely stunning! The lynn earrings are definitely my next purchase but your modelling shots make me want the necklace as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiamondsForever

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, just before the price increase, I bought a 0.56ct (F, VS1) princess cut diamond ring from Tiffany & Co. I got a scholarship to live in Italy next year, and I don't want to take my original engagement ring. So I "downgraded" just for next year.
> 
> This is it with my original engagement ring (not Tiffany Co - 3 stone ring). Although i don't wear them on the same hand, just for the pictures for more sparkle.
> 
> I tried my best with the pictures! Totally love both my rings. Bring on the sparkle.



Congrats on your new ring! It's completely stunning. I wouldn't call it a downgrade!


----------



## paula3boys

sablier said:


> hello again dear Tiffany fans! i recently got a lynn necklace and i just adore the way it looks when i layer it with my dbty necklace.   since i didn't find any modeling pics of the lynn necklace in this thread, i guess i'll put one here in case anyone is interested.




Where do you get that necklace from? So pretty!


----------



## CashmereFiend

sablier said:


> hello again dear Tiffany fans! i recently got a lynn necklace and i just adore the way it looks when i layer it with my dbty necklace.   since i didn't find any modeling pics of the lynn necklace in this thread, i guess i'll put one here in case anyone is interested.


 


So pretty! I'm prioritizing my next Tiffany purchase, and now it's between the 18K yellow gold Lynn necklace or the circlet ring (I know, random choices, but these are my two greatest loves at the moment). You're not making this easy for me! Great piece.


----------



## sablier

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely stunning! The lynn earrings are definitely my next purchase but your modelling shots make me want the necklace as well! Thanks for sharing.


it's absolutely stunning! my camera just can't catch the sparkle.


----------



## sablier

paula3boys said:


> Where do you get that necklace from? So pretty!


thanks! i got it in a T flagship. but i think u can find this necklace pretty much anywhere. it's one of the "classics"


----------



## paula3boys

sablier said:


> thanks! i got it in a T flagship. but i think u can find this necklace pretty much anywhere. it's one of the "classics"




The Lynn one is at Tiffany?


----------



## sablier

CashmereFiend said:


> So pretty! I'm prioritizing my next Tiffany purchase, and now it's between the 18K yellow gold Lynn necklace or the circlet ring (I know, random choices, but these are my two greatest loves at the moment). You're not making this easy for me! Great piece.


i'm so sorry to hear it! i thought my pic should make your choice way easier! hihi  (just kidding)

i bought the platinum one because grey matches my skin color better. i did also try the YG one in the store. it was very pretty too! my SA even tried to talk me into buying the YG one instead!  

please do post mod pic after u get your next T


----------



## sablier

paula3boys said:


> The Lynn one is at Tiffany?


yep


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, just before the price increase, I bought a 0.56ct (F, VS1) princess cut diamond ring from Tiffany & Co. I got a scholarship to live in Italy next year, and I don't want to take my original engagement ring. So I "downgraded" just for next year.
> 
> This is it with my original engagement ring (not Tiffany Co - 3 stone ring). Although i don't wear them on the same hand, just for the pictures for more sparkle.
> 
> I tried my best with the pictures! Totally love both my rings. Bring on the sparkle.



Congrats on the scholarship and the ring! Of course, I think your new diamond ring is gorgeous because I also have a Tiffany princess cut diamond engagement ring. 

Everything is beautiful!

I admire your wedding band, too. Is it from Tiffany?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sablier said:


> hello again dear Tiffany fans! i recently got a lynn necklace and i just adore the way it looks when i layer it with my dbty necklace.   since i didn't find any modeling pics of the lynn necklace in this thread, i guess i'll put one here in case anyone is interested.



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

DiamondsForever said:


> Congrats on your new ring! It's completely stunning. I wouldn't call it a downgrade!


thank you hun  its so comfortable and i love the sparkle


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on the scholarship and the ring! Of course, I think your new diamond ring is gorgeous because I also have a Tiffany princess cut diamond engagement ring.
> 
> Everything is beautiful!
> 
> I admire your wedding band, too. Is it from Tiffany?


thank you shopgirl1996. i really like the princess cut diamonds, they are lovely. i hope you love yours too!

my wedding band is from a local Perth (Australia) jeweller. Although the Tiffany Metro band is pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## sablier

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


thank u


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just added the Atlas Bangle and ring to my little T collection. I don't think I'll stack the bracelets but I'll definitely be wearing both rings!


----------



## miss miniskirt

MahoganyQT said:


> Just added the Atlas Bangle and ring to my little T collection. I don't think I'll stack the bracelets but I'll definitely be wearing both rings!
> View attachment 3123275




Is your atlas ring from this season?  love the atlas range


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All, just before the price increase, I bought a 0.56ct (F, VS1) princess cut diamond ring from Tiffany & Co. I got a scholarship to live in Italy next year, and I don't want to take my original engagement ring. So I "downgraded" just for next year.
> 
> This is it with my original engagement ring (not Tiffany Co - 3 stone ring). Although i don't wear them on the same hand, just for the pictures for more sparkle.
> 
> I tried my best with the pictures! Totally love both my rings. Bring on the sparkle.



Jessica, congrats on the ring but the scholarship. That's very admirable.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MahoganyQT said:


> Just added the Atlas Bangle and ring to my little T collection. I don't think I'll stack the bracelets but I'll definitely be wearing both rings!
> View attachment 3123275



WOW, mahogany, those are really nice bracelets. I own both of ur rings as well . It seems like Tiffany has really been pushing the T and Atlas as tandem designs. Anyways, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MahoganyQT

miss miniskirt said:


> Is your atlas ring from this season?  love the atlas range




I believe so. I just got it yesterday, it was on backorder in my size for a while.



Saywhatyouwant said:


> WOW, mahogany, those are really nice bracelets. I own both of ur rings as well . It seems like Tiffany has really been pushing the T and Atlas as tandem designs. Anyways, thanks for sharing.




Thanks. It's funny that I never was into Tiffany until the T line was introduced. I love the clean understated simplicity of T and Atlas. Do you wear your rings together? I wear my T ring everyday!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Jessica, congrats on the ring but the scholarship. That's very admirable.


Thank so much Saywhatyouthink! I really appreciate it . Loving all the pics you post on here


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks. It's funny that I never was into Tiffany until the T line was introduced. I love the clean understated simplicity of T and Atlas. Do you wear your rings together? I wear my T ring everyday!



Not the rings together. I'll wear each ring with the matching bracelet. But im sure u pull off wearing multiple rings. Atlas + T is being heavily promoted by Tiffany to be worn together if u look at all their ads.


----------



## miss miniskirt

miss miniskirt said:


> Is your atlas ring from this season?  love the atlas range



 I think this is your ring but looks much nicer on you than online or when I tried it on must try again!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

miss miniskirt said:


> I think this is your ring but looks much nicer on you than online or when I tried it on must try again!!
> 
> View attachment 3124143




Yes! That's it.


----------



## Aramaic

A lovely birthday gift from hubby &#128525;


----------



## LovingLV81

Aramaic said:


> A lovely birthday gift from hubby [emoji7]




Love it !! Very elegant and classic


----------



## leechiyong

Aramaic said:


> A lovely birthday gift from hubby &#128525;


Pretty!  Happy birthday!


----------



## uhpharm01

Aramaic said:


> A lovely birthday gift from hubby &#128525;



Happy birthday


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Happy birthday! Happy for u.


----------



## Aramaic

LovingLV81 said:


> Love it !! Very elegant and classic



I love the look of this two together


----------



## Aramaic

leechiyong said:


> Pretty!  Happy birthday!



Thank you


----------



## Aramaic

uhpharm01 said:


> Happy birthday



Thank you


----------



## Aramaic

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Happy birthday! Happy for u.



Thank you


----------



## Reddddddd

Here is my newest and most favorite Tiffany ring.


----------



## leechiyong

Reddddddd said:


> Here is my newest and most favorite Tiffany ring.


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## jneshops

I've been collecting pre-loved, sterling silver Tiffany keys in the mini size over the past few months to put together a little necklace. Last week I found the last one I'd been looking for, et voila: my custom trio of keys necklace is complete! I'm enjoying wearing it today.


----------



## jneshops

Aramaic said:


> A lovely birthday gift from hubby &#128525;


Those bracelets look great together! I love seeing how people combine Tiffany items, especially classics like these two pieces. Hope you enjoyed your birthday!


----------



## pinkprashu

30 inch oval link chain with twist heart pendant


----------



## uhpharm01

pinkprashu said:


> 30 inch oval link chain with twist heart pendant



Very. Nice.


----------



## Aramaic

jneshops said:


> Those bracelets look great together! I love seeing how people combine Tiffany items, especially classics like these two pieces. Hope you enjoyed your birthday!



Thank you


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Here are some pictures! My husband bought me the flower ring and I had to go back and get the matching earrings. Love them! He did a fantastic job



Okay so ever since i saw the tiffany flower sparkler ring for the first time in JessicaRabbit1 post back in April i became obsessed! Saw a great deal on a pre loved one in my size and i had to have it! Just had it authenticated and cleaned at my local Tiffany store today. It was my first pre loved purchase so I was a bit scared but luckily everything turned out okay. After the cleaning you can really see hints of blue within the amethyst. Looks brand new.  

Hopefully i can get the matching earrings on my birthday next year.

Here's a mod shot


----------



## Reddddddd

Congrats, it's beautiful


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Reddddddd said:


> Here is my newest and most favorite Tiffany ring.



One of the new designs, I see. Congrats!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

tarana6 said:


> Okay so ever since i saw the tiffany flower sparkler ring for the first time in JessicaRabbit1 post back in April i became obsessed! Saw a great deal on a pre loved one in my size and i had to have it! Just had it authenticated and cleaned at my local Tiffany store today. It was my first pre loved purchase so I was a bit scared but luckily everything turned out okay. After the cleaning you can really see hints of blue within the amethyst. Looks brand new.
> 
> Hopefully i can get the matching earrings on my birthday next year.
> 
> Here's a mod shot



Wow, so eye-catching.  Good job!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Okay so ever since i saw the tiffany flower sparkler ring for the first time in JessicaRabbit1 post back in April i became obsessed! Saw a great deal on a pre loved one in my size and i had to have it! Just had it authenticated and cleaned at my local Tiffany store today. It was my first pre loved purchase so I was a bit scared but luckily everything turned out okay. After the cleaning you can really see hints of blue within the amethyst. Looks brand new.
> 
> Hopefully i can get the matching earrings on my birthday next year.
> 
> Here's a mod shot


Wow that looks great on you! Congratulations! Your photos look great. I really am glad you enjoy it and love it. And you got it second hand well done! Its so hard to find good quality second hand TCo! 

I am so glad I was able to spread the Tiffany Co love. Haha. Im so happy to read your post. 

I totally love my ring and in fact I wore it yesterday! I have the earrings to and I love those as well. I was hoping to get the necklace but it has disappeared! (This happens to me a lot with TCo). This design is so unique. When I first got mine and I showed a girl friend she said "wow i have never seen anything like this before" - and you should see her jewellery collection! Much bigger than mine. 

Can't wait to read your post about the matching earrings! 

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

pinkprashu said:


> 30 inch oval link chain with twist heart pendant


Wow that looks fantastic! I have the same heart and its so beautiful. totally love it on that oval link chain. 
Thanks for sharing a picture!

xx


----------



## GHIZZY

My bracelets!


----------



## coivcte

tarana6 said:


> Okay so ever since i saw the tiffany flower sparkler ring for the first time in JessicaRabbit1 post back in April i became obsessed! Saw a great deal on a pre loved one in my size and i had to have it! Just had it authenticated and cleaned at my local Tiffany store today. It was my first pre loved purchase so I was a bit scared but luckily everything turned out okay. After the cleaning you can really see hints of blue within the amethyst. Looks brand new.
> 
> Hopefully i can get the matching earrings on my birthday next year.
> 
> Here's a mod shot



Stunning!!!! 

A question for you. I recently received a couple of Tiffany necklaces as a gift for my wedding. I wanted to have it authenticated. Rang up Tiffany (Sydney Australia) and was told bluntly that they don't provide such service even with a fee and there is no one they can recommend either.

Is the policy different in the USA? Would any of you ladies on this forum have information about this?


----------



## tarana6

coivcte said:


> Stunning!!!!
> 
> A question for you. I recently received a couple of Tiffany necklaces as a gift for my wedding. I wanted to have it authenticated. Rang up Tiffany (Sydney Australia) and was told bluntly that they don't provide such service even with a fee and there is no one they can recommend either.
> 
> Is the policy different in the USA? Would any of you ladies on this forum have information about this?



I would recommend taking the necklaces to be cleaned at the store. If its non authentic etc they will likely comment after the cleaning (assuming it is a bad fake)

Also go into the tiffany store and compare the necklaces they are selling in the store to the one you have and compare the design and placement of the tiffany stamp and fonts etc. Tiffany stamps all there jewellery so if there is no stamp it is likely not authentic unless its an antique (early 1900's). Since the ring i bought was amethyst and gold i could tell by looking at it it was authentic. If the item you have is no longer in production it will be harder to authenticate. Also authentication of the silver jewellery is harder since there are so many fakes out there but can be done since the fakes are likely not 925 sterling silver (probably have rhodium plating or some other metal mixed in etc). 

Chances are they will probably be nicer if you go into the store and ask then over the phone.


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow that looks great on you! Congratulations! Your photos look great. I really am glad you enjoy it and love it. And you got it second hand well done! Its so hard to find good quality second hand TCo!
> 
> I am so glad I was able to spread the Tiffany Co love. Haha. Im so happy to read your post.
> 
> I totally love my ring and in fact I wore it yesterday! I have the earrings to and I love those as well. I was hoping to get the necklace but it has disappeared! (This happens to me a lot with TCo). This design is so unique. When I first got mine and I showed a girl friend she said "wow i have never seen anything like this before" - and you should see her jewellery collection! Much bigger than mine.
> 
> Can't wait to read your post about the matching earrings!
> 
> xx



Thanks Jessica! I would have never seen the design had i not seen your post. I actually have the opposite problem to you. We have the matching necklace on the Canadian website and in store but i haven't seen the earrings on the website or in store or perhaps they just aren't out on display.


----------



## coivcte

tarana6 said:


> I would recommend taking the necklaces to be cleaned at the store. If its non authentic etc they will likely comment after the cleaning (assuming it is a bad fake)
> 
> Also go into the tiffany store and compare the necklaces they are selling in the store to the one you have and compare the design and placement of the tiffany stamp and fonts etc. Tiffany stamps all there jewellery so if there is no stamp it is likely not authentic unless its an antique (early 1900's). Since the ring i bought was amethyst and gold i could tell by looking at it it was authentic. If the item you have is no longer in production it will be harder to authenticate. Also authentication of the silver jewellery is harder since there are so many fakes out there but can be done since the fakes are likely not 925 sterling silver (probably have rhodium plating or some other metal mixed in etc).
> 
> Chances are they will probably be nicer if you go into the store and ask then over the phone.



I was thinking along the same line, take it to the store for cleaning and see what happens. One is a SS DBTY necklace and the other is a long pearl necklace. They are both very hard to authenticate if you are not an expert. Especially with the pearl one, I wouldn't know where to start.....


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you. I recently received a couple of Tiffany necklaces as a gift for my wedding. I wanted to have it authenticated. Rang up Tiffany (Sydney Australia) and was told bluntly that they don't provide such service even with a fee and there is no one they can recommend either.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the policy different in the USA? Would any of you ladies on this forum have information about this?





They told me years ago that they won't even authenticate something you bought from store earlier in day and brought back to ask. 

I've read a lot of women doing the pay to clean as they wont clean non authentic items lol


----------



## EBMIC

Reddddddd said:


> Here is my newest and most favorite Tiffany ring.


Cute ring!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Thanks Jessica! I would have never seen the design had i not seen your post. I actually have the opposite problem to you. We have the matching necklace on the Canadian website and in store but i haven't seen the earrings on the website or in store or perhaps they just aren't out on display.


I just checked the website and the necklace is back. Thats an awesome surprise!

Sending you lucky second hand shopping vibes! Im sure someone somewhere has a pair that they don't wear.


----------



## uhpharm01

pinkprashu said:


> 30 inch oval link chain with twist heart pendant



I have that same charm and I love it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

GHIZZY said:


> My bracelets!
> View attachment 3131672



Perfect stacking!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Hope everyone had a good week. Venetian set tonight. Have the matching necklace and bracelet.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant




----------



## MahoganyQT

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hope everyone had a good week. Venetian set tonight. Have the matching necklace and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132760




Nice pieces


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Two weeks ago I lost my beaded Tiffany bracelet. I put it on in the morning and noticed (after running errands and going to lunch) that it was missing. I retraced my steps and called several places to see if anyone had turned it in with no luck. I put in a last ditch effort and went back to the parking lot of the restaurant I had lunch at and it was in the parking lot! My handbag had apparently ripped it off (broke one of the links) and it was on the white line of a parking spot, clear as day! I had to take it to a jeweler to have it fixed, but I'm super glad to have found it!

(just thought I would share   )


----------



## leechiyong

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Two weeks ago I lost my beaded Tiffany bracelet. I put it on in the morning and noticed (after running errands and going to lunch) that it was missing. I retraced my steps and called several places to see if anyone had turned it in with no luck. I put in a last ditch effort and went back to the parking lot of the restaurant I had lunch at and it was in the parking lot! My handbag had apparently ripped it off (broke one of the links) and it was on the white line of a parking spot, clear as day! I had to take it to a jeweler to have it fixed, but I'm super glad to have found it!
> 
> (just thought I would share   )


Wow!  How fortunate you found it in the parking lot of all places!  Glad you have it back.


----------



## uhpharm01

deleted posted


----------



## uhpharm01

I got these two bracelets. &#128522;


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;


Wow!  Those are gorgeous and I love the detail!  Congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> Wow!  Those are gorgeous and I love the detail!  Congrats!



Thanks. I'm having my initials engraved in the back.  Next up is the David yurman bracelet.


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;



Congrats! Very beautiful pieces. I love the Tiffany twist heart charm.


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> Congrats! Very beautiful pieces. I love the Tiffany twist heart charm.



Thank you!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;


congratulations! i love the twist heart and circle. they are super chic! enjoy!


----------



## uhpharm01

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> congratulations! i love the twist heart and circle. they are super chic! enjoy!



Thanks


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;



Very nice!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you b


----------



## jkglitters1504

My collection[emoji4]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

jkglitters1504 said:


> View attachment 3134849
> 
> My collection[emoji4]


Awesome collection! you have the sparklers flower amethyst necklace argh! love it! can you post a model pick if you have a chance?

lock bangle - super love
fleur de lise pendant - super dooper love

lucky thing you  
x


----------



## jkglitters1504

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Awesome collection! you have the sparklers flower amethyst necklace argh! love it! can you post a model pick if you have a chance?
> 
> lock bangle - super love
> fleur de lise pendant - super dooper love
> 
> lucky thing you
> x




Omg you are sooo cute[emoji7]
Thank you so much! 
The flower necklace is my absolute favorite [emoji4]


----------



## tarana6

jkglitters1504 said:


> Omg you are sooo cute[emoji7]
> Thank you so much!
> The flower necklace is my absolute favorite [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3134903



Wow super gorgeous girl and super gorgeous collection! Love the sparkler necklace and your charm bracelet.


----------



## jkglitters1504

tarana6 said:


> Wow super gorgeous girl and super gorgeous collection! Love the sparkler necklace and your charm bracelet.




Thank you so much for your nice comment [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

jkglitters1504 said:


> Omg you are sooo cute[emoji7]
> Thank you so much!
> The flower necklace is my absolute favorite [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3134903


I agree with Tarana6! you look stunning, girl. your eyes are so gorgeous! 

thanks for posting a picture of you modelling your necklace! i love it


----------



## jkglitters1504

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I agree with Tarana6! you look stunning, girl. your eyes are so gorgeous!
> 
> thanks for posting a picture of you modelling your necklace! i love it




Thank you so much[emoji7]
Your welcome Honey [emoji4]


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;


So lovely!  &#128522;


----------



## EBMIC

jkglitters1504 said:


> View attachment 3134849
> 
> My collection[emoji4]


Very nice collection!!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> So lovely!  &#128522;



Thank you EBMIC. &#128522;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

jkglitters1504 said:


> View attachment 3134849
> 
> My collection[emoji4]



Nice collection. The best part of having a collection are the memories that go with it.


----------



## jkglitters1504

EBMIC said:


> Very nice collection!!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## jkglitters1504

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nice collection. The best part of having a collection are the memories that go with it.




Thank you!
Totally agree with you[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tarana6

Got this beauty in the mail today! Its full of beautiful pictures and small articles about various Tiffany collections and designers.


----------



## cestlisa

Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## uhpharm01

cestlisa said:


> Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share



Very. Pretty congrats


----------



## cestlisa

uhpharm01 said:


> Very. Pretty congrats


Thanks dear


----------



## leechiyong

cestlisa said:


> Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cestlisa said:


> Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share


wow that is stunning! i bet it sparkles marvellously. gorgeous!


----------



## pixiepieliv

My first Tiffany items


----------



## MatAllston

cestlisa said:


> Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely beautiful. Did you try on the classic Victoria? If you did, what made you choose this over the classic?


----------



## leechiyong

pixiepieliv said:


> My first Tiffany items


I love the enamel.  Congrats!


----------



## cestlisa

Thank you


----------



## cestlisa

MatAllston said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Did you try on the classic Victoria? If you did, what made you choose this over the classic?


Thank you for the nice wordsYes I also tried on the medium Victoria and the large model. I think the large one is really nice, but the price is more than twice of the medium model. I chose this one over the medium model as the Victoria cluster seems to have more 'shine' and kinda more noticeable as it looks like a solitaire from afar. Just my humble opinion


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

cestlisa said:


> Just got my first tiffany necklace: Victoria cluster pendant. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful.


----------



## pinkprashu

I love these charms. I have both the charms in Yellow gold and I bought a 36 in choral link chain to go with them. Love love love...got so many compliments already. The yelled gold twist round charm is now discontinued but the silver twist round is still in production


----------



## uhpharm01

pinkprashu said:


> I love these charms. I have both the charms in Yellow gold and I bought a 36 in choral link chain to go with them. Love love love...got so many compliments already. The yelled gold twist round charm is now discontinued but the silver twist round is still in production



Thank you.i also have the yellow gold twist round charm,too.they really nor charms


----------



## MatAllston

cestlisa said:


> Thank you for the nice wordsYes I also tried on the medium Victoria and the large model. I think the large one is really nice, but the price is more than twice of the medium model. I chose this one over the medium model as the Victoria cluster seems to have more 'shine' and kinda more noticeable as it looks like a solitaire from afar. Just my humble opinion



Thank you so much for your feedback. I agree, the price of the large classic Victoria is steep. Enjoy your new pendant


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

pixiepieliv said:


> My first Tiffany items


wooohooo! i really like that pairing! welcome to the TCo addiction


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Wore older stuff today. Frank Gehry collab was my favorite. Items I'm wearing: Tiffany Gehry Fold ring and bracelet cuff.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full shot for scale.


----------



## whiteonwhite

uhpharm01 said:


> I got these two bracelets. &#128522;


 
Love! Could you possibly tell me the official name of the bracelet and charm set on the bottom? I can't find it on the website and would like to inquire with customer service about it. It's beautiful and classic.


----------



## rubyjuls

My new pink enamel heart tag bead bracelet with my pink sapphire color by the yard


----------



## leechiyong

rubyjuls said:


> My new pink enamel heart tag bead bracelet with my pink sapphire color by the yard


Love the pink!


----------



## uhpharm01

whiteonwhite said:


> Love! Could you possibly tell me the official name of the bracelet and charm set on the bottom? I can't find it on the website and would like to inquire with customer service about it. It's beautiful and classic.


Thank you


----------



## tarana6

Hi everyone! Do any of you have the tiffany passport holder? The website doesn't have a picture of the inside and i can only find pictures of the older model tiffany passport holder online. I'm deciding between this (textured leather) or the louis vuitton passport holder which has card slots on in the inside but is $155 more. Thanks in advance!


----------



## diane278

My favorite Buddha wearing Elsa Peretti pendants: Aegean link; large bottle; eternity circle; card holder; & pen. (We share.)


----------



## uhpharm01

whiteonwhite said:


> Love! Could you possibly tell me the official name of the bracelet and charm set on the bottom? I can't find it on the website and would like to inquire with customer service about it. It's beautiful and classic.



Did you get my PM ?


----------



## whiteonwhite

uhpharm01 said:


> Did you get my PM ?


 
Yes! Thank you much!


----------



## uhpharm01

whiteonwhite said:


> Yes! Thank you much!



You're welcome


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Was out at the mall. 1837 necklace and ring.


----------



## ParisianLove15

Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl 
I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on! 
My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx


----------



## uhpharm01

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx



That is just gorgeous.


----------



## leechiyong

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx


Both are gorgeous!  Welcome to tPF!


----------



## uhpharm01

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx



So in the bottom photo with the eternity ring. Is that fromtiffanys also ?


----------



## LizO...

I enjoy the pictures in this thread so much,
it is time to show my small collection.

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12391&pictureid=116509

Thank you all for letting me share.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx




Congrats on your engagement ! 

 Love your ring ! I have this T&Co round Soleste with pink diamond halo as my fifteen anniversary ring!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> I enjoy the pictures in this thread so much,
> it is time to show my small collection.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12391&pictureid=116509
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share.



Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing. 

How do u like the bone cuff? I Was thinking of getting the charcoal gray or black one.


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How do u like the bone cuff? I Was thinking of getting the charcoal gray or black one.



Thank you 

I am in deep love with the bone cuff.
If you can afford it, go for the silver version.
The gray version is not keeping the colour
and the copper comes through.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx


Congratulations! Wow those are such gorgeous rings. I love the pink diamond halo, it is so stunning! Your mums is divine also 

Enjoy wearing your beautiful ring! *drool* haha


----------



## coivcte

Elsa Peretti CBTY ring, special wedding annivery gift


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How do u like the bone cuff? I Was thinking of getting the charcoal gray or black one.



I just want to jump in and recommend the silver bone cuff. I have the silver one and it's very comfortable. I love how shiny it is and I get compliments all the time, more than the compliments on most of my Tiffany diamond pieces.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am in deep love with the bone cuff.
> If you can afford it, go for the silver version.
> The gray version is not keeping the colour
> and the copper comes through.



Thanks for the input. I didn't know about the discoloration.  The gray and black color is one is the reasons I like it. I'm gonna ask my SA about it. 

Thanks again...much appreciated.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MatAllston said:


> I just want to jump in and recommend the silver bone cuff. I have the silver one and it's very comfortable. I love how shiny it is and I get compliments all the time, more than the compliments on most of my Tiffany diamond pieces.



Matallston, thanks for the input. Yeah I definitely wanna see how it looks. I'm gonna go this Friday. The silver one is nice but I am more interested in the gray and black only cuz it's easier to wear with jeans (an cheaper too!). The bone cuff looks cooler than the collier de chien which has become more ubiquitous. 

U should post modeling pics.


----------



## ParisianLove15

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats on your engagement !
> 
> Love your ring ! I have this T&Co round Soleste with pink diamond halo as my fifteen anniversary ring!


 


Thank you so much!!  
Oh wow how beautiful!! Can we please see a  photo of your Soleste! !


----------



## ParisianLove15

uhpharm01 said:


> So in the bottom photo with the eternity ring. Is that fromtiffanys also ?


 
Hi  Yes that's the eternity ring from Tiffany's - Looks gorgeous paired with your Engagement ring or on its own!


----------



## ParisianLove15

leechiyong said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Welcome to tPF!


 
Thank you so much !


----------



## ParisianLove15

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Congratulations! Wow those are such gorgeous rings. I love the pink diamond halo, it is so stunning! Your mums is divine also
> 
> Enjoy wearing your beautiful ring! *drool* haha


 
Thank you for your lovely comment!! xx


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Thanks for the input. I didn't know about the discoloration.  The gray and black color is one is the reasons I like it. I'm gonna ask my SA about it.
> 
> Thanks again...much appreciated.


Some pics

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12393&pictureid=116568


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Some pics
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12393&pictureid=116568



That looks really cool and striking.


----------



## LizO...

Thank you.
I really like the style.

Was it possible for you to see on the picture where the colour is fading ?
I made a red circle around it.
This is already my second cuff,
the first I had to give back because the copper 
was through after weeks.
This cuff I have for one and a half year now.


----------



## karo

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colourVS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx


Love both your mom's and yours ring! Stunning!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

coivcte said:


> Elsa Peretti CBTY ring, special wedding annivery gift


thats gorgeous! very tasteful! the pink is so vivid!


----------



## coivcte

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thats gorgeous! very tasteful! the pink is so vivid!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Went with my best friend to South Coast Plaza and he bought the Elsa Peretti Bone cuff in black ruthenium. It's different and a nice alternative to the collier de chien if anyone is looking for a distinctive cuff.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full body shot


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I wore the Tiffany Frank Gehry Fish necklace and Fish ring (ring is cool & different but uncomfortable to wear)


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full shot. (Shout out to Melissa at South Coast. Man, she's awesome and has helped me for a few years now. She will treat anyone like you're the most important person in the world).


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Full body shot
> 
> View attachment 3180234


Looks great


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Looks great





My friend was like "who are you taking this pic for?" I said "just shut up and don't move." Lol


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> My friend was like "who are you taking this pic for?" I said "just shut up and don't move." Lol





Have you tried one for yourself?


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Full shot. (Shout out to Melissa at South Coast. Man, she's awesome and has helped me for a few years now. She will treat anyone like you're the most important person in the world).
> 
> View attachment 3180248



You look so haut in your FG pieces. The fish ring is beyond stunning!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Have you tried one for yourself?



Yeah but I'm actually saving for the Tiffany T bar bracelet. I'm on a self-imposed Tiffany ban till next year. The holidays are coming and there's gonna be a lot of expenses. Lol

U should post modeled pics too. I like to get inspired by others and see their personal style.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MatAllston said:


> You look so haut in your FG pieces. The fish ring is beyond stunning!!



Thanks, matallston. Frank Gehry collection was the best. It's been a few years now but his stuff were just so unusual and interesting.


----------



## uhpharm01

I heard that the twist collection was copied from another designer? Is that true ?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that the twist collection was copied from another designer? Is that true ?




You mean David Yurman? If yes, his designs are alike in terms of the twist, but the whole style is completely different.


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that the twist collection was copied from another designer? Is that true ?



There are some striking similarities to a Brooklyn designer named Kiel Mead's designs. Especially his somewhat well known Forget Me Knot ring. If you Google the topic a few blog and Web articles regarding the topic appear.


----------



## uhpharm01

Bunny_in_Love said:


> You mean David Yurman? If yes, his designs are alike in terms of the twist, but the whole style is completely different.


No not David yurman. I just love David yurman now even after my bed experience.  You're right it's a whole different style.


----------



## uhpharm01

2ShopRNot2Shop? said:


> There are some striking similarities to a Brooklyn designer named Kiel Mead's designs. Especially his somewhat well known Forget Me Knot ring. If you Google the topic a few blog and Web articles regarding the topic appear.



Thank you. That's the person that Tiffany's copied.


----------



## auberielle

My small collection


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

auberielle said:


> My small collection



Nice collection. The love note ring looks cool.


----------



## StopHammertime

auberielle said:


> My small collection




Lovely, all of them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## manomi

ParisianLove15 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to Purse Blog but love how everyonegets together on these threads! And shares photos / advice etc!
> I love looking at everyone's gorgeous items of Jewellery!
> I recently got engaged and my partner surprised me with aTiffany and Co Soleste Round with the pink diamond halo - it's very me as I'm apink girl
> I know the Soleste is really popular and gorgeous ! Does anyonehave the Embrace? Interested to see what she looks like on!
> My mother has a stunning 1.5 D colour VS1 Tiffany Setting engagement ring which Ilove also!  xx



congratss! This has got to be one of the most gorgeous rings i have ever seen!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey everyone! My husband bought me an awesome gift and I had to share it. Its a 18ct rose gold and amethyst ring (amethyst is my fav!). It has been on my wish list for about 1yr so I am super happy its now part of my collection! My ring size is 4-4.5 (4 on a cold day hahaha).


Im in love it really sparkles. Im totally loving the cut of the stone. Reading on the tco website the amethyst is 5.7ct and the diamond total weight is 0.03ct 


thanks for letting me share! I hope you all have been doing great guns and enjoying the festive season


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! My husband bought me an awesome gift and I had to share it. Its a 18ct rose gold and amethyst ring (amethyst is my fav!). It has been on my wish list for about 1yr so I am super happy its now part of my collection! My ring size is 4-4.5 (4 on a cold day hahaha).
> 
> 
> Im in love it really sparkles. Im totally loving the cut of the stone. Reading on the tco website the amethyst is 5.7ct and the diamond total weight is 0.03ct
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! I hope you all have been doing great guns and enjoying the festive season



Absolutely beautiful! Tiffany amethyst definitely suits you. Wishing you more blue boxes under the tree this holiday season 

I know I'm certainly hoping for some myself especially with all the Tiffany Christmas ads I've been pointing out to my boyfriend &#128525;. 

Joy comes out of the blue!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Tiffany amethyst definitely suits you. Wishing you more blue boxes under the tree this holiday season
> 
> I know I'm certainly hoping for some myself especially with all the Tiffany Christmas ads I've been pointing out to my boyfriend &#128525;.
> 
> Joy comes out of the blue!




Thank you luv! I am hoping the same for you! I am sure you will get something gorgeous from your dear boyfriend . When you get your gift I would love to see it 


Loving Tco's new designs, especially the new bow! Although I don't think anything new for me for xmas, I got the new Knot key with a tiny diamond in SS a few weeks ago and now this ring. I was going to post the knot key on here but its so hard to get a good picture of a necklace. Will keep trying though haha 


Take care xx


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! My husband bought me an awesome gift and I had to share it. Its a 18ct rose gold and amethyst ring (amethyst is my fav!). It has been on my wish list for about 1yr so I am super happy its now part of my collection! My ring size is 4-4.5 (4 on a cold day hahaha).
> 
> 
> Im in love it really sparkles. Im totally loving the cut of the stone. Reading on the tco website the amethyst is 5.7ct and the diamond total weight is 0.03ct
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! I hope you all have been doing great guns and enjoying the festive season



Wow Jessica, that looks really nice. Your husband did well.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wow Jessica, that looks really nice. Your husband did well.


Thank you Saywhatyouthink! I have showed him your message and he was chuffed .


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tiffany 1837 thin bar set necklace and cuff.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Full shot (stacked with an Hermes clic H)


----------



## Candice0985

sune said:


> Yesterday i recieved e-mail from store:inshopss.co,i noticed the Tiffany & co rings there are so cheap,who ever buy there?


fake probably, do you own this store by chance?


----------



## Sparkledolll

I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]


----------



## tarana6

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646



Ahhh they are beautiful! May i ask which Tiffany store you bought from? I was thinking of making big purchase on my birthday and would love some freebies


----------



## Sparkledolll

tarana6 said:


> Ahhh they are beautiful! May i ask which Tiffany store you bought from? I was thinking of making big purchase on my birthday and would love some freebies




Thanks! It's from the boutique in Amsterdam. You should definitely get something, i normally get a small bottle of champagne from them. [emoji16]


----------



## tarana6

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! It's from the boutique in Amsterdam. You should definitely get something, i normally get a small bottle of champagne from them. [emoji16]



:o wow that's awesome! I live in Canada and have purchased Tiffany in Canada and USA but have never gotten any freebies. Most i've ever spent on an item is probably around $2300 so perhaps there is minimum spend charge? It could also be since there are more Tiffany stores here then in Europe they are less inclined to give freebies?


----------



## Sparkledolll

tarana6 said:


> :o wow that's awesome! I live in Canada and have purchased Tiffany in Canada and USA but have never gotten any freebies. Most i've ever spent on an item is probably around $2300 so perhaps there is minimum spend charge? It could also be since there are more Tiffany stores here then in Europe they are less inclined to give freebies?




I think it's something they do in Amsterdam, all the brand name stores (Cartier, H etc) always offers coffee/drinks when you're in the store [emoji1]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646



Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Christofle said:


> Gorgeous pieces.




Thanks! I'm hoping Santa will bring me the matching bracelet [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping Santa will bring me the matching bracelet [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



It's a slippery slope.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646



Congrats on your beautiful pieces!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646



Wow, nice pieces you have there, Natalie!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful pieces!







Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wow, nice pieces you have there, Natalie!




Thank you so much! Happy holidays [emoji1]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646


wow thats really nice for them to give you a freebie. Also i love your items they look fantastic! Thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## sablier

Happy holidays everyone! 

Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.


----------



## NJU73K

sablier said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.



This is absolutely beautiful!
Would you mind sharing the link or name of necklace? Tia.


----------



## sablier

NJU73K said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!
> Would you mind sharing the link or name of necklace? Tia.



Thanks! Here is the link :http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...=Tiffany Sparklers&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1

It's the "Sparklers" collection.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

sablier said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.



Really beautiful, sablier!


----------



## sablier

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Really beautiful, sablier!



Thank you for the compliment ! I love this thread because it gives T fans the opportunity to show their beloved pieces and to check out how one piece may look in real life through modeling pics. I have learnt a lot here.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

sablier said:


> Thank you for the compliment ! I love this thread because it gives T fans the opportunity to show their beloved pieces and to check out how one piece may look in real life through modeling pics. I have learnt a lot here.



I agree. I like seeing everyone's pieces and how they wear it.  It's cool how everyone adds their own style and taste.


----------



## Chanellover2015

sablier said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.



This is gorgeous! How's it held on the back though? Pics?


----------



## NJU73K

sablier said:


> Thanks! Here is the link :http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...=Tiffany Sparklers&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1
> 
> It's the "Sparklers" collection.


 
Thanks sablier, when I saw your pic on my phone it didn't look green at all, I actually thought it was white oops


----------



## sablier

NJU73K said:


> Thanks sablier, when I saw your pic on my phone it didn't look green at all, I actually thought it was white oops



 True. The color is very light.


----------



## sablier

Chanellover2015 said:


> This is gorgeous! How's it held on the back though? Pics?



Here is the back


----------



## CornishMon

This it!  For now!

View attachment 3214027

View attachment 3214028


----------



## Chanellover2015

sablier said:


> Here is the back



Thanks I love the back of it.  I mean you can't even imagine what it looks like from just looking at the front.  love the detail of it.


----------



## karo

Natalie j said:


> I treated myself to the T necklace and rings today and my lovely SA gave me an agenda as a present [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210646


Stunning pieces! Congrats!


----------



## karo

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! My husband bought me an awesome gift and I had to share it. Its a 18ct rose gold and amethyst ring (amethyst is my fav!). It has been on my wish list for about 1yr so I am super happy its now part of my collection! My ring size is 4-4.5 (4 on a cold day hahaha).
> 
> 
> Im in love it really sparkles. Im totally loving the cut of the stone. Reading on the tco website the amethyst is 5.7ct and the diamond total weight is 0.03ct
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! I hope you all have been doing great guns and enjoying the festive season


Love your ring! It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## karo

sablier said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.


What a beautiful necklace! Love the color. Congrats!


----------



## sablier

Chanellover2015 said:


> Thanks I love the back of it.  I mean you can't even imagine what it looks like from just looking at the front.  love the detail of it.



You're welcome! No, we can't imagine that. That's why i love this thread and other threats like it.


----------



## sablier

karo said:


> What a beautiful necklace! Love the color. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## solitudelove

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Full shot (stacked with an Hermes clic H)
> 
> View attachment 3207549


Love the whole look!!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

solitudelove said:


> Love the whole look!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Nice set!! Love it - perfect for any occasion


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

sablier said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> Just got a X'mas present from dear mom. We also got a gift from de SA. It's a pretty glass chrisms tree. When I was in the store, I really found it difficult to choose between the lavender amethyst and the green quartz. Finally I went for the green one. But the purple one was so pretty too.



Omg I love it! It's huge and the setting is super nice. Enjoy it! Amethyst is my favourite and I can't get enough of it haha


----------



## sablier

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Omg I love it! It's huge and the setting is super nice. Enjoy it! Amethyst is my favourite and I can't get enough of it haha



Thank u Jessica! Happy holiday!


----------



## auberielle

CornishMon said:


> This it!  For now!
> 
> View attachment 3214027
> 
> View attachment 3214028


Love these pieces I also have them but without the enamel, they are such classic Tiffanys


----------



## CornishMon

auberielle said:


> Love these pieces I also have them but without the enamel, they are such classic Tiffanys




Added two more!  Thanks!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3220009


----------



## tarana6

Rocking my Tiffany Ziegfeld Pearl and Onyx ring at my CPA convocation dinner a few weeks ago. Love this beauty! The Ziegfeld collection is just such so timeless. 

Thinking of repeating this look for tonights holiday party &#127876;


----------



## tarana6

With attachment this time!


----------



## LizO...

tarana6 said:


> With attachment this time!


Lovely !


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

tarana6 said:


> Rocking my Tiffany Ziegfeld Pearl and Onyx ring at my CPA convocation dinner a few weeks ago. Love this beauty! The Ziegfeld collection is just such so timeless.
> 
> Thinking of repeating this look for tonights holiday party &#127876;



Oh wow, congrats!!

Very fancy.


----------



## ive_flipped

My bf surprised me with the large Ziegfeld pearl earrings for Christmas. So timeless


----------



## Blingthang

ive_flipped said:


> My bf surprised me with the large Ziegfeld pearl earrings for Christmas. So timeless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222511



What a sweet bf. So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Very pretty!


----------



## solitudelove

ive_flipped said:


> My bf surprised me with the large Ziegfeld pearl earrings for Christmas. So timeless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222511


They're so beautiful and elegant!


----------



## PamK

My Christmas present!


----------



## LizO...

Hope this discribes it best 

I really love this watch.
Wow.
Enjoy  Lucky you


----------



## PamK

LizO... said:


> Hope this discribes it best
> 
> I really love this watch.
> Wow.
> Enjoy  Lucky you




Thanks so much, LizO! [emoji1]


----------



## paula3boys

Purchased this pre loved but not sure if I'll keep on my Pandora chain or put it on my Tiffany bracelet


----------



## clydekiwi

A present to myself


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

PamK said:


> My Christmas present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222930



That's really nice, Pam!


----------



## PamK

Saywhatyouwant said:


> That's really nice, Pam!




Thank you very much!


----------



## Myrkur

My christmas present! The Atlas Bangle [emoji4] 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3223689
> 
> 
> My christmas present! The Atlas Bangle [emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!



Omg, myrkur, that's sooo nice!!!!!



Does that have a hinge to open or close? It looks so good with the clic h!


----------



## Caz71

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3223150
> 
> 
> A present to myself



Is it the cuff?  Nice


----------



## clydekiwi

Caz71 said:


> Is it the cuff?  Nice




Yes. Thanks


----------



## LizO...

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3223689
> 
> 
> My christmas present! The Atlas Bangle [emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!




What a beautiful stack


----------



## EBMIC

tarana6 said:


> With attachment this time!


So elegant!


----------



## EBMIC

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3223689
> 
> 
> My christmas present! The Atlas Bangle [emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Very nice bracelets!


----------



## solitudelove

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3223689
> 
> 
> My christmas present! The Atlas Bangle [emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


It's gorgeous!!!!! Goes very nicely with the clic clac!


----------



## auberielle

First purchases of the year


----------



## ive_flipped

auberielle said:


> First purchases of the year




Beautiful!!


----------



## cloverleigh

auberielle said:


> First purchases of the year




Awesome square T ring and notes earrings.  Well done for the New Year! [emoji3]


----------



## auberielle

Thanks everyone!
The earrings are my first ones from Tiffanys


----------



## Pelagia

auberielle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The earrings are my first ones from Tiffanys




Can you do an earring mod shot ?  I'd love to see [emoji7]


----------



## auberielle

Pelagia said:


> Can you do an earring mod shot ?  I'd love to see [emoji7]


Here it is


----------



## LizO...

auberielle said:


> Here it is



It looks very nice.
Never thought of them before.
Very nice every day earrings.
Perfect


----------



## Leo the Lion

Posting something a little different this time. My Tiffany Vase with my new peacock feathers


----------



## auberielle

LizO... said:


> It looks very nice.
> Never thought of them before.
> Very nice every day earrings.
> Perfect


Thanks I think so too


----------



## Caz71

auberielle said:


> First purchases of the year



Always liked the notes earrings more than my rtt heart earrings. .beautiful on you!


----------



## auberielle

Caz71 said:


> Always liked the notes earrings more than my rtt heart earrings. .beautiful on you!


Thank you I was really torn between the RTT heart earrings too but I kept thinking that the notes ones are more classic


----------



## EBMIC

Leo the Lion said:


> Posting something a little different this time. My Tiffany Vase with my new peacock feathers


So pretty!!!!


----------



## V88MH

jkglitters1504 said:


> View attachment 3134849
> 
> My collection[emoji4]


Hi! I'm looking to purchase the lock bangle- what size do you have and how does it fit getting it over your hand? Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

auberielle said:


> Thank you I was really torn between the RTT heart earrings too but I kept thinking that the notes ones are more classic



Yep and I find the rtt hearts more for the young gals. Ive grown out of them


----------



## Leo the Lion

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!!!


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Myrkur

solitudelove said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!! Goes very nicely with the clic clac!





Saywhatyouwant said:


> Omg, myrkur, that's sooo nice!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that have a hinge to open or close? It looks so good with the clic h!





LizO... said:


> What a beautiful stack





EBMIC said:


> Very nice bracelets!



Thank you ladies! And no, it does not have something to open or close it. You have to get your hand through.


----------



## tarana6

Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Happy holiday season 

I got the following goodies this year: 
Return to Tiffany Heart Toggle Bracelet, Daisy key, 9-10 mm fresh water pearl earrings (Ziegfeld collection), paloma picasso olive leaf ring.

 Here are some pics


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Happy holiday season
> 
> I got the following goodies this year:
> Return to Tiffany Heart Toggle Bracelet, Daisy key, 9-10 mm fresh water pearl earrings (Ziegfeld collection), paloma picasso olive leaf ring.
> 
> Here are some pics



The olive leaf ring is cool. I like the non conventional items.


----------



## LizO...

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Happy holiday season
> 
> I got the following goodies this year:
> Return to Tiffany Heart Toggle Bracelet, Daisy key, 9-10 mm fresh water pearl earrings (Ziegfeld collection), paloma picasso olive leaf ring.
> 
> Here are some pics



Not much to say.
The set is absolut perfect.
Who ever decided to get you the different pieces,
the person did a great job.
Lucky you.


----------



## jkglitters1504

V88MH said:


> Hi! I'm looking to purchase the lock bangle- what size do you have and how does it fit getting it over your hand? Thanks!




Hi! Sorry, I have no idea what size it is.
It fits easily over my hand, but I have small hands[emoji4]
My pandora bangles are 17 and my Cartier Love is a 16. Maybe the picture helps you a little bit[emoji4]


----------



## DiamondsForever

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Happy holiday season
> 
> I got the following goodies this year:
> Return to Tiffany Heart Toggle Bracelet, Daisy key, 9-10 mm fresh water pearl earrings (Ziegfeld collection), paloma picasso olive leaf ring.
> 
> Here are some pics



Happy New Year! Your collection is lovely. Can I ask, what length chain is your key on? It looks great.


----------



## MatAllston

jkglitters1504 said:


> Hi! Sorry, I have no idea what size it is.
> It fits easily over my hand, but I have small hands[emoji4]
> My pandora bangles are 17 and my Cartier Love is a 16. Maybe the picture helps you a little bit[emoji4]
> View attachment 3234715



Beautiful Soleste. Can we get close up pics of it?


----------



## Caz71

Saw a young lady today wearing new Tiffany T necklace in yg. Was so pretty irl!


----------



## jkglitters1504

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful Soleste. Can we get close up pics of it?




Thank you MatAllston! 
Here is a close up pic [emoji4]



I was bored so I took some pics... I'm obsessed with my engagement ring [emoji85]


----------



## MatAllston

Thanks for the pics. Love the ring and it looks great on you. Will you wear it with the soleste wedding band?


----------



## tarana6

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy New Year! Your collection is lovely. Can I ask, what length chain is your key on? It looks great.



Thank-you! Its a 24 inch chain


----------



## tarana6

jkglitters1504 said:


> Thank you MatAllston!
> Here is a close up pic [emoji4]
> View attachment 3235758
> 
> 
> I was bored so I took some pics... I'm obsessed with my engagement ring [emoji85]
> View attachment 3235763



Wow. Absolutely gorgeous!!! Looks beautiful on you &#128525;


----------



## jkglitters1504

MatAllston said:


> Thanks for the pics. Love the ring and it looks great on you. Will you wear it with the soleste wedding band?




Thank you! Yes I love the soleste wedding band[emoji4]


----------



## jkglitters1504

tarana6 said:


> Wow. Absolutely gorgeous!!! Looks beautiful on you [emoji7]




Thank you so much for the kind words tarana6 [emoji8]


----------



## londonmommy2014

Leo the Lion said:


> Posting something a little different this time. My Tiffany Vase with my new peacock feathers



Love this


----------



## LVoeletters

rearranging and switching out some of my pieces before I put them away/on. I do love the Tiffany velvet box! So luxe


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3238578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rearranging and switching out some of my pieces before I put them away/on. I do love the Tiffany velvet box! So luxe


I love their velvet boxes too. What's in that large velvet box?


----------



## clydekiwi

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3238578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rearranging and switching out some of my pieces before I put them away/on. I do love the Tiffany velvet box! So luxe




I never got a velvet box. Which items come in those?


----------



## MatAllston

clydekiwi said:


> I never got a velvet box. Which items come in those?


Their fine jewelry.


----------



## Babsiegirl

clydekiwi said:


> I never got a velvet box. Which items come in those?




If your item is silver, they usually put it in their blue pouch because it is treated inside so the silver doesn't tarnish as fast.  My SA will give me a velvet box also if I ask.[emoji4]


----------



## LVoeletters

MatAllston said:


> I love their velvet boxes too. What's in that large velvet box?




Right now a very long strand of pearls. Forgive me for forgetting the actual length, but it's the type you wear knotted or several times wrapped around the neck. 

Sometimes I have a habit of not putting things in the correct box, I'm skittish for keeping all of my jewelry in one place so I have a "5" rule.


----------



## MsKaren

Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread! 

My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere. 
My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X


----------



## mymeimei02

Just received this beauty. Multi hearts RRT SS bracelet. Super shiny!  But I noticed a few scratches already. Probably because the hearts rubs against each other. Oh well. Btw I am in my 30's....I know some might think RRT line is for teenagers but I always a kid at heart.....[emoji16] I am also wearing From the Zeigfield collection the bead ring.


----------



## auberielle

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X


So pretty! I love the storage box it's so cute and we share a couple of pieces too


----------



## Caz71

mymeimei02 said:


> Just received this beauty. Multi hearts RRT SS bracelet. Super shiny!  But I noticed a few scratches already. Probably because the hearts rubs against each other. Oh well. Btw I am in my 30's....I know some might think RRT line is for teenagers but I always a kid at heart.....[emoji16] I am also wearing From the Zeigfield collection the bead ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239206



Looks great on you


----------



## clydekiwi

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> 
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X




I like the box. When did u get it


----------



## MsKaren

clydekiwi said:


> I like the box. When did u get it



Thank you, it's by a company called Stackers, they make lots of lovey jewellery boxes, I've had it for about a year and a half now x


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X



Welcome to the group. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I was trying on what will most likely be my next purchase. It's the Tiffany T bar bracelet.


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> Right now a very long strand of pearls. Forgive me for forgetting the actual length, but it's the type you wear knotted or several times wrapped around the neck.
> 
> Sometimes I have a habit of not putting things in the correct box, I'm skittish for keeping all of my jewelry in one place so I have a "5" rule.


I have a 32" DBTY and it came with a flat velvet box. I wished they had given me a thick box like yours.


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I was trying on what will most likely be my next purchase. It's the Tiffany T bar bracelet.


You need to get that, it looks soooooo nice on you.


----------



## uhpharm01

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X



Great collection. Wow


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MatAllston said:


> You need to get that, it looks soooooo nice on you.



Thanks, Matallston. 

Yeah, unfortunately, it won't be till later this year.  I spent a lot for the holidays, i have 2 upcoming trips, and I also really wanna get a ferragamo belt before I purchase any more Tiffany items. The struggle is real. Lol :cry:


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I was trying on what will most likely be my next purchase. It's the Tiffany T bar bracelet.



It looks perfect on you, don't wait to long


----------



## LizO...

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X



I like your collection.
Very nice pieces


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> It looks perfect on you, don't wait to long



Liz, I'm gonna be so broke. Lol 

but yeah, I really like that bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters

MatAllston said:


> I have a 32" DBTY and it came with a flat velvet box. I wished they had given me a thick box like yours.




What type of box did they give you? Have you asked for a replacement? Usually they just need proof of purchase and they'll send you the box. I think it's easier to request in store though, otherwise they tend to pick the box for you over the phone. 


Btw how are you liking the Victoria you purchased last year? Do you layer or do you like to keep it simple with necklaces?


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm dying to see what they do for my Olympian charm. I hope the loop is as described! Hoping it looks good with my arrow necklaces!


----------



## MatAllston

LVoeletters said:


> What type of box did they give you? Have you asked for a replacement? Usually they just need proof of purchase and they'll send you the box. I think it's easier to request in store though, otherwise they tend to pick the box for you over the phone.
> 
> 
> Btw how are you liking the Victoria you purchased last year? Do you layer or do you like to keep it simple with necklaces?



I got a box similar to this one. I love the Victoria. I don't layer it as it gets tangled with my other 16 inch chains, I may try to Iayer it with my DBTY one day.


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Liz, I'm gonna be so broke. Lol
> 
> but yeah, I really like that bracelet.





I am saving up myself for the SS Bone Cuff *sigh*
But I already have the ruthenium version and
then I found this beauty and think of getting this instead:

http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288187

How do you like it?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> I am saving up myself for the SS Bone Cuff *sigh*
> But I already have the ruthenium version and
> then I found this beauty and think of getting this instead:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/brac...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288187
> 
> How do you like it?




I like it, Liz! It looks very distinct but also has that typical Tiffany look. I'm sure it'll look great on you.  

Keep us updated on ur decision.


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my charm is delivered tomorrow! But now I want to get a new chain bc my chains are so old and I'm paranoid about it breaking on me. [emoji23]


----------



## LVoeletters

MatAllston said:


> I got a box similar to this one. I love the Victoria. I don't layer it as it gets tangled with my other 16 inch chains, I may try to Iayer it with my DBTY one day.




Definitely see what they say! For some reason this specific box is connected to the sku number for the DBTY. Don't ask me why, but they should be able to oblige you! Especially since you're such a loyal customer.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Wore my Tiffany T set yesterday.


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wore my Tiffany T set yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3243677



The T-Collection suits you, defenately.
By the way......I like your belt.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> The T-Collection suits you, defenately.
> By the way......I like your belt.





Yeah, the T is cool because everyone can kinda incorporate their own style with it.

What's ur favorite line at Tiffany, Liz?


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Yeah, the T is cool because everyone can kinda incorporate their own style with it.
> 
> What's ur favorite line at Tiffany, Liz?





The most pieces I like, are from Elsa Peretti.
And I have to stop myself from buying more keys.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> The most pieces I like, are from Elsa Peretti.
> And I have to stop myself from buying more keys.



Peretti's things are timeless. 

I can't pull off the keys but I'm sure they look great on you. :okay:


----------



## LVoeletters

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wore my Tiffany T set yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243677




Love it!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!


----------



## auberielle

Ladies quick question I just bought this pendant (preloved) and now I'm torn between adding a silver chain or a yellow gold chain, what do you think fits best?


----------



## leechiyong

auberielle said:


> Ladies quick question I just bought this pendant (preloved) and now I'm torn between adding a silver chain or a yellow gold chain, what do you think fits best?



Lovely!  I'd go for silver, personally.


----------



## auberielle

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!  I'd go for silver, personally.


Thank you! Just tried it on with both kinds of necklaces and I think silver one is what works best for this pendant


----------



## missdennies

mymeimei02 said:


> Just received this beauty. Multi hearts RRT SS bracelet. Super shiny!  But I noticed a few scratches already. Probably because the hearts rubs against each other. Oh well. Btw I am in my 30's....I know some might think RRT line is for teenagers but I always a kid at heart.....[emoji16] I am also wearing From the Zeigfield collection the bead ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239206


 
Looks awesome on you! I got this for my mum on my recent trip to NYC and it looks great on her as well.


----------



## hazelarceo

Started my love for the Return to Tiffany collection last year. So far I have the yellow gold earrings and rose gold key. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## intaglio1968

ilovepurse007 said:


> hi
> i searched the thread, but i didn't find it.
> (if it had been posted, please tell me.)
> since tiffany & co. Is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> i think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from t & c and here it's the picture.


i want a tiffany clock


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tiffany Atlas set today.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I don't own these, but I tried the wave set on just cuz they seemed different. I thought they were cool and interesting. I haven't seen anyone wear them.


----------



## LVoeletters

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I don't own these, but I tried the wave set on just cuz they seemed different. I thought they were cool and interesting. I haven't seen anyone wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250712




I've always loved these!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LVoeletters said:


> I've always loved these!



LVoeletters, they are cool designs. 

I like how they look like they just float on the arm and hand. Perfect for elevating a simple T shirt and jeans outfit cuz they're so light but so eye-carving.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## miss miniskirt

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002




I love those rings !


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LizO...

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002



LOVE this key.
Thank you for posting this picture,
now I have something to dream about


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I don't own these, but I tried the wave set on just cuz they seemed different. I thought they were cool and interesting. I haven't seen anyone wear them.
> 
> View attachment 3250712



Very nice indeed.
Never thought about "wave" could be an option,
but it looks great.


----------



## Sparkledolll

miss miniskirt said:


> I love those rings !




Thanks! They are great pieces to have, so sparkly and really great for every day. Can't recommend them enough! [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!







LizO... said:


> LOVE this key.
> Thank you for posting this picture,
> now I have something to dream about




Thank you Ladies! My SA said I can wear it for a few days and exchange it for a different design or go for the platinum version if I am not 100:/: happy. How great is Tiffany's customer service! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002



Amazing!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Very nice indeed.
> Never thought about "wave" could be an option,
> but it looks great.


----------



## palmbeachpink

love everyone's T goodies! &#128149;


----------



## solarmonkey

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi
> I searched the thread, but I didn't find it.
> (If it had been posted, please tell me.)
> Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.


what is this? Bean?


----------



## staceyjan

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002



Love it!  What an excellent choice!   My mother bought my DD a small RG heart key and really admire the key collection.


----------



## staceyjan

Took some fast pics of some of my collection:


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

staceyjan said:


> Took some fast pics of some of my collection:



Nice collection, Staceyjan!

I love the black titanium 1837!


----------



## staceyjan

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nice collection, Staceyjan!
> 
> I love the black titanium 1837!



Thanks!  The ring is a little bulky and I am tall 5'7.  I like complete sets and looking for a perfect necklace to accompany it.

Just looked at my pics and please excuse my double chin.  

The charm bracelet has the key chain charm on it.  I think it is too big but DD liked it.  It is w a removable clasp.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

staceyjan said:


> Thanks!  The ring is a little bulky and I am tall 5'7.  I like complete sets and looking for a perfect necklace to accompany it.
> 
> Just looked at my pics and please excuse my double chin.
> 
> The charm bracelet has the key chain charm on it.  I think it is too big but DD liked it.  It is w a removable clasp.



I like sets too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

staceyjan said:


> Took some fast pics of some of my collection:



Very nice!


----------



## pukasonqo

i only have two pieces:
silver CBTY pink sapphire and platinum 0.12 solitaire diamond


----------



## leechiyong

pukasonqo said:


> i only have two pieces:
> silver CBTY pink sapphire and platinum 0.12 solitaire diamond
> View attachment 3253294



Those are beautiful pieces to have!


----------



## pukasonqo

leechiyong said:


> Those are beautiful pieces to have!




thank you! i wear the sapphire every day, i am a bit more concerned with the sparkle, scared of losing it!


----------



## purseaddictnew

miss miniskirt said:


> I love those rings !




+1 [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Took some fast pics of some of my collection:



Very nice collection


----------



## staceyjan

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice collection



Thank you! Love your comments, I have been reading them throughout these threads.


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I like it, Liz! It looks very distinct but also has that typical Tiffany look. I'm sure it'll look great on you.
> 
> Keep us updated on ur decision.



You know I was satiesfied and happy with my 
Ruthenium bone cuff (right side)
I bought now the bone cuff for the left and invested in Silver.
Big mistake.
The SS is so comfy and light and warm and now the opposite the
Ruthenium is hard and cold and hurts.:weird:
What happened.

Has anyone the same expierience ?

I guess,what I did was not a smart move.
I have now to save up for SS bone cuff for my right wrist.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> You know I was satiesfied and happy with my
> Ruthenium bone cuff (right side)
> I bought now the bone cuff for the left and invested in Silver.
> Big mistake.
> The SS is so comfy and light and warm and now the opposite the
> Ruthenium is hard and cold and hurts.:weird:
> What happened.
> 
> Has anyone the same expierience ?
> 
> I guess,what I did was not a smart move.
> I have now to save up for SS bone cuff for my right wrist.



Maybe u can wear silver for the dressier outfits and ruthenium for casual looks (like with jeans).


----------



## tarana6

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002



Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats on your new piece. Its my dream to have one of the Tiffany diamond keys one day.


----------



## Sparkledolll

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats on your new piece. Its my dream to have one of the Tiffany diamond keys one day.




Thank you Tarana6! [emoji1]


----------



## uhpharm01

staceyjan said:


> Thank you! Love your comments, I have been reading them throughout these threads.


Thank you Dear! I like seeing people happy with the things they like to purchase themselves!


----------



## LizO...

Wearing my cuff today.
Left wrist is SS, the right wrist is Ruthenium.
I am in love 




http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12553


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LizO... said:


> Wearing my cuff today.
> Left wrist is SS, the right wrist is Ruthenium.
> I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12553



Very nice!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Wearing my cuff today.
> Left wrist is SS, the right wrist is Ruthenium.
> I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12553



:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## LizO...

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Allure73

My arm candy with my Tiffany 1837 Circle Bracelet, 1837 Narrow Cuff and Atlas Round Watch.


----------



## DeepConvNet

MsKaren said:


> Hey, I'm brand new here  but I've looked on here once or twice before joining. I'm a big Tiffanys fan and love reading through and looking at all your pictures so I hope it's ok to share mine. And I hope I can figure out how to do that without screwing up the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> My first piece of Tiffanys was the heart padlock necklace that my ex bought for me on my birthday in Sydney. Since then I like to try and get something whenever I go away somewhere.
> 
> My second piece was my treasured Diamonds by the Yard necklace that my now husband bought for me on our first Christmas together. I always said to myself if we got married I would wear it on my wedding day and I did, along with the DBTY bracelet and Tiffany & Co solitaire earrings. Most things here have been birthday/Christmas presents. My eternity ring was an absolute surprise. My husband was on business in America and we went to Tiffanys (as we always do anywhere there is a Tiifany & Co!) and completely unexpectedly while we were in there he said he would like to buy me an eternity ring. I hadn't been expecting it at all and was thrilled. That ring holds so much sentimental value to me as it was my favourite trip away that we had taken together. Anyway...I'll stop rambling and try to share pictures! X




gorgeous collection&#65281;You really like Tiffany! And ur husband is very sweet to you!


----------



## leechiyong

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 3256638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm candy with my Tiffany 1837 Circle Bracelet, 1837 Narrow Cuff and Atlas Round Watch.


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> Wearing my cuff today.
> Left wrist is SS, the right wrist is Ruthenium.
> I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12553



Love them on you. How do you feel about wearing both of them together? I have a small in SS and I love it so much. I am afraid wearing both of them would be overkill since I am not tall.


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> Love them on you. How do you feel about wearing both of them together? I have a small in SS and I love it so much. I am afraid wearing both of them would be overkill since I am not tall.



Thank you, thats very kind.
I love them and it felt great.
For a second, I had the same concern,
but when I love something then I am obsessed
and I have to wear it.
Even when it is overloaded, I don't have a choice.
The urge is to strong.
But I have to admit I tried to reduce as much I could
that day, to let them stand out a bit.


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> Thank you, thats very kind.
> I love them and it felt great.
> For a second, I had the same concern,
> but when I love something then I am obsessed
> and I have to wear it.
> Even when it is overloaded, I don't have a choice.
> The urge is to strong.
> But I have to admit I tried to reduce as much I could
> that day, to let them stand out a bit.



Thanks for your feedback. I think the bone cuff is one of the best EP pieces. I tried on the yellow gold version but it didn't go with my skin tone. It looked great on the display but horrible on me. I am tempted to get that and display it on my curio cabinet lol.


----------



## PamK

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 3256638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm candy with my Tiffany 1837 Circle Bracelet, 1837 Narrow Cuff and Atlas Round Watch.




Love your circle bracelet with the Atlas watch - very beautiful!


----------



## staceyjan

staceyjan said:


> Took some fast pics of some of my collection:



The CBTY is .18, I was in Tiffany yesterday and asked.


----------



## Violet Bleu

staceyjan said:


> The CBTY is .18, I was in Tiffany yesterday and asked.




Your pink sapphire one? That is a great size! [emoji7]


----------



## Allure73

PamK said:


> Love your circle bracelet with the Atlas watch - very beautiful!




Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## staceyjan

Violet Bleu said:


> Your pink sapphire one? That is a great size! [emoji7]



Yes, I want a DBTY but I am going to go with another co and go a little bigger.


----------



## Violet Bleu

staceyjan said:


> Yes, I want a DBTY but I am going to go with another co and go a little bigger.




That's a great idea if that's what your heart desires! I actually tried to do that last year and bought a beautiful "four corner" style pendant. It is set in a basket style with four prongs, and the setting is fixed to the chain. So, it is very different from a DBTY style but gives a similar look. After wearing that beautiful necklace (the one in my avatar) for less than a year, I finally realized that I still yearned for a DBTY. Thankfully, that necklace is in white gold and with an 18" chain because it layers beautifully with my YG 16" DBTY. But that necklace from my local jeweler just did not fill the void in my heart like the Peretti DBTY does! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;

This is just my personal experience, so take this all with a grain of salt. [emoji4]


----------



## staceyjan

Violet Bleu said:


> That's a great idea if that's what your heart desires! I actually tried to do that last year and bought a beautiful "four corner" style pendant. It is set in a basket style with four prongs, and the setting is fixed to the chain. So, it is very different from a DBTY style but gives a similar look. After wearing that beautiful necklace (the one in my avatar) for less than a year, I finally realized that I still yearned for a DBTY. Thankfully, that necklace is in white gold and with an 18" chain because it layers beautifully with my YG 16" DBTY. But that necklace from my local jeweler just did not fill the void in my heart like the Peretti DBTY does! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> This is just my personal experience, so take this all with a grain of salt. [emoji4]



The sig pic looks beautiful!  I hope it is my holy grail!


----------



## Violet Bleu

staceyjan said:


> The sig pic looks beautiful!  I hope it is my holy grail!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002


wow this is stunning! great purchase!


----------



## Allure73

Loving my birthday gift from hubby....T & Co key pendant. [emoji7]


----------



## emchhardy

Allure73 - Congrats, this is a lovely pendant.  I would love to see a modeling pic of this.  I know it's a fairly new piece.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 3265335
> 
> 
> Loving my birthday gift from hubby....T & Co key pendant. [emoji7]



Happy birthday! What a lovely present, so cute! +1 for a modelling picture


----------



## Sparkledolll

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow this is stunning! great purchase!



Thank you JessicaRabbit!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I was trying on what will most likely be my next purchase. It's the Tiffany T bar bracelet.


i think this is awesome.  
I really like how it sits on you. your clothes look really modern with clean lines. So I think the tiffany T would work into this really well.

great choice! x


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone had a Happy holiday season
> 
> I got the following goodies this year:
> Return to Tiffany Heart Toggle Bracelet, Daisy key, 9-10 mm fresh water pearl earrings (Ziegfeld collection), paloma picasso olive leaf ring.
> 
> Here are some pics


wow that is a great amount of gifts! you were so lucky! i have the olive leaf ring like that and I love it  wear it all the time.

enjoy xx


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow that is a great amount of gifts! you were so lucky! i have the olive leaf ring like that and I love it  wear it all the time.
> 
> enjoy xx



Thanks Jessica! I've been wearing it alot but sometimes the leaf edges poke my finger other than that it fits great &#128522;


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Wore my Tiffany T set yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3243677



Looks great!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> i think this is awesome.
> I really like how it sits on you. your clothes look really modern with clean lines. So I think the tiffany T would work into this really well.
> 
> great choice! x



Thanks for the input, Jessica. I appreciate it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks great!



 thanks, shopgirl.


----------



## Allure73

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy birthday! What a lovely present, so cute! +1 for a modelling picture




 @emchhardy and @DiamondsForever -Thank you ladies!! Here's my modeling shot you've requested.[emoji6]


----------



## Allure73

DiamondsForever said:


> Happy birthday! What a lovely present, so cute! +1 for a modelling picture




 @emchhardy and @DiamondsForever Thank you ladies!! Here is a modeling shot you've requested.[emoji6]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Allure73 said:


> @emchhardy and @DiamondsForever Thank you ladies!! Here is a modeling shot you've requested.[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265981
> View attachment 3265982



Such a pretty key! Looks really lovely.


----------



## emchhardy

^ I like it!


----------



## Allure73

DiamondsForever said:


> Such a pretty key! Looks really lovely.




@DiamondsForever Thank you!


----------



## Allure73

emchhardy said:


> ^ I like it!




@emchhardy ~You should get one!! [emoji16]Valentines Day is coming up...hint, hint[emoji6]


----------



## Ser

My updated small Tiffany collection


----------



## LizO...

Ser said:


> My updated small Tiffany collection



Very nice collection.


----------



## LizO...

I was in the store today and tried the small Bottle necklace.
Cute, but I would love to see the medium size as well.
Because the small one seems to end up directly between my.....
Unfortunately my store don't have the medium size :cry:
Please, if someone owns it, would you please post a modelling pic for me ?


----------



## Maysoon

Hi 
This is my first post her, I love Tiffany and this is part of my collection in yellow gold


----------



## Ser

LizO... said:


> Very nice collection.



Thank you


----------



## tarana6

Maysoon said:


> Hi
> This is my first post her, I love Tiffany and this is part of my collection in yellow gold



Beautiful collection! I especially love the link bracelet and bead bracelet &#128525;. Are you planning on adding charms to the link bracelet down the road?


----------



## Maysoon

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful collection! I especially love the link bracelet and bead bracelet &#128525;. Are you planning on adding charms to the link bracelet down the road?


Thanks a lot 
Yes I put charms on it like the cupcake charm and one called the man on the moon but I found that It looks better with only one charm .


----------



## LizO...

Maysoon said:


> Thanks a lot
> Yes I put charms on it like the cupcake charm and one called the man on the moon but I found that It looks better with only one charm .


 
I love the cupcake charm


----------



## Maysoon

LizO... said:


> I love the cupcake charm


Thank you, yes it's beautiful


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LizO... said:


> I was in the store today and tried the small Bottle necklace.
> Cute, but I would love to see the medium size as well.
> *Because the small one seems to end up directly between my.....*
> Unfortunately my store don't have the medium size :cry:
> Please, if someone owns it, would you please post a modelling pic for me ?



This made me LOL out loud. 

I don't have the bottle pendant but I did a google search online and saw that some of them were enormous. I guess that explains why they are so expensive.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Maysoon said:


> Hi
> This is my first post her, I love Tiffany and this is part of my collection in yellow gold



Beautiful collection! I love Tiffany's yellow gold.


----------



## Maysoon

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful collection! I love Tiffany's yellow gold.


Thank you, yes yellow gold is beautiful, white gold is also nice and I like silver but I heat the tarnishing problem :smile1


----------



## auberielle

Maysoon said:


> Thanks a lot
> Yes I put charms on it like the cupcake charm and one called the man on the moon but I found that It looks better with only one charm .


Love the charms!


----------



## Maysoon

auberielle said:


> Love the charms!


Thanks a lot &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

My best friend and I hanging out in SF for the weekend with Tiffany "bling" lol. I am wearing the Venetian set. He has the bar and bone cuff in ruthenium.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant




----------



## r.i.a

Here are my silver Tiffany bracelets stacked with other 2 links of london ones.


----------



## r.i.a

My gold Elsa Perreti letter necklace. This is one of my staple accessories.


----------



## r.i.a

Another fave necklace, gold interlocking circles [emoji4]


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> My best friend and I hanging out in SF for the weekend with Tiffany "bling" lol. I am wearing the Venetian set. He has the bar and bone cuff in ruthenium.
> 
> View attachment 3270965





What I really like is that you both wear mostly just two items.
That works very well.
I like your Venezian Set,
but I have to admit, I like the bone cuff a tiny bit more 
How is your friend doing, with the bonecuff, after a while now ?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> What I really like is that you both wear mostly just two items.
> That works very well.
> I like your Venezian Set,
> but I have to admit, I like the bone cuff a tiny bit more
> How is your friend doing, with the bonecuff, after a while now ?



Thanks, Liz. 

Per my friend, "yes, I like it very much and it's comfortable. I like it more than the Clic Hs." He's a little goober.  Lol.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3273003
> 
> Another fave necklace, gold interlocking circles [emoji4]



Nice pieces, RIA. I see ur in SF. I'm visiting for the long weekend. It truly is such beautiful and vibrant city. I love coming up here.


----------



## adri

So in love with my DBTY ring that I got as a1 year dating anniversary. I received it last weekend and I haven't taken it off!


----------



## Claire Clayton

Hello everyone, been looking on the forums for a while now and have decided to join.

Its Valentines Day here in the UK and I've just had this.





I couldn't be happier.

Claire.


----------



## CurlyPeachy

Does anybody has the Return to Tiffany medium heart tag with diamonds and would show me her's? It doesn't matter which color of gold it is. 

I'm asking because i want to buy it and want to see more than the picture of it on the homepage, because in germany you can only buy this one by phone and not in stores. 

I'd be very happy if someone would show me hers. 

Pia.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Saywhatyouwant said:


> My best friend and I hanging out in SF for the weekend with Tiffany "bling" lol. I am wearing the Venetian set. He has the bar and bone cuff in ruthenium.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270965




Love this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Violet Bleu

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3273001
> 
> My gold Elsa Perreti letter necklace. This is one of my staple accessories.




This looks so beautiful and dainty! Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## MahoganyQT

adri said:


> So in love with my DBTY ring that I got as a1 year dating anniversary. I received it last weekend and I haven't taken it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273310
> View attachment 3273311




Nice ring and happy anniversary.


----------



## r.i.a

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Nice pieces, RIA. I see ur in SF. I'm visiting for the long weekend. It truly is such beautiful and vibrant city. I love coming up here.




Thanks! And glad you like SF too, it's a foodie haven! There are also nice SAs at Tiffany Union Square


----------



## r.i.a

Violet Bleu said:


> This looks so beautiful and dainty! Wow! [emoji7]




Indeed. Thanks! Elsa Perreti collection is one of my top choices in Tiffany.


----------



## Violet Bleu

r.i.a said:


> Indeed. Thanks! Elsa Perreti collection is one of my top choices in Tiffany.




Mine too!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Violet Bleu said:


> Love this! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

r.i.a said:


> Thanks! And glad you like SF too, it's a foodie haven! There are also nice SAs at Tiffany Union Square



Agree. Tiffany SF Centre is always nice too, just smaller. 

And yes on the food. Love the mission district for all those cool restaurants. The people and scene aren't as pretentious as down here.


----------



## uhpharm01

Claire Clayton said:


> Hello everyone, been looking on the forums for a while now and have decided to join.
> 
> Its Valentines Day here in the UK and I've just had this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Claire.



Very nice congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried on the leaf ring in yellow gold and rose gold. I think I like the yellow gold the best with my skin tone


----------



## missdennies

Claire Clayton said:


> Hello everyone, been looking on the forums for a while now and have decided to join.
> 
> Its Valentines Day here in the UK and I've just had this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Claire.






Love this! May I ask, is this a necklace or bracelet? TIA!


----------



## uhpharm01

missdennies said:


> Love this! May I ask, is this a necklace or bracelet? TIA!



That's a bracelet


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

adri said:


> So in love with my DBTY ring that I got as a1 year dating anniversary. I received it last weekend and I haven't taken it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273310
> View attachment 3273311


Stunning stunning stunning! thank you for the pictures! it looks so classic and elegant. LOVE. 

Congratulations on the 1 year anniversary!

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Maysoon said:


> Hi
> This is my first post her, I love Tiffany and this is part of my collection in yellow gold


Love your collection! I think its super especially in yellow gold. Congratulations xx


----------



## Maysoon

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Love your collection! I think its super especially in yellow gold. Congratulations xx


Thanks a lot &#127801;


----------



## luvallpurses

Hi all!  This is my first post in the jewelry forum.  Just got some new goodies and figured I would just share my entire collection now!  Please enjoy


----------



## paula3boys

luvallpurses said:


> Hi all!  This is my first post in the jewelry forum.  Just got some new goodies and figured I would just share my entire collection now!  Please enjoy




Nice collection


----------



## luvallpurses

paula3boys said:


> Nice collection



Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

luvallpurses said:


> Hi all!  This is my first post in the jewelry forum.  Just got some new goodies and figured I would just share my entire collection now!  Please enjoy


Lovely collection!


----------



## EBMIC

Claire Clayton said:


> Hello everyone, been looking on the forums for a while now and have decided to join.
> 
> Its Valentines Day here in the UK and I've just had this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Claire.


Congrats, very lovely!


----------



## EBMIC

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3273003
> 
> Another fave necklace, gold interlocking circles [emoji4]


So pretty


----------



## EBMIC

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3272988
> 
> Here are my silver Tiffany bracelets stacked with other 2 links of london ones.


Very nice!


----------



## EBMIC

Saywhatyouwant said:


> View attachment 3270967


Very nice Tiffany items!


----------



## EBMIC

Maysoon said:


> Hi
> This is my first post her, I love Tiffany and this is part of my collection in yellow gold


Wow, stunning collection!


----------



## luvallpurses

EBMIC said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies, please welcome my new Knot Key in SS.


----------



## Maysoon

EBMIC said:


> Wow, stunning collection!


Thanks a lot


----------



## emchhardy

Bunny_In_Love - Congrats, lovely key.  What is the length of the chain?


----------



## Bentley443

Elsa Peretti large bean 18kt gold


----------



## Bentley443

Here it is


----------



## paula3boys

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, please welcome my new Knot Key in SS.
> View attachment 3280515




Beautiful


----------



## solitudelove

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies, please welcome my new Knot Key in SS.
> View attachment 3280515


Love!!!!!!! Is this with the long chain?


----------



## LizO...

Bentley443 said:


> Here it is


 
Love the bean !!!
If you don't mind, please post a modeling pic


----------



## Bentley443

Here it is on


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Bentley443 said:


> Here it is on



Very nice! I love it in YG!


----------



## LizO...

Bentley443 said:


> Here it is on



Beautiful, Thank you.
Now I am dreaming from a YG bean again ......


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thank you! The chain is 24, perfect for this size. Will try to make a nice modeling pic


----------



## razl62

luvallpurses said:


> Hi all!  This is my first post in the jewelry forum.  Just got some new goodies and figured I would just share my entire collection now!  Please enjoy


Great collection - I would love to see a modeling shot of the heart locket to get an idea of size. What length chain do you wear it on? Thank you!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

luvallpurses said:


> Hi all!  This is my first post in the jewelry forum.  Just got some new goodies and figured I would just share my entire collection now!  Please enjoy


Fantastic collection! thank you for sharing pictures! If you wouldn't mind and have time, would you post a model shot of the notes necklace? i would love to see it on - i have been considering one myself.

Again love your collection!

xx


----------



## Bentley443

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Very nice! I love it in YG!


Thank you very much


----------



## Bentley443

LizO... said:


> Beautiful, Thank you.
> Now I am dreaming from a YG bean again ......


Thanks so much. You should get one. It will never go out of style


----------



## luvallpurses

razl62 said:


> Great collection - I would love to see a modeling shot of the heart locket to get an idea of size. What length chain do you wear it on? Thank you!



Hi there, sorry for taking so long to reply.  I'm not sure what the length of the necklace is but here is a mod shot.  I apologize as I'm terrible with selfies!


----------



## luvallpurses

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Fantastic collection! thank you for sharing pictures! If you wouldn't mind and have time, would you post a model shot of the notes necklace? i would love to see it on - i have been considering one myself.
> 
> Again love your collection!
> 
> xx



Thank you for the kind words!   Here is a mod shot, I hope this is the right necklace.  I do find the chain a little short.


----------



## Rami00

Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.


----------



## MatAllston

rami00 said:


> here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds paloma picasso pendant and victoria tennis bracelet.



nice!!!


----------



## LizO...

Shopgirl1996 said:


> This made me LOL out loud.
> 
> I don't have the bottle pendant but I did a google search online and saw that some of them were enormous. I guess that explains why they are so expensive.




I think I found the solution.
I bought the large version
Unfortunately I had no chance to check 
it on me in person, because it was nowhere available,
I hope it will fit to me and my body size somehow
I will post pics when the necklace arrived.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

luvallpurses said:


> Thank you for the kind words!   Here is a mod shot, I hope this is the right necklace.  I do find the chain a little short.


thank you so much it looks fabulous on you! i definitely have this on my list now!!! thanks again xxx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.


love it! your pieces are really special! i love every single one and i bet you put you put heaps of time and effort into your selection!

i wish i had the control to only buy 1 really nice thing every now and then (or more money to buy expensive things all the time lol) to have a collection like yours!

well done! congratulations!

xx


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LizO... said:


> I think I found the solution.
> I bought the large version
> Unfortunately I had no chance to check
> it on me in person, because it was nowhere available,
> I hope it will fit to me and my body size somehow
> I will post pics when the necklace arrived.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.



Wow love them all!


----------



## tarana6

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.


Beautiful collection! I love your style and taste &#128513;.  I started off buying mostly Tiffany sterling silver pieces (which i still love) but now I'm realizing its better to save up and just have a few fine jewellery pieces rather than lots of sterling silver. Especially with all these price increases!


----------



## Rami00

MatAllston said:


> nice!!!


 


JessicaRabbit1 said:


> love it! your pieces are really special! i love every single one and i bet you put you put heaps of time and effort into your selection!
> 
> i wish i had the control to only buy 1 really nice thing every now and then (or more money to buy expensive things all the time lol) to have a collection like yours!
> 
> well done! congratulations!
> 
> xx


 


lgreenfield said:


> Wow love them all!


 


tarana6 said:


> Beautiful collection! I love your style and taste &#65533;&#65533;.  I started off buying mostly Tiffany sterling silver pieces (which i still love) but now I'm realizing its better to save up and just have a few fine jewellery pieces rather than lots of sterling silver. Especially with all these price increases!


 
Thank you guys :kiss: :kiss:


Whenever I want to buy a piece..I try it on at the store and take a  pic and sit and marinate on the idea of buying it for like forever . I revisit the idea of buying it after a couple of months and if it still has my heart...it becomes a target lol. I don't want tons of things...just few but nice ones...takes me forever to save up. The pics on my phone keep me motivated to keep saving up and away from distractions. What's the point of buying 20 things if they are just gonna sit in the jewelry box. I am saving up for the Victoria 5 petals earrings now.


----------



## razl62

luvallpurses said:


> Hi there, sorry for taking so long to reply.  I'm not sure what the length of the necklace is but here is a mod shot.  I apologize as I'm terrible with selfies!


Thank you so much for the photo. It really helps "see" it on someone rather than just a model on the website. The size also looks like it work with different chain lengths nicely. Is it easy to put photos inside?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> 
> Whenever I want to buy a piece..I try it on at the store and take a  pic and sit and marinate on the idea of buying it for like forever . I revisit the idea of buying it after a couple of months and if it still has my heart...it becomes a target lol. I don't want tons of things...just few but nice ones...takes me forever to save up. The pics on my phone keep me motivated to keep saving up and away from distractions. What's the point of buying 20 things if they are just gonna sit in the jewelry box. I am saving up for the Victoria 5 petals earrings now.


Thank you for sharing how you do it. I haven't bought anything (except for 1-2 second hand pieces) for ages and hoping to get something super at the end of the year . I will definitely be using your method that you shared as I think it is super great. 

Will still keep a look out for some second hand bargains.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> 
> Whenever I want to buy a piece..I try it on at the store and take a  pic and sit and marinate on the idea of buying it for like forever . I revisit the idea of buying it after a couple of months and if it still has my heart...it becomes a target lol. I don't want tons of things...just few but nice ones...takes me forever to save up. The pics on my phone keep me motivated to keep saving up and away from distractions. What's the point of buying 20 things if they are just gonna sit in the jewelry box. I am saving up for the Victoria 5 petals earrings now.



Yeah, I agree. I'm not into quick impulse buys.  In general, but especially with jewelry, I usually have a list and do research and look at all the brands and related items just to compare. A few years ago, I decided to minimize the stuff I buy and just cut back to zero on any useless crap purchases. I've scratched off goyard card case,ferragamo belt, Frederic Malle perfume, and custom suit. Next on the list is either Tiffany T bar bracelet or bottega Chelsea boots. 

I'm sure your goal for Victoria earrings will come before you know it!


----------



## MISSJESSLS

I only have two pieces right now but I'm working on it


----------



## MISSJESSLS

Better picture of lock


----------



## MISSJESSLS

Closer look at interlocking circles necklaces


----------



## luvallpurses

razl62 said:


> Thank you so much for the photo. It really helps "see" it on someone rather than just a model on the website. The size also looks like it work with different chain lengths nicely. Is it easy to put photos inside?



You're welcome!  I got it as a gift and I have not changed out the pictures.   It looks like you have to cut out pics in the shape/size of the locket and slip it in.


----------



## luvallpurses

MISSJESSLS said:


> I only have two pieces right now but I'm working on it



Beautiful pieces.  I really like the lock!!


----------



## luvallpurses

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.



Amazing pieces Rami!  I really believe you have the right philosophy, better to save up for the special pieces and the ones that you really desire.


----------



## tarana6

Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday. 

I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.

Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.

Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MISSJESSLS said:


> Closer look at interlocking circles necklaces


nice pictures thank you for sharing!!!
xx


----------



## Leona8819

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## luvallpurses

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> Happy Birthday. I am glad that everything worked out and that you are healthy. Enjoy your special day and these stunning earrings!!!





JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow they all look so amazing! The earrings look stunning on great choice.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your troubles. It is never nice to have a scare like that. Thank goodness it all worked out for you and you a well! Such great news. Take care of yourself and enjoy your day.
> 
> Happy birthday!!!





Leona8819 said:


> Happy Birthday!





luvallpurses said:


> Congrats and happy birthday!  Life is short, we all need to live in the moment and be grateful for our health!   Enjoy your new goodies.


Thank-you everyone for your kind words and wishes.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Does anyone own the bow bead bracelet? Would love to see a mod shot. Want to establish if it would be good for a left handed lady. I tend to do my bracelets up the opposite way to most folks which means charms don't always sit the right way up.


----------



## Leona8819

DiamondsForever said:


> Does anyone own the bow bead bracelet? Would love to see a mod shot. Want to establish if it would be good for a left handed lady. I tend to do my bracelets up the opposite way to most folks which means charms don't always sit the right way up.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Leona8819 said:


>



Thanks for the picture  such a pretty bracelet! Does the bow flip over when your arm is down? Or does it generally stay right side up?


----------



## Leona8819

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks for the picture  such a pretty bracelet! Does the bow flip over when your arm is down? Or does it generally stay right side up?





No problem! The bow dangles so it's always right side up!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Leona8819 said:


> No problem! The bow dangles so it's always right side up!



You've convinced me! Such pretty photos 

Those bead bracelets are so pretty stacked together!


----------



## pringles55

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## Rami00

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you for sharing how you do it. I haven't bought anything (except for 1-2 second hand pieces) for ages and hoping to get something super at the end of the year . I will definitely be using your method that you shared as I think it is super great.
> 
> Will still keep a look out for some second hand bargains.





Saywhatyouwant said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'm not into quick impulse buys.  In general, but especially with jewelry, I usually have a list and do research and look at all the brands and related items just to compare. A few years ago, I decided to minimize the stuff I buy and just cut back to zero on any useless crap purchases. I've scratched off goyard card case,ferragamo belt, Frederic Malle perfume, and custom suit. Next on the list is either Tiffany T bar bracelet or bottega Chelsea boots.
> 
> I'm sure your goal for Victoria earrings will come before you know it!





luvallpurses said:


> Amazing pieces Rami!  I really believe you have the right philosophy, better to save up for the special pieces and the ones that you really desire.



Thank you guys :kiss:  This forum is amazing...I learn so much everyday from single one of you.


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## tarana6

pringles55 said:


> lovely bracelet...n of course the earrings~  happy birthday~~







Rami00 said:


> OMG! Such yummy pictures. Happy birthday :kiss:
> 
> You picked gorgeous pieces and wow...you have model's hands girl.



Thank-you ladies! [emoji1]  Lol i was in love with my manicure at the time and tried to show it  in all the pics hahah &#128584;


----------



## miasra

Lace and pearls. Always a perfect, perfect match. [emoji179]


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miasra said:


> View attachment 3297690
> 
> Lace and pearls. Always a perfect, perfect match. [emoji179]


wow that is stunning! you look great! Love!!!! Such a classic piece  x


----------



## tarana6

miasra said:


> View attachment 3297690
> 
> Lace and pearls. Always a perfect, perfect match. [emoji179]


Absolutely beautiful. I love pearls! Do you know the size of the pearls?

I'm so in love with the earrings they really sparkle in the light even though the diamonds are small.

Glad you enjoyed the documentary! I wish i had downloaded it off iTunes just so i could have paused to drool over the Tiffany yellow diamond! &#128525;


----------



## miasra

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I love pearls! Do you know the size of the pearls?
> 
> I'm so in love with the earrings they really sparkle in the light even though the diamonds are small.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the documentary! I wish i had downloaded it off iTunes just so i could have paused to drool over the Tiffany yellow diamond! [emoji7]




Thank you, it was my anniversary gift from my husband. I don't know the pearl size but they are 80" long. He always does such an awesome job picking what jewelry to get me from T&Co! I've never been disappointed[emoji7].


----------



## miasra

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow that is stunning! you look great! Love!!!! Such a classic piece  x




Thank you, I love it so much[emoji7]


----------



## sanci

As an independent jewelry designer, I'm trying to understand the psychology behind women spending thousands of dollars on Tiffany jewelry.  Can someone help me out and tell me what draws you to Tiffany?  I have done extensive research and I find it crazy how much people are willing to spend on - mostly - silver jewelry that Tiffany makes and pay an outrageous amount just for one reason.  The name Tiffany.  I call it brainwashed.  If you look at how much silver is worth in the market today, and look what you are paying at Tiffany - is that not insane?


----------



## uhpharm01

sanci said:


> As an independent jewelry designer, I'm trying to understand the psychology behind women spending thousands of dollars on Tiffany jewelry.  Can someone help me out and tell me what draws you to Tiffany?  I have done extensive research and I find it crazy how much people are willing to spend on - mostly - silver jewelry that Tiffany makes and pay an outrageous amount just for one reason.  The name Tiffany.  I call it brainwashed.  If you look at how much silver is worth in the market today, and look what you are paying at Tiffany - is that not insane?


It's not just Tiffany but David YURMAN also


----------



## leechiyong

sanci said:


> As an independent jewelry designer, I'm trying to understand the psychology behind women spending thousands of dollars on Tiffany jewelry.  Can someone help me out and tell me what draws you to Tiffany?  I have done extensive research and I find it crazy how much people are willing to spend on - mostly - silver jewelry that Tiffany makes and pay an outrageous amount just for one reason.  The name Tiffany.  I call it brainwashed.  If you look at how much silver is worth in the market today, and look what you are paying at Tiffany - is that not insane?



For me, I'll like the design and quality, it won't be offered in gold, and the price is low enough to buy despite the material not being my preference.  Yes, I can get gold pieces for a similar price, but they're rarely the same caliber of craftsmanship.  Materials aren't the only factor.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

leechiyong said:


> For me, I'll like the design and quality, it won't be offered in gold, and the price is low enough to buy despite the material not being my preference.  Yes, I can get gold pieces for a similar price, but they're rarely the same caliber of craftsmanship.  Materials aren't the only factor.



100% agree -  Plus I hate the idea of buying a copy of a design. It is like buying a knock off handbag when someone buys a piece that is in style of or same design as a designer piece.


----------



## tarana6

sanci said:


> As an independent jewelry designer, I'm trying to understand the psychology behind women spending thousands of dollars on Tiffany jewelry.  Can someone help me out and tell me what draws you to Tiffany?  I have done extensive research and I find it crazy how much people are willing to spend on - mostly - silver jewelry that Tiffany makes and pay an outrageous amount just for one reason.  The name Tiffany.  I call it brainwashed.  If you look at how much silver is worth in the market today, and look what you are paying at Tiffany - is that not insane?


As with all designer items Tiffany jewelry will only continue to go up in price and will hold its value providing great resale value. The resale value on regular jewelry is terrible but the resale on Tiffany jewelry is amazing. Many times sellers are able to get back close to what they paid especially with Tiffany gold and diamond pieces. For example I bought a pair of white gold and diamond earrings March 2015 and those same earrings are selling now for $700 more than what i paid! If after another year or two should i get bored of them i could sell them and get back the money i had paid for them if not a little more!

As for the prices of silver jewelry even Pandora is ridiculously over priced and isn't as high quality or shiny as the Tiffany's silver. So why not save a little more and pay the Tiffany premium and get something timeless and high quality? *(not trying to bash Pandora, love it but just don't own any ). 

I truly love the Tiffany designs, the history and the quality. They are great heirloom pieces. I don't have any children but i hope to pass down my Tiffany jewelry to my kids and grandkids one day.


----------



## mistikat

sanci said:


> As an independent jewelry designer, I'm trying to understand the psychology behind women spending thousands of dollars on Tiffany jewelry.  Can someone help me out and tell me what draws you to Tiffany?  I have done extensive research and I find it crazy how much people are willing to spend on - mostly - silver jewelry that Tiffany makes and pay an outrageous amount just for one reason.  The name Tiffany.  I call it brainwashed.  If you look at how much silver is worth in the market today, and look what you are paying at Tiffany - is that not insane?





uhpharm01 said:


> It's not just Tiffany but David YURMAN also





leechiyong said:


> For me, I'll like the design and quality, it won't be offered in gold, and the price is low enough to buy despite the material not being my preference.  Yes, I can get gold pieces for a similar price, but they're rarely the same caliber of craftsmanship.  Materials aren't the only factor.





AntiqueShopper said:


> 100% agree -  Plus I hate the idea of buying a copy of a design. It is like buying a knock off handbag when someone buys a piece that is in style of or same design as a designer piece.





tarana6 said:


> As with all designer items Tiffany jewelry will only continue to go up in price and will hold its value providing great resale value. The resale value on regular jewelry is terrible but the resale on Tiffany jewelry is amazing. Many times sellers are able to get back close to what they paid especially with Tiffany gold and diamond pieces. For example I bought a pair of white gold and diamond earrings March 2015 and those same earrings are selling now for $700 more than what i paid! If after another year or two should i get bored of them i could sell them and get back the money i had paid for them if not a little more!
> 
> As for the prices of silver jewelry even Pandora is ridiculously over priced and isn't as high quality or shiny as the Tiffany's silver. So why not save a little more and pay the Tiffany premium and get something timeless and high quality? *(not trying to bash Pandora, love it but just don't own any ).
> 
> I truly love the Tiffany designs, the history and the quality. They are great heirloom pieces. I don't have any children but i hope to pass down my Tiffany jewelry to my kids and grandkids one day.



As this is a thread for members to display and discuss their collections, please feel free to join an existing discussion on this topic elsewhere in the Tiffany subforum; thanks.


----------



## Leona8819

DiamondsForever said:


> You've convinced me! Such pretty photos
> 
> Those bead bracelets are so pretty stacked together!



Thank you! You can't go wrong with the bow bracelet!


----------



## LizO...

I did it.

Large Bottle Pendant.
Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
Any suggestions?


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?



Wow, that bottle is a statement piece. Congrats. I would suggest jeans with a plain black top.


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> Wow, that bottle is a statement piece. Congrats. I would suggest jeans with a plain black top.



I have to admit, it is a bit large
There was no chance to try it before, because my store didn't have it in stock.
And now, its kind of growing to me.....I like it more and more
I cannot give it back anymore
Tomorrow I will try Jeans and a black top.
Thank you


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?


wow that looks amazing! it is stunning! great choice xx


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?



That looks great on you


----------



## staceyjan

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?



It does look great! I think it would look great with a white blouse, jeans and shoes.


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> I have to admit, it is a bit large
> There was no chance to try it before, because my store didn't have it in stock.
> And now, its kind of growing to me.....I like it more and more
> I cannot give it back anymore
> Tomorrow I will try Jeans and a black top.
> Thank you


 

Your bottle is a keeper. I have a super large bean and here is how I wear mine.


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow that looks amazing! it is stunning! great choice xx


Thank you so much


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> That looks great on you



I am very happy, thanx


----------



## LizO...

staceyjan said:


> It does look great! I think it would look great with a white blouse, jeans and shoes.


I have to go shopping with the "bottle".
I am a bit unsure which kind of blouse will fit best.


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> Your bottle is a keeper. I have a super large bean and here is how I wear mine.



LOVE your bean !
I 've never seen this size before.
Thank you so much for posting this picture.
You are right,it looks great

I will keep the bottle


----------



## MatAllston

LizO... said:


> LOVE your bean !
> I 've never seen this size before.
> Thank you so much for posting this picture.
> You are right,it looks great
> 
> I will keep the bottle


 
Thanks. My bean is a one of a kind because I modified it from this.


----------



## uhpharm01

MatAllston said:


> Your bottle is a keeper. I have a super large bean and here is how I wear mine.



That looks great. &#128077;


----------



## LizO...

MatAllston said:


> Thanks. My bean is a one of a kind because I modified it from this.



Like it very much,great idea


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?



Looks great!


----------



## LizO...

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks great!



Thank you


----------



## miasra

Does anyone own this beautiful pearl necklace and would like to share a picture wearing it? It's size 5-6mm. TIA!


----------



## tarana6

I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.

Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## goldengirl123

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## chrissaling

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## tarana6

goldengirl123 said:


> Love it! What a gorgeous collection!





uhpharm01 said:


> Great collection





chrissaling said:


> That's SO great! I spot the amethyst sparkler! Which of these was your first piece?


Thanks everyone! The RTT necklace was my first piece which i got in Vegas. After that i was hooked!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## foodvintage

Hi How can I authenticate tiffany on this blog?


----------



## foodvintage

Hello how can I authenticate here tiffany jewelry?


----------



## foodvintage

girls how do I authenticate tiffany jewelry??


----------



## MatAllston

My right hand ring.


----------



## foodvintage

I would understand if this tiffany and original


----------



## foodvintage

???


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MatAllston said:


> My right hand ring.



So pretty!


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany and co writing looks way off. I thought the venetian link is 1 row? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MatAllston

AntiqueShopper said:


> So pretty!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## purseaddictnew

foodvintage said:


> View attachment 3312525
> View attachment 3312526
> View attachment 3312527
> View attachment 3312528
> 
> 
> I would understand if this tiffany and original




Looks fake to me.


----------



## foodvintage

rare Venetian #7958


----------



## rosevelours

I have no Venetien myself but The writing Looks also Fake to me


----------



## foodvintage

OK thanks in fact to me it was strange


----------



## foodvintage

Thank you


----------



## DawnBC

Hi all

I'm a newbie and wondering if anyone can help.  Does anyone know what this collection is?  I have the earrings too.

Thanks xx


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> A great collection and you have purchased many pieces in just four years. My husband thinks that I am nuts for having a 'large' collection but I only average about four pieces a year. Can you please provide a modeling shot of your sparklers ring? Is it comfortable?


Thanks! Since discovering tpf my collection has definitely grown much quicker.

Heres another pic but if you go to page 500 (web) or 750 (app) of this forum you can see the orginal post plus the quote leading to the pics of another tpf member (JessicaRabbit1) who inspired me to get the piece. 

The ring is comfortable and great for spring and summer or wearing with purple outfits.

Ps your right hand ring is stunning!


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow great collection! your pieces are stunning and you take such great care of them by the looks! love it and well done


Thanks Jessica! I love your collection and pieces as well. Plus we are totally twinning with the amethyst sparkler


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Thanks! Since discovering tpf my collection has definitely grown much quicker.
> 
> Heres another pic but if you go to page 500 (web) or 750 (app) of this forum you can see the orginal post plus the quote leading to the pics of another tpf member (JessicaRabbit1) who inspired me to get the piece.
> 
> The ring is comfortable and great for spring and summer or wearing with purple outfits.
> 
> Ps your right hand ring is stunning!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

tarana6 said:


> Thanks! Since discovering tpf my collection has definitely grown much quicker.
> 
> Heres another pic but if you go to page 500 (web) or 750 (app) of this forum you can see the orginal post plus the quote leading to the pics of another tpf member (JessicaRabbit1) who inspired me to get the piece.
> 
> The ring is comfortable and great for spring and summer or wearing with purple outfits.
> 
> Ps your right hand ring is stunning!


----------



## Funnysasa

My new yellow gold pearls by the yard bracelet


----------



## miasra

Funnysasa said:


> View attachment 3315160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new yellow gold pearls by the yard bracelet




Love! What length? 7"?


----------



## whiteonwhite

Gorgeous!
I have the necklace version of this and I love it! It's so versatile and I wear it all the time, way more than I expected. I've been thinking about getting the matching bracelet and your picture is inspiring me..


----------



## Funnysasa

It's 7.25"
Thought it would be bit too long to me but when I wear it that's perfect


----------



## Funnysasa

whiteonwhite said:


> Gorgeous!
> I have the necklace version of this and I love it! It's so versatile and I wear it all the time, way more than I expected. I've been thinking about getting the matching bracelet and your picture is inspiring me..





exactly! I never try in on the shop and bought it online, when I open the box I was bit surprise how tiny of the bracelet, after I put it on I know that it's the best decide to have it  such a beautiful design


----------



## Miamilla

Anyone have the rose gold ameythst cushion cut sparkler ring? Not the solitare kind, it has two tiny diamonds and kind of a twist look around the stone. I cant find any online pics besides the website.


----------



## sunshinesash

Three of my daily staples from Tiffany's- never take these babies off! 

The bead bracelet and the atlas narrow ring, worn on my right hand, and the 1837 ring worn on my left [this is my oldest piece of Tiffany's that I still own]-


----------



## Marjan79

My red 'Bean' [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LizO...

Marjan79 said:


> My red 'Bean' [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3317340



I like your Bean 
It's wood, isn't it?


----------



## Marjan79

LizO... said:


> I like your Bean
> It's wood, isn't it?




Yes. It's so light to wear [emoji5]&#65039; The only problem is that I need help to get it on but my 8yo DS loves to help[emoji6] I have the red jasper bean earrings too


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Thanks Jessica! I love your collection and pieces as well. Plus we are totally twinning with the amethyst sparkler


Haha we are totally twinning! Im so glad I inspired someone - totally makes me smile! Of course, the ring looks stunning on you! Couldn't imagine a nicer person to twin with  

xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Funnysasa said:


> View attachment 3315160
> 
> 
> My new yellow gold pearls by the yard bracelet


Love!!! Nice picture and thanks for sharing. Looks so much better on a person, than the Tiffany Co pictures! 
xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Miamilla said:


> Anyone have the rose gold ameythst cushion cut sparkler ring? Not the solitare kind, it has two tiny diamonds and kind of a twist look around the stone. I cant find any online pics besides the website.



Hi Miamilla! I have this ring! here are some pics i took a while ago. there should be some more on this thread that I took (maybe 1 or 2) as i posted some when I bought it. Im not sure how to link it here sorry! I may not be able to upload many - as Im living in Venice at the moment and the internet here is terrible (on a good day the max I get is 3G... tell me about it haha).

I love rose gold, and amethyst is my favourite stone. I wash choosing between this and a flower amethyst ring. I originally picked the flower ring, and then came back for this almost 2 years later. When I ordered this one I asked my SA to get the darkest amethyst available, some of the amethysts in the store for this ring are "lavender" but almost colourless to my eyes. 

I love it, and I hope you like it too! If you can, try it on, as it is quite high - i think the amethyst is something like 5.7ct so its a large stone. 

xx


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi Miamilla! I have this ring! here are some pics i took a while ago. there should be some more on this thread that I took (maybe 1 or 2) as i posted some when I bought it. Im not sure how to link it here sorry! I may not be able to upload many - as Im living in Venice at the moment and the internet here is terrible (on a good day the max I get is 3G... tell me about it haha).
> 
> I love rose gold, and amethyst is my favourite stone. I wash choosing between this and a flower amethyst ring. I originally picked the flower ring, and then came back for this almost 2 years later. When I ordered this one I asked my SA to get the darkest amethyst available, some of the amethysts in the store for this ring are "lavender" but almost colourless to my eyes.
> 
> I love it, and I hope you like it too! If you can, try it on, as it is quite high - i think the amethyst is something like 5.7ct so its a large stone.
> 
> xx



Beautiful! I especially love the profile shot.

Is the ring comfortable? How often do you wear it?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful! I especially love the profile shot.
> 
> Is the ring comfortable? How often do you wear it?


Thank you for your lovely comments 
I wear it quite a bit! Although not every day - I go through a spell of wearing it everyday and then stopping because its so fancy. I find it perfectly comfortable, and i am a size 4.5 (or there about).


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments
> I wear it quite a bit! Although not every day - I go through a spell of wearing it everyday and then stopping because its so fancy. I find it perfectly comfortable, and i am a size 4.5 (or there about).



Thank you for the info. I was looking at them at Tiffany's a couple of weeks ago but didn't try them on because they just looked so BIG. 

I'm glad you told me your ring size. I was debating on whether to ask or not. Haha! The finger I would want to wear it on is about a size 5-5.5, so it's good to know that it won't totally overtake my finger. It looks lovely on your hand.


----------



## Miamilla

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi Miamilla! I have this ring! here are some pics i took a while ago. there should be some more on this thread that I took (maybe 1 or 2) as i posted some when I bought it. Im not sure how to link it here sorry! I may not be able to upload many - as Im living in Venice at the moment and the internet here is terrible (on a good day the max I get is 3G... tell me about it haha).
> 
> I love rose gold, and amethyst is my favourite stone. I wash choosing between this and a flower amethyst ring. I originally picked the flower ring, and then came back for this almost 2 years later. When I ordered this one I asked my SA to get the darkest amethyst available, some of the amethysts in the store for this ring are "lavender" but almost colourless to my eyes.
> 
> I love it, and I hope you like it too! If you can, try it on, as it is quite high - i think the amethyst is something like 5.7ct so its a large stone.
> 
> xx



Oh wow!! Thank you so much for your help. Your ring is beautiful!! All the heart eyes&#128525;&#128525;! I love rose gold too and after being married for 15 years my husband wanted to get me a new ring , something different than the usual diamond. He thought this was pretty on the website. But your pictures are making me want it!! Thanks again, so kind of you !


----------



## Miamilla

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments
> I wear it quite a bit! Although not every day - I go through a spell of wearing it everyday and then stopping because its so fancy. I find it perfectly comfortable, and i am a size 4.5 (or there about).



Also nice to see on a small size finger, im a 4 so this really helps! I think with a ring like this you dont need any other jewlery to feel special!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thank you for the info. I was looking at them at Tiffany's a couple of weeks ago but didn't try them on because they just looked so BIG.
> 
> I'm glad you told me your ring size. I was debating on whether to ask or not. Haha! The finger I would want to wear it on is about a size 5-5.5, so it's good to know that it won't totally overtake my finger. It looks lovely on your hand.


Thankyou Miamilla and Shopgirl1996! You both are so lovely and it is nice to read your comments. Both of them made my day! 

xx


----------



## jujuly

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi Miamilla! I have this ring! here are some pics i took a while ago. there should be some more on this thread that I took (maybe 1 or 2) as i posted some when I bought it. Im not sure how to link it here sorry! I may not be able to upload many - as Im living in Venice at the moment and the internet here is terrible (on a good day the max I get is 3G... tell me about it haha).
> 
> I love rose gold, and amethyst is my favourite stone. I wash choosing between this and a flower amethyst ring. I originally picked the flower ring, and then came back for this almost 2 years later. When I ordered this one I asked my SA to get the darkest amethyst available, some of the amethysts in the store for this ring are "lavender" but almost colourless to my eyes.
> 
> I love it, and I hope you like it too! If you can, try it on, as it is quite high - i think the amethyst is something like 5.7ct so its a large stone.
> 
> xx



It looks lovely on your finger^^ I wish they had this collection in my country too


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

jujuly said:


> It looks lovely on your finger^^ I wish they had this collection in my country too


Thank you jujuly!  your lovely comment is much appreciated 

xx


----------



## raerae84120

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## tarana6

raerae84120 said:


> How do you get your daisy so clean? Mine hasn't been that clean no matter what I try  =(


Mine is fairly new (4 months) so i haven't had issues. I keep it in its dust bag and use the Tiffany cleaning cloth sometimes. Periodically i also use this method to clean my Tiffany silver jewellery (minus the ketchup). It works REALLY WELL!  I haven't done this on the key yet because its stayed tarnish free but this method makes my silver Tiffany bracelets sparkle.

http://cleanmyspace.com/the-besk-kept-silver-cleaning-secret-ever/


----------



## asteriskos

LizO... said:


> I did it.
> 
> Large Bottle Pendant.
> Now I have to find out what to wear with it.
> Pair of Jeans and white blouse,maybe?
> Any suggestions?



That is a really beautiful piece! Is it heavy to wear?


----------



## jkwest

I love the 1837 wide cuff, I feel like Wonder Woman


----------



## LizO...

asteriskos said:


> That is a really beautiful piece! Is it heavy to wear?



Thank you 

It is not heavy to wear.
Not at all.
It is unexpected lightweight for this size.
I am in deep love with the bottle 
My colleagues at work are a bit confused, they do not understand 
and as far I know, no one really likes it.


----------



## Dany_37

So this happened today while on a business trip.


----------



## Ser

Dany_37 said:


> So this happened today while on a business trip.


Lovely! I have the same bracelet


----------



## raerae84120

I recently moved and it gave me a reason to clean all my pieces and organize them. Love them!


----------



## leooh

raerae84120 said:


> I recently moved and it gave me a reason to clean all my pieces and organize them. Love them!




All pretty and shiny! you must have a great sense of achievement after cleaning all these lovely pieces


----------



## uhpharm01

raerae84120 said:


> I recently moved and it gave me a reason to clean all my pieces and organize them. Love them!



Very nice little collection


----------



## Dany_37

Ser said:


> Lovely! I have the same bracelet



Thank you!


----------



## godivalacroix

raerae84120 said:


> I recently moved and it gave me a reason to clean all my pieces and organize them. Love them!



wow all of them is really cute  cool collection !


----------



## godivalacroix

Dany_37 said:


> So this happened today while on a business trip.



have the same bracelet, but i lost it when i have a trip to china


----------



## asteriskos

godivalacroix said:


> have the same bracelet, but i lost it when i have a trip to china



 awww  It always sucks when one loses jewelry  hopefully you'll be able to replace it soon!


----------



## SweetPandaBear

My little collection.  I was never a big jewelry person but these pieces I just had to have.


----------



## sassywomen




----------



## sassywomen

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3336401
> View attachment 3336402
> View attachment 3336403
> View attachment 3336404
> View attachment 3336405




Hei everyone just wanna pop up here and say hi! This is my small collection of Tiffany&Co. I'm been strolling page after page looking at all the gorgeous pieces of Tiffany&Co jewelry on this pages. They're so so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

raerae84120 said:


> I recently moved and it gave me a reason to clean all my pieces and organize them. Love them!




Very organize indeed and very beautiful all of your Tiffany pieces [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi Miamilla! I have this ring! here are some pics i took a while ago. there should be some more on this thread that I took (maybe 1 or 2) as i posted some when I bought it. Im not sure how to link it here sorry! I may not be able to upload many - as Im living in Venice at the moment and the internet here is terrible (on a good day the max I get is 3G... tell me about it haha).
> 
> 
> 
> I love rose gold, and amethyst is my favourite stone. I wash choosing between this and a flower amethyst ring. I originally picked the flower ring, and then came back for this almost 2 years later. When I ordered this one I asked my SA to get the darkest amethyst available, some of the amethysts in the store for this ring are "lavender" but almost colourless to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, and I hope you like it too! If you can, try it on, as it is quite high - i think the amethyst is something like 5.7ct so its a large stone.
> 
> 
> 
> xx




OMG [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] this is my dream pieces[emoji173]&#65039; plan to get it next on my Tiffany wish list. It's look stunning on you dear [emoji92][emoji92] definitely a show stopper [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

tarana6 said:


> Thanks! Since discovering tpf my collection has definitely grown much quicker.
> 
> Heres another pic but if you go to page 500 (web) or 750 (app) of this forum you can see the orginal post plus the quote leading to the pics of another tpf member (JessicaRabbit1) who inspired me to get the piece.
> 
> The ring is comfortable and great for spring and summer or wearing with purple outfits.
> 
> Ps your right hand ring is stunning!


----------



## sassywomen

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## sassywomen

tarana6 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Its my birthday today so I thought I'd share some birthday goodies i got for myself. Had a little bit of a health scare a while back but luckily all the doctors reports came back fine so i really wanted to make the most of this birthday.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Lynn earrings in yellow gold right before the price increase and then had to wait a week for them to come to the store and then decided to be good and not unbox until my actually birthday (had to resist so hard)! I was really torn between these or the Tiffany T bracelet but I decided to get my first Schlumberger since he's my favourite designer.
> 
> Here are the earrings below as well as the Return to Tiffany Pearl bracelet my boyfriend got me as a belated valentines/ early bday gift the night we went to see the Crazy About Tiffany's documentary.
> 
> Planning to wear these beauties out to dinner tonight with the boyfriend and some friends.


----------



## sassywomen

Rami00 said:


> Here is mine. Dbty .26, dbty yellow vivid .97,  blue enemal and diamonds Paloma Picasso pendant and Victoria tennis bracelet.




Wow very gorgeous pieces [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji92] and classic as well [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

Natalie j said:


> I just bought my key. I thought I would choose White gold Victoria key but ended up with RG enchant key. Spent an hour trying on all their keys, should have taken more photos lol... Thanks for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251002




Very pretty and surely very enchanting piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I was trying on what will most likely be my next purchase. It's the Tiffany T bar bracelet.




Look so gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

chokmp said:


> Wearing my 2 favourite Tiffany necklaces[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097262




Love the Paloma collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi All! I am new to PurseForum. It has been great looking at all of your photos of your Tiffany & CO collections. I am a huge TCO fan and it is great to see pics of people wearing their items!
> 
> 
> Below is a list of my humble collection  . I don't know how to add pics unfortunately
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti
> SS J necklace
> DBTY Platinum necklace 0.14tcw
> SS Snake ring
> CBTY SS Pink Sapphire Bracelet
> DBTY SS Sprinkle necklace 9diamonds 0.31tdw
> DBTY 18ct YG 0.28tdw studs
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso
> SS Marrakesh Earrings (I have the matching pendant on its way in the post )
> 18ct RG Love Pendant
> 18ct RG xoxo pendant
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Ring
> 18ct YG Topaz Olive Leaf Necklace
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Ring
> SS Goldoni Quadruplo Earrings
> 18ct YG Villa Paloma Flower Necklace
> SS Dove Pendant
> 
> 
> Others
> 18ct RG Sparklers Collection Flower Amethyst Diamond Ring and Matching Earrings
> SS Arrow Pendant
> SS Bow Studs
> SS Bow Necklace medium
> SS Wide Ring with I love You Engraved
> SS Eiffel Tower Charm necklace




Should take the pictures and us this stunning collection together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love to droll over it [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## sassywomen

DariaD said:


> My latest addition to Tiffany collection, DBF present to my Birthday  Elsa Peretti diamond studs.
> 
> I wanted "everyday diamonds" for a long time and I am totally in love with those tiny babies




Gorgeous piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what is the size of the diamond and in what metal? If you don't mind me asking [emoji85] thank you


----------



## sassywomen

SkinnerBox said:


> I would like to share with you the photo of my Ziegfeld onyx and pearl ring. I absolutely adore it




Stunning piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; congrats [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

sassywomen said:


> Should take the pictures and us this stunning collection together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love to droll over it [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


Thank you for your lovely comments! There are a few more pieces since I posted this haha! I might wait a bit before posting a big picture haha! Savings for some nice things now, as I have a lot of silver which is great for everyday but now wants some huge sparkles!!! haha  

Thanks for the nice comment on my ring picture! SO lovely of you,  i really appreciate your lovely comments!


----------



## sassywomen

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments! There are a few more pieces since I posted this haha! I might wait a bit before posting a big picture haha! Savings for some nice things now, as I have a lot of silver which is great for everyday but now wants some huge sparkles!!! haha
> 
> Thanks for the nice comment on my ring picture! SO lovely of you,  i really appreciate your lovely comments!




My pleasure [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

My gorgeous Elsa Peratti DBTY 0.07 and T diomand necklace stack together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## sassywomen

Just wanna share with you guys this gorgeous Elsa Peratti DBTY hoop necklace. This pictures was sending to me from my SA in London Tiffany store.


----------



## LizO...

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3336597
> 
> 
> Just wanna share with you guys this gorgeous Elsa Peratti DBTY hoop necklace. This pictures was sending to me from my SA in London Tiffany store.



Thank you for sharing.
I've never seen this before.....interesting necklace.
Would love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## sassywomen

LizO... said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> I've never seen this before.....interesting necklace.
> Would love to see a modeling pic.




Not a problem [emoji173]&#65039; I did not own this piece. They have it in stock at Tiffany London Bond Street. I noticed that is not on the Tiffany website. Maybe other member own it and can do the modeling pic [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

sassywomen said:


> Look so gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, I like you're pieced. Love the smile necklace.


----------



## sassywomen

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Thanks, I like you're pieced. Love the smile necklace.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

sassywomen said:


> View attachment 3336505
> 
> My gorgeous Elsa Peratti DBTY 0.07 and T diomand necklace stack together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji92]


love it!! you look gorgeous


----------



## sassywomen

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> love it!! you look gorgeous




Thank you Jessica [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sassywomen

Love My RTT bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; its So simple and make My out fit complete [emoji85]


----------



## raerae84120

Had a bad few days and somehow I ended up at Tiffany. I love the simplicity of this key.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

raerae84120 said:


> Had a bad few days and somehow I ended up at Tiffany. I love the simplicity of this key.


love it! such a staple piece i am sure you will love it for years to come.

i do the same thing too LOL! 

take care and hope all is great guns for you soon 

xx


----------



## solitudelove

Infinity and Open heart ring!!


----------



## LizO...

Could not resist.
Elsa Peretti Padova Magnifying Glass.


----------



## Canturi lover

LizO... said:


> Could not resist.
> Elsa Peretti Padova Magnifying Glass.




Amazing. Is this from the new retired collection?  Love your dbty necklaces [emoji3]


----------



## LizO...

Canturi lover said:


> Amazing. Is this from the new retired collection?  Love your dbty necklaces [emoji3]


 
It is not the retirement collection.
This is part of the current Padova stuff you can buy online.
My eyes are not that good anymore and even with reading glasses I 
have my problems with small things.....was looking for a magnifying glass and found this beauty.
Couldn't resist to combine this useful tool with my Tiffany addiction.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Could not resist.
> Elsa Peretti Padova Magnifying Glass.



Very cool, Liz!


----------



## Canturi lover

LizO... said:


> It is not the retirement collection.
> This is part of the current Padova stuff you can buy online.
> My eyes are not that good anymore and even with reading glasses I
> have my problems with small things.....was looking for a magnifying glass and found this beauty.
> Couldn't resist to combine this useful tool with my Tiffany addiction.




It's great when beauty, design and usefulness combine [emoji6]. It's not on the Australian website


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Very cool, Liz!



Thank you 

It fits perfect with the Ruthenium bone cuff


----------



## LizO...

Canturi lover said:


> It's great when beauty, design and usefulness combine [emoji6]. It's not on the Australian website


I like that too.
It is on the US website,
also not available in Germany, 
I had to order it.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey guys! My husband got this for me for Valentine's Day. I know it was ages ago but I only just got it as I'm far away haha. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love it! It's my first piece of the atlas collection. It's funny I keep looking at it to tell the time by mistake hahahaha I know it's silly


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey guys! My husband got this for me for Valentine's Day. I know it was ages ago but I only just got it as I'm far away haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352435
> 
> I love it! It's my first piece of the atlas collection. It's funny I keep looking at it to tell the time by mistake hahahaha I know it's silly



 makes me smile 
Enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LizO... said:


> makes me smile
> Enjoy your new bracelet


Haha thank you LizO! I haven't taken it off. I love it


----------



## baglici0us

Love my Tiffany rings!


----------



## Canturi lover

Oh my they are beautiful. Is it tanzanite? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## baglici0us

Canturi lover said:


> Oh my they are beautiful. Is it tanzanite? [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks! It is tanzanite - my favorite stone! It photographs a little darker than it normally looks in daylight.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3353886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353887
> 
> 
> Love my Tiffany rings!


wow they are gorgeous! congratulations  stunning collection x


----------



## Jinny.

Anniversary present this year


----------



## yorimei

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3353886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353887
> 
> 
> Love my Tiffany rings!



That tanzanite stone is making me drool, so gorgeous!


----------



## missmetal

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3353886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353887
> 
> 
> Love my Tiffany rings!


Holy god. That color!  Your stone is gorgeous. Did you pick it out in person or were you just that lucky ordering it?


----------



## CoastalCouture

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 3353886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353887
> 
> 
> Love my Tiffany rings!


OMG what drool worthy rings! The tanzanite is amazing. Beautiful solitaire too. What is the name of your diamond band?


----------



## baglici0us

CoastalCouture said:


> OMG what drool worthy rings! The tanzanite is amazing. Beautiful solitaire too. What is the name of your diamond band?




Thanks all! 

The diamond band is a half circle channel set band. I think it's 2.2mm wide.


----------



## baglici0us

missmetal said:


> Holy god. That color!  Your stone is gorgeous. Did you pick it out in person or were you just that lucky ordering it?




Thanks, I was just lucky I guess. It's a lighter color in person and changes depending on the lighting. Tanzanite was discovered/initially promoted by Charles Lewis Tiffany so I see it as a classic Tiffany stone!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Just a quick Tiffany ootd. Frank Gehry fold cuff and matching gold ring (with bottega belt)


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Just a quick Tiffany ootd. Frank Gehry fold cuff and matching gold ring (with bottega belt)
> 
> View attachment 3374382



Hot hot hot!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

MatAllston said:


> Hot hot hot!!



Hi matallston.  Hope you've been well!


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hi matallston.  Hope you've been well!



I'm good, thanks. I hope the same is for you


----------



## lovemyrescues

I got these two gifts from my husband while in Las Vegas last week. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





More photos on my Instagram account @marinitelady


----------



## joseybird

Would anyone happen to have the Enchant flower pendant (platinum with rose-cut diamonds) they could model? I really want to see how this looks like worn! ^^


----------



## DesigningStyle

Today's stacks.  Left arm and right arm!


----------



## Fefeegirl

tarana6 said:


> I was cleaning out my dresser and I realized I don't think I've ever posted a full collection picture! Here it is.
> 
> Got my first piece in 2012 and 4 years later i ended up with this....


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Recently gifted Tiffany atlas watch! I love it so much my DH chose wisely and it suits my style to a T. He earned super brownie points with this! So happy!!!


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently gifted Tiffany atlas watch! I love it so much my DH chose wisely and it suits my style to a T. He earned super brownie points with this! So happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378641


Absolutely gorgeous!love your style and collection. He chose really well!


----------



## Kmora

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently gifted Tiffany atlas watch! I love it so much my DH chose wisely and it suits my style to a T. He earned super brownie points with this! So happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378641




Beautiful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!love your style and collection. He chose really well!


Thank you lovely! I keep asking him to ask me the time hahaha! 

 Loving your pieces as well and your pics are 100x better than mine! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Kmora said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much Kmora


----------



## Fefeegirl

I have 3 pieces from Tiffany- one "return to Tiffany" heart necklace and 2 bracelets. 
My sister-in law bought me one of these bracelets for my birthday without knowing I had already purchased it earlier on, couldn't return or exchange it, however I am Still very happy to have it and don't think I will sell it.


----------



## Scandibabe

Wearing my single jewellery piece today: Victoria earring (medium size). Sorry for the huge picture with the whole outfit. It's the only Tiffany jewellery I currently own. But I hope I will get more eventually


----------



## MatAllston

Scandibabe said:


> Wearing my single jewellery piece today: Victoria earring (medium size). Sorry for the huge picture with the whole outfit. It's the only Tiffany jewellery I currently own. But I hope I will get more eventually
> View attachment 3380792



Absolutely beautiful on you. The Victoria collection is timeless and classy at the same time.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's one for me.


----------



## Dany_37

One of the many things that happened on a business trip to NYC!


----------



## Caz71

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3393255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for me.


Beautiful. Im liking the T range more n more. Havent bought T&Co in years

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dany_37

So this happened tonight in Dallas...another business trip with lots of pleasure


----------



## JEWELSJK

DesigningStyle said:


> Today's stacks.  Left arm and right arm!



STUNNING!!!


----------



## rm_petite

Tiffany T's Bracelets


----------



## uhpharm01

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany T's Bracelets


I also love your diamond ring and the b zero ring


----------



## tarana6

My summer Tiffany stack


----------



## Pelagia

tarana6 said:


> My summer Tiffany stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423694



What bracelet is that?


----------



## tarana6

Pelagia said:


> What bracelet is that?


Its Return to Tiffany Amazonite Bracelet and the mini Victoria bracelet.


----------



## Zucnarf

tarana6 said:


> Its Return to Tiffany Amazonite Bracelet and the mini Victoria bracelet.



Lovely!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> My summer Tiffany stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423694



Wow thats gorgeous! I love the victoria bracelet and I am glad you kept it! The ammonite is lovely also- the blue is gorgeous!

xx


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow thats gorgeous! I love the victoria bracelet and I am glad you kept it! The ammonite is lovely also- the blue is gorgeous!
> 
> xx


Thanks Jessica! I'm so glad I kept it. I've been wearing it almost 24/7 because it's platinum I don't have to worry about tarnishing etc so it rarely leaves my wrist.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> My summer Tiffany stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423694



Love your Victoria bracelet, does it rotate to the bottom of your wrist?


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> Love your Victoria bracelet, does it rotate to the bottom of your wrist?


It tends to get a bit tangled when I layer it and it does flip over occasionally. The tangling and flipping over doesn't happen as often when I wear it alone.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> It tends to get a bit tangled when I layer it and it does flip over occasionally. The tangling and flipping over doesn't happen as often when I wear it alone.



Good to know, thank you. I may put that on my wish list


----------



## Kelly M

Nearly two years later and I'm still obsessing over my zodiac necklace 
It's so gorgeous. Haven't taken it off a single time.
I'm weird in that I have several T&C necklaces, but whenever I get a new one, I don't want to take it off... I need to learn to rotate my necklaces


----------



## uhpharm01

Kelly M said:


> View attachment 3429967
> 
> 
> Nearly two years later and I'm still obsessing over my zodiac necklace
> It's so gorgeous. Haven't taken it off a single time.
> I'm weird in that I have several T&C necklaces, but whenever I get a new one, I don't want to take it off... I need to learn to rotate my necklaces


Lol


----------



## Msgorgeous

Hi ladies! What would you recommend for a first tiffany piece. I am thinking of mini heart tag bead bracelet or diamond by the yard silver in .05.


----------



## LizO...

Msgorgeous said:


> Hi ladies! What would you recommend for a first tiffany piece. I am thinking of mini heart tag bead bracelet or diamond by the yard silver in .05.


Skip the SS DBTY.
This experience is too expensive.
Invest direct in something you really love and ever wanted.
If you don't have the money yet,be patient and keep saving up.
Just my advice.


----------



## Msgorgeous

LizO... said:


> Skip the SS DBTY.
> This experience is too expensive.
> Invest direct in something you really love and ever wanted.
> If you don't have the money yet,be patient and keep saving up.
> Just my advice.



Well, i actually prefer gold jewelry, not necessarily from high street / luxury shops but genuine gold. thats what i have largely. Im just thinking into venturing to some casual pieces to use. Certainly prices in tiffany for a silver jewelry is steep as you pay for the brand. As this is be my first, is it worth even venturing into one?


----------



## LizO...

Msgorgeous said:


> Well, i actually prefer gold jewelry, not necessarily from high street / luxury shops but genuine gold. thats what i have largely. Im just thinking into venturing to some casual pieces to use. Certainly prices in tiffany for a silver jewelry is steep as you pay for the brand. As this is be my first, is it worth even venturing into one?


The DBTY is just horrible when it starts tarnishing.
As a every day piece, one of the recognizable silver bracelets would be perfect.
For example, this cute heart tag bead bracelet.
A lot of women here have it and as far I read they all are happy with it, as every day piece.
I consider one for myself


----------



## Kelly M

Msgorgeous said:


> Hi ladies! What would you recommend for a first tiffany piece. I am thinking of mini heart tag bead bracelet or diamond by the yard silver in .05.


My first piece was the open heart necklace in sterling silver. I don't even know how many years it has been since I got it - over 6, for sure - but now I'm dying to get the 18k yellow gold open heart necklace. I think it's a beautiful, simple, elegant piece. I still see women wearing it today! Never gets old in my opinion.


----------



## leechiyong

Msgorgeous said:


> Hi ladies! What would you recommend for a first tiffany piece. I am thinking of mini heart tag bead bracelet or diamond by the yard silver in .05.


I have three bead bracelets and love them.  They're easily dressed up or down.  My favorite is my toggle bead bracelet.


----------



## Msgorgeous

LizO... said:


> The DBTY is just horrible when it starts tarnishing.
> As a every day piece, one of the recognizable silver bracelets would be perfect.
> For example, this cute heart tag bead bracelet.
> A lot of women here have it and as far I read they all are happy with it, as every day piece.
> I consider one for myself



Thanks! Appreciate your input and advice.

Counting bead bracelet vote as 1.


----------



## Msgorgeous

leechiyong said:


> I have three bead bracelets and love them.  They're easily dressed up or down.  My favorite is my toggle bead bracelet.



Thanks for sharing! 

Counting bead bracelet vote as 2.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Added another piece to my collection. Wanted something simple yet elegant with personalization.

Presenting my Tiffanys Notes Alphabet Disc pendant with 18" thick chain.


----------



## rina141

Hello everyone! Been a while since I have been on these forums. The Spring semester really wiped me out, and it has been a whirl-wind summer.  I'm engaged now, and my fiancé proposed with a gorgeous Tiffany ring! It's being resized right now, but I just love it. I'm planning on adding the Elsa Peretti mini bean pendant to my collection when I go in to pick the ring up!


----------



## MatAllston

Msgorgeous said:


> Well, i actually prefer gold jewelry, not necessarily from high street / luxury shops but genuine gold. thats what i have largely. Im just thinking into venturing to some casual pieces to use. Certainly prices in tiffany for a silver jewelry is steep as you pay for the brand. As this is be my first, is it worth even venturing into one?


Try out the silver bracelet and then decide if you would like to expand your Tiffany collection. I personally think Tiffany fine jewelry pieces are worth it. Many of my Tiffany pieces are RG, YG, platinum and diamonds. I do own a few silver pieces but I think their fine jewelry pieces are more worth it.


----------



## Tankgirl

My DBTYs -- and I have many -- have never tarnished at all.  The reason: I store them in jewelry bags made from tarnish-resistant material.  And my first Tiffany piece was a SS DBTY.  Go with whatever makes your heart melt.


----------



## merekat703

I love my silver DBTY necklace. It's never tarnished and I had it shortened so I could layer it. Sometimes I just leave it on for weeks, it's light and dainty.


----------



## merekat703

Here's mine.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

My current Tiffany & Co collection:


----------



## LizO...

merekat703 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433582


And it stays that shiny 
I am honestly a bit jealous.
With all other silver from Tiffany I don't have any problem,
but the DBTY SS and the Citrine Sparkler SS Necklace
were tarnishing.
It was just impossible to get/keep it complete that shiny and clean.
I sold both just because of this.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Msgorgeous said:


> Hi ladies! What would you recommend for a first tiffany piece. I am thinking of mini heart tag bead bracelet or diamond by the yard silver in .05.



I really like the DBTY as I have a few pieces from this collection. I have a silver piece and a platinum piece. The silver piece is the sprinkle necklace and I do find it hard to keep clean, especially behind the diamond in the bezel. Sometimes I think the sprinkle necklace in platinum would have been better but I still love my silver one - it feels right. The silver is very care intensive so you have to be prepared to keep it clean yourself, and to have easy access to TCo for the cleaning service. If you can't do this I would humbly recommend another option.

The RTT collection is the classic and signature TCO piece and they are lovely. Especially if you think it will suit your style, and other jewellery. I don't have a bead bracelet as I feel uncomfortable with it on my wrist (don't ask me why haha it just doesn't "feel" right). 

As always you can't go wrong with TCO so you will be fine . 
I would suggest saving and getting a piece you love in a less care intensive metal like Pg/YG/WG/RG but of course this doesn't work for everyone.

Good luck! keep us updated  xx


----------



## Tankgirl

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I really like the DBTY as I have a few pieces from this collection. I have a silver piece and a platinum piece. The silver piece is the sprinkle necklace and I do find it hard to keep clean, especially behind the diamond in the bezel. Sometimes I think the sprinkle necklace in platinum would have been better but I still love my silver one - it feels right. The silver is very care intensive so you have to be prepared to keep it clean yourself, and to have easy access to TCo for the cleaning service. If you can't do this I would humbly recommend another option.
> 
> The RTT collection is the classic and signature TCO piece and they are lovely. Especially if you think it will suit your style, and other jewellery. I don't have a bead bracelet as I feel uncomfortable with it on my wrist (don't ask me why haha it just doesn't "feel" right).
> 
> As always you can't go wrong with TCO so you will be fine .
> I would suggest saving and getting a piece you love in a less care intensive metal like Pg/YG/WG/RG but of course this doesn't work for everyone.
> 
> Good luck! keep us updated  xx



Do consider getting tarnish-free squares (available from Amazon.com), then put a tarnish-free square and your SS Sprinkle DBTY (doubled) inside a recloseable bag (with the each side of the necklace  held apart by the bag closure mechanism).  The sprinkle necklace shouldn't tarnish or tangle.


----------



## merekat703

LizO... said:


> And it stays that shiny
> I am honestly a bit jealous.
> With all other silver from Tiffany I don't have any problem,
> but the DBTY SS and the Citrine Sparkler SS Necklace
> were tarnishing.
> It was just impossible to get/keep it complete that shiny and clean.
> I sold both just because of this.


Never tarnishes. I have the amethyst sparkler too, no issue with that one either.


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello !! I loved all ur stuff ! Here is my contribution


----------



## Kelly M

BlueLoula said:


> Hello !! I loved all ur stuff ! Here is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437066


Gorgeous stack!


----------



## sneedonist

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3419892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany T's Bracelets


I love the jewels on your ring finger! Do you like that combination? Wear it often?


----------



## SarahLVoe

merekat703 said:


> I love my silver DBTY necklace. It's never tarnished and I had it shortened so I could layer it. Sometimes I just leave it on for weeks, it's light and dainty.



Did you have it shortened at tiffany's?


----------



## YS1_

Picked up this beauty today.  I was thrilled that Tiffany now makes the T wrap ring in white gold!  It has 7 pave diamonds (flawless) and it's stunning in person.  White gold cleaning is free in the Tiffany store (but scratches need to be sent back to NY.. That costs money!)

Love this iconic piece.  Oh, and my white gold t wire ring too!


----------



## leechiyong

YS1_ said:


> Picked up this beauty today.  I was thrilled that Tiffany now makes the T wrap ring in white gold!  It has 7 pave diamonds (flawless) and it's stunning in person.  White gold cleaning is free in the Tiffany store (but scratches need to be sent back to NY.. That costs money!)
> 
> Love this iconic piece.  Oh, and my white gold t wire ring too!


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## xphily

My very first DBTY : ) in PT 0.08!


----------



## goldengirl123

My first piece of Tiffany and still one of my favorites! I received it approximately 24 years ago.


----------



## merekat703

SarahLVoe said:


> Did you have it shortened at tiffany's?


Yes.


----------



## BlueLoula

Kelly M said:


> Gorgeous stack!



Thx kelly!! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## lovemyrescues

Gift from my hubby. Did an unboxing on my Instagram page @marinitelady


----------



## leechiyong

Lovely! I'm such a huge fan of the bead bracelets.


----------



## lovemyrescues

leechiyong said:


> Lovely! I'm such a huge fan of the bead bracelets.


Thanks!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Ok my stack


----------



## solitudelove

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My current Tiffany & Co collection:
> View attachment 3434383


Beautiful collection! The photo is so dreamy with the Tiffany blue background!


----------



## merekat703

My keys


----------



## LizO...

merekat703 said:


> My keys



I am im love with Tiffany keys 
Beautiful collection.
How do you wear them?
I tried once to wear all my four together, on a long necklace,
but it was to heavy


----------



## BlueLoula

My new tiffany addition ! Am in love ...


----------



## merekat703

LizO... said:


> I am im love with Tiffany keys
> Beautiful collection.
> How do you wear them?
> I tried once to wear all my four together, on a long necklace,
> but it was to heavy


I will layer 2 sometimes but usually wear one at a time or mix with my DBTY.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this new collection ?  I like the yellow gold one.


----------



## Tiffanylady

Hi Ladies! 

It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!


----------



## leechiyong

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 3493656


Omg, that's something straight out of my dreams!  Amazing collection!


----------



## Tiffanylady

leechiyong 

Thank you! [emoji173]️ I truly am obsessed lol!! Can you tell?!


----------



## Jadewah

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 3493656



Fitting username!! Now we need some close up shots


----------



## Tiffanylady

Jadewah said:


> Fitting username!! Now we need some close up shots



Thank you!! I sure will take some updated pictures soon once we settle down in our new home! We just recently moved [emoji5]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 3493656



WOW this collection is amazing. Well done and thank you for sharing!

xx


----------



## whiteonwhite

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I really like the DBTY as I have a few pieces from this collection. I have a silver piece and a platinum piece. The silver piece is the sprinkle necklace and I do find it hard to keep clean, especially behind the diamond in the bezel. Sometimes I think the sprinkle necklace in platinum would have been better but I still love my silver one - it feels right. The silver is very care intensive so you have to be prepared to keep it clean yourself, and to have easy access to TCo for the cleaning service. If you can't do this I would humbly recommend another option.
> 
> 
> JessicaRabbit, how do you style your silver sprinkle necklace? I have the same necklace and I love it but every time I put it on, I feel like it's missing something. I was thinking maybe getting a single solitaire to layer or maybe the 3 stone? I want to enjoy it more but just can't figure out what to do with it. Would love to hear what you do...


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hi whiteonwhite! I haven't worn it for a while as it got tangled in my jewellery box and I haven't gotten around to fixing it. I even tried to wear it yesterday but no luck on the untangle front. I will try again this weekend and I might be able to take some pictures for you. I will get my husband on to it, he is great at untangling jewellery (haha I don't know where he learnt to).

I usually wear it alone. I like it with minimalist outfits, as I find it is a very subtle piece in the silver. I found it went nicely with a black top/jacket, as the contrast was able to bring out the bling more. It can be hard to balance as it can get lost with bigger bling (big earrings, big bling bracelets).  Sometimes I do think the platinum sprinkle would have been better, I think it is double the carat weight (also more than double the price). Although my style is more minimalist which is why I bought it.

I have doubled it around my neck and added my platinum DBTY to layer but I found it strange, and tangled very easily.  I have a CBTY in pink sapphire and doubled my sprinkle over with it but again didn't feel right. So I have given up wearing it with another necklace. I'm terrible at layering, I love the layered look but when I try it I feel very out of place, like I am missing the basic layering rules/guide etc.

I think if you layer it with the three stone DBTY in silver that will make it pop much more. The platinum really stood out next to the silver, it was like having dark grey next to white. Can you take it to the store and try them both on? Let me know if you go, I would love to see a picture. It would be nice to have the option of wearing mine more as well. I was thinking of trying on a silver solitaire and a longer 3 stone in silver to see what it looked like together - might be a lot to spend just on a sprinkle necklace.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

Among my favorites, Tiffany & Co "Metropolis" cuff links.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Anyone into those besides me, for the upcoming season? (No, my tree is not up yet  Pictures from past Christmas  )










Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MatAllston

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone into those besides me, for the upcoming season? (No, my tree is not up yet  Pictures from past Christmas  )
> 
> View attachment 3501590
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501591
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501589
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hi Oliver,

These are so nice, I have been thinking about getting these for years now but never got around doing it. Thanks for posting these. Will you be adding more? Can you post a pic of your entire tree?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

MatAllston said:


> Hi Oliver,
> 
> These are so nice, I have been thinking about getting these for years now but never got around doing it. Thanks for posting these. Will you be adding more? Can you post a pic of your entire tree?



Hi!

Thank you very much! Of course I'll be adding more, I love them! 

I looked through my archived pictures but there isn't one with the tree in it that I can publicly share. However, Christmas eve is only 2 months away, so I'll post a picture sometime in December when we set up this years tree  I promise I won't forget, will set up a reminder!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## EBMIC

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 3493656


 So beautiful, love all your pieces!! Congratulations on your move to NM!


----------



## EBMIC

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone into those besides me, for the upcoming season? (No, my tree is not up yet  Pictures from past Christmas  )
> 
> View attachment 3501590
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501591
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501589
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Lovely!


----------



## Tiffanylady

EBMIC said:


> So beautiful, love all your pieces!! Congratulations on your move to NM!



Thank you [emoji173]️ we love it here


----------



## miss miniskirt

Tiffanylady said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been a long while!! We moved from Idaho to New Mexico so life has been SUPER busy!! Here is a picture of my collection. Need to update it, have added some since this picture! [emoji173]️ Always on the hunt for those amazing pieces!!
> 
> View attachment 3493656



You are my idol 
I thought I had a lot [emoji23][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

EBMIC said:


> Lovely!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Tiffanylady

miss miniskirt said:


> You are my idol
> I thought I had a lot [emoji23][emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



Awe that's so sweet! Thank you! Would love to see pictures of your pieces! One can never have too many right?! And that picture was taken in 2012, so I added a few pieces since then.. Just. Few [emoji12]


----------



## miasra




----------



## EBMIC

miasra said:


> View attachment 3516419


Beautiful!!


----------



## malealovelv

My Tiffany and Co collection.  Mostly  from my husband (with my hints), the others I bought myself.  I also have pieces from their leather collection, but I still need to get a picture of that


----------



## bbkiss

Just added a new heart tag bracelet to my collection yesterday! (Early Xmas present!) My Tiffany blue box charm gets kept at home a lot as I think it's a little heavy and bulky for the bracelet.. :/ Gonna continue stalking these threads now haha


----------



## lsl25

heres mine:



I have the heart tag bracelet as well but i don't have a picture of it.


----------



## leechiyong

lsl25 said:


> heres mine:
> View attachment 3544483
> 
> 
> I have the heart tag bracelet as well but i don't have a picture of it.


Such a perfect T&Co piece!  Love the Tiffany blue!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My well loved Tiffany collection. I got my first piece 15 years ago and still love it now and wear it all the time.  The only piece I don't really wear is the cross. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## leechiyong

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3545459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My well loved Tiffany collection. I got my first piece 15 years ago and still love it now and wear it all the time.  The only piece I don't really wear is the cross. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## agnesgawronska

My first, but definitely not last Tiffany piece; the lovely Atlas necklace.


----------



## Awongyy

Bought this as a gift to myself for surviving a challenging year as well as to encourage myself for next year : Gold RTT bracelet.


----------



## leechiyong

Awongyy said:


> Bought this as a gift to myself for surviving a challenging year as well as to encourage myself for next year : Gold RTT bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550916


Stunning!  May the next years be full of good fortune.


----------



## Awongyy

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  May the next years be full of good fortune.



Thks  feel a tad guilty for spending so much!


----------



## Trauma

Awongyy said:


> View attachment 3550916



Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## uhpharm01

Awongyy said:


> Bought this as a gift to myself for surviving a challenging year as well as to encourage myself for next year : Gold RTT bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550916


Congrats.  I love this. It's yellow gold.  Very nice. Enjoy and happy new year


----------



## Sonmi999

Bought my first piece today. I'm in love!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I added another item to my Tiffany Infinity collection. It is the bracelet on the bottom. I think I need more from this collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone noticed the new oval link bracelets that are available on their website.  I guess these new ones will be replacing the old ones.

http://www.tiffany.com/explore/wall...let&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=2


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone noticed the new oval link bracelets that are available on their website.  I guess these new ones will be replacing the old ones.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/explore/wall-street/oval-link-bracelet-GRP09031?fromGrid=1&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-1-s+11-r+-t+oval link bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=oval link bracelet&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=2



You're probably right, but I was hoping they wouldn't actually replace the old link bracelets  Those look nice and substantial, and so many of Tiffany's pieces seem very delicate these days...

I must say, Tiffany's practice of frequently retiring pieces kept me on my toes all of last year, when I was saving for a "big" piece! I was so scared it would be gone before I had saved enough


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> You're probably right, but I was hoping they wouldn't actually replace the old link bracelets  Those look nice and substantial, and so many of Tiffany's pieces seem very delicate these days...
> 
> I must say, Tiffany's practice of frequently retiring pieces kept me on my toes all of last year, when I was saving for a "big" piece! I was so scared it would be gone before I had saved enough


I was able to find the old ones. They are still there for the meanwhile. Hurry and get the older version. I agree they are more substantial which I also little too.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here they Are the silver is out of stock for now. 


joseybird said:


> You're probably right, but I was hoping they wouldn't actually replace the old link bracelets  Those look nice and substantial, and so many of Tiffany's pieces seem very delicate these days...
> 
> I must say, Tiffany's practice of frequently retiring pieces kept me on my toes all of last year, when I was saving for a "big" piece! I was so scared it would be gone before I had saved enough


----------



## EBMIC

lgreenfield said:


> I added another item to my Tiffany Infinity collection. It is the bracelet on the bottom. I think I need more from this collection.
> 
> View attachment 3575296


Gorgeous on you!!


----------



## lovemyrescues

EBMIC said:


> Gorgeous on you!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey guys! I finally got something I was lusting after for the longest time.

I got the DBTY platinum diamond earrings. 0.51ct each ear (1.02ctw) I/VVS2. I was deciding between the 4 claw traditional set and this more modern set. I left the decision up to my husband on which he likes better because, lets face it, they are earrings and he will see more of them than I will (haha).

I couldn't be happier!


----------



## hazelarceo

Sonmi999 said:


> Bought my first piece today. I'm in love!



They look great! Do you know if the pendant can be used as a bracelet charm?


----------



## hazelarceo

My only Tiffany pieces so far. 

Return to Tiffany Heart Tag Earrings in yellow gold [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




Return to Tiffany Key in rose gold [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




I need a ring and a bracelet to complete my set collection. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sonmi999

hazelarceo said:


> They look great! Do you know if the pendant can be used as a bracelet charm?


Thank you! It can't, because it can't be removed from the chain :/


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> View attachment 3578003
> View attachment 3578004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I finally got something I was lusting after for the longest time.
> 
> I got the DBTY platinum diamond earrings. 0.51ct each ear (1.02ctw) I/VVS2. I was deciding between the 4 claw traditional set and this more modern set. I left the decision up to my husband on which he likes better because, lets face it, they are earrings and he will see more of them than I will (haha).
> 
> I couldn't be happier!



They look fabulous on you!!!  They are the perfect size for your ear. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> View attachment 3578003
> View attachment 3578004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I finally got something I was lusting after for the longest time.
> 
> I got the DBTY platinum diamond earrings. 0.51ct each ear (1.02ctw) I/VVS2. I was deciding between the 4 claw traditional set and this more modern set. I left the decision up to my husband on which he likes better because, lets face it, they are earrings and he will see more of them than I will (haha).
> 
> I couldn't be happier!



They look fabulous on you!!!  They are the perfect size for your ear. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Shopgirl1996 said:


> They look fabulous on you!!!  They are the perfect size for your ear. Enjoy and wear them in good health.



Thanks so much Shopgirl1996 ! Ive been saving for these since the day I was born (LOL), I'm so grateful that my hubby beat me to it for graduation!  
xx thanks again


----------



## uhpharm01

does anyone have any modeling shots of the Multi–heart Tag Bracelet that you can post?  

Also has anyone had their Olive leaf ring Engraved? and was it engraved on the inside of the ring? Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

My collection of silver and leather pieces. I've sold some of my previous pieces for various reasons so this is current (till next purchase) collection






Then I have this little Breakfast at Tiffany's Holly figure


----------



## leechiyong

paula3boys said:


> My collection of silver and leather pieces. I've sold some of my previous pieces for various reasons so this is current (till next purchase) collection
> View attachment 3582437
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582438
> 
> 
> Then I have this little Breakfast at Tiffany's Holly figure
> View attachment 3582440


Great collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Just done my nails today, so just to share the pictures with these two amazing Tiffany rings - 2.11ct Soleste E-ring, and the 3.5mm shared-setting diamond wedding band.


----------



## Mark123

Can anyone tell me what these Tiffany items are?


----------



## lovieluvslux

paula3boys said:


> My collection of silver and leather pieces. I've sold some of my previous pieces for various reasons so this is current (till next purchase) collection
> View attachment 3582437
> 
> 
> The Penguin is so cute!  I want one now.


----------



## luxforme

A new piece I just got after a long search! The new music note from Paloma.


----------



## paula3boys

luxforme said:


> View attachment 3591345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new piece I just got after a long search! The new music note from Paloma.


That is so pretty. I wondered about the size. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MatAllston

My 8mm YG beads earring.


----------



## cheremushki

Mark123 said:


> Can anyone tell me what these Tiffany items are?
> View attachment 3588068



Um.. Pastry piping ends?


----------



## luxforme

paula3boys said:


> That is so pretty. I wondered about the size. Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome! It's got a pretty nice size and not as small as I thought.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Mark123 said:


> Can anyone tell me what these Tiffany items are?
> View attachment 3588068



Those look like the are tops for taper candles. Not for sure...but I have seen other styles like this. They are decorative but also help with the wax dripping down and making a mess


----------



## MatAllston

Paloma Picasso Dot Charm in Amethyst.


----------



## staceyjan

MatAllston said:


> My 8mm YG beads earring.


Love the earrings and they look great on you.  I always looked at them in silver and the knots.   I know you are a huge DBTY fan, did you happen to look at those earrings?


----------



## MatAllston

staceyjan said:


> Love the earrings and they look great on you.  I always looked at them in silver and the knots.   I know you are a huge DBTY fan, did you happen to look at those earrings?



Thank you staceyjan. Which earrings are you referring to? The twist knot?


----------



## Lisa-SH

Besides my Tiffany Soleste E-ring and Tiffany Shared-setting wedding band that I wear everyday (link), here is my Tiffany Enchant dragonfly brooch in platinum with diamonds, medium size. I wear it often too with my dark color outfit.



Tiffany Beads bracelet in 18k gold.


----------



## msGrn

Here's my Tiffany Collection. It's been 4 years since my last purchase, but I'm eyeing a DBTY for our 10 year wedding anniversary this summer.


----------



## lovemyrescues

While my husband was picking up my Valentine's Day gift at Tiffany I saw this and I had to have it


----------



## gr8onteej

A few years back I bought my mom the long pendant with her zodiac sign Aries.  I always wondered why I didn't buy my sign, fast forward to last week and I see the zodiac signs on the website, so I bought my sign, Virgo.  I received it today and compared to hers...it's so small.


----------



## Melbee

Here's my wedding ring stack.  2.45ct brilliant round engagement ring. Two metro bands. One diamond one pink. And the I love you wedding band.


----------



## Roseguard

My favorite piece in 20in


----------



## Violet Bleu

MatAllston said:


> Paloma Picasso Dot Charm in Amethyst.


I saw these in person for the first time recently and love them. Do you have more than one? If so, do you layer them?


----------



## MatAllston

Violet Bleu said:


> I saw these in person for the first time recently and love them. Do you have more than one? If so, do you layer them?



I do have another one but I don't wear them together. I plan to get one or two more down the road.


----------



## uhpharm01

Are the two tone rings - rose gold ?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3627670
> 
> Are the two tone rings - rose gold ?



They look YG to me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shopgirl1996 said:


> They look YG to me.


Thanks Shopgirl1996!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Here is my modest collection. I haven't bought a Tiffany piece in 5 years. All of these necklaces have sentimental meaning to me and I would not get rid of any of them. I love them all for different reasons, but my favorites are the ones from the Elsa Peretti collection. I also added my husband's rose gold ring in the top right corner. I have always wanted to get a DBTY...maybe sometime this year.


----------



## Roseguard

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here is my modest collection. I haven't bought a Tiffany piece in 5 years. All of these necklaces have sentimental meaning to me and I would not get rid of any of them. I love them all for different reasons, but my favorites are the ones from the Elsa Peretti collection. I also added my husband's rose gold ring in the top right corner. I have always wanted to get a DBTY...maybe sometime this year.
> 
> View attachment 3632667


I have the DBTY 3-stone bracelet & love it. However I don't wear it all the time because I am afraid I'll lose it. The chain is dainty.


----------



## MatAllston

Roseguard said:


> I have the DBTY 3-stone bracelet & love it. However I don't wear it all the time because I am afraid I'll lose it. The chain is dainty.



Which metal do you have? I own them in platinum and RG and I have been wearing them 247 for years without any problem. You should not be afraid of wearing yours.


----------



## Roseguard

MatAllston said:


> Which metal do you have? I own them in platinum and RG and I have been wearing them 247 for years without any problem. You should not be afraid of wearing yours.


I have it in platinum


----------



## PurseAddict728

Roseguard said:


> I have it in platinum


You should definitely wear yours more often! Platinum is the best and pretty hard wearing imo. My engagement/wedding rings are both in platinum (thank goodness) because I bang it into things by accident, and it is has really held up well. My rings are not from Tiffany's, but in general, platinum is pretty tough. I don't wear bracelets very often because my wrists are so small I can hardly ever find a size that fits right. But I would still love to get a DBTY necklace.


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> Besides my Tiffany Soleste E-ring and Tiffany Shared-setting wedding band that I wear everyday (link), here is my Tiffany Enchant dragonfly brooch in platinum with diamonds, medium size. I wear it often too with my dark color outfit.
> View attachment 3604134
> 
> 
> Tiffany Beads bracelet in 18k gold.
> View attachment 3604137


That brooch is extremely gorgeous!


----------



## Roseguard

PurseAddict728 said:


> You should definitely wear yours more often! Platinum is the best and pretty hard wearing imo. My engagement/wedding rings are both in platinum (thank goodness) because I bang it into things by accident, and it is has really held up well. My rings are not from Tiffany's, but in general, platinum is pretty tough. I don't wear bracelets very often because my wrists are so small I can hardly ever find a size that fits right. But I would still love to get a DBTY necklace.


I have my eyes on the DBTY platinum necklace as well


----------



## MatAllston

Roseguard said:


> I have it in platinum



You should wear it as platinum is not fragile.  Here is my stack.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> That brooch is extremely gorgeous!


Thanks. I do wear the dragonfly brooch all the time.


----------



## Roseguard

MatAllston said:


> You should wear it as platinum is not fragile.  Here is my stack.


Gorgeous


----------



## BPC

My small collection, left to right:
1.5" Fleur de lis platinum key
Atlas Pierced Circle pendant small in RG
Atlas Pierced key in RG
Tiffany Emblem Lock pendant mini in RG
Tiffany Atlas Pierced Bar pendant in RG
Tiffany Clover key in WG
And my Tiffany knife edge yellow gold band. I wear it when we travel.
The difference between Rose gold and Yellow gold is impossible to tell in the top pic but it's there,

The last pic shows the difference in color.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

BPC said:


> My small collection, left to right:
> 1.5" Fleur de lis platinum key
> Atlas Pierced Circle pendant small in RG
> Atlas Pierced key in RG
> Tiffany Emblem Lock pendant mini in RG
> Tiffany Atlas Pierced Bar pendant in RG
> Tiffany Clover key in WG
> And my Tiffany knife edge yellow gold band. I wear it when we travel.
> The difference between Rose gold and Yellow gold is impossible to tell in the top pic but it's there,
> 
> The last pic shows the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3636648
> View attachment 3636649



You have a lovely collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BPC

Shopgirl1996 said:


> You have a lovely collection. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you.


----------



## Ilovetandco

BPC said:


> My small collection, left to right:
> 1.5" Fleur de lis platinum key
> Atlas Pierced Circle pendant small in RG
> Atlas Pierced key in RG
> Tiffany Emblem Lock pendant mini in RG
> Tiffany Atlas Pierced Bar pendant in RG
> Tiffany Clover key in WG
> And my Tiffany knife edge yellow gold band. I wear it when we travel.
> The difference between Rose gold and Yellow gold is impossible to tell in the top pic but it's there,
> 
> The last pic shows the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3636648
> View attachment 3636649


I want that lock so extremely bad!


----------



## Ilovetandco

All return to...I am boring!


----------



## BPC

Ilovetandco said:


> I want that lock so extremely bad!



I think they stopped selling the mini emblem lock. But you can probably still find it in one of the stores, or at the very least, pre-loved.


----------



## Ilovetandco

BPC said:


> I think they stopped selling the mini emblem lock. But you can probably still find it in one of the stores, or at the very least, pre-loved.


Thank you! Your collection is so beautiful!


----------



## BPC

Ilovetandco said:


> Thank you! Your collection is so beautiful!



Thank you, yours as well [emoji169]


----------



## Roseguard

SS interlocking necklace & my new plat DBTY


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> SS interlocking necklace & my new plat DBTY


Here is a picture. I layered it.


----------



## jeep317

Aquamarine & pink sapphire CBTY bracelets. I love the simplicity.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my updated Tiffany craziness


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany craziness


Great picture. Your collection of Tiffany pieces are amazing.


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> Great picture. Your collection of Tiffany pieces are amazing.


Thank you Lisa! You have very fine pieces in your collection too


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Lisa! You have very fine pieces in your collection too


Thanks Rami.  Tiffany Boutique here will have Customer appreciation event again in May, hope you will attend as well. My SA had given me heads up for the upcoming invitation.


----------



## Silversnob

Rami00 said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany craziness


Amazing collection


----------



## Rami00

Silversnob said:


> Amazing collection


Thank you


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Rami00 said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany craziness



Beautiful collection!!! Enjoy and wear them in the best of health!


----------



## tarana6

Tiffany blue shirt and some Tiffany accessories for the day!


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany blue shirt and some Tiffany accessories for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3663017


Very nice


----------



## John Mc

Love it


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany blue shirt and some Tiffany accessories for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3663017


Pretty blouse, it is the same color as the enamel on your bracelet.


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> Pretty blouse, it is the same color as the enamel on your bracelet.


Thanks! It's actually a little more green then tiffany blue but the colour is really close to the Tiffany blue


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> Thanks! It's actually a little more green then tiffany blue but the colour is really close to the Tiffany blue


Thanks for clearing that up. You're right.


----------



## Caz71

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 3653916
> 
> 
> Aquamarine & pink sapphire CBTY bracelets. I love the simplicity.


I have the aquamarine too!


----------



## Mini M

Hi everyone for some reason I cannot start a new thread but I REALLY need help choosing between these two Tiffany & Co necklaces. One is the grace drop necklace (full diamond necklace with princess cut at bottom) and the victoria drop pendant (flowers at bottom of pendant) Im inserting 3 pics of each please help! Both between 20-26K USD.


----------



## MatAllston

As much as I love the Victoria line, I would say go for the Grace necklace. It's more of a statement piece and yet could be worn on a daily basis too. Do you have a modelling pic of the Grace on you?


----------



## Mini M

Thanks for the insight, I do have some pics of me in it, here they are!


----------



## Mini M

These are some older pictures from when I first saw this necklace and it's no longer in my store now but I've requested one back into my location so I'll take some closer shots when it comes in


----------



## MatAllston

The Grace is stunning on you. I vote for that.


----------



## Roseguard

Grace is gorgeous


----------



## lovemyrescues

Mini M said:


> Thanks for the insight, I do have some pics of me in it, here they are!


That one!


----------



## Rami00

Mini M said:


> Thanks for the insight, I do have some pics of me in it, here they are!


I love Victoria line but this pendant looks a little on the dressier side. I think you'll be able to get more use out of grace, plus it looks stunning on you. Is there one you leaning more towards? 
Good luck deciding.


----------



## rae718

View media item 2546
I love my Tiffany Soleste Emerald Cut engagement ring. Center diamond is 0.42ct (E, IF) surrounded by 0.27 ct diamonds.


----------



## MatAllston

rae718 said:


> View media item 2546
> I love my Tiffany Soleste Emerald Cut engagement ring. Center diamond is 0.42ct (E, IF) surrounded by 0.27 ct diamonds.



I love your ring, it looks lovely on you. Would you be getting the matching soleste wedding band?


----------



## rae718

MatAllston said:


> I love your ring, it looks lovely on you. Would you be getting the matching soleste wedding band?


Yes, I actually bought it today! They look so lovely together even though the Soleste wedding band is thicker than the band on the Soleste e-rings. We also got 10% off the total price of both rings, so it was a good excuse to go with Tiffany's


----------



## MatAllston

rae718 said:


> Yes, I actually bought it today! They look so lovely together even though the Soleste wedding band is thicker than the band on the Soleste e-rings. We also got 10% off the total price of both rings, so it was a good excuse to go with Tiffany's



Great choice on the matching band. Don't mind me asking how you managed to get the discount? I am asking because the emerald soleste is on my wish list. I would like to get it for my next milestone anniversary.


----------



## rae718

MatAllston said:


> Great choice on the matching band. Don't mind me asking how you managed to get the discount? I am asking because the emerald soleste is on my wish list. I would like to get it for my next milestone anniversary.



My fiancé is active duty Army and surprisingly they offer 10% off to active duty military/reservists/veterans. If you know someone who qualifies for the discount, it may be worth asking for a favor  You will absolutely love the Emerald Soleste though!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

rae718 said:


> View media item 2546
> I love my Tiffany Soleste Emerald Cut engagement ring. Center diamond is 0.42ct (E, IF) surrounded by 0.27 ct diamonds.


Your ring is gorgeous!  It looks perfect on you!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## uhpharm01

rae718 said:


> View media item 2546
> I love my Tiffany Soleste Emerald Cut engagement ring. Center diamond is 0.42ct (E, IF) surrounded by 0.27 ct diamonds.


Very nice. Congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen athe Paloma Melody Five band ring
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/ring...wse&searchkeyword=&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288189


----------



## mo.villagran

I recently got this as Mother's day gift. View media item 2592  Tiffany Graduated Silver Beaded necklace 16 inch. I love it!


----------



## Md996

Hi ladies! 
So I just purchased a heart tag charm bracelet, the retired one that doesn't have any engraving on the front . The seller said that it was about six years old and she got it from Tiffany and co. I just wanted to see if you all thought it was authentic. It looks and feels authentic but the soldered chains thing is making me worried. They seem soldered but like on some of them you can see like tiny Line indents... is this okay or can there not be any indents? Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Hermion

Md996 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I just purchased a heart tag charm bracelet, the retired one that doesn't have any engraving on the front . The seller said that it was about six years old and she got it from Tiffany and co. I just wanted to see if you all thought it was authentic. It looks and feels authentic but the soldered chains thing is making me worried. They seem soldered but like on some of them you can see like tiny Line indents... is this okay or can there not be any indents? Let me know what you all think.



Hi, Dear.
This item doesn't look like Tiffany. The font on the backside is not original, very strange stamp on the lock and some links are just crooked. The shape of the heart is also strange, bit it may be lens deffect.


----------



## katwoman99

Present from my hubby for our anniversary 

View media item 2763


----------



## rengb6

We bought these for our wedding next month!


----------



## Lisa-SH

rengb6 said:


> We bought these for our wedding next month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707681


Congrats... Tiffany's houseware/kitchenware is always my favorite. The items I have bought and have been used so far are butter spreader, rock-cut beer mug (for hubby), Tiffany classical PLAID Double Old fashioned Glass set, crystal fruit big bowl...etc, they are pretty and pleasant to use daily.


----------



## uhpharm01

Md996 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So I just purchased a heart tag charm bracelet, the retired one that doesn't have any engraving on the front . The seller said that it was about six years old and she got it from Tiffany and co. I just wanted to see if you all thought it was authentic. It looks and feels authentic but the soldered chains thing is making me worried. They seem soldered but like on some of them you can see like tiny Line indents... is this okay or can there not be any indents? Let me know what you all think.


Can you take it by Tiffany and then send it out for polish? If they refuse to do that then it means it's not real. Good luck.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Rami00 said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany craziness



Wow rami what an awesome collection! Wear in good health and keep posting pictures of them haha. xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany blue shirt and some Tiffany accessories for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3663017


Looking gorgeous! All your pieces look so stunning on you, especially the flower ring! 
Glad you decided to keep the Victoria bracelet! xx


----------



## jojoagape

* mix and match * I love the new look and new life!
The small (or medium I forgot) open heart pendant was my first piece from Tiffany & Co. from several years back. I almost passed it on to my 11 yo daughter, but, not quite yet, Lol as I'm still in love with this piece, especially now it's combined with the mini sized open heart  But, I'm sure when I get some new items this month or so, I may be ready to pass it on to her


----------



## jojoagape

Forgot to mention, there's also a DBTY RG bracelet with 3 dainty diamonds, in my collection as a gift from my DH


----------



## ChiSquared

Here's my Tiffany engagement ring. My first Tiffany piece (but won't be my last!)


----------



## Raech

Colby21 said:


> Here's some of my stuff. Sorry if the pictures are out of focus but I'm camera challenged today.
> 
> _Elsa Peretti Cushion Toggle bracelet and necklace and earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Emerald and Diamond (F color VS1) ring _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paloma Picasso 18k YG X earings and 18k YG bracelet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nature Rose necklace and earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Keys and Elsa Peretti mesh earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paloma Picasso 18k earrings_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tiffany engagement solataire with nova celebration band_


Are the cushion toggle pieces signed Elsa Peretti? If yes, where?


----------



## Raech

Raech said:


> Are the cushion toggle pieces signed Elsa Peretti? If yes, where?


Ok no they are not signed.


----------



## LittleBitofSparkle

I've been a long-time-lurker and finally decided to create an account to share my Tiffany & Co. collection. 

I acquired my collection over about 15 years, and haven't added a new piece in a few years.  

The first picture shows everything together in one drawer from my jewelry box - a vintage H. Gerstner & Sons 8-Drawer Machinist Tool Chest.  The Eiffel Tower ring dish is from Anthropologie by Molly Hatch.

From back to front, left to right:

   - Heart Tag Toggle Necklace in SS 

   - XL Oval Key Pendant on 30" Oval Link Chain in SS

   - Floral Key Pendant on 20" Oval Link Chain in WG

   - Heart Link Bracelet in YG and SS

   - Cushion Hoop Earrings in SS

   - Tiffany Notes Stud Earrings in SS

   - Etoile Ring, size 6.5 in YG 

   - Lucida Eternity Ring, size 6.5 in YG

   - 8MM Beads Stud Earrings in YG

   - Heart Cap Pearl Drop Earrings in YG

   - Quarterfoil Key Pendant on 24" Oval Link Chain in YG

   - Paloma Picasso Garnet Dot Charm on 20" Small Beaded Chain in YG

   - Heart Clover Pendant on 18" Chain in YG

   - Tiffany Bubbles Rectangular Sunglasses (TF 3013-b 6003) in Gunmetal Crystal/Violet

I haven't purchased a new piece in a couple of years, but will be adding a DBTY to my collection over the 4th of July weekend. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

LittleBitofSparkle said:


> I've been a long-time-lurker and finally decided to create an account to share my Tiffany & Co. collection.
> 
> I acquired my collection over about 15 years, and haven't added a new piece in a few years.
> 
> The first picture shows everything together in one drawer from my jewelry box - a vintage H. Gerstner & Sons 8-Drawer Machinist Tool Chest.  The Eiffel Tower ring dish is from Anthropologie by Molly Hatch.
> 
> From back to front, left to right:
> 
> - Heart Tag Toggle Necklace in SS
> 
> - XL Oval Key Pendant on 30" Oval Link Chain in SS
> 
> - Floral Key Pendant on 20" Oval Link Chain in WG
> 
> - Heart Link Bracelet in YG and SS
> 
> - Cushion Hoop Earrings in SS
> 
> - Tiffany Notes Stud Earrings in SS
> 
> - Etoile Ring, size 6.5 in YG
> 
> - Lucida Eternity Ring, size 6.5 in YG
> 
> - 8MM Beads Stud Earrings in YG
> 
> - Heart Cap Pearl Drop Earrings in YG
> 
> - Quarterfoil Key Pendant on 24" Oval Link Chain in YG
> 
> - Paloma Picasso Garnet Dot Charm on 20" Small Beaded Chain in YG
> 
> - Heart Clover Pendant on 18" Chain in YG
> 
> - Tiffany Bubbles Rectangular Sunglasses (TF 3013-b 6003) in Gunmetal Crystal/Violet
> 
> I haven't purchased a new piece in a couple of years, but will be adding a DBTY to my collection over the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3736722
> 
> View attachment 3736723
> View attachment 3736724
> View attachment 3736727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736733


What a beautiful collection!


----------



## emma christina

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LittleBitofSparkle said:


> I've been a long-time-lurker and finally decided to create an account to share my Tiffany & Co. collection.
> 
> I acquired my collection over about 15 years, and haven't added a new piece in a few years.
> 
> The first picture shows everything together in one drawer from my jewelry box - a vintage H. Gerstner & Sons 8-Drawer Machinist Tool Chest.  The Eiffel Tower ring dish is from Anthropologie by Molly Hatch.
> 
> From back to front, left to right:
> 
> - Heart Tag Toggle Necklace in SS
> 
> - XL Oval Key Pendant on 30" Oval Link Chain in SS
> 
> - Floral Key Pendant on 20" Oval Link Chain in WG
> 
> - Heart Link Bracelet in YG and SS
> 
> - Cushion Hoop Earrings in SS
> 
> - Tiffany Notes Stud Earrings in SS
> 
> - Etoile Ring, size 6.5 in YG
> 
> - Lucida Eternity Ring, size 6.5 in YG
> 
> - 8MM Beads Stud Earrings in YG
> 
> - Heart Cap Pearl Drop Earrings in YG
> 
> - Quarterfoil Key Pendant on 24" Oval Link Chain in YG
> 
> - Paloma Picasso Garnet Dot Charm on 20" Small Beaded Chain in YG
> 
> - Heart Clover Pendant on 18" Chain in YG
> 
> - Tiffany Bubbles Rectangular Sunglasses (TF 3013-b 6003) in Gunmetal Crystal/Violet
> 
> I haven't purchased a new piece in a couple of years, but will be adding a DBTY to my collection over the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3736722
> 
> View attachment 3736723
> View attachment 3736724
> View attachment 3736727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736733



 Such a versatile & gorgeous collection!


----------



## LittleBitofSparkle

leechiyong said:


> What a beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## LittleBitofSparkle

[USER=18242]@pinkcornbread[/USER] said:


> Such a versatile & gorgeous collection!


Thank you! It is very versatile!


----------



## sablier

Hello ladies! As a big Tiffany's fan, I love this thread because it gives me great pleasure to see how the others choose their piece of jewel.
I have seen this necklace at least twice in this thread and just love it. So i finally purchased it. The 3 demands are tiny tiny but there sparkle much more than my .14 PT dbty (which is pretty too). My phone cam can't get a decent picture because of the sparkle. It's also more confortable to wear compared to my dbty.   
Though, before I got it I thought that it had a lobster clasp but I was wrong. Anyway. 
Here are 2 pics for your reference in case anyone is considering buying it. .... or not. lol


----------



## izaku0608

ChiSquared said:


> Here's my Tiffany engagement ring. My first Tiffany piece (but won't be my last!)
> 
> View attachment 3727660
> View attachment 3727661


beautiful ring! may I ask the ct weight?


----------



## bonfire-heart

Here's my modest sterling silver collection. The pearl studs were my first Tiffany & Co. piece, and the one I wear the most is definitely the ball necklace: it looks great with just about anything! 

Ziegfeld Collection pearl earrings // Tiffany Twist knot earrings // Return to Tiffany bead bracelet // blue enamel band ring // Tiffany Twist knot necklace / 2 Return to Tiffany Mini Double Heart Tag Pendant necklaces (pink + blue) / Tiffany HardWear 19 mm ball necklace.

I guess it's safe to say I'm a Tiffany's girl


----------



## elrtati

Eid gift from my future husband
My first Tiffany piece


----------



## bonfire-heart

elrtati said:


> Eid gift from my future husband
> My first Tiffany piece
> View attachment 3783303
> View attachment 3783304
> View attachment 3783306



Ohhhh! Gorgeous photos! ❤️ And I love your necklace!


----------



## blackmamba10000

elrtati said:


> Eid gift from my future husband
> My first Tiffany piece
> View attachment 3783303
> View attachment 3783304
> View attachment 3783306


So beautiful!


----------



## hongkonglady

only discovered this Tiffany thread today, was always a shoe lady first and foremost!  I love my jewellery but after living in Asia for many years, I have always gone for unusual one-off pieces but if I have a weakness for a jewellery brand it has to be Tiffany&Co, there was only one engagement ring for me 
Here's the first few (will have to dig out the others!)... my platinum Etoile engagement ring (bought on my honeymoon!!), Tiffany wedding band ( & South Indian diamond in 18K gold too tight to remove for the photo!), then there's my chunky link bracelet with mum and T&Co heart lock charms, and my chunky link necklace with naughty/nice charm, and my PP heart cross that I wear daily, although it has since had another Indian diamond and a Sri Lankan sapphire added to the mix!  Hope you like the photos... although those close-ups are making me think its time for my engagement ring to get its first free clean and polish!


----------



## marie132

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany blue shirt and some Tiffany accessories for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3663017


I like your ring, which one is it?


----------



## marie132

Rami00 said:


> Here is my updated Tiffany craziness


Rami is that a Dior necklace I see?


----------



## tarana6

marie132 said:


> I like your ring, which one is it?


Thank-you! It's the Tiffany Amethyst flower sparkler. I don't think they make it anymore. There's was also a matching earring and necklace set that was part of the collection


----------



## marie132

BPC said:


> My small collection, left to right:
> 1.5" Fleur de lis platinum key
> Atlas Pierced Circle pendant small in RG
> Atlas Pierced key in RG
> Tiffany Emblem Lock pendant mini in RG
> Tiffany Atlas Pierced Bar pendant in RG
> Tiffany Clover key in WG
> And my Tiffany knife edge yellow gold band. I wear it when we travel.
> The difference between Rose gold and Yellow gold is impossible to tell in the top pic but it's there,
> 
> The last pic shows the difference in color.
> 
> View attachment 3636648
> View attachment 3636649


What a nice collection! I want a diamond key too!


----------



## Alena21

Current collection I'm travelling with as I don't like to bring too expensive stuff with me. Both cuffs turned black in seconds after an onsen dip in Japan. Took a few minutes to clean them with toothpaste. The ring is my brand new Pomellato. It is raining badly in Singapore  so I'm just having  coffee in my hotel and posting this everywhere. Do forgive me.


----------



## marie132

The cuffs look brand new next to your brand new ring! Don't you just love clean silver?


----------



## Silverlover

I have a few, mainly bangles, all bought from ebay, as i can't really afford to buy them from the stores, which I believe are real. But might ask help to authenticate in the future

1837 bangle
Venetian link bracelet
Zig zag cuff
And I wear them all at once because, hey?! Why not!


----------



## uhpharm01

There will be some more new releases coming soon e.g. September and October to Tiffany. Sorry I don't have any specifics details.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> There will be some more new releases coming soon e.g. September and October to Tiffany. Sorry I don't have any specifics details.


These releases will be across all of the different collections and there will also be some toys, too. I'm assuming that customer rep was referring to the sterling silver baby items that they usually. We shall see.


----------



## bonfire-heart

uhpharm01 said:


> These releases will be across all of the different collections and there will also be some toys, too. I'm assuming that customer rep was referring to the sterling silver baby items that they usually. We shall see.



Well, some new City HardWear pieces will also be released in fall. I'm really wondering about those toys though


----------



## uhpharm01

bonfire-heart said:


> Well, some new City HardWear pieces will also be released in fall. I'm really wondering about those toys though


Yes,they toys should he should be really interesting. Like I said they stated that many things were going to be released in many different collections. In September and October.


----------



## uhpharm01

New to Tiffany's


----------



## uhpharm01

This is really pretty. I've never this before on their website.


----------



## KrisTina_

Hi! I am new here, you all got great collections!
I am from Riga, Latvia, we don't have Tiffany shop here, but i bought some pieces abroad, will make pics asap to show


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm just wondering why is it that if rose gold is Tiffany's biggest seller why is it that in some items the yellow gold is sold out but the rose gold is always available??


----------



## Jadewah

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm just wondering why is it that if rose gold is Tiffany's biggest seller why is it that in some items the yellow gold is sold out but the rose gold is always available??



Maybe they create a larger quantity of the rose gold so it is more readily available? Or your area prefers YG? Just thinking out loud lol. 

I definitely prefer yellow gold over any metal so it's kind of a shame/sad when the item only comes out in rose gold and white gold/platinum. Where is the love for yellow gold??


----------



## uhpharm01

Jadewah said:


> Maybe they create a larger quantity of the rose gold so it is more readily available? Or your area prefers YG? Just thinking out loud lol.
> 
> I definitely prefer yellow gold over any metal so it's kind of a shame/sad when the item only comes out in rose gold and white gold/platinum. Where is the love for yellow gold??


I can see your point. Maybe my area prefers YG.


----------



## lisamiller719

elrtati said:


> Eid gift from my future husband
> My first Tiffany piece
> View attachment 3783303
> View attachment 3783304
> View attachment 3783306


Beautiful!


----------



## Queserasera

I should tell my husband to get me one! They are very niceee


----------



## BPC

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3807097
> View attachment 3807098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to Tiffany's



I would get this in RG if it were round instead of heart shaped.


----------



## uhpharm01

BPC said:


> I would get this in RG if it were round instead of heart shaped.


Yes I agree. RG doesn't work with my skin tone. Tiffany should have made it available in yellow gold.


----------



## dzi

my 1 day old small Sliding Heart  
so love the dual length necklace with the tiny lock tail.

Will be sending it for engraving tomorrow.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jadewah said:


> Maybe they create a larger quantity of the rose gold so it is more readily available? Or your area prefers YG? Just thinking out loud lol.
> 
> I definitely prefer yellow gold over any metal so it's kind of a shame/sad when the item only comes out in rose gold and white gold/platinum. Where is the love for yellow gold??


Poor Yellow Gold!


----------



## Babsiegirl

My new Tiffany&Co RG bangle bracelet! Just love how it matches my ring.[emoji3]


----------



## BPC

Babsiegirl said:


> My new Tiffany&Co RG bangle bracelet! Just love how it matches my ring.[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836945
> View attachment 3836947


Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Babsiegirl

BPC said:


> Beautiful, congrats.



Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

Babsiegirl said:


> My new Tiffany&Co RG bangle bracelet! Just love how it matches my ring.[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836945
> View attachment 3836947


Congrats. Beautiful.


----------



## Babsiegirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## staceyjan

Babsiegirl said:


> My new Tiffany&Co RG bangle bracelet! Just love how it matches my ring.[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836945
> View attachment 3836947


O-my-m-g!   I had to stare at your pic and enlarge it because it is so stunning.  I love how classic the matched pieces look together.  Truly gorgeous!


----------



## Babsiegirl

staceyjan said:


> O-my-m-g!   I had to stare at your pic and enlarge it because it is so stunning.  I love how classic the matched pieces look together.  Truly gorgeous!



Thank you so much. I was in Tiffany’s and they got this bangle out of the display case. I was looking for something to stack with my Love and diamond bracelet and I noticed it matched my ring. I couldn’t stop thinking about it, so I had my SA order it for me. It is so new that it’s not on the website yet!!


----------



## armywife26

Jadewah said:


> Maybe they create a larger quantity of the rose gold so it is more readily available? Or your area prefers YG? Just thinking out loud lol.
> 
> I definitely prefer yellow gold over any metal so it's kind of a shame/sad when the item only comes out in rose gold and white gold/platinum. Where is the love for yellow gold??


is anybody able to help me if a Tiffany bracelet and necklace are authentic?


----------



## Gal4Dior

I love my new Tiffany Hardware triple drop earrings in silver! I’ve been waiting since May for these! 

They are super light and comfortable.


----------



## sablier

hello again, ladies. just got this pair of dbty studs (ct total weight 0.29) . love them. in case anyone wants to know how a 0.14ct stud looks in a ear : )   have a nice weekend ~


----------



## MatAllston

sablier said:


> hello again, ladies. just got this pair of dbty studs (ct total weight 0.29) . love them. in case anyone wants to know how a 0.14ct stud looks in a ear : )   have a nice weekend ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845882
> View attachment 3845883
> View attachment 3845890



They look lovely on you. Are they screw backs?


----------



## sablier

MatAllston said:


> They look lovely on you. Are they screw backs?


Thank you, MatAllston~  Nope, they got friction backs. They are so tight that I feel safe enough to wear them 24/7.  
I have a friend who has several pairs of tiffany dbty studs with screw backs and la poussette backs. She told me that if the stone is not very large, la poussette backs may be too heavy and screw backs are not all that easy to pop on and off.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I don't have time to post pics, but here's the list:

Peretti gold medium heart
Peretti gold tiny heart
Peretti Sterling large heart
Peretti sterling Star of David
Peretti Sterling bone cuff
Peretti small Sterling horseshoe buckle
Peretti large Sterling equestrian belt buckle
Silver/gold knot bangle
Silver/gold hook bangle
Sterling shell earrings with sapphires
Peretti Sterling large heart hoops
Peretti large gold heart hoops
Peretti Sterling mesh earrings
Peretti Sterling bean on chain
Peretti Sterling bean on wire
Sterling curb chain bracelet
Sterling anchor link toggle bracelet
Gold diamonds by the yard single diamond
Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
Peretti sterling teardrop earrings
Peretti disk chain earrings
Sterling swirl cuff
Sterling elephant charm
Gold Picasso scribble pin
Platinum diamond daisy single earring - a single - purchased on e*bay for a song
Gold MOP/lapis inlay flower single earring - another single, also purchased on e*bay (for a song)
(I might find the matching ones someday)
Picasso chain link ring with diamonds
Peretti long teardrop earrings
Sterling 1837 lock
Sterling cat whistle
Sterling cat compact
Sterling/gold cat pin
Peretti heart scarf
Peretti medium heart pendant
Sterling cat compact
Gold rock crystal heart pendant
Sterling maple leaf pin
Peretti sterling bottle necklace
Gold swirl pin
Peretti carved jade apple pendant
Peretti gold heart stud earrings
Schlumberger gold knot earrings
Gold maple leaf earrings
Sterling shell perfume bottle
Gold teardrop hoop earrings
Peretti jade heart pendant
Sterling wood grain pen
Peretti amethyst mini carved heart
Peretti lapis mini carved heart
Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
Peretti terra cotta orchid pot
Peretti black clay orchid pot
Peretti Padova Sterling pizza cutter
Peretti sterling heart bookmark
Sterling key ring with Return to Tiffany heart (vintage - with number on it. Tiffany would make a
record of the number with your name & keep it in their file. If it was lost and someone returned it to Tiffany - they would know who it belonged to.

If I left anything out, I'll post it later!!


----------



## Tankgirl

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love my new Tiffany Hardware triple drop earrings in silver! I’ve been waiting since May for these!
> 
> They are super light and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3844862



What type of closure do these earrings have?  Post and clutch?


----------



## uhpharm01

I really like this sapphire and diamond ring


----------



## MatAllston

Lucida.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone else noticed that there is a lot of new crystal items that is now on the tiffany website? Like this item here


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm not too sure about this one, but I think that they should have released some more sensible items then one like(s)  this. Just my two cents.


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow. They also have luggage, too. Cute.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that there is a lot of new crystal items that is now on the tiffany website? Like this item here
> View attachment 3860973


I like this the best.


----------



## TracyLoveCats

I got this bracelet 5 years ago and have been adding charms I got on it once in a while. Here it is, and I did missed one from Egypt (lost it one day and people told me it protected me which make me feel better)


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

1837 ring and cuff (stacked with Clic H)


----------



## Jussy0406

Hi ladies do any of you have the Tiffany silver and gold dragonfly cuff? I have found one for sale interstate but would love to see what one looks like on. I have quite a small wrist and have been told it is quite chunky and I don’t want to buy it if it looks ridiculous!


----------



## uhpharm01

I think Tiffany Has reduce the number of monograms that are available and you can't select them from their website to have them
Added to your items. You have to go into the store to that them done there.

ETA:  are the people at the customer line on commission some of them are little pushy?


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

This is my Tiffany and Co collection!
Top ring - T Square ring (bought in NYC from 5th Avenue!)
Bottom ring- Atlas open ring (purchased online for Christmas)

I also pair them with some non Tiffany pieces, a sterling silver cuff I got from an independent jewellery shop, it was a bargain I think at £90! And my Raymond Weil Tocatta watch in stainless steel.


----------



## frankie444

Does anyone stack the YG Tiffany’s oval link charm bracelet with a Cartier Love? Please post pics if you do!


----------



## kosmikchic

elsa peretti open heart lariat


----------



## princessLIL

Stunning piece!


----------



## kosmikchic

princessLIL said:


> Stunning piece!


Thank you princessLIL


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't have time to post pics, but here's the list:
> 
> Peretti gold medium heart
> Peretti gold tiny heart
> Peretti Sterling large heart
> Peretti sterling Star of David
> Peretti Sterling bone cuff
> Peretti small Sterling horseshoe buckle
> Peretti large Sterling equestrian belt buckle
> Silver/gold knot bangle
> Silver/gold hook bangle
> Sterling shell earrings with sapphires
> Peretti Sterling large heart hoops
> Peretti large gold heart hoops
> Peretti Sterling mesh earrings
> Peretti Sterling bean on chain
> Peretti Sterling bean on wire
> Sterling curb chain bracelet
> Sterling anchor link toggle bracelet
> Gold diamonds by the yard single diamond
> Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
> Peretti sterling teardrop earrings
> Peretti disk chain earrings
> Sterling swirl cuff
> Sterling elephant charm
> Gold Picasso scribble pin
> Platinum diamond daisy single earring - a single - purchased on e*bay for a song
> Gold MOP/lapis inlay flower single earring - another single, also purchased on e*bay (for a song)
> (I might find the matching ones someday)
> Picasso chain link ring with diamonds
> Peretti long teardrop earrings
> Sterling 1837 lock
> Sterling cat whistle
> Sterling cat compact
> Sterling/gold cat pin
> Peretti heart scarf
> Peretti medium heart pendant
> Sterling cat compact
> Gold rock crystal heart pendant
> Sterling maple leaf pin
> Peretti sterling bottle necklace
> Gold swirl pin
> Peretti carved jade apple pendant
> Peretti gold heart stud earrings
> Schlumberger gold knot earrings
> Gold maple leaf earrings
> Sterling shell perfume bottle
> Gold teardrop hoop earrings
> Peretti jade heart pendant
> Sterling wood grain pen
> Peretti amethyst mini carved heart
> Peretti lapis mini carved heart
> Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
> Peretti terra cotta orchid pot
> Peretti black clay orchid pot
> Peretti Padova Sterling pizza cutter
> Peretti sterling heart bookmark
> Sterling key ring with Return to Tiffany heart (vintage - with number on it. Tiffany would make a
> record of the number with your name & keep it in their file. If it was lost and someone returned it to Tiffany - they would know who it belonged to.
> 
> If I left anything out, I'll post it later!!



wow that is a massive collection! well done I cant wait to see a picture if you get a chance. Love Tiffany ! x


----------



## Jussy0406

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don't have time to post pics, but here's the list:
> 
> Peretti gold medium heart
> Peretti gold tiny heart
> Peretti Sterling large heart
> Peretti sterling Star of David
> Peretti Sterling bone cuff
> Peretti small Sterling horseshoe buckle
> Peretti large Sterling equestrian belt buckle
> Silver/gold knot bangle
> Silver/gold hook bangle
> Sterling shell earrings with sapphires
> Peretti Sterling large heart hoops
> Peretti large gold heart hoops
> Peretti Sterling mesh earrings
> Peretti Sterling bean on chain
> Peretti Sterling bean on wire
> Sterling curb chain bracelet
> Sterling anchor link toggle bracelet
> Gold diamonds by the yard single diamond
> Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
> Peretti sterling teardrop earrings
> Peretti disk chain earrings
> Sterling swirl cuff
> Sterling elephant charm
> Gold Picasso scribble pin
> Platinum diamond daisy single earring - a single - purchased on e*bay for a song
> Gold MOP/lapis inlay flower single earring - another single, also purchased on e*bay (for a song)
> (I might find the matching ones someday)
> Picasso chain link ring with diamonds
> Peretti long teardrop earrings
> Sterling 1837 lock
> Sterling cat whistle
> Sterling cat compact
> Sterling/gold cat pin
> Peretti heart scarf
> Peretti medium heart pendant
> Sterling cat compact
> Gold rock crystal heart pendant
> Sterling maple leaf pin
> Peretti sterling bottle necklace
> Gold swirl pin
> Peretti carved jade apple pendant
> Peretti gold heart stud earrings
> Schlumberger gold knot earrings
> Gold maple leaf earrings
> Sterling shell perfume bottle
> Gold teardrop hoop earrings
> Peretti jade heart pendant
> Sterling wood grain pen
> Peretti amethyst mini carved heart
> Peretti lapis mini carved heart
> Peretti carnelian mini carved heart
> Peretti terra cotta orchid pot
> Peretti black clay orchid pot
> Peretti Padova Sterling pizza cutter
> Peretti sterling heart bookmark
> Sterling key ring with Return to Tiffany heart (vintage - with number on it. Tiffany would make a
> record of the number with your name & keep it in their file. If it was lost and someone returned it to Tiffany - they would know who it belonged to.
> 
> If I left anything out, I'll post it later!!


I would love to see the diamond daisy earring!


----------



## Jussy0406

I would love to see the diamond daisy earring!!


----------



## kimcruz41

Here is my mini collection:

Heart tag bracelet
Mini double heart tag pendant 
DBTY yellow gold .23


----------



## sophiaberry

This is my collection so far:
two mini tiffany bead bracelets, the tiffany bean necklace, frank gehry tiffany square ring, tiffany mini smile, atlas bangle, and an old Elsa Peretti lariat necklace!

I recently also got the 0.03 SS dbty but don’t have a photo of everything all together. I’m hoping to add my first tiffany gold piece this year!


----------



## kbell

My tiny Tiffany collection: Platinum Legacy ring in green tourmaline, 2mm 18k yellow gold band, RTT silver round tag bracelet - still no tarnish after 10 years! I also have the silver heart RTT necklace but the chain broke years ago so it sits in my jewelry box along with a small silver lock pendant that sits weird on my neck so I don’t wear it.


----------



## parcelandpeony

This is my growing Tiffany collection! I love wearing a different piece each day. 

Elsa Peretti Open Heart Necklace

Elsa Peretti Bean Necklace

Elsa Peretti Teardrop Pendant

Return to Tiffany 4mm Bead Bracelet w/mini heart

Return to Tiffany 8mm Bead Bracelet w/heart

Tiffany Keys Oval Key Pendant

Tiffany Keys Heart Key Pendant w/enamel finish

Tiffany Hardwear Ball Bracelet

Tiffany Bow Bead Bracelet

Tiffany Notes Alphabet Disc Pendant

Tiffany 1837 Round Pendant

Atlas Circle Pendant

Heart Lock Pendant


----------



## Roseguard

My newest addiction. I received it today.


----------



## Bailee Atkinson

I've got a silver oval tiffany key (size small), my first piece from my husband this past valentines day. Shortly after, I found the cutest little penguin (sterling silver) pendant thats about 25 years old from the save the wildlife collection. & Recently I bought the Elsa Peretti snake pendant in 18k gold for an amazing price.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3984342
View attachment 3984342
View attachment 3984342
View attachment 3984342


----------



## xblackxstarx

My current collection. 
I also have diamond studs I lost one so don’t count them anymore as I have disregarded the other in my jewellery box somewhere . They didn’t fall out my ears I left them lying around the house .... silly mistake.


----------



## ChiSquared

I posted on here not too long ago showing off my Tiffany engagement ring and said that it won't be my last Tiffany. Well... here it is, my newest addition: Tiffany enchant flower pendant! I was deciding between this and the Soleste pendant and ultimately decided on this one because I love how the edges are like little flower pedals. It's unique and classic at the same time! I paired it with a pair of diamond flower cluster earrings (not from Tiffany), and they go great together.


----------



## haruki2008

Over the moon! A Notes locket pendant.


----------



## Ilovetandco




----------



## SaraEmma

haruki2008 said:


> Over the moon! A Notes locket pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060002
> View attachment 4060003


Do you know what size this would be classed as? I’ve been searching everywhere for picture of the plain medium oval locket, I asked the sales team for the measurements but they couldn’t tell me if the height measurements were with the bail or without. I’m worried it will be too small!


----------



## haruki2008

SaraEmma said:


> Do you know what size this would be classed as? I’ve been searching everywhere for picture of the plain medium oval locket, I asked the sales team for the measurements but they couldn’t tell me if the height measurements were with the bail or without. I’m worried it will be too small!


Hi Sara Emma,
Approximate measurements in the pictures plus a modelling shot. Hope it helps!


----------



## SaraEmma

haruki2008 said:


> Hi Sara Emma,
> Approximate measurements in the pictures plus a modelling shot. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4069528
> View attachment 4069529
> View attachment 4069530


Thank you so much! Your notes locket is stunning x


----------



## tarana6

Just purchased these beauties today! 

They've been on my wishlist forever. I got the Large size.


----------



## 6efox

I’ve been wanting to do this mixed metal thing for ages but couldn’t quite work it out! 

Boyfriend bought me these today as a belated birthday gift - they go perfectly well with my necklace. So in love - with gift and my bf! [emoji175]


----------



## 6efox

Oops not sure what happened! Here is the pic.


----------



## mimi89




----------



## haruki2008

Not jewellery, but the vase is part of my Tiffany's collection. [emoji4]


----------



## evaluna

Hi all... tidyng up my jewelry box so the perfect time to contribute to the thread! From left to right:
- twist knot earrings in YG
- somerset ring in YG (bought it to match the knot earrings, then stopped wearing it for a while as it annoyed me that some people thought it was a wedding band!)
- T hoop earrings in rose gold
- Ziegfeld pearl earrings mounted in silver... did not care for the price difference had they been mounted in WG 
- Diamond studs 0.4ct (went for color and cut vs. size!)
-... and the latest addition: cute ladybug pendant & chain!


----------



## EBMIC

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 4075021


Wow, great stack!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

EBMIC said:


> Wow, great stack!!!



Indeed it is, though it looks like Cartier to me.


----------



## Caz71

My collection


----------



## EBMIC

Caz71 said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088912


Lovely collection


----------



## Caz71

EBMIC said:


> Lovely collection


Thank you! I stopped buying though, few years back. Hubby got sick of it


----------



## jlou96

My small collection  Missing a tiffany t clip pen that I keep in my handbag 

Hoping to add the t wire bracelet in white gold with diamonds soon!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

xblackxstarx said:


> My current collection.
> I also have diamond studs I lost one so don’t count them anymore as I have disregarded the other in my jewellery box somewhere . They didn’t fall out my ears I left them lying around the house .... silly mistake.


Have you thought about selling the single diamond back to a jeweler and putting the money towards something else?


----------



## tarana6

Tiffany Steiff Bear and Tiffany crazy straw


----------



## haruki2008

jlou96 said:


> My small collection  Missing a tiffany t clip pen that I keep in my handbag
> 
> Hoping to add the t wire bracelet in white gold with diamonds soon!


Awesome collection! Love your pearl earrings.


----------



## haruki2008

tarana6 said:


> Tiffany Steiff Bear and Tiffany crazy straw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100002


Omg this bear is way cuter than my Harrod's Maxwell (my avatar).


----------



## jlou96

haruki2008 said:


> Awesome collection! Love your pearl earrings.


Thank you!!


----------



## marie132

jlou96 said:


> My small collection  Missing a tiffany t clip pen that I keep in my handbag
> 
> Hoping to add the t wire bracelet in white gold with diamonds soon!


Very nice. I like how you have one piece of each category, so you can wear everything all at once!!


----------



## Poofe

Does anyone have the Love Heart Tag Key bracelet? I have gone over many ppl’s post and not one person has one. Debating if I should get that or the Mini Beaded heart bracelet in silver. Is it worth the extra $$ on the heart yah bracelet?


----------



## marie132

Poofe said:


> Does anyone have the Love Heart Tag Key bracelet? I have gone over many ppl’s post and not one person has one. Debating if I should get that or the Mini Beaded heart bracelet in silver. Is it worth the extra $$ on the heart yah bracelet?


Looks like this one might be too heavy for the chain. On the website they might have taped it to the model for the picture.


----------



## thiscannotbechanged

marie132 said:


> On the website they might have taped it to the model for the picture.



Almost all of the modelling photos on Tiffany's site are photoshopped, FYI. They're not really a good indication of how the bracelet will hang, sadly.


----------



## Poofe

thiscannotbechanged said:


> Almost all of the modelling photos on Tiffany's site are photoshopped, FYI. They're not really a good indication of how the bracelet will hang, sadly.


It’s so cute but just curious as to why no one buys it.


----------



## razl62

Here's my latest addition, silver version of the Love Letters lock and key earrings. 
Without flash.



With flash.



Cute little earrings to wear in primary or secondary piercings.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Tiffany Atlas ring and bar bracelet today.


----------



## midniteluna

My very small collection


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Anyone who owns silver charms that have color enamel like the black heel? My black enamel just completely came off the shoe charm after several years of purchasing.


----------



## myusernamewasalreadytaken

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Tiffany Atlas ring and bar bracelet today.
> View attachment 4110135


Jewelry looking good on you guys!


----------



## myusernamewasalreadytaken

8ubble6umpink said:


> Anyone who owns silver charms that have color enamel like the black heel? My black enamel just completely came off the shoe charm after several years of purchasing.


Oh no! Can you post pics, please? Did you wear it on a bracelet everyday? I created an account just to reply to you! I’m getting ready to buy a charm with black enamel as well. I intend to only use it a couple months a year and as a pendant for a necklace. I’m wondering how durable this charm’s enamel may be. This is the second time I’ve heard of black enamel completely wearing off, so now I’m second guessing if I should or not. I really want the cute charm though!!!


----------



## ninazrinax

Poofe said:


> It’s so cute but just curious as to why no one buys it.



Tried it before, on me it’s rather edgy looking on the wrist because how it falls. The lock and keys falls separately quite far from each other as well. Decided against it get it as I don’t think it’ll work for everyday piece.


----------



## staceyjan

Poofe said:


> Does anyone have the Love Heart Tag Key bracelet? I have gone over many ppl’s post and not one person has one. Debating if I should get that or the Mini Beaded heart bracelet in silver. Is it worth the extra $$ on the heart yah bracelet?


My DD has the double strand one and it is very danty.  She is always playing w the charms bc they do not stay where she wants them on her wrist.  She is very petite so the bracelet suits her.  I personally prefer the beaded bracelet and has it on my wishlist for awhile.


----------



## haruki2008

Trying to get my bracelet to match with something, and then I remembered I have this old top!


----------



## AnnaSun

Hello, everyone! Need your wise advice. My sister's wedding is around the corner, and I would like to buy her a nice gift from Tiffany's. I'm on a budget so there are not a lot of options. She wears platinum only, so I narrowed down my choices to the Victoria mini necklace or DBTY platinum necklace. I can spend around $2000, maybe a little more. Is there anyone with the mini Victoria pendant? Is it worth it? Or should i buy DBTY with a bigger diamond (in comparison to mini Victoria)? I would appreciate your answers and modelling pictures


----------



## sablier

AnnaSun said:


> Hello, everyone! Need your wise advice. My sister's wedding is around the corner, and I would like to buy her a nice gift from Tiffany's. I'm on a budget so there are not a lot of options. She wears platinum only, so I narrowed down my choices to the Victoria mini necklace or DBTY platinum necklace. I can spend around $2000, maybe a little more. Is there anyone with the mini Victoria pendant? Is it worth it? Or should i buy DBTY with a bigger diamond (in comparison to mini Victoria)? I would appreciate your answers and modelling pictures


Hi, AnnaSun ! Congrats to your sister ! Personally i'd vote for DBTY. I own a tiny platinum duty (0.14 ct) and have a friend who has Victoria plat earring in large size. I really got the impression that with dbty, even tiny stone can look extremely pretty whereas with Victoria, mini size might be to small. Otherwise, there are other plat necklaces under 2000 but more visible than mini Victoria too. I love my heart pendent with three tiny diamonds. It's absolutely shiny. so. Hope you will soon find the perfect piece !


----------



## LunaFox

i wanted something different as a wedding ring. When my husband and i married we didn't even have rings.  Patience is honesty virtue. Flash forward to the future I found my it ring 8 years later. I deal a lot with crystals and came across this Tiffanys Citrine Rock and absolutely had to have it. Citrine represent success, and wealth, abundance and positive energy. I could not think of a better gem to represent my marriage. Here is my beauty from the sparkler collection. made for a Queen.  p.s. The band is not from Tiffany but a beautiful Kiera design 5 stone band. The sparkle on this baby is magnificent.


----------



## Diva_k3000

Tiffany interlocking rings bracelet.  First big girl job=first big girl jewelry purchase!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I only have 4 Tiffany pieces: silver heart tag bracelet, 1837 narrow ring in black titanium & silver, along with the Peretti full heart black pendant. 

When I bought the heart pendant, I really thought it was a little bit bigger. I guess I should’ve checked the measurements before buying it. But don’t get me wrong, it is a beautiful piece that I decided to keep it. 

I will post “live” photos as I get to them. I’m in  the process of reorganizing my closet


----------



## Johnpauliegal

haruki2008 said:


> Trying to get my bracelet to match with something, and then I remembered I have this old top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142610



Thank you for the visual on your bracelet. I was thinking about getting it but wasn’t sure about the size.   I love it! 
Oh and when it comes to Tiffany’s iconic color, there is no need to try to match something to wear with it. 
(However you did great matching it!)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok here are the “live” photos of the above. I bought the 2 rings and the necklace in May of this year and I’ve had the heart bracelet for about 9 years. 




(The bracelet looks off in color, it’s the lighting.)


----------



## haruki2008

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you for the visual on your bracelet. I was thinking about getting it but wasn’t sure about the size. [emoji2]  I love it!
> Oh and when it comes to Tiffany’s iconic color, there is no need to try to match something to wear with it. [emoji3]
> (However you did great matching it!)


The bracelet is 7.5inches long and I have small wrists so I'm thinking about shortening it at Tiffany's. However they do charge quite a bit for that service. If you usually wear that length of bracelet then it would fit beautifully.


----------



## haruki2008

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok here are the “live” photos of the above. I bought the 2 rings and the necklace in May of this year and I’ve had the heart bracelet for about 9 years.
> 
> View attachment 4157236
> 
> 
> (The bracelet looks off in color, it’s the lighting.)


Live photos are supposed to be on the model, lol! Let's see the next set of live photos.


----------



## Jess Mackenzie

My small Tiffany & Co. Collection 







The RTT heart tag came off of my mini beaded bracelet and I just turned it into a necklace since I’m not a bracelet person. Now I wear it all the time!


----------



## malzahnart

jojoagape said:


> * mix and match * I love the new look and new life!
> The small (or medium I forgot) open heart pendant was my first piece from Tiffany & Co. from several years back. I almost passed it on to my 11 yo daughter, but, not quite yet, Lol as I'm still in love with this piece, especially now it's combined with the mini sized open heart  But, I'm sure when I get some new items this month or so, I may be ready to pass it on to her


I love the tiny one but haven't seen it in person.  Did you buy the bigger heart on the chain and then add the little one?  love them...


----------



## haruki2008

Jess Mackenzie said:


> My small Tiffany & Co. Collection [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RTT heart tag came off of my mini beaded bracelet and I just turned it into a necklace since I’m not a bracelet person. Now I wear it all the time!


So cute! Love your pieces and especially your photo composition. Well done.


----------



## candypoo

LOL. Whattt...!?


----------



## LizO...




----------



## Johnpauliegal

candypoo said:


> LOL. Whattt...!?
> View attachment 4168676


Oh my!  Are you going to glue it yourself or bring it to Tiffany’s.


----------



## candypoo

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my!  Are you going to glue it yourself or bring it to Tiffany’s.



I think I'd glue it myself. Knowing Tiffany it might take them forever to fix it or worse quote me an exorbitant price for it when I can DIY for a couple of bucks.


----------



## CozyCorner

candypoo said:


> I think I'd glue it myself. Knowing Tiffany it might take them forever to fix it or worse quote me an exorbitant price for it when I can DIY for a couple of bucks.


 They will do it for free and it shouldn't take too long. I had my bean necklace chain break and it was free and they shipped it to me (free) when it was fixed.


----------



## candypoo

CozyCorner said:


> They will do it for free and it shouldn't take too long. I had my bean necklace chain break and it was free and they shipped it to me (free) when it was fixed.


Oh really? Thanks for the info! Let me pop down this weekend into the boutique and have a go at it.


----------



## Taracanada

sablier said:


> hello again, ladies. just got this pair of dbty studs (ct total weight 0.29) . love them. in case anyone wants to know how a 0.14ct stud looks in a ear : )   have a nice weekend ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845882
> View attachment 3845883
> View attachment 3845890


Thanks for the post, I have thinking about purchasing these second hand and was hesitant because I had no idea how a .14ct would look in a ear. So glad I found your post! love them! they look great on you


----------



## Julezah

Not sure if you’d be interested, but I saw bony levy bezel earrings for sale in many sizes half off at Nordstrom Rack online. 



Taracanada said:


> Thanks for the post, I have thinking about purchasing these second hand and was hesitant because I had no idea how a .14ct would look in a ear. So glad I found your post! love them! they look great on you


----------



## Taracanada

Julezah said:


> Not sure if you’d be interested, but I saw bony levy bezel earrings for sale in many sizes half off at Nordstrom Rack online.


thanks I will check those out!!!


----------



## Taracanada

*jennifer* said:


> my silver collection is pretty much 100% elsa peretti:
> -open heart necklace (my very first piece)
> -teardrop earrings
> -teardrop ring
> -teardrop pendant
> -starfish pendant
> -diamonds-by-the-yard necklace
> -"h" alphabet pendant
> -platinum band with diamond
> -love knot bracelet
> 
> i just figured out how to take better macro pictures on my camera of my beloved diamond studs (from elsa peretti diamonds-by-the-yard) so please indulge me.


Lovely DBTY earring and necklace. Can you tell me how big are the diamond in your earrings? I am thinking of buying the .28ct total ones. Thanks


----------



## merekat703

14kt yellow gold small heart. My one and only piece of gold tiffany! Its my favorite!


----------



## Tiehaa

merekat703 said:


> 14kt yellow gold small heart. My one and only piece of gold tiffany! Its my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173297



It's beautiful! The open heart is always a wonderful choice, along with the Picasso loving heart.
Congratulations.


----------



## LittleStar88

Bought a few sterling Hardwear rings - arriving today! 

Anyone know when new items will be released? For some reason I felt like the online selection was a little slim (not a lot of variety in ring and bracelet styles, and ring sizes seemed limited).


----------



## bibs76




----------



## bibs76




----------



## GoStanford

Sorry if this photo is gigantic.  Tiffany in SF was having a party!  (Table is in the parking garage and scratched up.). Lemonade and cookies, a DJ, and lots of fun.


----------



## BlipBloop

Just got the T link bracelet yesterday! I can't wait to keep growing my collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

do these rings look like rose gold?  I thought they were yellow gold.


----------



## HeartHermes

Just added the Colorblock Tote to my Tiffany & Co. collection a few days ago. I spent a little extra and purchased the leather strap, like it much better than the canvas strap that comes with this tote. I'm trying to squeeze in a few wearings before I put it away for fall and winter. It seems bit more suited for summer, I think. Would you carry this tote during the fall or winter? Maybe I could get away with wearing it with winter white pants/jeans. Thanks for letting me share!

View attachment 4200638


----------



## Taracanada

HeartHermes said:


> Just added the Colorblock Tote to my Tiffany & Co. collection a few days ago. I spent a little extra and purchased the leather strap, like it much better than the canvas strap that comes with this tote. I'm trying to squeeze in a few wearings before I put it away for fall and winter. It seems bit more suited for summer, I think. Would you carry this tote during the fall or winter? Maybe I could get away with wearing it with winter white pants/jeans. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4200638


Love this, Im not sure I would use it in winter...only due to the fact of the white leather part getting dirty or wet. I want the grey small cross body !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartHermes said:


> Just added the Colorblock Tote to my Tiffany & Co. collection a few days ago. I spent a little extra and purchased the leather strap, like it much better than the canvas strap that comes with this tote. I'm trying to squeeze in a few wearings before I put it away for fall and winter. It seems bit more suited for summer, I think. Would you carry this tote during the fall or winter? Maybe I could get away with wearing it with winter white pants/jeans. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4200638


I love your new bag. 
I’d use it anytime of the year.


----------



## HeartHermes

Thanks! I've enjoyed it so much, don't want to put it away just yet.  We're all still wearing shorts here anyway, definitely still feels like summer with temps in the 90's!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

HeartHermes said:


> Just added the Colorblock Tote to my Tiffany & Co. collection a few days ago. I spent a little extra and purchased the leather strap, like it much better than the canvas strap that comes with this tote. I'm trying to squeeze in a few wearings before I put it away for fall and winter. It seems bit more suited for summer, I think. Would you carry this tote during the fall or winter? Maybe I could get away with wearing it with winter white pants/jeans. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4200638



Omg so nice .. love the tote.. how much is it retailing for?


----------



## HeartHermes

Thanks! Here's the link for it: https://www.tiffany.com/accessories/tiffany-leather-collection/color-block-womens-tote-61227342
The quality is amazing! Definitely recommend it to any Tiffany fans. I bought an organizer to go inside to help give it support...found one in the "Tiffany Blue" color on Amazon and had it altered to fit the bag.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> do these rings look like rose gold?  I thought they were yellow gold.



I think she’s wearing rose gold. Oh well


----------



## YS1_

South Coast Plaza, CA patron here and I’m a self-funded 25 y/o enthusiast for all things Tiffany. Have been loyally shopping with Lois, and she is just soooo delightful. She is the only SA I’ve kept in contact with sincerely, and she even sent me Tiffany sugar cookies on my 25th birthday this year. I feel so lucky to have someone like her!!

Thanks for letting me share my growing collection. Would love to see everyone else’s jewels and beautiful finds as well. 

(USD prices included in case you wanted to know..! I know I like it when people leave the price so I don’t have to look it up.)

Pictured: 
Plat Metro w/ pave diamonds ($2300)
WG T Wire ($800)
WG T Wire w/ pave diamonds ($2200)
WG T Wrap ($2300)
-
Plat Victoria Bracelet ($1900)
WG T Smile w/ pave diamonds ($1975)
SS T Smile Bracelet ($250) - gift

Next on my wishlist is the medium Victoria pendant. No particular date to pull the trigger, but will keep saving until the time comes~


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 4253268
> View attachment 4253269
> 
> 
> South Coast Plaza, CA patron here and I’m a self-funded 25 y/o enthusiast for all things Tiffany. Have been loyally shopping with Lois, and she is just soooo delightful. She is the only SA I’ve kept in contact with sincerely, and she even sent me Tiffany sugar cookies on my 25th birthday this year. I feel so lucky to have someone like her!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my growing collection. Would love to see everyone else’s jewels and beautiful finds as well.
> 
> (USD prices included in case you wanted to know..! I know I like it when people leave the price so I don’t have to look it up.)
> 
> Pictured:
> Plat Metro w/ pave diamonds ($2300)
> WG T Wire ($800)
> WG T Wire w/ pave diamonds ($2200)
> WG T Wrap ($2300)
> -
> Plat Victoria Bracelet ($1900)
> WG T Smile w/ pave diamonds ($1975)
> SS T Smile Bracelet ($250) - gift
> 
> Next on my wishlist is the medium Victoria pendant. No particular date to pull the trigger, but will keep saving until the time comes~



wow love your collection. the photos are amazing... almost like an advert!
thank you for sharing. 
xx


----------



## Femmefatale13

Had this for about 2 years!


----------



## razl62

Femmefatale13 said:


> Had this for about 2 years!


Love this! I have the sterling lock and key earrings and they are so cute and easy to wear.


----------



## uhpharm01

oh wow
Tiffany is now selling gold spoons
https://www.tiffany.com/accessories...kpdp=search&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=undefined


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

My new Tiffany T yellow gold bracelet.


----------



## Addy

My bday gift from hubby from the Paper Flowers collection, yellow diamond Firefly pendant.


----------



## Addy

Hubby got this for me years ago. Diamonds and aquamarine from the Victoria collection.


----------



## tarana6

Addy said:


> View attachment 4255845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby got this for me years ago. Diamonds and aquamarine from the Victoria collection.





Addy said:


> View attachment 4255553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bday gift from hubby from the Paper Flowers collection, yellow diamond Firefly pendant.


Wow absolutely gorgeous! Some serious bling ladies. Could you share modeling shots?


----------



## uhpharm01

Addy said:


> View attachment 4255553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bday gift from hubby from the Paper Flowers collection, yellow diamond Firefly pendant.


OMG. This is so pretty. Congrats. Great item.


----------



## uhpharm01

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow love your collection. the photos are amazing... almost like an advert!
> thank you for sharing.
> xx


Beautiful


----------



## Taracanada

Addy said:


> View attachment 4255553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bday gift from hubby from the Paper Flowers collection, yellow diamond Firefly pendant.


this is stunning!


----------



## Addy

tarana6 said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous! Some serious bling ladies. Could you share modeling shots?


Just took this one for you...


----------



## tarana6

Addy said:


> Just took this one for you...
> 
> View attachment 4258111


It looks gorgeous on you! [emoji7] Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uhpharm01

SMH.  Tiffany. SMH.  My item was retired.


----------



## Julezah

Oh no! That’s the worst. What was the item?



uhpharm01 said:


> SMH.  Tiffany. SMH.  My item was retired.


----------



## uhpharm01

Julezah said:


> Oh no! That’s the worst. What was the item?


 . I like this one better than the one with the 20 or 30 mini hearts.


----------



## EBMIC

Addy said:


> Just took this one for you...
> 
> View attachment 4258111


So pretty♥️


----------



## EBMIC

LunaFox said:


> i wanted something different as a wedding ring. When my husband and i married we didn't even have rings.  Patience is honesty virtue. Flash forward to the future I found my it ring 8 years later. I deal a lot with crystals and came across this Tiffanys Citrine Rock and absolutely had to have it. Citrine represent success, and wealth, abundance and positive energy. I could not think of a better gem to represent my marriage. Here is my beauty from the sparkler collection. made for a Queen.  p.s. The band is not from Tiffany but a beautiful Kiera design 5 stone band. The sparkle on this baby is magnificent.


Looks beautiful on you♥️


----------



## uhpharm01

Julezah said:


> Oh no! That’s the worst. What was the item?


Hi there did you see my post? of the item.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4266597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like this one better than the one with the 20 or 30 mini hearts.


Very nice... I bought this for my Wife for her birthday. lot's of movement. I just purchase the Tiffany & Co. side ways heart pendant on beaded necklace and had the symbol of a coffee cup with the steam coming out of the top and T&Co hand engraved on the cup. You have to ask for a list of symbols and they hand engrave it on your item at an additional cost. Really cute and personal


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there did you see my post? of the item.


I did now... lovely item. I bought that for my Wife for her birthday. Lots of movement... and looks fun to wear.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice... I bought this for my Wife for her birthday. lot's of movement. I just purchase the Tiffany & Co. side ways heart pendant on beaded necklace and had the symbol of a coffee cup with the steam coming out of the top and T&Co hand engraved on the cup. You have to ask for a list of symbols and they hand engrave it on your item at an additional cost. Really cute and personal


That's very nice.  You have really good taste. Thanks for the tip.  I'll keep that in mind. ETA:
Normally the items that can be engraved by Tiffany, I tend to get them engraved with the same Monogram style. It was a suggestion from my SA, at the time.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> That's very nice.  You have really good taste. Thanks for the tip.  I'll keep that in mind. ETA:
> Normally the items that can be engraved by Tiffany, I tend to get them engraved with the same Monogram style. It was a suggestion from my SA, at the time.


Aw shucks... I'm honored and thank you so very much. The symbol code is '756' and it is so cute. I would send a picture of it, but it is wrapped along with other items... don't want to mess of the nice white ribbon, it's never the same once you unravel, and my bow wrapping skills are minimal at best. Step out of your comfort zone... someone once told me that "Life begins on the edge of your comfort zone"


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> That's very nice.  You have really good taste. Thanks for the tip.  I'll keep that in mind. ETA:
> Normally the items that can be engraved by Tiffany, I tend to get them engraved with the same Monogram style. It was a suggestion from my SA, at the time.


Post Scripts : The monogram style is nice. Very serious... the symbols are fun, like the bolt of lighting, coffee cup that says T&Co on it, etc. Now go to Tiffany & Co. and have some fun. You deserve it and so very worth it !
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Aw shucks... I'm honored and thank you so very much. The symbol code is '756' and it is so cute. I would send a picture of it, but it is wrapped along with other items... don't want to mess of the nice white ribbon, it's never the same once you unravel, and my bow wrapping skills are minimal at best. Step out of your comfort zone... someone once told me that "Life begins on the edge of your comfort zone"


Okay. Thanks.  I'll step out of my comfort zone. Thanks for the information for the engraving.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Post Scripts : The monogram style is nice. Very serious... the symbols are fun, like the bolt of lighting, coffee cup that says T&Co on it, etc. Now go to Tiffany & Co. and have some fun. You deserve it and so very worth it !
> "J!m"


Oh Awww Thanks Jim!.  I'll be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay. Thanks.  I'll step out of my comfort zone. Thanks for the information for the engraving.


Great. You won't regret it. you'll see


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Great. You won't regret it. you'll see


Thank you, Jim!  Will Do!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you, Jim!



:o)


----------



## Addy

tarana6 said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous! Some serious bling ladies. Could you share modeling shots?


Finally got around to taking a blurry modeling pic


----------



## jimmie staton

Addy said:


> View attachment 4274800
> 
> Finally got around to taking a blurry modeling pic


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen these Tiffany Chopsticks in person?
https://www.tiffany.com/accessories...earch&trackgridpos=1&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4281849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these Tiffany Chopsticks in person?
> https://www.tiffany.com/accessories...earch&trackgridpos=1&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1


I Have! They are absolutely gorgeous. The mandarin characters on the chopstick read "Wedding" according to my sales associate.


----------



## rgold_

Early Christmas, RG Harmony Ring w/ Diamonds


----------



## uhpharm01

I have a quick question. If you do a custom order with Tiffany's does it have to be for one item over $100,000 or can it be for multiple items?


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> I have a quick question. If you do a custom order with Tiffany's does it have to be for one item over $100,000 or can it be for multiple items?


It all depends on what you want done and if it would interfere with the integrity of the piece and brand. Certain things can and will be done for free, you just have to wait for it to be done, whether it's an hour or 2 weeks. I do it all the time and I don't spends hundreds of thousands. what do you have in mind ?


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> It all depends on what you want done and if it would interfere with the integrity of the piece and brand. Certain things can and will be done for free, you just have to wait for it to be done, whether it's an hour or 2 weeks. I do it all the time and I don't spends hundreds of thousands. what do you have in mind ?


I just want the Tiffany T wrap ring in yellow gold but it's only on their website in rose gold and sterling silv.er


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> I just want the Tiffany T wrap ring in yellow gold but it's only on their website in rose gold and sterling silv.er



Good choice... call the Flagship store on Fifth Avenue in New York. The website doesn't sell everything that Tiffany & Co. makes. I was just there on Tuesday to purchase Tiffany & Co. Christmas Cards, and the website only show one type and told me so as well, I went to Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue, NYC and they have at least 4 different types of Tiffany & Co. Christmas Cards... The only downside... I purchased all of them and only needed one. Not a bad 'Buyer Beware' though. If you can't get to NYC, you can call and they can send the ring to you free of charge. Hope this helps... or enable... lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Good choice... call the Flagship store on Fifth Avenue in New York. The website doesn't sell everything that Tiffany & Co. makes. I was just there on Tuesday to purchase Tiffany & Co. Christmas Cards, and the website only show one type and told me so as well, I went to Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue, NYC and they have at least 4 different types of Tiffany & Co. Christmas Cards... The only downside... I purchased all of them and only needed one. Not a bad 'Buyer Beware' though. If you can't get to NYC, you can call and they can send the ring to you free of charge. Hope this helps... or enable... lol
> "J!m"


Also, you still have until tomorrow to get it before Christmas... If you are like me... I can get anything overnight for guaranteed 9:00am delivery all year round... lucky and unlucky me... I'm in New Jersey


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Also, you still have until tomorrow to get it before Christmas... If you are like me... I can get anything overnight for guaranteed 9:00am delivery all year round... lucky and unlucky me... I'm in New Jersey


Thank you for the great information.   I'm in Texas and I'll check it out.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for the great information.   I'm in Texas and I'll check it out.


Try Texas first... Then the Flagship at Fifth Ave, NYC... if Texas doesn't, they can have NYC send it to you


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Also, you still have until tomorrow to get it before Christmas... If you are like me... I can get anything overnight for guaranteed 9:00am delivery all year round... lucky and unlucky me... I'm in New Jersey


Yellow gold is my personal preference


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Try Texas first... Then the Flagship at Fifth Ave, NYC... if Texas doesn't, they can have NYC send it to you


Thank you


----------



## znaifeh

Newest addition, Tiffany T chain bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

znaifeh said:


> Newest addition, Tiffany T chain bracelet.


Nice... now add the T block bracelet and BOSS it up even more !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

One of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## jimmie staton

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4289205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Christmas gifts.


absolutely love ! what is the name of this lovely piece from T&Co and does it come in yellow gold ?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jimmie staton said:


> absolutely love ! what is the name of this lovely piece from T&Co and does it come in yellow gold ?


Hi. Thank you. 
 It’s called a Love Heart Ring, unfortunately it does not come in yellow gold. The ring is actually sterling silver.


----------



## jimmie staton

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Thank you.
> It’s called a Love Heart Ring, unfortunately it does not come in yellow gold. The ring is actually sterling silver.


Darn... really nice ring. Thanks for the info


----------



## Ilovepurse007

The last day of 2018 I return to TIFFANY & Co.[emoji173]️ HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Ilovepurse007 said:


> The last day of 2018 I return to TIFFANY & Co.[emoji173]️ HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


Very Very nice !!!! I bought my Wife this one as well. Should have gotten her the earrings as well, if she sees this post, she is gonna hint with major attitude ! lol.
Thanks for sharing.
"J!m"


----------



## Tankgirl

jimmie staton said:


> Very Very nice !!!! I bought my Wife this one as well. Should have gotten her the earrings as well, if she sees this post, she is gonna hint with major attitude ! lol.
> Thanks for sharing.
> "J!m"



You have great taste — your wife is a lucky lady.


----------



## jimmie staton

Tankgirl said:


> You have great taste — your wife is a lucky lady.


Thanks... I am the lucky one though...


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks... I am the lucky one though...


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


>


Valentine's Day is coming up... I already purchased gifts for her, but thanks to you and your post... I will be at Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue, NYC really soon to get those earrings. You should get a commission for featuring and influencing this purchase I'll make at Tiffany & Co., I'll vouch for you when I stop in the store. ;o)
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Valentine's Day is coming up... I already purchased gifts for her, but thanks to you and your post... I will be at Tiffany & Co. Fifth Avenue, NYC really soon to get those earrings. You should get a commission for featuring and influencing this purchase I'll make at Tiffany & Co., I'll vouch for you when I stop in the store. ;o)
> "J!m"


Sounds Good for Valentine's Day.  Take Care.  Thanks again. Yes, I should be getting some commission from Tiffany. LOL.


----------



## LittleStar88

Here’s my collection...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ilovepurse007 said:


> The last day of 2018 I return to TIFFANY & Co.[emoji173]️ HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


I love it. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jimmie staton said:


> I have been holding my tongue because I hate to be the bearer of bad news... but compared to the one I bought for my Wife many years ago, and even with tarnishing of my Wife's piece... the lettering is funky on the one you showed on this post. It's not even a little bit real...It isn't real at all.
> "J!m"


Hey Jim. Regarding tarnishing. I’m sure you know that if you use a sterling silver polishing cloth the tarnish will clear up. I bought a sterling silver bracelet years ago where it tarnished so bad  that I didn’t think it will clear up. Low and behold it did with a SS polishing cloth. I was amazed.


----------



## jimmie staton

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey Jim. Regarding tarnishing. I’m sure you know that if you use a sterling silver polishing cloth the tarnish will clear up. I bought a sterling silver bracelet years ago where it tarnished so bad  that I didn’t think it will clear up. Low and behold it did with a SS polishing cloth. I was amazed.


Thanks Johnpauliegal, I've used many polishing cloths... even purchased the Tiffany & Co. polishing cloth and cleaning fluid... and after a while, I can't get it to where I want it, especially the older more intricate pieces and pieces with enamel ... I've been bringing my Wife's stuff back to Tiffany & Co. in NYC Fifth Ave, and they polish it up on the spot, or have in house professionally polished and mailed back for free... they will do at least 5 at a time, but I am in New Jersey and it's too much of an inconvenience all the time... please let me know of the polishing cloth you use and where to purchase.
"J!m"


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks Johnpauliegal, I've used many polishing cloths... even purchased the Tiffany & Co. polishing cloth and cleaning fluid... and after a while, I can't get it to where I want it, especially the older more intricate pieces and pieces with enamel ... I've been bringing my Wife's stuff back to Tiffany & Co. in NYC Fifth Ave, and they polish it up on the spot, or have in house professionally polished and mailed back for free... they will do at least 5 at a time, but I am in New Jersey and it's too much of an inconvenience all the time... please let me know of the polishing cloth you use and where to purchase.
> "J!m"


Jim. I’ll look for the polishing cloth. I have this solid John Lennon Cuff bracelet in sterling silver. I hadn’t used it in about 2 years. I couldn’t believe the way it looked. I said there’s no way this would ever get back to the original polish. But low and behold it did. I know I have a photo on my phone somewhere lol. Even if I don’t. I will find the cloth I used   I’m certain I bought it at Walmart for about $7


----------



## jimmie staton

Johnpauliegal said:


> Jim. I’ll look for the polishing cloth. I have this solid John Lennon Cuff bracelet in sterling silver. I hadn’t used it in about 2 years. I couldn’t believe the way it looked. I said there’s no way this would ever get back to the original polish. But low and behold it did. I know I have a photo on my phone somewhere lol. Even if I don’t. I will find the cloth I used   I’m certain I bought it at Walmart for about $7


I can get to Walmart and I would love to see that photo. Is it a Sterling Silver Polishing Cloth or just a Jewelry Polishing Cloth that does gold and silver ? Thanks for sharing 
"J!m"


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jimmie staton said:


> I can get to Walmart and I would love to see that photo. Is it a Sterling Silver Polishing Cloth or just a Jewelry Polishing Cloth that does gold and silver ? Thanks for sharing
> "J!m"


I couldn’t  find the picture. I guess I deleted it when I was running out of space in my phone. I have since purchased memory lol. 

Strange but they actually sell one for silver and gold separately. 

The polishing cloth looks like this.


----------



## jimmie staton

Johnpauliegal said:


> I couldn’t  find the picture. I guess I deleted it when I was running out of space in my phone. I have since purchased memory lol.
> 
> Strange but they actually sell one for silver and gold separately.
> 
> The polishing cloth looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 4298542


Thanks... I will check my Walmart, if not, I will try to get it online. Thank you so very much Johnpauliegal ! Now that I think about it... I have over 50 + pieces of Tiffany & Co jewelry I purchased for my Wife over the years... After our Honeymoon, came the 'Honey Do" and now it's "Honey do this, Honey do that !" … should I actually be thanking you right about now or fussing with you for giving me yet another assignment ? lol.
"J!m"


----------



## Tatti_

Finally I found the perfect bracelet for me. 

Thanks everyone for your help!  This is definitely not my last tiffany piece... 

It's so easy to put on and I can size it by myself.


----------



## jimmie staton

Tatti_ said:


> Finally I found the perfect bracelet for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!  This is definitely not my last tiffany piece...
> 
> It's so easy to put on and I can size it by myself.
> 
> View attachment 4298778


lovely... and so are you. Can't wait to see your next acquisition.
"J!m"


----------



## Swanky

Reminder to stay on topic please


----------



## jimmie staton

Swanky said:


> Reminder to stay on topic please


okay


----------



## Denalikins

My first Tiffany piece!  I thought it went beautifully with my ring and turquoise bracelet I’ve worn since I was a little kid.


----------



## jimmie staton

Denalikins said:


> My first Tiffany piece!  I thought it went beautifully with my ring and turquoise bracelet I’ve worn since I was a little kid.


really nice.
"J!m"


----------



## jess236

My new addition - knot key in 18K yellow gold.


----------



## Denalikins

Tiffany is addicting! My new t link bracelet!


----------



## bunnycat

Denalikins said:


> Tiffany is addicting! My new t link bracelet!



perfect with your stack


----------



## Denalikins

Thank you bunnycat!


----------



## LizO...

Denalikins said:


> Tiffany is addicting! My new t link bracelet!



What a beautiful Stack.
May I asked what size the t link bracelet is.
Is it Medium or the Large Version?


----------



## Denalikins

LizO... said:


> What a beautiful Stack.
> May I asked what size the t link bracelet is.
> Is it Medium or the Large Version?


It’s the narrow version in size small


----------



## LizO...

Denalikins said:


> It’s the narrow version in size small


Thank you so much.


----------



## tarana6




----------



## Canturi lover

tarana6 said:


>




Fabulous tarana6. Look forward to seeing all your beautiful pieces [emoji253]


----------



## casiecn

My new piece: Tiffany Rubedo  1837 Ring narrow. It can today! [emoji173]️. So happy to add this to my collection since it is being discontinued.


----------



## bunnycat

casiecn said:


> My new piece: Tiffany Rubedo  1837 Ring narrow. It can today! [emoji173]️. So happy to add this to my collection since it is being discontinued.



Beautiful! So sad it is being discontinued!


----------



## Ilovetandco

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 4075021


Is it comfortable to wear your love like that up higher on the wrist? I got the same Tiffany ball bracelet ordered that I want to stack with my Love sometimes so I was just wondering. Thank you!


----------



## Lvdxb

My newest Tiffany piece ❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

Lvdxb said:


> View attachment 4325950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest Tiffany piece ❤️


That is awesome... you photographed it better than what it looks like on the website. I must buy this for my Wife. Thanks
"J!m"


----------



## Ilovetandco

casiecn said:


> My new piece: Tiffany Rubedo  1837 Ring narrow. It can today! [emoji173]️. So happy to add this to my collection since it is being discontinued.


The metal or the ring?


----------



## casiecn

Ilovetandco said:


> The metal or the ring?



I am not sure but I believe the metal.


----------



## Ilovetandco

casiecn said:


> I am not sure but I believe the metal.


Oh, that's sad.
 It was pretty


----------



## elenkat27

Just added this little necklace to my collection and waiting on one more piece to arrive. Then will do a new collection photo!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Just got this...my first non rtt piece haha


----------



## tinkerella

Received this from my DH for our first year anniversary! 

Will take a family photo of my humble Tiffany collection later!


----------



## Snowgurl19

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4342007
> 
> Received this from my DH for our first year anniversary!
> 
> Will take a family photo of my humble Tiffany collection later!




Beautiful!


----------



## Allure73




----------



## Allure73

My birthday and Valentines suprise from my love.... Pls. don’t mind my chubby, wrinkled hands, and fingers.


----------



## Canturi lover

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 4342340
> View attachment 4342343
> View attachment 4342344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday and Valentines suprise from my love.... Pls. don’t mind my chubby, wrinkled hands, and fingers.



You have a beautiful collection. Which necklace do you wear more often? [emoji253]


----------



## Allure73

Canturi lover said:


> You have a beautiful collection. Which necklace do you wear more often? [emoji253]



Thank you!  I wear my DBY and diamond  cross more...[emoji5]


----------



## bunnycat

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 4342007
> 
> Received this from my DH for our first year anniversary!
> 
> Will take a family photo of my humble Tiffany collection later!


Beautiful! Congrats!



Allure73 said:


> View attachment 4342340
> View attachment 4342343
> View attachment 4342344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday and Valentines suprise from my love.... Pls. don’t mind my chubby, wrinkled hands, and fingers.



wonderfully classic!


----------



## Allure73

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> wonderfully classic!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Allure73 said:


> View attachment 4342339



Wow! What a great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pagan

My very modest collection. The RG Open Heart was a bIrthday gift from my husband last month. I’ve enjoyed wearing it so much i treated myself to a YG Small Oval Key (worn on one of my grandmother’s old chains).

I kind of like them stacked and don’t mind the mixed metals. What do you think? Honest opinions are fine.


----------



## bunnycat

Pagan said:


> My very modest collection. The RG Open Heart was a bIrthday gift from my husband last month. I’ve enjoyed wearing it so much i treated myself to a YG Small Oval Key (worn on one of my grandmother’s old chains).
> 
> I kind of like them stacked and don’t mind the mixed metals. What do you think? Honest opinions are fine.




Beautiful! The keys are lovely in YG!


----------



## Pagan

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful! The keys are lovely in YG!


Thank you, I agree. I love RG but much preferred this key in YG.

The SA was lovely; no attempt to sell me another chain and she surprised me by taking this one back to clean and polish it. It must be at least 40-50 years old and had really lost its shine. It’s not valuable but holds sentimental value to me because I remember my Nana wearing it and playing with the jade pendant she wore on it.


----------



## makumaku

Picked up this gold cutie today. It's so dainty!


----------



## nauornever

Pagan said:


> My very modest collection. The RG Open Heart was a bIrthday gift from my husband last month. I’ve enjoyed wearing it so much i treated myself to a YG Small Oval Key (worn on one of my grandmother’s old chains).
> 
> I kind of like them stacked and don’t mind the mixed metals. What do you think? Honest opinions are fine.


I love this combination! Also, I can't really see the different gold tones. It looks beautiful!


----------



## Pagan

nauornever said:


> I love this combination! Also, I can't really see the different gold tones. It looks beautiful!


The contrast is a bit more pronounced in real life but I like it.


----------



## bunnycat

makumaku said:


> Picked up this gold cutie today. It's so dainty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351181
> View attachment 4351182



A sweet treat in YG!


----------



## bunnycat

Adding on a beautiful vintage Tiffany find. Angela Cummings Star earrings from 1983. Freshly cleaned and polished and looking fabulous. So glad I gave these a try because they are very easy to wear and very sleek.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## elenkat27

bunnycat said:


> Adding on a beautiful vintage Tiffany find. Angela Cummings Star earrings from 1983. Freshly cleaned and polished and looking fabulous. So glad I gave these a try because they are very easy to wear and very sleek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous! I never knew they existed but now I NEED them!


----------



## bunnycat

Thank you @elenkat27! 

I was doing some research on Angela Cummings and she worked for Tiffany for 16 years then left in 1984 to work independently. So I think these stars were part of her final collection.

I have seen other (larger size) star earrings, hallmarked Cummings (but not Tiffany) so I am guessing when she left, she took her designs with her and released them under her signature (since only 4 Tiffany designers have also had their signature along side the Tiffany one). Sorry, interesting fact nuggets like this are hard for me to resist uncovering! Anyway- the upshot is- if you are looking for vintage ones, I think you'll be focusing on finding the smaller ones that were part of her  last Tiffany collection and so marked Tiffany.

If the hunt is unsuccessful (and boy, do I know about the hunt!), then the Peretti starfish are a good current equivalent:

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earrings/elsa-peretti-starfish-earrings-26195276


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Just the Tiffany Atlas bar bracelet and ring today. I had the bracelet shortened. Fits much better.


----------



## marie132

Nice! Just got the open heart in SS, 16 and 27 mm!


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> Nice! Just got the open heart in SS, 16 and 27 mm!


Would love to see a mod pic with both,if possible.
I am still unsure if this design is for me or not.

Please


----------



## marie132

LizO... said:


> Would love to see a mod pic with both,if possible.
> I am still unsure if this design is for me or not.
> 
> Please


There you go!


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> There you go!


Booaahhhh.......Thank you so much
Really like the 27mm.
Perfect set


----------



## marie132

LizO... said:


> Booaahhhh.......Thank you so much
> Really like the 27mm.
> Perfect set


They also have the 22mm (don't have a pic of that one) but it didn't look good on me, like... not intentional enough. I was like, is it trying to be big or small? Lol. But it could be an option depending on your style.


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> They also have the 22mm (don't have a pic of that one) but it didn't look good on me, like... not intentional enough. I was like, is it trying to be big or small? Lol. But it could be an option depending on your style.


I have to check them in person.
My Birthday is close


----------



## marie132

Awesome, where is your closest Tiffany store?

Also tried the large in gold for size,(35mm I think) cuz they didn't have the silver one. It looked good but maybe not for everyday use for my lifestyle at that price point.


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> Awesome, where is your closest Tiffany store?
> 
> Also tried the large in gold for size,(35mm I think) cuz they didn't have the silver one. It looked good but maybe not for everyday use for my lifestyle at that price point.


I checked google maps the store is around 2 km far away.
Very dangerous distance,can go there by foot


----------



## LizO...

marie132 said:


> Awesome, where is your closest Tiffany store?
> 
> Also tried the large in gold for size,(35mm I think) cuz they didn't have the silver one. It looked good but maybe not for everyday use for my lifestyle at that price point.


Wow

But I agree the 35mm for everyday maybe is too much.


----------



## marie132

LizO... said:


> I checked google maps the store is around 2 km far away.
> Very dangerous distance,can go there by foot


Ma'am, step away from the Tiffany store! XD put you husband's credit card down slowly xD


----------



## bunnycat

marie132 said:


> There you go!



These look great layered!


----------



## Tatti_

My new necklace.


----------



## paula3boys

Tatti_ said:


> My new necklace.
> View attachment 4375125


Beautiful! Is that the large beaded chain like this


----------



## Tatti_

No is 16 inches.


----------



## Beauty Marked

One of my pieces I’m wearing today: RTT old style heart tag toggle bracelet.


----------



## tarana6

My birthday haul![emoji177] thanks for letting me share


----------



## Csar22

1.14 square cushion center stone from a 2011 Novo in a double halo Soleste. Original novo wedding band.


----------



## Bee-licious

Here are my new to me vintage Tiffany pave earrings in platinum! I have zero info or historical context on these; could a Tiffany expert chime in if you have any info? They sparkle a lot and make me happy 

For example, were these earring popular during their time? They’re stamped 1994 so I’m assuming they’re from the early 90’s. Is the shape supposed to be a snowflake, a bow or a flower/florets? I honestly don’t know and can’t tell! Although the shape of the earrings do look a little dated, I don’t mind it because they’re so unique. Lastly were these part of a specific collection?


----------



## SK_pochacco

My cuties of today


----------



## nicelynn

Haven’t posted anything for so long. Here’s my everyday pendant


----------



## Ivylove2c

Csar22 said:


> 1.14 square cushion center stone from a 2011 Novo in a double halo Soleste. Original novo wedding band.
> 
> View attachment 4382676
> View attachment 4382677




Sooooo beautiful!

What do you mean “from a 2011 Novo”? Did you get the new setting from Tiffany?


----------



## Tabitha14

Hello All,

I'm new on here and just wanted to share my bead bracelets and necklace with you all. I also have another necklace and a return to tiffany's love heart studs.


----------



## Tabitha14

Here is the other necklace.


----------



## Tabitha14

My earrings.

I also have the wine glass.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> My very modest collection. The RG Open Heart was a bIrthday gift from my husband last month. I’ve enjoyed wearing it so much i treated myself to a YG Small Oval Key (worn on one of my grandmother’s old chains).
> 
> I kind of like them stacked and don’t mind the mixed metals. What do you think? Honest opinions are fine.


I'm starting to think we were separated at birth, @Pagan! I'm jonesing for the RG Open Heart and just saw your post. Beautiful! 
But first I need the RG Paloma Graffiti Love Ring


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> I'm starting to think we were separated at birth, @Pagan! I'm jonesing for the RG Open Heart and just saw your post. Beautiful!
> But first I need the RG Paloma Graffiti Love Ring


We definitely have similar taste. 

I don’t have any rings but have been wearing my Graffiti X earrings in RG a lot. I got them after the key and before I went on the LV bender.

I have another 3-4 items on my wishlist; I’m hoping to get 1-2 a year for the next couple of years. I have plenty of bags; I’d like to get a few more everyday jewellery pieces.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> We definitely have similar taste.
> 
> I don’t have any rings but have been wearing my Graffiti X earrings in RG a lot. I got them after the key and before I went on the LV bender.
> 
> I have another 3-4 items on my wishlist; I’m hoping to get 1-2 a year for the next couple of years. I have plenty of bags; I’d like to get a few more everyday jewellery pieces.


I'm eyeing the Graffiti X earrings and they look great on you! Very helpful mod shots.

I'm moving away from handbags for now and hoping to do the same with a few casual jewelry pieces. Tiffany is always my go-to. I don't wear a lot and I'm generally not one to change up my jewelry for every outfit. I've been wearing the Tiffany silver stud earrings ever day for about 4 years now. But I do want to add a small, delicate necklace I can wear everyday and a delicate everyday ring for my left hand. I also usually go for silver as gold doesn't look great on my pasty Irish skin (IMO) so I'm specifically venturing over to Rose Gold to mix it up. Oh, and I guess that means I'll need a small pair of studs as well. Bummer  Considering the Graffiti X after seeing yours and others on this thread.

Thinking either the Graffiti Love or Graffiti Love Heart ring - but then torn on necklace. The Graffiti Love necklace is my favorite but I don't know that I want matchy-matchy. Second, very close choice would be the Open Heart pendant in a TBD size. I need to see them on. I'm 5'9" so I want something small for me but not minuscule.

Anyhoo - that's my short list for the rest of the year since I'm on handbag Ban Island until 2020. What's on your short list?


----------



## Pagan

I wish I could wear silver; I have such strong yellow undertones to my skin I look terrible in cool metals. I only wear YG and RG.

I have the 16mm Open Heart; the 11mm looked to small on me. I’ve worn it every day since I got it; I only take it off to shower or work out.

I have a few things I have my eye on:

1) DBTY necklace - RG in .17 (I like the larger bezel)
2) Xoxo necklace in YG - need to try that one because it might look too young
3) Olive Leaf wide ring in RG - also need to try on
4) Hardware micro link bracelet - RG

I may not like all of these so some may come off the list.


----------



## spartanwoman

Tabitha14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new on here and just wanted to share my bead bracelets and necklace with you all. I also have another necklace and a return to tiffany's love heart studs.


I LOVE how those bead bracelets look stacked like that!


----------



## Tabitha14

spartanwoman said:


> I LOVE how those bead bracelets look stacked like that!


Thank you! I love wearing them like that.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore this fun necklace today.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore this fun necklace today.
> View attachment 4421082


Lovely and fun ! You should receive endorsement checks for modeling luxury brand jewelry so well.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> Lovely and fun ! You should receive endorsement checks for modeling luxury brand jewelry so well.
> "J!m"



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lots of Atlas action today with a little T .


----------



## MatAllston

Large circlet earrings in platinum.


----------



## Canturi lover

MatAllston said:


> Large circlet earrings in platinum.



Beautiful MatAllston. Are they new? model pics please [emoji253]


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you [emoji5]


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Lots of Atlas action today with a little T .
> 
> View attachment 4421570
> View attachment 4421572


MahoganyQT… you've done it again, elegance, class, beauty, intelligence style and luxury... Luxury brands should be lucky to have the privilege of you. I have the matching Tiffany T block in the yellow gold bracelet variety... the first man to purchase it for himself when it was first released in Tiffany & Co, NYC, Fifth Avenue at their launch party a few years back.
"J!m"


----------



## Susan1235

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Hi
> I searched the thread, but I didn't find it.
> (If it had been posted, please tell me.)
> Since Tiffany & Co. is still a number one brand for jewelry,
> I think why not to have a thread for its collection.
> Please show the pics (and comments welcome too).
> I only have one necklace from T & C and here it's the picture.



What I can say just when I am on thinking to get any ornament first I think of T & CO.


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> MahoganyQT… you've done it again, elegance, class, beauty, intelligence style and luxury... Luxury brands should be lucky to have the privilege of you. I have the matching Tiffany T block in the yellow gold bracelet variety... the first man to purchase it for himself when it was first released in Tiffany & Co, NYC, Fifth Avenue at their launch party a few years back.
> "J!m"



Thanks! I bet the gold  bracelet looks amazing on you. I have the T Square bracelet in sterling. It was love at first sight. I always notice Kirk Franklin wearing the gold T Square ring when I see him in interviews. It looks nice on him.


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful MatAllston. Are they new? model pics please [emoji253]



Thank you. I got them a few months back. Here is a shot. My ear lobes are large hence I went with the large.


----------



## Canturi lover

MatAllston said:


> Thank you. I got them a few months back. Here is a shot. My ear lobes are large hence I went with the large.



Gorgeous!  [emoji253]


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> Gorgeous!  [emoji253]


Thanks


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I bet the gold  bracelet looks amazing on you. I have the T Square bracelet in sterling. It was love at first sight. I always notice Kirk Franklin wearing the gold T Square ring when I see him in interviews. It looks nice on him.





MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I bet the gold  bracelet looks amazing on you. I have the T Square bracelet in sterling. It was love at first sight. I always notice Kirk Franklin wearing the gold T Square ring when I see him in interviews. It looks nice on him.


Honored... I love the Tiffany T Block on me and now on you. I don’t see it much, but when I do, it really stands out. You have a good eye for great style
“J!m”


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4422939
> 
> 
> Honored... I love the Tiffany T Block on me and now on you. I don’t see it much, but when I do, it really stands out. You have a good eye for great style
> “J!m”



Awesome stack!!! [emoji7] They all look great on you! I’m a very visual person so I tend to to play with different combinations and go with what looks good to me. Hopefully I get it right most of the time [emoji4].


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Awesome stack!!! [emoji7] They all look great on you! I’m a very visual person so I tend to to play with different combinations and go with what looks good to me. Hopefully I get it right most of the time [emoji4].


Thanks... I tend to do the same... a piece has to speak to me...  I do love a luxury brand, however, I don't buy it just because it is by a certain brand... I  tend lean toward what leans back.  However, you get it right every time. and your combinations are clever and playful but seriously curated... well at least every time I see your post. lol.
"J!m"


----------



## merekat703

Hand engraved


----------



## MahoganyQT

Colors by the Yard in Black jade.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Colors by the Yard in Black jade.
> View attachment 4424278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Sublime.
"J!m"


----------



## dooneybaby

Tabitha14 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new on here and just wanted to share my bead bracelets and necklace with you all. I also have another necklace and a return to tiffany's love heart studs.


I'm so glad you've modeled the Tiffany Bow Bead bracelet! I'm just about to order that for my niece's 14th birthday, and I needed a modeling shot. It looks even more beautiful worn!
Important question - Do the beads smash easily?


----------



## MahoganyQT

It’s T time!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> It’s T time!
> View attachment 4425411


There it is !!! That T Block is awesome on you with your amazing skin tone.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> It’s T time!
> View attachment 4425411





MahoganyQT said:


> It’s T time!
> View attachment 4425411





jimmie staton said:


> There it is !!! That T Block is awesome on you with your amazing skin tone.
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> There it is !!! That T Block is awesome on you with your amazing skin tone.
> "J!m"


Speaking of time


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Speaking of time


My Tiffany & Co.  Twin Bell Alarm Clock and Tiffany & Co Writing Instrument in Tiffany Blue Lacquer... I still take out time to write handwritten notes on my Tiffany & Co Notecards and Stationery.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> My Tiffany & Co.  Twin Bell Alarm Clock and Tiffany & Co Writing Instrument in Tiffany Blue Lacquer... I still take out time to write handwritten notes on my Tiffany & Co Notecards and Stationery.
> "J!m"



Nice!!! Handwritten notes? You’re a class act!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice!!! Handwritten notes? You’re a class act!


I can be... I can be 
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

I switched from the T Bangle to the Atlas Bangle today.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I switched from the T Bangle to the Atlas Bangle today.
> View attachment 4426860


Amazing Tiffany Atlas set and pairing with the Tiffany T Block. You never cease to amaze me.
"J!m"


----------



## znaifeh

Dress watch check- Tiffany Square 2-Hand in Steel


----------



## jimmie staton

One of my favorite timepieces from Tiffany and Co


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new modern key, a Mother’s Day gift.


----------



## MatAllston

My RHR


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> My new modern key, a Mother’s Day gift.
> View attachment 4430588


Gasp and Swoon.... This TCO Key has unlocked and opened the door to my heart...  I need to find that in Yellow Gold... do you mind If I do this for me in yellow gold if it's available ?
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> Gasp and Swoon.... This TCO Key has unlocked and opened the door to my heart...  I need to find that in Yellow Gold... do you mind If I do this for me in yellow gold if it's available ?
> "J!m"



Thanks and of course I wouldn’t mind. It’s always an honor to have the same pieces as someone with taste as impeccable as yours! I have an affinity for SS because I was gifted so much SS jewelry from my family in the Caribbean ever since I was a little girl. This is the first Tiffany Key that I have been drawn to. As you can see, I like modern, clean lines.


----------



## PamK

MahoganyQT said:


> My new modern key, a Mother’s Day gift.
> View attachment 4430588



That looks absolutely gorgeous on you!! Happy Mother’s Day! [emoji173]️


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks and of course I wouldn’t mind. It’s always an honor to have the same pieces as someone with taste as impeccable as yours! I have an affinity for SS because I was gifted so much SS jewelry from my family in the Caribbean ever since I was a little girl. This is the first Tiffany Key that I have been drawn to. As you can see, I like modern, clean lines.


Thanking you in kind. I will be on the Tiffany & Co. site... hope I have good fortune. Thank you for the kindness of your words... they are comforting. And yes.. I am drawn to modern and clean lines, I think it's one of my endearing personality traits, if I must say... lol. Your family invested well in you and you have made them proud... you've made the Purse Forum community proud, and hence made the world a better place. SS really looks great on you and your skin tone... so richly hued... and so regal, do I bow, do I curtesy, do I salute, present rose petals at your feet... or all of the above and address you as Princess MahoganyQT with your highness' permission ?
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Happy Mother's Day. 


MahoganyQT said:


> My new modern key, a Mother’s Day gift.
> View attachment 4430588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE Happy Mitb
> 
> 
> jimmie staton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking you in kind. I will be on the Tiffany & Co. site... hope I have good fortune. Thank you for the kindness of your words... they are comforting. And yes.. I am drawn to modern and clean lines, I think it's one of my endearing personality traits, if I must say... lol. Your family invested well in you and you have made them proud... you've made the Purse Forum community proud, and hence made the world a better place. SS really looks great on you and your skin tone... so richly hued... and so regal, do I bow, do I curtesy, do I salute, present rose petals at your feet... or all of the above and address you as Princess MahoganyQT with your highness' permission ?
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> IHappy Mother's Day ! Wishing you the very best.... And may all your dreams come true
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Happy Mother's Day.


Speaking of investing
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4430868


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Speaking of investing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430868


Speaking of investing
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4430936
> View attachment 4430936
> View attachment 4430936
> View attachment 4430936
> View attachment 4430936
> 
> Speaking of investing


ooops… sorry for the multiple pictures... "J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

PamK said:


> That looks absolutely gorgeous on you!! Happy Mother’s Day! [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## MatAllston

Villa Paloma earrings in RG


----------



## MahoganyQT

Celebrating Friday with my Atlas charm bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Celebrating Friday with my Atlas charm bracelet.
> View attachment 4435104


Hello Mrs. MahoganyQT, Love the Tiffany & Co Atlas themed charm bracelet, smart and glamorous choice(s) on the charms... It's charming ! Corny pun intended for good, not evil. Can't get enough of your posts... thank you and please continue to lead us to the promise land of luxury goods.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> MahoganyQT… you've done it again, elegance, class, beauty, intelligence style and luxury... Luxury brands should be lucky to have the privilege of you. I have the matching Tiffany T block in the yellow gold bracelet variety... the first man to purchase it for himself when it was first released in Tiffany & Co, NYC, Fifth Avenue at their launch party a few years back.
> "J!m"


I must apologize... didn't see the other picture of your Atlas collection, and I must say... "YOU ROCK !!!" In Greek mythology, Atlas held the world up on his shoulders and Tiffany & Co uses that image for their brand and that image is printed on their stock certificates, At the next board meeting, I should request that they use your image instead. You are the world and the world is a better place with you in it.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> I must apologize... didn't see the other picture of your Atlas collection, and I must say... "YOU ROCK !!!" In Greek mythology, Atlas held the world up on his shoulders and Tiffany & Co uses that image for their brand and that image is printed on their stock certificates, At the next board meeting, I should request that they use your image instead. You are the world and the world is a better place with you in it.
> "J!m"



You are so kind sir!! Thanks for the love!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> You are so kind sir!! Thanks for the love!


honored and humbled your highness.
"J!m"


----------



## Julezah

MatAllston said:


> Villa Paloma earrings in RG


Wow, I LOVE these.


----------



## MatAllston

Julezah said:


> Wow, I LOVE these.


Thanks. I love them too. Sad the line has been discontinued.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my infinity bracelet  got a necklace too but it’s in yellow gold..


----------



## ale1987

For my anniversary, I received the Soleste band. I’ve added it to my wedding set that includes my Tiffany setting engagement ring and a classic Tiffany wedding band.


----------



## Ivylove2c

ale1987 said:


> View attachment 4442055
> 
> For my anniversary, I received the Soleste band. I’ve added it to my wedding set that includes my Tiffany setting engagement ring and a classic Tiffany wedding band.



Beautiful stack！All yellow gold?


----------



## ale1987

Ivylove2c said:


> Beautiful stack！All yellow gold?


Thank you! Yes, all in YG.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> Large circlet earrings in platinum.


These are gorgeous congratulations xx


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> These are gorgeous congratulations xx



Thanks you so much Jessica. I am very happy with them. I love them more than my classic studs.


----------



## Sethe

I have cluster Victoria earrings.. my first Tiffany...


----------



## Julezah

MatAllston said:


> Thanks you so much Jessica. I am very happy with them. I love them more than my classic studs.


I agree—so beautiful and classic! I thought I read a while back that you were considering the soleste. Did you decide on the circlets instead?


----------



## MatAllston

Julezah said:


> I agree—so beautiful and classic! I thought I read a while back that you were considering the soleste. Did you decide on the circlets instead?


I tried on the soleste a few weeks after I got my large circlet. Love my circlet but I would love to get the a pair of medium soleste down the road but the Victoria earrings would most likely come first before I get the soleste.


----------



## misstan87

My collection so far. ❤️


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone 
Did Tiffany discontinue the RTF In yellow gold with diamonds? I can’t seem to find it on their website.


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it just me but has Tiffany discontinued a lot of items since like 2016?


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but has Tiffany discontinued a lot of items since like 2016?


it's not just you... I've noticed it too.
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> it's not just you... I've noticed it too.
> "J!m"


I'm glad to know that I'm not losing my mind.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sethe said:


> I have cluster Victoria earrings.. my first Tiffany...


To die for.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm glad to know that I'm not losing my mind.


Nah... just a few classic Tiffany & Co items... for now... lol
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Nah... just a few classic Tiffany & Co items... for now... lol
> "J!m"


What do you think about the new website?


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> What do you think about the new website?


I have mixed feelings about the website... There is a page for items for $250 to $500... however, there is nothing under $300. You have to really look through a lot of lovely and expensive things before you luck up on something cute and inexpensive.(that might be by design and to work in their favor) When I am looking for gifts, I have a hard time, because I want to remain appropriate when gift giving to someone that I and/or they would be uncomfortable receiving if it's at a certain price point and/or higher... especially when they inquire about the cost at Tiffany & Co. I don't want to send the wrong message but love the presentation of the blue box, white ribbon and blue shopping bag all by Tiffany & Co. What are your thoughts Uhpharm01 ?
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> I have mixed feelings about the website... There is a page for items for $250 to $500... however, there is nothing under $300. You have to really look through a lot of lovely and expensive things before you luck up on something cute and inexpensive.(that might be by design and to work in their favor) When I am looking for gifts, I have a hard time, because I want to remain appropriate when gift giving to someone that I and/or they would be uncomfortable receiving if it's at a certain price point and/or higher... especially when they inquire about the cost at Tiffany & Co. I don't want to send the wrong message but love the presentation of the blue box, white ribbon and blue shopping bag all by Tiffany & Co. What are your thoughts Uhpharm01 ?
> "J!m"



I can understand your situation about giving an appropriate gift. I'm not a fan of the new website, but that feature you are talking about doesn't work well on Firefox for Mac and I had to switch to Safari instead, in order to make that feature work on their website. If you have a Mac, try using Safari instead and try using the custom price range of under $300 and hopefully that should work for you.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> I can understand your situation about giving an appropriate gift. I'm not a fan of the new website, but that feature you are talking about doesn't work well on Firefox for Mac and I had to switch to Safari instead, in order to make that feature work on their website. If you have a Mac, try using Safari instead and try using the custom price range of under $300 and hopefully that should work for you.


Thanks uhpharm01, I'll give it a try.
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks uhpharm01, I'll give it a try.
> "J!m"


The website is okay, change can be good.  But I agree it is a mixed bag. But I have that Tiffany's wanted to become more exclusive by may be possibly working their way up to eliminating items under the $500 price point in the future.  They want to have the same exclusive that Cartier has.  . I didn't like it when they stopped carry the large variety of crystal in their stores vs just only online.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> The website is okay, change can be good.  But I agree it is a mixed bag. But I have that Tiffany's wanted to become more exclusive by may be possibly working their way up to eliminating items under the $500 price point in the future.  They want to have the same exclusive that Cartier has.  . I didn't like it when they stopped carry the large variety of crystal in their stores vs just only online.


Agreed...  and in store, you can get stemware for $15 a piece and it looks exactly like the stemware that's $120 a piece. The presentation is the same with Tiffany blue sticker on the bottom.., The crystal shown in store is not as it once was... there is a small section dedicated to it now, but I remember when the entire 3rd floor was dedicated to china, crystal, stemware and flatware. This is the Flagship store on Fifth Ave, NYC.
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Agreed...  and in store, you can get stemware for $15 a piece and it looks exactly like the stemware that's $120 a piece. The presentation is the same with Tiffany blue sticker on the bottom.., The crystal shown in store is not as it once was... there is a small section dedicated to it now, but I remember when the entire 3rd floor was dedicated to china, crystal, stemware and flatware. This is the Flagship store on Fifth Ave, NYC.
> "J!m"


Here's a link for under $250 items
https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/shop/under-250/


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Agreed...  and in store, you can get stemware for $15 a piece and it looks exactly like the stemware that's $120 a piece. The presentation is the same with Tiffany blue sticker on the bottom.., The crystal shown in store is not as it once was... there is a small section dedicated to it now, but I remember when the entire 3rd floor was dedicated to china, crystal, stemware and flatware. This is the Flagship store on Fifth Ave, NYC.
> "J!m"


I need to visit NYC one day and see that store.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> I need to visit NYC one day and see that store.


You would love it... they have a Tiffany Café right in the store ! If you like... let me know when you are going to be in the NYC area and I will show you around.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a link for under $250 items
> https://www.tiffany.com/gifts/shop/under-250/


Thank you Uhpharm01, lovely items... I did notice that they didn't show everything under $250, like the stemware, note cards. leather and patent leather card holders, leather and patent leather envelopes and stationery, etc. I purchased all of their notecards in store on a massive shopping spree, that's why I know that they are there. I wouldn't have discovered them on the website for 'items under $250, but did see them when I typed in 'Notecards' in the queue.
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> You would love it... they have a Tiffany Café right in the store ! If you like... let me know when you are going to be in the NYC area and I will show you around.
> "J!m"


Will do. Thanks so much.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Will do. Thanks so much.


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you Uhpharm01, lovely items... I did notice that they didn't show everything under $250, like the stemware, note cards. leather and patent leather card holders, leather and patent leather envelopes and stationery, etc. I purchased all of their notecards in store on a massive shopping spree, that's why I know that they are there. I wouldn't have discovered them on the website for 'items under $250, but did see them when I typed in 'Notecards' in the queue.
> "J!m"


Tiffany's is going through a strange phrase maybe it's part of the retail slow down.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Tiffany's is going through a strange phrase maybe it's part of the retail slow down.


Yes they are, and everyone is affected. When luxury houses start changing up, and not really for the better... one should be concerned.
"J!m"


----------



## Roseguard

My Tiffany bean & 3 diamond by the yard.


----------



## Shinymint

Recent purchase from Europe on a biz trip


----------



## Welltraveled!

My first piece Ive wanted this for years.   I bought the 8 inch; I may take it back tomorrow and get the 7.5 inch.  I want to use it as a stacking piece to my Apple Watch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I finally got my T Square bracelet yesterday, so excited! Thanks for letting me share 

Unfortunately the Fitbit must stay in the picture


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks uhpharm01, I'll give it a try.
> "J!m"


Hi There,
My suggestion doesn't work. Sorry, Mr. Jim. 

I just noticed that on the USA website that the T square bangle isn't in white gold but it is on the International website. Oh well. It's all good.


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi There,
> My suggestion doesn't work. Sorry, Mr. Jim.
> 
> I just noticed that on the USA website that the T square bangle isn't in white gold but it is on the International website. Oh well. It's all good.


No worries Uhpharm01, I don't mind going in store to purchase gifts for friends and family... it gives me an excuse to pick up an item for myself and to see what's very current... as if I need an excuse to spend money on myself at Tiffany & Co and any other luxury house. lol
"J!m"


----------



## LizO...

This  happened today......I was just picking up some blue clasp links to extend my Charm bracelet
and I felt in Love with something green❤️ from the Hardware Collection.
I had to share this with you, as  you all  know how I feel right now.
Never had an eye on this collection, now I am so happy. 
Thank you for letting me share this  with you


----------



## jimmie staton

LizO... said:


> This  happened today......I was just picking up some blue clasp links to extend my Charm bracelet
> and I felt in Love with something green❤️ from the Hardware Collection.
> I had to share this with you, as  you all  know how I feel right now.
> Never had an eye on this collection, now I am so happy.
> Thank you for letting me share this  with you


Very nice... you have me wanting to start another Tiffany & Co Charm Bracelet for my Wife with the Tiffany Blue Enamel Link Bracelet and all Blue clasps for each charm... How secure are the blue clasps ? I've had my Wife's charms soldered because she looses stuff. THE EXPENSIVE STUFF I buy her and never her cheap and cheerful things that she buys for herself ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## LizO...

The first  picture is how my bracelet looked before,never lost a charm.
And a todays picture.
Now I created a bracelet with the clasp link itself and I wear the bracelet this way just for around 2 month.
No issue yet, but I will  not  wear my Schlumber egg on it, just the silver charms.


----------



## jimmie staton

LizO... said:


> The first  picture is how my bracelet looked before,never lost a charm.
> And a todays picture.
> Now I created a bracelet with the clasp link itself and I wear the bracelet this way just for around 2 month.
> No issue yet, but I will  not  wear my Schlumber egg on it, just the silver charms.


Very, very nice ! The Jean Schlumberger Egg is to die for ! You have magnificent taste !!! I have to replace my Wife's Tiffany Bag Charm, High Heeled Shoe Charm, and Present Box Charm because of her chipping the blue enamel. She always say "I don't know how this happened... it isn't my fault !" My poor Wife... lol. I guess I will be heading to NYC Fifth Avenue to Tiffany & Co to do some major shopping. I'll begin with the Lady Bug and a few other pieces that has the blue enamel. I will say I'll start her off again with 5 charms, but will wind up filling the whole bracelet in one shopping trip. Your green pieces are hot too !
"J!m"


----------



## LizO...

jimmie staton said:


> Very, very nice ! The Jean Schlumber Egg is to die for ! You have magnificent taste !!! I have to replace my Wife's Tiffany Bag Charm, High Heeled Shoe Charm, and Present Box Charm because of her chipping the blue enamel. She always say "I don't know how this happened... it isn't my fault !" My poor Wife... lol. I guess I will be heading to NYC Fifth Avenue to Tiffany & Co to do some major shopping. I'll begin with the Lady Bug and a few other pieces that has the blue enamel. I will say I'll start her off again with 5 charms, but will wind up filling the whole bracelet in one shopping trip. Your green pieces are hot too !
> "J!m"


The Shopping bag Charm I just bought and already starts chipping off the blue, disappointing.The blue Ladybug Charm and the blue muffin charm  is holding  up pretty well.


----------



## jimmie staton

LizO... said:


> The Shopping bag Charm I just bought and already starts chipping off the blue, disappointing.The blue Ladybug Charm and the blue muffin charm  is holding  up pretty well.


Good to know, and Thank you... I guess at least the chipping of my Wife's Shopping Bag Charm is not entirely her fault... we can't speak for the other enamel charms though... lol. I will get the muffin and the Lady Bug for her for sure.
"J!m"


----------



## LizO...

jimmie staton said:


> Good to know, and Thank you... I guess at least the chipping of my Wife's Shopping Bag Charm is not entirely her fault... we can't speak for the other enamel charms though... lol. I will get the muffin and the Lady Bug for her for sure.
> "J!m"


Of course it is NOT her fault.


----------



## jimmie staton

LizO... said:


> Of course it is NOT her fault.


You are right... I've come to understand and resign that it is always my fault... no matter what. lol
"J!m"


----------



## viewwing

jimmie staton said:


> You are right... I've come to understand and resign that it is always my fault... no matter what. lol
> "J!m"


That’s the BEST Kind of husband! Great job!


----------



## jimmie staton

viewwing said:


> That’s the BEST Kind of husband! Great job!


Yes dear...lol
"J!m"


----------



## Tatti_

So I was shopping at tiffany's...  I wanted to show my pieces earlier but I was very busy. 

This necklace I was eyeing for forever. I can't  decide which color I want to buy. But when I see that is know available in pink I need to buy it.  First I walk out without it. But I need to go back the same day and buy it.  




The next necklace is of course also pink.   It was sould out. So my SA order it for me. My other necklace was the last one.




The next piece I also fall in love with.  I don't had this bracelet in my mind. But for the first time I see it I need it.  I love tiffany blue.   I try on my other pieces. But this bracelet I can not get out of my head. Whenever I wear it I get many request where I bought it? Which brand? The color is so pretty.  This bracelet is a gift from my dad. I want it to buy it for my own but he want to buy it for me as a gift.


----------



## LizO...

The color (pink) looks  really gorgeous. And the blue.....yeah just Love blue color 
Perfect set for the summer


----------



## uhpharm01

There should be a thread of discontinued Tiffany items that TPF member have.


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> There should be a thread of discontinued Tiffany items that TPF member have.


I thought we had a Thread about this already, but cannot find it.
Maybe someone else can remember.Or was it just in my imagination


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> There should be a thread of discontinued Tiffany items that TPF member have.


Is this it? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/retired-tiffany-pieces.981451/


----------



## LizO...

I am unsure.......I remember the picture of a bracelet Elsa Peretti Pink Quartz in the Thread I meant.......my Brain.......
It was this design.....maybe someone or the owner can remember which Thread it was.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LizO... said:


> This  happened today......I was just picking up some blue clasp links to extend my Charm bracelet
> and I felt in Love with something green❤️ from the Hardware Collection.
> I had to share this with you, as  you all  know how I feel right now.
> Never had an eye on this collection, now I am so happy.
> Thank you for letting me share this  with you



Love these! congratulations! 
the green hardware is awesome


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My husband recently gifted me this ring to be apart of my collection. Super excited.


----------



## jimmie staton

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My husband recently gifted me this ring to be apart of my collection. Super excited.


Absolutely stunning !
"J!m"


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

jimmie staton said:


> Absolutely stunning !
> "J!m"


Thank you Jim


----------



## jimmie staton

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you Jim


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Love these! congratulations!
> the green hardware is awesome


Thank you


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My husband recently gifted me this ring to be apart of my collection. Super excited.



I like this ring very much.Do you wear the ring on your index finger?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LizO... said:


> I like this ring very much.Do you wear the ring on your index finger?



Thank you LizO 
I have the same sized ring size for my middle and index finger. So I can wear it on either. I like it on my index finger  xx


----------



## Msdanger

Hi TPFers! Can anyone owns the Small Victoria earrings (classic 4 marquis) tell me if you wear yours every day? I am deciding between the dbty solitaire studs and the Victoria. I already own the dbty solitaire necklace and 5 station bracelet which make up my daily ensemble, so earrings would go with those. I think I’ll probably pick up both at some point, but which would be the better “every day pair”? The SA that helped me recommended dbty as it’s a classic look and the 0.48 ctw would be easier to wear daily. I am not a matchy-matchy kinda person, but the simplicity of the dbty makes me not mind it as a set. The SA said the Victoria was more dressy and would weigh more, making them less versatile and functional. Her advice was dbty for every day and Victoria for special occasions or “spicing” up my look LOL. I’d really appreciate anyone that can share their personal experience with the Victoria’s!! Are they worth it at nearly twice the cost of the dbty studs?


----------



## scarf1

Msdanger said:


> View attachment 4511830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TPFers! Can anyone owns the Small Victoria earrings (classic 4 marquis) tell me if you wear yours every day? I am deciding between the dbty solitaire studs and the Victoria. I already own the dbty solitaire necklace and 5 station bracelet which make up my daily ensemble, so earrings would go with those. I think I’ll probably pick up both at some point, but which would be the better “every day pair”? The SA that helped me recommended dbty as it’s a classic look and the 0.48 ctw would be easier to wear daily. I am not a matchy-matchy kinda person, but the simplicity of the dbty makes me not mind it as a set. The SA said the Victoria was more dressy and would weigh more, making them less versatile and functional. Her advice was dbty for every day and Victoria for special occasions or “spicing” up my look LOL. I’d really appreciate anyone that can share their personal experience with the Victoria’s!! Are they worth it at nearly twice the cost of the dbty studs?


I have the Victoria earrings and may wear them a few days in a row, but I find my classic diamond studs( not Tiff) more comfortable for wearing 24x7. My issue with the Victoria is not the weight, but when sleeping, the back stud piece is less comfortable on me. I do think the Victoria can look more dressy, but also ok to wear during the day.


----------



## Msdanger

scarf1 said:


> I have the Victoria earrings and may wear them a few days in a row, but I find my classic diamond studs( not Tiff) more comfortable for wearing 24x7. My issue with the Victoria is not the weight, but when sleeping, the back stud piece is less comfortable on me. I do think the Victoria can look more dressy, but also ok to wear during the day.


I can’t sleep in earrings period, so they’ll only be on during the day. Happy to hear you think they’re not too dressy and that they aren’t heavy!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I like the Victorias actually. They give some variation to your look. To me, the studs are the same as your necklace and it isn’t as interesting.

Also the Vs look perfect on your ear.


----------



## blackmamba10000

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My husband recently gifted me this ring to be apart of my collection. Super excited.


Beautiful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

blackmamba10000 said:


> Beautiful!


thanks so much!


----------



## bibs76

My Tiffany diamonds after a clean.

Lucida engagement ring  1.01ct E colour
Lucida wedding band .56ct
DBTY pendant .44ct
Classic solitaire earrings .33each
Cobblestone ring 2.15ct
Plain Lucida wedding band


----------



## AntiqueShopper

bibs76 said:


> View attachment 4519513
> 
> My Tiffany diamonds after a clean.
> 
> Lucida engagement ring  1.01ct E colour
> Lucida wedding band .56ct
> DBTY pendant .44ct
> Classic solitaire earrings .33each
> Cobblestone ring 2.15ct
> Plain Lucida wedding band


Beautiful collection!


----------



## netter

Roseguard said:


> My Tiffany bean & 3 diamond by the yard.


Can someone enlighten me on the Bean motif that Tiffany & Co. uses? What's the story behind it? Why the bean? Thank you for your help!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

netter said:


> Can someone enlighten me on the Bean motif that Tiffany & Co. uses? What's the story behind it? Why the bean? Thank you for your help!


The Bean is an Elsa Peretti design that’s meant to represent life.  She is known for her organic feeling pieces.


----------



## netter

AntiqueShopper said:


> The Bean is an Elsa Peretti design that’s meant to represent life.  She is known for her organic feeling pieces.[/QUOTE


I googled my question but couldn't come up with an answer. Now I know. Thank you!


----------



## Awongyy

I recently sold my silver Tiffany to fund this Dbty in platinum. I have pink undertones in my skin even though I’m pretty tanned. It was a tussle between yg and platinum and guess who won! My first platinum jewelry from
Tiffany’s.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

bibs76 said:


> View attachment 4519513
> 
> My Tiffany diamonds after a clean.
> 
> Lucida engagement ring  1.01ct E colour
> Lucida wedding band .56ct
> DBTY pendant .44ct
> Classic solitaire earrings .33each
> Cobblestone ring 2.15ct
> Plain Lucida wedding band



gorgeous thanks for sharing! wear in good health  xx


----------



## Tatti_

My new circle bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

My Tiffany and Co Calling Cards. Hiding my telephone number and email address for obvious reasons
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Tatti_ said:


> My new circle bracelet.
> View attachment 4541533


lovely.
"J!m"


----------



## viewwing

My right and left hands today!


----------



## Awongyy

Putting my collection of colour by the yard today.


----------



## Sylly

My first non-silver pieces from Tiffany; rose gold onyx ring and bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

bibs76 said:


> View attachment 4519513
> 
> My Tiffany diamonds after a clean.
> 
> Lucida engagement ring  1.01ct E colour
> Lucida wedding band .56ct
> DBTY pendant .44ct
> Classic solitaire earrings .33each
> Cobblestone ring 2.15ct
> Plain Lucida wedding band


Great Collection


----------



## Tabitha14

Hi everyone. I would like to buy the medium heart tag charm. My wrist is 5.5inches. Do i get the 7inch or 7.5inch bracelet? I usually get the medium size in the small bead bracelets but the medium in the heart tag bracelet is a 7.5inches. I know that chunky chains take up more arm room, but what does everything think? Thanks inadvance.


----------



## LittleStar88

Tabitha14 said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to buy the medium heart tag charm. My wrist is 5.5inches. Do i get the 7inch or 7.5inch bracelet? I usually get the medium size in the small bead bracelets but the medium in the heart tag bracelet is a 7.5inches. I know that chunky chains take up more arm room, but what does everything think? Thanks inadvance.



It is a difficult question. I think their bracelet sizing may vary. I have a size L bracelet (7.5" wrist - bead bracelet with the small beads and a charm) and I have also seen some M in the past or XL currently fitting 7.5" wrist. Because of this I am just not sure what to say because I have been confused, too!


----------



## Tabitha14

LittleStar88 said:


> It is a difficult question. I think their bracelet sizing may vary. I have a size L bracelet (7.5" wrist - bead bracelet with the small beads and a charm) and I have also seen some M in the past or XL currently fitting 7.5" wrist. Because of this I am just not sure what to say because I have been confused, too!


I usually buy online cos' the closet shop is hundreds of miles away. I am guessing i should buy it in medium since my bead bracelet is medium, but i think small maybe better. I wish i could try it on. When i called them to get advice last year, they said i needed a small bead bracelet. I opted for medium which sits much better. My friend has a small and i tried hers on.


----------



## bibs76

My 'others' Tiffany collection.  Diamond collection on p.579

Silver bangle with 2 small diamonds 
Heart toggle necklace
Pearl and silver infinity necklace
Pearl earrings
18k wave earrings


----------



## AndreaM99

My very first jewelery from Tiffany. Lynn earrings. My husband totally surprised me with this purchase. I have been searching for decent and elegant looking studs for a while. I love them.


----------



## Julezah

AndreaM99 said:


> My very first jewelery from Tiffany. Lynn earrings. My husband totally surprised me with this purchase. I have been searching for decent and elegant looking studs for a while. I love them.


Beautiful! Would love to see a picture of them on!


----------



## SandiaCSA

my soleste oval


----------



## All_things_dainty

Can anyone of you measure the size of your beads if you own a bracelet like this please?  I measured mine and it's 3mm only, not 4mm as stated on the website. Plus, I wore it for 2 weeks only and it started tarnishing already. I'm so paranoid


----------



## Tabitha14

All_things_dainty said:


> Can anyone of you measure the size of your beads if you own a bracelet like this please?  I measured mine and it's 3mm only, not 4mm as stated on the website. Plus, I wore it for 2 weeks only and it started tarnishing already. I'm so paranoid



Are you sure it's only 3mm? Mine looks the same and I have 4 of them. However i wear mine all the time and they haven't tarnished. Yours looks fine apart from the tarnishing. My tiffany necklace and earrings tarnish quickly.


----------



## Tabitha14

Tatti_ said:


> Finally I found the perfect bracelet for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!  This is definitely not my last tiffany piece...
> 
> It's so easy to put on and I can size it by myself.
> 
> View attachment 4298778


 Gorgeous! I want to get the same one. Can i ask about your sizing? What size wrist and what size bracelet did you go for? X


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m not sure if I’ve ever shared my Atlas Square pendant, but I’ve worn it for 3 days straight.  That is rare for me so I decided to take a pic!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I’m not sure if I’ve ever shared my Atlas Square pendant, but I’ve worn it for 3 days straight.  That is rare for me so I decided to take a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575291


This is beautiful MahoganyQT ! This would be my signature piece, everyday, all day ! Speaking of rare... Thank you for making a celebrity guest appearance on PurseForum.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> This is beautiful MahoganyQT ! This would be my signature piece, everyday, all day ! Speaking of rare... Thank you for making a celebrity guest appearance on PurseForum.
> "J!m"



My pleasure! I’ve been around, but I’ve been spending more time in the handbag forums lately.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> My pleasure! I’ve been around, but I’ve been spending more time in the handbag forums lately.


Honored... and lucky for the handbag forum for having the great fortune of your presence,
"J!m"


----------



## YS1_

Just added the Jazz eternity band to my collection. Like a cat and a laser, I can’t stop looking at it. ✨ Thanks for letting me share!~ 

So excited for the Tiffany red ribbon to make a comeback too. I love how they added so many new designs in general this year... Especially to the T collection. Feels so modern and refreshing!

Tiffany Jazz (platinum)
Tiffany T Wrap (white gold)


----------



## Addy

Bday gift from hubby... Circlet earrings


----------



## MatAllston

Addy said:


> Bday gift from hubby... Soleste earrings
> 
> View attachment 4593308


Very nice. Hope you don’t mind me correcting the name, these are the circlet earrings.


----------



## Addy

MatAllston said:


> Very nice. Hope you don’t mind me correcting the name, these are the circlet earrings.


Not at all! Thank you!


----------



## MatAllston

Addy said:


> Not at all! Thank you!


You’re most welcome. Enjoy your beautiful earrings. I wear mine often.


----------



## jpezmom

Addy said:


> Bday gift from hubby... Circlet earrings
> 
> View attachment 4593308


What a beautiful gift!  I love this design - so sparkly.  Congrats!!


----------



## Roseguard

I am deciding between the two


----------



## BostonBlockhead

My new Makers Narrow Cuff.  LOVE IT.  It's a unisex cuff so it has some nice weight to it.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

BostonBlockhead said:


> My new Makers Narrow Cuff.  LOVE IT.  It's a unisex cuff so it has some nice weight to it.
> 
> View attachment 4597464
> View attachment 4597465
> View attachment 4597466


Wow I really love this!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

YS1_ said:


> Just added the Jazz eternity band to my collection. Like a cat and a laser, I can’t stop looking at it. ✨ Thanks for letting me share!~
> 
> So excited for the Tiffany red ribbon to make a comeback too. I love how they added so many new designs in general this year... Especially to the T collection. Feels so modern and refreshing!
> 
> Tiffany Jazz (platinum)
> Tiffany T Wrap (white gold)


Off topic but wow! You have great hands!


----------



## DLdesign

My very first Tiffany piece which arrived today (pre-owned). It's the large circlet necklace - the previous owner didn't get along with the chain attaching at one point because it kept twisting and ending up face down, so she had an extra platinum 'ear' put on by her jeweller which keeps it flat.

I normally wear gold necklaces and pendants, and I was immediately aware of the weight of the platinum which was interesting.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My Christmas present to me... Tiffany Ruby horizon ring 
totally love it. my first ruby


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Christmas present to me... Tiffany Ruby horizon ring
> totally love it. my first ruby


Stunning ring, I have been curious about this ring. May I ask what is the size of your ring?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> Stunning ring, I have been curious about this ring. May I ask what is the size of your ring?


Thank you MattAllston! 
I usually take a 4.5 US, but this ring is a 4 because the band is so thin 
The white gold and blue sapphire is stunning as well. wish I got a pic when I tried it on  xx


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thank you MattAllston!
> I usually take a 4.5 US, but this ring is a 4 because the band is so thin
> The white gold and blue sapphire is stunning as well. wish I got a pic when I tried it on  xx


Thanks for the feedback. I need to try them the next time I visit the boutique. You should consider getting the blue sapphire down the road. I think these rings would look great too when stacked.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I need to try them the next time I visit the boutique. You should consider getting the blue sapphire down the road. I think these rings would look great too when stacked.


No problems 
I do really like the blue one as well. 
I tried to stack them together in the store, but the red and blue were too much for my skin. (I'm very pale - I can tan on a full moon). I think they'd look great with the diamond version. Or my ruby one with the pink sapphire version (although wasn't available at my store). 
I have had a big shop and TCo after being on ban island for most of this year (I really have enough jewellery but always the want monster comes back again haha). I got a new pair of earrings, a bracelet and this ring all in a week. So I might have to visit ban island again for a while. that blue sapphire though.... 
 xx


----------



## Tatti_

Tabitha14 said:


> Gorgeous! I want to get the same one. Can i ask about your sizing? What size wrist and what size bracelet did you go for? X



Sorry for my late response.  I did not see you're reply.

My wrist is 5,9 and the bracelet is the large one. But it is way to big.   I usually size it on my own.

Yesterday I went to my tiffany to get it
shorten. So I hope it fit perfectly when I get it back... Im a little nervous.

I personally say go with small or medium. For me medium is better. Sometimes my arm getting swollen. When I size my bracelet to small it dosen't move anymore. Big bracelet's need more room to move and longer bracelets are easier to close.


----------



## ale1987

I have been thinking about buying these earrings for the past year, and I finally did! The Paloma Picasso Graffiti X earrings in yellow gold.


----------



## MooMooVT

ale1987 said:


> View attachment 4612340
> 
> I have been thinking about buying these earrings for the past year, and I finally did! The Paloma Picasso Graffiti X earrings in yellow gold.


I bought these over the summer in rose gold and LOVE them! They're my "every day" earrings and they're so delicate and pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Today I picked up these Tiffany T sunglasses!


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

My engagement ring in front of my Christmas tree


----------



## MooMooVT

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> My engagement ring in front of my Christmas tree


OMG! CONGRATULATIONS!! A beauty for sure. Best wishes


----------



## JenJBS

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> My engagement ring in front of my Christmas tree



Congratulations!  It's stunning!


----------



## sophiaberry

New addition to my growing Tiffany and Co collection! My partner surprised me with the rose gold hardwear bead ring—perfect to add to my stack 

Got my first holiday ribbon box, and here’s the ring with the other rings I wear (Cartier love band, sterling silver hardwear bead ring, sterling silver Atlas ring)


----------



## melroseco2000

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> My engagement ring in front of my Christmas tree


Congratulations!!!


----------



## melroseco2000

I am losing my mind over my first Tiffany key.  I am in love.


----------



## raspberrypink

Got the red packets for Chinese New Year from my very lovely SA! He went out of the way to get this set for me which I truly appreciate. It's the Year of the Rat so all these furry creatures are out to play .


----------



## staceyjan

JenJBS said:


> Today I picked up these Tiffany T sunglasses!


How do you like them?  I just got them in gold but didn't wear them yet.


----------



## JenJBS

staceyjan said:


> How do you like them?  I just got them in gold but didn't wear them yet.



I love them, and hope you will love yours.


----------



## raspberrypink

Picked up my new glasses today. Love the bling at the side ❤. Could always use some bling to light up my way ahead....


----------



## sophiaberry

Updated whole collection shot! I’ve given away/upgraded/added quite a few new things to my collection since 2018 

My current collection:
-sterling silver atlas open bangle
-yellow gold mini smile necklace 
-sterling silver hardwear ball ring
-sterling silver micro hardwear link bracelet
-sterling silver bean necklace
-sterling silver atlas ring
-sterling silver Frank Gehry ring 
-yellow gold dbty
-sterling silver bead bracelet (turquoise heart)
-rose gold hardwear ball ring

I got rid of:
-sterling silver bead bracelet (pink heart)
-an old Elsa Peretti lariat necklace
-sterling silver dbty necklace 
-sterling silver mini smile necklace


----------



## Chezza25

View attachment 4660172

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello Tiffany and Co lovers! Just wanted to introduce my Blue Topaz Butterfly ring that I got for Valentine’s Day/Advance bday gift.  Thanks for letting me share! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4660171


----------



## Ilovetandco

Chezza25 said:


> View attachment 4660172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tiffany and Co lovers! Just wanted to introduce my Blue Topaz Butterfly ring that I got for Valentine’s Day/Advance bday gift.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660171


Loveee


----------



## Chezza25

Ilovetandco said:


> Loveee



Thanks sweety! I am very happy with it too! Thanks for appreciating! ☺️


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone
How are things in the Tiffany Store lately? Since it was purchased by LVMH. Are things better there?


----------



## Silversnob

sophiaberry said:


> Updated whole collection shot! I’ve given away/upgraded/added quite a few new things to my collection since 2018
> 
> My current collection:
> -sterling silver atlas open bangle
> -yellow gold mini smile necklace
> -sterling silver hardwear ball ring
> -sterling silver micro hardwear link bracelet
> -sterling silver bean necklace
> -sterling silver atlas ring
> -sterling silver Frank Gehry ring
> -yellow gold dbty
> -sterling silver bead bracelet (turquoise heart)
> -rose gold hardwear ball ring
> 
> I got rid of:
> -sterling silver bead bracelet (pink heart)
> -an old Elsa Peretti lariat necklace
> -sterling silver dbty necklace
> -sterling silver mini smile necklace


Great collection! What size is your DBTY?


----------



## sophiaberry

Silversnob said:


> Great collection! What size is your DBTY?



I got the smallest size!! I think it’s 0.05


----------



## Silversnob

sophiaberry said:


> I got the smallest size!! I think it’s 0.05


Thank you !


----------



## viewwing

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> How are things in the Tiffany Store lately? Since it was purchased by LVMH. Are things better there?


What do you mean by better?


----------



## Pagan

in the last week, I've added two pairs of earrings to my collection. I blame all of you. 





I absolutely adore these. I eyed them for a couple of years and convinced myself they were special occasion earrings. On the contrary, they look awesome with jeans or a tailored suit; a little touch of femininity.

Because I love the swing so much, I succumbed to these days later. I almost bought the single pearl version because I love the HardWare ball earrings so much but in the end thought I'd at least try these ones on.




They arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Pagan

Well the Pearls by the Yard earrings arrived - I hate them. 

They look like a Mother’s Day special at People’s for $69.99. They are nothing like the HardWare Hook Ball earrings I adore. They’re going back - I’ll choose something else that I like in person.


----------



## uhpharm01

viewwing said:


> What do you mean by better?


Yes are things getting better at Tiffany's? Thank you


----------



## Pagan

Hated the earrings but ended up ordering a DBTY necklace instead. Why do I always trade up?


----------



## Silversnob

Pagan said:


> Hated the earrings but ended up ordering a DBTY necklace instead. Why do I always trade up?


What size and color?btw great choice,love the DBTY!


----------



## Pagan

Silversnob said:


> What size and color?btw great choice,love the DBTY!


RG  with a .17 diamond. I really like the heavier bezel. I’m going to wear it layered with my 16mm Open Heart pendant.


----------



## osang321

Tiffany T collection


----------



## osang321

Tiffany Hardware in grey moonstone. Love the bracelet, having second thoughts on the ring.


----------



## Ylesiya

Any Schlumberger fans here? My love:


----------



## nauornever

osang321 said:


> Tiffany Hardware in grey moonstone. Love the bracelet, having second thoughts on the ring.


I really like it, especially together with the bracelet! But I'm biased, I own the same one with the pearl.


----------



## nauornever

Ylesiya said:


> Any Schlumberger fans here? My love:
> View attachment 4728523


It's gorgeous!


----------



## merekat703

Smile!


----------



## yubonita

bibs76 said:


> View attachment 4519513
> 
> My Tiffany diamonds after a clean.
> 
> Lucida engagement ring  1.01ct E colour
> Lucida wedding band .56ct
> DBTY pendant .44ct
> Classic solitaire earrings .33each
> Cobblestone ring 2.15ct
> Plain Lucida wedding band


Lovely collection! Do you mind sharing a mod shot of your solitaire earrings? I have been eyeing a pair in a similar size but don’t know what the real size is. Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## amjac2wm

Added the rose gold metro bangle to my bracelet stack about a week ago!

And also added the HTF firefly ring to my collection back in February!


----------



## beth001

JennC41 said:


> I'm starting a new job  Monday, and I strongly believe in buying myself gifts. (I get a "to-me, from-me" Christmas gift for myself every year, for example.) When I landed the new job, I decided it justified a "gift" to celebrate. The timing was apparently perfect, because I'd been searching for eons for a two-tone Tiffany Fascination Ball charm (which I gather was retired long ago), and out of nowhere, I ran across one (in perfect condition, still in its Tiffany pouch, no less!!) at an estate sale. Of course, what good is a charm without something to put it on, right? So for the other part of my gift, I ordered the Round Clasping Link Bracelet in sterling silver. (I don't live near a Tiffany & Co., so I had to order it.) It arrived about a week and a half ago, and I absolutely love it so much I've barely taken it off. I plan to add additional Tiffany & Co. charms to it, but I also like the ease with which the charms can be removed for a more simple, less "janglely" -- is that a word?? -- effect.
> 
> (I also have a titanium key, although I need to get something longer on which to wear it. Any recommendations? I included it in the photo as well.)


It's lovely!  I hope you're still wearing it and still enjoying it.


----------



## tutu2008

My husband bought these Victoria earrings for me today for our anniversary ❤️ I’m also wearing Tiffany’s DBTY here which I bought for myself 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## viewwing

tutu2008 said:


> My husband bought these Victoria earrings for me today for our anniversary ❤ I’m also wearing Tiffany’s DBTY here which I bought for myself
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774200


Love it!


----------



## tutu2008

Thank you so much!!!! I’m over the moon!


----------



## tutu2008

Here is my Tiffany link bracelet with a few platinum/diamond charms (the moon was a pendant that they made into a charm for me)


----------



## MooMooVT

tutu2008 said:


> My husband bought these Victoria earrings for me today for our anniversary ❤ I’m also wearing Tiffany’s DBTY here which I bought for myself
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774200


Gorgeous! Happy Anniversary


----------



## viewwing

My combination for today


----------



## znaifeh

Was finally able to add this piece to my collection, Paloma Knot Bracelet in Sodalite. It’s been hit and miss (mostly miss) in stock for a long time it seems.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Added a Tiffany ribbon engagement ring as a right hand ring for my birthday.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Loubishoetopia said:


> Added a Tiffany ribbon engagement ring as a right hand ring for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4780012


Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your beautiful ring!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

AntiqueShopper said:


> Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your beautiful ring!



Thank you very much!


----------



## viewwing

Today’s combo

Soleste, t ring n smile bracelet


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

It was my birthday back in May but with the stores closed because of Covid, I’ve only recently made the trip to pick out a gift. I wanted to branch out from my solely silver collection so opted for the Paloma’s Graffiti X bracelet in yellow gold. I’m in love  and I’ve not seen any pictures of this item on the forum so thought I would share!


----------



## mindless

My first tiffany piece. Looking forward to add the T wire bracelet too. Too much 'T' though?


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

mindless said:


> My first tiffany piece. Looking forward to add the T wire bracelet too. Too much 'T' though?
> 
> View attachment 4811985


No such thing as too much 
It’s beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## mindless

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> No such thing as too much
> It’s beautiful, enjoy!


Thanks! Hope to add the bracelet to my collection soon.


----------



## MooMooVT

mindless said:


> My first tiffany piece. Looking forward to add the T wire bracelet too. Too much 'T' though?
> 
> View attachment 4811985


This is amazing! Great size on your and nice sparkle.


----------



## mindless

MooMooVT said:


> This is amazing! Great size on your and nice sparkle.


Thanks!!


----------



## PamK

Tiffany bracelets day!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Wow! That is some serious gold! I love it!



PamK said:


> Tiffany bracelets day!
> 
> View attachment 4815166


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love both my tiffany pieces in yellow gold!     They sparks joy


----------



## PamK

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That is some serious gold! I love it!


Thanks so much!! ❤️


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Love both my tiffany pieces in yellow gold!     They sparks joy
> 
> View attachment 4815281



Beautiful! Is that DBTY heart shaped?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful! Is that DBTY heart shaped?


Thanks!   Ah no. It’s just the classic shape. Reflective I guess.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone
> How are things in the Tiffany Store lately? Since it was purchased by LVMH. Are things better there?


I don't think this purchase has been completed yet.


----------



## uhpharm01

osang321 said:


> Tiffany T collection


nice stack


----------



## uhpharm01

PamK said:


> Tiffany bracelets day!
> 
> View attachment 4815166


omg that double circle bracelet in yellow gold amazing.


----------



## PamK

uhpharm01 said:


> omg that double circle bracelet in yellow gold amazing.


Thanks so much! It’s one of their Schlumberger pieces. Had never seen it on their website, and when my SA brought it in, it was ❤️!


----------



## viewwing

To match my skirt today


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tiffany Soleste Brown-Orange Diamond pendant


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany Soleste Brown-Orange Diamond pendant
> 
> View attachment 4826331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826332


So beautiful!  I love the orange in it!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

AntiqueShopper said:


> So beautiful!  I love the orange in it!



Thanks very much  xx


----------



## Canturi lover

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany Soleste Brown-Orange Diamond pendant
> 
> View attachment 4826331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826332


Love love love love!! The fire in that diamond is amazing!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Canturi lover said:


> Love love love love!! The fire in that diamond is amazing!!



Thanks so much lovely lady  i am super happy with it. hubby surprised me with the matching ring 
im not sure what for!


----------



## Canturi lover

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks so much lovely lady  i am super happy with it. hubby surprised me with the matching ring
> im not sure what for!
> 
> View attachment 4827212


Absolutely gorgeous!! The colour is so beautiful


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks so much lovely lady  i am super happy with it. hubby surprised me with the matching ring
> im not sure what for!
> 
> View attachment 4827212


We are twins!  I own that ring too!  It looks amazing on you!  So sweet that your husband surprised you!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

AntiqueShopper said:


> We are twins!  I own that ring too!  It looks amazing on you!  So sweet that your husband surprised you!



Awesome ! Share pics! I would love to see yours as well.  xx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Awesome ! Share pics! I would love to see yours as well.  xx





Here is mine!  I’ve had her for over 3 years and the color makes me so happy.  I love your matching pendant!  It is definitely on my Tiffany list.  Maybe next year for my 40th!  Enjoy wearing yours and definitely look at your ring at different times of day.  The stone color always seems to change slightly.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

AntiqueShopper said:


> View attachment 4828186
> 
> Here is mine!  I’ve had her for over 3 years and the color makes me so happy.  I love your matching pendant!  It is definitely on my Tiffany list.  Maybe next year for my 40th!  Enjoy wearing yours and definitely look at your ring at different times of day.  The stone color always seems to change slightly.



WOW stunning ! it seriously looks exactly the same ! twinning 
thank you very much  
i will hope for you, for your 40th 
xx


----------



## WineLover

Just spent a good part of my morning admiring all the lovely pieces in this thread. Most of my Tiffany jewelry is SS, today I’m wearing 1837 necklace and toggle bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Snagged before the rumored price increase. Tiffany Victoria earrings.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Loubishoetopia said:


> Snagged before the rumored price increase. Tiffany Victoria earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4830649



Very nice! Which size did you get? Also, please post a pic of you wearing them if you don't mind. They are dreamy!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Very nice! Which size did you get? Also, please post a pic of you wearing them if you don't mind. They are dreamy!




I got the mini size. I’m pretty petite and I am happy how they look on me. I love them! Very sparkly in person. I will post a pic after I do my hair tomorrow.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Loubishoetopia said:


> Snagged before the rumored price increase. Tiffany Victoria earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4830649


So pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

AntiqueShopper said:


> So pretty!  Congratulations!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Mod shot of mini Tiffany Victoria earrings


----------



## viewwing

It’s T time!


----------



## Greenbling

This was originally a silver bracelet with a watering can charm. I've added 3 other T&Co pendants that I no longer wear as charms. Then have the bracelet plated into light rose gold.


----------



## pat222

My anniversary treasures!  After a couple of tries with the DBTY necklaces I juat didn’t love them on me. Here is what I finally decided on. 

Elsa Peretti Open Heart hoops - these are perfect and I’m so happy!

I had the diamond pendant (from our local jeweler) that my sweet man gifted me with 10 years ago.  I never liked the chain so I replaced it with a Tiffany platinum one. I’m thinking I love it now.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## brbshopping

After slaving away at school assignments all week, this cheered me up!


----------



## Ha Bui

My 1st Tif


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ha Bui said:


> My 1st Tif
> View attachment 4869497
> View attachment 4869497


Beautiful!  Wear it in good health


----------



## Ylesiya

Schlumberger addiction


----------



## Canturi lover

Ylesiya said:


> Schlumberger addiction
> 
> View attachment 4876794


OMG...... they are beautiful! Do you stack them? Would love to see more pics


----------



## Ylesiya

Canturi lover said:


> OMG...... they are beautiful! Do you stack them? Would love to see more pics


I stack them, I wear them next to each other, just one at a time - I am so crazy about them... I more left to complete the collection!!! (pink sapphire and pink gold!) I'll share more pics soon - nice ones in action!  This one I am sharing here is a bit insane of course


----------



## Canturi lover

Ylesiya said:


> I stack them, I wear them next to each other, just one at a time - I am so crazy about them... I more left to complete the collection!!! (pink sapphire and pink gold!) I'll share more pics soon - nice ones in action!  This one I am sharing here is a bit insane of course
> 
> View attachment 4876812


Wow thanks for sharing. Can’t wait to see the complete row


----------



## Honeymoon

Ylesiya said:


> I stack them, I wear them next to each other, just one at a time - I am so crazy about them... I more left to complete the collection!!! (pink sapphire and pink gold!) I'll share more pics soon - nice ones in action!  This one I am sharing here is a bit insane of course
> 
> View attachment 4876812


 Wow, my dream is to own one Schlumberger sixteen stone.  You’re so fortunate to have so many.  Beautiful!


----------



## Ylesiya

Honeymoon said:


> Wow, my dream is to own one Schlumberger sixteen stone.  You’re so fortunate to have so many.  Beautiful!


Thank you so much, I do count my blessings. These rings are old vintage as well, back when Tiffany made them heavy and thick. What you see these days in the shop is much lighter and thinner...
Wearing my 36 stones today!!!


----------



## ivdw

Ylesiya said:


> Schlumberger addiction
> 
> View attachment 4876794


Are they comfortable for daily wear?


----------



## Ylesiya

ivdw said:


> Are they comfortable for daily wear?


It really depends on your preferences. It's a bit spiky on its sides of course due to its design but I got used to it so I don't even notice they are there. My rings are also vintage so they are wider. Modern versions in the store are slimmer so they have to be easier to wear.


----------



## Rami00

Ylesiya said:


> Schlumberger addiction


WOW! FLOORED!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Ylesiya said:


> I stack them, I wear them next to each other, just one at a time - I am so crazy about them... I more left to complete the collection!!! (pink sapphire and pink gold!) I'll share more pics soon - nice ones in action!  This one I am sharing here is a bit insane of course
> 
> View attachment 4876812


you're one lucky lady! these are a dream


----------



## viewwing

Today’s combination


----------



## baglici0us

My sparkler addiction!


----------



## baglici0us

I’d love a Schlumberger or one of these new Paloma Picasso beauties next.


----------



## baglici0us

Ylesiya said:


> Schlumberger addiction
> 
> View attachment 4876794


 I’m in awe of your stunning collection! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

baglici0us said:


> My sparkler addiction!
> View attachment 4893696



WOWZERS! great collection ! this is total goals! wear in good health xx


----------



## Ylesiya

baglici0us said:


> I’m in awe of your stunning collection! Which one is your favorite?



Thank you  I love them all but I think I really like the tsavorite ring - because the stones stand out very dramatically in that and they have a really, really nice vivid green colour. It really makes it special. And of course classic 16 diamonds YG + platinum one: it's really elegant and goes with anything. 
Few times I went to VCA the SA was really impressed with this ring and even asked me if I could let him hold it


----------



## baglici0us

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  I love them all but I think I really like the tsavorite ring - because the stones stand out very dramatically in that and they have a really, really nice vivid green colour. It really makes it special. And of course classic 16 diamonds YG + platinum one: it's really elegant and goes with anything.
> Few times I went to VCA the SA was really impressed with this ring and even asked me if I could let him hold it


I’ve loved the sixteen stone ring for 12 years now and your post has inspired me to get my first. I’ve always loved the YG + blue sapphires ring but I found the platinum with blue sapphires on eBay last night and snapped it up!


----------



## codejelly




----------



## Ylesiya

baglici0us said:


> I’ve loved the sixteen stone ring for 12 years now and your post has inspired me to get my first. I’ve always loved the YG + blue sapphires ring but I found the platinum with blue sapphires on eBay last night and snapped it up!



Oh my god!!! Please do show me once you receive it!! Can't wait to see such a beauty - and I think I know what ring you are talking about!


----------



## baglici0us

Ylesiya said:


> Oh my god!!! Please do show me once you receive it!! Can't wait to see such a beauty - and I think I know what ring you are talking about!


It arrived today! It’s stunning. A little spiky on the sides though due to the stones going all the way around.


----------



## Ylesiya

baglici0us said:


> It arrived today! It’s stunning. A little spiky on the sides though due to the stones going all the way around.
> View attachment 4897224


This is so beautiful!!! Congrats! please do share more pics in Schlumberger thread: this is such an eye candy, and I don't have this particular one in my collection


----------



## baglici0us

Ylesiya said:


> This is so beautiful!!! Congrats! please do share more pics in Schlumberger thread: this is such an eye candy, and I don't have this particular one in my collection


I will! I’ll take some pics tomorrow. In the meantime, here it is looking pretty in my jewelry box.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

This arrived today. Tiffany fleur de lis key stem earrings in platinum.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Loubishoetopia said:


> This arrived today. Tiffany fleur de lis key stem earrings in platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897753
> View attachment 4897754


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Canturi lover

baglici0us said:


> I will! I’ll take some pics tomorrow. In the meantime, here it is looking pretty in my jewelry box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897313


You have a very beautiful collection.


----------



## baglici0us

Canturi lover said:


> You have a very beautiful collection.


Thank you! As you can tell, I’m a huge Tiffany fan and I think I have all designers represented in my jewelry box. Peretti, Picasso, Gehry and now Schlumberger.


----------



## tdsunshine

cvlshopaholic said:


> I recently treated myself to the Circlet Mini earrings.  They are so gorgeous for everyday wear, they sparkle beautifully


The earrings are gorgeous. Are they the smaller or larger sized ones??


----------



## WineLover

Mixed metals day. Wearing my Tiffany sterling and 18k yg heart link necklace and bracelet paired with the Frank Gerhy Axis ring and earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

WineLover said:


> Mixed metals day. Wearing my Tiffany sterling and 18k yg heart link necklace and bracelet paired with the Frank Gerhy Axis ring and earrings.
> View attachment 4899531
> View attachment 4899532
> View attachment 4899534


We are Bracelet and Ring twins!


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> We are Bracelet and Ring twins!
> [/QUOTE





AntiqueShopper said:


> We are Bracelet and Ring twins!


Awesome!


----------



## Deleted 698298

WineLover said:


> Mixed metals day. Wearing my Tiffany sterling and 18k yg heart link necklace and bracelet paired with the Frank Gerhy Axis ring and earrings.
> View attachment 4899531
> View attachment 4899532
> View attachment 4899534


Love it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ylesiya said:


> Schlumberger addiction
> 
> View attachment 4876794


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

You ladies are KILLING me!


----------



## WineLover

Consumer2much said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## Ylesiya

New addition to the collection!
T1 rose gold ring. Unexpected present. I really do love it: it's such a simple but yet striking design which catches one's eye. Perfect for daily wear and super, super comfortable.
 I would have preferred it in yellow gold to match my bracelet but I understand that I can't complain. Still feels like I have to wear bracelet and ring on different hands.
What do you think ladies?.. coz I am a bit lost.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ylesiya said:


> New addition to the collection!
> T1 rose gold ring. Unexpected present. I really do love it: it's such a simple but yet striking design which catches one's eye. Perfect for daily wear and super, super comfortable.
> I would have preferred it in yellow gold to match my bracelet but I understand that I can't complain. Still feels like I have to wear bracelet and ring on different hands.
> What do you think ladies?.. coz I am a bit lost.
> View attachment 4901280
> View attachment 4901281


It looks beautiful with your bracelet. Congratulations!


----------



## malealovelv

Updated Tiffany collection picture from four years ago (post #8149), I’ve added nice pieces since then and still plan to add more


----------



## LittleStar88

Ylesiya said:


> New addition to the collection!
> T1 rose gold ring. Unexpected present. I really do love it: it's such a simple but yet striking design which catches one's eye. Perfect for daily wear and super, super comfortable.
> I would have preferred it in yellow gold to match my bracelet but I understand that I can't complain. Still feels like I have to wear bracelet and ring on different hands.
> What do you think ladies?.. coz I am a bit lost.
> View attachment 4901280
> View attachment 4901281



Wear them together! Gorgeous!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Updated  bought some pieces and sold some pieces so had to update my insurance and thought maybe someone might be interested to see hahaha 
thanks for letting me share. all your pieces are gorgeous and i love seeing all your photos x


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Updated  bought some pieces and sold some pieces so had to update my insurance and thought maybe someone might be interested to see hahaha
> thanks for letting me share. all your pieces are gorgeous and i love seeing all your photos x


Amazing Collection!


----------



## baglici0us

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Updated  bought some pieces and sold some pieces so had to update my insurance and thought maybe someone might be interested to see hahaha
> thanks for letting me share. all your pieces are gorgeous and i love seeing all your photos x



I love your beautifully curated collection! Especially all the gemstone, zellige and marrakesh pieces!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Amazing Collection!



thank so much lovely lady. very kind of you  xx



baglici0us said:


> I love your beautifully curated collection! Especially all the gemstone, zellige and marrakesh pieces!



thank you very much  i loved that collection! ive been to morocco and i loved it there and that design just speaks to me xx


----------



## Canturi lover

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Updated  bought some pieces and sold some pieces so had to update my insurance and thought maybe someone might be interested to see hahaha
> thanks for letting me share. all your pieces are gorgeous and i love seeing all your photos x


Love this


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Canturi lover said:


> Love this



thanks so much ! so kind of you xx


----------



## SerenaRandy

Greenbling said:


> This was originally a silver bracelet with a watering can charm. I've added 3 other T&Co pendants that I no longer wear as charms. Then have the bracelet plated into light rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 4843566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843567


Love your link bracelet! Because of this pic, I just ordered the medium link too


----------



## Ylesiya

T1 in action: PG ring and YG bangle!


----------



## YAN-RU JHOU

Delicious hot Godiva chocolate peppermint


----------



## WineLover

Feeling festive today, wearing my two Tiffany candy cane charms together on sterling rope necklace.


----------



## Ylesiya

This is one of the best rings in the whole Tiffany Schlumberger collection. The sweet tint of pink gold really works well with the design I think. Definitely it's one of my absolute favourites!


----------



## etoile de mer

Some favorite silver pieces, I often wear these during the holidays. 

Leaf brooch and Santa pendant worn on a bead chain.







I received this Santa pendant years back at Christmas. It was originally attached to a split ring, and meant for keys. But I love to wear it on this bead chain, as a necklace.


----------



## etoile de mer

Posting for @Ylesiya , as requested!

Some quick pics of my large platinum and diamond dragonfly brooch, worn pinned to my coat, and also as a pendant.


----------



## WineLover

etoile de mer said:


> Posting for @Ylesiya , as requested!
> 
> Some quick pics of my large platinum and diamond dragonfly brooch, worn pinned to my coat, and also as a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4933342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933343
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933344


I love interesting and unique brooches. That is exquisite!


----------



## etoile de mer

WineLover said:


> I love interesting and unique brooches. That is exquisite!



Many thanks, WineLover!  I'm a fan of brooches, as well.


----------



## k*d

Medium Victoria multi-cluster earrings in rose gold


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying my new Victoria diamond vine ring in platinum, which was my Christmas present from my husband.


----------



## etoile de mer

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my new Victoria diamond vine ring in platinum, which was my Christmas present from my husband.
> 
> View attachment 4939413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939414



Lovely, *Dextersmom*, so elegant!


----------



## Dextersmom

etoile de mer said:


> Lovely, *Dextersmom*, so elegant!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cunhaam

viewwing said:


> My combination for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776441


Love your combination! Is that a Novo and a Metro band?


----------



## viewwing

Cunhaam said:


> Love your combination! Is that a Novo and a Metro band?


The top band is the  metro, the bottom one is the soleste and the middle one is the nesting band.


----------



## etudes

My Tiffany collection, they are all in yellow gold
- Butterfly pendant
- Crown Key
- DBTY drop earrings 4 diamonds
- DBTY necklace 0.32ct GVVS1
- Knot Key
- DBTY necklace 0.08ct
- DBTY bracelet 0.08ct
- Novo ring


----------



## etoile de mer

Elsa Peretti yellow gold, starfish brooches worn on my hat and coat.


----------



## BPC

My small collection:
1.5" fleur de lis in platinum
2.25" White Gold Clover key (no longer available) 
An extra 18" white gold tiff chain
Yellow gold knife edge travel ring
Rose Gold mini lock (no longer available)
Rose Gold Atlas key 
Small Rose Gold Pierced Atlas pendant
Rose Gold Atlas Bar pendant (not sure it's still available?)
All chains are also from T&CO


----------



## Canturi lover

etoile de mer said:


> Elsa Peretti yellow gold, starfish brooches worn on my hat and coat.
> 
> View attachment 4944119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944120


Love love love this


----------



## etoile de mer

Canturi lover said:


> Love love love this



Many thanks, *Canturi lover*!


----------



## baglici0us

Sharing my new-to-me pink tourmaline soleste ring. ❤️


----------



## snark crackle pop

Treated myself to celebrate a big work milestone. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

snark crackle pop said:


> Treated myself to celebrate a big work milestone. It’s so beautiful!


Congratulations on your achievement!  Your new ring is beautiful!  Wear it in good health


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## tdsunshine

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4973078


Gorgeous!! The box is almost as nice as what’s inside!!


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## Ylesiya

This Tiffany T1 Wrap bracelet is just gorgeous. Extremely beautiful and intricate piece of jewellery. I just adore it. And it stack perfectly with other items. I'm in love.


----------



## princessLIL

Elsa Peretti open heart earrings 11mm YG.


----------



## baglici0us

Some tanzy soleste goodness!


----------



## princessLIL

Jean Shlumberger turquoise egg pendant 
On 16 inch Tiffany and Co chain.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Haven’t bought from Tiffany for a while but this really catches my eyes.


----------



## JenJBS

hlzpenguin said:


> Haven’t bought from Tiffany for a while but this really catches my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982299



It's beautiful!


----------



## sosauce

It’s almost Valentine’s, so here’s me showing off my Paloma Picasso graffiti love ring! (Also ft. my friends being models for me)


----------



## JenJBS

sosauce said:


> It’s almost Valentine’s, so here’s me showing off my Paloma Picasso graffiti love ring! (Also ft. my friends being models for me)



What a fun idea to include your friends as models!


----------



## chaerimk

I have been wearing this stack for 2 weeks now. Cant stop looking at them. Tiffany diamonds are so spakly.


----------



## sosauce

I don’t know if anyone has ever posted this before, but this is the very limited and hard-to-find save the reef Tiffany T wave smile pendant in white gold with blue sapphires

I’m also showing how it can be worn both ways, if you want an all silver look.


----------



## Aporchuk

Here are my two recent additions: WG Metro with diamonds and YG Hardwear bracelets. I like stacking them with my T bracelet.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aporchuk said:


> Here are my two recent additions: WG Metro with diamonds and YG Hardwear bracelets. I like stacking them with my T bracelet.


Beautiful stack! Elegant, cool and edgy!


----------



## Aporchuk

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful stack! Elegant, cool and edgy!


Thank you very much! I enjoy the stack!


----------



## noellesmommy

Got this little guy for my birthday back in December! He's the Tiffany Save the Wild Lion Charm in rose gold, on an 18" chain. It was really hard to get a detailed photo of him (the photos kept coming out blurry), but I love him!


----------



## emchhardy

noellesmommy said:


> Got this little guy for my birthday back in December! He's the Tiffany Save the Wild Lion Charm in rose gold, on an 18" chain. It was really hard to get a detailed photo of him (the photos kept coming out blurry), but I love him!


I have him as well but in sterling silver and I wear him on a rose gold beaded chain.  It sounds weird - to mix the metals - but it looks cool.  It's a great charm.  Love all the detailing.  And I feel (more) fierce every time I wear it.  Good pick!


----------



## noellesmommy

emchhardy said:


> I have him as well but in sterling silver and I wear him on a rose gold beaded chain.  It sounds weird - to mix the metals - but it looks cool.  It's a great charm.  Love all the detailing.  And I feel (more) fierce every time I wear it.  Good pick!


Yes, he is so detailed! And I wish I had thought to put a beaded chain on my wish list instead of the "regular" one. The regular one is pretty, but the beaded one looks amazing with this charm! And I actually love rose gold with silver toned metals and mix them together myself. 

And yes...I totally get it about "feeling fierce"! It's actually why I put the lion on my wishlist. I'm a very shy, introverted people pleaser...it's extremely hard for me to be assertive...and I wear my lion when I want to remind myself to be fierce!


----------



## viewwing

Aporchuk said:


> Here are my two recent additions: WG Metro with diamonds and YG Hardwear bracelets. I like stacking them with my T bracelet.


This is beautiful! I love this look!


----------



## Aporchuk

viewwing said:


> This is beautiful! I love this look!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ellyprada23

Mini Victoria at 16" and platinum .17 DBY I just got back from lengthening so I could wear them together! Not pictured are my my diamond studs I also had on today


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ellyprada23 said:


> Mini Victoria at 16" and platinum .17 DBY I just got back from lengthening so I could wear them together! Not pictured are my my diamond studs I also had on today
> View attachment 5001161


Looks great together!


----------



## sosauce

I’ve never been a fan of the Return To Tiffany collection, but I bit the bullet for this limited edition bracelet.

It just arrived today. It’s the limited edition, 50 year anniversary, Return to Tiffany, love heart bracelet in rose gold. I love that it says “love” on it. My SA worked very hard to procure a special number for me, as these pieces are serialized 1 through 50.

I feel very lucky to have obtained the perfect number!


----------



## Cool Breeze

sosauce said:


> I’ve never been a fan of the Return To Tiffany collection, but I bit the bullet for this limited edition bracelet.
> 
> It just arrived today. It’s the limited edition, 50 year anniversary, Return to Tiffany, love heart bracelet in rose gold. I love that it says “love” on it. My SA worked very hard to procure a special number for me, as these pieces are serialized 1 through 50.
> 
> I feel very lucky to have obtained the perfect number!
> 
> View attachment 5002393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002394


Congratulations!  It’s a lovely bracelet. Wear it in good health!  Btw, what number did you get?


----------



## Ninozrinox

Tiffany Hardwear medium link bracelet for daily use, bought to mark a career milestone.* *


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Ninozrinox said:


> Tiffany Hardwear medium link bracelet for daily use, bought to mark a career milestone.**
> 
> View attachment 5003468


Congratulations on your milestone!


----------



## Ninozrinox

AntiqueShopper said:


> Congratulations on your milestone!



thank you!


----------



## ellim

sosauce said:


> I’ve never been a fan of the Return To Tiffany collection, but I bit the bullet for this limited edition bracelet.
> 
> It just arrived today. It’s the limited edition, 50 year anniversary, Return to Tiffany, love heart bracelet in rose gold. I love that it says “love” on it. My SA worked very hard to procure a special number for me, as these pieces are serialized 1 through 50.
> 
> I feel very lucky to have obtained the perfect number!
> 
> View attachment 5002393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002394



Is this still available? I can't find on Tiffany website =(


----------



## sosauce

ellim said:


> Is this still available? I can't find on Tiffany website =(


It’s not available online. You have to contact a sales associate.


----------



## BPC

It came today- the Tiffany round tag charm with a tiny sapphire in rose gold.
The initials are for my hubs, and my two pups. Hoping hand engraving lasts since I've read their machine engraving doesn't.


----------



## reflection212

First Tiffany purchase! (T1 ring w diamonds). Also, for the 1.8 carat total eternity diamond ring in the picture, (it’s a half size too big for me) should I stick with the 1.8 carats or would 1 carat (a thinner band) look better stacked with my gold ring. Thank you!


----------



## sosauce

reflection212 said:


> First Tiffany purchase! (T1 ring w diamonds). Also, for the 1.8 carat total eternity diamond ring in the picture, (it’s a half size too big for me) should I stick with the 1.8 carats or would 1 carat (a thinner band) look better stacked with my gold ring. Thank you!



I love the T1 as an index ring. That extra sparkle on the sides is just *mwah*

If you’re going to wear the eternity band below the love ring, then I think the size you chose looks good. But if you’re wearing the diamonds above the love, then I think you should choose something with a smaller carat size. I always put things that are “heavier” looking towards the bottom, since I think it looks more balanced that way.


----------



## reflection212

sosauce said:


> I love the T1 as an index ring. That extra sparkle on the sides is just *mwah*
> 
> If you’re going to wear the eternity band below the love ring, then I think the size you chose looks good. But if you’re wearing the diamonds above the love, then I think you should choose something with a smaller carat size. I always put things that are “heavier” looking towards the bottom, since I think it looks more balanced that way.


Thank you for your input! I’m definitely getting the T1 ring to wear on my left hand. I love it for an everyday ring with my other jewelry. 



I wasn’t sure about the eternity band though. It didn’t look quite right with my gold Love ring. I would put the diamond eternity ring on top because my gold Cartier ring is a loose feeling. I’ll have to try on a 1 carat eternity band next time to see if it creates better balance. I was just wondering if more bling (1.8 carats) is better overall.


----------



## BPC

@reflection212 I like my rings to have the same depth/thickness so I'd probably go for a lower carat weight, or wear them on different fingers.
I know many people think more bling is always better, but I'm definitely not one of those people.


----------



## reflection212

BPC said:


> @reflection212 I like my rings to have the same depth/thickness so I'd probably go for a lower carat weight, or wear them on different fingers.
> I know many people think more bling is always better, but I'm definitely not one of those people.


Thank you for your advice! I’ll wait and try on a lower carat weight to pair with my Cartier band. Hopefully that will look more balanced! I would like to be able to wear stacked and possibly on its own.


----------



## Cool Breeze

reflection212 said:


> First Tiffany purchase! (T1 ring w diamonds). Also, for the 1.8 carat total eternity diamond ring in the picture, (it’s a half size too big for me) should I stick with the 1.8 carats or would 1 carat (a thinner band) look better stacked with my gold ring. Thank you!


The T1 ring looks beautiful on you.  Congratulations!


----------



## reflection212

Cool Breeze said:


> The T1 ring looks beautiful on you.  Congratulations!


Thank you so much! I had my size delivered and I’m loving it already! So comfortable to wear!


----------



## sosauce

Finally bought the medium T smile pendant. The shape is just perfectly proportioned in my opinion. It sits right between the collar bones, and I think it’s super flattering.

A smile  to make up for my lips that remain hidden behind a mask.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sosauce said:


> Finally bought the medium T smile pendant. The shape is just perfectly proportioned in my opinion. It sits right between the collar bones, and I think it’s super flattering.
> 
> A smile  to make up for my lips that remain hidden behind a mask.



Looks great on you! I didn't realize you could wear it 2 ways.


----------



## ale1987

I’ve started to become more interested in Elsa Peretti pieces that I rarely see, so I took the opportunity to get the Elsa Peretti crucifix necklace. I had originally planned to get it in YG, but I ended up choosing the SS version because I felt like the silver really brought out the clean lines. I love how sculptural and minimalist it is, and I feel like you can definitely tell it’s an EP piece. Thought I’d share it here because I rarely see it on jewelry forums! This version is 27mm wide (I think there might be a smaller version).


----------



## jmoodyy

love my Tiffany T ring! Picking up the Tiffany T1 ring this weekend- can't wait to add it to my Tiffany & Co. collection.


----------



## Cool Breeze

jmoodyy said:


> love my Tiffany T ring! Picking up the Tiffany T1 ring this weekend- can't wait to add it to my Tiffany & Co. collection.
> 
> View attachment 5027465


Wonderful!  Please post mod shots as I’m sure it will be drool-worthy.


----------



## Caz71

in Memory of Elsa Peretti, wearing her dbty. My most worn piece I think.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I've been on the fence about the rose gold RTT bracelet for a while. In fact, my original thread was created in 2017  but whenever given the opportunity I'd always chosen something else over it, even though I've always liked the design. Then I saw sosauce's lovely limited edition RTT bracelet, and knew that it was exactly what I've been waiting for! This limited edition RTT bracelet was released in 2019 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of the Return to Tiffany collection, and each bracelet is numbered 1 to 50.

Long story short, there's one bracelet in the UK and as I wasn't keen on the number and the bracelet is normally an US exclusive, my hubby contacted the Tiffany NY store and purchased one directly from them. We had to pay over 20% in import taxes but it still worked out cheaper than the price of the standard edition here.











A huge thank you to @sosauce for bringing this bracelet to my attention  I really couldn't be happier with my new shiny


----------



## sosauce

Storm Spirit said:


> I've been on the fence about the rose gold RTT bracelet for a while. In fact, my original thread was created in 2017  but whenever given the opportunity I'd always chosen something else over it, even though I've always liked the design. Then I saw sosauce's lovely limited edition RTT bracelet, and knew that it was exactly what I've been waiting for! This limited edition RTT bracelet was released in 2019 to commemorate the 50th anniversary of the Return to Tiffany collection, and each bracelet is numbered 1 to 50.
> 
> Long story short, there's one bracelet in the UK and as I wasn't keen on the number and the bracelet is normally an US exclusive, my hubby contacted the Tiffany NY store and purchased one directly from them. We had to pay over 20% in import taxes but it still worked out cheaper than the price of the standard edition here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A huge thank you to @sosauce for bringing this bracelet to my attention  I really couldn't be happier with my new shiny




Ah~~~ I love it on you! Thank you for sharing, and I’m glad I contributed in some way for your purchase.


----------



## chaerimk

My current stack for spring. 
Loving the T1 collection. Great value for the gold weight. I considered the small JUC but went back to Tiffany after tried on the JUC.


----------



## katieCH008

Just got my new interlocking bracelet, what do you guys think? Don’t see this a lot or is it died down. I heard this may be retired soon. I’m thinking of getting the beads and t bangle to stack them


----------



## AntiqueShopper

katieCH008 said:


> Just got my new interlocking bracelet, what do you guys think? Don’t see this a lot or is it died down. I heard this may be retired soon. I’m thinking of getting the beads and t bangle to stack them


Looks great on you!


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## Taracanada

ChiSquared said:


> I posted on here not too long ago showing off my Tiffany engagement ring and said that it won't be my last Tiffany. Well... here it is, my newest addition: Tiffany enchant flower pendant! I was deciding between this and the Soleste pendant and ultimately decided on this one because I love how the edges are like little flower pedals. It's unique and classic at the same time! I paired it with a pair of diamond flower cluster earrings (not from Tiffany), and they go great together.
> 
> View attachment 4017846


Love it , do you have any model pictures? I am thinking to buy this same pendant on the used market . As this collection is retired now!


----------



## Chanellover2015

chaerimk said:


> My current stack for spring.
> Loving the T1 collection. Great value for the gold weight. I considered the small JUC but went back to Tiffany after tried on the JUC.



im considering both these pieces juste un clou and the T bracelet that you are wearing. What made you go with the T one? Do you know if both juste un clou and T bracelet have the same weight?
id like to hear your opinion on these two pieces.

thanks in advance!


----------



## chaerimk

Chanellover2015 said:


> im considering both these pieces juste un clou and the T bracelet that you are wearing. What made you go with the T one? Do you know if both juste un clou and T bracelet have the same weight?
> id like to hear your opinion on these two pieces.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hey there, I went with the T one because of how substantial it felt. The T one is 22g of gold where the small JUC is only 10g. So double the amount of gold. Then the way the T one open and close vs the JUC. I prefer the way the T one open and close. Not sure why Cartier didnt make the small JUC with same mechanical as original.


----------



## Chanellover2015

chaerimk said:


> Hey there, I went with the T one because of how substantial it felt. The T one is 22g of gold where the small JUC is only 10g. So double the amount of gold. Then the way the T one open and close vs the JUC. I prefer the way the T one open and close. Not sure why Cartier didnt make the small JUC with same mechanical as original.



Wow that’s definitely a substantial difference! I’m going to have to go try it out as I only tried on the t wire bracelet and I wasn’t crazy about it. 
I also tried on the T1 ring in both yellow and rose gold and fell in love with it!
Now I’ll have to decide if I should go for rose or yellow. Thanks again!


----------



## chaerimk

Chanellover2015 said:


> Wow that’s definitely a substantial difference! I’m going to have to go try it out as I only tried on the t wire bracelet and I wasn’t crazy about it.
> I also tried on the T1 ring in both yellow and rose gold and fell in love with it!
> Now I’ll have to decide if I should go for rose or yellow. Thanks again!


If you didnt like the t wire, you wont like small JUC. They both hollow gold. The T one is much more substantial.


----------



## Tatti_

Some pieces that I purchase from 2019-2020


----------



## uhpharm01

Usatova Yulia said:


> Дорогие дамы, не могли бы вы мне помочь и сказать, почему вы предпочитаете Tiffany & Co? Мне нужно немного вдохновения для создания моих работ!


dp


----------



## JY89

Gotten a few statement pieces from Tiffany on my recent visit  Managed to get this necklace before the price increase


----------



## uhpharm01

JY89 said:


> Gotten a few statement pieces from Tiffany on my recent visit  Managed to get this necklace before the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078663
> View attachment 5078664


nice


----------



## JY89

uhpharm01 said:


> nice


Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

JY89 said:


> Gotten a few statement pieces from Tiffany on my recent visit  Managed to get this necklace before the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078663
> View attachment 5078664


You picked some winners!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Caramel Macchiato

chaerimk said:


> My current stack for spring.
> Loving the T1 collection. Great value for the gold weight. I considered the small JUC but went back to Tiffany after tried on the JUC.


Love your stack. So pretty. Does the T1 scratch easily? I have the T1 ring in rose gold and I love it. Contemplating adding a T1 bracelet.


----------



## jmoodyy

Added the T1 ring to my collection!


----------



## katieCH008

jmoodyy said:


> View attachment 5091890
> 
> Added the T1 ring to my collection!


Lovely! Love your nail colors too! Which beige is this?


----------



## jmoodyy

katieCH008 said:


> Lovely! Love your nail colors too! Which beige is this?


Thank you! I don't remember the name, sorry!


----------



## Ylesiya

New addition to my Tiffany collection


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ylesiya said:


> New addition to my Tiffany collection
> View attachment 5092025


Wow, it’s beautiful!  Please tell us more about it (I’m still learning about Tiffany jewelry).  Thanks!


----------



## Ylesiya

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow, it’s beautiful!  Please tell us more about it (I’m still learning about Tiffany jewelry).  Thanks!



Thank you  this is Tiffany's Cobblestone Pendant with diamonds and rubies in platinum.
I am in love completely 
Today's look I am pairing with Schlumberger earrings, ring and Chopard watch:


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  this is Tiffany's Cobblestone Pendant with diamonds and rubies in platinum.
> I am in love completely
> Today's look I am pairing with Schlumberger earrings, ring and Chopard watch:
> View attachment 5094990
> 
> View attachment 5094991


Thank you for the information.  You have an outstanding collection!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  this is Tiffany's Cobblestone Pendant with diamonds and rubies in platinum.
> I am in love completely
> Today's look I am pairing with Schlumberger earrings, ring and Chopard watch:
> View attachment 5094990
> 
> View attachment 5094991



WOW that necklace is total goals my dear. congratulations and enjoy your pendant. wear in good health x


----------



## Ylesiya

Another "crosses" day 
Full platinum ring and classic Schlumberger bracelet


----------



## cvalier26

Here is mine 
- silver olive leaf ring (with my favorite non-tiffany rose gold bunny watch  )
- rose gold dbty .07
- rose gold bean 7mm


----------



## KYZX

Hi everyone - I’m new here and I’ll like to know if anyone has the T open horizontal diamond bar pendant. I’ve been trying to find IRL pictures but I’ve not had any luck online. I’m planning to purchase it in RG. Thanks


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

Just bought my Love Ring and loved matching it with half eternity ring. I got this as my 2nd Tiffany piece and hoping to get more in the future. ❤❤❤


----------



## uhpharm01

jmoodyy said:


> View attachment 5091890
> 
> Added the T1 ring to my collection!


nice


----------



## LuxeLlama

Friday arm party: YG ball bypass bangle with mini smile bracelet, with the T true ring. The smile is pretty small but I love putting it on on rough days - makes me remember to smile


----------



## viewwing

LuxeLlama said:


> Friday arm party: YG ball bypass bangle with mini smile bracelet, with the T true ring. The smile is pretty small but I love putting it on on rough days - makes me remember to smile


I have the same smile bracelet and love it! So easy to wear ...


----------



## LV Rawks

.15 Tiffany & Co solitaire. This was purchased as a remembrance piece after my dad passed away in April. I wear it daily. It’s small but super sparkly!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LV Rawks said:


> .15 Tiffany & Co solitaire. This was purchased as a remembrance piece after my dad passed away in April. I wear it daily. It’s small but super sparkly!


I’m sorry for your loss. 

Beautiful ring and way to remember your father.


----------



## Cool Breeze

LV Rawks said:


> .15 Tiffany & Co solitaire. This was purchased as a remembrance piece after my dad passed away in April. I wear it daily. It’s small but super sparkly!


I’m sorry about the loss of your father.  I think you picked out a beautiful remembrance.


----------



## LV Rawks

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m sorry for your loss.
> 
> Beautiful ring and way to remember your father.


Thank you!


----------



## LV Rawks

Cool Breeze said:


> I’m sorry about the loss of your father.  I think you picked out a beautiful remembrance.


Thank you!


----------



## LRG

Tiffany T Smile (large size, white gold with diamonds)


----------



## znaifeh

New to the collection, Paloma Picasso know bead bracelet in falcon’s eye. Hard to photograph, almost black with flashes of its cousin tigers eye.


----------



## Farii

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> Just bought my Love Ring and loved matching it with half eternity ring. I got this as my 2nd Tiffany piece and hoping to get more in the future. ❤❤❤


This ring is beautiful! Do you wear it everyday? I want to purchase one and I don’t like taking jewellery off. I want to make sure it doesn’t bend out of shape! What do you think of it so far?


----------



## Awongyy

My Tiffany@cat street heart tag from Japan, now soldered to a charm bracelet


----------



## Blingthang

Awongyy said:


> My Tiffany@cat street heart tag from Japan, now soldered to a charm bracelet
> View attachment 5167261


Cute! I've never seen that charm before.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Return to Tiffany Love Lock bracelet (with larger chain option) and 10mm HardWear Bead Bracelet.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

My Tiffany Heart Wrap 32" necklace. Pearl earrings and diamond pendant not Tiffany.


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

Farii said:


> This ring is beautiful! Do you wear it everyday? I want to purchase one and I don’t like taking jewellery off. I want to make sure it doesn’t bend out of shape! What do you think of it so far?



I don't wear it everyday because I tend to change my accessories based on what I'm wearing on that day. But if I do, I don't feel like it will bend out of shape since it's 18K. It's hard wearing not unless you force it which I'm sure you won't do.  Just a few pointers, if I stack with another ring, this ring will lay flat on my finger. If I wear it alone, I just wear it the other way around (the "l" pointing towards you). Not sure if that makes sense. haha But it will avoid catching into anything. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Great balanced yo-yo!
Also collect vintage yo-yos, this was bought new some time ago.


----------



## YS1_

I don’t see the Jazz diamond ring on this forum as much, but think it deserves love. At 0.61ct, I can’t stop looking at it. Bought last year before the pandemic.

At the time, I was deciding between the Cobblestone and Jazz. Even though Cobblestone gets you more ct weight for your buck, the illusion of marquis alternating diamonds made it so much more interesting looking. Because it feels really hefty, I wear it on my thumb most days.

Pictured: 
WG T Wire ring
Jazz Diamond Ring
Metro Eternity Band


----------



## viewwing

YS1_ said:


> I don’t see the Jazz diamond ring on this forum as much, but think it deserves love. At 0.61ct, I can’t stop looking at it. Bought last year before the pandemic.
> 
> At the time, I was deciding between the Cobblestone and Jazz. Even though Cobblestone gets you more ct weight for your buck, the illusion of marquis alternating diamonds made it so much more interesting looking. Because it feels really hefty, I wear it on my thumb most days.
> 
> Pictured:
> WG T Wire ring
> Jazz Diamond Ring
> Metro Eternity Band


It’s so beautiful. Can’t believe it’s being discontinued


----------



## MatAllston

YS1_ said:


> I don’t see the Jazz diamond ring on this forum as much, but think it deserves love. At 0.61ct, I can’t stop looking at it. Bought last year before the pandemic.
> 
> At the time, I was deciding between the Cobblestone and Jazz. Even though Cobblestone gets you more ct weight for your buck, the illusion of marquis alternating diamonds made it so much more interesting looking. Because it feels really hefty, I wear it on my thumb most days.
> 
> Pictured:
> WG T Wire ring
> Jazz Diamond Ring
> Metro Eternity Band


Beautiful. I have the same jazz ring and I love it. The jazz collection is my favorite. I’m sad my SA told me the entire collection is on its way out.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

LV Rawks said:


> .15 Tiffany & Co solitaire. This was purchased as a remembrance piece after my dad passed away in April. I wear it daily. It’s small but super sparkly!



Lovely! 
Such a sweet memorial!

Always felt loved & cherished while wearing my grandparent’s jewellery. 

Have passed them on to the many nieces & nephew who never even knew their great grandparents.


----------



## jaskg144

Bought the twist knot earrings today   They’re so sparkly and pretty. I don’t usually buy SS from Tiffany due to tarnishing, but I’ve loved the design of these for a while and decided to get them!


----------



## CNYC

The key ring...


----------



## _vee

My bf got me my first Tiffany piece for our anniversary a few weeks ago 

The price has since already increased by 13%! Lol


----------



## cathi

_vee said:


> My bf got me my first Tiffany piece for our anniversary a few weeks ago
> 
> The price has since already increased by 13%! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5210184
> View attachment 5210185


Beautiful
I just purchased this bracelet w pink heart today and it was 225 up from 200 just the other day


----------



## _vee

cathi said:


> Beautiful
> I just purchased this bracelet w pink heart today and it was 225 up from 200 just the other day


Does Tiffany increase prices often? It was 260 here in Canada, and now it’s 295.


----------



## cathi

_vee said:


> Does Tiffany increase prices often? It was 260 here in Canada, and now it’s 295.


Yes they do increase more often the they used to
I’ve also heard from 2 SA’s here in Cali that  they may phase out items under $500. 
Changes coming so get your under 500 pieces now no before the holidays


----------



## _vee

cathi said:


> Yes they do increase more often the they used to
> I’ve also heard from 2 SA’s here in Cali that  they may phase out items under $500.
> Changes coming so get your under 500 pieces now no before the holidays


Wow! That would suck  thanks for the intel


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

_vee said:


> My bf got me my first Tiffany piece for our anniversary a few weeks ago
> 
> The price has since already increased by 13%! Lol
> 
> View attachment 5210184
> View attachment 5210185


Sounds like a keeper!

BF has Great taste!


----------



## Ylesiya

Tiffany Jazz necklace in platinum with diamonds. In love with this elegant piece.


----------



## MatAllston

Ylesiya said:


> Tiffany Jazz necklace in platinum with diamonds. In love with this elegant piece.
> View attachment 5215520


 It looks amazing in you. The jazz collection is my favorite.


----------



## Ylesiya

And another outing: Cobblestone pendant with rubies and Schlumberger 20 stones earrings!


----------



## Gemma Erald

Ylesiya said:


> And another outing: Cobblestone pendant with rubies and Schlumberger 20 stones earrings!
> View attachment 5217388


Very beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Ylesiya said:


> And another outing: Cobblestone pendant with rubies and Schlumberger 20 stones earrings!
> View attachment 5217388


You know what suits you! Very nice pieces indeed.


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Mixing classic Tiffany with 2021 Tiffany.


----------



## ssdong

Ylesiya said:


> Tiffany Jazz necklace in platinum with diamonds. In love with this elegant piece.
> View attachment 5215520


Love your necklace, it’s so unique!


----------



## ssdong

Ylesiya said:


> Thank you  this is Tiffany's Cobblestone Pendant with diamonds and rubies in platinum.
> I am in love completely
> Today's look I am pairing with Schlumberger earrings, ring and Chopard watch:
> View attachment 5094990
> 
> View attachment 5094991


Lovely pieces, rubies are my favourite stones


----------



## moissydan98

stacking the heart link bracelet with gold center heart and amazonite bracelet


----------



## vsmr

Starting my Tiffany & Co. collection.


----------



## _vee

Picked up the Assouline Windows at Tiffany & Co. book, small memoir edition.


----------



## anniep112

My collection


----------



## Estella94788

my favorite is the smile necklace


----------



## slytheringirl

My husband just got me my first Tiffany piece. I was originally going back and forth between the RTT necklace with the blue or the starfish necklace. However, when I tried this necklace on I fell in love.


----------



## Cool Breeze

slytheringirl said:


> My husband just got me my first Tiffany piece. I was originally going back and forth between the RTT necklace with the blue or the starfish necklace. However, when I tried this necklace on I fell in love.
> 
> View attachment 5276719


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful piece and it looks great on you!


----------



## slytheringirl

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful piece and it looks great on you!



Thank you so much! ☺️


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## jforjasmine

Christmas 2021 gift from my hubs - RTT Bead Bracelet in Silver with Rose Gold tag (size XS). 
Worn with my yellow gold DBTY and small Love bracelet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

High-low style ; my only Tiffany item paired with a Target one.


----------



## TatkaS

NY gift from husband


----------



## Loubishoetopia

My Tiffany Victoria pieces.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Loubishoetopia said:


> My Tiffany Victoria pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288199


Amaaaazing


----------



## Loubishoetopia

BringMyBurberry said:


> Amaaaazing


Thank you!


----------



## razl62

Loubishoetopia said:


> My Tiffany Victoria pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288199


May I ask what size the earrings are? They look like the perfect size to add just enough sparkle to the ear! Beautiful!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

razl62 said:


> May I ask what size the earrings are? They look like the perfect size to add just enough sparkle to the ear! Beautiful!



Hi, these are actually the mini size, I have smaller earlobes and I find they are lovely for daily wear. They sparkle wonderfully! Thank you!


----------



## Lux.

Size small yellow gold RTT heart tag bead bracelet just arrived in the mail


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Lux. said:


> Size small yellow gold RTT heart tag bead bracelet just arrived in the mail



Beautiful!


----------



## Lux.

Seeing the mini Victoria keys here inspired me to get the yg before the price increase. It is soo sparkly in person.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Lux. said:


> Seeing the mini Victoria keys here inspired me to get the yg before the price increase. It is soo sparkly in person.


Congratulations! Beautiful piece! I have it in white gold. Enjoy it.


----------



## Ylesiya

Jean Schlumberger day (and one chopard )


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ylesiya said:


> Jean Schlumberger day (and one chopard )
> View attachment 5294351
> View attachment 5294353
> View attachment 5294355


All your pieces are dynamite but that Chopard watch, oh my!


----------



## kowloontong

Ylesiya said:


> Jean Schlumberger day (and one chopard )
> View attachment 5294351
> View attachment 5294353
> View attachment 5294355


Love the earrings!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.

Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and such a beautiful pink shade in person!

It is the vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. We weren't able to see the morganite in person before ordering (so hard to find in stock anywhere!) but I am absolutely thrilled with it. We were initially told it would be a 3+ month ordering process since there were none available domestically in size 7 but one popped up in NY last weekend and our SA was able to order it for me.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Perfect in Pink said:


> My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and a such beautiful pink shade in person!
> 
> View attachment 5308008
> 
> View attachment 5308005
> View attachment 5308006


Wow! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Perfect in Pink said:


> My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and such a beautiful pink shade in person!
> 
> It is the vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. We weren't able to see the morganite in person before ordering (so hard to find in stock anywhere!) but I am absolutely thrilled with it. We were initially told it would be a 3+ month ordering process since there were none available domestically in size 7 but one popped up in NY last weekend and our SA was able to order it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5308008
> 
> View attachment 5308005
> View attachment 5308006


Happy Anniversary and congratulations on your new beauty!  it is gorgeous and you wear it so well.


----------



## LizO...

Perfect in Pink said:


> My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and such a beautiful pink shade in person!
> 
> It is the vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. We weren't able to see the morganite in person before ordering (so hard to find in stock anywhere!) but I am absolutely thrilled with it. We were initially told it would be a 3+ month ordering process since there were none available domestically in size 7 but one popped up in NY last weekend and our SA was able to order it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5308008
> 
> View attachment 5308005
> View attachment 5308006


wow ❤️
so beautiful.


----------



## mavsmommie

I am new to Tiffany and only started my journey in July 2021 after a fallout with Hermes when my beloved SA retired but have quickly been falling in love with their T and Hardwear line and adore my SA!  Most of my purchases are smaller but I made my first “big” Tiffany purchase yesterday with the link necklace to match the earrings and am so in love it because you can adjust the fit for different looks. I didn’t know there was a price increase though and would have loved to buy it before


----------



## louissearch19

Lux. said:


> Size small yellow gold RTT heart tag bead bracelet just arrived in the mail


Beautiful!! How are you liking the Tiffany gold bead bracelet with Love bracelet ?  Is the 18k gold the same in both bracelets?  Considering getting it … thanks


----------



## Allshinythings

I used to own the DBTY and CBTY necklaces but I sold them both recently. 
I currently have:
Tiffany wedding brand in yellow gold
Tiffany T1 bangle in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## Lux.

louissearch19 said:


> Beautiful!! How are you liking the Tiffany gold bead bracelet with Love bracelet ?  Is the 18k gold the same in both bracelets?  Considering getting it … thanks



Sorry for the late reply!! I didn't see this until browsing this thread just now. I absolutely love it!! I can't wear it at work because it moves around a lot but I put it back on to enjoy on my days off. It is so beautiful in person with the way that it catches the light, I highly recommend it! Both 18k gold bracelets match nicely together. The small goes perfectly with my Love size 17.

Please keep me updated on if you decided to get it or have gotten it! And if so take pics


----------



## Borovnica

Hi ladies, I'm totally new here. I registered because this is the best place to ask. 
I have a chance of buying preloved Return to Tiffany neklace, but I'm not sure if its authentic. Can you please, maybe take a look?


----------



## LizO...

Th


Borovnica said:


> Hi ladies, I'm totally new here. I registered because this is the best place to ask.
> I have a chance of buying preloved Return to Tiffany neklace, but I'm not sure if its authentic. Can you please, maybe take a look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328091


the shape of the heart does not Look right to me


----------



## WildRose89

First thing I got was the heart tag bracelet. Pretty much just bought it to test out the brand and unfortunately it's not my style so I rarely wear it/might need to declutter it. I'm not a fan of beads or coloured enamel so I made a bit of a mistake there! 



This is the first thing I got that I really love, which is the 18k gold circle link bracelet (can't remember what it's called). I never take it off. 



This one is super hard to photograph clearly but it's the enchanted heart key necklace. I love it! So intricate and girly. 

Other things that have been on my radar... I really wanted the rose gold open heart necklace but then I inherited a yellow gold and Ruby open heart necklace (different style, from a local jeweller) from my mother who passed away, so I feel that is much more special to me. I also really like the silver bean necklace and the silver ball necklace from the Hardwear collection. I've always loved the chunky toggle bracelet with the heart tag but it would be impactical and too big for me so I am restraining myself from ever buying that lol


----------



## nicelynn

My paper flower collection


----------



## Cool Breeze

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5345079
> View attachment 5345080
> View attachment 5345081
> 
> 
> My paper flower collection


What a fabulous set! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AntiqueShopper

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5345079
> View attachment 5345080
> View attachment 5345081
> 
> 
> My paper flower collection


Beautiful!  Which piece do you wear the most?


----------



## nicelynn

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!  Which piece do you wear the most?


I wear them a lot except for the trio flower necklace.


----------



## nicelynn

Cool Breeze said:


> What a fabulous set! Thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## dottiebbb

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5345079
> View attachment 5345080
> View attachment 5345081
> 
> 
> My paper flower collection


GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Bambieee

My tiny little collection. I had to attach the Return To Tiffany pendant to a thicker chain because I can't take the skinny little chain it came with lmao.


----------



## sleekeasy

Big band club: Aria and Victoria alternating. Just received Victoria today and I'm in looooove


----------



## nicelynn

paper flower pendant


----------



## Bluepup18

Rose gold 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Bean bracelet


----------



## dottiebbb

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5345079
> View attachment 5345080
> View attachment 5345081
> 
> 
> My paper flower collection



Gorgeous! Do you have any mod shots of the ring and earrings? Would love to see how these look worn.


----------



## _vee

Got these cute cups for my birthday  love them!


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

Paper Flowers Drop Necklace


----------



## Cool Breeze

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> Paper Flowers Drop Necklace
> View attachment 5395644


Gorgeous!


----------



## joseybird

Lux. said:


> Seeing the mini Victoria keys here inspired me to get the yg before the price increase. It is soo sparkly in person.



Beautiful! Does it “flip” while you wear it does it stay diamond side-out?


----------



## Bluepup18

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> Paper Flowers Drop Necklace
> View attachment 5395644


Beautiful didn’t know they have those boxes for necklaces.


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

Yes!! It's their new blue boxes that they're using instead of the black suede ones!! It's so elevated and they gave it to me after I took it in for a cleaning!


----------



## razl62

Bluepup18 said:


> Beautiful didn’t know they have those boxes for necklaces.


I didn't either until I received the Schlumberger ladybug necklace for Christmas and it arrived in one of the blue boxes! They didn't have it in stock in our local store, so it came from the NYC mothership. Very luxurious.


----------



## Lux.

joseybird said:


> Beautiful! Does it “flip” while you wear it does it stay diamond side-out?


I'm sorry for the late reply! In my experience it stays put, diamond side out.


----------



## LoveBonsai

my favorite set if acquired: Elsa peretti from 1981


----------



## LoveBonsai

I also have a limited edition bracelet. They only made 50


----------



## LoveBonsai

This is a Tiffany locket j had custom engraved


----------



## LoveBonsai

2 other lockets. I collect them have a large # of Tiffany lockets


----------



## nicelynn

LoveBonsai said:


> my favorite set if acquired: Elsa peretti from 1981
> View attachment 5405430


I love this set so much! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LoveBonsai

nicelynn said:


> I love this set so much! Thank you for sharing!



awww thanks so much. I had never heard of it and I found the earrings then lucked in to the necklace. I think its so timeless and pretty.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I have fallen back in love with my SS recently as I have a little boy now so i dont get to go to events with much sparkle. 
So i have purchased this for my more casual lifestyle xx


----------



## Caspin22

Does anyone stack a Rose Gold Cartier Love bracelet with sterling silver or white gold Tiffany bracelets?  I wear all white gold/Plat/ss but I am in LOVE with the rose gold Love bracelet, and I think they'd look great together.  Would love to see a photo if anyone has one!


----------



## anniep112

Borovnica said:


> Hi ladies, I'm totally new here. I registered because this is the best place to ask.
> I have a chance of buying preloved Return to Tiffany neklace, but I'm not sure if its authentic. Can you please, maybe take a look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328091


Fake


----------



## Taracanada

Perfect in Pink said:


> My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and such a beautiful pink shade in person!
> 
> It is the vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. We weren't able to see the morganite in person before ordering (so hard to find in stock anywhere!) but I am absolutely thrilled with it. We were initially told it would be a 3+ month ordering process since there were none available domestically in size 7 but one popped up in NY last weekend and our SA was able to order it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5308008
> 
> View attachment 5308005
> View attachment 5308006


you are a lucky lady!!


----------



## Taracanada

Loubishoetopia said:


> My Tiffany Victoria pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288199


love your Victoria earrings, what size are they? mini? small?


----------



## Taracanada

etoile de mer said:


> Elsa Peretti yellow gold, starfish brooches worn on my hat and coat.
> 
> View attachment 4944119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944120


wow I love this look, so classy!


----------



## etoile de mer

Taracanada said:


> wow I love this look, so classy!


 Thank you!


----------



## kowloontong

LoveBonsai said:


> 2 other lockets. I collect them have a large # of Tiffany lockets
> View attachment 5405434


Show us more please!


----------



## bunnypuff

I recently saw that the Return to Tiffany collection is back in trend! So I dug up my two pendants that I got for my 21st almost 10 years ago (the two pendants are discontinued), and bought this rose gold beaded bracelet to add to the collection this week! Now my Y2K revival collection is complete! 

It's nice that even though these items are acquired a decade apart, the rose gold tone of the bracelet still matches the pendants perfectly.

PS: About the blue boxes, when I got the pendants they were in the black velvet boxes. But they've since changed to blue boxes for gold/platinum jewellery since the start of this year - so I've been asking my SA for extra blue boxes (one purchase at a time, discreetly), so I can change all of the black velvet ones to the blue ones, one at a time. I loooove these boxes so much more than the black ones!


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Taracanada said:


> love your Victoria earrings, what size are they? mini? small?


Hi, and thanks! These earrings are the Victoria in the mini size.


----------



## DazNEUK

I picked this up on Wednesday on a trip to London for Breakfast at Tiffany's and the Exhibition at the Saatchi Gallery.


----------



## hepd09

bunnypuff said:


> I recently saw that the Return to Tiffany collection is back in trend! So I dug up my two pendants that I got for my 21st almost 10 years ago (the two pendants are discontinued), and bought this rose gold beaded bracelet to add to the collection this week! Now my Y2K revival collection is complete!
> 
> It's nice that even though these items are acquired a decade apart, the rose gold tone of the bracelet still matches the pendants perfectly.
> 
> PS: About the blue boxes, when I got the pendants they were in the black velvet boxes. But they've since changed to blue boxes for gold/platinum jewellery since the start of this year - so I've been asking my SA for extra blue boxes (one purchase at a time, discreetly), so I can change all of the black velvet ones to the blue ones, one at a time. I loooove these boxes so much more than the black ones!
> 
> View attachment 5525408


The return to tiffany is back in, like the big silver links with the heart from 20 years ago?  I need to polish mine up and get her back out on the town? Love the rose gold.


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi All,

It’s my first time posting in this Tiffany thread. This was me and my Tiffany Victoria key pendant acquired last month   I am still waiting for the accompanying RG chain from Tiffany for modification, so for now it will do with the current WG necklace I currently have since this is longer than my other necklaces. Photo shows the stack with Piaget small pendant


----------



## PeachImsure

Cool Breeze said:


> What a fabulous set! Thanks for sharing





nicelynn said:


> I wear them a lot except for the trio flower necklace.





nicelynn said:


> I wear them a lot except for the trio flower necklace.



May I ask why not the trio flower necklace? It looks stunning to me and I’m considering buying one for my mom as a gift. Thank you in advance for your advice!


----------



## nicelynn

PeachImsure said:


> May I ask why not the trio flower necklace? It looks stunning to me and I’m considering buying one for my mom as a gift. Thank you in advance for your advice!


They are beautiful just not that daily wear to me.


----------



## PeachImsure

nicelynn said:


> They are beautiful just not that daily wear to me.


Thank you!! Your collection is really gorgeous!


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone have the Metro Heart necklace? I am eyeing one up and would love to see it on.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My most fav Tiffany necklaces


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Love the initial necklaces


----------



## nupi

Old bangle, new ring


----------



## IrisSamurais

My first ever Tiffany & Co. purchase! I love how I can style it long or short 

View attachment 20221002_171943.jpg


----------



## MCBadian07

For the love of bags!! It took me a while to hunt this charm down and stalking the website. 

I do miss their charms collection since I'm not a huge fan of Pandora.


----------



## settismysempai

A-T-G said:


> Here's my Blue drawer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Peretti Laquer pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paloma Picasso hammered white gold w/ single diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa Perettie Lapis in silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peridot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding chanel band and diamond engagement ring
> 
> Whew! Finally got pics for ya!


Oh wow I love that Tiffany blue drawer!! It just looks like a dream.. The look is Impressive itself and also practical as it looks like a great way to store them as well!


----------



## Cunhaam

Perfect in Pink said:


> My husband recently got me this as an anniversary upgrade. I've always wanted a pink stone and the Victoria line is my favorite.
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice, it is so intricate, sparkly, and such a beautiful pink shade in person!
> 
> It is the vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. We weren't able to see the morganite in person before ordering (so hard to find in stock anywhere!) but I am absolutely thrilled with it. We were initially told it would be a 3+ month ordering process since there were none available domestically in size 7 but one popped up in NY last weekend and our SA was able to order it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5308008
> 
> View attachment 5308005
> View attachment 5308006


This ring is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tiffany & CO yellow sapphire ring 
10 year wedding anniversary gift x


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany & CO yellow sapphire ring
> 10 year wedding anniversary gift x
> 
> View attachment 5665222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665223


This is jaw dropping Jessica!!!! Congrats on your anniversary as well. We need more pics of this ring.


----------



## Cool Breeze

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany & CO yellow sapphire ring
> 10 year wedding anniversary gift x
> 
> View attachment 5665222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665223


Stunning!  Congratulations on your anniversary and your gorgeous new ring!  You wear it beautifull.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> This is jaw dropping Jessica!!!! Congrats on your anniversary as well. We need more pics of this ring.


thanks so much ! i shall try and take some when i wear it next. im so grateful to hubby for picking it for me ! xx



Cool Breeze said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations on your anniversary and your gorgeous new ring!  You wear it beautifull.



so kind of you, thank you very much ! feeling very lucky indeed ! xx


----------



## IrisSamurais

My SO gifted me this elegant olive leaf bypass ring for our 4 year anniversary, and got our initials engraved as well! I'm in love lol

(First file is the ring, couldn't get it to insert into the body of text) 



View attachment 20221214_114455.jpg


View attachment 20221214_114227.jpg


View attachment 20221214_114238.jpg


View attachment 20221214_114757.jpg


----------

